#ubuntu-it 2010-11-04
<misterblu> riavvio pc e torno
<misterblu> ciao
<giuseppeg88> ciao
<giuseppeg88> ho due schede video a mia disposizione che posso inserire in un mio computer che utilizzo con ubuntu. Posso chiedere qui se sapate se una delle due ha dei problemi con linux?
<glpiana> giuseppeg88, che schede sono?
<giuseppeg88> le schede video sono: nvidia 4000mx e ati radeon 9200SE
<glpiana> giuseppeg88, la radeon va con i driver già presenti
<glpiana> giuseppeg88, per l'nvidia dovresti guardare le release notes riguardo ai driver proprietari
<glpiana> !maverick | giuseppeg88
<ubot-it> giuseppeg88: Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ | Kubuntu 10.10: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<giuseppeg88> ero in dubbio perchè cercando in rete avevo letto che l'ati aveva problemi di driver... ma erano tutte discussioni vecchie più di 4 anni ;-)
<giuseppeg88> non penso che questo rientra molto in questo canale irc ma, dato che ci siamo: la radeon dovrebbe essere più potente della 4000mx, giusto?
<glpiana> giuseppeg88, non ne ho idea, chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<giuseppeg88> ok! grazie mille per il tuo consiglio
<glpiana> :)
<misterblu> glpiana com'è il comando sudo get.....
<K99Brain> !apt | misterblu
<glpiana> misterblu, sudo apt-get update   ma se nel terminale premi la freccia in alto ti mostra i comandi già dati
<K99Brain> -.-
<K99Brain> misterblu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<glpiana> K99Brain, * ubot-it (~supybot@unaffiliated/twilight/bot/ubot-it) ha abbandonato #ubuntu-it (requested by filo1234 (you should know better))
<glpiana> lol
<K99Brain> glpiana, e me l'ero già dimenticato -.-
<glpiana> azz, che aperitivo :)
<misterblu> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525799/
<glpiana> misterblu, non c'è. ok. fai pure gli aggiornamenti
<misterblu> ora riprova a installare kontact
<glpiana> misterblu, prima aggiorna
<misterblu> glpiana già fatto
<glpiana> misterblu, prima si aggiorna se c'è da aggiornare e poi si installa roba nuova
<glpiana> ah ok :)
<misterblu> le dipandenze non possono essere risolte, mannaggia
<misterblu> glpiana non va
<sonjli> Per glpiana: ciao again, ho lasciato solo nomodeset altrimenti non parte nulla e mi da una scarettata immensa di errori
<glpiana> misterblu, chiudi il software center e scrivi nel temrinale sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<a7x> K99Brain non bannatemi ubottu-it
<glpiana> sonjli, a parte gli errori, freeza?
<K99Brain> a7x, ma è instabile, stasera
<a7x> uhm, va bene
<misterblu> glpiana fatto e ora
<sonjli> ekkenneso!? Lo fa a random, quindi adesso aspetto e vedo in questi giorni cosa combina.
<misterblu> Riporvo?
<glpiana> misterblu, ha dato errori?
<misterblu> no ma ti faccio un paste bin
<misterblu> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525802/
<glpiana> misterblu, sudo apt-get install kontact
<misterblu> glpiana
<misterblu> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525805/
<sonjli> ma cosa è nomodeset?
<misterblu> scusa ho dato enter prima
<glpiana> misterblu, entra in sorgenti software e controlla la prima pagina
<misterblu> glpiana che controllo nella prima scheda
<glpiana> sonjli, non so spiegarlo
<glpiana> misterblu, che spunte hai?
<misterblu> glpiana main universe restricted e multiverse
<glpiana> misterblu, ok. chiudilo e trona al temrinale
<glpiana> misterblu, sudo apt-get install libkdepim4
<misterblu> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525813/
<glpiana> misterblu, vediamo: sudo apt-get install libkde3support4
<misterblu> glpiana non è che si è verificato un errore nell'installazione di contact e mi da delle librerie mancanti e se lo disinstallassi§?
<glpiana> misterblu, non penso sia installato. dai dpkg -l | grep kontact
<misterblu> glpiana nulla e per ilpenultimo comando mi dice che non sono root
<glpiana> misterblu, sudo apt-get install libkde3support4
<misterblu> altri errori ora abbiamo 6 file dipandenti mancanti
<glpiana> misterblu, mmm...
<misterblu> non possiamo usare gestore pacchetti
<glpiana> misterblu, che programmi di kde hai installato?
<misterblu> boh
<realnot__> salve raga, ho dei problemi nell'effettuare le videochiamate con empathy, mi dice qualcosa tipo:"Il programma di xxxxx non è in grado di comprendere alcuno dei formati video supportati da questo computer"."Codec negotiation failed: there was no intersection between the remot codecs and the local one".
<realnot__> qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<DAMN3dg1rl> 'sera
<realnot__> ho provato anche a scaricare i codecs, ma nulla da fare
<glpiana> misterblu, vai su sistema amministrazione gestore pacchetti
<misterblu> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> misterblu, a sinistra in basso vedi origine?
<misterblu> si
<glpiana> misterblu, clicca e guarda l'elenco a sinistra
<misterblu> ok che cerco
<glpiana> misterblu, oltre alle voci relative al mirror garr vedi altro?
<misterblu> si
<glpiana> misterblu, cliccaci sopra e guarda cosa hai installato. prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<misterblu> glpiana : locale, medibuntu e canonical
<glpiana> e basta?
<glpiana> misterblu, clicca su sezioni e fai un giro sulle voci relative a kde, guarda che programmi hai
<misterblu> glpiana sto procedendo su locale c'è molta roba
<glpiana> misterblu, non su locale, non finisci più
<DAMN3dg1rl> Peace-, mi spiace ma non uso kdenlive...
<DAMN3dg1rl> !info kdenlive
<ubot-it> kdenlive (source: kdenlive): a non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.7.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1095 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<DAMN3dg1rl> cazzo 'è pure enorme
<glpiana> -.-
<Peace-> sei in supporto DAMN3dg1rl
<Peace-> la chat è di la
<DAMN3dg1rl> scusate :...
<misterblu> glpiana giro tutto o...
<glpiana> misterblu, aspetta, chiudi il gesore e torna al temrinale
<glpiana> misterblu, digita: sudo apt-get autoremove
<misterblu> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525828/
<glpiana> misterblu, dpkg -l | grep kde
<misterblu> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525829/
<glpiana> misterblu, come mai hai sti residui di kde?
<ErVito> perchè caccadè ti spia, ti controlla, ti stalka!!
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> misterblu, vabbè se non ne hai idea proviamo a levare qualcosa: sudo apt-get remove --purge kdelibs5-data       ma prima di confermare fai vedere
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, che avresti in mente ?
<misterblu> glpiana scusa ma ero al tel
<misterblu> glpiana non ne ho idea
<glpiana> DAMN3dg1rl, sei ancora in supporto
<glpiana> misterblu, ma hai ubuntu o kubuntu?
<misterblu> ubuntu
<glpiana> misterblu, hai mica messo k3b?
<DAMN3dg1rl> azzo..
<misterblu> glpiana e cos'è k3b
<glpiana> misterblu, un programma per masterizzare
<glpiana> misterblu, vabbè, prima di dare quel comando, digita: sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> misterblu, poi invece di dare il comando che ti ho scritto sopra digita: sudo apt-get install kontact
<misterblu> nulla
<misterblu> si blocca come prima
<misterblu> dice che non ci sono i pacchetti di espansione
<misterblu> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525835/
<glpiana> misterblu, sudo apt-get install libkde3support4
<misterblu> glpiana ho dato: sudo aptitude install kontact, e sta installando
<glpiana> ok, poi fa vedere che ha fatto
<misterblu> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/525838/
<glpiana> misterblu, vai su sorgenti software e leva quel extras ubuntu
<misterblu> glpiana dove
<glpiana> seconda scheda
<misterblu> fatto
<glpiana> misterblu, ok
<glpiana> stacco
<misterblu> e dove vai
<oratorio> buonasera a tutti
<oratorio> ho un problema con un programma exe di windows
<oratorio> ho installato correttamente su ubuntu
<oratorio>  con wine
<oratorio> ma non parte il programma
<Cyanide> sera
<Cyanide> volevo un consigli per creare un vpn solitamente uso hamachi ma mi ha un po stancato so che ce openvpn ma il problema dell ip statico come lo risolvo?
<ceon1> sera
<Cyanide> [Enrico], ciao
<[Enrico]> ciao Cyanide
<[Enrico]> Cyanide: qual'è il problema dell'ip statico ?
<Cyanide> be, per non avere problemi a collegarmi in remoto ho bisogno di un ip statico altrimenti....hamachi mi offre un ip statico quando lo installo ma openvpn?
<[Enrico]> Cyanide: puoi usare syndns
<Cyanide> lato server
<[Enrico]> Cyanide: eh, scusa dyndns
<[Enrico]> Cyanide: e gratis, funziona nativamente con molti router e ha un client per linux se il router non lo supporta
<[Enrico]> Cyanide: puoi anche usare pptp se vuoi al posto di openvpn, dipende da cosa ti conviene di più
<Cyanide> ah....bene....
<Cyanide> be l'unica mia necessità è quella di mettere mani su pc di amici in remoto nel caso abbiano dei problemi però ho sempre cercato di capire quale fosse la soluzione migliore con linux
<e-DI0-t> visto che sei costretto ad appoggiarti a un "ponte" [a meno che tu non voglia spiegargli come fowardare rdp], ti attocca teamviewer, logmein [se va su linux] e simili.
<bunga> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bunga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525866/
<bunga> chi mi puó aiutare per piacere?
<bunga> ops
<bunga> come non detto!
<roxdragon> bunga, hai altri gestori aperti?
<bunga> roxdragon, gestori?
<roxdragon> synaptic
<Synaptic> si?
<bunga> no
<roxdragon> ahahah non tu Synaptic  il gestore xD
<roxdragon> stai facendo aggiornamenti? qualcosa?
<bunga> eh???
<bunga> si ora sí
<roxdragon> è normale allora bunga  puoi fare un operazione alla volta
<bunga> ho installato la versione 64 bit
<bunga> com'era il comando quello nonfree bla bla bla
<roxdragon> !medibuntu | bunga
<ubot-it> bunga: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<bunga> cosi mi metto in avanti con il lavoro?
<bunga> thanks
<roxdragon> :)
<nati> buona sera a tutti ho installato su un vecchio portatile ubuntu 8.04 ma non riesco a vedere i video di mediaset precisamente i video del grande fratello mi potete dirmi come fare grazie
<roxdragon> nati,  non vanno su ubuntu
<nati> ma su quello di mio marito che a ubuntu10.10 si vedono bene
<roxdragon> O_O prova a installare silverlight
<roxdragon> moon*
<roxdragon> !moonlight
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'moonlight'
<xyz> 'sera a tutti
<xyz> come si fa ad eliminare una installazione non andata a buon fine?
<roxdragon> ciao xyz reinstalla
<xyz> ciao rox
<xyz> stavo seguendo questa guida per installare jdownloader http://quadrantegamma.wordpress.com/2009/11/19/jdownloader-con-ubuntu/
<xyz> ma qualcosa non è andato bene
<xyz> adesso se cerco di andare sul gestore pacchetti mi dice che è gia occupato
<xyz> come lo libero?
<roxdragon> hai synaptic aperto?
<xyz> no
<xyz> stavo installando oggi pomeriggio
<xyz> poi ho visto che non ci riuscivo ed ho chiuso per andare al lavoro
<xyz> ma adesso mi dice che ho ancora questa installazione che occupa il gestore pacchetti
<xyz> roxdragon c 6?
<roxdragon> si
<xyz> ah ok
<roxdragon> mmm
<xyz> dai che tu sai tutto
<xyz> ihihihihi
<roxdragon> nsomma ahah
<roxdragon> ps aux
<xyz> non fare il modesto
<xyz> mi hai gia tolto le castagne dal fuoco almeno un paio di volte
<xyz> ihihihihihihiiii
<roxdragon> ahahah
<roxdragon> postami ps aux sul paste
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xyz> devo digitare ps aux sul terminale?
<z-rider> ciao
<z-rider> posso fare qualche domanda?
<roxdragon> si xyz
<z-rider> vorrei sapere come mettere la mia scheda di rete in monitor mode...grazie
<roxdragon> si z-rider
<roxdragon> aircrack ? ^^
<roxdragon> haha
<z-rider> wireshark
<z-rider> xke ridi?
<xyz> roxdragon http://paste.ubuntu.com/525884/
<z-rider> scusa la mia ignoranza in materia ma non so cosa sia....sono appena entrato in questo mondo
<roxdragon> xyz, root      2443  0.0  1.1  27608 24104 pts/1    Ss+  14:33   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg xyz
<z-rider> e che ci devo fare?
<xyz> elimino la riga?
<roxdragon> no O.o apparte che non la puoi eliminare xyz  xD
<xyz> che ce faccio?
<roxdragon> prova con sudo killall 2443
<roxdragon> no spe
<z-rider> scusate un secondo....io dovrei mettere la scheda di rete in monitor mode qualcuno sa dirmi semplicemente come fare?
<roxdragon> sudo killall /usr/bin/dpkg
<xyz> ok
<roxdragon> !chat | z-rider
<ubot-it> z-rider: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xyz> roxdragon non è successo niente
<z-rider> e un supporto ubuntu siccome non riesco( su ubuntu) a fare sta cosa...
<roxdragon> xyz, ripostami ps aux
<roxdragon> z-rider, vai in chat come ha detto ubot-it
<roxdragon> chiedi la
<z-rider> e come faccio add andare in chat??
<xyz> roxdragon http://paste.ubuntu.com/525887/
<roxdragon> scrivi qui sotto
<roxdragon>   /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntu> salve a tutit
<ubuntu> c'è nessuno
<ubuntu> ??
<roxdragon> si
<roxdragon> xyz, ok dovrebbe essere apposto credo
<ubuntu> sono dentro ubuntu tramite versione di prova
<ubuntu> poichè ho installato windows dopo ubuntu
<ubuntu> adesso non c'è piu il grub
<ubuntu> come posso ripristinarlo??
<roxdragon> prova
<roxdragon> !grub | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ubuntu> sono poco esperto
<xyz> roxdragon adesso mi esce questo E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ubuntu> chi mi aiuta passo per paso??
<roxdragon> ubuntu,  sei da live vedo
<ubuntu> si
<roxdragon> xyz,  te lo dice anche riavviando?
<ubuntu> cioè??
<roxdragon> sudo dpkg --configure -a xyz
<xyz> spe riavvio e vedo
<roxdragon> prova con quello
<roxdragon> apri il terminale ubuntu
<ubuntu> ok
<roxdragon> e dai sudo fdisk -l
<roxdragon> !paste | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525892/
<xyz> roxdragon adesso dice E: Il pacchetto sun-java6-jre deve essere reinstallato, ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio. E: Errore interno nell'aprire la cache (1). Segnalare l'errore.
<roxdragon> xyz,  hai smanetatto con java?
<roxdragon> cerca quel pacchetto su synaptic
<roxdragon> ubuntu,  uhm.... windows è primario?
<xyz> no stavo installando java  per jdownloader
<z-rider> allor qualcuno sa dirmi come mettere monitor mode?
<ubuntu> si adesso parte in automatico
<Matt_91> ubuntu ma la partizione dello swap l'hai rasa al suolo?
<ubuntu> cioè??
<ubuntu> non ho fatto altro che dare a windows la partizione non ho toccato ubuntu
<xyz> roxdragon stavo installando java  per jdownloader
<z-rider> se sapevo di questa assistenza penosa rimanevo a windows
<ubuntu> z-rider qui nessuno viene pagato per dare assistenza anzi devi ringraziare chi te la da
<ubuntu> se magari hai un po di pasinza qualcuno ti aiuta
<ubuntu> pasienza
<z-rider> si ma siccome tante volte lo data io non mi sembra giusto essere ignorato...
<ubuntu> non ti ignora nessuno solamente sono impegnati
<ubuntu> roxdragon ho fatto qualche danno ???
<roxdragon> ubuntu,  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp
<ubuntu> ok
<z-rider> prima uno ha cominciato a darmela poi dal nulla è sparito....non è un comportamento corretto...infatti è roxadon che non mi ha piu cagato
<roxdragon> no nessun danno xD
<Matt_91> ubuntu: se dai questo comando da terminale sei apposto:
<Matt_91> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys && sudo chroot /mnt && grub-install /dev/sda && update-grub2 && exit && cd ~ && sudo umount /mnt/dev && sudo umount /mnt/proc && sudo umount /mnt/sys & sudo umount /mnt/
<ubuntu> roxdragon ho dato il comando ma nn fa nnt
<Matt_91> il risultato di tutto cioò su pastebin
<roxdragon> z-rider,  se non ho risposto evidentemente non lo so :)
<Matt_91> ubuntu: se non da risultato la cosa va bene
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> adesso che faccio??
<roxdragon> segui Matt_91
<ubuntu> ok
<z-rider> se sapevi di aicrack saprai come usarlo no?
<ubuntu> matt_91 mi dice  mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<roxdragon> z-rider,  ho letto delle guide su aircrack ma non mi ci sono mai applicato
<roxdragon> google da risultati buoni prova z-rider
<Matt_91> z-rider: 1 non tutte le schede wifi supportano questa modalità(su tutti gli OS) 2 non mi pare un ragionamento da fare che se tu dai assistenza hai magiore priorità 3. se spetti un secondo ti passo un lik
<ginop> buonasera qualcuno può aiutarmi con wine
<Matt_91> ubuntu allora fai: sudo mkdir /mnt/dev
<roxdragon> ciao ginop  che è successo?
<Matt_91> e poi dai quel comando lungo che ti ho dato sopra
<ubuntu> ok
<z-rider> ok matt grazie mille....
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | ginop
<ubot-it> ginop: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ginop> roxdragon, ho un programma che gira in winzoz che non riesco a far partire con wine
<z-rider> la mia penso lo supporti
<roxdragon> ginop,  che programma  è?
<roxdragon> non tutti partono
<kfbn> z-rider da terminale prova  sudo airmon-ng start eth0        al posto di eth0 metti il nome tua scheda. che visualizzi con iwconfig   o ifconfig mi sembra
<ginop> roxdragon, è un database
<ubuntu> matt_91 non mi si apre il terminale!
<roxdragon> che errore ti da
<Matt_91> z-rider: http://linux.billera.eu/?p=376 a una prima occhiata mi pare aggiornato l'articolo, se no fai una ricerca
<roxdragon>  il programma exe?
<Matt_91> ubuntu?
<ubuntu> non mi da nessun errre
<ubuntu> errore
<ubuntu> non mi si apre il terminale
<roxdragon> O.O
<ubuntu> sono in versione lice
<ubuntu> live
<ginop> roxdragon, wineboot.exe ha incontrato un errore e deve essere riavviato
<ginop> ops chiuso
<roxdragon> riavvia ubuntu  capitato anche a me una volta
<Matt_91> ubuntu proda dai Alt+f2 e dai: gnome-terminal
<ginop> roxdragon, devo riavviare dunque?
<roxdragon> ginop,  mmm non tu.. ce l'avevo con ubuntu
<ubuntu> nnt
<ubuntu> riavvio
<ginop> roxdragon, oh grazie
<Matt_91> ubuntu non serve
<ubuntu> ok
<roxdragon> ginop,  mmm... cosi non ti so dire. prova a chmoddare il file
<Matt_91> possiamo farlo dalla consolle
<ginop> roxdragon, ho provato ad installare anche office 2003 ma mi da lo stesso errore
<ubuntu> ok che devo fare?
<roxdragon> ginop,  ma c'è il bell openoffice
<ubuntu> per la consolle??
<roxdragon> non vanno mica tutti eh
<Matt_91> ubuntu no riavvia ce non mi ricordo come si fa da live :D
<roxdragon> devi avere "culo" per farli andare.. wine serve poco e niente.. semmai metti una macchina virtuale
<ginop> roxdragon, lo so che c'è open office ma purtroppo ho bisogno di publisher
<ubuntu> ahaha oook XD
<ubuntu> torno subito
<Matt_91> ginop: che versione del paccetto office ti serve?
<ginop> 2003
<ginop> Matt_91, office 2003
 * roxdragon va amangiare.. a tra poco regaz
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, non vuole farmelo salvare...
<roxdragon> O.o
<|gonzo|> ecco
<Matt_91> ginop: http://wiki.winehq.org/MicrosoftOffice2003 dovrebbe andare, se fosse il 2007 te lo potrei garantire, se cerchi forse devi importare qualche libreria da windows
<ginop> Matt_91, hai suggerimenti?
<ginop> Matt_91, mentre per far partire un programma di win come potrei fare?
<Matt_91> ginop: che programma?
<ginop> ginop, è un database programmato in vb net
<Matt_91> ginop: non conosco personalmente
<ginop> Matt_91, ok
<Guest93316> Buonasera a tutti; ho bisogno di una dritta per Ubuntu 10.04, l' ho installato da pochi giorni e funziona tutto ma non riesco più a sentire l' audio. Prima avevo la versione 9.04 ed andava tutto bene, la versione 9.10 ho provato a metterla per 3 volte ma non ha mai funzionato. Ho un pc abbastanza datato, AMD Athlon64 con scheda madre ASUS A8V Deluxe, scheda audio integrata; ho il dual-boot con WinXP, con window l' audio continu
<bunga> come mai il comando killall non ammazza un accidenti?
<ubuntu> matt-91 eccomi quali erano i comandi??
<Matt_91> Guest93316: il tuo pc non è datato, lo ho pure io :p hai percaso installato i driver del modem a 56k?
<bunga> vi scongiuro in aramaico, potreste per cortesia darmi un comando per buttar giú amsn?
<ubuntu> matt_91 sono io quello di prima XD
<Matt_91> un secondo ubuntu
<ubuntu> Ok XD
<Guest93316> matt_91, non ho un modem a 56k ma ho solo l' adsl
<Matt_91> ubuntu: sudo mkdir /mnt && sudo mkdir /mnt/dev && sudo mkdir /mnt/proc && sudo mkdir /mnt/sys && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys && sudo chroot /mnt && grub-install /dev/sda && update-grub2 && exit && cd ~ && sudo umount /mnt/dev && sudo umount /mnt/proc && sudo umount /mnt/sys & sudo umount /mnt/
<Matt_91> ubuntu e mi metti tutto il terminale su pastebin
<ubuntu> si l'ho fatto ma mi dava un errore poi mi ha detto di dare un'altro comando e poi questo
<Matt_91> cioè? copia tutto su pastebin
<Guest93316> matt_91: è tutto un comando unico o sono più comandi in sequenza?
<Matt_91> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Matt_91> Guest93316: non era per te ma per ubuntu :)
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525922/
<Matt_91> Guest93316: prova a rinominare la cartella .pulse
<Matt_91> riavvia e fammi sapere
<Matt_91> ubuntu allora dai: sudo mkdir /mnt/dev && sudo mkdir /mnt/proc && sudo mkdir /mnt/sys && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev && sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc && sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys && sudo chroot /mnt && grub-install /dev/sda && update-grub2 && exit && cd ~ && sudo umount /mnt/dev && sudo umount /mnt/proc && sudo umount /mnt/sys & sudo umount /mnt/
<ubuntu> umount: /mnt/: not mounted
<filo1234> Matt_91: scusa ma perchè dovrebbe creare le dir in /mnt/ ?
<Matt_91> filo1234: perchè poco prima non glie le lasciava montare dicendo che non c'erano
<filo1234> ubuntu: se devi reinstallare il grub o ripristinare....hai gia seguito la guida?
<filo1234> Matt_91: impossibile
<ubuntu> si ma sono troppo inesperto per farlo da solo
<Guest93316> matt_91: posso rinominarla come mi pare? è una cartella nascosta dico bene?
<filo1234> !grub | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<filo1234> ubuntu: leggere qui tutta quelo popo' di roba incasinato non è più semplice che seguire i passaggi di una guida
<filo1234> e fare copia incolla in questo modo non aiuta
<ubuntu> credimi se vengo seguito riesco a farlo meglio
<filo1234> non sto dicendo dio non essere seguito
<Matt_91> filo1234: in effetti ricordo che quando ripristinai il grub le cartelle dei mount bisognava farsele e ovviamente non tutti ci arrivano se non lo scrivono
<filo1234> Matt_91: almenoi daglieli uno ad unoi comandi
<filo1234> Matt_91: nelal guida non mi pare dica di fare le directory
<filo1234> il --bind serve a quello appunto
<ubuntu> insomma che devo fare?
<Matt_91> filo1234: il problema è che il comando mount lo chiede( (20:39:43) ubuntu: matt_91 mi dice  mount point /mnt/dev does not exist)
<Matt_91> ubuntu prova dai sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525927/
<filo1234> ancora...
<filo1234> ubuntu: segui i comandi uno ad uno
<ubuntu> l'ho fatto ad uno a uno
<filo1234> se vabè
<filo1234> io vedo  un copia eincolla li in quel paste
<Matt_91> ubuntu: allora facciamo che riniziamo da capo apri il terminale mi ci scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<filo1234> Matt_91: stai sbagliando il bind se ti da quell'errore
<filo1234> Matt_91: cioè stava...lui
<Matt_91> filo1234: portei pure io :)
<Matt_91> anche se mi pare di averglielo scritto giusto
<filo1234> mi riferivo a quello che hai incollato tu...comunque meglio un comando per volta e vedere gli eventuLI ERRORI
<Matt_91> a è uscuto...
<Guest45588> matt_91: sono il guest93316 di prima, ti ringrazio per il consiglio, rinominare la cartella .pulse ha funzionato. Ora l' audio va. La cartella devo tornare a chiamarla .pulse come prima?
<K99Brain> Guest45588, le cartelle nascoste come .pulse si ricreano da sole
<K99Brain> Guest45588, cancellarla ha avuto l'effetto solo di resettare le tue impostazioni personali
<K99Brain> Guest45588, quindi non devi rimetterla a posto
<bull1> qualcuno so come aggiornare clamtk?<------------------------------------
<Guest45588> k99brain: chiedo un' altra cosa su questo "forum", stasera mi sono loggato 2 volte con il nickname ant ma dopo poco mi sono ritrovato denominato come guestxxxxx. Come mai? Se mi registro la cosa si ripeterà?
<K99Brain> Guest45588, evidentemente "ant" è stato registrato da qualcun'altro e non lo puoi usare
<K99Brain> Guest45588, comunque questo non è un forum, ma una chat
<K99Brain> Guest45588, scegli un nick che non sia stato registrato da nessuno e quello ti rimarrà
<K99Brain> e potrai anche registrarlo, così sarà solo tuo
<Guest45588> k99brain: esiste una lista completa di nick? così non mi sbaglio.
<ErVito> eevan: risolto il problema lanciatore?
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, cancellare un pezzo di una linea ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> visto :D
<eevan> ErVito: si, ea una mink***a
<ErVito> azz
<ErVito> meglio ;)
<eevan> tipo che dovevo solo impostare i permessi al file x essere eseguito come programma
<eevan> -.-
<ErVito> :(
<ErVito> l'ho spaventATO?
<xyz> ilgestore pacchetti mi da questo errore E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6.22-0ubuntu1~10.10_i386.deb: il sottoprocesso nuovo script pre-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1 E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6.22-0ubuntu1~10.10_all.deb: il sottoprocesso nuovo script pre-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, è fico fichissimo
<K99Brain> DAMN3dg1rl, inkscape? si, è fatto bene, io lo uso da parecchio
<bull1> qualcuno ha idea del perchè il sistema mi chiede la password su applicazioni dove non dovrebbe?<-------------
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, poi ti invio la relazione che sto partorendo grazie a lui..
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, ma aggiungere caratteri è possibile ?
<K99Brain> DAMN3dg1rl, siamo su -it
<DAMN3dg1rl> aiuto
<roxdragon> lol
<K99Brain> bull1, forse è il portachiavi di gnome
<xyz> ilgestore pacchetti mi da questo errore E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6.22-0ubuntu1~10.10_all.deb: il sottoprocesso nuovo script pre-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1 E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-bin_6.22-0ubuntu1~10.10_i386.deb: il sottoprocesso nuovo script pre-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 1
<K99Brain> bull1, prova a disattivarlo reimpostando una password vuota
<bull1> k998Brain si ma me lo chiede in applicazioni dove non serve
<bull1> a volte
<bull1> ho pensato a qualche spy
<roxdragon> !tab | bull1
<ubot-it> bull1: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<K99Brain> bull1, altamente improbabile, io credo sia il portachiavi che te la chiede
<bull1> K99Brain: anche a me sembra tsrano pero...
<bull1> sono applicazioni dove non me l' ha mai chiesto
<psubiaco> I
<bull1> tipo add on d firefox
<Cyanide> ho creato la mia vpn riesco a collegarmi in remoto attraverso ssh con connetti a server remoto ma non con visualizzatore di desktop remoti why?
<Cyanide> pigo l'ip remoto ma non riesco ad accedervi con ssh o vnc per controllarlo
<Cyanide> che server vnc è meglio che installi sul pc remoto?
<luca___> ciao
<luca___> vorrei aiuto per una cosa che mi tormenta da mesi e non trovo soluzione..
<luca___> vi prego
<luca___> vorrei mettere la mia scheda di rete in modalità monitor ma non ci riesco qualcuno sa come fare?
<OverMe> scheda di rete cablata o wifi?
<luca___> wifi...
<luca___> è una antheros
<OverMe> sudo iwconfig nomeinterfaccia mode monitor
<luca___> ok lo fatto ma mi da questo errore
<GigiSan> Scusate, ho un problema nel far partire ubuntu netbook da usb: mi arriva alla schermata "ubuntu" con i 5 pallini rossi e si ferma. Non capisco cosa non carica, ma se premo il pulsane di spegnimento parte normalmente la procedura di chiusura. Qualcuno sa darmi una mano? Graçias!
<luca___> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
<OverMe> luca___, devi prima tirarla giu (sudo ifconfig wlan0 down) poi la metti in monitor, poi la ritiri su (sudo ifconfig wlan0 up)
<luca___> ora provo un attimo..
<GigiSan> va beh nulla, ciao!
<gaietta> vasco rossi
<dado_> ciao
<dado_> qualcuno sa usare wireshark?
<OverMe> dado_, mode monitor + wireshark mi fanno pensare male, quindi no chiedi da un altra parte
<dado_> no no...non pensare male fidati...
<OverMe> ggià
<dado_> devo provare a vedere se si vedono delle info di una rete protetta wpa( la mia rete) dall'esterno se uno usa wireshark
<dado_> perche un mio amico mi ha detto che se vuole riesce a vedere cosa faccio in rete tramite quel programma
<dado_> è vero?
<OverMe> no, se la rete è protetta con wpa e non hai accesso alla rete non è possibile
<dado_> per cui lui non vede i pacchetti che transitano se non ha la password?
<OverMe> se non sei connesso alla rete al massimo vedi passare robaccia indecifrabile
<dado_> ah ok....quindi in chiaro non si vede proprio nulla...lunica condizione è avere la pass
<OverMe> yes
<dado_> ma domanda scema....se uno e in monitor mode non puo connettersi ad una rete
<filo1234> di al tuo amico di non fare il finto hacker con chi non è partico :p
<filo1234> pratico
<OverMe> lol
<dado_> ????non capisco???
<filo1234> dado_: digli di non dire coglionerie... forse così è più chiaro
<dado_> no no scusa....quello lo chiesto io....perche sto provando ad usarlo per vedere se vedo le cose che passano nella mia rete ma quando metto in monitor mode non riesco a connettermi alla rete
<filo1234> 22:40 < dado_> perche un mio amico mi ha detto che se vuole riesce a vedere cosa faccio in rete tramite  quel programma
<filo1234> allora sei tu il tuo amico?
<filo1234> dado_: cominque ovvio che non riesci a connetterti se sei in modalità monitor
<filo1234> dado_: wireshark è un LAN monitor, per cui se non sei connesso alla LAN non vedi nulla
<dado_> e allora non ha senso....se voglio monitorare il traffico tra due miei pc come faccio ad usare wirwshark ed essere connesso?
<filo1234> non ti serve mettere la scheda in monitor mode
<dado_> beh e per le wifi che posso usare siccome la mia rete è wifi?
<filo1234> sopratutto se devi verificare una connessione tra il tuo pc ed un altro
<filo1234> dado_: non serve mettere la scheda in modalità monitor prima di usare wireshark
<dado_> se uso wireshark non vedo i pacchetti catturati...cioè non ne cattura
<dado_> ....
<filo1234> vuol dire che non hai impostato l'interfaccia giusta o lo stai lanciando come user e non come admin
<filo1234> dado_: googla e cercati una guida
<dado_> gia fatto ma ci capisco poco...
<filo1234> dado_: allora capiresti nulla di eventuali pacchetti catturati da esaminare
<dado_> mah....io non capisco...mi puoi dare qualche aiuto per piacere?
<bigo721> c'è modo di mettere le finestre in tile in ubuntu?
<bigo721> weh, uno alla volta eh
<K99Brain> bigo721, ma che intendi per tile?
<filo1234> dado_: ti ho detto che va avviato da utente admin con gksudo  poi devi impostare la scheda e leggere ( questo in linea generale ) perchè poi ci sarebbero filtri da impostare ecc...ecc...
<filo1234> dado_: più di questo, in questo canale, non trovi supporto per tool, il cui uso può risultare ambiguo
<dado_> confermami una cosa...e basta...
<bigo721> K99Brain: intendo l'effetto tile, fai un gesto o clicki un'icona speciale o scegli una voce di menu specifica per mettere le finestre in tile, non so come chiamarlo, si chiama tile :D
<dado_> devo mettere la scheda in monitor mode e poi avviare wireshark?
<filo1234> dado_: ti ho gi adetto che non serve
<bigo721> K99Brain: affianchi le finestre attive
<dado_> perche?
<bigo721> in modo da vederle tutte
<K99Brain> bigo721, ma tipo l'effetto dei mac quando muovi i mouse in alto a destra?
<K99Brain> bigo721, in kde c'è un effetto molto simile
<K99Brain> bigo721, in compiz non so, ma immagino ci sia
<bigo721> no, lascia perdere che manco il mac ha quella cosa, se non con software di terze parti, tu parli di exposè
<K99Brain> e allora non ho capito
<bigo721> K99Brain: immagino anche io, ma sono ore che spippolo, se continuiamo ad immaginare, qui si fa notte, non c'è nessuno in grado di dirmi una cosa così banale?
<filo1234> dado_: ribadisco.... wireshark è un LAN monitor per cui funziona solo in una LAN quindi se non sei connesso al router o all'ap non funziona...se invece sei connesso al tuo ap automaticamente sei in una LAN quindi il monitor mode non serve
<dado_> se sono connesso in wifi funziona?
<filo1234> ma mi prendi in giro?
<filo1234> funziona come ti ho gia detto
<K99Brain> bigo721, vediamo se c'ho preso: sistema > preferenze > gestore configurazione compiz config
<bigo721> K99Brain: ci sono
<K99Brain> bigo721, riquadro gestione finestre > griglia
<K99Brain> bigo721, attiva il plugin
<bigo721> K99Brain: gestore finestre ok, è griglia che mi manca ???
<bigo721> che pacchetto mi son perso di installare?
<K99Brain> bigo721, non hai il plugin griglia? prova a installare compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<bigo721> K99Brain: eseguo!
<K99Brain> bigo721, si, un momento che sto cercando di capire che cacchio di tasto è KB_5
<filo1234> kbrain_5
<dado_> bah....io non capisco...se mi connetto alla mi awifi wpa ci metto la pass e attacco wirwshark vedo tutto il traffico?
<filo1234> il tuo di sicuro
<K99Brain> uhmpf
<K99Brain> no
<K99Brain> è il keypad
<K99Brain> il tastierino numerico
<bigo721> K99Brain: kb_5 dovrebbe essere semplicemente 5
<filo1234> quello degli altri pc della LAN non è detto,  potresti avere firewall ed essere sotto switch
<bigo721> si, ecco
<K99Brain> bigo721, allora, compiz è attivo, si?
<filo1234> dado_: nella sostanza sono dei tool che devono essere usati da persone pratiche
<K99Brain> bigo721, una volta che hai attivato il plugin griglia, le scorciatoie dovrebbero essere: ctrl+alt+ NUMERO SUL TASTIERINO
<K99Brain> bigo721, e ti posiziona le finestre su una griglia immaginaria
<bigo721> K99Brain: se è così dichiaro al mondo intero che ti amo
<K99Brain> lol
<OverMe> :O
<filo1234> e poi ci scandalizziamo se silvio dice meglio guardare una donna che essere gai
<K99Brain> bigo721, non posso verificare perchè io ho kde e quindi non ho compiz (e l'ubuntu con gnome in macchina virtuale non può abilitare compiz)
<dado_> e se un altro e connesso alla mia rete vedo anche i suo?
<bigo721> amo quest'uomo :D
<K99Brain> lol
<bigo721> K99Brain: funge
<K99Brain> alllora funziona :9
<K99Brain> :)
<bigo721> grazie infinite
<K99Brain> di nulla
<filo1234> quello degli altri pc della LAN non è detto,  potresti avere firewall ed essere sotto switch
<filo1234> dado_: ^
<bigo721> anche se dovrebbe farlo automaticamente, una volta in windows c'era quest'opzione e ridimensionava le finestre in modo da averle tutte a vista sul desktop in un solo click
<bigo721> non so se lo fa ancora, non uso win da una vita e mezza
<filo1234> dado_: ho l'impressione che tu non legga attentamente quello che ti scrivo
<bigo721> comunque davvero grazie
<dado_> io leggo ma gia sono ignorante di mio scusa...ma voglio imparare ad usarlo
<filo1234> dado_: non è il canale giusto ribadisco... e in ogni caso non impari così in mezz'ora
<filo1234> quindi ti consiglio prima di tutto di vederti un po' di tutorial di networking diversamente poi passi per il tuo amico che fa il l'hacker da 2 soldi
<dado_> appunto ho voglia di imparare...ma mi serve una guida che mi insegni,,,,come posso contattarti?
<filo1234> perchè tanto anche se caturi pacchetti non saprai decifrarli
<filo1234> non faccio da guida
<dado_> e come si fa a decifrarli?
<filo1234> -.-
<dado_> ho capito faro da solo.....
<[1]ichi> sera a tutti
<[1]ichi> son diventato cliente abituale del chan ormai XD
<[1]ichi> qualche anima si intende di scripting?
<[1]ichi> qualche anima si intende di scripting?
<eevan> io non ho anima.
<[1]ichi> ..
<[1]ichi> lol
<[1]ichi> ti intendi un po' di shell scripting? mi serve una cosa semplicissima e nn so farla..
<[1]ichi> come faccio, con uno script, a visualizzare in terminale la scritta "Completato - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -[OK]"
<filo1234> echo "OK completato"
<[1]ichi> in cui prima vedo "Completato" poi a intervallo di un secondo avanza la barretta di lineette e infine [OK]
<[1]ichi> filo1234, così los apevo fare anke io XD
<[1]ichi> vorrei farlo sulla stessa riga, tipo quando si utilizza wget, presente?
<filo1234> be il comando è quello
<[1]ichi> lo so, nn so come inserire un intervallo di tempo di uno o due secondi per l'avanzamento, tutto qui
<[1]ichi> visualizzando il testo sulla stessa riga nel terminale
<eevan> DAMN3dg1rl:
<DAMN3dg1rl> eevan, ?
<eevan> ciao :)
<DAMN3dg1rl> cao
<[1]ichi> nessuno proprio sa come fare uno script del genere? ._.
<eevan> io no..
<eevan> :(
<[1]ichi> t.t
<filo1234> [1]ichi: devi usare un while ad esempio per stamparti tipo 10 "-" tra echo "completato" e "ok"
<filo1234> boh tipo
<filo1234> i=0; while [ $i -lt 10 ]; do echo "-" ; let i=i+1; done
<filo1234> e questo fa i 10 trattini
<[1]ichi> uhm
<filo1234> i=0; while [ $i -lt 10 ]; do echo "-" ; let i=i+1; sleep 5;  done
<filo1234> con lo sleep fa un trattino ogni 5 secondi
<[1]ichi> spe che provo
<[1]ichi> ti ringrazio in anticipo :P
<roxdragon> bash?
<filo1234> notte
<roxdragon> bash
<[1]ichi> sh
<[1]ichi> almeno
<[1]ichi> io nello script all'inizio scrivo !#/bin/sh
<filo1234> #!/bin/bash
<[1]ichi> ah ok
<roxdragon> lo chmoddi e vai
<[1]ichi> chmod +x
<[1]ichi> ?
<roxdragon> si
<[1]ichi> mi dice:
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-05
<[1]ichi> prova: line 15 syntax error: unexpected end of file
<[1]ichi> T_T
<roxdragon> LOL
<[1]ichi> lol..
<roxdragon> pastalo
<[1]ichi> io sto su un altro pc, come lo pasto?
<[1]ichi> spe
<roxdragon> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<[1]ichi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526051/
<[1]ichi> nn so xkè ma mi sa ho cappellato a scriverlo XD
<roxdragon> mi sa che dovresti portare qualcosa a capo xDD
<roxdragon> manco c'è la riga 15
<[1]ichi> come dovrei farlo lo script? non ti andrebbe di mettermene uno su pastebin? ti prego T_T
<roxdragon> sleep 5 ;
<roxdragon> prova
<[1]ichi> ora mi dice "prova: line 14 [: lt: binary operator expected"
<filo1234> ovvio manca - in lt
<filo1234> -lt
<[1]ichi> cioè?
<filo1234> scusa guarda cosa ho scritto io
<filo1234> -.-
<[1]ichi> aaaah
<filo1234> e poi quell' echo "\n" stampa \n
<[1]ichi> si ho notato
<[1]ichi> volevo andare a capo.. \n nn serve per andare a capo?
<roxdragon> echo "lol\n"
<roxdragon> sul C funza cosi
<roxdragon> xD
<filo1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526056/
<filo1234> a capo ci va da solo
<filo1234> toglilo
<[1]ichi> ottimo
<[1]ichi> ora il timer funziona
<[1]ichi> come faccio ad avere tutto sulla stessa riga?
<filo1234> basta vo a nanna
<filo1234> ciao
<[1]ichi> ti rpego T_T
<roxdragon> [1]ichi, se eri nel python ti sognavi di fare tutto nella stessa riga xD
<[1]ichi> una cosa tipo: Completato - - - - - - - - - [OK]
<[1]ichi> lol
<[1]ichi> non conosco python x fortuna o x sfortuna
<[1]ichi> purtroppo nn trovo nulla di aiuto su google
<roxdragon> ma cosi funziona [1]ichi ?
<[1]ichi> si
<[1]ichi> però le "-" me le fa tutte a capo
<[1]ichi> funzionare funziona si
<[1]ichi> ringrazio un sacco infatti, purtroppo nn consoco bene i comandi da shell, la uso poco e per poche cose
<roxdragon> prova cosi spe
<ubuntu> sera a tutti
<ubuntu> c'è nessuno disponibile???
<roxdragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526059/
<[1]ichi> ciao ubuntu
<roxdragon> ciao ubot-it
<roxdragon> -.-
<roxdragon> ubuntu,
<ubuntu> roxy
<ubuntu> nn ho ancora risolto
<ubuntu> :-(
<ubuntu> non riesco a ripristinare grub
<ubuntu> sono ancora con la versione live
<[1]ichi> roxdragon, va ancora a capo, mi aggiunge solo le -
<roxdragon> fa vedere l output [1]ichi
<roxdragon> ai ai ubuntu
<roxdragon> :D
<roxdragon> sudo fdisk -l
<roxdragon> anzi
<roxdragon> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<FloodBotIt2> roxdragon: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<roxdragon> ubuntu, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<roxdragon> copia il comando così com'è mi raccomando fai copia e incolla
<ubuntu> o
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> non dice nnt roxydragon
<roxdragon> :D
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> ubuntu, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<ubuntu> ok
<roxdragon> dimmi che dice
<ubuntu> nnt
<roxdragon> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<[1]ichi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526063/
<roxdragon> e questo: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<ubuntu> idem
<roxdragon> ma lol [1]ichi togli il while
<roxdragon> ok ubuntu
<[1]ichi> (grazie un sacco roxdragon che mi dai retta)
<roxdragon> sudo chroot /mnt
<roxdragon> :) è la prima volta che mi diletto con il while del bash LOL sto facendo C e C++
<[1]ichi> se tolgo il while mi da errore
<ubuntu> sono in root@ubuntu:/#
<roxdragon> che errore [1]ichi
<roxdragon> ok ubnt
<roxdragon> ubuntu, grub-install /dev/sda
<[1]ichi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526065/
<ubuntu> Installation finished. No error reported.
<roxdragon> [1]ichi, postami tutto il codice
<filo1234> [1]ichi:
<filo1234> [1]ichi: vuoi i - in successione?
<filo1234> -------?
<roxdragon> si filo1234
<roxdragon> ubuntu, update-grub2
<ubuntu> ok
<roxdragon> poi: exit
<ubuntu> ha finito
<filo1234> allora echo -n "-"
<roxdragon> che è uscito con
<ubuntu> faccio exit??
<[1]ichi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526066/
<roxdragon> ubuntu, update-grub2
<roxdragon> ?
<roxdragon> si ubuntu
<filo1234> [1]ichi:  allora echo -n "-"
<ubuntu> fatto
<[1]ichi> si filo1234
<filo1234> aggfingi -n
<roxdragon> ahahah
<roxdragon> ubuntu,  cos'è uscito con il comando update-grub2
<[1]ichi> grande filo1234
<[1]ichi> !!!
<[1]ichi> ora va!
<ubuntu> aspetta che incollo
<ubuntu> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526067/ ecco
<roxdragon> va bene
<roxdragon> dai exit
<ubuntu> fatto
<roxdragon> cd ~
<roxdragon> sudo umount /mnt/dev
<roxdragon> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<roxdragon> sudo umount /mnt/sys
<roxdragon> sudo umount /mnt/
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526070/
<roxdragon> ubuntu,  posta sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526071/
<roxdragon> ubuntu,  vai
<[1]ichi> grazie mille filo1234, adesso funziona!
<roxdragon> buona fortuna
<roxdragon> riavvia
<roxdragon> fammi sapè
<FloodBotIt2> roxdragon: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubuntu> ok in anticipo grazie milleee
<roxdragon> :D
<roxdragon> ritorna eh
<ubuntu> certo
<alessioooooooooo> eccomiii roxdragon sono ubuntu
<alessioooooooooo> grazieeee milleeeee
<alessioooooooooo> ti devo fare la statuaaa XD
<alessioooooooooo> roxydragon ci sei ??
<alessioooooooooo> roxdragon
<roxdragon> :D
<roxdragon> eccomi
<alessioooooooooo> Grazieee sei stato gentilissimo
<roxdragon> figurati :)
<alessioooooooooo> ok mo continuo il lavoro Buonanotte a tutti
<roxdragon> notteee
<alessioooooooooo> roxydragon di nuovo graziee
<roxdragon> :D
<alessioooooooooo> roxdragon scusami di nuovo ho un problema prima quando aprivo xchat e mi collegavo al server potevo decidere se aprire la lista dei canali h entrare direttamente su un canale adesso non mi dice nulla xkè??
<roxdragon> alessioooooooooo,
<alessioooooooooo> si
<roxdragon> clicca su xchat inalto
<roxdragon> lista reti
<alessioooooooooo> fatto
<roxdragon> modifichi ubuntu server
<roxdragon> e edita favorite channel
<[1]ichi> bene
<[1]ichi> vado a ninnare
<[1]ichi> grazie mille un sacco per l'aiuto a tutti
<[1]ichi> :*
<roxdragon> :D
<alessioooooooooo> edita in che senso??
<roxdragon> modifica
<roxdragon> metti #ubuntu-it
<alessioooooooooo> fatto
<alessioooooooooo> non dicevo questo roxdragon
<roxdragon> mmm
<roxdragon> e cosa
<alessioooooooooo> allora mi collegavo al server e dopo mi apriva una finestra che mi diceva lista dei canali o entra direttamente sul canale ed io potevo scrivere dv entrare
<alessioooooooooo> o vedere la lista dei canali
<roxdragon> aaaaaah
<roxdragon> ok spe
<alessioooooooooo> XD
<roxdragon> http://imagebin.org/121877 alessioooooooooo
<roxdragon> postami quella tua
<alessioooooooooo> asp
<alessioooooooooo> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<alessioooooooooo> http://imagebin.org/121879
<roxdragon> se cancelli ubuntu it non te lo chiede?
<alessioooooooooo> cioè io prima mi connettevo a irc.grolug.org e guardavo la lista dei canali adesso non mi spunta piu quella finestra
<alessioooooooooo> no
<alessioooooooooo> assurdo XD
<roxdragon> strano
<alessioooooooooo> e si
<alessioooooooooo> pensi che se riavvio magari si sistema?
<roxdragon> naa
<alessioooooooooo> io ho provato anche a disinstallare e installare
<roxdragon> disinstallalo
<roxdragon> e cancelli la cartella .xchat nella home
<alessioooooooooo> no
<roxdragon> è una cartella nascosta.. la vedi con ctrl+h
<yvesBsAs> basta cancellare la cartella nascosta .xchat2
<alessioooooooooo> allora disinstallo cancello la cartella e installo di nuovo??
<yvesBsAs> basta cancellare la cartella
<alessioooooooooo> ok ci provo
<alessiolinux> xfetto grazie mille adesso si apre la finestra che mi serviva
<alessiolinux> di nuovo un grazie
<alessiolinux> a te e a roxdragon
<roxdragon> :D
<alessiolinux> l'unico problema che nn sono piu riuscito a risolvere è moonlight ma pasienza nn posso avere tutto XD
<roxdragon> ma l hai installato?
<alessiolinux> si certo
<alessiolinux> ma mi da problemi
<alessiolinux> in pratica la cosa strana è che sul portale videomediaset i video normali li vedo ma le puntate intere no XD stranissimoXD
<alessiolinux> infatti ho installato windows solo per questo XD
<alessiolinux> ma cmq buonanotte a tutti
<zygort> hi
<zygort> anyone
<ichi_> BUONGIORNO AL NUOVO GIORNO!!
<ichi_> c'è qualcuno ancora alzato o appena sveglio?
<LostInMyHead> no
<ichi_> lol
<ichi_> ciap LostInMyHead
<ichi_> *ciao
<ichi_> sai per caso come posso fare per inserire una frase qualunque in un testo tutto da terminale dando un solo comando?
<ichi_> nel senso
<ichi_> voglio inserire "oggi piove" in un file di testo ma senza aprire un editor, inserirla con un comando che so tipo "ins oggi piove > /home/ichi/fileditesto
<ichi_> una cosa simile
<ichi_> va bene anche se il testo da copiare viene preso da un altro file di testo.. una sorta di merge
<ichi_> però senza usare un editor di testo, facendo tutto da terminale
<LostInMyHead> potresti aprire comodamente i due file
<LostInMyHead> e fare copia incolla
<ichi_> si lo so
<LostInMyHead> che esiste un'inaterfaccia grafica da anni a questa parte..
<ichi_> sto scrivendo uno script e mi servirebbe una cosa del genere per inserire i repo
<ichi_> in pratica prende i repo da un file di testo e li copia in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ichi_> mi serve xkè sto netbook capita minimo una volta al mese che lo formatto e quindi sto scrivendo uno script che aggiorna i repo, inserisce quelli non ufficiali da cui scaricare alcuni programmi e infine installa tutto portando la configurazione e i programmi allo stato attuale
<ichi_> ok fatto
<LostInMyHead> ugone, giorno
<ugone> Ciao a tutti e ciao LostInMyHead  :-)
<Dig> Buongiorno, qualcuno mi sa spiegare che errore è questo? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/526165/
<glpiana> ola
<mlazzari2> buona giornata a tutti
<Odo> Giorno
<herg> aggiornamento automatico 10.10 dal 10.4 ma ora non funziona
<herg> all avvio mi appare la schermata nera con login utente e password
<herg> e poi mi rimane il comando nero che aspetta l input
<glpiana> herg, hai eseguito il login?
<herg> come posso fare a far partire la grafica?? o ad aggiustarlo?
<herg> grazie
<herg> sisi ho fatto il login e passoword
<herg> poi mi scrive hersqualo7:$
<glpiana> herg, scrivi uname -a   e copia qui il numero
<herg> uname -a e poi ke numero??
<glpiana> herg, allora spiega, sei su un altro pc e puoi dare i comandi a quello incirminato o sei sullo stesso che ha il dual boot?
<herg> no mi disp sono su un altro pc...e quello con su il problema ce l ho a casa ora...
<herg> ho cercato soluzioni nei blog senza trovarli...arrivando qui...
<glpiana> herg, beh, la vedo dura a distanza :D
<glpiana> herg, sai che scheda video monta?
<herg> hai ragione glpiana è parecchio dura da lontano :)
<herg> dovrò provare oggi...xke è un computer fisso vecchio...non ricordo la scheda video
<herg> pensi sia troppo vecchia??
<herg> 10.4 funziona bene..
<glpiana> herg, no voglio sapere che marca è. intel? nvidia? ati?
<herg> il computer è della dell.....penso sia un nvidia
<glpiana> herg, quando lo accendi visualizzi il menu di grub? quello dove si sceglie il sistema da avviare?
<herg> sisi quello si..
<glpiana> herg, allora sposta la selezione sull a voce che fa partire ubuntu, premi il tasto "e", vai in fondo alla riga che termina (solitamente) con quiet splash, cancella quiet splash e scrivi nomodeset   quindi premi ctrl+x e vedi se così si avvia
<glpiana> herg, se si avvia ne riparliamo
<glpiana> se non si avvia... ne riparliamo comunque :)
<herg> perfettissimo glpiana...
<herg> utilissimo!!!grazie mille..proverò subito appena rientro a casa!!!:)
<glpiana> herg, però fai caso a una cosa
<herg> dimmi tutto
<glpiana> herg, il numero del kernel deve essere 2.6.35.  se fosse 2.6.32 vuol dire che durante l'avanzamento non è stato aggironato grub
<glpiana> nel qual caso.. beh ne riparliamo :D
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<herg> mmm ok...ci baderò...spero di saltarne fuori
<herg> controllerò tutto oggi!!! grazie 1000 glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<P1tt0> qualcuno sa spiegarmi perchè il tema di ubuntu salta, e quando lo ripristino le icone delle cartelle e lo stile del menù (tasto destro) restano quelli sbagliati indipendentemente dal tema scelto?
<Dig> Ciao ragazzi, ho un problema con una stampante in rete. Non riesco a farla funzionare nonostante sia condivisa correttamente
<roxdragon> Dig, ciao, usi cups?
<Dig> si
<roxdragon> l'hai condivisa da la?
<roxdragon> su pc win?
<Dig> roxdragon: tutti i pc hanno ubuntu
<roxdragon> P1tt0, in che senso
<P1tt0> nel senso che apro la sessione
<roxdragon> Dig,  uhm... ma li hai messi i driver?
<ciro> buongiorno a tutti =)
<P1tt0> e il computer shifta da ambiance a clearlooks
<roxdragon> cioè te la trova come stampante di rete?
<ciro> raga come posso aprire i file dwg di autocad su ubuntu? ho provato qcad ma non li apre..grazie
<roxdragon> spe vado a fare il passaporto
<roxdragon> arrivo
<roxdragon> scusa
<roxdragon> <
<FloodBotIt2> roxdragon: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<P1tt0>  se vado in aspetto appena lo apro ripristina ambiance tranne che per le icone che, qualsiasi tema imposto restano clearlooks
<Dig> roxdragon: la stampante viene vista correttamente in rete. credo che il problema risieda nell'uso dei driver
<Dig> roxdragon: per installare la stampante sul pc a cui è collegata via cavo ho seguito questa guida http://www.ecommunication.it/installare-stampante-epson-aculaser-c1100 è funziona correttamente
<nicotano> buongiorno
<Dig> roxdragon: poi ho fatto la stessa procedura sull'altro pc e poi ho aggiunto la stampante via rete
<glpiana> Dig, controlla che cups stia andando. in un temrinale digita: ps aux | grep cups
<glpiana> !paste | Dig
<ubot-it> Dig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dig> glpiana: dove provo dal pc con la stampante attaccata via cavo? o dal pc che deve usarla via rete?
<glpiana> Dig, quella che deve usarla in rete anzitutto
<P1tt0> qualcuno sa in che cartella della home sono conservate le impostazioni che riguardano i temi di ubuntu? dato che il problema persiste dopo una fresh install credo che il danno sia nella configurazione residua della mia home
<glpiana> P1tt0, fai una prova prima, apri un temrinale
<glpiana> P1tt0, digita: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<P1tt0> fatto..
<glpiana> P1tt0, eh, vediamo
<glpiana> !paste | P1tt0
<ubot-it> P1tt0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<P1tt0> non mi ha restituito nulla..
<nicotano> P1tt0, comando eseguito senza errori
<glpiana> P1tt0, beh proprio nulla non è possibile
<glpiana> ah scusa, dpkg dicevi, ok
<P1tt0> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> P1tt0, ora, sto problema te lo da solo dopo avvio o anche sdopo aver chiuso una sessione ed essere rientrato?
<P1tt0> tutto quello che fa è andare a capo..
<glpiana> P1tt0, sì sì, mi stavo ingannando con altro
<P1tt0> allora, se chiudo sessione e rientro tutto è clearlooks, poi qualsiasi tema metto cambiano le barre, le icone del menù etc..ma icone cartelle e menù tasto destro restano fisse clearlooks (se vado sulle impostazioni con gconf-editor mi dice il nome del set icone giusto )
<glpiana> P1tt0, oki, allora chiudi la sessione e rientra e torna qui
<P1tt0> ok
<Dig> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526199/
<P1tt0> rieccomi
<Dig> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/526201/  questo ha la stampante via cavo
<glpiana> Dig, oki, sta andando. vai su firefox e scrivi nella barra degli indirizzi: localhost:631
<P1tt0> è tornato tutto normale...esattamente cosa avevo combinato? e come si è risolto?
<glpiana> P1tt0, se è servito dpkg --configure -a allora avevi qualche pacchetto non completamente configurato
<P1tt0> capisco^^ dovrei iniziare a venire in chan PRIMA di formattare per sicurezza XD
<glpiana> lol
<P1tt0> cmq aggiungo questo comando alle cose da provare se le configurazioni fanno le bizze... mi stò facendo un bel manuale di fixing piano piano :D
<Dig> glpiana: sempre sul pc che deve connetersi. fatto
<glpiana> Dig, vedi la scritta amministrazione?
<Dig> glpiana: si
<glpiana> Dig, clicca e poi sotto stampanti clicca gestisci stampanti
<glpiana> Dig, la vedi elencata?
<Dig> glpiana: si  elencata
<glpiana> Dig, cliccala
<glpiana> Dig, copia la riga scritta in grande col nome stampante e le cose tra parentesi
<Dig> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Dig, intendevo, copiala qui :)
<Dig> glpiana: AL-C1100- (Idle, Accepting Jobs, Not Shared)
<glpiana> Dig, clicca su manteinance e scegli print test page
<Dig> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> Dig, che ha fatto? ha stampato?
<MAT__> ciao
<Dig> glpiana: no.  uscita una scritta per qualche secondo, poi  tornato alla schermata di prima  in fondo c'e' la scritta che mi indica una stampa inviata
<glpiana> Dig, dal pc cui è collegata via cavo stampa senza problemi?
<Dig> glpiana: si funge correttamente
<glpiana> Dig, e su questo invece come l'hai installata?
<Dig> glpiana: hai letto come l'ho installata?
<glpiana> no appunto che chiedevo :)
<glpiana> ho visto, ora leggo
<Dig> prima ho installato i driver e poi l'ho cercata via rete
<glpiana> Dig, stessa procedura per i driver sui due pc?
<Dig> si
<Dig> glpiana: come si riavvia cups???
<glpiana> Dig, ok, installiamo di nuovo. vai su sistema amministrazione stampa
<glpiana> Dig, sudo sevrice cups restart
<glpiana> *service
<Dig> glpiana: su ubuntu 10.04? non vorrei che il problemma fosse solo quello
<glpiana> Dig, sudo service cups restart
<glpiana> Dig, scusa, ma che epson è?
<Dig> glpiana: Aculaser C1100
<glpiana> Dig, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EpsonAcuLaserC1100
<Dig> glpiana: la reinstallo seguendo questa guida? basta reinstallarla solo dal pc che la usa via rete?
<glpiana> Dig, sull'altro funziona hai detto. io comunque leverei i pacchetti che hai messo con l'altra guida prima di seguire questa
<Dig> glpiana: allora prima provo a reinstallarla solo sul pc che uso via rete e se non va provo anche sull altro.  necessario cancellare le cose che ho installato? Spero di no, c' di mezzo cups
<glpiana> Dig, che dici
<glpiana> Dig, mica lo haiinstallato tu cups. c'era già
<Dig> glpiana: se cancello questo Epson-ALC1100-filter-cups-1.2-0.i386.deb non far danni a CUPS?
<glpiana> Dig, non penso proprio. ma in ogni caso ti dice se vuole togliere altri pacchetti.
<Dig> glpiana: ok, allora provo e magari poi ti cicontatto. Sperando di non litigare con la guida in inglese
<glpiana> lol
<Dig> glpiana: prima di fare altri danni. Il PC  un 64bit ma ha installato sopra ubuntu x32 bit. dovr mettere i driver da 32 giusto?
<amico> ciao
<amico> ho un piccolo problema: con Docky, Super+Space non funziona
<amico> c'è qlc che aiutarmi
<glpiana> Dig, certo
<amico> con Docky, Super+Space non funziona
<Dig> glpiana: ok. domani mattina o nel tardo pomeriggio ti far sapere. Grazie mille
<roxdragon> we
<phre> er
<phre> we
<Dig> glpiana: grazieeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<glpiana> Dig, è andata?
<Dig> glpiana: funziona tutto per bene.
<glpiana> bene :)
<Dig> glpiana: avevo visto quella guida. però non uso mai guide in inglese perché in passato ho fatto grossi danni
<glpiana> Dig, però son le guide ufficiali quelle che funzionano meglio... anche se in altre lingue ;)
<Dig> glpiana: e lo so. Ma in passato mi è capitato di dover modificare file con gedit e la i danni erano ingenti
<Dig> glpiana: Buon proseguimento. Domani stresserò con nuove domande :)
<glpiana> :)
<milo_> giorno
<roxdragon> notte
<milo_> raga sto cercando di istallare  Real-time Sunlight Wallpaper ma aggiungendo la PPA da terminale tramite comando "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:realtime.sunlight.wallpaper/rsw" mi da questo errore..  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/526256/  un consiglio??
<steal> ciao a tutti... qualcuno sa dirmi dove gdm va a prendere la lista degli utenti da visualizzare????
<roxdragon> milo_,  non vedo errori
<milo_> roxdragon: si infatti scusa.. ho istallato il pacchetto e tutto solo che.. aspè che provo il prog..
<roxdragon> O_O ok
<milo_> roxdragon: avviando il programma selezionado li tipo di sfondo.. anfanfo su applica non me lo fà partire..
<milo_> dovro impostare qualche cosa??? roxdragon
<milo_> roxdragon: su impostazioni desktop o... bo... non so..
<roxdragon> mmm non conosco il programma
<milo_> grazie lo stesso.. roxdragon.. :)
<roxdragon> :D
<milo_> Raga qualcuno sa perche avviando Realtime Sunlight Walpaper e cliccando su applica non sucede nulla??
<steal> come faccio a nascondere un utente nella lista degli utenti visualizzati da gdm?
<steal> l'utente in questione dovrebbe restare nel sistema non non voglio che sia visibile nella lista... uso ubuntu 10.04 con gdm2
<roxdragon> steal,  prova a disabilitarlo... (non chiedermi come  :D )
<steal> e' già disabilitato non e' possibile loggarsi con quell'utente
<milo_> roxdragon: un ultima seccatura :) cosa significa sto coso.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/526262/
<steal> pero' continua a comparire nella lista
<roxdragon> milo_,  si troca nel file .c cerca di killare un processo a quanto pare
<milo_> roxdragon: che casino.. :(( non so che pesci pigliare.. aspetterò chi ne sa piu di me :)
<roxdragon> prova ad avviare sunlight
<roxdragon> da terminale
 * HeVaeLiuM saluta tutti
<milo_> rox ora provo e ti pasto tutto
<milo_> roxdragon: ora provo e ti pasto tutto
<milo_> roxdragon: quando avvio il prog mi spunta sto kill ecc ecc poi quando seleziono le opzioni e faccio ok.. si scarica qualche cosa.. ma non cambia nulla sul desktop.. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/526267/
<HeVaeLiuM> ragazzi ho una penna wi fi che fa i capricci, quando la inserisco non mi trova alcuna rete
<HeVaeLiuM> è una tp-link
<roxdragon> milo_,  scarica questa
<roxdragon> http://static.die.net/earth/peters/1600.jpg
<roxdragon> HeVaeLiuM,  te la vede?
<milo_> roxdragon:  salvata in home.. poi... che faccio
<HeVaeLiuM> roxdragon, con che comando posso controllare? lsusb?
<milo_> se è collegata in usb si HeVaeLiuM
<roxdragon> si milo_
<HeVaeLiuM> roxdragon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/526269/
<HeVaeLiuM> dovrebbe essere il 5
<roxdragon> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2501/RT2573 Wireless Adapter
<HeVaeLiuM> rox un attimo che mi collego dall'altro pc
<HeVaeLiuM> mi disconnetto da questo lasciando solo la penna inserita
<HeVaeLiuM> torno subito
<milo_> roxdragon: scaricata in home.. ora,,,???
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> milo_,  ma la devi mettere come sfondo?
<milo_> si e tramite il programma essa mi cambia ogni ora dandomi l'alternanza del di e della notte nubi.. ecc ecc
<roxdragon> milo_,  e non va?
<milo_> se faccio applica dal programma non succede na mazza
<`retard> roxdragon, sono heve
<`retard> stacco il wifi integrato
<milo_> ho sempre lo stesso sfondo.. "base" roxdragon
<roxdragon> retard mi dovresti postare iwconfig
<`retard> subito
<roxdragon> uhm .. milo_  non ho mai provato quel software..
<roxdragon> come si chiama
<`retard> ho solo wlan1 attiva come interfaccia
<`retard> 802.bg blabla
<`retard> *802.11
<roxdragon> ok che hai su  /etc/network/interfaces ?
<roxdragon> ok che hai su  sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<`retard> auto lo
<`retard> iface lo inet loopback
<milo_> il software si chiama Realtime Sunlight Wallpaper nome pacchetto gtk-sunlight acornimo in windows di Desktop Earth! roxdragon
<roxdragon> milo_, ma se non lo avvi dal terminale non va?
<roxdragon> retard hai alice?
<`retard> sì
<roxdragon> wpa?
<`retard> sì
<roxdragon> su che canale ascolta il wifi?
<milo_> roxdragon: lo trovo sia da menu sia da terminale solo che quando faccio applica non succede nulla resta sempre lo stesso sfondo.. io uso kubuntu non vorrei che con il plasa ci fosse qualche csoa da fare.. ma non penso..
<roxdragon> milo_,  uhm......
<roxdragon> hai compiz attivo?? (anche se non credo ce c entri qualcosa)
<`retard> roxdragon, come controllo il canale?
<roxdragon> dal router
<roxdragon> oppure prova con spe non ricordo il comando xD
<milo_> roxdragon:  non esiste compiz per me.. con kubuntu ho gia i giochini grafici..
<`retard> XD
<roxdragon> lshw prova
<roxdragon> o sul router retard
<`retard> spetta
<`retard> mi restituisce un casino di roba
<`retard> ma penso che quella interessante sia su network
<`retard> pysical id 2
<`retard> ma altre info interessanti
<`retard> nessuna credo
<`retard> vado a vedere sotto al router
<roxdragon> channel: non c'è?
<`retard> nu :\
<roxdragon> vabe allora...
<roxdragon> modifica il file etc network interfaces e prova a mettere
<roxdragon> retard
<`retard> presente
<roxdragon> hai  192.168.1.1 come gateway?
<`retard> sì
<roxdragon> ok mi dai il nome della rete?
<`retard> c'è bisogno?
<roxdragon> si... solo il nome.. esempio: Alice ecc
<roxdragon> senno lo metti tu
<roxdragon> direttamente
<`retard> eh alice-numerinumeri
<`retard> non la ho sottomano
<`retard> ci mpenso  io
<roxdragon> okok
<`retard> *penso
<roxdragon> hai detto wlan1?
<roxdragon> o 0
<`retard> wlan1
<roxdragon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526279/
<roxdragon> metti solo la chiave e il nome della rete
<roxdragon> incollalo su interfaces epoi salvi e riavvi
<`retard> auto lo e iface etc li lascio?
<roxdragon> si
<roxdragon> copiali sotto quelli
<roxdragon> sostituisci tutto eh
<roxdragon> cioe nome ssid e pass
<`retard> sì, devo farlo obbligatoriamente a mano
<roxdragon> si retard
<`retard> sono da un altro pc :D
<roxdragon> e poi leva quello che ho scritto io  <- QUESTO NEMMENO
<roxdragon> e quello su
<`retard> beh non sono così retard xD
<`retard> non ricordo se sto su wpa o wpa2
<`retard> basta cambiare appunto wpa-psk con wpa2-psk?
<roxdragon> metti solo la chiave
<roxdragon> quelli lasciali cosi
<roxdragon> :)
<`retard> k
<nicotano> salve
<roxdragon> salvo
<roxdragon> retard mangio... ci sentiamo dopo.. tu prova
<`retard> salvo e riavvio?
<roxdragon> :D
<roxdragon> fammi sapè
<roxdragon> sisi
<FloodBotIt1> roxdragon: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<roxdragon> mangio
<`retard> ci sto un momento se voi
<`retard> a riavviare
<roxdragon> tranqui mi trovi qui :)
<roxdragon> tra poco
<`retard> kk
<`retard> mm
<`retard> non mi pare sia cambiato molto
<paolob> Ciao a tutti! da quando ho installato maverick non riesco più a cambiare lo sfondo della scrivania. Sistema-preferenze-aspetto -> sfondo, cambio ma non succede niente. Qualcuno ha idea di cosa sia?
<`retard> wlan1 interface doesn't support scanning : network is down
<roxdragon> retard puoi collegarti con quel pc
<`retard> posso roxdragon
<`retard> però pi
<`retard> più tardi perchè devo pranzare :D
<`retard> ti trovo?
<roxdragon> okok
<roxdragon> sisi
<bunga> ogni tot mi compare un messaggio che non faccio in tempo a leggere per intero, tipo network service discovery disabled. Che roba sia?
<glpiana> bunga, appare dove?
<bunga> in alto a destra
<bunga> una finestrella che poi scompare
<bunga> e non faccio mai in tempo a leggerlo tutto
<e-DIO-t> raga', in c/c++ si possono include direttamente file binari?
<glpiana> bunga, se clicchi col sinistro sull'icona della rete leggi niente che richiami quanto vedi nella notifica che ti appare?
<glpiana> e-DIO-t, non c'è supporto per la programmazione qui
<e-DIO-t> porco cane :°°°
<e-DIO-t> n'ata vota -it :D
<glpiana> lol
<bunga> glpiana, no
<glpiana> bunga, beh, allora non so dirti. eventualmente cerca di fare caso a cosa c'è scritto sulla notifica e non apparci sopra col mouse in modo che rimanga evidente per un tempo più lungo
<bunga> eh ci ho provato ma il maledetto mi scompare lo stesso
<bunga> grazie lo stesso glpiana
<nicotano> cmq sembra un avviso di networkmanager
<bunga> nicotano, ecco..
<bunga> buh
<bunga> sembra un bug cmq http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2459274.html
<glpiana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/327362
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 327362 in avahi "Some ISPs have .local domain which disables avahi-daemon" [Medium,Confirmed]
<glpiana> bunga, ma tu riesci a connetterti? navighi? o riscontri problemi?
<bunga> no infatti é piú una curiositá che altro
<glpiana> bunga, se vuoi puoi seguire quanto riportato nel link sopra
<bunga> infatti sto leggendo, ma non vorrei fare danni poi alla fine
<GodNess> Salve
<filo1234> ma mi sebra un po' vecchio
<bunga> glpiana, poi qui parla di jaunty https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/327362
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 327362 in avahi "Some ISPs have .local domain which disables avahi-daemon" [Medium,Confirmed]
<bunga> uh
<glpiana> filo1234, no, arriva fino ad agosto 2010
<filo1234> si ma il bug sembra riferirsi a karmic boh
<glpiana> e poi mi pare di capire che quel bug impediva la connessione, mentre nno è questo il caso
<bunga> leggo in fondo peró che altri hanno lo stesso messaggio/problema anche su ubuntu10.10
<filo1234> a parte che non sappiamo di che messaggio si tratti
<filo1234> vabè
<bunga> uff
<bunga> riavvio e vedo se riesco a leggerlo
<GodNess> scusate, ma avrei un problema con i driver della mia ati e non sto proprio riuscendo a risolvere, posso chiedere qui o meglio richiedere in foro?
<glpiana> GodNess, speiga
<glpiana> *spiega
<GodNess> allora
<GodNess> ho installato la 10.10
<GodNess> purtroppo ho un ati radeon x600 e non riesco a farci fungere i driver
<bunga> glpiana,  il messaggio era questo: Network Service Discovery disabled. Your current network has a .local domain, which is not recommended and incompatible with the Avahi network service discovery. The service has been disabled.
<GodNess> un mio caro amico mi ha consigliato di passare alla 9.04 poiche nelle 10 la mia ati non puo essere supportata
<glpiana> GodNess, normale, non è supportato xorg 1.9 per la tua scheda video dai driver proprietari. continua a usare quelli open che già stai usando, o ti danno problemi?
<glpiana> GodNess, 9.04 tra 6 mesi non è più supportata
<bunga> leggo: I simply opened the Avahi config file and changed the parameter AVAHI_DAEMON_DETECT_LOCAL to 0, as suggested in one of the threads.
<GodNess> mi danno problemi
<GodNess> io sono un appassionato di urban terror
<GodNess> un fps
<bunga> domanda come faccio ad aprire questo avahi?
<GodNess> e non ci riesco a giocare
<GodNess> proprio perche non ho i driver video
<glpiana> GodNess, apri un temrinale e digita:
<glpiana> GodNess, scusa, digita: lsmod | grep radeon
<GodNess> ok
<glpiana> bunga, , as suggested in one of the threads. <-- leggi sopra, ci sarà scritto come fare
<GodNess> ti copio?
<glpiana> !paste | GodNess
<ubot-it> GodNess: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bunga> ok
<GodNess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526307/
<GodNess> ecco qui
<glpiana> GodNess, stai usando i driver open per schede ati, gli unici che puoi usare su ubutnu 10.10. non ci sono altre chanches
<GodNess> quindi 9.04?
<glpiana> GodNess, se vuoi, ma ripeto che tra pochi mesi non è più supportata
<GodNess> si lo so
<GodNess> pero devo farlo fungere
<barby> che problemi hai GodNess
<glpiana> !logs | barby
<ubot-it> barby: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<GodNess> cosa mi consigliate di fare?
<GodNess> cambio distribuzione?
<glpiana> GodNess, non è questione di distribuzione, ma di versione di xorg che ha la distribuzione in questione
<GodNess> lol
<GodNess> mmm
<GodNess> grazie comunque per l'aiuto:)
<glpiana> GodNess, ma gira lento o non parte proprio il gioco?
<barby> GodNess ma perchè usi i driver ati??
<GodNess> il gioco di per se parte
<GodNess> e riesco ad andare
<GodNess> solo che
<GodNess> dentro al game
<GodNess> vedo le foto
<FloodBotIt1> GodNess: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<GodNess> non è fluido
<GodNess> ed è impossibile riuscire a giocare
<glpiana> barby, sta usando i radeon. la x600 non ha driver per xorg 1.9
<barby> glpiana anche io ho ati, ma l'unica volta che ho usatoi
<barby> scusate scappato invio
<pbaxter> ciao a tutti
<barby> comuqnmeu dicevo l'unica volta che li ho usati non funzionava più nulla
<glpiana> barby, sì ok, ma non è che di ati ci sia un modello solo :)
<GodNess> si diciamo che la mia ati se non erro è del 2002 se non prima....forse è il caso di mandarla in pensionexD
<barby> ma con i driver vesa non va?
<barby> io risolvetti usando quelli...la mia magari non è del 2002 ma tipo 2005
<barby> mi sballava tutto
<GodNess> driver vesa?
<barby> si
<glpiana> barby, ma hai capito di cosa stiamo parlando?
<barby> uhm driver scheda video?
<glpiana> barby, la sua scheda va con i radeon MA non è fluido il gioco a cui vuole giocare
<GodNess> da winzoz ad esempio fungeva tutto
<glpiana> GodNess, comunque ho sbagliato il numero, xorg è alla 7.5 e sul sito ati la tua scheda è supportata fino al 7.4
<glpiana> GodNess, mi pare abbastanza naturale la cosa
<GodNess> conseguenza di cio???scusa la mia ignoranza in questione ma sono passato ad ubuntu 3 giorni fa!
<glpiana> GodNess, nessuna, se non che non puoi usare i driver proprietari e le performance dei driver open sono più basse
<GodNess> devo rimettere xp???=(
<glpiana> GodNess, io non faccio driver e non ho soluzioni miracolose. se ati non supporta la tua scheda non posso farci nulla. se devi giocare a urban terror per forza, rimetti la 9.04 o rimetti windows
<GodNess> ok
<GodNess> ti ringrazio per l'aiuto
<steal_> GodNess, non ci sono i driver legacy?
<GodNess> non so cosa siano, come posso verificarlo?
<glpiana> steal_, legacy? di ati?
<glpiana> O.o
<`retard> roxdragon ci sei?
<roxdragon> si
<`retard> ho notato una cosa
<`retard> attivando il wifi integrato
<`retard> la navigazione è mostruosamente lenta
<`retard> comunque, un problema alla volta
<`retard> dopo aver modificato il file
<`retard> e riavviato
<roxdragon> nada?
<`retard> se faccio un click sul network manager mi dice : rete via cavo disconnesso e sotto reti senza fili disabilitate
<`retard> abilitandolo, dispositivo non pronto
<`retard> ...
<`retard> ha preferito la fuga
<`retard> pensavo te la fossi squagliata XD
<roxdragon> sono caduto -.-
<roxdragon> dicevi scusa
<`retard> se faccio un click sul network manager mi dice : rete via cavo disconnesso e sotto reti senza fili disabilitate
<`retard> abilitandole dispositivo non pronto
<`retard> ho provato ad installare wifi-radar
<`retard> ma mi dice
<`retard> wlan1 interface doesn't support scanning : network is down
<roxdragon> postami iwconfig
<`retard> te scrivo qua
<`retard> lo ed eth0
<`retard> no wireless extensions
<`retard> su wlan1 mi dà alcune informazioni
<roxdragon> postami quello di wlan1
<`retard> ieee 802.11bg    essid off/any
<`retard> mode managed - access point not associated
<`retard> txpower off
<`retard> retry long limit 7 - RTS thr off - fragment thr off - power managment on
<antonio_> ciao, qualcuono mi aiuta ? a seguito di avanzamento a 10.10 non mi parte la grafica, i drive video sono attivi ma non in uso e parte solo in safe mode
<roxdragon> spe
<roxdragon> rientro
<roxdragon> ho problemi di connessione
<`retard> non mi muovo
<stuk_gen> ciao a tutti
<stuk_gen> voglio chidervi un informazione riguardo a ubuntu e la gestione delle librerie
<stuk_gen> dovrei sviluppare un applicazione per ubuntu, e non so come vengono gestite le librerie, mi spiego meglio. in windows creo il mio eseguibile metto le .dll nella stessa cartella e funziona su qualsiasi pc con windows
<glpiana> stuk_gen, non c'è supporto alla programmazione qui
<stuk_gen> in ubuntu non capisco una cosa, per ogni libreria vedo un lib.so lib.so.0 lib.so.0.1.0 ma non sono tutte la stessa cosa?
<glpiana> !programmazione | stuk_gen
<ubot-it> stuk_gen: sezione dedicata alla programmazione e allo sviluppo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione
<stuk_gen> a...ma non è uan cosa riguardo ubuntu?
<glpiana> stuk_gen, beh nel caso riguarda la programmazione su linux in genere. ma ripeto qui non c'è supporto alla programmazione
<stuk_gen> ok...niente allora...bye
<`retard> roxdragon s'è fatto tardi, magari ci proviamo un'altra volta
<`retard> grazie per il supporto^^
<`retard> ciao a tutti
<antonio_> a dopo, devo staccare
<Claudinux> buon pomeriggio
<Serpico> ciao
<sandro_> ciao ho il leettore cd che non funziona piu sapete farmi fare qualche prova per vedere se e' il lettore o il sistema operativo?
<laidon> buonasera a voi
<grammo> dopo che seleziono il grub non si avvia. speech dispatcher confingured for user sessione
<laidon> per far funzionare una connessione ad un server vpn bisogna mettere mano anche a qualche file di conf? Io ho solo impostato la connessione tramite il network manager ma non ne vuole sapere di connettersi... Grazie
<shark360> ciao a tutti
<tintu> ciao a tutti
<tintu> ragazzi ho installato apache per fare alcuni test per un sito internet che dovrò pubblicare e vorrei testarlo in locale
<tintu> avete sottomano qualche guida ?
<tintu> so che non è il canale di apache :P
<OverMe> tintu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web
<tintu> grazie mille OverMe
<ichi> bonsoir
<ichi> qualcuno sa perchè ubuntu non mi rileva le schede SD?
<ichi> o meglio, se le inserisco in basso a sinistra (storage expansion) le legge, se le metto nell'altro slot normale SD card reader non vengono lette
<ichi> e mi sfugge il motivo XD
<tintu> OverMe, su win una volta ho usato frontpage, per linux quale controparte c'è?
<OverMe> tintu, per? fare siti senza conoscere il linguaggio?
<tintu> sì in pratica :D
<OverMe> tintu, prova kompozer
<tintu> grazie mille ancora
<glpiana> ola
<bigo72> salve a tutti, come faccio a cambiare lo stato sul cosiddetto "me menu"? Sono tutti non clickabili e lo stato è impostato su fuori-rete
<glpiana> bigo72, me menu sarebbe?
<glpiana> ah quello col nome utente?
<glpiana> bigo72, ma ti sei connesso a qualcosa tramite empathy?
<lusuhard> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con grub. dopo aver reinstallato windows xp, sono riuscito a ripristinare grub con la live, ma non riesco ad aggiungere la voce di boot per windows
<glpiana> lusuhard, versione di ubuntu?
<lusuhard> 10.10
<glpiana> lusuhard, dovrebbe trovarlo da solo. apri un terminale e digita: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> !paste | lusuhard incolla quanto esce
<ubot-it> lusuhard incolla quanto esce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lusuhard> glpiana non serve, ora lo ha trovato, da root non lo trovava, invece con sudo lo ha visto subito
<lusuhard> strano ma vero, ok allora grazie
<glpiana> :)
<tintu> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tintu> raga appena starto apache mi dà questo errore
<tintu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526472/
<jester-> tintu: ls /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<tintu> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<jester-> tintu: il fole c'è, quindi o hai cambiato i permessi o c'è un errore
<jester-> il file*
<tintu> ho appena installato tutto, non ho toccato niente
<lusuhard> ciao, ho completato l'aggiornamento di grub, ora vorrei togliere alcune voci di boot e magari mettere windows come prima scelta
<jester-> tintu: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<tintu> fatto jester-
<tintu> restarto?
<tintu> cioè riprovo ad avviare?
<lusuhard> chi mi aiuta a capire come modificare grub.cfg (è il file giusto vero^^)
<glpiana> lusuhard, che voci devi togliere?
<jester-> tintu: il demone dovrebbe essere gia avviato http://127.0.0.1
<jester-> tintu: cosa esce in firefox
<tintu> spunta la pagina html che sta in /var/www
<lusuhard> glpianavorrei togliere le molte voci dei vari core accumulatisi nei mesi dopo gli aggiornamenti e riordinare in modo tale che windows sia la prima scelta, quella automatica
<jester-> tintu: quindi funza
<glpiana> lusuhard, oki, apri un terminale e scrivi uname -a
<tintu> però se starto apache non mi dice che è già avviato, ma mi restituisce quell'errore
<glpiana> lusuhard, copia la riga che esce
<tintu> l'importante che parte
<lusuhard> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526478/
<lusuhard> glpiana si è l'ultima versione la .25
<jester-> tintu: e perchè lo devi startare se è gia avviato
<tintu> beh questa è una bella domanda
<jester-> tintu: rinomina il file in wwww poi mettici qualche file tuo
<glpiana> lusuhard, digita dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<jester-> rifai http://127.0.0.1 e dovresti vederli
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526484/
<glpiana> lusuhard, usi il kernel di 10.04, perchè?
<jester-> tintu: per accedere dall'esterno con altro pc se in lan usi l'ip della scheda ethernet e in iternet l'ip pubblico ma devi avere la porta 80 aperta
<lusuhard> glpiana aggiornamento di versione...
<tintu> jester-, : ho messo apache per fare qualche test su un sito internet che dovrò pubblicare
<jester-> tintu: allora è buono 127.0.0.1
<jester-> non ti so dire le faccende riguarso a pagine web
<tintu> ho scaricato joomla e ora vedo di passarci un pò di tempo
<glpiana> lusuhard, scusa tel
<jester-> riguardo
<lusuhard> glpiana uso il 25 ma non so a quale versione appartenga, cioè se appartiene alla 10.4 lo scopro ora
<lusuhard> glpiana vai tra
<lusuhard> qualcuno che mi possa aiutare oltre a glpiana?
<glpiana> lusuhard, eccomi
<lusuhard> ok :)
<glpiana> ero al telefono sorry :)
<tintu> jester-, grazie mille
<glpiana> chiedevo l'auto del pubblico
<lusuhard> glpiana ahaha
<glpiana> lusuhard, hai fatto l'avanzzamento ma non usi il kernel di maverick. anzitutto riavvia, scegli il kernel 2.6.35  e torna qui
<glpiana> io intanto taglio le patate
<lusuhard> glpiana ma ce l'ho??
<jester-> glpiana: occhio ai diti
<nonnoinbranda> ciao a tutti!
<tintu> jester-, se invece dell'index.html volessi visualizzare quello in php di joomla?
<jester-> tintu: non ti so dire da usare come server per pagina web
<tintu> ok np ^^
<nonnoinbranda> scusate sono nuovo?
<nonnoinbranda> posso postare una domanda?
<lusuhard> glpiana rieccomi con il kernel maverick
<jester-> nonnoinbranda: non ti fanno male l'ossa che le brande sono scomode?
<nonnoinbranda> ormai c'ho fatto il callo
<nonnoinbranda> :)
<glpiana> lusuhard, va tutto?
<glpiana> lusuhard, grafica, 3d, audio?
<lusuhard> un secondo
<glpiana> lusuhard, prova anche le periferiche
<nonnoinbranda> jester : te che sei l'unico che s'è accorto della mia presenza,posso chiederti na roba?te ne intendi?
<lusuhard> glpiana si andava tutto anche prima
<lusuhard> glpiana ho solo reinstallato xp
<lusuhard> .)
<glpiana> lusuhard, oki, ma stai usando un altro kernel ora
<lusuhard> glpiana, anche prima usavo questo kernel, mi sono sbagliato a leggere in avvio dopo :)
<glpiana> ah ok :)
<lusuhard> glpiana, sono pronto... sono concentrato... avanti con queste modifiche (che anche io c'ho la cena...)
<glpiana> lusuhard, allora nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.31-21-generic linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic
<glpiana> lusuhard, copiami poi le ultime 10 / 15 righe dell'output
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526492/
<glpiana> lusuhard, no, quando ha finito intendo :)
<lusuhard> glpiana ok! :)
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526494/
<lusuhard> glpiana penso che valesse la pena copiarlo tutto
<glpiana> lusuhard, digita: cat /etc/default/grub
<lusuhard> pasto?
<glpiana> lusuhard, yes
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526495/
<glpiana> lusuhard, riavvia così e vedi cosa parte di default. poi lo configuriamo come vuoi tu
<lusuhard> ok!
<lusuhard> glpiana ecchime, perfetto, ora dobbiamo far andare l'ultima riga al primo posto
<glpiana> lusuhard, no, facciamo in altro modo, gli diciamo di evidenziare la voce che ti interessa
<glpiana> lusuhard, gksu gedit /etc/deafult/grub
<glpiana> lusuhard, anzi, prima un altro comando
<glpiana> lusuhard, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<lusuhard> glpiana, già fatto... chiudo senza salvare?
<glpiana> lusuhard, nol lascia apertoe eapri un altro terminale e dai il secondo comando
<glpiana> lusuhard, su pastebin
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526498/
<glpiana> lusuhard, vai in gedit e cerca la riga GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<glpiana> lusuhard, al posto di 0 metti 4 (se non ho contato male)
<glpiana> lusuhard, controlla, conta le voci menuentry e sottrai uno
<lusuhard> glpiana, non vorrei spaventarti ma a me /etc/default/grub è apparso bianco!
<glpiana> lusuhard, chiudi gedit e non salvare
<glpiana> lusuhard, controlla il comando:  cat /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> lusuhard, l'hai dato prima e funzionava
<lusuhard> si mi restituisce lo stesso risultato
<glpiana> se ti da un contenuto, togli cat e metti gksu gedit davanti
<glpiana> gksu gedit  /etc/default/grub
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526500/
<glpiana> <glpiana> lusuhard, vai in gedit e cerca la riga GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<glpiana> <glpiana> lusuhard, al posto di 0 metti 4 (se non ho contato male)
<glpiana> <glpiana> lusuhard, controlla, conta le voci menuentry e sottrai uno
<lusuhard> ok
<glpiana> lusuhard, poi salva e digita sudo upgrade-grub
<glpiana> lusuhard, metti su pastebin
<JAZZ_SAX> salve ragazzi con quale software monto le img mdf?
<glpiana> lusuhard, scusa, sudo update-grub
<lusuhard> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/526503/
<glpiana> lusuhard, ok riavvia e vedi se parte windows. io ora stacco. se non parte fatti cambiare il numero da qualcuno :)
<glpiana> ciao
<lusuhard> gl piana ok amico, grazie di tutto alla prox
<Francky> Qualcuno ha problemi di connessioni internet dopo ultimi aggiornamenti?
<roxdragon> alcuni Francky
<roxdragon> oltre a te a quanto pare
<roxdragon> xD
<Francky> Roxdragon, Alicemail non riesco a superare il log in, il resto sembra ok
<roxdragon> Francky,  cioè?? spiegati meglio :)
<steph7> halo!!
<roxdragon> halo
<steph7> qualcuno si intende di netbsd?
<roxdragon> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<steph7> ok
<Francky> Roxdragon, navigo un po dappertutto senza prob, se vado su AliceMail per vedere la posta arrivo il log in e poi sul monitor di sistema non passano dati sulla rete
<steph7> riformulo
<roxdragon> O_O strano... mmm
<roxdragon> su altri siti ti fa loggare Francky ?
<steph7> sto provando a configurare netbsd su un vecchio atlon con 64m ram, installato, lanciato X config
<Francky> Roxdragon, provo
<steph7> ma startx mi apre tre finestre, due xterm, una login, il mouse non va, ecc...come posso risolvere?
<roxdragon> ok Francky
<Francky> roxdragon, si altri log Telepass ok
<roxdragon> Francky,  ma su altri siti ti logga?
<roxdragon> tanto per sapere se è il sito
<Francky> roxdragon, Ho provato telepass.it e mi sono loggato
<roxdragon> allora è il sito...
<roxdragon> usa SSL?
<ceon1> sera
<Francky> Roxdragon, suca l'ignoranza, intendi HTTPS ? fino al log in no, ma dopo penso di si. Comunque anche l'altro sito è HTTPS
<roxdragon> sisi
<Francky> Roxdargon, Sucu=Scusa ...scusa
<roxdragon> vabe
<roxdragon> ahah sisi
<roxdragon> tranquillo
<roxdragon> prova domani o con un altro browser
<Francky> Roxdragon, già ieri... ieri ho disinstallato e ricaricato firefox
<Cyanide> ciao
<roxdragon> Francky,  ma con altri pc va?
<efius> ciao
<Francky> roxdragon, ho provato con iPOD e ho scaricato la posta.
<efius> ho fatto un aggiornamento di ubuntu 10.10 e adesso skype non si connette più.
<roxdragon> reinstallalo efius
<roxdragon> strano Francky
<efius> roxdragon fatto
<roxdragon> nada?
<efius> roxdragon niente
<roxdragon> avvialo da console efius  e posta l output
<efius> roxdragon aspetta facendo sudo skype si connette
<Francky> Roxdragon, da firefox errolog, Errore: El.cache is undefined File sorgente: http://alicemail.rossoalice.alice.it/cp/javascript/SLaggregate/comp_c0eeff2a24ee2ddd3228ecd935394451.js Riga: 1
<Francky> Roxdragon, ti dice niente?
<efius> roxdragon però non so se mi funzionerà la webcam
<roxdragon> Francky,  sembra il server
<roxdragon> efius,  prova
<efius> roxdragon niente non funziona così, per far funzionare la webcam ero costretto a lanciare  video4linux control pannel e poi fare start prevew...
<efius> roxdragon come non detto, non so cosa sia successo però ora funziona di nuovo tutto alla perfezione
<shark360> ciao a tutti
<efius> roxdragon come non detto, non so cosa sia successo però ora funziona di nuovo tutto alla perfezione
<roxdragon> oook
<shark360> ragazzi conoscete qualche channel di mint?
<digital1> HI
<steph7> grazie lo stesso, ciao
<SM_> Salve, gradirei sapere se esiste un modo per eludere i 72 minuti di megavideo. Ho firefox e gradirei sapere se c'è qualcosa che posso installare per vedere i film senza dover accendere e spegnere il modem. grazie
<K99Brain> SM_, pagare no?
<SM_> K99Brain, no.
<K99Brain> beh, comunque non è roba da canale di supporto di ubuntu
<SM_> K99Brain, lo so, ma se qualcuno ci era riuscito mi poteva passare quest'info. Grazie lo stesso
 * K99Brain ha pagato per 2 anni
 * roxdragon non esce mai soldi per vedere un film :P 
<Jesse_70> ciao. scusate ma non so dove sbattere la testa: ho dei problemi con l'utilizzo di msword. mi indicate un forum o una chat....come quelli su ubuntu? grazie.
<roxdragon> giovanniiiiii
<gianni> weeeei
<roxdragon> !chat | Jesse_70,
<ubot-it> Jesse_70,: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
 * roxdragon va a cena :P ciao belli 
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<Jesse_70> beh avevo solo chiesto...gentilmente...visto che questa chat mi ha aiutato moltissimo....io ho chiesto....
<roxdragon> !info msword
<ubot-it> Package msword does not exist in lucid
<roxdragon> Jesse_70,  parli di win?
<Jesse_70> non proprio di office word...ho dei problemi con i campi modulo...
<Jesse_70> purtroppo con openoffice non funzionano e
<Jesse_70> quindi devo continuare con word....ho  provato con openoffice...
<Jesse_70> ma non c'è verso...
<gianni> Ciao a tutti ho una webcam microsoft lifecam vx-3000.Il microfono di questa webcam mi da problemi, non rileva i suoni, anche utilizzando amsn, ho verificato che la webcam funziona bene (anche se un po a scatti)..non so da dove iniziare..qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<skunk63> salve a tutti. ho ubuntu 10.04 e se vado nel sito "guardafilm" ogni tanto mi esce il seguente errore: "uno script del filmato sta rallentando la riproduzione di adobe flash player 10, se non viene interrrotto potrebbe causare il blocco del computer. interromper lo script? NO  SI. ho il repository medibuntu ma sembra che non serva a molto. qualche suggerimento? grazie.
<|newbie|> salve a tutti, avrei una domanda.
<|newbie|> Ho installato il tema automatico Macbuntu, ma ora andato col mouse a sinistra in basso mi mostra il deskto.
<|newbie|> dove posso disabilitare questa opzione?!
<ceon1> |newbie|, apri ubuntu tweak e vai in impostazioni compiz
<siganderson> c'è un modo per fare modprobe -r radeon (o comunque in genere sul driver video) in modo da rimuovere e ricaricare un driver video senza riavviare?
<|newbie|> ceon1, ho cercato in compizconfig
<|newbie|> in ogni dove
<|newbie|> ma non lo trovo
<|newbie|> mh..
<|newbie|> l'ho trovato ma è dentro a desktop cubico.
<|newbie|> se disattivo quello
<|newbie|> non lo fa più
<Quitovit> list
<|newbie|> ma in che opzione ?_?
<ceon1> |newbie|, in impostazioni compiz, a destra vedi  Impostazioni bordo dello spazio di lavoro
<|newbie|> ceon1, quindi non in compizconfig?
<|newbie|> mi installo ubuntu tweak va.
<ceon1> no in ubuntu tweak che è in applicazioni - strumenti di sistema - ubuntu tweak
<|newbie|> non cel'ho ceon1
<|newbie|> lo sto installando
<|newbie|> ceon1, risolto, interessante questo tool.
<|newbie|> grazie mille.
<|newbie|> ceon1, sai percaso dirmi invece come modificare delle icone precise del theme che sto usando?
<ceon1> |newbie|,  mi sembrava di aver letto che era già installato.. forse mi sbaglio
<|newbie|> no, non lo era..
<|newbie|> versione 10.10 desktop
<|newbie|> ceon1, per le icon mi sai dire qualcosa?
<Francky> Ho problemi con Firefoe, error log mi informa authsrs.alice.it : server does not support RFC 5746, see CVE-2009-3555, Java 6-22 quindi non è java. Idee?
<ubot-it> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-t
<Francky> server does not support RFC 5746, see CVE-2009-3555,
<ubot-it> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-t
<Francky> riposta auto
<Francky> gut
<rorro007> ciao a tutti come faccio far pertire questo comando in automati all'avio del pc gnome-shell --replace
<Francky> la risposta di ubot è un po' complessa
<carrlo> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con xubuntu 10.0quattro (non ho il numero quattro hehe): non legge la chiavetta internet e non va neanche se installo il pacchetto modeswitch come con ubuntu. che faccio?
<carrlo_> sono tornato
<carrlo_> ho problemi di connessione... scusate ripetizioni
<carrlo_> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi con xubuntu?? sono nella cacca!!!
<max_sme> ciao si è chiuso amarok dicendo che ci sono errori adesso non lo apre piu come mai?
<carrlo_> aiutooo!!!
<bigo72> salve a tutti, come faccio a cambiare lo stato sul cosiddetto "me menu"? Sono tutti non clickabili e lo stato è impostato su fuori-rete
<bigo72> vorrei dare un'altra possibilità a gwibber ed empathy, ma mi sembrano solo pieni di bug
<bigo72> empathy su Azzurra, per esempio, non mostra la lista contatti dei canali, se non dei soli nick connessi dopo di me
<carrlo_> c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi con xubuntu??
<carrlo_> urgo di aiutooo!!!
<bigo72> carrlo_: di solito si fa la domanda diretta, se qualcuno c'è si rivela e palesa
<carrlo_> l'ho fatta: come installo la chiavetta internet??
 * qualcuno c'è
<carrlo_> qualcuno, sai come si va in internet con la huawey da xubuntu?
<bigo72> carrlo_: su ubuntu la huawey è plug&play, che modello hai?
<bigo72> è vodafone?
<carrlo_> tim e1800 ma non va neanche con il pacchetto usb modeswitch
<bigo72> non saprei che dirti, con tutte le huawei che ho avuto (tre) non ho mai avuto problemi: riconosciute a prima botta, ma questa è1800 non la conosco
<bigo72> carrlo_: dai "sudo lsusb e vedi se la riconosce almeno
<carrlo_> con ubuntu l'ho installata con sudo apt-get install-modeswitch
<carrlo_> in realtà la riconosce come cd credo.. fa vedere l'icona del cd
<carrlo_> permettetemi una domanda, sto sistemando il pc della mia ragazza: puo un notebook del 2002 avere 211,2MB di ram e un pentium quattro da 2,quattro GZ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> carrlo_, possibile
<DAMN3dg1rl> due anni prima eravamo alle cpu da 1,2ghz
<carrlo_> miinghia!! ma allora ci posso mettere anche ubuntu 10.10... o dico una stupidagine?
<|newbie|> qualcuno mi sa dire come sostituire alcune icone precise di un theme?
<bigo72> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<DAMN3dg1rl> carrlo_, è poca la ram
<carrlo_> allora ci lascio xubuntu 10.10, che ne pensi? o addirittura precedente?
<Coccolona> carrlo_, installerei debian + lxde a questo punto
<Coccolona> la ram è poca pure con xubuntu
<carrlo_> quale sarebbe il nome comune, scusa, non la conosco
<Coccolona> carrlo_, nome comune ?
<carrlo_> cioè, cerco quel nome? non l'ho mai sentito, magari comunque xubuntu sarà piu comprensibile x la mia ragazza
<Coccolona> carrlo_, debian è una distribuzione, la madre dei *buntu, lxde è il desktop envoriement, un cugino di gnome e xfce
<carrlo_> aaaaahhhhhhh! grazie!!! senti, cambiando SO...... come lo risolvo il tasto quattro su ubuntu 10.0quatto che non cel'ho?
<Coccolona> carrlo_, prova lubuntu.. mi dimenticavo di essa, in pratica è ubuntu+lxde, ma non è leggero come la soluzione di prima
<Coccolona> tasto 4 ?
<carrlo_> gia
<carrlo_> ok, mi tengo il tasto rotto, non importa!! vi lascio buonanotte a tutti!!!!!!!
<kiroken> ciao sul fisso di un mio amico ci sono problemi di corruzione dei font. Scheda intel 945G, os maverick. Cosa potrei fargli provare? il bug non lo trovo segnalato da nessuna parte
<kiroken> alcuni caratteri (cambiano di volta in volta certe volte vede tutto bene) vengono disegnati incompleti nelle applicazioni gtk, con le qt4 il discorso è ancora peggiore la corruzione dei font c'è sempre ed è molto più marcata i testi sono pressochè illeggibili
<kiroken> sulle qt lo fa su tutti i caratteri dal primo all'ultimo
<kiroken> già provato a fargli disabilitare KMS e plymounth
<kiroken> nei log di X e del kernel non c'è nulla
<K99Brain> kiroken, hai provato l'antialiasing?
<kiroken> si
<K99Brain> kiroken, i caratteri sono standard?
<kiroken> si
<K99Brain> kiroken, oppure ne ha installati e ne usa di strani?
<kiroken> lo fa con tutti comunque
<kiroken> poi gli farò provare con lucid o altra distro
<kiroken> un pò per cercare di identificare temporalmente il problema. Non avendogli mai installato GNU\Linux non saprei se è un problema già presente dall'alba dei tempi
<kiroken> più che altro non saprei proprio cosa fargli provare
<K99Brain> neanche io
<kiroken> ha anche un altro strano problema se gli imposto la risoluzione in xorg.conf il server si blocca e non parte
<kiroken> non riesco neppure ad accedere ai terminali virtuali
<kiroken> devo riavviare tutto con i magic keys
<kiroken> X gli rileva tutte le risoluzioni ma non usa la migliore di default
<kiroken> http://pastebin.com/Z8df2evb http://pastebin.com/Z8df2evb
<kiroken> *coff*
<kiroken> l'altro è http://pastebin.com/hM6eWrML
<|newbie|> qualcuno mi sa dire come sostituire alcune icone precise di un theme?
<kiroken> basta che cambi le immagini direttamente nel tema
<kiroken> se non vuoi rovinarlo basta che lo copi
<kiroken> *nella directory del tema
<kiroken> se non sono in formato svg dovrai sostituirle più volte
<kiroken> con diverse risoluzioni
<Seraf> salve a tutti
<Seraf> ciao e-dio-t
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-06
<|newbie|> qualcuno mi sa dire come sostituire alcune icone precise di un theme?
<eevan> icone precise
<eevan> beh la cartella con le icone la trovi in /home/tuonome/.icons
<eevan> li smanetti e sostituisci quello che vuoi ma l'importante è che il nome dell'icona sostituita sia lo stessa di quella da sostituire
<eevan> se no nn va.
<eevan> |newbie|: hai capito?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<glpiana> ola
<italianman> sapete usare sysv-rc-conf?
<glpiana> italianman, che ci devi fare?
<italianman> voglio togliere servizi inutili
<italianman> ci sono varie colonne, se un servizio non mi serve, le tolgo tutte?
<glpiana> italianman, stai andando a caso o ti sei informato su i vari init?
<glpiana> italianman, comunque, leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/VelocizzareBoot?highlight=%28servizi%29
<italianman> mi sono informato
<mlazzari2> hello to all
<rorro007> ciao a tutti ho istallato Gnome 3 Shell su ubuntu 10.10 come posso farlo permanente?? se si può
<rorro007> perchè mi piace tanto e ogni volta devo avviarlo dal terminale
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<P1tt0> credevo di aver risolto ieri...e invece rieccolo qui: ogni volta che riavvio il computer o termino una sessione al mio rientro il tema ambiance cambia in clearlooks, anche reimpostando ambiance le icone e il menò del tasto destro del mouse restano in clearlooks e per ripristinare tutto devo dare sudo dpkg --configure -a e riaprire la sessione...la soluzione resta comunque circoscritta e il problema si ripresenta alla successiva chiusura...
<P1tt0>  cosa può essere?
<pinuzzu> ola
<pinuzzu> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi a cosa serve la voce "preferenze di ibus"???
<pinuzzu> ragazzi come faccio ad attivare unaporta di connessione di amule???
<pinuzzu> cioè mi riferisco ad un server...
<Steeler> pinuzzu, hai un router ?
<pinuzzu> si
<Steeler> pinuzzu, hai problemi di idbasso?
<pinuzzu> se per router ti riferisci al modem wi-fi alice... Steeler
<pinuzzu> no purtroppo non riesco a connettermi co il server di edonkey2
<pinuzzu> Steeler c'è qualche problema su questo server cje tu sappia???
<Steeler> pinuzzu, non mi hai detto se hai l'id basso od alto.
<pinuzzu> Steeler non mi riesco a connettere al quel server che è il migliore
<pinuzzu> l'id è alto comunque
<Steeler> pinuzzu, allora non vedo il problema dove sta.
<pinuzzu> ah
<eddigei> giorno
<xfire78xx> giorno a tutti
<undead> buon giorno
<xfire78xx> vorrei porre una domanda velocemente.. sto spostando il mio /boot da cartella a partizione dedicata... ho già creato la partizione da 128 MiB ... avendo 2 distribuzioni (ubuntu e debian) cosa devo fare per fare un "merge" di /boot e rendere definitivamente operativa quella da partizione? può bastare un semplice copia-incolla e aggiunta in fstab della partizione e aggiunta del flag boot alla stessa?
<jester-> xfire78xx: centra nulla fstab devi dire a grub2 dove andare a leggere
<rorro007> ciao a tutti come disattivo la funzione documenti recenti in ubuntu 10.10
<xfire78xx> ok.. come lo faccio?
<jester-> xfire78xx: sudo uodate-grub dovrebbe fare da solo
<jester-> update-grub*
<xfire78xx> ma questo dopo che ho fatto la copia nella partizione?
<jester-> xfire78xx: si
<jester-> xfire78xx: se poi fai montare la partizione al boot devi modificare di conseguenza anche fstab
<xfire78xx> ok allora ora copio tutto il contenuto di /boot nella partizione.. aggiungo il flag boot, la aggiungo a fstab e do update-manager.. riavvio e vediamo..
<jester-> xfire78xx: flag di boot?
<xfire78xx> da gparted
<jester-> se ne sbatte linux del flag
<xfire78xx> capito..
<jester-> xfire78xx: quindi devi vuotare /boot e poi far montare li la partizione
<xfire78xx> si..
<jester-> xfire78xx: fari pure un buckup della cartella
<jester-> fai una tar
<xfire78xx> hai ragione.. meglio non rischiare... anche se comunque il boot di debian funge, la prudenza non è mai troppa :P
<jester-> eh
<xfire78xx> cp: directory "/boot/grub" omessa
<xfire78xx> mmm...
<jester-> sudo cp /boot /boot.bak
<xfire78xx> non mi copia /boot/grub
<jester-> sudo
<xfire78xx> sisi con sudo sto facendo le copie
<jester-> sudo cp /boot /boot.bak
<xfire78xx> gli altri file me li ha copiati
<xfire78xx> ho già fatto il tar
<xfire78xx> mmm... perchè non mi copia il grub..
<xfire78xx> neanche con su
<xfire78xx> :O
<xfire78xx> 4 mega.. spazio libero 104 mega..
<jester-> ls -la /boot/grub
<xfire78xx> a quanto pare è la cartella locale ad avere problemi..
<xfire78xx> sto creando le cartelle e creando manualmente
<xfire78xx> facendo la copia manualmente è andata...
<xfire78xx> aggiunto in fstab:
<xfire78xx> UUID=XXX /boot ext2 defaults 0 0
<xfire78xx> vuotata la /boot
<xfire78xx> l'update grub non ha funzionato..
<xfire78xx> ha ricreato la sua cartella con 2 file.. ho di nuovo ripulito tutto in /boot ..
<xfire78xx> aggiunto flag boot alla nuova partizione che contiene il boot...
<xfire78xx> riavvio.. e speriamo che vada tutto bene :P
<xfire78xx> si certo.. come no...
<xfire78xx> error: file not found
<xfire78xx> Entering rescue mode...
<xfire78xx> grub rescue> _
<Steeler> xfire78xx,  non ho capito bene il tuo problema, ma non puoi usare StartUpMangager ?
<xfire78xx> non lo conosco.. cos'è?
<Steeler> xfire78xx, ti da la schermata dopo l'accensione del PC in cui puoi scegliere quale OS avviare.
<xfire78xx> insomma grub..
<xfire78xx> :P
<xfire78xx> comunque ora sono nella grub rescue
<xfire78xx> che posso fare?
<Steeler> xfire78xx, prova a istallare startUpmanger da synaptic.
<xfire78xx> ora come ora non posso fare proprio niente in quanto sto nella grub rescue
<jester-> xfire78xx: hai grub2 o legacy
<xfire78xx> quello di debian testing
<xfire78xx> se non sbaglio grub2
<jester-> xfire78xx: se è il 2 con sudo update-grub lo trova da solo
<xfire78xx> l'ho fatto prima del riavvio
<xfire78xx> ma non trovava un file
<jester-> non ci sarà
<xfire78xx> forse perchè avevo (ovviamente) svuotato /boot in quanto spostata nella nuova partizione.. forse dovevo montarla prima in /boot avviando così grub update e poi riavviare..
<jester-> nu, dovrebbe trovare i files da solo
<jester-> anche a oartizioni smontate
<jester-> partizioni*
<jester-> xfire78xx: ma perchè boot separata?
<xfire78xx> per prima cosa perchè ho 2 distribuzioni e vorrei avere un solo grub...
<xfire78xx> cioè un solo boot
<xfire78xx> poi volevo fare dei test
<jester-> xfire78xx: anche con 10 distro il grub è uno solo
<xfire78xx> veramente cambia sempre.. una volta esce quello di ubuntu, una volta quello di debian
<jester-> se usi quello debian è normale che devi poi aggiornarlo da debian
<jester-> a meno che hai installato su partizone
<xfire78xx> ecco appunto.. per superare questo punto di dovermi spostare di qua e di là, volevo unirli
<jester-> e non su mbr
<jester-> xfire78xx: penso che devi fare installazione su partizione
<jester-> ma non so aiutarti che serve poi un cazzillo su mbr che starti i grub
<jester-> xfire78xx: altrimento se non vuoi riavviare devi fare da chroot
<xfire78xx> già..
<xfire78xx> vorrei capire dove ho sbagliato :P
<Steeler> TERMINALE: quale comando si usa per vedere informazioni su una cartella, tipo la dimensione ecc.
<polis> ciao
<polis> > come posso installare i driver ati in modalita recovery
<xfire78xx> vorrei fare anche un'altra domanda.. programmi per l'esame di architettura degli elaboratori?
<snake> buondì!!!
<undead> ola a tutti
<undead> nessuno ha starcraft 2 su wine?
<undead> ... nessuno eh...
<Salvo> giorno a tutti
<Guest85021> ho un problema con ubuntu 10.04 la tastiera usb non funziona
<glpiana> Guest85021, neanche se dopo aver avviato la disconnetti e la riattachi?
<Salvo> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao Salvo
<Guest85021> neanche con quello
<Salvo> glpiana ho un pastebin per te
<glpiana> Guest85021, di punto in bianco?
<glpiana> Salvo, wow, un regalo?
<carrlo> ciao, non mi funziona xubuntu. all'avvio si vede lo sfondo ma non le icone. che faccio?
<Salvo> hahaha no
<Salvo> continuo con la messa a punto del pc
<Salvo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/525684/
<glpiana> carrlo, installazione nuova? altrimenti in seguuito a cosa?
<carrlo> nuova
<glpiana> carrlo, hai installato e riavviato? e basta? è il primo avvio?
<glpiana> Salvo, tutto lshw devo leggermi? ahahahahahah non lo farò mai :D
<glpiana> Salvo, non ho mai letto il mio ;)
<Salvo> hahaha
<Salvo> non lo quello era il comando che mi avevi dato
<Salvo> e conservato
<Salvo> io non ci capisci nulla
<glpiana> Salvo, per il lettori cd/dvd?
<carrlo> no, al primo riavvio funzionava tutto(dopo 10 minuti è comparso tutto), ai successivi solo lo sfondo e le finestre che si aprono con i comandi tipo cerca, chiudi sess.
<Salvo> si ne ho 2 ne vede solo 1
<glpiana> carrlo, riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<carrlo> quale comando si usa?
<carrlo> premetto che sono in un altro pc
<glpiana> carrlo, dovrebbe essere xfce4-terminal
<carrlo> dove va scritto per favore<'
<glpiana> carrlo, eheheheheh, se si apre qualcosa con alt+f2  lo scrivi lì
<carrlo> perfetto!
<glpiana> carrlo, una volta aperto digita: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> Salvo, ne vedo solo uno anche io
<Salvo> glpiana, ne hai 2 anche tu?
<glpiana> Salvo, sì
<glpiana> Salvo, spe che guardo il mio lshw
<carrlo> devo considerare anche i spazi che hai lasciato tra le parole? perche non succede nulla
<Salvo> glpiana, posso farti una domanda?
<glpiana> carrlo, non mostra niente ma lavora lo stesso. il sistema è aggiornato?
<glpiana> Salvo, chiedi, ci mancherebbe
<undead> Ciao a tutti so che magari in questa chat
<carrlo> non posso finche non vedo dove metto le mani, non c'è niente neanche la barra delle applicazioni
<undead> si parla di problemi
<undead> gravi per ubuntu
<Salvo> glpiana, ho cercato di fare una video chiamata con amici che usano msn, ma non riesco a connettermi con loro
<glpiana> carrlo, aggiorniamo da terminale
<undead> ma avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<carrlo> dimmi
<glpiana> Salvo, non uso amsn non so aiutarti al riguardo
<Salvo> ok
<glpiana> carrlo, è collegato a internet ora?
<undead> per far girare starcraft 2 su ubuntu 10.10
<undead> ho letto tutte le guide su internet
<carrlo> adesso devo disconnettere questo per connettere l'altro
<glpiana> undead, cerca su winwhq.org c'è un database
<undead> su winehd retail
<undead> sisi
<undead> l'ho letto
<glpiana> carrlo, allora connetti l'altro. segnati sti comandi: sudo apt-get update         e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<carrlo> fatto!
<carrlo> vado?
<undead> il fatto è che è supportato meglio su ubuntu 10.04
<glpiana> undead, altro non so dirti. qui no c'è supporto ai programmi di windows sotto wine
<glpiana> carrlo, vai
<undead> e pensavo di installarlo
<undead> siccome
<glpiana> !enter | undead
<ubot-it> undead: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<undead> sono alle prime armi e ho iniziato con il 10.10
<undead> o(ok)
<undead> grazie lo stesso glpiana!
<Salvo> glpiana, che faccio allora con i dvd masterittori? lascio tutto cosi?
<glpiana> Salvo, io nel mio ne vedo due. nel tuo solo uno. sicuro sia collegato e funzionant? è visto all'avvio? lo vedi nel bios?
<Salvo> aspe per fare questo devo riavviare
<Salvo> aspettami
<glpiana> Salvo, beh,sì.
<glpiana> Salvo, no sparisco, vado a farmi il bagno :)
<Salvo> glpiana
<Salvo> eccomi
<rorro007> ciao come mai con la versione precendete alla ubuntu 10.10 il bluetooth adesso mi dice nessun dispositivo??
<Salvo> allora primary ide master ce ilT SST corp CD/dvd e nel primary ide slave ce Generic dvd
<rorro007> prima funzionava adesso no
<Salvo> glpiana,  dal bios i 2 dvd li vedo
<glpiana> Salvo, no so dirti. scusami ma ora mi assento
<Salvo> ok vai tranquillo
<Salvo> non e importante
<Salvo> a dp glpiana
<glpiana> ciao
<undead> ciao
<rorro007> nessuno sa come mai bluetooth nella 10.4 funzionava adesso 10.10 niente?
<massimo18> rorro007: meglio se dici che a te non funziona
<linux> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<linux> buon di a tutti
<xfire78xx> rieccomi
<linux> mentre finisco gli aggiornamenti mi da il seguente errore
<xfire78xx> sono sulla live di ubuntu
<linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526961/
<xfire78xx> 10.04
<linux> chi mi può dare una mano?
<xfire78xx> che posso fare per recuperare il grub?
<massimo18> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<xfire78xx> tnx
<linux> ragazzi scusatemi qualcuno mi può dare una mano???
<roxdragon> !qualcuno | linux
<ubot-it> linux: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<linux> la mia domanda l'ho posta già in precedenza
<glpiana> linux, digita nel terminale: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | linux
<ubot-it> linux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526961/     ecco l'errore
<glpiana> linux, sì, vabbè. l'hai già postato l'errore
<glpiana> linux, ti h  chiesto un'altra cosa
<linux> ok
<linux> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/526968/
<linux> aspetta scusami
<linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526970/ ecco
<glpiana> linux, digita: sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> poi su pastebin l'errore
<linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526974/
<glpiana> linux, cat /etc/default/grub
<undead> che pazienza che ci vuole per seguire le problematiche di tutti ! ------> BRAVI
<linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/526976/
<glpiana> linux, il porblema è in quel file. è stato editato e ci sono le virgolette  sbagliate
<carrlo> ho scaricato gli aggiornamenti di xubuntu ma si è fermato a un tratto e cosi ho spento adesso dopo il riavvio dice: udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured
<glpiana> linux, guarda la riga 10 del tuo paste. vedi che le virgolette son diverse da quelle della riga 21 per esempio?
<glpiana> carrlo, e perchè lo hai spento se si era fermato?
<carrlo> era bloccato
<glpiana> carrlo, avvia da recovery mode se riesci e entra in console di root
<carrlo> a dire il vero mi si blocca qui il root
<linux> glpiana, e cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> linux, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub             e metti le virgolette normali a "quiet splash"
<carrlo> aspetta sono entrato in realtek boot agent... serve?
<glpiana> carrlo, e che sarebbe sta roba?
<linux> solo questo?
<glpiana> carrlo, lo visualizzi il menu di grub quando accendi il pc?
<carrlo> no si ferma prima
<glpiana> linux, no, comincia a modificare quello e poi dai sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> carrlo, bel casino
<glpiana> carrlo, avevi su molta roba?
<carrlo> tranquillo posso reinstallarlo
<glpiana> carrlo, mi sa che conviene :)
<carrlo> hahaha
<linux> fatto ora?
<carrlo> sei stato molto disponibile fin'ora ! geazie mille! posso ricontattarti quando sono pronto col sistema?
<glpiana> linux, anche il -f install?
<glpiana> carrlo, beh, mi sa che fino a lunedì non ci sarà, ma c'è molta gente che può aiutarti qui :)
<linux> si glpiana
<glpiana> linux, ha dato errore?
<carrlo> allora grazie ancora e buon fine settimana!!!
<glpiana> altrettanto carrlo
<linux> no nessun errore gl piana
<glpiana> linux, dovrebbe essere a posto
<glpiana> linux, quando tocchi i file di sistema stai sempre mooolto attento :)
<linux> glpiana buon appetito  e grazie per fortuna che ci siete voi ciao ciao
<glpiana> ciao linux :)
<xfire78xx> grub ripristinato.. tutto funzionante.. poi proverò a spostare il boot.. grazie :)
<xfire78xx> chiudo.. ciao
<DAMN3dg1rl> ciao esseri umani >
<sito81> salve
<Cyanide> ciao
<sito81> esiste il modo di far funzionare Liferea senza dover togliere wins dal file nsswitch.conf? perchè è risaputo che crea problemi sta cosa, ma a me l'opzione wins nel file nsswitch.conf serve
<perrottino> ancora non si vedono bene i video mi aiutate?
<Salvo> ragà per quanto riguarda le video chiamate tra un utente msn e un utente che usa ubuntu ce qualcosa da fare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Salvo, pregare
<DAMN3dg1rl> chiamate audio non se fanno più
<fernet> raga mi date l'indirizzo chat?
<Salvo> <DAMN3dg1rl> perche pregare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Salvo, m$ ha messo down i server
<linux> ragazzi non mi funziona l'audio
<linux> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=393235.0        questa soluzione funziona ma appena faccio un aggiornamento non mi funziona più e devo fa tutto il procedimento da capo
<perrottino> ragazzi per i video che si vedono na' schifezza posso fare qualcosa?
<Mariottide> ciao a tutti avevo ubuntu e Xp in dual boot, ora ho installato sevene al post di xp ed all'avvio non mi dà più la scelta dell'OS, si può risolvere in qualche modo?
<ugone> Mariottide, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino?highlight=%28ripristinare%29|%28grub%29
<Mariottide> ugone: ok, ma io ho già messo ubuntu
<Mariottide> funzionava il dual boot con xp
<Mariottide> poi sono passato da xp a seven
<Mariottide> ed ora non mi dà più possibilità di scegliere OS prima del boot
<sito81> appunto, devi ripristinare grub
<ugone> infatti
<ugone> è per quello che ti ho passato il link
<sito81> perchè windows 7 l'ha messo ko
<Salvo> DAMN3dg1rl, ma tra msn e msn tra di loro parlano? a me risulta di si
<DAMN3dg1rl> Salvo, usano un protocollo diverso
<Mariottide> grub?
<sito81> Mariottide guarda che quel coso che ti permetteva di scegliere cosa avviare si chiama grub
<Mariottide> ah scusa ugone mi sembrava la guida all'instalalzione di ubuntu da zero
<Salvo> <DAMN3dg1rl>  e non si puo fare nulla
<Mariottide> sito81: ok non lo sapevo
<DAMN3dg1rl> Salvo, salvo usare client online tipo imo.im no
<Mariottide> basta ripristinare grub o devo reinstallare tutto ubuntu?
<Mariottide> ugone: scusami ho fatto confusione coi linl
<Mariottide> *link
<Cyanide> tra le configurazioni del network manager ce un modo per far si che si colleghi in modo predefinito e univoco alla rete umts
<Mariottide> ugone: mo lo leggo per benino
<linux> ragazzi l'audio non mi funzione
<linux> funziona*
<linux> chi mi può aiutare?
<Salvo> <DAMN3dg1rl>  alla fine per video chiamate ci vuole skype
<Mariottide> provo a seguire la guida ugone ciao!!!
<Cyanide> Salvo, guarda che amsn supporta bene la videochiamata
<Salvo> e funziona tra un utente msn e amsn?
<Cyanide> Salvo, certo
<Salvo> Cyanide> cioe io uso amsn e un mio amico msn
<Salvo> tu lo usi?
<Cyanide> Salvo, non lo uso perché cerco di evitare quelle sponde ma ho avuto modo di usarlo certo e funziona va egregiamente
<Cyanide> Salvo, ce anche emesene ma non ricordo se ho fatto videochiamate
<Salvo> Cyanide> sto usando la chat che ho trovato su evolution e non ho potuto fare la video chiamata
<roxdragon> sera
<Salvo> Cyanide> Empathy si chiama
<Cyanide> Salvo, credo tu stia parlando di empathy, per ora non supporta questo
<Salvo> Cyanide> infatti
<Cyanide> Salvo, l'alternative sono amsn e emesene garantisco le videochiamate con amsn non ricordo con emesene se tutto fila liscio
<Salvo> Cyanide> installo amsn e provo allora garzie
<Cyanide> Salvo, de nada
<Cyanide> Salvo, ricorda di andare nelle preferenze prima e seguire il wizard per la configurazione della cam e del microfono e se usi router o firewall controlla che la porta segnalata tra le impostazioni sia aperta
<Salvo> Cyanide>  sto scaricando vediamo
<Cyanide> Salvo, la porta di cui ti parlavo va aperta proprio perché è la porta usata allo scopo
<Salvo> Cyanide ok sta ancora scaricando, ma dove trovo poi quella porta
<Cyanide> Salvo, tra le preferenze e mi pare sia proprio nella scheda dove imposti anche la cam e il mic
<Salvo> Cyanide  hai premura di andare
<Cyanide> Salvo, ce un pulsante per testare se la porta sia aperta o meno
<Cyanide> no no
<Salvo> Cyanide  aspe che lo facciamo insieme se ti va
<Cyanide> a chi e stoi
<Salvo> Cyanide ma ce una guida wiki in merito?
<Salvo> Cyanide ok installato
<Cyanide> Salvo, per quanto riguarda amsn o l'apertura delle porte in router e firewall?
<Salvo> Cyanide in merito amsn
<Cyanide> è uguale a msn non è un problema usarlo
<Salvo> ok sono su amsn
<Cyanide> Salvo, io ora non l'ho installato tra i menù cerca preferenze
<alessandro_> salve ragazzi/e
<Cyanide> Salvo, trovato?
<alessandro_> alcune lettere della tastiera non funzionano. cone faccio a installare un fili .run?
<Cyanide> alessandro_, sh programma.run
<Salvo> Cyanide si ma dove trovo i firewall
<Salvo> cioe di controllare la porta se è aperta
<Cyanide> Salvo, hai fatto il test della porta?
<Salvo> no
<Salvo> ho settato la web e audio
<Cyanide> devi andare in preferenze poi spulcia tra le schede io non ricordo di preciso quale sia
<alessandro_> ora provo grazie
<Cyanide> alessandro_, controlla che sia eseguibile nei permessi
<Cyanide> Salvo, mi pare sia proprio nella scheda dove hai impostato la cam se non ricordo male
<linux> buon giorno a tutti
<linux> c'e un modo per creare un programma che racchiude una sequenza di istruzioni
<linux> da lanciare da terminale
<linux> ?
<Cyanide> Salvo, l vedi ce il numero della porta 6891 mi pare e il pulsante test
<Salvo> Cyanide  si trovato mi dice che sono dietro ad un firewall oa un ruter
<Cyanide> linux, uno script bash
<Salvo> Cyanide, cosa devo fare?
<Cyanide> credo sia più il router...tu hai il router vero?
<Salvo> Cyanide, si
<roxdragon> !alsa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alsa'
<Cyanide> Salvo, sai come aprire la porta ne router?
<Salvo> Cyanide, no devo andare sul mio ruter?
<Cyanide> devi entrare nel router e a seconda del modello ci saranno dei menù e da li devi aprire la porta di amsn
<Salvo> Cyanide, non trovo quello che tu mi dici
<Cyanide> Salvo, ti sto scrivendo in pvt per parlare di questo che non rientra nel supporto a ubuntu
<Synaptic> è possibile mettere musica su un ipodtouch con rytmbox ma non sincronizzando bensi tipo drag & drop?
<Synaptic> siccome ho tante song sul mio ipod e circa 5-6 qui sul rytmbox... se lo sincronizzo poi mi mette solo quelle sull'ipod.. quindi posso aggiungerle spostandocele dentro?
<Salvo> Cyanide, c6?
<pacoelara> problema audio ubuntu 10.10
<pacoelara> chi mi aiuta?
<Salvo> esponi il tuo problema
<Synaptic> nessuno sa rispondermi a me?
<pacoelara> riconosce hardware
<pacoelara> ma nessun suono ne su video riprodotti ne su web
<Salvo> neanche durante lo start?
<pacoelara> ho un sony vaio i5 64 bit
<pacoelara> neanche durante le start
<Salvo> hai controllato il volume
<Salvo> che non sia disabilitato
<pacoelara> cioè se è disattivato?
<pacoelara> si
<Salvo> si
<pacoelara> ho controllato
<Salvo> vai su sistema/amministrazione/ test del sistema
<pacoelara> working
<Salvo> Cyanide, c6?
<pacoelara> niente suoni
<Salvo> il test cosa ti dice
<pacoelara> non funziona
<Salvo> hai installato Rhythmbox 0.13.1
<pacoelara> sto provando con i driver alsa
<pacoelara> niente
<ceon1> giorno
<alessandro_> ragazzi non riesco afar funzionare l'acceleratore grafico ati
<Synaptic> da dove posso scaricare dei font gratis
<Cyanide> Synaptic, se googli un po ne trovi a bizzaffe
<Synaptic> si ma a pagamento li trovo
<Cyanide> asp
<Cyanide> Synaptic, ti ho risposto in pvt qui non posso
<Synaptic> ok
<Cyanide> Synaptic, li scarichi li metti nella cartella font della tua home e poi da terminale sudo fc-cache -fv
<Synaptic> sisi
<Synaptic> ma non c'è il font che voglio io
<Cyanide> quale vuoi dimmi
<Cyanide> hai un nome preciso?
<Cyanide> Synaptic, che font vuoi?
<Cyanide> [Enrico], ciao
<[Enrico]> ciao Cyanide
<Synaptic> cyanide papyrus
<Synaptic> ma l'ho preso dal mio mac
<Synaptic> con la pennina
<Synaptic> ora vedo se va
<FloodBotIt1> Synaptic: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<17SAADFUM> ciao ragazzi, ho ripristinato grub in seguito all'installazione di windows su un'altra partizione, ma praticamente durante l'avvio non viene visualizzato il menù di grub e parte direttamente linux
<Synaptic> 17SAADFUM, durante l'installazione di ubuntu hai installato il grub sul mbr di ubuntu?
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<17SAADFUM> Synaptic, credo di si
<Cyanide> vi lascio ciao all prox
<17SAADFUM> Synaptic, comunque io non visualizzo nessun tipo di output a video durante l'avvio, forse ho disabilitato quest'opzione, come posso ripristinarla?
<Synaptic> 17SAADFUM, non è quello
<Synaptic> nel senso
<Synaptic> quando installi ubuntu, devi premere su un pulsante AVANZATE e da li ti chiede dove vuoi il grub, e tu devi metterlo sulla partizione di ubuntu
<Synaptic> poi costa intendi per output video all'avvio
<17SAADFUM> Synaptic, forse devo aggiornare grub per fargli vedere l'altra partizione
<Synaptic> hai grub o grub2?
<Synaptic> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<17SAADFUM> Synaptic, 2, ho risolto facendo grub-update
<17SAADFUM> dopo aver installato os-prober
<Synaptic> ecco di solito si risolve cosi
<Synaptic> prova a riavviare e dimmi se va
<17SAADFUM> va
<17SAADFUM> ti ringrazio
<Synaptic> ok
<Synaptic> poi per il video?
<Synaptic> cosa intendevi?
<17SAADFUM> lo splash screen all'avvio
<17SAADFUM> durante il caricamento
<17SAADFUM> prima del login
<Synaptic> non lo visualizza piu? o vuoi cambiarlo?
<17SAADFUM> non lo visualizza
<17SAADFUM> credevo fosse quello il problema
<17SAADFUM> quindi va bene così
<Synaptic> sulla 10.10 non c'è piu splashscreen si chiama in un'altro modo che ora non ricordo
<Synaptic> puoi anche modificarlo a piacimento
<17SAADFUM> tanto una schermata nera invece di pallini sbrillucicosi va benissimo :=)
<17SAADFUM> io ho la 10.04
<Synaptic> si la meglio è la schermata di caricamento quella che vedi tutto il procedimento
<Synaptic> solo che non so come rimetterla...
<Synaptic> -.-
<Synaptic> qualcuno sà come fare?
<17SAADFUM> Synaptic, io l'ho abilitata sul mio pc
<17SAADFUM> aspetta
<17SAADFUM> che forse ritrovo la guida
<Synaptic> nel senso che vedi tutte le righe di comando che scorrono e basta dopodichè si avvia X?
<17SAADFUM> Si
<17SAADFUM> Synaptic, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=401113.0
<Synaptic> io non ho installato ne grub ne grub2 ho grub-pc
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<drox> salve da quando ho aggiornato alla versione 10.10 ubuntu jack non funziona. Mi dice jackd nessun processo trovato
<drox> ho aperto synaptic se attivo pulseaudio-module-jack interagisce tutto senza problemi?
<Synaptic> tutti che mi aprono... prendono roba
<Synaptic> wewe
<17SAADFUM> Synaptic, non so aiutarti
<drox> Synaptic, tu sai aiutarmi
<Synaptic> O.o
<Synaptic> che vuol dire INTERAGISCE tutto senza problemi
<Synaptic> a cosa ti riferisci?
<drox> nel senso come ho detto sopra
<Synaptic> jackd?
<drox> aprendo qjack
<Synaptic> mi spiace non ho mai utilizzato quei prog
<drox> mi da quel messaggio, on capisco il perchè
<drox> aprendo il gesdtore di pacchetti mi da quessti nuovi paccehtti ma non so cosa fanno
<Synaptic> provali
<Synaptic> mal che vada li levi
<drox> :D
<linux_> buon giorno a tutti c'e un modo per creare un programma che racchiude una sequenza di istruzioni da lanciare da terminale?
<linux_> aiuto
<drox> chi mi spiega perchè non mi monta più i cd con dati
<roboso> ciao ragazzi c'e un modo epr eliminare pulseaudio?
<roboso> dalla 10.10
<drox> roboso, perchè vuoi eliminarlo?
<milo> roboso: che problemi hai...
<roboso> danno problemi
<drox> ha cosa?
<roboso> wine
<roboso> e con mumble
<drox> mumble non so cosa fa
<roboso> e a vedere alcuni video in mkv
<roboso> me lo hia chiesto...
<roboso> cmq io voglio tirarli via non risolvere i problemi di pulse...
<roboso> con alsa andavo da dio
<roboso> vorrei tornare a usare alsa...
<drox> se non mi sbaglio pulseaudio usa i driver alsa
<drox> cmq dai un occhio in gestione pacchetti e ricerca per pulseaudio
<drox> ma se invece di usare mumble usi VLC che solitamente da molti meno problemi?
<roboso> mumble è una voip chat
<roboso> per parlare i video li guardo con mplayer
<roboso> che non da problemi
<drox> ha ok capito
<milo> roboso: se vuoi eliminare pulseaudio basta dare sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<roboso> hehe
<roboso> pecchato che nella 10.10 hanno pacchettizzato male
<roboso> e una dipendenza di pulse è ubuntu desktop
<roboso> se tolgo uno tolgo alnche l'altro...
<ErViaZ> questo non solo per pulse XD
<roboso> almeno che non 'abbiano fatto apposta
<ErViaZ> linux_: comunque puoi fare uno script
<roboso> pulse non è essenziale per funzionare al desktop e manco il contrario non vedo pechè li hanno legti come dipendenze...
<linux_> e come?
<linux_> scusatemi ma mi era saltata la connessione
<ErViaZ> linux_: #!/bin/bash e tutti i comandi che devi lanciare uno per riga
<ErViaZ> ma devi farlo all'avvio?
<linux_> no per farti capire ho un sony vaio serie e ed ogni volta che aggiorno devo ricompilare i driver audio perchè non sento nulla allora volevo creare questo programmino in modo che avvio e fa tutti i comandi lui
<ErViaZ> linux_: oghey, comunque uno script è
<linux_> e come lo creo?
<ErViaZ> linux_: apri un file di testo lo chiami <comevuoi>.sh e all'interno metti alla prima riga #!/bin/bash e poi tutti i comandi
<ErViaZ> UNO PER RIGA
<linux_> in che estensione lo devo salvare?
<ErViaZ> linux_: .sh
<linux_> scusa domanda stupida
<linux_> scusami come faccio per creare questo file .sh?
<ErViaZ> linux_: devi creare un fil di testo :(
<ErViaZ> tasto destro > nuovo documento
<ErViaZ> mi pare che sia
<ErViaZ> se no apri gedit :)
<ErViaZ> (se hai gnome)
<max_sme_> ciao la webcam di skype mette sottosopra la mia immagine come devo fare?grazie
<linux_> ok grazie 1000
<linux_> scusa ErViaZ ma come faccio quando lo dv lanciare?
<ErVito> linux_: o ./<nomescript>.sh o anche bash <nomescript>.sh
<ErVito> dal momento che lo scrivi per bash puoi lanciarlo con bash
<ErVito> se avessi scritto qualcos'altro lo lanciavi con qualcos'altro
<ErVito> la prima riga indica sempre con cosa lanciare lo script
<linux_> praticamente apro il terminale
<linux_> e do  ./audio.sh
<linux_> ????
<ErVito> jaja
<ErVito> cd /cartella/dove/si/trova/lo/script
<ErVito> ./audio.sh
<linux_> e non mi va ho fatto cd Scrivania
<linux_> e poi  ./audio.sh
<linux_> e non mi va
<ErVito> non avrai dato i permessi
<ErVito> sudo chmod 777 audio.sh
<ErVito> o sudo chmod +x audio.sh
<ErVito> che errore ti dà?
<shark360> ciao a tutti
<linux_> ho fatto come hai detto tu sudo chmod +x audio.sh
<linux_> ma non mi fa nnt
<shark360> ragazzi conoscete linux mint???
<ErVito> linux_: che succede? Dà errori?
<ErVito> shark360: non è questo il luogo
<ErVito> !chat | shark360
<ubot-it> shark360: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ErVito> non è una versione ufficiale
<shark360> ok scusate
<linux_> no
<linux_> no ma non fa niente
<shark360> fino a poco fa sono entrato nel channel di mint ma nn c'è nessuno
<ErVito> linux_: pasta lo script
<ErVito> magari lo esegue senza che tu te ne accorga
<linux_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ErVito> se non c'è niente che te lo fa capire xd
<Gab_> ciao a tutti vorrei sapere se qualcuno mi può aiutare a togliere completamente windows da questo pc
<linux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527135/
<linux_> ecco
<ErVito> linux_: fino a lì ci siamo, poi hai provato a lanciare lo script?
<ErVito> il chmod è normale che non restituisca niente
<linux_> e allora che devo fare apro il file?
<ErVito> linux_: ./audio.sh se vuoi usarlo
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<stejazz> ragazzi chi mi può aiutare?
<ErVito> !qualcuno | stejazz
<ubot-it> stejazz: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<linux_> va
<linux_> grazie ErVito
<stejazz> ok grazie
<ErVito> linux_: ok, allora tutto ok. Pensavo che dava errori lo script, in tal caso gli davo un'occhiata
<stejazz> vorrei scaricare più file da megaupload o robe simili
<ErVito> linux_: ;)
<stejazz> esiste un programma che seleziona tutti i link
<stejazz> e li scarica da solo?
<ErVito> stejazz: chiedi di là in chat
<linux_> no va tutto bene e che pensavo che col comando sudo chmod 777 audio.sh partiva
<ErVito> !permessifile
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'permessifile'
<ErVito> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<ErVito> linux_: ^
<ErVito> quello cambia i permessi, ti dà i permessi di farci tutto con quello script
<ErVito> il +x ti dà il permesso di eseguirlo
<Gab_> ErVito: per chi è il link?
<linux_> quindi e meglio che uso il +x?
<ErVito> Gab_: per linux_
<ErVito> linux_: cambia niente, tanto non è uno script che gestisce un impianto missilistico americano, quindi anche darTI tutti i permessi non succede niente :)
<ErVito> non è neanche una componente del sistema ^^
<linux_> va bhe grazie 1000
<linux_> buona serata
<ErVito> anche a te
<Gab_> come posso distruggere wind dal pc???
<Guest65698> ciao, non vedo + l'interfacia grafica di deluge, cosa può essre?
<Guest65698> nessuno???
<milo> max_sme_: ci sei?
<max_sme_> si
<milo> allora come è sto fatto della cam? max_sme_
<max_sme_> ho risolto
<milo> meglio lol max_sme_
<milo> driver... conflitto??? max_sme_
<max_sme_> mi hanno aiutato nel canale chat
<AlexZion> ma no , alla fine si è risolta cambiando il comando di lancio nel lanciatore .....
<AlexZion> grazie a ls960 .... ;)
<max_sme_> cmq grazie
<milo> lol
<Salvo> raga per montare un filmato quale prog bisogna usare'
<linux_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<linux_> ciao a tutti voglio creare un archivio zip con una password ma mi da il seguente errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/527160/
<Salvo> raga per montare un filmato quale prog bisogna usare?
<Salvo> l'equivalente di movieplayer di win. in linus
<linux_> grazie a tutti ho appena risolto xd
<vito__> chi mi dà aiuto con deluge?
<roberto_> ciao, qualcuno sa se si attivq o come si può attivare il compositing in lxde ?
<Steeler> Salvo,  usa KDENLIVE, è una bomba.
<Salvo> Steeler, ce una guida per l'uso
<Steeler> Salvo, la guida in inglese, ma per alcune cose posso aiutarti io.
<Salvo> devo montare un film amatoriale girato con la mia video camera
<Salvo> gia scaricato su pc
<Steeler> Salvo, hai istallato KDENLIV ?
<Steeler> Salvo, hai istallato KDENLIVE ?
<Salvo> sto scaricando
<Steeler> Salvo, ok
<Salvo> e in inlgese?
<Steeler> Salvo, se hai ubuntu in ITA, KDENLIVE sarà in ITA.
<Steeler> Salvo, ma devi tagliare parti interne del video ?
<Salvo> ok allora
<Salvo> no
<Salvo> devo aggiungere poi una musica di sottofondo
<Steeler> si ok
<Steeler> Salvo, cmq con KDENLIVE puoi anche tagliare parti interne ma devi avere molta potenza nel PC.
<Salvo> quanta potenza
<Salvo> trial core e 4gb di memoria bastano?
<Steeler> Salvo, si bastano.
<Salvo> scaricato 35 su 81 mb
<Salvo> !logs
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Luk_> ragazzi qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ad installare sopcast??? ho Lucid Lynx
<Steeler> Ciao Miss Linux.
<Steeler> Salvo, però non possiamo continuare qui; sporcheremo il chan.
<remix_tj> !chat | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Steeler> remix_tj, ci sto gia.
<remix_tj> era solo per fare memoria eventualmente :-)
<Steeler> remix_tj, ok ^^
<DAMN3dg1rl> oh abbiamo un kernel in chan
<paolo> salve...ho sempre ubuntu 9.10....ma se faccio l'avanzamento alla 10.04 la musica e i video li perdo?( se non li salvo)
<linux_> buona sera ragazzi verifico gli aggiornamenti ma mi da il seguente errore
<remix_tj> paolo: dipende
<linux_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<remix_tj> paolo: se fai l'avanzamento con l'upgrade di versione no
<remix_tj> se fai la reinstallazione della nuova si
<linux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527170/
<remix_tj> linux_: quei repository non funzionano piu' si vede
<paolo> quella da gestore aggiornamenti?
<remix_tj> saranno stati disattivati, gusty e' vecchia
<remix_tj> paolo: si
<paolo> grazie
<linux_> quindi?
<carrlo> a
<Steeler> paolo, non perdi niente.
<remix_tj> linux_: rimuovili dal tuo sources.list
<carrlo> perche dopo l'install di xubuntu non compaiono le icone?
<linux_> e come si fa?
<remix_tj> linux_: sistema -> amministrazione -> sorgenti software
<remix_tj> e da li' deselezioni
<linux_> quali devo rimuovere
<linux_> ?
<Salvo> Steeler,  ok sono pronto
<linux_> sono entrato in sorgenti software ora che devo fare
<linux_> ?
<Steeler> Salvo, vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<carrlo> aiuto xubuntu, dopo l'install si vede solo lo sfondo e nient'altro!!! il sist è aggiornato!!  perchè??
<linux_> scusami remix-tj che devo fa?
<carrlo> ripetizione: aiuto xubuntu, dopo l'install si vede solo lo sfondo e nient'altro!!! il sist è aggiornato!!  perchè??
<Peace-> carrlo: ?
<carrlo> aiuto xubuntu, dopo l'install si vede solo lo sfondo e nient'altro!!! il sist è aggiornato!!  perchè??
<Peace-> allora prima funzionava?
<carrlo> dopo la prima installazione va, poi al riavvio non si vede niente a parte il desktop senza icone. posso usare pero i comandi come trova, terminale....
<filo1234> coem hai fatto allora ad aggoiornare il sistema carrlo ?
<filo1234> aggiornare*
<carrlo> dalla prima volta che ho inst il sistema
<Peace-> filo1234: io non so nulla di xfce
<carrlo> allora perche me lo chiedi, scusa?
<filo1234> ma non penso c'entri nulla il DE
<carrlo> che faresti come prova? va in internet, apre le penne usb.... fa tutto ma non c'e la barra delle applicazioni e niente!!!
<filo1234> carrlo: comunque ancora non ho capito, fai l'installazione....riavvii e non va più?
<carrlo> ho fatto l'install del SO per tre volte, ogni volta la stessa cosa! pensavo dipendesse dagli aggiornamenti ma ogni volta che ho riavviato dopo la prima volta non si vede niente
<carrlo> neanche il tasto dx del mouse mi apre niente
<carrlo> niente?
<filo1234> carrlo: boh visto che ci sei fai una prova, installa anche ubuntu-desktop e vediamo s eil problema può essere xfce a questo punto
<filo1234> carrlo: altrimenti mi viene solo in mente che potrebbe essere un problema del cd
<carrlo> eppure ho fatto una verifica prima di installarlo, dici che non basta?
<filo1234> carrlo: e proverei anche a reinstallare xfce
<filo1234> prima di ubuntu-desktop
<carrlo> nooo basta!!! sarebbe la quarta volta!!!!!!!!!
<carrlo> senti una cosa
<carrlo> ma per inst ubuntu desktop basta che faccio crea dischi di avvio e seleziono la usb che inserisco?
<filo1234> non ti sto dicendo di reinstallare da capo ti sto dicendo di reinstallare xubuntu-desktop e se non va ubuntu-desktop
<filo1234> da terminale su questa installazione
<carrlo> e come dovrei fare?
<filo1234> premi ctrl+alt+f2  fai il login e dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<filo1234> quando ha finito sudo reboot
<carrlo> scritto, allora ti lascio e grazie
<carrlo> per quella cosa.... faccio crea un disco di avvio con la npennetta inserita?
<filo1234> no fai la stessa cosa che ti ho detto prima senza il --reinstall
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop e al login scegli gnome
<vito__> ciao, non ho + l'interfaccia grafica di deluge, deluge scarica ma non vedo + nulla...
<carrlo> fantastico! ti auguro tanta felicità, ciao!!
<vito__> si può aprire l'interfaccia grafica manualmente? con quale comando?
<carrlo> nel senso grazie mille!!!!!!!!!!
<ostage> Buonasera :)
<ostage> Raga sapete come si resettano le barre su ubuntu 10.10? quelle del menu del desktop
<Peace-> ostage: si cancellano le solite cartelle nascoste nella tua home
<Peace-> ovviamente ti sparicscono tutte le imptazioni
<Peace-> password e balle varie
<Peace-> questo è il metodo veloce
<ostage> non c'era un comando?
<ostage>  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Peace-> puo essere
<ostage> fatto
<Peace-> io uso kde
<ostage> lol
<Peace-> xD
<ostage> e lol
<ostage> grazie lo stesso
<ostage> Byeeeeeeeeee
<casematte> ciao ho un problema con i pannelli di ubuntu
<casematte> mi potete aiutare?
<Steeler> casematte, chiedi senza chiedere di chiedere.
<casematte> Sto aiutando 3e32 di L'Aquila a installare alcuni PC con Ubuntu
<casematte> quando accendo il PC i pannelli appaiono fino a metà
<casematte> se lancio killall gnome-panel
<casematte> tutto si risolve
<casematte> ma se lo metto fra i programmi da lanciare all'avvio i pannelli non appaiono proprio
<casematte> e si blocca anche il mouse
<casematte> :Steeler io ho chiesto tu rispondi...
<Steeler> casematte, non so aiutarti
<casematte> grazie lo stesso
<casematte> qualcun altro sa aiutarmi su un problema dei pannelli di ubuntu?
<Steeler> casematte, prova non so a creare dei lanciatori fai da te e metterli sul pannello.
<Steeler> casematte, tipo eject.sh
<casematte> già fatto ma volevo sapere se c'era un modo automatico
<Steeler> casematte, non so.
<casematte> qualcun altro?
<casematte> vi devo lasciare grazie lo stesso
<GodNess> ciao, qualcuno puo aiutarmi un attimo??ho un problemino con i driver video di un ati
<GodNess> ciao, qualcuno puo aiutarmi un attimo??ho un problemino con i driver video di un ati
<GodNess> c'è nessuno?
<GodNess> !Help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<GodNess> lol
<AlexZion> ciao GodNess
<GodNess> ciao!
<GodNess> :)
<GodNess> hai un secondo?
<GodNess> AlexZion?
<AlexZion> si , che problema hai con la ati , e su quale tipo di macchina stai lavorando ...
<GodNess> allora
<filo1234> GodNess: fai la domanda al canale, se qualcuno sa e vuole risponde
<AlexZion> e dimmi GodNess , che versione di k/ubuntu stai usando ?
<GodNess> ubuntu 8.04, scheda video ati radeon x600, ho tirato giu i driver, la guida a questo link http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,155477.0/topicseen.html tuttavia negli ultimi passaggi, quelli del comando anticonfig--initial
<GodNess> mi esce No supported adapters detected
<AlexZion> ok ....
<GodNess> cioe
<GodNess> scusate
<AlexZion> hai già provato con i driver di sistema!?!
<GodNess> 9.04
<AlexZion> voglio dire quelli installati con l'apposito programma per i driver!?!
<GodNess> scusa ma non me ne intendo molto per driver di sistema intendi gli open?
<AlexZion> sei su ubuntu o kubuntu ?
<GodNess> ubuntu
<AlexZion> ok , ALT+F2 e poi scrivici jockey
<AlexZion> dovrebbe darti un programma , aprilo ..
<GodNess> mi cerca driver
<GodNess> mi da i driver per la wifi e basta
<GodNess> ho gia ricercato li
<AlexZion> si , dovrebbe cercare tutti i driver necessari e disponibili nei repository per il tuo hardware
<GodNess> e non me ne da altri
<GodNess> ahime
<AlexZion> ahh , che strano , pensavo si fossero , forse mi consfondo con la versione 10.04 ....
<GodNess> in realta
<GodNess> avevo la 10.10
<GodNess> ma la mia ati tiene uno xorg fino al 7.4
<AlexZion> e quindi il driver proprietario non riesci ad installarlo e ti da un errore ....
<GodNess> e viene supportata fino alla 9.04
<GodNess> :)
<AlexZion> che kernel hai ?
<GodNess> per quello ho 9.04
<GodNess> non ti so direo.o
<AlexZion> apri il terminale e scrivici uname -r poi dai invio ...
<GodNess> 2.6.28-19-generic
<AlexZion> mhhh, mi sa che non ti so aiutare .... :(
<AlexZion> l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti e quello magari di cercare il driver open nei repository , e provare ad installarlo manualmente ......
<AlexZion> se non lo hai ancora fatto credo sia una prova da fare ...
<GodNess> no ma non voglio i driver open
<GodNess> ce li avevo gia
<GodNess> ma la scheda video non rende al massimo
<AlexZion> enon funzionano ?
<GodNess> e mi servono i propietari
<AlexZion> cioè che problemi aveva ?
<GodNess> gioco a un fps
<GodNess> e non mi dava una visuale fluida
<GodNess> lo vedo con le foto
<GodNess> xD
<speppa> 'sera
<speppa> sto cercando di scrivere un dvd con k3b. non mi ha dato mai problemi, ora invece non mi riconosce il dvd (è sempre la stessa marca ) e mi dice: "Assicurati che il demone HAL sia in esecuzione: è usato da K3b per trovare i dispositivi." in giro non ho trovato granchè..
<filo1234> speppa: hai verificato quello che ti dice?
<speppa> filo1234, non capisco come vedere se c'è sto HAL O__o
<filo1234> ps ax | grep -i hald
<Peace-> speppa: è un programma che serve che non sta girando
<Peace-> quindi non va una sega
<speppa> nel forum ho trovato solo di provare la versione 2 di k3b ma immaginavo che non fosse quello il problema. mah
<speppa> ps ax | grep -i hald
<speppa> no scusa
<speppa> filo1234,  5324 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep -i hald
<filo1234> e basta?
<speppa> già
<filo1234> be allora ha ragione
<speppa> lo devo avviare a mano?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> prova e vedi se da errori
<speppa> ok
<speppa> è normale che non ci sia in /etc/init.d?
<filo1234> speppa: che versione di ubuntu hai?
<speppa> 10.04.1
<filo1234> speppa: se mi dai un minuto guardo
<filo1234> perchè ora ho jaunty
<speppa> oook anche più
<filo1234> sei sicuro che non ci sia speppa ?
<speppa> -bash: /etc/init.d/hald: Nessun file o directory
<filo1234> speppa: confermo non c'è
<filo1234> speppa: sarebbe hal comunque
<filo1234> ma non c'è uguale...perchè probabilmente ormai è stato sostituito completamente da udev
<speppa> uhm non c'è
<speppa> e ma k3b me lo chiede così all'improvviso? non ho fatto aggiornamenti
<speppa> boh provo a farli tutti della 10.04
<filo1234> speppa: speppa uhm leggo diversi post con lo stesso problema ma nessuna soluzione
<speppa> filo1234, infatti =D
<filo1234> speppa: proverei ad installare hal al limite
<speppa> lo stavo leggendo appunto ora
<filo1234> s epoi riscontri problemi diversi lo levi
<speppa> si infatti
<speppa> che problemi potrebbe dare?
<filo1234> speppa: mah io credo nulla di che allimite va in conflitto con udev con qualche dispositivo ma io penso di no
<speppa> filo1234, io intanto provo
<speppa> hal è già alla versione più recente.
<speppa> mmm
<filo1234> :o
<speppa> ma se è installato e do sudo service hal restart, perchè mi dice hal: unrecognized service?
<GodNess> riavviando il mio 9.04 dopo l'installazione dei driver ati lo schermo mi è andato tutto nero, provato ctr alt f1 ed f2, non accade nulla...che posso fare?
<filo1234> speppa: spe un attimo
<speppa> ook
<GodNess> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<filo1234> speppa: hald --daemon=yes
<speppa> però se provo ad avviarlo mi dice sempre unrecognized
<filo1234> hal è su ora?
<filo1234> hald
<filo1234> ps ax | grep hald cosa da?
<GodNess> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<GodNess> riavviando il mio 9.04 dopo l'installazione dei driver ati lo schermo mi è andato tutto nero, provato ctr alt f1 ed f2, non accade nulla...che posso fare?
<speppa> filo1234,  6878 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep hald
<speppa> più o meno come prima
<mlazzari2> sera
<cento> GodNess, come mai non aggiorni l'os?
<GodNess> in realta cento
<GodNess> sono tornato indietro
<GodNess> perche ho un ati radeon x600
<GodNess> e non si riesce a farci girare i driver propietari dalla 9.04 in poi
<Salvo> ho installato ubuntu su pc laptop e ogni volta che lo accendo mi chiede l'autenticazione della rete senza fili
<Salvo> ce un modo per togliere questa situazione?
<Salvo> ho installato ubuntu su pc laptop e ogni volta che lo accendo mi chiede l'autenticazione della rete senza fili
<Salvo> ce un modo per togliere questa situazione?
<cento> da seahorse togli la password del portachiavi di default
<cento> e/o da gestione utenti, aggiungi tra i permessi del tuo utente, quello di poter usare il wifi
<Salvo> come ci arrivo a seahorse
<cento> $ seahorse
<Salvo> da terminale
<cento> bravA
<cento> http://www.google.it/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+richiesta+password+wifi+login
<cento> anche google ti da una mano, volendo, eh
<Salvo> cerano due cartelle le ho eliminate spero di non aver fatto una cavolata
<Salvo> azz ci sono ancora
<cento> hai seguito cio che ti dice google?
<Salvo> e riapparsa dinuovo
<snake> sera+
<cento> possibilmente come PRIMO risultato, vedi che c e una discussione da forum
<cento> segui le cose scritte li
<Salvo> il primo della lista devo seguire?
<snake> ragazzi la ventolina del pc non si ferma piu!!ho dato top..e tutto sembra al minimo..sarà iniziato il conto alla rovescia?
<speppa> snake, allora la mia che da 8 anni gira sempre quando il pc è acceso è immortale?
<cento> speppa, 8 anni fa i computer non esistevano
<speppa> -.-
<speppa> già
<filo1234> speppa: ma hai dato sudo hald ?
<speppa> filo1234, uguale
<filo1234> speppa: strano
<filo1234> speppa: farei un riavvio sai?
<speppa> filo1234, finisco di fare il back up e riavvio ;)
<Salvo> ho seguito ma non ho risolto il problema ho sempre sto cavolo di finestra che si apre ogno riavvio del pc
<Salvo> rete senza fili richiede autenticazione..........come faccio a togliere questa finestra?
<filo1234> speppa: sudo hald --verbose=yes   e vedi se ti da qualche info
<Salvo> rete senza fili richiede autenticazione..........come faccio a togliere questa finestra?
<snake> speppa,ma io non ho nemmeno l accellerazione attiva..
<xalo0> ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare la scheda di rete per le reti ad hoc?
<Salvo> rete senza fili richiede autenticazione..........come faccio a togliere questa finestra?
<speppa> snake, nemmeno io
<speppa> filo1234, adesso o dopo il riavvio?
<filo1234> speppa: adesso
<speppa> filo1234, http://pastebin.com/HQ4VENYs
<snake> speppa, parlo di portatile
<xalo0> nessuno??
<Salvo> rete senza fili richiede autenticazione..........come faccio a togliere questa finestra?
<filo1234> speppa: boh eppure dovrebbe essere su ora controlla con ps ax
<filo1234> altrimenti boh non ho più risorse
<speppa> filo1234, 13596 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep -i hald
<xalo0> ma è così impossibile il mio problema?
<mlazzari2> chanserv op #ubuntu-it-doc mlazzari2
<filo1234> lol
<speppa> filo1234, grazie molte per l'aiuto, dopo riavvio e se vedo che ancora sflescia faccio gli aggiornamenti. ancora grazie :) e buonaserata
<DAMN3dg1rl> xalo0, http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Condividere_la_connessione_a_internet penso possa servirti... non  è cosa consueta
<xalo0> DAMN3dg1rl, grazie gli do un'occhiata!è una marea di tempo che chiedo senza risposta!
<DAMN3dg1rl> !ripeti | Salvo, dannazione non si capisce che cavolo intendi dire con quella frase, e la ributti giù continuamente ????
<ubot-it> Salvo, dannazione non si capisce che cavolo intendi dire con quella frase, e la ributti giù continuamente ????: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<snake> arrivederci a todos
<snake> buon sabato
<filo1234> faceste domande più comprensibili....
<Salvo> scusa volevo dire che ogni volta che accendo il pc vine una una finestra con..........rete senza fili richiede autenticazione  questo e il mio problema come faccio a togliere questa finwestra ogni qualvolta che accendo o riavvio il pc?
<Salvo> DAMN3dg1rl: scusami ma non volevo offendere nessuno
<Salvo> e lo sto cercando anke sul wiki ma non riesco a trovare nulla
<DAMN3dg1rl> Salvo, hai assegnato una autoconnessione ad un access point protetto con network manager ?
<Salvo> nella mia ignoranza penso di si
<Salvo> e non riesco a togliere
<filo1234> Salvo: tasto dx su Network_manager > modifica connessioni....vai sulla connessione wifi e spunta "disponibile per tutti gli utenti"
<DAMN3dg1rl> Salvo, semplice togli l'assegnazione o dagli la password
<Salvo> DAMN3dg1rl:  per sapere un mecadress quale è il comando da dare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Salvo, quello della tua scheda?
<Salvo> si del portatile
<DAMN3dg1rl> se è cos' sudo ifdown e vedi nel campo wlan0
<DAMN3dg1rl> nooooooooo
<DAMN3dg1rl> ifconfig
<xalo0> una volta che creo la rete ad-hoc non avviene la connessione
<xalo0> come posso fare?
<DAMN3dg1rl> xalo0, credo che nessuno qua abbia solo mai pensato di fare una cosa simile..
<xalo0> ho un adattatore wireless usb d-link dwa-140
<xalo0> cioè?
<Synaptic> avrei una domanda da fare... spesso sento parlare di ricompilazione del kernel linux, ma a cosa serve? che utilità ha? e come si fa?
<Salvo> DAMN3dg1rl:  grazie 1000 e scusa per prima
<DAMN3dg1rl> Salvo, non chiederlo a me ma al resto del chan
<DAMN3dg1rl> ;)
<Salvo> grazie 1000 per l'aiuto a tutto il canale
<antonio_> Salve, ubuntu 10.10 non legge i floppy, mi rendo conto che sto parlando di uno standard ormai vecchio, inaffidabile, lento e con tutti i difetti del mondo ma per chiunque usasse ancora i Floppy Disk,   debba esserci la possibilità su Ubuntu 10.10 di leggerli efficacemente. Grazie a chi risolve il problema.
<Synaptic> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<DAMN3dg1rl> !floppy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'floppy'
<Synaptic> !floppydisk
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'floppydisk'
<Guest51262> Ciao, scusate, c'è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano?
<Guest51262> qualcuno che mi aiuta c'è per cortesia? :)
<xfire78xx> Guest51262: esponi il problema, se qualcuno sa ti aiuta...
<Guest51262> Ok... Ho un asus k50c con Intel Celeron core 1 hdd da 320 Gb ( divisi in 2 hd C:ed E:). Ho windows 7, ma vorrei installre ubuntu 10.10 e naturalmente vorrei utilizzare entrambi i sistemi operativi. Come devo fare?
<xfire78xx> bene.. posso darti qualche dritta..
<xfire78xx> scarica e masterizza l'iso del cd..
<xfire78xx> poi crei una partizione per ubuntu e poi quella per lo swap
<Guest51262> si la sto scaricando...
<Guest51262> COME
<Guest51262> si crea la partizione?
<xfire78xx> quando lo installi fai la modifica manuale..
<Guest51262> cos'è lo swap?
<xfire78xx> diciamo che viene usata quando la ram è "in difficoltà"
<Guest51262> ah ok...
<xfire78xx> non c'è bisogno che sia enorme.. dipende dalla quantità di ram che hai
<Guest51262> avendo due hd... su C vi è Windows  e su E potrei mettere ubunti
<Guest51262> ubuntu?
<xfire78xx> ma su per giù va bene da mezzo a 1 giga..
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: la swap generalmente è utile farla un poco più grande della dimensione della ram, così puoi usare l'ibernazione se ti interessa
<Guest51262> ah io ho 4 giga
<xfire78xx> [Enrico]: io ho ibernato e il mio swap non è quanto la ram :O
<Guest51262> ok ok... ora un'altra domanda...
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: beh 4 GB di ram è tantissima, la swap ti serve a poco, ma se vuoi ibernare falla da 4 GB
<xfire78xx> comunque credo di aver capito il motivo...
<xfire78xx> :P
<Guest51262> come devo fare per utilizzare, cioè scegliere all'avvio se utilizzare windows o ubuntu?
<[Enrico]> xfire78xx: evidentemente non stavi usando abbastanza ram da occupare tutta la swap durante l'ibernazione
<xfire78xx> al termine si auto installerà grub..
<xfire78xx> [Enrico]: forse hai ragione.. devo fare qualche prova.. eventualmente cosa può accadere? mi crea file swap nella root? :P
<Guest51262> eheh.. cos'è?
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: ubuntu installa automaticamente grub che parte subito dopo il bios e ti chiede quale sistema avviare. se non tocchi nulla dopo 8 secondi circa fa il boot automaticamente del primo sistema nella lista
<xfire78xx> ti permette di scegliere quale sistema avviare
<xfire78xx> !grub
<[Enrico]> xfire78xx: no, non funziona l'ibernazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<xfire78xx> [Enrico]: capito..
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: ti compare una cosa del genere per capirci http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<[Enrico]> ci sarà anche windows ovviamente
<Guest51262> ma ne usciranno solo 2... oppure come in questo caso + di uno?
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: dipende
<Guest51262> da cs?
<xfire78xx> usciranno tutti i sistemi operativi che verranno rilevati.. quindi windowsecc
<xfire78xx> *windows ecc
<Guest51262> Un'altra domanda... vedevo su internet guide le quali servivano per installare sistemi operativi tramite penna usb... si può fare?
<xfire78xx> si..
<xfire78xx> unetbootin
<Guest51262> vorrei farlo da penna usb, perchè non ho dvd a casa e domani è domenica -.-
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: ti basta un cd. non hai nemmeno un cd?
<Guest51262> no no...
<xfire78xx> Guest51262: unetbootin
<xfire78xx> è un programma fatto apposta
<Guest51262> come si usa unetbootin
<xfire78xx> lo scarichi e lo avvi
<xfire78xx> poi ti permette di scegliere distribuzione e versione e dove la vuoi installare...
<Guest51262> eh...
<xfire78xx> se hai già scaricata l'iso ti fa usare direttamente quella
<Guest51262> ma come faccio ad installare ubuntu
<xfire78xx> una volta messo il tutto sulla penna usb, riavvii e avvi la usb
<Guest51262> sono una "cacca" lo so... come faccio ad avviare la usb? devo cambiare qualcosa dal bios?
<[Enrico]> questo dipende dalla scheda madre del pc
<[Enrico]> il bios deve supportare il boot da USB
<Guest51262> e come faccio a sapere se lo supporta?
<xfire78xx> Guest51262: oltre a quello che ha detto [Enrico] ...
<[Enrico]> generalmente c'è un tasto da premere per avere la lista dei device da cui fare il boot. i più comuni sino esc oppure f2 o f12 o f10..... ma non tutti i pc lo hanno
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: leggi le istruzioni della scheda madre :)
<xfire78xx> di solito i bios permettono di selezionare il device dove fare il boot
<xfire78xx> ecco.. [Enrico] m'ha anticipato :P
<Guest51262> quindi ricapitolando...
<Guest51262> io andrò nel bios e devo mettere in "ordine" le varie opzioni... Esempio: faccio partire prima l'hard disk, poi cd/dvd ecc... quindi a primo posto metterò che cosa?
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: dubito che si possa mettere USB nella lista che dici tu
<[Enrico]> ma non è impossibile
<Guest51262> quindi???
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: devi leggere le istruzioni della tua scheda madre+
<[Enrico]> per sapere come si fa
<Guest51262> eh grazie :D dove le trovo?
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: nella scatola
<xfire78xx> Guest51262: devi mettere l'usb al primo posto... comunque sia, come diceva già [Enrico] c'è un tasto che all'avvio premuto ti fa selezionare da quale device fare il boot (usb, cd, hard disk, ecc) .... e da lì selezioni usb...
<xfire78xx> [Enrico]: ahah xD
<Guest51262> ora provo...
<Guest51262> voi cosa mi consigliati di utilizzare + spesso... windows o ubuntu?
<xfire78xx> debian :d
<[Enrico]> quello con cui ti trovi meglio
<Guest51262> debian????
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: no lascia perdere debian per ora
<Guest51262> ahahh
<Guest51262> cosa sarebbe?
<Guest51262> il sistema operativo da utilizzare su pc simile ai mac?
<[Enrico]> un'altra distribuzione di linux
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: no non c'entra col mac
<xfire78xx> è un'altra distribuzione linux
<xfire78xx> ubuntu deriva da debian.. giusto per inforamzione
<Guest51262> okok... no xk io tempo fà provai a installare mac su pc
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: è illegale!
<Guest51262> infatti dopo averlo
<Guest51262> scoperto
<Guest51262> non feci + nnt
<[Enrico]> Guest51262: cmq quello è ideneb
<Guest51262> eh si si
<xfire78xx> ragazzi visto che mi trovo faccio la mia domandona :D
<xfire78xx> per caso qualcuno conosce un programma di videochat a più utenti contemporanemante.. tipo 3 alla volta... :P
<xfire78xx> giusto per informazione..
<xfire78xx> però cerco qualcosa di free.. di chiuso e ottuso ce ne sono già troppi :P
<Guest51262> programma? no... siti si
<xfire78xx> si ne ho visto qualcuno.. mi pare ti fa creare i canali...
<Guest51262> siti del tipo ciao amigos... ma le persone lo usano per lo pi
<Guest51262> ù per spogliarsi
<Guest51262> non so se è il tuo caso
<xfire78xx> no cercavo qualcosa per conversare con gli amici
<dreamer1> sera
<dreamer1> la mia kubuntu mi da degli errori di continuo da circa una settimana
<dreamer1> e un alert ora dice:
<dreamer1>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Si è verificato un problema inaspettato. Invia una segnalazione d'errore con la sua descrizione.
<dreamer1> non ho capito, la invia lui o la devo inviare io ?
<dreamer1> se la devo inviare io, da dove la invio ?
<Guest51262> mmm... tempo fa... vidi un programma... in pratica tu creavi una stanza virtuale tipo una riunione e davi il codice ai tuoi amici i quali avendo questo codice potevano partecipare
<xfire78xx> Guest51262: si mi sa che è sarà qualcosa di molto simile a quello che ho trovato io... fatto in flash naturalmente..
<Guest51262> si si logico..
<Guest51262> ragàààààààààààààààà
<Guest51262> unetbootin si è bloccato a 5%
<Guest51262> O.O
<xfire78xx> non ti preoccupare
<xfire78xx> aspetta
#ubuntu-it 2010-11-07
<Guest51262> okok :)
<Guest51262> oh mi stai simpatico :D
<xfire78xx> :P
<Guest51262> :)
<xfire78xx> Guest51262: ma il tuo nick registrato sarebbe...
<Guest51262> ah?
<xfire78xx> qui su freenode non funziona come su azzurra che quando non metti la password del tuo nick (registrato) poi dopo un certo tempo ti viene cambiato automaticamente in GuestXYZ ?
<matthewyellowesh> eh si si
<matthewyellowesh> non mi va di registrarmi xD
<xfire78xx> mmm.. forse identificarti.. :P
<xfire78xx> almenochè non stai usando il nick di qualcun'altro :P
<xfire78xx> (o ci stai provando... :D )
<matthewyellowesh> no no... se riuscirò ad installare ubuntu... mi registro...
<xfire78xx> notte
<gian> voglio togliore windows ma non so come fare mi potete aiutare?
<yvesBsAs> sera gian , spiega in che senso lo vuoi togliere, hai il dualboot?
<Carlin0> gian,  meglio mettere ubuntu ma tenere anche win ( non si sa mai)
<gian> non so cosa si oggi ho messo ubuntu 10.04 su questa macchina e voglio togliere win, ma nell'installazione non mi ha chiesto di toglierlo come mi aspettavo
<Carlin0> gian, che win hai ?
<gian> Carlin0: no, su questa machina voglio toglierlo!
<gian> gian: wp
<Carlin0> xp ...
<gian> gian: xp
<yvesBsAs> se hai installato usando tutto il disco deve averlo tolto..
<Carlin0> e ti da così tanto fastidio avere quei 15/20 giga dedicati a win ? guarda che poi rimetterlo è + casino
<gian> yvesBsAs: no c'è ancora perchè nel accerderlo mi chiede cosa voglio
<yvesBsAs> e se scegli xp parte?
<gian> sopratutto quando la accendo come prima scela mi da win, anche se non ho provato a farlo partire
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<yvesBsAs> !paste | gian
<ubot-it> gian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian> il pc e di una mia amica che mi ha chiesto di toglerlo definitivamente
<yvesBsAs> dai da terminale il comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo fdisk -l
<yvesBsAs> e metti sul sito cosa esce
<Carlin0> la prima scelta win ?? stranissimo
<yvesBsAs> poi ci passi il link
<Carlin0> metti anche il risultato di
<gian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527329/
<Carlin0> cat /etc/default/grub
<AubreyMcFato> salve a tutti
<Carlin0> gian,  hai installato con wubi
<yvesBsAs> gian, credo di aver capito
<AubreyMcFato> volevo sapere se ci sono novità sul problema di Ubuntu 10.4 con i CD/DVD
<Carlin0> win lo devi tenere pefforza
<gian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527330/
<yvesBsAs> hai installato con wubi da windows?
<AubreyMcFato> e se verranno risolti nella 10.10
<gian> si ho installato con cd
<gian> devo tenerlo per forza?
<yvesBsAs> gian, devi avviare il PC da cd
<yvesBsAs> devi fare il boot con lui, non eseguirlo da windows
<gian> a
<Carlin0> AubreyMcFato, io ho la 10.04 ma nessun problema coi cd
<gian> posso farlo già stasera?
<gian> e domani non mi rompe più???
<yvesBsAs> si, se vuoi ti guido nel farlo
<yvesBsAs> è semplice
<AubreyMcFato> Carlin0: io purtroppo si, non legge nè i CD nè i DVD, ho fatto una rapida ricerca in rete e ho visto che purtroppo è un problema che hanno in molti, e non ci sono trick che risolvano
<yvesBsAs> avvia da cd e scegli prova ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> quando sei sul desktop ti connetti
<AubreyMcFato> per es. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487980
<Carlin0> !inatllazione | gian
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'inatllazione'
<Carlin0> !installazione | gian
<ubot-it> gian: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Carlin0> gian, segui la guida per installazione grafica
<Carlin0> se buonanotte :P
<gian> scusate mi si è spento il wifi
<gian> lo faccio da pc acceso l'avvio del' cd di ubuntu?
<gian> c'è nessuno?????
<gian> yvesBsAs:  ci sei?
<yvesBsAs> gian,
<yvesBsAs> si
<gian> scusa ma mi è uscito dalla rete
<yvesBsAs> gian, non ti puoi connettere con cavo?
<gian> no, studente ospite da altri e pc con chiavetta....
<yvesBsAs> hui...
<gian> il peggio...
<yvesBsAs> ora sei con Ubuntu?
<gian> si
<Carlin0> ma da live ?
<yvesBsAs> ok, ascolta, scriviti tutte le impostazioni della rete
<yvesBsAs> humm, buona domanda
<gian> spiegami passo passo
<yvesBsAs> spetta, sei su quello installato?
<gian> si
<yvesBsAs> ok, segnati tutti i settaggi che hai per la connessione
<gian> fa tutto da se!
<yvesBsAs> una volta fatto riavvii il PC e gli fai fare il boot da CD
<yvesBsAs> meglio ancora
<Carlin0> dovrebbe farlo anche da live cd allora
<yvesBsAs> fagli fare il boot da CD
<gian> ok allora riavvio
<gian> ciao
<yvesBsAs> una volta avviato scegli prova ubuntu
<gian> ok
<Carlin0> la 10.04 si avvia da live da sola , basta che la lasci caricare
<yvesBsAs> ...sperando che il bios non sorvoli il CD :P
<gian> non è successo niente
<gian> :(
<yvesBsAs> gh, quindi non è settato dal bios
<gian> quindi?
<yvesBsAs> devi entrare nel bios e settare come prima periferica di boot il CD
<gian> non sono capace, ho paura di distruggere
<yvesBsAs> che computer è?
<gian> acer aspire 3000
<gian> vecchio
<yvesBsAs> portatile, quindi?
<gian> si
<yvesBsAs> dammi un secondo
<Carlin0> all'avvio non ti appare una scritta tipo press * to enter boot menu ?
<Carlin0> sugli acer dovrebbe essere F2
<gian> penso di si
<gian> lo schiaccio nell' avvio e seleziono cd?
<Carlin0> no schiacci entri nelle impostazioni del bios e poi cambi le impostazioni di boot
<Carlin0> mettendo per primo il cd
<gian> tutto questo nell'avvio?
<Carlin0> poi si dovrebbe avviare da cd... ma aspetta un'attimo che yves starà cercando qualche guida
<Carlin0> gian,  quanta ram hai ?
<gian> circa 500
<Carlin0> 512 ...
<gian> meno
<gian> 488
<Carlin0> pochina ... e il disco da quanto è?
<gian> totale 40 gb
<gian> ora per me 6gb
<Carlin0> cioè ?
<gian> il disco in win è stato partito più voltr
<Carlin0> hai una partizione dati ..
<gian> si ma voglio togliere tutto
<Carlin0> ma non ho capito il :ora per me 6 gb  ...
<gian> per ubuntu 6 gb
<Carlin0> e son pochi sia i 6 giga che la ram
<Carlin0> prima di levare win ci penserei
<gian> già fatto è ho deciso
<gian> lo tolgo!
<Carlin0> e se poi non ti gira ?
<gian> perchè?
<Carlin0> poca ram
<Carlin0> vabbè senti ...
<Carlin0> fai quella cosa all'avvio
<gian> e win che differenza fa?
<Carlin0> avvia il cd live e vedi se va..
<gian> ok provo
<Carlin0> win sei sicuro che gira
<Carlin0> visto che funziona a tuttora
<gian> provo
<Carlin0> !installazione | gian
<ubot-it> gian: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Carlin0> segui la guida installazione grafica
<yvesBsAs> gian, quell'affare mica ha una scheda video Sis?
<yvesBsAs> gian, dai sul terminale il comando
<gian> non so!?!
<yvesBsAs> lspci | grep -i vga
<gian> audrey@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep -i vga 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter audrey@ubuntu:~$
<Carlin0>  Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
<yvesBsAs> gian, ti dico già che funzionerà da cani, se funziona...
<yvesBsAs> come ti funziona ora su quello installato?
<gian> meglio lasciare come è cercare di aumentare lo spazio disponibile?
<gian> mi pare bene
<gian> sufficente almeno
<yvesBsAs> gian, ora, su ubuntu, come va il sistema?
<gian> pare bene
<yvesBsAs> ok, se vuoi si va
<gian> dimmi
<yvesBsAs> devi vedere al boot, è un tasto, normalmente il "canc" o F2 o F12
<gian> nell'accensione?
<yvesBsAs> per entrare nel bios, e di li vedere "first boot device"
<yvesBsAs> si, all'accensione
<gian> imposto il cd-dvd
<yvesBsAs> esatto
<gian> faccio ciao a dopo
<gian> spero
<yvesBsAs> ok
<sgaibarre> ciao
<sgaibarre> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<dariolynx> ciao a tutti
<roxdragon> we
<antonio_> ce qualcuno
<ceon1> giorno
<tjzac> come scarico utorrent. grazie
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<_Kalce_> buongiorno  a tutti
<_Kalce_> come o.s. ho il 10.04 . Vorrei scaricarmi alcuni poadcast di radiorai . Vado sul sito , seleziono il poadcast che mi interessa e mi si apre una nuova pagina che mi dice " Missing plug-in". Cosa devo fare ?
<matthewyellowshe> Chi mi può aiutare?
<matthewyellowshe> HO SCARICATO UBUNTU E LO INSTALLATO DENTRO WINDOWS COME DA INSTALLAZIONE GUIDATA... FUNZIONA! Ci sono alcuni problemi: 1 non risco ad utilizzare i wireless. 2 lo schermo è troppo piccolo 800x600 io di solito uso 1034x768... Non so come cambiare la lingua
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<matthewyellowshe> giorno
<Jonny> salve a tutti
<Jonny> c'è un esperto di hardware?
<Jonny> c'è un esperto di hardware?
<carrlo> cia a tutti. ho reinstall ubuntu 10.04, aggiornato, e non mi da segnale sul montor. prima invece funzionava. perche?
<carrlo> ps: monitor esterno
<[Enrico]> carrlo: premettendo che non ne ho idea è meglio se dai più informazioni, per esempio che scheda video è, che driver video stai usando, che porta è (dvi? vga? hdmi?)
<carrlo> oddio mi metti in difficolta....che comando devo dare per sapere queste cose?
<carrlo> e poi il pc è lostesso di prima, e prima adava!
<carrlo> ripetizione : ho ripristinato il SO (ubuntu10.04), aggiornato, non invia piu segnale al monitor samsung. chi sa perche?
<dao984> giorno
<dao984> scusate qualcuso sa se c'è un file per configurare la risoluzione della schermata di caricamento iniziale su kubuntu...
<dao984> ?
<dao984> jester- ?
<dao984> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<dao984> ma si chiama sembre usplash pure su kde?
<[Enrico]> dao984: usplash è il vecchio, dalla 10.04 in poi c'è playmouth
<[Enrico]> dao984: ed è un casino, ti consiglio di lasciar perdere :)
<dao984> [Enrico] il problema è che da quando ho messo i driver proprietari non mi fa piu vedere la schermate di caricamento...
<dao984> della scheda grafica
<dao984> c'è un modo per ripristinarla che tu sappia?
<[Enrico]> dao984: non è cosa molto insolita
<[Enrico]> dao984: si c'è, ma non è proprio semplice
<[Enrico]> dao984: io ti avviso rischi di piantare grub
<[Enrico]> o xorg dipende
<dao984> mmh
<[Enrico]> dao984: io personalmente (indipendentemente dal driver) tolgo proprio lo splash
<dao984> dai dimmi almeno come si fà o linkami qualcosa...
<[Enrico]> dao984: non ho link da darti se non www.google.it e augurarti buona fortuna
<dao984> si infatti farò così se vedo che è troppo un casino, ci stavo giusto pensando
<[Enrico]> e non ricordo a memoria come si fa
<dao984> mmh e lo splash ti ricordi come si toglie?
<dao984> ...[Enrico]
<[Enrico]> si
<dao984> dai aiutami a toglierlo allora se puoi, per favore...
<[Enrico]> in /etc/default/grub bisogna togliere splash dalla GRUB_LINUX_DEFAULT_CMD (speri di over scritto giusto, sto andando a memoria) e poi sudo update-grub
<dao984> che ho uno splash terribile azzurro in stile grub...
<fabri> ciao
<dao984> aaaah ok grazie
<dao984> scusa [Enrico] io ho l' opzione quiet splash nella voce GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, che faccio la sostituisco con qualcosa o commento la riga...?
<[Enrico]> dao984: ah si era così. no togli solo splash da quella riga
<dao984> lascio solo le "" [Enrico] ?
<[Enrico]> dao984: se a parte splash non c'è altro si
<dao984> c'è scritto "quiet splash" Enrico
<enrico_> Da quando ho aggiornato il sistema operativo qualsiasi tentativo di aprire alcuni programmi ed in particolare wine mi manda in crash il sistema.
<[Enrico]> dao984: quiet lo puoi lasciare se vuoi. se lo togli vedi l'output del kernel
<dao984> bello l'output del kernel :)
<dao984> senti scusa se continuo a rompere è
<[Enrico]> vai tranqui
<dao984> ma se cambio la risoluzione di grub cambia anche quella dell'output del kernel giusto? [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> dao984: mhm dipende, ma si può fare si. ma attento. se sbagli la definizione di grub e il tuo pc non la supporta -> schermo nero
<[Enrico]> (ma quando parte xorg poi dovrebbe funzionare)
<dao984> [Enrico] si si no problem le conosco :)
<[Enrico]> bene
<enrico_> non sono esperto, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<dao984> ultima domanda, ho provato opensuse l'altra volta...
<[Enrico]> dao984: spero tu sappia che non coincidono con le risoluzioni dello schermo e che usi con Xorg (non sempre almeno)
<dao984> e al posto del usplash ha tipo tutto l'output del kernell però con tipo uno sfondo dietro, si potrebbe fare una cosa così senza troppi smanettamenti?
<dao984> ma guarda nel mio pc coincidono [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> dao984: è la framebuffer decoration. cmq non è l'output del kernel è l'output del sistema di init
<Peace-> dao984: di sicuro si puo fare ma credo che tu debba smanettare parecchio
<[Enrico]> dao984: senza troppi smanettamenti? assolutamente no
<dao984> ok smanetto allora :)
<dao984> we Peace- ciao
<[Enrico]> dao984: si ma non poco, di brutto
<dao984> ho risolto quel problema tedioso dell'altra volta sai?
<dao984> framebuffer decoration si chiama ora cerco qualcosa allora grazie 1000 per l'aiuto :)
<[Enrico]> dao984: tra l'altro ubuntu non da output alcuno del sistema di init quindi.......... non è molto utile
<Peace-> [Enrico]: premi alt F1
<Peace-> al boot
<dao984> Peace- ti ricordi di me e del bug dei driver nvidia?
<Peace-> si
<Peace-> pare di si
<dao984> bastava mettere la 64bit.... :)
<dao984> sia di ubu che di kubuntu
<Peace-> che driver di merda che fanno
<carrlo> riprovo con la mia! ho problebi con il monitor esterno samsung che prima funzionava, ma dopo il ripristino di ubuntu 10.04 non va piu
<dao984> già
<dao984> vado grazie ancora ciaooo
<[Enrico]> la mia sfera di cristallo prevedere che egli farà grandi danni
<matthewyellow> Ho bisogno di aiuto!!!
<matthewyellow> C'È QUALCUNOOOOOOOOOOOO
<hattory> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<matthewyellow> la risoluzione schermo non supera 800x600 COSA SI PUO FARE?????
<Peace-> hattory: o toh un hattory
<Peace-> matthewyellow: intanto non scrivere in maiuscolo
<Peace-> che sono le regole del canale
<hattory> Peace-: ;)
<matthewyellow> ok ok...mi potete aiutare? perchè ho problemi alla vista e non riesco a vedere bene  cn questa risoluzione
<Peace-> matthewyellow: mah questi problemi sono relazionati al driver
<Peace-> che non funziona bene
<Peace-> matthewyellow: hai gnome o kde?
<matthewyellow> gnome
<Peace-> hattory: hai gnome ?
<hattory> matthewyellow: hai installato driver aggiuntivi? (Sistema->amministrazione->driver aggiuntivi)
<Peace-> matthewyellow: io ho kde non mi ricordo il menu
<hattory> Peace-: yep
<matthewyellow> no non ho installato niente, perchè non sono molto pratico con questo sistema operativo
<matthewyellow> mi potreste spiegare come fare?
<Peace-> aiutalo tu io proprio non mi ricordo piu nuklla di gnome
<carrlo> scuse generali . sono un demente. problema del monitor samsung rislto dopo riavvio.  buonadomanica!!!!
<hattory> matthewyellow: apri il programma che ti ho detto! se ci sono driver aggiuntivi li dovrai installare per un corretto funzionamento
<matthewyellow> no non ce ne sono
<hattory> matthewyellow: che scheda video hai?
<matthewyellow> eh vattela a ricordare.. 5 secondi controllo ;)
<matthewyellow> c'è un modo per vedere k scheda video ho?
<hattory> matthewyellow: lspci da terminale
<matthewyellow> mi escono un bordello di cose
<milo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hattory> matthewyellow: devi vedere la parte che inizia con VGA
<matthewyellow> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
 * Steeler ciao
<hattory> matthewyellow: questo ha la tua stessa scheda video: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,379828.20.html
<axm149> buongiorno a tutti
<matthewyellow_> ora vedo ;)
<VOA> salve come va' gente?
<matthewyellow_> grazie comunque eh!Siete di grande aiuto ;)
<axm149> sono appena passato a ubuntu
<axm149> e c'è una cosa che proprio nn capisco
<VOA> c'e un chat offtopic ubuntu ita?
<axm149> perchè cavolo le partizioni sono così difficili da accedere..
<peppe84> VOA, ubuntu-it-chat
<axm149> c'è nessuno che ne capisca di partizioni??
<VOA> grazie
<hattory> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<axm149> allora: ho comprato un netbook con installato ubuntu, dunque la partizione del hdd nn l'ho fatta io, adesso praticamente ho accesso solamente a quei 20 gb di partizione dove sta la mia cartella home e nn ai restanti 300 gb che si trovano in una cartella che nn posso accedere per via delle limitazioni sui permessi
<axm149> ùqualcuno può aiutarmi???
<hattory> matthewyellow_: anzi questo dovrebbe andare http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=380181.0
<hattory> cioè la prima parte del topic dovrebbe essere sufficiente per te.
<matthewyellow_> si si grazie mille...
<hattory> scappo a magnà!
<matthewyellow_> in effetti stavo già impazzendo con l'altra
<matthewyellow_> buon appetito
<matthewyellow_> ;(
<matthewyellow_> ;)
<FloodBotIt1> matthewyellow_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<lelee> ciao regaz
<lelee> qualcuno per favore mi potrebbe dire come si fa a impostare la password dell'account all'avvio??
<lelee> sono già andato su utenti e gruppi e selezionato chiedere all'accesso , ma non me la chiede
<lelee> ????????????
<axm149> qualcuno può rispondere per favore??
<jester-> lelee: amministrazione/schermata di accesso
<axm149> riscrivo il messaggio perchè mi sa che è passato inosservato...
<jester-> axm149: con sudo vai dappertutto
<axm149> si ma sudo nel terminal
<jester-> axm149: o con gksu nautilus
<axm149> ok provo
<lelee> grazie axm149, ho messo scegli utente, boh ora provo
<jester-> axm149: a parte il fatto che non è una buona idea pacioccare fuori dalla h0me
<antares_> qualcuno sa come riconoscere la scheda di rete  con l'ubuntu 10.10 su un acer aspire?
<lelee> e poi è possibile togliere la richiesta di password ogni volta che scarico o installo qualcosa??
<axm149> pacioccare???
<jester-> antares_: eth o wifi
<antares_> wifi
<jester-> axm149: = pastrugnare
<lelee> antares mi sa che devi andare su driver aggiuntivi???
<jester-> antares_: lspci | grep network
<axm149> boh, io vorrei solo accedere e graficamente nn mi fa accedere
<axm149> dice che il proprietario della cartella è un altro..
<jester-> axm149:  gksu nautilus
<antares_> e come mai col notebook funziona tutto?
<jester-> antares_: lspci | grep network
<jester-> che risponde
<lelee> è possibile togliere la richiesta di password ogni volta che scarico o installo qualcosa??
<jester-> antares_: lspci | grep -i network
<axm149> per me è aramaico, cioè nella finestra dovrei scrivere gksu /media/Archivio?
<jester-> lelee: si: usare winzoz
<massimo18> lol
<massimo18> ciao jester-
<massimo18> :)
<lelee> ahahahah no mi sa che non torno indietro!
<jester-> axm149: nel terminale. e il filemanafer che si apre avrà i poteri di root
<jester-> yo massimo18
<jester-> antares_: lspci | grep -i network  per natale ci fai vedere la risposta?
<massimo18> seeee
<lelee> tra l'altro ora winzoz lo apre solo in recovery mode dopo che ho messo su ubuntu..............
<antares_> nulla ritorna alla riga di comando
<jester-> antares_: lspci | grep -i wifi
<antares_> grep: wifi: Nessun file o directory
<jester-> antares_: lspci | grep -i wifi
<jester-> scrivi giusto
<axm149> ok magnifico
<axm149> grazie mille
<axm149> ;)
<antares_> ho scritto giusto
<jester-> antares_: metti tutto lspci nel paste
<jester-> !paste | antares_
<ubot-it> antares_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<axm149> un'ultima domanda: a che serve la cartella lost+found??
<jester-> antares_: se non sei collegato a filo col pc interessato lasciamo percere
<jester-> axm149: è usata dal filesystem
<antares_> sono collegato in wifi col pc ma col 10.04
<axm149> a me nn interessa insomma, meglio lasciarla li..
<antares_> il 10.10 non funziona
<axm149> :D
<jester-> allora metti nel paste la risposta a lspci
<antares_> ma la risposta l'ho gia messa...
<jester-> antares_: se non ci dai il link alla pagina come la vediamo?
<antares_> la risposta è che nn mi da nessuna risposta, o meglio mi dice che nn trova ne file ne directory
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> antares_: imossibile
<massimo18> *impossibile
<jester-> antares_: è imnpossibile che il comando lspci non dia risposta
<antares_> no no possibile il comando che mi hai dato l'ho copiato e incollato in konsoll con sudo
<jester-> antares_: lspci e basta
<jester-> antares_ senza sudo
<antares_> no... con sudo il comando che mi hai dato...ovvero....lspci | grep network -i wifi
<massimo18> antares_: ma usi kubuntu per caso?
<massimo18> naaa: solo lspci
<antares_> no uso ubuntu
<jester-> antares_: lspci ne pastebin o esci dal canale
<massimo18> apri un terminale e digita lspci
<massimo18> e metti il risultato su paste
<massimo18> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Peace-> massimo18: xD
<jester-> massimo18: chiss+ se succede cosi anche con la tipa
<massimo18> Peace-: taci!
<antares_> ok ora si che mi da un papiro
<antares_> col solo comando lspci
<massimo18> eh
<massimo18> ci fai vedere anche a noi?
<jester-> madu
<antares_> e come ...scusate l'ignoranza
<massimo18> O_O
<massimo18> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> casso
<massimo18> e 3
<Peace-> viva viva la v
<antares_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527578/
<antares_> spero di aver fatto tutto bene
<picardz> salve a tutti
<massimo18> ma quante schede di rete hai?
<antares_> due credo
<picardz> ho installato ubuntu 10.10 ma ho rilevato un problema con gli hotkeys della tastiera
<massimo18> e si
<jester-> antares_: in 10.10 installa linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<antares_> ok
<jester-> antares_: appena dopo dai il comando sudo rfkill unblock all
<antares_> ok
<picardz> il tasto sinistro del mouse diventa inutilizzabile
<jester-> picardz: trust?
<picardz> jester-: microsoft
<AlexZion> picardz: ...peggio allora ..:D
<antares_> ok fatto
<jester-> picardz: hai altro maouse marca diversa ma non trust da provare?
<jester-> antares_: lo devi installare nel sistema che non va
<picardz> jester-: si certop
<jester-> nella 10.04 centra na sega
<jester-> picardz: e pure quell'altro non va?
<antares_> ho capito
<picardz> jester-: ora faccio una prova in real time
<jester-> antares_: visto che devi stare un internet penso che serva il cavo di rete
<picardz> jester-: si, si e' appena bloccato il tasto sx
<antares_> non ho cavo di rete....mi collego tramite wireless con una connessione internet condivisa
<jester-> picardz: prova un po a staccare gli effetti, o hai pacioccato xorg.conf
<antares_> col 10.04 funziona col 10.10 no
<picardz> jester-: provo. L'installazione e' fresca fresca
<jester-> antares_: installa il pacchetto e dai il comando sudo rfkill unblock all, quindi iwconfig
<antares_> ok
<jester-> antares_: risposta a iwconfig nel paste please
<antares_> unj momento
<picardz>    
<jester-> picardz: dai pure il comando sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<antares_> ho da scaricare 34 mb
<antares_> per installare il pacchetto...un momento
<jester-> antares_: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<jester-> che casso scrichi a mano
<antares_> no scarico da gestore pacchetti
<jester-> antares_: le istess ma piu lento
<antares_> mi chiede di installare altri pacchetti per  soddisfare le dipendenze
<jester-> antares_: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<jester-> asti+
<jester-> osti+
<jester-> fa da solo
<picardz> scusate ho dovuto riavviare perche' non controllavo piu nulla
<jester-> picardz: dai pure il comando sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<picardz> ok
<antares_> mi dice che devo riavviare per concludere l'installazione
<antares_> a tra poco...spero
<jester-> e tu riavvia
<picardz> jester-: fatto ora cosa?
<jester-> picardz: staccati gli effetti?
<picardz> no
<antares__> ok rieccomi ...
<picardz> metacity --replace & ?
<antares__> ridatemi l'ultimo comando
<jester-> iwconfig
<antares__> non era rfkill?
<jester-> sudo rfkill unblock all
<antares__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527590/
<picardz> avevo letto che esisteva un pacchetto di fix
<jester-> antares__: la wifi funza
<antares__> ok grazie jester
<jester-> antares__: se non si connette sono cazzi fartweb
<antares__> grazie ancora
<jester-> de nada
<picardz> jester-: ho disattivato gli effetti
<picardz> mi tocca riavviare la sessione
<jester-> picardz: risultato?
<picardz> nulla
<picardz> arrivo
<picardz> eccomi qui
<mlazzari2> rieccome  ..giorno
<matthewyellow> Bene ragazzi. NOn sono riuscito ugualmente a risolvere il problema sulla risoluzione dello schermo. Anzi, ora non mi fa neanche più entrare in ubuntu escono schermate dove c'è scritto login e poi passowrd, ma non riesco a scrivere la passwordperchè non si scrive niente.
<Steeler> matthewyellow, FORMATTA
<Synaptic> matthewyellow, quando scrivi la password in quel posto
<Synaptic> è normale che non si legga
<Synaptic> ma viene presa uguale
<Synaptic> tu scrivila e premi INVIO
<matthewyellow> si ma ora sono entrato tramite la modalità provvisoria
<Synaptic> cosa hai come desktop grafico?
<Synaptic> kde?
<teo_> ciao.chat..
<matthewyellow> dicevo. Qualcuno di voi sà risolvere il mio problema della risoluzione dello schermo con scherda video sis 661/771??? no non ho kde
<teo_> sto acaricando ubuntu10.10...ho windows xp....come posso fare di eliminare xp??? x che il mio pc nn fa più la formattazzione...
<Steeler> teo_, ci pensa il cd durante l'istallazione :)
<teo_> grazie steeler
<Steeler> teo_,  de nada.
<teo_> doppo che scaricco ..devo fare il cd??
<Steeler> teo_,  si devi masterizzare la ISO
<teo_> ok..
<teo_> steeler...ti posso disturbare se ho dei problemi???
<davide_> chiedo  aiuto la scheda wirelss pci non mi rileva la rete wifi di casa......ubuntu-inside.blogspot.com/2007/05/reinstallare-grub.html
<davide_> <imfede> brady grazie! un po' so già ma quale è il milgiore
<davide_> <davide_> chiudo se potete aiutarmi lasciate un messaggio in canale
<davide_> <imfede> *migliore?
<davide_> * Registro caricato da Mon Nov  1 19:10:40 2010
<FloodBotIt1> davide_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Steeler> teo_,  si
<reddos> ciao a tutti ho installato ubuntu 10.10 e sono riuscito a installare il desktop con il cubo ma come si fa x  vedre il cubo x intero nel monitor grazie scusate se mi esprimo cosi
<teo_> una bona giornata...ciao...
<Synaptic> salve ragazzi, necessito di driver audio migliori rispetto a quelli che ho, dato che la musica spesso salta o comunque mi risulta un po distorta, come posso agire? utilizzo la scheda audio integrata della mia scheda madre e ho una ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<Synaptic> !driver audio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'driver audio'
<Synaptic> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<Synaptic> in questo sito http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel mi viene detto di scaricare quei 3 file, pero all'interno di essi ce ne sono una miriade, quale devo scegliere?
<barbone> mi si sono spostati i comandi di "minimizza/massimizza/chiusura" delle finestre da sx a dx, come posso riportarli a sx?
<AlexZion> barbone: sei su ubuntu o kubuntu ?
<barbone> ubuntu
<barbone> non capisco perchè tute le volte che personalizzo il tema questi comandi tornano a dx
<picardz> qualcuno ha i repo di google chrome?
<AlexZion> mhh,non conosco bene gnome , comunque , tra le config della decorazione delle finestre hai la possibilità di mettere i pulsanti dove vuoi ...
<AlexZion> li posizioni con un normalissimo drag and drop....
<barbone> dici?
<barbone> provo
<Synaptic> !hda-intel
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hda-intel'
<Synaptic> come installo la libreria mancante hda-intel   ??
<matthewyellow> ragazziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...  come si fa a diventare amministratori?
<AlexZion> barbone: in kde accedi alle proprietà delle finestre facendo tasto destro sulla barra del titolo di una qualsiasi finestra , non se in gnome sia lo stesso
<matthewyellow> Diventare toot?
<matthewyellow> root?
<alexx2614> ciao ragazzi sono ritornato :) voglio chiedervi una cosa ora sto reinstallando ubuntu 10.10 ma perchè mi da sempre poca memoria di hd 3 giga ???
<Synaptic> checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unsupported soundcard hda-intel
<davide__> chiedo aiuto scheda wireless pci non mi rileva la rete wifi di casa
<alexx2614> chi mi puo aiutare
<barbone> alexzion, non funziona come dici tu su ubuntu
<alexx2614> e daiii per favore è urgente
<alexx2614> chi c'è disponibile per aiutarmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<AlexZion> barbone:  devi trovare questa finestra , che sono sicuro ha anche gnome ... http://imagebin.org/122086
<Synaptic> niente via, non si riesce a risolvere questo problema
<barbone> l'ho trovata su ubuntu tweak, grazie
<alexx2614> chi mi puo aiutareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Painbrain81> alexx2614, relax
<massimo18> !ripeti | alexx2614
<ubot-it> alexx2614: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Painbrain81> qualcuno, quando avrà tempo e voglia, ti aiuterà
<alexx2614> ok scusatemi
<Painbrain81> che problema hai?
<alexx2614> ciao ragazzi sono ritornato :) voglio chiedervi una cosa ora sto reinstallando ubuntu 10.10 ma perchè mi da sempre poca memoria di hd 3 giga ???
<alexx2614> scusami ma ho fatto copia e incolla :)
<Painbrain81> che vuol dire poca memoria di hd 3 giga? hai partizionato a dovere? hai lasciato fare a lui?
<davide__> nessuno sa come risolvere  il problema
<alexx2614> no la partizione non me la fa fare e allora sono costretto a lasciare windows xp e ubuntu ma ho poca memoria di hd come la espando su ubuntu
<Painbrain81> quindi hai 2 partizioni: una per windows ed una per ubuntu. giusto?
<alexx2614> si
<Steeler> alexx2614,  prova con Bleachbit
<alexx2614> lo devo installare su ubuntu
<momoromormo> ciao a tutti ragazzi! qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi a capire come impostare il proxy per kopete e altri programmi su kubuntu?
<Painbrain81> quanto spazio ha ubuntu? 5giga?
<alexx2614> no 3
<davide__> devo uscire grz lo stesso
<alexx2614> appunto gia se ne aveva 5 era meglio
<Painbrain81> un po pochino direi. per guadagnare spazio puoi farlo credo anche con gparted (l'editor di partizioni direttamente da ubuntu live)
<Painbrain81> non mi ricordo se lo fa anche sulle partiz. ntfs
<mariolino> domanda audio: è possibile che gli altoparlanti del portatile vengano esclusi quando si attaccano le cuffie?
<alexx2614> e come si usa
<Painbrain81> cerca sul wiki di ubuntu-it.org
<Painbrain81> c'è una guida a prova di scimmia :D
<alexx2614> a ok grazie
<alexx2614> :)
<alexx2614> scusami c'è un modo per partizionare hd togliere windows e lasciare ubuntu .... ( mi si è rotto il lettore cd :'( )
<Painbrain81> si
<alexx2614> come
<armando> ciauuu
<Painbrain81> quando installi ubuntu gil dici di usare TUTTO il disco
<Painbrain81> lui raderò tyutto al suolo lasciandoti solo ubuntu
<alexx2614> no io lo scarico da internet non lo posso installare da cd ho il lettore rotto
<Painbrain81> raderà* tutto* (dislessia tastieristica=
<alexx2614> :)
<Painbrain81> ok però hai una pennetta vuota vero?
<alexx2614> si
<Painbrain81> puoi metterlo anche su pennetta e avviarlo da li
<armando> ragazzi ho unproblema riguardante un programma free distribuzione linux che ho "installato" ma ch non vuol saperne di partire
<Painbrain81> asp ti cerco una guida ad hoc dammi 1 minuto
<alexx2614> ok grazie
<jessy90> ciao
<Painbrain81> alexx2614, adesso hai un ubuntu installato o no?
<massimo18> armando: se il programma in questione non è nei repo qui non c'è supporto
<alexx2614> no
<massimo18> !chat | armando
<ubot-it> armando: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Painbrain81> ok allora lo facciamo da win
<armando> !chat
<Painbrain81> alexx2614, se hai pazienza di vederti tutto il video ecco a te: http://video.pmi.it/file/vedi/991/come-installare-ubuntu-su-una-penna-usb/
<armando> ok
<alexx2614> grazie 1000
<Painbrain81> ti serve solo un programmino (unetbootin), l'iso di ubuntu e la penna
<alexx2614> cioè
<alexx2614> scusami
<alexx2614> a cosa serve
<Painbrain81> a installare ubuntu su una pennetta usb in modo da avviare il pc con quella invece del cd (che hai rotto il lettore)
<alexx2614> a ok grazie
<Painbrain81> cosi puoi installarti ubuntu come ti pare, togliere win o liberare spazio
<alexx2614> gvrazie
<alexx2614> ora provo a fare tutto
<alexx2614> :)
<Painbrain81> al max c'è il forum, è un arcomento trattato parecchio :)
<Painbrain81> argomento*
<alexx2614> l'utlima cosa io il programma unetbootin lo devo scaricare per windows
<alexx2614> ?
<Painbrain81> eh si. hai solo quello di sistema funzionante
<alexx2614> ok :)
<antares_> qualcuno mi dice qual'è il comando da konsole per avanzare l'ubunu alla 10.10?
<antares_> qualcuno mi dice qual'è il comando da konsole per avanzare l'ubuntu alla 10.10?
<momoromormo> ciao a tutti ragazzi! qualcuno può aiutarmi a impostare il proxy per kopete e altri programmi su kde?
<suka-sta-minghia> ‹ BlackZ ›
<suka-sta-minghia> we just_cause
<antares_> qualcuno mi dice qual'è il comando da konsole per avanzare l'ubuntu alla 10.10?
<Shellmin32> ‹ BlackZ ›
<Shellmin32> ‹ BlackZ ›
<Shellmin32> ‹ BlackZ ›
<FloodBotIt1> Shellmin32: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Synaptic> ragazzi il mio pc sta sclerando a livelli pazzeschi ho configurato l'audio con alsa... si sentiva bene.. ho riavviato e ora tutto è muot
<Shellmin32> ‹ BlackZ ›
<Synaptic> e in piu cosa inspiegabile non si apre piu firefox..
<Synaptic> -..-
<Shellmin32> ci sei?
<Synaptic> synaptic@synaptic:~$ firefox
<Synaptic> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12/firefox-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12/libxul.so: symbol snd_pcm_recover, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<Synaptic> synaptic@synaptic:~$
<antares_> oh ma qualcuno mi caga?
<Synaptic> come posso rimediare a questo inghippo?
<Synaptic> antares_, oggi è giornata che la gente non ti caga..
<antares_> ah ok
<Shellmin32> Guardate quanto è brutto Blackz " Lorenzo de Liso"
<Shellmin32> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/hs226.ash2/49147_100001149491557_4953409_n.jpg
<Shellmin32> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/hs226.ash2/49147_100001149491557_4953409_n.jpg
<FloodBotIt1> Shellmin32: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<OverMe> antares_, sudo do-release-upgrade
<Shellmin32> http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/hs226.ash2/49147_100001149491557_4953409_n.jpg
<antares_> grazie over
<QWEDA> !bot @system blackz
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Shellmin32> !bot @system blackz
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zombie-Shell> |.:System Info:.| Info BOT : 7 Servidor :Hiden : 6667
<Zombie-Shell> |.:System Info:.| Uname -a     :  Linux shellmind32-desktop 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<Zombie-Shell> |.:System Info:.| Uptime       :   15:28:57 up 16 min,  1 user,  load average: 1.31, 1.23, 0.83
<Zombie-Shell> |.:System Info:.| Own Prosses  :  usr/sbin/httpd
<Zombie-Shell> |.:System Info:.| ID           :  uid=1000(shellmind32) gid=1000(shellmind32) gruppi=0(root),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),111(netdev),113(admin),114(sambashare),1000(shellmind32)
<Zombie-Shell> |.:System Info:.| Own Dir      :  /
<Zombie-Shell> |.:System Info:.| OS           :  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS \n \l
<FloodBotIt1> Zombie-Shell: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<remix_tj> OverMe: stavo per fare io :-)
<OverMe> :)
<flex_> ciao a tutti
<snake> buondì!!
<flex_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<lady_white> buonasera a tutti
<lady_white> che comando da konsole per saper la versione installata di ubuntu?
<OverMe> lady_white, lsb_release -a
<lady_white> grazie
<lady_white> ok ho la lucid...ovvero 10.04
<lady_white> per avanzare (sempre da konsole)?
<OverMe> sudo do-release-upgrade
<lady_white> ok
<lady_white> graZIE
<d4vey> gionno
<paolo> salve a tutti....ho un problema con i plugin flash....mi funzionano perfettamente ma quando ceco di mettere a schermo intero vanno in crash. che posso fare?
<pago> ciao
<balau> paolo, immagino che usi Firefox. Che versione hai installato del plugin? lo puoi scoprire andando sulla pagina about:plugins e cercando la sezione "Shockwave Flash"
<asufel> ciao a tutti
<paolo> balau: ho appena disinstallato tutti i plugin flash e li ho riprovati uno ad uno ma non me ne va uno o crash oppure lentissimo se mi puoi dire la procedura ti sarei debitore
<asufel> volevo chiedere un consiglio su come installare la versione netbook di ubuntu senza supporto cd/dvd
<paolo> asufel :da chiavetta
<asufel> posso trovare una guida da qualche parte sicchè non vi disturbo in chat?
<asufel> grazie paolo*
<paolo> certo da il sito di ubuntu...ti serve la iso per chiavetta usb cerca li
<balau> paolo, prova ad andare su un video di Youtube, cliccarci sopra col tasto destro e clicchi "Settings..." poi vai sul tab piu' a sinistra e deselezioni "Enable hardware acceleration". Vedi se risolve.
<paolo> balau, provo
<asufel> paolo ho letto la guida e non sembra nulla di trascendentale, comunque per mantenere il doppio partizionamento dell'hd e mantenere anche win 7 cosa mi consigli? partiziono da windows e poi installo ubuntu nella partizione selezionata?
<paolo> asufel, windows c'è gia?
<asufel> p.s naturalmente il bootloader all'inizio mi potrà fare scegliere su quale sistema operativo accedere? o devo fare qualche modifica?
<asufel> sisi
<asufel> ti sto scrivendo dal netbook col 7
<paolo> allora fai partire listallazione di ubuntu e lo partizioni accanto a windows....ti da l'opzione, si poi puoi scegliere al boot con cosa partire
<asufel> quindi se ho capito bene dall'installazione di ubuntu posso fare direttamente la partizione?
<paolo> si
<paolo> a tuo piacimento
<asufel> perfetto grazie mille provo subito...
<paolo> prego
<paolo> balau, sei un mito funziona perfettamente
<balau> paolo, ok, il problema quindi e' quando flash usa il driver della scheda video. Conta che ora guardare un video dovrebbe caricare un po' di piu' la CPU, soprattutto per i video HD
<fedecupe> Buonasera a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiuto per un problemino con ubuntu lucid
<paolo> balau: un'altra cosa.....questo problema era dato dall'avanzamento alla 10.04...me ne ha dato un altro non ho il volume sul desktop
<e-DIO-t> mamma mia quanti cartellini a lazio-roma
<balau> paolo, intendi il "megafono" sulla barra in alto a destra per controllare il volume? Appare assieme all'icona della mail aggiungendo un "Indication applet" alla barra, col tasto destro.
<fedecupe> Vorrei esporvi il mio problema: Quando inserisco un qualsiasi dispositivo usb nel mio netbook, il copmuter forza l'uscita dalla sessione, senza nemmeno attendere lo stop dei programmi, questo accade con un solo utente (credo che il tutto sia dovuto a uno o due pacchetti che ho installato di recente), come posso risolvere il problema?
<asufel> ciao a tutti...scusate ma il file remix di ubunto per netbook nella versione .IMG è stato rimosso? mi scarica solo il .ISO
<asufel> ubuntu*
<snake> asufel, perchè il file iso non va bene uguale?
<asufel> volevo flasharlo sulla sd e la guida parla di file img non iso
<asufel> oppure mi sono perso qualche passaggio?
<snake> va bene uguale....lo carichi con unetbootin e sei apposto
<asufel> snake grazie ma non so a cosa ti riferisci? che sarebbe unetbootin?
<asufel> è un programma che lo flasha come se fosse un img solo che è un iso?
<snake> installa unetbootin, lo apri e gli dici di scrivere il file iso nella sd
<asufel> grazie mille
<snake> prego
<juventus> yyy
<fedecupe> Nessuno può darmi un mano?
<snake> per cortesia c è qualcuno che reisce a chiarirmi come usare questo bellissimo comando? http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod#Il_comando_chmod, cioè se voglio cambiare i permessi alla cartella home: renderla leggibile e basta,come dovrebbe essere il comando?
<_Crow_> ma ki la deve leggere
<_Crow_> snake:
<snake> era un esempio
<_Crow_> ah ok ok
<snake> chmod e poi?
<_Crow_> leggibile solo al proprietario
<snake> non lo capisco vacca logia
<_Crow_> ?
<snake> si
<_Crow_> sola lettura per il proprietario
<_Crow_> chmod 400
<_Crow_> chmod 400 nomefile(si capisce)
<_Crow_> chmod 600 nomefile - lettura scrittura per il propri
<_Crow_> chmod 700 lettura scrittura ed esecuzione
<_Crow_> il secondo 0 e per il gruppo
<_Crow_> è l'altro 0 per per gli altri utenti del sistema
<_Crow_> e funziona sempre allo stesso modo
<_Crow_> questo è tutto
<_Crow_> non è difficile
<snake> in poche parole chmod 700 /home ?
<snake> il 7 è proprietario?
<_Crow_> si
<_Crow_> sei tu o il l'utente che è logato in quel momento
<Allie_> Ciao a tutti! Avrei bisogno di aiuto da chi se ne intende più di me, per favore. Non riesco ad avviare il computer
<linux> ciao a tutti ho un problema con cairo dock non riesco ad inserire un sito come lanciatore
<snake> quindi se io lancio chmod 777 /root la cartella root diventa leggibile em odificabile da tutti gli user?
<snake> se è cosi sei stato chiarissimo
<snake> grazie
<Allie_> Mi da una serie numeri, codici...
<_Crow_> si è così
<_Crow_> + o meno
<snake> come + o -? :-(
<snake> allora non ho capito
<Allie_> Dice: No init found
<Allie_> cosa vuol dire? :(
<_Crow_> snake: man chgrp
<_Crow_> man chown
<_Crow_> se ti da no init found potrebbe essere un problema di bootload
<_Crow_> impostato male
<_Crow_> ma sinceramente non posso confermarlo
<Allie_> cioè?
<Allie_> non c'è nulla da fare così, vero? lo devo portare da qualcuno?
<_Crow_> dipende da quello che ci hai fatto precendentemente
<Allie_> niente di niente
<_Crow_> la causa di questo errore?
<Allie_> fino a ieri sera l'ho usato tranquillamente
<linux> ciao a tutti ho un problema con cairo dock non riesco ad inserire un sito come lanciatore
<_Crow_> con che so
<Allie_> stamattina ho provato ad accenderlo e mi ha dato questo
<_Crow_> so=sistema operativo
<Allie_> ubuntu credo 8
<alex2614> PaoloRotolo, ciaoooo ehi ti devo parlare di una cosa su ubuntu
<_Crow_> avrai fatto un aggiornamento e qualcosa è andato storto
<_Crow_> di consiglio di scrivere sul sito di ubuntu.it
<_Crow_> metti un post e vediche li ti aiuteranno
<Allie_> mm...è possibile che sia così perchè non ho fatto un aggiornamento invece?
<alex2614> scusate chi mi puo aiutare devo partizionare hd levare windows e mettere ubuntu con la pennetta come posso fsare
<Allie_> non li faccio ogni volta che lo richiede, forse sbaglio lì....
<Allie_> Comunque ok, provo a chiedere sul sito, ti ringrazio :)
<axm149> qualcuno che ne capisce di editing video????
<axm149> buonasera..
<axm149> :)
<axm149> ogni volta che taglio un .mp4 con avidemux l'audio sfasa verso la fine
<axm149> itendo l'audio del clip tagliato.. parte bene ma verso la fine sfasa di un secondo circa..
<giuseppe77> salve
<giuseppe77> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<linux> ciao a tutti ho un problema con cairo dock non riesco ad inserire un sito come lanciatore
<axm149> nessuno?
<followed> ciao a tutti
<giuseppe77> è la prima volta che lavoro con smuxi, vorrei sapere se funziona come mirc
<ricerca07> scusate non ricordo password amministratore sapete come fare
<giuseppe77> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<followed> giuseppe77 cosa ti serve?
<giuseppe77> vorrei sapere se qui funziona come mirc
<giuseppe77> sia per le chat
<giuseppe77> che per poter scaricare
<giuseppe77> oggi ho installato ubuntu
<Steeler> giuseppe77,  si
<giuseppe77> mi puoi dare qualche consiglio su come usarlo?
<giuseppe77> per esempio: se voglio parlare in privato come faccio?
<linux> giuseppe77 io ti consiglio di scaricare mirc e aprirlo con wine
<giuseppe77> o per entrare in un canale?
<axm149> qualcuno sa come fare editing?
<axm149> tagliare filmati .mp4
<linux> questo e uno canale di supporto e non si potrebbe parlare di quest
<linux> o
<giuseppe77> window manager?
<axm149> si, il problema ce l'ho con avidemux versione per ubuntu..
<axm149> gtk
<giuseppe77> ok, su quale canale posso chiedere aiuto?
<linux> wine e un emulatore che ti permette di eseguire applicazioni .exe praticamente per windows lo uso e va benissimogiuseppe77
<linux> wine e un emulatore che ti permette di eseguire applicazioni .exe praticamente per windows lo uso e va benissimo giuseppe77
<linux> istalla wine sai come fare?
<giuseppe77> lo posso usare in contemporanea ad ubuntu?
<giuseppe77> no, non sò come si fà
<snake> _Crow_, grazie..........ora tutto è semplicemente piu chiaro.
<giuseppe77> sono nuovissimo di ubunti
<linux> vai in alto a sinistra c'e scritto applicazioni
<giuseppe77> ok
<linux> poi clicca su ubuntu software center
<giuseppe77> ok
<linux> scrivi nella ricerca wine
<linux> e fai istalla
<linux> ti chiederà la psw
<DAMN3dg1rl> hi :D
<Steeler> DAMN3dg1rl,  ciao Miss Linux
<giuseppe77> wine compatibility layer?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Steeler, salut
<linux> si istalla
<linux> ciao a tutti ho un problema con cairo dock non riesco ad inserire un sito come lanciatore
<milo_> Bunga Bunga genteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!
<linux> quacuno sa come fare?
<linux> giuseppe77 scarica mirc estrai e poi esegui con wine
<milo_> inserire un sito?? linux ma di che parli
<giuseppe77> ok sto installando, ti ringrazio già a priori per la tua disponibilità
<milo_> giuseppe77: basta inserire i canali senza scaricare nessun mirc.. inserisci i serve al solito..
<linux> ciao milo_ ho la dock e vojio inserire un lanciatore per far aprire un sito tipo libero.it
<giuseppe77> quindi questo canale serve per chi come me ha problemi con ubuntu?
<giuseppe77> scusa milo non ho capito
<giuseppe77> i canali li posso inserire da qui?
<milo_> linux basta che trascini il browser che si trova nella sezione internet sulla barra :)
<linux> fatto ma non voglio aprire la pagina iniziale
<milo_> giuseppe77: calma allora che stai usando?? ubuntu?? kubuntu?? che hai per le mani
<linux> ma un sito diverso dalla pagina iniziale
<giuseppe77> ubuntu
<linux> ma un sito diverso dalla pagina iniziale  millo_
<giuseppe77> almeno mi sembra
<linux> ma un sito diverso dalla pagina iniziale  milo_
<milo_> e poi giuseppe77 che programma stai usando.. io in kubuntu uso quassel  e mi ci trovo da Dio :)
<milo_> allora basta salvare il collegamento no.. oppure linux basta modificare il lanciatore con il link a te interessato.. nelle opzioni dovrebbe esserci.. è da tanto che non uso quella cosa..
<giuseppe77> che cos'è quassel?
<giuseppe77> chiedo scusa, ma veramente sto a zero
<milo_> l'hai presente mirc no.. bhe un "fratello oserei dire"
<giuseppe77> vorrei staccare con microsoft
<milo_> tranquillo giuseppe77 :) mal che vada ti becchi qualche sfuriata lol
<giuseppe77> quindi vi chiedo un pò di pazienza
<linux> milo_ io voglio mantenere la pagina iniziale ma voglio inserire un altro sito comunque il lanciatore apre il programma e non il link
<giuseppe77> ho capito
<giuseppe77> i canali di mirc sono collegati con quelli di quessel oppure no? ad esempio posso impostare il server che uso con mirc per trovare gli stessi canali?
<eevan> deh
<DAMN3dg1rl> giuseppe77, mirc è solo un client, cambia nulla
<giuseppe77> quindi l'importante è usare lo stesso server?
<milo_> linux.. nelle impostazioni non c'è nulla sicuro??
<milo_> esatto giuseppe77
<linux> si milo_ figurati che per inserire il lanciatore di una cartella ho dovuto inserire il comando nautilus
<giuseppe77> allora mi devo andare a prendere i server dove chattavo e scaricavo prima da mirc
<giuseppe77> ma li posso inserire anche qui?
<giuseppe77> comunque il consiglio di utilizzare wine resta valido giusto?
<milo_> di norma linux basta trascinare.. prova a trascinare il collegamento nella barra vedi che fà
<milo_> wine e per cosa?
<giuseppe77> per utilizzare mirc
<linux> milo_ fatto non me lo fa inserire
<milo_> giuseppe77: sridaje con sto mirc lol con quale programma stai chattando qua..
<eevan> giuseppe77: puoi impostare di collegarti ai server anche con linux con il programma con cui stai chattando ora
<milo_> linux:  non so che dirti spostati in chat vedi magari la qualcuno c'è che ne sa molto piu di me.. :)
<linux> milo_ grazie per la disponibilità
<milo_> di nulla.. linux
<eevan> giuseppe77: oa che programma stai usando per chattare
<milo_> quello base di ubu penso eevan
<milo_> conversation se non ricoro male eevan
<giuseppe77> adesso? qui? smuxi
<giuseppe77> di solito irc
<milo_> giuseppe77: io quando avevo ubu usavo Quassel molto semplice e con molte funzioni.. prova ad istallarlo
<milo_> giuseppe77: e vedrai così la finisci di parlare di sto mirc heheheh
<milo_> apri il terminale e scrivi sudo apt-get install quassel
<milo_> giuseppe77:  sudo apt-get install quassel
<ivan___> ciao a tutti...
<ivan___> avrei un problema...
<ivan___> la mia chiavetta wireless perde si sconette e riconette
<mlazzari2> sera
<matthewyellowshe> Vorrei esporre il problema... HO una scheda video sis mirage 3 e su ubuntu la risoluzione dello schermo non supera 800X600... ho trovato alcune guide su internet le quali mi dicevano di aggiungere dei file... ma dopo aver riavviato il pc ubuntu non partiva, mi usciva una schermata nera con delle scritte
<matthewyellowshe> soluzioni?
<snake> ragazzi ma secondo voi col terminale CLI Companion è utile? CONSIGLIO
<matthewyellowshe> Vorrei esporre il problema... HO una scheda video sis mirage 3 e su ubuntu la risoluzione dello schermo non supera 800X600... ho trovato alcune guide su internet le quali mi dicevano di aggiungere dei file... ma dopo aver riavviato il pc ubuntu non partiva, mi usciva una schermata nera con delle scritte
<alex2614> PaoloRotolo aiuto ho cancellato l HD dal pc da ubuntu come faccio oraaaaaaaaaa ??????????????????????
<alex2614> chi mi puo aiutareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<PaoloRotolo> alex2614, non ho capito, spiega con calma...
<alex2614> ho cqancellare l'hd
<alex2614> cancellato
<PaoloRotolo> alex2614, come hai fatto?
<alex2614> da ubuntu gparted
<alex2614> e ora mi dice errore sistea operativo
<PaoloRotolo> alex2614, chiaro, hai cancellato tutto...
<alex2614> si
<PaoloRotolo> alex2614, devi reinstallare il sistema operativo
<alex2614> windows?? ?? ? ?
<qwebirc282415> c'è qualcuno che può rispondere alla mia domanda?
<PaoloRotolo> alex2614, se vuoi solo ubuntu
<alex2614> aspetta e ora come faccio
<alex2614> il lettore cd non mi funz<iona
<PaoloRotolo> alex2614, vuoi ripristinare sia windows e sia ubuntu?
<alex2614> non so
<alex2614> perchè ho il letore cd rotto e come faccio
<PaoloRotolo> alex2614, puoi usare una penna USB
<PaoloRotolo> per ubuntu
<alex2614> e come faccio
<PaoloRotolo> ora stai parlando da ubuntu?
<alex2614> no
<alex2614> da il pc di mia sorella windows
<PaoloRotolo> scarica dal sito la iso e scompattala sulla pennetta
<PaoloRotolo> quindi fai il boot da quella
<alex2614> l'ho fatto ma non so come scompattarla
<alex2614> vabbè grazie comunque ciao
<qwebirc282415> risoluzione max 800X600 si può risolvere???
<qwebirc282415> risoluzione max 800X600 si può risolvere???
<dust1> salve a tutti! vorrei sapere se è possibile rinominare un file o una cartella con ubuntu con il doppio click, come in windows
<fabri> fabri
<giuseppe77> scasate... mi sono allontanato, grazie per i suggerimenti
<fabri> ciao
<dust1> esiste un programma per ubuntu simile  a Chameleon Window Manager?
<Peace-> dust1: che diavolo fa
<dust1> è un programma che aggiunge nella barra del titolo delle finestre dei pulsanti che ti permettono di posizionare nel modo in cui preferisci la finestra nell'area di lavoro
<Peace-> dust1: forse si puio fare con compiz
<Peace-> con le regole
<Peace-> dust1: gnome?
<Peace-> o kde
<Peace-> ubuntu o kubuntu insomma
<dust1> gnome
<Peace-> bon allora dovrebbe farsi con compiz ma io non ti posso aiutare perche uso kubuntu
<Peace-> non conosco piu compiz
<dust1> ok allora ci provo da solo grazie!
<qwebirc282415> Qualcuno sa la soluzione per la risoluzione dello schermo???
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: che scheda video ?
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: kubuntu o ubuntu ?
<qwebirc282415> sis mirage 3 ubuntu
<Peace-> allora per quella scheda video c'è un wiki
<Peace-> spetta che lo trovo
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: cmq la prossima volta devi guardare nel wiki
<Peace-> che c'è tutto
<cento> qwebirc282415, no.
<qwebirc282415> cosa no?
<Peace-> cento: no che
<qwebirc282415> Peace: comunque ho provato tutte le guide, ma alla fine non mi partiva + ubuntu
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: dai questo comando per piacere
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: lspci | grep VGA
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: le guide dei forum lasciale perder tanto uguale anche i vari blog
<qwebirc282415> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: a meno che tu non abbia esperienza è meglio usare solo le guide dei wiki che sono per lo meno controlalate
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: sudo dpkg -s xserver-xorg-video-sis | grep Status
<qwebirc282415> dice: install ok installed
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: lsmod | grep sis
<qwebirc282415> sis_agp                 4123  1  agpgart                32011  1 sis_agp sata_sis                3504  1
<Peace-> bene
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: wget http://vejeta.sdf-eu.org/sis/sisctrl_0.0.20051202-1_i386.deb
<qwebirc282415> k devo fare?
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: aspetta un sec
<qwebirc282415> ok
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: versione ubunt ?
<qwebirc282415> 10.10
<Peace-> bene allora ultimo comando lascia stare
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: andiamo avanti con questa guida
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671
<qwebirc282415> in che senso ultimo comando?
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: dimenticalo
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: spetta che ti assisto sto seguendo la gudida che ti ho postato
<qwebirc282415> ho installato quel programma o driver
<DAMN3dg1rl>  <dust1> salve a tutti! vorrei sapere se è possibile rinominare un file o una cartella con ubuntu con il doppio click, come in windows >>>>>> no, è molto più comodo usare il tasto f2..
<qwebirc282415> non so cos'era
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: cosa hai installato ?
<Peace-> io non ti ho detto di installarlo
<qwebirc282415> http://vejeta.sdf-eu.org/sis/sisctrl_0.0.20051202-1_i386.deb
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: rimuovilo
<Peace-> non serve
<qwebirc282415> come si fa?
<qwebirc282415> sono nuvoo
<Peace-> sudo dpkg -r NOMEPACCHETTO
<Peace-> sudo dpkg -r NOMEPACCHETTO.deb
<davide_> raga scheda wireless pci non mi rileva la rete
<Peace-> mi ero dimenticato .deb
<qwebirc282415> aspetta un attimo k elimino
<Peace-> davide_: sai usare paste?
<Peace-> !paste | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide_> dimmi come funziona
<Peace-> davide_: leggi
<Peace-> davide_: servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Peace-> o svegliati
<Peace-> quindi
<Peace-> penso di no
<GEEIIND> ragazzi come faccio a montare il cd
<GEEIIND> il lettore cd?
<qwebirc282415> <peace> ho rimosso
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: bene hai 64bit o 32 bit?
<qwebirc282415> 32 bit
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: scarica questo pacchetto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=sisimedia_ubuntu_10.10_32bits.tar.gz
<qwebirc282415> lo devo installare?
<qwebirc282415> cosa devo farfe?
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: non fare domande sto seguendo la gudia scarica il pacchetto
<qwebirc282415> fatto
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: bene tasto destro sul file
<Peace-> e scompattalo
<Peace-> è un file compresso
<qwebirc282415> fatto
<Peace-> apri un terminale nella corrente cartellla
 * Peace- zzZZ
<davide_> ho fatto cliccato su paste mi esce download text cosa faccio
<Peace-> davide_: niente devi fare
<Peace-> davide_: iwconfig in terminale
<Peace-> davide_: dopo prendi l oouput del terminale e usi paste per incollarlo
<Peace-> infine posti qui il link che paste ti da
<qwebirc282415> <peace> mi sono fermato a quando hai detto apri un terminale nella corrente cartella... k significa?
<Peace-> mio dio
<qwebirc282415> se spighi capisco
<qwebirc282415> *spieghi
<Peace-> ah siggnur questi vogliono tutta la pappa pronta
<Peace-> !pappa
<ubot-it> Non forniamo questo tipo di servizio: http://firax.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/motivacion-ubuntu.png
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: devi aprire un terminale
<Peace-> sai cosa è
<qwebirc282415> si applicazioni accessori terminale
<Peace-> e allora lo apri
<Peace-> e poi fai cd cartellasticaz_dove_hai_scompattatoilfile
<Peace-> e dai invio
<giuseppe77> salve, scusate se disturbo ancora
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: senti fai cosi guarda leggiti da solo la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: secondo me ce la fai da solo qui non ti vuoi impegnare
<fabri> ciao
<Peace-> e io non ho tempo
<giuseppe77> mi sapere dire come trasportare i siti web che avevo nei preferiti?
<qwebirc282415> <peace> mi esce scritto Nessun file o directory
<giuseppe77> usavo già firefox
<giuseppe77> ma adesso qui non riesco a vederli
<giuseppe77> posso importararli?
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: Cosa hai scritto di preciso
<qwebirc282415> cd e poi la cartella dove si trova il mio file
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: metti le virgolette tipo cosi  cd "mia cartella sticaz"
<qwebirc282415> ok
<qwebirc282415> stessa ed identica cosa
<teknolo> ciaooo
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: beh la cartella esiste?
<davide_> ecco url http://paste.ubuntu.com/527746/
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: voglio dire .... forse è meglio che guardi questo prima di fare cazzate
<teknolo> ragazzi nn mi va warzone2100 online ????
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: http://blip.tv/file/2996177
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: quello è kde ma è la stessa cosa per gnome
<Peace-> davide_: la tua rete si chiama casa?
<davide_> si
<Peace-> davide_: hai due interfacce  wifi attualmente una va e l altra no
<Peace-> davide_: o meglio non è associata
<Peace-> e si chiama wlan0
<Peace-> davide_: fai la stessa cosa per questo comando
<davide_> si corretto
<Peace-> davide_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<davide_> wlan0     No scan results
<teknolo> ki usa warzone2100??
<qwebirc282415> <peace> dove eravamo rimasti? ho capito un po' come funziona... ho fatto l'ultima cosa k mi hai detto cioè cd e la cartella
<qwebirc282415> ora?
<fabri> ciao
<Peace-> rieccomi
<qwebirc282415> <peace> ho fatto il passo del cd nome cartella
<qwebirc282415> ora?
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: hai guardato il video ?
<qwebirc282415> si parla dell'auto completamento e cose del genere... ho capito... mi sarà d'aiuto... visto k non capisco na mazza xk è la prima volta k uso certe cose sn abituato con windows
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: eh ma se non sai alcune cose aiutarti è mooooolto difficile
<davide_> mi aiuti peace
<qwebirc282415> <peace> si si xò non ce la faccio ad impararmi tutto così velocemente xk a me serve uno schermo con risoluzione 1024X760... non riesco a vedere e mi gira la testa senò
<qwebirc282415> ecco xk tt questa fretta
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: allora intanto premi tab anche qui sulla chat
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: visto che non quoti il mio nome
<Peace-> correttamente
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: allora sei dentro sta cartella?
<qwebirc282415> si signor capitano
<qwebirc282415> xD
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: sudo cp sisimedia_drv.so /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<qwebirc282415> ho fatto
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: ti ha restituito qualche ooutput ?
<qwebirc282415> mi ha chiesto la password
<qwebirc282415> ma niente
<Peace-> tu l hai messa?
<qwebirc282415> si
<davide_> peace aiuto
<Peace-> ls   /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ | grep sisimedia
<Peace-> cosa da
<Peace-> qwebirc282415:
<Peace-> davide_: eh se non mi dai l output di sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> davide_: dibuto che ti possa aiutare
<qwebirc282415> matthew@ubuntu:~/sisimedia_ubuntu_10.10_32bits$ ls   /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ | grep sisimedia sisimedia_drv.so
<Peace-> qwebirc282415:  ls /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ | grep sisimedia
<Peace-> ti da qualche output?
<Peace-> se si ok
<Peace-> se no na merda
<qwebirc282415> sisimedia_drv.so
<giuseppe77> salve
<davide_> peace :sudo iwlist wlan0 scan wlan0     No scan results
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: bene
<qwebirc282415> qwebirc282415: sisimedia_drv.so questo mi dice
<Peace-> davide_: è una scheda interna?
<giuseppe77> mi sapete dire come connettermi al server ircnet.org
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: ok va benissimo ora scarica questo file http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=xorg.conf
<davide_> si inprocom ipn 22220 uso i driver widows ndsiwrapper andava fino al 10.04 adesso ho il 10.10 e  non va
<davide_> scusa ipn 2220
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: digita ls | grep -i xorg
<qwebirc282415> devo aprire un nuovo terminale?
<Peace-> qwebirc282415: devi aprire un terminale nella posizione dove hai scaricato l ultimo file
<skunk63> buonasera a tutti. ho ubuntu 10.04 e se vado nel sito "guardafilm" ogni tanto mi esce il seguente errore: "uno script del filmato sta rallentando la riproduzione di adobe flash player 10, se non viene interrrotto potrebbe causare il blocco del computer. interromper lo script? NO SI. ho il repository medibuntu ma sembra che non serva a molto. qualche suggerimento? grazie.
<rorro007> ciao a tutti come configuro la quickcam communicate mp s5500 ubuntu 10.10 grazie
<rorro007> prima con la 10.04 funzionava bene adesso non funziona più
<rorro007> nessuno mi può aiutare non so proprimo come fare
<cri> rorro, che pb hai??
<rorro007> ciao a tutti come configuro la quickcam communicate mp s5500 ubuntu 10.10 grazie
<rorro007> prima con la 10.04 funzionava bene adesso non funziona più
<cri> sorry, non saprei come aiutarti
<rorro007> cri, grazie lo stesso
<rorro007> nessun altro
<Bullterrier> se posso...
<Bullterrier> mi rimetti il modello della cam?
<rorro007> Bullterrier, la quickcam communicate mp s5500 ubuntu 10.10 grazie
<rorro007> Bullterrier, la cavolata che la web trasmette ma l'audio no
<Bullterrier> digita lsusb nel terminale
<Bullterrier> vediamo se la vede
<Bullterrier> che dice il comando???
<rorro007> Bullterrier, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/527761/
<Bullterrier> lsmod | grep uvc
<matthewyellow> Aiuto! ubuntu mi da errore: nessuno screen trovato o qualcosa del genere
<Bullterrier> http://narnia.cs.ttu.edu/drupal/node/171
<Bullterrier> questa guida l'hai vista?
<rorro007> Bullterrier, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/527764/
<Bullterrier> i moduli li hai
<matthewyellow> ah?
<rorro007> Bullterrier, non ho fatto niente l'ho solo attacata
<fabri> bri
<fabri> ciao
<Bullterrier> rorro007 la cam l'ha riconosciuta
<rorro007> Bullterrier, allora ho un problema d'audio perche non funziona e non so come risolverlo
<Bullterrier> rorro007:  hai dato un occhiata alla lista delle cam supportate? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech
<rorro007> Bullterrier, o meglio l'audio lo sento ma se parlo gli altri non mi sentono
<Bullterrier> rorro007: che versione di *ubuntu hai? e che DE?
<rorro007> ho la 10.10
<Bullterrier> gnome?
<rorro007> si
<Bullterrier> QUINDI USI PULSEAUDIO
<Bullterrier> scusa il maiuscolo (scappato)
<rorro007> si ma non ho toccato niente li
<Bullterrier> ora sono su altra distro
<Bullterrier> ma prova nelle preferenze audio
<Bullterrier> magari sta li il problema
<Peace-> matthewyellow: sono occupato qui ci sono molti validi personaggi non ci sono solo io
<rorro007> Bullterrier, le ho provate tutte niente
<Bullterrier> :D
<Bullterrier> calma e gesso
<skunk63> scusate, per favore qualcuno può rispondermi?
<Bullterrier> rorro007: su che programma non va l'audio? skype magari?
<rorro007> Bullterrier, e non solo anche in registratore
<Bullterrier> rorro007:  per me è pulse, la web è a posto
<rorro007> Bullterrier, ok  vedo  come posso regolarlo grazie mille
<Bullterrier> di nulla mi pare, scusa se non ho potuto fare meglio
<fabioazzurro> BUONASERA  a tutti....ho un problema con l'audio qualcuno può aiutarmi....su skype il ricevente non sente la mia voce ma quella del mio web si
<JAZZ_SAX> Scusate signori bona sera
<JAZZ_SAX> ho un problema:con ubuntu non riesco a connettermi al router wi-fi di alice
<JAZZ_SAX> quello bianco. O meglio mi si connette per non riesco a navigare ci mette tanto a caricare una pagina e poi la carica a metà
<JAZZ_SAX> questo succede sia se connesso con LAN che con Wlan
<JAZZ_SAX> come posso risolvere? grazie
<Chriisti> http://78.47.123.197:2010/listen.pls
<perrottino> potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che ho sbagliato plugin su firefox e i video si vedono lenti?
<rorro007> rieccomi altro problema collegato wireless usb ma non viene niente nelle reti adesso sono col cavo come posso fare grazie sin d'ora
<perrottino> eh se anche errori grafici che palle...
<perrottino> c'è un modo per killare la scrivania e riavviarla come si fa con il pannello?
<rorro007> nessuno mi può aiutare pf
<perrottino> ah è bastato killare il pannello
<fabioazzurro> Help me!ho un problema con l'audio in usscitaaaaaaaaaaa
<matthewyellowshe> Problemi di risoluzione schermo
<Peace-> matthewyellowshe: ma tu chi saresti quello con la sis?
<matthewyellowshe> si si
<Peace-> o mio dio
<Peace-> ma dirlo e mantenere lo stesso cazzo di nick
<Peace-> no?
<matthewyellowshe> vabbè dai...
<Peace-> beh ma allora dopo il riavviioo?
<Peace-> guarda che io tra 10 minuti ecso
<matthewyellowshe> non si avvia ubuntu
<matthewyellowshe> perchè non trova screen
<Peace-> spetta che vediamo
<matthewyellowshe> ok
<Peace-> matthewyellowshe: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,416275.0.html
<Peace-> qui dicono che va
<Peace-> poi non lo so
<matthewyellowshe> sta cazzo di scheda video di merda!
<Peace-> matthewyellowshe: senti ma sta installazione era fresca?
<Peace-> o hai fatto altre 8000 cose prima
<Peace-> no perche dicon che cosi funzionava
<Peace-> matthewyellowshe: quindi se hai sfanculato tutto prima in 8000 modi diversi credo che....
<matthewyellowshe> era frschissima di 20 minuti prima
<Peace-> eh ma mi hai detto che avevi provato
<Peace-> e che avevi installato anche pacchetti strani
<Peace-> infatti te l ho fatti rimuovere
<Peace-> matthewyellowshe: vediamo sto cazzo di xorg
<matthewyellowshe> ho installato il pacchetto che mi avevi dato te...
<Peace-> matthewyellowshe: io non ti avevo detto di installarlo
<Peace-> ti avevo detto di scaricarlo
<Peace-> e basta
<Peace-> poi ti ho detto di lasciare perdere
<matthewyellowshe> vabbè ho rimosso quel pacchetto
<Peace-> boh la guida wiki c'è la gente che dice che funziona anche
<Peace-> io direi che ti ripialli tutto te la metti nuova nuova
<Peace-> segui la gudia http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671
<Peace-> e se non va...
<Peace-> direi che è ora di mandare a fare in culo sta scheda farlocca che ogni volta è un casino che non finisce mai
<Peace-> si sa una cosa
<matthewyellowshe> ok ok... :@
<Peace-> nvidia migliori driver
<Peace-> intel vanno  ma non sono il massimo
<Peace-> ati prega il signore che il driver supporti la tua scheda
<Peace-> vecchia
<Peace-> sulle nuove dovrebe andare a cannone
<Peace-> e le sis sono proprio le piu schifose
<Peace-> che manco compiz va
<Guest78140> ciao
<Guest78140> ciao
<matthewyellowshe> HO SCOPERTO XK NN VA
<matthewyellowshe> matthew@ubuntu:~/sisimedia_ubuntu_10.10_32bits$ tar -xvzf sisimedia_ubuntu* tar (child): sisimedia_ubuntu*: funzione "open" non riuscita: Nessun file o directory tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Peace-> matthewyellowshe: boh senti devi scompattare il file
<Peace-> e seguire le guide
<Peace-> io scompatto cosi
<Peace-> tasto destro scompatta
<Peace-> fine
<Peace-> arrivederci
<Peace-> esco
<FloodBotIt1> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<matthewyellowshe> ok dai ciaoo
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ciao a tutti
<Le-Chuck_ITA> c'è un modo semplice di condividere la connessione 3g da penna usb di un portatile sulla wifi
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in modo da far connettere un altro portatile?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> come il tethering dei telefonini ma su pc
<perrottino> c'è qualche visualizzatore video dove mettere i link di megavideo e vederlo lì? senza browser? o altro modo?
<traco> salve
<traco> ho comprato un convertitore sata/ide
<traco> solo che ubuntu non me lo rileva
<traco> l'ho attaccato con un lettore dvd e il dispositivo funziona
<yvesBsAs> traco, funziona su quale sistema operativo?
<traco> ho provato solo su ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> quindi è rilevato, scusa, altrimenti manco andrebbe il lettore DVD..
<traco> si lo rileva
<pippo_> buona sera a tutti
<euthymos> ciao vorrei fare videochiamate con Skype su Ubuntu... Mi serve una webcam. Dove trovo una lista di quelle che funzionano BENE sul mio Ubuntu CON Skype?
<matthewyellow> Problema! Ubuntu non riesce a trovare screen. Soluzioni?
<dariolynx> ciao
<matthewyellow> Soluzioni al mio problema?
<euthymos> non ho capito il problema
<dark007> help
<dark007> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<DAMN3dg1rl> !problema | matthewyellow
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'problema'
<matthewyellow> allora... la risoluzione massima dello schermo è 800x600
<matthewyellow> ho una scheda video sis mirage 3
<matthewyellow> ho seguito una guida grazie alla quale avrei dovuto superare questo problema e portare la risoluzione ad almeno 1024x760
<matthewyellow> ma tutto questo non è accaduto perchè ubuntu mi da errore e dice che non ha trovato nessuno screen. Per entrare infatti in ubuntu ho dovuto entrare dalla "modalità provvisoria"
<euthymos> uhm....
<euthymos> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=419167.0 ?
<euthymos> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671
<euthymos> soprattutto il secondo link
<matthewyellow> si infatti ho seguito quella guida... Ora ti vorrei chiedere se tu mi potessi aiutare a ripercorrere il tragitto della guida e vedere dove ho sbagliato
<euthymos> non ti è d'aiuto?
<euthymos> ok
<matthewyellow> andiamo in query o va bene qui?
<euthymos> mah non c'è molta conversazione quindi va bene qui
<euthymos> poi magari qui posso essere corretto da altri se sbaglio
<matthewyellow> dimmi cosa devo fare e io lo faccio ;)
<euthymos> più che altro
<euthymos> dimmi cosa hai fatto tu
<euthymos> allora hai scaricato il pacchetto che contiene un modulo software precompilato
<euthymos> hai preso quello a 32 o 64 bit?
<matthewyellow> io ho semplicemente seguito la guida ho fatto tutto quello che viene descritto nella guida, ho riavviato e ubuntu non si riavviava mi chiedeva login e password e dopo averli immessi non succedeva niente
<matthewyellow> Ho preso quello a 32 bit
<euthymos> e hai un sistema a 32 bit?
<matthewyellow> si si
<euthymos> per favore
<euthymos> mi controlli che ci sia un file sisimedia_drv.so nella directory /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/
<matthewyellow> ok
<euthymos> tra l'altro hai ubuntu 10.10?
<matthewyellow> si
<euthymos> ok il file c'è?
<matthewyellow> si
<euthymos> sei sicuro sicuro?
<matthewyellow> eh si si
<euthymos> :P
<matthewyellow> :)
<euthymos> hai pure copiato il file xorg.conf
<euthymos> fai una cosa aprilo con gedit e vedi se coincide con quello presente sul sito
<euthymos> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<matthewyellow> scusa l'ignoranza, ma ho ubuntu da 2 giorni...
<euthymos> non ti preoccupare
<matthewyellow> cos'è gedit
<matthewyellow> e dove si trova
<euthymos> ok lascia stare
<euthymos> ascoltami
<euthymos> hai seguito la guida no?
<euthymos> allora quel file xorg.conf
<matthewyellow> si
<euthymos> che dicono di scaricare e copiare in /etc/X11
<euthymos> tu dove l'hai piazzato?
<matthewyellow> dove sta scritto
<euthymos> e l'hai fatto senza il terminale?
<euthymos> intendo con l'interfaccia grafica ?
<matthewyellow> no con il terminale
<euthymos> allora saprai anche aprirlo e verificare se effettivamente è stato correttamente copiato
<euthymos> e coincide con la versione online?
<euthymos> aprilo come vuoi
<euthymos> non so cosa usi
<matthewyellow> no non lo so aprire, perchè in questi procedimenti mi ha aiutato un ragazzo che mi ha aiutato in precedenza qui
<euthymos> ah ok
<euthymos> vediamo se ti ha aiutato bene allora
<matthewyellow> ok
<euthymos> il file .so l'hai verificato con l'esplora risorse grafico no?
<euthymos> qui puoi fare lo stesso
<matthewyellow> no
<euthymos> perché no?
<matthewyellow> cioè
<matthewyellow> scusa
<matthewyellow> si si
<matthewyellow> ho fatto la stessa cosa
<matthewyellow> e sta
<FloodBotIt1> matthewyellow: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<euthymos> allora vai dentro /etc/X11 come meglio credi (anche dall'interfaccia grafica)
<euthymos> apri xorg.conf
<euthymos> e guardami se coincide con quello che trovi online
<euthymos> nella pagina del tutorial
<matthewyellosh> sono il ragazzo di prima, si l'ho verificato
<euthymos> quindi 1) il modulo .so c'è 2) il file xorg.conf è quello preso dal sito del tutorial 3) non funziona niente
<matthewyellosh> giusto...
<euthymos> ma come fai a usare ubuntu senza interfaccia grafica, adesso?
<matthewyellosh> sono andato in quella specie di modalita provvisoria e ho fatto riavvia X
<euthymos> aaaah ok
<matthewyellosh> dicevo
<euthymos> senti qui non possiamo fare granché
<euthymos> serve un bug report
<matthewyellosh> forse il problema sta in un passaggio fatto con il terminale
<euthymos> aaaah ecco dimmi
<matthewyellosh> allora mi passi il link della seconda guida?
<euthymos> quale?
<euthymos> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671
<matthewyellosh> si si questa
<euthymos> ok
<euthymos> allora?
<matthewyellosh> tar -xvzf sisimedia_ubuntu*   questo passaggio non mi convince
<euthymos> però scusami matt
<fatix> ciao
<euthymos> se tu mi dici che hai trovato quel benedetto file .so nella sua directory di destinazione
<fatix> ho prob con wierless
<fatix> aiuto
<euthymos> fatix che tipo di problemi
<fatix> allora nn riesco collegarmi con wierless
<fatix> con ethernet si
<fatix> ho router usr9110
<fatix> mi puoi aiutare
<Solletico> ciao fatix so' miller
<Solletico> c è qualcuno in chan?
<fatix> ciao miller
<euthymos> fatix sii più preciso
<euthymos> quali sono i passi che compi per collegarti e qual è l'errore che riscontri
<euthymos> sei in grado di collegarti con Windows?
<fatix> con windows si
<fatix> con ubuntu no
<euthymos> ok resta la richiesta di una descrizione dettagliata di quelloc he fai
<fatix> ke devo fare
<euthymos> e degli errori che ottieni :)
<Solletico> <fatix> con ubuntu solo con eth no wifi
<fatix> si
<Solletico> <euthymos> fatix riesce a connettersi a www con ubuntu con ethernet ma nn riesce a connettersi wifi
<euthymos> ok ma ci sarà un messaggio d'errore
<euthymos> non sono stupido ho capito il problema di massima
<fatix> si quella
<euthymos> :9
<fatix> nn sono esperto
<Solletico> <euthymos> 'nn so' stupido' mai scritto pensato il contrario
<euthymos> lo so non fa niente
<fatix> percio kiedo aiuto
<euthymos> dimmi solo, per favore, cosa fai per connetterti
<euthymos> io ti aiuto come posso, tu seguimi un secondo
<fatix> apunto kiedo ke devo fare
<fatix> ok
<euthymos> ah ok
<euthymos> così ci capiamo di più
<fatix> dimi
<euthymos> hai ubuntu 10.10?
<fatix> si
<euthymos> hai un'icona con due freccie
<euthymos> vicino all'orologio?
<fatix> si
<euthymos> se ci clicchi col pulsante sinistro una volta
<fatix> fato
<euthymos> che vedi?
<euthymos> non c'è una lista delle reti wireless
<fatix> no
<fatix> risulta conesso solo via cavo
<euthymos> c'è solo Auto eth0 o roba simile ok
<fatix> si
<euthymos> se clicchi col pulsante *destro*
<fatix> ok kliko
<fatix> ke devo fare
<fatix> ???
<euthymos> dimmi cosa vedi
<euthymos> un menu a tendina con delle opzioni
<euthymos> quali?
<euthymos> c'è abilita funzionalità di rete
<fatix> abilita funzioni di rete
<euthymos> e non c'è una roba tipo abilita wireless
<fatix> no
<euthymos> ok
<euthymos> è un portatile?
<fatix> si
<euthymos> marca e modello :D
<fatix> compaq presario r3000
<euthymos> ti aiuto cercando un secondo su google
<fatix> con router usr9110
<euthymos> il router non fa differenza
<euthymos> qui non vede l'adattatore wireless
<euthymos> ed effettivamente con quel modello ci sono problemi
<euthymos> chiaramente non lo sapevo, lo apprendo ora con le ricerche
<euthymos> vedo se c'è una soluzione
<fatix> il pc nn e werlees
<euthymos> come no scusa
<euthymos> il presario R3000
<fatix> no
<euthymos> mi risulta avere un  wireless Broadcom 4306
<euthymos> sono confuso...
<euthymos> ma se non è wireless, di cosa stiamo parlando scusami?
<fatix> ho una penina wierles installata
<euthymos> ah
<euthymos> ma perché?
<euthymos> a me risulta che quel portatile HA il wirless
<euthymos> vabbè marca e modello della pennetta
<euthymos> scusa ma la pennetta non è quella della TIM, veeeero?
<fatix> usrobotics 5422
<fatix> nooo
<fatix> lo comprato io insieme con router
<euthymos> ok sto cercando
<euthymos> guarda...
<yvesBsAs> fatix, ciao, apparentemente euthymos ha ragione, para abbia una minipci interna wifi..
<euthymos> tra l'altro
<euthymos> e comunque quella pennetta è data per funzionante
<euthymos> con i nuovi kernel senza bisogno di aggiungere moduli
<fatix> a me nn va
<euthymos> vabbè però il wireless incluso nel portatile
<euthymos> ci sono delle guide per farlo funzionare
<fatix> ki puo risolvere
<yvesBsAs> fatix, puoi mettere sul pastebin cosa esce da lspci?
<yvesBsAs> !paste | fatix
<ubot-it> fatix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<euthymos> esatto stavo per dire
<euthymos> ma lu i non sa usare la console non puoi dirgli questo
<euthymos> yves: si può fare profiling dell'hardware senza il terminale?
<yvesBsAs> ma basta che apra il terminale e dia il comando
<euthymos> fatix:(aspetta stiamo cercando di aiutarti)
<fatix> ok
<fatix> risolvetemi x favore
<yvesBsAs> poi copia ed incolla cosa esce sul sito e passa il link qui
<yvesBsAs> fatix, apri il terminale
<yvesBsAs> dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> lspci
<yvesBsAs> quello che esce lo selezioni -> copia -> incolla nella pagina http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<yvesBsAs> dai invio e ci passi il link
<fatix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527869/
<euthymos> yves, è strano.....
<yvesBsAs> euthymos, è lui quello della scheda video sis?
<euthymos> no
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok, mi son spaventato :D
<euthymos> ma dov'è l'adattatore wireless
<yvesBsAs> per il wifi 3 possibilità, la prima che è morta, la seconda (poco probabile) che sia uscita dal suo alloggiamento, la terza che sul suo non ci fosse proprio o che l'abbiano rimossa..
<fatix> hai inserito la kiavetta wifi?
<fatix> si
<yvesBsAs> Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function
<yvesBsAs> è questo che non so che è..
<euthymos> tra l'altro
<euthymos> io boh
<euthymos> c'è un adattatore wireless scomparso
<euthymos> una chiavetta che è data per funzionante su quel kernel, ma non funziona
<euthymos> mi piacerebbe lavorarci di persona
<fatix> si puo risolvere o no
<euthymos> io da qui mi arrendo
<euthymos> yves idee?
<yvesBsAs> lsusb la vede almeno?
<yvesBsAs> fatix, con chiavetta inserita dai
<yvesBsAs> lsusb
<yvesBsAs> e mettilo sul sito di prima
<euthymos> ecco questo sì
<euthymos> comunque quella pennetta dovrebbe funzionare
<yvesBsAs> il problema delle usb è che lavorano via software, non è una "scheda wifi", è un intruglio che viene interpretato dal sistema come tala, ma tipo emulazione
<fatix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527879/
<yvesBsAs> ok, al rileva
<fatix> lo vedi?
<yvesBsAs> fatix, ora scolta, non è complicato, devi staccare la pennetta, aspettare un 5 secondi, nel terminale dai il comando:
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<fatix> ke comando?
<fatix> me lo riscrivi x favore
<yvesBsAs> quindi inserisci la chiavetta, aspetti altri 5/10 secondi e nel terminale usi la combinazione dei tasti
<yvesBsAs> ctrl + c
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<yvesBsAs> quindi copi ed incolli cosa è uscito
<fatix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527884/
<yvesBsAs> fatix, la chiavetta la devi staccare prima di dare il comando
<fatix> prima di dare quale comando
<fatix> ???
<yvesBsAs> e quindi la inserisci dopo aver dato invio, il terminale elenca cosa fa il kernel in tempo reale
<yvesBsAs> tail -f /var/log/messages
<fatix> alora
<yvesBsAs> stacchi la chiavetta -> dai il comando -> attacchi la chiavetta
<fatix> staco la kiaveta,doil comando e dopo ke facio?
<yvesBsAs> dopo 10 secondi dai
<yvesBsAs> ctrl + c
<yvesBsAs> e copi cosa è uscito
<fatix> te lo scrivo qua ke esce?
<yvesBsAs> sul sito
<yvesBsAs> qui è vietato pastare
<fatix> ti inkollo qua doppo?
<fatix> il link
<euthymos> yvesBsAs: http://debianotix.wordpress.com/2007/06/19/utilizzare-la-chiavetta-wireless-usb-us-robotics-5422/
<yvesBsAs> si, come gli altri che hai fatto prima
<yvesBsAs> euthymos, esatto, è lei
<euthymos> yvesBsAs: ok ma se non funziona col kernel chiavi in mano?
<yvesBsAs> 0baf:0118
<yvesBsAs> magari carica un modulo errato, è quello che volevo vedere
<euthymos> ok
<yvesBsAs> nel log dovrebbe apparire qualcosa in proposito
<euthymos> comunque i 9/10 dei problemi qui trattati riguardano l'hardware. Il problema è che l'hardware va scelto pensando già a linux
<fatix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527888/
<fatix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/527888/
<yvesBsAs>  ubuntu kernel: [44812.625963] p54usb: probe of 1-3:1.0 failed with error -2
<yvesBsAs> infatti..
<yvesBsAs> fatix, aspetta un secondo
<yvesBsAs> fatix, ascolta ora da terminale dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<yvesBsAs> ti si apre un file di testo, sotto tutto il resto inserisci queste due linee
<yvesBsAs> blacklist p54usb
<yvesBsAs> blacklist p54common
<yvesBsAs> quindi salvi la modifica e lo chiudi
<yvesBsAs> una volta terminato chiudi tutto e riavvia il pc, poi vedi se rileva la chiavetta
<euthymos> bravo yves
<yvesBsAs> euthymos, le chiavette usb non sono assimilabili ad hardware, almeno non nel senso proprio del termine, sono tipo i "winmodem" (e non è di certo un complimento :P)
<euthymos> io le detesto
<euthymos> non avrei comunque pensato a blacklistare i moduli del kernel
<euthymos> resta aperto il mistero di come sia scomparso il wireless integrato, ma vabbè
<yvesBsAs> è l'unico sistema, se cerca di caricare quello sbagliato
<euthymos> ma tu hai studiato il funzionamento interno del kernel e sai perché cerca di caricare quello sbagliato?
<yvesBsAs> naa, è da un pò che lo uso, tutto qui
<euthymos> lo chiedevo per curiosità
<euthymos> fatix: ?
<fatix> allora provo quello ke mi dite e vediamo ke sucede
<yvesBsAs> hai editato il file?
<fatix> la kiaveta lo lascio atakata?
<euthymos> tanto devi riavviare
<yvesBsAs> è uguale, lasciala inserita che è anche meglio
<fatix> editato file?in ke senso?
<euthymos> modificare
<euthymos> aggiungendo le righe che yves ha detto
<fatix> mo lo salvo
<yvesBsAs> ok
<yvesBsAs> chiudi tutto e riavvia
<fatix> ho agiunto le due righe
<yvesBsAs> poi ti ricolleghi e vediamo
<fatix> mo li salvo giusto?
<euthymos> se funziona devi mandare 1000€ con Paypal a yves :D :D
<yvesBsAs> si, salva e chiudi
<fatix> minimo
<yvesBsAs> mi sa che non li vale manco il portatile:XD
<euthymos> :)
<fatix> hahaha
<euthymos> comunque c'è troppo hardware e linux non può stargli dietro.......
<euthymos> fatix questo consiglio sono certo di potertelo dare
<euthymos> d'ora in poi prima di comprare qualcosa verifica se funzionerà su linux
<euthymos> cercando con google o chiedendo qui, o nei forum
<euthymos> io rimpiango ancora di avere una scheda grafica nvidia
<yvesBsAs> euthymos, credimi, se tu avessi una Ati piangeresti molto di più..
<euthymos> ma davvero...
<euthymos> con questi driver della nvidia ho problemi a rotella
<yvesBsAs> magari non sono i buoni per lei, ce ne sono diversi mi pare
<euthymos> ho installato i driver *proprietari* con l'apposito programma gui di ubuntu
<euthymos> c'è di meglio?
<yvesBsAs> si, ok, ma te ne proponeva una sola versione?
<euthymos> una [current] e l'altra non ricordo
<euthymos> versione 173
<yvesBsAs> appunto, l'altra deve essere la precedente, e forse sulla tua scheda migliora la cosa
<euthymos> ah guarda cmq le ho provate tutte e due
<euthymos> pessimi fps
<yvesBsAs> hai controllato sul forum ubuntu-it?
<euthymos> video con tearing anche attivando vsync
<euthymos> no sul forum non ho guardato, ho pensato fosse normale
<euthymos> ci ho messo una pietra sopra
<euthymos> in fondo ci gioco poco
<[Enrico]> mhm con quella versione dei driver puoi usare vdpau ?
<euthymos> quando cioco a starcraft 2 metto winzozz
<yvesBsAs> gli fps non c'entrano una cippa, se usi glxgears
<yvesBsAs> devi vedere sui giochi se è fluida o no
<yvesBsAs> no, non è affatto normale
<euthymos> sui giochi, sui giochi
<yvesBsAs> [Enrico], non ho nVidia, uso solo Intel
<euthymos> ho scritto un gioco in OpenGL (dirai, magari l'ho scritto di merda)
<fatix> ragazzi nn va
<euthymos> però su Windows è 1 * 10^32 volte più fluido
<euthymos> fatix: :(
<[Enrico]> euthymos: mhm temo di no. che scheda video nvidia è? nel senso che modello ?
<euthymos> 8800 gt
<[Enrico]> allora dovrebbe funzionare
<yvesBsAs> ok, spetta fatix
<euthymos> guarda c'è una differenza di prestazioni abissale
<yvesBsAs> ora dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> iwconfig
<yvesBsAs> nel terminale
<yvesBsAs> e pasta cosa esce sul solito sito
<FloodBotIt1> yvesBsAs: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<[Enrico]> euthymos: ma devi usare un player che abbia il supporto a vdpau e selezionare vdpau come vo (mplayer)
<euthymos> quello x i video
<fatix_> wierless non va
<[Enrico]> euthymos: pero i driver 173 non vanno bene
<euthymos> ho messo i current
<[Enrico]> euthymos: non so quali siano i current
<yvesBsAs> fatix, pastami sul sito cosa risponde da terminale
<yvesBsAs> iwconfig
<[Enrico]> euthymos: a i 260 ottimo!
<solletico> <euthymos> 1 info pls . fathi ha risolto il probl d connessione wifi ?
<euthymos> yvesBsAs ha provato a blacklistare alcuni moduli del kernel
<euthymos> ma senza successo
<yvesBsAs> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fatix_> no nn ho risolto
<euthymos> è da un po' che giriamo intorno ma non funzia
<euthymos> tra l'altro in quel portatile ci deve essere un adattatore wireless ma è sparito
<solletico> <fatix> potevi scrivermi su skype vbb
<euthymos> e non risulta da lspci
<[Enrico]> euthymos: allora se mi segui e usi vdpau vedrai che i video andranno alla grande
<euthymos> [Enrico]: va bene per i video. ok mi informo su vdpau
<[Enrico]> euthymos: forse è un adattatore wireless USB
<solletico> <euthymos> quindi? nn si può risolv?
<euthymos> sì quello è un'altra cosa
<euthymos> [Enrico]: parlo di quello interno che risulta esistere in quel modello
<[Enrico]> euthymos: anche se è interno può essere USB
<euthymos> [Enrico]: ah certo ma non lo è, no
<yvesBsAs> [Enrico], si, e pure rognoso, da cosa vedo http://paste.ubuntu.com/527888/
<fatix_> allora ninte
<solletico> <euthymos> quindi? nn si può risolv?
<euthymos> come sì???
<yvesBsAs> fatix_, il risultato
<euthymos> solletico: stiamo provando
<[Enrico]> euthymos: cmq sia per usare vdpau devi installare un lettore multimediale che sia capace di usarlo, come gnome-mplayer o smplayer. controlla che che libvdpau sia installato perché serve. dopo di che ti basta impostare vdpau come video driver di uscita :)
<yvesBsAs> fatix_,  pastami sul sito cosa risponde da terminale
<euthymos> solletico: yves ha preso in mano la cosa
<yvesBsAs> iwconfig
<euthymos> [Enrico]: mi riferivo all'adattatore USB interno. Comunque per vdpau ho capito
<yvesBsAs> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<[Enrico]> euthymos: bah lspci è poco preciso a volte
<fatix_> prviamo domani
<euthymos> [Enrico]: per quanto ne so io, una cosa c'è o non c'è
<fatix_> devo andare dormire
<euthymos> eh anch'io
<yvesBsAs> fatix_, ma mi leggi?
<fatix_> vi salutto
<[Enrico]> euthymos: nah, lspci è approssimativo..... cmq si è strano
<solletico> < yvesBsAs > secondo me no :( vbb
<fatix_> cia ragazzi
<fabio333> "per quanto ne so io, una cosa c'è o non c'è": oppure in uno stato di sovrapposizione tra i due
<fatix_> buonanote
<euthymos> fabio333: :)
<yvesBsAs> notte fatix_
<solletico> comply fatix bye
<bez> buona sera ragazzi
<bez> buona sera a tutti
<bez> mi servirebbe una mano se possibileù
<[Enrico]> buona sera bez
<bez> grazie enrico
<bez> ho problemi con l aggiornamento al 10.10
<bez> credo sia una cosa di tanti..
<[Enrico]> bez: spiega, chi sa la soluzione, risponde
<fabio333> [Enrico], ho notato che ci sono problemi con mesa dalla versione 7.9
<[Enrico]> fabio333: con che driver? che genere di problemi ?
<fabio333> radeon su rs200, ne sai qualcosa?
<[Enrico]> fabio333: hai mica una cirrus logic già che ci sei? ahahah
<[Enrico]> fabio333: cmq la mia rv280 non è mai andata così bene
<fabio333> compiz e le applicazioni opengl fungono male ma tutto funge a 16bit o riportando indietro la versione di mesa
<[Enrico]> anche se è molto lontana da una rs200
<fabio333> che versione di mesa hai?
<fabio333> rv vs. rs è una brutta storia: rs200 ~ r100
<[Enrico]> 7.9 snapshot
<[Enrico]> fabio333: si vedo. cmq è una scheda dannatamente vecchia
<fabio333> riesci ad attivare kde composite con le opengl?
<[Enrico]> non c'è quasi testing su quel tipo di hw
<fabio333> perché a me va solo xrender
<[Enrico]> fabio333: ovviamente
<[Enrico]> con KMS
<fabio333> ah ok
<[Enrico]> con UMS non ho più provato
<fabio333> anche a me va con kms
<fabio333> ma con modeset=0 non va
<[Enrico]> fabio333: e perché mai dovresti usare UMS ?
<fabio333> io ho mesa 7.10
<[Enrico]> 7.10-devel
<fabio333> kms è + lento
<[Enrico]> fabio333: e che ci devi fare? giocare a quake 3?
<fabio333> volevo solo mettere gli effetti in kde
<[Enrico]> fabio333: se vuoi giocare cambia scheda video -> cambia pc
<[Enrico]> fabio333: allora usa KMS
<fabio333> kms mi rallenta pure lo scrolling capisci?
<fabio333> in firefos ad esempio
<[Enrico]> c'è poco da fare, UMS non lo usano più, non lo mantengono soprattutto per schede così vecchie. UMS viene usato solo sulle HD finché gallium non è abbastanza a posto
<fabio333> altra cosa: ho trovato il modo x disatttivare akonadi e risparmiare 130 mega di ram
<fabio333> avvio kde 4.5 in 115 mega...
<[Enrico]> fabio333: akonadi non occupa 130 MB di ram
<fabio333> a me si
<[Enrico]> queste sono stronzate mi spiace
<fabio333> avvia pure mysql
<fabio333> quante istanze hai di akonadi?
<[Enrico]> fabio333: akonadi usa libmysqld -> non avvia mysql
<fabio333> ctrl+esc
<[Enrico]> tra l'altro puoi usare sqlite
<[Enrico]> fabio333: non uso akonadi, non uso kdepim proprio
<fabio333> io l'ho disattivato e ti garantisco che al riavvio c'era molta ram libera
<[Enrico]> fabio333: e io ti garantisco che akonadi non arriva ai 10 MB di ram
<[Enrico]> fabio333: devi sempre tenere conto che kde fa un uso spropositato della memoria condivisa, solo che la memoria condivisa viene spesso confusa con la memoria effettivamente allocata
<fabio333> [Enrico], avvio kde 4.5 in 115 mega di ram con composite attivo e kmix
<[Enrico]> fabio333: beato te, io solo di xorg spendo un'ira di dio in ram (colpa di fglrx eheheheh)
<[Enrico]> ma tanto ho 3 GB
<fabio333> cmq akonadi si disattiva da .config/akonadi
<fabio333> e nel file rc ci sono oltre 20 istanze o client avviati
<[Enrico]> fabio333: si disattiva da systemsettings, è più semplice :)
<fabio333> oggi Peace ha risparmiato 110 mega
<[Enrico]> cmq a me akonadi non parte di default con kde (su una fresh install della 10.10)
<fabio333> cmq siamo già ot da tempo
<[Enrico]> fabio333: ma fa anche lo stesso :)
<fabio333> volevo solo chiederti la cosa della scheda perché so che avevi la radeon
#ubuntu-it 2011-10-31
<Wb_Lack> Ciao a tutti
<fleurtherock> ciao c'è un software che mi consente di gestire l'ipod?
<Brontolo> Buon giorno
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Odo> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alecv> buongiorno
<Steeler> Il giorno che riuscirò a usare il bluetooth su ubuntu sarò un uomo felice.
<corsairtux> qualcuno sa come si chiama l'applicazione che gestisci gli archivi?
<corsairtux> non ricordo il nome del comando..
<Odo> corsairtux, file.-roller
<Odo> senza punto
<corsairtux> grazie!
<alecv> buongiorno
<alecv> cerco di aprire un RAR con ubuntu 11.10 ma m dice tipo archivio non supportato
<alecv> c'è un programma apposito per aprirli?
<alecv> ciao gigirock  che tu sappia per i file .rar c'è un programma apposito per aprirli?
<gigirock> alecv, intendi in linux ?
<alecv> certo che si
<alecv> è la chat di supporto :)
<gigirock> se 6 sul desktop premi due volte sul file e dovrebbe aprirlo a meno che il file n sia corrotto
<alecv> mi dice tipo di archivio non supportato
<alecv> è sulla cartella scaricati
<gigirock> alecv, ma l'estensione e' .rar
<alecv> si
<gigirock> alecv, ma l'estensione e' .rar ?
<alecv> è quello che non capisco
<gigirock> ok apri un terminale
<alecv> a momenti anche win lo supporta :)
<alecv> aperto
<jester-> alecv: installa unrar e poi cliccali
<alecv> leggevo su un forum che bisogna scaricare unrar-free giusto?
<alecv> ecco
<gigirock> vai alla dir Scaricati
<alecv> allora era giusto
<jester-> alecv: eh perchè il non free è piu tosto ma non va bene
<gigirock> jester-, ma il rar n e' di default apribile ?
<alecv> sembrerebbe di no, infatti quando clicco con il destro mi dice apri con gestore archivi
<alecv> ma poi mi dice formato non riconosciuto )
<alecv> lo pensavo pure io :/
<gigirock> allora da terminale dai file xxxxxx.rar (il file che vuoi aprire)
<alecv> grazie gigirock  ma ho installato unrar e facendo estra<i qui
<alecv> lo apre
<alecv> molto gentile gigirock  come al solito
<jester-> gigirock: non ho mai capito perché quello che serve per lavorare tutti i giorni non lo installino di serie
<alecv> ultima domanda da una settimana noto una lentezza incredibile di xubuntu (non è reattivo come appena installato) allora ho aggiornato a lubuntu ma la situazione non è migliorata, potrebbe essere qualche aggiornamento scaricato o qualcosa non andata a buon fine?
<gigirock> jester-, chiedi a massimo18 lui sa tutto
<alecv> massimo18, tu che ne pensi?
<alecv> a dir la verità si rallenta solo con gnumeric
<alecv> xchè x il resto è una scheggia meglio di xubuntu
<gigirock> c'e' un motivo per cui io n ho 'riavvia' dal menu ? (1110)
<jester-> http://video.corriere.it/collisione-l-aquila-paracadutista-precipita/a96d5384-030d-11e1-8566-f96c33d2415f
<lelamal> Ciao a tutti, in questo ppa non compare oneiric tra le fonti: https://launchpad.net/~flacon/+archive/ppa
<lelamal> fa lo stesso se aggiungo quelle di natty?
<Trim_> Ciao.
<gigirock> dal menu relativo io continuo a non avere 'Riavvia' , 1110 amd proc
<alecv> buonasera
<alecv> ho installato lubuntu 10.04 partendo da xubuntu, la grafica è tutta sgranata, da che può dipendere?
<Neo> salve
<Guest42315> scusate ho ubuntu 11.04 e una scheda video amd 5770 un monitor fullhd vorrei sapere perchè framebuffer non mi visualizza come scelta nessuna risoluzione 16:9
<Guest42315> dimentico forse di specificare che ho installato i driver proprietari
<Guest42315> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, ho un  portatile con scheda grafica 3d, ma su ubuntu non funziona.... cosa posso fare?
<Guest42315> conosci nome e modello della tua scheda ?
<lilluz82> si
<lilluz82> ati mobility radeon x1300
<Guest42315> che versione hai di ubuntu ?
<lilluz82> l'ulyima
<lilluz82> 11.10
<Guest42315> ma non ti avvia nessuna schermata quindi vedi nero, oppure semplicemente non ti vengono proposti i driver da ubuntu ? Perchè basterebbe risolvere installando i driver proprietari dal sito amd
<Guest42315> su google è pieno di guide per farlo scrivi ubuntu 11.10 catalyst 11.9 e vedrai che risolverai
<lilluz82> non funziona il 3d
<Guest42315> ripeto se usavi i driver open prova rimuoverli completamente e ad installare quelli proprietari. se non hai installato nessun driver neanche quelli open, è normale che tu non abbia accelerazione 3d semplicemente non la supporta
<piterone> ragazzi come sincronizzo ubuntu one sul pc, quando avvio il programma mi dice "Expired timestamp: given 1320070936 an... as greater difference thaqn thresold 900" :(
<filo1234> piterone: ma la data sul pc è esatta?
<piterone> quella che mi appare in alto a destra si è corretta
<filo1234> piterone: apri un terminale e dai sudo ntpdate ntp.ien.it
<filo1234> dicci cosa ti da
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<piterone> 31 Oct 14:25:29 ntpdate[4307]: step time server 193.204.114.105 offset -3599.375815 sec
<filo1234> piterone: spetta
<filo1234> piterone: hai riprovato?
<piterone> si ti avevo gia postato
<filo1234> piterone: dicevo, dopo aver dato il comando
<frankino> salve a tutti
<frankino> ragazzi se non vi dispiace un click a questo indirizzo per piacere, per sostenermi in un contest dove pubblicizzo ubuntu, grazie: http://www.searcheeze.com/it/p/frankino/senza-titolo
<filo1234> frankino: niente spam grazie
<frankino> scusate non lo pubblicherò mille volte
<filo1234> manco 1
<filo1234> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Pippo> buongiorno ho un problema ho Ubuntu 10.04 è mi fa l'errore all'avvio mi dice UNKOWN KERNEL BOOT
<Pippo> vi prego aiutatemi :(
<roott> buon giorno a tutti
<rambo> ragazzi avevo acquistato tempo addietro un vocabolario inglese italiano che era fornito di un cdrom che funzionava da windows... ho cercato di installare lo stesso software (avendo creat prima il file iso dello stesso) da ubuntu tramite wine ma non ci riesco... mi potreste dare qualche suggerimento su come settare al meglio wine????
<massimo18> rambo, non tutte le applicazioni funzionano in wine
<rambo> come faccio a sapere se questo programma è incluso nella lista
<rambo> ???
<jester-> rambo: cerca in gogol a vedere se serve qualche winetrick
<rambo> jester- grazie... mi potresti consiliare un forum di aiuto ad hoc???
<rambo> *consigliare
<jester-> rambo: #winehq
<massimo18> rambo, http://www.winehq.org/ qui hai tantissime info
<rambo> ah... jester c'è proprio la stanza irc per il wine... grazie per l'informazione
<rambo> grazie anche a te massimo18
<roott> ragazzi una domanda su uno dei sitemi operativi sviluppati da ubuntu
<roott> sono più anonimo se su back track installo una chiavetta vodafone dal network manager o traminte software propietario?
<jester-> roott: bt non è sviluppato da ubuntu ma un tarocco
<roott> ok
<massimo18> roott, a parte che non si è mai anonimi
<rambo> ragazzi cosa significa questa scritta da terminale???
<rambo> ./install.sh
<rambo> bash: ./install.sh: /bin/bash: interprete errato: Permesso negato
<jester-> rambo: sudo prima
<filo1234> e pure dopo se fa caldo
<roott> ma che differenze c'è tra questi due diversi metodi di installazione?
<rambo> fatto
<rambo> ma a quel punto la scritta che compare è command not found
<jester-> rambo: facendo cosa
<rambo> scrivendo sudo ./install.sh
<filo1234> rambo: si ma facndo cosa
<jester-> rambo: sudo sh install.sh  e cosi non sapendo che c'è dentro allo script sminchi pure il sistema
<rambo> parto dall'inizio... seguendo il file readme per l'installzione di un programma da linux mi viene chiesto di mettermi in una directory precisa e di digitare il comando ./install.sh, nient'altro. io digito questa scritta ma l'installazione non parte...
<filo1234> ch eprogramma
<filo1234> che programma
<rambo> più che un programma si tratta di un vocabolario di cui ho l'iso...
<filo1234> ma non era per windows?
<massimo18> e ridaje
<rambo> no... una volta montato ho scoperto che ha anche una cartella per linux...
<rambo> per fortuna...
<jester-> rambo: e cosa centra install.sh con la iso
<rambo> una volta montata la iso ho trovato questa cartella al suo interno... scusatemi ma l'informatica  non è il mio forte...
<massimo18> O_O
<rambo> *una cartella con il file install.sh
<Rino> salve, qualcuno per aiutarmi con un problema di connessione? ubuntu mi si disconnette da solo dopo qualche ora
<gian_> come faccio a sapere con iptables se la porta 6891 è aperta?
<jester-> Rino: tipo di connessione?
<jester-> gian_: se ip tables non è impostato e non stai dietro a un rutter è tutto aperto
<Rino> adsl
<Rino> ho un modem adsl
<Rino> funziona tutto benissimo però a volta mi sparisce la connessione di punto in bianco
<jester-> Rino: wifi, cavo, router con firewall attivo
<gian_> iptables non l'ho mai impostato, ma sapevo che di default tutto è chiuso, per questo linux è sicuro, comunque ho un modem wifi che penso faccia anche da router
<Rino> anzi ho paura che capiti tutte le volte che sto un tot di ore
<Rino> perché se lo faccio andare tutta la notte finisce immancabilmente che alla mattina lo trovo disconeesso
<jester-> Rino: provider?
<arone> Devo convertire un file mkv in avi:
<arone> ho seguito alcune discussioni
<arone> ffmpeg -i FIlm.mkv -acodec mp3 -vcodec mpeg4 -sameq Film.avi
<Rino> telecom italia
<arone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/724411/
<jester-> Rino: non penso che sia il sistema ma il provider telecazz che ha la banda zoppa nella tua zona
<arone> quale pacchetto mi manca?
<Rino> con winzozz mai capitato
<Rino> senza parlare che mi sparisce tutto, connessione dsl1 e via cavo
<Rino> non c'è maniera di ripristinare, mi tocca riavviare
<jester-> Rino: il router si connette per i cassi suoi al provider come fa a centrare il sistema liunux o winzoz che sia
<Rino> che ne so, io domando
<Rino> credevo si sminchiasse qualcosa
<jester-> Rino: se è un router non centra il sistema, è lui che si disconnette
<Rino> è un modem, non un router
<jester-> Rino: entra e impostalo per riconnettersi se perde la banda
<Rino> sapete l'indirizzo? 10.0.0.?
<jester-> Rino: c'è sul manuale l'ip
<Rino> ah ok
<njin> che comando posso usare per eliminare 5000 sottodirectory vuote ?
<Rino> pensavo fosse generico
<Rino> provo così dai
<Rino> grazie di tutto
<jester-> solitamente 192.1681.1 o 0.1
<arone> jester: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/724411/
<jester-> njin: stanno tutte nello stesso posto?
<arone> quale pacchetto mi manca?
<njin> jester si in un unica directory
<njin> jester:^^
<sardonico> njin: ci sono SOLO directory vuote o qualcuna devi conservarla?
<njin> sardonico, ci sono anche directory piene da conservare
<jester-> njin: entri nella dir e dai sudo rm -r *   canella tutto il contenuto
<jester-> cancella
<jester-> njin: allora * non va bene, hanno un nome comune le cartelle?
<sardonico> no jester, così cancella tutto
<arone> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<arone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/724411/
<njin> le cartelle sono quelle di recupero di photorec, nominate recup_dir.nn dove nn va da 1 a 5000
<jester-> arone: prova a installare lame
<jester-> njin: rm -r recup_dir.*
<njin> jester, cos' elimino anche quelle piene
<arone> jester: ok
<njin> jester, io devo eliminare solo quelle vuote per non aprirle tutte una ad una
<jester-> njin: il comando elimina recup_dir.qualsiasi
<jester-> le cartelle che non incominciano con recup_dir  non le tocca
<njin> jester, tra le recup_dir ce ne sono alcune centinaia da non eliminare
<jester-> njin: logico che sega anche quelle piene
<njin> invece, dato che con rmdir mi rimuove solo le vuote volevo usare quello, ma non so come usarlo ricorsivamente
<njin> rmdir non accetta l'opzione -r
<jester-> njin: per logica rmdir *
<njin> jester, provo
<jester-> njin: per logica o rmdir recup_dir.*
<njin> jester, ha funzionato grazie
<arone> jester: come prima
<jester-> arone: non saprei. l'encoder per mp3 è lame
<arone> dall'errore sembra sia solo quello?
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> arone: ma cosa stai cercando di fare
<jester-> arone: compili ffmpeg?
<arone> convertire un mkv in avi
<arone> da terminale: ffmpeg -i Film.mkv -acodec mp3 -vcodec mpeg4 -sameq Film.avi
<dimitri> salve, qualcuno sa dirmi come installare i driver di uno scanner epson cx5400 su ubuntu ?
<dimitri> ricordo che c'era un post ma lo trovo +
<dimitri> non lo trovo +
<jester-> arone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/FuocoTools
<crazyduck> qualcuno di voi  è riuscito   fare configurareun iphone o un ipod al  nostro amato ubuntu
<jumpysnake2> come far riconoscere le interfacce audio al kernel -rt?
<dimitri> jester- : scanner epson cx5400 sai dove trovo i driver... ricordo che in illo tempore mi hai dato un link ma non lo ritrovo
<gian_> come conoscere il proprio indirizzo mac?
<jumpysnake2> gian_: ifconfig
<jumpysnake2> o iwconfig
<crazyduck> quindi nessuno
<crazyduck> errrore lock down -15
<jumpysnake2> crazyduck: banshee?l hai provato?
<crazyduck> jumpysnake2: no mo lo tiro  giù
<crazyduck> jumpysnake2: e già installato ma in audio video nn cè
<jumpysnake2> crazyduck: terminale banshee
<crazyduck> jumpysnake2: lascia star l'ho vito adesso
<jumpysnake2> :D
<jumpysnake2> se nn ricordo male dovrai sincronizzarlo
<crazyduck> jumpysnake2: e si ma non so come si fà
<jester-> dikdust: normale o multi
<jumpysnake2> crazyduck: mmmm e mo chi se lo ricorda :D
<jumpysnake2> crazyduck: cmq banshee è in grado di fare il sync, questo posso assicurartelo perchè io lo avevo fatto con lui per un ipod di un amica
<crazyduck> jumpysnake2: non  cè il pulsante sincronizza io  lo attacco  via usb mi dice errore lock down 1
<crazyduck> -15
<jumpysnake2> crazyduck: il dispositivo è montato?
<crazyduck> si lo vede ma non lo apre
<crazyduck> jumpysnake2: Impossibile montare «Thunderstorm IPod» errore di lockdown  non gestito  (-15)
<jumpysnake2> bho... a me non ha dato questo tipo di problema, crazyduck, prova a creare il mount su /media
<crazyduck> jumpysnake2: quindi in  altre parole
<jumpysnake2> sudo mount /dispositivo /media/ipod
<jumpysnake2> e vedi se lo monta
<jumpysnake2> crazyduck: lo monta?
<tellone> salve, il problema del consumo energetico su Linux 3+ in un laptop si verifica solo se sto usando la batteria o anche quando sono collegato tramite cavo AC?
<gian_> ciao a tutti, sto provando amsn, ma alla prova della porta 6891 mi dice che sono dietro un firewall o un router. Sono collegato tramite normale modem
<gian_> come faccio ad aprire la porta 6891
<zoelorien> ciao a tutti
<zoelorien> ho un problema con la webcam
<Brutus-> !firewall | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<zoelorien> ho un pc sony vaio e la webcam non parte
<zoelorien> all'avvio di ubuntu esce la scritta error ucvideo qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<zoelorien> ubuntu non la rileva proprio ne con cheese ne camorama e skype
<snake__> zoelorien: hai provato a guardare sul bios? di solito su nuove installazioni viene disattivata in automatico da la.
<zoelorien> no
<zoelorien> cosa devo fare da bios?
<snake__> controllare se è stata disattivata
<zoelorien> dove? scs ma non so
<snake__> è una cam integrata?
<zoelorien> si
<snake__> rivo
<zoelorien> portatile sony vaio
<snake__> controlla nel bios allora
<zoelorien> ora provo
<zoelorien> snake_, niente
<zoelorien> non c'è neanche l'opzione per disabilitare la webcam
<snake__> e allora non saprei,se qulacuno più esperto sa,ti aiuterà.... mi spiace
<crazyduck> Errore Lockdown -15 su ipod touch mai capitato
<cesco> ciaooo
<cesco> posso chieder un informazione?
<nicotano> !chiedi | cesco
<ubot-it> cesco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cesco> come posso creare un cd d installazione dopo aver aggiornato linux a 11.10?
<nicotano> cesco qui in fondo pagina  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema#Creare_una_distribuzione_personalizzata_di_backup
<cesco> nessuno mi sa rispondere?
<cesco> grazie
<antoni> ciao a tutti
<antoni> qualcuno mi sa dire come fare a leggere i file con estensione exe ?
<antoni> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<nicotano> antoni, sono eseguibili per windows
<antoni> ma se uso ubuntu come facco ad aprirli?
<nicotano> antoni, non lidevi manco vedere
<nicotano> se proprio vuoi aprirli ti serve un editor esadecimale
<nicotano> o altro disassemblatore
<antoni> complicato?
<antoni> io volevo provare a fare un sito con jomla....ho scaricato un file per iniziare ma non me lo apre
<nicotano> antoni, jpoomla esiste anche per linux hai scaricato la versione sbagliata
<nicotano> !webserver | antoni
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'webserver'
<antoni> ora guardo nella home di jomla
<nicotano> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web antoni
<Crazyduck> ma non si riesce a configurare lipod con linux
<Crazyduck> o per meglio  dire eubuntu
<Crazyduck> ubuntu
<Crazyduck> lo  vede perchè lo vede ma non lo apre in internet cè un sacco di roba o provato a seguire un pò di robe ma non va una cippa
<Crazyduck> Nessuno ne hai una idea del  lock down _!%
<Crazyduck> -15
<crazyduck> ubuntu si pianta
<crazyduck> comsa può essere
<marcododo> C'è qualcuno?
<marcododo> ho bisogno d'aiuto
<marcododo> antonioblob ci sei?
<marcododo> c'è qualcuno?
<rambo> exit
<AntonioBlob> marcodado si
<erchina> ciao a tutti
<crazyduck> Maccina virtuale con ubuntu  qualcuno ne ha una idea
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> che domanda è?
<crazyduck> filo1234: è una domanda come dire sai come si fa una macchina virtuale con ubuntu
<ErVito> La mia maccina è in crociera
<ErVito> non nominiamola in vano
<filo1234> crazyduck: hai installato virtualbox?
<crazyduck> si ma non funziona
<crazyduck> filo1234: non funziona
<ErVito> in vano, lol
<filo1234> crazyduck: cioè?
<ErVito> s/in vano/invano
<filo1234> crazyduck: intanto hai isntallato la versione OSE dai repo o dal sito oracle?
<crazyduck> dai repo
<crazyduck> sbagliato
<crazyduck> ?
<filo1234> è meglio quella del sito, metti il repository e lo installi
<filo1234> è tutto scritto nel sito oracle
<crazyduck> ok
<crazyduck> filo1234: ora disinstallo  e installo
<filo1234> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads  segui giu pe ril repo e la chiave
<crazyduck> filo1234: quella dei repo  non è  buona
<filo1234> si ma è limitata
<crazyduck> filo1234:  adesso sto scaricando il  debian
<filo1234> è un po' vecchiotta è fermo alla 3.2 se non sbaglio
<crazyduck> filo1234: bho ci guardo
<filo1234> no è alla 4.1 su oneiric ma vabè io preferisco quella oracle
<crazyduck> filo1234:  ma con il debian come si  installa
<filo1234> crazyduck: cioè?
<crazyduck> filo1234: no scusa confondevo  con il tar ...
<filo1234> o.0 metti il repo del sito oracle e poi installi da synaptic
<crazyduck> filo1234: scusa nn ho capito  micca bene sai
<filo1234> crazyduck: che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<filo1234> crazyduck: uname -a
<crazyduck> filo1234: 1104
<filo1234> crazyduck: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<filo1234> infondo al file aggiungi questa riga
<filo1234> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib
<filo1234> salva e chiudi
<filo1234> poi dai questi in successione:
<filo1234> wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<filo1234> sudo apt-get update
<filo1234> sudoapt-get install virtualbox-4.1
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.1
<oraion> sera ragazz
<oraion> scusate per il disturbo volevo un piccolo aiuto
<crazyduck> filo1234: troppo casino lo installo dai repo
<oraion> ho una scheda madre P5G41T-M LX sulla quale non mi funziona la scheda lan non vieni riconosciuta con la 10.10 invece con la 11.10 funziona solo che mi piace unity
<oraion> ci siet
<pallina> salve
<pallina> qualcuno può spiegarmi come scaricare mirc?
<luigi_> salve, ho avuto dei problemi con aggiornamento di VLC
<luigi_> ma c'è qualc'uno ?
<oraion> che errore
<Softpowers> ciao a tutti
<oraion> ciao
<Softpowers> ma ce nessuno??
<[Enrico]> Softpowers: ehi è halloween, si esce stasera :)
<leopold> un saluto a tutti
<leopold> problemino di halloween ...dopo aver installato ubuntu 11.10 su un notebook nuovo mi accorgo che sta girando unity 2D. Come faccio a far girare il 3D ??
<[Enrico]> leopold: che scheda video ha quel notebook ?
<leopold> nvidia gt52omx....problemtaica
<[Enrico]> leopold: ti conviene installare i driver nvidia propietari allora. sotto amministrazione c'è il tool per farlo
<leopold> credo di averlo fatto...infatti a driver aggiuntivi ho qualcosa...vuoi sapere cosa dice ?
<[Enrico]> leopold: ok
<[Enrico]> leopold: il menu a cui mi riferisco è qui: System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<leopold> non trovo il menu che dici te...
<[Enrico]> leopold: non conosco i menu di unity 2d, ti sto solo dicendo quello che dice la wiki
<leopold> forse unity 2d è un po' zoppo
<[Enrico]> leopold: no è solo diverso
<[Enrico]> leopold: e poi in italiano la traduzione potrebbe essere diversa
<leopold> eccolo: driver grafici accellerati nvidia (current)
<[Enrico]> leopold: bene. allora ora dovresti solo fare il logout. alla schemata di login prima di mettere la password scegli unity 3d
<[Enrico]> ci dovrebbe essere un menu che te lo permette
<leopold> ancora: Driver grafici proprietari con accelerazione 3D per schede NVIDIA. Richiesti per poter utilizzare Unity.
<[Enrico]> :)
<leopold> alla schermata iniziale posso scegliere tra UNITY E UNITY 2D
<[Enrico]> leopold: scegli unity
<neramarea> 'sera a tutti... ho installato Psensors... sulle caratteristiche, in software center, sta scritto che dovrebbe monitorare anche la velocità delle ventole, ma io vedo solo la temperatura di cpu e gpu... ho installato anche lm-sensors e hddtemp... mi manca qualcosa? inoltre Psensors non ha un menù preferenze; è normale sia così?
<leopold> già fatto....
<[Enrico]> leopold: dopo aver installato i driver nvidia hai riavviato?
<leopold> certo sono stati installati una settimana fa...
<[Enrico]> leopold: ok allora vediamo se funzionano. mi dovresti fare il paste del file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[Enrico]> leopold: puoi installare il programma pastebinit per farlo comodamente
<leopold> ricordamelo...lo avevo fatto qualche mese fa...
<[Enrico]> leopold: installi pastebinit, apri un terminale e scrivi: pastebinit  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<[Enrico]> leopold: poi mi incolli il link che ti scrive
<leopold> http://paste.ubuntu.com/724688/
<[Enrico]> leopold: eh il problema è chiaro: tu stai usando la scheda integrata della intel, non la nvidia
<[Enrico]> quindi con il driver nvidia installato non puoi avere il 3d con la intel
<leopold> quindi ??
<leopold> devo disattivare la parte integrata intel
<[Enrico]> leopold: quindi si pone una domanda: quel notebook usa la tecnologia optimus di nvidia?
<leopold> credo proprio di si,,,,credo
<[Enrico]> leopold: ecco quella è una possibilità si. dal bios puoi disattivare la scheda intel..... ma questo non è possibile con nvidia optimus
<leopold> e allora ?
<[Enrico]> leopold: beh meglio che tu ne sia sicuro perché se è un nvidia optimus nvidia non la puoi usare, puoi usare solo intel. nvidia non supporta optimus su linux
<[Enrico]> leopold: quindi se hai un optimus togli pure i driver propietari nvidia, fai il blacklist di nouveau e goditi la intel
<leopold> infatti leggo dal sito nvidia:
<leopold> GeForce GT 520MX  Ulteriori viste La tecnologia NVIDIA® Optimus™ garantisce il doppio delle prestazioni rispetto alla grafica integrata* e un’eccellente autonomia della batteria.
<[Enrico]> sull'autonomia della batteria avrei da ridire ;)
<[Enrico]> leopold: togli il driver nvidia
<[Enrico]> non lo puoi usare :(
<[Enrico]> almeno per ora
<[Enrico]> forse in futuro....
<leopold> lasciamo perdere....in sostanza credo di aver capito che le cose sono due:
<leopold> attendere il supporto OPtimus per Linux....
<[Enrico]> non sono molto aggiornato sulla cosa..... magari ci sono dei modi molto sperimentali al momento (ma non col driver nvidia propietario che io sappia)..... ti consiglio vivamente di lasciar perdere sinceramente
<[Enrico]> leopold: in ogni caso unity 3d lo puoi usare con la intel
<leopold> oppure disinstallare il driver proprietario ed andare con intel....
<[Enrico]> leopold: meglio la seconda mentre aspetti la prima ;)
<[Enrico]> almeno hai il 3d della intel
<leopold> quindi rientro in driver aggiuntivi....
<[Enrico]> leopold: si e togli gli nvidia
<leopold> rimuovo il driver proprietario
<[Enrico]> esatto
<leopold> riavvio chiedendo cortesemente di partire con Unity normale...
<leopold> ovvero 3d
<[Enrico]> leopold: si proviamo così, se non va vediamo che possiamo fare :)
<leopold> ok...starai on line....
<[Enrico]> si ancora un po'
<leopold> vado velocissimamente
<bithunter> cercavo qualcuno esperto di hardware/driver con ubuntu; In windows c'è gestione periferiche dove si posso vedere i drivers installati e gestire le configurazioni. La domanda è : in ubuntu come si fa ad installare e configurare le periferiche?
<leopold> eccomi tornato Enrico
<[Enrico]> bithunter: nel menu System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers :)
<[Enrico]> leopold: molto bene
<leopold> nel menu driver aggiuntivi è vuoto
<leopold> e all'accesso le alternative sono Ubuntu o Ubuntu 2d
<leopold> ho scelto Ubuntu
<bithunter> Enrico, ho la versione 11.10
<leopold> ma come faccio ad essere sicuro che sta girando il 3d?
<corisco> Ciao a tutti. Vorrei poter provare Ubuntu, l'ultima release, sul mio PC, sul quale ho installato Vista Home premium. Come posso fare?.
<[Enrico]> leopold: allora vediamo se il 3d è presente. installa mesa-utils, poi apri un terminale e scrivi glxinfo | grep render . cosa dice?
<[Enrico]> corisco: scarichi un livecd lo masterizzi lo inserisci e via :) lo puoi provare senza installare all'inizio per vedere se ti piace
<bithunter> Enrico, cmq la domanda è: come si fa installare e configurare l'hardware
<leopold> non funziona l'installazione così: sudo apt-get mesa-utils
<[Enrico]> bithunter: beh se intendi installare i driver, sono quasi già tutti installati, ma i propietari non lo sono. per installarli basta andare nel menu System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers
<corisco> Grazie, Enrico. Mi potresti indicare un link da cui attingere?.
<[Enrico]> bithunter: per quanto riguarda la configurazione...... sostanzialmente non serve :)
<[Enrico]> corisco: il sito ufficiale di ubuntu o quello di kubuntu, guarda gli screenshot prendi quello che ti piace di più. ci sono anche altre spin come xubuntu, sono tutte ufficiali
<[Enrico]> corisco: anche su wikipedia trovi screenshot
<[Enrico]> e dice se sono spin ufficiali o no
<bithunter> Enrico, grazie ad un altro utente sono riuscito a vedere che la scheda video e l'audio nn sono configurati correttamente. ora mi domando come faccio a installare il driver giusto? Netbook hp mini 110-3100 series
<[Enrico]> bithunter: probabilmente è il driver che è sbagliato, non la configurazione. bisogna vedere che scheda video ha
<corisco> Grazie. Provo senz'altro.
<bithunter> Enrico, io dico... dal sito ufficiale hp vedo le caratteristiche hardware ma in ubuntu come faccio a installare il driver corretto? Scheda video intel i915 (se nn erro)
<[Enrico]> bithunter: allora non serve alcun driver aggiuntivo per la scheda video. è già installato di default. se qualcosa non va dovresti essere più specifico a questo punto
<Misterioso1> sera
<Misterioso1> su firefox come posso salvare le pw?
<bithunter> Enrico: se uso Openshot o altro programma di montaggio video i video si vedono a scatti e l'audio si sente male... sono sicuro che la scheda video e la scheda audio non sono configurate correttamente.. anche perchè con windows non avevo di questi problemi. In più usando il comando da terminale : lshw -html > hardware sono di colore rosso
<[Enrico]> bithunter: una intel i915 non è certo una scheda video potente, tra l'altro solitamente gli editor video fanno tutto in software rendering (la qualità è maggiore) quindi non usano in alcun modo la scheda video
<[Enrico]> bithunter: quindi il tuo problema è semplicemente che ti serve una CPU più potente
<[Enrico]> per l'audio.... ok quello potrebbe essere pulseaudio mal configurato
<bithunter> Enrico, come mi spieghi che in windows andava bene?
<[Enrico]> ma secondo me è sempre la CPU troppo lenta
<[Enrico]> bithunter: hai usato esattamente lo stesso programma facendo esattamente la stessa cosa?
<bithunter> Enrico, sinceramente no Movie Maker
<[Enrico]> bithunter: ecco appunto. openshot != movie maker
<bithunter> Enrico, cmq mi confermi che i driver sono corretti?
<[Enrico]> bithunter: se è una intel i915 si
<bithunter> no ubuntu indica N10
<[Enrico]> bithunter: ma davvero per fare video editing i driver video non vengono usati, è tutto software rendering con la CPU, la qualità è migliore
<[Enrico]> bithunter: N10 può essere il nome commerciale
<[Enrico]> bithunter: prova a fare lsmod | grep intel e anche lsmod | grep i915 (non ricordo quale dei 2 è il nome corretto)
<[Enrico]> lsmod lo devi fare in terminale
<bithunter> ok provo
<bithunter> Enrico, posso incollare qui?
<[Enrico]> bithunter: solo se sono meno di 2 righe
<bithunter> Enrico, non sono meno di due righe... cmq tutti e due i comandi mi danno risultati con scritte di colore rosso
<[Enrico]> bithunter: allora il driver è giusto :)
<bithunter> ho capito
<[Enrico]> !paste | bithunter: se vuoi incollare più di due righe puoi usare questo ->
<ubot-it> bithunter: se vuoi incollare più di due righe puoi usare questo ->: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> Enrico, http://paste.ubuntu.com/724711/
<[Enrico]> bithunter: si decisamente una intel 915
<Trim_> ciao.
<bithunter> Enrico, quindi te dici che è tutto ok?
<neramarea> 'sera a tutti... ho installato Psensors... sulle caratteristiche, in software center, sta scritto che dovrebbe monitorare anche la velocità delle ventole, ma io vedo solo la temperatura di cpu e gpu... ho installato anche lm-sensors e hddtemp... mi manca qualcosa? inoltre Psensors non ha un menù preferenze; è normale sia così?
<[Enrico]> bithunter: per la scheda video assolutamente si
<[Enrico]> neramarea: non tutte le schede madri supportano la lettura dei sensori
<[Enrico]> delle ventole
<neramarea> ah... e quindi devo dedurre che la mia non la supporta, o potrei ovviare con, che so, dei driver?
<bithunter> Enrico, ok allora... grazie mille. Se stato gentilissimo. Non voglio essere stressante... per il momento va più che bene piano piano finisco di studiare linux e spero di care piano piano come funziona :) Grazie mille di nuovo
<bithunter> care=capire :)
<[Enrico]> neramarea: sei hai installato lm_sensors, hai lanciato sensors-detect, no non puoi fare niente direi
<[Enrico]> bithunter: figurati :)
<bithunter> Buona serata a tutti... alla prossima :)
<[Enrico]> alla prossima
<[Enrico]> neramarea: tranne scrivere un driver se la tua scheda supporta la lettura dei sensori
<[Enrico]> neramarea: ma ripeto: non tutte le supportano. di solito si vede dal bios se lo supportano
<neramarea> [Enrico] capì. Grazie. in effetti, sensors-detect non l'avevo ancora lanciato, l'ho fatto solo ora. ma non ha trovato nulla più di ciò che già vedevo...
<lilluz82> salve a tutti.... e' vero che le schede video 3d vecchie della ati non girano piu' con ubuntu? io ho una ati mobility radeon x1300 e non mi funziona il 3d, va tutto a scatti :(
<|it-39|> bionasera
<neramarea> ho un vecchio hp 6695el, con lettore di impronte... quando ho provato fedora15, lo ha riconosciuto in automatico... cosa devo installare, perchè anche oneiric lo veda?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho un problema. Per far funzionare la tastiera con i tasti speciali, ho dovuto installare un programma chiamato keytouch e utilizzare l'editor per configurare i tasti del dispositivo. Il problema è che, nonostante keytouch editor riconosca al volo i tasti e le sue naturali funzioni, alcuni tasti catturati identificano dei codici differenti da quelli associati con gli stessi tasti catturati con xev. Il sistema
<cristian_c> allora, quando vengono premuti questi tasti, invece di dare ascolto a keytouch, privilegia i codici di xev, e quindi la configurazione di keytouch risulta sballata, ergo questi tasti non funzionano. Allora il punto è questo: devo cercare di disabilitare xev nel sistema e far privilegiare keytouch o altro programma alternativo. Mi è stato detto che dovrebbe essere necessario smanettare col gestore udev. Quello
<cristian_c>  che vi chiedo è: dove devo andare a mettere le mani?
<cristian_c> ho cercato a lungo su google come disabilitare xev, ma non ho trovato niente :(
<crazyduck> filo1234: questa è bella io ho due  utenti  in questo ubuntu il primo  che non cè nulla legge ipod come niente questo invece no  come mai ?
<neramarea> ragazzi... fprint_demo mi funziona solo se lo lancio da terminale con sudo... come faccio a dargli i permessi per farlo funzionare anche da shell?
<geko> cristian_c, prova a guardare la tabella caratteri prima di avventurati in operazioni poco chiare, lì trovi i codici per poter inserire le lettere con caratteri speciali
<cristian_c> geko, non capisco
<geko> tu vuoi i caratteri speciali se ho ben capito
<cristian_c> geko, no
<CompaDanie> Ciao ragazzi , sono passato da windows ad ubuntu e noto una grossa differenza nei carattere quando utilizzo chromium , mi si vedono sfocati anche se metto i caratteri window e installando i pacchetti . sapete se c'è un modo per risolvere tale problema e vederli chiari ? anche se non sono quelli di windows non importa
<SbiellONE> ls
<crazyduck> come si toglie la fastidiodsa barra di ubuntu quella laterale
<SbiellONE> scusate è abitudine con la shell :D
<cristian_c> neramarea, cos'è fprint_demo?
<SbiellONE> crazyduck, che versione hai?
<crazyduck> 11.04
<SbiellONE> allora
<SbiellONE> prima di fare il login
<SbiellONE> clicca su sessione
<SbiellONE> e scegli ubuntu classico
<FloodBotIt1> SbiellONE: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> CompaDanie, anche tutta la grafica di ubuntu è sfocata?
<neramarea> cristian_c autenticazione con impronte digitali. ma ho risolto qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/MattiaImpellizzeri/ImpronteDigitali
<SbiellONE> per i gestori di FloodBotIt1... scusate saranno 10 anni che non uso irc :D
<cristian_c> neramarea, fallo sapere a Matt91, è lui l'autore della guida
<CompaDanie> cristian_c: la grafica di ubuntu si vede bene
<neramarea> perchè, lui non lo sa già che la sua guida funziona?
<crazyduck> SbiellONE:  il problema che ho creato un  utente nuovo  e non mi da più quella cosa dell'ubuntu  classico
<cristian_c> CompaDanie, con firefox trovi lo stesso problema?
<cristian_c> neramarea, evidentemente no, visto che ancora non l'ha pubblicata nel wiki
<cristian_c> neramarea, tra l'altro è un utente assiduo di questochan
<cristian_c> *questo chan
<CompaDanie> cristian_c: no con firefox si vede chiara
<SbiellONE> crazyduck, mi sembra strano... ma non sono così esperto per dirti. E sono pure stanchino
<neramarea> ok cristian_c appena lo incrocio comunico
<SbiellONE> scusa se ti pianto ma vado a dormire, ho aperto xchat e sono finito pure nel server sbagliato :D
<SbiellONE> buonanotte!
<crazyduck> SbiellONE: ok notte
<cristian_c> neramarea, bene, così se la completa, poi viene pubblicata nel wiki
<cristian_c> neramarea, e in questo modo aiuti altri utenti con lo stesso tuo problema
<neramarea> ooooook, capo!
<cristian_c> CompaDanie, versione di chromium?
<CompaDanie> cristian_c , la versione è questa 15.0.874.106 (Build 107270 Linux) Ubuntu 11.10
<neramarea> cristian_c però non ho modo di verificare questo bug: - Registrando le impronte poi e possibile accedere a qualunque utente
<cristian_c> neramare,a, forse è un bug, ma mai ho utilizzato i fingerprintreader
<cristian_c> CompaDanie, hai controllato su launchpad se si tratta di un bug?
<cristian_c> neramarea, posta lsusb
<CompaDanie> cristian_c:  non so come fare questa cosa .. potresti spiegarmi ?
<cristian_c> !launchpad | CompaDanie
<ubot-it> CompaDanie: http://launchpad.net
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<neramarea> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/724755/
<cristian_c> neramarea, https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/fingerprint-gui
<cristian_c> neramarea, hai utilizzato questo programma fino ad ora?
<neramarea> provato stasera
<roott> come si rende non visibile l'ip utente della chat?
<cristian_c> neramarea, e quindi?
<cristian_c> root, chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat a qualche op
<cristian_c> *roott
<neramarea> aspè... ma stai parlando di quello che mi hai linkato o di fprint dopo aver seguito la wiki di mattia?
<roott> grazie critian+
<cristian_c> neramarea, di quello che ho segnalato
<neramarea> no, quello no, scusa
<cristian_c> neramarea, quello di matt serve anche a configurare
<cristian_c> ma magari quello segnalato è più completo
<cristian_c> neramarea, controlla se c'è nei repo anche se dovrebbe
<CompaDanie> cristian_c:  ok ho aperto la pagina ma non saprei come controllare :(
<cristian_c> compaDanie, fai una ricerca
<cristian_c> compaDanie, ad esempio con le parole chiave blurred char chromium
<neramarea> ora controllo. per le modifiche a pam.d non c'è problema, mi basta cancellare tre righe, ma... secondo te per provare quello che mi hai linkato mi conviene disinstallare fprint_demo?
<CompaDanie> ook cristian_c quindi cerco qua Search all bug reports ...
<cristian_c> nermarea, ottima osservazione, ma se le cancelli in questo modo non vengono annullate la configurazione del lettore di impronte?
<cristian_c> *neramarea
<cristian_c> compaDanie, dove?
<neramarea> beh, anch equesto fingerprint gui ha un enrolling... cmq non c'è nei repo
<CompaDanie> cristian_c: o cercato nella sezione bug con le paroli chiave che hai indicato ma non trova nulla ..
<cristian_c> CompaDanie, neanche soltanto con la parola chromium?
<CompaDanie> si con la parola chromium si cristian_c trova una lista piena di 800 risultati
<cristian_c> CompaDanie, prova con blurred chromium
<CompaDanie> cristian_c:  nessun risultato con questo
<cristian_c> CompaDanie, prova con fuzzy chromium
<CompaDanie> niente nessun risultato
<cristian_c> CompaDanie, allora ultima prova: font chromium
<CompaDanie> con quest'ultimo da una serie di risultati
<CompaDanie> ma non so se tra questi c'è cio che interessa a me dalla mia conoscenza di inglese sembra di no ..
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/828840
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 828840 in chromium-browser "Fonts are being rendered improperly" [Undecided,New]
<neramarea> cristian_c hai notizie di un bug sul mancato arresto di oneiric 64bit con ati catalyst 11.9? l'altro notebook ne è affetto... do' "arresta", ma mi riporta al lightdm, e solo da lì posso spegner
<cristian_c> CompaDanie, ora purtroppo devo uscire
<cristian_c> neramarea, hai provato con i driver open?
<neramarea> con gli open tutto ok
<CompaDanie> ookkk faccio qualche ricerca ....
<cristian_c> nermarea, i catalyst sono driver proprietari, è normale che facciano casini
<cristian_c> *neramarea
<cristian_c> CompaDanie, ho già postato il bug
<cristian_c> neramarea, purtroppo essendo driver proprietari, sono closed source e soltanto ati quindi può metterci mano per risolverli
<cristian_c> neramarea, ubuntu non può farci niente
<neramarea> capì. grassie istess. ;-)
<cristian_c> buonanotte a tutti
<kraken> salve esiste una wiki dove si spiega come usare i prefix per wine ?
<Riccardo_> ciao
<Riccardo_> ciao alexzion
<AlexZion> ciao Riccardo_
<Riccardo_> sto sperimentndo con QuasselIRC
<Riccardo_> spero di non tampinarvi troppo
<Riccardo_> abbiate pazienza
<Riccardo_> :D
<AlexZion> Riccardo_: se è di supporto che hai bisogno , esponi pure, altrimenti per chiacchierare del più e del meno , ti consiglio di passare sul canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<Riccardo_> grazie
<Riccardo_> ci vado subito
<crazyduck> problwmi con  gestione utenti  ne ho  creato uno  nuovo ma non funziona non riesce a creare le cartelle
<crazyduck> dice nautilus ha dei problemi
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-01
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti i vampiri
<cristian> ciao
<corsairtux> ciao a tutti ieri sera ho aggiornato la mia ubuntu 11.04
<corsairtux> dopo aver spento il computer sta mattina fa i capricci e non si vuole svegliare.. si blocca al logo di ubuntu con i pallidi di sotto..
<corsairtux> idee? volevo accedere in rec. mode.. ma non mi spunta il grub in quanto ho un solo s.o. come fare?
<elias_> ciao a tutti
<elias_> ciao peppeoddo
<reddos> buon giorno mi dite cime posso rimettere licona del volume audio nel pannello superiore accanto alla data  lo tolta x sbaglio grazie
<ar3ac> ciao a tutti
<ar3ac> ho un piccolo problema...praticamente all'avvio la tastiera a volte non va, devo staccarla e riattacarla per farla andare
<ar3ac> qualche consiglio ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ar3ac> ngiorno jester- sembra che siamo in pochi vivi stamattina
<jester-> è festivo e ci danno dentro a ronfare
<digital1> Salve a tutti
<digital1> Come si aggiornano i driver hardware da terminale?
<ar3ac> che driver devi aggiornare digital1 ?
<digital1> scheda video
<ar3ac> nvidia ?
<digital1> si geforce 6600
<ar3ac> perché da Terminale devi farlo ?
<digital1> perchè da control center si blocca
<ar3ac> digital1, penso ti basti dare : sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<digital1> sull'icona cè un punto esclamativo
<airgnox> ragazzi ho un problema se do il comando su non mi accetta la password c'è un modo per modificarla?
<ar3ac> airgnox, di default Ubuntu non ha abilitato la password di root
<ar3ac> airgnox, quindi è normale che non va
<airgnox> a ok
<airgnox> per impostarla come si fa?
<ar3ac> airgnox, sudo passwd root
<airgnox> ar3ac , ok grazie impostata
<ar3ac> airgnox, de nada :)
<digital1> ar3ac: ho dato sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<ar3ac> digital1, non si installano ?
<digital1> mi dice di rimuovere wine1.3-gecko firefox-branding
<ar3ac> strano
<ar3ac> non ha niente a che fare con wine
<digital1> sull'icona del driver hardware cè un punto esclamativo
<ar3ac> digital1, beh rimuovi pure wine e firefox-branding
<ar3ac> non mi sembrano vitali al momento
<digital1> fatto ma per la sk ?video
<ar3ac> ridai il comando sopra che ti ho detto
<digital1> ti mando la foto http://img191.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img191/1165/screenshotdtz.png
<ar3ac> vedo il punto esclamativo
<digital1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/screenshotdtz.png/
<ar3ac> ma il comando lo hai dato ?
<digital1> lo faccio di nuovo. aspè
<digital1> risposta: già alla versione più recente
<ar3ac> aprendo l'icona con il punto esclamativo cosa ti dice ?
<digital1> ricerca l'aggiornamento ma si blocca e dice che lo scaricamento non è riuscito
<digital1> poi cerca i driver disponibili
<digital1>  e poi una finestra vuota dice che nessun driver proprietario è in uso nel sistema
<ar3ac> digital1, ma tu sei venuto qui perché avevi il punto esclamativo o perché hai combinato qualcosa di tuo ?
<digital1> perchè non usavo il pc da un po e volevo fare qualche aggiornamento
<ar3ac> digital1, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ar3ac> vediamo cosa hai installato
<digital1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/267/screenshot1zo.png/
<digital1> si riesce a leggere?
<ar3ac> si più o meno
<ar3ac> comunque dopo l'installazione dei driver andrebbe fatto un bel reboot
<ar3ac> lo sapevi ?
<digital1> non mi è sembrato di aver installato driver
<ar3ac> mi fai vedere la finestra quando apri l'icona con il punto esclamativo
<digital1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/195/screenshotnn.png/
<digital1> si vede dalla foto?
<ar3ac> no non hai capito
<digital1> dimmi
<ar3ac> apri driver hardware
<ar3ac> e fammi vedere la finestra del programma
<digital1> ok
<nicotano> buongiorno
<digital1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/600/61298102.png/
<digital1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/403/13197992.png/
<digital1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/19021740.png/
<digital1> i tre passaggi
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<digital1> ar3ac: CHE NE PENSI?
<digital1> che ne pensi?
<ar3ac> digital1, da terminale se fai sudo apt-get update
<ar3ac> ti dà qualche errore ?
<digital1> mi pare di no rivedo
<digital1> no
<ar3ac> non è che per caso usavi noveau come drive per la scheda video ?
<digital1> come faccio a saperlo?
<ar3ac> digital1, prova così : sudo apt-get clean
<ar3ac> e poi : sudo apt-get autoremove
<digital1> fatto
<ar3ac> ora riapri Driver Hardware
<digital1> idem
<ar3ac> sudo apt-get upgrade
<digital1> fatto già tutto kappa
<ar3ac> segui questi comandi uno per volta
<ar3ac> sudo apt-get clean
<digital1> k
<ar3ac> cd /var/lib/apt
<ar3ac> sudo mv lists lists.old
<ar3ac> sudo mkdir -p lists/partial
<ar3ac> sudo apt-get clean
<ar3ac> sudo apt-get update
<ar3ac> quando hai finito apri ancora Driver Hardware
<digital1> ok
<ar3ac> e vediamo se ti dà ancora problemi
<digital1> il terminale si è fermato a  saverio@saverio-desktop:/var/lib/apt$
<digital1> chiudo?
<ar3ac> nessun problema , giusto ?
<ar3ac> non ti ha dato nessun errore ?
<digital1> vediamo
<digital1> uguale
<digital1> l'aggiornamento si blocca quasi alla fine
<ar3ac> cd /etc/X11
<ar3ac> fai un ls
<digital1> cioè
<ar3ac> vediamo se hai qualche copia di backup di xorg.conf
<ar3ac> ls
<oraion> ciao a tutti
<ar3ac> ciao oraion
<oraion> ragazzi ho un piccolo probleme con lan delle mia scheda madre asus p5g41t-m lx su ubuntu 10.10
<oraion> non viene riconosciuta
<jester-> oraion: cosa centra la lan con la piastra
<digital1> ar3ac:   http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/29177040.png/
<oraion> e a scheda eth integrata
<jester-> oraion: non c'è la eth o la lan
<ar3ac> digital1, sudo killall jockey-backend
<ar3ac> e poi fai ripartire Driver Hardware
<oraion> il seistema non mi riconosce l  eth
<digital1> nessun processo trovato
<jester-> oraion: ifconfig e incolla nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | oraion
<ubot-it> oraion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<digital1> ar3ac: che ne pensi?
<oraion> jester mi devi dare 10min per la diperazione lo tolto
<jester-> oraion: cosa hai tolto
<oraion> la distro ora la reinstallo
<ar3ac> digital1, non lo so , mi sembra strano
<jester-> oraion: vieni qui da cdlive senza reinstallare
<jester-> oraion: intanto che riavvii entra nel bios e controlla se il network e la eth è attiva se integrata
<oraion> eth e attiva da bios perche con win funziona
<jester-> ok allora vieni in canale da cdlive che è inutile che installi se la eth non va
<oraion> ora il pc e avviato con la live
<jester-> oraion: quindi stai usando la live?
<oraion> su quel pc si
<jester-> oraion: ed è in internet?
<oraion> non va
<oraion> no
<jester-> oraion: dai ifconfig nel terminale
<jester-> c'è una eth0?
<oraion> no
<jester-> lspci | grep -i eth
<oraion> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller Atheros communication device 1083 (rev c0
<oraion> jester-
<jester-> oraion: che live stai usando
<oraion> ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> oraion: scaricati la 11.10 e prova
<oraion> con quella va
<oraion> solo che non mi piace unity come desktop
<jester-> oraion: basta installare gnome-shell per altro ambiente con effetti e gnome-session-fallback per avere gnome classico con menu un pochino diversi
<jester-> oraion: prova con la 11.04 anche
<oraion> gia provato
<oraion> e funziona
<jester-> allora metti la 11.04 che va benissimo ed è piu che stabile
<oraion> il dektop e sempre unity pero
<jester-> no
<oraion> come no
<jester-> oraion: ma ripeto: anche nella 11.10 ci sono le stesse alternative che vanno però installate
<jester-> oraion: in natty unity va installato non c'è di serie
<jester-> c'è ma nei repo
<oraion> quindi ha gnome normale
<jester-> oraion: parlo della desktop non remix e palle varie
<oraion> aspetta un secondo
<oraion> che metto l 11.04
<jester-> oraion: installando la 11.04 di defualt c'è gnome classico
<jester-> versione desktop
<oraion> mi sono confuso fo provato la 10.04
<oraion> ora ho messo la 11.04
<jester-> oraion: in tre secondi netti?
<oraion> ho tutti i cd
<oraion> ora sta caricando ma si è fermata alla scritta ubuntu e o la freccia del mouse
<jester-> oraion: si ma non si installa su partizione in cosi poco tempo
<oraion> avviato in live
<jester-> sii preciso che live è un conto, os installato un altro
<oraion> lo so
<oraion> ora si e avviato il live ma ha sempre la barra laterale
<jester-> oraion: allora non hai la ubuntu-desktop ma remix o un tarocco
<jester-> oraion: 11.04 o 11.10
<oraion> 11.04
<jester-> oraion: 11.04 originale non  ha unity de default
<IWantSomeUbuntu> Un cordiale saluto a tutti. Ho un problema con il mio portatile. Non riesco ad affiancare ubuntu a windows 7, al momento dell'install non c'è l'opzione. Il disco non è frammentato
<jester-> IWantSomeUbuntu: cioè?
<oraion> dal sito ubuntu lo presa
<IWantSomeUbuntu> jester- ha presente quando si mette il live cd e si tenta l'installazione? Non c'è l'opzione "Installa accanto a windows 7" come ho visto fare a un mio conoscente.
<jester-> oraion: non è possibile, dai lsb_release -r
<jester-> IWantSomeUbuntu: con quale rilascio di ubuntu?
<IWantSomeUbuntu> jester- 11.04 64bit. Credo di avere anche abbastanza spazio nella partizione
<oraion> mi dice ubuntu 11.04
<IWantSomeUbuntu> jester- per caso lei sa se è necessario uno spazio minimo?
<jester-> IWantSomeUbuntu: adesso hai una sola partizione winzoz?
<IWantSomeUbuntu> jester- dunque ho esattamente 3 partizioni: Windws, recovery, Hp tools
<jester-> oraion: piati questa http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<IWantSomeUbuntu> nella windows ho esattamente 161 Gb a disposizione
<IWantSomeUbuntu> jester- e poi ho una certa età non ho modo di mettermi a modificare la tabella delle partizioni, se mi capisce..
<jester-> IWantSomeUbuntu: allora dopo aver deframmentato winzoz, da live: apri gparted e riduci la partizione winzoz e lasci lo spazio non allocato, poi vai in installazione e scegli installa su spazio libero contiguo
<IWantSomeUbuntu> jester- lei è convinto che è una cosa semplice?
<jester-> IWantSomeUbuntu: è grafica, clicchi col destro su sad1 e la riduci
<jester-> IWantSomeUbuntu: trovo strano che non ci sia installa accanto
<IWantSomeUbuntu> jester- anche io, forse è influenzato dal fatto che ci sono più partizioni
<jester-> IWantSomeUbuntu: o che non ci sia abbastanza spazio libero sulla winzoz, svuota il cestino magari
<IWantSomeUbuntu> jester- ok proverò sicuramente
<jester-> IWantSomeUbuntu: comunque da gparted andando sulla partizione in ridimensiona sopra c'è un cursore che trascini col mouse
<jester-> IWantSomeUbuntu: da gparted vedi anche quanto spazio libero ha la winzoz relamente
<jester-> realmente*
<IWantSomeUbuntu> jester- la ringrazio, le auguro una buona giornata
<jester-> anche a te
<karmav> buongiorno a tutti
<karmav> mi succede una cosa fastidiosa da quando ho installato ubuntu 11.10
<karmav> ogni volta che accendo il pc il mouse non funziona , devo riavviae
<karmav> tutte le volte per farlo funzionare
<karmav> ecco per esempio adesso si è bloccato e posso usare solo la tastiera
<jester-> kah: scheda video?
<oraion> jester grazie
<jester-> e de che
<oraion> ma come mai sulla 10.10 nn va
<jester-> oraion: non c'è il driver nel kernel, sarà un chipset nato dopo la distro
<jester-> o appena prima
<oraion> ok
<_Crow_> buon giorno gente
<_Crow_> ho un problema con il sistema sonoro
<_Crow_> avevo messo un post anche su ubuntu forum
<_Crow_> in pratica mi rileva la mia scheda audio del portatile come output dummy
<_Crow_> e non ho audio
<_Crow_> fino a poco tempo fa tutto era ok
<jester-> _Crow_: gnome?
<_Crow_> kde
<jester-> _Crow_: e in preferenze audio c'è solo un device in uscita?
<_Crow_> in multimedia in phonon
<_Crow_> ho uscita audio
<_Crow_> audio interno analogico e output dummy
<_Crow_> naturalmente viene utilizzata output dummy
<_Crow_> e non ho modo di selezionare l'altra
<_Crow_> qualcuno ha risolto utilizzando il backend di vlc
<stevr1it> salve , con unity di unbuntu 11.10 ho un probelma. mi ha spostato la cartella Scrivania sotto il folder video e non riesco più a farla tornare come homepage.  Ho provato a spostarla sotto home me la copia ma resta la principale sotto video
<_Crow_> ma per me non è stata una soluzione
<_Crow_> stevrlit cancellala e riavvia il sistema
<stevr1it> non si cancella
<_Crow_> jester-: ho notato che a volte quando sposto qualche file nel cestino e svuoto il cestino ritorna a funzionare l'audio
<jester-> stevr1it: esci e rientra dalla sessione
<stevr1it> in nessun modo, vado sotto il folder video e clicco con il tasto dentro e non si cancella,
<_Crow_> o anche quando inserisco una pendrive ma non sempre però
<stevr1it> jester-, già fatto
<stevr1it> stesso probelma
<stevr1it> h anche riavviato,
<stevr1it> sempre li sotto video
<jester-> stevr1it: è strano visto che nautilus mette in ordine alfabetico, non è che hai invertito?
<stevr1it> jester-, non saprei nemmeno come fare
<jester-> stevr1it: i tab che ci sono a inizio lista
<stevr1it> jester-, intendi dire sulla barra di sinsitra o dove?
<jester-> stevr1it: no, sopra alla lista delle cartelle/files
<jester-> cosa vedi
<jester-> _Crow_: sa di sminchiamento nell impostazioni user
<_Crow_> azzzzzzzz
<stevr1it> ci sono tutti, i tab, e scivania mi viene sotto video
<jester-> _Crow_: se rinomini la cartella .kde torni a default
<stevr1it> jester-, non ho toccato proprio nulla
<jester-> stevr1it: succede inavvertitamente
<corsairtux> ciao ragazzi ieri sera ho fatto l'aggiornamento credo si sia installato tra le varie cose il nuovo kernel.. ho la 11.04 ed stamane il computer non si avvia! si blocca alla schermata viola di caricamento con la scritta ubuntu ed i pallini sotto
<stevr1it> jester-, l'ho scoperto con ubuntu one chemi dice che non può salvarmi la Scrivania perchè so totto video
<jester-> stevr1it: ma è spostata dentro a video?
<corsairtux> inoltre non riesco a fare partire il grub :-( in quanto ho solo ubuntu e non viene caricato
<stevr1it> jester-, si
<jester-> stevr1it: taglia e incolla fuori
<stevr1it> jester-, fuori dove?
<jester-> nella home
<jester-> stevr1it: entri in video, destro>taglia
<jester-> clicchi home a sinistra
<jester-> clicchi menu modifica e incolla
<stevr1it> jester-, da sotto video non mi permette di tagliare ma solo copiare, e l'ho già fatto, mi crea una copia come un normalissimo folder
<jester-> stevr1it: clicca la croce a fianco a video
<jester-> stevr1it: trascinala fuori
<stevr1it> jester-, non c'è nessun croce, ho provato a trascinarla fuori mi crea una copia sulla barra e in altra folder ma resta li
<stevr1it> l'ho anche trascinata nel cestino me me la ricrea vuota sotto video
<jester-> stevr1it: resetta gnome e pace
<stevr1it> cancello il foder gnome?
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<stevr1it> fatto grazie ora riavvio
<jester-> Steeler: spe
<jester-> trascinala sulla home a sinistra sotto a computer
<stevr1it> jester-, c'è un modo id far apparire l'icona della Scrivania nella barra di sotto? uso tint2 ma non mi appare
<jester-> tint2?
<stevr1it> si un tool per unity per far apparire una barra inferiore con i folders aperti
<stevr1it> è nei repositories
<jester-> stevr1it: non conosco
<stevr1it> jester-, conosci altri metodi?
<jester-> stevr1it: nu
<stevr1it> ahh, grazie scusami
<jester-> stevr1it: unity con barra sotto ha finito il suo scopo
<_Crow_> jester-:  forse ho risolto
<_Crow_> ho trovato un problema analogo sul forum di ubuntu en
<jester-> _Crow_:  cu fu
<_Crow_> fucu
<jester-> dove sta l'inghippo
<_Crow_> per adesso al riavvio mi rileva e funge l'audio
<_Crow_> ho seguito questo
<_Crow_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8255665
<jester-> semplicemente reinstallati pule e alsa base
<_Crow_> si ma dopo qualche riavvio di nuovo il problema
<_Crow_> avevo gia provato
<_Crow_> ero contento ma non era vero nulla
<_Crow_> dopo qualche riavvio di nuovo quel problema
<jester-> prova a fare un reset di kde
<_Crow_> cmq forse penso che sia grazie a questo
<_Crow_> b) Add a new line
<_Crow_> options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1 model=hp
<_Crow_> che tutto funge
<jester-> aaah
<_Crow_> reset di kde?
<_Crow_> cioè?
<jester-> no no avevo capito che si era incrochiato di nuovo
<_Crow_> no con il reinstall di alsa e pulse poi ho di nuovo il problema avevo già provato
<_Crow_> ma comunque non è detto che abbia risolto
<_Crow_> adesso è andato tutto bene devo vedere nei prossimi riavvii
<_Crow_> che succede in tal caso non dovesse andare bene allora rinomino la cartella kde~ così e riavvio e vedo che succede
<_Crow_> giusto?
<jester-> _Crow_:  .KDE
<jester-> è nascosta
<_Crow_> su scusa ho mancato il .
<_Crow_> al riavvio il sistema ricrea di nuoco la cartella .KDE con le impostazioni di defaults giusto
<jester-> giusto
<_Crow_> ok grazie mille jester-
<_Crow_> 6 mitico
<_Crow_> vado a cibarmi buon app a tutti
<markus_> salve a todos
<ziosam78> ciao a tutti
<markus_> ciaoo
<ziosam78> ciao jester, l'altra volta mi si è inchiodato tutto e quando sono tornato non ti ho trovato...volevo ringraziarti, adesso è tutto ok
<ziosam78> ovviamnte se sono qui è "quasi" tutto ok
<ziosam78> uso gnome shell e sotto il pannello "attività" ho una specie di altro pannello con scritto file segnalibri etc etc...qualcuno sa come mai?
<nicotano> salve
<ziosam78> ciao ni otano
<ninquitassar> ciao!
<TIP88> ciao a tutti
<ninquitassar> qualcuno ha idea di come si possa impostare in uno script bash l'invio di una mail quando lo stesso è eseguito con successo?
<TIP88> ninquitassar: pure qua stai? :D
<ninquitassar> Dov'altro mi hai visto?
<ninquitassar> xD
<TIP88> topic wmfs
<ninquitassar> Wooo! Grande! :D
<TIP88> yeah
<ziosam78> nessuno che mi sa dire come mai sotto il pannello attività vedo un altro pannello?
<ziosam78> mi sa di no
<ninquitassar> qualcuno ha idea di come si fa a vedere la lista utenti in 'sta min*** di xchat? io ce l'ho spuntato in "visualizza", ma destra non c'è 'na cippa... :/
<nicotano> ninquitassar, bordo destro col mouse e trascina verso sinistra
<ninquitassar> MAVAFF!!! Che banalità. xD
<ziosam78> altra domanda...come si cambia tema icone in gnome shell? ho seguito otto guide diverse ma senza risultati
<ziosam78> non capisco gnome tweak dove pesca le icone
<leonessa> ciao a tt
<leonessa> all'accensione di ubuntu mi compare a video una serie di scritte:
<leonessa> sitting sensors limits ok - speech-dispartcher disabled: edit/etc/default/speech-dispartcher - stopping failsafe boot delay
<leonessa> cosa posso fare?
<leonessa> ma non c'e' nessuno
<leonessa> ?
<leonessa> ciao a tutti
<leonessa> ??
<leonessa> ma non c'e' nessuno
<nicotano> leonessa,  può darsi che nessuno sappia la risposta al tuo quesito
<leonessa> ma e' stato letto il mio quesito?
<nicotano> io l'ho letto
<leonessa> ok
<nicotano> e penso anche altri
<leonessa> non capivo perche' ho dovuto ricollegarmi e non sapevo se appunto era stato letto
<leonessa> aggiornando ubuntu prima di finire ho dovuto spegnere pc, ora quando riaccendo non parte piu' ubuntu.
<CompaDanie> Ciao ragazzi volevo chiedervi 2 cose .. la prima e se qualcuno di voi a installato photoshop cs4 su 11.10 e la seconda e se elimino wine si elimina tutti i programmi installati con loro in modo corretto ?'
<nicotano> leonessa, se riesci ad andare in modalità recovery (al boot) dai sudo dpkg --configure -a
<leonessa> ora provo
<sanova> ma che hyanno i server di ubuntu??
<sanova> hanno*
<sanova> scaricare un'immagine è una pena...
<nicotano> sanova, da dove scarichi
<sanova> nicotano: dal link ubuntu-it
<nicotano> www.releases.ubuntu.com
<sanova> nicotano: tra i vari tentativi son arrivato anche li
<nicotano> vai li prendi il link e dai wget -c chè più veloce
<sanova> si sembra più fattibile con wget :)
<sanova>  grazie nicotano
<nicotano> :)
<gionni12> salve a tutti
<willy_oracle> ciao. un'informazione: come faccio a sapere che modello di scheda grafica ho?
<willy_oracle> c'è un comando da terminale?
<ranxerox> lspci
<nicotano> sudo lspci | grep VGA
<willy_oracle> grazie
<nicotano> :)
<Deisy> uso ubuntu 11.10 . non riesco a capire come installare flash player su chromium. come posso risolvere? grazie
<nicotano> Deisy,  su firefox funziona o non è installato
<Deisy> uso ubuntu 11.10 . non riesco a capire come installare flash player su chromium. come risolvo? grazie
<Deisy> jester-: ci sei? mi puoi aiutare? grazie
<Carlin0> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.0.1.152ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Carlin0> Deisy, installa quel pacchetto
<Deisy> Carlin0: COME lo installo?
<Carlin0> Deisy, apri un terminale e scrivi → sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<CompaDanie> come posso eliminare una icona dal menù principale di unity ? da preferenze di sistema non trovo nulla ho ubuntu 10.10
<Deisy> Carlin0: ok . fatto . ora riawio chromium? o nn serve?
<Carlin0> Deisy, riavvia chromium
<Deisy> Carlin0: devo riawiare anke ubuntu?
<Carlin0> Deisy, no solo il browser
<Deisy> ok grz alla prox
<CompaDanie> come posso modificare il menu principale e / o eliminare le icone ?? ubuntu 11.10
<simgunz> Ciao a tutti. Sto cercando di installare ubuntu su un hdd sata secondario. Ma nonostante la live di ubuntu veda il disco, ubiquity non lo vede. Come si può risolvere?
<sanova> un bel kernel panic dopo aver lanciato il cd d'installazione :S
<buu> ciao, avrei una domanda se io imposto gli aggiornamenti come automatici poi nel caso dovessi tentare di arrestare il sistema durante l'aggiornamento stesso il sistema blocca l'operazione di aggiornamento?
<buu> ehm l'operazione di arresto
<buu> se così non fosse ci sarebbe una piccola probabilità che le cose vadano male e che qualcosa possa non funzionare più
<Carlin0> buu, è meglio settare : Notificare solo la presenza degli aggiornamenti
<buu> perchè volevo installarlo sul pc che usano i miei e poi dimenticarmene :P
<buu> potrei usare ssh ma dovrei ricordarmi di volta in volta di fargli gli aggiornamenti e di dirgli di non spegnere quando li faccio
<Zermanno> Ciao, mi capita, a volte, di aprire nautilus dopo aver effettuato il login e di trovarlo tutto grigio, come se non fosse stato applicato il tema di ubuntu. Se faccio il logout e di nuovo il login torna a posto. c'è un modo per sistemare questo problema?
<fenixxx_86> buongiorno ... è da prima che sto cercando di installare dei programmi ... ho seguito delle guide ... ma nn so cos'e' ch mi blocca -.-" ...
<balda88> salve a tutti ragazzi
<fenixxx_86> ...
<balda88_> salve ragazzi
<balda88_> ce nessuno che mi da una mano per favore?
<Carlin0> !nessuno | balda88
<ubot-it> balda88: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Carlitos> ciao a tutti!!!
<fenixxx_86> balda88_:  mi sa che non c'e' nessuno :-D
<balda88_> lol
<gregorioubuntu19> ciao a tutti
<balda88_> sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu,e vorrei che qualcuno mi darebbe una mano per favore
<Carlitos> ragazzi dopo quasi un anno volevo tornare ad installare ubuntu sul mio pc.......che versione mi consigliate?
<balda88_> nessuno mi aiuta?
<Carlin0> Carlitos, la 10.04 ma è un parre personale
<bobbybong> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gregorioubuntu19> ciao vorrei farvi una domanda ho uubuntu 11.10 64 bit vorrei se è possibile insstallare l'interfaccia gnome ma non so come fare ho letto dei siti ma non vorrei combinare pasticci
<Carlin0> parere
<balda88_> ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu 11.10 e l'ho caricata su una penna usb,poi ho riavviato il pc e ho fatto partire il tutto tramite le penna
<Carlin0> gregorioubuntu19, Ubuntu ha l'interfaccia gnome ... solo che è cambiata
<fenixxx_86_> buongiorno
<fenixxx_86_> :-D ... è da prima che cerco di fare un paio di installazioni ... ma nulla -.-" ...
<fenixxx_86_> c'e' qualcosa che mi blocca e non so cosa sia ...
<buu> gregorio: se intendi gnome shell devi appunto installare il pacchetto gnome-shell
<Carlitos> ook, un altra cosa, se vado a scaricarla dal sito e utilizzo i torrent quale devo scegliere? io ho un pc portatile con tecnologia 64bit, non potentissimo è un i3 con 4gb di ram......mi consigliate di installare la versione da cd o da dvd?
<Carlin0> fenixxx_86, cosa cerchi di installare ?
<balda88_>  ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu 11.10 e l'ho caricata su una penna usb,poi ho riavviato il pc e ho fatto partire il tutto tramite le penna,mi si apre la schermta dove posso scegliere prova o installa ubuntu, bene dopodichè installo, ma ho lasciato che lavorasse per più di 30 minuti, ma mi resta sempre sulla schermata di caricamento...come psso fare?
<Carlin0> Carlitos, cd o dvd poco cambia ....
<Carlitos> che differenza c'è?
<gregorioubuntu19> scusa una cosa ma per cambiare tipo il tema cio togliere queste maledette frecce a sx e riportarle a destra come faccio
<Carlin0> nessuna
<gregorioubuntu19> su internet leggo delle cose assurde
<fenixxx_86_> c'e'
<balda88_> ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu 11.10 e l'ho caricata su una penna usb,poi ho riavviato il pc e ho fatto partire il tutto tramite le penna,mi si apre la schermta dove posso scegliere prova o installa ubuntu, bene dopodichè installo, ma ho lasciato che lavorasse per più di 30 minuti, ma mi resta sempre sulla schermata di caricamento...come psso fare?
<fenixxx_86_> il software center aperto ... che prima di installare 3 4 5 applicazioni e da 20 minuti che mi dici
<fenixxx_86_> *dice ... attesa la chiusura di apt-get
<balda88_> nessuno mi aiuta? :(
<gregorioubuntu19> carlcarlin0, scusa ma come cambio il tema di ubuntu cioe rimettendo un tema che abbia la chiusura finestre ecc. a destra
<balda88_> ho scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu 11.10 e l'ho caricata su una penna usb,poi ho riavviato il pc e ho fatto partire il tutto tramite le penna,mi si apre la schermta dove posso scegliere prova o installa ubuntu, bene dopodichè installo, ma ho lasciato che lavorasse per più di 30 minuti, ma mi resta sempre sulla schermata di caricamento...come psso fare?
<balda88_> grazie
<Carlin0> gregorioubuntu19, per evitare quella bruttura io uso la 10.04 ... e non dico altor
<Carlin0> altro*
<buu> gregorio: basta che segui quello che hai trovato nelle guide su internet (trattasi di un comando probabilmente o dell'equivalente procedura grafica)
<gregorioubuntu19> carlin0 ti ringrazio hai ragione mi passi il link della 10.4 se puoi
<buu> su unity comunque ha senso averle a sinistra
<Carlin0> gregorioubuntu19, un 'attimo..
<gregorioubuntu19> carlin0 , ok
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<Carlin0> ahh c'è qui...
<buu> gregorio: non serve cambiare un sistema per non usare unity
<buu> *senza un
<gregorioubuntu19> a ok e come devo fare allora perchè son sincero non mi trovo
<buu> ti scarichi gnome shell, xfce, kde quello che vuoi
<buu> c'è anche gnome3 modalità fallback per usarlo alla gnome2
<Carlin0> gnome shell è praticamente uguale a unity .. poco cambia
<buu> ma anche no
<Carlin0> xfce... è + simile al vecchio gnome
<Carlin0> ma anche si ...
<gregorioubuntu19> xfce come si installa?
<buu> non hai usato o non sai usare nessuno dei due bene allora ne le differenti concezioni :)
<Carlin0> gregorioubuntu19, fai una prova dai al terminale sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop occchio che ti tira giu un sacco di roba e poi al login scegli
<Carlin0> buu, le tue considerazioni non mi sfiorano
<gregorioubuntu19> carlin0 ok ti ringrazio mille
<gregorioubuntu19> buu
<gregorioubuntu19> buu, grazie anche a te
<Trim> Ciao.
<buu> CarlinO: senza offesa ma sono ben diversi e lo saranno sempre di più con l'andare del tempo hanno preso strade diverse. Non è che si divertono quelli di canonical a pagare gente per fare unity se fosse uguale a gnome shell
<rocco> sono  nuovo
<bithunter> qualcuno mi può confermare se ho capito: Ubuntu nel kernel già tutte le informazioni per il corretto funzionamento delle periferiche... in alcuni casi dove ci sono driver proprietari bisogna seguire una particolare procedura per farli funzionare (vedi scheda video Ati/Nvidea)... in altri casi si trovano file .deb che con un semplice click è possibile configurare il tutto... In altri casi estremi non esistono proprio driver (ha
<bithunter> rdware non compatibile con linux). Giusto?
<bobbybong> !benvenuto | rocco
<ubot-it> rocco: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<bithunter> chi tace acconsente? hihihihihih
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> ho provato a compilare e installare un semplice programma con make install
<marker_> il terminale da questo errore install: impossibile eseguire stat di "fbshot": File o directory non esistente make: *** [install] Errore 1
<marker_> FBSHOT è il rpogramma
<alnuvola> buonasera qualcuno sa dirmi perchè nn riescoa collegarmi piu alla mia rete wireless
<alnuvola> c'è qualche comando da terminale che resetta la scheda wifi
<bithunter> alnuvola, riesci a rilevare la rete?
<alnuvola> si
<alnuvola> certo ho anche tolto le protezioni
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> impostazioni di rete
<alnuvola> solo che da quando ho cambiato il nome nn mi fa connettere piu dopo che funzionava alla perfezione all avvio si connetteva subito
<alnuvola> spetta
<alnuvola> che sto provando a mettere un ip statico
<bithunter> rimuovi tutte configurazioni memorizzate e riparti da zero
<alnuvola> bithunter mettendo indirizzi statici alla connessione va
<bithunter> ok
<bithunter> cmq non hai niente di strano con ubuntu
<bithunter> è il router
<bithunter> :)
<alnuvola> mmmm
<alnuvola> spetta che nn va in internet
<alnuvola> il ruoter funziona sia con altri pc che con il telefono
<bithunter> quanti ip puoi collegare insieme? Es. Fastweb max 3 Ip
<alnuvola> io ne 5
<alnuvola> adesso funziona la connessione ho messo anche il server dns
<alnuvola> magari dopo provo mettendo una configurazione wep
<bithunter> bhua!? cmq non mi sembra un problema di Ubuntu...
<alnuvola> secondo me è il portachiavi che salva le configurazioni wireless
<bithunter> oki cancella tutto
<bithunter> sai come si fa?
<alnuvola> si
<bithunter> vai prova
<alnuvola> ok
<alnuvola> ok
<bithunter> era quello?
<alnuvola> era quello ora stabilisce la connessione prima di caricare il desktop
<bithunter> benissimo
<alnuvola> ora provo anche una connessione ssh
<alnuvola> tutto ok
<bithunter> ahahahaha la soluzione sotto il naso
<alnuvola> ho dato al telefono 12 al eeepc 8 al pc portatile 9 e ai 3 fissi 2,3,4,
<alnuvola> tutto sembra funzionare liscio
<alnuvola> ovviamente tutti i sistemi sono debian-ubuntu
<bithunter> eccetto uahauauhuah
<bithunter> alnuvola, come stai a conoscenza di driver ?
<alnuvola> dipende ... tu cosa vorresti fare se è una cosa che ho fatto anche io allora posso darti una mano :D
<bithunter> nel senso avrei bisogno di una conferma.... leggi su
<alnuvola> be guarda per quanto riguarda la scheda video io prima con la 10.04 usavo quelli propietari perchè quelli open giravano male
<alnuvola> adesso dalla 11.04 la mia scheda video sembra rinata
<alnuvola> e uso open
<bithunter> quindi non hai installato niente?
<bithunter> hai solo messo il s.o. e tutto funziona alla grande?
<alnuvola> dall 11.04 no
<bithunter> per capirci...
<bithunter> io ho un netbook hp
<alnuvola> lspci | grep VGA
<bithunter> con win riuscivo a fare video montaggi tranquillamente
<alnuvola> che cosa dice
<bithunter> oki
<bithunter> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<alnuvola> ok
<alnuvola> usi driver open
<bithunter> nel caso volessi mettere i driver corretti come faccio?
<bithunter> aspetta mi faccio capire meglio...
<bithunter> in windows: gestione periferiche, verifico che i drivers sono installati correttamente etc e quindi il netbook va:)
<bithunter> in ubuntu come faccio ad avere la stessa certezza?
<alnuvola> io nn sono espertissimo ma credo che questo stiamo facendo no ???
<alnuvola> da terminale anche se mi hanno detto che nn è un valore reale ma serve per capire come gira la tua scheda video
<alnuvola> glxgears
<alnuvola> e dimmi come vedi l'animazione
<bithunter> si
<bithunter> benissimo
<bithunter> quindi nel kernel si trovano tutti i driver?
<alnuvola> incollami su paste.com le informazioni che ti ha dato
<SoloMid> ciao ragazzi, ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi da una mano su come sistemare la tabella delle partizioni su questo maledetto laptop per poter installare ubuntu senza fare casino.
<bithunter> alnuvola, nel senso ho bisogno solo di capire il concetto di Drivers per linux... ora il netbook funziona benissimo... però vorrei capire solo questo passaggio
<bithunter> cioè...
<alnuvola> giorni fa nel canale feci una domanda simile ....
<alnuvola> ti dico la risposta
<bithunter> mettiamo che intel ha creato oggi il nuovo driver per la mia scheda video
<alnuvola> Cerca su google  tipo Struttura Driver Ubuntu
<bithunter> che succede: si aggiorna da solo; devo fare qualcosa io;
<bithunter> oki
<bithunter> vedo
<bithunter> alnuvola, quindi ultimo passaggio: si aggiorna da solo; devo fare qualcosa io... cioè come funziona hahahahah
<SoloMid> ciao ragazzi, ho bisogno di qualcuno che mi da una mano su come sistemare la tabella delle partizioni su questo maledetto laptop per poter installare ubuntu senza fare casino.
<bithunter> Solomid, in fase di installazione ci pensa tutto ubuntu... puoi installare nello spazio libero insieme a windows/paertizioni esistenti
<bithunter> ok.. vado
<bithunter> buona serata a tutti
<bithunter> spero di capire prima o poi questo enigma hauhauhauuahu ciao a tutti
<CompaDanie> buona sera qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio da ubuntu ad accedere alla mia cartella ftp di aruba ftp://ftp.countrynrete.com con windows incollo semplicemente il link in una cartella ... vorrei fare allo stesso modo con ubuntu ,e possibile ??
<CompaDanie> help!!
<bithunter> alnuvola, scusami
<bithunter> non ci crederai...
<bithunter> chi mi conferma cosa è questo: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<bithunter> qualcuno può dirmi cosa  questo? :http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<fleurtherock> ciao voglio aggiornale il mio kernel alla versione 3.xx del mio maverick
<fleurtherock> come posso fare?
<alnuvola_> cmq parlando prima con bithunter ho fatto anche io dei test sulla mia sheda grafica... ma il mio xorg.conf dove è finito ??'
<alnuvola_> nn lo trovo
<alnuvola_> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<alnuvola_> ma è una directory con tanti file
<CompaDanie> qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio da ubuntu ad accedere alla mia cartella ftp di aruba ftp://ftp.countrynrete.com con windows incollo semplicemente il link in una cartella ... vorrei fare allo stesso modo con ubuntu ,e possibile ??
<bobbybong> CompaDanie, puoi usare nautilus
<bobbybong> dal menu connetti al server
<CompaDanie> bobbybong:  per nautilis si intende aprire una cartella da utente root ??
<CompaDanie> connetti al server in ubuntu 10.10
<CompaDanie> non c'è
<bobbybong> si che c'è
<bobbybong> nel menu  file
<CompaDanie> bobbybong:  hai ragione ... grazie .. io guardavo nella dash
<CompaDanie> bobbybong: mi da permesso negato :( prima ancora di richiedermi la psw
<CompaDanie> ok andato
 * Steeler ciao
<Steeler> ciao
<crazyduck> ciao  allora domanda semplice ho  due utenti  su  questo ubunutu .... uno  creato da zero  e l'atro  più "customizzato  " uno legge l'ipod trasferisce ma l'ipod non  vede , ma in realtà ci sono
<crazyduck> in sostanza quella da zero  legge , l'atra da errore lockdown -15
<crazyduck> come posso fare ?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, sapete se sono stati risolti i problemi per i driver ati su ubuntu oniric??
<geko> sera
<geko> burg non mi dà la possibilità di cambiare tema
<bobbybong> geko, ubuntu ha grub
<bobbybong> grub2
<Drizamanuber> se per sbaglio elimino il grub, e all'avvio del pc esce la scritta "grub rescue >" come faccio a recuperare il grub?
<bobbybong> se per sbaglio elimini grub sei andato a toccare cose che non sai ed àè quello che ti meriti
<bobbybong> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Drizamanuber> bobbybong: ma c'è un modo per risolvere il problema o no?
<bobbybong> ! grub | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<geko> bobbybong, grazie ma ho installato burg e non riesco a fare due cose, primo non si ferma il boot secondo se vado a scegliere i temi mi viene indicato solo un punto di domanda
<bobbybong> ! chat | geko
<ubot-it> geko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<geko> bobbybong, ok grazie
<ribicki> salve gente
<ribicki> ho un problemino sciocco..c'è qualcuno?
<Rompolo> Sera
<ribicki> ciao rompolo
<ribicki> qualcuno sa per caso come poter fare videochat con ubuntu?
<ribicki> tipo via msn o cose così?
<Drizamanuber> ciao jester-
<ninquitassar> mapperdindirindina, sapevo di essere nabbo, ma fino a questo punto! io nella finestra di xchat vedo tutte le mie frasi di un fastidioso grigietto che mi si confonde con lo sfondo. Come cambio il colore dalle preferenze??
<ninquitassar> qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<ribicki> ciao ragazzi
<ninquitassar> notte a tutti!
<derbosepirat> hello
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-02
<Carlin0> bonanotte a tutti ...
<Drizamanuber> buon giorno a tutti
<Drizamanuber> a volte modificando le partizioni, mi capita che al riavvio esca la pagina nera con la scritta "grub rescue >", per ripristinare il grub, cosa devo fare?
<Steeler> in 11.10 dove sta il repository ?
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti chi mi aiuta con "grub rescue"?
<Devidino> Drizamanuber: poni la tua domanda se qualcuno sa, ti aiuta
<Drizamanuber> mi è capitato, dopo aver modificato le partizioni, al riavvio, non parte il grub, esce una schermata nera con la riga di comando  "grub rescue >", come faccio a ripristinare il grub?
<cangaceiro> ciao
<Odo> Giorno
<Devidino> Drizamanuber: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino dai un occhiata qui
<Devidino> cangaceiro: giorno
<Devidino> Odo:  ciao
<cangaceiro> ho un problema con la cam, la qualità dellìimmagine è decisamente scarsa questa è la cam del portatile ID 174f:a311 Syntek 1.3MPixel Web Cam
<glpiana> ola
<glpiana> cangaceiro, apri cheese e vai nelle preferenze
<cangaceiro> glpiana, fatto, per spiegare meglio, l'immagine è granulosa anche con luce adeguata
<glpiana> cangaceiro, hai la possibilità di modificare la risoluzione da lì?
<cangaceiro> glpiana, ho la possibilità di modificare la risoluzione della foto o del video che poi registra e ora è al massimo 1280x1024
<glpiana> ma granulosa
<glpiana> cangaceiro, boh, bisognerà aspettare driver migliori
<cangaceiro> esatto
<leonessa> ciao a tt
<Devidino> leonessa:  ciao
<cangaceiro> glpiana, a ecco...perfetto...grazie comunque
<leonessa> perche' quando mi collego non si apre la finestra di #ubuntu-it?
<glpiana> leonessa, usi xchat come client?
<leonessa> cioe'?
<glpiana> leonessa, riformulo: che programma usi per collegarti a irc?
<leonessa> per il momento win perche' ho ubuntu andato in tilt
<cangaceiro> glpiana, ho migliorato un pochino giocando su luminositò saturazione e contrasto comunqe e aumentando ulteriormente la luce esterna...a pieno sole praticamente
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Drizamanuber> 'giorno a tutti
<glpiana> leonessa, quindi il problema cosa riguarda? che da win non entri in #ubuntu-it o che la tua installazione di ubuntu è in tilt?
<glpiana> cangaceiro, magari dipende dalla luminosità esterna. la mia webcam da due lire nel buio non riesce a fare nulla. e pre buio intendo che non c'è la luce del deserto a mezzogiorno
<Drizamanuber> a volte modificando le partizioni, mi capita che al riavvio non parte più il grub, esce una pagina nera con la riga di comando "grub rescue >" come faccio a ripristinarlo?
<massimo18> -.-
<massimo18> !grub | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ogni volta che tocchi le partizioni devi dare sudo update-grub
<leonessa> tutte due le cose iniziamo con la prima, quando mi collego in freenode dopo avere scritto nome+captcha da invio e
<glpiana> leonessa, devi specificare il canale
<leonessa> aspetto che si apra la finestra #ubuntu-it non e' cosi'?
<leonessa> ah ok!!!
<Drizamanuber> ci ho provato, ma dalla riga di comando mi dice che sudo non è un comando valido
<leonessa> allora passo al secondo problema
<cangaceiro> Drizamanuber, sicuro sicuro di averlo scritto giusto?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, dove hai dato sto comando? non al grub rescue spero
<leonessa> quando avvio ubuntu mi esce lo schermo nero
<Drizamanuber> cangaceiro: sì
<glpiana> leonessa, ok, ora meno generico. prima andava?
<leonessa> premetto che: ho ubuntu in una partizione, stavo aggiornando ubu e ho dovuto chiudere senza aspettare che terminasse aggiornamento,
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sono fermo al grub rescue,
<leonessa> ora inserisco il cd e non parte nulla
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: cosa devo digitare lì?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, niente, segui la guida che ti ha indicato massimo18
<glpiana> leonessa, non si interrompe mai un aggiornamento. se non si ha tempo non lo si fa
<glpiana> leonessa, se non parte il cd, o non hai impostato il boot da cd o il cd è da buttare
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ok
<massimo18> Drizamanuber, scusa se te lo dico ma sono due giorni che esponi questo problema e sono due giorni che ti si risponde sempre alla stessa maniera
<cangaceiro> Drizamanuber, ripristinare grub da una live?
<Drizamanuber> probabilmente lo richiedo perchè non sono arrivato a una soluzione, comunque non fa niente, grazie dell'aiuto!!!
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, se non sei arrivato a una soluzione, spiega come hai provveduto e cosa è andato storto, o infila un livecd e collegati da lì
<cangaceiro> Drizamanuber, non è complicatissimo dalla live ripristinare il grub seguendo la guida del wiki
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, continuare con la stessa domanda senza dire cosa hai provato a fare è assolutamente inutile
<Drizamanuber> ho inserito il cd di ubuntu e ho reinstallato
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, reinstallato? O.o
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, ti consigliano di ripristinare grub e tu reinstalli?
<glpiana> dov'è il nesso logico?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: non ci sono riuscito, e per fare prima ho reinstallato, tanto era una partiozione di prova e non avevo insertito dati
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, oki, però a qunto capisco il problema non si è risolto
<massimo18> Drizamanuber, ma quante partizioni hai e quanti so ci sono?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: no, gli sono passato sopra, poi ho un'altra cosa da chiederti!!
<Drizamanuber> massimo18: "so"?
<cangaceiro> Drizamanuber, sistemi operativi
<massimo18> so=sistemi operativi
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, se ora va in grub rescue, inserisci il livecd e torna qui da livecd
<gian_> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno di voi utilizza o ha utilizzato aMsn? vorrei sapere se funziona dato che a me mi da la porta 6891 chiusa, ho provato in tutti i modi, con firestarter e aprendola sul router, ma niente. Ho fatto il controllo audio-video e alla fine mi dice che non è possibile fare videochiamate perchè il gestore ha cambiato i protocolli. Possibile?
<Drizamanuber> massimo18: 3 partizioni Windows, ubuntu 11.04 e ubuntu 11.10
<cangaceiro> zz
<cangaceiro> azz
<glpiana> !amsn | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Amsn
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ha reinstallato e poi è partito tutto senza problemi
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, quindi il problema qual è?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, hai detto che eri a grub rescue prima
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: p.s. l'ho fatto ieri sera adesso è sistemato, volevo solo sapere qual'era la soluzione se mi ricapita
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, quella che ti è stata consigliata... ma fatta bene
<leonessa> come devo fare per impostare il boot da cd?
<massimo18> leonessa, devi entrare nel bios e settare il boot
<cangaceiro> leonessa, devi entrare nel bios del tuo pc
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: me la appunto, se si riproporrà il problema seguirò i vostri consigli
<glpiana> leonessa, quando accendi il pc guarda che opzioni ti da. ci sarà un tasto per accedere al bios e magari pure un tasto per impostare la sequenza di boot
<leonessa> ma ieri ho provato ma non so cosa devo settare?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, anche perchè chiederli e nion seguirli è una perdita di tempo per tutti ;)
<cangaceiro> leonessa, solitamente canc o f2
<glpiana> leonessa, devi mettere come primo dispositivo il lettore cd in cui hai inserito il cd
<gian_> glpiana, devo lanciare !amsn |    ??
<cangaceiro> leonessa, devi andare alla sezione boot e boot priority e da li selezionare il cd
<massimo18> gian_, comunque come ti è stato esposto le videochiamate non è possibile farle
<glpiana> gian_, no, leggiti la guida e vedi se ti aiuta. se non ti aiuta apri la pagina della documentazione ufficiale
<cangaceiro> lelamal_, oppure nella sezione exit hai la possibilità di scegliere le impostazioni di defaul prova con quelle
<cangaceiro> lelamal_, scusa era per leonessa
<lelamal_> :)
<leonessa> ma ieri ho provato, ho messo al primo posto cd ecc. ho dato f10 ho fatto ripartire il cd ma nn e' cambiato nulla!
<leonessa> forse sbaglio qualcosa
<glpiana> leonessa, il cd è sicuramente funzionante?
<cangaceiro> forse non è un disco di avvio
<leonessa> secondo me si, perche' ho provato a farlo funzionare in win e funzionava
<massimo18> leonessa, che c'è in quel cd?
<cangaceiro> leonessa, se a sistema operativo avviato inserisci un cd quello in un modo o l'altro si apre ma può avere anche della musica dentro
<leonessa> ora ti spiego, ho scaricato v.11.10 di ubuntu da internet l'ho salvata sul mio desk poi ho masterizzato il cd con nero e ho copiato ubuntu nel cd
<massimo18> uhm
<leonessa> poi ho provato a installare da cd ubuntu nella partizione ubuntu ma li non e' successo nulla!
<leonessa> il dowload l'ho scaricato dal sito di ubu
<massimo18> leonessa, hai scaricato la iso  quindi non devi copiare la iso ma scriverla su disco
<leonessa> cioe'?
<massimo18> leonessa, in nero dovrebbe esserci una opzione tipo scrivi mmagine o roba simile
<massimo18> *immagine
<leonessa> si infatti e' quello che ha fatto nero... mentre copiava c'era scritto
<leonessa> che caos ho combinato?!!
<massimo18> leonessa, bho
<leonessa> qundi rimango con tutto inattivo? non posso piu' usare ubu?
<massimo18> leonessa, se ti masterizzi una live funzionante risolvi tutto
<leonessa> come si fa?
<leonessa> cioe' dove lo trovo?
<massimo18> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<leonessa> !installazione cosa vuol dire?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<massimo18> leonessa, leggi la guida
<Drizamanuber> ho aggiunto dei file video nel mio hard disk esterno, premetto che quelli che c'erano già, li avevo inseriti con windows, adesso però sono spariti, o meglio ubuntu non li vede, c'è una soluzione? perchè si creano questi conflitti?
<leonessa> si si ho visto grazie
<massimo18> :)
<Steeler> in 11.10 dove sta il repository ?
<leonessa> ma c'e' troppo da leggere!  mi manda in confusione clicca qui clicca la ecc.....
<Drizamanuber_> se aggiugo i file nel mio hdd esterno, contente file inseriti con windows, va in conflitto e con ubuntu non riesco più a vedere quelli che avevo inserito in precedenza, come posso risolvere il problema?
<Drizamanuber_> leonessa: hai risolto?
<leonessa> assolutamente no!
<leonessa> devo provare oggi perche' ora sono in altro posto con altro pc
<cangaceiro> bye
<leonessa> ma il mio problema e' cosa devo cambiare nella bios del mio pc!
<leonessa> sto cercando in internet come configurare bios del mio pc ma non trovo nulla
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<leonessa> ho un dubbio! e' possibile che nella bios del mio pc non ci sia la voce cd?
<jester-> leonessa: nel boot?
<leonessa> si
<jester-> leonessa: sarà sotto altra voce
<jester-> leonessa: ottica sticass per es
<leonessa> ma cos'e'?
<alecv> buongiono h riavviato u
<alecv> lubuntu ela tastierann digita tutti  ica85666+
<alecv> caratter e lampggia la finestra
<alecv> sotto win funziona tutto
<glpiana> alecv, non si capisce nulla del tuo problema
<glpiana> e l'unica frase che riesci a scrivere correttamente riguarda windows. citalo in tutte così possiamo leggerti con chiarezza :D
<alecv> tastiera nonfunziona
<alecv> elampeggia tutt
<alecv> o
<jester-> alecv: qualcosa gli avrai fatto al povero lubuntu
<alecv> ho spento avviato win  e riiavviato lubunntt
<jester-> si si come da prassi
<jester-> se non è il riavvio è lo sbalzo di corrente o il gatto che zompa sulla tasitera
<alecv>  è successo ch e uncliente hatoccato  i fil
<jester-> alecv: cosa vendi
<alecv> provo ad riavviare sembra il tab incastrato
<alecv> assicurazioni
<alecv> rittorno
<alecv> le stranezze dell'informatica
<alecv> ora va tutto bene
<alecv> ho riavviato come windows
<alecv> ho perto un file digitato
<alecv> riavviato lubuntu e ora è tutto ok jester-
<alecv> che gli faccio io a lubuntu?
<alecv> che poteva essere? Lampeggiava tutto tipo albero di natale
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<Rompolo> ciao a tutti
<alecv> ciao Rompolo
<Drizamanuber> ho problemi con skype per ubuntu 11.10, sono riuscito a installarlo, ma quando lo rimpicciolisco scompare e non appare l'icona nella barra in alto; capita anche a qualcun altro?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: togli il 64bit e installa il 32
<jester-> Drizamanuber: e in unity sevi sbloccare la barra
<jester-> devi
<Drizamanuber> jester-: di cosa parli? della versione di skype o del sistema operativo?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<jester-> Drizamanuber: esci e rientra
<Drizamanuber> adesso sono in ubuntu 11.04, devo scrivere la riga di comando uguale a come l'hai scritta tu, oppure ci metto sudo davanti?
<massimo18> Drizamanuber, sarebbe opportuno che entrassi con la versione dove hai il problema, difficile aiutarti così
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, nessun sudo
<Drizamanuber_> jester-: perfetto, come al solito il tuo aiuto è molto prezioso!!!
<Drizamanuber_> massimo18: senza offesa, ma fino adesso mi hai solo cazziato, jester- invece risolve!!!
<Drizamanuber_> ora me ne vado a pranzo, ciao a tutti e grazie ancora a jester-
<jester-> buon appetito
<massimo18> cazziato?
<Drizamanuber_> massimo18: mi dici che non va bene qui, che devo farlo da la ecc ecc, jester-  non ha detto niente, mi ha dato la soluzione e basta senza troppe menate!!
<Drizamanuber_> massimo18: buon appetito anche a te!!!!
<glpiana> !chat | Drizamanuber_
<SG-1> Ciao a tutti.
<markus__> salve a tutti
<markus__> ragazzi ho un problemino di permessi. vi spiego: ho xubuntu 10.10. non riesco a scrivere su hard disk esterni collegati al mio pc. sono abilitato solo alla lettura. come posso ovviare?
<pamela> ciao
<markus__> ciao
<markus__> ragazzi ho un problemino di permessi. vi spiego: ho xubuntu 10.10. non riesco a scrivere su hard disk esterni collegati al mio pc. sono abilitato solo alla lettura. come posso ovviare?
<pamela> hello
<glpiana> markus__, il disco ora è montato?
<markus__> si
<glpiana> markus__, scrivi in un terminale: mount
<glpiana> !paste | markus__
<ubottu-it> markus__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<markus__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726277/
<markus__> ecco a te
<glpiana> markus__, tutte e due gli ntfs ti danno sto problema?
<glpiana> in effetti son montati in read only
<markus__> si
<markus__> e vorrei che me li montasse con permessi di scrittura
<glpiana> markus__, devo assentarmi. tu leggi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<markus__> ok..
<Mauy> se voglio che virtualbox si aggiorni con gli altri aggiornamenti devo inserire questa riga (deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib) nel file (/etc/apt/sources.list:) giusto?
<filo1234> se usi la versione  del sito si
<markus__> cmq non riesco a far funziona lo strumento di configurazione ntfs
<Mauy> si ho oneric e la versione del sito
<Mauy> come faccio ad agguingere quella riga???
<filo1234> Mauy: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<filo1234> Mauy: facendo attenzione a quello ch efai
<Mauy> a cosa devo fare attenzione
<filo1234> o.0
<filo1234> a quello che scrivi e a quello che potresti eventualmente cancellare sbadatamente
<Mauy> ok non cancello ma basta che scriva alla fine del file questo? (deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib)
<filo1234> senza le parentesi
<Mauy> certo!!!
<filo1234> devi importare la chiave poi
<filo1234> c'è scritto nella guida del sito
<Mauy> cioè???
<filo1234> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Mauy> controllo
<markus__> uff
<markus__> ora ho risolto per la scrittura su hard disk esterno in ntfs...ma ora ho il problema per montare partizioni interne ntfs..
<markus__> quando vado a montarla mi dice: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<markus__> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda2 on /media/Dati
<markus__> come posso ovviare?
<_Best_> Salve. :)
<Mauy> filo1234: ho provato ma come devo fare a salvare la chiave incollo tutto quello che vedo compreso di begin ed end in un file di testo che salvo come (oracle_vbox.asc) e poi lancio il comando (sudo apt-key add oracle_vbox.asc) da terminale????
<romeopapa> paste
<romeopapa> paste!
<romeopapa> paste.
<romeopapa> ovvia...salve a tutti, ho un errore sulla source list e non riesco a istallare gli aggiornamenti, qualcuno può aiutarmi?? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/726300/
<markus__> !paste
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<_Best_> torno subito :)
<markus__> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda2 on /media/Dati come posso ovviare? :(
<filo1234> Mauy:
<filo1234> wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Mauy> dimmi
<filo1234> sudo apt-get update
<Mauy> devo dare entrambi i comandi da terminale e basta?
<romeopapa> nessuno?
<filo1234> Mauy: si
<Mauy> ok fatto e funziona grazie
<filo1234> romeopapa: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<filo1234> !paste | romeopapa
<ubottu-it> romeopapa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<romeopapa> filo1234, eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/726321/
<romeopapa> filo1234, ?
<nicotano> salve
<markus__> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda2 on /media/Dati come posso ovviare? :(
<enzotib> markus__, farlo con sudo
<nicotano> markus__,  metti una riga in fstab per il mount al boot e poi rendi /media/Dati di proprietà del tuo utente e dai i permessi  755 a tutta la directory
<markus__> e che riga demo mettere in fstab? attualmente ho : UUID=6222CEB154E7E6E7	/media/Dati	ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=it_IT.UTF-8	0	0
<nicotano> markus__, questa riga è già presente in FS tab ed è relativa a dev/sda2 ?
<markus__> si
<markus__> ti ho copiato la riga attuale
<nicotano> controlla che uuid sia quello giusto
<markus__> e come lo verifico? nn lo so fare :(
<nicotano> markus__, sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<markus__> /dev/sda2: LABEL="Dati" UUID="6222CEB154E7E6E7" TYPE="ntfs"
<markus__> corrisponde
<nicotano> markus__, cambia punto di mount  metti mnt/Dati ovviamrenti ti crei una directory in mnt e dai proprietà al tuo user e permessi 755
<markus__> mmm come faccio a fare tutto cio? :D
<Drizamanuber> ciao jester-
<Drizamanuber> jester-: il comando che mi hai fatto fare prima, ha fatto in modo che si vedano le icone nella barra in alto (si vede anche quella di opera), posso dare lo stesso comando anche in ubuntu 11.04?
<markus__> nicotano ci sei?
<nicotano> markus__, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab e modifichi il file, poi sudo mkdir /mnt/Dati  sudo chown -R tuoutente:tuoutente /mnt/Dati  sudo chmod -R 755 /mnt/Dati e poi riavvia
<markus__> :D grazie ora faccio
<markus__> fstab come lo modifco che stringa devo mettere?
<nicotano> UUID=6222CEB154E7E6E7 /mnt/Dati ntfs-3g rw,users,auto,exec,locale=it_IT.UTF-8 0 0
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, sì
<Drizamanuber_> non riesco a installare l'account interfree in thunderbird
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: grazie
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, per il problema di interfree sei off topic. con una ricerca su gogol (thunderbird interfree) trovi risposte
<Drizamanuber_> ok glpiana
<glpiana> Drizamanuber_, se poi hai problemi con le impostazioni chiedi, magari su #ubuntu-it-chat, e vediamo
<Drizamanuber_> glpiana: bene,  ci vado subtio
<markus__> nicotano ci sei?
<nicotano> allora
<markus__> allora scusami...si è staccata la corrente e sn caduto ovviametne :P
<markus__> allora..ti aggiorno..
<markus__> sono riuscito nell'intento..ora però ho una situazione un po ibrida...
<markus__> all'avvio del computer...quando carica lo splash screen di xubuntu praticamente...è come se ricercasse sempre l'hard disk esterno...come se me lo dovesse sempre montare x far partire il pc..tanto è vero che ho provato a farlo partire con l'hd scollegato e sotto lo slash screen mi usciva "premere S se si vuole far partire ubuntu senza montare la partizione.."...
<markus__> come posso ovviare?
<nicotano> hai installato su hd esterno ?
<markus__> nono
<markus__> io ubuntu ce l'ho su hd interno
<markus__> e ho una partizione DATI a parte in ntfs piu un hard disk esterno sempre in ntfs
<markus__> il pronblema iniziale se ti ricordi era che non me li faceva montare da utente normale..ma solo da root
<markus__> ora sono riuscito a farli montare anche da un utente normale..
<markus__> ma ho questo inconventiente..
<nicotano> in fatab hai un riferimento all'HD esterno ?
<nicotano> fstab-
<markus__> si
<markus__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubottu-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<markus__> vuoi che ti posto fstab?
<nicotano> levala, la roba esterna usb si monta al volo e va in media
<markus__> e ma io ho tutto in media...:S
<nicotano> uno sda2 dovresti averlo messo in mnt
<markus__> no ho semplicemente dato da root l'accesso a tutti gli utenti alla cartella in MEDIA della partizione dati..cosi ho risolto. ora però ti posto anche il fstab cosi ti è piu chiara la situazione..
<nicotano> il fatto è che gli usb cambiano uuid quando li togli e poi li riconnetti
<markus__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726420/
<nicotano> quindi se li tieni sempre attaccati va bene metterli in fstab
<markus__> visto?
<nicotano> si si
<markus__> certo mo non capisco sto fatto dell'avvio...
<markus__> se non c'è collegato HD MAX lui durante il boot lo ricerca...e per escluderlo devo premere S e solo cosi posso avviare ubuntu
<nicotano> markus__,  un disco usb adesso ha un uuid se lo distacchi e poi lo riattacchi ne avrà un altro uuid e quindi in fastab non lo monti
<markus__> e quindi devo cancellare le cartelle da media e crearle in mnt?
<glpiana> markus__, se il disco è usb non devi scrivere nulla e non devi creare nulla. fa da sè quando lo attacchi
<nicotano> duro eh
<glpiana> <nicotano> levala, la roba esterna usb si monta al volo e va in media
<glpiana> nicotano, un poco
<markus__> ragà non so pratico di ste cose scusatemi :D
<markus__> ok allora cancello la cartella da media.
<nicotano> markus__,  none devi levare la roba da fstab oppure ti tieni la segnalazione e pigi il tasto s per andare aventi
<markus__> e allora mo levo la roba da fstab :D
<markus__> levo le stringhe relative ad HD MAX
<markus__> mentre quella DATI?
<nicotano> markus__, sda2 è un disco fisso ?
<markus__> si è la partizione DATI in ntfs
<nicotano> markus__,  falla montare in mnt/Dati come si era detto prima
<markus__> ok allora na cosa alla volta... inizio ad eliminare la stringa relativa a hd max
<nicotano> markus__,  al posto di media metti mnt
<markus__> ok
<markus__> questo per la partizione DATI giusto?
<nicotano> per sda2 che hai detto essere un disco fisso
<markus__> ok
<markus__> fatto
<nicotano> markus__,  in mnt hai creato la directory Dati ?
<markus__> no
<markus__> ora la creo
<markus__> fatto
<markus__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726426/
<markus__> venuto cosi il file
<markus__> fatto bene?
<nicotano> markus__,  vedi dopo altrimenti si cambia le impostazioni con   ntfs-3g rw,users,auto,exec,locale=it_IT.UTF-8 0 0
<nicotano> crea la dir Dati in mnt
<markus__> fatto nicotano
<nicotano> hai dato proprietà al tuo user
<nicotano> .e 755 permessi
<markus__> ecco questo volevo capire come si faceva..
<nicotano> sudo chown -R utente:utente /mnt/Dati
<nicotano> metti il nome utente
<markus__> fatto!
<markus__> ora riavvio?
<nicotano> fermo sudo chmod -R  755  /mnt/Dati
<markus__> fatto
<nicotano> riavvia e poi prova ad accedere a Dati che dovresti avere già disponibile
<markus__> nicotano
<markus__> nada
<markus__> DATI non è montato
<markus__> nè lo vedo per montarlo
<markus__> mo però devo per forza staccare..ci sentiamo piu tardi spero di trovarti per continuare
<markus__> adopo
<markus__> e grazie! :D
<nicotano> markus__,   cambia le impostazioni con   ntfs-3g rw,users,auto,exec,locale=it_IT.UTF-8 0 0
<Robert___> salve!
<Robert___> utilizzo una pen d-link g dwl g122 rev e1, prima funzionava grazie ad uno script
<Robert___> da quando son passato a 11.10 non va più! nemmeno si accende!!
<Robert___> come la devo installare?
<jester-> Robert___: usb wifi o internetkey
<Robert___> usb wifi
<jester-> Robert___: riesci a incollare il contenuto dello script nel pastebin?
<jester-> !paste | Robert___
<ubot-it> Robert___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Robert___> ho usato una guida trovata sul wiki diubuntu dwlg122e1
<Robert___> ma sinceram non so come incollare uno script
<jester-> Robert___: lo apri con gedit e incolli il contenuto che indica ubot
<Robert___> ci provo
 * nicotano  saluta
<Robert___> l'ho incollato nel pastebin
<jester-> Robert___: incolla qui l'url alla pagina
<Robert___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726457/
<jester-> Robert___: in pratica installa un driver disattivando quello di serie, lanciando lo script va a buon fine o da errore
<Robert___> non ho trovato nessuno caso risolto con lo stesso problema
<jester-> Robert___: rispondi alle  domande
<Robert___> scusa
<Robert___> va a buon fine
<Robert___> mi dice installaz terminata
<jester-> Robert___: hai provato a riavviare con la chivetta attaccata?
<Robert___> si si
<Robert___> niente
<jester-> Robert___: sei in linux via cavo adesso?
<Robert___> no con win da un portatile in prestito
<jester-> Robert___: prova un po da terminale a scrivere sudo modprobe rt e poi batti 2 volte enter e mi dici cosa esce
<Robert___> fatal: module rt nnot found
<jester-> Robert___: scusa  sudo modprobe rt e poi batti 2 volte tab
<Robert___> vuoi che te li incolli' mette un sfilza di rt
<jester-> Robert___: si
<Robert___> un minuto li metto su paste bin
<jester-> Robert___: sempre nel pste
<jester-> paste*
<markus__> salve a tutti
<markus__> nicotano ci sei?
<markus__> nada
<Robert___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726475/
<markus__> ragazzi ho un problema.. ho una partizione in ntfs che non viene vista dal sistema...
<jester-> Robert___: sudo insmod 	insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt3070sta
<jester-> Robert___: un insmod solo
<markus__> un po di aiuto pure a me :(
<jester-> markus__: circa?
<markus__> ho una partizione nel mio hard disk in ntfs che non viene vista dal sistema...
<jester-> markus__: incolla nel paste la risposta a sudo fdisk -l
<markus__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Robert___> no such file o directory
<markus__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726485/
<markus__> quella che non viene vista è la sda2
<jester-> markus__: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<jester-> Robert___: il modulo non si è installato
<markus__> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<markus__> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<markus__> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<jester-> markus__: sudo umount /dev/sda2
<markus__> e poi rimonto?
<Robert___> quindi? provo a rilanciare lo script?
<jester-> markus__: ha smontato?
<markus__> si
<jester-> markus__: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<markus__> almeno presumo..è andato a capo senza errori :P
<jester-> markus__: atheros proverei a installare il kernel rc 3.1
<jester-> Robert___:  atheros proverei a installare il kernel rc 3.1
<Robert___> come faccio?
<Robert___> senza internet intendo
<jester-> Robert___: comunque prova a rilanciare lo script con sudo ./file.sh il tar.gz deve essere nello stesso posto
<markus__> jester- ma me l'ha montato in /mnt non me lo doveva montare in /mnt/Dati?
<jester-> markus__: lo ha montato in /mnt/
<jester-> markus__: hai aggiunto una stringa in fstab per averlo montato al boot?
<markus__> e te l'ho postato fstab...
<markus__> non l'hai visto?
<jester-> markus__: e quando mai
<jester-> Robert___: metti script e file nella home e lancia lo script
<markus__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726426/
<markus__> chapa :D
<jester-> markus__: uuid è giusto? e la Dati in /media c'è?
<jester-> markus__: cioè in /mnt/Dati
<markus__> ah ecco..dicevo io :P
<markus__> sisi
<markus__> cmq c'è
<jester-> markus__: da fstab la monta in /mnt/Dati e non in /media/Dati
<markus__> xcio ti dicevo prima...non lo dovevo montare in /mnt/dati? e non solo in mnt?
<jester-> markus__: sudo umount /dev/sda2
<jester-> markus__: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/Dati
<markus__> ok..
<LEONESSA> ciao a tutti, ubuntu non si avvia piu'! schermo nero con scritto: starting bletooth ok, PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions saned disabiled: edit /etc/default/saned
<LEONESSA> checking battery state.... ok
<Robert___> l'installazione del driver è terminata. la pen resta spenta provo a riavviare con la pen inserita
<LEONESSA> tutto questo con inserito un cd per installare aggiornamento ubuntu
<markus__> ok jester- fatto. ora al riavvio del sistema mi monterà sempre questa partizione nella cartella /mnt/Dati automaticamente?
<jester-> Robert___: sudo modprobe rt3070sta
<jester-> markus__: no la reboot non monta una sega
<jester-> markus__: cancella la riga ntfs un fstab
<jester-> markus__: fatti una /media/Dati
<jester-> markus__: e poi installi ntfs-config e lo usi che te lo fa lui fstab giusto
<Robert___> module not found
<markus__> eeee io cosi infatti ce l'avevo... -.- ma qui mi avevano consigliato invece di farlo in /mnt xke era una partizione dell'hd interno...
<jester-> Robert___: Robert___ ok allora metti il targz in una cartella da solo
<markus__> napoli
<jester-> markus__: hai /mnt separato?
<Robert___> niente resta spenta
<jester-> Robert___: ti ho detto di copiare la tar.gz in una cartella
<Robert___> si l'ho fatto
<Robert___> nella home ho lo script più il file bz e in una cartella il file tar.gz
<jester-> Robert___: entraci e scompattala
<Robert___> fatto
<jester-> Robert___: ha creato una cartella di nome?
<markus__> jester- eccomi.. ho riavviato n'attimino..e ho notato che Dati anche se montata in mnt viene montata automaticamente al riavvio... ;)
<Robert___> D-link dwl g122 e1
<jester-> Robert___: rinominale in D-link-dwl 122-e1
<jester-> Robert___: rinominale in D-link-dwl-122-e1
<Robert___> fatto
<LEONESSA> ?
<markus__> jester- eccomi.. ho riavviato n'attimino..e ho notato che Dati anche se montata in mnt viene montata automaticamente al riavvio... ;)
<jester-> Robert___: cd D-link-dwl-122-e1  scrivi D-lin e batti tab
<jester-> markus__: ok
<jester-> markus__: hai usato ntfs-config?
<markus__> si
<markus__> però ora ho un problema...relativo al mio hard disk esterno..
<jester-> markus__: guarda la differenza fra la stringa di prima e l'attuale in fstab
<jester-> markus__: cioè?
<markus__> in thunar sulla sinistra ho tutte le altre partizioni del mio hard disk interno..che possono essere montate o meno semplicemente premento accanto sulla freccetta. solo che non capisco xke non mi compaia anche il mio hard disk esterno
<jester-> markus__: non sono pratico di xfce
<jester-> markus__: ntfs config abilitando drivers interni esterni lo vede?
<Robert___> dopo che scrivo D-lin e batto tab nonda nulla
<jester-> Robert___: ma hai scompattato nella home o in una cartella
<Robert___> nella home
<jester-> Robert___: controlla bene il nome, scrivi le prime tre lettere e batti tab
<jester-> Robert___: battilo due volte che eventualmente da le alternative
<Robert___> boh!!!
<Robert___> niente
<jester-> Robert___: cd ~/D-linksticass
<Robert___> come si fa qeull'onda?
<jester-> Robert___: linux è case sensitive
<jester-> Robert___: alt-gr-ì
<Robert___> file o directory inesist
<jester-> Robert___: ls ~/
<jester-> Robert___: c'è una D-link?
<Robert___> mi indica la cartella che mi hai fatto nominare tu, quella tar.gz, documenti musica ecc
<Robert___> solo d-link no
<jester-> Robert___: nome esatto della rinominata
<jester-> d-link o D-link
<Robert___> D-link-dwl-122-e1
<jester-> Robert___: cd D-link-dwl-122-e1
<Robert___> nel terminale son già qui dentro
<jester-> Robert___: make e poi metti nel paste tutta la pappardella
<Robert___> ok
<Robert___> scusa sudo make?
<jester-> no solo make
<Robert___> nessun obiettivo specificato e nessun makefile trovato. arresto.
<jester-> Robert___: ./configure
<carlino> ciao a tutti, per cortesia ho bisogno di chiarimenti sulla crittografia di un disco con ubuntu 10.10 qualcuno mi può aiutare? Grazie
<Robert___> file o directory non esistente
<jester-> mm
<jester-> Robert___: c'è un redme dentro?
<jester-> readme o un file install?
<Robert___> solo il file sh e un bz2
<jester-> nessun readme?
<Robert___> no
<jester-> Robert___: lancia il file .sh con sudo
<jester-> Robert___: spe
<jester-> scompatta la tar che c'è li dentro
<Robert___> ok
<Robert___> c'è un makefile
<Robert___> anche readme
<jester-> entraci col terminale
<jester-> Robert___: dai make
<Robert___> ti incollo il tutto?
<jester-> si
<Robert___> ok
<romeopapa> salve, ho un errore nella sources.list che non riesco a risolvere, E:Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<romeopapa> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<degli> sera
<jester-> romeopapa: incolla nel pastebin sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Robert___> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/726517/
<romeopapa> jester: eccolo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/726519/
<jester-> Robert___:  va minga ben col kernel della 11.10
<Robert___> quindi?
<jester-> romeopapa: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  cancella le righe con rt2860 e relative
<degli> nessumo mi sa dare due diritte su un rsyslog?
<jester-> Robert___:  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  cancella le righe con rt2860 e relative
<e-DIO-t> !qualcuno | degli
<ubot-it> degli: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> Robert___: quel riga da errore?
<degli> vorrei loggare da una macchina remota in un file apparte giorno per giorno è possibile? usando rsyslg
<e-DIO-t> degli, sicuramente è possibile mandare i log da una macchina a un rsyslog remoto, altrettanto sicuramente è possibile separare i file in base a tag e valori vari
<e-DIO-t> il resto è "specifica" d'implementazione :D
<romeopapa> jester, sicuro?
<degli> e-DIO-t: se sicuro? io credo che vada usato dynafile se non erro si chiama cosi … ?
<e-DIO-t> dynafile non so che sia, personalmente non ho mai avuto necessita' di usare facilities diverse da quelle esistenti
<jester-> romeopapa: che errore da che non vedo errori nel sources.list a parte un repo con ancora maverik
<e-DIO-t> e butto tutto su mysql. Cos'è che devi fare di preciso degli?
<degli> e-DIO-t: loggare da un router il connection tracking, ovvero tutto quelo che passa nattato per un hotspot
<romeopapa> Caricamento dell'elenco di pacchetti non riuscito  Questo è un problema grave. Provare di nuovo in un secondo momento. Se il problema compare ancora, segnalare l'errore agli sviluppatori.
<ErVito> azz, ma 'l ghé il nonnìì
<jester-> va va un ErVito
<romeopapa> jester- scusa...Caricamento dell'elenco di pacchetti non riuscito  Questo è un problema grave. Provare di nuovo in un secondo momento. Se il problema compare ancora, segnalare l'errore agli sviluppatori.
<e-DIO-t> abbe', allora è col router che devi parlare per vedere come spiegargli n'rsyslog remoto,
<enzotib> degli, http://askubuntu.com/questions/53910/how-can-i-receive-syslog-logs-from-a-networked-system
<jester-> romeopapa: non indica l'errore?
<degli> ciao enzotib :)
<jester-> romeopapa: hai aggiunto dei ppa?
<degli> e-DIO-t: già fatto, adesso provo… ma mi consigli di usare sql?
<enzotib> ciao degli
<romeopapa> jester- si quello di prima: E:Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Robert___> jester?
<e-DIO-t> degli, mah, io tengo su mysql piu' che altro perchè poi li faccio "lavorare" a LogAnalizer
<romeopapa> jester-, e si, virtualbox...
<jester-> romeopapa: hai sistemato il file?
<degli> e-DIO-t: sicurmante è anche piu' facile però fare un backup
<e-DIO-t> e puoi usare il buffering di mysql per evitare perdita di pacchetti.
<degli> questo è molto importante
<e-DIO-t> mah guarda degli spe' se ritrovo la guidarella..... non era tutta 'sta difficolta'
<romeopapa> jester- Blacklist?
<jester-> romeopapa: non è ppa, cancella le ultime 2 righe nel file
<degli> sicuramente non è difficilissimo
<jester-> romeopapa: era per Robert___
<e-DIO-t> degli, senza contare che in quel modo non avresti piu' il problema del "file separato", quand'è ti fai 'na select
<jester-> Robert___:  hai sistemato il file?
<Robert___> scusa quale istruzione devo seguire?
<degli> eh si solo che mi faccio un crontab in bae al giorno
<jester-> Robert___:  sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jester-> Robert___: cancella le righe aggiunte in fondo con rt
<romeopapa> jester-, pare che vada...
<degli> e-DIO-t: fosse per me lasciaerei tutto li ma la anormativa parla chiaro, 6 mesi dentro la macchina e 6 mesi archiviati su un supporto remoto
<jester-> romeopapa: pare o va
<e-DIO-t> degli, dannate normative :°°°
<degli> e-DIO-t: so tutti STRONZATE italiane
<e-DIO-t> io tra l'altro se rispetto le normative faccio suicida' i server
<Robert___> fatto
<jester-> Robert___: hai una 32 o una 64 bit
<Robert___> come lo capisco
<Robert___> penso 32
<degli> si ma sai è una machina che massimo farà 100 user contemporanei
<degli> per 3 giorni
<degli> neinte di che
<jester-> Robert___: getconf LONG_BIT
<e-DIO-t> degli, ad ogni modo a me mysql+rsyslog m'ha svoltato
<romeopapa> jester, aggiornamento della cache...
<e-DIO-t> i miei colleghi ancora non se ne sono accorti che per loro "controllare i log" è 'na blasfemia :D
<jester-> romeopapa: a buon fine?
<Robert___> 32
<jester-> Robert___: vai qui http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-rc10-oneiric/
<e-DIO-t> l'unico problema sono i server windows, che avevo provato a girare anche loro su mysql, ma mandavano degli hostname "anomali" rendendo parte del log illegibile.
<degli> non uso sever windows
<e-DIO-t> beato :D
<degli> ho una debian squeeze con installato un radius :)
<jester-> Robert___: prendi linux-image 386, headers 386 ed haders all
<e-DIO-t> [oddio beato, active directory è bene.... ]
<jester-> Robert___: li porti sul pc e installi prima l'image poi headers all e quindi headers 386 e riavvii
<degli> e-DIO-t: diciamo di si, ma dipende anche cosa devi fare
<degli> e-DIO-t: io ho una macchina windows xp er andare solo su due siti e fa solo quello, non fa passare altro il fw
<e-DIO-t> degli, cmq per il resto, credo che una volta definito sul router "spara tutto verso $hostdovehail'rsyslogremoto", devi solo dire a rsyslog che i messaggi con "sylogtag=qualcosa" vanno in un file separato, tutto dipendente da "dove e come mandi", comunque.
<degli> e-DIO-t: adesso provo :)
<degli> e-DIO-t: sono a casa nel lab e vediamo che succede
<Robert___> non me lo fa install rimane grigio
<jester-> Robert___: cosa
<degli> e-DIO-t: che tu sappia, per gli hostpot va loggato anche l'username o no ?
<romeopapa> jester- va...ma come aggiungo l'app di virtualbox?
<degli> e-DIO-t: intendo nei log non nel radius
<Robert___> linux image
<peppeoddo> Ciao, sapete dirmi come mai ubuntu 11.10 si blocca spesso?
<jester-> romeopapa: se non da piu errore era sbagliato il repo
<Robert___> ha aperto software center
<Robert___> ma non mi fa clik su installa
<jester-> Robert___: hai 11.10?
<Robert___> si
<jester-> Robert___: dove li hai messi i deb
<Robert___> sulla scrivania
<e-DIO-t> degli, ninzo', la parte di AAA la fa Active Directory :P
<jester-> Robert___: cd Scrivania
<e-DIO-t> degli, cmq direi che loggare cosa succede, senza sapere chi lo sta facendo è inutile :D
<jester-> Robert___: sudo dpkg -i linux-image e batti enter
<degli> e-DIO-t: beh si, ma cè il radius che rilascia l'ip al client… quindi so chi è cmq
<e-DIO-t> beh, sai chi è il client, mica chi ci sta attaccato.
<Robert___> errore nell'elaborare il file
<degli> e-DIO-t: si che lo so, l'username è il numero di cellulare del cliente
<degli> e la password arriva tramite SMS al numero di cell inserito in fase di registrazione quindi la responsabilità è sua
<e-DIO-t> aaaaaaaaaaaabbe' allora :D
<romeopapa> jester- sto facendo l'aggiornamento
<degli> e-DIO-t: che ne dici può andare secondo te?
<jester-> romeopapa: riscaricalo
<e-DIO-t> degli, eh con le normative "puo' andare" non esiste :D Ad ogni modo credo di si
<jester-> Robert___: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-rc10-oneiric/linux-image-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_i386.deb
<jester-> Robert___: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-rc10-oneiric/linux-headers-3.1.0-030100rc10_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_all.deb
<jester-> Robert___: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.1-rc10-oneiric/linux-image-3.1.0-030100rc10-generic_3.1.0-030100rc10.201110200610_i386.deb
<degli> e-DIO-t: esiste, visto che non è molto chiara e quando chiami non ti sanno dire un caxxo :D
<e-DIO-t> eh degli per questo c'è un rifiorire di "consulenti a" :P
<degli> eh beh
<e-DIO-t> tra l'altro devo farci un pensiero a certificarmi per qualche normativa $sarcazzo e poi ruba' NH€ giornalieri
<e-DIO-t> ma questi sono discorsi da -chat :D
<degli> bhhaha
<degli> che merda l'italia.
<romeopapa> jester-, aggiornamento fatto, che ne pensi di questa per virtualbox: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/7
<jester-> romeopapa: i repo vbox li trovi sul sito
<jester-> lascia perdere i ppa che la maggior parte sono fatti dai soliti cazzoni
<romeopapa> jester- aiutami via che non ho apito
<romeopapa> capito
<jester-> romeopapa: ma prendi il deb per ubuntu sul sito
<romeopapa> jester-, ok, ma per aggiungere la ppa e farlo aggiornare in automatico? non trovo la striga da mettere nei repository!
<jester-> romeopapa: ppa van minga ben spe
<jester-> romeopapa: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian oneiric contrib
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti
<Robert___> non me lo fa installare il linux image
<Robert___> qual'era il comando da terminale?
<romeopapa> jester-, eche poi Ubuntu software center mi dice..Il pacchetto «virtualbox-4.0» viola il conflitto del pacchetto esistente: «virtualbox». Tuttavia, «/home/rico/Scaricati/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.4-74291~Ubuntu~oneiric_amd64.deb» lo fornisce attraverso: «virtualbox» e si pianta, nel senso che non lo istalla
<jester-> Robert___: sudo dpkg -l file.deb
<jester-> romeopapa: prima la image
<jester-> Robert___: aiutati col tab
<romeopapa> jester-, cioè?
<jester-> che se sbagli una lettera da errore
<jester-> romeopapa: il tab becca te invece di Robert___
<romeopapa> eheh
<jester-> romeopapa: disinstalla vbox installato
<Robert___> al posto di file devo mett il nome?
<jester-> Robert___: si scrivi le prime lettere e tabba quando si ferma aggiungi una lettere se il file ha nome simile
<jester-> e ritabbi
<Robert___> scusa non ti seguo più
<jester-> Robert___: fai una cosa, dai ls
<jester-> vedi i nomi dei file
<jester-> sudo dpkg -i e copi incolli il nome del file
<Robert___> ci son riuscito solo che ho install prima all
<Robert___> come facciio?
<jester-> Robert___: adesso gli altri due
<jester-> headers 386 e image
<Robert___> ok sembra fatto
<Robert___> cosa devo fare?
<Robert___> torno in chat più tardi se è possibile
<jester-> Robert___: riavvia col kenrel appena installato
<jester-> dovresti avere la wifi
<degli> e-DIO-t: http://www.rsyslog.com/doc/rsyslog_mysql.html questo è per l'sql?
<Robert___> mticoooooooooooooooooo
<Robert___> grazie infiniteeeeeeeeeeeee
<Robert___> quindi solo un problema di kernel???
<jester-> :D
<degli> "solo" :D
<Robert___> ahahhahah
<jester-> Robert___: si per certe atheros serve il 3.11
<Robert___> grazie mi hai salvato la vita
<jester-> 3.1
<Robert___> grazie ancora
<degli> jester-: è nato il 3.1 di kernello?
<e-DIO-t> degli, beh, sicuramente si: mo non so se è "funzionale".  [tipo "a occhio" la mia conf è un po' diversa. Salva tutto su file locali e poi inoltra in copia al server remoto]
<Robert___> bravissimo
<jester-> degli: è ancora rc
<Robert___> ciaooo
<degli> ah ecco
<jester-> Robert___: poi lo aggiornerai quando sarà stabile
<degli> e-DIO-t: potresti senon ti spiace farmela vedere? molto interesante questa cosa del doppio log
<e-DIO-t> mmh no :D Roba aziendale e dovrei andarla a ricapare ;)
<e-DIO-t> degli, comunque sia...semplicemente ho mantenuto il file originale, e sotto ho aggiunto di inoltrare => *.info a @@serverRemoto
<degli> e-DIO-t: però serveremoto logga in sql giusto?
<e-DIO-t> [il file originale, di configurazione di rsysl]
<e-DIO-t> esattaemnte
<e-DIO-t> ovvero: ho detto hai server vari di mandare tutto a Rsyslog remoto
<e-DIO-t> e a rsyslog remoto di buttare tutto su mysql, se non ricordo male
<e-DIO-t> è roba che ho fatto piu' di qualche mese fa :D
<degli> sisi, provo anche io adesso
<degli> vediamo come procede almeno:)
<degli> ho due macchine tanto qui in lab
<degli> e-DIO-t: ho trovato anche il modo di loggare il radius, loggo le richieste di IN e out
<degli> con ip ed username
<degli> cosi so che l'ip c'e l'aveva tizio nei log
<degli> e-DIO-t: sembra funzionare;)
<Robert___> cosa dovrei aggiornare quando sarà stabile?
<jester-> Robert___: il kernel eventualmente
<Robert___> sempre cn la stessa procedura?
<momix> ragazzi un aiuto vi prego
<jester-> Robert___: si ma se non da problemi come è facile che sia non sbatterti
<Robert___> senti ma comunque la pen funziona grazie allo scipt che ho usato? oppure ora la riconoscea prescindere?
<Robert___> non  mi sbatto tranquillo!
<momix> non riesco a riavviare il cups, il comando sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart nmon funziona
<jester-> Robert___: no funza grazie al kernel. lo script come hai visto da make non compilava
<jester-> in piu cancellava il vecchio driver
<momix> dopo il comnado mi dice command not found
<jester-> momix: è cambiata la menata
<Robert___> perfetto quindi tutta la cartella la posso cancellare...e anche i  file deb del kernel giusto?
<jester-> momix: sudo service
<jester-> Robert___: si
<momix> devo digitare sudo service sul terminale?
<Robert___>  grazie ancora a presto!!!!
<jester-> momix: sudo service sticass restart
<momix> fatto, mi è uscito sticass: unrecognized service
<bobbybong> :D
<jester-> momix: sveglia
<ninquitassar> LOL
<jester-> che la mamma ha fatto gli gnocchi
<momix> non capisco... :-(
<ninquitassar> prova con sudo service staminch restart
<jester-> mah
<jester-> momix: sticass = nome del servizio
<momix> cioè devo digitare sul terminale sudo service staminch restart?
<ninquitassar> esatto!
<jester-> momix: prendi in giro proprio non ci arrivi
<jester-> momix: sudo service cups restart
<ninquitassar> è per scrivere 'na roba a caso, momix... Devi mettere sudo service nomedelservizioinquestione restart
<momix> ok provo, grazie. no, non sono qui per prendere in giro nessuno. Ho digitato sul terminale il comando che tu mi hai dato sudo service sticass restart e mi è uscito
<jester-> se fai cosi con la tipa.............
<momix> sticass: unrecognized service
<ninquitassar> mbwahahahahahahahaha!!!
<momix> se la mia intelligenza non è sufficiente mi scusa
<jester-> momix: l'abitudine a non ragionare con la propria testa nè
<momix> o forse ci sono degli equivoci...
<momix> cmq se invece di offendere ci si aiuta è meglio, grazie
<ninquitassar> secondo me è il terminale che è maleducato a non riconoscere il servizio "sticass". rimproveralo dando da terminale "cattivo cattivo"!
<ninquitassar> ma si scherza, figurati!
<momix> vabbè
<ninquitassar> non si vuole offendere nessuno
<momix> lo so, ma io ho seguito i comandi e ho riportato quello che è uscito
<ninquitassar> lo so. ironizzavamo sulla cosa... ;)
<momix> e quale sarebbe questo nomedelservizio?
<ninquitassar> sudo service cups restart
<degli> e-DIO-t: il backup sull'sql posso farlo anche con quealche script?
<momix> ah potevate dirlo prima... siete voi che ci giocate allora
<ninquitassar> te l'ha detto jaster
<momix> purtroppo non funziona... mi dice Si è verificato un errore durante l'operazione CUPS: «client-error-not-possible».
<momix> questo messaggio mi compare quando cerco di installare la stampante
<momix> ho seguito le istruzioni contenute qui http://www.garzia.it/informatica/9-installazione-stampante-canon-i250-e-serie-i-su-ubuntu.html
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<momix> riesco a sbrigare tutti i passaggi tranne quello in cui di ma il comando di avvio del cups
<momix> per favore datemi una mano
<momix> niente... non capisco perchè. Prima prendete in giro e poi scomparite
<momix> grazie, invogliate ad usare ubuntu
<filo1234> momix: copi l'errore intero che ti da cups
<filo1234> !paste | momix
<ubot-it> momix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> momix: ma poi perchè segui guide preistoriche?
<momix> che ne so che sono preistoriche! sono quelle che trovo
<filo1234> be c'è scritto che è per la versione 6.10
<filo1234> un minimo di dubbio no?
<momix> che ne so che sono preistoriche! sono quelle che trovato :-(
<filo1234> [Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) Desktop x86]
<filo1234> momix: vabè sudo service cups start
<filo1234> e incolla tutto quello che esce su pastebin
<filo1234> !paste | momix
<ubot-it> momix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<momix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726631/
<momix> sono un po' lumaca :-)
<momix> cmq dopo il comando che mi è stato dato dovrebbe essersi riavviato il cups , come risulta da pastebin
<momix> ma qunado vado ad installare la stampante canon i250 mi dice sempre che c'è un problema del cups e mi dà client error
<filo1234> gurada ho trovato questo
<filo1234> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,463001.0.html
<momix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726633/
<momix> ecco filo ho fatto come mi hai detto tu
<momix> vedi quello che mi è uscito
<filo1234> momix: si il cups è ok
<filo1234> guarda il link che ho trovato
<filo1234> devo spostarmi
<momix> niente non riesco a risolvere, il cups non si avvia
<Guest56464> Ciao ragazzi, come faccio ad avere l'aspetto classico del desktop?
<Guest56464> Ciao ragazzi, come faccio ad avere l'aspetto classico del desktop?
<samed87> buonasera volevo sapere che voi sappiate è possibile modificare l'immagine di avviso per la modifica dell'audio quando lo aumento o lo diminuisco ?
<samed87> uso ubuntu 11.10
<samed87> Vi ringrazio in anticipo
<samed87> mmmm non trovato niente
<samed87> lol
<mistic> ciao a tutti
<mistic> dovrei mettere in automatico all'avvio l'interfaccia ubuntu con unity , invece mi appare gnome
<e-DIO-t> degli, se sei ancora online -> si, definitivamente si
<degli> e-DIO-t: si, e sto cercando dic apire come mai il mikrotik non mi logga in remoto o.o
<leonessa> ciao a tt
<degli> notte a tutit
<leonessa> e' possibile spostare la barra delle icone mettendola in basso anziche' a sx?
<leonessa> ?
<Claudinux> leonessa, in unity (ubuntu 11.10)?
<leonessa> si
<leonessa> in ubuntu 11.10 dove trovo il terminale?
<leonessa> va be' buonanotte
<ninquitassar> ..... anche no
<pabloice> salve qualcuno può dirmi come rendere thunderbird italiano??
<pabloice> grazie
<pabloice> c'è quacuno??
<ninquitassar> scarica il pacchetto.
<ninquitassar> adesso ti dico quale
<ubuntu> sera...
<ninquitassar>  thunderbird-i18n-it
<ninquitassar> da gestore pacchetti.
<ninquitassar> poi riavvia thunderbird e tutto dovrebbe andare
<ninquitassar> ubuntu: ciao
<ubuntu> ho un problema con il mio pc... in pratica non parte il bios... ora infatti sto da un secondo pc
<ninquitassar> non parte il bios o il boot
<Kaos___> in genere bastava staccare la batteria e rimetterla per farlo partire... ma ora non funge..
<Kaos___> in pratica lo accendo e non appare niente sullo schermo, si sente la ventola che prima parte ma poi quasi si ferma..
<ninquitassar> non saprei neanche da che parte iniziare, mi spiace
<Kaos___> ho provato a togliere l'hd e mettere il cd di ubuntu ma si sente solo che legge il cd ma non parte...
<ninquitassar> Magari è un problema di schermo.
<Kaos___> togliendo le ram e facendolo partire non fa bip
<Kaos___> non lo so :/
<ninquitassar> è un portatile?
<Kaos___> si
<Kaos___> fujitsu pa 3553
<ninquitassar> hm... provato a collegare uno schermo alla porta a lato?
<ninquitassar> (se c'è)
<Kaos___> sisi.. ma lo schermo esterno non riceve segnale
<ninquitassar> il che è anche sensato... di solito è il sistema operativo a farlo partire
<ninquitassar> allora mi spiace, ma più di questo non saprei :(
<Kaos___> di niente... se ho chiesto è perchè su internet non vi è soluzione ;)
<ninquitassar> prova nell'irc di archlinux
<Kaos___> ok :D
<ninquitassar> il canale è "azzurra"
<e-DIO-t> Kaos___, ma a parte togliere la batteria, l'hai fatto "scaricare"?
<Kaos___> mmm... non saprei...
<Kaos___> ora sto provando a vedere se sia colpa della ram, provandola una alla volta
<e-DIO-t> Kaos___, per farlo scaricare è n'attimo
<e-DIO-t> quando hai tolto la tampone e staccato la presa
<e-DIO-t> fai contatto tra te e il pc e "scarichi" da qualche parte
<e-DIO-t> nel dubbio, vado a mette la faccia nel letto, che domani ho da perculare un responsabile del recruiting.
<Kaos___> ok grazie ;)
<ninquitassar> LOL
<luca> ragazzi ho un problema su ubuntu 11.10 quando avvio un video. Mi si apre uno schermo tutto verde e non riesco a vedere nulla sento solo l'audio eppure nella versione precedente non mi accadeva mai questo problema mi spiegate perchè e cosa posso fare??
<ninquitassar> specifica il programma, magari
<ninquitassar> luca, parlo con te
<luca> ninquitassar: riproduttore filmanti
<luca> filmati
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-03
<Carlin0> AntonioLEcce, vieni in chat ...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tvaltert> problema con kde dolphin posso ?
<tvaltert> scrivo un file con tutti i permessi per renderlo eseguibile nella cartella /MYPGM/PGM/test il contenuto di questo file che si chiama test e pwd i risultati sono 1 caso con nautilus 2 click di mouse su test risultato /MYPGM/PGM/ 2 caso con mc 2 click di mouse su test risultato /MYPGM/PGM/ 3 caso con dolphin 2 click di mouse su test risultato /home/valter/Documenti (cosa c'entra?) come posso risolvere intervenendo sul mio batch e 
<tvaltert> nessun esperto di kde ?
<tvaltert> cpe nessuno ?
<yvesBsAs> oppss, tvaltert, dimmi
<tvaltert> vado bene qui per kde4 e dolphin ?
<yvesBsAs> la cartella /MYPGM/PGM/ su che partizione si trova?
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto
<yvesBsAs> in realtà non c'è una chat espressamente per KDE (Kubuntu), si risolve qui
<tvaltert> non so ma posso eseguire i miei batch con nautilus o mc
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, ma sto file lo ai creato nella tua home o fuori?
<tvaltert> comunque la partizione e ext4
<yvesBsAs> ok, dubbio dissipato, temevo fosse una in ntfs
<yvesBsAs> comunque sei su Kubuntu?
<tvaltert> lo ho creato come valter in quella cartella
<tvaltert> si
<yvesBsAs> dai nel terminale il comando
<yvesBsAs> locate MYPGM
<yvesBsAs> dimmi cosa risponde
<tvaltert> una marea di cose
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, strano, spetta, apri questo sito:
<yvesBsAs> !paste | tvaltert
<ubot-it> tvaltert: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> poi selezioni tutto cosa esce nel terminale e lo copi -> incolli li, e quindi mi passi il link alla pagina risultante
<yvesBsAs> ma credo di aver capito, se ai più programmi li li elenca tutti
<tvaltert> esatto
<yvesBsAs> copiami una stringa completa, cerca quella del programma test
<yvesBsAs> solo quella, la copi qui in chat senza la / davanti
<tvaltert> dentro ho messo solo il comando pwd
<tvaltert> e la ho resa eseguibile
<tvaltert> con chmode 777 test
<yvesBsAs> ma cosa dovrebbe fare, quello script?
<tvaltert> questo e la sintesi della anomalia
<tvaltert> il vero script mi rende portatile firefox e profili
<yvesBsAs> spetta, invece di "eseguirsi" fa altre cose?
<tvaltert> ho lancito dolphin da terminale
<tvaltert> cosi vedo dei messaggi
<tvaltert> se lancio test con doppio clic
<tvaltert> la risposta e /home/valter/Documenti
<tvaltert> se lo stesso lo lancio da mc o nautilus mi risponde giusto
<tvaltert> cioe /MYPGM/PGM/
<yvesBsAs> ok, spetta, cerco una cosa
<yvesBsAs> questo comando da terminale apre il pannello di controllo?
<yvesBsAs> systemsettings -caption "%c" %i
<tvaltert> alter@home-valter:/MYPGM/PGM$ systemsettings -caption "%c" %i systemsettings: Argomento «%i» inaspettato. systemsettings: Usa --help per ottenere un elenco di opzioni da riga di comando disponibili.
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai solo
<yvesBsAs> systemsettings -caption
<tvaltert> systemsettings: «<caption>» mancante. systemsettings: Usa --help per ottenere un elenco di opzioni da riga di comando disponibili.
<yvesBsAs> ok, nulla, sono su ArchLinux KDE, era per essere sicuri si comportasse in modo uguale, fa nulla
<yvesBsAs> dammi un secondo passiamo da un altra strada
<tvaltert> ma se vuoi lo puoi provare scrivendo in un batch solo pwd
<tvaltert> lanciare dolphin da terminale
<tvaltert> e cliccare sul tuo batch
<tvaltert> naturalmente non metterlo in documenti
<yvesBsAs> no, io ho tutti i miei in una cartella bin nella mia home
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto, mi fa la stessa cosa, tvaltert
<yvesBsAs> prova questo, creati una cartelle bib nella home
<yvesBsAs> mkdir $HOME/bin
<yvesBsAs> e poi spostalo li dentro (non copia, sposta)
<tvaltert> non posso se no no e piu portable
<yvesBsAs> è una prova, poi ti faccio creare il link all'eseguibile
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando ci sei
<tvaltert> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora, test cosa vorresti che esegua?
<tvaltert> pwd
<yvesBsAs> cioè che richieda la password per farti passare root? sudo -s?
<yvesBsAs> e dentro un terminale?
<tvaltert> no pwd mi dice dove e
<yvesBsAs> pwd si, dove si trova il file "test", a me lo dice
<yvesBsAs> (dolphin, non ho nautilus)
<yvesBsAs> yves ~ $  pwdtest
<yvesBsAs> /home/yves
<tvaltert> cliccando su test ti dice giusto
<yvesBsAs> si, è nella mia home
<tvaltert> provo un attimo
<yvesBsAs> no, scusa, se è nella home devi darli il comando ./test
<yvesBsAs> altrimenti creare un collegamento a lui da eseguire nel terminale, e li te lo indica
<tvaltert> risponde /home/valter/Documenti
<yvesBsAs> ed è nella home??
<yvesBsAs> allora c'è un problema nelle impostazioni, spetta
<tvaltert> nella home + bin
<yvesBsAs> il comando -> cat $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<yvesBsAs> mettimi cosa esce sul
<yvesBsAs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tvaltert> XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Scrivania" XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR="$HOME/Scaricati" XDG_TEMPLATES_DIR="$HOME/Modelli" XDG_PUBLICSHARE_DIR="$HOME/Pubblici" XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR="$HOME/Documenti" XDG_MUSIC_DIR="$HOME/Musica" XDG_PICTURES_DIR="$HOME/Immagini" XDG_VIDEOS_DIR="$HOME/Video"
<tvaltert> non era molto grosso
<yvesBsAs> non puoi metterli qui se hanno più di due linee, ora non c'è nessuno ma rischi di farti strapazzare :D
<tvaltert> ok
<tvaltert> mi ero fatto una portable con firefox e thunderbird e funzionava egregiamente senza intaccarmi la home
<tvaltert> poi sono passato a kde ed ho avuto questa sgradita sorpresa
<tvaltert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726929/
<tvaltert> non avevo capito come funzionava
<tvaltert> ci 6 ancora ?
<yvesBsAs> si, spetta, nel file di prima
<yvesBsAs> kate $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<yvesBsAs> naa, c'è, spetta, non trovo una cosa..
<yvesBsAs> cosa dice il secondo comando qui sotto, il primo
<yvesBsAs> source $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<yvesBsAs> secondo
<yvesBsAs> ls -ld $XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR
<yvesBsAs> tvaltert: ci sei?
<tvaltert> drwxr-xr-x 34 root root 4096 2011-10-30 17:56
<yvesBsAs> O_o?
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<yvesBsAs> cd $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<yvesBsAs> e dopo
<yvesBsAs> ls -ld $XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR
<yvesBsAs> naa
<yvesBsAs> cd $HOME/.config/
<yvesBsAs> ls -ld $XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR
<yvesBsAs> ma sarà la stessa cosa..
<tvaltert> valter@home-valter:/$ cd $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs bash: cd: /home/valter/.config/user-dirs.dirs: Non è una directory
<yvesBsAs> si, ha ragione :D
<yvesBsAs> dai il secondo
<yvesBsAs> ls -ld $XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR
<tvaltert> drwxr-xr-x 34 root root 4096 2011-10-30 17:56 .
<yvesBsAs> no, strano, dai questo
<yvesBsAs> cp $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs-BAK
<yvesBsAs> poi dai
<yvesBsAs> gedit $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<yvesBsAs> cancelli cosa c'è dentro e gli incolli cosa c'è in questa pagina
<yvesBsAs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726933/
<yvesBsAs> selezioni e copia -> incolla
<yvesBsAs> salvi, lo chiudi, e poi dai in sequenza
<yvesBsAs> source $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<yvesBsAs> ls -ld $XDG_DOCUMENTS_DIR
<yvesBsAs> xdg-user-dirs-update
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se vedi errori
<tvaltert> nessun errore .. ma non va
<yvesBsAs> comunque, da cosa vedo qui, c'è un errore nei permessi
<yvesBsAs> drwxr-xr-x 34 root root 4096 2011-10-30 17:56
<yvesBsAs> non deve essere di root
<tvaltert> moment
<yvesBsAs> dai un pò
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh $HOME/Documenti
<yvesBsAs> tvaltert: ls -lh $HOME/Documenti
<tvaltert> un attimo
<tvaltert> -rwxrwxrwx 1 valter valter  15K 2011-11-02 17:56 MakeDesktopShortcuts-0.1.1.tar.gz drwxrwxrwx 4 valter valter 4,0K 2011-11-02 19:31 TEMPHOME
<tvaltert> mi sa che e qui lo inghippo
<yvesBsAs> si, ma mica capisco..
<yvesBsAs> è un link ad un altra cartella?
<yvesBsAs> cioè ai la cartella documenti altrove?
<tvaltert> no e li
<yvesBsAs> e allora "non" è li :D
<tvaltert> credo di aver guastato qualche settaggio
<yvesBsAs> spetta, dai questo comando e mettimi il risultato su pastebin
<yvesBsAs> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh $HOME
<tvaltert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726942/
<yvesBsAs> O_o?
<tvaltert> questo e il batch che credo mi abbia rovinato i settaggi
<yvesBsAs> no, postami cosa dice il comando
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh $HOME
<tvaltert> http://paste.ubuntu.com/726943/
<yvesBsAs> no, li è ok, ora dai
<yvesBsAs> cd
<yvesBsAs> e poi dai
<yvesBsAs> test
<FloodBotIt1> yvesBsAs: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<yvesBsAs> vedi che dice
<yvesBsAs> FloodBotIt1: va dormire :P
<tvaltert> dice  /home/valter/bin
<yvesBsAs> ecco, ora sei fuori da documenti, e lui ti indica dove è lo script
<yvesBsAs> mi pare corretto
<yvesBsAs> se lo sposti nella home dovrebbe andare
<tvaltert> ma se lo lancio da dolphin mi da /home/valter/Documenti
<tvaltert> tu lo hai lanciato da dolphin il tuo test ?
<yvesBsAs> no, da terminale
<yvesBsAs> a parte che con il doppio click non mi va a me
<tvaltert> prova come ti dico cosi capisco se il mio sistema e settato male
<yvesBsAs> devo creare un link e dirgli di eseguirlo nel terminale
<tvaltert> da terminale lanci dolphin
<tvaltert> vai nella cartella dove c,e il test e lo lanci con 2 click
<yvesBsAs> no, sol mio non lo accetta
<tvaltert> dal terminale dal quale hai lanciato dolphin vedi la risposta
<yvesBsAs> haa, scusa
<yvesBsAs> dolphin(2708) KSambaSharePrivate::findSmbConf: KSambaShare: Could not find smb.conf!
<yvesBsAs> /mnt/dati/Documenti
<yvesBsAs> va pure il mio su documenti O_o
<tvaltert> forse bisogna lavorare sul batch domani ci provo ..   almeno ora so che non e colpa mia
<yvesBsAs> prova a mettergi un
<yvesBsAs> cd
<yvesBsAs> pwd
<yvesBsAs> nello script
<yvesBsAs> vedi cosa risponde
<tvaltert> dice /home/valter
<yvesBsAs> ecco, bastava quello, allora
<tvaltert> che non e comunque giuste  avrebbe dovuto dire /home/valter/bin
<yvesBsAs> no, va nella home diretto, credo
<tvaltert> praticamente dolphin non sa dove si trova
<yvesBsAs> a te interessa che punti alla cartella dove è lo script?
<tvaltert> esatto
<yvesBsAs> non so programmare, ma la cosa mi pare strana
<tvaltert> forse ci vuole un altro comando e non pwd
<yvesBsAs> entra domani più presto, ci sono parecchi in gamba
<yvesBsAs> vedi se loro capiscono l'inghippo
<yvesBsAs> magari è solo dolphin che ha un settaggio errato
<tvaltert> ci provero ed intanto ci guardero ..
<tvaltert> comunque almeno ora so che e un inghippo di dolphin
<yvesBsAs> penso sia lui, non ha senso cosa esegue
<tvaltert> ok ciao e bona noote
<tvaltert> tte
<yvesBsAs> notte
<alecv> salve
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<alecv> salve
<Odo> Giorno
<alecv> x gestire le scorciatoie da tastiera in lubuntu c'è un programma specifico senza toccare il file sistem?
<Drizamanuber> 'giorno a tutti
<Drizamanuber> ho modificato il file /etc/fstab per far montare in automatico una partizione su ubuntu 11.04, funziona, mi chiedevo soltanto se è possibile fare in modo che l'icona resti solo nella barra di unity e non sul desktop
<massimo18> eh
<Ab3L> domanda. l'orologio sul pannello di kde mi mostra spesso l'ora sovrapposta alla data. non sempre, ma la maggior parte delle volte. per riaverlo normale, devo sempre modificare a mano, nelle impostazioni, l'aspetto, cambiando, per esempio, l'opzione "ombra" (la tolgo, la rimetto e clicco su "ok"). mi sapete aiutare per non essere obbligato ogni volta a quella manipolazione?
<kraken> la stessa cosa mi è capitata upgradando alla dist 11.10 io l'ho fixata seguendo la wiki di gnome-pannel .
<Drizamanuber> ho modificato il file /etc/fstab per caricare una partizione all'avvio, fin qui nessun problema, mi chiedevo soltanto se è possibile rimuovere l'icona dalla scrivania e lasciarla solo nella barra di unity su ubuntu 11.04;
<Drizamanuber> ho visto che in ubuntu 11.10, succede così senza dover fare nessuna variazione
<markus_> drizamonuber
<markus_> forse mi puoi aiutare proprio x fstab
<markus_> ho una partizione Dati..come verifico UUID?
<markus_> drizamanuber
<Ab3L> kraken: mi daresti il link, che ci do un'occhiata?
<massimo18> !UUID | markus_
<massimo18> uhmm
<markus_> come massimo?
<ubot-it> markus_: uuid is Per determinare UUID di una partizione esegui nel terminale sudo vol_id /dev/hdxx o vol_id /dev/sdxx, su karmic usa blkid al posto di vol_id
<kraken> Ab3L: dammi 30 sec
<massimo18> markus_, leggi cosa ha detto ubot-it
<markus_> grazie! :D
<massimo18> niente
<Ab3L> per la storia dell'orologio, è come se non ci fosse spazio a sufficienza nel pannello (anche se di spazio ce n'è)
<markus_> mmm vol_id lo devo sostituire?
<markus_> con cosa?
<markus_> devo verificare  l'uuid di sda2
<massimo18> markus_, con il volume della tua partizione
<markus_> il volume come lo verifico? :D
<Ab3L> vol_id /dev/sda2
<massimo18> no vol_id non è da sostituire
<markus_> e mi dice vol_id comando non valido..
<kraken> Ab3L: gnome-clock-control-applet -restart
<Ab3L> kraken: ma quel comando lo dai ad ogni avvio del sistema?
<kraken> Ab3L: io ho creato uno  .sh e l'ho messo come avvio servizi ( praticamente "si" )
<Ab3L> ok. vedo di trovare il comando rispettivo in kde
<Ab3L> grazie kraken.
<kraken> Ab3L: credimi se trovi altro fammi un fischio che non è proprio quello che voglio come fix ...
<Ab3L> lol
<Ab3L> secondo me, bisogna mettere una pausa da qualche parte.
<Ab3L> credo che si imballi, poiché richiede un po' più di operazioni degli altri applet.
<Ab3L> massimo18: per l'uuid, non è che si può trovare anche con ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/  ?
<kraken> Ab3L:  ti dirò, non ho mai riscontrato nulla di simile solo post up alla 11.10 ,,, e questo è quello che mi hanno proposto
<Ab3L> kraken: io l'avevo già con la 11.04
<massimo18> Ab3L, non so mai fatto
<Bizio> So che è un po' OT ma mi servirebbe un aiuto urgente con Gimp. Sto usando la 11.10 e con gimp quando sposto la selezione fluttuante non vedo più il bordo della superficie. Sapete per caso se c'è qualche impostazione da cambiare?
<Ab3L> Bizio: intendi il perimetro tratteggiato?
<Bizio> Ab3L: esatto... quando sposto il livello non lo vedo più, poi ricompare quando ancoro la selezione fluttuante...
<glpiana> ola
<Ab3L> Bizio: prova a guardare in Edit-Prefereces, poi vai in Image Windows-Appearance e smanettaci un po'
<Bizio> Ab3L: sì, ho smanettato un po' con le impo ma niente.. comunque grazie 1000 ;)
<Bizio> chiederò sul forum di gimp
<Ab3L> Bizio: io non ho la riga tratteggiata, quando sposto i layers, ma diventa una riga continua solo quando il bordo del layer si sovrappone con una parte disegnata di un altro layer.
<lissaj> ciao, ho da poco installato la 11.10, è un pò che non uso ubuntu. non è che mi sapete dire come si evita che mi chieda ogni 5 minuti la password per installare cose, usare wifi, etc, etc? (e uso sudo)
<Drizamanuber> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao Drizamanuber
<glpiana> lissaj, la password viene chiesta per le operazioni di amministrazione ed è giusto che sia così
<Bizio> Ab3L: non so ma mi servirebbe un modo per evidenziare sempre la superficie, in modo che mi venga meglio a posizionare l'immagine selezionata all'interno della superficie stessa
<Bizio> anche perché senza bordo vedo tutto lo schermo bianco
<Drizamanuber> ho cambiato il file etc/fstab, per far montare una partizione in automatico su ubuntu 11.04, fin qui nessun problema, ho visto che facendo lo stesso su ubuntu 11.10, funziona e l'icona rimane solo nella barra unity e non sulla scrivania, cosa che non succede su 11.04, come faccio per togliere l'icona dalla scrivania?
<Drizamanuber> ciao jester-
<jester-> aiò Drizamanuber
<Bizio> potrei mettere la superficie in alfa, ma siccome c'è l'antialaising mi fa qualche pixel bianco/nero sul bordo
<Bizio> comunque niente di grave...
<Ab3L> Bizio: queste sono le mie impostazioni: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/03/plasma-desktopee1751.jpg
<jester-> Drizamanuber: per non avere icona sul desktop devi far montare in /mnt
<jester-> /mnt/sticass
<Bizio> Ab3L: e sì, le ho selezionate tutte, ma niente...
<Bizio> ora comunque ci smanetto un po', grazie ancora :)
<Drizamanuber> quindi devo fare mkdir /mnt/sticass e poi farla montare da fstab
<jester-> Drizamanuber: loggico no?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, oppure modifichi la visualizzasione della srivania da gconf-editor
<Drizamanuber> jester-: sì!! come al solito sei sintetico e preciso, grazie mille!!!!
<Drizamanuber> jester-: gconf-editor lo trovo in /boot/grub ?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, no, gconf-editor è un programma. scrivilo nel temrinale e si avvia
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok
<jester-> Drizamanuber: lo trovi digitando nel terminale
<lissaj> glpiana: ma ogni 5 minuti? non basta quando si fa login? o all'inizio di ogni operazione diversa da quelle eventualmente già autorizzate? e comunque questa "giustezza" è relativa, a me non piace, c'è chi mi può aiutare a cambiare questa impostazione che disturba ENORMEMENTE il mio workflow (scusate ma non mi viene meglio...;) )
<glpiana> lissaj, ci sarà sicuramente, ma non su questo canale perchè lede la sicurezza del sistema. quantomeno per quel che riguarda le nuove operazioni di amministrazione. se il problema è la password della wifi allora il discrso è differente
<lissaj> ?
<glpiana> lissaj, è la wifi che ti chiede la password ogni 5 minuti?
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, hai aperto gconf-editor?
<lissaj> glpiana: no quella già funziona col keyring, quella che rompe è per installare sw
<glpiana> lissaj, evabbè, mica passerai la giornata a installare software?
<lissaj> per il resto uso tanto il terminale e "sudo" tutto il giorno
<lissaj> e che ne sai???
<glpiana> lissaj, ma sì infatti, che vuoi che ne sappia.
<lissaj> e comunque (mi) quoto: "ho da poco installato la 11.10, è un pò che non uso ubuntu"...
<enzotib> lissaj, man sudoers
<lissaj> è ovvio che lo sto riempendo di programmi se devo continuare a inserire password, mesà che pure questo fa la fine delle versioni precedenti...
<enzotib> lissaj, e anche man pklocalauthority
<glpiana> lissaj, sei libero di non usarlo :)
<Ab3L> raga, se ho fatto un cd /usr/share/icons/ e voglio ritornare alla path di prima (di cui non mi ricordo il nome) sapete come bisogna fare?
<Ab3L> cd 'back_where_you_are_before' .... ?
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ho provato modificanto fstab, la partizione c'è, ma non si vede da nessuna parte, solo dal terminale, io volevo toglierla solo dalla scrivania, non da tutto il resto, adesso provo con gconf-editor
<nickreddy> avevo ubuntu ho provato a fare avanzamento ma non mi vede più il mouse e il video si impalla, ho provato a reinstallare sopra ubuntu 10.10 con CD ma non c'é verso ...... come posso recuperare i documenti nel disco fisso e poi ri fare il tutto ?
<nickreddy> scusate ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> nickreddy: i doc li recuperi usando la live
<nickreddy> scusate cosa é la live ? (Da CD posso farlo ?)
<nickreddy> dal CD non vedo i documenti le foto ecc. che sono su disco fisso ....
<Drizamanuber> non mi ricordo il comando da terminale per cercare i file
<airgnox> locate
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, locate o find
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: grzie
<glpiana> nickreddy, il cd di cui parli è la live
<glpiana> nickreddy, il disco lo hai montato? ha dato errore?
<lissaj> glpiana: non so se è corretto parlarne qui ma ho trovato un file interessante grazie al tuo suggerimento 'pklocalauthority'; nel frattempo gioco con python...
<glpiana> lissaj, suggerimento di enzotib non mio :)
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, hai aperto sto gconf-editor?
<lissaj> giusto, grazie ad entrambi!!!
<airgnox> ragazzi ho un problema con la scheda tv dopo un po di tempo che la utilizzo smette di funzionare e il SO nn la riconsoce piu'
<lissaj> ma se gioco e vinco, dove la posto la soluzione?
<airgnox> quali sono i comandi per vedere se la rileva ?
<glpiana> lissaj, boh :) ma se vinci soldi ti do le mie coordinate bancarie ;)
<glpiana> airgnox, è usb?
<airgnox> glpiana , è integrata
<airgnox> lspci ?
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: sì, è aperto, ma non ci capisco molto
<glpiana> airgnox, se è pci, lspci. e magari anche dmesg |tail per vedere perchè si blocca
<lissaj> airgnox: per prima cosa  apri un terminale e dai il comando 'lsusb'
<airgnox> trovata
<lissaj> glpiana: allora aspetta...;)
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, segui il percorso apps -> nautilus -> desktop
<airgnox> glpiana , con lsusb la trova
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, metti o togli la spunta a volume_visible
<airgnox> il driver dovrebbe essere apposto l'ho installato da driver hardware
<glpiana> airgnox, ok, interna usb
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: ok ci sono
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: forse ho capito devo togliere la spunta a volumes_visible
<airgnox> glpiana , è questa per la precisione Bus 002 Device 005: ID 07ca:a309 AVerMedia Technologies, Inc.
<Drizamanuber> gl
<Drizamanuber> glpiana: grazie ancora, e grazie anche a airgnox
<glpiana> Drizamanuber, :)
<airgnox> Drizamnuber , de nada
<airgnox> !AVerMedia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'AVerMedia'
<glpiana> airgnox, dmesg | tail l'hai dato per vedere perchè si è bloccata?
<airgnox> glpiana , no ora lo do
<airgnox> glpiana , http://paste.ubuntu.com/727120/
<airgnox> nn mi sembra che ne parli
<nickreddy> il dico lo ho montato ma non ha dato errore
<nickreddy> il disco
<glpiana> nickreddy, in un terminale dai: sudo fdisk -l            e mount         e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | nickreddy
<ubot-it> nickreddy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<airgnox> glpiana, non è che si blocca in esecuzione dopo 2-3 volte che apro VLC e che funziona mi legge la lista canali ma non li trasmette
<airgnox> e mi tocca riavviare per farla funzionare nuovamente
<glpiana> airgnox, sai qual è il modulo che usa?
<airgnox> glpiana , il firmware?
<glpiana> airgnox, no, il modulo. metti lsmod su pastebin
<nickreddy> ok ti ringrazio lo vado a fare ora sono su un PC WINDOWS e poi appena posso posto su pastebin ! Grazie
<airgnox> glpiana , ok
<airgnox> glpiana , http://paste.ubuntu.com/727125/
<airgnox> come si capisce
<glpiana> airgnox, adesso è bloccata e non funziona?
<airgnox> dvb_usb_af9015 ???
<airgnox> ora non funziona
<glpiana> airgnox, sudo rmmod dvb_usb_af9015
<glpiana> airgnox, dimmi che risponde
<airgnox> glpiana , non risponde nulla
<glpiana> airgnox, ora dai: sudo modprobe dvb_usb_af9015
<airgnox> glpiana , fatto vedo se funge
<airgnox> glpiana , fatto ma non funge
<glpiana> airgnox, dmesg | tail
<airgnox> glpiana , http://paste.ubuntu.com/727131/
<glpiana> airgnox, ma vlc lo avevi chiuso?
<airgnox> glpiana , si
<glpiana> airgnox, boh
<airgnox> glpiana ,mha ora sembra caricata correttamente ma non funge uguale
<glpiana> airgnox, non so cosa dirti. non ho aggeggi del genere. non ci sono altri programmi per usarla?
<massimo18> airgnox, provato ad usare kaffeine?
<airgnox> massimo18 , nn è questione del player anche con me-tv mi fa questo giochetto
<airgnox> addirittura con me-tv vede la meta' dei canali e quando si blocca non li legge neppure
<massimo18> airgnox, io ho provato sia vlc che me-tv e non dava segno di vita
<massimo18> airgnox, kaffeine invece prende anche la libia
<airgnox> massimo18 , nn è che non da segni di vita dopo un po che la utilizzo non funziona piu'
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lissaj> airgnox, il suggerimento di glpiana è corretto: in un terminale prova prima ad eseguire il comando 'sudo rmmod dvb_usb_af9015' per rimuovere il driver (eventualmente fai lo stesso con tutti quelli listati con 'lsmod' e contenenti "dvb" nel nome, poi re-installalo con il comando 'modprobe dvb_usb_af9015'
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<airgnox> lissaj , si si ho visto che ricarica il modulo
<airgnox> ma non so perchè nn funziona
<airgnox> funge solo se riavvio
<lissaj> usa il comando 'dmesg' e guarda (alla fine del luuuuuuungo log) se ci sono messaggi che dicono che non è riuscito a caricare il firmware o cose del genere
<glpiana> lissaj, l'ha già fatto e carica senza errori. boh
<glpiana> lissaj, <airgnox> glpiana , http://paste.ubuntu.com/727131/
<airgnox> provo un attimo a riavviare ragazzi
<lissaj> airgnox, prova a vedere se pacchetti relativi a dvb o firmware devono essere aggiornati, infine ricorda che il supporto per quel chipset è arrivato solo con kernel recenti quindi vedi se il problema si risolve aggiornandolo; strano però che al riavvio funzioni...
<airgnox> ecco ora funziona dopo il riavvio
<lissaj> REPETITA JUVANT
<airgnox> mha
<lissaj> airgnox, prova a vedere se pacchetti relativi a dvb o firmware devono essere aggiornati, infine ricorda che il supporto per quel chipset è arrivato solo con kernel recenti quindi vedi se il problema si risolve aggiornandolo; strano però che al riavvio funzioni...
<airgnox> lissaj ,vediamo sti pacchetti
<airgnox> lissaj , come vedo se devono essere aggiornati i pacchetti dvb ? :D
<airgnox> lissaj , da synaptic sembra apposto
<lissaj> forse è un problema di gestione usb del SO: dopo che stacchi e riattacchi la chiavetta non si sa più che dove metterla in /dev
<airgnox> lissaj , non è una chiavetta
<airgnox> è integrata ma non so perchè la vede come usb
<lissaj> e allora sono apposto, controlla però anche quanto i pacchetti debian/ubuntu sono recenti rispetto al SW originale
<airgnox> lissaj , ho sempre aggiornato tutto
<lissaj> è una usb integrata (hanno risparmiato sulla plastica... ;) )
<airgnox> :D
<airgnox> andra' in conflitto con qualcosa se al riavvio funziona ?
<lissaj> airgnox, non per mollarti così ma stavo uscendo di casa, se il problema è quello prova a vedere qui: "http://linuxtv.org/"
<airgnox> lissaj , ma vai tranquillo richiedero' tra qualche giorno magari vi si accende la lampadina a voi illuminati !!! :D
<davide> ciao?
<davide> sono da solo?
<davide> salvete?
<Drizamanuber> ciao davide
<davide> ah! ok!! ciao!!
<davide> volevo chiedereun paio di cose
<Drizamanuber> fin dove posso ti aiuto
<davide> ho delle critiche riguardo l`ultima versione di Ubuntu, di cui ho letto altri pensieri simili ai miei in rete
<davide> volevo mandare qualcosa tipo un feedback ahgli sviluppatori
<davide> come posso fare?
<jester-> davide: chiedi in #ubuntu-it-dev
<davide> OTTIMO, perfetto!
<jester-> davide: o anche in #ubuntu-dev
<davide> posso raggiungere da qui? è la prima volta che uso una chat come questa...
<jester-> davide:  /j #ubuntu-it-dev li dove srivi
<jester-> scrivi*
<airgnox> davide , critiche riguardo a cosa?
<davide> riguardo la poca configurabilità, pesantezza, difficoltà di utilizzo
<airgnox> io trovo ancora migliore la 10.04
<davide> anche io!!!
<jester-> davide: lo sai che ci sono altre alternative oltre a unity?
<airgnox> oneric non l'ho provato ma da quanto ho visto non mi soddisfa
<Drizamanuber> io mi trovo benissimo con la 11.04
<davide> la 10.04 con gome era niente male; la uso sul serverino che ho a casa
<davide> lo so, infatti ho installto xfce
<jester-> davide: tipo gnome-shell e gnome-session-fallback che gnome classico
<davide> ma perchè devo installare un sistema e poi modificarlo? tanto vale cambiare distro, a questo punto...
<airgnox> in effetti
<davide> ilproblema è che ho letto moltissime critiche simili alla mia
<jester-> davide: il sistema è sempre lo stesso, l'ambiente desktop è solo il vestito e va a gusti
<davide> vorrei che gli sviluppatori si rendessero conto...
<airgnox> non credo che serva a molto per quanta riguarda unity
<jester-> davide: 5 alternative è sono meglio di una
<airgnox> ormai la strada intrapresa da canonical è quella
<jester-> airgnox: c'è chi unity piace
<Drizamanuber> io sono uno di quelli jester-
<airgnox> jester- , non metto indubbio ma la possibilita' di avere gnome 2 c'è ?
<jester-> oggià
<davide> è vero che l`ambiente grafico è solo il vestito, ma non è una cosa da sottostimare.
<jester-> airgnox: c'è gnome3 classico che cambia un filino nei menu e devi pigiare alt+destro per paicioccare le barre
<airgnox> se c'è avrebbero potuto mettere in fase di isntallazione un opzione per scegliere il tipo di interfaccia grafica
<jester-> airgnox: su questo sono daccordo
<davide> ma è la direzione e la mentalità degli sviluppatori ad aver portato a questa strada
<jester-> davide: il resto è comunque nei repo e si installa in meno di un minuto
<airgnox> si ma di fatto hanno obbligato ad usare un altra interfaccia grafica
<airgnox> una scelta in fase di install era dovuta
<airgnox> per tenere conto della comunita'
<airgnox> non credo che a livello tecnico fosse stato difficile
<jester-> sono daccordo che dovrebbero fornire il sistema gia con le alternative installate, fate presente
<davide> non so. Sarebbe come prendere una fidanzata bionda e tingerla di moro...
<davide> intanto passo a xubuntu. E mi pare che la migrazione verso sistemi alternativi sia consistente
<jester-> davide: è comunque difficile accontentare tutti
<airgnox> facciamo magari presente che ci piacerebbe scegliere in fase di installazione
<davide> questa è una idea, aignox
<airgnox> che tipo di interfaccia usare
<jester-> davide: ripeto: xfce è solo il vestito il sistema è lo stesso
<davide> e quale livello di configurabilità
<nickreddy> sono riuscito a leggere la il disco fisso ma : alcune directory sono non leggibili  [Some contents are unavailable], oltre alla partizione di Swapping esiste una partizione parallaela File System non cancellabile dove credo si sia inserito un altra versione di UBUNTU
<davide> vero, il sistema è lo stesso, ma è lo stesso in quasi tutte le distro!
<Drizamanuber> durante l'installazione di edubuntu, ti chiede quale interfaccia grafico usare
<davide> quello che l`utente usa e vede è proprio l`interfaccia grafica
<nickreddy> se non sono leggibili non le posso copiare con disco esterno e qundi non posso salvare i file ....... ?
<airgnox> vabbuo' ragaz
<airgnox> a dopo !
<davide> pare che canonical stia perdendo un sacco di vecchi utenti, per queste cause. Io compreso.
<massimo18> !chat | davide
<davide> è un vero peccato. Basterebbe poter scegliere il livello di configurabilità.
<ubot-it> davide: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide> scusate, sono nuovo di questi sistemi. Saluti a tutti
<davide> e grazie
<nickreddy> dopo avanzamento a 11.10 il PC non funziona sono stato costretto a leggere con la LIVE ma non leggo alcune directory ... [some contents are unreadable ....] come posso fare per recuperare i documenti ?
<glpiana> nickreddy, parli di directory della home?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti ... sapete se c'e' speranza per le vecchie schede ati su ubuntu? c'e' modo di fargli girare il 3d?
<glpiana> lilluz82, certo, va di default con i driver open
<lilluz82> bah... non credo.... io ho dovuto disattivare tutti gli effetti che si impallava....
<glpiana> lilluz82, vecchia scheda su vecchio pc?
<glpiana> e di che scheda parliamo? e di che pc parliamo? cpu? ram?
<Ab3L> raga,  devo rippare un dvd e convertire il video in un formato più portatile (tipo xvid o mp4). solo che non trovo handbrake per oneiric. avete qualche suggerimento?
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> Ab3L, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/DvdRip e poi con ffmpeg lo proti al formato che vuoi
<glpiana> *porti
<glpiana> se vuoi qualcosa di più piccolo ancora, tipo per i telefoni
<Ab3L> ah, dvdrip. grazie glpiana.
<nickreddy> si directory della home
<glpiana> nickreddy, avevi crittato la home?
<nickreddy> no assolutamente, vedo alcune directory ma altre non si leggono più
<glpiana> nickreddy, ma cosa è successo al tuo pc?
<glpiana> nickreddy, è stato spento bruscamente mentre lavorava?
<nickreddy> mi dice che cono ci sono elementi ma se tento di accedere mi dice che non ho i permessi
<nickreddy> no assolutamente
<nickreddy> quando rifacevo installazioni sopra mi ha chiesto nome e password e ho dato le stesse di quelle che avevamo già nel computer
<glpiana> nickreddy, rpova a scrivere nel temrinale: gksu nautilus
<glpiana> nickreddy, e vedi se in questo modo riesci a visualizzare
<nickreddy> ok vado e scrivo ma da LIVE giusto ?
<ALiENr0x> salve ragazzi una domanda, ho ubuntu 11.10 e non riesco a far partire la webcam che nelle altre versioni funzionava perfettamente, ho una phillips spc 200nc potete aiutarmi? ho letto online che mi servono i driver spca o gspa ma nn riesco a installarli
<nickreddy> perchè se faccio partire ubuntu da PC non vedo più ne moluse ne posso usare il tab
<glpiana> nickreddy, sì
<nickreddy> mouse
<nickreddy> ok grazie
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, se la webcam è collegata, scrivi in un terminale: lsusb          e copia la riga che la riguarda
<ALiENr0x> Bus 008 Device 002: ID 0471:0325 Philips (or NXP) SPC 200NC PC Camera
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, conche programmi l'hai provata?
<ALiENr0x> con cheese e nn mi apre il video anche cn webcam
<ALiENr0x> e succede la stessa cosa
<ALiENr0x> si accende la spia della webcam ma non parte il video
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, con camorama hai provato?
<ALiENr0x> provo subito
<ALiENr0x> cn camorama sembra funzionare anche se è zoommatissima
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, chiudi camorama e avvia cheese da temrinale che vediamo l'outout
<glpiana> *output
<ALiENr0x> Errore di segmentazione
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, eccolo!
<massimo18> :)
<ALiENr0x> e come fixo? XD
<ALiENr0x> + che altro a me serve che parta con webcamstudio e con skype
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, non ne ho idea. metti su pastebin tutto l'errore e vediamo se c'è qualche bug segnalto
<glpiana> allora mettiamo da parte cheese
<glpiana> webcamstudio non lo conosco. te la rimbalza pure quello?
<ALiENr0x> si webcamstudio sfrutta java e da errore java
<ALiENr0x> e crasha sempre appena avvio la web
<ALiENr0x> Not same source/dev/video
<ALiENr0x> glpiana: non potrebbe essere che usa dei driver sbagliati?
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, metti lsmod su pastebin e vediamo che usa
<ALiENr0x> http://pastebin.com/B69qXGqD
<ninquitassar> ciao!
<ALiENr0x> glpiana gspca_zc3xx
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, sì ho visto
<ALiENr0x> rimuovendo con modprobe questo i programmi non rilevano + la webcam e non crashano +
<glpiana> eh ok, ma non risolvi molto :)
<ALiENr0x> no xD però forse sostituendolo con un altro :)
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, ce ne sono una sfilza tra i moduli del kernel. se hai tempo e pazienza puoi provarli uno per uno. li vedi con locate gspca
<ALiENr0x> ee ho visto xD
<ALiENr0x> dai provo va
<ALiENr0x> da sempre dispositivo non trovato quando li carico
<ALiENr0x> XD
<antonio_> salve
<antonio_> c'e' qualcuno ?
<glpiana> !nessuno | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<antonio_> io ho ubuntu 11.10  e vorrei mettere il tema mac
<antonio_> ma non so come fare
<glpiana> !chat | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<antonio_>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ninquitassar> lol
<ALiENr0x> glpiana: impressionante pure skype quando faccio "test" alla webcam crasha XD crasha tutto
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, avvii skype con opzioni?
<ALiENr0x> si sennò nn funziona la webcam ( anche alla vecchia distro lo facevo )
<ALiENr0x> ora la directory delle lib è cambiata
<ALiENr0x> export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, boh
<ALiENr0x> che stress
<ALiENr0x> appena faccio test crasha come tt gli altri programmi
<ALiENr0x> Annullato
<ALiENr0x> solo questo mi dice X
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, non so, apsetta magari aggiornamenti del kernel, oppure se hai un kernel vechcio prova con quello
<ALiENr0x> e ho l'ultimo kernel di ubuntu xD
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, 3.0 o 3.1?
<ALiENr0x> 3.0
<ALiENr0x> si può installare 3.1?
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, volendo sì, ma di precedenti non ne hai?
<ALiENr0x> kernel precendenti? nono io formatto ogni volta che ci sta un'aggiornamento di distro
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, fai un giro qui e prova a installarne http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ALiENr0x> provo a installre 3.1
<poldo61> ciao
<poldo61> ho installato ubuntu 11.10 e come grafica oho messo lxde;  come faccio a cambiare lo sfondo del desktop, se emtro mella cartella non mi salva niente:    grazie per l'aiuto
<nicotano> poldo61,  vedi qui personalizzazione http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde
<poldo61> nicotano,  grazie ora lo leggo
<nicotano> :)
<poldo61> nicotano,  scusa, capito una mazza, per caso mi puoi aiutare ??
<nicotano> poldo61, devi cambiare lo sfondo?
<poldo61> nella cartella wallpapers ci sono solo 3 sfondi, volevo aggiungere uno nuovo sfondo
<nicotano> poldo61, clic destro sul desktop e poi dal file manager che si apre vai in una cartella dove hai l'immagine che vuoi per sfondo e la selezioni
<nickreddy> si é spianato completamente il PC é i documenti non esistono più ..........
<poldo61> nicotano,  ok  fatto,   volevo inserirlo se possibile nella sua cartella /usr/share/lxde/wallpapers
<nicotano> poldo61,  la immagine adesso dove si trova
<poldo61> nicotano,   nella cartella immagini
<nicotano> poldo61,  cp immagini/nomefile.estensione  /usr/share/lxde/wallpapers/
<nicotano> poldo61, premetti sudo al comando
<poldo61> nicotano,    cp immagini/mare.jpg  /usr/share/lxde/wallpapers/     non lo prende
<glpiana> poldo61, se la direcotry delle immagini è quella di default ha la i maiuscola
<nicotano> poldo61, sudo cp  Immagini/mare.jpg /usr/share/lxde/wallpapers
<poldo61> nicotano,   esatto     grazie
<poldo61> glpiana,   esatto    grazie
<alecv> buonasera
<alecv> mando in stampa dei file, il processo si avvia correttamente ma dalla stampante non esce nulla, rimando in stampa di nuovo il file e nel menu vedo che la stampante ha un processo in attesa, allora apro la coda dei file dalla proprietà della stampante ma la coda è vuota
<alecv> cosa può essere?
<nicotano> alecv, col browser vai a mlocalhost:631 e vedi se la stampante tua è riconosciuta ed è attiva
<gian> come mai con il comando rm -r [directory] mi dice impossibile cancellare perchè non vuota?
<nicotano> localhost:631---
<nicotano> gian rm -R
<alecv> dice che firefox
<gian> non cambia niente, mi dà sempre lo stesso errore
<alecv> non può contattare il server
<nicotano> gian,  che direcotry devi rimuovere
<gian> .trash-1000, in una chiavetta
<nicotano> alecv,  localhost:631
<alecv> nello stato mi dice questo Idle - "/usr/local/lexmark/legacy/bin/printfilter failed"
<nicotano> alecv, vai nella scheda jobs e cancella i processi fermi
<alecv> mi chiede user e pass
<Guest40725> Ciao ragazzi, come faccio ad avere l'aspetto classico del desktop?
<alecv> quelle di linux?
<nicotano> quelle del tuo user
<alecv> ok
<alecv> fatto
<alecv> ora provo a ristampare?
<nicotano> alecv,  nella scheda printers vedi se è effettivamente la tua stampante e se del caso devi cambiare driver
<alecv> la stampante mi da in attesa
<alecv> la stampante effettivamente è la mia
<alecv> ho installato i driver presi dal sito ufficiale lexmark
<nicotano> alecv, prova a ristampare
<alecv> nel pannello di stampa mi dice stampante in attesa
<Guest40725> Ciao ragazzi, come faccio ad avere l'aspetto classico del desktop?
<nicotano> alecv, dal menu stampanti di gnome cancella i lavori in attesa e fai partire una nuova stampa
<alecv> la stampa è partita
<alecv> nono nicotano  la stampa è partita è tutto ok
<nicotano> ;)
<alecv> grazie mille ora mi segno questo indirizzo :)
<nicotano> alecv, prima di ora non avevi provato a stampare?
<nicotano>  senza produrre stampe
<alecv> sempre stampato, poi ieri sera la stampante ha stampato e si è fermata a metà e non stampava +, stamane ho rimosso tutto e reinstallato tutto
<alecv> ma rimaneva sempre un processo in coda :)
<nicotano> alecv, adesso si è stasata :)
<alecv> eh si, ha tolto il "tappo" :D
<alecv> unica cosa, non stampa bene a colori
<nicotano> alecv,  cmq controlla da terminale che fai parte  di lpadmin dai groups nel terminale
<alecv> può essere un problema di driver ?
<alecv> oddio nicotano, non parlare arabo per favore :D
<nicotano> alecv,  apri un terminale
<alecv> già aperto (è perennemente aperto)
<nicotano> alecv, digita  groups e dai invio
<nicotano> leggerai tutti i gruppi di cui fai parte
<nicotano> devi essere anche in lpadmin
<alecv> alessandro adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<nicotano> ok
<alecv> solo una riga
<alecv> ascolta, siccome ho un'altro utente che accede al pc e deve stampare, come faccio ad aggiungerlo in groups?
<nicotano> probabilmente c'è già
<alecv> ah ok
<alecv> come vedo le scorciatoie in lubuntu?
<nicotano> alecv, guarda in configurazione tastiera forse son li'
<alecv> Cerco di entrare in un server email exchange, è da stamane che mi da il seguente errore : Il server 95.241.134.245 sta impiegando troppo tempo a rispondere. I colleghi entrano tutti regolarmente, tranne io, può essere qualche impostazione di firefox?
<alecv> stto a impostazioni imput (tastiera e mouse) non ci sono scorciatoie
<nicotano> !lxde | alecv
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lxde'
<nicotano> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Lxde  alecv  vedi un po' qui
<alecv> nicotano, come apro il firewall di linux?
<alecv> grazie nicotano
<nicotano> alecv, smanetta nelle impostazioni menu modifica preferenze
<alecv> nicotano, per il firewall?
<nicotano> ci sarà qualche opzione
<alecv> non ho trovato nulla
<alecv> leggevo su qualche forum che va modificato un file xml
<alfredo_> Ciao ragazzi, come faccio ad avere l'aspetto classico del desktop?
 * nicotano  saluta
<Drizamanuber> jester-: buona sera
<remix_tj> alecv: ma io direi che per exchange devi provare a vedere, magari e' in https
<Drizamanuber> jester-: credi che sistemeranno presto i driver quelli di ati?
<alecv> remix_tj, anche se accedo in https mi da errore
<remix_tj> allora ci sono problemi col firewall della tua azienda. Devi farti spiegare bene come collegarti. Io uso chrome su mac e non funziona, quindi non dipende da ubuntu
<alecv> remix_tj, ma mi sono sempre collegato da ubuntu O.o
<alecv> può essere la chiavetta che è lenta?
<remix_tj> alecv: rileggi attentamente quello che ho scritto.
<Drizamanuber> è possibile usare evolution come posta invece di thunderbird su ubuntu 11.10?
<remix_tj> Drizamanuber: certo, basta che lo installi.
<Drizamanuber> remix_tj: secondo te, quel'è il migliore? quale pesa di meno?
<remix_tj> bah, pesano uguali. Io preferisco thunderbird perche' e' multipiattaforma, tutto qui
<alecv> remix_tj, sarà il loro firewall allora, io mi collego come sempre, oggi non va (cavolo di tecnologia, al posto di usare i classici hosting :D )
<Drizamanuber> remix_tj: scusa l'ignoranza, ma che significa multipiattaforma=
<Drizamanuber> ?
<remix_tj> Drizamanuber: c'e' su windows, su linux e su mac
<remix_tj> quindi uso un programma uguale in tutte e 3 le piattaforme
<Drizamanuber> remix_tj: ho capito, grzie
<alecv> il sistemista sta capendo cosa non va con OWA
<alecv> ma la email con protocollo imap o pop3 è troppo difficile da usare? :D
<remix_tj> alecv: c'e' imap e anche pop3 per exchange, basta attivarli... solo che devo dire che OWA e' 100000 volte meglio
<alecv> remix_tj, una domanda la stampante mi da sempre come formato carta us letter, se volessi mettere di defaul A$ e solo nero
<alecv> come diavolo lo imposto? dalla casella strumenti di lexmark lo imposto ma poi non fa scopa
<remix_tj> eh, dovresti aprire la gestione stampanti (su unity non so dove sia, su gnome era su sistema -> preferenze -> stampa oppure su sistema -> amministrazione -> stampa) e si possono impostare da li'
<alecv> remix_tj, x me OWA è una palla x un semplice motivo, mi disconnette appena sono innattivo x 5 minuti
<alecv> e non posso configurarlo su outlook express ne thunderbird o sul cellulare (x politiche aziendali)
<remix_tj> (si puo' aumentare il timeout)
<alecv> remix_tj,  è impostatocosi x iuna politicy di sicurezza
<alecv> invece un bel imap e io mi sincronizzo android :D
<remix_tj> alecv: se hai una certa release (non ricordo quale) si puo' usare evolution
<alecv> remix_tj, il problema che il sistemista me lo inibisce, solo collegamenti web da owa capito la rottura?
<remix_tj> bah evolution usa i servizi di owa eh
<lukos> Buonasera a tutti. Non riesco ad installare la mia stampante LBP 2900 . Ho seguito questa guida ma nulla da fare http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/CanonLbp2900
<lukos> pare che alcuni comandi non siano quelli giustio
<lukos> qualcuno vuole darmi una mano?
<lukos> qualche anima pia di buona volontà
<alecv> lukos, hai provato a guardare sul sito canon e vedere se hannoi driver x linux?
<lukos> si infatti ho sciricato i driver per linux come prescrive la guida che ho linkato, ma non funziona
<leonida> lukos: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=239988.0
<lukos> probabilmente sbaglio qualcosa... magari se c'è qualcuno che può dare una scorsa su pastebin
<alecv> lukos,  il driver che hai scaricato che estenzsione ha? .sh?
<lukos> deb
<lukos> ha estensione deb
<lukos> ma la stampate sono riuscito ad installarla
<pamaverk> salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare il programma di cada Mozilla "Songbird"?
<pamaverk> *casa
<lukos> cioè la visualizzo ma non stampa
<pamaverk> ho ubuntu 11.10
<lukos> se cerco di stampare mi dà il seguente messaggio di errore: usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocapt" not available: No such file or directory
<bobbybong> pamaverk, scarichi l'archivio del programma lo scompatti ci entri e lanci songbird
<pamaverk> questo lo so, ma ormai è introvabile per linux :( tutti i link che ho trovato per scaricarlo sono off
<pamaverk> e il programma ora è supportato solo dai mac e da windows
<lukos> nessuno ha idea di cosa possa essere? :-(
<Drizamanuber> pamaverk: prova a cercare con google, non posso metterti i link, ma se scrivi songbird su google trovi tante soluzioni, prova a guardare quelle di chimera
<pamaverk> per ora non trovo nulla, come ho già detto prima i link delle guide online sono offline
<lukos> boh, nulla...
<Res0> pamaverk prova su getdeb, mi pare li sia ancora online
<pamaverk> si, lo scarica ma aprendo con il software center questo dice: "Non esiste un pacchetto software <<songbird>> nelle sorgenti software attuali."
<bobbybong> pamaverk, non so il deb ma il 'larchivio c'è
<bobbybong> l'archivio
<bobbybong> con l'eseguibile
<lukos> boh, nulla...'
<lukos> ragazzi scusate se rompo, ma nessuno può darmi una mano?
<pamaverk> non lo vedo O.o
<bobbybong> pamaverk, ti ho messo il link in query
<pamaverk> dove? uso empathy :D
<pamaverk> aspetta, sembra che ci sto riuscendo
<lukos> qualcuno sa cos'è il file /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocapt
<lukos> la mia stampante canon non stampa perchè ha bisogno di questo filtro che non so dove trovare
<jester-> lukos: è un file che non hai installato
<pamaverk> perfetto, ci sono riuscito: grazie ragazzi ;)
<Drizamanuber> bobbybong: puoi darlo anche a me il link?
<Drizamanuber> con gnome è possibile cambiare il numero di finestre di lavoro, è possibile farlo anche con unity?
<Shamrock> How can I add printer on my ubuntu 11.10 shared by windows vista?
<degli> Shamrock: certo che puoi
<Shamrock> ok, ma come faccio? mi continua a dare l'errorer?
<Shamrock> mi continua a dare l'errore!
<Guest88518> Salve, ho una dvb t della emtec, che veniva riconosciuta da ubu 10.04 ora con 11.10 la rileva ma non funziona! ho letto che il mio kernel (aggiornato ieri per far funzionare una pen usb wifi) non la supporta...viene supportata sino al kernel 2.6.30. Come posso fare?
<jester-> Guest88518: trovare i criver
<jester-> driver*
<Tasinnant> salve, pennina emtec mi si è disconn un attimo
<Tasinnant> chiedevo dove trovare i driver?
<jester-> Tasinnant: prova con san gogol
<Tasinnant> va bene grazie!
<Tasinnant> salve, ho installato il driver e ora non riconosce la penna dvb nemmeno da lsusb
<jester-> Tasinnant: hai riavviato?
<Tasinnant> si si
<jester-> Tasinnant: i driver non dovrebbero centrare, con lsusb si vede quello che c'è attaccato che funzi o no
<Tasinnant> infatti è strano
<Tasinnant> prima me lo dava ora non più
<jester-> Tasinnant: altra rova usb funza?
<jester-> roba*
<Tasinnant> si!
<Tasinnant> mouse e tastiera wireless
<Tasinnant> hd esterno
<Tasinnant> e pen wifi
<Tasinnant> l'ho scollegata e riattaccata col comando dmesg | grep dvb pare fuga ma invece no
<Tasinnant> ora appare tra le usb
<jester-> Tasinnant: se non va significa che il driver è farlocco
<jester-> e non va daccordo col kernel 3
<Tasinnant> bene...quindi devo aspettare che lo facciano?
<Tasinnant> io sto dicendo che non va perchè kaffeine non mi fa click su start scan che resta grigio...
<Tasinnant> però poi non so se effettivamente funz o meno
<Tasinnant> il driver
<jester-> vai incof tv
<Tasinnant> un sito?
<jester-> Tasinnant: aggiorna i dati scansione poi vai nel tab dispositivo e metti automatico
<jester-> Tasinnant: nella impstazioni di kaffeine
<jester-> Tasinnant: e porta pure il temo a 5000
<Tasinnant> dovrei mettere autoscan?
<jester-> Tasinnant: si e automatico
<jester-> porta a 5000 e poi prova
<Tasinnant> automatico non lo trovo
<Tasinnant> il mio kaffeine è in english
<jester-> Tasinnant: è lo stesso
<Tasinnant> ok..sta scansionando...20 per cento il segnale ma non trova una per
<Tasinnant> a
<Tasinnant> pera
<jester-> Tasinnant: controlla da dmesg se serve il firmware e lo carica
<Tasinnant> Yuan PD378S successfully initialized and connected
<Tasinnant> credo di si
<Tasinnant> ok sta ricevendo canali
<jester-> Tasinnant: :D
<jester-> kaffeine è un po ignorante
<Tasinnant> eh non è il solo!!! io pure...ma la qualità dipende solo dall'antenna oppure anche dal ricevitore dvb per caso?
<jester-> Tasinnant: di solito l'antenna, servirebbe quella sul tetto
<Tasinnant> perfetto!
<Tasinnant> grazie!
<airgnox> Tasinnant , hai provato a usare w_scan da terminale per la ricerca dei canali ?
<Tasinnant> no, intendi per vlc?
<airgnox> si o anche per me-tv ma credo che vada bene anche per kaffeine
<airgnox> w_scan ti crea solo l'elenco dei canali disponibili nella tua zona
<Tasinnant> potresti ricordarmi il comando che genera il file. conf?
<airgnox> non ricordo bene w-scan -c it > channels.conf
<airgnox> mi pare ma nn son sicuro
<Tasinnant> ok partito!
<Tasinnant> ti faccio sapere
<airgnox> Tasinnant , se fai una ricerca sul forum lo trovi di sicuro
<Tasinnant> è fermo a 8 mhz frequencies ancora...sarà normale?
<jester-> cena
<Tasinnant> ahahahah
<airgnox> Tasinnant , fallo finire con calma
<airgnox> io personalmente preferisco VLC cmq per vedere la tv
<Tasinnant> poi lo provo! mi sa che la ricerca si è inchiodata....lo lascio fare
<airgnox> non ti ha trovato nulla ?
<Tasinnant> ancora a 8 mhz
<airgnox> ma scorre o è fisso ?
<Tasinnant> fisso
<airgnox> mmm
<Tasinnant> vabbè anche con la ricerca con kaffeine ha trovato canali dal 60 % in poi
<Tasinnant> però così lento non lo è mai stato
<airgnox> Tasinnant , non saprei l'importante è che finsca
<Tasinnant> quando nel terminale cìè il cursore in prima riga come si fa per dare un altro comando
<airgnox> Tasinnant , ha finito ?
<mistic> ciao a tutti
<mistic> ho lasciato thunderbird nel launcher della dockbar ma quando vado a riavviare non parte
<leonessa> ciao a tt
<leonessa> ho scaricato v.11.10 ubuntu ma le icone a sx posso spostarle in basso?
<leonessa> non c'e' nessuno?
<leonessa> ??
<leonessa> ma funziona?
<leonessa> ??
<leonessa> ma nessuno scrive?
<filo1234> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<leonessa> lo gia' fatta!! ma almeno sapere se c'e' qualcuno!!
<filo1234> leonessa: se nessuno ti risponde vuol dire che nessuno conosce la risposta
<filo1234> o nessuno ha voglia
<filo1234> non è che ogni utente possa dirti "non lo so"
<leonessa> forse la seconda risposta!!!! grazie lo stesso!!!
<filo1234> da quello che so io non si può fare in ufficiale...
<filo1234> ma so che c'è un plugin per compiz per poterlo fare
<filo1234> altro non so perchè non lo uso
<filo1234> in modo*
<gian> Ciao a tutti, ho scaricato un programma da installare su ubuntu, oltre alle varie cartelle c'è un file di tipo script-shell; va installato con ./configure, make, make install?
<filo1234> gian: che programma?
<gian> programma Tor
<filo1234> !tor | gian
<ubot-it> gian: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<Umberts> ciao a tutti
<leonessa> a gian rispondete subito!!!
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> leonessa: ti ho gia spiegato
<Carlin0> la domanda era facile GH
<filo1234> e sai bene come funziona qui
<gian> bhè forse lo sapevano!!!
<gian> e poi, un pò di garbo!!!
<Umberts> mi da errore wine ogni volta apro un qualsiasi programma (in questo caso hddregenerator) mi da General extraction Error Location ES1
<Umberts> qualcuno sa che far?
<leonessa> garbo? a chi lo dici?
<massimo1920> ciao
<massimo1920> Ho un problema con Ubuntu... Non si avvia... vorrei utilizzare lo strumento di ripristino ma non riesco (premendo Esc) ad accedervi... Volevo chiedervi come fare e se nel cd di installazione di Ubuntu è contemplato pure il ripristino del sistema
<pastru> ciao a tutti, io sono nuova in tutti i sensi...e sono una frana in computer ma mi hanno detto che ubuntu È facilissimo
<massimo1920> Pastru cosa ti serve?
<Umberts> massimo1920 in che senso non si avvia?
<Umberts> argh
<Umberts> nessuno che sappia come risolvere General extraction Error Location ES1 di wine?
<leonessa> ho installato skype su ubu 11.10, ma io non sento
<Umberts> audio in generale funzia?
<Ripp> Ciao a tutti ho ubuntu 11.10 ho disinstllato emphaty ed installato Pidgin volevo sapere se c'è il modo di comandarlo come facevo con Emphati dalla letterina sulla barra.grazie
<Ripp> Nessuno mi da una manina:)
<gian> leonessa, è capitato anche a me, vai su impostazioni e nella sezione audio imposta la tua scheda audio e poi prova, ci sono i pulsanti appositi
<gian> Nella mia chiavetta ho una cartella ".Trash-1000", non riesco a cancellarla neanche con comando rm -r
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> ho un problema serio
<marker_> quando carico non parte piuù l'interefaccia unity
<marker_> l'ultima cosa che ho fattè è stato quello di usare compiz un programma per personalizzare unity
<marker_> ma si è bloccato il sistema o riavviato e non compariva più la dock unity
<marker_> In questo momento sono in una modalità in cui firefox lanciato dal terminale
<Umberts> ahah
<marker_> ciao
<Umberts> hai la scheda grafica ati
<Umberts> ti sei scavato la fossa da solo
<marker_> no geforce
<marker_> nvidia
<Umberts> uhm
<Umberts> allora non so
<Umberts> io ho ati
<Umberts> come tocco una cavolata di compizconfig esplode tutto
<marker_> io non lo sapevo
<Umberts> tant'è ho dinsinttallato unity e messo gnome 2 in fallback
<Umberts> via stacco
<Umberts> notte
<marker_> il bello che avevo solo aperto il programma compiz vedevo le opzioni non ho toccato niente e il sustema si è bloccato
<marker_> ciao
<leonessa> dove trovo impostazioni?
<gian> quando apri skipe sotto c'è una piccola icona
<gian> *skype
<gian> c'è una s (menù principale
<leonessa> ah si l'ho gia' fatto, ora infatti ho provato a fare chiamaa di prova e mi sento ma c'e' un fruscio di sottofondo non so perche'
<leonessa> ora anche la web non riesco a farla funzionare
<gian> prova a mettere tutto default device
<leonessa> ok ora funziona anche la web!! alleluia
<gian> nella mia chiavetta c'è una cartella Trash-1000, non riesco a cancellarla neanche con rm -r mi dice che non è vuota
<filo1234> gian: rm -rf
<gian> mi dice: .Trash-1000/files/3875173547": Directory non vuota
<filo1234> gian: con rm -rf?
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> ho fatto casino con compiz
<marker_> prima ha bloccato il sistema
<gian> si mi da quello che ho scritto prima
<marker_> e al riavvio non compariva la unity 3d
<marker_> la dock d
<marker_> la dock 3d
<marker_> poi ho avviato unity 2d ho disintallato compiz da download center
<filo1234> gian: hai provato ad esntrare dentro e cancellare i file?
<marker_> ma ora all'avvio non posso scegliere unity 3d non c'è più la voce
<marker_> si può ripristinare la dock unity alle impèostazioni di fabbrica
<marker_> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<gian> quando vado alla cartella finale che è 3875173547 e faccio ls mi dice errore di input/output
<Carlin0> marker_, prova a dare al terminale sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<filo1234> gian: allora formattala
<gian> come mai da win riesco a cancellarla?
<leonessa> come si fa a posizionare l'icona di skype su barra in alto, in modo da averla sempre a portata di mano?
<gian> che vers di ubuntu hai?
<leonessa> 11.10
<leonessa> l'ho appena scaricata e non so come si usa
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> sono riuscito ha ripristinare UBUntu 3d (unity)
<marker_> ma la dock non parte di nuovo in modalità 3d
<marker_> Firefox l'ho fatto partire dal terminale
<gian> quando apri skype e ti compare l'icona sulla barra laterale, con il tasto destro del mouse scegli mantieni sul launcher
<Carlin0> marker_,non uso unity e non saprei aiutarti oltre
<Carlin0> è evidente che hai pasticciato parecchio
<marker_> in generale per reistallare con impostazioni di fabbrica una gui che si deve fare
<marker_> ho installato compiz per personalizzare la barra ma ho solo aperto compiz e si è bloccato il sistema e poi la sorpresa
<Carlin0> marker_, col comando di prima ti scarica tutti i pacchetti necessari , ma se hai cambiato impostazioni li solo tu sai cosa hai fatto
<leonessa> ma ho aperto skype ma non c'e' l'icona sulla barra laterale sx, ho dovuto mettere io l'icona sulla scrivania che tra l'altro, non capisco, ma non e' il simbolo di skype ma un rombo vila
<marker_> il bello che ho aperto solo compiz senza toccare niente e il sistema si è bloccato
<leonessa> viola
<marker_> ho guardato solo le opzioni
<marker_> un modo per ripristinare le impostazioni di fabbrica?
<filo1234> !gnomereset | marker_
<ubot-it> marker_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<gian> se hai ubuntu 11.10 avrai una barra laterale dove troverai tutte le icone dei programmi aperti
<gian> basta che vai con il mouse tutto a sx
<leonessa> ok fatto
<gian> allora apri skype e poi su quell'icona sempre di skype che trovi sulla barra verticale vai con il tasto destro del mouse e scegli mantieni sul launcher
<leonessa> e laprox volta che devo aprire skype dove trovo l'icona?
<gian> la trovi su quella barra, basta clickare una volta
<leonessa> ok ora provo
<leonessa> ok grazie ho fatto! ora ho l'icona sulla barra sx ma clicco su icona di skype e non si apre perche'?
<gian> aspetta perchè è un pò lenta
<leonessa_> ora mi e' sparito tutto
<leonessa_> gian non ci sei piu'?
<leonessa> ciao a tt
<leonessa> ho l'icona di skype con punto ?  perche' non mi appare il suo simbolo azzurro? l'icona non la posso togliere dalla barra di sx?
<demeter> Buona sera ho un problema con il bluetooth, con l'ultima release di ubuntu
<demeter> qualcuno di voi saprebbe aiutarmi? in poche parole non mi fa esplorare o inviare e ricere file da un dispositivo bluetooth
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-04
<fredd> Ciao ragazzi, come faccio ad avere l'aspetto classico del desktop?
<Guest41089> Ciao ragazzi, come faccio ad avere l'aspetto classico del desktop?
<glpiana> ola
<dimitri> salve, dopo tante peripezie con la 11.10 sono ritornato alla cara vecchia 11.04 in attesa che vengano risolti alcuni prob nella 11.10. il ritorno però mi ha riproposto il prob dello scroll video con NVIDIA e Libreoffice. Non ricordo il link che lo risolveva ... qualcuno me lo rammenda o mi ricorda come si setta la scheda per risolvere il prob ?
<dimitri> ancora presto stamattina ;-)
<glpiana> lol
<dimitri> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao dimitri
<dimitri> per caso ti ricordi come si risolve il prob del flickering video con 11.04 e nvidia?
<dimitri> ho questo prob noiooso che sovrappone le righe della posta e dei doc liubreoffice
<dimitri> lo avevo risolto l'anno scorso ma non ricordo come
<glpiana> dimitri, era qualcosa presente dnelle preferenze di firefox?
<dimitri> no glpiana
<dimitri> è un prob di ubuntu non dei software
<dimitri> tutti i software che scollano una finestra hanno il prob, thunderbird, libreoffice, etc etc
<glpiana> dimitri, era un opzione di nvidia-settings?
<glpiana> torno tra 5 minuti
<dimitri> glpiana, era una libreria di ubu 11.04 non aggiornata.... bisognava fare una serie di cose ricordo un sito con due foto che spiegava il prob ma avendo riformattato tutto o perso l'history
<glpiana> dikdust, non trovo nulla
<glpiana> dikdust, altre indicazioni?
<flo__> buongiorno a tutti
<flo__> domanda veloce come faccio a cambiare la passw che mi chiede ubuntu all'accensione?
<glpiana> flo__, su che versione sei?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<flo__> credo la 10
<glpiana> flo__, 10?
<glpiana> flo__, vabbè, cerca acocunt utente
<glpiana> *account
<glpiana> flo__, se non lo trovi dimmelo
<flo__> in preferenze o amministrazione?
<glpiana> flo__, amministrazione
<flo__> non ce l'ho
<glpiana> flo__, vabbè, dimmi intanto la versione corretta digitando nel temrinale: lsb_release -a
<flo__> ho trovato impostazioni schermata d'accesso, ma non mi dice niente a proposito della pssw
<glpiana> flo__, vai su sistema preferenze informazioni utente
<flo__> grazie mille! mille grazie gipiana!!
<glpiana> :)
<MinorBigle> buon giorno
<MinorBigle> volevo un informazione du quale ditribuzione è più adatta al mio portatile un acer travelmate 2600 con scheda video ati radeon mobility 9000
<MinorBigle> ho avuto problmei con ubuntu, per via della scheda
<mrAlmond> qt-qml
<mrAlmond> ops sorry
<enzotib> !chat | MinorBigle
<ubot-it> MinorBigle: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MinorBigle> ok grazie
<user_> ciao a tutti
<user_> ho un piccolo problema, ho installato xubuntu, (da dove scrivo), la versione 10, ho fatto gli aggiornamenti e.... è sparita la barra menu
<user_> o provato tramite impost. desktop
<user_> a cambiare layout
<user_> niente
<user_> per il resto sembra funzionare tutto
<user_> come risolvo?
<glpiana> user_, la versione 10 sarebbe più precisamente la 10.04 la 10.10 o la 11.10?
<user_> controllo
<user_> eheh, forse 10. basta.. ora sono alla 10.04 LTS con Xfce 4
<glpiana> user_, oki, ora dimmi che impostazioni di layout non riesci a modificare
<user_> in pratica non compare la barra menu
<user_> nel desktop
<user_> tutto quà
<user_> il resto sembra essere tutto ok
<glpiana> user_, cioè avvii xubuntu e non hai barre?
<user_> esatto
<user_> solo quella iniziale "start" per intenderci
<user_> devo cliccare tasto destro per andare nelle applicazioni
<glpiana> user_, apri un terminale e scrivi: ps uax | grep panel
<glpiana> !paste | user_
<ubot-it> user_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<user_> user      1201  0.0  0.1   3340   808 pts/0    S+   00:10   0:00 grep --color=auto panel
<user_> scusa
<user_> quindi?
<Drizamanuber> ho installato xubuntu, ma non trovo il comando gconf-editor
<user_> toc toc
<jester-> Drizamanuber: xfce si appoggia a gnome ma non è gnome
<Drizamanuber> jester-: ok
<Drizamanuber> jester-: conosci il modo per togliere le icone dalla scrivania?
<user_> Jester-- :D :;D ciaoooo... sei sempre qui
<user_> passano gli anni è jester c'è sempre :D
<user_> quanti problemi mi hai fatto risolvere
<jester-> Drizamanuber: configura desktop
<user_> :D :D
<user_> cmq... quindi dovrei rimettere gnome?
<user_> come famo?
<Drizamanuber> ok jester- adesso sono un po incasinato, più tardi ci provo, poi ti faccio sapere
<jester-> user_: è un buon segno se passando gli anni sono ancora qui
<user_> ovvio che si
<user_> e se penso ad un nick-help di ubuntu
<user_> l'uinco nome che mi rimane in mente è jester ;)
<user_> *unico
<user_> io sono nitro282
<user_> ricordi? ovvio che no... impossibile
<jester-> user_: ricordo
<user_> ricordi????
<jester-> non ricordavo 282 ma nitro si
<user_> hmm
<user_> può essere qualcun'altro
<user_> nitro282 invece è più singolare
<user_> senti jester
<user_> ma tu nella vita.. come lavoro che fai?
<user_> non per farmi i fatti tuoi
<user_> ma non si sa mai
<jester-> agricoltura e pensionato 50 50
<user_> io sviluppo siti web... soprattutto, per comodità CMS, in particolare Joomla
<user_> da diversi anni
<user_> ma che dici!!!!!
<user_> agricolutura e pensionato??
<jester-> eh
<user_> agricoltura stile industria o stile "contadino"
<jester-> contadino
<glpiana> user_, scrivi nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep xfce4-panel
<user_> fatto
<user_> ora?
<glpiana> user_, magari se mi dici che esci o se giri un po' lo schemro così lo vedo anche io ...
<user_> jester, contadino pensionato?
<user_> ma da quando sei in pensione o da prima?
<glpiana> !chat | user_
<ubot-it> user_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<user_> ii  xfce4-panel                           4.6.3-1ubuntu2                                  The Xfce4 desktop en
<user_> glpiana.. anche tu da parecchio qui
<user_> cmq.... che faccio?
<glpiana> user_, scrivi nel temrinale: xfce4-panel     e dimmi se appare
<user_> ora si
<user_> eheh.. e quindi?
<user_> appena riavvio scompare nuovamente?
<glpiana> user_, quindi non parte in automatico. termina la sesione e rientra. se non appare ancora lo mettiamo in autostart
<user_> ok spe
<go^> Qualcuno conoscere un'interfaccia grafica per cpufreq-set ? per modificare la frequenza della cpu..
<glpiana> go^, ci sono delle applet per gnome xfce e awn
<glpiana> oppure cpufreqd - demone configurabile per modificazione dinamica di frequenza e voltaggio
<glpiana> e anche cpufrequtils - utilità per gestire la funzionalità cpufreq del kernel Linux
<go^> si sto usando cpufrequtils ma non ha interfaccia grafica
<go^> però è scomodo usarlo da terminale a seconda delle esigenze
<glpiana> go^, ti ho detto che ci sono le applet
<glpiana> non vanno bene?
<go^> conosco solo quella per awn ma non mi va di installare la barra appositamente per l'applet mm
<go^> glpiana, anche per gnome-shell? O.o
<glpiana> go^, se usi la shell mi sa che te le scordi ste cose, a meno che ci siano estensioni apposite, che però non conosco
<go^> glpiana, non per altro cercavo una gui che controllasse cpufreq-set :P
<go^> mi sbatto ancora un pò su google magari trovo qualcos'altro :)
<nitro282> glpiana, GRAZIE
<glpiana> :)
<nitro282> ho anche riavviato... tutto ok
<nitro282> si è sistemato tutto
<nitro282> siete sempre un tesoro da anni ormai, tu e jester
<nitro282> sempre qui a dare una mano... GRAZIE
<nitro282> ciaooo.. una buona giornata
<glpiana> altrettanto
<jester-> glpiana: in xubuntu?
<Trim> Ciao a tutti.
<BetaBrain> giorno gente
<lino_> Salve, dopo l installazione sul netbook del 11.10 non posso accedere alla partizione ntfs dove ho i miei dati, la partizione é  "mounted"  ma se clicco per vedere i contenuti mi dice che essi non possono esere visualizati perche non ho i permessi, prima con la 11.04 non avevo questo problema. Inoltre i link che mi portavano in questa partizione ora risultano rotti.... qualche idea su come posso risolvere? grazie in anticipo!
<glpiana> lino_, apri un termnale e scrivi: mount
<glpiana> !paste | lino_
<ubot-it> lino_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lino_> ai ai, sono in un altro computer.... un attimo e mi collego con il netbook....ok?
<glpiana> ok
<lino_> glpiana: mount /dev/sda5 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw) none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw) none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw) udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755) devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620) tmpfs on 
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> lino_, prossima volta usi pastebin perchè così non si capisce un emerito
<glpiana> lino_, anzi fallo subito perhcè non riesco a leggerla sta roba
<glpiana> !paste | lino_
<ubot-it> lino_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lino_> fatto! nn lo sapevo....
<glpiana> lino_, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lino_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/728103/
<lino_> grazie!
<glpiana> lino_, modifichiamo il sistema in modo che venga montato in automatico e tu abbia permessi di scrittura, ok?
<lino_> ok
<glpiana> lino_, dai nel terminale questo comando e copiami qui la riga che esce: sudo blkid /dev/sda3
<lino_> -
<lino_> glpiana        /dev/sda3: LABEL="Acer" UUID="B81460C2146084EA" TYPE="ntfs"
<glpiana> lino_, oki, ora dimmi: hai ubuntu, xubuntu, kubutnu o altro?
<lino_> ubuntu
<glpiana> lino_, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<lino_> sul terminal?
<glpiana> lino_, sì
<glpiana> lino_, poi copia il contenuto del file su pastebin
<lino_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/728113/
<glpiana> lino_, ok, piazzati in fondo al file in una riga nuova e scrivi:
<glpiana> UUID=B81460C2146084EA      /media/Acer    ntfs-3g silent,umask=0,locale=it_IT.utf8 0 0
<glpiana> copia e incolla mi raccomando
<lino_> fatto
<glpiana> lino_, salva il file
<lino_> ok
<glpiana> chiudi gedit e nel temrinale scrivi: sudo umount -a
<glpiana> lino_, poi scrivi sudo mount -a
<glpiana> lino_, se non ottieni errori, scrivi: mount              e copia su apstebin
<glpiana> *pastebin
<lino_> nn ho capito come devo proseguire con i commandi unmount, mount mi dice che sempra "mounted read-only"
<lino_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/728125/
<glpiana> lino_, scrivi: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<lino_> ok
<lino_> fatto
<glpiana> lino_, ora dai mount e copiami l'ultima riga
<lino_>  /dev/sda2 on /media/SYSTEM_RESERVED type ntfs (ro,nls=utf8,umask=0222)
<glpiana> lino_, e dimmi un'altra cosa: tu vuoi che il disco venga montato in automatico o preferisci attivarlo solo quando ti serve?
<lino_> meglio in automatico...
<lino_> lo uso spesso
<glpiana> lino_, oki, ora dai di nuovo: gksu gedit /etc/fstab    e mettine il contenuto su pastebin
<glpiana> torno a brave
<lino_>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/728129/
<lino_> ok, glpiana:-)
<glpiana> lino_, domanda
<glpiana> come mai monti anche PQSERVICE e SYSTEM_RESERVED ?
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<glpiana> lino_, comunque, chiudi pure gedit e riavvia
<lino_> infatti non servono e non so come e' successo! ora riavo, grazie per il tuo tempo glpiana!
<nicotano> salve
<wbBlueDave> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema sul mio portatile Sony VAIO VPCEH con Ubuntu 11.04; Nonostante abbia blacklistato "pcspkr" e "snd_pcsp", allo spegnimento del computer sento un terribile BEEP
<wbBlueDave> da quel che ho capito, non ho presente questi 2 moduli pcspkr e snd_pcsp... perché il beep è stato integrato nel kernel
<wbBlueDave> mi potreste genntilmente dare qualche suggerimento o magari la soluzione al problema?
<glpiana> wbBlueDave, dopo averli blacklistati hai riavviato il pc?
<wbBlueDave> si glpiana riavviato il pc e niente
<wbBlueDave> mi sono reso conto però che i moduli non esistono quando ho eseguito "sudo rmmod «nome_del_modulo»" e ho ricevuto il messaggio di errore: "ERROR: Module pcspkr does not exist in /proc/modules"
<glpiana> wbBlueDave, ok, metti su pastebin l'output di lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | wbBlueDave
<ubot-it> wbBlueDave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wbBlueDave> a lei glpiana : http://paste.ubuntu.com/728203/
<glpiana> wbBlueDave, niente. da bios non puoi disabilitarlo?
<wbBlueDave> no... ho già provato e non ci sono voci al riguardo
<wbBlueDave> ho provato a fare anche "xset b off" , "xset b 0 0 0" ... niente lo stesso
<wbBlueDave> ho notato invece un'altra cosa ... il fatto che da alsamixer , posso abbassare il volume del Beep di -28dB , cosa che rende il beep meno forte
<wbBlueDave> mi stavo chiedendo se esiste qualche hacking per poter abbassare ulteriormente il volume del beep...
<glpiana> wbBlueDave, se su alsamixer vedi il canale del beep, vai lì sotto e premi "m"
<wbBlueDave> Splendido, ti ringrazio infinitamente :)  ...e magari mi prendo anche qualche minuto di vergogna nel caso in cui questa operazione avrei dovuto già conoscere/prendere in considerazione
<glpiana> wbBlueDave, beh, prova anzitutto se funziona
<wbBlueDave> glpiana, si provato e funziona alla grande
<glpiana> oki
<wbBlueDave> glpiana, ho provato con il commando che appunto mi ha suscitato l'interesse nel disabilitare questo beep: sudo shutdown -h «ora» ...  il problema era il fatto che faceva il beep ogni minuto
<wbBlueDave> adesso non più :)
<wbBlueDave> glpiana, grazie ancora a te e al magnifico lavoro di sostegno della Comunity
<glpiana> :)
<wbBlueDave> Sempre se non sfrutto troppo la vostra gentilezza, avrei un altro problema: ho un bluetooth integrato (portatile Sony VAIO VPCEH), il problema sta nel fatto che non riesco accendere il bluetooth a meno che non eseguo il dual-boot su Windows7, poi riavvio ed entro con Ubuntu
<glpiana> wbBlueDave, ora è bloccato?
<wbBlueDave> glpiana, si ora è spento/bloccato
<glpiana> wbBlueDave, scrivi rfkill list    e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<glpiana> !paste | wbBlueDave
<ubot-it> wbBlueDave: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<wbBlueDave> glpiana, a lei : http://paste.ubuntu.com/728218/
<glpiana> wbBlueDave, non vedo nulla di bloccato
<nicola> slave
<glpiana> master
<nicola> :)
<glpiana> wbBlueDave, la guida per il bluetooth l'hai già seguita?
<nicola> come si può cambiare il cursore del testo in xubuntu?
<nicola> quello predefinito e troppo largo e scomodo...
<wbBlueDave> glpiana, temo di no... avevo semplicemente notato che se riavviavo il pc su Windows7 e poi rientravo con Ubuntu , mi funzionava
<glpiana> wbBlueDave, prova a installare blueman
<wbBlueDave> ok glpiana
<glpiana> nicola, nel terminale?
<Umberts> ciao
<nicola> ovunque, in effetti ho capito che il cursore serve bicolore per il discorso del teminale nero
<Umberts> avete programmi non in .exe come hdd regenerator?
<nicola> ma è troppo grosso per l'editor
<glpiana> Umberts, sarebbe?
<Umberts> che io ho problemi con wine
<Umberts> ho bisogno di hdd regenerator o programmi simili
<Umberts> se avvio un programma con wine mi fa general extraction error ES1
<glpiana> Umberts, cosa sarebbe sto hdd regenerator?
<Umberts> e non so come risolvere
<nicotano> nicola, apri terminale e vai i  menu preferenze
<wbBlueDave> glpiana, blueman installato, quando possibile aspetto ulteriori istruzioni
<Umberts> è un programma che rigenera fisicamente hdd corrotti
<glpiana> wbBlueDave, non so, avvialo. non son granchè pratico di bluetooth
<glpiana> Umberts, e useresti un programma del genere sotto wine? mi pare un po' azzardato
<nicola> sì, sì questo l'ho capito ma in nessun tema esiste un cursore 'piccolo' tipo windows
<Umberts> altrimenti non so come far
<glpiana> Umberts, ma devi fare interventi su filesystem?
<nicola> mi riferisco solo al cursore di testo, il cosiddetto IBeam
<Umberts> nah voglio vedere se il mio hd sta bene, perché prima che winzozz mi abbandonasse del tutto andava talvolta molto a rilento
<Umberts> e voglio vedere prima di mettere un'altro winzozz se era colpa dell'OS o del HD
<nicotano> nicola,  ho capito il cursore del terminale, diominuisci i cartteri portali a 10 che sono a 12 di default e un po' si riduce
<glpiana> Umberts, ci sono tool nativi per ubuntu, senza andare a scomodare altri software
<Umberts> se mi dici un po' i nomi mi salveresti
<glpiana> Umberts, gsmartcontrol che dovrebbe essere già installato
<nicola> nicotano, io non parlo del terminale parlo ad. es. di Kate: il cursore ha l'interno biancho e il bordo nero, io vorrei trovare un tema in cui il cursore sia solo una barretta nera larga 1 pixel
<nicotano> kate è di kde e prima tu tui riferivi  a xfce
<glpiana> nicotano, se hai programmi di kde il problema è il tema dei cursori di kde
<nicola> insomma un tema con dei cursori come windows, kate era un es. ma vale per qualunque editor
<glpiana> nicola, il tema di xfce di default è simile a quello di windows
<nicotano> glpiana :)
<nicola> oh ragazzi non riesco a spiegarmi...
<nicola> mettete il cursore dentro una casella di testo
<Umberts> glpiana, ti adodo :D
<Umberts> adoro*
<glpiana> Umberts, mi adotti? :D
<nicola> avrà il contorno nero e l'interno bianco
<Umberts> esatto :v
<Umberts> ora vedo se va tutto bene
<nicola> adesso pensato allo stesso cursore dentro Windows
<nicola> sarò solo un pipe nero
<Umberts> "adesso", fra 2 ore
<nicola> ecco io vorrei un cursore di testo uguale
<glpiana> nicola, chiariamo di che stiamo parlando: kde o xfce?
<nicola> tanto non cambia il cursore è sempre di tipo X11 mouse cursor, cmq è xfce
<glpiana> nicola, oki, quindi non parliamo di kate, ma di leafpad o di mousepad come editor di testo, giusto?
<nicola> parliamo di cursore predefinito di sistema per quanto riguarda l'editing del testo (leafpad, mousepad, kate, terminale...)
<glpiana> nicola, che risoluzione usi su sto pc?
<EvaStroll> ciao a causa di sbalzi di corrente spesso mi si riavvia il computer, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come faccio a sapere quando e quante volte si è riavviato?
<nicola> glpiana, adesso vedo di mettere due immagini da qualche parte...
<glpiana> EvaStroll, dovresti guardare in /var/log i file relativi a dmesg
<glpiana> nicola, sì ma puoi rispondermi lo stesso
<EvaStroll> glpiana sono lunghini, posso filtrarli per qualcosa ? o me li devo spulciare tutti?
<nicola> no perché non è un problema i risoluzione... vorrei un tema con un cursore I-beam sottile
<glpiana> nicola, da quel che vedo dalle impostazioni del mouse, il minimo consentito sono 16 pixel
<glpiana> EvaStroll, ogni volta che avvii quel file riparte a contare da 0, quindi ogni volta che vedi i numerini azzerarsi c'è stato un riavvio. però così non si capisce la data
<glpiana> EvaStroll, dal visualizzatore file di registro forse riesci a capire meglio data e ora
<glpiana> stacco, a più tardi
 * nicotano  saluta
<Umberts> saoete come resettare xfce?
<Umberts> che non mi fa più vedere i cd e le penne usb montate sul desktop
<nicotano> Umberts,  non puoi rimettere la spunta nelle impostazioni della scrivania ?
<nicotano> scheda icone
<Umberts> il problema è
<Umberts> che ho xfce strano
<Umberts> voglio dire
<nicotano> Umberts, vai nella tua home ed elimina la directory nascosta .xfce
<nicotano> poi riavvia la sessione e sarà a default
<Umberts> come lo avvio mi mostra il desktop automatico di xfce con tanto di cestino, hd  ecc. poi dopo un po' mette lo schermo che misi io tempo fa e mi apre in automatico la home
<Umberts> k come in gnome, credevo fosse dicerso, grazie nicotano
<_Best_> sera!
<Umberts> finisco appena ha finito il cjeck dell'hd
<Umberts> faccio*
<_Best_> ciao raga, e BUON WEEK-END!
<alecv> buonasera
<alecv> quando apro firefox (a computer connesso con chiavetta internet e sakis 3g)
<alecv> da sempre non in linea
<alecv> (lubuntu 10.04)
<davide_> ragazzi scusate una domanda qual è il software wiki usato per il wiki della comunità ubuntu?
<nicotano> davide_,  moinmoin
<davide_> grazie
<nicotano> :)
<alecv> moinmoin? e che l'è? O.o
<alecv> nicotano, tu sai dirmi xchè firefox si avvia "non in linea" ?
<nicotano> alecv,  perchè non vede connessione attiva probabilmente, togli la spunta da lavora fuori linea, chiudi firefox salva sessione e riavvia sessione
<Trim_> Ciao.
<alecv> da dove salvo la sessione?
<demeter> Buona Sera a tutit
<Rompolo> Sera
<Rompolo> C'è nessuno per un aiuto?
<demeter> ho un problema con l'ultima release di ubuntu la 11.04 in poche parole non riesco a collegare il telefonino con il pc tramite bluetooth
<demeter> viene configurato ma non posso esplorare i file del telefonino tanto meno inviarne e riceverne
<demeter> Help
<jester-> !qualcuno | Rompolo
<ubot-it> Rompolo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> demeter: aifono?
<Rompolo> Ok!
<Rompolo> Provo a spiegarmi.
<demeter> jester-, no un samsung
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> demeter: prova a installare blueman
<jester-> glpiana: te ghe minga un samsung?
<demeter> jester-, cos'è?
<demeter> un gestore bluetooth?
<glpiana> jester-, sì, la moglie
<jester-> demeter: si è gestore
<demeter> jester-, ok installato
<demeter> ora?
<jester-> ia usalo
<jester-> ora*
<demeter> jester-, pensavo fosse un pluin è un applicazione ok grazie provo
<Rompolo> Ho collegato all'ingesso audio della scheda un segnale proveniente da una radio che però non sento nelle casse
<alecv> come faccio a capire se un processore adm 4 core con scheda video integrata è compatibile con ubuntu?
<Rompolo> nonostante questo ci sia. Se lo registro lo riascolto......Ho fatto vari tentavi ma niente
<glpiana> alecv, infilando il cd live :)
<alecv> glpiana, ma lo devo ancora comprare! :D
<alecv> AMD Quad-Core AMD A6-3500 APU with Radeon™ HD 6530D Socket FM1 (2,1Ghz) 3mb Cache BOX AD3500JGXBOX la confezione comprende il dissipatore
<alecv> siccome ha cipset radeon che so che da problemi
<jester-> alecv: le cpu sono tutte compatibili
<glpiana> alecv, ma l lprocessore sicuro è compatibile. se la scheda è integrata.. boh... ah è ati? coi radeon open andrà di sicuro
<glpiana> Rompolo, installa pavucontrol e vedi se con quello riesci a gestire i flussi audio
<alecv> jester-,  glpiana  il processore l suo interno ha la scheda video
<alecv> 4 core e 3mb di cache mi sembra un buon compromesso :D
<jester-> Rompolo: installa gnome-alsamixer e vedi se c'è qualche canale chiuso
<glpiana> alecv, non conosco aggeggi del genere ma io son sempre indietro di almeno 4 anni sull'hardware
<Rompolo> ok. Grazie a tutti. Ora provo
<alecv> glpiana, siamo sullo stesso piano :D X questo a digiuno di nuovo hardware chiedo alle bibbie :D
<alecv> il mio è un adm sempron ;D
<jester-> alecv: ma dove minghia lo scovi tutto sto hw strano
<alecv> dal eprice
<alecv> volevo riassemblare il mio pc
<alecv> ora sono tutti cosi, i mini pc hanno un adm dual core con schedavideo e ram inclusa (tutto attaccato al processore)
<alecv> che vuoi di + :D
<jester-> alecv: prova una live che vedi subito
<alecv> jester-, ma ancora devo comprare, volevo comprare hardware compatibile e cazzuto spendendo poco :D
<jester-> alecv: roba intel è compatibile
<alecv> adm no? :/
<glpiana> alecv, sì anche amd
<alecv> io provo, xò spendere tutti quei soldi e non avere risultati... huhauahuauh
<jester-> alecv: chiedi in #ubuntu-dev
<jester-> magari ti escono la lista della roba comptibile
<alecv> ho guardato sul sito ufficiale ma sta robba non c'è nell'hardware
<alecv> qualcosa di + leggero di firefox?
<alecv> mi si inceppa sempre con i script
<alecv> vuoto il canale dev
<jester-> alecv: #ubuntu-it-dev anche
<jester-> alecv: oppure prova in #ubuntu
<alecv> jester-, te che configurazione hardware consiglieresti?
<jester-> alecv: andrei sul tradizionale, piastra con chipset intel e nvidia
<alecv> nvidia integrata o a parte?
<jester-> a parte
<jester-> cosi pii quello che ti pare
<alecv> esistono ancora schede madri senza scheda video integrata? :D
<jester-> e non prendere roba con sli
<alecv> sli?
<jester-> alecv: basta disattivarla nel bios se c'è
<jester-> alecv:  sli è l'arcano che usa 2 schede  video
<alecv> arcano? Oddio perdonami ma sono arretrato in fatto di hardware
<jester-> alecv: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/SLI
<jester-> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Link_Interface
<alecv> thx sto vedendo ^_^
<Ollen> Buonasera !
<Ollen> Mi potete dare una mano ?
<glpiana> Ollen, esponi il problema, chi sa ti aiuta
<Ollen> ok grazie
<Ollen> Ieri ni sino avvicinato a Ubuntu
<Ollen> mi
<Ollen> sono
<Ollen> con LiLi ho preparato la chiavetta USB
<Ollen> il primo tentativo tutto bene , con boot dalla chiavetta , ma era una distro vecchia
<jester-> !oneiric | Ollen scarica l'ultima moda da qui
<ubot-it> Ollen scarica l'ultima moda da qui: Oneiric Ocelot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ | Kubuntu 11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes
<Ollen> ho rifatto il tutto con l'ultima distro e ottengo solo boot error da allora
<jester-> Ollen: boor error bootando la usb o dopo aver installato
<Ollen> bootando la usb
<jester-> Ollen: controlla che md5sum della iso scaricata quagli , cosa usi poi per fare le usb
<Ollen> ho controllato e coincidono i checksum
<Ollen> ho riprovato pure con la distro vecchia e il problema e sempre quello
<jester-> Ollen: cosa hai usato per fare la usb
<Ollen> boot eror
<Ollen> tolgo la chiavetta
<Ollen> premo un tasto
<Ollen> e riparte tranquillamente win
<Ollen> LiLI
<jester-> Ollen: formatta la chiavetta in fat 32 da win
<alecv> Ollen, al posto di usare Lilli che a me non ha mai funzionato usa onebooting
<alecv> unebooting pardo
<jester-> Ollen: poi prova ad usare questo tool http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3
<Ollen> fatto ad ogni nuovo tentativo
<jester-> va benissimo
<alecv> Ollen, butta LiLLI con le ultime distro non va a calci
<Ollen> OK ! ricevuto per LiLI
<jester-> Ollen: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3
<alecv> mi ha fatto addannare l'anima :D
<alecv> pendriver mai usato :D
<Ollen> quini seguo il link di Jester , giusto ?
<Ollen> quindi
<alecv> penso di si
<alecv> mai usato pendriver, ma sempre unebooting
<Ollen> quindi , per cominciare a capire (solo da ieri ho guardato in faccia ubuntu :-)
<jester-> Ollen: scarichi il tool dal link e poi fai la usb
<Ollen> uso pendrive oppure unebooting ?
<jester-> la booti e installi
<alecv> pendrive segui jester
<alecv> è + vecchio di me
<jester-> Ollen: unietbootin è altro tool per fare usb
<Ollen> ok seguo Jester
<alecv> (come esperienza di linux)
<jester-> alecv: anche come anni, fidati
<Ollen> ma per ora non vorrei installare  , ma prima farmi un po' le ossa con una live
<alecv> jester-, non conosco la tua età anagrafica
<alecv> ma mi fido :D
<Ollen> la mia eta' anagrafica ?
<jester-> Ollen: allora procedi
<Ollen> pendrive mi "costruisce una usb live ?
<alecv> Ollen, l'età anagrafica era riferito al vecchietto di jester-
<Ollen> scusate i termini impropri
<alecv> si Ollen
<Ollen> perfetto !
<Ollen> grazie
<alecv> ti trasforma la tua pennetta usb in una pennetta avviabile da boot con una distro live
<Ollen> faccio un po' di smanettamenti e vi facciosapere
<alecv> ok
<Ollen> grazie di nuovo
<Ollen> ci sentiamo
<jester-> Ollen: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alecv> da mac, le chiavette bootabili si creano con un semplice comando a riga, che figata :D
<Ollen> ok jester
<jester-> alecv: se fa pure con linucs con lo stesso coamndo bash
<jester-> comando*
<alecv> ah si?
<alecv> e unebooting a che serve? :D
<alecv> vi saluto
<alecv> buonasera a tutti
<Umberts> seera
<Umberts> sono su ubuntu 11.10 con sessione xfce, e volevo resettarlo
<Umberts> non ho cartelle xfce o simili in home, consigli? D:
<glpiana> Umberts, visualizza i file nascosti
<Umberts> l'ho fatto, nabbo fino a questo punto non sono ç.ç
<glpiana> Umberts, allora scrivi nel terminale: locate xfce | grep home
<glpiana> e vedi dove sta
<Umberts> stanno in .cache e .config
<glpiana> Umberts, rinominale
<Umberts> k
<Umberts> riavvio, a dopo
<Umberts> rieccomi
<Umberts> glpiana, tale e quale a prima
<glpiana> Umberts, ma cos'è che non va?
<Umberts> mi ha dato xfce usa primo avvio ecc ecc, poi cambia il desktop con lo sfondo che misi io e mi apre da solo la cartella home
<Umberts> ad ogni avvi
<Umberts> senza che io possa vedere il cestino ed i dispositivi montati sul desktop
<filo1234> yscusa ma se fai tasto dx sul desktop e scgli desktop settings
<filo1234> da li non puoi configurare nulla?
<filo1234> nel tab menu hai le impostazioni di visualizzazione della scrivania
<filo1234> e in icone, le icone da visualizzare sulla scrivania
<Umberts> non c'è desktop setting
<filo1234> si vabè ci sarà impostazioni scrivania?
<Umberts> solo crea documento/cartella, mantieni allineate le icone e cambia sfondo
<filo1234> Umberts: ma che versione hai?
<Umberts> ubuntu 11.10 sessione xfce
<Gmastronardi> ciao :P
<glpiana> Umberts, se entri con sessione xubuntu cabia qualcosa?
<glpiana> *cambia
<Umberts> provo
<Umberts> rieccomi
<Umberts> nulla
<Umberts> più bello
<Umberts> ma sostanzialmente nulla
<Umberts> stesso problema
<filo1234> Umberts: prova con il tasto dx ora
<glpiana> ma io non ho capito cosa fa. mi mostri una schermata?
<Umberts> idem
<glpiana> !image | Umberts
<ubot-it> Umberts: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<filo1234> Umberts: anche se ancora non ho capito il problema
<Umberts> credo di averne qualcuna
<Umberts> asp eh
<Umberts> eccomi
<Umberts> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/7158/1upk.png prima così
<Umberts> 2 secondi dopo http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/2158/2up.png coon l'interfaccia sempre più spartana e senza icone
<glpiana> Umberts, coi programmi già aperti?
<Umberts> con home aperta
<Umberts> nient'altro
<glpiana> Umberts, avrai chiuso la sessione salvandola e con la home aperta
<Umberts> stai a vedere...
<glpiana> non ricordo in che pagina di opzioni sia, ma puoi dirgli di salvare la sessione in uscita
<Umberts> ho levato il tick a salva sessione
<Umberts> eliminare la sessione? come faccio?
<glpiana> Umberts, no
<glpiana> Umberts, metti il tick, chiudi i programmi e chiudi così salva una sessione vuota. poi rientri e togli il tic
<Umberts> così facendo risolvo il problema della home aperta
<Umberts> ma non delle icone, quindi volevo tornare ad una di default
<glpiana> Umberts, boh, ora stacco
<Umberts> ok grazie lo stesso :D
<filo1234> Umberts: prova ora a rinominare la .config e riavviare
<Umberts> nulla
<bigo72> salve a tutti, sto cercando di capire se posso compilare i driver nVidia con DKMS per risolvere i problemi di plymouth orribile su un ASUS 1201n
<bigo72> sempre ammesso che sia una soluzione...
<filo1234> bigo72: problemi con plymouth di che genere?
<bigo72> filo1234, plymouth grosso e grasso :-) in pratica non è alla risoluzione di 1366x768 che dovrebbe avere
<filo1234> bigo72: uhm possiamo fare una prova
<bigo72> già provati vari metodi, a partire da plymouth manager
<bigo72> ma non ho sminchiato nulla, ho sempre riportato tutto allo status quo, se non funzionava
<filo1234> bigo72: anche modificando la risoluzione di grb?
<filo1234> grub
<bigo72> si purtroppo filo1234, quella risoluzione per quel video è contemplata solo una volta che il driver nVidia è caricato
<bigo72> e purtroppo nVidia inibisce l'uso di DKMS, e sono fregato
<bigo72> sul forum c'era una soluzione funzionante fino a ubuntu 10.10, ma dalla 11.04 nulla
<bigo72> google appena mi vede in giro mi sputa in faccia oramai :D
<filo1234> bigo72: scusa non ho capito, hhai provato a modificare il grub?
<bigo72> si
<bigo72> non accetta quella risoluzione
<filo1234> e finoa che risoluizione arriva?
<bigo72> è una risoluzione che solo il driver nVidia consente di vedere
<bigo72> il massimo del monitor è 1366x768
<filo1234> no dico il grub
<bigo72> è un whide
<bigo72> 1280x1024 …. mi pare
<MatteoR> Salve
<filo1234> bigo72: tu che parametri hai messo esattamente nel grub?
<MatteoR> Ho un problema con Network Manager e reti wifi ad hoc con ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<bigo72> filo1234, GRUB_GFXMODE =1366x768 e non va
<Umberts> MatteoR, che problema?
<MatteoR> In pratica devo far "girare" la connessione alla chiavetta HSDPA un pc. Con le distro precedenti ci riuscivo, con questa no. Chi mi aiuta?
<Umberts> wicd ed hai risolto? :v
<MatteoR> Ciao Umberts
<Umberts> prova
<MatteoR> Umberts: Wicd gestisce solo le reti wireless o anche le altre?
<Umberts> è uno wireless e wired network manager
<Umberts> uhm
<bigo72> io comincio seriamente a pensare di voler togliere plymouth e chi se ne frega, ma non riesco a guardare un boot con una scritta UBBBUNTUUU enorme
<filo1234> bigo72: togliere non si può purtroppo...puoi solo disabilitarlo
<MatteoR> Adesso provo..
<MatteoR> Grazie intanto
<filo1234> bigo72: comunque oltre a GRUB_GFXMODE aggiungi anche GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1366x768
<bigo72> filo1234, nulla purtroppo, appena riavviato, credimi, il problema sta nel fatto che il kernel non riconosce lo schermo fino a che non vengono caricati i driver nVidia
<bigo72> per questo ho una risoluzione orribile
<filo1234> bigo72: ma scusa che monitor hai?
<filo1234> se usi la massima che ti da vbeinfo fa schifo?
<filo1234> a questo punto io preferirei un boot testuale...
<bigo72> si infatti, volevo fare il geek, compilatore folle, ma mi sa che mi arrendo
<bigo72> vbeinfo non mi da nessun output: comando non trovato o.0
<filo1234> bigo72: guarda posso solo dirti che ci ho sbatttuo la testa pure fin troppo con plymouth
<filo1234> bigo72: hem devi darlo dal menu comandi di grub all'avvio
<bigo72> come lo disabilito? mi pare che non basti togliere i classici "quiet splash", vero?
<filo1234> si che  basta
<bigo72> ah, ok
<bigo72> filo1234, togliendo "quiet splash" mi fa uno schermo viola orribile e poi ho le righe del boot
<filo1234> hai datu update-grub si?
<filo1234> dato
<bigo72> sudo update-grub2
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> disinstalla i temi plymouth
<bigo72> sisi, dico, ha funzionato, solo non capisco quello splash di 5 secondi di schermo viola
<filo1234> è il tema scemo di plymouth
<bigo72> come li disinstallo?
<bigo72> aspetta, avevo trovato qualcosa in merito, googlo
<filo1234> bigo72: sudo apt-get remove --purge plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
<bigo72> filo1234, ok, agisco
<bigo72> filo1234, bene, niente più splash del cavolo: verbose completo, grazie!
<bigo72> filo1234, ovviamente scritte enormi come quelle del boot del PC relative al check del BIOS, ma a sto punto mi va anche bene, dopotutto è quello che avviene dopo il boot che mi interessa :-) non durante. Ma parliamoci chiaro, non capisco perchè in fase di prima installazione, da CD di Ubuntu, la risoluzione era quella giusta
<bigo72> e sono decine di kernel che ancora non accettano sta scheda video di default, capisco che ci siano priorità di maggior rilievo, ma possibile che l'amico Torvald ancora non se ne occupi?
<filo1234> bigo72: pui usare il GFXMODE per ridurle
<filo1234> bigo72: almeno di un po'
<filo1234> dal menu comandi di grub, con vbeinfo puoi vedere la massima risoluzione
<filo1234> bigo72: altrimenti puoi pure lasciare il quiet pe rno avere le scritte
<Conte_sty> hallo!
<leopold> saluti a tutti..
<leopold> piccolo problema con unity.
<leopold> con una istruzione da riga comando mi sono accorto che il mio nuovissimo portatile non gira con unity ma con unity 2d
<leopold> avendo una scheda Nvidia con tecnologia Optimus e non avendo installato i porting non ufficiali per utilizzare la tecnologia Optimus su linux (bumblebbe Ironhide) so già che vado solo con la scheda video integrata Intel
<leopold> da riga comando ho effettuato il test che Canonical ha predisposto per vedere se può girare Unity 3d ovvero
<leopold> ecco il risultato: leopold@leopold-K53SC:~$ /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". Error: unable to create the OpenGL context
<leopold> icchè vuol dire ???
<Lufillo> Salve a tutti,sono nuovo di UBUNTU e lo trovo poco amichevole,comunque sia,da amministratore non riesco a cancellare le cartelle vuote in un disco formattato ext4 o a creare cartelle e cose simili...Aiuto come si fà?
<enzotib> Lufillo, dal file manager?
<Lufillo> Come faccio ad utilizzare un disco da AMMINISTRATORE che non vuole nè cancellare cartelle o crearne???
<bobbybong> gksudo nautilus Lufillo
<Lufillo> Grazie funziona!
<Max78767v> sera
<luca1975> salve a tutti
<luca1975> ho qulche problema per la visione dei DVD
<bobbybong> luca1975, hai installato libdvdread4
<bobbybong> ?
<luca1975> quando provo a vedere mi dice che devo avere Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed.
<bobbybong> se lo hai installato
<bobbybong> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/./install-css.sh
<bobbybong> dopo li vedi
<luca1975> grazie sei un mito
<luca1975> altra cosa ho appena installato ubuntu 11.10
<luca1975> ho avuto alcuni problemi di stabilità che prima non avevo ma vorrei mantenere la vecchia configurazione della scrivania
<luca1975> possibile che non ci sia un modo semplice per tornare al vecchio modo
<bobbybong> ho kde
<luca1975> si penso la classica visione con il tasto ubuntu e poi tutti i comndi in alto senza l orrbile barra
<luca1975> sinistra
<luca1975> ho visto molte guide ma nessuna funziona
<bobbybong> non ho gnome
<luca1975> a
<luca1975> grazie
<luca1975> lo stesso
<luca1975> a presto
<barba> ciao
<barba> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<leonessa> ciao a tt, non so usare molto bene ubu 11.10 qualcuno mi puo' aiutare?
<leonessa> ciao a tt
<leonessa> non so usare bene ubu 11.10 e volevo sapere come si fa a mettere le icone sulla barra sx
<remix_tj> quella di unity?
<remix_tj> che icone vuoi mettere?
<giovanni> salve
<gionnybo> salve a tutti
<gionnybo> non riesco a connettere la tv con il pc tramite hdmi
<gionnybo> c'è qiualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<leonessa> ho scaricato skype e volevo avere l'icona a portata di mano ma non sulla scrivania ma sulla barra  sx
<ziosam78> ciao a tutti
<ziosam78> ho un problema
<ziosam78> uso gnome shell e sotto il pannello in alto vedo la barra con scritto file, segnalibri etc etc sempre fissa...sto caricando su image shack una schermata
<leonessa> con skype io sento ma gli altri no devo scaricare dei driver x l'audio? quali sono?
<corsairtux> salve ragazzi è possibile che in un computer in cui ho solo ubuntu non sia presente il grub?
<remix_tj> corsairtux: come non e' presente? non lo vedi all'avvio?
<remix_tj> leonessa: no, devi controllare come è configurato l'audio in skype
<remix_tj> !chat | ziosam78
<ubot-it> ziosam78: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gionnybo> salve a tutti
<gionnybo> non riesco a connettere la tv con il pc tramite hdmi
<gionnybo> c'è qiualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<remix_tj> io no.
<corsairtux> remix_tj,  no :-( non mi è mai apparso ho la 11.04 e dall'ultimo aggiornamento in cui ho installato il nuovo kernel non mi parte più niente volevo fare partire la recovery mode ma non so come fare dato che il grub non appare.. non appare neanche una scritta del tipo premi il tasto x per far partire il grub....
<remix_tj> devi tenere premuto il tasto shift se non ricordo male
<leonessa> ma cosa devo mettere in sound in e out?
<remix_tj> leonessa: che valori hai ora?
<leonessa> dove li vedo?
<remix_tj> leonessa: ma scusa, mi chiedi cosa devi mettere come valori... ma non ce l'hai una schermata aperta dove ci sono sti valori?
<leonessa> io ho messo pulse ma chi parla con me sente malissimo e si sente un fruscio
<remix_tj> siamo gia' passati da "non si sente niente" a "sente malissimo e si sente un fruscio"
<remix_tj> ok
<leonessa> ma i valori  dell'audio su skype o su ubu
<leonessa> ?
<remix_tj> leonessa: io di solito ho tutto impostato su pulse relativamente a skype
<remix_tj> e mi imposto il microfono che mi interessa dalle impostazioni audio di gnome (purtroppo uso una versione vecchia, non saprei dove mandarti con unity)
<corsairtux> remix_tj, provato ma non funziona :-(
<leonessa> come me ma non si sente per nulla bene!
<leonessa> ok ora faro' delle prove....
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho un problema. Per far funzionare la tastiera con i tasti speciali, ho dovuto installare un programma chiamato keytouch e utilizzare l'editor per configurare i tasti del dispositivo. Il problema è che, nonostante keytouch editor riconosca al volo i tasti e le sue naturali funzioni, alcuni tasti catturati identificano dei codici differenti da quelli associati con gli stessi tasti catturati con xev. Il sistema a
<cristian_c> llora, quando vengono premuti questi tasti, invece di dare ascolto a keytouch, privilegia i codici di xev, e quindi la configurazione di keytouch risulta sballata, ergo questi tasti non funzionano. Allora il punto è questo: devo cercare di disabilitare xev nel sistema e far privilegiare keytouch o altro programma alternativo. Mi è stato detto che dovrebbe essere necessario smanettare col gestore udev. Quello c
<cristian_c> he vi chiedo è: dove devo andare a mettere le mani?
<cristian_c> ho cercato a lungo su google come disabilitare xev, ma non ho trovato niente :(
<cagi> buonasera a tutti non riesco ad attivare il cubo in 3d mi funziona solo in 2d sono un novizio  ho cercato di seguire qualche wiky ma senza ottenere risultati ho in uso la 11.10. qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> cagi, quale pagina hai seguito?
<cagi> cristian: ne ho seguiti parecchi mi ricordo un chimera revo o qualcosa del genere
<cristian_c> cagi, link?
<cristian_c> mi pare che sul wiki ce ne sia soltanto una di guida
<cristian_c> :-\
<cagi> cristian-c: si  hai ragione ,,, intendevo dire che oltre alla ufficiale ho digitao cubo su google ed ho seguito parecchie della indicazioni ricevute
<cristian_c> cagi, ma segui il wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !compiz | cagi
<ubot-it> cagi: Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<cagi> cristian-c: provo di nuovo seguendo il link
<cristian_c> cagi, ma sai queloo che stai facendo quando segui le guide?
<cristian_c> *quello
<cagi> cristian-c: beh sono alle primissime armi la cosa strana è che funziona tutto ruota e tutte le funzioni che ho attivato vanno ma solo in 2d
<cristian_c> cagi, quindi stai utilizzando unity 2d invece di unity
<cristian_c> ?
<cagi> cristian-c:come faccio a verificarlo?
<cristian_c> cagi, lo vedi al login
<cristian_c> cagi, oppure con wmctrl
<cagi> cristian-c: ho ubunttu in dual e quando parte non ho login
<cagi> cristian-c: provo wmctrl
<cristian_c> cagi, ma se effettui il logout vai automaticamente alla schermata di login
<cagi> cristian-c: ho fatto wmctrl ed ho una schermata davati  cosa devo guardare di preciso
<cristian_c> cagi, la cosa migliore è guardare al login
<cagi> ok guardo subito
<cagi> cristian-c: spengo e riaccendo
<Lufillo> perchè un disco formattato EXT4 da ROOT non riesco a crearci o cancellare cartelle-copiare file da AMMINISTRATORE?????
<luckj> ciao, appena avanzato alla 11.10 e la mia scrivania si è allungata, in pratica ho solo 2 aree di lavoro anzichè 4
<luckj> avete idea?
<cristian_c> Lufillo, problemi durante la formattazione?
<ecg60> cristian.c: il login mi dice che sono su ubuntu
<cristian_c> ecg60, e nella barra in bassa che ambiente era selezionato?
<cristian_c> *in basso
<Lufillo> No nessun problema o errore...
<cristian_c> Lufillo, fai un controllo della partizione
<cristian_c> Lufillo, dapprima con gparted
<ecg60> cristian.c: le indicazioni che mi mostra sono 2 --- ubuntu e ubuntu 2d il puntino di abilitazione è su ubuntu
<cristian_c> quindi unity
<ecg60> cristian.c: io credo di se l'alternativa ad ubuntu 2d è unity
<cristian_c> unity e unity 2d
<cristian_c> ecg60, il tuo problema ora è far girare tutto su unity
<ecg60> cristian.c:  non saprei come ti dicevo sono nuovo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ecg60, ok essendo su unity (e non su unity 2d) devi vedere prima di tutto se hai l'accelerazione 3d
<ecg60> cristian.c:  /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p dando questo comando mi dice yes in tutto
<cristian_c> io avevo pensato ad altro
<cristian_c> ecg60, posta: lspci | grep VGA
<ecg60> cristian.c: 2.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ecg60> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0dd6 (rev ff)
<cristian_c> ecg60, beh, hai un grosso problema: la grafica ibrida
<ecg60> cristian.c: questo non mi fa felice ma solo perchè mi dici che è un problema
<ecg60> cristian.c: in pratica non credo di sapere di cosa stai parlando
<Lufillo> Controllato tutto sembra a posto ma continua a dirmi che non ho i permessi per creare cartelle o cancellarle su quel disco..ufffaaaaa!!!!!
<cristian_c> !ibrida | ecg60
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ibrida'
<cristian_c> ecg60, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<ecg60> cristian.c:  ho installato seguendo un link ironhide la cosa può andare?
<cristian_c> ironhide mi pare sostituisca bumblebee
<cristian_c> devo controllare Xd
<cristian_c> Lufillo, gparted non rileva alcun problema alla partizione?
<cristian_c> non c'è alcuna indicazione o icona di warning?
<Lufillo> NO nessun problema no nono!!!!!Fra un pò questa trappola di LINUX lo razzo via......uffffff!!!!!
<cristian_c> Lufillo, perchè trappola? A me non sembra Xd
<Lufillo> Lasciamo stare che è meglio.Grazie lo stesso.
<cristian_c> come vuoi Xd
<ecg60> cristian.c:  ho installato anche dri  ammesso che serva
<cristian_c> ecg60, dri?
<ecg60> cristian.c:  dri 3d acceleration così cè scritto
<cristian_c> ma dove?
<ecg60> cristian.c:  no scusami non mi sono spiegato ho scricato dri ma non saprei neanche come usarlo ...ho seguito un link e l'ho scaricato non si sa mai dovesse servire
<gionnybo> sto seguendo una guida ma purtroppo non mi pende questo comando: sudo gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<cristian_c> ecg60, dove l'hai preso questo dri?
<gionnybo> sulla guida su internet
<gionnybo> scusa pensavo fosse rivolto a me
<ecg60> cristian.c:  domanda  da un milione di dollari provo a vedere se nella cronologia dei miei innumerevoli viaggi ne trovo traccia
<cristian_c> ecg60, non capisco a cosa serva questo dri
<gionnybo> sto seguendo una guida ma purtroppo non mi pende questo comando: sudo gedit /etc/pulse/default.pa
<gionnybo> c'è qiualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | gionnybo
<ubot-it> gionnybo: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<gionnybo> anda bè
<ecg60> cristian.c:  http://www.cmdematos.com/2011/10/ubuntu-1110-oneric-on-dell-xps17-l702x.html questo è quello che ho seguito per ottenere rotazioni ecc ecc  dri è solo scaricato cerco di vedere da dove ho preso l'informazione ....se mi riesce
<cristian_c> ecg60, qui si fa soltanto supporto a software presente nei repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ecg60, il problema della grafica ibrida non ce l'hai?
<ecg60> cristian.c:  ma tutto ciò che scarico arriva dai repo ubuntu
<cristian_c> ecg60, anche dri?
<cristian_c> gionnybo, quello non è un comando
<cristian_c> gionnybo, o almeno non è completo
<ecg60> cristian.c:  Sito web: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/DriConf questo mi dice il centre software
<gionnybo> praticamente sto collegando la tv al pc e il video si vede ma l'audio niente
<ecg60> cristian.c:  è il primo della lista se fai cerca dri su ubuntu software centre
<cristian_c> ecg60, ma hai usato il software center?
<cristian_c> ok
<ecg60> cristian.c:  si
<cristian_c> gionnybo, hdmi?
<gionnybo> si si
<cristian_c> ecg60, potrebbe essere un problema legato alla grafica ibrida
<gionnybo> ho seguito tutta la procedura che si blocca su questo comando però
<cristian_c> gionnybo, hai controllato nelle preferenze audio?
<cristian_c> gionnybo, quello non è un comando
<ecg60> cristian.c:  arrivo da win che mi ha rotto con virus e crash figurati se scarico qualcosa fuori repo sarei scemo
<gionnybo> si è la prima cosa che ho provato a configurare
<gionnybo> ma niente
<cristian_c> ecg60, :)
<cristian_c> gionnybo, che cosa hai fatto precisamente?
<leonessa> ciao qualcuno puo' dirmi come installare internet explorer x ubuntu 11.10?
<ecg60> cristian.c:  e non c' e niente da fare? non che mi serva il cubo ma voglio fare proseliti fra amici e la grafica ..purtroppo conta
<gionnybo> all'inizio sono andato sulle impostazioni del mixer dove ho tutte le scelte a disposizione e ho provato a impostare hdmi output
<gionnybo> ma niente
<cristian_c> leonessa, sì, te lo dico ma faccio anche una domanda preliminare
<ecg60> cristian.c:  :) ???? che significa
<cristian_c> ecg60, il tuo caso è complesso perché hai due schede video che potrebbero andare in conflitto
<gionnybo> allora come al solito mi sono rivolto alla guida online per kubuntu
<cristian_c> ecg60, che cosa?
<cristian_c> gionnybo, sì, ma che cosa hai fatto?
<leonessa> ?
<gionnybo> che di solito mi risolve, ma come detto in precedenza la procedura non va avanti
<cristian_c> leonessa, perché vuoi utilizzare ie su ubuntu?
<ecg60> cristian.c:  due punti con parentesi :) quello che hai postato prima
<leonessa> per aprire alcuni siti e' piu' affidabile
<cristian_c> gionnybo, se vuoi spiegare quale procedura, tutto è più chiaro XD
<gionnybo> ho praticamente eseguito il comando alsamixer dopo il quale avrei dovuto inserire quello che tu mi dici incompleto
<cristian_c> ecg60, è uno smiley
<leonessa> tipo banche
<gionnybo> al comando alsamixer mi è apparsa una console che ho modificato in un campo su 00
<cristian_c> gionnybo, mah, non mi sembra la cosa più corretta
<ecg60> cristian.c:  a ok ...
<gionnybo> sulla guida c'è proprio questo procvedimento
<cristian_c> leonessa, hai ragione che non pui spiegare ulteriormente, però così non è chiaro
<ecg60> quindi hai un consiglio da darmi per il mio 3d?
<cristian_c> gionnybo, io farei una cosa molto più semplice
<leonessa> alcune banche on line e' meglio aprire da ie
<gionnybo> sono qua per essere illuminato
<cristian_c> ecg60, ti ho detto che il problema potrebbe essere dovuto alla gestione della grafica ibrida
<cristian_c> ecg60, ecco perché con unity 2d invece va
<cristian_c> leonessa, e perché mai? Chi racconta queste cose? :D
<leonessa> tutti
<cristian_c> gionnybo, dalle preferenze dell'audio devi selezionare il dispositivo hdmi
<cristian_c> leonessa, imagino che costoro non hanno mai usato linux
<leonessa> ma al di la di questo, e' possibile installare ie?
<cristian_c> leonessa, sì, anche se la motiazione misembra assurda
<leonessa> ma se apro con firefox cosa c'entra linux?
<cristian_c> leonessa, e ovviamente è più complicato rispetto ad usare un browser nativo
<gionnybo> ho gia provato ma niente
<cristian_c> leonessa, perché instalare ie non è così semplice
<cristian_c> *installare
<leonessa> allora lascio perdere....
<leonessa> continuero' ad usare firefox
<ecg60> cristian.c:  un ultima cosa poi non ti rompo almeno per qualche giorno ..non mi si apre più la scorciatoia per il terminale  tu hai idea del perchè
<cristian_c> leonessa, in alcuni casi installare ie serve, soltanto che non mi sembra il tuo caso, soltanto perché 'tutti' ti dicono che è meglio collegaris ai siti delle banche tramite ie (e magari non sanno che ie in quanto a sicurezza è un colabrodo)
<cristian_c> *collegarsi
<leonessa> un'altra cosa... ho un sacco di problemi con audio skype, ma possibile che non abbiano ancora fatto skype x ubuntu dignitoso??!!
<cristian_c> ecg60, parli del pulsante sulla barra di unity?
<leonessa> si ho provato in tt i modi ma io sento benissimo ma gli altri mi sento malissimo!
<ecg60> cristian.c:  no il trl-alt-t
<cristian_c> gionnybo, cioè adesso il server audio è impostato sul dispositivo hdmi?
<cristian_c> ecg60, uhm
<gionnybo> praticamente dal mixer posso selezionare solo audio interno
<cristian_c> leonessa, l'ultima versione era molto più aggiornata, ma ora che skype è stata acquistata da microsoft, dubito che verrà ancora sviluppato anche per linux
<gionnybo> poi dalle impostazioni altoparlanti mi da anche l'opzione hdmi outmput ma non manda nessun audio al tv
<ecg60> cristian.c:  uhm?? sono nei guai?
<leonessa> be ritornando al discorso ie x banche quando apro  il sito con ie c'e' il lucchetto e https mentre con firefox non c'e' nulla
<cristian_c> gionnybo, allora non hai le idee chiare :D
<cristian_c> ecg60, no, nel senso che sto pensando, forse era meglio un mumble mumble :D
<cristian_c> gionnybo, a questo punto fai degli screen della finestra
<cristian_c> leonessa, uhm, vediamo, mi puoi far eun esempio di banca
<cristian_c> ?
<gionnybo> ecco questo come si fa? scusando l'ignoranza sempre
<cristian_c> io in questo momento ho firefox cos controllo subitop
<leonessa> ma quella che vuoi
<gionnybo> ma col past?
<cristian_c> *fare
<cristian_c> ok, una a caso
<luigi_> ho fatto l'avanzamento alla versione 11..sulla precedente avevo impostato senza unity. è possibile farlo anche  sull'11?
<cristian_c> !image | gionnybo
<ubot-it> gionnybo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Maya-PSK> Mi consigliate un modo per aumentare la durata della batteria? Utilizzo già PowerTop
<ecg60> cristian.c:  scusa dimentico che stai offrendo aiuto anche ad altri contemporaneamente  e  quindi aspetto .
<leonessa> prova bpm banking
<leonessa> c'e' https ma non c'e' il lucchetto mentre se apri con ie c'e'
<cristian_c> ecg60, già, è sempre così XD
<leonessa> con intesa non c'e' nulla
<gionnybo> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/05/plasma-desktopbe1511.jpg
<ecg60> cristian.c:  scusa ancora
<leonessa> rettifico c'e' https ma non il lucchetto
<cristian_c> leonessa, beh, l'icona non significa nulla penso, l'importante è che sia una connessione sicura (https)
<cristian_c> ecg60, mi dovresti dare l'output di un comando
<gionnybo> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/05/plasma-desktopbL1511.jpg
<leonessa> bo a me hanno detto che ci deve essere il lucchetto
<cristian_c> gionnybo, c'è la finestra del cattura schermata che copre -,-'
<gionnybo> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/05/plasma-desktopPt1511.jpg
<leonessa> buonanotte e grazie
<cristian_c> leonessa, dovrei approfondire
<cristian_c> leonessa, comunque ti o il link per installare ie
<cristian_c> *do
<leonessa> domani
<carlitos> ciao a tutti,
<gionnybo> così va meglio?
<luigi_> da configurazione di sistema mi compare "non è possibile modificare gli schema" vuol dire che per es. nn posso toglire unity?
<gionnybo> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/05/plasma-desktopJD1511.jpg
<gionnybo> e questo è tutto
<gionnybo> così o con le altre alternative che mi propone la tendina niente audio nemmeno dagli altoparlanti del pc
<cristian_c> gionnybo, il secondo screen è stato caricato male
<gionnybo> arriva
<cristian_c> ecg60, digita: lshw -c display | grep driver
<gionnybo> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/05/plasma-desktopke1511.jpg
<cristian_c> gionnybo, e se selezioni Uscita audio?
<ecg60> cristian.c:  -XPS-L702X:~$ lshw -c display | grep driver
<ecg60> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<ecg60>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<ecg60> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<ecg60> ecg60@ecg60-XPS-L702X:~$ sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<FloodBotIt1> ecg60: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ecg60> [sudo] password for ecg60:
<gionnybo> resta quella schermata
<gionnybo> le altre opzioni non posso selezionarle
<cristian_c> luigi_, di default ti becchi o unity o unity 2d
<cristian_c> !pastebin | ecg60
<ubot-it> ecg60: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> luigi_, però puoi instalare altri ambienti desktop successivamente
<luigi_> cristian_c,  quindi per forza la barra laterale di unity ?
<cristian_c> luigi_, però puoi installare altri ambienti desktop successivamente
<cristian_c> luigi_, e al login scegli
<cristian_c> Maya-PSK, hai provato a calibrarla?
<Maya-PSK> cristian_c: cosa vuol dire calibrarla?
<ecg60> chiedo scusa atutti ho capito ora!!!!
<cristian_c> Maya-PSK, vuol dire che la carichi a pc spento tramitealimentazione elettrica
<luigi_> cristian_c,   si cosa installo... che ambiente devo mettere per avere la cosa + simile alla versione 10 senza unity?
<cristian_c> Maya-PSK, poi accendi il pc, staccando l'alimentazione, e la lasci scaricare tutta finché il pc non si chiude
<cristian_c> *non si spegne
<cristian_c> Maya-PSK, la ricarichi e dovrebbe migliorare un po' l'efficienza della batteria
<cristian_c> luigi_ prima cosa usavi?
<Maya-PSK> cristian_c: Si certamente, il mio problema é che non viene supportato l'Hybrid SLI su Ubuntu. Ho trovato un blog sull'argomento ma non sono riuscito comunque a risolvere.
<Maya-PSK> cristian_c: Quindi volevo sapere altri metodi per aumentare la durata :)
<luigi_> cristian_c,  la versione 10 e nn mi ricordo come avevo tolto unity
<cristian_c> Maya-PSK, avevo già sentito parlare di questo hybrid sli, ma ora non mi sovviene
<cristian_c> luigi_, ma cosa utilizzavi al suo posto?
<shock99er> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> ecg60, in che modo?
<gionnybo> vabbè io vado a dormire al massimo riprovo domani ci si sente per ora grazie per la disponibilità
<gionnybo> ciao a tuttiiiiiii
<Maya-PSK> cristian_c:  grazie lo stesso :)
<cristian_c> gionnybo, molto strana questa cosa
<gionnybo> e vabbè
<gionnybo> da quando uso kubuntu ogni tanto trovo problemini di questo tipo
<gionnybo> ma non mi preoccupo
<shock99er> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> gionnybo, con gnome era più semplice la parte audio
<gionnybo> qua trovo sempre chi mi risolve i problemi
<cristian_c> fortunato Xd
<luigi_> cristian_c,  ma avevo solo, su un perfetto suggerimento che nn ricordo, attivato una 'cosa' del tipo all'avvio usa.......e nn c'era + unity..
<cristian_c> shock99er, ciao
<shock99er> una domanda velocissima se posso: ci sono speranze di recuperare un disco sata che non viene + rilevato dal bios?
<ecg60> cristian.c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/728665/
<gionnybo> dai magari ci sarà il suo comando da eseguire bisogna solo trovare la persona che l'ha gia risolto
<cristian_c> luigi_, ho capito, ma cosa c'era al suo posto? XD
<cristian_c> shock99er, non è che è montato male?
<cristian_c> gionnybo, eh, se avessi provato tutte le cose che ho risolto... XD
<shock99er> non so se ricordi, te ne avevo accennato lunedì: il sata è il disco interno and un case usb...
<luigi_> cristian_c,  nn so come se chiamasse....assomigliava un po' a windows con le piccole icone sulla barra sotto
<gionnybo> dai alla prossima grazie per ora
<gionnybo> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> luigi_, mmhhh
<cristian_c> shock99er, spiegati meglio
<luigi_> cristian_c,  ma ci posso arrivare da configurazione
<shock99er> cristian_c, era un disco esterno USB che dalla sera alla mattina ha smesso di venire riconosciuto..
<luigi_> editor di configurazione?
<cristian_c> luigi_, meglio perché altrimenti è un rompicapo tirare a indovinare :D
<shock99er> cristian_c, mi avevi suggerito di provare a cambiare cavo usb di collegamento
<cristian_c> shock99er, sì, ricordo
<shock99er> cristian_c,  alla fine ho aperto il box dell'unità esterna e mi sono troato un disco sata
<cristian_c> shock99er, era uno dei test che si potevano fare
<cristian_c> shock99er, e come doveva essere invece?
<cristian_c> un ide?
<shock99er> cristian_c, che collegato alla mobo gira e si accende normalmente ma non viene rilevato dal bios...
<shock99er> cristian_c, poteva essere qualisiasi cosa per quanto mi riguarda ;)
<cristian_c> shock99er, quello credo dipenda dal dispositivo sata o ide
<cristian_c> non mi ricordo come si chiamano
<carlitos> ciao a tutti, volevo guardare un video su internet ma mi chiede di installare il plug in........ho appena installato ubuntu e quindi non ho ancora messo il flash......come devo fare-?
<shock99er> cristian_c, la domanda ora però è semplice: ho aldri dischi sata che su questo pc vengono correttamente rilevati
<cristian_c> luigi_, non ho capito bene la domanda
<cristian_c> ecg60, risulta attiva soltanto la scheda intel
<shock99er> cristian_c, esiste una maniera per far rilevare (forzare il riconoscimento) del disco che non viene riconosciuto dal bios?
<cristian_c> shock99er, io però non mi concentreri sul bios
<cristian_c> *concentrerei
<shock99er> perchè dici?
<cristian_c> shock99er, io andrei a cercare più che altro in /dev
<shock99er> se da lì non lo vedo come fa linux a cinsiderarlo?
<cristian_c> shock99er, se non sbaglio non te lo vedeva neanche lsusb, giusto?
<shock99er> infatti ma mettendo un altro disco sata su quella interfaccia del case esterno tutto funziona correttamente...
<shock99er> quindi il problema sembra circoscritto al disco
<ecg60> cristian.c:  ma la guida che ti ho postato diceva di non attivare i driver nvidia aggiungendo (è il bacio della morte) che dovrei fare secondo te?
<cristian_c> shock99er, ok, quindi hai fatto una prova con un altro disco :D
<shock99er> già
<shock99er> il problema sembra insito nel sata...
<ecg60> cristian.c:  ed è per questo che ctrl-alt-t non va più?
<cristian_c> shock99er, il disco che non funziona è nuovo?
<shock99er> ha 3 anni ormai
<cristian_c> shock99er, è accaduto qualcosa di particolare tra il prima ed il dopo?
<shock99er> sembra sia deceduto dopo una massiccia rimozione di file
<cristian_c> lol
<shock99er> e forse un riavvio forzato...
<shock99er> in pratica forse l'hanno fatto fuori... :(
<cristian_c> shock99er, le luci si accendono?
<shock99er> il disco funziona come al solito: si accende appena riceve corrente e gira senza produrre rumori sospetti
<cristian_c> shock99er, sarebbe da vedere come si collega il disco al box
<shock99er> cristian_c, dimentica pure il box
<cristian_c> shock99er, come mai?
<cristian_c> ah, perché neanche se lo monti internamente al pc funziona, giusto?
<shock99er> già ;)
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-05
<shock99er> credi esita qualche possibilità residua di resuscitarlo se nemmeno il bios lo rileva?
<cristian_c> shock99er, come lo clleghi al pc internamente?
<cristian_c> *clleghi
<cristian_c> **colleghi
<cristian_c> magari il problema è banale
<shock99er> su un sata
<cristian_c> cioè c'è un attacco?
<shock99er> provato diverse prese, comprese quelle di unità già rilevate correttamente
<cristian_c> ecg60, che problemi hai con compiz e la scheda intel? Aspetta ti do un altro comando
<cristian_c> shock99er, sì, ma io sto parlando di ciò che sta sul disco
<shock99er> sì il disco è un disco sata in tutto e per tutto quindi mi è bastato collegare un'altra alimentazione e cavo dati sata
<cristian_c> shock99er, credo che il problema forse è nel collegamento da parte del disco
<cristian_c> ecg60, glxinfo | grep render
<shock99er> possibiltà di risolvere senza interenti di riparazione?
<shock99er> possibilità di risolvere senza interenti di riparazione?
<cristian_c> shock99er, prima devi capire quel'èla causa :)
<cristian_c> *qual'è la
<shock99er> mah: il disco gira e fa lo spin up: l'unica cosa che gli manca (ma è essenziale) è che mi pare non muova molto le testine (!!)
<luigi_> cristian_c, scusa i tempi biblici di risposta.  da ubuntu center ho capito che ho un' interfaccia unity 2d ( dentro accessori)  da li , da accessori posso installare una nuova interfaccia ?
<cristian_c> shock99er, hai dati importanti sul disco?
<ecg60> cristian.c:  direct rendering: Yes
<ecg60> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile
<ecg60>     GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, GL_NV_conditional_render,
<shock99er> era in teoria un disco di backup... ma non di un'azienda ;)
<cristian_c> luigi_ puoi installare tutti gli ambienti grafici del mondo :)
<cristian_c> ecg60, allora l'accelerazione 3d è attivatas
<cristian_c> *attivata
<cristian_c> ecg60, hai installato il manager di compiz?
<ecg60> cristian.c: si
<cristian_c> shock99er, ma vi erano dati importanti sopra?
<luigi_> cristian_c,  ma tipo wmgui?
<cristian_c> !desktop | luigi_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'desktop'
<cristian_c> !de | luigi_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'de'
<cristian_c> !ambiente | luigi_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ambiente'
<cristian_c> luigi_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<shock99er> non tanto importanti da richierne l'assoluto recupero in ambiente  controllato ;) ;)
<shock99er> ma sai buttare via un disco da 160 GB di "soli" 3 anni dispiace..
<cristian_c> shock99er, allora prilo
<cristian_c> *aprilo
<shock99er> e poi? Una esperienza precedente non ha dato i risultati sperati...
<cristian_c> che successe?
<shock99er> qualche anno fa avevo un disco IBM da una ventina di GB che aveva inizato a fare le bizze. L'ho aperto ed è defunto...
<cristian_c> sì, ma qualcosa avrai fatto
<shock99er> a quanto ricordo avevo provato a vedere se c'era qualche "problema" sulle testine
<shock99er> ma non credo di aver danneggiato il disco
<cristian_c> ma esternamente non si vede niente?
<shock99er> niente
<cristian_c> shock99er, secondo me allora lo devi portare da qualcuno per fartelo controllare
<cristian_c> :)
<shock99er> ok grazie del consiglio
<cristian_c> per vedere se lo puoi recuperare invece che buttarlo
<shock99er> vedrò se vale la pena (non è mio)
<shock99er> grazie ancora del supporto
<shock99er> ciao e buonanotte!
<cristian_c> non volendoci mettere le mani, ce le mette qualcun alro XD
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> *qualcun altro
<ecg60> cristian.c: si
<cristian_c> ecg60, mi è venuta un'idea
<cristian_c> ecg60, dovresti provare a lanciare il gestore di compiz da terminale, per vedere se escono errori
<ecg60> cristian.c: ccsm enter?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> almeno credo
<cristian_c> ecg60, perché enter?
<ecg60> cristian.c:  e come lo lancio ?
<cristian_c> ecg60, semplicemente aprendo un terminale e digitando: ccsm
<cristian_c> poi provi ad attivare gli effetti visivi (cubo, ecc...) e vedi cosa esce nel terminale
<ecg60> cristian.c: si m a enter o invio lo  devo schiacciare
<cristian_c> ecg60, dopo aver digitato qualunque comando, lo si invia con invio XD
<cristian_c> ecg60, ho soltanto qualche altro minuto
<ecg60> cristian.c:  non preoccuparti  ti ringrazio comunque potevi essere al bar invece sei qui ad aiutarci
<cristian_c> beh, non è sabatosera
<cristian_c> XD
<ecg60> cristian.c: in ogni caso dedichi il tuo tempo ad altri e visto i tempi ....non è poco per questo grazie  buonanotte  tanto visto il mio basso livello credo ci risentiremo presto
<cristian_c> ciao
<esulu> cioa cristian_c
<cristian_c> qui mi salutano tutti Xd
<esulu> ma hai sentito mai di tmux per caso
<cristian_c> no
<esulu> lol
<esulu> di solito saluto ultima persona che ha scritto in chan
<esulu> caspita voglio fare in un modo perp oter dividere il temrinale in mini terminali
<esulu> ma sinceramente non so come caspita fare
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non credo di capire la tua richiestas
<esulu> tranquillo divevo anche in generle a tutti
<esulu> *generale
<cristian_c> non ho capito la storia dei mini terminali
<esulu> dividere un terminale in vari termianli
<cristian_c> dove l'hai vista questa roba?
<cristian_c> :O
<Carlin0> Buonanotte a tutti
<glpiana> ola
<ant271> ciao buongiorno, ho un paio di warning nell'ultima settimana sulla partizione dati che non è montata in automatico all'avvio: EXT4-fs (sda4): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended..... devo eseguire a mano questo e2fsck visto che la partizione non sempre viene montata? che comando parametri dovrei dare? grazie :)
<glpiana> ant271, sai già come si chiama il disco?
<ant271> glpiana si è il sata di boot
<glpiana> ant271, intendo la partizione in questione
<ant271> glpiana nel warning dicce sda4
<ant271> *dice
<glpiana> ant271, allora scrivi: sudo fsck /dev/sda4
<ant271> glpiana ok (prima la monto?)
<glpiana> ant271, no
<ant271> glpiana mi dice: fsck from util-linux 2.19.1.........e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)............fsck.ext2: File o directory non esistente durante l'apertura di /dev/sda4............Possibly non-existent device?...... la devo montare?
<glpiana> ant271, no, scrivi sudo fdisk -l   e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | ant271
<ubot-it> ant271: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ant271> glpiana ok
<ant271> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/728857/
<glpiana> ant271, ora dammi l'output di: mount
<ant271> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/728858/
<glpiana> ant271, era moca /dev/sdb4 ?
<glpiana> *mica
<filo1234> espresso
<glpiana> moca vuol dire che mi serve un caffè
<glpiana> che vado a bermi subitissimo
<ant271> glpiana il warning? moca :)
<massimo18> buon giorno
<ant271> glpiana se può servire...http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/5589/35223288.png.....http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/4134/57873259.png.....il kern.log dice:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/728868/
<glpiana> ant271, ma sda4 non esiste, per cui eventualmente dai sudo fsck /dev/sdb4
<glpiana> cosa che pensavo avessi già fatto tra l'altro
<ant271> glpiana (scusa i link attaccati ai puntini) se può servire...   http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/5589/35223288.png   .....   http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/4134/57873259.png    .....il kern.log dice:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/728868/
<ant271> glpiana si ma il warning parla di sda4..... e io non la vedo sda4....
<ant271> glpiana sda è un disco pata con una sola partizione ntfs
<glpiana> ant271, da il comando che ti ho detto
<ant271> glpiana e kern.log parla di sda4...
<ant271> glpiana ok
<filo1234> ant271: posta cat /etc/fstab
<ant271> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/728872/
<glpiana> ant271, riavvia e vedi se c'è ancora il warning
<ant271> filo1234 http://paste.ubuntu.com/728873/
<ant271> glpiana ok provo a riavviare (l'errore comnque non lo dà ad ogni riavvio, lo ha dato un paio di volte negli ultimi 7 giorni, forse lo dà solo quando monto la partizione...)
<glpiana> montala
<ant271> glpiana sembra a posto ora da solo: EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null) ...... un pò misterioso questo sda4 visto che c'è solo sda1 e sdb1-->>sdb8.... devo dire che prima di reinstallare la 11.10 il grub della 11.04 rilevava due versioni di windows (una falsa installazione di windows su sda1, colpa mia) ora il grub della 11.10 vede correttamente un solo windows all'avvio, ma molto probabillment
<ant271> glpiana comunque sembra a posto ora, mi sono preoccupato perchè su sdb4 c'è il backup dei dati....grazie per l'aiuto :)
<glpiana> prego
<ant271> ciao e buona giornata a tutti
<Ollen> Buongiorno !
<Ollen> Ho bisogno di una mano
<Ollen> tnx
<glpiana> Ollen, parla
<Ollen> grazie
<Ollen> ieri amici qui sulla chat mi hanno suggerito
<Ollen> di utilizzare pendrive per fare una chiavetta usb avviabile
<Ollen> dopo aver scartato LiLi
<glpiana> Ollen, cos'è lili?
<Ollen> ho sempre lo stesso problema
<Ollen> boot error
<Ollen> e un soft analogo a pendrive
<glpiana> Ollen, e lo usi per fare le usb con sopra ubuntu?
<Ollen> si
<glpiana> Ollen, perchè non usi i tool consigliati, tipo unetbootin?
<Ollen> l'altro ieri ni sono avvicinato all'argomento
<glpiana> Ollen, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ usa questo
<Ollen> perche qui mi hanno caldamente consigliato nell'altro modo :-)
<glpiana> Ollen, qui ti hanno consigliato lili?
<Ollen> si
<glpiana> bah
<massimo18> ?
<Ollen> cioe' no LiLI
<glpiana> mai sentito sto programma. non so chi può avertelo consigliato
<Ollen>  ma si pen drive
<glpiana> Ollen, ti trovo confuso
<Ollen> non mi sembra
<Ollen> e' che non sono abituato a scrivere in chat
<glpiana> Ollen, ricominciamo: per fare la penna con sopra ubuntu usa unetbootin
<Ollen> se vuoi ti rispiego il tutto
<Ollen> ok faro' cosi e vi faccio sapere
<Ollen> ma ripeto
<Ollen>  ieri mi e' stata qui in questa chat chat di usare pendrive
<Ollen> tutto qui
<Ollen> :-)
<massimo18> !pendrive
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<massimo18> qusto?
<massimo18> *questo?
<Ollen> aspe' pls che ricerco il link
<glpiana> Ollen, quello del link indicato da massimo? va bene ugualmente, ma devi avere già ubuntu
<Ollen> no
<Ollen> nopn mi anticipare per favore
<glpiana> -.-
<Ollen> me lo ha suggerito jasper
<massimo18> azz
<glpiana> intendi jester- ?
<Ollen> si
<Ollen> scusa jester
<glpiana> <jester-> Ollen: poi prova ad usare questo tool http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3
<Ollen> asatto !
<Ollen> e
<Ollen> e' quello che ho usato
<glpiana> Ollen, se quello ti ha dato errore prova con unetbootin
<Ollen> infatti :-)
<Ollen> provo , ci vuole un'oretta come ben sapete e Vi faccio sapere   grazie 1000
<Ollen> a dopo grazie di nuovo :-)
<ant271> glpiana scusami se ti disturbo ancora, mi volevo chiarire un concetto che "forse" ho capito solo ora: io ho 2 dischi sul pc, un ide e un sata. Sul disco sata c'è ubuntu e viene montato all'avvio con sda1--->sda8 mentre il disco che all'avvio non è montato viene visto da ubuntu come sdb1(una sola partizione)..... dopo l'avvio se monto il disco ide quest'ultimo diventa sda1 per priorità hardware (IDE) mentre il sata di avvio diven
<doreamon> giorno a tutti
<doreamon> volevo chiedere se qualcuno ha un telefono android
<Ab3L> ciao. qual è il comando da dare in bash per far ripartire il plasma kde dell'orologio digitale che si trova sul pannello?
<glpiana> !chat | doreamon
<ubot-it> doreamon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doreamon> ok grazie
<marker_> ciao
<doreamon> qualcuno mi spiega come installare win 7 dopo avergia sul pc ubuntu?
<marker_> come posso capire se è avvito correttamente unity 3d all'avvio vicino al login ho selezionato Ubuntu (l'altra voce è Ubuntu 2D)
<jester-> doreamon: 1 serve una partizione libera, 2 lo installi normalmente su quelle partizione, 3 ripritini grub, 4 se non hai un pc della bambola installi virtualbox e lo virtualizzi
<marker_> dal terminale si può vedere se ubuntu è avviato con unity 3D?
<doreamon> il grub come lo ripristino?
<glpiana> !grub | doreamon
<ubot-it> doreamon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<marker_> !ghomereset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ghomereset'
<marker_> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<doreamon> si ma in teoria una volta installato win 7 non riesco a far partire ubuntu perchè non mi vede il grub
<jester-> doreamon: grub va ripristinato che w7 se lo in***a
<jester-> !grub | doreamon
<ubot-it> doreamon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<doreamon> ma alla fine mi consigli di utilizzare vitual box e così non ho problemi?
<jester-> doreamon: secondo me è anche piu comodo visto che non devi riavviare
<marker_> ho installato un pacchetto .deb (il programma non è nel download center) ora voglio disinstallarlo ma dove lo faccio, nel download center non trovo tra i programmi installatti il paccheto che ho installato
<doreamon> già e lo utilizzerei solo per alcuni programmi che mi interessano come processore ho un e7500 con 4 gb di ram dobrebbe andare senza problemi no?
<jester-> doreamon:http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione  da Installazione della versione con restrizioni di licenza
<glpiana> marker_, che programma è? almeno parte del nome serve
<marker_> Notefly
<glpiana> marker_, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep notefly
<glpiana> marker_, lo elenca?
<marker_> si lo elenca e c'è una breve descrizione
<glpiana> marker_, nome esatto?
<marker_> ii  notefly                                                     2.0.0                                      A small advance note application.
<marker_> questo è quello che compare dal terminale
<glpiana> marker_, scrivi: sudo apt-get remove --purge notefly              e lo disinstalli
<marker_> ok rimosso
<marker_> un altra cosa per sapere se avvito unity 3d correttamente c'è uno strumento di diagnostica?
<glpiana> marker_, in che senso correttamente?
<doreamon> un ultima domanda ho dei file mkv sul pc.Volevo collegare per cavo hdmi alla tv mentre il monitor è collegato tramite dvi? Posso vederli è fattibile con un smeplice collegamento? Si vede e sente tutto?
<marker_> io dal login ho selzionato Ubuntu (l'altra voce è Ubuntu 2D) ma mi sembra che manca qualche effetto
<glpiana> marker_, apri un terminale e scrivi: ps aux | grep unity
<glpiana> marker_, se leggi unity2d da qualche parte stai usando 2d
<marker_> mi è comparso questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/728922/
<marker_> non c'è scritto unity 2D
<glpiana> marker_, ok, perfetto
<marker_> volevo essere sicuro perchè l'atro giorno avevo fatto un casino con copiz e la dock unity 3d non partiva e dovuto reinstallare l'interfaccia e fare il reset di gnome
<marker_> grazie
<doreamon> un ultima domanda ho dei file mkv sul pc.Volevo collegare per cavo hdmi alla tv mentre il monitor è collegato tramite dvi? Posso vederli è fattibile con un smeplice collegamento? Si vede e sente tutto? qualcuno mi saprebbe rispondere?
<glpiana> doreamon, fai prima a provare direttamente
<glpiana> doreamon, ma se visualizzi il filmato su pc lo visualizzi anche sullo schemro collegato
<doreamon> mi dicono che c'è problema sull'audio è vero?
<glpiana> doreamon, non ne ho idea. che problema dovrebbe esserci?
<doreamon> che l'audio non usa le casse della tv
<albertovegano> buongiorno a tutti, ho un po' di problemini su ubuntu 10.010 qualcuno sa dirmi perché non vedo più il gestore aggiornamenti e perch<è  non mi funzionano più le cuffie?
<jester-> albertovegano: come dire che prima andavano entrambi?
<albertovegano> si
<jester-> albertovegano: in che senso non vdi piu il gestore
<glpiana> doreamon, uscirà da quelle del pc
<jester-> vedi*
<doreamon> si ma se io volessi utilizzare le casse della tv?
<albertovegano> non si apre automaticamente, non so dove trovarlo
<glpiana> doreamon, dovrai collegare in qualche modo una uscita audio del pc a un ingresso audio della tv
<Stefano_Bonazzol> Buongiorno
<doreamon> strano però che non possa farlo tramite cavo hdmi con win 7 si può
<albertovegano> ma c'è una funzione di ripristino di Ubuintu in caso di malfunzionamento ?
<Stefano_Bonazzol> ho un problema con l'avanzamento automatico da 11.04 a 11.10.
<glpiana> doreamon, ma chi ha detto che non si può?
<glpiana> Stefano_Bonazzol, spiega
<jester-> albertovegano: il gestore aggirnamenti si apre a mano?
<albertovegano> non so come
<Stefano_Bonazzol> sono un assoluto "newbie" per cui chiedo anticipatamente scusa per il tempo e l'eventuale lunghezza
<jester-> albertovegano: da preferenze sistema
<jester-> albertovegano: e se non ci sono aggiornamenti se ne sta li buono
<Stefano_Bonazzol> Dunque: all'apertura del SO ricevo un avviso di nuova versione
<Stefano_Bonazzol> lancio in automatico, ma dopo aver scaricato i "nuovi canali sw" si blocca per mancanza di spazio su disco
<albertovegano> era pieno di aggiornamenti da fare, poi è sparito, nelle preferenze di sistema non lo trovo
<albertovegano> trovato scusa
<jester-> Stefano_Bonazzol: comincia a svuotare la cache di apt e poi a togliere qualcosa
<albertovegano> è in amministrazione
<lutber> Buongiorno
<lutber> sono un nuovo utente linux qualcuno può aiutarmi per un problema con la pennina wi-fi?
<Stefano_Bonazzol> Specifico: Ubuntu è installato su un HD da 650gb con Win7, ma ci sono almeno 350gb di spazio libero
<jester-> Stefano_Bonazzol: sudo apt-get clean e poi cancella qualcosa di corposo sul disco, se non hai spazio non è che lo puoi inventare
<jester-> Stefano_Bonazzol: ma sta dentro a win7 ubuntu?
<albertovegano> gestore trovato e funzionante
<Stefano_Bonazzol> quando ho installato ubuntu gli ho dato una partizione di 5gb
<jester-> Stefano_Bonazzol: con home separata?
<Stefano_Bonazzol> nello stesso disco ma con il multiboot
<jester-> Stefano_Bonazzol: 5 gb sono niente visto che il sistema ne occupa 4
<Stefano_Bonazzol> sono abbastanza sicuro che siano separate, gli ho dato un'altra partizione del disco separata
<Stefano_Bonazzol> infatti jester
<jester-> Stefano_Bonazzol: dai mount e vedi se compare /home
<Stefano_Bonazzol> si
<lutber> premetto che sono ai primi passi su linux, ho installato xubuntu su un vecchio pc, ed è andato tutto bene, ha anche riconosciuto la pennina wi-fi che uso abitualmente per connettermi alla rete, solo che della 7-8 reti che vedo con windows in modalità linux ne vede solo due, esclusa la mia, e dunque non posso connettermi Qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema?
<Stefano_Bonazzol> mi è venuta in mente una soluzione am non so se possa essere praticabile
<jester-> Stefano_Bonazzol: mi sa che con un solo gb di pspazio libero non sia sufficente a contenere tutti i pacchetti, prova ad aggiornare da cd alternate
<Stefano_Bonazzol> sotto win ci sono sw (tipo partitionmagic) che permettono di ridimensionare le partizioni (in presenza di spazio libero) senza perdere dati
<jester-> Stefano_Bonazzol: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<Stefano_Bonazzol> esiste qualcosa di simile  in ubuntu?
<jester-> Stefano_Bonazzol: fallo da una live che partition è una ciofeca
<Stefano_Bonazzol> ok
<lutber> siccome non sono pratico nemmeno di irc  se non devo domandare qui mi potete dire dove??
<Stefano_Bonazzol> provo, se ho problemi eventualmente mi rifaccio vivo da ubuntu
<Stefano_Bonazzol> ora sono da XP.........lol
<glpiana> lutber, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> !paste | lutber
<ubot-it> lutber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> lutber: se vede le altre dovrebbe vedere a  maggior ragione la tua
<lutber> ne vede due
<lutber> praticamente e come se diminuisse il segnale
<lutber> ho provato a fare iwlist scan
<lutber> mi dice che l'interfaccia non supporta scanning
<jester-> lutber: lspci | grep -i network
<lutber> ora vi mando cosa mi scrive
<lutber> ci metto un po
<lutber> perchè sono in linea con l'altro computer e mi devo passare tutto con la pennina usb
<jester-> lutber: broadcom, intel o atheros
<jester-> lutber: non hai un cavo?
<lutber> no purtroppo
<lutber> il cavo è al piano di sotto dove cvive mia sorella
<lutber> non posso portare giù il fisso
<Ollen> aribuongiorno
<albertovegano> ho problema con audio: non va uscita cuffie
<jester-> albertovegano: installa gnome-alsamixer e usalo
<jester-> albertovegano:  e controlla anche in preferenze audio
<lutber> rieccomi
<lutber> Usage: lspci [<switches>]  Basic display modes: -mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format) -t		Show bus tree  Display options: -v		Be verbose (-vv for very verbose) -k		Show kernel drivers handling each device -x		Show hex-dump of the standard part of the config space -xxx		Show hex-dump of the whole config space (dangerous; root only) -xxxx		Show hex-dump of the 4096-byte extended config space (root onl
<albertovegano> prima funzionava tutto, poi nn so ché è successo
<glpiana> <jester-> lutber: lspci | grep -i network
<albertovegano> in pref. audio, provo a uscire con cuffie, ma niente
<albertovegano> nn si può ripristinare installazione ubuntu?
<lutber> glpiana l'ho fatto
<lutber> è quello che ho incollato
<glpiana> lutber, se l'output è quello non l'hai scritto bene
<lutber> allora
<jester-> !gnomereset | albertovegano comincia a resettare gnome
<ubot-it> albertovegano comincia a resettare gnome: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<glpiana> dopo lspci che scrivi?
<lutber> se incollo lspci | grep -i network
<lutber> non succede nulla dal terminale
<lutber> se o scrivo lspci  grep -i network
<lutber> viene fuori quello che ho incollato
<glpiana> lutber, ma la scheda wifi è interna o usb?
<lutber> usb
<glpiana> lutber, allora lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | lutber
<ubot-it> lutber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> e poi ti avevo chiesto un altro comando
<lutber> non mi trova
<lutber> nemmeno l sub
<lutber> come comando
<Ollen> x jester   Ho rifatto la chiavetta usb con pendrive e sempre boot error.Stamattina mi e' stato suggerito qui di usare unietbootin e ho sempre lo stesso problema: boot error
<Ollen> tnx
<glpiana> lutber, lsusb devi scrivere, non altre cose inventate :)
<lutber> fatto scusami ora ve lo incollo con paste
<glpiana> Ollen, riscarica la iso e controlla md5sum
<glpiana> !md5 | Ollen
<ubot-it> Ollen: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Ollen> ho gia controllato e il check rida'
<lutber> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 lutber@lutber-00000000000000000000000:~$ lsusb Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB Bus 001 Device 003: ID 18e8:6201 Qcom  Bus 001 
<glpiana> !paste | lutber non incollare qui
<ubot-it> lutber non incollare qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lutber> si si ora ho capito scusate
<lutber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/728967/
<glpiana> lutber, anche: sudo iwlist scan
<lutber> http://paste.ubuntu.com/728970/ questo è per sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> lutber, hai alice?
<lutber> tiscali
<glpiana> bah, vede una connessione alice se è tutto lì quello che esce
<lutber> però non uso un router tiscali
<lutber> si è quello il puno
<lutber> punto
<lutber> però in win
<glpiana> ESSID:"Alice-95197518"
<lutber> ne vede molte di più
<lutber> io ho pensato che forse manca qualche driver
<lutber> è la pennina non funziona al massimo delle sue possibilità
<glpiana> lutber, scusa, ma se non vede la tua che è vicina...
<glpiana> o il router è lontano?
<lutber> si è lontano
<lutber> è al piano di sotto
<glpiana> metti lsmod su pastebin
<lutber> ok
<glpiana> lutber, la chiavetta è collegata direttamente al pc o a un hub usb?
<lutber> un hub usb
<glpiana> lutber, prova ad attaccarla direttamente
<Ollen> ok , adesso devo andare , ci rincontriamo dopo. tnx
<lutber> adesso non vede niente
<lutber> nessuna rete
<lutber> questo è il comando lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/728973/
<glpiana> sarà la posizione
<lutber> si perchè non sta più sulla scrivania però ripeto con win prende 6-7 reti in più
<glpiana> lutber, non so che dirti. sarà un problema di driver
<jester-> chipset?
<lutber> io ho provato a installare compat wireless
<lutber> ma resta uguale
<glpiana> jester-, Bus 001 Device 003: ID 18e8:6201 Qcom
<lutber> tra la'trlo il sito del produttore pare in vendita
<lutber> la pennina si chiama dakota della conitech sai dove posso trovare i driver adeguati
<glpiana> lutber, a quanto vedo stai già usando i driver che ci sono
<jester-> lutber: mi sa che sia una marca farlocca indigesta a linux
<lutber> si farlocca è farlocca :)
<lutber> dai grazie lo stesso e scusate il disturbo
<jester-> pilgiati una roba piu seria tipo linksys
<lutber> ora provo a vedere se con un altra pennina riesco a farla funzionare
<glpiana> o un antennino da tenere al piano di sopra che amplifichi il segnale
<lutber> va bene , grazie dell'aiuto vi saluto che vado a carcare una pennina
<StefanoBonazzoli> Buongiorno di nuovo
<StefanoBonazzoli> Domanda: esiste un modo per ampliare lo spazio della partizione per ubuntu (magari in modo grafico e snza perdere tutto il contenuto del disco rigido)?
<StefanoBonazzoli> HD con altro SO (Win 7) e multiboot
<luca1975> buon giorno a tutti ho un problema
<luca1975> spesso la freccia del mouse sparisce nella nuova versione di ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> StefanoBonazzoli: con gparted da cdlive sempre che la tua tabella partizioni lo permetta
<luca1975> chi sa come mai????
<StefanoBonazzoli> In che senso?
<luca1975> quando si apre la finestra con l accesso utente la freccia sparisce
<luca1975> non appare
<jester-> StefanoBonazzoli: è possibile stringere e allargare se le partizioni sono contigue
<jester-> luca1975: installa gdm e mettilo a default
<luca1975> gdm??? che cosa è
<StefanoBonazzoli> ok, ho lanciato il programma ha trovato "/dev/sda5; dovrebbe essere il disco con Ubuntu e win 7 (ma non mi dice che files o catrelle ci sono dentro) adesso cosa devo fare?
<luca1975> lo installato già ma dove lo trovo
<glpiana> luca1975, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm   e lo scegli come predefinito.
<luca1975> mi da gdm o lightdm
<luca1975> quali dei due
<luca1975> ???
<luca1975> ok proviamo grazie
<StefanoBonazzoli> Mi sa che non la mia tabella delle partizioni non mi consente di fare modifche........sigh........
<StefanoBonazzoli> Jester: Mi sa che non la mia tabella delle partizioni non mi consente di fare modifche
<fester-> Ubuntu per Netbook ?
<massimo18> fester-, si
<glpiana> fester-, non fanno più una versione dedicata
<glpiana> !release | fester- scarica da qui
<ubot-it> fester- scarica da qui: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<fester-> Se non avessi Lettore DVD?
<glpiana> fester-, con unetbootin fai una chiavetta partendo dalla iso che scarichi da quell'indirizzo
<glpiana> fester-, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ qui unetbootin
<fester-> glpiana: Grazie!
<fester-> Si ma va con 1 Gb di ram e procio lento?
<glpiana> fester-, sì, male che vada usi interfacce di ripiego
<fester-> Ascoltate avevo un dubbio. Dopo l'installazione base a riga di comando, la wifi viene installata secondo voi?
<glpiana> perchè fai quella base da riga di comando? comunque sì
<fester-> uhm ottimo
<fester-> e si ma bisogna configurare via riga SSid e password e cifratura
<fester-> Hou
<hobo> ciao ragazzi,ho ubuntu 10.04 ,ho cancellato per sbaglio la cartella impostazioni di flash player,come posso risolvere?
<bobbybong> hobo, youtube non ti funziona più?
<hobo> bobbybong, no
<bobbybong> no cosa significa?
<xubuntu854> salve
<xubuntu854> ho problemi con xubuntu
<xubuntu854> c'è nessuno
<PedroTheMovie> io D:
<PedroTheMovie> in quanti siamo?
<xubuntu854> posso farvi una domanda?
<PedroTheMovie> sì
<xubuntu854> ho un problema con l'accessodi xubuntu
<xubuntu854> non mi si apre
<PedroTheMovie> hai provato a chiedere sul forum?
<PedroTheMovie> spiegati meglio
<xubuntu854> no
<PedroTheMovie> in che senso "non mi si apre"?
<xubuntu854> quando digito la password di accesso
<xubuntu854> si apre per un attimo
<xubuntu854> e poi fa una schermata nera
<xubuntu854> e son costretto a spegnere il pc
<PedroTheMovie> mmh
<PedroTheMovie> non sono un esperto
<PedroTheMovie> ma credo
<xubuntu854> perchè non prende nessun comando
<PedroTheMovie> che sia un problema di risoluzione
<PedroTheMovie> a me vengono le schermate nere
<xubuntu854> penso invece sia un virus
<PedroTheMovie> quando quando cambio la risoluzione
<PedroTheMovie> un virus? difficile :\
<xubuntu854> perchè con la sessione ospite non ho problemi
<xubuntu854> per chiedere nel forum come posso fare?
<PedroTheMovie> sei iscritto?
<xubuntu854> no
<PedroTheMovie> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/
<xubuntu854> ok
<PedroTheMovie> questo è il sito
<xubuntu854> grazie
<PedroTheMovie> ti iscrivi
<xubuntu854> si
<PedroTheMovie> e poi fai la domanda nel posto giusto, per qualsiasi cosa io sono qui :D
<PedroTheMovie> Già che ci sono
<PedroTheMovie> c'è ancora qualcuno?
<PedroTheMovie> ...
<bobbybong> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<PedroTheMovie> Eccomi
<PedroTheMovie> qualche domanda? Perchè anch'io dovrei domandare una cosetta, ma niente di importante :3
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<PedroTheMovie> ciao
<PedroTheMovie> Dimmi che non sto parlando (di nuovo) da solo D:
<ugone> :-) no non stai parlando da solo
<PedroTheMovie> :DD
<PedroTheMovie> avrei un problemino, ma niente di che.
<ugone> prova a far la domanda
<ugone> se no vedo di accendere la sfera di cristallo per indovinare :-)
<PedroTheMovie> Su ubuntu provo ad aprire dei giochi che ho scaricato da Software Center
<PedroTheMovie> ma
<PedroTheMovie> la loro definizione è sempre sbagliata
<PedroTheMovie> e mi tocca riavviare.
<PedroTheMovie> La domanda è:
<PedroTheMovie> come aprire questi giochi con la risoluzione corretta?
<ugone> versione di ubuntu, nome dei giochi
<PedroTheMovie> ubuntu 11.10
<PedroTheMovie> e per i giochi
<PedroTheMovie> aspett aun secondo
<PedroTheMovie> ^^
<PedroTheMovie> Teeworlds, per esempio :)
<ugone> sono su 11.04
<ugone> aspe che vedo di installarlo
<PedroTheMovie> ok
<Trim> Ciao a tutti
<PedroTheMovie> ciao
<PedroTheMovie> stavo parlando con ugone di un mio problemino sulla risoluzione dei videogiochi.
<PedroTheMovie> in pratica
<PedroTheMovie> quando li avvio
<PedroTheMovie> lo schermo diventa nero e posso soltanto leggere "out of range"
<PedroTheMovie> perchè è fuori risoluzione
<PedroTheMovie> hai qualche idea di come avviare sti giochi con una risoluzione corretta?
<freepenguin> ubuntu one: se metto dei file nella cartella locale "ubuntu one" dopo un po' essi sono caricati sul server, se elimino dei file in locale i file vengono eliminati anche sul server, i file caricati sul server tramite client web non sono scaricati in locale
<freepenguin> quello che ho bisogno di sapere è:
<ugone> PedroTheMovie, qui va subito tutto
<freepenguin> 1) come posso cancellare localmente un file presente all'interno della cartella ubuntu one senza che venga cancellato anche sul server
<freepenguin> 2) perché i file non vengono scaricati in locale
<PedroTheMovie> :(
<ugone> se riesci ad avviare il gioco in qualche modo poi dentro hai la possibilità di variare la risoluzione
<PedroTheMovie> è questo il problema!
<PedroTheMovie> @freep.: ubuntu one da quanto ho capito
<ubottu-it> PedroTheMovie: Error: "freep.:" is not a valid command.
<PedroTheMovie> si basa sula condivisione
<PedroTheMovie> di una propria cartella
<PedroTheMovie> il che significa
<PedroTheMovie> che se cancelli delle cose da quella cartella
<PedroTheMovie> verranne cancellate anche dal server...
<PedroTheMovie> poi posso anche sbagliarmi :)
<ugone> PedroTheMovie, prova a fare cosi
<ugone> non so se va
<PedroTheMovie> ti ascolto
<ugone> nella tua home hai la cartella .teeworlds e li dentro il file setting.cnf
<ugone> cfg
<PedroTheMovie> aspetta
<freepenguin> PedroTheMovie, beh in questo modo non avrebbe senso il cloud se x forza devo avere una versione del file anche il locale
<PedroTheMovie> l'avevo disinstallato tempo fa e adesso non so perchè, non lo trovo su software center
<ugone> vabbè cmq li dentro hai o dovresti avere le caratteristiche della schermata di gioco
<ugone> gfx_screen_width 1024
<ugone> gfx_screen_height 768
<PedroTheMovie> grazie mille :)
<ugone> oppure e fai ancora prima
<ugone> camcello o ancor meglio rinomina la cartella .teeworlds
<ugone> e fa partire il gioco prima di connetterti metti a posto la risoluzione
<PedroTheMovie> ho scaricato il gioco da internet
<PedroTheMovie> dentro la cartella però
<PedroTheMovie> vedo solo:
<PedroTheMovie> license.txt
<ugone> devi avviaarlo la prima volta
<ugone> dopo che lo hai avviato genera il resto
<PedroTheMovie> mmh
<PedroTheMovie> ma poi devo riavviare il pc >.<
<PedroTheMovie> esiste qualche altro modo?
<ugone> non che io conosca ma non sono un esperto
<PedroTheMovie> ok
<PedroTheMovie> allora
<PedroTheMovie> avvio e dopo riavvio
<PedroTheMovie> ah
<PedroTheMovie> esiste un modo
<ugone> cmq andando a variare le impostazioni in grafica non dovresti poi aver + problemi
<PedroTheMovie> per chiudere l'applicazione
<PedroTheMovie> ??
<ugone> si
<PedroTheMovie> ok
<PedroTheMovie> la sto facendo troppo lunga XDD
<ugone> fai cosi
<PedroTheMovie> ci sentiamo dopo
<PedroTheMovie> come?
<ugone> installa htop
<ugone> dopo che lo hai installato fai questa prova
<PedroTheMovie> sudo apt-get install htop?
<PedroTheMovie> lo sta installando
<PedroTheMovie> installato
<PedroTheMovie> adesso cosa devo fare?
<ugone> premi ctrl+alt+f2 (ctrl+alt+f7 per tornare indietro al desktop) e ti trovi su un terminale, ti logghi e dai htop come comando
<ugone> vedrai che hai tutti i processi
<ugone> ti muovi con le frecce
<PedroTheMovie> e questo funziona anche se la risoluzione del gioco sarà errata?
<ugone> quando hai finito ctrl+alt+f7
<ugone> si
<PedroTheMovie> ok grazie
<PedroTheMovie> adesso vado :D
<ugone> puoi fare una prova anche aprendo un terminale
<ugone> e dando il comando htop
<PedroTheMovie> sul terminale funziona
<ugone> ma l'altro sistema dovrebbe andare sempre
<PedroTheMovie> e anche solo da ctrl alt f2
<PedroTheMovie> ok
<PedroTheMovie> allora vado :)
<ugone> :-)
<PedroTheMovie> dopodichè devo andare a pranzo :P
<PedroTheMovie> grazie dell'aiuto!
<ugone> buonappetito
<PedroTheMovie> ciao!
<ugone> ciao
<PedroTheMovie> beh
<PedroTheMovie> ci sono rimasto un po' male.
<PedroTheMovie> il gioco non si avvia .-.
<PedroTheMovie> grazie comunque^^
<PedroTheMovie> questo htop
<PedroTheMovie> resta comunque utile
<PedroTheMovie> ciao
<FloodBotIt1> PedroTheMovie: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Avicii> Buongiorno
<Avicii> c'è qualcuno ?
<bobbybong> !qualcuno | Avicii
<ubot-it> Avicii: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Avicii> Ho un problema con i driver Della mia scheda video Radeon x600 : non riesco ne a usare app 3d , ne a spegnere il pc o a terminere la sessione , quando ci provo si spegne solo lo schermo , Prima avevo i driver gallium 0.4 ma quando ho provato ad aggiornare agli amd catalyst 11.9 ho solo problemi . non mi rileva ne i driver amd che i gallium. come posso fare per risolvere il problema ?
<carlitos> ciao a tutti, ho un problemone........:( :(
<Avicii> Perchè nessuno risponde ?
<Drizamanuber> Ciao a tutti, mi suggerite un buon convertitore per i video?
<Avicii> asp
<Avicii> mo te lo dico
<bobbybong> !info winff
<ubot-it> winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.2-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1919 kB, installed size 6024 kB
<Avicii> http://handbrake.fr/downloads.php
<Avicii> handbrake è ottimo
<Drizamanuber> grazie Avicii
<Drizamanuber> lo provo subito
<Avicii> prego
<Drizamanuber> Avicii: sai dirmi quali sono i comandi da terminale per installarlo?
<Avicii> asp mo vedo
<Avicii> prima devi aggiungere i ppa
<Avicii> lo sai fare ?
<Drizamanuber> Avicii no
<Avicii> allora
<Avicii> gestore pacchetti
<Avicii> impostazioni
<Avicii> repository
<Drizamanuber> wget ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases ?
<Avicii> no
<Avicii> repository e nelle schede vai in altro software
<Drizamanuber> Avicii: ok, ci sono gest. pacc imp rep
<Avicii> altro software
<Ollen> Buon pomeriggio , mi serve una mano , tnx
<Avicii> fatto ?
<Drizamanuber> Avicii: ci sono
<Avicii> aggiungi
<Avicii> e incolli deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu natty main
<Drizamanuber> devo incollare l'url nella casellla?
<Avicii> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/stebbins/handbrake-releases/ubuntu natty main
<Avicii> sisi
<Drizamanuber> tutta la riga che hai appena scritto, giusto?
<Drizamanuber> comr
<Drizamanuber> compressi deb e natty main
<Drizamanuber> fatto, ho aggiunto la sorgente, adesso?
<Avicii> adesso
<Avicii> da gestore pacchetti
<Avicii> cerchi handbrake
<Avicii> se non te lo trova
<Avicii> aggiorna
<Avicii> col pulsante
<Drizamanuber> ho finito adesso di aggiornare, ora lo cerco
<Drizamanuber> ce ne sono due handbrake-cli e handbrake-gtk
<Avicii> usa gtk
<Drizamanuber> Avicii: perfetto, installato e avviato, adesso provo a usarlo
<Avicii> :D
<PedroTheMovie> ciao :D
<PedroTheMovie> Bel nome Avicii \o/
<nicotano> salve
<Ollen> Buon pomeriggio , mi serve una mano , tnx
<PedroTheMovie> dica :D
<Ollen> grazie
<Ollen> non riesco a mettere assieme una penneta live
<Ollen> boot error
<Drizamanuber> Avicii: non riesco a cambiare l'estensione, è un mpaeg4 e lo voglio trasformare in .avi
<PedroTheMovie> Ollen: a metttere assieme una pennetta live con cosa?
<Ollen> nel senso mi serve una pennetta avviabile con ubuntu
<nicotano> Drizamanuber,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/ConversioneAudioVideo
<PedroTheMovie> Una penna usb con installato Ubuntu live?
<Ollen> si
<nicotano> Ollen, scarica il file iso da www.releases.ubuntu.com e poi usa unetboting per fare la pennetta
<Ollen> gia fatto
<PedroTheMovie> e dov'è il problema? .-.
<Ollen> che una volta finito il lavoro di unietbootin , riavvio , e ....   boot error
<PedroTheMovie> mmmh
<geko> giorno
<Ollen> ovviamente con opportuni cambi sul bios
<PedroTheMovie> giorno
<PedroTheMovie> ho sempre usato cd/dvd per installare ubuntu
<geko> Ollen, come hai formattato la pennetta?
<nicotano> Ollen,  hai impostato il boot da usb ?, hai controllato il file iso  che non sia corrotto ?
<Ollen> fat 32
<geko> ext4
<PedroTheMovie> fat32 è corretto
<nicotano> si vabene fat32
<Ollen> si leggi piu sopra , impostato bios con boot da usb
<Ollen> file iso non corrotto
<Avicii> raga ho un problema molto grave
<nicotano> Ollen, controlla md5sum dell'iso scaricata semmai riscarichi e rifai la pennetta, previa formattazione  e flag boot
<Ollen> son gia ben quattro volte che rifaccio il tutto......
<Ollen> checksun ok
<Lazy_trip_> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno mi sa dire se esiste un canale italiano dedicato a kubuntu oppure questo è unico e vale per tutti?
<Ollen> la pennetta fra un po' mi prende a schiaffi..... :-)
<Avicii> riguarda i driver della scheda video , da quando ho provato ad installare gli amd catalyst 11.9 al posto dei gallium0.4 il pc ha problemi , non si avviano giochi 3d , non posso terminare la sessione altrimenti si spegne solo lo schermo e non posso spegnerlo per lo stesso problema
<Avicii> inoltre non mi riconosce nemmeno gli amd catalyst quindi è come se non tenessi nessuno dei 2 driver
<nicotano> Ollen, riformatta la penna prima di ricaricare iso
<Ollen> l'ho fatto ogni volta per ben 4 volte
<nicotano> Lazy_trip_,  chiedi anche in #ubuntu-it-chat c'è peace- che usa kubuntu
<Lazy_trip_> ah ok grazie
<Lazy_trip_> ;)
<Avicii> dai raga mi serve una mano
<nicotano> Ollen, i casi sono 2 dando per certo che iso è integro , o non va il boot da usb o la chiavetta è da cambiare
<PedroTheMovie> Avicii, qual'è il problema?
<Ollen> 2 tentativi gli ho fatti con una pennetta e gli altri due con una diversa
<Avicii> riguarda i driver della scheda video , da quando ho provato ad installare gli amd catalyst 11.9 al posto dei gallium0.4 il pc ha problemi , non si avviano giochi 3d , non posso terminare la sessione altrimenti si spegne solo lo schermo e non posso spegnerlo per lo stesso problema
<Ollen> tutte e 2 le pennette funzionano regolarmente per ogni altro uso
<nicotano> Ollen, boot da usb non funzia o iso corrotta non si scappa
<Ollen> allora
<Ollen> devo aggiungere al quanto detto che c'e' stato un primissimo tentativo andato a buon dine
<Ollen> ma ho rifatto il tutto perche era ubuntu 10.04
<nicotano> ollen da quanto è la penna almeno 1 GB ?
<Ollen> le altre 4 volte problemi
<Ollen> si 1 gg
<Ollen> e quell'altra da 8 giga
<e-DIO-t> mmh
<e-DIO-t> Details: The application did not identify itself. -> Thunderbird + Ubuntu 11.10 + Gnome-Shell. Qualche idea?!
<Avicii> sto impazzendo per risolvere questo problemo , ho provato a reinstallare i driver 4 volte
<Ollen> domanda...
<nicotano> Ollen, prova a usare  creatore dischi d'avvio se sei su ubuntu o dd da terminale
<Ollen> puo' una pennetta funzionare regolarmente usata solo per memorizzare e invece dare problemi quando la fai avviabile ?
<nicotano> Ollen,  non credo io lo faccio spesso per provare distro diverse mai avuto problemi
<Ollen> infatti
<Ollen> cmq mi dai atto che e' un po' strano il tutto ?
<nicotano> siamo certi che non dipende dal pc ?
<Ollen> anche perche e' andato tutto bene la prima volta
<Ollen> leggi appena sopra
<nicotano> Ollen, da dove hai scaricato iso
<Ollen> dal sito ufficiale ovviamente
<biby> Ciao a tutti, scusate ma il progetto open office è morto?
<Avicii> dai raga mi serve una mano
<Avicii> riguarda i driver della scheda video , da quando ho provato ad installare gli amd catalyst 11.9 al posto dei gallium0.4 il pc ha problemi , non si avviano giochi 3d , non posso terminare la sessione altrimenti si spegne solo lo schermo e non posso spegnerlo per lo stesso problema
<nicotano> Ollen, riprova da www.releases.ubuntu.com e controlla md5sum,  se poi nessuna delle 2 chiavette funzia è il pc che non boota
<Ollen> se fosse cosi'...    si sarebbe danneggiato ieri sera e non prima......
<nicotano> Ollen,  fatto sta non boota da chiavetta
<Ollen> insomma non credo se non altro per la legge delle probabilita'......    :-)
<Ollen> dimenticavo , scusa
<nicotano> Ollen, non c'è altro, riscarica iso, controlla e magari usa il creatore dischi di avvio di ubuntu
<Ollen> stoo usndo un pc industriale di quelli che vanno dentro ai quadri tecnologici
<Ollen> c'e' ne ho due...
<biby> scusate perchè open office non mi apre il formato .rtf? grazie
<biby> ho ubuntu 1.04
<Ollen> devo continuare.... ?  :-)))
<biby> 10.04
<Ollen> va beh...   :-)  lunedi compro una chiavetta nuova e riprovo
<Ollen> grazie veramente , mah....  insomma speriamo che sia veramente cosi
<nicotano> Ollen, non so è ha qualcosa di diverso da un pc "normale"
<Ollen> assolutamente no
<Ollen> apparte che e' fanless
<biby> Quando cerco di aprire un file .rtf ubuntu 10.04 mi dice che è un eseguibile, Ma in realtà è un file i di testo.
<nicotano> biby, clic destro sul file apri con e scegli libreooffice o openoffice
<biby> nicotano ho provato ma mi dice sempre che è un eseguibile
<Avicii> dai raga mi serve una mano plssss
<Avicii> sto impazzendo
<Ollen> grazie ragazzi , in gamba e vi faccio sapere
<Ollen> ci sentiamo lunedi'
<nicotano> biby, clic destro sul file proprietà e togli la spunta a eseguibile
<biby> ora ho cambiaoto l'estensione invece di .rtf ho messo .doc e lo apre.
<biby> nocotano: ora provo grazie
<biby> nicotano: ora va grazie, ma come mai partiva come eseguibile?
<Avicii> Uffa
<nicotano> biby, qualcuno gli ha dato il bit di esecuzione
<nicotano> biby, cmq spesso i file di testo vengono visti come eseguiibili
<biby> nicotano: grazie mille. ora comunque con il tuo consiglio va. Senti ma il progetto open office è chiuso giusto?
<nicotano> openoffice è oggi un progetto di apache foundation,  cerca in rete ci sono notizie  e c'è anche  libreoffice che è un fork della TDF
<Rompolo> Sera
<Rompolo> Qualcuno ha installato wbfs-linux? A me non riconosce l' HD
<K99Brain> Rompolo, a cosa serve wbfs-linux ?
<Rompolo> a fare back up dei giochi wii
<alnuvola> !info
<eddigei> sera
<alnuvola> !command
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'command'
<alnuvola> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<alnuvola> !info gimp
<ubot-it> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.11-2ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 4644 kB, installed size 13456 kB
<eddigei> devo fare un bridge di rete tra due schede mi aiutate?  ho seguito questa guida ma nn funziona http://goo.gl/ZDUfR
<jester-> eddigei: se i pc sono vecchi serve un cavo incrociato
<tvaltert> esperti di kde4 dolphin ?
<jester-> tvaltert: prova a chiedere
<tvaltert> dolphin non mi permette di aprire un mio batch file
<flo__> buona sera a tutti
<jester-> tvaltert: spiega batch file
<tvaltert> posso sintetizzarlo cosi  xmessage `pwd`
<tvaltert> o meglio   #!/bin/bash   xmessage `pwd`
<jester-> tvaltert: devi dare i permessi di esecuzione
<motore> ciao a tutti, ho appena collegato (oltre il normale monitor con cavo vga) anche la tv attraverso un cavo DVI (pc) -> HDMI (alla tv). Appena accendo il pc, sulla TV posso vedere tutto... il BIOS, il grub... poi la schermata che si stà avviando UBUNTU... e poi stop, la schermata dove ubuntu mi fa scegliere l'utente non si vede già più sulla tv (ma solo sul monitor) cosa devo fare???
<jester-> chmpd +x file
<flo__> picolo problemino con le pssw, ho cambiato la pssw d'accessso, ma ora all'avvio del pc mi dice che ora la pssw non è valida per le chiavi d'accesso, come si fa?
<tvaltert> gia fatto
<motore> praticamente monitor e tv sono entrambi collegati rispettivamente con cavo VGA e con cavo DVI->HDMI (TV)
<jester-> tvaltert: di solito si esegue da terminale ma se lo clicchi cosa riposnde delfino
<tvaltert> mi da un valore diverso della cartella
<jester-> motore: sempre che il driver video della tua scheda lo supporti devo configurare il dual monitor
<jester-> tvaltert: dovrebbe chiederti se eseguirlo e come
<tvaltert> cioe mi da sempre /home/utente/Documenti
<motore> sia monitor che TV sono samsung... la scheda video e la NVIDIA geforce 6600GT
<jester-> motore: lancia sudo nvidia-settings
<PedroTheMovie> ciao :D
<jester-> tvaltert: cosa dovrebbe fare quello script
<motore> ok fatto
<jester-> motore: configura i due monitor
<motore> si è aperta la schermata della scheda video...
<tvaltert> dirmi in che cartella si trova
<jester-> tvaltert: e se lo fai da terminale?
<tvaltert> va bene   ma vorrei farlo da dolphin
<motore> nella scheda "x server display configuration" vedo il monitor che ho + l'altro "disabled"
<tvaltert> su mc e thunar e nautilus va bene
<motore> posso sceglere tra "separate x screen" oppure "twinview"  che significa?
<tvaltert> il fine e farmi una portable con thunderbird e firefox
<jester-> motore: abilitalo in twin o separate
<BetaBrain> sera a tutti
<motore> che cambia? a me non interessa di vedere contemporaneamente... basta uno alla volta...quindi x separate?
<jester-> tvaltert: the best kakkade guro is peace- lo trovi in chat
<jester-> motore: twin è una cosa separate unìaltra
<jester-> motore: twin replica il primo, separate fa per i cazzi suoi
<jester-> motore: per twin servono due monitor uguali
<motore> ... non ho ben chiaro, ho messo separate... appunto (non sono uguali) ognuno per i cazzi suoi! :-)
<jester-> motore: poi fai scrivere xorg.conf
<tvaltert> cioe ?
<jester-> !chat | tvaltert e chiedi a utente di nome peace-
<ubot-it> tvaltert e chiedi a utente di nome peace-: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<motore> nella scheda video clicco "aplly" e chiudo ?
<jester-> motore: save to x configuation file
<tvaltert> si ma non posso uscire da questa stanza
<motore> ok, mi dice però: "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<jester-> motore: dai sempre enter
<motore> e poi mi compare la finestra per salvare su quel file... va bene? salvo?
<jester-> motore: devi riavviare
<motore> e poi dovrebbero funzionare tutti e due anche contemporaneamente?
<jester-> motore: in teoria si se hai salvato il file
<motore> ok, riavvio e ti dò conferma, a presto!
<motore> eccomi jester! qualcosa è cambiato.... la tv ha mostrato le stesse cose del monitor fino a quando ho dovuto inserire la password utente... (e già qui però sulla tv vedevo solo lo sfondo e non la finestra per inserire la password)  ora sul monitor lavoro normalmente e la tv è rimasta ferma con lo sfondo della "scrivania"
<alecv> salve a tutti
<alecv> wiithon mi da errore
<jester-> motore: usi gnome?
<jester-> motore: non dirmi che usi unity n'
<motore> si.... ubuntu   . gnome 2.30.2
<jester-> motore: 11.10?
<motore> no non uso unity... uso la versione di ubuntu precedente... non ricordo i lnumero... 10?
<jester-> motore: allora devi usare la classic no effetti
<jester-> motore: poi se non ti fa le barre le aggiungi a mano
<motore> si dovrebbe essere la 11.10
<jester-> motore: lsb_release -r
<motore> 10.04
<jester-> motore: ok prova con la sessione classic senza effetti
<motore> dove posso cambiare le impostazioni?
<jester-> motore: alla finestra di login dono aver messo la pass appare la barra sotto da dove cambi sessione
<motore> sono andato in preferenze - aspetto - effetti - e ho messo la spunta su nessun effetto visivo, ok?
<motore> ok, quindi ora riavvio?
<jester-> motore: esci e rientra da gnome
<motore> ok.
<gilbe> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<motore> jester, scusami ma forse non ho capito bene: ho fatto "termina sessione" e sono tornato alla finestra che mi fa scegliere l'utente e inserire la password, in basso posso scegliere la lingua ecc... e Gnome oppure Gnome d'emergenza oppure xterm ... ho provato con GNOME D'EMERGENZA, ma non è cambiato nulla. sulla tv si vede solo lo sfondo della "scrivania"
<jester-> motore: scegli gnome normale. gli effetti li ha gia disattivati
<jester-> motore: prima di uscire fai un reset di gnome
<jester-> !gnomereset | motore
<ubot-it> motore: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<motore> forse nella configurazione della scheda video devo scegliere Twinview piuttosto che x separate?
<motore> ok vado con !gnomereset | motore
<alecv> jester-,  If you want run wiithon as normal user you must add it to 'disk' group. Type: "sudo gpasswd -a $USER disk" and restart your GNOME/KDE session.  Cosa vuole dire?
<alecv> ora ci sono pure i super sudo amministratori? :D
<jester-> alecv: vuol dire che devi aggiungere l'user al gruppo disk
<motore> bash: !gnomereset: event not found
<motore> ?
<alecv> gpassword che sarebbe?
<jester-> motore: leggi cosa ti ha scritto il bot
<alecv> lo devo trascrivere cosi?
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<gab_> ciao a tutti. Alcuni tasti touch di avvio rapido presenti sul mio notebook funzionano (ad es il tasto calcolatrice o il tasto per il broswer) e altri no (tasto per disattivare il touchpad). Dove posso vedere i settaggi? ubuntu 11.10
<alecv> restart intende disconnetti giusto??
<alecv> o riavvio proprio il pc?
<jester-> alecv: esci e rientra da gnomo
<alecv> ho lubuntu
<alecv> è uguale? :D
<alecv> niente gnomo :D
<alecv> bhe io mi disconnetto e mi irconnetto
<alecv> a dopo
<alecv> rieccolo
<motore> jester... ho rinominato le cartelle ho fatto termina sessione... ma niente... la tv rimane con  solo lo sfondo e null'altro.... lo sfondo va via quando faccio termina sessione, poi riappare lo stesso sfondo della schermata per inserire le password ma non si vede la finestra... poi lo sfondo cambia e diventa quello della scrivania, ma senza che sulla tv si possa vedere nient'altro che lo sfondo...
<jester-> motore: prova a dare un killall gnome-panel
<alecv> jester-,  puoi dare un'occhiata a questo paste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/729285/
<motore> è sparito e ricomparso tutto sul pc, ma niente è cambiato sulla tv
<K99Brain> motore, prova a spostare una finestra a destra del monitor, immagina di avere 2 monitor affiancati
<jester-> alecv: lo hai aggiunti user a gruppo disk?
<alecv> si
<alecv> ho spento e riavviato il pc
<alecv> non dirmi che ho perso la modifica?
<alecv> Aggiunta dell'utente alessandro al gruppo disk
<alecv> ora devo riavviare?
<motore> no no... non và ne a destra ne a sinistra, la tv resta ferma con lo sfondo della scrivania e se ne fotte!  è ribelle!
<jester-> alecv: ma si riavvia
<alecv> ma devo riavviare tutto il pc
<jester-> motore: hai resettato gnome?
<alecv> ho disconnetto soltanto l'utente
<alecv> ho=o :D
<jester-> alecv: riavvia tutto e pace
<alecv> jester-,  quindi ripeto il riavvio
<motore> ho modificato quei file rinominandoli  .bk... sì già fatto
<K99Brain> motore, prova a vedere se da qualche parte nelle impostazioni della scheda video puoi mettere "clone"
<K99Brain> motore, è l'impostazione che clona la stessa visualizzazione su due monitor diversi
<K99Brain> motore, perchè secondo me sono affiancati invece che clonati
<jester-> K99Brain: a me con separati è tutto ok in gnome, fa come lui in kakkade
<K99Brain> jester-, motore, in effetti credo esista una terza modalità di doppio monitor... in effetti molto utile ad esempio quando ci sono delle presentazioni da fare
<K99Brain> motore, boh, cerca nelle impostazioni della scheda video
<alecv> jester-,  io posso aggiungermi al gruppo disk e riavviare tutta la notte
<alecv> ma mi dice sempre di aggiungere l'utente al gruppo :D
<jester-> alecv: lancia il coso da terminale e vedi che dice
<alecv> il coso lo lancio da terminale
<jester-> alecv: allora hai messo un pacco pirla
<jester-> alecv: prova a purgarlo e a reinstallarlo
<alecv> <alecv> jester-,  puoi dare un'occhiata a questo paste? http://paste.ubuntu.com/729285/
<alecv> azz ho preso un pirlone
<miranese> installando ubuntu 11 su un computer mi da errore in fase di caricamento apt, devo rifare un nuovo disco?
<alecv> che intendi per purgarlo?
<alecv> jester-,  può essere che il problema sia che è un pacchetto x naty? Io ho la 11.10
<jester-> alecv: cosi installi il pacco, non lanci l'applicazione è logico che te lo dice ogni volta
<miranese> intendevo la 11.10 appena scaricata
<alecv> e come lancio l'applicazione? cioè si è già installato? Io nel menu ufficio non ce l'ho
<motore> provo a mettere twinview... è l'unica cosa che mi vienen in mente... e spero... però devo riavviare... approvate la scelta?
<jester-> motore: se continui a lanciare il .deb mica si avvia, guarda nei menu e scrivi il nome della app nel terminale
<miranese> dopo che ha dato errore apt fa il controllo cd e termina l'installazione, riavvio il pc ma vede solo il s.o. windows e non ubuntu
<motore> jester non ho capito niente .......
<alecv> jester-,  è partito con un paio di errori da terminale
<motore> riavvio e torno
<jester-> miranese: controlla md5sum della iso scaricata
<bobbybong> !md5sum |miranese, magari il cd non è buono
<ubot-it> miranese, magari il cd non è buono: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<alecv> jester-, Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<jester-> alecv: si avvia o no
<alecv> la parte grafica si :D
<alecv> mo se funziona non lo so
<alecv> attacco ora l'hd x formattarlo
<jester-> alecv: cosa fa il programma
<alecv> si è aperto
<alecv> e mi dice che non è presente nessuna partizione wsbf
<alecv> wbfs pardon
<alecv> ma xchè ancora non ho attaccato l'hd usb (almeno credo)
<Rompolo> alecv: installato e funzionante
<alecv> Rompolo, ora provo pure io :)
<alecv> ora vediamo se salto
<miranese> ubut-it ho provato a fare il controllo ma non mi trova il file, i quale cartella deve stare?
 * alecv è rimasto attaccato all'alimentatore dell'hd esterno
<jester-> miranese: fatto controlla disco?
<miranese> jester  non riesco a controllare il disco perchè il file ce lo nella cartella scaricati e non lo trova
<jester-> miranese: se lo hai scaricato dovresti sapere dove lo hai messo
<jester-> miranese: allora
<jester-> miranese: intendo il file.iso del quale devi cintrollare il sum
<miranese> lo messo nella cartella scaricati ma quando lancio mdsum mi dice che non trova ilfile
<jester-> miranese: il file con in sum (MD5SUM sta li http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<jester-> miranese: devi dare cd Scaricati prima
<jester-> se non sei nella cartella logico che non lo trova
<miranese> jester nelle istruzioni bisogna metterlo nella home, ma cosa si intende?
<jester-> miranese: cd Scaricati e dai md5sum file.iso
<voll> buona sera a tutti !!
<motore> rieccomi! Allora, ho provato con twinview invece che x separate... con twinwiex c'è anche l'opzione clone... effettivamente sembra funzionare... è come sovrapporre gli schermi però... il problema che il monitor è più piccolo della tv e in questo caso sul monitor non vedo tutto ....
<voll> ho un problema con un pacchetto deb di Caml light da installare appunto su ubuntu !!
<motore> forse devo riprovare con x separate e capire meglio perché non andava...
<voll> ubuntu software center si apre, ma si richiude subito..
<jester-> voll: installa synaptic e usalo che il center è una vera ciofeca
<voll> se provo con gdebi lo installa ma non lo trovo fra le app
<miranese> jester adesso sto rifacendo un nuovo cd e poi vediamo...grazie
<jester-> miranese: se il sum non quaglia sprechi un cd e non risolvi
<voll> synaptic ce l'ho installato. come faccio ad installare quel pacchetto con synaptic ?
<jester-> voll: gnome?
<voll> si
<jester-> voll: termina sessione e rientra che forse ti appare nei menu altrimenti devi farti in lanciatore
<jester-> voll: il pacchetto sarà sicuramente non ufficiale eh?
<voll> ho riavviato ma non c'è nella app. con synaptic come si fa ad installare un pacchetto esterno? perchè se lo cerco non lo trova caml light
<voll> nelle app*
<jester-> voll: se digiti il nome nel terminale parte?
<voll> il pacchetto l'ho preso qua: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/caml_light
<jester-> voll: non si dovrebbe assistere su pacchetti esterni
<jester-> voll: lancialo da terminale
<voll> mmm.. il nome dovrebbe essere camllight.. ? ora provo..
<jester-> voll: se funza aggiungi un lanciatore al desktop e nei menu
<voll> ho scritto camllight nel terminale, il risultato è: Fatal error: uncaught exception.
<jester-> voll: gli eseguibili stanno in /usr/bin li vedi il nome giusto
<voll> ok
<voll> c'è un camllight che è uno script shell non un eseguibile
<voll> cmq non capisco come mai il pacchetto da quel sito non funge. c'è anche la versione apposita per oneiric
<voll> bah..
<voll> ho provato anche le versioni, sempre per 64bit, non di oneiric, ma fa la stessa cosa..
<jester-> voll: evidentemente non è un pacco fatto bene
<miranese> chi mi sa dire dove trovo una guida dei comandi per usare terminal
<jester-> !terminale | miranese
<ubot-it> miranese: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<jester-> !comandi | miranese
<ubot-it> miranese: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<voll> già... senti come faccio a scrivere direttamente a te in chat? quando mi scrivi tu mi da anche un avviso sonoro oltre a leggere il tuo nick in rosso.
<PedroTheMovie> Ciao :DD
<miranese> ubot-it  grazie
<ubot-it> Prego. Ma ricorda che sono solo un bot ;)
<Rompolo> Ciao a tutti, chiudo
<PedroTheMovie> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jester-> voll: succede se sei citato
<PedroTheMovie> ...
<miranese> è la prima volta che uso questo sistema,
<jester-> !qualcuno | PedroTheMovie
<ubot-it> PedroTheMovie: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<PedroTheMovie> Il mio problema: Utilzzo gnome shell. Con gtk-recordmydesktop mi scompare la barra superiore.
<PedroTheMovie> Qualcuno ha qualche soluzione
<PedroTheMovie> ??
<voll> ......e come si cita ??! :-)
<jester-> voll: scrivi le prime 2 3 lettere del ninck e batti tab che completa
<voll> jester-: ok !!
<PedroTheMovie> nessuno? :(
<voll> jester-: così?
<jester-> voll: yess
<jester-> voll: in sosntanza se nel messaggio è compreso il nick suona e appare in rosso
<jester-> PedroTheMovie: gnome shell non è ancora affidabile 100%
<jester-> PedroTheMovie: prova con altro tipo kdeinlive e instanbull
<voll> ah ok... quindi anche se ti scrivo così (jester- ) ti suona ??
<jester-> voll: certo che si
<voll> ma sono tipo messaggi privati? cioè li puoi leggere solo tu visto che includo il tuo nick o serve solo per attirare la tua attenzione sul mex ?
<PedroTheMovie> istnbull? mai sentito D:
<PedroTheMovie> istanbull*
<jester-> voll: no serve come avviso, magari uno sta facendo altro e non si accorge del messaggio se no lo citi
<alecv> una domanda
<alecv> x un hd esterno a quanti amper vanno allimentati?
<voll> okok ho appena visto che stavi scrivendo a Pedro, ma lo leggo anche o..
<voll> io..
<jester-> PedroTheMovie: istanbul. è nei repo
<jester-> voll: si ma non vedi in rosso e non ti suona
<voll> già.. grazie !!
<voll> jester-: intanto cerco qualche altra soluzione per installare sto cavolo di caml light
<voll> jester-: mi serve per l'uni e su winzoz mi funziona a dovere qua non so come fare..
<PedroTheMovie> jester- : lo sto installando
<PedroTheMovie> funziona :)
<PedroTheMovie> grazie
<Um3ggh1U> salve ragazzi
<Um3ggh1U> chi mi consiglia un desktop environment?
<alnuvola> Lxde
<Um3ggh1U> grazie alnuvola
<Um3ggh1U> lo installo subito
<alnuvola> aspetta però
<Um3ggh1U> alnuvola, ti dirò la verità
<Um3ggh1U> devo fare una distro personalizzata da dare agli amici che di linux sanno poco
<Um3ggh1U> lxde mi sembrava un po' scarna
<alnuvola> ma dipende
<Um3ggh1U> unity non posso darla per i motivi che ben sai
<alnuvola> io ho usato un bel po di dektop
<alnuvola> e se devi dare linux a principianti credo che gnome sia quiello piu intuitivo
<Um3ggh1U> io anche, sono passato da gnome a kde a xfce
<Um3ggh1U> una volta usavo anche fluxbox
<alnuvola> anche io fluxbox è molto veloce
<Um3ggh1U> ok alnuvola, vada per gnome
<Um3ggh1U> il problema è che
<Um3ggh1U> nella 11.10
<Um3ggh1U> gnome2 non c'è +
<Um3ggh1U> e gnome-session-fallback non è proprio uguale
<Um3ggh1U> adesso per esempio sto eseguendo gnome-shell ma ho paura a darlo alla gente
<Drizamanuber> devo trasformare un mpeg in avi, quale programma posso usare? ho provato con handbrake, ma non riesco
<alnuvola> mmpeg con winff come gui
<Drizamanuber> qualcuno usa transmageddon, cosa ne pensate?
<Drizamanuber> alnuvola: grazie, ci sono riuscito
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> sul notebook è montata la seguente scheda audio:
<cristian_c> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<cristian_c> Quando inserisco lo spinotto delle cuffie nell'uscita cuffie del notebook, se in quell'istante viene riprodotto ad esempio un brano musicale, la musica passa dalle casse del notebook alle cuffie, e dalle casse non proviene più alcun suono finché le cuffie non vengono scollegate dall'uscita. A quel punto la musica ricomincia ad uscire dalle casse. Proprio come dovrebbe essere. Quello che mi serveè una richies
<cristian_c> ta particolare: vorrei disattivare le cuffie arbitrariamente, nel senso di non far succedere niente se inserisco le cuffie nell'uscita, in modo che il suono continui a uscire soltanto dalle casse. In pratica è come se l'uscita cuffie non esistesse più per la scheda audio. Si può fare una cosa del genere? Inoltre vorrei fare in modo che l'eventuale procedura da adottare funzionasse non soltanto sul mio notebo
<cristian_c> ok ma anche su tutti gli altri. Come si potrebbe fare?
<cristian_c> ho impostato su muto le cuffie da alsamixer, ma appena lo faccio si disattiva anche l'icona audio del sistema (cioè appare una 'x' nell'icona). In pratica l'audio generale del sistema diventa muto e, se provo a riprodurre qualche suono, non si sente nulla uscire dalle casse. Il suono ricomincia ad uscire soltanto quando deseleziono la casella 'Muto' dal volume di uscita dalle preferenze audio del mixer. Come m
<cristian_c> ai accade questa cosa ed esiste un metodo per disattivare l'uscita cuffie che non dia problemi di questo tipo?
<Fabri> Buona sera, mi chiedevo se per caso sono l'unico che sta avendo problemi con empathy
<Fabri> carica all'infinito senza collegarsi al mio account msn
<Fabri> Qualcuno potrebbe rispondere gentilmente? ^^
<cristian_c> !veggenti | Fabri
<ubot-it> Fabri: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cristian_c> Fabri, lancia empathy da terminale e posta il log su pastebin
<Fabri> cristian_c mi sono espresso, ma se è necessario lo farò nuovamente
<Fabri> E' da poco che sono passato ad ubuntu, puoi dirmi come fare?
<cristian_c> Fabri, 1) apri un terminale
<Fabri> bene
<Fabri> poi?
<cristian_c> 2) digita empathy
<Fabri> fatto
<cristian_c> 3) prova a collegarti con l'account di msn
<Fabri> carica all'infinito
<cristian_c> 4) cosa compare nel terminale?
<Fabri> nulla
<cristian_c> Fabri, quindi è scritto soltanto empathy?
<Fabri> esatto
<Fabri> e un rigo dove posso inserire un'altra funzione
<Fabri> come quello superiore
<cristian_c> Fabri, cosa?
<cristian_c> 5) copia tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Fabri
<ubot-it> Fabri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fabri> Il mio nome utente con il nome del pc e i ':'
<Fabri> a 'Syntax' cosa devo impostare?
<cristian_c> Fabri, com'è già
<Fabri> E dopo che ho cliccato 'paste' ?
<cristian_c> Fabri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729484/
<cristian_c> Fabri, ma perché l'hai fermato.
<Fabri> non ho fermato nulla
<cristian_c> Fabri, sì
<cristian_c> Fabri, altrimenti non tirestituirebbe il prompt
<Fabri> non mi risulta di aver fermato nulla o.o
<cristian_c> Fabri, l'avrai fatto a tua insaputa :D
<Fabri> o.o
<Fabri> cosa devo fare quindi? Però fino a stamattina empathy funzionava
<cristian_c> Fabri, scherzetto della microsoft leggo
<Carlin0> Fabri, ma usi oneiric ?
<cristian_c> Fabri, sudo gedit /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/papyon/service/description/SingleSignOn/RequestMultipleSecurityTokens.py
<Fabri> 11.10
<Carlin0>  e pidgin non ti piaceva ?
<Fabri> Empathy era preinstallato
<Carlin0> nu sulla 11.10 è preinstallato pidgin mi pare
<Fabri> che itnendi per scherzetto della microsoft?
<cristian_c> Fabri, fatto?
<cristian_c> Fabri, hai scritto che fino a oggi funzionava
<Fabri> sì funzionava
<Fabri> comunque mi dice 'il programma udo non è installato'
<cristian_c> udo?
<Fabri> sì "udo"
<cristian_c> O_O
<Fabri> ops
<Carlin0> sulla 11.10 hanno messo pidgin al posto di enpathy e thunderbird al posto di evolution
<Fabri> non ho copiato la 's'
<Fabri> Carlin0 io ho la 11.10 con empathy preinstallato
<cristian_c> Carlin0, non lo sapevo
<cristian_c> Carlin0, di pidgin intendo
<empire> ciao
<Carlin0> Fabri,  ma hai installato ex-novo o hai avanzato di versione ?
<Fabri> nono da zero
<Carlin0> strano ...
<Fabri> comunque dopo che ho digitato quel comando?
<Fabri> si è aperta una finestra
<cristian_c> Fabri, è l'editor di testo
<Fabri> sì
<cristian_c> Fabri, non succede niente?
<Fabri> sì è aperto l'editor di testo... cosa dovrebbe succedere?
<cristian_c> Fabri, devi modificare una certa riga del file
<Fabri> il file è vuoto
<cristian_c> Fabri, chiudi il file senza salvare
<Fabri> fatto
<cristian_c> Fabri, ls  /usr/lib/pymodules
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<Fabri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/729498/
<BrunelloRobertet> scusate ho un problema ho attaccato un disco pata fat32 me lo vede in gestore dischi ma l'unita non è visibile nelle risorse
<BrunelloRobertet> mi dite cosa devo fare per renderlo visibile?
<Fabri> Altrimenti paasso a pidgin e non faccio una lira di danno, senza che ci scervelliamo ragazzi (anzi che vi scervellate, poiché sono ignorantone in materia)
<cristian_c> Fabri, sudo gedit /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/papyon/service/description/SingleSignOn/RequestMultipleSecurityTokens.py
<BrunelloRobertet> si pero' io avrei chiesto un aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | BrunelloRobertet
<ubot-it> BrunelloRobertet: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<BrunelloRobertet> cristian_c,  io veramente ho già esposto il mio problòema
<Fabri> sì è aperto l'editor di testo
<Fabri> ma il documento oltre al titolo non ha nient'altro
<cristian_c> !ripeti | BrunelloRobertet
<ubot-it> BrunelloRobertet: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> ora è più adatto :)
<cristian_c> Fabri, hai due alternative
<BrunelloRobertet> allora ripeto   ho un problema ho attaccato un disco pata fat32 me lo vede in gestore dischi ma l'unita non è visibile nelle risorse  che cosa devo fare per rendere visibile il disco?
<cristian_c> 1) provi pidgin (ma si deve vedere se il problema continua)
<cristian_c> 2) mi segui
<cristian_c> BrunelloRobertet, hai capito tutto.
<BrunelloRobertet> veramente non ho capito
<Fabri> ci ho provato a seguirti
<Fabri> comunque proverò con pidgin
<BrunelloRobertet> cosa devo aver capito
<Fabri> poi se non risolvo vediamo ^^
<cristian_c> Fabri, prova con l'alternativa 1
<cristian_c> Fabri, ok
<BrunelloRobertet> scusa cristian_c  ma mi hai spiegato che cosa devo fare che mi dici che ho capito?
<cristian_c> non ho capiito
<cristian_c> *capito
<BrunelloRobertet> a tu non hai caputo?
<BrunelloRobertet> pensavo io
<cristian_c> BrunelloRobertet, semplicemente ho scritto di non ripetere la stessa domanda spesso in una stessa sessione di chat
<BrunelloRobertet> ho attaccato un hard disk ata con partizione fat32 me lo vede nel gestore dischi ma non nelle risorse del computer cosè che non è chiaro?
<BrunelloRobertet> e si ma se mi dici che la dovevo riscrivere
<BrunelloRobertet> la prima volta mi hai detto di non ripetere che l'avevo scritta una volta sola?
<Fabri> ciristian_c ti terrò informato non appena finisco l'installazione di pidgin
<cristian_c> BrunelloRobertet, sì, però basta una volta, senza dover sollecitare ogni tot secondi
<BrunelloRobertet> scusa cristian_c  non ho capito ma sto aiuto posso averlo o cosa
<cristian_c> se qualcuno sa risponderà
<BrunelloRobertet> ma c he ti devo dire, se mi hai ripigliato che avevo scritto il problema
<cristian_c> sì, il primo richiamo di ubot era errato
<cristian_c> poi ho corretto
<Carlin0> BrunelloRobertet, inzia a dare questo comando al terminale → sudo fdisk -l
<BrunelloRobertet> a era errato
<Carlin0> e metti il risultato su paste
<BrunelloRobertet> ok do il comando
<Carlin0> !paste | BrunelloRobertet
<ubot-it> BrunelloRobertet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> e una elle quella eeeeeehhhh
<Carlin0> :)
<BrunelloRobertet> OK Carlin0  e cristian_c   http://paste.ubuntu.com/729508/
<Carlin0> e quale sarebbe da 320 500 o 200 GB ?
<BrunelloRobertet> quale sarebbe in che senso
<cristian_c> è l'ultimo
<BrunelloRobertet> quello con il fat?
<cristian_c> sdc
<Carlin0> hai 3 dischi ...
<cristian_c> l'ultimo
<BrunelloRobertet> si sono tre uno è un ide aata e gli altri due dei serial ata
<Fabri> cirstian con pidgin funziona! Grazie Carlin0 per avermi consigliato questo programma ^^
<BrunelloRobertet> scusa ma il fat32 a me sembra quello in alto il primo non l'ultimo sotto
<Carlin0> Fabri, secondo me pidgin è meglio .. poi degiustibus
<cristian_c> Fabri, so che c'era un workaround con empathy, ma meglio così ^_^
<Carlin0> BrunelloRobertet, ma da quanti GB è sto disco ?
<BrunelloRobertet> ma scusa ma nel paste non si vede?
<Carlin0> se ne vedono 3 caro mio .. è per capire quale dei 3 è....
<Fabri> Carlin0 non posso che darti ragione, almeno per quanto riguarda il mio caso
<cristian_c> ah è vero, è sda
<cristian_c> mi aspettavo il contrario
<BrunelloRobertet> allora il problema cel'ha quello con l apartizione fat32 in alto
<BrunelloRobertet> e sono 200 gb
<cristian_c> sda5
<BrunelloRobertet> gli altri due non centrano quelli sotto ntfs e quelloc on linux
<BrunelloRobertet> come il contrario
<Carlin0> BrunelloRobertet, sto per dire una castroneria ma ...
<Carlin0> secondo me non è impostato bene dal bios
<Carlin0> perchè se è sda  dovrebbe anche essere il primo all'avvio
<BrunelloRobertet> e cosa dovrei  impostare
<Fabri> Ragazzi ora mi tolgo da questa chat, vi ringrazio
<BrunelloRobertet> allora siccome io sto dentro ubuntu quello di avvio come potrebbe essere il fat
<Carlin0> e tu non avvieresti ne ubuntu ne altro
<BrunelloRobertet> a te dici che è tutto ribaltato l'ordine?
<Carlin0> ciao Fabri  :)
<BrunelloRobertet> ue io non lo so che cosa dire a sto punto
<BrunelloRobertet> se non me lo sapete dire voi
<BrunelloRobertet> nel bios i dischi me li vede
<BrunelloRobertet> scusa ma io a sto punto che cosa devo fare
<Carlin0> BrunelloRobertet, non ne sono sicuro non essendo espertissimo...
<BrunelloRobertet> e cristian_c  che cosa dice
<cristian_c> BrunelloRobertet, posta /boot/grub.cfg
<BrunelloRobertet> e mo lo faccio
<BrunelloRobertet> scusa nel terminale devo mettere /boot/grub.cfg?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | BrunelloRobertet
<ubot-it> BrunelloRobertet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BrunelloRobertet> scusa ridammi il comando scritto giusto perche  se metto /boot/grub.cfg    mi dice bash: /boot/grub.cfg: Nessun file o directory
<Carlin0> BrunelloRobertet, nel terminale metti → cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<BrunelloRobertet> e se non me lo scrivi
<BrunelloRobertet> adesso lo metto
<Carlin0> e poi mentre ci siamo postami una immagine
<Carlin0> evabbè ha sbajato .. capita
<BrunelloRobertet> un momento che lo faccio
<cristian_c> intendo il file ovviamente
<BrunelloRobertet> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/729518/
<BrunelloRobertet> si capisce qualcosa?
<Carlin0> BrunelloRobertet, al terminale dai → nautilus /
<Carlin0> poi premi ALT + STAMP
<Carlin0> e pposti l'immagine
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BrunelloRobertet> mo lo faccio
<cristian_c> qui risulta un sd3
<cristian_c> che è 'sta storia?
<cristian_c> *sda3
<BrunelloRobertet> scusa ho selezionato il file dell'immagine solo che come faccio a caricarla?
<BrunelloRobertet> cosa clicco pdf reader nell'angolo a destra in alto?
<Carlin0> BrunelloRobertet, vai qui http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<cristian_c> C'è il pulsante Carica adesso in imageshack
<BrunelloRobertet> veramente quella pagina era in inglese
<Carlin0> la maggior parte lo sono
<BrunelloRobertet> sima io il tasto carica adesso non lo vedo
<Carlin0> clicca su sfoglia
<cristian_c> aveva detto di aver selezionato il file ;)
<BrunelloRobertet> allora io il file l'ho gia messo con sfoglia ma poi che faccio
<cristian_c> c'è un pulsante blu
<Carlin0> quale stai usando imageshcl o imagebin ?
<Carlin0> submit
<BrunelloRobertet> I agree to Imagebin's Terms of Service*.?
<BrunelloRobertet> io ho tre scritte blu
<BrunelloRobertet> View the 50 latest posts.
<Carlin0> metti la spunta su i agree
<Carlin0> e clicca submit
<BrunelloRobertet> a ok lo  sto caricando
<BrunelloRobertet> ecco  http://imagebin.org/182672
<cristian_c> infatti avevo specificato imageshack -,-'
<BrunelloRobertet> si vedono solo le carteòòe
<BrunelloRobertet> le cartelle
<Carlin0> BrunelloRobertet, dal menu visualizza metti la spunta su riquadro laterale
<Carlin0> ora dovresti veere il disco
<Carlin0> vedere*
<BrunelloRobertet> un momento la spunta dove
<BrunelloRobertet> aspetta che lo faccio
<Carlin0> nella cartella di nautilus
<Carlin0> clicca sul menu visualizza
<Carlin0> quando sei sulla voce "riquadro laterale"
<BrunelloRobertet> si l'homessa su riquadrolaterale
<Carlin0> cliccaci
<BrunelloRobertet> pero' nonmi sembra che sia apparso nessun disco
<BrunelloRobertet> a ci clicco
<BrunelloRobertet> un momento
<Carlin0> ora a sinistra vedi tutte le partizioni dei dischi
<BrunelloRobertet> aspetta caz che ho chiuso quella finestra prima di cliccarci
<cristian_c> yo
<BrunelloRobertet> come faccio a riaprirla
<Carlin0> apri gestione risorse o come si chiama su oneiric
<BrunelloRobertet> si ma li non ci sta nessun disco fat
<BrunelloRobertet> come avevo fatto ad aprite la finestra di prima
<Carlin0> ma tu non vedrai mai il disco fat , vedrai le partizioni
<BrunelloRobertet> sima come le vedo con un icona o che cosa
<Carlin0> ti faccio vedere...
<BrunelloRobertet> percheli ci sono i soliti due dischi uno ntfs e l'altro
<Carlin0> anzi famo così
<Carlin0> premi alt +f2 e scrivi dentro nautilus /
<BrunelloRobertet> no allora se te intendi che devo vedere òle partizioni nella fila laterale sulla sinistra non cè niente
<BrunelloRobertet> e mo scrivo
<BrunelloRobertet> cosa scrivo
<Carlin0> c'è il riquadro laterale ?
<BrunelloRobertet> adesso è spunatato
<cristian_c> lol
<Carlin0> prova tutti i filestystem che hai a destra
<BrunelloRobertet> comunque volevo dire questo, io ieri sto disco era attaccato e lo vedevo assieme agli altri due vedevo un terzo disco da 202 gb
<Carlin0> anzi a sinistra
<BrunelloRobertet> ci sta solo un file sistem
<Carlin0> uno solo...
<BrunelloRobertet> no scusami ce ne stanno tre
<cristian_c> lol
<BrunelloRobertet> uno quello di ubuntu e quelli degli altri due dischi
<BrunelloRobertet> nno sono tre uno è file sistem e gli altri due dono quelli dei dischi ma manga quello del disco ga 200 gb
<Carlin0> aspe...
<cristian_c> secondo me devi montarlo manualmente
<cristian_c> in alcuni casi che ho seguito ha funzionato
<cristian_c> controlla cosa c'è in /mnt
<Carlin0> in media normalmnte
<BrunelloRobertet> si ma non capisco come mai ieri c'era e adesso è sparito e come mai lo vede il gestore dischi e non me lo vede nelle risorse del computer
<BrunelloRobertet> cosa devo guardare per vedere mnt
<cristian_c> sempre nel filesystem
<Carlin0> strano che non hai nel la dir mnt ne media
<Carlin0> strano che non hai ne* la dir mnt ne media
<BrunelloRobertet> ma guarda che la cartella media cè
<BrunelloRobertet> nono adesso ho trovato al cartella mnt
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ls /mnt
<BrunelloRobertet> si pero' cazz ci sta dentro la cartella disco ma è una cartella vuota
<cristian_c> è normale
<BrunelloRobertet> scusa  ls /mnt lo devo mettere nel terminale?
<cristian_c> sì
<BrunelloRobertet> si vabe ma esce solo una scritta azzurra disco
<BrunelloRobertet> caz mi sono rotto qua devo fare qualcosa  che ne so' magari sposto i cavi serial ata
<BrunelloRobertet> perche qui non succede niente
<cristian_c> posta su pastebin
<BrunelloRobertet> che cosa
<BrunelloRobertet> cosa pasto
<cristian_c> anche pèr quanto riguarda /dev e /media
<cristian_c> ls /dev
<cristian_c> ls /media
<cristian_c> ls /mnt
<cristian_c> tutto su pastebin in una volta sola
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<BrunelloRobertet> come faccio in una volta
<cristian_c> li digiti nel terminale e copi tutto insieme
<BrunelloRobertet> sisi ok
<BrunelloRobertet> sima non è che si capisca quel granche comunque un momento che pasto
<BrunelloRobertet> ecco quà  http://paste.ubuntu.com/729540/
<BrunelloRobertet> ma non capisco perche cazz si vedeva ieri sto disco e adesso non si vede piu
<BrunelloRobertet> si riesce a risolvere qualche cosa o nientw
<cristian_c> BrunelloRobertet, , cosa c'è in 'dati', cosa in 'tera' e cosa in 'windows'?
<BrunelloRobertet> o niente
<BrunelloRobertet> cosa cè?
<Carlin0> hai 3 partizioni montate in media...
<BrunelloRobertet> un momento che vedo
<Carlin0> che probabilmente sono (in ordine sparso) sda5 , sdb1 e sdc3
<BrunelloRobertet> ma niente ci sono i dati del disco dove porina ci stava windows e nell'altro ci stanno pure li dei dati
<cristian_c> sudo mkdir /media/sda5
<BrunelloRobertet> ue a me me sta a veni il mal di testa qua
<cristian_c> scusa ho sbagliato
<BrunelloRobertet> ma poi che centra che cosa cè a me mi interessa sape come mai non appare il disco da ducento giga
<cristian_c> infatti ti sto indicando un comando
<BrunelloRobertet> io provo a spegnere il pc e infertire i cavi sata magari riappare
<Carlin0> BrunelloRobertet, e da cosa lo riconosci il disco ?
<BrunelloRobertet> a ok che comando
<Carlin0> da cosa c'è dentro immagino ...
<BrunelloRobertet> allora fino a ieri nono non da cosa cè dentro, ieri lo attaccavo e mi usciva l'icona media ed era da 202 giga
<BrunelloRobertet> poi non lo so ho staccato e riattaccato i cavi sata ed è sparito ma che centra  quello mica è un disco sata
<cristian_c> sudo mkdir /media//dev/sda5
<cristian_c> può darsi che sia per il motivo che dici
<BrunelloRobertet> un momento
<cristian_c> cioè di semplice collegamento del disco
<BrunelloRobertet> si ma scusa se io inverto i cavi serial ata cosa centra il disco ide
<BrunelloRobertet> e che mi sparisce il disco ide se sposto i cavi serial ata?
<cristian_c> ma non era un disco sata?
<BrunelloRobertet> no' quello con fat32 da 200 gb è un pata o come cavolo lo vogliamo chiamare ha il connettore ide
<BrunelloRobertet> non è un sata
<BrunelloRobertet> è un disco maxtor piu vecchio da 200 gb
<BrunelloRobertet> GUARDA CHE QUI QUEL COMANDO LI MI DA STA COSA
<BrunelloRobertet> sudo mkdir /media//dev/sda5
<BrunelloRobertet> pardon per il maiuscolo
<BrunelloRobertet> no scusa
<BrunelloRobertet> quel comando mi da sta cosa
<BrunelloRobertet> mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/media//dev/sda5": Nessun file o directory
<BrunelloRobertet> che cavolo significa
<BrunelloRobertet> vabe taglio la testa al toro spengo e rimetto i cavo come prima solo che non ho capito cosa centrano con il disco ide pata
<BrunelloRobertet> i cavi serial ata
<cristian_c> è che ho digitato male
<Carlin0> 2 /
<cristian_c> ho messo una barra / in più
<cristian_c> sudo mkdir /media/dev/sda5
<BrunelloRobertet> vabe riscrivimi il comando giusto per favore che lo copio
<BrunelloRobertet> a ok
<cristian_c> già fatto
<BrunelloRobertet> dice ancora cosi mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/media/dev/sda5": Nessun file o directory
<BrunelloRobertet> e adesso homesso sudo mkdir /media/dev/sda5
<BrunelloRobertet> come hai detto
<BrunelloRobertet> scusa io riavvio rimetto i cavi serial ata come prima chissamai che riappaia sto cazzo di disco
<BrunelloRobertet> e scusa iltermine
<BrunelloRobertet> io riavvio e faccio sta cosa ma te ci sei?
<cristian_c> beh, effettivamente era meglio sudo mkdir /media/discopata
<Slaanesh_> Ciao
#ubuntu-it 2011-11-06
<BrunelloRobertet> ue ci sei ancora?
<BrunelloRobertet> si bonasera sè nè andato
<Slaanesh_> Si
<Slaanesh_> Riciao
<Slaanesh_> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Slaanesh_> !krb5
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'krb5'
<Slaanesh_> Kerberos
<Slaanesh_> Sorry
<Slaanesh_> !Kerberos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'Kerberos'
<Slaanesh_> !ldap
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/openldap-server.html
<wbBlueDave> Buonasera a tutti, sono qui per chiedere il vostro aiuto in ciò che riguarda il touchpad del mio portatile (Sony VAIO VPCEH running Ubuntu 11.04), il cui scrolling verticale non funziona,se qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano, gli sarei infinitamente grato
<Carlin0> Buonanotte a tutti
<vittoriox> da un file.iso con brasero ho masterizzato un dvd, volendo controllare ho confrontato il risultato dei comandi #md5sum /dev/sr0 con #md5sum file.iso  sono diversi, invece montando l'immagine iso in /mnt e usando il comando  #diff -urNq /mnt  /dev/sr0   tutti i file sono uguali......a parte #diff non c'è un altro metodo per controllare la masterizzazione?
<ranxerox> buongiorno
<vittoriox> buongiorno ranxerox
<cristian_c> ciao, sul notebook è montata la seguente scheda audio:
<cristian_c> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<cristian_c> Quando inserisco lo spinotto delle cuffie nell'uscita cuffie del notebook, se in quell'istante viene riprodotto ad esempio un brano musicale, la musica passa dalle casse del notebook alle cuffie, e dalle casse non proviene più alcun suono finché le cuffie non vengono scollegate dall'uscita. A quel punto la musica ricomincia ad uscire dalle casse. Proprio come dovrebbe essere. Quello che mi serve è una richie
<cristian_c> sta particolare: vorrei disattivare le cuffie arbitrariamente, nel senso di non far succedere niente se inserisco le cuffie nell'uscita, in modo che il suono continui a uscire soltanto dalle casse. In pratica è come se l'uscita cuffie non esistesse più per la scheda audio. Si può fare una cosa del genere? Inoltre vorrei fare in modo che l'eventuale procedura da adottare funzionasse non soltanto sul mio noteb
<cristian_c> ook ma anche su tutti gli altri. Come si potrebbe fare?
<cristian_c> ho impostato su muto le cuffie da alsamixer, ma appena lo faccio si disattiva anche l'icona audio del sistema (cioè appare una 'x' nell'icona). In pratica l'audio generale del sistema diventa muto e, se provo a riprodurre qualche suono, non si sente nulla uscire dalle casse. Il suono ricomincia ad uscire soltanto quando deseleziono la casella 'Muto' dal volume di uscita dalle preferenze audio del mixer. Come m
<cristian_c> ai accade questa cosa ed esiste un metodo per disattivare l'uscita cuffie che non dia problemi di questo tipo?
<alnuvola> buongiorno a tutti
<vittoriox> per cristian_c forse quello che vuoi fare tu non si può fare, lo spinotto che inserisci commuta fisicamente con un deviatore l'uscita dell'altoparlante interno alle cuffie almeno cosi succede in molte radio portatili e forse anche nei pc
<attempt> ti fai un box esterno per le cuffie. ne esistono anche in vendita. vedi se il portatile ha un'uscita audio accessoria per aggiungere altoparlanti esterni e colleghi li uno scatolotto con buffer audio che raddoppia le uscite. su una metti la cuffia sull'altra gli altoparlanti.
<vittoriox> a volte nella commutazione si inseriscono anche delle resistenze che adattano il livello del segnale alle cuffie (per non distruggere i timpani) ciò rende troppo basso il livello per pilotare direttamente altoparlanti esterni ma si possono sempre usare altoparlanti amplificati
<cristian_c> attempt, quello che  mi serviva era proprio l'opposto :)
<reddos> ciao ho tolto x sbaglio nel pannello superiore indicator-applet o.4.6-ubuntu 1 e non riesco a rimetterlo io ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit grazie
<cristian_c> vittoriox, capisco, quindi l'inserimento delle cuffie rende tutto insuperabile?
<cristian_c> vittoriox, epppure questa caratteristica mi serve :(
<cristian_c> *eppure
<cristian_c> attempt, il problema non è che non funziona l'uscita cuffie
<vittoriox> cristian_c volevi prelevare il segnale audio senza scollegare gli altoparlanti?
<cristian_c> vittoriox, volevo fare in modo che l'audio uscisse sempre e comunque dagli altopalanti
<cristian_c> però quello che hai scrittosembra mettere fine ai giochi
<cristian_c> non si può superare un limite fisico
<cristian_c> sì, senza scollagare, visttoriox
<cristian_c> anche se va anche sulle cuffie non importa
<cristian_c> basta che continui ad andare anche sugli altparlanti
<cristian_c> *altoparlanti
<cristian_c> *scollegare
<cristian_c> *vittoriox
<cristian_c> vittoriox, ho visto che operazioni simili si possono effettuare dal mixer, ma evidentemente l'inserimento dello spinotto esclude in modo hardware l'uscita altoparlanti, quindi poco conta se dal punto software era attiva o meno, giusto?
<vittoriox> cristian-c mi sembra cosi
<cristian_c> vittoriox, ok, grazie, proverò a trovare conferme a quest'ipotesi, ma molto probabilmente è come scrivi
<cristian_c> :)
<vittoriox> si presuppone che se inserisci le cuffie queste debbano essere quelle che devono suonare
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> è come il tasto wireless sul pc
<cristian_c> se premi il tasto attivi o disattivi in modo hardware il modulo wlan
<vittoriox> si
<cristian_c> vittoriox, ok, grazie per il feedback e la spiegazione :)
<vittoriox> volevo  dire a reddos se ha provato con il tasto desto sul pannello a selezionare aggiungi al pannello poi indicatore di sezione......
<reddos> gia fatto
<vittoriox> reddos vuole dire che va bene o che non va?
<reddos> no lo trovo
<vittoriox> cosa ?
<reddos> ho  provato con il tasto desto sul pannello a selezionare aggiungi al pannello poi indicatore di sezione ma non riesco a trovare o a fare loperazione giusta
<vittoriox> reddos io ho provato adesso e dopo basta cliccare aggiungi e compare l'icona sul pannello forse non nella posizione giusta ma poi si sposta
<reddos> riprovo
<reddos> si apre una finestra  aggiungi al pannello ma non ce licona pe regolare audio
<vittoriox> hai perso l'audio o tutto il pannello?
<reddos> l'audio
<reddos> licona  audio
<vittoriox> e un comando da terminale
<vittoriox> ma adesso non lo ricordo
<reddos> l audio funziona
<vittoriox> manca la regolazione...
<vittoriox> ?
<reddos> esatto
<reddos>  lo tolta io x sbaglio
<vittoriox> e un comando da terminale ma adesso non lo ricordo vedo se lo ritrovo
<vittoriox> e ti dico
<reddos> grazie
<vittoriox> reddos digita sul terminale #gnome-volume-control-applet ora io ho due icone con l'altoparlante dammi una mano a toglierne una...!!!!!
<vittoriox> reddos chiudendo il terminale finisce anche la doppia icona ma tu rimani da capo.......
<reddos> lo fatto ma se chiudo il terminale va via licona audio
<reddos> e non ce se clicco con il tasto destro blocca sul pannello
<vittoriox> reddos anche se riavvi il pc l'icona non appare?
<reddos> no fa uguale
<reddos> quando chiudo il terminale licona sparisce
<vittoriox> in un post hanno proposto di aggiungere gnome-volume-control-applet nelle applicazioni di avvio (sistema>preferenze>applicazioni di avvio>aggiungi una riga con il comando ) a me sembra eccessivo ma forse funziona....
<vittoriox> sto panello è una croce
<reddos> ci provo
<alecv> salve
<vittoriox> ciao
<reddos> funziona
<reddos> grazie mille
<alecv> qualcuno usa tor e vidali?
<reddos> buona giornata a tutti ciao
<alecv> mi è rimasta la finestra di trasmision tutta grigia. se la chiudo mi chiede di terminare il processo, do ok e non si chiude la finestra, nel gestione task non lo vedo come lo termino?
<alecv> nessuno ha suggerimenti? :D
<vittoriox> :-(
<freepenguin> ubuntu one: se metto dei file nella cartella locale "ubuntu one" dopo un po' essi sono caricati sul server, se elimino dei file in locale i file vengono eliminati anche sul server, i file caricati sul server tramite client web non sono scaricati in locale
<freepenguin> quello che ho bisogno di sapere è:
<freepenguin>  1) come posso cancellare localmente un file presente all'interno della cartella ubuntu one senza che venga cancellato anche sul server
<freepenguin> 2) perché i file non vengono scaricati in locale
<freepenguin> ?
<karma_> buona domenica a tutti
<karma_> scusate , non riesco a risolvere un problema , dando l'update da terminale mi esce :Tipo "ain" non riconosciuto alla riga 3 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/team-xbmc-ppa-oneiric.list
<karma_> E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti.
<karma_> ho provato a spuntare dall'elenco sorgenti quella riga ma niente
<karma_> non riesco a installare , aggiornare...
<bl4de> karma_, credo manchi una "m" a "main" alla riga 3 del file da te citato ;)
<bl4de> se lo apri con un editor come gedit o nano, con privilegi di root (sudo) e ci metti la m dovrebbe funzionare...
<karma_> bl4de, grazie , scemo io che non me ne ero accorto :) grazie!
<karma_> risolto
<bl4de> karma_, :)
<bl4de> di niente, karma_
<freepenguin> nessuno sa dirmi d ubuntu one?
<fabio_cc> per la domanda 1) non ha molto senso, perché lo scopo di ubuntu one è proprio di mantenere la sincronizzazione delle cartelle
<jester-> freepenguin: chi cerca trova http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_One https://one.ubuntu.com/
<freepenguin> jester-, ehm no probabilmente non hai letto le domande che ho fatto prima
<freepenguin> jester-, come posso cancellare localmente un file presente all'interno della cartella ubuntu one senza che venga cancellato anche sul server?
<jester-> freepenguin: che c'è piu di leggere come funza sulla relativa home
<jester-> freepenguin: e pure chiedere in #ubuntuone
<freepenguin> jester-, ok cheido li
<freepenguin> chiedo*
<jester-> freepenguin: se non lo sanno loro.....
<wbBlueDave> Buongiorno a tutti! chiedo scusa in anticipo se ripeto la mia domanda (che ho posto ieri notte); Ho un portatile Sony Vaio VPCEH running Ubuntu 11.04 e lo scrolling verticale del touchpad non mi funziona...Ve ne sarei grato se mi aiutaste
<jester-> wbBlueDave: problema non noto qui dentro, provato a cercare su forum it e en?
<wbBlueDave> ok jester- ti ringrazio
<nahoko> ciao a tutti ho un problema con la webcam del mio netbook msi u130 : ho xubuntu 11.10 ho installato cheese e mi dice device not found; come posso risolvere questa cosa? vi ringrazio
<SaaMmY> ciao mentre stavo installando ubuntu si è bloccato il pulsante continua
<fabio_cc> nahoko, nel terminale dai il comando lsusb e posta il risultato su ubuntu paste
<jester-> wbBlueDave: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Laptop/Sony/Vaio/FSeries/Natty#Keyboard_and_Touchpad
<fabio_cc> !paste | nahoko
<ubot-it> nahoko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nahoko> ok
<SaaMmY> hey qui come posso fare? devo provare a reinstallare daccapo?
<wbBlueDave> jester-, ho già eseguito la procedura e non mi funziona
<jester-> wbBlueDave: non so cosa dirti
<nahoko> fabio_cc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/729905/
<SaaMmY> ops sono andato indietro perchè non potevo andare avanti e non riesco ad andare avanti
<SaaMmY> e propriio bloccato il tasto continua
<fabio_cc> SaaMmY, forse non stai specificando qualche informazione obbligatoria
<SaaMmY> no è a posto
<SaaMmY> ne sono sicuro
<SaaMmY> qui ogni passo dell'installazione come vado indietro
<SaaMmY> non riesco ad andare avanti
<fabio_cc> nahoko, nella lista delle periferiche usb non compare, forse è disabilitata dal bios?
<SaaMmY> si è solo bloccato il tasto avanti/continua
<fabio_cc> nahoko, normalmente le webcam interne sono connesse tramite usb
<ubuntu> ciao
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<SaaMmY> mi chiedo se posso bloccare la installazione ora e continuarla dopo o devo farlo daccapo?
<jester-> wbBlueDave: http://www.bhagwad.com/blog/2010/technology/alps-synaptics-touchpad-configuration-in-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04.html/
<nahoko> fabio_cc: fabio ma avevo prima ubuntu 11.10 e mi funzionava ora non piu
<wbBlueDave> jester-, ci guardo in questo momento, grazie mille
<fabio_cc> nahoko, ok allora non può essere disabilitata, però se non viene vista a livello hardware non si può far nulla
<fabio_cc> nahoko, per sicurezza dai lspci e posta come prima
<nahoko> fabio_cc: ok
<SaaMmY> uffa non capisco io scelgo la foto o me la faccio anche per la webcam ma non mi fa andare avanti
<nahoko> fabio_cc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/729909/
<fabio_cc> nahoko, non compare nemmeno tra le periferche pci, ubuntu la webcam non la vede nemmeno a livello hardware quindi direi che non si può far nulla
<nahoko> fabio_cc :ok ti ringrazio quindi dovrei vedere se si puo fare qualcosa nel bios vero?
<fabio_cc> nahoko, io pensavo potesse essere disabilitata dal bios, ma se mi dici che con la versione precedente di ubuntu funzionava e tu non hai toccato nulla nel bios, allora la webcam è apposto ed è ubuntu che non la vede più
<nahoko> fabio_cc: devo aspettare le prox versioni del kernel per avere questa funzione o e prorpio persa?
<fabio_cc> nahoko, questo non te lo so dire, questa cosa che ti è successa si chiama "regressione", normalmente ad ogni nuova versione di ubuntu vengono supportate sempre più periferiche, ma inevitabilmente si perde il supporto per alcune
<nahoko> fabio_cc: ok ti ringrazio tanto per l'aiuto ;)
<fabio_cc> nahoko, comunque prova ad effettuare qualche ricerca sul forum e so google. specificando il modello del tuo netbook
<nahoko> ;)
<fabio_cc> nahoko, di nulla
<alecv> una domanda, ho un acer aspire 3050 (un portatile) cercando su interne un sistema per flashare il bios ho letto un articolo per il netbook acer aspire one che dice di rendere una chiavetta usb avviabile con il sistema freedos 1.0, copiare i file dell'aggiornamento bios, riavviare e aggiornare.  Secondo voi funziona?
<fabio_cc> !chat | alecv
<ubot-it> alecv: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alecv> xchè transmission diventa tutto griggio e non si chiude +?
<fabio_cc> alecv, quando ti succede?
<alecv> dopo un po' che scarica
<alecv> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<raffa50> salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | raffa50
<ubot-it> raffa50: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<raffa50> perchè quando inserisco la eternet nel mio notebook
<raffa50> non si conette
<raffa50> ma devo riavviare
<raffa50> ?ì
<FloodBotIt1> raffa50: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fabio_cc> !enter | raffa50
<ubot-it> raffa50: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<fabio_cc> raffa50, dopo che colleghi la ethernet come diventa l'icona del network manager, in alto a destra?
<raffa50> rimane uguale
<fabio_cc> raffa50, che simbolo?
<raffa50> quello di quando è disconesso
<raffa50> o se era conesso il wi-fi rinane il simbolo wii
<fabio_cc> raffa50, e se ci clicchi sopra compare la connessione che ti interessa?
<raffa50> no
<raffa50> la lista conessionmi via cavo rimane vuota
<raffa50> e devo riavviare...
<fabio_cc> raffa50, suppongo che la connessione che ti interessa è Auto eth0
<raffa50> già sei un vegente
<fabio_cc> raffa50, poca ironia
<fabio_cc> raffa50, clic col sinistro sull'icona di network manager
<fabio_cc> raffa50, scegli modifica connessioni
<raffa50> ora sono conesso con l'eternet...
<raffa50> nopn c'è modifica conessioni
<fabio_cc> raffa50, col sinistro
<fabio_cc> raffa50, anzi in effetti è uguale sinistro o destro, dovrebbe essere l'ultima voce
<raffa50> ho fatto col destro e ho trovato. ho ubuntu 11.10
<raffa50> in via cavo vedo wired conection 1
<raffa50> se sconetto l'ethernet vedo auto qualcosa...
<fabio_cc> raffa50, seleziona wired connection 1 e scegli modifica
<raffa50> poi?
<fabio_cc> raffa50, connetti automaticamente è spuntato? o la relativa voce in inglese
<raffa50> è spuntato
<fabio_cc> raffa50, non ho capito, ma Auto eth0 compare nella lista delle reti via cavo?
<raffa50> adesso che ho l'eternet conesso no
<fabio_cc> raffa50, dico su modifica connessioni, li devono comparire tutte, anche quelle non in uso
<raffa50> no c'è solo wired comnection 1
<fabio_cc> raffa50, la cosa che non capisco è che Auto eth0 si crea da sola, mentre wired connection 1 sembra una connessione di rete creata da te
<raffa50> no non ho creato nulla
<raffa50> se vuoi disconetto
<fabio_cc> raffa50, Wired connection 1,2 etc... sono i nomi che vengono dati automaticamente alle nuove connesioni create dall'utente
<raffa50> ho solo collegato il cavo eterneth
<raffa50> e ho riavviato per conettermi. vorrei evitare questa procedura
<fabio_cc> raffa50, puoi far la prova a scollegare eth, e cancellare tutte le connessioni via cavo che compaiono in modifica connessioni
<raffa50> ok al massimo riconetto col wifi e ti dico
<fabio_cc> raffa50, poi ricolleghi il cavo, dovresti avere auto eth0
<raffa50> capito
<fabio_cc> raffa50, ti colleghi ad un router col cavo no?
<raffa50> funziona tutto grazie mille
<fabio_cc> raffa50, prego
<prist> buongiorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | prist
<ubot-it> prist: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<prist> scusate un'informazione, installando la versione 11.10 la scheda grafica intel hd non viene riconosciuta, sono 2 giorni che ci sbatto la testa
<prist> qualcuno puo aiutarmi=
<prist> ciaofabio
<massimo18> !intel | prist
<ubot-it> prist: Schede audio intel HDA: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel - Schede video intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel
<prist> azz
<prist> grazie, ora provo
<prist> ma parla solo della i810
<massimo18> prist,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Intel/Open
<massimo18> altro non so dirti
<prist> si ma non capisco, dopo aver visualizzato la pagina su quale link devo andare?
<prist> è scarno di info
<landiro> ciao avrei bisogno di aiuto per un mousepad
<massimo18> prist la tua scheda è elencata?
<prist> la mia è Intel HD
<peppe84_> prist, che scheda video hai esattamente? posta il risultato di questo comando: lspci | grep VGA
<prist> altro non so
<prist> ok
<peppe84_> poi anche di questo lshw -c display | grep driver
<prist> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<massimo18> uhmmm
<peppe84_> eh
<massimo18> prist, scheda grafica integrata
<prist> si è un portatile
<prist> la versione 10.04 andava bene
<massimo18> prist, ma quali sono i problemi?
<prist> che non utilizza la mia scheda video
<prist> grossi problemi non ne ho
<prist> se uso virtual dj
<prist> si inchioda tutto
<massimo18> prist, sei collegato con il portatile ora?
<prist> ma ad esempio
<prist> si si
<FloodBotIt1> prist: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<prist> teoricamente va bene
<prist> se rimango nello stanard
<prist> compiz non interessa piu di tanto
<prist> se ne puo fa de meno
<prist> massimo18 al comando lshw -c display | grep driver
<landiro> qualcuna sa dirmi come mai dopo aver aggiornato da ubuntu 11.04 a 11.10 il mousepad del portatile è morto? ho controllato e risulta enabled
<prist> è uscito configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<prist> landiro a me per fortuna va bene
<massimo18> prist, quel comando lo ha chiesto peppe84_  non io
<prist> massimo18 aaaaa ok
<prist> scusa
<peppe84_> eheh :-) prist ma che portatile hai?
<prist> packard bell
<prist> tk85
<landiro> prist ho letto nei forum e non sono l'unica ad avere il problema.. ma le soluzioni suggerite non  sono funzionate
<prist> massimo18 sono 2 giorni che guardo da tutte le parti
<prist> landiro so solo che quest'ultima versione da problemi un po a tutti
<landiro> ok vedrò nei prossimi giorni ,magari con qualche aggiornamento fisseranno i bugs
<prist> per non parlare della prossima, ho letto che consiglieranno fortemente di scaricare la versione 64B
<peppe84_> prist, ho cercato il tuo modello qui per vedere come è in generale ma nada: http://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<landiro> io ho un acer,
<landiro> ma sempre problemi con 11.10
<prist> peppe84, ok grazie, al massimo butto il portatile
<prist> hahahahahaha
<peppe84_> :-)
<landiro> prist parlano bene di mint ,speriamo di non dover cambiare
<prist> vero landiro
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<prist> peppe84 e massimo 18 sul sito intel ho trovato questo
<prist> ma nn ci capisco una mazza
<prist> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2011Q3.html
<prist> wow è entrato dio
<prist> maaaa
<massimo18> -.-
<landiro> anche io ho un intel shared.. non  regge bene ho provato anche a loggare con gnome invece che unity,ma mi sembra ancora piu in afanno
<prist> peppe84 sul link postato sai darmi info?
<prist> vado a finire di pranzare, altrimenti mia moglie mi uccide oggi
<prist> ciao a tutti e grazie
<prist> spero di essere fortunato la prox volta
<flavia> hallo everybody!
<flavia> i have a problem with the installation of ubuntu on my computer...can i ask there?
<degli> si puoi anche scrivere in italiano flavia
<flavia> ah ok! grazie!
<flavia> io ho un vecchio computer fisso, con 1 gb di ram e sistema operativo windows xp che vorrei rendere ubuntu. ho eseguito correttamente la procedura che ho trovato sul vostro sito per montarlo da chiavetta... ma mi appare una scritta simile "uncompression error - system halted" e non riesco a proseguire
<peppe84_> flavia, quale procedura esattamente? quella di avviarlo dentro windows o altre?
<flavia> quella di avviarlo sostituendo windows...quindi non in parallelo\
<flavia> ho montato il file iso su una chiavetta, impostato il bios e riavviato
<flavia> ma non funziona
<remix_tj> flavia: hai usato unetbootin?
<flavia> si, esattamente. e ho provato anche senza, ovvero con programmi come daemon tool (quando ho usato il cd)
<remix_tj> controlla che la iso sia ok
<flavia> ne ho scaricate ormai 8 diverse, quindi credo che il problema sia proprio del mio computer... solo che non saprei proprio dire a cosa si riferisce quel "uncompression error - system halted"
<remix_tj> flavia: si ma hai fatto il check dell'MD5?
<flavia> si, ed e' tutto ok.
<remix_tj> bah
<peppe84_> flavia, se hai ancora windows installato e non vuoi usare un cd puoi tentare in questo modo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<remix_tj> e hai provato a cambiare chiavetta?
<K99Brain> flavia, le iso le prendi da dove?
<flavia> ho provato anche a cambiare chiavetta, a cambiare cd
<remix_tj> beh anche wubi e' una buona soluzione per vedere se il problema e' del tuo pc
<flavia> dal sito originale di ubuntu, prelevo il torrent e scarico, oppure direttamente dal sito
<flavia> ho provato anche la versione 10.4
<flavia> comunque SCUSATE il disturbo, davvero...e' che non so piu' dove sbattere la testa!
<remix_tj> flavia: siamo qua apposta e tra l'altro fuori c'e' brutto tempo quindi non ci resta molto altro da fare :-D
<K99Brain> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=358148.msg2768850
<K99Brain> flavia, fai il check della ram
<K99Brain> flavia, forse hai lo stesso problema del tizio sul forum... un banco di ram danneggiato
<flavia> potrebbe essere... provo a toglierne uno?
<K99Brain> flavia, beh, prima fai il check
<K99Brain> sempre usando la chiavetta ubuntu che hai
<K99Brain> scegli test della memoria
<flavia> ok, ora ci provo! ci mettero' un po'... poi posso ricontattarvi nel caso qualcosa andasse storto o non riuscissi a risolvere?
<peppe84_> flavia, un altra cosa da verificare che mi viene in mente è se hai scaricato la versione a 32 bit. in giro per la rete la prima indiziata sembra la ram.
<peppe84_> flavia, fuori piove :-)
<flavia> si, ho la versione 32 bit perche' il mio computer non credo che digerirebbe una 64 bit :)
<peppe84_> si esatto :-)
<flavia> e' un pentium 4 dell'hp
<flavia> mi sento un po' ignorante a non riuscire ad installare ubuntu al secondo anno di ingegneria informatica :D
<K99Brain> flavia, se fosse la ram andata, c'è poco da sentirsi ignoranti
<flavia> prima di procedere con l'estrazione dei banchi di ram, ho provato ad installarlo con wubi. a parte che quando lo avvio mi si apre una finestra con scritto che il disco di windows non e' presente, ad un certo punto dell'installazione si blocca e mi viene richiesto di consultare il file con i messaggi di errore: c:\docume~1\hp_adm~1\impost~1\temp\wubi-10.04.3-rev192.log
<Death__> ciao a tutti
<Death__> ragazzi delle volte mi scompare la barra di sopra e la barra laterale di unity , mi fa vedere solo il desktop con le cartelle e basta , allora da terminale digito ''unity --reset'' e mi da questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/730003/ però non mi combina niente , quale potrebbe essere la causa? grazie
<Death__>  ragazzi delle volte mi scompare la barra di sopra e la barra laterale di unity , mi fa vedere solo il desktop con le cartelle e basta , allora da terminale digito ''unity --reset'' e mi da questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/730003/ però non mi combina niente , quale potrebbe essere la causa? grazie :)
<frezli> ciao vorrei chiede se avete notizie delle extension per gnome3 nei repo di ubuntu ..... grazie
<bruno6366> sos
<bruno6366> ho installato ubuntu nel mio asus eeepc series 4g
<bruno6366> adesso non riesco a fare l'aggiornamento perche' il disco rigido e' insufficiente
<Death__> non hai spazio sull'hard disk
<remix_tj> ah flavia c'e' gente che al 5o anno di ingegneria non lo sa fare. quindi tranquilla :-D
<bruno6366> si
<bruno6366> posso fare la partizione con un supporto sd?
<Death__> bruno6366: ma quanti GB gli hai dato a ubuntu?
<Death__> nella sua partizione?
<bobbybong> bruno6366, dovevi farlo all'installazione magari la home su sd
<bruno6366> purtroppo nn ti seguo
<Death__> scusate il mio problema comunque lo avete letto?
<bruno6366> adesso nn lo posso ripartire con una sd?
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | Death__
<ubot-it> Death__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bruno6366> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/
<Death__>  ragazzi delle volte mi scompare la barra di sopra e la barra laterale di unity , mi fa vedere solo il desktop con le cartelle e basta , allora da terminale digito ''unity --reset'' e mi da questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/730003/ però non mi combina niente , quale potrebbe essere la causa? grazie
<bobbybong> bruno6366, non si può magari non facilmente
<bruno6366> ok quindi cosa mi consigli?
<bobbybong> reinstalla
<frezli> death che computer hai ? la scheda video è in grado di gestire unity3d bene ??
<bobbybong> o cerca su google
<bobbybong> se esiste nuna soluzione
<bruno6366> purtroppo nn ricordo come si f a reinstallare ilprogramma grazie lo stesso
<Death__> frezli: si o anche fatto il test da terminale e dice che e supportato
<Death__> frezli: o 2GB di RAM un processore amd sempron 3600+ da 2GHz
<frezli> e scheda video
<Death__> frezli: 2 sec che controllo
<frezli> lspci | grep -i vga
<Death__> 2 Nvidia GeForce 7050 PV / nForce 630a
<Death__> ne o 2
<frezli> quella scheda non ha sicuramente problemi allora sarà altro
<nicotano> salve
<Death__> frezli: infatti
<Death__> salve nicotano
<Death__> frezli: potrebbe essere compiz???
<nicotano> ciao Death__
<Death__> frezli: visto che unity e un plugin di compiz
<Roybetty> sera
<Roybetty> tutti ocupati
<Death__> ora al comando ''unity --reset'' mi aggiunge alla fine compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x2e00044  compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x2c011d3  compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x2c0120b  compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x2c011fd  compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x2c011ef  
<Death__> sera Roybetty
<Roybetty> ciao
<Roybetty> prima volta in questo canale
<Roybetty> ciao a tutti
<Death__> uh
<Roybetty> mi potete aiutare con un programma
<Death__> hai qualche problema? hai bisogno di aiuto?
<Roybetty> mmm diciamo di si
<Roybetty> con un prog ktorent
<Death__> si spiega
<Roybetty> praticamente mi esce la schermata del bag
<Roybetty> bug
<Roybetty> e poi e in inglese
<Roybetty> non riesco a scaricarlo in taliano
<Roybetty> italiano
<Death__> io non lo uso da tanto
<frezli> per i torrent se vuoi un buon prog usa deluge che è ben fatto
<Roybetty> ha ok
<Roybetty> deluge
<Roybetty> ok
<Death__> frezli: allora hai trovato qualcosa sul mio problema? scusa se ti assillo
<Roybetty> lo posso scaricare da shell
<luca1975> salve a tutti
<Roybetty> ciao luca
<luca1975> ho risolto magicamente dopo nottate insonni e sono riuscito a far funzionare il micorfono della web cam
<luca1975> ma la web cam con skype non ne vuole sapere
<luca1975> chi mi aiuta???
<luca1975> se vado sulla configurazione di skype midice usb camera 048d:08da on dev:/video/0
<luca1975> o provato a cambiarlo direttamente ma non riesco
<luca1975> ritengo si debba agire o reinstallando tutto oppure correggendo questa voce
<Death__> non so che dirti luca
<Death__> beh io vado ci si vede piu tardi forse
<Death__> ciaooo passo e chiudo
<gian_> ciao a tutti, come mai quando lancio xgnokii non succede nulla?
<nicotano> lancialo da terminale e leggi che errore ti da
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/730052/
<nicotano> gian_, mi sembra che le righe 9 e 10 spieghino bene, controlla nella tua home che ci siano quei file e cmq che il rurro sia compatibile con le gtk3 se stai usando ubuntu 11.10
<nicotano> gian_,  se cerchi nel forum sembra che tutti hanno questo tuo stesso problema
<gian_> purtroppo ho già fatto una ricerca, ma non ho risolto nulla
<gian_> andando nella home non ho travato nulla riguardo xgnokii
<nicotano> gian_, cerca in google xgnokii+ubuntu ci sono anche guide ma da provare non so se sono compatiibili con l'ultimo ubuntu
<gian_> ok, grazie
<polpoext> salve avrei un problema con il mio portatile ... non riesco a vedere lo schermo che ho connesso: un secondo schermo che utilizzavo bene con la jaunty ora con 11.10 i386 non vedo mi dice nelle impostazioni nvidia che non vede lo schermo ....
<newlife> ciao Aizram :)
<Aizram> ciao newlife :D
<newlife> Aizram: ti cercavo in questi giorni ..........
<Aizram> ................. perchè?
<newlife> Aizram: siamo alla ricerca di un musicista :) e pensavo a te
<newlife> una........ in questo caso :)
<newlife> sempre per quella storia del jingle....... Aizram
<newlife> :)
<Aizram> ahhh ora ricordo
<Aizram> vabbè sono una schiappa, mi spiace :P
<newlife> maccome....... nicotano mi ha detto che sei una musicista :)
<Aizram> no non nonononon
<Aizram> si è sbagliato :D
<newlife> nicotano non sbaglia mai Aizram
<Aizram> lol
<chebello> ciao a tutti
<Roybetty> wow sto deluge funge proprio bene
<chebello> qualcuno s dirmi perchè mediamonley non suona ?
<alecv> buonasera
<chebello> sera
<alecv> voglio provare a installare win seven o xp
<alecv> ho tutto il disco occupato da ubuntu
<alecv> posso ridurre la partizione spostandola a sinistra e lasciare lo spazio x win?
<alecv> con una live di gparted
<remix_tj> alecv: certo
<remix_tj> solo che e' sconsigliato installare ubuntu prima di windows
<alecv> xchè?
<alecv> il grub lo recupero
<remix_tj> windows non e' gentile nei confronti degli altri sistemi
<remix_tj> ah beh
<remix_tj> se hai presente come fare allora fai pure
<alecv> dici che win cancella tutto?
<alecv> anche ubuntu?
<remix_tj> comunque basta anche il live di ubuntu sai, c'e' il gestore dischi per fare la partizione prima
<remix_tj> bah
<remix_tj> basta prestare attenzione
<mediamonkey> gparted
<alecv> faccio cosi installo win e poi ubuntu tanto non ho dati da salvare
<mediamonkey> prova prima con gparted
<mediamonkey> basta fare un altra partizione
<Roybetty> windows
<Roybetty> ma no
<mediamonkey> perchè mediamonkey non suona :-( ??
<Roybetty> non usatelo hahahhaha
<mediamonkey> :) concordo
<mediamonkey> poi ce wine per far girare i prg win
<Roybetty> e manco i mac
<Roybetty> gia
<alecv> mmm
<Roybetty> anche se non fa girare tutto
<alecv> uso x lavoro internet explorer 6.0
<alecv> e win xp
<Roybetty> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mediamonkey> infatti ho prob con mediamonkey :-(
<Roybetty> mado
<Roybetty> explore 6.0
<Roybetty> mio dio
<Roybetty> raga qualcuno e'  esperto di ssh
<Roybetty> mi servirebbe una guida
<bobbybong> !ssh
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<mediamonkey> cosa è ssh
<Roybetty> grazie gia letta
<Roybetty> ma mi servirebbe una guida per la sicurezza
<Roybetty> tipo firewall ecc..
<bobbybong> !firewall
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firewall | IpTables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables | GUI per iptables: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Firestarter
<Roybetty> uso 2 pc con conessione rete ssh
<Roybetty> mille grazzie bot
<Roybetty> mo leggo
<Roybetty> mmm anche questa lo letta
<Roybetty> va be
<Roybetty> ma non mi sembra cosi
<Roybetty> specifica
<Roybetty> magari sono io che non capisco
<degli> ma apparte webmin
<degli> q'è qualche altro servizio per gestire iptables via web?
<Roybetty> e comunque si parla anche di samba
<Roybetty> a me non iteressa windows
<Roybetty> lo abbandonato :))
<d4vey> Roybetty, cosa cerchi? (probabilmente non riesco comunque ad aiutarti, non ho letto prima...)
<Roybetty> ok scarico Firestarter
<Roybetty> ok
<bobbybong> alt f1 una volta era così io uso kde ed è ancora così
<Roybetty> si si
<Roybetty> quello
<sbubba> uhm io cercavo proprio il comando per aprirlo, non la combinazione tasti, per metterlo nelle scorciatoie da tastiera
<sbubba> lo volevo buttare sul tasto windows
<Roybetty> ha
<Roybetty> boo
<Roybetty> mmm ho scaricato il firewall e ssh non mi conette piu
<Roybetty> be almeno so che funziona
<Roybetty> :))
<Roybetty> qualcuno mi puo aiutare con ipv6
<bobbybong> !chat | Roybetty
<ubot-it> Roybetty: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Roybetty> ok
<ugone> Ciao a tutti
<sbubba> ugone, ciao
<ugone> :-)
<mediamonkey> qualcuno mi sa dire perchè mediamonkey non suona tutto il resto funziona.
<bobbybong> mediamonkey, non è nei repo di ubuntu questo programma
<mediamonkey> è un prg win che ho istallato con win
<mediamonkey> wine
<bobbybong> !chat | mediamonkey
<ubot-it> mediamonkey: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mediamonkey> eccomi era saltato dicevo è un prg win che carico con wine
<bobbybong> !chat | mediamonkey
<ubot-it> mediamonkey: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mediamonkey> ah sorry c'è un link diretto ?
<proviamo> chiedo scusa il canale per wine ?
<bobbybong> #winehq
<sbubba> solo a me emesene si blocca al caricamento invece di aprire l'account msn?
<sbubba> mah anche ieri sera si bloccava o entrava e non vedevo nessuno in linea, entrando da firefox invece la gente c'era
<pioggianelbosco> chat.it
<pioggianelbosco> chat-it
<bobbybong> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ankise> buona sera
<ankise> buona sera
<anna> ciao
<alnuvola_> salve qualcuni mi sa dire l'ultima relase del kernel della 11.10
<ankise> ciao, avrei un quesito
<alnuvola_> *qualcuno
<Guest12206> ho appena istallato l ubuntu sul mio portatile
<Guest12206> ma sn un po' imbranata come si fa a sbostare la barra?
<Guest12206> dei programmi
<ankise> io sto facendo il back-up dei documenti, e sto scaricando l'immagine iso di ubunto, qualcuno puo spiegarmi quando avro finito come procedere, grazie
<airgnox> Guest12206 ,  lubuntu o ubuntu hai installato a che barra ti riferisci ?
<alnuvola_> Guest12206 hai installato ubuntu o lubuntu ???
<bobbybong> ! iso | ankise
<ubot-it> ankise: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<bobbybong> !installazione | ankise
<ubot-it> ankise: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alnuvola_> !kernel
<ubot-it> Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<Guest12206> qualcuno mi dice come si fa a spostare la barra sei programmi di lubuntu? perche rimane ferma e mi riduce lo schermo
<ankise> grazie, ora li leggo, cosa è il kernel?
<airgnox> Guest12206 , mi spiace non son pratico di lubuntu :(
<bobbybong> ! iso | ankise
<ubot-it> ankise: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<bobbybong> !installazione | ankise
<ubot-it> ankise: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest12206> è uguale ad ubuntu
<Guest12206> ma è più legero
<alnuvola_> Guest12206 hai provato a cliccare tasto destro sulla barra
<Guest12206> in ubuntu come si stosta la barra dei programmi?
<ankise> io credo di aver preso quello giusto, ubunto i386
<Guest12206> non funziona
<alnuvola_> ankise dipende se hai un pc a 64bit
<alnuvola_> devi prendere x86_64
<alnuvola_> se hai un pc a 64 bit
<Guest12206> aiutooooooooooooo
<ankise> dove posso vederlo? il portatile è uno di 3 4 anni fa
<ankise> pentium 4
<bobbybong> la i386 funziona anche sul 64bit
<bobbybong> la i386 va bene
<ankise> cosa è il kernel?
<bobbybong> è linux
<alnuvola_> ankise nn fare domande del genere altrimenti ti fucilano :P
<bobbybong> apri google e cerca
<Guest12206> qualcuno mi dice come si fa a spostare la barra sei programmi di ubuntu? perche rimane ferma e mi riduce lo schermo
<Guest12206> qualcuno mi dice come si fa a spostare la barra sei programmi di ubuntu? perche rimane ferma e mi riduce lo schermo
<ankise> scusate non volevo, è che non ho capito cos'è completarlo
<Guest12206> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<alnuvola_> Guest12206 "Tasto DESTRO -Propietà" cosi si sposta in ubuntu
<bobbybong> ankise, ti ho passato due link leggili se ti interessa provare ubuntu al kernel ci pensi poi
<Guest12206> l'ho fatto nn succede niente quando clicco con il tasto destro
<ankise> si li ho aperti, ora li leggo, a dopo grazie
<alnuvola_> Guest12206 nn so che dirti, lubuntu è fatto con LXDE apri google e cerca
<Guest12206> ok
<alnuvola_> mi date conferma che l'ultimo kernel stabile è il 3.0.8	
<davide_> salve, domanda per ridurra a icona il terminale di ubuntu  cmeè la procedura
<davide2> :-Xcome ridurre a icona con comdandi tastiera il terminale di linux
<ankise> ora masterizzo il cd e poi parto con l'istallazione (senza pertizione) quindi potrei rimanere senza pc, c'è qualc'os'altro che dovrei sapere, al quale dovrei prestare attenzione, visto che poi potrei non riuscire piua comunicare, o è tutto abbastanza intuitivo?
<sbubba> ankise, al massimo se hai qualche problema rientri da live
<ankise> cioe?
<ankise> che significa rientrare da live?
<davide2> scusate sapete come aiutarmi
<poldo> ciao
<davide2> e mettere thunderbird in italiano, è tutto in englis
<poldo> ogni volta che eseguo un aggiornamento, esce questa frase.              Duplicate sources.list entry http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable/non-free i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/deb.opera.com_opera_dists_stable_non-free_binary-i386_Packages).........
<ankise> qualcuno mi spiega cosa si intende rientrare da live please?
<sbubba> ankise, quando avvii il pc da cd puoi scegliere se provare il sistema in live appunto, da cd, oppure di installare.
<ankise> ok grazie, ora provo, grazie di tutto buon proseguimento.
<sbubba> ankise, leggi qualche wiki va, che non fa mai male http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/
<poldo> ogni volta che eseguo un aggiornamento, esce questa frase.              Duplicate sources.list entry http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable/non-free i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/deb.opera.com_opera_dists_stable_non-free_binary-i386_Packages)..........Non ricordo perchè lo messa: potete darmi una mano a toglierla ?  Grazie per l'aiuto.  HO UBUNTU 11.10 con grafica LXDE
<sbubba> avrai un repository doppio
<poldo> sbubba,   ma non riesco a vederlo
<sbubba> poldo, ma se dai da terminale sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list te lo apre?
<poldo> sbubba,    http://paste.ubuntu.com/730176/
<sbubba> poldo, spè lì non lo vedo. apri sorgenti software e guarda sulla scheda "altro software"
<sbubba> ci dovrebbe essere appunto il repo di opera  http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable/non-free i386 Packages doppione
<pleiotropy> ciao. ho un problema con l'audio. l'hardware non è riconosciuto sulle preferenze audio e in generale non ho suono. l'hardware è una intel hda 6 card
<sbubba> poldo, fammi sapere se era lì il doppione
<poldo> sbubba,   ok grazie 1000
<poldo> sbubba,  grazie 1000 risolto eri li il doppione ciaoooooooo
<sbubba> ciao XD
<davide__> Ciao
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lutber> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/730258/
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> ho un problema con internet
<Fifi> ciao a tutti
<Fifi> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<bobbybong> !qualcuno | Fifi
<ubot-it> Fifi: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Fifi> ho problemi con l'avvio dell'installazione, sia da win che da boot da cd..
<Fifi> il sistema dopo l'avvio dell'installazione mi da un errore del genere : udevd[141] : timeout : killing '/sbin/mprobe -bv pci :v000010002d.... ecc..ecc.. e non riesco ad avviare nulla..
<bobbybong> Fifi, la live funzionava bene?
<Fifi> non riesco ad avviare nemmeno wubi dal cd. mi da un errore l'applicazione pyrun.exe 'impossibile trovare il disco nell'unità
<bobbybong> Fifi, io wubi so cos'è ma non lo conosco pensavo che avevi installato normalmente wubi ti ha tritato windows?
<Fifi> no, vorrei installarlo in un altra partizione ma non riesco ad avviare da cd in nessun caso..
<bobbybong> Fifi, devi impostare il bios che si avvii da cd
<bobbybong> lo hai fatto?
<Fifi> si già fatto..
<Fifi> si avvia la prima schermata poi diventa nero il monitor
<bobbybong> ok
<Fifi> e mi da l'errore che ho scritto sopra continua a listare l'errore.
<bobbybong> dopo aver scelto la lingua con f2 premi f6 e scegli come opzione nomodeset e avvii
<Fifi> non riesco neanche ad arrivare alla selezione lingua
<bobbybong> prova il cd su un altro pc che magari non hai scaricato una iso buona
<Fifi> ho anche copntrollato l'md5 del file ed è corretto..
<bobbybong> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<bobbybong> allora il tuo pc non digerisce l'ultima ubuntu scarica la 10.04 che problemi non ne ha
<bobbybong> di solito :)
<Fifi> ok intanto provo..
<Fifi> ti ringrazio per la collaborazione..
<Fifi> ciao e buona serata a tutti..
<Rastaman> !seen knothole
<ubot-it> I have no seen command
<reale> hello
<reale> ho un problema con ubuntu 11 installato su virtualbox qualcuno può aiutarmi??
<reale> ??
<reale> ????????????
<reale> tok tok
<alecv> help me
<alecv> ho una broadcom bcm4318
<alecv> ho seguito la guida sulla documentazione della comunità
<alecv> ma stavolta non ha funzionato
<alecv> nulla?
<alecv> gigirock,  tu hai la soluzione x il wifi
<alecv> jester-, ci sei?
<smanettamento> sera
<alecv> serA
<smanettamento> perche se attivo finetre tremolanti non tremolano:-( ?
<alecv> gli mancherà l'alzaimer :D
 * floryn90 saluta a tutti 
<floryn90> ciao a tutti
<floryn90> ragazzi ho una piccola domanda :P
<floryn90> per caso si può installare un sistema operativo server su un pc senza scheda video ?
<smanettamento> e come fai a vedere quello che fai ?
<floryn90> quindi non si può fare in nessun modo :(
<smanettamento> facendo compiz --replace& si attiva ma non mi fa muopvere  le finestre !
<Italy> Hi to all
<Italy> I'm sorry I am swiss, what is the swiss channel?
<polpoext> salve avrei un problema con il mio portatile ... non riesco a vedere lo schermo che ho connesso: un secondo schermo che utilizzavo bene con la jaunty ora con 11.10 i386 non vedo mi dice nelle impostazioni nvidia che non vede lo schermo ....
<ilsanto> hi all
<ilsanto> ho un problemino su ubuntu 11.10
<ilsanto> non funziona la dock
<ilsanto> o meglio non me la carica all'avvio
<ilsanto> ho provato con  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ilsanto> ma nada
<ilsanto> sto lanciando tutto da shell...
<ilsanto> non vedo neppure il menu alto per fare il logout.....
<ilsanto> non ho voglia di reinstallarlo... (anche percé l'ho installato ieri sera.....)
<ilsanto> qualche idea =
<ilsanto> ?
<sbubba> ilsanto, ho perso l'inizio della domanda XD
<ilsanto> sbubba, non mi si vede la dock... e la pate alta in ubuntu 11.10 per parte alta intendo quella per fare il logout/reti ecc.ecc.
<ilsanto> non so che fare...
<sbubba> ilsanto, ah beh io ancora sto sulla 10.04, non so nulla per la 11.10 mi spiace
<ilsanto> sai come riavviare la dock ?
<sbubba> quale parte di "non so nulla per la 11.10 mi spiace" non è chiara?
<ilsanto> sbubba, ma la 10.04 non usa già unity ?
<gigirock> sbubba, dal terminale unity --reset
<sbubba> no, per fortuna :P
<sbubba> gigirock, mi sa che ti riferivi a ilsanto
<gigirock> ilsanto,  dal terminale unity --reset
<gigirock> sbubba, :)
<ilsanto> gigirock, appena provato....
<ilsanto> nada..
<ilsanto> faccio un riavvio...
<smanettamento> che fatica con compiz e 11.10
<smanettamento> a me la dock va
<sbubba> io l'ho messo in live proprio oggi ed andava benissimo. boh.
<smanettamento> cosa ?
<sbubba> la 11.10.la dock andava
<sbubba> e non ho nemmeno dovuto smanettare con i driver della scheda video o_O
<smanettamento> uguale
<smanettamento> ho qualche microproblema con compiz
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-29
<alby8844> ciao a tutti!!! ho un problemone....chi mi potebbe aiutare??
<samed87> con questa stampante ci sto battendo il capo poi ha anche lìaccenzione e lo spegnimento automatico
<samed87> ho un hp-p1102w della quale ho provato ad installare il suo firmware dal sito ma non funziona e ho il seguente errore
<samed87> error: No devices found on bus: usb
<angelo62> buongiorno a tutti, non riesco a installare flash player per firefox su ubuntu 12.04. qualcuno mi da una mano
<Maubuntu> angelo62: su ubuntu puoi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extra se vuoi che il +
<Maubuntu> angelo62: se vuoi che ti installi sia flash player sia i font microsoft, sia un po di utili codec
<angelo62> lo sto installando immagino dovrò riavviare firefox per verificare grazie infinite
<Maubuntu> angelo62: si devi riavviare firefox...Ricordati di accettari i termini di licenza quando ti chiede di installare i caratteri
<angelo62> ok grazie di nuovo
<angelo62> somo negato non c'è verso che riesca a installare flash su ubuntu. help me
<angelo62_> adesso sono in 2 due nella chat, incredibile
<jester-> bè "top" è dettagliato
<Bithunter> ciao a tutti
<saldiperi> buongiorno a tutti
<babau> ciao,,come si fa cambiare lingua del Thunderbird??
<mapreri> babau: strumenti > add-ons > languages > it
<mapreri> (strumenti non mi ricordo come lo rendono in inglese)
<babau> <mapreri> tools, grazie
<mapreri> babau: di nulla
<erchina> ciao a tutti
<erchina> ho problemi al boot di ubuntu server
<anto_> Salve, io ho un HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC con Core Duo P7450 con preinstallato WIN7 64bit; mi consigliate di installare la 12.10 32 o 64 bit ?????
<mapreri> anto_: 64, non c'è più motivo (o quasi) per avere un 32..
<erchina> ho raid1 e mi si blocca su: automatic FSCK failed..root filesystem mounted READ ONLY..
<mapreri> erchina: descrivi i problemi
<mapreri> !veggenti | erchina
<marcogulino> anto_ vai con 64 bit
<mapreri> ubot-it.. proprio ora??
<anto_> ma le tutte le applicazioni saranno compatibili  col, 64 bit???
<mapreri> !veggenti | erchina
<mapreri> anto_: si
<erchina> e dopo dice type CTRL D
<erchina> ctrl D to continue
<ubot-it> erchina: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<erchina> ok ok
<erchina> cercavo di stringere la cerchia di chi sa qualcosa
<anto_> e per i driver proprietari di HP come faccio? La 12.10 li ha dentro??
<marcogulino> anto_ certo.. ormai c'è quasi tutto
<mapreri> anto_: una volta c'erano problemi con qualche software proprietario, ma ora non più. c'è ancora qualche minuscolo problema di compatibilità con un manciata si sw, ma a meno che te non abbia bisogno di quelli non ci sono (e comunque son software proprietari)
<erchina> e quindi ho detto il prb in 2 parole x sapere chi sapesse in merito
<anto_> Grazie tante per il consiglio!!!! a prest.....
<Takion> buongiorno! c'e' qualcunoi?
<mapreri> !qualcuo | Takion
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualcuo'
<mapreri> !qualcuno | Takion
<ubot-it> Takion: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<erchina> al boot di un ubuntu Server 8.04 mi si blocca a Automatic FSCK in the ROOT filesystem
<mapreri> erchina: 8.04???
<Takion> ok grazie! volevo sapere se a voi all'avvio di ubuntu si sente quelche suono...
<Takion> a me non si sente piu' volevo sapere come ristabilirlo...
<erchina> e mi consente solo di usare il ROOT filesystem in READ only
<erchina> il tutto è raid1
<erchina> 2 dischi
<erchina> si 8.04
<mapreri> Takion: mi sembra che ci sia un suono quando si carica lightdm.. ma l'ho disattivato molto tempo fa...
<mapreri> erchina: un fsck manualmente l'hai fatto?
<erchina> server con un pò di servizi...all'università
<erchina> si fatto
<erchina> tutte le opz possibili
<erchina> il tutto è partito con un errore nel terminale
<marcogulino> volevo farvi una domanda: ho un ASUS vecchio stampo.. 2004 però con Athlon 2600+ e 2gb di Ram e HD WD 320GB, con Lucid e kernel 3.6.2 va bene.. mi consigliate passaggio a precise? perdo tanto in prestazioni? ad aprile 2013 lucid finisce il supporto.. che mi dite? grazie mille a tutti
<Takion> poi volevo sapere se col software WINE sia possibile usare anche il pacchetto office di micrsoft... solo per curiosita'....
<erchina> postfix..maildrop..qualcosa..ma crrdo si riferisse al READ only
<marcogulino> Takion si con WINE office funziona... l'ho testato.. ma non ne vale la pena... LibreOffice è perfetto... anche se personalmente ormai uso Google Doc
<erchina> a parte FSCK non ci sono altre soluzioni?
<Takion> si lo so che libreoffice è meglio... e programmi tipo il dreamweaver?
<marcogulino> Takion ti serve per codice html o per visuale?
<Takion> visuale...
<Takion> c''e qualche soft tipo dreamweaer per linux?
<marcogulino> Takion perchè se è così io uso Scitee per quanto riguarda il codice e Komposer per il resto... Dream non lo sostituisci quasi con nulla purtroppo
<Takion> grazie e buona giornata!
<marcogulino> ragazzi nessuno che sa consigliarmi? :(
<erchina> nessuno mi sa aiutare con un raid1 ??
<mapreri> marcogulino: io ho un amico che ha un computer simile, e non è per nulla lento. certo sei limitato dalla ram. a me quantal in idle (con unity, è anche vero che ho diversa roba in background, però) mi occupa più di un giga, e i 2 li raggiungo subito
<marcogulino> mpareri e gnome 3 come lo vedi in tal senso? devo gettarmi su xfce in caso?
<mapreri> ora ho 2.01 GB occupati con firefox, thunderbird, xchat, terminator, una vm con ubu server, dolphin, più il server lamp sotto, e altri programmi in background tipo akregator..
<marcogulino> scusami mapreri
<mapreri> marcogulino: g3 non l'ho mai provato tanto a lungo da capire le sue prestazioni. non l'ho sopporto, per me è inutilizzabile.
<marcogulino> mapreri io attualmente ho lucid e sto scrivendo da questo asus in questione.. ho il 27% di ram in uso con gnome2 aperti banshee firefox e xchat e stop... volendo non ho mai riempito la ram così tanto...
<marcogulino> mapreri il mio unico problema è sempre stata la CPU che devo dire che con il nuovo kernel 3.6.2 non riscalda più come prima... attualmente sono all'86% di utilizzo della cpu con quei programmi aperti che ti ho scritto... e la ventola non è più a manetta come tempo fa...
<mapreri> marcogulino: io proverei. fatti un'installazione su chiavetta (non live), e prova. occhio a non andare avanti mesi con la chiavetta, che alla lunga si rovina :P
<mapreri> ah, io ho anche /tmp in tmpfs, non so se possa considerare rilevante
<marcogulino> mapreri c'è da dire che gli avevo cambiato la pasta termica mesi fa... alla lunga si rovina la chiavetta? tmpfs non sono così esperto.. saresti così gentile da spiegarmi cosa comporta?
<mapreri> mapreri: ecco, la mia cpu (ho un i5) è al 7 %, e non sto facendo nulla. ed è a 64° C
<mapreri> marcogulino: se monti un directory in tmpfs, praticamente te la monta direttamente in ram. ma ho guardato e ora ho solo 100 KB occupati..
<mapreri> ma si fa presto a far salire, certi programmi vivono in /tmp... (anche se ora non mi viene l'esempio)
<marcogulino> mapreri ahhhh quindi tipo per velocizzare.. ottima sta cosa...
<mapreri> marcogulino: l'idea è quella
<marcogulino> mapreri e nello stesso pc asus... meglio precise o quantal ?
<mapreri> marcogulino: in fatto a prestazioni sono molto simili, e sincermente sul mio computer non li so confrontare.
<mapreri> marcogulino: piuttosto a questo punto devi valutare se ti piace avere le lts o meno, oppure se le novità di unity 2.6 ti piaccioni (webapps, preview...)
<marcogulino> mapreri volendo potrei aspettare 13.04 che dici?
<mapreri> umh... non vedo perchè...
<mapreri> marcogulino: e comunque puoi già installarla (io l'ho già installata) ma non ti conviene :D oggi compiz continuava a crashare, e non si è voluto rialzare per funzionare..
<nicotano> salve
<frezli> ciao raga vorrei sapere se qualcuno usa una chiavetta wireless usb 802.11n compatibile con lo standard 300M , io a più di 150 non riesco a connettermi con chiavetta con chip atheros che dai dati dichiarati il driver dovrebbe supportare i 300 .... grazie
<nannes> trecento cosa..?
<frezli> nannes ........ wifi 802.11n  a 300Mbps qualcuno lo usa con ubuntu   ??
<marcogulino> scusatemi si era disconnesso
<nannes> frezli: ecco, 300Mbps.  Puoi dirmi per favore con quale metodo misuri la velocità di trasferimento [chiavetta]-->[router] ?
<frezli> nel wifi manager guardo la connessione e c'è scrittto connesso a 150 Mbps
<frezli> quando avevo la connessione a 54Mbps era scritto 54
<nannes> frezli: fai vedere che chiavetta è:  lsusb|pastebinit
<nannes> (da terminale. Se non hai pastebinit, installalo con  sudo apt-get install pastebinit)
<frezli> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0cf3:7015 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N v3 802.11n [Atheros AR7010+AR9287]
<frezli> questa chiavetta contiene due chipset
<frezli> forse devono essere entrambi compatibili per ottenere i 300 mentre con i driver ath usb ne è compatibile solo uno ,
<paolo> salve a tutti,qualcuno puo' dirmi il perche' non riesco piu' a scaricare gli aggiornamenti?
<OverMe> paolo, in che modo stai provando? come lo capisci che non funziona?
<paolo> ciao,allora,premetto che sono un utente poco esperto..
<paolo> noto che continuo ad avere svariati crash e non ho piu' nessuna segnalazione di aggiornamenti..
<frezli> riavvia e cerca il gestore agiornamenti e aggiorna
<paolo> nella parte alta e' comparso,ormai da un po', il simbolo di un cartello stradale rosso con una banda orizzontale bianca..
<frezli> se non va prova fra un paio d'ore e vedrai che va
<paolo> e' giorni che provo senza risultati..
<OverMe> paolo, da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> !paste | paolo
<ubot-it> paolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolo> non credo di capire cosa intendete...
<paolo> sono circa zero su ubuntu...
<OverMe> paolo, sai aprire il terminale?
<paolo> per terminale io intendo il pc...
<OverMe> facciamo un passo indietro. che cosa stai usando? ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu ... ?
<paolo> come aprire il terminale?
<paolo> ok,scusami..
<paolo> sto "cercando" di usare ubuntu
<OverMe> con unity? (ha la barra laterale a destra?)
<paolo> ho installato la versione 12.04..
<paolo> ho installato ubuntu su hd assieme a windows
<paolo> all'avvio scelgo con chi lavorare..
<OverMe> sì ma rispondi alla mia domanda
<paolo> allora,banda laterale a destra..no
<OverMe> hai i menù applicazioni, risorse.. in alto?
<paolo> allora:ho la banda con le icone a sinistra
<OverMe> in effetti non so perché ti ho chiesto se fosse a destra dato che è a sinistra...
<paolo> ok,allora fin li' ci siamo capiti adesso..
<paolo> si,e' a sinistra..
<OverMe> paolo, entra nel menù con tutti i programmi e cerca "terminale"
<paolo> ok..ci sono..
<OverMe> paolo, bene, nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> paolo, ti chiederà la password, scrivila anche se non la vedi
<paolo> ok...
<paolo> fatto,ho dato invio e ha finito di lavorare...
<OverMe> quando hai fatto apri il browser (firefox presumo) vai all'indirizzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<paolo> ok
<paolo> ci sono over..
<OverMe> paolo, adesso copia quello che è uscito dal terminale e mettilo nel campo "content" del sito. metti il tuo nome dove c'è scritto "poster"
<OverMe> poi premi "paste" e copia-incolla qui l'indirizzo della pagina successiva
<saldiperi> buonasera a tutti. scusate la domanda da inesperto completo: ho installato ubuntu 12.10 a 32bit sul mio portatile con preinstallato win7 a 64bit. Ho fatto una stronzata? In caso positivo posso scaricare ubuntu a 64bit e installarlo sopra quello preesistente?
<paolo> e' uscito un sacco di roba..devo incollare tutto quanto?
<OverMe> paolo, tutto
<OverMe> saldiperi, dipende cosa intendi per "stronzata"
<saldiperi> nel senso che avrei dovuto installare ubuntu a 64bit e non a 32
<paolo> scusa il nome e' quello che sto usando per la chat?
<OverMe> paolo, un nom a caso andrà bene
<paolo> ok..il campo sintax?
<OverMe> saldiperi, va bene anche a 32bit in generale quando il pc ha più di 4 giga di ram è meglio mettere il 64bit
<OverMe> paolo, lascia com'è
<saldiperi> capito, grazie. Questo non è importante per il funzionamento generale del SO e del pc, vero?
<paolo> ok over....ho fatto
<OverMe> paolo, dammi l'indirizzo della pagina
<paolo> quale sarebbe over?
<OverMe> paolo, hai premuto "paste" ?
<paolo> certo
<OverMe> allora in cima dove prima c'era http://paste.ubuntu.com/ adesso sarà diventato qualcosa tipo http://paste.ubuntu.com/numeri_a_caso
<paolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1315431/
<paolo> ci siamo over?
<OverMe> ok
<paolo> da li capisci cosa c'e' che non va?
<OverMe> hai aggiunto un ppa e non hai la firma, per questo non va
<paolo> cosa significa?
<OverMe> paolo, ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<OverMe> metti sempre nel pastebin come prima
<jiken> ragazzi non mi si avvia l'update da terminale compare questa dicitura http://paste.ubuntu.com/1315447/, cosa vuol dire?
<OverMe> jiken, vuol dire che hai aggiunto un ppa e hai copiato male quello che dovevi fare
<paolo> ok...
<paolo> purtroppo non rieco a capire cosa intendi over..
<OverMe> paolo, rifai lo stesso procedimento di prima con il sito
<jiken> quindi OverMe come mi dovrei comportare?
<paolo> fatto over
<OverMe> jiken, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/tiheum-equinox-precise.list
<OverMe> paolo, incolla qui il link
<jiken> grazie OverMe
<saldiperi> qualcuno può aiutarmi per il wifi? Ubuntu 12.10 non vede proprio la mia vodafone station2, ho fatto un collegamento con rete nascosta e si collega, ma non naviga, non si apre neanche una pagina web
<OverMe> saldiperi, non avevo visto la domanda. no non è importante
<paolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1315449/
<saldiperi> grazie overme
<OverMe> paolo, lo devi scrivere nel terminale quello
<OverMe> paolo, non sono stato chiaro. nel terminale scrivi: ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<OverMe> e il risultato lo rimetti nel sito
<paolo> scusami mi sono perso..
<paolo> provo a rifare..
<OverMe> ok
<paolo> riapro il terminale..
<paolo> digito quel messaggio e do invio..
<OverMe> sì
<paolo> il risultato lo incollo su pastebin?
<OverMe> sì
<paolo> ok...do paste e poi ti do l'indirizzo?
<OverMe> sì
<paolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1315471/
<paolo> spero sia questo..
<OverMe> paolo, va bene
<OverMe> mmm qualcosa non mi torna
<paolo> cioe'..?
<OverMe> paolo, devo capire da dove viene quel ppa aggiunto. sempre da terminale scrivi: sudo grep ppa -r /etc/apt/sources.list*
<OverMe> e metti sempre sul pastebin
<paolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1315489/
<paolo> e' lo stesso indirizzo over...mi pare
<OverMe> paolo, ok allora adesso da terminale scrivi: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-defaults.list
<OverMe> paolo, non dovrebbe dirti niente se va a buon fine
<paolo> esattamente over...
<paolo> non mi ha dato nulla..
<OverMe> ok, adesso sempre da terminale: sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> poi riprova a fare gli aggiornamenti (dovrebbe scomparire il simbolo di divieto)
<paolo> over,mi sa che ci siamo...sei un mago:sto scaricando 162 aggiornamenti..
<OverMe> bene
<paolo> ti ringrazio moltissimo....
<paolo> come posso evitare di incappare ancora in questi problemi?
<OverMe> paolo, questo problema è dovuto al fatto che hai seguito una guida letta da qualche parte che ti ha fatto aggiungere quel coso
<paolo> e' roba di virus o giu' di li'..?
<OverMe> no no.
<paolo> ok,posso chiederti ancora due cosette..?
<OverMe> sono programmi aggiuntivi che non ci sono di serie su ubuntu
<OverMe> paolo, chiedi
<paolo> quando ho installato ubuntu,ho partizionato ulteriormente il mio hd:ora,pero',non riesco a vedere la sezione che ho dedicato a ubuntu..come e' possibile?
<OverMe> non ho capito
<paolo> in origine avevo il mio hd diviso in c e d...
<paolo> in c ho preinstallato window..in d ho tutti i file personali..
<OverMe> ok
<paolo> quando ho installato ubuntu,mi sarei aspettato di vedere il mio hd diviso in tre,non piu' in due...
<OverMe> paolo, vediamo. riapri il terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> sempre sul paste
<saldiperi> qualcuno mi può dare una dritta per il wifi?
<paolo> ok...scusami se ti sto stressando la vita....
<StupidSort> salve
<OverMe> saldiperi, ora sei connesso col cavo?
<paolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1315534/...ecco over..
<saldiperi> no sono sull'altro pc se serve mi disconnetto da qui e connetto l'altro
<OverMe> saldiperi, meglio
<saldiperi> ok...attendere prego..
<Fabio11> salve
<OverMe> paolo, ci sono un sacco di partizioni infatti
<paolo> come mai un sacco?
<OverMe> sda1 è probabilmente la partizione di ripristino del pc. sda2 è windows. sda3 probabilmente quella con i dati. sda5 è linux. sda6 è la partizione di swap per linux
<hobo> salve ragazzi ho problema con ubuntu 10.04,devo scaricare dei bollettini università ma chrome mi dice che mancano plugin,ho provato manualmente,
<paolo> ti sembra normale avere tutte ste partizioni?mi sa che ho fatto dei casini..
<saldiperi_> overme eccomi..
<hobo> totem son riuscito tramite terminale,shockwave adobe no,ho pacchetto tar.gz
<OverMe> paolo, è normale
<paolo> ok...ma,come mai,in windows vedo solo il mio hd diviso in c e d?
<OverMe> paolo, perché windows non è capace di leggere le partizioni di linux
<OverMe> (a meno di usare proggrammi esterni)
<paolo> ok over..devo imparare ancora tutto..
<OverMe> saldiperi_, la scheda wifi è interna o esterna?
<saldiperi_> interna
<saldiperi_> broadcom
<OverMe> saldiperi_, lspci sul pastebin
<OverMe> anzi
<paolo> ok,ti ringrazio moltissimo overMe...ciaoo
<OverMe> lspci && dmesg | tail -n 300
<OverMe> paolo, ciao
<StupidSort> salve
<saldiperi_> over ecco: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1315553/
<StupidSort> Hi guys
<OverMe> saldiperi_, iwlist scan
<OverMe> StupidSort, o stai dentro o stai fuori
<OverMe> sta fuori
<hobo> ho problema con ubuntu 10.04,devo scaricare dei bollettini università ma chrome mi dice che mancano plugin,ho provato manualmente
<saldiperi_> overme: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1315562/
<OverMe> saldiperi_, dmesg
<saldiperi_> over: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1315573/
<davide> exit
<OverMe> saldiperi_, nel gestore driver non ti propone dei driver?
<saldiperi_> si mi dice che sta usando un driver alternativo
<saldiperi_> ma il vero problema è che la mia rete proprio non la vede
<OverMe> saldiperi_, altre reti sì?
<saldiperi_> e da poco ho notato che non rileva neanche la mia scheda grafica
<saldiperi_> si altre reti si, persino reti che se mi collego col palmare neanche esistono..
<OverMe> saldiperi_, non è che la tua rete è impostata per lavorare in modalità non compatibile? a/b/g/n ...
<saldiperi_> 802.11 b/g/n
<OverMe> e questa è la scheda. il router com'è impostato?
<saldiperi_> uguale
<OverMe> prova a cambiarlo
<saldiperi_> con?
<OverMe> solo b/g
<OverMe> o solo g/n
<saldiperi_> devo riavviare il sistema quando cambio o basta disattivare/attivare la rete?
<OverMe> non importa riavvia, aspetta un po'
<saldiperi_> ok over ci provo e poi mi faccio risentire
<OverMe> ok
<saldiperi_> intanto grazie
<massy> salve
<rambo_> salve ragazzi,vorrei trasferire i filmati da mini dv a hd esterno del pc con ubuntu...e' possibile?
<saldiperi> overme ci sei ancora?
<OverMe> saldiperi, ci sono
<saldiperi> ho risolto poi. Avei ragione. pensi che possa servire ad altri?
<OverMe> saldiperi, che modalità hai messo? g/n ?
<saldiperi> solo n 802.11 n
<OverMe> ah. beh se trovo qualcuno del gruppo doc glielo dico
<saldiperi> appena settata la modalità wifi così il wifi di ubuntu ha trovato il mio router mi ha chiesto la pass e via. Adesso si collega.
<OverMe> bene
<saldiperi> Grazie perchè se non mi davi la spinta da solo mi scocciava fare tentativi
<OverMe> :)
<saldiperi> posso chiederti un'altra cosa?
<OverMe> dimmi
<saldiperi> se mi servono programmi aggiuntivi li trovo tramite dashborad?
<OverMe> ubuntu software center
<saldiperi> ok grazie e a presto
<mistya> Salve, ho un fastidiosissimo sfarfallio quando ho un browser in fullscreen su unity
<mistya> ubuntu 12.10
<mistya> come lo elimino?
<mistya> per capirci lo sfarfallio è sul lato alto, nelle vicinanze della tab in caricamento.
<leosacc> ciao a tutti  ;)
<mistya> ciao
<leosacc> ciao, scusa la domanda forse stupida, la versione di ubuntu 64 bit non è consigliata,
<leosacc> credo per problemi di stabilità...
<OverMe> no
<OverMe> semplicemente perché la 32bit gira ovunque. la 64bit solo sui processori a 64bit
<leosacc> quindi avendo un sistema a 64 bit posso tranquillamente installare il 64 bit, è corretto?
<OverMe> corretto
<leosacc> grazie mille OverMe, parto subito con l'installazione.... (mi ero portato avanti scaricando entrambe le versioni)   :)
<OverMe> :)
<leosacc> scusa, un'altra domannda...
<leosacc> unebootin arriva solo alla versione 12.04, ci sono problemi se invece la iso è la 12.10?
<OverMe> no, tanto la iso gliela dai tu
<leosacc> quindi  gli imposto 12.04 nella casella della scelta?
<massy> anche perche la versione 32bit non legge tutte le ram installate nel sistema, mentre la 64 bit si'
<leosacc> capisco..
<OverMe> leosacc, no, non devi selezionare quello. devi scegliere a mano l'iso più un basso
<leosacc> hai ragione OverMe,   hehehehhee non me ne ero accorto.....    :-D
<OverMe> :)
<massy> ciao overme
<OverMe> fuggo, bye
<massy> salvelox a te
<leosacc> ciao OverMe
<massy> leosacc anche tu un utente linux?
<leosacc> ci ho bazzicato un pò tempo fa, per provare
<leosacc> mi è piaciuto e ora vorrei eliminare win7   :)
<massy> vuoi un consiglio?? poi fai quel che vuoi
<massy> la 12.04 è piu stabile
<massy> sia 32 che 64
<leosacc> a si
<leosacc> ?
<massy> yes io ho provato ad upgradare ubuntu alla 12.10 e mi ha inchiodato tutto
<massy> ho dovuto reinstallare la 12.04
<massy> ma io parlo del mio pc e del mio problema magari a te nn sucede niente
<leosacc> sai cosa, credo che sia un problema dell'upgrade appena uscito....
<leosacc> perchè....
<leosacc> ho provato la 11.10 e andava benissimo
<leosacc> ho fatto l'upgrade alla 12.04 e mi si era inchiodato anche a me
<alo21> ciao a tutti
<massy> allora leosacc è un problema di upgrade, mi dai la conferma tu stesso
<leosacc> poi va bè per altri motivi ho messo da parte un pò la faccenda tornando ad utilizzare win...
<massy> ciao alo21
<leosacc> ciao alo21
<alo21> qualcuno sa dove sono i file di traduzione delle app di ubuntu software center?
<alo21> leosacc: massy come mai questa accoglienza?
<massy> ma sai leosacc, si puo usare virtualbox + extension pack per non far morire le vecchie abitudini
<massy> solo un saluto alo21
<leosacc> vero, solo un saluto  :)
<massy> io lo faccio win7 installato virtualmente
<alo21> massy: è la prima volta che mi capita in questo canale
<massy> spero non l'ultima alo21
<alo21> ahah
<massy> io è piu di un mese che ci bazzico in questo canale
<leosacc> massy,il pc lo devo partizionare e lasciare anche win...
<leosacc> mia moglie è restia a cambiare abitudini..   :)
<massy> beh
<massy> se reisci .... leosacc
<massy> second me ti conviene creare un avirtualizzazione windows
<massy> e se a tua moglie serve windows, basta fare dopio clic e il gioco è fatto
<massy> mantenendo l'ambiente linux ehehehe
<leosacc> la partizione è già pronta che aspetta....
<leosacc> con calma, la voglio prima fare abituare....   :)
<massy> ehehe
<massy> guarda leosacc io son sicnero, non so come mai, ma con widnows ho perso un hdd da 200gb di file me lo son ritrovato formattato,
<massy> e io l'ho lasciato acceso la notte per scaricare un gioco xbox
<massy> e da allora mi è venuto lo skifo di usare windows
<leosacc> caz...........
<leosacc> a me ha fatto incazzare con l'xbox
<massy> magari qualcuno da remoto si è impadronito del mio pc e l'ha formattato? semplice un compito in classe doveva essere
<leosacc> possibile....
<massy> cmq sia òa versione che sto usando, la 12.04 64bit per me va benone
<massy> poi se vuoi eliminare lo unity, ossia la veste grafica noiosa di ubuntu, scaricati da software center, gnome shell
<massy> e ti mette la gnome classic
<massy> e ritorna come i vecchi ubuntu
<leosacc> aspetta che guardo la differenza...
<leosacc> non è male, adesso vediamo   :)
<leosacc> sto rifacendo la chiavetta perchè non partiva l'installazione...
<massy> ok
<leosacc> non va, non capisco se è la chiavetta o cosa....
<mapreri> ditemi una cosa, che non ho mai provato. Per gestire gli utenti gli unici due file che contano sono /etc/passwd e /etc/shadow, giusto. dovrei rendere 4 utenti di due diversi sistemi uguali in tutto e per tutto, e non ho voglia di impazzire con tutte le opzioni di adduser e usermod...
<samed87> Buonasera .... è diverso tempo che sto provando ad installare una stampante laser la hp-laserjet p1102w ma con ubuntu error device not found
<salvo> ciao come istallo ubuntu?
<salvo> il file l'ho scaricato e messo su un dvd come lo istallo
<mistya> salvo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione segui la guida
<salvo> qualcuno rispondaaaa
<mistya> e buon viaggio!
<mistya> (salvo, abbi pazienza.. ci vuole tempo a trovare i link)
<salvo> grazie adesso seguo la guida
<osvaldo> Ho installato firestarter sia su ubuntu 12.04 che su ubuntu 12.04.01. Nella configurazione relativa al traffico in uscita ho impostato il modo restrittivo ed ho abilitato specifiche porte come peraltro ho agevolmente fatto in passato con le precedenti versioni di ubuntu. Così facendo mi accorgo che firestarter non consente il traffico nemmeno per le specifiche porte da me abilitate come la porta 80. Non capisco il motivo. Qualcuno può ai
<osvaldo> utarmi?
<mistya> Salvo, se già hai masterazzato il tuo dvd puoi saltare qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<salvo> si ho gia masterizzato
<mapreri> !pazienza | nel frattempo, salvo, ricorda
<ubot-it> nel frattempo, salvo, ricorda: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<salvo> scusate
<salvo> ma non sto capendo niente
<mistya> salvo, all'inizio è tosta per tutti.. tu leggi e quando non capisci chiedi qui.
<salvo> allora la guida dice di inserire il cd e riavviare
<salvo> ma si accende
<salvo> normalmente
<salvo> allora dice di andare in BIOS
<salvo> io ci sono andato e che devo fare ?
<mistya> dentro il bios devi impostare quale periferica il tuo computer deve usare per il boot. Ti ritroverai una voce all'interno del bios che si chiama "boot order" o una cosa del genere (la dicitura cambia da pc a pc)
<mistya> Di default la periferica principale è l'hard disk, ma in questo caso dovrai usare il dvd.
<samed87> scusate qualcuno mi può aiutare ad intallare una stampante hp-p1102w
<enzotib> buonasera
<samed87> ciao enzo buonasera
<samed87> con la stampante sono ancora fermo
<samed87> non so più dove battere il capo
<enzotib> samed87, ciao
<samed87> non so se ti ricordi
<enzotib> samed87, più o meno sì
<enzotib> mi allontano un attimo
<salvo> salve ho ancora problemi con l'installazione
<salvo> di ubuntu
<samed87> ma posso essere così sfortunato ^
<matteo> seraaaaaaaaaaa
<Guest90580> ragazzi mi dite un editor di testi?
<mistya> gedit?
<DD3my> hallino1,hey
<matteo__> mistya: grazie non mi ricordavo
<DD3my> ciao enzotib
<matteo__> mistya: ascolta non mi fa installare gedit in quanto ci sono dipendenze non soddisfatte, che faccio?
<mistya> installare le suddette dipendenze  è fuori discussione, vero?
<enzotib> ciao DD3my
<enzotib> matteo__, ma che sistema hai?
<matteo__> kubuntu 12.04
<enzotib> matteo__, allora usa kate
<mistya> eh, ma su kubuntu devi usare kate
<mistya> :D
<matteo__> provo ad installare tutti i pacchetti da gestione pacchetti?
<leosacc> ciao DD3my  :)
<DD3my> hey leosacc
<matteo__> kate mi da errore nel salvataggio
<DD3my> :)
<enzotib> matteo__, non è che stai cercando di modificare qualche file di sistema?
<matteo__> più o meno.. devo modificare un file per l'impostazione dello scanner
<enzotib> matteo__, allora devi lanciare kdesudo kate nomefile
<matteo__> ok
<matteo__> altro problema: dovrei aggiungere il gruppo scanner
<matteo__> kubuntu non è per niente facile
<enzotib> matteo__, devi aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo scanner?
<matteo__> no non so se esiste il gruppo scanner
<matteo__> pare che in gruppi non ci sia nulla
<matteo__> molto strano...
<enzotib> matteo__, qui c'è: controlla con grep scanner /etc/group
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti posso chiedere una mano su alfa awus036H e ubuntu 12.04?
<matteo__> enzotib: non ti seguo...
<Diels-Alder> ho un problema nel gestire la potenza dell'antenna
<enzotib> matteo__, se vuoi controllare se il gruppo scanner esiste, scrivi grep scanner /etc/group
<enzotib> matteo__, se puoi vuoi aggiungerti al gruppo il comando è diverso
<leosacc> Diels-Alder, che problema hai?
<Diels-Alder> praticamente se setto iw reg set BO
<matteo__> ho dato il comando da terminale ed ecco il risultato: scanner:x:107:
<Diels-Alder> e poi iwconfig wlan0txpower 30
<matteo__> però in impostazioni di sistema-gestione utenti non vedo nulla
<Diels-Alder> me lo setta ma appena connetto con NM  e si associa all'ap la potenza viene automaticamente abbassata a txpower 20
<Diels-Alder> leosacc: mi sa che mi risetta in auto il CRDA
<matteo__> che vuol dire? che c'è?
<leosacc> Diels-Alder,mah è strano, per la verità non ho mai controllato se mi si abbassasse il segnale..
<Diels-Alder> leosacc: dai un iwconfig
<leosacc> Diels-Alder,credo che sia il router ad abbassarti il segnale, in intalia non è legale tx 30
<leosacc> il massimo è 20
<Diels-Alder> ma
<Diels-Alder> si vabbè
<leosacc> al momento non la ho sotto mano
<leosacc> però credo sia questo il motivo....
<leosacc> il router se vede una potenza troppo forte potrebbe rilevarla come wardriving...
<Diels-Alder> ma non credo che l'ap abbassi il segnale
<matteo_> scusate era caduta la linea
<leosacc> Diels-Alder, appena posso controllerò.....
<leosacc> sera a tutti, devo andare...
<Diels-Alder> leosacc: ho appena avuto una illuminazione divina
<Diels-Alder> sono andato a controllare il mio router
<Diels-Alder> avevo abilitato wifi B+G+N
<Diels-Alder> mi sa che la 036H non avendo N rompeva per quello
<Diels-Alder> no
<Diels-Alder> me lo ha abbassato di nuovo
<Diels-Alder1> si forse è il mio router
<wmpd> buona sera
<goldrake> nano nano
<goldrake> vorrei installare ubuntu su un portatile, ma ho 4 partizioni primarie già usate, come posso fare?
<nannes> goldrake: non puoi aggiungerne altre .. regolati di conseguenza
<nannes> "come puoi fare" lo vedi tu, il pc è tuo, però di sicuro non puoi aggiungere un'altra partizione primaria
<nannes> Quindi se una di quelle 4 non contiene i filez di un sistema operativo (e quindi non necessita di essere "primaria"), la trasformi in partizione estesa (prima fai il backup dei dati)
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-30
<ekl> salve
<ekl> c'è nessuno ?
<elwood> io si
<ekl> sto cercando di capire ubuntu.. almeno a certi livelli.. c'è qualcuno volenteroso che mi può rispondere e/o indirizzare adeguatamente :P ?
<ekl> elwood potrebbe essere uno dei nominati
<elwood> ekl, a che livelli?
<ekl> intanto vorrei cercare di renderlo "usabile" su virtual machine
<ekl> l'hardware dovrebbe essere relativamente ok.. io mi ricordo che usavo compiz su ibook g4 con 32 mb di vram e andava meglio di così..
<ekl> fatto sta che va lentissimo è abbastanza poco reattivo e in generale ad aprire qualsiasi cosa ci mette un tot di secondi
<ekl> incluso finestre di filesystem o cose altrettanto "semplici"
<elwood> ekl, perché se ho ben capito unity va con il 3d, quindi virtualizzato non credo tu riesca a gestirlo
<ekl> non capisco come mai vada così lento, ma magari questo può richiedere + tempo.. per il momento dato che ho una certa urgenza mi domandavo se non c'è modo di usare unity senza sti effetti
<ekl> mah senti.. non so bene cosa dirti
<elwood> ekl, era possibile fino alla versione precedente con la 12.10 è unity a decidere il livello della tua esperienza grafica a quanto ho capito
<ekl> lo switch per l'accellerazione 3d c'è su virtualbox, ma non l'ho abilitato.. perchè credevo che sarebbe stato abbastanza arguto da non avviare compiz
<ekl> ah, interessante.
<elwood> ekl, non era fluido nemmeno sul mio eeepc se ti consola
<ekl> e non c'è modo di dirgli nulla ? fa assolutamente i fatti suoi ?
<ekl> perchè, per l'appunto.. sul fisso ho una ubuntu 12.04 che gira tranquillamene
<ekl> c'è unity ma non ci sono le ombre alle finestre, e facendo ps aux non trova niente di corrispondente a compiz.. quindi unity senza compiz dovrebbe poter girare.. mi chiedevo se esiste modo e come
<ekl> sto googlando ovviamente, ma.. non ottengo grandi risultati
<elwood> ekl, non ho indagato tanto, mi spaice
<ekl> posso aggiungere che sul fisso ho nvidia mentre sul portatile ho una intel 4000
<ekl> il che potrebbe influire non poco
<ekl> però.. teoricamente dovrebbe sempre e comunque vedere la robbaccia virtuale che gli mostra virtualbox quindi a parità di settaggi dovrebbero comportarsi analogamente
<ekl> per tante cose mi sembra un bel lavoro.. ma per tante altre mi sembra un po' "ostico" come configurazioni
<ekl> ho deciso che metterò LTS
<ekl> dove c'è ancora unity2d
<ekl> grazie cmq.. per ora
<ekl> notte!
<FloodBotIt2> ekl: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ekl> wtf..? notte!
<D4V|DE> buondì
<Pillo13> ciao a tutti
<Pillo13> c'e'  nessuno che possa aiutarmi?
<Pillo13> nessuno????
<Pillo13> ciao qlc puo' autarmi?
<glpiana> ola
<pillo23> ciao a tutti chi puo' aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !aiuto | pillo23
<ubot-it> pillo23: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pillo23> problemi con il tasto on off del wifi
<glpiana> pillo23, spiega bene
<pillo23> non posso scegliere di accndere il wifi e dalle impostazioni non posso switchare l' abilitazione della rete senza fili
<pillo23> quindi non posso connettermi in pratica se non via ethernet
<glpiana> pillo23, scheda wifi interna?
<pillo23> si
<glpiana> pillo23, il pc è quello con cui stai scrivendo ora?
<pillo23> si
<glpiana> pillo23, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i network
<glpiana> pillo23, copia la riga che esce
<pillo23> grep-i: comando non trovato
<glpiana> pillo23, ci credo, il comando è grep spazio -i
<pillo23> scusami sono una frana io ho direttamente copiato quello che avevi scritto tu
<glpiana> pillo23, ma in quello che ho scritto lo spazio c'è
<pillo23> ok
<pillo23> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<glpiana> pillo23, copia su pastebin l'output del comando: iwconfig
<pillo23> eth1      IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated              Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=8/0             Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Miss
<glpiana> pillo23, ricopia su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | pillo23
<ubot-it> pillo23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> mi son dimenticato di darti il link
<glpiana> pillo23, e fai lo stesso col comando: rfkill list
<pillo23>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 eth1      IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated              Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=8/0             Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0           Tx excessive re
<pillo23> ho sbagliato?
<glpiana> pillo23, sì, devi usare pastebin seguendo le istruzioni di ubot-it
<pillo23> l' ho fatto ma ora quando vado a cliccare su scarica testo mi richiede una iscrizione
<glpiana> pillo23, scarica testo?
<pillo23> si
<glpiana> pillo23, devi solo mettere un nome, copiare quel che devi copiare e premere paste. poi prenid l'inidirzzo della pagina che esce e lo copi qui
<pillo23> non mi esce nessun indirizzo di pagina ma la scritta scaricare come testo
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> vabbè facciamo senza
<glpiana> scrivi nel terminale rfkill list
<glpiana> dimmi se ci sono degli "yes"
<pillo23> si 3
<glpiana> pillo23, scrivi: sudo rfkill unblock all
<pillo23> fatto mi ha chiesto la pass l' ho messa
<glpiana> pillo23, ridai: rfkill list
<glpiana> sono scomparsi gli "yes"?
<pillo23> ok sempre i stessi 3 si
<glpiana> pillo23, hai detto che ha un interruttore fisico la scheda?
<pillo23> si
<glpiana> pillo23, allora anzitutto installa il pacchetto pastebinit: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glpiana> pillo23, dimmi quando ha fatto
<pillo23> fatto
<glpiana> pillo23, ora premi il tasto della scheda wifi UNA volta
<glpiana> pillo23, poi scrivi nel terminale: dmesg | tail | pastebint
<glpiana> pillo23, copiami l'inidirzzo che esce
<pillo23> mi dice comando non trovato :'(
<pillo23> sono na pippa
<glpiana> pillo23, quale?
<pillo23> pastebint
<glpiana> scusa, pastebinit
<glpiana> manca una i
<pillo23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317378/
<glpiana> pillo23, rischiaccia il tasto e ridai il comando
<pillo23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317379/
<glpiana> pillo23, hai un unico tasto per bluetooth e wifi?
<pillo23> si
<glpiana> pillo23, ripremilo ancora una volta e ridai il comando
<pillo23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317385/
<glpiana> pillo23, hai anche windows sul pc?
<pillo23> in che senso
<pillo23> ?
<glpiana> come in che senso? sul pc è installato anche windows?
<pillo23> no
<glpiana> pillo23, e la scheda ha mai funzionato?
<pillo23> si fino a ieri perfettamente poi ho disabilitato le reti wifi' x accedere con la lan da una postazione e ora nn si accende piu'
<glpiana> pillo23, dai il comando: sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit
<pillo23> fa' tutta una ricerca appena lo copio e poi dice comando non trovato
<glpiana> pillo23, no, stavolta ho scritto bene :)
<pillo23>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317393/
<glpiana> pillo23, scrivi: rfkill list | pastebinit
<pillo23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317398/
<glpiana> pillo23, dai: lsmdo | grep ipw      e dimmi cosa esce
<pillo23> mi dice lmsdo comando nn trovato
<fabio_cc> lsmod
<glpiana> devo ancora svegliamri bene evidentemente: lsmod | grep ipw
<fabio_cc> glpiana, lol
<glpiana> fabio_cc, :)
<pillo23> ipw2200               146241  0  libipw                 46701  1 ipw2200 cfg80211              178679  4 rtl8180,mac80211,ipw2200,libipw lib80211               14040  2 ipw2200,libipw
<glpiana> pillo23, sudo rmmod ipw2200
<pillo23> ok
<glpiana> pillo23, ora sudo modprobe ipw2200
<glpiana> pillo23, poi: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<pillo23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317409/
<glpiana> pillo23, sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit
<pillo23> iwlist: unknown command `sudo' (check 'iwlist --help').
<glpiana> pillo23, -.-
<pillo23> cosa significa?
<glpiana> pillo23, non puoi metterli nell'ordine che vuoi i termini
<glpiana> devi copiarlo come l'ho scritto
<pillo23> ma io l' ho copiato dal tuo
<glpiana> pillo23, no, hai dato iwlist sudo, visto la risposta che ha dato
<pillo23> te lo giuro no
<glpiana> sudo iwlist scan | pastebinit       devi scrivere
<pillo23> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317414/
<glpiana> pillo23, sudo rmmod ipw2200
<glpiana> pillo23, poi dai: sudo rfkill ublock all
<glpiana> pillo23, poi ancora dai: sudo modporbe ipw2200
<glpiana> ne avessi beccato uno -.-
<glpiana> pillo23, il secondo è unblock
<glpiana> pillo23, il terzo è modprobe
<pillo23> quindi  unblock
<glpiana> sudo rfkill unblock all
<glpiana>  sudo modprobe ipw2200
<quatar> ciao! ho aggiunto un bookmark in nautilus ad una home remota raggiunta in ssh. Posso inserire in qualche modo lo stesso bookmark sul desktop (o in una qualunque altra cartella)?
<pillo23> ok
<pillo23> fatto
<glpiana> pillo23, tutti e tre i comandi?
<pillo23> yeah
<pillo23> e ora ho la spunta su reti wifi :D
<pillo23> ti devo una cena cavolo
<glpiana> a OverMe non a me
<enzotib> pillo23, la prossima volta non disabilitare il wifi
<pillo23> ok
<pillo23> sara' fatto
<enzotib> pillo23, imposta la connessione togliendo "Connetti automaticamente"
<pillo23> grazie ragazzi veramente e scusatemi se sono cosi' scarso
<enzotib> pillo23, però poi dovrai ogni volta connetterti manualmente scegliendo la connessione dalla lista
<pillo23> ok
<pillo23> veramente troppo troppo gentili
<pillo23> vado a lavoro
<pillo23> grazie ancora :D
<jester1-> 'ngiorno
<quatar> qualcuno che ne sappia qualcosa (penso sia proprio una banalità eh) su link a file e scp?
<quatar> giorno jester1-
<glpiana> quatar, per le directory sul pc puoi usare ln -s, per ssh non so
<quatar> glpiana: nautilus permette di aggiungere bookmark a cartelle in scp
<quatar> io vorrei solo spostare quel bookmark in una cartella
<quatar> o almeno in un launcher
<enzotib> quatar, vai in modifica segnalibri, e prenditi il collegamento, che dovrebbe essere una cosa del tipo sftp://user@server/path
<enzotib> quatar, poi fai un launcher con Exec=nautilus sftp://user@server/path
<quatar> enzotib: invece non ho speranze di averlo sul desktop vero?
<enzotib> quatar, il launcher puoi metterlo sul desktop
<quatar> ok
<quatar> è da quando gnome-panel è andato in pensione
<quatar> che non ho idea di come si facciano i launcher
<quatar> dato che unity non ha erditato questa possibilità in modo graficamente semplice
<enzotib> quatar, spe che ti dico
<jester1-> quatar: lo sai che puoi riavere lo gnomo normale?
<quatar> jester1-: non intendo farlo
<quatar> a differenza di praticamente chiunque io conosca, unit mi pare corretto nella filosofia
<jester1-> era solo una puntualizzazione
<quatar> sbaglaito solo nei "modi"
<quatar> e specialemtne siccome passo le mie giornate ad installare ubunti a amici, amici di amici, conoscenti e passanti
<quatar> preferisco usare anch'io un sistema simile a quello che metto a loro
<enzotib> quatar, copiati un lanciatore semplice da /usr/share/applications
<quatar> enzotib: grazie, lo farò
<enzotib> quatar, per esempio cp /usr/share/applications/apturl.desktop ~/Scrivania
<enzotib> quatar, poi tasto destro->proprietà e gli cambi nome e comando
<enzotib> quatar, ti conviene anche renderlo eseguibile
<quatar> sì sì
<quatar> ok per questo non ho bisogno di aiuto!
<quatar> grazie! ciao
<massy> ciao
<al83> salve
<al83> avrei delle domande banali su ubuntu
<enzotib> !chiedi | al83
<ubot-it> al83: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<al83> qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi se in fase di installazione da cd, è semplice partizionare l'hdd sul quale c'è win 7 per installare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !partizioni
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<glpiana> al83, prima deframmenta il disco da windows e poi procedi con l'installazione. il ridimensionamento è operazione abbastanza banale. potrebbe altresì proporti di farlo lui in automatico
<glpiana> al83, ridimensionare i dischi è però sempre operazione rischiosa, quindi fatti un bel backup dei dati
<al83> ma quindi avendo già win 7 installato su macchina che soluzione mi consigliate?
<glpiana> al83, se poi windows 7 8che io non conosco) ti permette di ridimensionare il disco, fallo da lì e procedi solo in un secondo tempo alla installazione di ubuntu
<al83> allora seguirò la guida che mi avete mandato grazie a tutti e alla prossima
<salvo> salve, ho problemi con ubuntu 12.10... non riesco a intallarlo
<salvo> salve, ho problemi com
<enzotib> salvo, che significa "non riesco a installarlo", cosa succede di preciso?
<salvo> alloa, io vado nella bios su BOOT e imposto come primo il dvd  col dvd gia dentro
<salvo> ma il pc si avvia normalmente con windows
<enzotib> salvo, il dvd come l'hai creato?
<salvo> ho scaricato dal sito e lo messo in iso nel dvd
<enzotib> salvo, l'hai fatto come immagine, non come file, vero?
<enzotib> !md5 | salvo, controlla la checksum del dvd
<ubot-it> salvo, controlla la checksum del dvd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<salvo> in automatico quando ho finito il download l ubuntu e spuntato in iso
<enzotib> salvo, ok, il file che hai scaricato ha estensione ISO, ma quando l'hai masterizzato sul dvd hai scelto "crea immagine" o semplicemente "dvd dati"?
<salvo> immagine
<salvo> quando metto il dvd e faccio tutti i passagg. il pc carica ma poi si avvia con windows
<enzotib> salvo, controlla la checksum del dvd, come ti ho detto prima
<salvo> j
<salvo> ma io nn so che cos e
<glpiana> salvo, sevi leggere la guida che ti è stat indicata
<glpiana> *devi
<salvo> ok grazie
<fily8844> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la mia wi fi, chi mi dà una mano??
<glpiana> fily8844, spiega che problema hai
<fily8844> praticamente dopo aver installato la 12.10 (è la prima volta che utilizzo ubuntu, sono quindi un novizio) le reti wi fi non le vedo. Invece via cavo mi si connette in automatico
<glpiana> fily8844, ora sei connesso con ubuntu dal pc in questione?
<fily8844> sì
<glpiana> fily8844, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i network
<glpiana> copiami la riga che esce, se la scheda wifi è interna
<fily8844> 04:00.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<glpiana> fily8844, ora digita: lsmod           e metti quel che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | fily8844
<ubot-it> fily8844: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fily8844> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317885/
<glpiana> fily8844, ora scrivi: sudo rmmod rt2800pci
<fily8844> fatto
<glpiana> fily8844, ora scrivi: sudo modprobe rt2800pci
<glpiana> fily8844, poi scrivi: dmesg | tail            e metti su pastebin
<fily8844> fatto
<fily8844> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317889/
<glpiana> fily8844, dammi l'output di: rfkill list
<fily8844> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317899/
<glpiana> fily8844, sudo iwlist scan
<fily8844> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317901/
<glpiana> fily8844, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<fily8844> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Errore di input/output
<glpiana> fily8844, sudo iwlist scan             di nuovo
<fily8844> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317906/
<glpiana> fily8844, dmesg | grep rt2
<fily8844> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317908/
<glpiana> fily8844, il tuo sistema è aggiornato?
<fily8844> sì
<fily8844> l'ho aggiornato dopo l'installazione
<glpiana> fily8844, dammi l'output di iwconfig
<fily8844> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317911/
<glpiana> fily8844, hai a disposizione la live (cd o usb) della 12.10?
<fily8844> sì, da lì mi si connetteva con la wifi
<glpiana> ecco, era quello che mi interessava
<glpiana> fily8844, allora riproviamo: sudo rmmod rt2800pci
<fily8844> fatto
<glpiana> fily8844, sudo rfkill unblock all
<fily8844> fatto
<glpiana> fily8844, sudo modprobe rt2800pci
<fily8844> fatto
<glpiana> fily8844, sudo iwlist scan
<fily8844> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317923/
<glpiana> fily8844, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<fily8844> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Errore di input/output
<glpiana> fily8844, dai ancora dmesg | tail
<fily8844> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317926/
<glpiana> fily8844, uname -a
<fily8844> Linux filippo-p6609it 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:32:08 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> fily8844, boh, facciamo una prva: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<fily8844> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1317938/
<glpiana> fily8844, in fondo al file aggiungi: blacklist rt2800pci
<glpiana> fily8844, salva il file e riavvia il pc e torna qui
<fily8844> devo anche metterci il simbolo # prima?
<glpiana> no, se no non leggerebbe la riga
<fily8844> ok, ora riavvio
<fily8844> glpiana ho fatto
<glpiana> fily8844, lsmod | grep rt
<fily8844> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1317957/
<glpiana> fily8844, sudo modprobe rt2800pci
<fily8844> fatto
<glpiana> fily8844, dmesg  | tail
<fily8844> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1317966/
<glpiana> esattamente come prima
<fily8844> immagino sia male...
<glpiana> beh sì, non funziona
<fily8844> questa mattina dopo un riavvio si vedevano le reti wi fi, ma dopo un pò sono sparite...
<fily8844> ho installato anche la stampante wifi e funziona correttamente...
<glpiana> fily8844, ha un interruttore fisico sta scheda?
<fily8844> no
<glpiana> in seguito a cosa ha smesso di andare?
<fily8844> all'improvviso del menu in alto le reti sono sparite
<glpiana> intanto rimettiamo a posto il file modificato: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf             e cancella la riga che hai aggiunto
<fily8844> ho cancellato la stringa che avevo aggiunto prima
<fily8844> riavvio?
<glpiana> fily8844, fai una cosa. spegni il portatile. staccagli anche l'alimentatore e la batteria per almeno un minuto
<glpiana> poi rimontalo e riavvialo
<fily8844> non è portatile
<fily8844> spengo tutto e lo stacco dalla corrente cmq?
<glpiana> oki, il fisso allora. stacca il cavo di alimentazione dopo averlo spento
<fily8844> ok
<fily8844> torno fra qualche minuto
<glpiana> oki
<Stalker> ciao
<Guest88936> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Guest88936
<Guest88936> ciao fabio
<Guest88936> a chi posso fare delle domande?
<glpiana> !chiedi | Guest88936
<fabio_cc> ubot è in ferie
<glpiana> azz
<Guest88936> ci sono requisiti minimi di sistema per installare ubuntu 12.10?
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, tu fai la domanda
<fily8844> glpiana, eccmi
<fily8844> ora mi vede di nuovo le reti
<fily8844> sono cmq connesso via cavo però
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, su che computer lo vuoi installare?
<glpiana> fily8844, bon, diciamo che abbiamo risolto?
<Guest88936> dipende dalla risposta!
<fily8844> glpiana, speriamo...
<fily8844> ma abbiamo modificato qualcosa rispetto a prima?
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, almeno questi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, meglio 2 GB di ram
<fily8844> glpian ora non sono più connesso via cavo
<fily8844> glpiana ora non sono più connesso via cavo
<Guest88936> capisco!
<Guest88936> io sono nato e cresciuto a PC
<Guest88936> e difficile imparare ad usare linux?
<glpiana> fily8844, :)
<fily8844> glpiana, non ho capito cosa abbiamo fatto cmq grazie!!!
<glpiana> fily8844, comunque se era andata in palla l'abbiamo resettata togliendole corrente
<fily8844> glpiana, se mi si dovesse risconnettere quindi basta spegnere l'interruttore??
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, è molto semplice come sistema, leggi il wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice per saperne di più sul sistema
<Guest88936> ho letto prima di venire a chiedere
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, allora basta un po' di tempo e pratica
<Guest88936> ma non parla molto del sistema in se per se
<Guest88936> io avrei bisogno di una guida a prova di idiota!
<Guest88936> :)
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, puoi leggere anche la guida di ubuntu che hai sul pc
<Guest88936> non l'ho ancora neanche scaricato!
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, quando sei sul desktop vai con il mouse in alto, scegli aiuto e poi guida a ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, allora prima installalo
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, puoii anche provarlo senza installarlo
<Guest88936> ma per i software tipo google drive o skydrive c'è un corrispettivo linux?
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, google drive si usa direttamente da web, non capisco
<Guest88936> sono di facile reperimento
<Guest88936> esiste anche un software che si installa!
<Guest88936> di google drive intendo
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, da quel che vedo non esiste ufficialmente per linux
<Guest88936> ecco perche ho timore ad installarlo
<Guest88936> prima di conoscerlo un  po di piu
<Guest88936> giochi per linux esistono?
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi, http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<fabio_cc> Guest88936, per chiaccherare c'è #ubuntu-it-chat, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico
<Guest88936> ulteriore dimostrazione di come non capisco niente di linux
<Guest88936> come cambio stanza?
<fabio_cc> Guest88936,  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest88936> grazie!
<massy> ciao
<massy> domanda: quale pacchetto uso per scaricare i viedo da youtube usando firefox?
<massy> grazie lo stesso, risolto
<massy> salve
<mapreri> ciao massy
<Fetentone> mi date il comando per aggiornare la 12.04 alla 12.10... in on line... hanno risolto i problemi col bluetooth :D
<enzotib> in on line?
<enzotib> Fetentone, lancia update-manager
<mibofra> aspetta che te lo do Fetentone .
<Fetentone> vuè... allora?
<mibofra> eccomi
<mibofra> sudo do-release-upgrade
<mibofra> :)
<Fetentone> mi dice nessun nuovo rilascio di Ubuntu
<Fetentone> mibofra... tu se icontento sol oa farmi ASPETTARE!
<Fetentone> :D
<mibofra> no no :D
<mibofra> aspetta prova così
<jester1-> Fetentone: hai la 12.04?
<Fetentone> si
<jester1-> Fetentone: gestore aggiornamenti --> configura-->tutti i rilasci
<mibofra> aspetta jester1-
<enzotib> ecco, quello che dicevo io non andava bene...
<jester1-> o l'aggiornamento te lo fa vedere fra due anni
<mibofra> (P.S. che fine ha fatto jester- :D ? )
<enzotib> :)
<mibofra> ok Fetentone
<jester1-> che non vederla per 2 anni i tanto assai
<mibofra> metti in /etc/apt/sources.list come root
<mibofra> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu quantal main universe multiverse restricted
<mibofra> e salva
<mibofra> poi
<FloodBotIt2> mibofra: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> mibofra, ma che cavolo dici?
<mibofra> sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade
<jester1-> mibofra: ??? hai le paturnie così giovane?
<enzotib> ma perché tanto male?
<mibofra> enzotib: l'ho fatto l'altro giorno ed è andato :D .
<jester1-> mibofra: andato cosa
<samed87> ciaoooo a tutti buonasera
<enzotib> mibofra, che sia andato non significa che vada consigliato
<mibofra> l'aggiornamento enzotib
<jester1-> !amefunza
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'amefunza'
<Fetentone> vuagliù, ma aspettavate me per fare le sperimentazioni di comandi...
<mibofra> il tool ufficiale è do-release-upgrade .
<jester1-> !amefunge
<ubot-it> un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<enzotib> mibofra, c'è una strada maestra, perché seguire i vicoli?
<fleurtherock> Ciao a tutti
<samed87> indovinate quale problema non sono riuscito ancora a risolvere hihihi
<enzotib> mibofra, il tool ufficiale non prevede certo di mettere mano al sources.list
<fleurtherock> Il solito samed87
<Fetentone> samed87, la doppia trazione quando ce l'hai in funzione non fa funzionare la presa di forza!?
<samed87> si la stampante hp p1102
<mibofra> enzotib: e da dove li esce i sorgenti software ?
<samed87> p1102w
<mibofra> Fetentone: puoi anche masterizzare il cd della 12.10 , lo avvi e
<Fetentone> nannes, pensaci tu... qui giocano a fare le sperimentazioni su di me...
<enzotib> mibofra, si abilita la segnalazione di tutti gli aggiornamenti in update-manager,  e dopo l'avanzamento te lo propone l'update-manager stesso
<samed87> stacco 10 minuti e ritorno
<mibofra> dall'installer gli dici di procedere all'aggiornamento
<Fetentone> enzotib, dimmi
<Fetentone> com'è!
<enzotib> Fetentone, lancia il gestore aggiornamenti
<mibofra> enzotib: così proposto che se non andavo io a guardare l'uscita della release potevo stare XD .
<enzotib> (come dissi mezz'ora fa)
<fleurtherock> Io odio i medici che non trovano una soluzione al mio problema
<fleurtherock> Li odio li odio li odio
<fleurtherock> Possono andare tutti a farsi benedire
<Fetentone> e adesso che devo fare?
<jester1-> fleurtherock: dipende dal medico. se open o a pagamento
<enzotib> Fetentone, in basso c'è il tasto "impostazioni"
<fleurtherock> Indipendentemente
<fleurtherock> Li ho girati tutti
<jester1-> lo stesso da open da open  a pagamento cambia
<mibofra> Fetentone : poi c'è sudo apt-get upgrade .
<jester1-> mibofra: che minghia hai fumato oggi
<enzotib> Fetentone, per cortesia, ora sto seguendo io Fetentone
<Fetentone> asp. mibofra! mi stai rincoglionendo
<mibofra> insomma, scegli un metodo ed aggiorna .
<fleurtherock> Ho spaeso quasi 3000 euro quest'anno tra visite ed esami e sono ancora punto a capo
<Fetentone> :d
<Fetentone> mitico mibofra
<Fetentone> enzotib,
<Fetentone> allora
<Fetentone> ci sono
<fleurtherock> Mi viene voglia di metterli alla gogna e frustarli ....
<FloodBotIt2> Fetentone: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> Fetentone, ci sei? vai sulla scheda "Aggiornamenti"
<fleurtherock> Non bestemmio perche voglio fare un fioretto!
<enzotib> Fetentone, in basso c'è "Notificare nuove versioni", metti su Qualsiasi versione
<Fetentone> enzotib, via semrpe
<fleurtherock> Ma di sicuro ho capito la psicologia della bestemmia!
<jester1-> fleurtherock: dipende poi dal problema, mio babbo diceva sempre la medico: quando esce una pillola per arretramento rapido mi raccomando che faccio il tester
<jester1-> poverino se n'è andato prima dell'arrivo delle stesse
<mibofra> non per cosa enzotib: ma secondo me da terminale si fa prima .
<enzotib> mibofra, ok ok, grazie
<mibofra> ok ok de che XD .
<jester1-> mibofra: oggi sei abbastanza arrovogliato su te stesso nè
<enzotib> Fetentone, e allora? a che stai?
<mibofra> jester1- : no , almeno adesso no :)) . devi dirmi ancora che fine ha fatto jester- :D .
<mibofra> ti hanno fott... "preso in prestito permanente" il nick :D .
<mibofra> ?
<mibofra> enzotib: Fetentone dice che sta aggiornando .
<mibofra> enzotib: curiosità :) , alcuni amici mi chiedono perché con ubu si alzano molto le temperature (che in effetti spesso è vero )
<mibofra> sarà solo il peso di interfaccia + processi in background ?
<mibofra> 2) si ci potrebbe mettere una toppa ? sto pensando da un po come fare .
<mibofra> poi ti lascio stare :)) .
<enzotib> mibofra, eh, non so, credo dipenda dal kernel
<mibofra> ma lo fa solo con ubuntu e derivate XD .
<mibofra> ci pensavo anch'io ma a questo punto non penso sia solo il kernel .
<enzotib> e non lo sai che il kernel ogni distro se lo adatta a modo suo?
<mibofra> si, si , ma questo sembra più un dis-adettamento ...
<mibofra> *adattamento
<samed87> c'è qualcuno che è pratico su ubuntu per installare una stampante ?
<samed87> è quasi una settimana che con i forum sto provando a risolvere questo problema ho una stampante hp-p1102w
<Fetentone> enzotib, sto aggiornando.. manca circa un quarto d'ora
<mibofra> samed87: aspetta due sec .
<samed87> ok
<mibofra> sorry samed87: non trovo driver compatibili per ora .
<mibofra> *compatibili con GNU/Linux
<samed87> davvero
<samed87> mibofra
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> almeno per il momento, però non mi arrendo :)
<samed87> grazie
<mibofra> prego :)
<samed87> io ne ho installati diversi ma non capisco perchè non mi funzionano
<Sonack93> Ciao......
<mapreri> ciao Sonack93
<tuxwizard> ciao :)
<Sonack93> ho  un problema grave  con ubuntu  e non so come risolvera mi pottete aiutare ?
<Samanta> ola ciao
<tuxwizard> vai con il problema Sonack93
<Samanta> appena installato ubuntu, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<massy> ciao
<un_wilson> ci si prova: qual'è il problema?
<massy> samanta dimmi
<Sonack93> img607.imageshack.us/img607/8939/24102012017.jpg   ecco il problema cio Kernel panic anche non posso far partire ne Live CD
<Samanta> installato, mi ha scritto di premere enter. ho premuto
<Samanta> il pc si è riavviato ed è partito 7 con verifica del disco G che ho ovviamente bloccato
<Samanta> ora sono in 7
<massy> mmm
<massy> allora
<Samanta> uffa
<massy> samanta ... hai installato col dual boot?
<massy> cioè partizionato sia win7 che ubuntu?
<Samanta> ho fatto bene a bloccare la verifica?
<massy> si
<Samanta> si, mi ha chiesto se volevo installare assieme a 7
<Samanta> pero 7 sta su ssd e ubuntu sta su un disco sata
<massy> quando avvii il pc, ti chiede sempre col grub loader, se vuoi andare in ubuntu o windows, prima di entrare nel sistema
<Samanta> nada
<Samanta> non me lo chiede
<massy> per spostarti con le opzioni devi scorrere con le freccie
<Samanta> me lo aspettavo ma niente
<massy> come no? allora non ti ha fatto il boot loader
<tuxwizard> e poi cmq sarebbe ubuntu la scelta predefinita...
<enzotib> probabilmente grub è stato installato sul disco sbagliato
<un_wilson> Potrebbe aver installato il bootloader sul disco "sbagliato"
<massy> esatto cmq adesso che mi ci fai pensare
<Samanta> mm
<enzotib> (se ha due dischi)
<Fetentone> Weeeeeeeeee, correte tutti a salvare il mio aggiornamento di versione... mentre aggionavo da 12.04 a 12.10 mi si è bloccato l'installazione su "Configurazione di patch". E mo che faccio???
<massy> jetta il pc
<Samanta> cmq la destinazione di installazione ubuntu possibile era solo quella del disco sata
<massy> fetentone
<massy> mmm
<massy> samanta non ti dico che dovresti rifare tutto
<massy> ma quasi
<enzotib> ma quando mai
<Fetentone> Vuagliù, ammo fatt o botto!
<enzotib> deve riavviare col livecd e sistemare grub
<Samanta> una vita per partizionarlo poi è partita l'installazione
<un_wilson> ma un ripristino del grub non dovrebbe bastare, per samantha?
<massy> e se non lo carica il grub
<massy> wilson
<enzotib> basta basta
<enzotib> avvia con livecd
<Samanta> facciamo alla vecchia? riavvio?
<un_wilson> ha il grub nel mbr del sata
<un_wilson> aspetta
<enzotib> !ripristino
<Samanta> aspetto
<un_wilson> forse basta che dici al bios di avviare prima dal sata
<un_wilson> mentre ora parte dal ssd
<Samanta> mi sembra una buona idea
<un_wilson> prova
<Samanta> kk
<Fetentone> oheeeee?? e la smettiamo di fare i rattusi... 5 cristiani ad aiutare Samanta enessuno a Fetentone.
<Samanta> a fra un po
<Samanta> grazie
<Samanta> :)
<massy> Fetentone: ciai il nome in testa .....
<un_wilson> uno alla volta
<Fetentone> jammo belli che tengo o pc bloccato
<Sonack93>  a me non mi aiuta nessuno ?
<Sonack93> img607.imageshack.us/img607/8939/24102012017.jpg   ecco il problema cio Kernel panic anche non posso far partire ne Live CD
<un_wilson> ok, bloccato come?
<Fetentone> Sonack93, qua ti aiutano solo se sei femmina
<Fetentone> vedi a me
<Sonack93> :D
<Fetentone> sto implorando aiuto da 2 ore
<massy> Sonack93: prendi il numerino per favore ....
<un_wilson> Fetentone, bloccato come?
<Fetentone> ho offerto pure 500 euro e nessuno mi aiuta
<Fetentone> non va avanti
<enzotib> Sonack93, se non metti l'http davanti al link non ci posso cliccare, e sono troppo pigro per fare copia e incolla
<un_wilson> @sonack, fatto un controllo della memoria?
<un_wilson> mi sa di problema HW o di disco rovinato
<un_wilson> (quello di ubuntu live, dico)
<Sonack93> si fatto  dal CD di ubuntu mi dava milioni di errori :D
<un_wilson> milioni di errori la RAM?
<Sonack93>  si
<un_wilson> @fetentone: il pc funziona ma la procedura è bloccata?
<Fetentone> esattamente
<un_wilson> Come sai che è bloccata e non sta solo lavorando?
<Fetentone> visto che sono 40 minuti che è ferma
<un_wilson> @Sonack: se la RAM non va c'è poco da fare, che io sappia
<Sonack93> ecco  : http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/8939/24102012017.jpg
<Fetentone> ho anche aperto il terminale dell'installazione ed è tut ofermo
<Sonack93> ho il ram da 8 Gb  qualche messe fa ho instalato ma adeso o riprovato e non posso fare niente
<un_wilson> in che fase è?
<un_wilson> @sonack, ma arrivi al punto in cui ti chiede se provare o installare?
<Fetentone> configurazione patch
<un_wilson> abbi pazienza: non mi ricordo a che punto stia nella lista
<Sonack93> si se schelgo o prova o instala ubuntu o stesso errore mi da
<un_wilson> e se scegli di fare i test alla RAM?
<Sonack93> mi fa test della memoria e si ferma a 43%
<Fetentone> ok, mi dicono dal supporto di debian di lanciare dei comandi... vdo a vedere.. asp... che torno
<Sonack93>  e mida millioni di errori
<un_wilson> ottimo
<un_wilson> Sonack93: visto così è guasta la RAM (ottimo era per Fetentone)
<Samanta> ola
<un_wilson> ola
<un_wilson> com'è andata?
<Samanta> Grup partito perfetto!
<Samanta> grazie a tutti
<un_wilson> ottimo
<Samanta> grazie un_
<Samanta> ora mi chiede uan cosa strana, ma ci studio un po, sennò dove sta il bello
<Samanta> ;)
<un_wilson> cosa ti chiede?
<Samanta> record your sncryption passphrase
<Samanta> e si è aperto una sessione terminal
<Samanta> dove devo scrivere qualche cosa
<Samanta> ma bhu
<un_wilson> hai la home cifrata
<Samanta> ahhh, I remember
<massy> deve averla spuntata nell'installazione
<Samanta> si me l'ha chiesto ho accettato
<Samanta> capito
<Samanta> provvedo
<Sonack93> un_wilson:  http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/398/23102012005.jpg
<Fetentone> Samanta, per piacere, ora non ho temp odi spiegarti, ma tornaci a trovare: ti prego. Non sai che ammorbamenti parlare tutte le sere
<un_wilson> se annoti la cosa che ti dice puoi poi aprirla
<massy> va bene samanta
<Fetentone> con un_wilson, mibofra, mass'
<massy> fetentone caro ci sei riusctio poi?
<un_wilson> Sonack93: scrive una cosa e quando va a rileggerla è diversa: l'HW ha dei problemi
<Fetentone> si va avanti
<un_wilson> almeno: mi pare l'unica possibilità
<Fetentone> meno male
<un_wilson> Fetentone: che comandi erano?
<massy> okay gente io vado, a domani
<Samanta> incredibile, problemi a non finire
<Sonack93> come posso fare per risolverla ?
<Samanta> e chiede passoword
<Samanta> Apport sta trasmettendo
<Fetentone> un_wilson, ti ho risposto su chtt
<Samanta> e ebon
<Fetentone> scusa..
<Fetentone> ho problemi di visualizzaione della grafica
<un_wilson> ?
<Fetentone> mentr enon finisce mi dicono che è normale
<un_wilson> ah, si, probabile
<Fetentone> dovevo andareindietro col tasto della tastiera
<Fetentone> e poi premere invio
<Samanta> qualche pacchetto obsoleto...
<Fetentone> aprendo il terminale
<Samanta> sembra stabile adesso
<un_wilson> Samanta: si, succede, hai la 12.10?
<un_wilson> Sonack93: l'unica è provare la RAM su un altro pc o riportarla in negozio
<Samanta> 12.04
<Samanta> ita
<Sonack93>   :(   Grazie per l'aiuto      :D puveruuuuu  PC
<un_wilson> mmm, non dovrebbe dare tanti errori, comunque fai gli aggiornamenti, se non li ha fatti in installazione (e mi pare non li faccia tutti)
<mibofra> Sonack93: non seguivo, che successe al tuo pc ?
<un_wilson> RAM andata, sembrerebbe
<un_wilson> kernel panic e testram che riporta errori
<mibofra> quindi può cambiare il banco ram .
<Samanta> sto aggiornando un_
<Samanta> 188MB
<un_wilson> :D
<Samanta> due cose, incredibile che non ci ho pensato io prima alla soluzione (grazie ancora), seconda ottimo supporto, contraccambio appena saro in grado
<un_wilson> Dai anche uno sguardo al forum ;)
<Samanta> ma certo
<Samanta> da poco ho cominciato i corsi Linux Trio
<Samanta> conoscete?
<Samanta> son gratis, niente pubblicità
<davegarath> ciao a tutti
<Samanta> o/
<davegarath> -.-
<davegarath> domandina su 12.04 dove setto il focus che segue il puntatore ?
<Samanta> cmq, corso base al test finale ho fatto 60 su 100, uffa
<Samanta> min 70
<enzotib> davegarath, devi mettere mano in gconf
<enzotib> su kubuntu è più facile
<un_wilson> C'è l'opzione in CompizConfig
<un_wilson> in "Opzioni Generali"
<puaz> ciao
<puaz> non riesco ad installare un file .sh su ubuntu
<Samanta> fantastico
<enzotib> puaz, di che si tratta?
<puaz> ho scaricato abgx360, ho seguito le istruzioni x far partire il file .sh ma niente
<un_wilson> come sono queste istruzioni?
<puaz> ho provato anche in un altro modo che avevo letto su 1 guida mi pare /install file.sh
<puaz> To install them on systems with apt-get: sudo apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-dev xterm
<puaz> To run abgx360gui: ./abgx360gui
<puaz> potrei installarlo in .exe con wine, ma preferirei capire come mai non va
<enzotib> puaz, probabilmente devi solo renderlo eseguibile
<Fetentone> Avviso importante... nel canale di chat tra 5 minuti arrivano le paste calde: sfogliatelle, babbà, cannoli e pastiere... non vi accanite ad entrare... non fate i niubbi... date precedenza alle donne: Samanta, ecc.. venite in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fetentone> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Samanta> :)
<puaz> enzotib: sudo chmod a+rwx nomepacchetto.sh  sudo ./nomepacchetto.sh ?
<enzotib> puaz, un +x è sufficiente
<Samanta_> o/
<enzotib> il resto è ok
<Anto94> Ciao.c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | Anto94
<ubot-it> Anto94: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<puaz> sudo chmod +x install-sh.sh chmod: impossibile accedere a "install-sh.sh": File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> puaz, devi essere nella directory giusta, dove l'hai scaricato
<puaz> si sono li
<puaz> @ubuntu:~/abgx360-1.0.6$
<enzotib> puaz, ls -l install-sh.sh
<enzotib> puaz, poi perché usi sudo?
<puaz> @ubuntu:~/abgx360-1.0.6$ ls -l install-sh.sh ls: impossibile accedere a install-sh.sh: File o directory non esistente
<Anto94> Ho un problema con l'installazione di Mint (ho provato anche Ubuntu).Sostanzialmente,finito il processo d'installazione,al riavvio windows non "trova" la partizione dove dovrebbe esserci la mia distribuzione.Che consigliate?
<enzotib> puaz, allora o non sei nella directory giusta o il nome del file non è quello giusto
<enzotib> Anto94, qui solo ubuntu, please
<puaz> enzotib: abgx360-1.0.6$ ls acinclude.m4  aclocal.m4  compile  config.h.in  config.log  configure  configure.ac  depcomp  install-sh  Makefile.am  Makefile.in  missing  README
<enzotib> !chat | Anto94
<ubot-it> Anto94: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<puaz> scusate il past :(
<enzotib> puaz, ma le istruzioni cosa dicono?
<Anto94> Sisi,va bene anche ubuntu!Pongo la stessa domanda con ubuntu!
<un_wilson> asp
<puaz> aspetta che te le copio sul pastebin
<un_wilson> windows non vede le partizioni con Linux: non capisce il FS
<puaz> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1319172/
<enzotib> Anto94, da windows non vedi le partizioni di ubuntu, a meno di usare sw particolari
<un_wilson> dovresti vederla solo in gestione disco, come spazio usato in modo ignoto o qualcosa di simile
<enzotib> puaz, hai già fatto configure e make?
<Anto94> Intendo dire che non riesco ad accedere a ubuntu all'avvio del pc
<un_wilson> parte direttamente win? sono in dischi diversi?
<Anto94> Si,parte solo win!No,l'HD è lo stesso
<puaz> enzotib: con ./configure http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1319179/
<un_wilson> non hai installato il bootloader nell'MBR, non so come si ripristina con Mint
<enzotib> puaz, il configure non va a buon fine, installa il pacchetto zlib1g-dev
<enzotib> un_wilson, assumiamo che sia ubuntu, altrimenti non si dà supporto
<puaz> apt-get install zlib1g-dev enzotib ?
<enzotib> puaz, sì
<Anto94> Io con ubuntu ho semplicemente seguito le istruzioni (con accanto gente che ha già 2 OS sul pc)
<puaz> enzotib: fatto
<mibofra> un_wilson: grub è lo stesso quindi l'mrb si ripristina alla stessa maniera.
<Samanta_> se può servire http://www.xfce-italia.it/wiki/index.php?title=Installazione
<mibofra> !wiki grub
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'wiki grub'
<mibofra> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mibofra> ecco
<enzotib> Samanta_, non incollare guide a caso
<Samanta_> era per l'installazione Mind
<Samanta_> magari serviva
<enzotib> Samanta_, a parte che qui NON si dà supporto per mint
<Samanta_> k, roger
<enzotib> se serve una guida per l'installazione c'è...
<enzotib> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> puaz, rifatto il configure?
<puaz> enzotib: configure: error: "libcurl not found!"
<Anto94> Ok,proverò,grazie mille!
<enzotib> puaz, stavolta non mi è chiaro quale pacchetto manca
<enzotib> e tra l'altro questo esula un po' dal supporto a ubuntu
<puaz> ah sorry
<puaz> sai dove posso trovare help
<puaz> ?
<enzotib> prova in chat
<enzotib> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<puaz> yeah
<fleurtherock> Ciao
#ubuntu-it 2012-10-31
<enzotib> buongiorno
<massy> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<massy> ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<rejulien> buongiorno
<rejulien> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ad installare dei driver per la scheda video di un Nokia Booklet?
<fabio_cc> rejulien, che scheda video ha?
<jester-> rejulien: apri un terminale e dai: lspci | grep -i vga e incolla qui la risposta
<rejulien_> buongiorno
<fabio_cc> [10:10] <rejulien> buongiorno
<fabio_cc> [10:10] <rejulien> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ad installare dei driver per la scheda video di un Nokia Booklet?
<fabio_cc> [10:17] <fabio_cc> rejulien, che scheda video ha?
<fabio_cc> [10:18] <jester-> rejulien: apri un terminale e dai: lspci | grep -i vga e incolla qui la risposta
<FloodBotIt2> fabio_cc: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<rejulien_> dopo aver incollato è andato in questa pagina http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320290/
<fabio_cc> rejulien_, il comando che ti ha dato jester-  è lspci | grep -i vga
<rejulien_> mi esce questo: 02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<rejulien_> io ho scaricato i driver per una intel GMA500
<rejulien_> c'è un file readme all'interno del pacchetto di driver che ho scaricato, e fornisce queste istruzioni http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320301/
<fabio_cc> rejulien_, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<rejulien_> la 11.04
<fabio_cc> rejulien_, dai il comando lsmod | grep psb_gfx
<fabio_cc> rejulien_, da qualcosa?
<rejulien_> no non succede nulla
<fabio_cc> rejulien_, guarda che la 11.04 non è più supportata
<rejulien_> Ho installato la 11 perchè quando ho provato con la 12 avevo dei problemi con il monitor: non lo utilizzava tutto ma solo la metà superiore, e quindi dovevo scorrere su e giù per vedere il desktop ma metà per volta
<rejulien_> pensavo fosse possibile installare i driver sulla versione 11 e poi fare l'upgrade alla 12. Spero di non aver detto una cavolata...
<fabio_cc> rejulien_, ma da cosa capisci che i driver che sta usando adesso non vanno bene? che problema ti da?
<rejulien_> credo non vadano bene perchè non mi fà usare una risoluzione maggiore alla 800x600 e non posso regolare la luminosità dello schermo
<rejulien_> i love u
<lucarello> salve a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | lucarello
<ubot-it> lucarello: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<flo___> buongiorno a tutti, scusate continuo ad avere dei problemi con l'intallo degli aggiornamenti. mi da questo errore: dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 0:  newline in field name `../../../../../share/pyshared/apport/crashdb_impl/__init__.py'
<flo___> aiuto!! cosa devo fare?!continuano ad accumularsi aggiornamenti su aggiornamenti
<lucarello> sto provando ad istallare la mia stampante scanner multifunzione Canon PIXMA MP150 seguendo la wiki ufficiale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/CanonMp150 ma appena comincio a compilare sul terminale esce prima questo errore http://pastebin.com/Ec4EVgmS qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<flo___> help please http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320376/
<cristian_c> flo___, che cosa hai fatto per provocare questi problemi?
<flo___> io?! non ne ho idea...
<cristian_c> flo___, in risposta a quale comando?
<flo___> io ho semplicemtne avviato lo scarico degli aggiornamenti. poi si ferma da solo che trova l'errore
<cristian_c> lucarello, hai provato prima a controllare che la stampante funzionasse di default?
<lucarello> su windows stampo e scannarizzo tranquillamente
<cristian_c> lucarello, io parlavao di ubuntu
<lucarello> no non la riconosce
<lucarello> affattoi
<lucarello> nè come scanner ne come stampante. a me interessa che mi riconosca almeno lo scanner. ho un'altra stampante che funziona
<cristian_c> flo___, prova con sudo apt-get install -f
<cristian_c> flo___, su che release di ubuntu sei?
<cristian_c> lucarello, che prove avevi fatto e come?
<cristian_c> *parlavo
<lucarello> sulla cartella stampanti non me la riconosce, ho provato ad aprire xsane e non trova nessuno scanner
<flo___> cristian_c non ne ho idea...non mi ricordo. sudo e quant'altro lo metto sul terminale?
<lucarello> seguendo la guida che ho mensionato prima mi ha dato quell'errore che vedi nel pastebin come mai ?
<cristian_c> lucarello, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !pastebin | lucarello
<ubot-it> lucarello: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> flo___, sì
<cristian_c> flo___, lsb_release -a
<cristian_c> flo___, anche questo comando
<lucarello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320395/
<lucarello> ops aspetta
<lucarello> fprse sono un idiota
<lucarello> la guida era per la 150
<lucarello> io ho la 130 ma il driver dovrebbe essere uguale per entrambe
<Maubuntu> lucarello: non è detto che sia uguale
<lucarello> si ho controllato, errore mio scusate
<lucarello> sapete dove trovare i driver per la mp130?
<flo___> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320402/
<flo___> che ti sembra?
<cristian_c> lucarello, dall'output che hai mostrato, la stampante è già installata
<cristian_c> lucarello, non devi installare niente
<lucarello> ma non la trovo ne nel pannello stampanti, ne in xsane
<cristian_c> flo___, sei sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> lucarello, forse la devi aggiungere
<lucarello> come si fa?
<cristian_c> lucarello, hai due stampanti collegate via usb?
<lucarello> si
<cristian_c> lucarello, sempre dalla finestra delle stampanti
<flo___> cristian_c, la versione dici? probabile e la odio. e quindi come faccio a installare sti maledetti aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> lucarello, è una stampante vecchia, quindi sono inclusi di default i driver open
<cristian_c> flo___, riprova con sudo apt-get update
<lucarello> arrivato alla finestra scegliere driver non c'è la mp130.. tutte le altre si
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> dall'output che hai mostrato gli unici driver che devi installare sono quelli per lo scanner
<cristian_c> lucarello, sto guardando :)
<lucarello> come faccio?
<XR92> Salve a tutti, è da giorni che cerco su internet una guida per installare nuovi temi su gnome 3.6 senza un risultato, potete darmi una mano? una volta che scarico il file del tema che ho scelto lo estraggo sulla scrivania poi digito "sudo nautilus" sul terminale e copio la cartella estratta sulla sezione themes, apro Gnome Tweak Tools ma non riesco a vedere il tema da scegliere. Dove sbaglio??
<lucarello> ok grazue ;D
<cristian_c> lucarello, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=501436
<cristian_c> lucarello, per sicurezza do un'occhiata sul sito di openprinting
<flo___> cristian_c macchè ho ritentato di dare il via all'aagiornamento mas mi dice questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320417/
<lucarello> cristian_c quella guida l'avevo guardata anche da un altra parte e dice che funge solo la stampante e non lo scannner. a me interessa solo lo scanner :D
<cristian_c> lucarello, ah, io avevo capito male. Quindi la stampante funge?
<cristian_c> lucarello, non è che ti sei spiegato benissimo :D
<lucarello> è senza cartucce, non mi interessa uso l'altra per stampare. ho solo bisogno di usare lo scanner
<Fetentone> enzotib, ma se voglio installare anche Win sul mio oc oltre Ubuntu, adesso posso farlo?
<cristian_c> lucarello, ok, ora guardo
<lucarello> chiedo scusa :D sto cercando guide nel mentre e mi sono espresso male :D... cmq non riesco ad aggiungere neanche la stampante quindi non so se stampi.
<cristian_c> lucarello, nel caso della stampante potevi selezionare mp150 dall'elenco, probabilmente hanno in comune lo stesso driver
<lucarello> provo anche turboprint nel mentre
<lucarello> ok
<cristian_c> per lo scanner sto guardando
<cristian_c> lucarello, intanto vediamo lo scanner
<lucarello> grazie :D
<Fetentone> se voglio caricare sul mio pc dove c'è solo Ubuntu 12.10 anche WIn7 per cercare di far funzionare sto cacchio di  Bluetooth, posso farlo?
<lucarello> Fetentone si può fare il dual boot, ma come mai il bluetooth non ti funziona su ubuntu?
<Fetentone> non lo so, quando installai Ubuntu non avevo acceso (Fn+F12) il Bluettoth e Ubuntu non me l'ha riconosciuto... poi sono andsto avanti con la rimozione del WIn credendo di trovare driver... non ci sono riuscito
<Fetentone> :D
<lucarello> hai provato su impostazione di sistema il tool DRIVER AGGIUNTIVI?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, hai provato a vedere se hanno risolto il bug nella 12.10?
<lucarello> sul mio acer portatile ho dovuto aggiungere il driver da li e mi funge
<flo___> cristian_c, macchè ho ritentato di dare il via all'aagiornamento mas mi dice questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320417/
<cristian_c> lucarello, ti è capitato un brutto scanner
<lucarello> lo sto vedendo, il prob è che mi serve per scannarizzre una domanda per un concorso pubblico da inviare via pec
<lucarello> il prima possibile
<cristian_c> flo___, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cristian_c> lucarello, per fare prima non hai provato con la epson?
<lucarello> è solo stampante
<lucarello> è una vecchia stylus photo 1290
<lucarello> l'unico scanner che ho è quello sulla mp130
<cristian_c> lucarello, hai controllato sul sito della canon?
<Fetentone> ragazzi io non trovo ne più il gestore di driver aggiuntivi
<TaLaDo> lucarello, hai detto che sotto win fnziona?
<Fetentone> cristian_c, no non ho visto... come fccio?
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=918734
<lucarello> cristian_c la canon non distribuisce driver ubuntu per quel prodotto
<cristian_c> lucarello, guarda il link
<cristian_c> lucarello, non saprei, di solito i driver per stampanti e scanner li distribuisce
<cristian_c> lucarello, ora guardo
<flo___> cristian_c, riprovo a dare l'aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, scaricati la live
<lucarello> http://www.canon.it/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/PIXMA_MP130.aspx?type=download&page=1
<cristian_c> flo___, aspetta
<Fetentone> la live.. ma se io ce l'ho già installata
<lucarello> TaLaDo, si nel pc portatile sotto win funzionava
<flo___> cristian_c, come fai a seguire mille conversaz diverse? XD ok aspetto
<cristian_c> Fetentone, la 12.10
<Fetentone> io ho la 12.10
<TaLaDo> lucarello, allora usala con win se hai urgenza
<cristian_c> flo___, abitudine ;)
<lucarello> TaLaDo magari devo formattarlo errore irreversibile non si accende più
<TaLaDo> lucarello, ok allora sei sfigato :P
<lucarello> TaLaDo .... ma se provo a dargli i driver della mp140?
<TaLaDo> lucarello, hai detto bene: prova!
<TaLaDo> al limite non funziona
<cristian_c> lucarello, per la stampante si trova molto, ma per lo scanner sto trovando poco
<lucarello> per la puttana, adesso non me la trova quando vado da aggiungi stampante
<TaLaDo> -.-
<TaLaDo> lucarello, imprecare non risolve il problema
<lucarello> TaLaDo chiedo scusa
<lucarello> ok l'ho aggiunta
<lucarello> come mp140
<lucarello> ma xsane non la trova cmq
<lucarello> ...
<flo___> lucarello, non fai prima ad andare in un interner point e a scannerizzarti la domanda per il concorso da li? poi lo scanner lo installi con calma
<lucarello> si flo___ se non abitassi in un paesino da 1100 abitanti con 2 bar. Cmq in caso non sistemo entro oggi domani vado in città e mi compro un multifunzione nuovo
<lucarello> cristian_c grazie lo stesso di tutto, non ti angustiare troppo... se non trovi nulla pazienza
<cristian_c> lucarello, concordo sulla sfiga
<lucarello> provo con questo generico, vediamo come va http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Scanner
<cristian_c> lucarello, prova da un altro pc con windows
<cristian_c> lucarello, nel seguito ti consiglio di contattare quelli di sane
<cristian_c> Fetentone, riscontri sempre lo stesso bug della 12.04
<cristian_c> ?
<Fetentone> si
<Fetentone> asp.. che mo sto a prova con Oracle
<cristian_c> flo___, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sourceslist.d/
<Fetentone> vediamo che succede che con Wine non è andato
<cristian_c> Fetentone, wine non risolverà niente, è fatto per il software
<Fetentone> ma Oracle si
<Fetentone> o nemmeno
<cristian_c> oracle?
<cristian_c>  che c'entra?
<cristian_c> non capisco
<Fetentone> il gestore virtual box di WIn su Ubuntu
<cristian_c> lucarello, comunque ti sei beccato una delle pche canon in cui lo scanner non funge
<cristian_c> *poche
<Fetentone> per vedere se mi ristalla i driver della scheda Intel e mi fa ripartire il Bluettoth
<cristian_c> Fetentone, con virtualbox dovrebbe andare
<lucarello> cristian_c vedo vedo :D, dai lasciamo perdere non vorrei perdere i pochi capelli che mi restano
<cristian_c> lucarello, ti conviene fare come ti ho consigliato
<lucarello> cristian_c grazie, poi provo su un altro pc con win se riesco, se non va domani vado a comprare n'altro scanner
<lucarello> tanto questo è un pezzo di antiquariato
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> può fare ancora la sua porca figura, comunque :D
<flo___> cristian_c, directory inesistente... l'ho riscritta due volte..
<cristian_c> flo___, ti do il comando corretto: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Anto94> Ciao a tutti.Ho un problema legato al grub,credo.
<cristian_c> Fetentone, io parlavo comunque di farlo funzionare in modo nativo
<Anto94> sostanzialmente,al riavvio non mi viene proposta nessuna scelta oltre win,questo perche parte solo il bootloader del suddetto e non quello di ubuntu
<flo___> cristian_c, andato provo a ridare gli aggiornamenti?
<Fetentone> cristian_c, per fare sta cosa, secondo me si può fare ma ho bisogno di assistenza
<lucarello> Grazie a tutti ragazzi vadooooo :D
<lucarello> alla prossima
<lucarello> ciao
<Fetentone> altrimenti tra un messaggio ed un altro non ci si riesce mai
<cristian_c> flo___, posta il risultato qui (tramite pastebin)
<Fetentone> ciao lucarello
<cristian_c> Anto94, prova a ripristinare il grub
<Anto94> almeno credo,sono un newbie
<cristian_c> !grub | Anto94
<ubot-it> Anto94: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> Anto94, quanti dischi hai dentro al pc?
<cristian_c> Fetentone, un poco poco di esperienza ce l'ho con il bluetooth
<flo___> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320463/
<cristian_c> Fetentone, anche se non tantissima
<Anto94> ho la partizione di recupero,quella di win e quella ubuntu
<glpiana> Anto94, in seguito a cosa non ti appare più la scelta? o non è mai apparsa dopo aver installato?
<cristian_c> flo___, complimenti, ti sei auto-sputtanato il sistema
<flo___> grande!! mitica!! quindi?
<cristian_c> flo___, hai una valanga di ppa (molti di questi sono per oneiric)
<Anto94> installazione,riavvio,nessuna scelta oltre win
<cristian_c> mentre tu sei pure su precise
<flo___> cos'è un ppa?
<cristian_c> flo___, lol
<glpiana> Anto94, hai installato da cd o da chiavetta?
<Anto94> inizialmente saltava anche la scelta ed andava subito su win
<flo___> ah ah...non sto capendo niente, quindi?
<Anto94> ultimamente da chiavetta,pero in passato anche da cd,ma con lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> è bello sapere ogni volta che gli utenti installano ppa senza sapere neanche cosa stanno facendo
<cristian_c> :'(
<davide_> ciao, skype non sento audio
 * cristian_c ha un momento di sconforto
<glpiana> Anto94, che versione hai installato?
<flo___> ma scusa, non è che tutte le volte mi vedo che aggiornamenti sta installando...gli do il via e amen..
<glpiana> flo___, i ppa li hai aggiunti tu, non il gestore aggiornamenti. e con gli aggiornamenti normali del sistema non c'entrano nulla
<Anto94> ho provato la 10,la 12.04.01,linuxmint
<glpiana> Anto94, non parliamo del passato, ora cosa hai messo
<flo___> macos'è un ppa??!come ho fatto ad aggiungerlo??!
<glpiana> flo___, avrai seguito qualche guida in qualche blog
<cristian_c> flo__, i ppa non si installano da soli, altrimenti io sono napoleone
<flo___> forse, può essere. ma cmq c'è soluzione ai miei aggiornamenti o devo stare a guardare che se ne accumulano sempre più senza poter fan nulla?
<cristian_c> flo__, sono dei repository esterni a ubuntu, mantenuti da privati utenti, quindi nulla di ufficiale o supportato da ubuntu
<cristian_c> flo___, io sono per la soluzione drastica, non so cosa ne pensa glpiana
<Anto94> linuxmint
<cristian_c> lol
<flo___> cristian_c, io invece sono la madonna, che ci posso fare se non ci capisco nulla??! :___/
<flo___> anche io sono per il drastico!  ma mi vuole qualcuno che mi reinstalli ubuntu... :)
<cristian_c> flo___, non ci riesci?
<flo___> nu...mai fatto e tante sigle incomprensibili
<cristian_c> e magari dopo aver installato ubuntu, stai attento a cosa installi
<cristian_c> flo___, te l'ha installato qualcun'altro?
<flo___> sisisi verrò sempre qui a disturbarvi...meglio. eh si
<cristian_c> flo___, basta non aggiungere ppa e sei a posto
<glpiana> cristian_c, fammi un sunto rapido del problema che ha flo___ con gli aggironamenti
<flo___> occhei
<cristian_c> flo___, anzi , fino a che non diventi un po' più esperto con ubuntu, evita blog
<cristian_c> glpiana, mi son perso l'errore di pastebin :(
<cristian_c> lo recupero
<glpiana> Anto94, se hai mint sei sul canale sbagliato. qui si da supporto a ubuntu
<glpiana> cristian_c, oki, attendo
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320417/
<cristian_c> glpiana, comunque l'errore ce l'ha sugli aggiornamenti di sistema
<cristian_c> glpiana, quindi è chiaro che sono stati incasinati i repository
<glpiana> cristian_c, sì oki
<glpiana> flo___, ti faccio dare qualche comando
<glpiana> flo___, anzitutto dai sudo apt-get update      e metti su pastebin quel che esce
<cristian_c> anche perché usare numerosi ppa di oneiric su precise non è che sia un'idea proprio geniale
<glpiana> cristian_c, non so neanche se glieli considera quei ppa. avranno pacchetti vecchissimi
<flo___> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320485/
<glpiana> flo___, ridai: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d           e metti su pastebin
<Anto94> fai finta sia ubuntu,il problema e identico
<glpiana> Anto94, no, non faccio finta. comuqnue ti hanno già suggerito cosa provare a fare
<flo___> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320492/
<glpiana> flo___, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*oneiric*
<glpiana> flo___, poi dai: sudo apt-get update
<flo___> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320499/
<glpiana> flo___, ora: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<flo___> non succede nulla...
<glpiana> flo___, ora dai: sudo apt-get upgrade
<flo___> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320503/
<flo___> si no?
<flo___> si?
<glpiana> flo___, sì
<flo___> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320508/
<glpiana> flo___, cat /var/lib/dpkg/available | less          e copia la prima videata su pastebin. poi premi q per fermare il comando
<flo___> non c'è ninete nella prima videata. solo (END) in alto a six
<glpiana> flo___, allora dai: cat /var/lib/dpkg/available-old | less
<glpiana> flo___, dimmi solo, senza copiare su pastebin, se qui visualizzi qualcosa
<flo___> file o directory ionesistyente, ho sbagliato a scrivere? riprovo?
<glpiana> no, potresti non averlo. io devo andare a mangiare. ti ritrovo dopo per continuare?
<glpiana> vabbè a dopo, io vado a pranzo
<flo___> credo di si, buon appetito
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> flo___, ci sei?
<flo___> si
<flo___> eccomi glpiana
<glpiana> flo___, una cosa veloce di prova, poi scappo e poi ritorno
<glpiana> flo___, sudo dpkg --update-avail
<flo___> aspetta apro un altro terminale?perché son sempre nella schermata vuota con END
<glpiana> flo___, premi q
<flo___> ah si scusa, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320628/
<glpiana> flo___, oki, nulla allora. torno tra 20 minuti. a dopo
<flo___> si ciao
<glpiana> flo___, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<flo___> glpiana noin succede nulla
<glpiana> flo___, ora sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> flo___, poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<alwxaaaaa> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | alwxaaaaa
<ubot-it> alwxaaaaa: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<alwxaaaaa> ciao, io avrei comprato il cd di ubuntu dall'inghilterra, nelle lingue c'è solo l'inglese . Come si mette l'italiano???
<tuxwizard> cerca language support e installi la lingua italiana
<tuxwizard> mi pare...
<BlackList> alwxaaaaa,  fai cosi :
<BlackList> sudo apt-get install locales
<BlackList> dopo digita bsempre da terminale
<BlackList> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<alwxaaaaa> dove è il terminale?
<doom_> ctrl+alt+t apre il terminale
<BlackList> ci sei alwxaaaaa
<flo___> glpiana, fatto, ha lavorato un sacco, vuoi vedere o provo a ridare gliaggiornamenti?
<glpiana> flo___, fa vedere quantomeno le ultime righe
<alwxaaaaa> si si ci sono
<flo___> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320689/
<glpiana> alwxaaaaa, che tu l'abbia preso in inghilterra non cambia nulla. apri le impostazioni di sistema e vai in supporto lingue
<flo___> cmq mi dice browser agggiornato riavviare, nella pag iinternet
<glpiana> flo___, sembrerebbe a posto
<alwxaaaaa> in supporto lingue c'è solo l'inglese
<flo___> tento e che il signore dei pixel mi aiuti?
<glpiana> flo___, cosa devi fare d'altro?
<glpiana> alwxaaaaa, aggiungi la lingua
<alwxaaaaa> e come la aggiungo??
<flo___> nulla, mo vedo se gliaggiornameti vanno. sarebbe bello poter tornare alla versione precedente di ubuntu che la 12.04 la odio. ma è impossibile vero?
<BlackList> alwxaaaaa, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<alwxaaaaa> black list fatto
<glpiana> BlackList, ma che c'entra locales con le lingue del sistema?
<alwxaaaaa> Generating locales...   en_AG.UTF-8... done   en_AU.UTF-8... done   en_BW.UTF-8... done   en_CA.UTF-8... done   en_DK.UTF-8... done   en_GB.UTF-8... done   en_HK.UTF-8... done   en_IE.UTF-8... done   en_IN.UTF-8... done   en_NG.UTF-8... done   en_NZ.UTF-8... done   en_PH.UTF-8... done   en_SG.UTF-8... done   en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date   en_ZA.UTF-8... done   en_ZM.UTF-8... done   en_ZW.UTF-8... done
<BlackList> ti si apre una maschera ?
<flo___> ah , si sono installati da soli, ma che bravi :), thanks glpiana
<glpiana> flo___, :)
<glpiana> alwxaaaaa, da supporto lingue clicca su installa/rimuovi lingue
<BlackList> e uguale glpiana
<alwxaaaaa> c'è solo inglese li glpiana
<BlackList> anche da locales si può modificare
<glpiana> BlackList, no non è uguale. dse riconfiguri locales riconfiguri solo locales, mentre da dove dico io installa il supporto lingua per l'interfaccia grafica
<flo___> ah ecco cosa, piccola, la barra degli strumenti credo sulla parete di sx, che prima era a scomparsa quando aprivo qualcosa, ora mi rimane fissa li come faccio a farla tornare a scomparsa?
<glpiana> alwxaaaaa, impossibile, a meno che il tuo sistema non sia aggiornato
<alwxaaaaa> ho installo il cd di ubuntu ufficiale con versione 12.10
<BlackList> alwxaaaaa, hai aggiornato dopo l!istallazzione
<alwxaaaaa> come si aggiorna???
<glpiana> alwxaaaaa, e perchè non hai selezionato la lingua italiana al momento dell'installazione?
<BlackList> sudo apt-get update
<alwxaaaaa> selezionata ma era valida solo per l'installazione
<glpiana> alwxaaaaa, ma va là
<BlackList> impossible alwxaaaaa
<glpiana> alwxaaaaa, aggiorna il sistema come ti sta suggerendo BlackList oppure dall'applicazione di update del software
<alwxaaaaa> fatto black list poi?
<BlackList> sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> flo___, ci sono diverse strade. hai già installato compizconfig-settings-manager?
<doom_> forse manca overlay-scrollbar e liboverlay scrollbar
<flo___> glpiana, non credo.. a meno che non me ne sia scordata
<glpiana> flo___, scrivi: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<BlackList> alwxaaaaa, ci sei ?
<flo___> glpiana, yes and?
<glpiana> flo___, avvialo con: ccsm
<alwxaaaaa> si si sta facendo, poi quando ha finito spengo o devo fare qualcos'altro?
<glpiana> flo___, cerca nell'elenco unity, cliccalo e poi nel campo hide launcher scegli la voce che ritieni più comoda
<flo___> ??! boh...provo..
<glpiana> alwxaaaaa, quando ha finito riavvia. poi torna
<flo___> in dash?
<BlackList> no fagli finire di scaricare ed istallare tutto dopo ritorno in supporto lingue ed istalla ita
<glpiana> flo___, ccsm? da terminale visto che è già aperto
<alwxaaaaa> ok grazie io provo :)
<glpiana> flo___, hai trovato?
<flo___> glpiana, scusa l'ignoranza cosmica, ma come si chiama la barra?
<glpiana> flo___, unity
<glpiana> flo___, hai aperto ccsm?
<flo___> si...
<glpiana> flo___, e ci vedi tante icone. una si chiama unity
<glpiana> flo___, ubuntu unity plugin per la precisione
<glpiana> nella sezione desktop
<flo___> con un cerchietto violetto
<flo___> già e devo de-selezionarla? che è l'unica opzione che ho..
<glpiana> flo___, no no, clicca sopra all'icona. non devi deselezionarlo
<glpiana> se clicchi sull'icona ti si apre una finestra di configurazione
<flo___> si errore spe.
<flo___> glpiana http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320731/
<glpiana> flo___, annulla
<flo___> e poi tre opzioni:imposta Key to start, non impostare, disabilita finestra prescedente
<glpiana> non impostare
<BlackList> io vado un saluto a tutto il chan
<glpiana> ciao BlackList
<glpiana> flo___, allora avevi cliccato su unity plugin? era comparsa la finestra di configurazione?
<flo___> quella dove semplicemnte mi dice ciò che ti ho mostrato
<glpiana> flo___, ma tu hai tolto la spunta e non devi togliere la spunta
<flo___> sono una pirla, ok si..
<glpiana> flo___, lol
<glpiana> flo___, ora vedi l'opzione per nascodnere la barra?
<flo___> devo tradurre mi ci vuole un momento :)
<glpiana> flo___, è in inglese? Hide Launcher
<flo___> si, trovato, cambiato in autho
<glpiana> oki
<flo___> devo dare un ok?perché col pc piccolo, non sono mai sicura di vedere tutte le finestre
<flo___> cioè di vederle intere
<flo___> ma pare di no..
<glpiana> flo___, non devi dare altro. chiudi ccsm
<flo___> si ma non se ne va la barra mlaefica
<glpiana> flo___, metti il fuocosu una finestra a tutto schermo
<flo___> cioè?
<flo___> internet è a tutto schermo
<glpiana> flo___, e la barra resta?
<flo___> ma la barra non scompare più
<glpiana> flo___, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<flo___> 12.04, ma fino all'altro giorno se ne andava...
<flo___> non posso tornare alla versione che era installata prima??così sta barra muore definitivamente??
<glpiana> flo___, versione precedenti intendi quella con le due barrette sopra e sotto?
<flo___> si :)))
<glpiana> flo___, scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<flo___> precedente cioè quella che avevo installato io nel mio pc prima di dare l'aggiornamento per questa...
<glpiana> flo___, tornare indietro di versione non si può se non reinstallando ma ha poco senso ormai. si può lavorare sull'interfaccia
<flo___> ok, dato sul terminale..
<flo___> è già alla versione più recente g-s-fallback
<glpiana> flo___, allora termina la sessione e al login scegli la sessione gnome classic (con o senza effetti a tuo piacere)
<flo___> mah provo thanks again
<Guest16994> salve a tutti
<Guest16994> avrei bisogno di supporto per il funzionamento della webcam
<Guest16994> che ha smesso di funzionare dopo l'aggiornamento alla versione 12.04
<Guest16994> qualcuno sa darmi una mano a tal proposito?
<glpiana> Guest16994, con che programmi l'hai provata?
<Guest16994> con cheese ed anche guvcview
<glpiana> Guest16994, dai lsusb nel terminale
<flo___> glpiana, ok era molto semplice, ti chiedo l'ultima cosa. perchè entrando con gnome no effects, ad esempio in internet la barra con file, modifica, ecc ecc, non si sovrappone con quella di chiudi, riduci, il chè non è simpaticissimo avendo un pc piccolo.secondo te riesco ad avere le barre sopra e sotto, e la barra delle finestre che va a scomparsa con i bottoncini?
<glpiana> !paste | Guest16994
<ubot-it> Guest16994: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> flo___, un attimo che provo una cosa
<flo___> ok grazie e scusa
<Guest16994> si tratta della webcam integrata al portatile
<Guest16994> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0ac8:c002 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC1 Bus 002 Device 0
<glpiana> Guest16994, devi usare pastebin per sti output se no non si capisce un bel nulla
<Guest16994> scusate
<glpiana> flo___, installa il pacchetto indicator-applet-appmenu
<glpiana> Guest16994, con la versione precedente funzionava?
<flo___> glpiana, paccheetto non trovato
<Guest16994> si funzionava bene
<glpiana> flo___, controlla di avere scritto correttamente il nome
<glpiana> !info indicator-applet-appmenu
<ubot-it> indicator-applet-appmenu (source: indicator-applet): Clone of the GNOME panel indicator applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21 kB, installed size 122 kB
<glpiana> Guest16994, senza aver fatto nulla andava?
<Guest16994> si senza aver fatto nulla
<glpiana> Guest16994, metti su pastebin l'output di lsmod
<Guest16994> ho messo in pastebin il mio lsmod
<flo___> glpiana, ho scritto bene
<glpiana> flo___, scrivi: apt-cache search indicator-applet       e metti su pastebin
<Guest16994> fatto
<glpiana> Guest16994, l'indirizzo
<flo___> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1320856/
<glpiana> flo___, guarda la riga 7
<glpiana> flo___, sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-appmenu
<Guest16994> qui puoi trovare il mo lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320861/
<glpiana> Guest16994, scrivi: sudo rmmod gspca_vc032x
<glpiana> Guest16994, poi scrivi: sudo modprobe gspca_vc032x
<glpiana> Guest16994, poi metti su pastebin l'output di dmesg | tail
<Guest16994> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1320870/
<flo___> glpiana ok installati
<glpiana> Guest16994, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/990749 bug noto. seguilo per sapere quando metteranno a posto
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 990749 in linux "Vc032x Vimicro webcam not supported in 12.04" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<glpiana> Guest16994, instanto se hai aggiornato dovresti ancora avere il kernel vechcio, giusto?
<Guest16994> in teoria si
<glpiana> flo___, tieni premuto alt e schiaccia il tasto destro del mouse sul pannello superiore dopo risorse
<glpiana> Guest16994, prova ad avviare con quello. sai come fare?
<Guest16994> no
<glpiana> flo___, ti esce il menu. scegli aggiungi al pannello
<glpiana> Guest16994, vedi il menu di scelta del sistema operativo all'avio del pc?
<Guest16994> si
<glpiana> flo___, nell'elenco cerca l'indicatore appmenu
<glpiana> Guest16994, vedrai anche la voce relativa alle vecchie versioni. selezionala e poi avvia con la prima voce in alto
<glpiana> Guest16994, vedi anzitutto se il sistema gira senza problemi, nel qual caso prova la webcam
<Guest16994> ok grazie mille, gentilissimo
<glpiana> :)
<flo___> glpiana, si la barra del file, modifica e altro è proprio sparita..
<flo___> dimmelo se ti sto rompendo, la smetto.
<glpiana> flo___, no :D
<glpiana> flo___, ma è apparsa sulla barra in alto?
<flo___> eh no...
<flo___> ah no si...
<flo___> no aspe
<glpiana> flo___, sì o no :D ?
<glpiana> flo___, quella appare e scompare a seconda dell'applicazione che usi
<flo___> eh no è come prima. ci sono tutte le barre.
<glpiana> flo___, prendi una immagine
<glpiana> !image | flo___
<ubot-it> flo___: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<flo___> com'era? ctrl alt F12?
<glpiana> flo___, no, non hai il tasto print screen o stamp sulla tastiera?
<flo___> sisi, scusa, ma non mi fa vedere la foto scattata, dove la recupero?
<glpiana> flo___, in teoria avrebbe dovuto aprirti il programma "cattura schermata"
<flo___> già...in teoria
<glpiana> flo___, se non la vedi nella home apri il programma cattura schermata. dovrebbe essere in applicazioni -> accessori
<flo___> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/234034
<flo___> vedi, è come se ci fossero 5 barre prima della pagina!! sorbole
<glpiana> flo___, con l'appmenu puoi giusto spostare file modifica visualizza sul pannello sopra. non guadagni molto
<glpiana> flo___, su firefox già puoi levare la barra dei preferiti
<glpiana> ma era  così anche con la versione precedente.
<flo___> sarebbe già qualcosa però...levarla cioè nasconderla? io voglio i preferiti
<glpiana> flo___, i preferiti li richiami poi dal menu
<flo___> però cmq app menù prima non ha funzionato....
<glpiana> flo___, puoi riprovare. io ho provato su una macchina virtuale ora
<flo___> aha! http://imagebin.org/234035 ecco! non poteva essere così semplice
<glpiana> flo___, mi sa che il problema sta nella disposizione degli altri oggetti
<glpiana> flo___, lascerei stare onde evitare danni più difficilmente rimediabili
<flo___> e come faccio a togliere quei bulbi oculari roteanti?!
<glpiana> flo___, tasto destro tenendo schiacciato alt sui bulbi e ti appar eil menu
<flo___> peccato glpiana, hai risolto casi peggiori. va beh mi terrò tute le mie barre
<flo___> grazie cmq
<glpiana> flo___, se vuoi provare, leva i vari collegamenti alle applicazioni, leva l'orologio e tutte le applet che hai sulla destra, aggiungi solamente l'inidicatore globale e poi prova a mettere l'app menu
<flo___> continua a darmi errore. va bene basta, grazie mille di tutto :)
<snoopy> ciao non so come funziona dove posto 1na domanda
<snoopy> allora
<snoopy> posso
<davide__> q
<davide__> ciao vado
<davide__> quit
<davide__> exit
<davide__> exit
<massy> ciao
<Paolo755447> ciao a tutti
<Paolo755447> c'è qualcuno che lavora spesso su netbook???
<Fetentone> Cuai Vuagiù...
<Fetentone> com'è sto fatto, passando dalla 12.04 alla 12.10 i files che stavano sulla scrivania non ci sono più... ovvero, ci sono ma entrando nella scrivania attraverso la Home, ma sulla scrivania degli spazi di lavoro non ci sono... Ah... non hoUnity ma Gnome-Shell
<samed87> scusate la stampante non sono riuscito a configurarla su ubuntu
<samed87> ma per modificare il grub del 12,10
<samed87> come è possibile fare ?
<eugenio> avete consigli per l'acquisto di un netbook che supporti ubuntu 12.04-12.10???
<samed87> io ho visto una buona offerta alla fnac
<samed87> non so se hai visto
<samed87> prova a controllare anche sul sito
<enzotib> buonasera
<samed87> buonasera enzo
<enzotib> ciao samed87
<netbook> ciao a tutti! ho un  problema nell'installare ubuntu alternate su un apple g3 chi mi da una mano?
<netbook> versione 12.04
<enzotib> netbook, non conosco il g3, ma spiega qual è il problema, qualcuno potrebbe conoscere la risposta
<netbook> ad un certo punto dell'installazione dei software mi da un messaggio di errore e mi dice non è possibile installare il software e mi da come sola opzione continua
<samed87> skusate mi servirebbe una mano per installare una stampante anche da cups
<samed87> non riesco a rintracciare la connessione usb che mi chiede su localhost:631
<enzotib> netbook, indicazione un po' vaga: in quale fase, che messaggio esatto?
<netbook> adesso non ho l'imac sotto mano...
<netbook> comunque sto cercando su google....
<filo1234> netbook: se stai usando uan alternate devi essere conensso ad internet per poter installatre
<filo1234> installare*
<filo1234> se ti da quel messaggio significa 1 che il cd è fatto male... 2 cosa più probabile...non sei connesso a internet e non riesce a scaricare i pacchetti
<netbook> filo1234, il collegamento a internet c'era tant'è vero che dovrebbe aver scaricato due pacchetti per la localizzazione
<netbook> filo1234, per il cd fallato credo di no anche perchè ad un certo punto mi è venuta fuori una schermata con scritto controllo cd.
<filo1234> be allora quel messaggio significa quello che ho detto...ovvero non riesce a scaricare i pacchetti da internet
<netbook> filo1234, dovrei allora provare con la versione desktop?
<filo1234> ....vuoi per i server che possono essere giu al momento, vuoi perchè il dns della tua connessione non risolve gli indirizzi dei repository....ecc.ecc...
<filo1234> però è un problema di "connessione" in tutte le sue sfumature :p
<filo1234> netbook: prova
<dod> se funziona da live compresa internet magari...
<netbook> filo1234, in teoria dovrebbe essere più semplice per i mac che hanno un hardware uguale per tutti...
<filo1234> cosa dovrebbe essere più semplice
<netbook> filo1234, installare su mac ubuntu...
<netbook> filo1234, ovvero non dovrebbero esserci problemi di riconoscimento hardware...
<filo1234> a parte il mio parere personale...." non vedo a ch epro comprarsi un mac e spendere una barca di soldi, per poi installarci ubuntu
<filo1234> comunque...a parte il lato economico...non ne vedo l'utilità...ma comunque non ho capito il senso di "sarebbe più facile"
<netbook> un g3 è una macchina del '98 credo...
<filo1234> boh non conosco....
<filo1234> e quindi non credo che un mac del 98 abbia un HW uguale a quello del 2012
<filo1234> comunque prova una live desktop e vedi un po'
<netbook> bhe è una mcchina di qualche anno fa... potremmo considerarla trashware...
<filo1234> o accertati che ci sia la connessione sulla alternate quando installi
<netbook> si ma anche l'architettura è diversa infatti prima utilizzavano processori ibm adesso usano gli intel
<netbook> filo1234, ok domani provo con la desktop live
<dod> netbook che processore usa quel coso?
<netbook> un g3
<netbook> dod, non so so se mi puoi rispondere ma la live cd posso solo eseguire ubuntu caricato in modalità live o posso fare anche l'installazzione completa?
<dod> tutte e due le cose. al boot scegli prova. lo provi con tutte le funzionalita' complete. sul desktop dovresti avere una icona con scritto installa... oppure scegli installa da boot quando lo riavvii.
<dod> non so se c'e' la versione desktop per powerpc...
<dod> si c'e'.
<zaganator> salve a tutti io non riesco a loggare nei miei account social tramite Gwibber... qualcuno ci è riuscito?
<zaganator> in questo momento mi è uscito un messaggio di erroreuser/bin/gwibber...?
<stefanomandelli> uhmm ..... gwibber è installato vero :D
<stefanomandelli> aptitude search gwibber cosa ti da come output ?
<zaganator> scusa stavo ciappinando...
<zaganator> ...devo dare un'occhio con apt nel terminale o apro l'interfaccia grafica?
<stefanomandelli> vabhe va bene anche synaptic
<stefanomandelli> .... che dice ?
<zaganator> vorrei potertelo dire ma non riesco a trovare l'iconcina e nel terminale... bho... provo a guardare meglio tra le app
<stefanomandelli> ape
<enzotib> stefanomandelli, sei un po' indietro, synaptic e aptitude non sono più installati di default su ubuntu
<stefanomandelli> apri un terminale
<stefanomandelli> ........ahhhh le cose fatte in python .....eran le migliori
<stefanomandelli> apt-get install aptitude
<stefanomandelli> :D
<enzotib> mentre gwibber è installato di default, quindi dovrebbe esserci
<stefanomandelli> ma non trova il binario in usr/bin salcazzo
<stefanomandelli> quindi molto probabilemtne o l'ha piallato
<zaganator> no ma gwibber c'è è che tweeter e FB non funziano
<stefanomandelli> o l'ha disintallato
<zaganator> ...ma dai l'interfaccia ce l'ho come fa ad essere piallato!!!
<zaganator> ...ho messo su Synaptic... che si fa adesso?
<zaganator> up
<enzotib> zaganator, a me twitter funziona, ma fb no
<enzotib> zaganator, hai collegato l'account e dato l'autorizzazione?
<zaganator> bhe si addirittura ho provato dal sito a rifare il login per scrupolo, magari la psw è sbagliata, ma invece sono loggato tranquillamente
<zaganator> aiuto... ma come devo fare!!! io voglio usare gwibber!!
<zaganator> ok notte arga!
<zaganator> ...volevo dire raga
<hal90000> ho cambiato il driver della scheda grafica nvidia, ma al riavvio entra in modalità tty1, faccio il login e pass,e do startx, ma ubuntu non si avvia e mi da il seguente errore: Error: API mismatch:the nvidia kernel module has version 304.48, but this nvidia dirver component has version 173.14.35 .Please make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver have same version Fatal server error: no screen found Please also check th
<hal90000> c'è qualcuno=?
<hal90000> qualcuno mi può aiutare??????????
<dod> hal90000
<dod> hal90000 da tty dai sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak . poi riavvii. non trovando xorg.conf usa i driver open e dovresti arrivare ad usare il desktop. quando ci sei disinstalli qualsiasi driver nvidia tu abbia messo e installi il driver che ti consiglia ubuntu usando driver hardware.
<hal90000> non riesco più ad entrare in tty1
<hal90000> sono in login e mi chiede la passwd ma non si avvia e ritorna alla pagina di login come faccio?
<dod> avvia, al grub fai partire il kernel recovery che e' il secondo della lista. ti da' delle opzioni e scegli la shell di comando.
<hal90000> ok ora provo..
<dod> spe'
<dod> prova prima alt f2 e vedi se entri in una shell
<hal90000> alt f2 nn va
<dod> ma hai cambiato il kernel?
<dod> allora vai di kernel recovery. da grub il secondo della lista
<hal90000> sono su root da recovery mode ora che faccio?
<dod> dai sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<hal90000> va bene se faccio sudo apt-get --purge autoremove nvidia-* jockey*
<dod> no
<hal90000> dimmi che devo scrivere?
<dod> se togli il jockey non ti trova piu' il driver nvidia adatto. jockey a quello serve
<dod> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<hal90000> dice che è impossibile spostare etc...in etc
<hal90000> e poi dice file system in sola lettura
<dod> si spe'
<hal90000> sto nella merda...non me ne  vado
<hal90000> considera che ho fatto un po di casini, ora riesco solo ad entrare in modalità guest e quando vado su dirver aggiuntivi mi esce nvidia current ed altri nomi...
<dod> sudo mount -o remount /.
<dod> senza il punto finale
<hal90000> fatto ma non succede nulla
<hal90000> riprovo con sudo mv ecc
<hal90000> ?
<dod> si
<hal90000> fatto ma sta volta non mi da errore...
<hal90000> quindi ora?
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-01
<hal90000> dod non mi abbandonare please
<dod> ora ti crei un nuovo utente
<hal90000> come?
<dod> sudo adduser hal90000
<hal90000> fatto
<hal90000> ed ora?
<dod> sudo passwd hal90000
<hal90000> riavvio?
<hal90000> si si ho già inserito tutto
<dod> messe tutte le pass dai sudo reboot. avvii normale. usi il nuovo utente. dovresti arrivare ad avere il desktop.
<dod> usabile.
<hal90000> ma come faccio a tornare al vecchio utente?
<dod> se il problema era solo il driver nvidia dovresti poterti loggare anche con il vecchio utente e la sua pass.
<dod> se invece avevi fatto altri pasticci ti dimentichi di lui, sposti i dati e le configurazioni e poi lo abbandoni.
<dod> intanto vedi di ripartire con un sistema funzionante. il resto si sistema poi.
<hal90000> noo, era un probelma di driver, infatti dal vecchio utente non ci posso entrare...ma se dal nuovo aggiorno i driver nvidia...non è che poi funziona anche il vecchio?
<hal90000> si ora sono entrato nel nuovo ed ho un desktop...
<dod> attualmente, non ti dovrebbe caricare il driver proprietario. quindi entri sia con il vecchio utente che con il nuovo.
<hal90000> provo ad aggiornare i driver?
<dod> no
<hal90000> no col vecchio non si riesce ad entrare
<dod> riavvia e vedi se il vecchio utente funziona.
<hal90000> aspetta
<dod> allora ora che sei con il nuovo
<dod> eh
<hal90000> c'è un casino almeno,,,se vado su driver aggiuntivi mi seleziona due driver..uno credo sia del vecchio e si chiama nvidia current e uno del nuovo nvidia 173
<dod> tu da dove avevi messo i driver prima?
<hal90000> poi ce ne sono altri mai visti tipo nvidia binary xorg driver kernel module and vdpau library
<dod> non e' possibile. dove stai guardando? in driver hardware ho nel gestore pacchetti?
<dod> o*
<hal90000> li avevo messi prima di riavviare il pc dal desktop...poi visto che nonsi riavviava e avviava il tty1 allora ho letto qualche post e cancellato i driver nvidia e messo uno current
<hal90000> sto guardando in driver aggiuntivi
<hal90000> e li seleziona entrambi in verde
<dod> ce n'e' uno attivo?
<hal90000> tutti e due
<hal90000> sono attivi
<dod> apri il gestore pacchetti
<hal90000> provo a disattivare il nvidia current
<hal90000> gestore pacchetti come lo apro?
<dod> disattiva tutto quanto e apri il gestore pacchetti.
<dod> con la ricerca, cerca synaptic
<dod> ti si apre un programma
<hal90000> aspetta..allora nvidia vecchioi si disattiva mentre quello nuovo mi chiede di riavviare
<hal90000> nel frattempo ho aperto il gestore
<hal90000> pacchetti
<dod> non riavvii niente.
<dod> disattivi il disattivabile.
<hal90000> fatto
<dod> poi chiudi driver hardware
<hal90000> ok
<dod> nel gestore pacchetti hai una casella di ricerca. ci scrivi nvidia
<hal90000> quindi almeno un driver nvidia lo lascio attivo?
<dod> se puoi disattiva pure quello.
<hal90000> fatto, ma mi chiede il riavvio quindi lo perderò...vabbe andiamo avanti con gestore pacchetti ho trovato una lista infinita di nvidia
<dod> non riavviare niente.
<dod> ora nel gestore devi trovare il filtro che dice installati. in modo da vedere solo quelli installati
<hal90000> ok
<hal90000> in verde ho su gestore pacchetti
<hal90000> nvidia setting ver 295.33-0ubuntu1
<hal90000> poi invidia current 295.40-0ubuntu1
<dod> e questi li togli tutti e due
<dod> seleziona per la disinstallazione
<hal90000> nvidia - 173 ver 173.14.35
<dod> pure questo lo selezioni per la disinstallazione
<hal90000> rimossi completamente solo i primi due ok?
<dod> togli anche il terzo
<hal90000> poi sotto ho xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ver 1:0.016 piu git201112
<dod> lo lasci
<hal90000> poi ho jockey-common
<dod> lo lasci
<hal90000> e jokey-gtk
<dod> lo lasci
<hal90000> e fine gli altri non sono selezionati
<hal90000> APPLICO?
<dod> allora togli il filtro installati e metti tutto
<hal90000> cioè^?
<dod> cerchi nvidia-common e lo selezioni per installazione. ti manca. se tieni il filtro installati non lo vedi.
<hal90000> ok nvidia common installato...
<hal90000> ora? applico?
<dod> applica che disinstalli quelli da installare
<dod> quando ha finito chiudi il gestore.
<dod> chiuso il gestore riavvia
<hal90000> fatto tutto
<hal90000> riavvio
<dod> appena sei loggato con il desktop funzionante apri driver hardware
<hal90000> login solo da utente nuovo... :(
<dod> apri driver hardware
<hal90000> per driver hardware intendi driver aggiuntivi , io uso ubuntu 12.04
<dod> si lui
<hal90000> ok fatto
<dod> vedi che consiglia.
<hal90000> metto il raccomandato oppure punto su 173?
<dod> il raccomandato
<dod> lo attivi e poi riavvii
<hal90000> sta riavviando
<dod> appena hai il desktop attivo apri terminale
<hal90000> niente il vecchio utnete non va
<hal90000> ok terminale aperto
<dod> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<hal90000> dice che non sono in sudoers file
<hal90000> hal9 is not in the sudoers file. this incident will be reported
<dod> allora... -.-
<dod> rendiamo l'utente un amministratore. riavvia da kernel recovery. appena hai la linea di comando dimmelo
<hal90000> aspetta che vuoi dire da kernel recovery? ssu grub scelgo modalita recovery?
<dod> si
<hal90000> e poi root?
<dod> si
<dod> sudo mount -o remount /
<hal90000> fatto
<hal90000> ora che devo fare?
<dod> sudo adduser hal90000 admin
<hal90000> dice che il gruppo admin non esiste
<hal90000> io avevo messo hal9...prima quando abbiamo creato il nuovo utente perciò ho riscritto sudo adduser hal9 admin
<hal90000> e mo?
<dod> e mo.
<hal90000> dice adduser: il gruppo <admin> non esiste
<hal90000> considera che c'è scritto root@hal   cioè il mio vecchio utente...
<dod> groups
<hal90000> esce root
<hal90000> provo con sudo adduser hal9 root?
<hal90000> ?
<hal90000> dod ci sei?
<dod> no
<hal90000> te  prego non mi abbandonare
<dod> sicuro che admin non te lo prende.
<dod> sudo cp /etc/sudoers /etc/sudoers.backup
<hal90000> dice che manca l'operando usare cp --help
<hal90000> per ulteriori informazioni
<hal90000> aspe ho sbagliato io
<hal90000> ok fatto
<dod> apri la mia query e vai in fondo
<dod> dopo i puntini vedi un file
<dod> dai cat /etc/sudoers
<dod> e controlli che il file si presenti uguale a quello
<dod> se non e' uguale e' modificabile usando nano.  nano /etc/sudoers  per renderlo identico a quello che ti ho messo in query.
<dod> ma comunque. io adesso devo andare.
<hal90000> aspetta
<hal90000> sto su un altro pc...
<hal90000> la tua query non la vedo...
<dod> il punto e' che se non hai il gruppo admin il sistema ha grossi problemi e francamente opterei per reinstalare.
<dod> hal90000  nvidia-xconfig
<dod> poi riavvia con il nuovo utente.
<freeu> Happy HalloWeen
<pigeta1> buongiorno
<cortexA9> ciao pigeta1
<pigeta1> ho scaricato il client per teamspeack 3 dal relativo sito.è un file .run l'ho eseguito e ha estratto su una cartella altri file tra cui anche un file ts3client_runscript.sh
<pigeta1> il problema è che io vorrei che il programma fosse installato in modo da averlo tra le applicazione senza ogni volta avviare lo script da riga di comando
<pigeta1> qui la lista file presenti nella cartella estratta http://pastebin.com/CR8wMAWc
<massy> ciao
<cortexA9> ciao massy
<DD3my> ciao massy
<massy> salve ragazzi
<massy> buon 1 novembre
<al2> ciao a tutti! chi mi da una mano? dovrei acquistare un notebook ma con tutti questi processori non capisco più nulla. non trovo una tabella comparativa seria. Non devo videogiocare con il pc ma quantomeno vedere un film si....
<massy> allora qualunque va bene
<massy> per vedere film non occorre un processore altissimo di prestazioni
<massy> io cmq ti consiglio processore i7 quad
<BlackList> giorno a tutti
<al2> massy, no, con i processori leggeri i film saltellano
<Sam_> Hi guys! Litthe help here... I'm new to Ubuntu, I am trying to install it on my MacBook PRO, but I can not unzip the .iso files... I downloaded the installer several times... But still nothing
<Sam_> any suggestions???
<Sam_> Thanks!!!
<al2> Sam_, use unetbootin
<al2> Sam_, and a usb key
<Sam_> is that a program? I dont know it
<al2> Sam_, download and use it
<Sam_> thanks al2!
<al2> Sam_, thank you
<corrado> buongiorno
<corrado> mi date  una mano?
<corrado> ho un problema con linux
<hal90000> salve a tutti. ieri avevo un problema cioè avevo messo un dirver diverso dal kernel nvidia, così ogni volta che provavo a loggare non riuscivo ada entrare con il mio utente, ma grazie a dod (un utente con molta pazienza) sono riuscito a creare un nuovo utente e quindi ad entrare in ubuntu e a modificare i driver....ora però vorrei ritornare al mio vecchio utente
<hal90000> su forum mi stato suggerito di rinominare : le cartelle nascoste della home (dell'utente che non parte): .config e .gconf....ma come le dovrei rinominare? e poi non vorrei perdere tutto
<al2> ciao chi mi da una dritta? un portatile per ubuntu e quindi perfettamente supportato che abbia una potenza buona ma economico!
<user> ciao
<user> chi può fornire aiuto
<user> già l'altra volta avevate provato a risolvere il problema ma avevo problemi di connessione
<user> adesso non ho problemi di connessione
<user> se c'è qualcuno
<user> vi dico qual'è il problema
<user> ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu sul computer non si sente l'audio
<user> non so per quale motivo
<user> massy
<hal90000> qualcuno mi può aiutare???
<al2> hal90000, esponi il problema
<al2> user qualche scheda audio hai?
<user> intel hd ....
<user> non ricordo bene il modello
<user> comunque è una intel
<al2> user, lshw nel terminale. posta il risultato su pastebin
<hal90000> ieri avevo un problema con il driver di invidia che mi impossibilitava a loggare con il mio utente, cosi ho creato un nuovo utente e ho installato un nuovo driver...solo che ora vorrei ritornare al vecchio utente, ma non ci riesco ogni volta che provo a loggare mi compare una pagina per 1 sec. e poi ritorna al login...
<user>  *-pci:0              description: PCI bridge              product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port              vendor: Intel Corporation              physical id: 1              bus info: pci@0000:00:01.0              version: 07              width: 32 bits              clock: 33MHz              capabilities: pci normal_decode bus_master cap_list              configuration: driver=pcieport              resources: i
<al2> hal90000, so di cosa parli purtroppo. si sono incartati i driver. è capitato anche a me. ho provato di tutto ma alla fine ho dovuto formattare. io posso consigliarti solo di recuperare i dati con l'altro utente e di formattare per reinstallare il sistema ex novo. io ho fatto così
<al2> user non devi postare qui. usa pastebin
<user> come si usa non ricordo
<al2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<user> ok
<hal90000> cavolo!!! stavo leggendo su google...che dice di entrare in recovery e poi dare sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<hal90000> che dici? potrebbe funzionare?
<al2> hal puoi provare... se per caso trovi una soluzione scrivila qui e potrebbe servire a qualcun'altro. io dopo svariati tentativi "pesanti" ho scelto di riformattare
<al2> hal90000, prova!
<al2> hal90000, io non avevo trovato quel comando... provalo!
<al2> e fammi sapere!
<user> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1323166/
<hal90000> mentre su chimerarevo...sugerisce di entrare nel tty e fare sudo rm /.Xauthority...solo che non riesco ad accedere al ttys
<al2> hal90000, la ttys è il terminale
<al2> se non specifica prova con control+ALT+F5
<hal90000> si lo so e si avvia con alt ctrl f2 f1 f3 ecc...solo che non mi si avvia
<al2> non si avvia??????
<al2> strano
<al2> usi ubuntu?
<hal90000> eh già uso ubuntu 12.04
<al2> e se tieni premuto alt e control senza lasciarli e poi pigi anche f5 non va in tty5?
<al2> user, un attimo di pazienza..
<user> ok
<hal90000> no non ci va...prima ci andava...ora non più
<user> ok
<user> ok
<user> ok
<FloodBotIt2> user: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<al2> user... che pc hai aspire?
<spock> buon giorno a tutti :)
<al2> user fai esattamente come ti dico... e non sbagliare :-D
<user> si legge
<user> sotto
<al2> user stai tranquillo l'ho trovato io il modello del tuo pc.
<user> scrivo ma per leggere quello che scrivo devo sempre scorrere la barra
<al2> user apri il terminale
<al2> e scrivi
<al2> gksudo gedit  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<user> acer aspire
<user> 5935g
<al2> fatto?
<al2> user?
<user> si è aperto un file
<al2> ok
<al2> fermo li
<user> dopo
<user> ok
<user> ok
<user> ok
<FloodBotIt2> user: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<al2> ora vai infondo al file
<al2> alla fine
<al2> (non ripetere la stessa parole più volte mentre sscrivi qui)
<al2> quindi, una volta giunto in fondo al file
<al2> copia e incolla questa dicitura
<al2> options snd_hda_intel model=acer-aspire-4930g
<al2> salva
<al2> riavvia il pc
<al2> e vedi come va
<al2> asp
<FloodBotIt2> al2: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<user> il modello che ho è 5935g
<user> non 4930g
<al2> non ti preoccupare
<al2> lo so
<al2> ma funziona così
<al2> salva riavvia e poi rientra qui
<user> non esiste quello specifico per il modello esatto
<al2> e vediamo com'è andata
<spock> non riesco a configurare la posta elettronica uso il programma " evolution., chi cè qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<al2> user.... fidati.
<user> 5935g
<al2> spock che problema hai?
<al2> user molto spesso le schede audio vengono montate su più modelli ma un driver va bene per molti modelli .
<al2> capito?
<al2> salva. riavvia. e rientra :-D
<user> va bene
<spock> uso la chiavetta usb m a non riesco a ricevere la posta
<user> adesso provo
<al2> user??? auguri!!!
<user> vediamo se va
<al2> :-P
<al2> spock che chiavetta è, che contratto hai e che indirizzo di posta stai utilizzando
<spock>  3 volume
<spock> il mio indirizzo di posta è il seguente: antonio_ ferrandino@ virgilio.it
<user> al2 all'avvio ubuntu fa qualche suono
<spock>  a12 ci sei ancora?
<al2> user.... spera!!!
<al2> spock ci sono... un attimo
<user> va bene
<al2> spock, pazienza....
<user> provo
<spock> a12: scusami :)
<livingstone> buongiorno a tutti
<cortexA9> ciao livingstone
<user> va bene
<user> provo
<user> va bene
<user> provo
<user> al2
<FloodBotIt2> user: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<user> funziona
<user> grazie
<FloodBotIt2> user: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<hal90000> gli do sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm ma mi dice blocco disabilitato per il file di blocco in sola lettura /var/lib/dpkg/lock   e impossibile scrivere in var/cache/apt e l'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere aperto o letto
<al2> spock, stai sereno!
<livingstone> qualcuno che puo aiutarmi riguardo configurazione?
<user> adesso vado
<user> ciao
<spock> a12 grazie
<al2> user hai provato?
<hal90000> a12 che devo fare?
<gg> ciao
<gg> ho bisogno d'infoprmazioni per piacere
<al2> hal90000, un attimo.
<Guest18078> ho avuto un problema con un portatile
<al2> spock, dovresti utilizzare freepops.
<Guest18078> si è bruciato l'hard disk
<Guest18078> l'ho cambiato e inserito la versione iso di ubuntu
<Guest18078> che ovviamente non parte
<Guest18078> ci sono sistemi alternativi
<Guest18078> per esempio da chiavetta usb
<al2> spock, se vuoi utilizzare evolution, devi scaricare freepops e configurarlo.
<Guest18078> visto che non funziona il lettore cd
<al2> spock, non è complicato....
<al2> spock, se non vuoi utilizzare la webmail... quella è la soluzione.
<al2> Guest18078, basta scaricare unetbootin
<spock> a12 adesso provo, potresti mandarmi una e-mail co le istruzioni di configurazione?
<al2> Guest18078, non hai un pc con ubuntu funzionante?
<al2> spock, http://www.freepops.org/it/download.shtml
<al2> spock, scaricalo da qui
<spock> ai2 provo a ricofigurare  spero di riuscirci ti ringrazio , poi ti faccio sapero , chiudo, arrisentiri , uona giornata a tutti :)
<al2> spock
<al2> per cui Guest18078 scarica unetbootin per win da questo link
<al2> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<al2> installa e creaiamo una penna usb avviabile con ubuntu dentro.
<Guest18078> ok è da dove ho scaricato la versione di prima che non èp specifica per win sette
<Guest18078> ma per wind
<al2> non preccuparto
<al2> non preoccuparti
<al2> va bene
<Guest18078> apro ilprogramma, seleziono il file ubuntu desktop precedentemente scaricato?
<dod> hal90000 sei con il nuovo utente?
<hal90000> si dimmi...
<hal90000> sono disperato ora da grub ho provato a riparare un paio di pacchetti ma cmq non riesco ad entrare col vecchio
<al2> dod, hai qualch soluzione per il problema di hal90000?
<dod> dipende.
<dod> non si sa come abbia distrutto l'utente principale.
<dod> il discorso driver e' a parte ed e' risolto.
<dod> apri terminale
<hal90000> dal forum mi hanno suggerito di rinominare i file .config e gconf in config-backup e gconf-backup...ma nada
<dod> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<hal90000> considera che il terminale mi si apre una volta loggato come utente nuovo...invece non parte con ctrl alt f2 dal login
<hal90000> scusa dod ma è un punto esclamativo
<hal90000> ?
<dod> hai installato definendo tu una home? hai la home separata?
<hal90000> no era tutto in un hdd poii qualche giorno fa ho spostato tutto la musica documenti e video su altri hdd..
<hal90000> faccio !gnomereset o seguo ubot?
<dod> allora facciamo una prova
<hal90000> ok dimmi che devo fare
<dod> sudo mv /home/tuonome/.Xauthority /home/tuonome/.Xauthority.bak
<pitzalone> ciao, sta cercando di aggiornare qualche pacchetto, ma non mi fa andare avcanti perchè esce questo http://imagebin.org/234166
<dod> hal90000  tuonome metti quello dell'utente vecchio
<hal90000> si si ho fatto
<dod> con il nome dell'utente vecchio?
<hal90000> si
<dod> ecco ora nel terminale sudo dpkg --configure -a dimmi che dice
<hal90000> nada non dice nulla
<pitzalone> ciao, sta cercando di aggiornare qualche pacchetto, ma non mi fa andare avcanti perchè esce questo http://imagebin.org/234166
<dod> perfetto
<pitzalone> dod: mi sai dire qualcosa?
<al2> hal90000, ci sei?
<dod> hal90000 allora rinomina anche le cartelle nella home ognuna aggiungi un .bak , parlo della home dell'utente vecchio.
<hal90000> si ci sono sto con dod...prendi pitzalone
<dod>  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private    queste le rinomini tutte
<pitzalone> hal90000: in che semso prendi pitzalone
<dod> pitzalone chiudi il programma dei pacchetti, apri il terminale
<dod> pitzalone nel terminale dai sudo dpkg --configure -a e metti in paste
<dod> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pitzalone> dod: non esce nulla
<dod> cercavi di disinstallare il pacchetto?
<dod> hal90000 quando hai rinominato quei file della home vecchia, riavvia e riprova il login con il vecchio utente.
<pitzalone> dod: no, vorrei aggiornare dei pacchetti, ma non mi manda avanti perchè questo risuluta danneggiato
<dod> pitzalone sudo apt-get remove --purge nomepacchetto
<dod> poi sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto
<dod> dopo aggiorni.
<pitzalone> dod: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1323305/
<hal90000> dod sia confd che gnome2_private non li trova dice che sono inesistenti
<hal90000> scusa intendevo gconfd
<dod> hal90000 tanto li ricrea se riesci a fare il login. prova.
<hal90000> ok porovo
<pitzalone> dod: letto?
<dod> si momento
<pitzalone> dod: scusa
<hal90000> dod ci sono riuscito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SEI UN GENIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<hal90000> solo che ho perso tutto quello che avevo installato...
<dod> vai e non seguire guide che non siano quelle del wiki originale di ubuntu
<dod> i dati no. i programmi li reinstalli.
<hal90000> giusto ora reinstallo tutti i programmi
<hal90000> GRAZIE MILLE
<dod> prego
<hal90000> senti se passi per ROMA hai 3 birre offerte
<al2> dod, sei un grande!
<pitzalone> dod:
<pitzalone> dod: devo andare
<dod> pitzalone riproviamo con il semplice remove
<pitzalone> dod: cioè?
<dod> sudo apt-get remove nomepacchetto
<pitzalone> dod: uguale
<pitzalone> dod: devo andare. grazie lo stesso
<dod> ok
<dod> da synaptic cerca il pacco preciso e toglilo di li. prova.
<dod> se non va' ritorni in canale e richiedi.
<x3y3z3> vorrei sapere se al momento dell'installazione Ubuntu crea una partizione sull'HD
<D4V|DE> ciao
<x3y3z3> Ciao
<D4V|DE> non riesco a far coesistere kubuntu e fedora nello stesso grub
<D4V|DE> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<al2> x3y3z3 si
<massy> salve
<Gianzark> ciao a tutti
<Gianzark> ho un problemino con l'installazione di ubuntu c'è qualcuno che mi saprebbe dare una mano? grazie mille
<Gianzark> c'è qualcuno?
<Gianzark> qualcuno mi può rispondere per paicere
<massy> Gianzark posta il problema, vedo cosa posso fare
<Gianzark> grande massy
<Gianzark> allora ti anticipo che i novizi di ubuntu non lo sono quanto me
<Gianzark> quindi porta pazienza :)
<Gianzark> ho deciso di installare ubuntu sulla mia macchina
<Gianzark> ho scaricato e masterizzato il live cd
<massy> si
<Gianzark> e ho provato ad installarlo
<massy> si
<Gianzark> solamente che si pianta
<Gianzark> perchè quando scelgo di installarlo "accanto" a W7
<massy> pianta in che senso
<Gianzark> mi dice di togliere il cd
<Gianzark> si riavvia e parte windows
<massy> dunque che versione di ubuntu è?
<Gianzark> la 12.10
<pitzalone> chi mi sa dire qualcosa di più su http://imagebin.org/234166
<massy> ok senti
<Gianzark> dimmi
<pitzalone> ho gia provato così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1323305/
<massy> prima di fare qualsiasi sciocchezza
<massy> sulla macchina io consiglio sempre prima di installare ubutnu in virtuale con virtualbox
<massy> così vedi se ci son cose strane
<massy> cmq il tuo problema io non lo riscontrato, quando ho installato ubuntu
<massy> anche perche io ho completamente sostituito il sistema
<massy> mai messo accanto a win
<Gianzark> eh lo so però io volevo tener la possibilità di usare anche win
<massy> hai mai pensato alla possibilità remota di usare virtualbox
<Gianzark> non so se possa essere il fatto che il mio PC esce gia partizionato e allora ubuntu ha dei problemi a ricavarsi la partizione boooh ( da profano )
<Gianzark> ma in realtà ti dico non sapevo di questa possibilità
<Gianzark> come funziona?
<massy> con win come primario installi ubntu sul virtuale e diventa in tutto e per tutto un sistema valido dove puoi fare tutte le prove che vuoi
<xubuntu-lele> certo che con virtualbox la velocità di esecuzione non sarà elevata
<massy> scaricati virtualbox dal sito uff è gratuito, poi cercati qualche tutorial ce ne son migliaia
<Gianzark> ma quindi parte prima win e poi ubuntu?
<massy> no parte solo win
<massy> ubntu parte com "software" dentro win
<massy> fai prima a vederti i tutorial sul tubo
<Gianzark> ok però toglimi una curiosità non è la stessa cosa che farlo aprtire dal live cd
<xubuntu-lele> avvii win, poi avvii virtalbox, e da li carichi cio che ti serve, in virtuale
<massy> grazie lele
<xubuntu-lele> da live le modifiche, driver, impostazioni le perdi
<massy> anche praticamente lo installi dentro virtualbox e fai tutte le prove che vuoi non creando casini
<massy> lasciando integro win
<xubuntu-lele> certo
<xubuntu-lele> virtualbox è una applicazione win
<massy> lele scommetto che usi xubuntu ehehehe
<xubuntu-lele> lo ho porvato wu xp
<Gianzark> ok provo! ma siccome non voglio tenerlo in virtuale e voglio installarlo in parallelo a win ci sono delle procedure da provare per far si di risolvere i miei problemi?
<massy> virtualbox?
<Gianzark> yep
<massy> che io so le ultime viersioni di ubuntu non te lo fan installare accanto a win, perdi il grub poi devi aggiustarlo ehehehe
<xubuntu-lele> e la versione attuale di virtualbox emula bene le periferiche.
<pitzalone> ho gia provato così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1323305/
<pitzalone> chi mi sa dire qualcosa di più su http://imagebin.org/234166
<pitzalone> ho gia provato così http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1323305/
<massy> si vero io lo uso ehehehe 4.2 + extension pack
<Gianzark> scusate mi spiegate cos'è il grub?
<massy> sarebbe il boot loader coluiche dice alla macchina che ci son sia ubuntu che windows
<massy> che ti permette di cambiare sistema riavviando
<massy> pitzalone per il tuo problema io non so aiutarti mi dispiace
<Gianzark> ook
<Gianzark> ma qundi potrebbe essere quello il problema...?
<massy> si ma me lo fa senpre
<Gianzark> ( scusa se ti assillo, ricambio volentieri in cio che padroneggio meglio )
<massy> quando dico all'installazione di metterlo vicino a windows
<massy> lui lo fa (apparentemente)
<massy> poi al riavvio ... parte windows
<massy> non lo legge ubntu (eppure è installato)
<xubuntu-lele> <massy> va instalalto su altra partizione....su windows non ci sta.
<massy> allora lele
<massy> ti faccio il mio esempio
<massy> ok?
<xubuntu-lele> ok
<massy> io ho un pc fisso con due hdd
<massy> uno da 250gb e l'altro da 500gb ambedue sata
<massy> sul 250 ce windows
<massy> e sul 500 mi voglio mettere ubuntu
<massy> okay?
<massy> io hofatto tutto seguendo protocollo standard col live cd
<xubuntu-lele> ok, lo installi sul sdisco dove non c'è win
<massy> ma alla fine quando ho riavviato finito installazione, mi è partuto in automatico windows
<massy> partito
<massy> non cera il bot loader fatidico
<xubuntu-lele> ma lo hai installato o lo hai avviato in live^?
<massy> se tu conosci un modo per risolvere sto problema
<massy> io l'ho installato direttamente ma la procedura è sempre quella
<massy> anche se parti dal live
<xubuntu-lele> io ne ho usato poche versioni di ubuntu.
<xubuntu-lele> ma alcune te le avvia in live per poi installarle
<xubuntu-lele> altre le installa direttamente.
<massy> io ora ho finito di scaricare una distro di ubuntu 12.10 plus remix10 con dentro tutto quello che mi serve e volevo metterla vicino a win (di cui mi ero creato una immagine)
<xubuntu-lele> con vicina a win intendi sul disco dove non è instalalto win!
<massy> allora quando all'avvio lui mi dice vuoi metterlo accanto a win io dico si
<massy> mi seleziona la partizione da 500 direttamente
<massy> io do okay
<xubuntu-lele> ok. così deve essere
<massy> ma alla fine linux è installato ma. non reisce a vederlo il mio pc
<massy> non so perche
<massy> e vede solo la partizione di windows
<massy> percui parte windows
<massy> ehehehe
<massy> semplice no?
<xubuntu-lele> evidentemente c'è qualche cosa nel loader che non va.
<massy> poi ho letto un giorno che bisongava aggiustare il grub
<xubuntu-lele> una volta avviato win non ti vede linux e quant'altro
<massy> si
<xubuntu-lele> si grub o loader è sempre l'applicazione che all'avvioo del pc ti fa partire un sistema o l'altro.
<massy> win non rileva l'hdd dove ho installato linux perche il file system non è compatibile con win
<massy> a me piacerebbe avere doppio sistema perche tanti programmi io uso ancora windows in virtualizzazione
<xubuntu-lele> ed infatti è così
<massy> se potessi risolvere sta cosa
<massy> io penso che installando vmware dovrei risolverlo ehehehe (parte win)
<xubuntu-lele> io ricordo che alla fine dell'installazine mi chiese se installare il loader che gestisce lo start di win oppure del sistema opensource..
<xubuntu-lele> avviando win e poi da vmware installi in virtuale ubuntu, è ok.
<massy> si
<massy> mo vediamo ehehehe
<massy> posso sempre fare così
<massy> tanto io ho un altro hdd da 2 tera come archivio ed è esterno
<xubuntu-lele> le perestazioni sono molto limitate, ti funzionano due sistemi operativi in simultanea.
<massy> e si ma io ho 8gb di ram quindi
<massy> per me non è limitato
<xubuntu-lele> basta provare, poi se non ti gusta in 10 secondi elimini l'installazione virtuale-.
<massy> esatto come dico sempre io ehehehehe
<massy> anche perche io ho trovato un sito bello ma veramente bello
<massy> dove io e mio nipote ci sgolosiamo
<massy> dove ci son gli emulatori x giocare alle vecchie console e le rom anche
<xubuntu-lele> capisco, e vanno su ubuntu?
<xubuntu-lele> io usai project1.6 (mi pare
<xubuntu-lele> per emulare il vecchio commodore
<massy> si parecchi girano su ubuntu perche li prendo da synaptic
<massy> altri son per windows e li gfaccio girare con wine
<xubuntu-lele> sei sicuro che non ci siano anche su win?
<massy> ci sono
<massy> tutti se vuoi ti do sito
<massy> così vesdi
<xubuntu-lele> ok! li giro al mio bimbo
<massy> bravo ehehehe
<massy> te lo do in query
<xubuntu-lele> non sono così esperto di chat! cosa significa?   io la query la uso nei database relazionali...
<massy> la query sarebbe il pvt
<xubuntu-lele> ah, ho visto la finestra, grazie.
<massy> ok
<massy> allora comincio ehehehehe
<massy> al max reinstallo solo ubuntu come al solito
<xubuntu-lele> ok saluti.a tutti
<Gianzark> scusate ....grazie dell'aiuto spero funzioni tutto ci risentiamo comunque qua nel caso ciao ciao
<sbubba> sera
<sbubba> ho il pc con windows e ubuntu 10.04. l'ultima volta che l'ho acceso mi dava un errore di grub che non si avviava
<sbubba> stavo provando a fare il ripristino di grub, ma poi ho visto che la partizione con ubuntu non è come l'ho lasciata o_O
<sbubba> la maggior parte dei file che avevo è sparita, e non trovo nemmeno le directory del file system.
<sbubba> posso fare qualcosa prima di provare ad usare testdisk?
<xubuntu621> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu621> ho un piccolo problema con compiz
<xubuntu621> chi potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !chi | xubuntu621
<ubot-it> xubuntu621: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<D4V|DE> ciao
<D4V|DE> con il grub di ubuntu non rilevo la partizione di open suse
<D4V|DE> come fare?
<sbubba> l'hai aggiornato?
<sbubba> grub dico
<Andrea> ciao , uso ubuntu 12.10 32bit , come faccio ad installare java?
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, hai appena installato opensuse?
<cristian_c> !java | Andrea1
<ubot-it> Andrea1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<Andrea1> cristian_c: lo sto installando da ubuntu sw center , spero d avere agito correttamente
<cristian_c> Andrea1, credo ti basti openjdk
<cristian_c> Andrea1, dipende da come lo devi usare
<Andrea1> cristian_c: sto installando open jdk java7 runtime
<Andrea1> cristian_c: in ke senso? dipende da ocme lo devi usare
<cristian_c> esatto
<Andrea1> cristian_c: in ke senso? dipende da come lo devi usare
<cristian_c> Andrea1, dipende cosa ci devi fare con java
<Andrea1> cristian_c: è meglio ke installo anke gli altri? ke trovo su ubuntu sw center
<cristian_c> !kappa | Andrea1
<ubot-it> Andrea1: www.nokappa.it
<Andrea1> cristian_c: be , c so' dei siti che è scritto che serve java
<cristian_c> Andrea1, ancora non ho capito cosa ci devi fare
<Andrea1> cristian_c: su ubuntu sw center c'è anche open jdk java7 police tool , serve anche quello?
<cristian_c> non credo
<cristian_c> ma non hai detto a cosa ti serve
<Andrea1> cristian_c: sono andato sul sito java.com e mi scrive -> No working Java was detected on your system. Install Java by clicking the button below. <- eppure su ubuntu sw center risulta installato :( come posso risolvere?
<Andrea1> ah forse ho cpt , devo riawiare il browser , mo' provo
<Andrea1> cristian_c: pur avendo riawiato il browser , firefox , mi scrive -> Verify Java Version  No working Java was detected on your system. Install Java by clicking the button below.
<Andrea1> cristian_c: se clicko download , quale devo scegliere?
<cristian_c> Andrea1, dicessi a cosa serve, riuscirei anche ad aiutarti
<Andrea1> cristian_c: come t ho scritto all'inizio , alcuni siti mi scrivono che serve java
<cristian_c> Andrea1, ah, ho capito, quindi alcuni siti eseguono applet java, giusto?
<Andrea1> cristian_c: giusto
<cristian_c> Andrea1, installa il pacchetto icedtea-plugin
<cristian_c> è il plugin java per il browser
<Andrea1> cristian_c: come si fa? x installare quel pacchetto
<cristian_c> Andrea1, ci sono vari modi: software center, synaptic o terminale
<cristian_c> scegli quello che ti piace di più
<Andrea1> cristian_c: come faccio? da ubuntu sw center
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Andrea1, hai fatto?
<Andrea1> cristian_c: funziona anche su cromium e/o opera?
<cristian_c> Andrea1, credo di sì
<Andrea1> cristian_c: ok , grazie, sto installando , proverò su quei 2 browser , se funziona
<cristian_c> prova anche su firefox
<Andrea1> cristian_c: sai come faccio a fare funzionare BSplayer???
<cristian_c> Andrea1, che cos'è?
<Andrea1> player per i film che da quanto ho capito funziona solo su windows
<cristian_c> Andrea1, non ti va bene ciò che è presente su ubuntu?
<Andrea1> cristian_c:  no, a me piace come funziona il BSplayer
<cristian_c> Andrea1, se è un programma solo per windows, non potrai usarlo su ubuntu
<cristian_c> Andrea1, puoi provare al massimo con wine, ma non so se ne vale la pena
<cristian_c> Andrea1, perché complicarsi la vita?
<cristian_c> Andrea1, oppure domanda allo sviluppatore di BSplayer di creare una versione anche per linux :Dù
<cristian_c> *:D
<D4V|DE> cristian_c, ho installato opensuse ma il grub di ubuntu non mi trova la partizione
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, hai letto la domanda?
<D4V|DE> sisi
<D4V|DE> ho appena installato opensuse
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, aggiorna il grub
<D4V|DE> ho fatto update-grub come prima cosa
<D4V|DE> ma niente
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, che versione di ubuntu stai usando
<cristian_c> ?
<D4V|DE> 12.04 kubuntu
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, da ubuntu: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !pastebin | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bobbix> Aiuto! Non si riesce più a fare aggiornamenti! Ho un errore durante lo scaricamento del flash-plugin (server lento credo) e si è interrotto.. ora dice di fare dpkg --configure -a ma mi dice che un altro processo ha il lock esclusivo... insomma sono in un vicolo ceco.
<Bobbix> Unable to get exclusive lock
<Bobbix> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<DD3my> Bobbix, apri il terminale e dai dpkg --configure -a
<DD3my> e lasciali fare l operazione
<Bobbix> e non funziona
<DD3my> anche se noterai che si blocca
<DD3my> dopo un po
<Bobbix> DD3my: dpkg: errore: un altro processo detiene il blocco su database di stato di dpkg
<DD3my> Bobbix, che aggiornamenti stavi facendo prima di questo errore?
<Bobbix> Ma davvero non vedo processi che possano bloccare il database di stato
<Bobbix> DD3my: niente di niente... avevo SOLO provato a lanciare Synaptic
<DD3my> Bobbix, lanciato dal terminale?
<Bobbix> yes
<Bobbix> no aspetta
<Bobbix> cosa?
<Bobbix> Synaptic? No da interfaccia grafica.. dpkg da terminale
<DD3my> Bobbix, synaptic lo puoi lanciare anche da terminale
<Bobbix> cambia qualcosa?
<DD3my> no
<DD3my> comunque strano questo problema
<al2> ???
<al2> scusate non ho capito.
<Bobbix> Provato da terminale
<Bobbix> Impossibile ottenere un blocco esclusivo
<Bobbix> Questo di solito significa che è già in esecuzione un'altra applicazione di gestione dei pacchetti (come apt-get o aptitude). Chiudere prima quest'altra applicazione.
<al2> ok il processo è bloccato
<al2> Bobbix, hai già riavviato?
<Bobbix> non voglio farlo
<al2> xkè?
<Bobbix> voglio capire quale sia sto misterioso processo..
<DD3my> Bobbix, missa che è l unica cosa che puoi fare
<Bobbix> altrimenti ad ogni prova devo fare un riavvio
<DD3my> Bobbix, se come hai detto prima che si è bloccato durante l installazione del plugin puo essere causato
<DD3my> da quello
<Bobbix> allora significa che ad ogni prova devo riavviare... e senza che possa cambiare nulla... perché ad ogni riavvio entro in synaptic e da il problema e devo riavviare ancora
<al2> Bobbix, non devi provare. riavvia, accedi nuovamente elimina il plugin
<Bobbix> come ?
<Bobbix> come elimino? magari potessi?
<DD3my> prima riavvia
<al2> se riavvi si azzerano i lock
<DD3my> giusto al2
<al2> grazie DD3my
<Bobbix> E toglietemi la curiosità ... non c'è modo per eliminarli dall'elenco dei processi?
<Elius> salve
<Elius> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<al2> Bobbix, i processi possono interpolarsi e bloccarsi per i motivi più disparati. okkio non si blocca linux, è un errore in qualcosa che crea il problema
<al2> Elius. esponi il problema
<Bobbix> OK, ma dopo riavviato.. qual'è il prossimo step?
<Elius> ho installato oggi linux
<al2> Bobbix asp
<Elius> con il cd la 11.4 mi pare
<Elius> e poi ho fatto l' aggiornamento alla 12.4
<Elius> solo che mi dice che mi manca qualcosa
<al2> Bobbix  riavvia, accedi e da terminale dai sudo apt.get update
<Elius> non posso installare niente
<al2> e poi dimmi cosa ti fa vedere
<DD3my> al2, sudo apt-get update :)
<Elius> si
<Bobbix> al2: ok, allora un po di pazienza che riavvio a dopo
<Elius> vado in gestione aggiornamenti
<al2> DD3my, ahhhhh come lo odio sto punto nella tastiera messo un millimetro indietro rispetto al mio notebook!!!!
<Elius> e mi dice l' indice del software è rovinato
<al2> Elius..... posso chiederti perchè hai installato la 11.04?
<Elius> i Impossibile installare o rimuovere alcun software. Utilizzare il gestore dei pacchetti «Synaptic» o eseguire «sudo apt-get install -f» in un terminale per correggere innanzitutto questo problema.
<al2> la 11.04 non è più supportata
<Elius> perchè me l' ha passata un mio amicpo
<Elius> amico
<DD3my> al2, tranquillo succede anche a me :D
<al2> scaricala dal sito
<Elius> e mo non posso scaricare flash player
<Elius> cosa dovrei fare?
<al2> Elius..... devi installare la 12.04
<Elius> eh mai io in teoria
<Elius> la ho
<Elius> ho fatto l' aggiornamento
<al2> Elius, hai aggiornato dalla 11.04
<Elius> si
<al2> è comunque la 11.04
<Elius> ma in poche parole
<Elius> mi dici i passaggi che devo fare?
<al2> Elius, scarica 12.04 e installa
<al2> risolverai tutit i problemi
<Elius> basta che metto il cd e mi parte?
<Bobbix> Rieccomi
<Elius> lo prendo per un si
<Bobbix> al2:  e DD3my: rieccomi qua
<al2> Scarica la distro. la masterizzi o la metti su una penna usb
<al2> riavvia e fa partire il tutto da li
<al2> installa
<al2> concludi l'installazione
<Elius> usb ok
<al2> riavvia
<al2> vedrai che tutto andrà a meraviglia
<al2> è chiaro che l'installazione fatta va sovrascritta
<Elius> ma riavvio con il cd dentro?
<al2> è inutile.
<DD3my> al2, pero Elius puo prima provare a dare il comando sudo apt-get install -f
<Bobbix> al2: eseguito apt-get update ora suppongo     dpkg --configure -a      o cosa?
<DD3my> non credi?
<DD3my> posta su pastebin Bobbix
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Elius> Oo
<al2> Elius prova il consiglio di DD3my
<Elius> ma non so che vuol dire
<al2> DD3my, quel comando forza..... cosa?
<DD3my> Elius, tranquillo, ti aiuto io
<al2> -f
<Elius> quei codici
<Bobbix> DD3my: eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324248/
<DD3my> Elius, apri il terminale con Ctrl+Alt+t
<Elius> e che devo fare su sto sito?
<Elius> ok
<Elius> e
<DD3my> Bobbix, perfetto ora dai sudo apt-get upgrade
<DD3my> e si dovrebbe aggiornare
<DD3my> Elius, ci sei?
<DD3my> Bobbix, hai un sacco di ppa installate
<al2> Bobbix, ma quanti repo hai? :-D
<Bobbix> DD3my: ora verifico
<al2> duemilioni!
<Bobbix> naaa dice cazzate
<Bobbix> ora vi dico... ma sta lavorando ancora il comando di prima
<al2> DD3my, ma quel -f cosa significa? mi sembra che forzi l'installazione giusto?
<DD3my> Bobbix, grazie
<DD3my> al2, si forza l installazione
<al2> Bobbix, qui stiamo cercando di darti una mano.....
<DD3my> pero di preciso non so cosa faccia
<al2> DD3my, ma install -f non manca qualcosa?
<al2> in mezzo...
<al2> tipo install vlc -f
<al2> forza anche se ci sono problemi di dipendenze
<al2> ma senza programma che installa?
<DD3my> quello è qualora tu voglia risolvere il problema di dipendenze di vlc
<Bobbix> al2: preciso.. non le dite voi le cazzate (a scanso di equivoci) solo che questa è un'installazione e al massimo avrò messo qualche ppa per applicazioni non disponibili nei repo... ora sto controllando.
<Bobbix> P.S anzi grazie come sempre
<al2> Bobbix, :-D
<al2> DD3my, quindi install -f forza..... cosa?
<DD3my> al2, mistero
<al2> DD3my, ahahahahahahahah!!!!ù
<DD3my> al2, ahahahahaha
<al2> DD3my, forse era meglio se masterizzava e reinstallava...ora magari il pc gli diventa tutto giallo!!!!!!
<al2> Bobbix, anche punto sta?
<Bobbix> finito.... stavo preparando imagebin
<Bobbix> http://imagebin.org/234217
<DD3my> al2, ora controllo nel man per vedere cosa fa sto comando -f , comunque non credo che gli dia la schermata gialla anche perche è stato consigliato dal s.o di provare a dare quel comando
<DD3my> comunque se dovesse continuare ad avere problemi, li facciamo fare una live e install ubuntu da zero
<DD3my> cosi non ci sono problemi
<Bobbix> Quelli che vedete li sono gli unici repo da me aggiunti (siccome uso una tastiera esterna wireless senza i led avevo bisogno di capire caps-lock e num-lock ed avevo trovato quell'applicazione)
<Bobbix> Ora se invece mi dire che ho milioni di ppa la cosa mi preoccupa (chi ce li ha messi?)
<DD3my> Bobbix, prima ti ho detto che avevi un sacco di ppa perche quando hai postato l output di sudo apt-get update sono usciti un sacco di repo di ppa per quello
<Bobbix> DD3my: si capito (capisco) ma di fatto ho aggiunto SOLO quelli che vedi li nell'immagine... quindi mi preoccupa sta cosa.
<al2> DD3my, il pc giallo era una battuta....
<Bobbix> Quasi quasi rimuovo tutti i flag da Other Software (poi chissà perché Synaptic è in inglese)
<al2> mmmm Bobbix la vedo dura!!!!
<Bobbix> Vista l'immagine? Cosa ne dite? Posso provare a dare qualche altro comando per sistemare i pacchetti?
<al2> cmq il problema è stato risolto?
<DD3my> al2, si lo so :) comunque ti posto una cosa.. guarda
<Bobbix> al2: non mi dire così ...
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<DD3my> al2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324287/
<Bobbix> al2: in che senso è stato risolto? Se provo a fare un aggiornamento vedremo.. solo che ho come l'impressione che al momento di scaricare il flashplugin si blocchi (problema al server?) e se interrompo si scassa tutto.
<Bobbix> E' già successo DUE volte.
<al2> Bobbix, c'è qualcosa di strano.
<al2> i tuoi ppa sono strani. abilita Canonical partners
<Bobbix> al2: fatto (disabilito gli altri?)
<al2>  no no
<Bobbix> al2: ok, devo riaggiornare o cosa?
<al2> si
<al2> ma l'errore ce l'hai ancora?
<Bobbix> non saprei.. devo provare a fare un aggiornamento per vedere
<al2> sudo apt-get update
<Bobbix> ma mi sa che arrivato a flashplugin si ribloccherà con conseguente riavvio forzato e conseguente scassamento di tutto
<al2> asp
<al2> aspetta
<Bobbix> sudo apt-get update LANCIAO
<Bobbix> ha dato dei problemi
<DD3my> Bobbix, che problemi?
<DD3my> posta tutto su !pastebin
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bobbix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324299/
<al2> sudo apt-get purge openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<Bobbix> dove lo levvi openjdk ?
<al2> sudo apt-get purge oracle-jdk7-installer
<Bobbix> dove lo leggi ?
<al2> scrivi queste due stringhe sul temrminale e dai invio
<Bobbix> al2: cerco anche di capire se posso :-)
<Bobbix> impossibile trovare ...jdk7-installer
<Bobbix> il primo invece è andato
<Bobbix> ma era flashplugin non java
<al2> sudo apt-get purge install-jdk7-installer
<al2> si asp
<Bobbix> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto install-jdk7-installer
<Bobbix> Credo che il pacchetto già non ci fosse
<Bobbix> va bene no?
<al2> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<al2> e poi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<al2> allora
<al2> se ti dava quel problema ... il problema esisteva
<al2> per cui da qualche parte qualcosa s'è bloccato
<al2> proviamo a rimuovere quello che c'è
<al2> e a reinstallarlo
<al2> e vediamo come va
<Bobbix> MALE
<Bobbix> MALISSIMO
<al2> cioè
<al2> che dice
<Bobbix> ASP che non si capisce un tubo dal terminale
<al2> eventualmente posta su pastebin anche l'errore
<Bobbix> Ecco.. ho aggiunto anche delle note su pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324320/
<al2> Bobbix, quindi il problema non è della distro ma del disservizio del server repo
<Bobbix> Sto provando a scaricare http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.243.orig.tar.gz ma come dicevo è estremamente lento (dice 9 minuti al termine ma credo che sia ottimista)
<Bobbix> al2: si infatti come ho detto... su
<Bobbix> Solo che se si blocca qui si rischia (anzi è certo) di scassare tutto nell'archivio dei pacchetti
<al2> Bobbix, no mi correggo
<al2> io lo sto scricando molto velocemente
<al2> per cui il problema non è il server
<Bobbix> molto velocemente?
<massy17> salve
<massy17>  410
<Bobbix> a me dice ancora 6 minuti al termine e va a 18k al secondo
<al2> bobbix hai teamviewer?
<al2> Bobbix, te lo passo io il pacchetto
<Bobbix> al2:  e sono settimane che va così su quel file... altri file li faccio in un attimo (ho super internet di alice)
<massy17> super alice che è?
<Bobbix> al2: se hai gdrive puoi usare quello e mi condividi un link (teamvievewer non saprei... usato poche volte sotto win)
<Bobbix> massy17: super internet voelvo dire 10mega down e 1 mega up
<massy17> ah
<massy17> io non ce l'ho
<Bobbix> al2: comunque dice ancora 4 minuti al termine
<al2> bobbix cmq mi pare stia andando
<Bobbix> al2: il bello è che non so da terminale a che punto è veramente... per cui avendolo fatto da browser solo per rendermene conto.
<Bobbix> Ma anche se lo scarico da browser poi che me ne faccio? l'aggiornamento non sa dove prenderlo
<Bobbix> L'aggiornamento ahaaaa... mentre parlavamo ha miracolosamente terminato l'installazione
<Bobbix> WWWW
<Bobbix> :-D
<DD3my> Bobbix, facci sapere poi se andrà tutto bene
<al2> vai Bobbix vediamo
<Bobbix> al2: quindi ricapitolando... prima di oggi probabilmente il server era molto carico e il download quasi bloccato... interrompendo forzatamente ho scassato l'archivio dei pacchetti... oggi abbiamo ripristinato prima l'archivio, sistemato un po i repo, e ritentato il download che per fortuna è andato bene.
<Bobbix> Sto provando ora a fare gli altri aggiornamenti
<Bobbix> Niente da fare http://imagebin.org/234223
<Bobbix> Mi preoccupa quel Hash Sum mismatch
<riki> qualcuno sa perchè non esiste ancora un buon esempio del file sources.list per ubuntu 12.10?
<DD3my> Bobbix, apri il terminale
<al2> Bobbix, hai presente quando ti dicevo che vedevo qualcosa di strano nei tuoi repo?
<al2> Bobbix, appunto.
<al2> Bobbix, vediamo cosa ci consiglia dd3
<Bobbix> sono tutto orecchi
<DD3my> e scrivi sudo apt-get autoremove , per vedere se pulisce un po il tuo pc
<Bobbix> ma non gli si può far rigenerare il sources.list ?
<Bobbix> sudo apt-get autoremove LANCIATO
<Bobbix> Ha eliminato solo un elementary-icon-theme
<Bobbix> Ho anche appena riprovato a lanciare il gestore aggiornamento e da sempre quell'errore (immagine di prima.. ultima imagebin)
<DD3my> Bobbix, se dai da terminale sudo apt-get upgrade
<DD3my> posta tutto quello che ti esce su pastebin
<DD3my> Bobbix, | !pastebin
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bobbix> (LO CONOSCO pastebin tranquilli)
<al2> Bobbix, ok. possiamo fare una cosa?
<al2> instanto disabilita i repo che non sono ufficiali.
<Bobbix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324366/
<Bobbix> si concordo.. meglio togliere tutta la schifezza sospetta
<Bobbix> lo faccio subito
<al2> togli anche indipendente
<al2> e canonical
<al2> canonical partners pardon
<al2> poi chiudi
<al2> e da terminale dai
<al2> sudo apt.get clean
<al2> sudo apt-get clean
<al2> Bobbix, dimmi quando hai fatto
<Bobbix> non ha fatto niente
<Bobbix> il clean è stato immediato (strano no?)
<al2> asp
<al2> sudo apt.get update
<al2> cacchio di punto
<al2> sudo apt-get update
<al2> che fa
<Bobbix> si lo stavo dando (anche se da synaptic avevo già fatto Reload... che dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa
<Bobbix> COmunque fatto.. do il clean ora
<Bobbix> no.. immediato
<al2> sudo apt-get purge install-jdk7-installer
<al2> no
<Bobbix> Non fa nulla in pratica... immagino tu ti aspetti che rimuova la roba non ufficiale o cosa?
<al2> e poi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Bobbix> aspetta
<al2> il problema è che ti manca qualcosa e hai qualcosa dove non dovrebbe starci. ne esce fuori un mezzo conflitto
<Bobbix> jdk7 non c'è già e flashplugin l'abbiamo appena installato poco fa
<al2> reinstallalo
<al2> se ti dice che c'è allora dai
<al2> e poi sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer
<al2> e poi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<leosacc> sera a tutti
<DD3my> ciao lelamal
<Bobbix> APETTA il problema è che ora eseguendo una verifica per eventuali ulteriori aggiornamenti dice che le firme hash non sono coerenti (o roba simile) mi sembra diverso il problema... concordi?
<DD3my> leosacc,
<DD3my> :)
<leosacc> ciao DD3my   :)
<al2> ciao leosacc
<leosacc> ciao al2   :)
<Bobbix> al2: non vorrei stessimo ciclando sul precedente caso.. chiuso ritengo.. ora dice solo che le firme hash nei repo non sono coerenti .
<Bobbix> Il flashplugin è installato
<Bobbix> S elo rimuovo devo aspettare un altro quarto d'ora per scaricarlo (sai che gioia) vediamo se serve davvero
<Bobbix> al2: che ne dici?
<al2> Bobbix, non hai disbailitato anche i repo ufficiali vero?
<Bobbix> fossi matto
<Bobbix> http://imagebin.org/234230
<Bobbix> http://imagebin.org/234231
<al2> poi mi spieghi perchè hai tutto in inglese....
<Bobbix> e che ne so... lo dovrebbero spiegare gli sviluppatori Ubuntu
<Bobbix> Ho due pc e su entrambi ho synaptic in inglese... quindi è proprio così
<al2> secondo me il sipporto per la lingua non è correttamente installato.
<al2> cmq
<al2> posta anche le altre "linguette di synaptic
<Bobbix> Tutto in italiano ... solo synaptic no
<Bobbix> http://imagebin.org/234232
<Bobbix> Anche le chiavi di sicurezza? lo eviterei se possibile
<al2> seleziona usupported
<Bobbix> dove?
<Bobbix> i backports? Ricordo che mi hanno creato seri problemi in passato
<al2> in updates
<Bobbix> Per questo prendo solo gli aggiornamenti di sicurezza e i raccomandati
<al2> mmmm
<al2> io sono sicuro che sia successo qualcosa a questo sistema
<Bobbix> le pre-release no (per stabilità... è per questo che uso solo LTS)
<al2> troppe cose strane
<Bobbix> Senti ... io invece ho una bella idea... REINSTALLO TUTTO e magari abbandono la LTS su questo pc e seguo lo sviluppo delle release semestrali.
<al2> noooooooooooooooooooooo
<al2> usa le LTS
<Bobbix> Infatti lo faccio da anni e anni
<al2> hai postato il problema di hash vero?
<Bobbix> ma su questo uso solo di tanto in tanto ubuntu e qualche giorno fa ero rientrato per aggiornare un po (non l'avessi mai fatto)
<Bobbix> il problema di hash dici? cosa dovrei psotare?
<al2> allora
<al2> capito
<al2> hai un conflitto fra universe e main
<Bobbix> (forte)
<Bobbix> Ora mi dice che non ci sono aggiornamenti da installar e(ma poco fa mi dava da aggiornare Skype)
<al2> è normale
<Bobbix> Ora non so nemmeno se insomma mi darà gli aggiornamenti giusti...
<al2> abbiamo disabilitato tutti
<al2> i repo
<Bobbix> ah ok
<al2> ricordi?
<FloodBotIt2> al2: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Bobbix> al2: ahahah :-) sentito  FloodBotIt2 ?
<al2> grazie flood
<Bobbix> al2: ahhaha  senti ma si può RICREARE completamente da zero il sources.list? Mi ricordo che si poteva fare una cosa simile tempo fa
<al2> Bobbix, scrivi in pastebin il problema hash
<Bobbix> e come faccio ? ora non lo da più
<Bobbix> è in uno di quei imagebin sopra
<Bobbix> eccolo http://imagebin.org/234223
<al2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324451/
<Bobbix> Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com
<al2> lo so che è in imagebin mi serviva testo
<Bobbix> al2: impossibile ora
<Bobbix> che comando dai per quella lista?
<Bobbix> o è solo da finestra grafica?
<al2> apri il tuo source.lst
<al2> e vedi che differenze c'è
<Bobbix> mi ricordi il path ?
<Maubuntu> rG
<al2> /etc/apt/
<Bobbix> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324470/
<Maubuntu> oggi mi sono accorto di avere problemi con la mia webcam...fino ad ubuntu 11.10 (e mi sembra anche 12.04) ansava benissimo. Ho pensato addirittura che si fosse rotta del tutto quindi ho dovuto riavviare con quella m**da di win che era un anno che non lo usavo e ho dovuto aspettare millemila anni per finirgli di far fare gli aggiornamenti...poi ho fatto un hangout e la cam li ancora funziona
<Bobbix> al2: ma tu hai dapper
<al2> ma no
<al2> chiaro che dvi mettere precise
<Bobbix> sto controllando
<massy17> .
<Bobbix> è importante l'ordine tra main universe restricted e multiverse?
<al2> quindi in pratica il tuo source.... non esiste più.
<Bobbix> al2: ti posto l'esito
<al2> ....
<al2> possiamo fare una cosa
<Bobbix> si esiste
<Bobbix> lo sto confrontando anzi ti do l'esito
<al2> si ma non c'è quasi niente dentro!
<Bobbix> non è vero
<al2> si, mancano i riferimenti sorgente
<Bobbix> E che importa? Guarda qua invece... precise sono io, dapper sei tu.. vedi le differenze
<Bobbix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1324481/
<al2> puoi ricostruirlo oppure reinstallare tutto il sistema. io propenderei per la seconda ipotesi perchè troppe cose non vanno per il verso giusto
<Bobbix> al2: vedi il pastebin... mi sa che devo anche chiudere ora... chiudiamo con la verifica del sources.list... ti ci trovi?
<al2> no. è un source che non va.
<al2> reinstalla
<al2> senti a me
<al2> e tutto deve andare in italiano
<al2> non a pezzi
<FloodBotIt2> al2: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Bobbix> non lo farà mai
<al2> cosa
<Bobbix> andrà sempr ein inglese... ne sono convinto è un problema di aggiornamenti
<al2> ma no
<al2> stai sereno
<al2> appena installi
<al2> vai nel supporto lingue
<Bobbix> potrà renistallare tutte le volte che vuoi.. se non si capisce il problema dopo giorni a reinstallare e riconfgigurare tutto... (credimi GIORNI) mi troverà ESATTAMENTE nella stessa situazione
<al2> installa l'italiano
<Bobbix> dov'è sto supporto lingue?
<al2> come dov'è
<Bobbix> ripeto.. dov'è?
<al2> preferenze supporto lingue
<Bobbix> non esiste nulla del genere in preferenze
<al2> vedi?
<al2> il tuo sistema operativo
<al2> manca "a pezzi"
<Bobbix> none
<al2> sto provando a dirtelo.....
<Bobbix> Supporto lingue è installato da quanto vedo in Ubuntu Software Center
<Bobbix> Forse va invocato da altro menu?
<al2> no
<al2> Aspetta mica è sotto Language support
<Bobbix> comunqeu contrariamente ad altri pacchetti qui nonndice il menu da dove si può lanciare
<Bobbix> ma è installato
<al2> fossi in te reinstallerei.
<Bobbix> (mica tutto va a finire nei menu)
<al2> subito
<Bobbix> nooo
<Bobbix> Su questo perdonami ma non ti seguo
<al2> ok io mi fermo qui. è necessario qualcuno più addentro al problema
<Bobbix> Sono allergico a questa soluzione che per me resta l'ultima spiaggia
<Bobbix> al2: grazie di tutto... siccome non uso questa macchina per la produzione... posso lasciarla così e capire meglio... mi da più soddisfazione.
<Bobbix> Inoltre se capitasse altrove con centinaia di software installati e configurati, reinstallare ogni volta è da pazzi!
<al2> Bobbix, si ma non si può modificare il sistema con installazioni e disinstallazioni.... prima o poi può capitare che qualcosa salti.
<al2> Io resto del parere che l'installazione sia la cosa migliore e definitiva.
<al2> Ciao!
<Bobbix> al2: Questo sistema TI GIURO è stato SOLO installato e basta e solo raramente qualche aggiornamento ogni tanto.. se è saltato qualcosa è da temere non credi?
<Bobbix> Ciao comunque e grazie di tutto. BYE
<riki> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè nel wiki di ubuntu non è ancora presente un buon esempio di file sources.list per ubuntu 12.10
<leosacc> ragazzi buon appetito a tutti
<MandrilloBionico> mi linkate la guida x creare 1 kiavetta usb con l'installazione d ubuntu? grazie
<netbook> chi mi da una mano ad installare su un apple imac g3
<netbook> 12.10 alternate
<DD3my> MandrilloBionico, scarica la iso di ubuntu, poi scarichi il programma unetbootin.. dopo di che apri il programma inserisci la iso, selezioni la tua usb e il gioco è fatto
<netbook> mi da un messaggio di errore dicendo che il video non è supportato....
<DD3my> prima di fare tutto questo ricordati che devi formattare la chiavetta
<MandrilloBionico> DD3my: dove trovo? il programma unetbootin
<DD3my> MandrilloBionico, lo trovi sia nell ubuntu software center oppure puoi aprire il terminale e digitare questo comando : sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<DD3my> MandrilloBionico, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<MandrilloBionico> DD3my: in quel link spiega come creare 1 LIVE usb , io volevo installarla da usb
<DD3my> MandrilloBionico, è quella la procedura :)
<MandrilloBionico>  ok , speriamo , ke riesco anke ad installarlo , e nn solo usarlo live , grz
<al3> vedrai che ci riesci MandrilloBionico
<MandrilloBionico> ok , grz , spero
<al3> sera DD3my
<DD3my> MandrilloBionico, vai tranquillo :)
<DD3my> sera al3 :)
<Claudio> Ciao a tutti
<ale> buona serata a tutti
<ale> io dovrei installare il nuovo ubuntu 12.10
<ale> ho  la home separata
<ale> come faccio ad installare il nuovo sistema operativo senza perdere la home?
<Bobbix> Qualcuno sa dirmi perché su 12.04 Synaptic è in inglese (ho due installazioni che nel tempo hanno avuto storie diverse ma entrambe hanno Synaptic in inglese)
<ale> c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare sull'installazione?
<Bobbix> ale ti suggerisco di raccontare il problema... chi può risponde
<Bobbix> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ale> io dovrei fare una nuova installazione di ubuntu 12.10
<Bobbix> e cosa te lo impedisce?
<ale> preciso che ho già la home separata
<ale> volevo sapere come procedere senza combinar danni
<ale> cioè cancellare dati dalla home
<Bobbix> mentre chiedevi ... ho cercato su google... ed ho trovato casualmente questa discussione sul forum ubuntu
<Bobbix> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=275544
<Bobbix> vedi se risponde ai tuoi dubbi
<Bobbix> Intanto provo a richiedere la mia domandina... nessuno di voi ha Synaptic in inglese? Usate tutto Ubuntu Software Center? Io invece ho installato synaptic ma è completamente in inglese...
<Bobbix> E' normale? Questo volevo sapere. GRASSIE
<leosacc> ciao ciao
<al3> ciao leosacc
<leosacc> ciao al3 :)
<leosacc> hei per caso qualcuno ha installato vmware su ubuntu 12.10?
<al3> leosacc la cosa insteresserebbe anche a me
<leosacc> bene, perchè mi parte l'installazione...
<leosacc> accetto la licenza
<leosacc> vuoi scaricare subito gli aggiornamenti?   si
<leosacc> copia file in corso.....
<leosacc> e poi...
<leosacc> tutte le informazioni di configurazione stanno per essere rimosse
<al3> e
<leosacc> installazione fallita....
<al3> -_-
<leosacc> ora sto provando a riscaricarla....
<leosacc> fatto...
<leosacc> provo a reinstallarlo...
<leosacc> installazione eseguita con successo!
<leosacc> al3,
<al3> leosacc
<al3> ???
<al3> con successo?
<al3> leosacc per scaricarlo hai dovuto riempire un modulo sul sito di vmware'
<al3> ?
<al3> rosellina benarrivata
<leosacc> al3, nessun modulo...
<al3> ciaociao rosellina
<al3> leosacc ma da dove l'hai scaricato???
<leosacc> al3,  vai quì:     https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/5_0
<leosacc> al3, segui questo per l'installazione:
<leosacc> http://handytutorial.com/install-vmware-player-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<al3> leosacc sei mitico....
<leosacc> hehehe sono solo un pir.... che è riuscito a fare una cosa...
<al3> leosacc vmware è molto meglio di virtualbox vero?
<leosacc> così si dice....
<mapreri> umh..
<mapreri> che novità è mai questa?
<leosacc> quale?
<mapreri> al3: leosacc, secondo quale base?
<leosacc> mapreri, nessuna base, leggendo in giro per la rete....
<leosacc> mapreri, se puoi smentisci.....io non ho fatto un confronto...l'ho solo letto....
<mapreri> umh.. posso essere d'accordo con alcuni prodotti vmware, ma per player di sicuro no. comunque...
<leosacc> mapreri, quello che si legge a volte può anche non essere vero....
<mapreri> vmware pplayer l'ho provato più di un anno fa. dopo 30 minuti l'ho abbandonato. ora però non ricordo bene perchè-
<ale> sera a tuttu
<leosacc> e virtualbox?
<ale> tutti
<leosacc> ciao ale
<mapreri> leosacc: sisi, appunto per questo non ti sto lapidando :P
<mapreri> leosacc: virtualbox lo uso tutti i giorni :)
<mapreri> ciao ale
<ale> ho combinato un guaio io ubuntu
<mapreri> lol
<ale> speriamo sia piccolo
<mapreri> ale: hai per errore eliminato tutto /usr? :P
<ale> no no
<leosacc> mapreri, no no tranquillo, tu che hai esperienza è giusto  che la condividi...
<ale> ho avviato una live
<leosacc> :)
<ale> 12.10
<ale> ho fatto sudo fdisk -l
<mapreri> !invio | ale
<ubot-it> ale: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ale> sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt poi ho dato questo comando
<ale> perchè quando aprivo la cartella della home non mi si apriva
<ale> preciso ho la home separata
<ale> poi ho apert gparted
 * mapreri si incuriosisce a vedere ale che ritarda il dover dire che ha combinato :D
<ale> e vedo che sulla colonna mount point della home
<ale> c'è /mnt
<ale> è un problema?
<mapreri> e non è che la home è sdb7?
<ale> cioè prima di dare quel comando non c'èra niente sulla colonna
<ale> si la mia home è sdb7
<mapreri> ale: e allora qual'è il problema? anche se personalmente non ricordo una colonna "mount point" su gpartd (ma potri ricordarmi male), al massimo indica la directory nel quale è montata una partizione, e se prima hai montato /dev/sdb7 in /mnt è corretto
<ale> dove ti posso postare un immagine?
<mapreri> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mapreri> il primo è carino
<ale> ecco qui l'immagine http://imagebin.org/234263
<ale> io volevo solo poter acddere al disco home
<mapreri> ale: non ci vedo nulla di strano.
<mapreri> ale i tuoi dati si trovano in /mnt/
<ale> si può togliere il /mnt
<mapreri> ale, certo. ti basta smontare la partizione, ma poi dovrai comunque rimontarla da qualche parte se vuoi vedere che c'è dentro. probabilmente non sei abituato a pensare alle partizione e ai mount point in maniera dinamica.
<ale> ok ora l'ho smontata
<mapreri> se vuoi trattarle in maniera più da windows, lascia al gestore file a montarla automaticamente (cliccando sulla colonna a sinistra nella voce /home (che è l'etichetta della partizione)
<mapreri> alla fine il background è lo stesso
<ale> ora apro una cartella a caso e a destra vedo tutti i miei dischi e file
<ale> ora vado su / home
<ale> e mi dice Unable to mount /home Adding read ACL for uid 999 to `/media/ubuntu' failed: Operation not supported
<ale> che devo fare?
<mapreri> ah, giusto. ora hanno scelto di dare all'utente live uid 999 -.-'
<mapreri> sarebbe (idealmente) una misura di sicurezza. imho una cazzata
<mapreri> aspetta che penso a un modo user friendly di aggirare il problema..
<ale> perchè nelle altre live non mi dava questo errore
<Anto94> Ciao a tutti!Ho un problema abbastanza strano!Installato ubuntu,al riavvio del pc,windows non mi permette di scegliere quale sistema far partire,come se non esistesse nulla oltre lui
<mapreri> ale: sì è una novità di quantal (mi sembra. uso poco le live, io)
<mapreri> Anto94: hai due hd? comunque il boot manager non è gestito da windows, ma da ubuntu (a meno che tu non installi wubi)
<mapreri> ale: devi solo accedere ai file o devi scrivere?
<ale> volevo accedere ai file se possibile
<mapreri> (però mi sembra che tu possa leggere in qualsiasi caso, non ti apre niente? con un clic?)
<Anto94> no,l'hard disk è unico (credo)...ho comprato il pc ed ho trovato 2 partizioni (?)
<ale> io ho due hard disk
<mapreri> Anto94: son anche troppo poche, ora di norma ne trovi 4 appena lo compri -.- comunque prova a seguire
<mapreri> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<mapreri> secondo link
<ale> uno lo utilizzo come magazzino senza alcun S.O installato e poi ho un hard disk con installato windows + ubuntu con la home separata
<Anto94> 2 partizioni usabili!Poi c'è quella di ripristino ed un'altra...inizio a pensare che siano 2 gli hd
<Anto94> anche se,ora che ci penso,mi rileva solo un sata
<al3> ciao, scusate ma a che serve la home separata? quando reinstallo ubuntu non posso mica dirgli non installare la home perchè ce l'ho già.....
<ale> vi spiego cosa volevo fare.... allora io volevo passare a ubuntu 12.10 però non volevo perdere la home perchè altrimenti mi uccido
<ale> e possibile fare questo? che procedura devo fare?
<mapreri> al3: sei la stessa persona di ale ?
<ale> no io sono quello che ha il problema da risolvere
<al3> mapreri, no
<mapreri> ale: in tal caso, basta solamente scegliere il partizionamento manuale e scegliere sdb7 con mount point /home. inoltre devi usare lo stesso nome utente, altrimenti ti crea un'altro utente e quindi un'altra home. oppure dopo un'installazione normale la si aggiunge a fstab, si controllano uid e path, ed è fatto.
<ale> quindi posso fare un'installazione normale anche
<mapreri> al3: beh, non mi viene in mente niente di semplice. montalo come hai fatto prima, poi vai col gestore file in /mnt e dovresti _vedere_ e _poter leggere_ tutto. per scrivere invece devi aprire nautilus con sudo, però i nuovi file che creerai avranno utente proprietario root, e quindi per poterli modificare da utente normale devi cambiargli proprietario
 * mapreri si domanda il perchè di questa scelta idiota..
<mapreri> ale: sì, è relativamente facile aggiungere la home separata dopo. c'è una riga da aggiungere in /etc/fstab. inoltre se hai un solo utente e non sei abiutuato a pasticciare con gli utenti di sistemi non ci son neanche problemi di permessi (se non controllare che il path della home sia uguale sia prima sia dopo l'aggiunta)
<al3> mapreri, hai scritto a me.... ma intendevi scrivere ad ale3
<al3> mapreri, io chiedevo a che serve la home separata e soprattutto come utilizzarla all'atto della reinstallazione.
<mapreri> umh.. sì sto facendo un po' di confusione -.-''
<mapreri> al3: per te è il secondo messaggio.
<al3> al3, quindi la home separata è un pò un macello... non vale la fatica di realizzarla....
<al3> mapreri
<mapreri> umh.. io ce l'ho soprattutto perchè la condivido tra diversi sistemi, e con altri la uso per linkare file.
<mapreri> e anche vero che ho anche un macello di partizioni...
<ale> mapreri mi potresti seguire se lo installo ora?
<mapreri> al3: alla reinstallazione è utile in quanto ti permette di reinstallare senza perdere dati, se non l'avessi dovresti prima backupparti tutto per poi ripristinare
<mapreri> ale: ma te che devi fare, alla fine?
<ale> io devo cancellare ubuntu  11.04 e installare 12.10 senza perdere dati
<mapreri> ale: e hai la home separata?
<ale> in toria si non l'hai vista prima?
<mapreri> ah, ok.
<mapreri> spe che riguardo l'immagine
<mapreri> ale: hai personalizzazioni di sistema in /etc da tenere?
<mapreri> ale: lista dei programmi...
<mapreri> contenuti di un eventuale web server...
<mapreri> ale: volgio dire. hai occupato 17 GB con il sistema: son relativamente molti...
<ale> si contenuti di un web server si
<al3> mapreri, mi spiace non riesco a capire come dovrebbe permettermi di non perdere i dati... quando reinstallo la distro non posso mica dirgli ...non installare la home perchè ce l'ho già anzi usa quella che ti dico io....
<ale> la lista dei programmi se è possibile salvarla bene altrimenti fà niente
<mapreri> al3: sì che puoi farlo. scegli di partizionare manualmente e di specificare i mount point manualmente. se quanto va a creare l'utente vede che la home esiste già non fa niente (crea l'utente senza modificare la home).
<mapreri> al3: se crei un utente con un nome diverso da quello di prima, ti ritrovi in una /home/<user> diverso, ma i dati son sempre lì, nella directory a fianco
<mapreri> ale: è possibile salvare una lista di pacchetti.
<mapreri> ale: la roba del web server in /var/www/ devi backupparla a parte
<mapreri> umh.. mi sa però che non ho tutto questo tempo ora
<ale> mi basterebbe solo la home comunque
<ale> che mi restasse la home
<ale> poi i programmi reinstallo
<mapreri> ale: in tal caso ti ricordi con certezza il nome utente che avevi?
<ale> si il nome utente e password si
<ale> ma secondo me e meglio installarla dopo se dici che non và cancellata
<mapreri> ale: non ho capito la tua ultima frase
<ale> cioè io me lo ricordo il nome utente e password però per non creare danni e meglio far come dicevi prima
<ale> far partire un'installazione normale  e poi montare la home
<mapreri> ale: beh, non ho tutto il tempo di una installazione...
<ale> te che dici?
<mapreri> comunque in tal caso installi, sceliendo manualmente le partizioni e mettendo mount point / in quello di natty, e formattandola. dopo però bisgona configurare la nuova installazione, ed è lì che servirei io. forse è megli se torni domani :)
<ale> non vorrei che per qualche motivo non mi riconosce il nome utente e password di prima cosi' perdo tutto
<mapreri> ale se non formatti la partizione (ma neanche in tal caso, meglio "se non sovrascrivi") non perdi mai niente.
<ale> dai provo farla e ti posto l'immagine che dici
<mapreri> ale: nope, sto andando a letto. se vuoi provare, bene, però io ora vado :)
<ale> una cosa velocissima
<ale> la faccio ora
<mapreri> ale: l'installazione??
<mapreri> nope, non ho 15 minuti :P
<ale> faccio partire l'installazione manuale
<ale> e ti posto l'immagine e poi mi dici se va bene
<ale> che dici faccio partire l'installazione manuale
<al3> mapreri, quindi mentre installo gli indico la vecchia home e la "riconfermo" come home giusto? clicco sulla partizione cvhe contiene la vecchia home e gli dico montala come /home
<mapreri> al3: sì, inoltre devi assicurarti di usare lo stesso nome utente di prima.
<mapreri> ah, e magari non deve essere crittata, altrimenti son cazzi accederci... (si può fare, se sapete la password)
 * mapreri va a letto
<mapreri> notte a tutti :)
<mapreri> ale: fà te :P
<Satori> ho un problema con i dvd. VLC non me li apre. come posso risolvere? grazie
<leosacc> buonanotte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-02
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<lorenzo> Buongiorno ! :)
<lorenzo_> ho un problema d'AUDIO, in buona sostanza non sento nulla...
<lorenzo_> le casse sono nuove, su alsamixer è tutto smutato, e i volumi sono alzati...
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, è presente l'hdmi?
<lorenzo_> cristian_c sarebbe?
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, lspci -k
<leosacc> ciao a tutti  :)
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, digita il comando in un terminale
<leosacc> scusate ragazzi come posso utilizzare palimpsest in ubuntu 12.10?
<lorenzo_> cristian-c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1325948/
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, posta qualche schermata di alsamixer
<cristian_c> !image | lorenzo_
<ubot-it> lorenzo_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> leosacc, lo installi e lo lanci da menù come Gestore dischi
<leosacc> cristian_c: se  lo lancio mi dice comando non trovato
<leosacc> cristian_c: apt-get install palimpsest mi dice impossibile trovare pacchetti
<cristian_c> leosacc, dal software center
<cristian_c> leosacc, che versione di ubuntu stai usando?
<leosacc> 12.10 64 bit
<cristian_c> leosacc, quindi non stai usando una derivata?
<leosacc> cristian_c: in che senso derivata?
<lorenzo_> cristian_c http://imagebin.org/234316 http://imagebin.org/234317 http://imagebin.org/234318 http://imagebin.org/234319 http://imagebin.org/234320
<leosacc> cristian_c: volevo utilizzare il terminale, non si può?
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, prova a disattivare le spdif
<cristian_c> leosacc, magari hai digitato male il nome del pacchetto
<cristian_c> leosacc, comunque se ti vuoi complicare la vita...
<leosacc> cristian_c: apt-get install palimpsest
<cristian_c> !derivate | leosacc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> leosacc, ubuntu -> gnome, kubuntu -> kde, xubuntu ->xfce , ecc...
<leosacc> cristian_c: hehehe vorrei imparare ad utilizzare bene il terminale  :)
<cristian_c> leosacc, ma non ha senso in questo caso
<cristian_c> è un'inutile complicazione
<lorenzo_> cristian_c fatto forse ora dalle casse esce un leggero fruscio, però forse c'èera anche prima...
<lorenzo_> cristian_ ma niente audio...
<leosacc> cristian_c:   capito, grazie mille   :-)
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, nella prima schermata non mi hai mostrato tutti i canali
<lorenzo_> cristian_c mi sembravano tutti... adesso? http://imagebin.org/234322
<fleurtherock_> Ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, disattiva l'auto mute
<lorenzo_> cristian_c dove lo trovo?
<lorenzo_> cristian_c è su alsamixer?
<lorenzo_> cristian_c fatto trovato, però è aumentato un altro po' il fruscio ma sempre zero audio...
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, che tipo di casse hai?
<lorenzo_> cristian_c sony
<lorenzo_> nuove
<lorenzo_> il fatto che frusciano mi fanno pensare che ancora funzionano
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, sì, ma in che configurazione?
<cristian_c> quanti pezzi?
<lorenzo_> cristian_c ah, due casse e un sub
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, prova a disattivare i canali che non servono in alsamixer
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, ma sopratutto imposta la giusta configurazione dalla finestra di configurazione dell'audio
<lorenzo_> cristian_c su impostazioni sistema>audio su uscita c'è: output dummy, e invece su hardware c'è: duplex stereo analogico...
<lorenzo_> quali sono i canali che non servono?
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, ecco perché
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, è dummy il problema
<lorenzo_> cristian_c mhm risolvibile?
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, cambia opzione
<cristian_c> in output
<lorenzo_> cristian_c devo cambiare da duplex stereo analogico a stereo analogico output?
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, non sto parlando della scheda Hardware
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, ma di Output
<lorenzo_> cristian_c scusa, ci sono 5 schede, uscita, ingresso, hardware, effetti sonori, applicazioni.
<lorenzo_> cristian_c dummy rimane fisso, non è cambiabile...
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, beh, allora c'è qualche problema
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, prova prima con stereo analogico output o altro, altrimenti ripristina
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, in ogni caso dovrai scegliere qualcosa di utilizzabile invece che dummy, altrimenti l'audio non funzionerà mai
<lorenzo_> cristian_c l'ho provati tutti...
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, quali opzioni ci sono?
<lorenzo_> cristian_c ce ne sono 16
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, dimmene alcuni
<lorenzo_> stereo analogico input, analog surround 7.0, 5.0 e 4.0...
<lorenzo_> surround analogico 7.0
<lorenzo_> ecc...
<cristian_c> il tuo sistema ha il surround?
<lorenzo_> non so nemmeno cosa sia... :)
<lorenzo_> di preciso
<cristian_c> lol
<lorenzo_> fra le scelte l'opzione surround è frequente
<cristian_c> quindi hai cassa sinistra più cassa destra più sub
<lorenzo_> esatto...
<lorenzo_> e fino a 3 giorni fa andava tutto bene
<lorenzo_> magari se ci fosse un modo per resettare tutto...
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, che cosa è successo?
<lorenzo_> ho aggiornato renoise...
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> cos'è renoise?
<lorenzo_> programma per fare musica, è un sequencer...
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebin | lorenzo_
<lorenzo_> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1326095/
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, e anche tu hai fatto l'ennesima marmellata di repository
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, con repo doppi, altri relative a release precedenti, ppa instabili o di dubbia fama
<lorenzo_> cioè? :)
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, io farei ilo funerale al sistema fossi in te
<cristian_c> *il
<cristian_c> *relativi
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, te lo sei auto-sputtanato
<lorenzo_> cristian_c quindi...?
<lorenzo_> :)
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, quindi evita sempre i ppa, almeno finché non li sai maneggiare
<lorenzo_> cristian_c non li so maneggiare né sapevo di averli maneggiati :)
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> a tua insaputa
<cristian_c> molto peggio
<lorenzo_> però non so dove ho sbagliato...
<lorenzo_> ho soltanto fatto l'avanzamento di versione...
<cristian_c> aggiungendo ppa a cavolo per caso? :D
<cristian_c> non direi, lol
<lorenzo_> mhm... faccio mea culpa...
<cristian_c> hai un numero spaventoso di ppa aggiuntivi, io qualche domanda me la farei :)
<lorenzo_> adesso però che faccio?
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, reinstalla quantal
<cristian_c> a mio avviso non c'è più niente da fare con tutto quel casino
<lorenzo_> beh, senza dover masterizzare una iso c'è un modo per resettare tutto?
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, formattare la partizione appunto, il danno che hai creato è troppo grande secondo me
<lorenzo_> come fare ciò? :)
<cristian_c> non credo che ppa-purge possa fare qualcosa in questi casi estremi
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, usa una usb con unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> lorenzo_ e formatti soltanto la partizione /
<cristian_c> mentre la /home la conservi
<lorenzo_> io non ho altre partiazioni...
<lorenzo_> *partizioni
<cristian_c> hai 15 ppa, complimenti :d
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, male
<cristian_c> la /home è bene sia separata
<lorenzo_> c'è un altro modo, perché non credo di essere in grado...
<cristian_c> a fare cosa?
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, di solito non consiglio di reinstallare, ma in questo caso non vedo altra scelta
<lorenzo_> a resettare il sistema preservando la home...
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, se non ce l'hai, con il sistema in queste condizioni, non conviene separarla
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, crei le due partizioni ex-novo
<lorenzo_> quindi in ogni caso la perdo?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> backup e passa la paura
<lorenzo_> mhm...
<lorenzo_> mi rode un po' perdere la cartella incoming di amule...
<lorenzo_> per tutto il resto ho un hard disk esterno...
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, gli utenti non dovrebbero usare i ppa, sopratutto se non sanno cosa sono :)
<lorenzo_> non sapevo di averli usati...
<cristian_c> poi fanno i danni e non sanno il motivo
<lorenzo_> starò più attento...
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, immagino che tu abbia letto qualche blog
<lorenzo_> certo
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, i repo ufficiali di ubuntu hanno tutto ciò che ti serve
<lorenzo_> ma ancora non so come e quando ho "usato" ppa :)
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, non sono necessari repository aggiuntivi esterni
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> installa soltanto dai repository ufficiali
<lorenzo_> ok
<cristian_c> almeno finché non diventi più esperto
<lorenzo_> ricevuto...
<cristian_c> in molti ppa c'è di tutto
<cristian_c> sono quelli a incasinarti tutti i pacchetti
<lorenzo_> renoise dovrò reinstallarlo però...
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, se guardi in /etc/apt/sources.list.d trovi tutti i ppa che hai aggiunto
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, come l'hai installato questo programma?
<lorenzo_> nel sito ufficiale di renoise c'è per tutte le piattaforme, win mac linux
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, ma è una demo
<cristian_c> non hai neacnhe il programma completo
<lorenzo_> sì
<lorenzo_> costicchia...
<cristian_c> allora è meglio usare un programma nativo per ubuntu
<cristian_c> mi sembra assurda come cosa
<cristian_c> è pieno di sequencer etc, in ubuntu
<lorenzo_> beh, per quello che mi serve mi basta la demo... e non c'è (o lameno fin'ora non l'ho trovato) un programma laternativo nativo...
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, non dirmi che tra le decine di programmi in ubuntu, non c'è un sequencer all'atezza
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> *altezza
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, con una veloce ricerca nel software center ne ho già trovati nove
<cristian_c> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<lorenzo_> cristian_c diciamo che poi uno si abitua con quello che ha sempre usato, ci fa l'abitudine e difficilmente lo cambia... eh sì però bisogna provarli uno per uno...
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, ciò che si è sempre usato non è detto che sia il meglio :D
<cristian_c> anzi...
<lorenzo_> li ho provati altri... ma Renoise non è un programmino qualunque...
<cristian_c> quali hai provato?
<lorenzo_> non ricordo i nomi ma non mi soddisfacevano... diciamo che ho constatato che non c'è un "gimp" per Renoise come per Photoshop ;)
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, dipende sempre cosa ci devi fare
<lorenzo_> esattamente...
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, io ad esempio per l'editing ho usato audacity e ardour
<cristian_c> ma c'è anche rosegarden e altri ancora
<lorenzo_> audacity lo uso anch'io... non è niente male per l'editing...
<lorenzo_> rosegarden l'ho usato moltissimo in passato ma non faceva al mio caso
<lorenzo_> mi piace molto ubuntu, se l'avessi trovato avrei assolutamente usato un programma alternativo :)
<cristian_c> non ho capito ancora bene cosa devi fare in particolare
<cristian_c> :)
<lorenzo_> con renoise...?
<cristian_c> sì
<lorenzo_> ci compongo, uso carta e matita per comporre un'idea e correggere l'armonia, dopodiché la traduco per Renoise che la suona per me, con gli strumenti che voglio, ed ha una vasta gamma di effetti...
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, ti consiglio il blog di stefano droghetti, persona affidabile, non è mica come gli altri blog che ti fanno fare danni
<cristian_c> molto professionale
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, quindi notazione
<cristian_c> ?
<lorenzo_> no, Renoise è usato per fare musica elettronica quindi per gente che non conosce la musica, o poco più, io la conosco ma mi semplifica molto il suo metodo di inserimento note...
<lorenzo_> comunque lo terrò a mente :)
<lorenzo_> tutte gli esempi sono musica spacca orecchie tunz tunz...
<cristian_c> sì, ricorda che ci sono anche i software multitraccia
<lorenzo_> vedremo... tanto devo reinstallare tutto, farò una nuova ricerca :)
<cristian_c> lorenzo_, ti ho mandato il link in privato
<lorenzo_> cristian_c ora facciamo questa reinstallazione... :)
<lorenzo_> cristian_c a risentirci presto e grazie dell'attenzione :)
<cristian_c> ciao
<lorenzo_> ciao
<nicotano> salve
<Elia_> salve c'è qualcuno che mi poò aiutare?
<Elia_> lo prendo per un no
 * nicotano saluta
<Elia_> salve
<Elia_> non c'è nessuno che mi poò dare na mano?
<nicotano> !nessuno |Elia
<ubot-it> Elia: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Elia_> qualcuno può rispondermi?
<Elia_> devo passare alla versione 12.10 ma non so come si fa
<Elia_> sono alla 11.4
<Elia_> ho scaricato il fail iso
<Elia_> e mo?
<Elia_> vabbe grazie
<nicotano> Elia_, masterizza il DVD o metti iso su una chiavetta e poi riavvia il PC col disco inserito e scegli installa
<nicotano> ito
<Hyppie71> perché Kubuntu non mi propone il passaggio alla nuova realise?
<Hyppie71> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<mapreri> ciao a tutti!
<mapreri> conoscete un modo per disabilitare il globalmenu per solo un utente? sono su quantal.
<mapreri> ho trovato una voce in dconf com>canonical>unity>indicator>appmenu ma non ha funzionato
<nicotano> salve
<Elia_> salve ho un problema chi mi può aiutare?
<Elia_> sto installando la nuova versione di ubuntu e si è fermato è da circa 1 ora fermo
<Elia_> si è sbloccato
<nicotano> Elia_ hai verificato l'integrità del file che hai scaricato ?
<Elia_> O.o grazie
<nicotano> mettere la spunta su scaricare aggiornamenti e terze parti durante l'installazione significa scaricare quasi 400 Mb di roba
<flo___> buonasera a todos. dove lo trovo per sistemare la webcam? che con skype non funzia?thanks
<mapreri> lancio una richiesta di supporto, poi vado a mangiare :P : in un utente nel mio sistema (il mio è ok) con quantal lo scroll su firefox (le altre applicazioni sono ok) è a rovescio: devo passare le dita dal basso verso l'alto nel touchpad per andare in giù e il contrario. anche il mouse presenta questo comportamento. Aggiungo che ho appena importato la home di questo utente da precise (nel mentre era in dual boot per effettuare il passaggio).
<Fetentone> ciao, com'è che sto ff non mi va come dovrebbe? Non mi visualizza le anteprime dei video, non carica bene alcune pagine, ecc. ecc.
<Fetentone> che potrebbe essere?
<Fetentone> we, e jammo belli... che problemi può avere il mio firefox?
<Fetentone> che devo aggiornare più di quanto aggiornato?
<PierIzzle> salve
<dadexix86> @mapreri prova con quell'utente a modificare con Ubuntu Tweak (so per certo che si può fare direttamente con dconf ma non conosco la chiave) il parametro Ottimizzazioni > Varie > Natural Scrolling to Off.
<kimal73> ciao, uso il doppio schermo. qualcuno sa come disabilitare unity sul secondo schermo e lasciarla solo nel primo?
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho spulciato un po' di post nel forum e la wiki, ma non ho capito bene se da interfaccia si possono definire vari utenti per una cartella condivisa in rete, ognuno con permessi diversi
<dadexix86> Quit: Buonanotte a tutti!
<Fetentone> amici, l'ora non è delle migliori ma credo che per risolvermi dei problemi di drivers e hardware devo per forza installare win ...solo che adesso sul pc ho solo ubuntu 12.10 e quando ho messo il cd di win non me lo installa... chi mi da una mano?
<Fetentone> credo forse che il problema è sulle partizioni... ma non so come fare... dai su una mano e faccio subito... da solo non ci riesco
<Fetentone> dod. enzotib, ed altri... proprio non vi va?
<Fetentone> dico... nemmeno una risposta di diniego? possibile che in un canale di supporto nessuno riesca a dare supporto?
<Fetentone> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-03
<riki> qualcuno sa se è possibile creare un'immagine .iso di ubuntu con tutto quello che è installato ?
<Guest9461> ehi ragazzi, credo di aver combinato un gran casino sul mio pc... adesso mi sono connesso dalla live del cd
<Guest9461> io sono Fetentone
<Guest9461> ho installato win
<Guest9461> ma adesso all'avvio, non esce più Ubuntu ma si avvia direttamente con win...
<riki> deve essere un problema con grub
<Guest9461> io non ho fatto altro che ridurre  la partizione primaria di ubuntu da circa 480 GB a 400GB e ne ho creato una nuova partizione FAT32 per WIn con quegli 80GB che avevo ora a disposizione
<riki> in generale si devono installare prima i sistemi win e poi i sistemi linux
<Guest9461> E ADESSO???
<riki> sono dolori
<Guest9461> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<riki> io non sono esperto
<riki> comunque credo tu possa recuperare il sistema perso
<Guest9461> come credi possa fare?
<riki> sono qui per fare delle domande anch'io
<Guest9461> ok
<riki> credo
<riki> bisogna modificare un file di testo
<Guest9461> enzotib, dod,lollo64it, a7x...... dove siete??? aiutoooooooooo
<riki> appartenente a grub
<Guest9461> grub... ce l'ho
<riki> sicuramente
<riki> ma hai installato win dopo ubuntu?
<Guest9461> si
<a7x> Guest9461, per favore non nominarmi inutilmente, se già ho chiarito che non ho tempo in altri modi mentre ti parlavo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<riki> azzzzz
<riki> cerca in rete boot loader grub
<riki> configurazione
<riki> o recupero sistema
<Guest9461> ok... mo provo un poco
<Guest9461> grazie nel mentre
<riki> ma win funziona almeno?
<riki> a questo link c'è qualcosa che potrebbe servirti http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Legacy
<Guest9461> si win c'è ma non mi riconosce nemmemo la scheda di rete wireless integrata... praticamente c'è ma ancora non mi serve
<Guest9461> vado a vedere il link che mi hai mandato
<Guest9461> riki, scusa, quindi all'inizio devo mantenere premuto il tast ESC e quindi accedo al grub, mi confermi?
<Guest9461> vabbè vado a provare
<Guest9461> ciao
<Maubuntu> Ragazzi quando qualcuno ha tempo avrei bisogno di un superaiuto con una webcam che scompare misteriosamente e poia  volte riappare (ero indeciso se chiadere a voi o chiamare Bossari)
<cristian_c> chi è Bossari?
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, in che senso scompare?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c:  faccio un lsusb ora e non compare nella lista...poi l'altro giorno parlavo con un ragazzo qui in chat mi sembra "Fetentone" e dal comando me la portava... quindi vuol dire che qualcosa la fa comaprire e scomparire
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, la webcam è collegata?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: Bossari quello che fà la trasmissione Mistero
<cristian_c> lol
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: si è integrata nel portatile
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, io direi: l'importante è che funzioni :D
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: è come se qulacosa la tenesse impegnata
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: l'altro giorno ho acceso win e li l'ho usata, poi ho acceso ubuntu e andava anceh su ubuntu, poi al riavvio è scomparsa di nuovo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, e quindi non funzionava?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ora no ma ieri che l'ho usata anceh su win si
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, non avendocela davanti è un po' difficile capirci qualcosa
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ti faccio vedere la conversazione che ho avuto con l'utenye la'ltro giorno
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, dovresti tornare qui quando hai la webcam sottomano
<ervalvola> hey
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1328665/
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ma io ce l'ho sottomano... è integrata nel portatile..più sottomano di cosi
<cristian_c> che cos'è un hangout?
<ervalvola> ciao a tutti
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: è la videochat di google plus
<ervalvola> c'è qualcuno interessato alle arm board tipo raspberry pi?
<cristian_c> ervalvola, questo non è un mercatino :d
<ervalvola> ahah
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, ok, secondo me dovresti riprodurre il problema
<ervalvola> no mica devo vendere :D
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, tipo riavvia, usa la webcam da win e riavvia ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<ervalvola> volevo discutere un po' su come configurarle
<cristian_c> !chat | ervalvola
<ubot-it> ervalvola: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ervalvola> ok ; ) grazie
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: tu scherzi?? mi succedono queste cose super strane....boh non so piu che fare
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, fai come ti ho consigliato, dobbiamo riprodurre il problema
<cristian_c> se continua a capitarti :)
<cristian_c> per vedere se la tua ipotesi è corretta :)
<Maubuntu> ma io l'ho gia fatto tantissime volte ed è cosi
<Maubuntu> per poterla vedere devo usare win e poi riavviare
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, invece se avvii il pc direttamente con ubuntu, non la vede?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: no purtroppo ora ti do un lsusb
<Maubuntu> cristian_c:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1328676/
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, diciamo che ora è un po' più chiara la questione :)
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, posta il tuo: dmesg
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, lo trovi in /var/log
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Maubuntu
<ubot-it> Maubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Maubuntu>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1328680/
<cristian_c> ci sono degli errori
<cristian_c> ACPI Error: [CDW1] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: scusa ti ho postato il comando non il file
<porto942> porco dio a todos
<cristian_c> [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<porto942> ho un problema al terminale
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1328687/
<cristian_c> uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device HP Webcam (064e:a110)
<cristian_c> qui dice che l'ha trovata
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: e allora perchè non me la fà usare e non me la vede in lsusb
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, ho guardato il dmesg e ci sono delle parti verso la fine molto strane
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: tipo?
<zaq1> buonngiorno
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, la webca viene connessa e disconnessa più volte
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, e poi dovresti avere dei problemi con il mouse logitech
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: forse sono stato io ceh ho riavviato udev
<cristian_c> ci sono un numero abnorme di righe riguardo questo mouse
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ma io fin'ora questi problemi non li ho mai avuti
<cristian_c> praticamente tutte uguali
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, da quando li hai avuti?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ho sempre usato tutto bene sia mouse che webcam
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: da questa versione di ubuntu
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: e forse anche dalla precedente perchè l'anno scorso non ho mai usato la webcam quindi non saprei
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, quindi, appena installato è nato il problema?
<Maubuntu> si
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, e sulla live pure?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: non so dirti
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, prova
<zaq1> chi mi aiuta?  ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04, mi dice "impossibile scaricare l'avanzamento di versione"
<cristian_c> !aiuto | zaq1
<ubot-it> zaq1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ok provo e poi mi faccio vivo
<leosacc> buongiorno ragazzi
<zaq1>  ho un problema con ubuntu 12.04, mi dice "impossibile scaricare l'avanzamento di versione"
<zaq1> così va bene?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> zaq1, installa da cd :)
<zaq1> poi perdo tutti i programmi e impostazioni?
<cristian_c> zaq1, beh, lasci la partizione /home così com'è
<cristian_c> zaq1, i programmi li installi invece, sì
<zaq1> mett il dvd a ubuntu avviato e facci l'installazione?
<zaq1>  metot il dvd a ubuntu avviato e faccio l'installazione?
<cristian_c> zaq1, sì, ma ovviamente formatta soltanto la partizione /, mentre la /home lasciala stare
<cristian_c> zaq1, nella /home hai tutte le tue configurazioni e i tuoi file
<zaq1> ok proverò così
<zaq1> grazie cristian
<cristian_c> se invece non hai la partizione /home allora ti consiglio di separarla
<cristian_c> zaq1, è la cosa migliore
<leosacc> scusate, ma come faccio a formattare una chiavetta?
<enzotib> leosacc, gparted, per esempio
<cristian_c> leosacc, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<cristian_c> è un metodo
<leosacc> se apro dischi e formatta mi dice che non è possibile....
<leosacc> uso la 12.10
<cristian_c> una derivata?
<leosacc> no
<cristian_c> allora usa gparted
<leosacc> quindi ubuntu di suo nn lo fa...
<enzotib> leosacc, che significa di suo?
<cristian_c> sì, con gparted
<enzotib> leosacc, puoi farlo da terminale senza installare niente, se vuoi
<leosacc> senza installare software aggiuntivi
<dod> leosacc gparted e' un programma integrato in ubuntu, e' l'interfaccia grafica.
<leosacc> ricordo che con la versione 11.10 avevo "palimpsest"
<dod> non devi installare niente
<leosacc> e ora mi dice "comando non trovato"
<cristian_c> leosacc, semmai palympsest
<cristian_c> leosacc, ma non è installato di default su ubuntu con unity
<leosacc> cristian_c, era senza "y", ora è cambiato?
<cristian_c> mi sembrava fosse con la y
<cristian_c> comunque controllo, perché ce l'ho installato di default
<zaq1> azz non una partiz dedicata per la cartella home
<cristian_c> leosacc, si chiama gnome-disk-utility
<cristian_c> palimpsest (dal progetto gnome-disk-utility) è uno strumento per gestire le unità a disco e i supporti:
<cristian_c> (da synaptic)
<leosacc> e perchè da terminale non lo installa?
<leosacc> enzotib, come formatto da terminale?
<zaq1> non ho una partiz dedicata per la cartella home
<cristian_c> leosacc, perché ti ostini a installare da terminale
<cristian_c> ?
<leosacc> cristian_c, mi piace   :D
<cristian_c> lol
<leosacc> cristian_c, cmq ho installato gparted
<enzotib> leosacc, sudo mkdosfs /dev/sdb1, qualcosa del genere
<cristian_c> prima di formattare, smonta la pendrive
<leosacc> cristian_c, però mi da errore nel creare il file system
<leosacc> cristian_c, e se la smonto non me la trova
<cristian_c> in gparted sì
<leosacc> cristian_c, in gparted non la trova
<leosacc> fa
<leosacc> cristian_c, faccio espelli
<maubuntu> cristian_c: sono su live ora e senza mouse attaccato ma il mio lsusb non cambia
<maubuntu> cristian_c: la webcam non viene rilevata
<alessio> c'è un modo per vedere i pacchetti installati che non sono nei repository ufficiali o anche se sono ad una versione superiore rispetto a quelli nei repo canonical??
<leosacc> com'è possibile che un usb esplulsa non sia visibile neanche da terminale con fdisck -l?
<enzotib> leosacc, in quel caso viene proprio spenta
<enzotib> leosacc, devi riattaccarla e fare smonta, non espelli
<Guest17492> buongiorno, vorrei spostare i tasti delle finestre, ho già provato a spostare i due punti da apps>metacity... ma rimangono a sinistra... soluzioni? grazie
<alessio> Guest17482, che de usi??
<alessio> Guest17492, che de usi??
<leosacc> enzotib, le scelte sono: sblocca dal launcer, apri, espelli
<lorenzo_> alessio, de?
<alessio> lorenzo_, allora?? usi gnome, unity, xfce...??
<enzotib> leosacc, smonta da gparted
<alessio> lorenzo_, apposto -.-' il de, la shell grafica
<lorenzo_> alessio, gnome classic senza effetti in ubuntu 12.10
<alessio> lorenzo_, ok allora installa dconf
<alessio> lorenzo_, dai da terminale sudo apt-get install dconf
<lorenzo_> alessio, ok
<alessio> enzotib, dopo mi dai una mano a configuare il bluethoot adapter della logitech?? ho seguito un casino di guide ma niente ._.
<alessio> lorenzo_, ok aprilo
<lorenzo_> alessio, non me lo apre, il comando è dconf-editor?
<alessio> lorenzo_ , ah no aspè ho sbagliato...ora non ricordo il comando, fai prima ad aprire l'usc e cercare dconf editor
<alessio> e installarlo da li
<leosacc> enzotib, fatto. Questo sistema è nuovo? sbaglio o prima potevi smontarlo direttamente dal launcher?
<lorenzo_> alessio, scusa l'ignoranza cos'è usc? :)
<alessio>  lorenzo_ , una volta installato dai f2+alt, scrivi dconf-editor e dai invio
<alessio> lorenzo_ , è l'ubuntu software center
<lorenzo_> alessio, giusto!
<alessio> si ragazzi ma che palle, io voglio una distro rolling release ora, è impossibile che su ubuntu 13.04 ci sarà ancora gnome 3.6 -.-'
<davide_> z
<davide_> q
<lorenzo_> alessio, è aperto
<alessio> mi ha un po' rotto le palle il comportamento di canonical, si ok ci sono sempre i repo esterni per aggiornare i software alle ultime versioni, ma non sono testate a lungo, che fanno li all'isola di man?? si girano i pollici??
<alessio> lorenzo_ , ok aspè che lo apro anche io che non me lo ricordo
<lorenzo_> alessio, d'accordo grazie
<davide__> ciauo, con skype non sento l'audio, vedo l'immagnime ma niente audio
<alessio> lorenzo_ , org>gnome>shell>overrides
<leosacc> i problemi della versione 12.10 con i driver ati qualcuno sa se verranno risolti presto?
<alessio> lorenzo, doppio click sulla voce "button layout" e incollaci questo close,maximize,minimize:
<alessio> lorenzo- , dopo di che pigia f2+alt, scrivi r e dai invio, ora hai le icone delle finestre a sinistra ;)
<alessio> leosacc, li hannogia risolti da tempo
<lorenzo_> alessio, fatto, do' un riavvio per vedere la modifica o già dovrebbe essere a posto?
<alessio> leosacc, scaricati i catalyst 12.11 beta dal sito dell'ati e installali
<alessio> lorenzo_ , basta che dai alt+f2 scrivi r e dai invio
<leosacc> alessio, mi dice che non sono compatibili..
<lorenzo_> alessio mi da errore...
<jester-> alessio: catalyst è veleno
<jester-> non consigliare roba esterna
<lorenzo_> alessio, dice: Errore nel recuperare informazioni per il file «/home/lorenzo/r»: File o directory non esistente
<alessio> jester- , sarà strano ma io con l'ultimo optimus kernel non ho problemi con i driver ati
<alessio> leosacc, scommetto che hai seguito qualche guida di lffl ed hai installato un kernel 3.6.x vero??
<alessio> lorenzo_ , alt+f2+r serve per riavviare la shell, perchè ti da quel messaggio??
<lorenzo_> alessio, se lo sapevo? :)
<alessio> leosacc, che scheda video hai??
<leosacc> no no, appena installato 12.10 ho scaricato i driver 12.10 li ho installati e come risultato avevo solo il desktop
<alessio> lorenzo_, ma è li fisso sto messaggio o lo puoi chiudere??
<jester-> alessio: ati non sviluppa piu nulla cisrca driver linux
<leosacc> li ho disinstallati e a posto, ho provato i 12.11 e mi ha detto che non sono compatibili...
<alessio> jester, bhe oddio...ora che sta per uscire steam pure su linux si stanno rimboccando le maniche
<lorenzo_> alessio lo posso chiudere, è un messaggio di errore, dice impossibile aprire... ecc
<leosacc> alessio, la scheda video è la Ati mobility radeon HD 5470
<alessio> leosacc, ti esce il messaggio "only test use" o una cosa simile?? è normale se vuoi ti passo uno script per rimuovere quella schifezza di messaggio in basso a destra
<lorenzo_> alessio, Impossibile aprire la posizione «file:///home/lorenzo/r»
<alessio> lorenzo, ah ok allora chiudilo :)
<lorenzo_> fatto
<alessio> leosacc, aspè guardo se è ancora supportata, ma credo di si io ho una bella 5650 hd radeon mobility e funziona alla grande
<alessio> tutta la famiglia 5xxx è ancora supportata ;)
<alessio> lorenzo- , sono a sinistra i tasti delle finestre??
<lorenzo_> alessio, sì
<alessio> lorenzo_ , ok prego ;)
<lorenzo_> ma io li voglio a destra ;)
<alessio> lorenzo-, ah ._. ok aspè rifai tutto ti dico cosa scrivere
<davide__> sapete dirmi per skype
<lorenzo_> ok
<leosacc> alessio,  your graphick adapter is not supported by this driver. e poi l'installazione non può procedere
<alessio> leosacc, ma compili i pacchetti per la tua distribuzione o segui il "setup"???
<alessio> davide__ , no sinceramente, disintallalo, rimuovi i file di configurazione e reinstallalo
<leosacc> alessio, seguo il setup...
<alessio> davide__, .config e cancella la cartella .skype
<davide__> ok: graszie
<alessio> leosacc, errore gravissimo!!!!! anche io facevo così e jester può confermare che mi sputtanavo il pc ogni settimana ahahahahahhahaha
<leosacc> alessio, perfetto    :D
<alessio> leosacc, ora ti rimando a una guida su come installare i catalyst correttamente su ubuntu 12.10
<leosacc> alessio, thank tou ...   :)
<alessio> leosacc, intanto dovresti rimuoverli e rimettere i driver open, reinstallare xorg e riconfigurarlo...aspè ti passo tutto ;)
<alessio> davide__, figurati :D
<leosacc> alessio, a rimuverli li ho rimossi, poi ho riavvato e il pc si vedeva..
<jester-> alessio: e 3, catalyst sono veleno e non consigliare roba non da repo
<jester-> fallo in pvt che se gli sputtani l'os se la prende solo con te
<leosacc> jester-, io volevo utilizzare l'uscita hdmi, come faccio?
<alessio> leosacc, per rimuoverli segui questa guida http://www.chimerarevo.com/schede-video-ati-e-ubuntu-installare-o-rimuovere-i-driver-proprietari/
<alessio> jester, vabbè ci sono i log, sono io che gli sto dando una mano, se la prende con me comunque :D
<alessio> leosacc, credo che devi smanettare dentro al catalyst aspè che lo apro e vedo
<jester-> alessio: ultimo avviso: se non segui le regole del canale sei fuori
<alessio> si dai in effetti le regole sono quelle ora gli parlo in pvt ;)
<alessio> jester-, voglio solo aiutare, ma le regole sono le regole :D
<leosacc> ragazzi tranquilli  :)
<jester-> alessio: aiutare = non rendere inservibili gli os altrui
<alessio> leosacc, ti consiglio i driver open dai :) ti scaldano troppo?? alla fine funzionano bene
<alessio> io ho driver proprietari solo perchè avendo un hw di ultima generazione, diventa un forno con i driver open
<leosacc> jester-, alessio  senza driver proprietari non riesco ad usare l'hdmi...
<alessio> leosacc, aspè ora vediamo se si può usare con i driver open
<jester-> leosacc: vedi te, se il sistema poi diventa inservibile sei stato avvisato
<alessio> jester-, nhaaa al massimo glieli faccio rimuoere da recovery...
<BlackList> alessio, ma che stai dicendo scalda troppo !!!!
<lorenzo_> alessio,
<leosacc> alessio, jester- con win collego l'hdmi e scelgo se l'audio e il video passarli all'hdmi, entrambi oppure lasciarli al pc...
<leosacc> voglio eliminare win!!
<alessio> BlackList, a te non scaldano a me si, cerca un po' in rete...ho un hp dv6 3141 sl con 16gb ssd 120 gb e hd 500 gb 7200 rpm, i7 720 qm, radeon hd mobility 5650 e gli open mi scaldano peggio di un forno
<alessio> *16gb di ram
<jester-> leosacc: per winz ati fa driver per linux non piu e ha demandato lo sviluppo alla comunità
<alessio> si vede che dipende dall'hw, alla fine l'so è lo stesso
<alessio> jester-, si vede come se ne occupa la comunità, trasforma pc in altiforni ahahahahahah
<jester-> volendo usare linux comprate roba compatibile tipo nvidia
<jester-> alessio: la comunita lavora a gratis. è tutto grasso che cola
<leosacc> jester-, quindi se voglio tenere il pc anche come riproduttore multimediale devo tenere anche win..
<alessio> jester-, deve essere l'so che si deve adattare all'hw mai il contrario, a sto punto linux rimarrà solo per l'elite
<jester-> leosacc: einz va sempre tenuto a mi parere
<leosacc> jester-, il pc lo avevo già preso, e poi mi sono appassionato a linux...
<alessio> winz=cancro per il pc
<jester-> alessio: linux rimane per gli sfigati e smanettoni dell'0.5% del mervato desktop
<alessio> jester-, per fortuna che canonical sta sconvolgendo tutto :)
<jester-> si con unity annegherà tutto e tutti
<alessio> jester-, massì unity si sa che è una chiavica, è un compromesso da accettare, alla fine se lo posso rimuovere non mi da fastidio che ci sia di default
<leosacc> perchè tutte queste difficolta? solo perchè è open source?
<alessio> leosacc, perchè la comunità lavora gratis e quindi ci vuole gente con passione che si dedica anima e corpo a sviluppare e queste persone sono molto difficili da trovare
<alessio> chi vorrebbe rimanere a casa la sera a sviluppare anzichè uscire con la propria ragazza e chiavare ;)
<alessio> "pensieri personali" poi ognuno è libero di fare come meglio crede
<leosacc> però i produttori di hardware.....non capisco le discriminazioni...
<alessio> leosacc, *cash* :D
<lorenzo_> spostare tasti delle finestre a destra, è possibile?
<alessio> lorenzo_, ah si scusa mi ero dimenticato di te ahahahaha
<leosacc> alessio, tristezza....
<leosacc> grazie ragazzi, vado...  :)  è stato un piacere.....
<alessio> leosacc, eh gia, il mondo gira intorno ai soldi è risaputo ormai :/ valve darà una bella scossa almeno per quanto riguarda ubuntu ;)
<BlackList> leosacc, dai non fare cosi
<alessio> lorenzo_, credo che basti rimuovere i due punti e te le sposta a destra
<alessio> lorenzo_, fai la prova, se non funge cerco un attimo
<lorenzo_> alessio, no, rimangono a sinistra
<kimal73> buongiorno, qualcuno di voi saprebbe cosa impostare per eliminare la dock di unity dal secondo monitor?
<alessio> alla fine si sa che se si vuole un so linux based bisogna accettare qualche compromesso ex. driver di merda, niente giochi di ultima uscita, problemi vari nel configurare un fottuto adattatore bluetooth della logitech ahahahahhaha e la lista continua
<alessio> lorenzo_, aspè cerco
<lorenzo_> occhei
<alessio> lorenzo, menu:minimize,maximize,close ;)
<lorenzo_> alessio incolla tutto compresa la parola "menu"?
<alessio> lorenzo_, incolla tutto questo senza virgolette "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<lorenzo_> alessio, niente stanno sempre lì :(
<BlackList> io non ho mai avuto problemi con adattatori bluetooth alessio e uso Crunchbag
<alessio> leosacc, metà novembre uscirà steam su ubuntu ed allora vedrai veramente tanti migliorie, a partire dai driver per arrivare ai de che ora fanno capricci con i giochi, mi ricordo solo per giocare a minecraft quante bestemmie ahahahahahah
<alessio> lorenzo_, alt+f2 scrivi r e dai invio
<lorenzo_> alessio, quel comando mi da questo: Impossibile aprire la posizione «file:///home/lorenzo/r»
<kimal73> chi mi aiuta su unity sul secondo monitor?
<alessio> BlackList, eh io ho preso sto adattatore da un mese e non ho ancora avuto il piacere di usarlo
<alessio> lorenzo_, ma come è possibile?? O.o quel comando serve per riavviare la shell, cosa c'entra quel messaggio?? ma lo scrivi nel terminale scusa??
<lorenzo_> con alt f2 quindi sì...
<lorenzo_> file odirectory inesistente
<alessio> lorenzo, no, con alt+f2 non ti si apre il terminale, semmai alt+ctrl+t
<alessio> lorenzo_, riavvia normalmente o fai termina sessione
<lorenzo_> alessio, vediamo
<leosacc> alessio, steam è per giocare online? non lo conosco...
<lorenzo> alessio, niente sempre lì
<alessio> O.o ma come è possibile?? prova con gnome tweak tool
<lorenzo_> su gnome tweak tool non c'è mi sa questa opzione...
<Maubuntu> ragazzi dato che cristian_c mi ha abbandonato qualcuno è disposto a continuare ad aiutarmi??
<lorenzo_> alessio, che differenza c'è fra dconf e gconf?
<lorenzo_> io pensavo che i "due punti" indicassero la posizione dei tasti...
<lorenzo_> alessio, io pensavo che i "due punti" indicassero la posizione dei tasti...
<lorenzo_> alessio o a sinistra o a destra....
<alessio> lorenzo_, scusa ero su facebook
<lorenzo_> è risolvibile...
<alessio> lorenzo_, aspè mo risolviamo
<lorenzo_> ok
<lorenzo_> grazie
<lorenzo_> :)
<alessio> lorenzo_, figurati :) vai di nuovo su org>gnome>shell>overrides, poi vai sulla voce button-layout e clicca su "imposta a predefinito"
<lorenzo_> alessio, ok ma su dconf o gconf
<lorenzo_> ?
<alessio> lorenzo_, dconf...
<alessio> lorenzo_, non so la differenza tra gconf e dconf sinceramente...io ho sempre usato dconf
<lorenzo_> alessio, è che magari vanno in conflitto?
<lorenzo_> comunque fatto, ora c'è scritto ":close" e basta ...
<alessio> lorenzo_, aspè aspè usiamo gnome tweak tool, almeno ha l'interfaccia grafica più semplice e riusciamo a capirci meglio
<SaviorShade> buongiorno a tutti
<alessio> lorenzo_, non devi installare niente, da ubuntu 12.10 l'hanno integrato nell'so
<lorenzo_> alessio ce l'ho
<SaviorShade> avrei un problema con la webcam su ubuntu 12.10
<alessio> lorenzo_, si chiama strumento di personalizzazione
<alessio> lorenzo_, ok ora vai sulla voce finestre
<lorenzo_> ok
<alessio> anzi no scusa, su shell
<lorenzo_> ok
<alessio> lorenzo_, poi clicca su arrangment of buttons on the titlebar
<lorenzo_> sì
<alessio> e fai tutti
<lorenzo_> fatto
<alessio> ok riavvia e fammi sapere
<alessio> o termina la sessione
<alessio> è uguale
<lorenzo_> ok vediamo
<lorenzo_> alessio, nulla di fatto
<SaviorShade> :/
<Guest67655> ciao
<SaviorShade> Possibile che quando ho fatto il primo avvio di windows mi rilevava la cam e mi chiedeva di scattarci una foto e poi ora non rileva niente?
<alessio> lorenzo_, non so proprio più come aiutarti...ah aspè ma che de usi???
<SaviorShade> eh si di windows col cazzo, di ubuntu pardon
<lorenzo_> gnome classic senza effetti
<lorenzo_> alessio, gnome classic senza effetti
<alessio> SaviorShade, strano...installa cheese e vedi se funge
<SaviorShade> cheese?
<Guest67655> salve a tutti, la mia installazione di ubuntu 12.10 si blocca su update-notifier-common, ma non so quale sia il motivo. potete aiutarmi
<alessio> lorenzo_, ah aspè magari è diverso da gnome-shell...mo vedo aspè
<lorenzo_> ok
<alessio> SaviorShade, sudo apt-get install cheese
<SaviorShade> cioe' capito che dico? all'avvio me la rilevava e funzionava
<alessio> SaviorShade, si lo so all'avvio ti chiedeva di farti pure una foto lo so...
<alessio> SaviorShade, come fai a dire che non funziona?? dove l'hai provata?? con che programma o sito??
<SaviorShade> mhhh skype non va
<alessio> SaviorShade, provala con cheese...è sicuramente un problema di skype
<SaviorShade> c'è già cheese
<alessio> SaviorShade, apri un terminale (ctrl+alt+t) e dai "sudo apt-get install cheese" senza virgolette metti la password, scrivi "S" e dai invio
<alessio> SaviorShade, ok perfetto provalo :D
<SaviorShade> va
<SaviorShade> -_-''
<SaviorShade> la S per che sta?
<alessio> SaviorShade, no niente, è per dire che accetti di installare il programma, ma se ce l'hai gia non devi fare niente
<SaviorShade> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto cheese è già alla versione più recente. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 10 non aggiornati.
<alessio> SaviorShade, smanetta nelle impostazioni di skype
<SaviorShade> mo vedo...
<SaviorShade> grazie
<alessio> SaviorShade, è gia installato bom, la webcam funziona, smanetta un po' su skype ;)
<alessio> SaviorShade, figurati :)
<alessio> lorenzo_, alt+ctrl+t e dai     gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close'
<SaviorShade> ho scaricato pure nexuiz
<SaviorShade> qualcuno di voi ci gioca?
<SaviorShade> mi sembra che non gira proprio fluido
<lorenzo_> alessio tutto quel pappie'?
<SaviorShade> come faccio a capire se ha i "driver" della scheda grafica
<SaviorShade> ?
<alessio> lorenzo_ "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close' " senza virgolette (") e dai invio tutto qui :D
<lorenzo_> alessio, grandissimo finalmente... GRAZIE 10000! :) :)
<alessio> lorenzo_, figurati :)
<lorenzo_> ciao! :)
<alessio> ciao :D
<leosacc> SaviorShade, vai su impostazioni di sistema/sorgenti software
<alessio> SaviorShade, che de usi??
<SaviorShade> DE?
<alessio> SaviorShade, unity, gnome-shell...
<alessio> SaviorShade, non hai toccato niente dopo l'installazione?? in tal caso usi unity
<SaviorShade> non ho toccato niente
<SaviorShade> comunque su informazioni del computer
<SaviorShade> al campo Grafica
<SaviorShade> mi da sconosciuto
<alessio> SaviorShade, sarà un problema hw...nexuiz è un gioco un pochino pesante, che pc hai??
<SaviorShade> Intel® Core™ i5 CPU 750 @ 2.67GHz × 4  con 4gb di Ram
<SaviorShade> la scheda grafica non è un granche comunque...
<SaviorShade> alessio scusa la mia niubbaggine
<SaviorShade> ma gnome unity che cosa è?
<leosacc> ragazzi buon appetito   :)
<alessio> rieccomi scusate ma sto convincendo la mia ragazza a venire a casa che i miei genitori se ne sono andati a fare shopping :D
<alessio> SaviorShade, sono dei de, la parte grafica insomma
<SaviorShade> mhhh ho visto che ci sono delle app grafiche che tengono sempre sottto controllo i valori di "usage" di cpu ram temperature varie
<SaviorShade> alessio ne hai qualcuna da consigliarmi che non sia troppo pesante?
<alessio> SaviorShade, xfce è leggerissimo
<andrei87> alessio:  ciao ho un problemino
<andrei87> magari riesci a darmi una mano
<alessio> SaviorShade, ma a mio parere è inguardabile, io preferisco gnome-shell, esteticamente fantastico con la cairo dock, funzionale, faciel da usare, però non è il massimo della legerezza, è ai livelli di kde, ma di certo non è come quel mattonazzo di unity ._.
<alessio> andrei87, dimmi pure :)
<andrei87> voglio installare una roba con il terminale
<alessio> andrei87, cosa di preciso??
<andrei87> ma mi dice cosi, adesso ti faccio copy -paste
<alessio> andrei87, il comando per installare i pacchetti è "sudo apt-get install nomepacchetto"
<alessio> andrei87, ok :)
<alessio> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrei87> alessio: ndrei@andrei-HP-G61-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for andrei:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? andrei@andrei-HP-G61
<SaviorShade> quindi alla fine mi stai parlando di cambiare proprio i "temi" del so? giusto?
<alessio> -.-' incollalo su pastebin sennò non ri rispondo
<alessio> !
<alessio> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SaviorShade> io invece ti parlavo di DOCK, credo si dica cosi'..
<alessio> SaviorShade, non sono temi, sono proprio shell grafiche, io ti consiglio di usare gnome-shell
<alessio> ora ti mando uno screenshot del mio so guarda che bello *__*
<SaviorShade> è facile da installare?
<SaviorShade> vai
<andrei87> alessio: hai ricevuto?
<alessio> SaviorShade, non c'è niente di più semplice, "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" (senza virgolette), lorenzo_
<alessio> ops perchè ho scritto lorenzo?? vabbè ahahaha
<alessio> andrei87, o lo copi su pastebin oppure non ti risponde sono le regole
<alessio> !paste
<SaviorShade> e poi devo riavviare?
<alessio> *rispondo
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrei87> alessio: ho fato paste su pastebin
<alessio> SaviorShade, si, basta fare termina sessione, cliccare sull'ingranaggio e selezionare GNOME
<alessio> fai il login e bom ti godi gnome-shell
<alessio> andrei87, mandami il link
<andrei87> alessio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1328955/
<SaviorShade> lo sto installando
<alessio> SaviorShade, ok
<SaviorShade> guarda che mi dice
<SaviorShade> │ Un display manager è un programma che fornisce capacità di login grafico  │    │ per il sistema X Window.                                                  │    │                                                                           │    │ Solo un display manager può gestire un dato server X, ma sono installati  │    │ più pacchetti di display manager. Scegliere il display manager da usare   │    â
<andrei87> alessio: sei riuscito a vedere il link?
<alessio> andrei87, hai aperto qualche programma che ha acquisito il blocco della directory /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<alessio> andrei87, hai synaptic o qualcosa aperto...
<SaviorShade> devo scegliere gdm o  lightdm? alessio
<alessio> SaviorShade, devi scegliere lightdm
<andrei87> no, ho appena fatto l'aggiornamento sulla 12.10, e comincio ad avere problemi... :(
<andrei87> alessio: andava cosi bene la 11.10 :(
<SaviorShade> ok
<SaviorShade> sembra aver finito
<andrei87> alessio:  io ho la verisione 32 bit sai se si puo passare alla 64bit?
<safi> ciao, qualcuno mi aiuterebbe con l'interfaccia wi-fi ? mi dice dispositivo non gestito, la wi-fi è abilitata ma non mi da le reti
<SaviorShade> adesso che devo fare prima di riavviare?!
<alessio> devo andare -.-'!!!!!!!!!!!!
<davide__> ls
<SaviorShade> ciao a tutti ho installato poco fa gnome shell
<SaviorShade> ma graficamente non è cambiato nulla
<SaviorShade> P_P
<SaviorShade> ho scelto gnome prima di fare il "login"
<alessio> rieccomi
<alessio> scusate ma quel coglione di mio padre mi stava addosso -.-'
<alessio> ditemi :D
<ale55andro> ciao a tutti
<ale55andro> io avrei bisogno di supporto con irssi
<ale55andro> io ho installato irssi
<ale55andro> però non riesco a caricare  gli script a me servirebbe in principale nicklist.pl
<ale55andro> sono andato sul sito dove ci sono gli script
<ale55andro> ma mi apre un editor di testo con scritto tutto il codoce
<enzotib> ale55andro, tasto destro->scarica
<ale55andro> enzotib: e dove lo devo salvare?
<ale55andro> in quale cartella?
<enzotib> ale55andro, comincia a scaricarlo, poi lo metti in ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun
<enzotib> a dopo
<lorenzo_> scusate per oggi sono già due volte, ma non mi funziona l'audio in nessuna applicazione, le casse comunque funzionano perché frusciano...
<ale55andro> io ho la cartella .irssi
<ale55andro> script ma non c'è autorun
<ale55andro> la devo creare io la cartella autorun?
<pippuccio76> Qualcuno sa come sincronizzare una cartella con dropbox che non sia quella di dropbox?
<ale55andro> io ho scaricato lo script l'ho salvato nella cartella di irssi l'ho caricato ma non  mi mette la lista utenti sulla destra come devo fare?
<ale55andro> chi mi potrebbe aiutare con irssi?
<rusfus> salve gente
<ale55andro> io avrei bisogno di vedere gli utenti nella parte destra di irssi
<ale55andro> ho scaricato script nicklist.pl
<rusfus> avrei un piccolo problemino con xubuntu. quando guardo un video sia dal tubo che da un lettore multimediale dopo + 0 -  10 minuti, mi si scurisce il monitor, come se andasse in standbye.come posso eliminarlo??
<ale55andro> l'ho salvato in .irssi/script
<ale55andro> l'ho caricato ma non mi mette la lista utenti a destra
<ale55andro> che devo fare?
<rusfus> help me!!
<ale55andro> nessuno usa irssi?
<ale55andro> exit
<pippuccio76> rusfus , potresti aumentare il tempo di standby.....
<rusfus> pippuccio76 ci ho gia' provato, ma non cambia nulla
<pippuccio76> come non cambia nulla se metti 30 minuti ti si spegne sempre dopo 10?
<rusfus> adesso in irc chat mi hanno consigliato di provare a disabilitare tutto cio che  fa parete dell'alimentazione e dello screen saver
<rusfus> ho messo 150 minuti
<rusfus> dopo 10 minuti di film si spegne e mi tocca muovere il mouse
<pippuccio76> scusa non ho xubuntu , tu hai Strumenti di sistema >system setting?
<pippuccio76> rusfus ci 6?
<rusfus> si eccomi
<pippuccio76> leggi sopra...
<rusfus> aspe
<rusfus> ho la gestione delle impostazioni
<pippuccio76> o Impostazioni di sistema ?
<pippuccio76> scusa non c'è luminosità e blocco?
<rusfus> nu
<pippuccio76> gestione impostazioni cosa c'è?
<rusfus> acces, applicazioni pref , aspetto, calendario gestore finestre gestore energia etc etc
<rusfus> screensaver
<pippuccio76> con il simbolo del monitor come icona cosa hai?
<rusfus> arrivo
<rusfus> screen saver
<rusfus> scrivania
<rusfus> e spazi di lavoro
<andrei87> ciao ho un problema con il terminale, qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<Maubuntu> Ragazzi ho sempre il solito problema con la webcam integrata nel portatile hp. lsusb non me la fa vedere ma in realtà esiste... pensavo fosse rotta ed invece funziona benissimo su win e se la faccio partire su win e poi riavvio a volte poi me la fa vedere anche su ubuntu... Boh misteri della vita...qualcuno puo aiutarmi?? ho fatto anche un test da live cd e non la fa vedere neanche li quindi non sono io che ho fatto i mostri o che
<Maubuntu>  ho installato qualcosa che non va
<andrei87> MarcoFe: ciao sei online?
<rusfus> pippuccio forse ho risolto, su gestore di energia prima non mi faceva modificare delle voci(non so perche') a cui ora ho messo ami eliminando tutti i minuti presenti. mo vedo se funzia. speriamo
<ale_> salve a tutti ho un problema con ubuntu software center
<ale_> non mi installa un programma
<rusfus> provo a riavviare
<ale_> mi dà un errore  Sembra esserci un errore di programmazione in aptdaemon, il software che consente di installare e rimuovere programmi e di eseguire altre attività di gestione dei pacchetti.
<ale_> cosa devo fare?
<ale_> non c'è nessuno che mi potrebbe aiutare?
<darius> Salve a tutti vorrei sapere se esiste un modo per vedere sky go su linux grazie!
<andrei87> pippuccio76:  ho un problema con il terminale , non mi fa installare chromium, sai come risolvere, se vuoi ti posso incollare cosa mi dice il terminale
<darius> qualcuno risponde
<enzotib> andrei87, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<andrei87> enzotib: lo so ma mi un errore strano
<enzotib> ale_, che problema hai di preciso?
<enzotib> !pastebin | andrei87
<ubot-it> andrei87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrei87> enzotib:hai ricevuto?
<enzotib> andrei87, incolla qui il link
<andrei87> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329249/
<enzotib> andrei87, hai qualche programma di gestione dei pacchetti aperto?
<andrei87> enzotib: non ho niente aperto, trane firefox... :(
<enzotib> andrei87, hai provato a riavviare?
<andrei87> enzotib: si.... :(
<enzotib> andrei87, sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<andrei87> enzotib: devo incollare nel terminale?
<enzotib> andrei87, sì
<ale_> enzotib praticamente devo installare xchat
<ale_> però ho provato dal software center
<enzotib> ale_, sudo apt-get install xchat
<ale_> stessa cosa mi dà errore
<enzotib> !pastebin | ale_
<ubot-it> ale_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leosacc> hellò
<ale_> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329273/
<enzotib> ale_, ma sei mica in recovery?
<ale_> e che vuol dire in recovery
<ale_> non penso
<enzotib> ale_, hai avviato il pc normalmente?
<ale_> ehh si normalmente
<enzotib> ale_, scrivi in un terminale "mount" e premi invio, incolla l'output su pastebin
<ale_> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329280/
<andrei87> enzotib: adesso cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> andrei87, quella linea che hai incollato ed hai eseguito, ha dato errore?
<andrei87> no, si e riavviato il pc....
<enzotib> andrei87, riprova a installare chromium
<enzotib> ale_, tu hai provato a riavviare?
<ale_> no se dici riavvio
<enzotib> ale_, riavvia
<enzotib> ale_, se durante il riavvio dà errori, prendi nota
<andrei87> enzotib: adesso provo
<Maubuntu> Ragazzi ho sempre il solito problema con la webcam integrata nel portatile hp. lsusb non me la fa vedere ma in realtà esiste... pensavo fosse rotta ed invece funziona benissimo su win e se la faccio partire su win e poi riavvio a volte poi me la fa vedere anche su ubuntu... Boh misteri della vita...qualcuno puo aiutarmi?? ho fatto anche un test da live cd e non la fa vedere neanche li quindi non sono io che ho fatto i mostri o che
<Maubuntu>  ho installato qualcosa che non va
<enzotib> Maubuntu, cosa hai installato?
<Maubuntu> enzotib: nulla quello è il bello...la webcam non mi appare proprio nelle periferiche invece ci dovrebbe ssere epr forza
<enzotib> Maubuntu, hai provato con cheese?
<andrei87> enzotib:  ha fatto l'update, ma quando gli ho datto il commando per l'installazione mi da errore
<enzotib> andrei87, uguale a prima?
<andrei87> enzotib, no un errore diverso
<Maubuntu> su con ceese va
<enzotib> andrei87, posta
<enzotib> Maubuntu, su?
<Maubuntu> enzotib: ecco ora me la fa anche vedere in lsusb
<andrei87> enzotib: te lo posto qui?
<enzotib> andrei87, solo se sono al più tre righe, altrimenti pastebin
<andrei87> enzotib:  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Maubuntu> enzotib: scusa ma perchè usando cheese apapre in lsusb e se non lo uso scompare
<enzotib> andrei87, fa come ti dice
<enzotib> Maubuntu, anch'io ho una webcam e non compare in lsusb
<enzotib> (webcam interna)
<Maubuntu> enzotib: anche a me è interna
<enzotib> non so dirti il perché, ma evidentemente così deve andare
<Maubuntu> enzotib: ahahah capisco
<Maubuntu> enzotib: certo è un po strana come cosa non trovi??
<enzotib> sì
<andrei87> enzotib: mi dai il link dove posso incollare l'errore nuovo??
<enzotib> !pastebin | andrei87
<ubot-it> andrei87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andrei87> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329331/
<enzotib> andrei87, il pacchetto si chiama chromium-browser
<enzotib> andrei87, scritto esattamemte così
<andrei87> enzotib: hai raggione mi sono dimenticato "-" :((
<andrei87> enzotib:  adesso sta installando
<andrei87> enzotib:  mi puoi dire il comando di sudo per installare i codecs per i film?
<enzotib> andrei87, se non ce l'hai già, installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<enzotib> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<enzotib> andrei87, se poi hai qualche problema specifico ne parliamo
<andrei87> enzotib: sono passato oggi al 12.10 e non ho piu niente.... :(
<andrei87> enzotib: io ho la versione 32bit sai xcaso se posso passare alla 64bit?
<enzotib> andrei87, no, dovresti reinstallare
<enzotib> ma lascia perdere, non noteresti la differenza
<walterilmago> Ho appena installato ubunt parallelamente a windows Vista e sono sicuro che sul mio HD sono ancora disponibili 44 GB (vedendolo dalle proprietà di Windows). Ora Ubuntu mi dice che mi restano solo un centinaio di MB disponibili...come devo fare per fargli riconoscere il resto dello spazio disponibile?
<enzotib> walterilmago, sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> !pastebin | walterilmago
<ubot-it> walterilmago: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<walterilmago> enzotib ho inserito il comando ma mi da solo info generali
<enzotib> walterilmago, postale
 * nicotano saluta
<enzotib> ciao nicotano
<nicotano> ciao enzotib  ;-)
<walterilmago> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329392/
<walterilmago> si riesce a leggere?
<nicotano> si legge su pastebin
<walterilmago> ok enzotib qualche consiglio?
<enzotib> walterilmago, dh _h
<enzotib> scusa
<enzotib> walterilmago, dh -H
<walterilmago> enzotib, mi ha dato un messaggio strano che t posto
<walterilmago> enzotib, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1329420/
<enzotib> walterilmago, uffa, scusa, era df -H
<enzotib> e vediamo se stavolta l'ho scritto giusto
<walterilmago> enzotib, ok ecco cosa ha generato http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329429/
<enzotib> walterilmago, ma tu gli hai dato solo 7GB a ubuntu
<enzotib> walterilmago, i 44GB disponibili probabilmente sono sulla partizione di windows, che non c'entra niente con ubuntu
<walterilmago> enzotib, ha fatto tutto da solo quando gli ho dato l'insallazione
<walterilmago> enzotib, come posso ripartizionare il disco?
<enzotib> walterilmago, da quanto tempo hai installato? è da prendere in considerazione la possibilità di reinstallare?
<walterilmago> enzotib, non ci sono soluzioni meno drastiche?
<enzotib> walterilmago, ci sono
<enzotib> walterilmago, io farei così, prenderei una ventina di giga dalla fine della partizione di windows e la userei come /home
<walterilmago> enzotib, io ho scaricati Gparted che mi sembra un programma abbastanza intuitivo. Come si chiama la partizione dove è installato linux?
<enzotib> walterilmago, sda5
<enzotib> la sda3 invece è una piccola partizione che non so a che serva
<walterilmago> enzotib, ok ora provo a vedere cosa riesco a combinare :)
<Maubuntu> enzotib: la webcam ancora non mi va bene...neppure con cheese.. prima me l'ha fatta vedere, ora gia non mi trova il dispositivo
<mac__> RAGAZZI BUONA SERA
<mac__> IO HO UN MAC BOOK PRO E PRATICAMENTE HO SCARICATO LA VERSIONE DESKTOP DI UBUNTU 12.10.......
<mac__> VORREI POTER TROVARE UN PROGRAMMA X MAC CHE MI PERMETTA DI INSTALLARE LINUX SU PEN DRIVE è POSSIBILE???
<mac__> NON CE NESSUNO ???
<mac__> OOOO
<nicotano> salve
<doom_> ciao a tutti
<al2> ciao a tutti. desideravo installare conky su lubuntu ma sembra che manchi qualcosa. il mio risultato sarebbe ottenere due barre del genere
<al2> http://box-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/62000-1.jpg
<al2> ho installato conky e parte
<fabbione> sera
<al2> ma non capisco in quale posto va copiato lo script
<doom_> al2, bel tema di openbox comunque non capisco come vuoi configurare conky?
<al2> doom_, ciao, sono riuscito a farlo partire. praticamente ho dovuto inserire il file di configurazione in /home/utente
<al2> la schermata è perà composta da due barre
<al2> a me parte così solo la parte superiore.
<al2> la spiegazione diceva che dovrei trovare da qualche parte una directory nascosta chiamata script
<al2> ma non la trovo da nessuna parte
<doom_> mi posti lo script?
<al2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329604/
<al2> alla fine dice di mettere gmail(script) nella cartella script.... ma dov'è?
<doom_> la cartella script non è nascosta dovrebbe bastare crearla comunque
<al2> non capisco la tilde prima del nome della cartella
<doom_> significa che è un cartella nella home cartella
<doom_> *nella cartella home
<darius> Salve ragazzi ho bisogno di sapere se esiste un modo per vedere sky go su UBUNTU!
<darius> Grazie...
<darius> qualcuno lo sa
<darius> nessuna risposta
<doom_> darius, ciao hai provato a cercare su google?
<darius> Certo se no non sarei venuto qui a chiedere doom
<alessandr1> salve a tutti io non sento l'audio in ubuntu 12.10 che devo fare?
<nicotano> alessandr1, apri terminale digita alsamixer e prova ad alzare i volumi master e pcm
<alessandr1> come faccio a mettere l'audio in ubuntu 12.10
<alessandr1> master e pcm gli ho a 80
<alessandr1> ma non funziona niente
<leosacc> alessandr1, fai il test nelle impostazioni?
<alessandr1> e ma da li ancora peggio
<alessandr1> su impostazioni suono di prova
<alessandr1> niente da fare
<leosacc> alessandr1, bisogna vedere se pulseaudio funziona...
<alessandr1> e come faccio vedere se funziona ti prego dimmi come posso fare
<alessandr1> allora ho digitato pulseaudio nel terminale
<leosacc> asp, non so bene neanche io, purtroppo non sono di quelli bravi...
<leosacc> alessandr1, prova a digitare nel terminale pulseaudio --start
<alessandr1> niente da fare
<alessandr1> qualcuno di esperto mi sa dire come far funzionare l'audio in ubuntu 12.10
<alessandr1> nicotano mi potresti dire gentilmente come fare con l'audio
<massy> ciao
<peppe84> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peppe84> !pastebin
<peppe84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329753/ una scheda microsd appena comprata e formattata. mount mi dice che è in rw mode, nel copiare mi si dice che è in sola lettura. è strana sta cosa?
<al2> ciao a tutti. desideravo chiedere se secondo voi lubuntu può essere abbellito oin qualche modo. So che la caratt princ di lxde è la leggerezza ma vorrei capire se ci si può spingere un pochino senza penalizzare troppo le prestazioni
<doom_> al2, hai provato a guardare qui?http://streetcross.wordpress.com/2009/01/09/come-personalizzare-lxde/
<doom_> come decoratore delle finestre pero terrei openbox su lxde che cosi è leggiero
<doom_> *leggero
<massy> ciao doom
<al2> doom_, si hai ragione openbox è leggerissimo e non ci sto ad appesantire inutilmente il sistema... voglio solo renderlo più carino
<doom_> cambiando tema icone sfondo potrebbe essere piu di effetto :)
<doom_> ciao massy :)
<massy> doom io ho trovato una versione remixata di ubuntu 12.04. la plus remix ita
<massy> mi ci trovo bene sai?
<massy> solo che ho un piccolo problema di visualizzazione
<massy> anzi ti chiedo una cortesia, doom
<massy> se mi puoi aiutare a capire se posso risolverlo
<gnacca97> o
<gnacca97> ho installato ubuntu ma non funziona come lo elimino?
<Skateboard> ragazzi chi conosce comodo firewall?
<al2> Skateboard, Comodo Firewall??? Su Linux???
<Skateboard> no su windosw
<Skateboard> chiedo qua perche siete piu esperti..
<al2> Skateboard, qui si parla di ubuntu!!!
<Skateboard> e lo so
<Skateboard> stavo cercando il canale apposito ma nonc 'e..
<al2> suciao a tutti ma xkè emerald non si installa correttamente su lubuntu???
<leosacc> raga buon appetito
<Drizamanuber> so che non è il canale giusto, ma ho un problema con libreoffice, qualcuno qui mi può aiutare a risolverlo? nei canali di libreoffice non mi risponde nessuno
<max230664> è possibile chattare con utenti facebook usando pidgin?
<doom_> max230664, si
<doom_> per farlo dovresti avviare pidgin andare su account poi gestisci gli account e aggiungerne uno con il protocollo della chat di facebook l xmpp e inserire il tuo nome utente e password e alias locale (sempre nome utente credo) come dominio chat.facebook.com
<ubuntu__> ragazzi ciao, sono Fetentone, ieri per risolvere un problema col bluetooth ho installato WIn7, i lproblema è che adesso il pc parte sempre da Win e non mi chiede con quale SO voglio avviare. Inoltre, avendo il CD di Ubuntu 12.04 (dal quale in Live sto chattando e operando), mi chiede se voglio togliere Ubuntu 12.10, Win7 o installare assieme agli altri Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. come posso fare per ripristinare il tutto, a
<ubuntu__> nche rimuovendo WIN7 a questo punto. Grazie a chi mi aiuta!
<doom_> ubuntu__, provato a installare il grub dal live?
<ubuntu__> non ho provato ma credo che come mi abbia installato xchat, faccia altrettanto con Grub... solo che ho bisogno di capire cosa devo fare una volta installato, intanto vuoi che provo ad installarle Grub mentre mi dai supporto?
<ubuntu__> ok lo installa grub
<doom_> ubuntu__, mi posti fdisk -l
<ubuntu__> ma ce ne sono tre diversi: Grub gfxpayload blacklist, Grand unified bootloader (version 2), Grand unified bootloader (common..). Quale devo installare?
<max230664> grazie doom ho risolto!
<ubuntu__> non c'è risultato per fdisk -l (forse per via della modalità live
<doom_> max230664, :)
<doom_> ubuntu__, scusa 'sudo fdisk -l'
<utrr> italian people?
<ubuntu__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1329923/
<ubuntu__> doom_ scusa i lritardo ma in live va come una tartaruga
<doom_> ubuntu__,  prova a dare sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<ubuntu__> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<ubuntu__> esce questo
<ubuntu__> ma io ancora non ho installato grub... devo farlo?
<doom_> sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<doom_> no non installare
<ubuntu__> non esce niente
<doom_> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<doom_> se non esce niente è ok
<doom_> di solito se un comando non da informazioni e non esce niente è andato a buon fine
<ubuntu__> non è uscito niente, ma nel launcher si è aperto una icona come quella dei dispositivi removibili che si chiama 400 GB filesystem
<doom_> prova con sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<ubuntu__> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<doom_> ubuntu__, forse non ho messo qualche parametro
<ubuntu__> hei doom_, scusa ma ho aperto quell'icona sul launcher che è uscita a seguito del comando... ci sono le partizioni Device: 400 GB Filesystem, System Reserved, 96GB Filesystem (qui c'è il Win  lo vedo ocn tutte le sue cartelle)... posso operare qualche operazione anche di cancellazione da questa cartella?
<doom_> vuoi cancellare file windows dalla parizione di che usa?
<ubuntu__> se serve a qualcosa e mi risolve il problema...
<doom_> prova con sudo mkdir /media/sda2
<doom_> poi sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/sda2
<ubuntu__> al primo comando non è uscito niente, al secondo mi è uscito questo
<ubuntu__> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/sda: No such file or directory
<doom_> ok
<doom_> sudo mkdir /media/partizone
<doom_> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/partizione
<doom_> sudo grub-install /dev/sda2
<ubuntu__> al primo comando niente, al secondo:
<ubuntu__> fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/partizione: No such file or directory
<ubuntu__> al terzo
<ubuntu__> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<cortexA9> ragazzi
<matteo__> ragazzi il mio kubuntu non salva i file sul desktop
<cortexA9> ciao
<cortexA9> qualcuno di voi ha provato ubuntu sul nexus 7 ?
<matteo__> che succede? se faccio salva in Scrivania li trovo nella cartella Scrivania passando per la home...
<ubuntu__> matteo_ h
<doom_> ubuntu__, non capisco quale sia la partizione di boot dovrebbe essere la sda2 che è montata almeno credo prova dando da terminale 'sudo ls /media/sda2'
<ubuntu__> doom_ l'ho dato e non è uscito niente
<ubuntu__> quindi dovrebbe aver preso il comando
<doom_> ubuntu__, credo non abbia preso il comando perche ls serve per listare i file e se non da niente e perche non ci sono file prova a dare 'gksu nautilus'
<doom_> e andare nella cartella media e vedere che cartelle ci sono
<doom_> una cartella dovrebbe contenere una cartella a sua volta chiamata grub
<matteo__> ??
<ubuntu__> doom_ si è aperto, appena dato il comando, la cartella Computer, selezionata la Home e la cartella contenuta in essa: Desktop
<ubuntu__> intanto ilterminale al comando dice: Initializing nautilus-gdu extension
<ubuntu__> anzi, prima il terminale ha detto questo e poi si è aperta la cartella
<doom_> a sinistra dovrebbe esserci root o qlc del genere in una lista
<doom_> dovrebbe essere file system
<ubuntu__> certo, ci sono 2 icone di dischi, una si chiama 480AFF3E0AFF2818
<ubuntu__> un'altra: sda1
<ubuntu__> e un'altra File System
<doom_> prova andando in file system e guardare nella cartella media
<doom_> dentro ci sono delle cartelle una dovrebbe avere la cartella boot
<doom_> come sotto cartella
<ubuntu__> sono entrayto nella cartella file System, c'è la sottocartella partizione, cdrom, sda1, sda2, 480AFF...
<doom_> sda2 cosa ha dentro?
<ubuntu__> *partizione è una sottocartella
<ubuntu__> sda2 non ha niente
<doom_> sda1?
<ubuntu__> sda1 ha un casino di sottocartelle
<ubuntu__> tra cui boot
<ubuntu__> :D
<doom_> dentro boot ce grub?
<ubuntu__> si
<doom_> prova da terminale sudo update-grub
<ubuntu__> devo prima aprire la cartella grub?
<doom_> no
<ubuntu__> avevo già fatto
<ubuntu__> cmq il risultato è: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<doom_> ubuntu__, prova a riavviare la live
<ubuntu__> ok, allora esco, intnto grazie
<Guest32749> doom_ sono Fetentone, ci sono
<doom_> ok hai aperto qualcosa tipo il nautilus?
<Guest32749> non ancora
<Guest32749> cioè, ho dovuto scaricare xchat
<doom_> ok prova a dare da terminale sudo ls /media
<Guest32749> altrimenti non potevo entrare sul canale di supporto
<Guest32749> esce: cdrom
<doom_> sudo mkdir /media/partizione1 && mkdir /media/partizione2
<Guest32749> esce: mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/partizione2': Permission denied
<doom_> scusa sudo mkdir /media/partizione2
<doom_> poi sudo ls /media
<Guest32749> ok... ho sbagliato a dare comando, nel copia incolla avevo omessoil due
<Guest32749> adesso esce: cdrom  partizione  partizione1	partizione2
<doom_> proviamo sudo mount /dev/sda1
<doom_> proviamo sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/partizione1
<Guest32749> al primo comando: mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Guest32749> al secondo, si è avviato il cdrom
<Guest32749> ed è ricomparsa quella icona nel laucher
<Guest32749> si è la partizione1
<Guest32749> c'è la sottocartella boot
<doom_> ok sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/partizione2
<Guest32749> è andato: altra icona (partizione2)
<Guest32749> ci sono due sottocartelle: boot e System Volume Information
<Guest32749> poi due files bootmgr e BOOTSECT.BAK
<doom_> ok prova sudo grub-install /dev/sda2
<Guest32749> dice: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<doom_> sudo mount --bind /dev /media/dev
<Guest32749> mount: mount point /media/dev does not exist
<doom_> mkdir /media/dev
<doom_> sudo mkdir /media/dev
<Guest32749> è andato
<doom_> sudo mount --bind /dev /media/dev
<Guest32749> anche questo è andato
<doom_> sudo mkdir /media/proc
<Guest32749> andato
<doom_> sudo mount --bind /proc /media/proc
<Guest32749> andato
<doom_> sudo mkdir /media/sys
<Guest32749> andato
<doom_> sudo mount --bind /sys /media/sys
<Guest32749> andato
<doom_> sudo chroot /mnt
<Guest32749> dice: chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<doom_> se dai sudo grub-install /dev/sda2
<Guest32749> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<leosacc> sera
<doom_> scusa sudo chroot /partizione1
<Guest32749> chroot: cannot change root directory to /partizione1: No such file or directory
<Guest32749> (partizione 1 o 2 ???)
<doom_> prova con la 2
<Guest32749> ok, tanto è uguale, l'ho dato con partizione 2 ed è uscita la stessa cosa
<Guest32749> doom_, scusa, ma non è possibilecancellare proprio win dalla live e poi magari si vede come reinstallarlo?
<doom_> si pero proviamo un sudo ls /media/partizione1 | more
<doom_> dovrebbe esserci la partizione boot
<doom_> pero mi hai detto che ce anche in sda2
<doom_> percio vorrei capire quale delle 2 è quella da montare
<Guest32749> ti sto pastando...
<doom_> no
<enzotib> ma se i mount glieli hai fatti fare su /media, dovrà fare chroot /media
<Guest32749> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330122/
<enzotib> e poi ce'è la guida apposita
<enzotib> !!grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<doom_> Guest32749, prova sudo chroot /media
<Guest32749> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<enzotib> allora i mount --bind precedenti sono sbagliati
<Guest32749> ciao enzotib..
<enzotib> ciao Guest32749
<Guest32749> sono Fetentone: mimetizzato
<enzotib> ah ciao Fetentone
<Guest32749> visto ch casini che riesco a fare?
<enzotib> che hai combinato?
<Guest32749> non mi ricordo chi l'altra sera mi disse che per risolvere il problema del bluetooth dovevo reinstallare WIN, l'ho fatto e adessoi lpc mi parte solo da Win che nemmeno funziona bene :D
<Guest32749> e non mi vede più ubuntu
<enzotib> uhm, che per far funzionare il bluetooth serva reinstallare windows mi pare quantomeno strano
<enzotib> Guest32749, se ubuntu c'è, si recupera
<enzotib> o segui la guida che ti ho dato prima, oppure se vuoi provo a seguirti, ricominciando dall'inizio
<Guest32749> a te??? lascia che mi ricordo quel nerd che mi ha consigliato... e vedi ocme lo combino al ripristino di Ubuntu in chat!
<Guest32749> enzotib, te ne sarei grato
<Guest32749> sono stato tutta la notte e poi stasera con doom_ che è stato gentilissimissimo
<enzotib> Guest32749, ok, magari ti richiedo di fare cose che hai già fatto, ma mi mancano le informazioni
<enzotib> quindi cominciamo con sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> (sei in livecd suppongo)
<Guest32749> si
<Guest32749> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330147/
<enzotib> Guest32749, mount (senza opzioni)
<Guest32749> tutta opera di microsoft
<enzotib> Guest32749, allora, sto mount?
<Guest32749> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1330170/
<Guest32749> scusa enzotib, non pensavo fosse un comando
<enzotib> Guest32749, sudo umount /media/dev
<enzotib> Guest32749, sudo umount /media/sys
<enzotib> Guest32749, sudo umount /media/proc
<Guest32749> andati, utti e tre
<enzotib> Guest32749, sudo mount --bind /dev /partizione1/dev
<enzotib> Guest32749, sudo mount --bind /sys /partizione1/sys
<enzotib> Guest32749, sudo mount --bind /proc /partizione1/proc
<Guest32749> enzotib, il primo comando dice: mount: mount point /partizione1/dev does not exist
<Guest32749> il secondo: mount: mount point /partizione1/sys does not exist
<enzotib> Guest32749, ok
<enzotib> ok ho sbagliato io
<enzotib> Guest32749, sudo mount --bind /dev /media/partizione1/dev
<Guest32749> andato
<enzotib> Guest32749, sudo mount --bind /sys /media/partizione1/sys
<Guest32749> andato
<enzotib> Guest32749, sudo mount --bind /proc /media/partizione1/proc
<Guest32749> andato
<enzotib> Guest32749, sudo chroot /media/partizione1
<Guest32749> root@ubuntu:/#
<enzotib> Guest32749, grub-install /dev/sda
<Guest32749> installazione completata, nessun errore segnalato.
<Guest32749> evvaiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Guest32749> :D
<enzotib> Guest32749, fai pure un update-grub
<Guest32749> senza sudo?
<enzotib> senza, sei già root nel chroot
<Guest32749> fatto
<enzotib> Guest32749, exit
<Guest32749> devo digitare o chiudere terminale dalla "X"??
<enzotib> Guest32749, poi riavvia
<enzotib> Guest32749, digitare, poi chiudi tutto e riavvia
<enzotib> (senza cd)
<Guest32749> ok... allora tu prega Sant'Antonio... ch io prego Sant'Anna... e se tutto va bene ci vediamo da "nick a nick" :D
<Fetentone> enzotib, enzotib enzotib enzotib  qui Fetentone dalla sua funzionante 12.10 QQ.... grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<enzotib> eh, bene
<Fetentone> giuro, non voglio approfittare della tua cortesia ma mi dici adesso hc efine ha fatto Win7 e la sua partizione?
<Fetentone> solo per curiosità?
<enzotib> Fetentone, perché, non compare nel menu di grub?
<Fetentone> no...
<Fetentone> ma non ti preoccupare... hai fatto tanto... magari la prossima volta che ci ritroviamo in chat o sul canale di supporto e stai un po libero... vediamo. grazie
<Fetentone> adesso non ti preoccupare... va bene, ho il mio Ubuntu e sono stracontento così
<enzotib> ok
<Fetentone> grazie ancora
<Fetentone> doom_ grazie pure a te.. sei stato gentilissimo e premuroso.. spero poter ricambiarVi anche io... ciaooooooooooooooo
<alessandr1> sera a tutti io quando avvio ubuntu 12.10 ho un errore interno che cosa posso fare per risolvere quel problema?
<alessandr1> ho già inviato la segnalazione  ma però continua a persistere
<alessandr1> c'è qualche procedura da fare?
<alessandr1> per poter eliminare quel problema?
<yvesBsAs> ciao alessandr1 , quale problema? sono entrato da poco e non ho letto
<alessandr1> praticamente quando avvio ubuntu come primo msg mi esce un errore interno
<yvesBsAs> cosa ti scrive, esattamente?
<alessandr1> e mi dice di inviare questo tipo di errore
<alessandr1> ubuntu 12.10 ha riscontrato un errore interno
<yvesBsAs> non dice a che si riferisce, l'errore?
<alessandr1> Se vengono riscontrati ulteriori problemi riavviare il computer
<alessandr1> ti faccio un paste
<yvesBsAs> spetta, mettilo sul sito
<yvesBsAs> !paste alessandr1
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yvesBsAs> !paste | alessandr1
<ubot-it> alessandr1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandr1> yvesBsAs, http://imagebin.org/234500
<alessandr1> qui c'è una parte
<yvesBsAs> ok, spetta
<alessandr1> si
<yvesBsAs> sembra un bug
<yvesBsAs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/905686
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 905686 in nautilus "nautilus assert failure: nautilus: ../../src/xcb_io.c:528: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." [Medium,Confirmed]
<yvesBsAs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/970534
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 970534 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in raise() (dup-of: 905686)" [Undecided,New]
<yvesBsAs> ti conviene aspettare un po di aggiornamenti, dovrebbe risolversi
<alessandr1> stai scrivendo a me no vero perchè non ci capisco tanto
<alessandr1> ahh ok  non è nulla di grave
<yvesBsAs> non pare, ti funziona regolarmente, dopo aver chiuso l'errore?
<alessandr1> si più o meno si
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora penso sia meglio non solleticarlo
<alessandr1> ok ascolta un'altra cosina io ho provato usare irssi
<alessandr1> ora però ti scrivo con xchat
<yvesBsAs> irssi è da terminale, se non è indispensabile usa xchat, è molto più comoda ;)
<alessandr1> volevo configurarlo un pò se era possibile te ne sai qualcosa su quel programma?
<alessandr1> ma è più efficace irssi secondo te?
<yvesBsAs> devi impostargli i comandi manualmente, se ricordo bene. è una vita che non la uso
<alessandr1> ok allora dici di lasciar perdere
<yvesBsAs> no, efficace è qualche cosa che funziona bene, senza doverci smadonnare :D
<alessandr1> una cosina quando faccio click tasto dx della cartella home su unity
<yvesBsAs> è utile imparare ad usarle, in casi estremi aiuta, ti conviene fare due prove per capire come impostarla
<alessandr1> mi escono doppiate le voci
<yvesBsAs> non uso unity, mai sopportata :D
<alessandr1> usi gnome 3
<yvesBsAs> no, gnome base
<yvesBsAs> troppo scorbutico, non ti lascia fare nulla
<alessandr1> e io ero abituato a gnome base ma passando alla 12.10 me lo scordo
<yvesBsAs> passa in chat
<yvesBsAs>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<DAMN3dg1rl> salve ho problemi con la webcam del portatile .... viene vista da lsusb come 2232:1008 e non è poi utilizzabuile da nessun software
<changer> salve a tutti
<changer> qualcuno sa come fare a vedere le periferiche presenti nel mio pc da ubuntu
<changer> ?
#ubuntu-it 2012-11-04
<Satori> ho un problema con il launcher
<Satori> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<pigeta> buondi
<pigeta>  volevo formattare un sd-card solo che l'avevo gia montata,alche invece di espelli ho cliccato si rimuovi in sicurezza
<pigeta> adesso però dopo averla tolta e rimessa sul lettore di schede non me la monta più in automatico e nemmeno me la fa vedere col comando mount
<pigeta> ,provato anche con altre schede mini-sd ecc niet
<enzotib> pigeta, togli la scheda, scrivi tail -f /var/log/syslog in un terminale e poi riattaccala
<pigeta> adesso si è montata da sola è normale che ci metta tutto sto tempo?
<pigeta> il problema è che non riesco a formattarla adesso
<pigeta> gparted non ce la fa
<enzotib> che significa "non ce la fa"?
<pigeta> si pianta e da errore
<pigeta> se cerco di dare umount da termianle mi dice processo gia in uso
<pigeta> mi dice di usare lsof o fuser per cercare il processo solo che sti due comandi non li ho mai usati
<enzotib> pigeta, che errore?
<pigeta> spetta ti dico subito
<pigeta> allora gparted si blocca quando tenta di dare il comando " mkdosfs -F32 -v -n /dev/sdc1
<pigeta> e mi dice consultare l'assistenza tecnica per maggiori informazioni :)
<enzotib> pigeta, chiudi gparted
<pigeta> gia fatto
<enzotib> pigeta, e da terminale dài il comando sudo mkdosfs -F32 -v /dev/sdc1
<pigeta> ok ma la partizione sdc1 è ancora montata
<pigeta> quel comando dovrei darlo una volta smontata la partizione giusto?
<enzotib> pigeta, sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<pigeta> non va
<enzotib> spiega meglio
<pigeta> mmmm......
<pigeta> un o di confusione
<enzotib> cioè, non serve a niente dire "non va" se non dici esattamente cosa succede, cosa scrive, etc.
<pigeta> se do mount ho /dev/sdc on /media/0803-0166
<pigeta> io dovrei smontare questo giusto?
<enzotib> sì, ma questa SD l'hai formattata tu in precedenza, o era già formattata, o lo hai fatto con una fotocamera, o cosa?
<pigeta> si era gia formattata con un telefono
<pigeta> perchè?
<cristian_c> pigeta, ?
<enzotib> pigeta, se la vuoi usare con ubuntu, e non più con il telefono, ti conviene creare una nuova tabella delle partizioni
<enzotib> cristian_c, ciao, sei entrato in una discussione già in corso
<cristian_c> enzotib, non vedevo nessuno rispondere, pensavo di no, scusa :)
<enzotib> pigeta, se la vuoi usare con il telefono, formattala con il telefono
<enzotib> cristian_c, figurati
<pigeta> no no la voglio formattare per usarla col pc
<enzotib> pigeta, allora da gparted crea una nuova tabella delle partizioni
<pigeta> non me lo fa
<enzotib> pigeta, smonta prima tutto lo smontabile
<pigeta> non smonta
<pigeta> ci sono questi processi che tengono occupato root@E6600:/media/0803-0166# fuser -c /media/0803-0166
<pigeta> /media/0803-0166:     2174c  4598c  4599c  4607c
<enzotib> pigeta, nemmeno da terminale (con gparted chiuso) riesci a smontare?
<pigeta> no
<enzotib> pigeta, hai chiuso gparted^
<enzotib> ?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pigeta> ovvio
<enzotib> pigeta, non hai mica qualche filemanager aperto?
<pigeta> no appena controllato
<pigeta> con fuser mi da 2174c 4598c 4599c
<fabry> ciao atutti sono nuovo qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | fabry
<ubot-it> fabry: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabry> ok mi sono sbagliato
<enzotib> pigeta, fai una cosa, riavvia senza scheda inserita, e poi non fare niente, collegati qui e vediamo
<pigeta> metodo brutale
<fabry> o installato ubuntu 12.10 funziona ma non riesco ad installare scuolabook
<enzotib> "ho" con l'H
<pigeta> hce roba è scuolabook?
<pigeta> LOL
<pigeta> ecco a che gli serve scuola book
<pigeta> :)
<pigeta> fabry da dove l'hai istallatyo?
<pigeta> *installato
<fabry> e un programma per le scuole digitali serve per scaricare e leggere i libri digitali
<pigeta> ok ma l'hai installato da ubunto software?
<enzotib> "è" con l'accento
<pigeta> :D
<fabry> l'ho istallato su ubuntu ma al momento di aprirlo si apre solo l'immagine iniziale e poi basta
<pigeta> ma da dove l'hai preso sto programma?
<enzotib> fabry, qui non si dà supporto per software che non è nei repositories ufficiali
<fabry> dal sito originale
<fabry> scuolabook
<cristian_c> !chat | fabry
<ubot-it> fabry: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pigeta> vabbe smonto
<pigeta> rieccome
<pigeta> provamo
<enzotib> pigeta, che sistema hai? ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu o cosa?
<pigeta> ubuntu
<enzotib> ok, un attimo
<pigeta> perchè?
<pigeta> allora ho inserito la scheda e ci mette un eternità prima d vederla
<enzotib> e sticazzi
<enzotib> ti avevo detto di stare fermo
<pigeta> ok tolgo
<pigeta> fatto
<cristian_c> lol
<pigeta> tanto nonl'aveva vista
<pigeta> se davo mount non vedeva niente
<enzotib> pigeta, voglio farti impostare il filemanager (temporaneamente) per non montarla automaticamente
<pigeta> ok
<enzotib> solo che adesso uso xubuntu, e devo avviare una VM per ricordarmi come si fa
<pigeta> :)
<enzotib> ecco, non lo trovo nelle preferenze di nautilus, mi ricordavo che c'era, bah
<pigeta> cosi :"è possibile da Sistema, editor di configurazione oppure da terminale gconf-editor, apps, nautilus, preferences, media automount"
<enzotib> pigeta, ok, facciamo così, inserisci la scheda
<enzotib> pigeta, se hai gconf-editor installato ok
<pigeta> controllo
<pigeta> nu installo?
<enzotib> pigeta, io eviterei
<pigeta> ok
<enzotib> inserisci la scheda e aspetta
<pigeta> vado a fumare intanto :D
<pigeta> ancora nn l'ha montata
<pigeta> vabbe riprendo dopo ora devo staccare grazie intanto enzotib
<al2> ciao a tutti. desideravo chiedere se è possibile installare compiz ed emerald su lubuntu 12.04. ho provato seguendo alcune gide su internet ma emerald non riesce ad installarsi correttamente mentre compiz si installa ma gli effetti.... non partono
<al2> per gli effetti i driver noveaux bastano?
<cristian_c> al2, se sono supportati sulla tua scheda, sì
<enzotib> al2, ma compiz già c'è di default
<al2> enzotib, su lxde compiz non c'è si deve installare.
<cristian_c> enzotib, no, non è così
<enzotib> ah, scusate, avevo letto ubuntu
<al2> lanciando compiz il terminale dice che non trova il destore di decorazione della finestra
<al2> il problema però è che invece di farmi vedere il cubo 3d o come vorrei io il muro cilindrico mi fa solo vedere il desktop piatto
<al2> con due facce
<al2> ruotabile
<cristian_c> al2, quali pacchetti hai installato?
<al2> cristian solo compiz
<al2> e compiz preferences o una cosa li vicino
<al2> insomma il pannello per il controllo
<al2> degli effetti ce l'ho
<al2> e parte
<enzotib> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<al2> gli effetti si attivano, ma non come vorrei
<cristian_c> al2, sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-fusion-plugins-main compizconfig-settings-manager
<al2> scusate ma mi si è impallato tutto
<cristian_c> lol
<dod> as always
<enzotib> che poi, vorrei dire, uno mette lubuntu e poi vuole il cubbo...
<jester-> enzotib: vuoi mettere il cubbo?
<cristian_c> enzotib, magari ha un pc potente e gli piace lxde :D
<al2> cristian_c, installato
<al2> cristian_c, il problema è che forse desktop virtuali su lubuntu ce ne sono solo due
<al2> cristian_c, si possono aumentare a 4?
<cristian_c> al2, è fondamentale?
<al2> cristian_c, in pratica, compiz ha attivato gli effetti ma invece che mostrarmi il desktop come un cubo o come vorrei io tipo un cilindro, me lo mostra come un rettamngolo piatto a due facce
<al2> quindi sta funzionando ma non attiva ad esempio il cilindo...
<al2> dro
<cristian_c> al2, quali effetti riesci a far mostrare?
<al2> credo quasi tutti, trasparenza finestre tremolanti
<cristian_c> ottimo
<al2> si
<jester-> una ciofeca piu inutile di compiz non è ancora stata fatta
<al2> jester-, lo so ma almeno esteticamente è più carino.... lxde è veramente scarno graficamente
<al2> jester-, lo so che è una cosa voluta
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<jester-> al2: metti lxde per la leggerezza e aggiungi compiz?
<jester-> è un controsenso veramente
<al2> jester compiz l'ho installato per vedere qualche effetto ma in maniera da attivarlo solo quando lo richiamo da terminale
<al2> l'hardware me lo permette
<al2> per cui visto che si può.... xkè non cambiare ogni tanto?
<al2> mantenendo cmq come sistema principale openbox
<jester-> al2: lxde è il wm piu leggero per pc datati, se aggiungi compiz va minga ben
<al2> che per me è spettacolare.
<jester-> fa venire la tristezza ma va bene su oc vecchi o nuovi scarsi
<cristian_c> jester-, sfatiamo i miti
<al2> jester-, io scelgo lxde perchè trovo assurdo dover aspettare 3 ore per aprire una pagina
<cristian_c> l'hai mai utilizzato? :D
<al2> jester-, lxde è una favola.....
<jester-> cristian_c: eh i miracoli li fanno solo le pirletti sui 200 mesi
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> al2: de gustibus
<jester-> c'è chi gode a perqutersi col cilicio anche
<cristian_c> lol
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> come posso impostare python3 come mio intreprete predefinito su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> al2, è facile aumentare i desktop a quattro :)
<al2> cristian_c, come??
<cristian_c> al2, clic destro sul pager
<al2> dice solo openbox o compiz sono supportati
<al2> ma io sono dentro con compiz
<cristian_c> al2, non ti si apre un menù?
<cristian_c> al2, ma tu parlavi di lxde
<al2> cristian_c, si
<al2> ho intallato compiz
<al2> l'ho lanciato con compiz --replace
<al2> ora è attivo
<cristian_c> al2, comunque se vuoi quattro desktop su lxde, è semplice da ottenere :)
<al2> cristian_c, ma openbox non ha proprio nessun effetto vero?
<al2> :-(
<cristian_c> al2, ma è giusto che non ne abbia
<cristian_c> al2, compiz è un qualcosa in più
<al2> xfce è diventato lento..... inutile utilizzarlo. unity e gnome3 lasciamo proprio perdere
<cristian_c> al2, se un sistema è lento, è perché non è ottimizzato bene
<cristian_c> probabilmente ci sono tante cose inutili di cui fare a meno :)
<al2> cristian_c, sto aspettando elementary OS Luna... una derivata di ubuntu che ho già provato èd è assolutamente strpitosa....
<cristian_c> volendo puoi ottenere un gnome molto leggero
<cristian_c> !chat | al2
<ubot-it> al2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<al2> cristiano sono d'accordo ma esiste un modo per rendere gnome 3 quasi reattivo come lxde? non credo....
<cristian_c> al2, perché non lo sai tu
<cristian_c> ma si può :D
<al2> si può?!?!!?!?!?!?!
<cristian_c> certo
<al2> come?
<cristian_c> ci sono tante discussioni in merito, googla
<cristian_c> al2, lxde ti permette di avere un ambiente leggero senza smanettare :)
<al2> lo so ma lxde non mi permette neanche di avere una barra sullo stile mac
<al2> mi sembra d'aver capito che devo attivare un composite manager
<al2> ma che lxde non ha attivato di default
<cristian_c> al2, intendi la doc?
<cristian_c> al2, compiz è un composite manager :D
<cristian_c> *dock
<al2> cristian_c, si  ma esiste un composite manager più leggero di compiz?
<cristian_c> al2, mmmhhh
<cristian_c> al2, di per se i composite manager non sono leggeri
<al2> dici che compiz è una buona scelta?
<cristian_c> al2, viene tenuto in vita solo perché esiste unity
<al2> ah. e quale sarebbe un'ottima scelta come composite manager secondo te?
<cristian_c> !chat | al2
<ubot-it> al2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<al2> ma compiz... è ubuntu
<al2> non sono OT
<alo21>  /msg MemoServ READ NEW
<macbook> buon di
<macbook> ce qualkuno ?
<Guest3535> RAGAZZIII??
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest3535
<ubot-it> Guest3535: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest3535> CI SIETE??
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | Guest3535
<ubot-it> Guest3535: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Guest3535> ok
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest3535
<ubot-it> Guest3535: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest3535> io ho un macbook pro da 13 intel
<Guest3535> va bene se scarico linux ubuntu lts 64 bit???
<jester-> e ci vuoi mettere linux?
<jester-> Guest3535: c'è la versione mac pure
<Guest3535> sarebbe a dire??
<Guest3535> nn va bene ubuntu lts 64 bit???
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<cristian_c> Guest3535, se proprio devi, usa il dual boot
<jester-> Guest3535: è da masochisti comunque
<Guest3535> non ho capito ce una versione per mac che sarebbe sempre ubuntu???
<jester-> Guest3535: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<jester-> +mac
<Guest3535> m è in inglese??
<cristian_c> Guest3535, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<Guest3535> no io non devo installarlo fisicamente su hdd del mac ma farlo partire da dvd
<quatar> salve
<jester-> Guest3535: conssiglio: installa linux su un mac in virtuale con virtualbox
<Guest3535> Quantal Quetzal si può scaricare il file immagine e farlo partire da dvd su mac ??? e in italiano ???
<jester-> Guest3535:  scarichi, scrivi la iso su un cd e lo fai partire
<quatar> sto per isntallare un ubuntu su un compter non proprio giovanissimo. Ho il sospetto che però il disco non sia tutto integro. Come faccio a fare delle partizioni "dribblando" eventuali settori danneggiati? (12.04 lts 32bit)
<cristian_c> Guest3535, non riesci a bootare?
<Italiandogg> buongiorno!
<cristian_c> quatar, fai il test sul disco da live
<Guest3535> non voglio installarlo mi serve solo farlo partire da dvd ma la versione che hai detto tu è in inglese??
<jester-> Guest3535: tutte sono in inglese, che problema c'è
<cristian_c> Guest3535, ho fatto una domanda
<Italiandogg> raga posso fare una domanda da newbie?
<Guest3535> no ubuntu e nache in italiano
<cristian_c> !domanda | italiandogg
<ubot-it> italiandogg: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<quatar> cristian_c anche se uso linux e  i computer da un bel po' sono un nabbo per quanto riguarda dischi etc, quindi dovresti essere un po' più specifico :/
<jester-> Guest3535: i cd live a meno che scarichi la 12.04 i it sono in inglese
<jester-> la lingua madre
<cristian_c> quatar, non so se in gparted si può fare ma dal gestore dischi sì
<Guest3535> io o scaricato ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit
<Guest3535> va bene ??
<Italiandogg> ho installato per la prima volta ubuntu su vmware, una volta installato metto user e password ma non mi va nella gui. come procedo?
<quatar> cristian_c, anche in quel gestore dischi embedded nell'installer?
<cristian_c> Guest3535, controlla che sia un pc con processore a 64 bit
<cristian_c> quatar, non saprei
<cristian_c> quatar, meglio da live
<quatar> cristian_c, vedo un po'... ok
<Guest3535> e un mac boon e ovvio che sia ha 64 bit
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, hia guardato sul wiki?
<Italiandogg> no
<Italiandogg> c'è scritto su wikipedia?
<cristian_c> Guest3535, non so se è ovvio, non ho mai avuto un mac book :D
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, sul wiki c'è soltanto vmware server
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, qual'è il sistema host?
<Italiandogg> windows 7
<Italiandogg> io utilizzo vmware workstation 7.1
<Italiandogg> non c'è una guida specifica con tutti i comandi di linux?
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, il wiki
<cristian_c> !wiki | Italiandogg
<ubot-it> Italiandogg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, ma hai impostato bene la macchina virtuale?
<Italiandogg> cioe?
<Italiandogg> cosa intendi per impostare "bene"?
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, come hai impostato la macchina virtuale in vmware?
<Italiandogg> ram 512
<Italiandogg> processor 1
<cristian_c> ?
<Italiandogg> hard disk 20 gb
<Italiandogg> queste?
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, che versione di ubuntu hai scaricato?
<Italiandogg> 12.10 desktop edition
<Italiandogg> a 64 bit
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, e non pensi che 512 MB siano un po' pochi per ubutnu?
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<Italiandogg> di quanti ne necessita? 1 gb va bene?
<Italiandogg> non lo so, mi interfaccio per la prima volta con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, quanta ram hai sulla macchina host?
<Italiandogg> 8 gb
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> e dagliene di più :D
<Italiandogg> ma mi serve perche ho pure snow leopard da lanciare
<Italiandogg> :\
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, non credo si possa installare mac os su una macchina diversa da mac
<Italiandogg> assolutamente no
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, a meno che non stai utilizzando un mac
<Italiandogg> non installare
<cristian_c> ?
<Italiandogg> parlo di un'immagina creata per wmware
<Italiandogg> e va
<Italiandogg> l'ho gia provata
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, è uguale
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, la licenza lo vieta
<Italiandogg> t assicuro che va :)
<cristian_c> ma non si può fare
<Italiandogg> vabbe allora la levo che te devo di
<Italiandogg> quindi te dici che e' un problema di ram o cosa?
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, ma scusa, li hai visti i requisiti minimi di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Italiandogg
<ubot-it> Italiandogg: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Italiandogg> non ho visto niente perche credevo girasse con meno requisiti di xp
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, chi te l'ha detta una simile fesseria?
<Italiandogg> veramente ne ero convinto da solo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, con 8 GB puoi fafe quello che vuoi
<cristian_c> *fare
<cristian_c> quindi gli puoi dare la ram che vuoi ad ubuntu
<Italiandogg> eh lo so, ho fatto l'upgrade da poco :)
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, come minimo a ubuntu gli devi dare 1 GB di ram e 15 Gb di disco
<cristian_c> *GB
<Italiandogg> ne ha 20 gb di disco
<Italiandogg> cmq rimango bloccato qua non so come accedere alla gui
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, reimposta la macchina virtuale
<Italiandogg> mi esce ubuntu login, password e li metto e mi dice 43 packages can be updated, 6 updates are security updates
<Italiandogg> e rimane con andrea@ubuntu:~$
<Italiandogg> che devo fa per entrare nella gui? :O
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<Italiandogg> si della ram e dell'hd
<Italiandogg> ha 1 gb e 20 gb di hd
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, e quindi?
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, ah, hai cambiato?
<Italiandogg> essi eh
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Italiandogg, e riavviando la macchina hai lo stesso risultato?
<Italiandogg> non ho provato
<cristian_c> lol
<Italiandogg> ma mi sa che sta scaricando i wmvare tools
<cristian_c> lol
<Italiandogg> perche dice please wait vmware tools is currently being installed on your system. depending on the version of ubuntu your are installing, you may log in below and use the system during the installation. otherwise, please wait for graphical environment to launch. thank you
<cristian_c> aspetta, allora, a riavviare
<Italiandogg> ci mette na vita pero
<cristian_c> 'la pazienza è la virtù dei forti' (cit.)
<cristian_c> XD
<Maubuntu> ragazzi vi prego aiutatemi con la cam...sono stramato...prima funziona, poi non funziona, poi riinizia a funzionare, poi di nuovo non funziona...non ce la faccio più
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, sì, mi ricordo il problema
<Maubuntu> lsusb prima me la da poi non me la fa vedere, poi compare di nuovo e poi riscompare
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ahh è vero ho gia parlato con te
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, ho capito che funziona solo se la attivi da windows
<Maubuntu> ho provato con la live e non me la fa vedere nemmeno li
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: quindi non è un problema di pacchetti installato dopo
<cristian_c> eh, perché forse solo windows te la attiva
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: boh poi ieri un altro ragazzo mi ha fatto installare cheese e me l'ha fatta vedere e poi tutto un tratto è scomparsa di njuovo
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, ma avevi riavviato dopo windows, giusto?
<cristian_c> cioè, avvi ubuntu e non te la vede, avvii windows e te la vede, riavvii ubuntu e te la vede
<cristian_c> giusto?
<cristian_c> *avii
<cristian_c> **avvii
<Maubuntu> no...questa volta no...installando cheese e come se l'abbia fatta riattivare e poi riavviando dinuovo sempre con ubutu di nuovo il buoio totale
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Maubuntu
<ubot-it> Maubuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1331730/
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, ancora esperimenti con il mouse?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: no...forse l'ho staccato e riattaccato un paio di volte per spostare il portatile
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: nessun esperimento
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, mi avevi parlato di udev
<cristian_c> type=1701 audit(1352030041.367:1137): auid=4294967295 uid=1000 gid=1000 ses=4294967295 pid=25780 comm="chrome" reason="seccomp" sig=0 syscall=39 compat=0 ip=0x7fce66129ed9 code=0x50000
<cristian_c> queste righe si ripetono continuamente
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: si in pratica cercavo di riavviare udev con "sudo service udev restart" per vedere se mi prendeva la cam ma non ho fatto nessun esperimento con il mous
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ma cosa vogliono dire??
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, quindi hai solo digitato quel comando in pratica?
<cristian_c> non hai toccato udev?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: si
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: nessuna modifica ad udev
<cristian_c> uhm
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ho solo riavviato il servizio
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: e poi come ti dicevo senza attaccare il mouse, lsusb non mi da la cam nemmeno da liveusb
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, e hai riavviato il servizio anche in questa sessione?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: non ricordo purtroppo
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ma penso di no
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> prova a riavviare il sistema, digitando poi: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> :)
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: e che faccio il mouse lo tengo staccato o attaccato??
<cristian_c> sei su un desktop?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: in che senso
<Maubuntu> ?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ahhh ok no sono su un portatile
<cristian_c> allora staccalo
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ok allora 1 minuto e sono date... lol 5 minuti con la 12.10 :-D
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1331746/
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, apri cheese e ridigita il comando :)
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ora mi ridà dinuovo lo stesso output di prima
<cristian_c> cioè?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1331752/
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ma non è che è il browser chrome
<Maubuntu> l'ho aperto per usare pastebin
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: e comunque con cheese non va
<cristian_c> può essere che quelle righe siano dovute a chrome
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, questo perché la tua cam non sarà stata vista in lsusb
<cristian_c> puoi controllare anche adesso
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: si ma non penso che siamo quelle a bloccare la cam perchè in live usb chrome non è istallato
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: infatti lsusb non la fa vedere
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, hai controllato il bios
<cristian_c> ?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: in che senso...su win va e a volte anche su ubuntu...cosa dovrei trovare nel bios che non va
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, ad esempio qualcosa relativo alla webcam o alle porte usb
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, mi ricordo che nel tuo dmesg c'erano degli errori
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, se me lo riposti, posso guardare
<cristian_c> dmesg da solo ovviamente
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: che ti devo dire...provo a vedere nel bios ma difficilmente il problema è li...oltretutto che ho trovato in rete altri utenti che hanno questa cam integrata fantasma sugli hp ma anche loro non sono riusciti alk risolvere...è tutto strano però dato che su ubuntu è sempre andata benissimo
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: il file o il comando
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, ah, quindi il problema è diffuso?
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, dmesg
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: si ho trovato anche dei post su forum e su askubuntu tutti senza risposta
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1331781/
<cristian_c> così a intuito potrebbe trattarsi di un bug
<cristian_c> comunque controlla anche il bios
<cristian_c> ACPI Error: [CDW1] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20120320/psargs-359)
<cristian_c> [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<cristian_c> ci sono problemi con il tuo bios
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ok allora controllo...
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: trovo qualcuno nel pomeriggio...??
<naxil> libjpeg.so.62 mi serve questo file.. nelle lib.. ma ho un dilemma.. quando si ha una ver superiore di una lib.. come si fa a dire a ubuntu di provare a puntare su quella?
<naxil> cmq l'errore q' questo ./wagic: /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62: no version information available
<cristian_c> naxil, crei un link simbolico
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: allora il bios è normale non ho trovato nulla di che e nulla di che si puo trovare adto che le impostazioni sono minimissime...il mouse non da problemi e se apro chrome mi dà quelle stringe strane
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, ma avevi postato tutto il dmesg, o solo una parte?ì
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, prendilo direttamente da /var/log
<Maubuntu> da li l'ho preso
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: da li l'ho preso
<cristian_c> quindi l'avevi postato tutto?
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: sisi
<naxil> ma la lib ce l'ho.. come e' che non la vede?
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, allora in quel dmesg non la vedeva neanche la cam
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, mentre in quello di ieri la vedeva
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: infatti è stranissimo...guarda sta cosa sta diventando incfredibile perchè non riusco a spiegarmela
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, prova a controllare anche il syslog
<cristian_c> naxil, spiega meglio il problema
<cristian_c> naxil, forse un'idea ce l'ho
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1331828/
<naxil> cerco di avviare un gioco che ha delle dipendenze.. cerca appunta libjpeg.so.62 ma sembra che non ne riconosce la versione..
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: devo andare...a dopo
<cristian_c> Nov  4 13:22:33 maubuntu-HP kernel: [   93.616991] usb 2-4: >Manufacturer: SuYin
<jester-> non kernel di serie?
<cristian_c> la vede ma la disconnette
<cristian_c> usb 2-4: >USB disconnect, device number 3
<cristian_c> Nov  4 13:22:36 maubuntu-HP kernel: [   95.974817] usb 2-4: >USB disconnect, device number 3
<cristian_c> jester-, effettivamente sarebbe da domandare che kernel usa
<cristian_c> jester-, può essere che sia quella la causa
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, la vede ma la disconnette subito dopo
<jester-> Maubuntu: fa vedere uname -a nel pastebin
<jester-> cristian_c: facile che si usando un kernel del put
<cristian_c> jester-, può essere che abbia installato un nuovo kernel in sviluppo
<cristian_c> git?
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> cristian_c: o usa un ubuntu tarocco
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> mint o qualche altra vaccata
<cristian_c> naxil, si potrebbe lanciare il programma come si lancia a volte il software per le cam
<cristian_c> col preload
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<naxil> e come?
<cristian_c> naxil, LD_PRELOAD=/percorso/nuova/versione/nome_lib.so nome_programma
<cristian_c> naxil, se non ti trovi nella directory del programma devi aggiungere anche il percorso al programma
<quatar> Ciao a tutti. Ho dei problemi direi gravi su un ubuntu appena installato e avrei bisogno di una mano per una decina di minuti temo. Per partire: appena accendo il sistema, spuntano (senza altra indicazione utile) dei messaggi di errore generici (errori di sistema). Non so dove siano i log relativi a queti errori, ciò è fastidioso... Poi un'altra finestra mi fa capire dove siano i problemi: nel pacchetto jockey-gtk . il laptop in questione ha
<quatar> una schedea video nvidia, e credo che abbia gravi problemi a  rintracciarne i driver. Perciò ho installato nvidia-current a mano ma c'erano alcuni warning e dopo il riavvio l sistema era inutilizzabile (per intenderci, compiz crashava all'istante)... Ora ho reinstallato da capo per vedere se era un errore di installazione, e sono punto e da capo..
<naxil> cristian_c,  ma il mio errore e' strano.. la ver delle lib e' giusta.. ma non trova la ver.. l'esegubile non capisce che ha a che fare con la ver 0.62
<cristian_c> quatar, hai controllato l'integrità dei dischi prima?
<quatar> cristian_c, sì, l'utilità dischi diceva "safe"
<cristian_c> naxil, ah, ho capito
<cristian_c> quatar, hai fatto i test smart?
<cristian_c> naxil, forse ho capito il problema
<quatar> la live lo fa di suo quando la fai partire, e dava tutto ok
<cristian_c> quatar, di solito i test sono approfonditi
<cristian_c> quatar, io lo farei dal gestore dischi
<quatar> cristian_c, attualmente se apro gestore dischi dice "Stato SMART: il disco è integro"
<cristian_c> quatar, da live?
<quatar> no, da sistema installato
<cristian_c> quatar, se ho qualche dubbio, gli faccio sempre un controllo approfondito
<cristian_c> quatar, se non lo smonti, non puoi fare un contrllo come si deve penso
<cristian_c> non credo te lo faccia fare
<cristian_c> *controllo
<quatar> il pannello SMART (da cui sto per lanciare un nuovo controllo di tipo "Esteso") dice che è possibile farlo con disco montato
<cristian_c> uhm
<quatar> comunque è attualmente in corso
<quatar> aspetterò e ti dirò il risultato
<cristian_c> però mi sembra strano
<naxil> niente.. ho le lib ma l'esegubile se ne frega..
<cristian_c> naxil, forse è un problema di nomi
<quatar> ma secondo me non è un problema di disco, sai perché lo penso? l'errore mi si è ripresentato dopo che io ho reisntallato il sistema
<quatar> eppure è sullo stesso pacchetto
<naxil> ma i nomi dei file sono li stessi
<cristian_c> naxil, io avevo risolto con i link simbolici se non mi ricordo male
<quatar> ed è improbabile che due volte lo stesso pacchetto sia finito nella stessa cella di memoria
<naxil> come si fanno sti link simbolici?
<quatar> dato che ho formattato in modo un po' diverso..
<cristian_c> naxil, ma se è lo stesso file .so, che senso ha duplicarlo
<cristian_c> naxil, ora ti spiego
<naxil> e che ne spo
<cristian_c> quatar, non saprei
<cristian_c> quatar, avevo letto che temevi di avere il disco con settori danneggiati
<cristian_c> naxil, ad esempio: ln -s libjpeg.so.62.0.0 ./lib/libjpeg.so.62
<cristian_c> è solo un esempio, va adattato eh
<quatar> cristian_c, sì lo temevo ma per ragioni infondate :)
<cristian_c> naxil, in pratica viene accorciato il nome nel link simbolico
<cristian_c> quatar, ah
<cristian_c> quatar, e perché lo pensavi?
<quatar> ma, più in generale, quando ubuntu dice "errore di sistema" senza pulsante "info aggiuntive" come diavolo faccio ad accedere ai log relativi per capire cosa posso fare??
<quatar> cristian_c, lo pensavo perché avevo interpretato male le scelte dell'ultima persona che aveva messo mano a questo disco, che stranamente aveva lasciato vari spazietti vuoti sull'HD, e che poi mi ha detto che gli erano serviti per piazzare il materiale di ripristino del windows che c'era prima
<cristian_c> quatar, ma gli errori, li riscontri subito dopo il login?
<cristian_c> quatar, controlla che in gparted non ci sia un guazzabuglio
<cristian_c> nel disco intendo
<quatar> cristian_c, sì, quel momento in cui di solito un ubuntu appena installato cerca i driver proprietari
<quatar> ma se facessimo finta che non ci sono problemi su disco (che sono ormai ragionevolemnte certo non ci siano), che altra soluzione potrei percorrere?
<cristian_c> quatar, controlla anche quale driver sta usando in questo momento il sistema
<cristian_c> quatar, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !pastebin | quatar
<ubot-it> quatar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<naxil> cristian_c,  quindi una lib puo avere lo stesso nome ma essere di una ver differente?????
<quatar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1331898
<cristian_c> naxil, no
<cristian_c> quatar, stai usando i driver open
<quatar> sì cristian_c
<naxil> e allora.. ho i file in usr/lib.. perche da quell'errore?
<cristian_c> naxil, è probabile che il programma accetti il file di libreria con il nome accorciato
<Cipolla> Ciao a tutti!Ho un problema con la lettura di Ubuntu!Praticamente,lo installo,solo che al riavvio del pc parte solo wiz.Ho letto in giro che la partizione EFI potrebbe esserne la causa,ma non saprei...
<quatar> riepilogo la storia:  installazione, errori, installo driver a mano, casino. Seconda installazione, errori, prima di fare qualunque cosa son venuto qui.
<naxil>  ./wagic: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by ./wagic)
<cristian_c> naxil, io con i link simbolici li ho tutti accorciati
<quatar> cristian_c (per installazione intendo installazione di ubuntu)
<naxil> mi dici sto metodo!!!! come si fa?
<cristian_c> ln -s libstdc++.so.6.0.16 ./lib/libstdc++.so.6
<quatar> ora non so quanto rapporto hai tu con le nvidia, ma i driver liberi sono inusabili perché non vanno oltre 800x600
<cristian_c> quatar, non è vero
<cristian_c> e comunque mi devo assentare ora
<quatar> ok mi assento anch'io. grazie comunque, passo la palla altrove :)
<quatar> semmai a dopo
<naxil> cmq io in usr/lib (ho cercato i file) ho sia quello lungo che quello corto..
<Cipolla> Potete consigliarmi qualcosa?
<naxil> root@naxil-desktop:/home/naxil/Scaricati/WTH0160_linux/WagicLinux# ln -s /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6.0.13 /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<naxil> ln: creazione del collegamento simbolico "/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6": Il file esiste
<naxil> secondo me e' un problema di compilazione..
<naxil> cioe' ho scaricato il pacchetto precompilato
<cristian_c> naxil, può essere
<naxil> sto provando a ricompilarlo da googlecode
<naxil> forse compilandolo sul mio ambiente collega bene le lib
<naxil> spero
<Maubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1331959/
<Maubuntu> cristian_c: ecco l'errore della cam
<naxil> linux has been deleted : updating deps.
<naxil> lol
<cristian_c> Maubuntu, sì, l'avevo già postato
<Elius> scusate ho installato un gioco con wine l' ho installato ma adesso se clicco sul launcher mi dice che devo installare java runtime, ma l' ho già installato cosa mi manca secondo voi?
<cristian_c> Elius, come l'hai installato?
<Elius> cosa?
<cristian_c> java
<Elius> software center
<Elius> ma non so se è giusto
<cristian_c> Elius, forse va installato in wine, non saprei :D
<Elius> :-( ho anche provato a installare java con la consolle
<Elius> è ha funzionato
<Elius> ma lostesso non va
<cristian_c> !chat | Elius
<ubot-it> Elius: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> prova a postare l'errore di là
<NetBIOS> Buongiorno!
<NetBIOS> Ho notato diversi bug nella distro 12.04 LTS riguardo l'audio. Premetto ho installato l'SO su un portatile.
<NetBIOS> Quando collego un hd esterno inizia a svalvolare l'audio aumentandosi e diminuendosi da solo. Succede quando uso i tasti speciali per regolare il volume dalla tastiera con un hd formattato in ntfs
<Pipppero> Salve, ho un portatile molto vecchio con processore 1.4 Ghz, hard disk da 40 GB e 256 MB di RAM. Vorrei sapere quale versione di linux installare per renderlo il piu veloce possibile...
<Pipppero> E' un Packard Bell R4
<NetBIOS> Oggi invece ho acceso il portatile senza nessun supporto esterno e non si sentiva piu' l'audio, eppure era attivo.
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<NetBIOS> \join #ubuntu-it-chat
<D4V|DE> ciao a tutti
<D4V|DE> il grub di ubuntu non mi legge la partizione di opensuse
<D4V|DE> come fare?
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, avevi già postato questo problema
<D4V|DE> si cristian_c sono dovuto andare via
<cristian_c> eh , lo so
<D4V|DE> come procedere?
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, ti avevo consigliato di digitare: sudo fdisk -l
<D4V|DE> cristian_c,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332217/
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, è su sda o su sdb
<D4V|DE> sda
<cristian_c> e cosa c'è su sdb?
<D4V|DE> c'è tutto il mio sistema
<D4V|DE> e le varie partizioni
<D4V|DE> l'sda lo dedicherei solo a suse
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, quindi in sdb c'è anche ubuntu?
<D4V|DE> sisi
<cristian_c> uhm
<D4V|DE> su sdb c'è tutta la mia vita :°D
<cristian_c> lol
<D4V|DE> infatti quando ho installato opensuse ho direttamente staccato l'sdb
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, forse è quello il problema
<cristian_c> perché il grub stava su sdb
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, può essere che tu abbia due grub?
<D4V|DE> probabile
<cristian_c> D4V|DE, hai controllato i vari passaggi quando hai installato opensuse su sda?
<D4V|DE> ma nell'installazione del suse non si può evitare l'installazione di un grub
<D4V|DE> cmq con qualunque altro sistema
<cristian_c> a un certo punto (alla fine) il wizard parla di installazione del grub
<cristian_c> e dice dove lo installa
<D4V|DE> solitamente faccio sempre così e poi da sdb nel mio ubuntu principale faccio update-grub e in genere rileva e funziona sempre tutto
<cristian_c> occorre vedere dove l'installazione ha piazzato il grub
<D4V|DE> opensuse e fedora non partono
<cristian_c> ovvio
<enzotib> ma un semplice update-grub da ubuntu?
<D4V|DE> enzotib,  e io quello avevo fatto ma nulla...
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ma qual è il disco di avvio del bios?
<D4V|DE> enzotib, sdb è il primo hd
<D4V|DE> provo a fare il contrario?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, sei con ubuntu adesso?
<D4V|DE> sisi
<enzotib> D4V|DE, fai vedere il file /boot/grub/grub.cfg (su pastebin)
<enzotib> !paste
<cristian_c> enzotib, praticamente ha installato su sda opensuse con sdb scollegato, e sdb contiene il grub con ubuntu e windows
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> e quindi è normale che il grub su sdb non veda opensuse
<D4V|DE> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332233/
<enzotib> cristian_c, ma se come dice ha dato un update-gub da linux...
<enzotib> D4V|DE, fai sudo update-grub
<enzotib> cristian_c, dovrebbe trovare anche i sistemi presenti su sdb
<cristian_c> ho capito
<D4V|DE> enzotib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332241/
<enzotib> ci hai un menu.lst???
<D4V|DE> ?
<enzotib> niente, è una cosa dell'età della pietra
<enzotib> D4V|DE, riposta il file grub.cfg di prima, per vedere se è cambiato
<D4V|DE> enzotib, forse nella foga dei tentativi ho installato un grub-pc
<D4V|DE> che non era di default in ubuntu...
<enzotib> D4V|DE, sto ancora aspettando il grub-cfg
<enzotib> grub.cfg
<D4V|DE> enzotib, l'avevo incollato poco fa nel pastebin
<enzotib> D4V|DE, quello era prima dell'update-grub, vorrei vedere se dopo l'update-grub è cambiato
<D4V|DE> ahh
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332254/
<enzotib> D4V|DE, proviamo a montare la partizione con opensuse e sbirciamo cosa mette lui in grub.cfg
<D4V|DE> apro la partizione opensuse con dolphin?
<D4V|DE> e riprovo l'update-grub?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, apri ma senza update-grub
<D4V|DE> aperta
<D4V|DE> adesso?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, in quella partizione vai in boot/grub e vedi se c'è grub.cfg
<D4V|DE> non c'è
<D4V|DE> grub.cfg ci sta ma dentro la cartella grub2
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ok
<enzotib> prendi quello e mettilo su pastebin
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ma tu che versione di ubuntu usi?
<D4V|DE> enzotib, kubuntu 12.04
<D4V|DE> enzotib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332285/
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ok, sto per proporti una cosa da provare
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ci sei?
<cristian_c> lol
<D4V|DE> enzotib,
<D4V|DE> sisi
<enzotib> D4V|DE, kdesudo kate /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<D4V|DE> enzotib, è una cosa rischiosa?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, no
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> va fatta nel grub del suse giusto?
<enzotib> no, in quello di ubuntu
<D4V|DE> uhmmm enzotib non me la sento
<enzotib> ma non succede niente
<D4V|DE> non per sfiducia ma xkè se capisco qualcosa male e sbaglio qualcosa e si fotte il grub
<D4V|DE> mi butto dal balcone
<D4V|DE> ho un sacco di roba in tutte le partizioni di sdb
<enzotib> per fortuna grub è fatto in modo che se sbagli non modifica il grub.cfg
<enzotib> ma come preferisci
<D4V|DE> beh che dire
<D4V|DE> proviamo
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> D4V|DE, se vuoi stare più sicuro facciamo prima una copia di qualche files
<D4V|DE> ok
<enzotib> D4V|DE, sudo cp -a /etc/default/grub /etc/grub.d/ /boot/grub/ /root/
<D4V|DE> cp: impossibile sovrascrivere la non-directory "/root/grub" con la directory "/boot/grub/"
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ok sudo cp -a /boot/grub/ /root/boot-grub
<D4V|DE> fatto
<enzotib> D4V|DE, poi facciamo qualche verifica: sudo diff -rq /etc/default/grub /root/grub
<enzotib> D4V|DE, sudo diff -rq /etc/grub.d/ /root/grub.d/
<enzotib> D4V|DE, sudo diff -rq /boot/grub/ /root/boot-grub/
<D4V|DE> fatto
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ok, ora kdesudo kate /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<D4V|DE> enzotib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332329/
<enzotib> ok, un minuto
<D4V|DE> enzotib,  ma quando c'è da aggiornare un kernel suse o ubuntu
<D4V|DE> c'è da rifare tutto questo procedimento?
 * acquarica saluta tutti xD
<enzotib> D4V|DE, no, un minuto che ti dico cosa aggiungere in quel file
<D4V|DE> ok
<acquarica> ragazzi vorrei fare una domanda per capire se qualcuno mi può dare una mano: ho collegato il mio modem tramite eth0 a ubuntu 12.04, creo l'hotspot tramite la mia scheda wifi e il mio secondo pc la riconosce tranquillamente e si connette. Come mai il mio galaxy nexus invece non rileva proprio la rete wireless?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, prendi questa roba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332336/
<enzotib> D4V|DE, e mettila alla fine di quel file
<enzotib> acquarica, è una connessione ad-hoc?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, prima di salvare, fammi vedere come è venuto il file
<acquarica> enzotib:  si ho provato anche infrastruttura ma niente.. il nexus nn la vede proprio
<enzotib> acquarica, le connessioni ad-hoc mi pare che i sistemi android non le vedono di default, a meno che non installi qualche app particolare (che necessita dei privilegi di root)
<enzotib> acquarica, invece un ap (infrastruttura dovrebbe essere come un ap, immagino) dovrebbe vederla tranquillamente
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> enzotib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332349/
<enzotib> D4V|DE, ok, salva e chiudi
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> poi?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, poi dai sudo update-grub
<D4V|DE> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332363/
<acquarica> enzotib: scusami per il ritardo, ero al telefono. Comunque grazie mille, ora provo a rifare l'hotspot come infrastruttura altrimenti cerco qualche app per android.. grazie ancora :D
<enzotib> D4V|DE, prova a riavviare, e vedi se compare e funziona l'entry per opensuse
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> mo provo
<D4V|DE> e se non parte più nulla?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, avvii con un livecd e sistemiamo
<enzotib> ma non credo proprio
<D4V|DE> ok
<D4V|DE> provo allora
<DAVIDA> ciao ragazzi ho una domanda, ho installato sullu stesso hd sia xbuntu che xp, ora vorrei eliminare xp, come posso fare senza incasinare il tutto
<DAVIDA> ?
<enzotib> DAVIDA, il pc parte con grub?
<DAVIDA> si
<D4V|DE> enzotib, niente
<D4V|DE> sono di nuovo su kubuntu
<enzotib> DAVIDA, la cosa più semplice è formattare la partizione di windows ed usarla come dati
<enzotib> D4V|DE, non compare proprio?
<D4V|DE> nono
<DAVIDA> ma vedo su gparted che la partizione di xp e di boot
<enzotib> DAVIDA, non c'entra niente, il flag di boot non viene proprio preso in considerazione da linux
<DAVIDA> bene, allora semplicemente formatto xp e lo uso come dati?
<enzotib> DAVIDA, sì, poi si può vedere se si può integrare in una delle partizioni esistenti o usarla come /home, ma questo già diventa più difficile
<DAVIDA> no a me basta queso grazie ancora... posso anche estendere la partizione di xbuntu
<DAVIDA> ciao, ho tolto xp ma mi appare ancora grub e mi permette di scegliere xp anche se l'ho eliminato
<enzotib> DAVIDA, sudo update-grub, ed è fatta
<D4V|DE> enzotib, quindi?
<enzotib> D4V|DE, quindi non so
<enzotib> D4V|DE, se vuoi rimettiamo a posto, ma non so che altro fare
<D4V|DE> si forse è meglio
<enzotib> D4V|DE, kdesudo kate /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<cristian_c> DAV|DE, potrebbe essere un'idea installare invece opensuse o fedore con sdb collegato :)
<cristian_c> *fedora
<D4V|DE> e se per caso la prepotenza dell'installer mi sfiora una partizione
<cristian_c> ?
<D4V|DE> vado dal team di suse e li mitraglio
<D4V|DE> XD
<DAVIDA> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1332460/
<cristian_c> conosci il team? XD
<D4V|DE> no ma mi informo e ci vado
<D4V|DE> :°D
<D4V|DE> uahuhauha
<DAVIDA> guardA CHE MI APPARE
<enzotib> DAVIDA, è sudo, non sudu
<cristian_c> lol
<D4V|DE> DAVIDA, sei siciliana?
<DAVIDA> SICILIANO
<D4V|DE> si sente :°D
<D4V|DE> auhauha
<DAVIDA> lol avivi ragione, oggi sono un po dislessico
<DAVIDA> grazie ora va
<DAVIDA> ciao
<DAVIDA> d
<naxil> qualcuno mai usate xlink kai engine con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> naxil, hai risolto con il problema precedente?
<naxil> no
<naxil> non importa cmq
<cristian_c> lol
<naxil> senti na cosa
<naxil> mi serve na mano
<cristian_c> se vuoi ho un piede di scorta
<naxil> ho acceso l'ipforwarding con echo 1
<naxil> ma per dire che va fatto sulla porta 30000?
<cristian_c> naxil, dove hai preso queste istruzioni?
<naxil> per fare il virtual routing
<cristian_c> cioe?
<naxil> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<naxil> non avendo il router e avendo connessione internet key.. per condividerla da eth1 ho dovuto dare delle regole
<naxil> ora pero cozzo contro tutte quelle impostazione che chiedono di aprire porte sul router! ma se io il router non ce lho..
<naxil> come faccio?
<cristian_c> naxil, dove hai preso queste istruzioni?
<naxil> da un sito che spiegava come fare a condividere la connessione senza router
<cristian_c> uhm
<naxil> ho dato anche questo come regola iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<cristian_c> naxil, puoi fornirmi il link in privato?
<naxil> ora la console xbox riesce a connettersi ad internet attraverso eth1 e la internet key
<naxil> a che ti serve?
<naxil> io voglio sapere ora come aprire porte udp eccetera
<cristian_c> naxil, così controllo
<cristian_c> uhm
<naxil> funziona tutto cmq
<naxil> ora il sito di preciso non lo ricordo
<naxil> ma le regole so quelle
<cristian_c> sudo iptables -L | less
<naxil> io devo farl=
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> sì
<naxil> http://dpaste.com/824456/
<naxil> eccolo
<naxil> cosi riesco a condividere la connessione internet key (Eth2) con solo la scheda di rete.. ma il mio problema e' quando le applicazioni richiedono roba tipo "aprire questa porta nel router" ma io il router non ce l'ho. come faccio?
<cristian_c> naxil, quale porta vorresti aprire?
<naxil> 30000 forward
<naxil> cristian_c, ?
<cristian_c> sì, sto guardando
<cristian_c> naxil, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=535305
<naxil> usando firestarter? che poi e' sempre ufw giusto?
<naxil> ma e' sempre lo stsso firewall?
<naxil> cristian_c,  io nella lista delle porte non ho ne tcp en udp
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> sì, usando firestarter
<bodyowns> ciao a tutti ! c'e qualcuno che sa come si fa installare i driver di nvidia ?
<cristian_c> è una gui per iptables
<bodyowns> ragazzi ? mi potrebe aiura per favore qualcuno ?
<naxil> ok.. ma non ho udp
<bodyowns> naxil
<bodyowns> mi potresti spiegare per favore
<bodyowns> come faccio d installare i driver di nvidia ?
<bodyowns> ho 12.10, uso nvidia gt 540m
<naxil> dice servizio sconosciuto
<Guest34848> ciao, ho installato ubuntu su una partizione estesa, vorrei sapere se posso estendere questa partizione
<cristian_c> naxil, beh, non è detto che tu debba utilizzare uno di quei protocolli per forza
<massy> salve
<massy> we fetentone
<DD3my> ciao massy
<DD3my> ciao Fetentone
<maximo> salve
<maximo> volevo un'informazione
<DD3my> maximo, esponi
<maximo> ho un netbook acer aspire one
<maximo> e volevo caricare ubuntu ma non trovo i driver
<maximo> per caso c'è qualche versione di ubuntu che trova i driver in automatico?
<DD3my> maximo, hai gia provato a fare una ricerca in google?
<maximo> si ma non si trova nulla
<DD3my> http://www.aspireone.it/acer-aspire-one-e-ubuntu-linux-una-guida-piu-o-meno-completa-47.html
<DD3my> i driver maximo li trovi qui
<DD3my> http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_one_110.html
<massy> ciao daniele, tutto a posto??
<Fetentone> ciao DD3my scusa ero un poco assente
<Fetentone> massy, ciao, ero assente
<DD3my> ciao massy, si tutto bene grazie tu? come stai?
<DD3my> Fetentone, tranquillo :)
<massy> bene bene
<massy> sto faccendo quel lavoro danie'
<massy> di translate ehehehe
<massy> solo che col lavoro ho poco tempo
<massy> cmq sai che un amico mi ha passato una versione o distro modificata di ubuntu 12.04
<DD3my> massy, l importante e che capisca cio che stai leggendo :)
<Fetentone> massy, mica la versione modificata è quella del Prof. Cantaro?
<DD3my> massy, pero andiamo in pvt che questo è il chan di supporto :)
<DD3my> oppure andiamo in ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock>  ciaraga ad ogni avvio mi chiede la password del portachiavi.... mi pare che devo resettare ma non mi ricordo dove......sto nella 12.10 unity
<aNz89> c'è nessuno disponibile per dei chiarimenti sull'installazione di ubuntu 12.10 in dual boot con windows 8?
<riki> qualcuno sa indicarmi qual'è la cartella che ubuntu tweak utilizza per salvare le immagini scaricate da "love wallpaper hd"
<riki> qualcuno sa indicarmi qual'è la cartella che ubuntu tweak utilizza per salvare le immagini scaricate da "love wallpaper hd"
<riki> qualcuno sa indicarmi qual'è la cartella che ubuntu tweak utilizza per salvare le immagini scaricate da "love wallpaper hd"
<riki> qualcuno sa indicarmi qual'è la cartella che ubuntu tweak utilizza per salvare le immagini scaricate da "love wallpaper hd"
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-28
<fetentone> #ubuntu-it-chat
<Kyan-> yo
<mirko_> ho ubuntu 9.04 e dovrei fare l'aggiornamento il guaio che non mi va il lettore cd e non va il boot da usb come posso fare?
<akis24> giorno
<jack3viso> ho un problema con un DELL Inspiron 6400 la scheda ethernet e wifi non riconosciuta c'e' qualche forum con la soluzione.
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<windows> windows is the best
<windows> :D
<windows> c'è qualcuno?
<windows> ç.ç
<windows> ciao windows
<windows> ciao
<windows> come va?
<windows> bene e tu?
<windows> bene
<windows> dio porco
<windows> D:
<nocazzo> io odio windows
<nocazzo> chi me lo succhia??
<kimal73> mi dice che ubuntu ha a disposizione solamente 254 mega e inizia a dirmi che lo spazio è insufficiente. Posso allargare la partizione con gparted rimpicciolendo un poco quella di windows?? o succede un casino?
<glpiana> kimal73, la cosa potrebbe essere fattibile. dipende da come è partizionato il disco. ma è incasinata e pericolosa per i tuoi dati
<glpiana> kimal73, potrebbe essere invece una cosa buona dare una ripulita. se hai voglia procediamo
<kimal73> no glpiana sai cos'è? che avevo fatto questa partizione per ubuntu giusto il necessario per far navigare mia mamma. ma il fatto è che ora sia lei che mio padre producono qualche file anche... come avviene in natura quando due persone si incontrano :D
<glpiana> kimal73, oki, ma io a dare un paio di comandi ci proverei comunque
<kimal73> a se mi aiuti lo faccio subito
<glpiana> kimal73, apri un terminale
<kimal73> fatto
<kimal73_> glpiana: ok sono qui
<glpiana> kimal73, scrivi: df    e metti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | kimal73_
<ubot-it> kimal73_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kimal73_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6317222/
<glpiana> kimal73_, ora dai: sudo apt-get clean          e poi di nuovo df
<kimal73_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6317228/
<kimal73_> non si è liberato molto spazio
<glpiana> kimal73_, oki, ora scrivi: uname -a         e poi dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> kimal73_, mettimi entrambi gli output su pastebin
<kimal73_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6317238/
<glpiana> kimal73_, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5*
<kimal73_> ci mette un pò
<glpiana> kimal73_, sì, lascialo lavorare :)
<kimal73_> avere tutti quei kernel riempie lo spazio?
<glpiana> kimal73_, certo
<glpiana> alla fine tu ne usi uno, l'ultimo
<kimal73_> glpiana: fatto
<kimal73_> df?
<glpiana> kimal73_, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.8.0-21-generic linux-image-3.8.0-22-generic linux-image-3.8.0-23-generic linux-image-3.8.0-25-generic linux-image-3.8.0-26-generic linux-image-3.8.0-27-generic
<kimal73_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6317269/
<glpiana> kimal73_, sudo apt-get autoremove
<kimal73_> df 61%
<glpiana> kimal73_, ridai: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<kimal73_> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> kimal73_, su pastebin
<kimal73_> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6317288/
<glpiana> kimal73_, problema. prima che comando hai dato? hai mica usato 'asterisco per i kernel 3.8 ?
<kimal73_> sì
<kimal73_> pensavo fosse parte del comando
<glpiana> kimal73_, e perchè di grazia? hai levato pure il kernel in uso
<glpiana> kimal73_, scrivi subito: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<kimal73_> l'asterisco di solito si usa per prendere più files con stesso nome iniziale
<glpiana> kimal73_, li hai presi tutti, mentre io te li ho elencati uno per uno per mantenerne un paio
<kimal73_> e che fa ? ora lo sta reinstallando
<glpiana> kimal73_, se non c'è il kernel il pc non parte. ecco che fa. tutto lì :)
<kimal73_> glpiana: sì ma l'asterisco nel comando ce l'avevi messo tu
<kimal73_> pensavo fosse così
<glpiana> kimal73_, ma io l'ho messo per il 3.5 non per i 3.8
<glpiana> <glpiana> kimal73_, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.5* <---- vedi?
<kimal73_> glpiana: ti garantisco che sto cpiando ed incollando
<kimal73_> le cose che scrivi
<kimal73_> non sono sicuro che l'ha tolto per questo motio
<glpiana> bah. vabbè. quando finisce l'installazione del kernel metti su pastebin
<kimal73_> cosa metto su pastebin?
<glpiana> kimal73_, sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<kimal73_> glpiana:dice che i seguenti pacchetti sono già installati recentemente e non c'è bisogno...
<glpiana> ridai: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<kimal73_> non recentemente ma dice automaticamente
<kimal73_> ok ci sono 4 kernel
<glpiana> kimal73_, fa vedere
<kimal73_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6317318/
<Daniela_> salve a tutti
<glpiana> kimal73_, ok. dai df
<Daniela_> vorrei sapere delle informazioni sull'applicazione di amazon, è possibile farlo qui?
<kimal73_> fatto
<kimal73_> glpiana: 63%
<kimal73_> credo vada bene così
<glpiana> Daniela_, che applicazione di amazon?
<kimal73_> o c'è altro che si può fare?
<Daniela_> amazon in generale
<glpiana> kimal73_, ok. per sicurezza riavvia
<glpiana> Daniela_, no, chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<kimal73_> ok
<kimal73> glpiana, mi pare che va tutto bene
<glpiana> kimal73, ok
<kimal73> quindi ora ho solo il 61% di spazio occupato
<kimal73> per sapere lo spazio cmplessivo che occupa la partizione di ubuntu come si fa?
<akis24> df -h credo
<antunello> ragazzi come faccio a ripristinare la shell di login??? mi sta dando alcune noie!!!! grazie...
<antunello> ragazzi preferirei fare tutto da terminale....
<glpiana> antunello, che intendi per ripristinare? l'hai disisntallata o hai messo login automatico?
<antunello> avevo installato gnome 3 e l'ho disintallato e pertanto non accedo più alla shell di login... mi sono collegato aprendo il terminale... con il comando ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> antunello, che interfaccia vorresti usare?
<antunello> quellla di default... unity mi pare...
<glpiana> antunello, nel terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep unity                e vediamo che esce
<antunello> ok ci provo.... grazie glpiana
<glpiana> antunello, sì, ma devi dirmi cosa esce
<micheg> dei conti se ne occupa lo zio antunello fiiiiiii
<antunello> micheg: MITICO!!!!!!!! hai colto nel segno...
<antunello> glpiana: ome faccio a comunicartelo???? è abbastanza lunghetto.... cosa ti interessa in particolare ?
<glpiana> antunello, voglio sapre se di fianco al pacchetto uniti, a sinistra, leggi "ii" o "rc" o altro
<antunello> glpiana: c'è scritto ii
<glpiana> antunello, quando avvii il pc cosa succede? fin dove carica?
<antunello> carica i file ma non accedo alla shell di login!!! i file di sistema sembrerebbe caricarli...
<glpiana> antunello, da terminale ora sei loggato come utente?
<antunello> esattamente
<glpiana> antunello, scrivi: startx
<antunello> fatto
<glpiana> antunello, che fa?
<antunello> è comparso uno schermo blu... ma non mi permette di fare alcunchè...
<glpiana> antunello, ctrl+alt+f1 e torna in console. premi ctrl+c per interrompere il comando di prima. dimmi se ti restituisce il prompt
<antunello> errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the x server... glpiana devo essere più preciso?
<glpiana> antunello, dimmi se ti ha ridato il prompt
<antunello> cioè?
<glpiana> antunello, puoi scrivere comandi o hai il temrinale occupato?
<antunello> sto installando il deskop mate... quindi il terminale dovrebbe essere occupato...
<glpiana> antunello, vabbè se intanto stai facendo altro finisci di fare quello che vuoi e poi ne riparliamo
<antunello> glpiana: tutto come prima... la shell di login non viene caricata...
<glpiana> antunello, beh ci credo, visto che non abbiamo fatto nulla. poi non so che cosa hai fatto tu...
<antunello> cosa mi consigli???
<glpiana> antunello, scrivi nella shell: sudo service lightdm restart
<antunello> sembrerebbe funzionare ...
<antunello> adessso controllo se ci sono altri problemi....
<antunello> cia' glpiana grazie, mi sei stato molto utile
<glpiana> antunello, fin che non riavvii e non parte da solo non è detto che sia a posto
<Alex_> ciao
<pepigno75> buon ubuntu a tutti
<garghy> Ciao! Come posso fare per riprodurre file .ape ( monkey audio ) su ubuntu 13.10?
<garghy> Ho provato con guayadeque e non funziona. Ho provato sotto wine con foobar2000 con plugin monkey audio, ma non funziona.  Chi può mi aiuti perché sarei costretto ad avere anche windows e non lo voglio sul nettop, ce l' ho già sul pc.  Grazie ragazzi!
<garghy> PS: ho anche molti cd rippati con file .cue ed un unico file .ape e foobar2000 su win mi divide le canzoni (solo a monitor)
<glpiana> garghy, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=503987 prova a leggere qui per la conversione
<glpiana> garghy, e anche qui http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/split-ape-and-flac-files-in-ubuntu-and.html
<garghy> Ho 3 TB di ape e non voglio convertirli...  Ora guardo i link, grazie!
<garghy> Non voglio splittarli, ma un lettore che come fa già foobar2000 al momento della riproduzione mi gestisca la coppia ape cue come se fossero canzoni separate.
<garghy> Strano che ubuntu non supporti i monkey audio...  Mi sembra sia opensource
<garghy> Ho guardato anche qui: http://ubuntuguide.net/play-ape-file-in-ubuntu-using-default-banshee-music-player              ma  nisba!
<glpiana> garghy, mplayer legge gli ape. ho appena provato
<ROMEOPAPA> salve, dopo l'aggiornamento a 13.10 ho un problema con virtualbox, posso chiedere qui?
<glpiana> ROMEOPAPA, chiedi
<ROMEOPAPA> mi da "apertura di una sessione di macchian virtuale non riuscita"
<glpiana> ROMEOPAPA, darà motivazioni o dettagli
<ROMEOPAPA> failed to open/create the internal network
<ROMEOPAPA> HostinterfaceNetworking-eth0
<ROMEOPAPA> i dettagli dell'errore sono:
<ROMEOPAPA>  Codice 'uscita:  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Componente:  Console Interfaccia:  IConsole {db7ab4ca-2a3f-4183-9243-c1208da92392}
<ROMEOPAPA> ovviamente basta disattivare le schede di rete nella macchian virtuale e funzione, ma senza rete
<garghy_> http://www.securitronlinux.com/ubuntu-2/audacious-music-player-for-linux-mint-14-supports-the-ape-music-format-out-of-the-box/
<garghy_> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/install-audacious-34-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<glpiana> garghy_, hai letto sopra? mplayer legge gli ape
<garghy_> Ho provato ed  è tipo un clone di winamp e funziona. L' unica pecca è che mi gestisce i file cue e ape unico come se fosse una singola canzone da 74 minuti....
<stehard2013> salve
<garghy_> Ho letto, ora provo anche con mplayer.
<stehard2013> ma perche qbittorrent va lento?
<garghy_> Come fare per aggiornare i tag su ubuntu software center in modo che se cerco monkey audio mi appare anche mplayer? mando una mail a canonical col suggerimento?
<glpiana> !chat | stehard2013
<ubot-it> stehard2013: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ROMEOPAPA> glpiana, hai suggerimenti?
<glpiana> ROMEOPAPA, sto guardando
<glpiana> ROMEOPAPA, apri un temrinale e scrivi: ls -la .VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml*
<glpiana> !paste | ROMEOPAPA
<ubot-it> ROMEOPAPA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<garghy_> mplayer non si apre, mi da errore: error in skin config file on line 6: PNG read error in /usr/share/mplayer/skins/default/main      poi una volta fatto ok mi da: Config file processing error with skin 'default'
<ROMEOPAPA> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6318309/
<ROMEOPAPA> glpiana, o che è?
<glpiana> garghy_, mplayer è un comando da terminale. che gui hai installato?
<glpiana> ROMEOPAPA, mv .VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml .VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml_old
<glpiana> ROMEOPAPA, cp .VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml-prev .VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml
<garghy_> non sapevo! Dove le trovo le gui?
<glpiana> ROMEOPAPA, poi riavvia virtualbox e vedi se va
<ROMEOPAPA> glpiana, no non va...
<glpiana> ROMEOPAPA, che macchina virtualizzi? windows?
<ROMEOPAPA> glpiana, ovvio...
<ROMEOPAPA> XP sp3
<glpiana> ovvio? perchè dovrebbe essere ovvio?
<ROMEOPAPA> glpiana, no scusa hai ragione c'ho pensato dopo averlo scritto
<glpiana> ROMEOPAPA, e come configuri la rete? nat come di default?
<ROMEOPAPA> glpiana, no, con bridge
<ROMEOPAPA> glpiana, ma non so perchè, quando l'ho istallato la prima volta NAT non mi funzionava probabilmente
<hitman> salve, è possibile installare ubuntu touch da terminale?
<glpiana> ROMEOPAPA, e se la metti come nat funziona?
<garghy_> ho trovato le skin ma non me le fa scompattare nella cartella skin di mplayer, dice che non ho i permessi.. che devo fare?     PS: ora devo scappare, potete rispondermi  quì: garghy@email.it o quì, http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/7047/come-fare-per-riprodurre-file-ape-monkey-audio-su-ubuntu-1310
<ROMEOPAPA> glpiana, partito con NAT, ora vedo se funziona
<ROMEOPAPA> glpiana, sembra di si, motivo?
<glpiana> garghy_, le skin non c'entrano nulla. prova da terminale: mplayer nomefile.ape
<glpiana> ROMEOPAPA, boh
<ROMEOPAPA> glpiana, bene...ottimo motiva
<ROMEOPAPA> grazie
<ROMEOPAPA> e ciao
<akis24> ciao
<xPrise97> salve
<checco> ciao a tutti, ho notato il mio pc quando esce dalla sospensione si blocca tutto,per caso centra con la memoria swap? in tal caso come posso creaarla senza fare danni alle partizioni e quindi ai dati ?
<checco> ciao a tutti, ho notato il mio pc quando esce dalla sospensione si blocca tutto,per caso centra con la memoria swap? in tal caso come posso creaarla senza fare danni alle partizioni e quindi ai dati ?
<Innerina> Qualcuno mi ripassa il famoso comando per ripristinare il grub dopo rimossi i linux header?
<akis24> Innerina: sudo update-grub
<Innerina> Grazieee me l'ero dimenticata!
<akis24> prego
<Innerina> Solo che ora ho il Grub 2 quindi dovrebbe essere sudo update-grub2
<akis24> yes
<Innerina> ho visto ora una guida dedicata
<Derion> Sera, ragazzi, ho appena cominciato ad usare 13.10, sono nuovo del mondo di ubuntu, qualcuno mi saprebbe dare qualche consiglio su come scaricare wine? e che versione devo scaricare?
<akis24> Derion:  wine lo trovi dal software center
<Derion> ok, provo a "smanettare" un pochino, sperando di capirci qualocsa..
<akis24> Derion: ti basta usare " cerca" dal software center
<Derion> ok akis24, è più semplice di quanto pensassi, mi scuso per aver chiesto una cosa così semplice =)
<akis24> :)
<Derion> altro consiglio, come browser mi consiglieresti chromium?
<Innerina> Ottimo, ho sistemato i headers... avevo anche vecchi linux che pensavo non ci fossero più da sinaptic... li avevo rimossi manualmente! O.o
<akis24> hai firefox penso  e chromium  da potere installare a paicere
<akis24> piacere*
<Derion> ok, ma a livello prestazionale i due non differiscono molto?
<akis24> io uso firefox
<akis24> Derion:  una scelta personale ..
<Derion> ok, grazie mille e scusa ancora per la domanda banale, eheh ci vuole pazienza cn noi inesperti
<akis24> Derion: non direi siano tanto differenti
<Innerina> Chrome è sostanzialmente più veloce in avvio... però firefox ha il pregio di avere le estensioni a portata di click ^^
<checco> ciao a tutti,ancora, come faccio a estrarre il contenuto di una o piu cartelle all interno di una cartella precisa, e quindi se ho tante cartelle con milioni di file dentro ognuna come faccio a metterli tutti su una cartella?
<akis24> checco: usa il gestore di archivi prova a cliccare col destro del mouse sul file da estrarre e sulla finestra che si apre dovresti avere l'opzione  per estrarre
<checco> akis24:  proviamo cosi,
<radioiaaneg> buona sera a tutti
<checco> akis24:  allora mettiamo il caso che hai 200 cartelle con all interno di ognuna 400 file, come si potrebbe farlo in modo piu semplice,? fare gia fa ma 200 volte ...lol
<radioiaaneg> il mio notebook sembra avere un serio problema che non riesco a risolvere
<akis24> checco: potresti forse farlo da comandi in manuale ma non ne sono certo ...
<akis24> radioiaaneg: descrivilo magari qualcuno legge e se ha la risposta ti aiuta ..
<checco> ok grazie mille fa nulla
<akis24> prego
<radioiaaneg> si avvia subito gnu grub version 2.00, non arriva nemmeno a fare vedere lo splash iniziale della asus
<akis24> radioiaaneg: hai piu' OS installati ?
<radioiaaneg> non credo
<radioiaaneg> è successo da quando ho tentato di reinstallare ubuntu studio
<tron_> che procedura hai seguito per reinstallare?
<radioiaaneg> ma sono quasi sicuro di aver scelto l'opzione cancella tutto e installa
<akis24> radioiaaneg: hai solo ubuntu sul notebbok ?
<radioiaaneg> immagine da pendrive avviabile
<radioiaaneg> ho solo ubuntu
<radioiaaneg> avevo installato sopra win7
<tron_> non è che per caso, senza volere hai scritto il bootloader sulla pendrive?
<radioiaaneg> ma gli ho detto di eliminare tutto
<radioiaaneg> infatti funzionava tutto
<radioiaaneg> mi sa di si
<radioiaaneg> lo ha fatto in automatico creatore dischi avvio
<radioiaaneg> che significa tutto cio?
<tron_> non vorrei che in fase di scrittura del mbr fosse impostato la pendrive
<radioiaaneg> che posso fare?
<tron_> in parole povere il bootmanager è installato sulla pendrive...
<radioiaaneg> che faccio aggiorno il bios?
<tron_> sinceramente, al tuo posto reinstalleri tutto, è decisamente più rapido
<akis24> radioiaaneg: avvia  dalla usb e segui la procedura di ripristino  con attenzione http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Legacy/Ripristino
<tron_> no!
<tron_> non toccare il bios
<radioiaaneg> ho già reinstallato
<tron_> mai fare upgrade del bios se non per gravi problemi
<radioiaaneg> ma quando parte il boot dell'immagine di installazione parte già con la grafica semplice di grub
<radioiaaneg> bianco e nero
<radioiaaneg> come se avessi perso l'interfaccia grafica dell'installazione
<Innerina> Ma GNOME c'é ancora nelle versioni dopo la 12.04 lts?
<radioiaaneg> non parte nemmeno più la scritta asus
<Innerina> Intendo l'interfaccia alternativa, di base prima di Unity...
<tron_> @innerina, il GNOME dei tempi d'oro stile redhat non c'è più
<tron_> @innerina, c'è solo Unity o GNOME3 (stile quello di Fedora per intenderci)
<Innerina> Aaaah volevo sapere questo!
<Innerina> Mi sa che userò Gnome 3
<tron_> @innerina, io uso ubuntu con unity e, ad oggi con la 13.10 mi trovo bene.
<Innerina> Non mi piace Unity
<radioiaaneg> nessuno ha idea di cosa posso fare?
<tron_> @Innerina, puoi usare xfce, kde, enlightment...
<Innerina> Tron, mi conviene fare l'upgrade fino alla 13.10?
<Innerina> O aspettare che esca la prossima che è lts?
<tron_> dipende
<tron_> la lts è più stabile e sicura, io la uso per i server ubuntu dei clienti
<Innerina> perché lo sto sistemando prima di fare gli upgrade...
<tron_> sul mio pc invece uso quasi sempre l'ultimo grido...
<Innerina> Uhm... Vediamo, grazie ^^
<tron_> io ero fan di gnome... poi passai a kde... e ora da un pò uso unity... meno personalizzabile ok...
<tron_> ultimamente pensavo di buttarmi su debian...
<tron_> ecco, prova debian, secondo me ti trovi bene.
<Innerina> C'é qualcosa di simile al vecchio Gnome graficamente?
<tron_> @radioiaaneg: mi sa che è corrotta l'immagine
<Innerina> Sì ma Debian non ha un supporto o forum come Ubuntu... o sbaglio?
<tron_> della chiavetta
<Innerina> Poi l'ho in dual boot e cambiare sistema operativo è un pò rischioso
<tron_> forum ne trovi
<akis24> radioiaaneg: ma il problema vero quale è  che è in bianconero o che non si avvia il notebook ?
<tron_> chiaro, ubuntu è la più diffusa...
<tron_> raioiaaneg, tu hai una distro live su cd/dvd ?
<tron_> che so tipo knoppix o la stessa ubuntu...?
<radioiaaneg> non ho lettore
<tron_> tu hai toccato qualche settaggio nel bios?
<radioiaaneg> si ma ho anche ricaricato i paramentri ottimizzati
<tron_> mmm... per avviare da chiavetta usb hai sicuramente impostato il bios per fare il boot da usb...
<radioiaaneg> il problema e che non si avviail notebook
<tron_> non è che hai messo come unico dispositivo di boot la usb e ora non legge l'hdd?
<radioiaaneg> mi da riga di comando grub
<tron_> ti da messaggi d'errore?
<radioiaaneg> boot option #1 ubuntustudio (P0: WDC WD5000LPVX-80VOTTO)
<tron_> quindi di default vede il disco WesterdDigital sembrerebbe...
<tron_> scusa ma se tenti di reinstallare di nuovo tutto... che ti dice?
<radioiaaneg> boot option 2 UEFI Sandisk....
<radioiaaneg> già provato
<radioiaaneg> quando mi dice di riavviare per utilizzare il sistema
<radioiaaneg> riparte sta maledetta schermata biano e nero di grub che dice:
<tron_> quindi tu hai già riavviato, reinstallato, tutto è andato a buon fine, e al primo avvio di sistema ti si inchioda su grub
<radioiaaneg> sisi
<radioiaaneg> credevo di essere già un po pratico
<akis24> radioiaaneg: avvia  dalla usb e segui la procedura di ripristino  con attenzione http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Legacy/Ripristino
<akis24>  e duee
<radioiaaneg> Minimal bash-like editing is supported.for the first work
<radioiaaneg> scusa akis non avevo letto
<radioiaaneg> ma com'è che è scomparsa pure la splash della asus?
<Innerina> Domanda stupida, ci sono dei pacchetti inutili in ubuntu che posso rimuovere manualmente?
<Innerina> Tipo i Linux Headers
<tron_> @akis24, la procedura che hai postato necessita di un terminale
<Innerina> (ovviamente quelli di troppo s'intende)
<tron_> e radioiaaneg non ha un terminale disponibile...
<akis24> tron_:  che da usb termianle non esiste ?
<akis24> terminale*
<radioiaaneg> non ho l'unita dvd
<radioiaaneg> è piatto
<Innerina> serve una pennetta usb con dentro una semplicissima distro linux avviabile da lì
<tron_> mmm akis24 non ti seguo
<Innerina> e da lì puoi usare il terminale
<radioiaaneg> mi rifaccio l'installer usb ?
<tron_> fermi tutti ragazzi... il terminale preclude che ci sia un sistema operativo funzionante, con o senza X... Ora, mi pare di capire
<tron_> che la chiavetta NON è una distro live
<tron_> ma un'installazione pure
<tron_> pura
<Innerina> ecco, servirebbe distro live...
<tron_> inoltre fermandosi sul grub significa che sotto non ha alcun terminale perchè il OS non è ancora avviato...
<tron_> io ho capito questo
<Innerina> o almeno credo
<Innerina> vabbuò, quitto
<radioiaaneg> nono
<radioiaaneg> se voglio l'avvio senza installare
<radioiaaneg> ok
<tron_> ah
<radioiaaneg> allora il terminale lo posso usare
<radioiaaneg> procedo?
<tron_> yes sir
<radioiaaneg> tnx
<tron_> io credevo partisse l'installazione... ma se riesci ad avviare una live, poi apri il terminale e agisci come suggeriva akis24
<radioiaaneg> selezionato try ubuntu without installing
<radioiaaneg> e torna anche la splash della asus?
<radioiaaneg> non che me ne freghi
<radioiaaneg> tanto della asus
<radioiaaneg> mami preoccupava che c'erano casini nel bios
<tron_> ora taglio la corda che sono indietro col lavoro, saluti
<radioiaaneg> akis ci sonop 3 metodi inizio dal primo?
<radioiaaneg> ciao tron grazie
<radioiaaneg> prima procedura fallita
<radioiaaneg> al comando sudo grub mi risponde command not found
<m1tO> salve!
<radioiaaneg> akis la prima procedura di ripristino è fallita
<radioiaaneg> non risonsce il comando sudo grub
<radioiaaneg> akis scusa a me serve solo linux si può rimuovere sto grub<'
<radioiaaneg> scusate come faccio a liberarmi di grub che sembra aver preso il controllo totale del pc?
<Dap_> ubuntu 12.04 si blocca dopo pochi secondi dopo il login ?Qualcuno ha qualche soluzione?
<simone> salve a tutti
<simone> avrei bisogno di aiuto urgente
<simone> qualcuno è disponibile?
<akis24> simone: esponi
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<simone> sul mio pc avevo la distribuzione ubuntu 13.04, oggi ho eseguito l'aggiornamento alla 13.10, ma inaspettatamente si è bloccato l'avanzamento, quindi l'ho interrotto. Riavviando poi il pc ho notato che l'interfaccia del sistema è quella di Ubuntu 13.10, ma non funziona assolutamente niente, non ho accesso a menù e a nessun tipo di configurazione, nemmeno al terminale. Volevo chiedervi dunque come posso procedere per non perdere 
<akis24> simone: serve qualcuno esperto aspetta se qualcuno risponde ..
<simone> ti ringrazio lo stesso, purtroppo è urgente perchè stavo lavorando sul progetto di alcuni scheduler, speriamo ci sia qualcuno che possa aiutarmi
<radioiaaneg> buona sera a tutti
<radioiaaneg> ho installato ubuntu e non si avvia
<radioiaaneg> mi compare solo una finestra di grub con riga di comando
<radioiaaneg> ho già provato a reinstallare
<radioiaaneg> non ho windows, lho già rimosso quando installai ubuntu qualche giorno fa e funzionava
<fetentone> radioiaaneg, ma cosa dice, una scritta deve uscire
<radioiaaneg> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<radioiaaneg> si
<fetentone> e cosa
<radioiaaneg> minimal bash-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions.Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions
<radioiaaneg> mi chide comandi
<radioiaaneg> mi chiede comandi
<ls960> radioiaaneg, hai installato da chiavetta usb?
<radioiaaneg> si
<fetentone> radioiaaneg, penso che questo link ti può aiutare: http://blog.drmouse.it/2011/ubuntu-problema-di-boot-grub-dopo-un-aggiornamento-failure-grub-boot-after-update/
<ls960> avvia il pc con la chiavetta inserita, ma dall'hd, non dalla live
<radioiaaneg> non me lo permette
<ls960> mi sa che grub è sulla chiavetta e non sull'hd
<radioiaaneg_> se faccio fare il boot dall'hd mi dice
<radioiaaneg_> la stessa cosa
<porto942> salve avrei bisogno di un'informazione. quando installo mysql-server mi compare
<porto942> root@matteo-linux:/home/matteo# sudo apt-get install mysql-server E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<porto942> qualcuno sa dirmi come risolvere?
<simone> salve ragazzi, purtroppo oggi durante l'aggiornamento alla versione 13.10 l'upgrade si è bloccato e quindi l'ho chiuso. Il problema è che al riavvio del pc ho l'interfaccia di ubuntu 13.10 ma non funziona niente, non ho accesso a terminale, ne a configurazione. Cosa posso fare per ripristinare?
<porto942> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi perchè dovrei realizzare un progetto per mercoledi e senza phpmyadmin non riesco a lavorare
<sergios> salve a tutti, il mio non capisco se è un falso problema... ho un dell insiron 15r n5110, e ho da poco instalato con somma felicità ubuntu studio 13.10,  quando avevo la 12.10 mi partivano le ventole a palla adesso pare che la cosa sia diminuita notevolmente! la mia domanda è questa esiste un monitor della velocità delle ventole, se si a quanto devono girare per essere entro uno standard di sicurezza?
<filippop> hi guys
<a7x> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<filippop> ciao a tutti
<filippop> ho bisogno di aiuto ragazzi
<filippop> ho un mini pc mk808b
<filippop> dove faccio partire ubuntu desktop
<filippop> fin qui tutto ok
<filippop> il problema si pone quando collego un monitor della benq touch screen
<filippop> il touch viene riconosciuto
<filippop> però è per i cavoli suoi
<filippop> il puntatore del mouse diventa incontrollabile
<filippop> non è un problema di calibrazione
<filippop> il problema è che il puntatore vai dove dice lui
<filippop> anche se lo schermo non viene toccato
<filippop> qualche aiuto?
<a7x> !invio
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<filippop> invio?
<a7x> leggi il consiglio del bot
<filippop> si si ho sbagliato
<a7x> filippop, il supporto al touch non ha una soluzione definitiva
<a7x> dipende dallo schermo, dalla casa madre, e dal supporto interno della distribuzione
<filippop> si infatti non esistono driver anche perchè lo schermo è fuori produzione
<filippop> però secondo me il problema è risolvibile in qualche modo, perchè il touchscreen funziona (male)
<a7x> difficile da dire
<a7x> per questi problemi ti suggerisco il forum
<ValerioC> Buonasera!
<luigimaesano2> Il calendario di thunderbird (estensioni: lightening + "provider for google calendar 0.25") è vuoto e inattivio dopo l'aggiornamento a  13.10. Si sincronizzava benissimo fino a 13.04
<cristian_c> filippop, hai risolto?
<cristian_c> luigimaesano2, hai aggiunto ppa?
<giannimartelli> ciao ragazzi, una domanda: se uso ubuntu con live key (con persistenza), fino a che punto posso fare aggiornamenti?
<luigimaesano2> cos'p ppa?
<luigimaesano2> > cristian_c cos'è ppa
<cristian_c> !ppa | luigimaesano2
<ubot-it> luigimaesano2: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<metalwall> ciao a tutti!!!!come faccio a capire se l'uscita hdmi e' attiva?
<Macyang96> Salve
<Macyang96> Potrei farvi una domanda facile facile? :)
<MacYang96> No, eh?
<nannes> MacYang96: Spara!
<cag3m> Buonasera, sto provando a "sbriccare" un telefono android, per fare ciò devo usare ubuntu ma ho dei problemi perchè non l'ho mai usato, C'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi?
<nannes> !domanda| MacYang96
<ubot-it> MacYang96: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<MacYang96> Dovrei aggiornare la mia versione di Ubuntu, c'è un modo per farlo senza live CD e sopratutto senza cambiare alcun programma di quelli installati?
<nannes> !chat | cag3m, non è proprio una cosa da scrivere nel canale ufficiale di supporto a ubuntu :)  Qui diamo aiuto per chi ha problemi con l'uso del sistema, non a chi vuole sbriccare il cell
<ubot-it> cag3m, non è proprio una cosa da scrivere nel canale ufficiale di supporto a ubuntu :)  Qui diamo aiuto per chi ha problemi con l'uso del sistema, non a chi vuole sbriccare il cell: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cag3m> Ok, sorry. Devo inserire dei comandi del tipo chmod -x ma quando premo invio mi esce no such files or directory
<nannes> cag3m: Significa che il file al quale tu stai puntando non esiste.
<nannes> O più probabilmente, hai fatto errori di ortografia nello scrivere il nome del file
<nannes> Per evitare questi errori, basta premere il tasto TAB, per l'autocompletamento
<MacYang96> *aspetta innoccentemente*
<cag3m> ok grazie ora provo
<nannes> MacYang96: Per favore specifica la versione corrente di ubuntu. Ok, vuoi, aggiornare all'ultima uscita, ma tu quale hai? :)
<MacYang96> Eh.. dove lo vedo? Ahaha non lo ricordo, scusa :)
<Riccardone> MacYang96: lsb_release -a
<nannes> MacYang96: Apri il terminale, scrivi il seguente comando e premi INVIO:
<nannes> lsb_release -a
<MacYang96> 12.04.3 :)
<nannes> Sicuro di voler aggiornare dalla 12.04 LTS (che è ancora stabile e hai il supporto garantito ancora per un bel po' di mesi)?
<MacYang96> Perché, la 13.10 non è ancora del tutto stabile?
<nannes> Te lo dico perché con gli avanzamenti di versione capitano molto spesso problemi di varia natura, che complicano le cose. Per questo chi ha le LTS (come te) tende ad aggiornare solo ogni 2 anni, la scelta migliore
<polissoiiii> sera
<polissoiiii> ho problemi ad installare java
<cag3m> Scusate, non mandatemi a quel paese, io ho scaricato il file, l'ho estratto e ho messo le icone sul desktop, perchè dovrebbe comparirmi quella dicitura?
<polissoiiii> mi potete aiutare?
<nannes> MacYang96: Sì che è stabile. Però sappi che nell'avanzamento, in una buona percentuale dei casi, la gente torna qui perché non funziona questo o quest'altro. QUindi il mio è un consiglio tutto qui
<nannes> cag3m: Scrivi qual è il comando che devi dare
<MacYang96> D'accordo, allora penso che terrò la 12.04 per un altro po' di tempo... Senti, ma è possibile cambiare il logo del pulsante home? O lo stile del launcher? Ho visto che varia da versione a versione..
<nannes> polissoiiii: Prima vai su Synaptic e ASSICURATI di cancellare  openjdk e tutte le sue tracce.
<nannes> Dopodichè segui questa guida polissoiiii:  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<cag3m> chmod +x brickdetect.sh emmc_recover
<nannes> cag3m: Hai detto che lo hai messo nel desktop. Quindi scrivi questo:
<polissoiiii> devo andare su Synaptic
<polissoiiii> e dove si trova?
<mormoros> buona sera  a tutti
<polissoiiii> sera
<mormoros> avrei un problema , qualcuno è disposto ad ascoltarmi??
<nannes> chmod +x ~/Scrivania/b    (e invece di premere INVIO premi il tasto TAB cag3m)
<nannes> Se invece stai usando ubuntu in inglese sostituisci "Scrivania" con "Desktop" cag3m
<nannes> !qualcuno | mormoros
<ubot-it> mormoros: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mormoros> ok
<Riccardone> polissoiiii: segui questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java?action=show&redirect=InstallazioneJava
<Riccardone> polissoiiii: non installare i ppa
<nannes> Riccardone: Veramente quella guida viene proprio da quella pagina che hai linkato tu Riccardone
<nannes> ;)
<Riccardone> nannes: non linkate guide NON ufficiali, la guida che hai linkato tu non fa parte del wiki ufficiale, richiede l'installazione ppa ... io non la consiglierei
<nannes> cag3m: se il nome del file che ci hai fornito è preciso (maiuscole/minuscole giuste) il comando finale dovrebbe essere questo:
<nannes> chmod +x ~/Scrivania/brickdetect.sh emmc_recover
<Riccardone> nannes: se solo ci fosse cristian_c ...
<MacYang96> Ohi h ocapito che è una domanda inutile ma è per un fattore estetico, non mi risponde nessuno? :C
<nannes> Riccardone: La guida che ho linkato VIENE LINKATA esattamente nella PAGINA UFFICIALE che hai postato tu 2 secondi fa.
<mormoros> è da qualche anno che uso un server  su cui ho installato ubuntu lts 10.04 , ho pensato bene di fare l'aggiornamento alla 12.04 e fin qui nulla di strano se non altro che la stampante mi diventa visibile dopo alcuni minuti che il server è in funzione
<mormoros> sono tornato alla 10.04
<Riccardone> nannes: mmm ...
<mormoros> ma il problema resta
<nannes> Riccardone: E' mezz'ora che te lo dico ;)
<cag3m> non funziona nannes mi dice sempre la stessa cosa
<mormoros> risco a rendere visibile la stampante subito , se fermo samba e lo faccio ripartire
<nannes> cag3m: Se ancora non riesci c'è anche un modo pià veloce, senza usare il terminale. Vai nel desktop, fai ClicDX>Proprietà  su quel file che hai scaricato. Dopodiché vai su permessi  e spunti "Permetti esecuzione"
<nannes> cag3m: http://i.stack.imgur.com/xclF4.png
<polissoiiii> quando clicco su questo comando mi dice file non esistente
<polissoiiii> Installare il pacchetto icedtea7-plugin.
<MacYang96> Ragazziii?
<polissoiiii> non trovato
<nannes> MacYang96: Logo del pulsante home?? Quale intendi, quello della dash?
<MacYang96> sì
<cag3m> fatto, ma quando vado ad aprire si apre sotto nella barra ma poi si chiude e non succede niente, è forse un problema di file?
<nannes> Certo che si può. Basta cambiare il set di icone.  Se invece  vuoi tenerle tutte come sono e cambiare solo quello home, basta che la cerchi in giro per il sistema e la modifichi come ti pare (con theGimp, o con il programma che vuoi)
<nannes> Solitamente le icone sono su /usr/share/icons/
<nannes> oppure su ~/.icons/
<MacYang96> Asp provo, usr?
<nannes> MacYang96: Ricorda che non devi alterare nè il nome del file, nè il formato.
<nannes> Se era png prima, lo devi salvare come png anche dopo. Altrimenti fai solo casino ;]
<polissoiiii> riccardone mi dice che non trova il pacchetto icedtea7-plugin.
<MacYang96> si lo so ma non trovo la cartella xD
<nannes> MacYang96: Premi Alt+F2  e  scrivi:   nautilus /usr/share/icons/
<Riccardone> polissoiiii: sudo apt-get install icedtea-web
<Riccardone> polissoiiii: http://askubuntu.com/questions/82755/how-to-get-icedtea7-plugin
<MacYang96> con alt+f2 non succede niente :(
<mormoros> nessuno mi puo aiutare??
<MacYang96> trovato lalala
<MacYang96> Sì ma ora come le cambio? D:
<polissoiiii> mi da errore Failed to fetch http://mirror.crazynetwork.it/ubuntu/archive/pool/universe/i/icedtea-web/icedtea-7-plugin_1.2.3-0ubuntu0.12.04.3_i386.deb 503  Service Unavailable
<polissoiiii> mi date i siti sicuri per scaricare?
<polissoiiii> mi si blocca quando scarico
<polissoiiii> mi aiutate per favore?
<polissoiiii> grazie
<eddigei> ho un serio problema:D
<eddigei> non mi sono fatto gli affari miei e sono andato a cambiare l'username nel file /etc/passwd
<eddigei> con con la conseguenza che non mi accedeva più .. ho ripristinato il file ma ora appena accedo mi fa una schermata nera e non carica unity
<polissoiiii> mi avete abbandonato?
<polissoiiii> non riesco piu a scaricare niente
<polissoiiii> da ubuntu softwer center
<polissoiiii> dai chi mi da una mano?
<eddigei> cioè?
<alessandro7> Salve a tutti: ho bisogno di un'aiuto per ubuntu 13.10
<alessandro7> ho un pc hp con installato windows 7 e oggi ho installato ubuntu 13.10 completamente su chiavetta usb
<alessandro7> il problema è che ora non riesco ad accendere il pc senza far partire il boot dalla chiavetta
<alessandro7> l'errore che mi si presenta è ''error no source device''
<alessandro7> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<nannes> ma quanti siete -.-' vengono tutti insieme coi problemi
<nannes> a momenti è deserto a momenti è pieno
<nannes> allora, polissoiiii, qual è il problema?
<polissoiiii> Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati
<nannes> eddigei: cosa hai cambiato esattamente nel file passwd?
<polissoiiii> mi spunta questo problema quando uso ubuntu softwer center
<polissoiiii> forse sto un mirrorr non affidabile
<nannes> polissoiiii:  esatto. Perché hai aggiunto mirrors estranei?
<polissoiiii> e stato forse per scaricare un file
<polissoiiii> ed in automatico si e inserito
<polissoiiii> stavo facendo una procedura che mi hanno suggerito qui
<polissoiiii> per installare java
<nannes> alessandro7: Il tuo italiano è un po' scomposto, vediamo se ho capito:  con la chiavetta fai il boot senza problemi, ma windows non riesci a farlo partire, così?
<polissoiiii> mirror.crazynetwork.it/ubuntu/archive/pool/main/v/vino/vino_3.4.2-0ubuntu1.3_i386.deb
<nannes> polissoiiii: No, quel mirror non c'entra niente con java. Attento a quello che dici
<eddigei> nannes, il nomeutente e basta
<polissoiiii> no dico stavo scaricando un file per java
<polissoiiii> aspetta che ti dico
<polissoiiii> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java?action=show&redirect=InstallazioneJava
<nannes> eddigei: Allora corri a riportarlo com'era!  Sai come fare?
<polissoiiii> Installazione Java Runtime Environment Installare il pacchetto openjdk-7-jre. Installazione plugin browser Installare il pacchetto icedtea7-plugin.
<nannes> polissoiiii: Stai facendo un disordine estremo.  openjdk è installato di default. E peraltro, ha numerose incompatibilità con gli applet java che trovi in rete, infatti la maggior parte non funzioneranno.
<polissoiiii> sto ferm
<nannes> Quindi polissoiiii:  elimina openjdk, elimina icedtea. Poi installa Oracle java
<nannes> polissoiiii: mo lancia sti comandi in ordine
<polissoiiii> come faccio ad eliminarli?
<alessandro7> nannes: cerco di spiegarmi meglio. se faccio accendo il pc senza chiavetta (quindi dall' HD interno con win7) mi viene fuori una schermata nera con "error no source device", riavviando il pc con la chiavetta inserita e facendo partire il boot (o bios?) selezionando la chiavetta posso scegliere se far partire ubuntu win7 o le varie recovery di windows
<eddigei> nannes, l'ho già ripristinato da consolle di ripristino
<nannes> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  (avvisami cquando hai finito)
<nannes> eddigei: e non è cambiato nulla?
<alessandro7> se faccio accendo..che capra
<eddigei> nannes, ripristinando ora mi riaccede da lightdm (cosa che prima non faceva piu) ma è come s enon caricasse piu unity
<eddigei> rimane tutto nero
<nannes> alessandro7: Significa che hai installato il boot loader (GRUB) nel MBR del tuo hard-disk.   Pertanto quando hai la pennina tutto va a gonfie vele perché i files necessari vengono trovati (nella cartella /boot/) ma quando la pennina non c'è non trova un bel nulla.
<nannes> Quindi alessandro7 il tuo errore è stato nell'impostazione del boot loader. Ora ti do le istruzioni per ripristinare windows come se fosse nuovo
<alessandro7> nannes grazie mille! posso anche chiederti di spiegarmi come installare ubuntu correttamente?
<mormoros> perche la stampante viene condivisa dopo alcuni minuti ?? mentre tutto il resto viene condiviso istantaneamente all'accensione??
<nannes> alessandro7: Un passo alla volta. Ora aggiustiamo windows ;)  leggi qui ---> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<nannes> polissoiiii: hai fatto il comando????
<nannes> polissoiiii:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg -l|grep -i openjdk
<nannes> eddigei: hai provato a fare il login da ttyX ?
<nannes> eddigei: se no, fallo.  Premi Ctrl Alt F2  e fai il login
<nannes> Poi dimmi come va
<eddigei> si nannes
<eddigei> logga
<eddigei> ho anche provato a restartare lightdm
<alessandro7> nannes da dove devo procedere? da windows o da ubuntu? ps. l'indirizzo per scaricare l'immagine iso non è attivo, cosa dovrei scaricare?
<nannes> Benissimo, come immaginavo. Allora il problema non è di passwd
<nannes> eddigei: Ma lightdm ce l'avevi anche prima oppure no?
<nannes> alessandro7: Quella guida prevede l'utilizzo di una live di ubuntu
<eddigei> sisi
<alessandro7> nannes quindi posso montare il file .iso che ho scaricato per installare ubuntu su chiavetta e procedere da li?
<filippop> cristian_c non ho risolto, ho postato sul forum, ma non ho ancora ottenuto una risposta, tu hai qualche suggerimento?
<nannes> eddigei: Hai fatto un aggiornamento non è vero?
<eddigei> no installazione pulita
<eddigei> volevo cambaire username senza usare usermod e sono andato a modificare  etc/passwd
<eddigei> ma cosi facendo non mi accedeva piu
<eddigei> cosi ho ripristinato
<eddigei> il file ora mi accede ma non mi carica piu
<eddigei> il de
<polissoiiii> mi da una serie di errori
<polissoiiii> datemi il sito dove posto il risultato degli errori
<eddigei> pastebin
<nannes> !paste|polissoiiii
<ubot-it> polissoiiii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polissoiiii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6321030/
<nannes> eddigei: Da come lo descrivi sembra un problema dell'X Server, quindi al tuo posto toglierei i drivers proprietari. Ti conviene andare su tty2 e fare tutto da lì
<nannes> eddigei: lspci|grep -EiA3 vga
<eddigei> ma prima non lo faceva
<nannes> sorry
<eddigei> cmq domani proo
<nannes> lspci -k|grep -EiA3 vga
<nannes> polissoiiii: sei un casinista :D
<polissoiiii> lo so
<nannes> polissoiiii:   gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nannes> E incolla tutto in pastebin
<polissoiiii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6321054/
<mike> salve
<mike> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<Guest55919> salve
<Guest55919> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<Guest55919> c'è qualcuno?
<Guest55919> toc toc :-)
<Guest55919> c'è nessunoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Guest55919> ?
<Guest55919> ciao
<Guest55919> avrei bisogno di assistenza
<Guest55919> per installare ubuntu
<Guest55919> sul mio computer
<Guest55919> il quale è dotato di windows (
<Guest55919> 8
<Guest55919> se qualcuno volesse darmi una mano ve ne sarei grato
<Guest55919> ciao
<polissoiiii> nannes
<polissoiiii> ci sei?
<Guest55919> ciao io mi chiamo mike
<polissoiiii> sono scomparsi tutti
<Guest55919> potresti darmi una mano per installare
<Guest55919> ubuntu'
<Guest55919> ?
<polissoiiii> guarda io sono fermo per una cosa da poco
<polissoiiii> e non so come aiutarti
<Guest55919> ok!
<Guest55919> grazie comunque
<Guest55919> :-)
<polissoiiii> però qua ci sono dei bravi ragazzi che ti aiutanao
<Guest55919> mi sembra siano tutti spariti :-/
<Guest55919> non c'è nessuno che risponde
<Guest55919> :-(
<polissoiiii> boh
<nannes> polissoiiii: riaprilo con:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nannes> e cancella tutto, ripeto SVUOTALO.
<nannes> Ora ti mando la roba che ci devi incollare dentro
<Guest55919> ciao nannes
<Guest55919> potrei chiederti un consiglio
<Guest55919> ?
<polissoiiii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6321124/
<polissoiiii> cancellato tutto
<nannes> polissoiiii: mo incollaci questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6321138/
<nannes> E ricordati di Salvare le modifiche!! ;) ;)
<nannes> Guest55919: spar
<nannes> *Spara! :)
<Guest55919> caro nannes
<Guest55919> ho acquistato da poco
<Guest55919> un pc
<Guest55919> con windows 8
<Guest55919> e non riesco ad installare
<Guest55919> ubuntu
<polissoiiii> ok
<polissoiiii> ed ora
<polissoiiii> chiudo?
<Guest55919> ho scaricato l'ultima versione
<Guest55919> ma non riesco ad andare avanti
<polissoiiii> E:Type '1' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<polissoiiii> mi da sempre errore
<polissoiiii> nello scaricare
<nannes> polissoiiii: aspetta non abbiamo finito :)
<nannes> polissoiiii:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  (incolla in pastebin)
<Guest55919> file: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr stato:0x000007b cosa vuole dire?
<Guest55919> help
<Guest55919> :-D
<polissoiiii> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6321180/
<nannes> polissoiiii: Mo risolviamo tutto
<nannes> lancia questo comando
<nannes> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* && sudo apt-get update
<polissoiiii> fatto
<nannes> ora fai:    cat /etc/apt/sources.list && dpkg -l|grep -i openjdk
<polissoiiii> nannes se mi insegni
<nannes> su pastebin. Così vediamo se hai incollato bene la roba, e anche lo stato di openjdk nel tuo sistema
<nannes> polissoiiii: Se ti insegno cosa? :D
<polissoiiii> a cosa servono sti comandi
<polissoiiii> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6321212/
<polissoiiii> mi hai fatto scaricare una versine recenti di ubuntu center?
<polissoiiii> domando
<polissoiiii> ad intuito
<polissoiiii> ok funziona
<polissoiiii> ho scaricato il java
<nannes> polissoiiii: Ho resettato i mirror polissoiiii a quelli ufficiali di ubuntu. Chissà perché avevi quelle schifezze
<nannes> polissoiiii: NO FERMO LI' !!! Non permetterti di scaricare il java senza prima togliere openjdk! ;D
<nannes> sudo dpkg -r openjdk* icedtea*
<Guest55919> potete darmi una mano
<Guest55919> ?
<Guest55919> please
<Guest55919> nannes
<polissoiiii> mi fatto casino
<polissoiiii> riprendiamo
<Guest55919> ?
<polissoiiii> non ti arrabbiare
<polissoiiii> ti posto quello che e successo?
<nannes> sì
<polissoiiii> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6321233/
<nannes> polissoiiii: sudo apt-get purge openjdk* icedtea*
<nannes> polissoiiii: E dopo pure   sudo apt-get autoclean
<polissoiiii> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6321246/
<polissoiiii> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6321260/
<nannes> polissoiiii: sudo apt-get -f install
<nannes> Così avrai riparato tutto :D  Appena fatto chiamami che ti do l'ultimo comando per installare java
<Guest55919> potrei avere delle dritte per l'installazione?
<Guest55919> grazie
<nannes> Guest55919: certo
<Guest55919> grazie
<Guest55919> ho acquistato da poco
<Guest55919> un computer
<Guest55919> toshiba satellite
<Guest55919> con preinstallato
<Guest55919> windows 8
<polissoiiii> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6321278/
<Guest55919> è da un anno che utilizzo
<polissoiiii> fatto
<Guest55919> ubuntu e mi trovo
<Guest55919> benissimo
<nannes> Ahiahiahiahi Guest55919
<Guest55919> ma adesso nel nuovo
<Guest55919> computer
<Guest55919> nonostante abbia
<Guest55919> scaricato ubunut
<nannes> Windows 8 Crea non pochi problemi per installare linux. Aspettati un bel po' di problemi. Ma siamo qui per aiutare :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-29
<nannes> !enter | Guest55919
<ubot-it> Guest55919: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Guest55919> ok
<nannes> Guest55919: Scrivi TUTTO IN UNA RIGA
<Guest55919> Ho scaricato su dvd l'ultima versione, ho lanciato il lancer e riavviato il computer ma appare la seguente riga file: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr stato:0x000007b cosa vuole dire?
<polissoiiii> nannes ti ho chiamato :-)
<Guest55919> la mancata risposta, mi fa presagire che non sono messo molto bene :-( è così grave?
<nannes> polissoiiii: Ecco il comando:
<nannes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<polissoiiii> vuoi la schermata?
<nannes> è impossibile che abbia già finito
<nannes> premi INVIO
<polissoiiii> finito
<polissoiiii> tranquillo
<nannes> Guest55919: Hai detto che hai scaricato su dvd l'ultima versione. Ma come lo hai fatto?
<nannes> Hai scaricato la ISO di ubuntu dal sito ufficiale?
<polissoiiii> a parlavi con guest?
<nannes> Hai masterizzato la ISO nel dvd con un programma idoneo Guest55919?
<Guest55919> ho scaricato dal sito la iso 64 e masterizzata su dvd
<nannes> polissoiiii: no dicevo a te, impossibile che sia così veloce. pastebinna
<Guest55919> il programma che ho utilizzato era dato di defoult con windows 8 e sinceramente non so cos'è
<nannes> Guest55919: ottimo.  E lo sai, vero, che per installare devi riavviare e fare il boot da DVD, no=
<nannes> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nannes> Leggi qui, Guest55919 ^^
<Guest55919> il problema è che il computer non riesce a riavviare da dvd e non si riesce a modificare il boot. Ho utilizzato il lancher il quale ha permesso di prevedere i due sistemi operativi da selezionare, ma quando seleziono ubuntu non parte e mi da l'errore che ti ho scritto prima
<polissoiiii> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6321330/
<Guest55919> ok! provo a mettere tutto su chiavetta usb e speriamo me lo prenda ;-)
<nannes> Guest55919: Ecco appunto, era proprio il problema di cui ti parlavo prima.  Windows 8 usa UEFI, non il BIOS.  Però si può risolvere nel 90% dei casi (io l'ho fatto), seguendo queste istruzioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Secure_Boot
<nannes> In pratica devi entrare nel bios e Disabilitare SecureBoot e FastBoot  Guest55919
<nannes> no Guest55919 la chiavetta non c'entra nulla! Quella era una guida generale d'installazione, il dvd va benissimo
<nannes> cioè, volevo dire, entrare in UEFI (non bios) ehehehhhehe
<Guest55919> come faccio ad entrare nella bios? premendeo f2 o canc o contemporanemante f1 2 3 non riesco ad entrare
<Guest55919> mi dice che "system doesn't have any cd/dvd boot option :-(
<nannes> polissoiiii:   sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<nannes> Dipende dal computer Guest55919.. di solito F2 funge
<nannes> altrimenti prova
<nannes> F12  oppure  CANC
<polissoiiii> fatto
<Guest55919> <nannes> grazie ce l'ho fatta sto installando, adesso speriamo solo vada a buon fine
<Guest55919> ;-)
<polissoiiii> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6321376/
<nannes> ancora???
<nannes> shhh sì è perché ti ho dato i server italiani invece di quelli principali
<nannes> ma non fa nulla
<nannes> ok lancia il comando per java
<nannes> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<polissoiiii> finito di installare
<polissoiiii> e lunghissimo il file
<polissoiiii> lo vuoi postato?
<nannes> no
<nannes> xD
<nannes> sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<nannes> (lo puoi fare solo ora. infatti prima
<nannes> veniva reinstallato in automatico
<nannes> anche se lo eliminavi
<nannes> perché era l'unico motore java rimasto quindi..)
<polissoiiii> ok
<polissoiiii> fatto
<nannes> ok finito tutto xD
<nannes> per curiosità
<nannes> a che cacchio ti serviva java? xD
<polissoiiii> ti spiego sto intrippato con i regni un gioco di ruolo e mi hanno consigliato dufric un programma che si intrinseca con quello ufficiale e non mi funziona nelle cose importanti
<polissoiiii> ti do il link http://www.dufric.com/RR/Royaume%20de%20Dufric.html
<nannes> -.-"
<nannes> mi vuoi dire
<nannes> che...
<nannes> abbiamo fatto
<nannes> tutto sto casino
<nannes> per un gioco di ruolo?!##*/@$£@#ù
<nannes> maporrrrca :P
<nannes> vabbè lasciamo stare
<nannes> comunque, se riavvii firefox
<nannes> su Add-Ons > Plugins  dovresti trovare  Java adesso. Verifica
<polissoiiii> il bello che crome non mi fa aprire sempre le solite cose
<nannes> ?
<polissoiiii> scusami nannes ma dove trovo add-ons e plugins ? io non uso mai firefox
<nannes> prima entri su addons  https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4078/4916491747_67effa65fc_o.png
<nannes> nella finestra addons, poi,vai su plugins http://kb.mozillazine.org/images/Fx17AddonsMgr.jpg
<polissoiiii> java (TM) plug-in 10.45.2
<nannes> non lo provi? xD
<polissoiiii> si funziona
<polissoiiii> bene
<polissoiiii> solo non mi fa vedere due opzioni
<polissoiiii> mid al'errore il programma che sto usando il lavabo
<nannes> lol
<polissoiiii> va benissimo invece, grazie mi funziona tutto evviva
<nannes> quanto mi paghi? :D
<polissoiiii> finalmente e un anno che aspettavo questo momento quasi quasi stavo passando a windoz
<polissoiiii> se vieni in taverna nella mia citta di pago la birra sono a capua e faccio il sindaco nel gioco
<nannes> lol
<akis24> giorno
<sergios> salve a tutti ho un problema con le ventole del pc, penso vada in surriscaldamento. consigli su come monitorare temperatura e ventole?
<sergios> onde evitare di fare danni vorrei sistemare una volta per tutte (magari) i driver dellamia scheda audio, probabile causa del surriscaldamento del mio pc! sul sito AMD ci sono i driver per ubuntu 13.04 andranno bene anche per 13.10?
<sergios> qualcuno ha voglia di supportarmi nell'installazione dei driver della scheda video?
<nannes> sergios: Non è proprio il caso
<sergios> nannes in che senso?
<nannes> Nella finestra "driver hardware" non ci sono delle voci consigliate?
<sergios> scusa nannes ma sono passato da poco a xfce, dove trovo "driver Hardware"?
<nannes> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari#Xubuntu
<sergios> nannes, grazie! ecco cosa mi da http://imagebin.org/275112
<sergios> nannes mi dice che sta uasndo i driver opern source testati, tu dici che quindi non conviene passare a quelli proprietari?
<sergios> ho visto sul sito AMD che sono stati rilasciati i driver per ubuntu 13.04 e tre giorni fa la beta dei driver per 13.10
<sergios> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64
<nannes> Il fatto è che i driver scaricati da amd.com sono  1)più difficili da installare  1)più problematici nella configurazione
<nannes> Mentre, invece, quelli nella finestra "Driver Aggiuntivi" sono fatti apposta per ubuntu
<glpiana> ola
<nannes> In definitiva, quello che ti sto dicendo è:  non per forza devi installare i driver AAMD quando gli open-source funzionano. Ma se proprio lo vuoi fare, non farlo dal sito amd.com, ma fallo dalla finestra "Driver Aggiuntivi" Abilitando la voce  fglrx (proprietario)
<sergios> nannes; era proprio quello che stavo per chiederti :)
<sergios> vorrei chiedere un'altra cosa: quindi adesso il sistema sta usando la scheda Radeon e non la Intel integrata giusto?
<sergios> avevo acquistato questo pc per la scheda grafica dedicata volendolo usare prevalentemente per la fotografia!
<sergios> inizialmente avevo installato ubuntu 11.10 e non avevo problemi di surriscaldamento, con 12.04 le ventole andavano a palla, mentre adesso che sono passato a ubuntu studio sento che le ventole si sono abbassate di giri ma sono sempre accese (cosa che non accade ne su win ne su 11.10)
<sergios> questo mi fa pensare che il surriscaldamento sia legato alla scheda grafica e alle risorse impegnate negli effeti grafici
<sergios> cmq alla fine di tutto sto pippone provo a selezionare i driver proprietari da driver aggiuntivi e vediamo che succede! :)
<sergios> nannes, grazie!
<sergios> a dopo...
<sergios> nannes, (parlo da altro pc) ho installato i driver proprietari fglrx-updates e i giri delle ventole sono notevolmente diminuiti! tutto pare funzionare regolarmente!
<sergios> Finalmente pare ci sia movimento intorno a questi driver! :)
<sergios> nannes, grazie per il supporto! :)
<nannes> beh
<nannes> la colpa è di amd/nvidia
<radioiaaneg> salve a tutti
<sergios> immagino... dovrebbe essere interesse del vendor!
<nannes> ma non è necessario inoltrarsi nella spiegazione motivazionale :D
<sergios> eheh già!
<sergios> ciao radioiaaneg!
<radioiaaneg> ubuntu non permette di controlare la scheda audio interna del notebook
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, spiegati meglio
<sergios> radioianeg spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> lol
<sergios> XD
<radioiaaneg> vede solo la scheda audio hdmi del tv esterno
<radioiaaneg> ma nel frattempo non riesco a farla suonare
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, ma hai il pc collegato al tv?
<radioiaaneg> adesso no
<radioiaaneg> ma se lo ricorda ancora
<cristian_c> lol
<sergios> -.-
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, quale versione di ubuntu utilizzi?
<radioiaaneg> tant'è che me la da come unica uscita disponibile
<sergios> azz
<radioiaaneg> ubuntustudio 13.10
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, posta schermata di pavucontrol
<radioiaaneg> pero suona lo stesso se avvio un video sul tubbo
<cristian_c> lol
<radioiaaneg> è un comando da terminale?
<cristian_c> se vuoi, anhe da terminale
<cristian_c> +c
<radioiaaneg> azz manco dal tubbo suona adesso
<sergios> che vuol dire +c?
<radioiaaneg> radioiaaneg@Radioiaaneg:~$ pavucontrol
<radioiaaneg> (pavucontrol:2483): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme parsing error: gtk-widgets.css:3274:48: Expected ',' in color definition
<radioiaaneg> la schermata impostazioni audio che mi è comparsa lampeggia furiosamente
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, posta la schermata
<cristian_c> !image | radioiaaneg
<ubot-it> radioiaaneg: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<radioiaaneg> http://imagebin.org/275119
<radioiaaneg> vede solo hdmi e non è nemmeno collegato !
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, cosa c'è in Configurazione?
<radioiaaneg> me le vede tutte e 2 in configurazione
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, posta schermata
<radioiaaneg> ma in uscite mi vede solo hdmi che è staccato fra l'altro
<radioiaaneg> si subito
<radioiaaneg> http://imagebin.org/275121
<cristian_c> radioiaaneg, spegni il primo profilo
<radioiaaneg> ok
<radioiaaneg> fatto
<radioiaaneg> sembra tornato a posto
<radioiaaneg> ora testo
<cristian_c> lol
<radioiaaneg> suona di nuovo il tubbo
<radioiaaneg> eppure con l'altro portatile non ho avuto questo problema
<cristian_c> lol
<radioiaaneg> e li ho usati nel medesimo modo
<radioiaaneg> stesso os
<radioiaaneg> cmq sono ancora poco pratico
<radioiaaneg> grazie cristian il prob sembra risolto
<radioiaaneg> poi quando collego al tv esterno verifico il resto ma ho capito dove devo andare a smanettare
<sergios> tutto è bene quel che finisce bene!
<OverMe> comunque per inciso, l'hdmi non è nella tv
<hitman72ita> ciao, da alcuni giorni molti programma java che usavo per trasferire file/usare il cellulare android come mouse o tastiera wifi, invece di darmi l'indirizzo ip del pc da inserire sul cellulare, mi da il "local host". non ho modificato nessun file di configurazione
<OverMe> la scheda è sempre nel pc
<hitman72ita> http://imgur.com/gNbcjk2
<radioiaaneg> si scusa lo so
<radioiaaneg> mi sono espresso male
<eddigei> buongiorno
<sergios> buond'
<radioiaaneg> buon giorno eddigei
<eddigei> ho un problema serio :D
<cristian_c> hitman72ita, uhm, prova a visualizzare le variabili di ambiente
<cristian_c> o di shell
<eddigei> ho una installazioen pulita  13.10  che funzionava alla perfezione , ho cambiato il nome utente tramite etc/passwd e da quel momento non mi faceva piu accedere. allora ho reinpostato il nomeutente precedente e ora mi accede ma non mi carica il de
<sergios> ragazzi vado a smanettare con il mio ubuntustudio e la mia radeon aggiornata! Grazie a tutti per la disponibilità, come sempre! ;)
<cristian_c> eddigei, digita: who
<eddigei> ora sto su un altra partizioen funzionanete
<eddigei> pensavo ci fosse un modo per riconfigurare i file o il de
<eddigei> sicuramente ha perso le autorizzazioni di accesso
<cristian_c> eddigei, quando puoi, digita
<nannes> eddigei: Chi si rivede x)
<nannes> eddigei: Ieri abbiamo appurato che il problema non sta nel file passwd, dato che il login su ttyX ha deto esito positivo.
<nannes> Pertanto consiglierei di andare su tty2 ed eliminare con dpkg i pacchetti corrispondenti ai driver video proprietari
<nannes> Se vuoi vedere il driver utilizzato:  lspci -k|grep -EiA3 vga
<eddigei> nannes, l'ho fatto ma non è quello il problema
<eddigei> credo che se reinstallo unity risolvo dopo provo
<upim> buongiorno a tutti
<upim> ho bisogno di una info
<upim> cioe' sapere se la versione 10.13 e' in italiano
<remix_tj> upim: ovviamente. basta scegliere la lingua italiana durante l'installazione
<upim> 13.10 pardon
<upim> ah capito
<upim> ero nel dubbio perche' c'e' la versione meno recente tradotta dalla comunita'
<upim> per cui ho pensato che l'ultima uscita potesse non essere tradotta
<upim> be' grazie e buona giornata
<Zio> buongiorno.
<Zio> Ho un problema relativo all'avvio del PC. Ho installato kubuntu sopra il loader di windows. Adesso Grub parte spedito verso kubuntu senza mostrarmi win8. Che potrei fare?
<akis24> Zio:  dovevi seguire la guida relativa all'installazione con winz8 e uefi  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Zio> Se io adesso ripristino da cd il loader di win8
<Zio> ?
<akis24> Zio:  ora segui questa per riparare  bootloader  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Riparazione_bootloader
<Zio> Così facendo avrò la possibilità di scegliere tra win ed kubuntu?
<akis24> certo Zio
<Zio> Perfetto,grazie :)
<akis24> di nulla :)
<OverMe> "Se Ubuntu è stato installato per sbaglio avviando la live nel modo standard su un pc avente l'UEFI abilitato, il sistema non si avvierà"
<chiara_> salve gente, qualcuno mi sa dire perch[ non mi vanno piu certi tasti per esempio devo fare la chiocciola e mi appaiono i punti di domanda devo fare la barra e mi appare un puntino
<OverMe> Zio, ti parte kubuntu?
<Zio> Ultima info: la live la creo tramite cosa?
<akis24> chiara_: configara la tastiera italiana
<Zio> sisi,adesso sono da Kubuntu. Il problema è che non carica windows
<chiara_> come devofare
<akis24> Zio:  stesso sistema come per ubuntu
<chiara_> ok ci son riuscita grazie
<akis24> chiara_: cerca impostazioni e troverai la relativa voce " tastiera "
<akis24> ok
<OverMe> azz, già uscito
<OverMe> inutilmente
<akis24> OverMe: :  non funziona la guida per riparare bootloader ?
<OverMe> non credo fosse quello il problema, vedremo
<printf_> buongiorno
<OverMe> halò
<printf_> qualcuno ha avuto problemi con l'instalalzione di una stampante di rete ? non riesco a installarla col file ppd fornito dal produttore
<printf_> mi si blocca
<printf_> prima di scegliere il file
<printf_> alla scelta 'Driver locale' per intenderci
<cristian_c> printf_, è soltanto di rete?
<printf_> cristian_C , si e' una stampante di rete. Ho Ubuntu 13.10 , con le versioni precedenti non avevo problemi
<cristian_c> printf_, ok, quindi non ha anche una porta usb?
<printf_> la sto installando tramite cups, ma dal wizard non mi va'
<cristian_c> printf_, che modello è?
<printf_> risolto tramite cups
<Franco_GnomeClas> ciao
<printf_> e' una Kyocera_TASKalfa_5550ci
<printf_> e il driver che mi propone ubuntu non funziona
<Franco_GnomeClas> qualcuno sa coem si installano nuovi temi estratti da art.gnome.org in ubuntu ?? io uso Gnome Classic su 13.10, installata da poco
<Franco_GnomeClas> come ?*
<cristian_c> Franco_GnomeClas, non saprei, ma non si da supporto all'installazione di software esterno ai repo in questo chan
<Franco_GnomeClas> si devono prima compilare ?
<cristian_c> non credo
<Franco_GnomeClas> scusa aspetta, ma Gnome ora e' un software esterno a ubuntu ?? ho capito male  ?
<Teox87> buon giorno
<Teox87> vorrei installare ubuntu ho bisogno di informazioni
<cristian_c> fragnome, no
<Teox87> innanzitutto quale versione?
<cristian_c> Franco_GnomeClas, gnome, no, ma tu non vuoi installare gnome :P
<cristian_c> Teox87, dipende (dai tuoi gusti e dal pc)
<Teox87> nessuno mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Franco_GnomeClas> temi estratti dal loro sito si pero in gmome classic non capito la sottile diferenza
<Teox87> ho un pc 2 giga di ram e processore 1.67 Ghz
<Teox87> girera bene ultima versione ubuntu 13.10 32 bit?
<cristian_c> Franco_GnomeClas, no, qui si da solo supporto solo a software presente nei repo di ubuntu. Quindi solo se hai scaricato il tema soltanto dai repo di ubuntu (peraltro, scarichi e installi allo stesso momento)
<cristian_c> Teox87, penso che non sia impossibile
<Teox87> cristian_c mi aiuti?
<cristian_c> Teox87, ma ti conviene provare da live
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Teox87
<ubot-it> Teox87: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Franco_GnomeClas> e quindi se non e' un tema di repos di ubuntu non si aiuta ??
<cristian_c> Franco_GnomeClas, in questo chan, no
<Franco_GnomeClas> e dove devo chiedere ?
<cristian_c> Franco_GnomeClas, non si da supporto a software esterno
<cristian_c> !chat | Franco_GnomeClas
<ubot-it> Franco_GnomeClas: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Teox87> da live non va benissimo è un po lento
<Franco_GnomeClas> ahh
<Teox87> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Teox87, allora prova con Kubuntu o un'altra delle derivate disponibili sul sito di ubuntu
<printf_> Teox87, mi permetto di consigliarti cmq una derivata leggera, tipo lubuntu .... spero di non aver fatto niente di male a suggerire una derivata
<Teox87> che differenza ce tra kubuntu ed ubuntu?
<cristian_c> printf_, risulta che la stampante in questione sia anche usb
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Printf, risulta che la stampante in questione sia anche usb
<cristian_c> Printf, l'hardware non sembra schifoso, 2 GB di ram
<Printf> cristian_c, la stampante e' una stampante/fotocopiatrice/scanner di medio livello. si puo' usare con usb ma suiccome la usiamo da piu' pc l'ho installata come stampante di rete
<cristian_c> Printf, è per capire se funge
<Printf> cristian_c, l'hw non e' schifoso ma 2 GB non sono tantissimi e cmq sempre melgio qualcosa di piu' leggero se non hai esigenze particolari, IMHO
<cristian_c> Printf, se non funge anche da usb, vuol dire che forse non è supportata neanche in linux
<cristian_c> Printf, appunto, ma se kde o gnome-shell vanno, perché castrarsi?
<Printf> cristian_c, si funge, l'ho appena installata tramite cups (127.0.0.1:631) per intenderci, ora va benissimo
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> ok
<Printf> swuggerivo lubuntu per via del fatto che la descrizione del pc non e' proprio completa, dire che si hanno 2 GB di ram e un processore imprecisato non e' molto, quindi andavo sul sicuro
<cristian_c> Printf, ok, ma se il pc è antiquariato è l'unica soluzione *buntu
<cristian_c> in altri casi, uno lo installa solo se piace
<x0kster> buonpomeriggio a tutti
<x0kster> ho un piccolo problemino con ubuntu 13.10..in pratica non regge bene la connessione wifi. Il segnale è abbastanza alto e la connessione è veloce, il problema è che ogni circa 15-20minuti si disconnette da solo..come posso risolvere?
<garghy> Ciao, faccio a cazzotti con lo spostamento file o cartelle con permessi di root. Devo spostare una cartella contenente la skin di mplayer per riuscire ad usarlo, ma mi dice impossibile spostare perché directory o file inesistente...
<garghy> Faccio così: sudo mv /home/simone/scrivania/Blue /usr/share/mplayer/skins
<garghy> Non esiste un preogramma grafico che mi permette di spostare files o cartelle con i permessi di root?
<krabador> garghy, che ubuntu hai?
<x0kster> garghy,  da terminale fai sudo nautilus
<garghy> 13.10 64 bit
<krabador> x0kster, se ha una derivata , non va
<krabador> garghy, ok, allora, apri il terminale, e poi aprire, con gksudo nautilus, nautilus con permessi di root
<krabador> garghy,  e fare quello che ti pare
<Printf> garghy, oppure installa mc e lancialo con sudo
<garghy> grazie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<garghy> ho fatto con sudo nautilus, cosa cambia se faccio con gksudo?
<garghy> visto, cambia solo che la richiesta password viene fatta in modalità grafica
<garghy> Grazie!!  Comunque dopo avere spostato mle skin di mplayer nella cartella skin, mplayer non mi parte e mi dice che c' è un errore nelle skin. Come faccio ad installare una gui per mplayer?
<glpiana> garghy, apri un terminale, spostati nella directory in cui hai un file audio e scrivi: mplayer nomefile
<glpiana> garghy, se non emette suono e da errore, mettilo su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | garghy
<ubot-it> garghy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<garghy> sai com' è, da terminale diventa un procedimento macchinoso e lungo, poco pratico
<glpiana> garghy, quindi non vogliamo capire per quale motivo mplayer non va. ok, come vuoi tu
<garghy> il problema è che ho un file in un hd esterno chiamato Store 1B
<glpiana> garghy, ed è l'unico file audio che hai sul computer?
<garghy> faccio cd /media
<garghy> cd garghy
<garghy> e mi dice directory inesistente, anche se aprendo da nautilus, dentro media c'è garghy e dentro garghy c' è Store 1B
<garghy> http://pastebin.com/LfreevEX
<glpiana> garghy, e quel file si chiama song1 senza alcuna desinensa?
<x0kster> ho un piccolo problemino con ubuntu 13.10..in pratica non regge bene la connessione wifi. Il segnale è abbastanza alto e la connessione è veloce, il problema è che ogni circa 15-20minuti si disconnette da solo..come posso risolvere?
<garghy> ok, ora mplayer ha la gui e legge i file ape
<garghy> però non mi gestisce le playlist .cue e il file del cd rippato in un solo file .ape.  Foobar mi fa vedere tutte le canzoni e non il file unico.
<garghy> Perdonatemi ragazzi: sono riuscito ad impostare audacious in modo che mi gestisca i file .cue. Ora non ho problemi! Grazie
<krabador> !chat | garghy
<ubot-it> garghy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<garghy> L' unica cosa è che vorrei sapere il percorso esatto delle mie periferiche esterne, mi fate un esempio per piacere? grazie!
<glpiana> garghy, periferiche tipo stampanti e scanner?
<garghy> no, hd esterno
<garghy> del mio hd Store 1B dell' utente garghy
<glpiana> garghy, ma ti interessa sapere il percorso in cui viene montato o quello del device fisico?
<garghy> non so la differenza, era per andarci da terminale
<glpiana> garghy, nel primo caso è /media/qualcosa, nel secondo è /dev/sdXX
<garghy> tutti e 2 magari, poi mi spieghi la differenza
<glpiana> garghy, se nel temrinale scrivi: mount            col disco collegato dovremmo scoprire entrambe le cose
<glpiana> !paste | garghy
<ubot-it> garghy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<garghy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6323957/
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> garghy, allora il disco è /dev/sdc e da quanto vedo ha almeno due partizioni
<glpiana> garghy, queste sono montate in /media/simone/Store 1B e 2B. peccato per gli spazi nei nomi che possono rompere un po'
<garghy> quindi devo fare cd /dev/sdc1
<garghy> perché /media/simone/Store 1B non và
<glpiana> garghy, no, devi fare cd /media/simone/Store\ 1B
<garghy> forse devo rinominarlo in Store1B
<garghy> cd /media/simone/Store\ 1B    dice directory inesistente
<glpiana> garghy, metti comando e output su pastebin. mettici anche l'output di: ls /media/simone
<garghy> cd /media/simone/Store\ 1B
<garghy> cioè?
<garghy> ok
<glpiana> garghy, cioè cosa?
<garghy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324016/
<garghy> non avervo capito
<glpiana> garghy, ora scrivi: cd /media/simone/Store    dopodichè premi due volte il tasto tab
<garghy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6324023/
<glpiana> garghy, no, leggi bene cosa ti ho chiesto di fare
<garghy> cd /media/simone/Store
<garghy> poi clicco 2 volte tab e facciop invio
<glpiana> garghy, non ti ho detto di dare invio. se premi due volte cosa appare?
<garghy> appare: /media/simone/Store\SPAZIOcursore che lampeggia
<garghy> ma già dalla prima volta che clicco tab
<glpiana> garghy, prova a premerlo più volte
<garghy> appare: Store 1B/ Store 2B/
<glpiana> garghy, ecco allora scrivi 1 e premi tab
<garghy> appare cd /media/simone/Store\ 1B
<glpiana> yeah \o/
<glpiana> premi invio
<garghy> già fatto ok, ma se lo rinomino in Store1B non ho da fare ste menate, vero?
<glpiana> garghy, vero. ma io vorrei anche capire perchè te lo monta con quel nome lì
<garghy> L' ho chiamato io Store 1B e Store 2B
<glpiana> garghy, bene. camibagli nome allora
<glpiana> ciao, stacco
<garghy> ok, ciao! Grazie!!!
<gatsu1000> buongiorno a tutti
<gatsu1000> ciao enzotib
<gatsu1000> hola mibofra
<gatsu1000> una domandona: ho fatto l'upgrade alla 13.10; il problema è che se avvio normalmente mi sminchia tutta la grafica
<gatsu1000> nel senso: lo sfondo sparisce, il cursore del mouse è fisso nell'angolo in alto a sinistra
<gatsu1000> se provo a muovere il mouse esiste una sorta di puntatore fantasma, ma se provo ad aprire per esempio chrome, si apre in una finestrellina piccola piccola
<gatsu1000> ora sono in modalità "ripristino", probabilmente non ha caricato completamente i driver video e funziona
<gatsu1000> come faccio a farlo funzionare normalmente?
<gatsu1000> mmm
<gatsu1000> sarò l'unico con sti casini mi sa
<gatsu1000> nessuno nessuno oggi che può dare una mano?
<gatsu1000> oggi dormono tutti :P
<gatsu1000> niente da fare
<gatsu1000> ma proprio nessuno?
<gatsu1000> capito, provo a cambiare canale
<gatsu1000> supporto qui non se ne vede...
<radioiaaneg> buonasera a tutti
<LoZioNe> 'sera
<radioiaaneg> non riesco ad usare la uscita audio hdmi su ubuntu
<radioiaaneg> funziona solo audio interno duplex stereo analogico
<LoZioNe> hai provato da terminale lanciando alsamixer che dice?
<radioiaaneg> no ora lo faccio
<radioiaaneg> mi si è aperta una finestra coi livelli
<LoZioNe> ok
<LoZioNe> prova a vedere se trovi qualche livello che sia messo "basso"
<LoZioNe> o controlla in alto se le info della tua scheda audio sono corrette
<radioiaaneg> ti fdaccio vedere
<Eva__> buonasera
<LoZioNe> 'sera
<Eva__> avrei bisogno di un consulto
<Eva__> posso chiedere?
<LoZioNe> chiedi pure,se qualcuno sa risponde ;)
<Eva__> hehe ok.. cercherò di essere quanto più chiara possibile
<Eva__> allora: ho un netbook di qualche anno fa dove attualmente vi sono installati (in dual boot) sia Ubuntu - recentemente aggiornato - sia Windows 7.
<radioiaaneg> http://imagebin.org/275144
<Eva__> ho appena creato una partizione "Dati" dove ho messo da parte i pochi documenti che c'erano da preservare, e ho intenzione di fare un'azione un po' drastica
<Eva__> cancellare TUTTO (tranne "dati") e installare sul pc SOLTANTO linux, senza dual boot quindi
<Eva__> ora, il quesito viene da sé: come posso fare? avevo pensato a questa soluzione, e vorrei sapere se è applicabile con successo o se ce n'è una migliore
<radioiaaneg> LoZioNe hai visto l'immagine?
<LoZioNe> radioiaaneg,a me sembra ok
<Eva__> ho pensato di avviare una live di Ubuntu da USB, cancellare tutto il cancellabile usando gparted, e installare linux su tutto l'HD disponibile. che ne pensate? si può fare senza danni?
<LoZioNe> sei sicuro che la scheda audio sia collegata giusta?
<Eva__> o avrei problemi con l'avvio e robe del genere?
<radioiaaneg> è la hdmi non è una scheda esterna
<LoZioNe> Eva__ , salva la partizione dati
<LoZioNe> come hai detto va bene cmq ;)
<Eva__> un dettaglio: ovviamente dopo la formattazione delle partizioni esistenti (quella Linux e Windows), dovrei riunirle in un unica partizione... è possibile no?
<OverMe> radioiaaneg, hai riattivato il profilo nella configurazione?
<LoZioNe> Eva__ , sempre da GParted mi pare che si riesca
<radioiaaneg> si, ho anche spento la scheda audio integrata degli altoparlanti del oc
<LoZioNe> altrimenti potresti dopo aver installato diventare propietario della cartella in questione
<OverMe> fai vedere un po' di screenshot
<radioiaaneg> sto vedendo anche su audio mixer
<OverMe> ovviamente ti sei assicurato che il volume della tv sia alto vero?
<radioiaaneg> ehe si
<radioiaaneg> playback cedar hdmi audio radeon hd
<Innerina> Dove trovo i log degli avanzamenti?
<radioiaaneg> la visualizzo sia su audio mixer
<radioiaaneg> che sulla configurazione audio
<radioiaaneg> ma non suona
<Eva__> provo come l'ho pensata. speriamo bene :D grazie dell'aiuto
<radioiaaneg> ed il volume si abbassa da solo a 86 db
<radioiaaneg> anche se io lo metto più altop
<LoZioNe> Eva__ , se non sei sicuro/a fatti una copia di Backup per sicurezza su un supporto esterno
<Eva__> LoZioNe ho creato una partizione apposita, nel cancellarle tutte risparmio quella. non è sufficiente?
<LoZioNe> Eva__ , si io lo dicevo come precauzione nel caso non sapessi bene cosa andavi a cancellare
<Eva__> ah ok.. grazie. ultima domanda: attualmente all'avvio del PC c'è il booter per selezionare il sistema da avviare
<Eva__> cancellando tutto risolvo anche questo problema, no?
<LoZioNe> Eva__ ,si ovviamente dovrai ricontrollare nel caso le opz del bootloader
<Eva__> anche se avrò installato SOLTANTO Ubuntu? (voglio far fuori Windows...)
<LoZioNe> se installi solo Ubuntu non ti servirà,perchè avrai un solo s.o. sul pc
<luppo> ciao a tutti
<LoZioNe> hai uno o più hd collegati?
<Eva__> perfetto. mi chiedevo se il boot loader attuale andasse a farsi benedire automaticamente senza dare problemi
<OverMe> sì, il nuovo sovrascrive il vecchio (se lo metti nel solito posto)
<luppo> ho un problema sul mio portatile, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Eva__> OverMe, in realtà la storia è un po' più complicata: per farla breve, ho un netbook con Win7 e Ubuntu. Voglio cancellare TUTTO (tutti i sistemi operativi, tranne una partizione "Dati") e installare un solo OS, Ubuntu.
<Eva__> per farlo ho pensato di avviare Ubuntu live da usb, cancellare tutto con gparted, e installare Ubuntu sull'unica partizione appena creata (la fusione delle vecchie con i vecchi os)
<OverMe> sì, avevo seguito
<luppo> qualcuno può darmi una mano con il mio problema?
<Eva__> ah ok :) grazie del consiglio!
<LoZioNe> luppo spiega il problema,se qualcuno sa risponde ;)
<luppo> ho scaricato gli aggiornamenti di unbuntu, quelli segnalati quando sei online, ma al riavvio si blocca mostrando: errore: tentativo di leggere o scrivere al di fuori del disco "hd0"
<luppo> ho provato ad aggiornare il grub con il live cd, ma la situazione non cambia
<luppo> quit
<Innerina> Ripeto... dove trovo i log degli avanzamenti?
<Innerina> Mi serve perché devo sistemare 2 o 3 pulci che sono saltate fuori durante gli avanzamenti...
<akis24> Innerina: magari /var/log/
<Innerina> ok
<akis24> o ddt.log :)
<Innerina> con cosa è meglio aprirli? Perché se li apro nel blocco note è tutto ammucchiato
<akis24> Innerina: gedit e allarga la finestra..
<Innerina> ok
<Innerina> Non riesco a capire quale dei file nella cartella /var/log/dist-upgrade/DATAUPGRADE corrisponde a quello che vedevo nel terminale... perché i contenuti sono simili ed illustrano aspetti diversi dello stesso upgrde
<akis24> Innerina:  guarda la data
<Innerina> Sì l'ho vista appunto, parlo dei 5 file ivi contenuti
<akis24> Innerina: guarda le versioni allora ..
<Innerina> apt.log - apt-term.log - history.log - main.log e xorg_fixup.log
<Innerina> qual'é di questi quello che si leggeva nel terminale compresi gli errori?
<mibofra> akis24: uei che succede?
<akis24> a me nulla mibofra  :)
<akis24> Innerina:  ha qualche problema  forse
<Innerina> credo sia apt-term.log
<Innerina> perché leggo tutto il contenuto che ricordavo
<Innerina> devo solo trovare gli errori
<mibofra> Innerina: ciao, di cosa hai bisogno?
<Innerina> Devo trovare il log degli avanzamenti che leggevo nel terminale, durante gli avanzamenti sono uscite delle pulci che è meglio che corregga se non voglio avere problemi ^^
<Innerina> ora non ricordo bene ma mi sa che ci sono cartelle orfane tanto per capirci
<Innerina> Toh ho ritrovato il primo degli errori...
<mibofra> Innerina: dai questo comando dovrebbe metter a nuovo
<Innerina> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/25-wqy-zenhei.conf", line 11: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not works as expected Alcune linee di continuo così
<Innerina> di cosa si tratta?
<mibofra> sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f
<mibofra> Se non ti da niente è tutto ok
<Innerina> va bene...
<Innerina> intanto leggi sopra, ho trovato uno degli errori che dicevo
<mibofra> Si letto, ma è debug non farci caso :)
<Matt_91> io dopo questi dare anche un bel sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Innerina> ah ho capito
<mibofra> Matt_91: volendo anche, mi sembra sensato
<mibofra> Ma non necessario
<Innerina> Mi ha dato questo... Il seguente pacchetto è stato installato automaticamente e non è più richiesto:
<Innerina>   printer-driver-hpijs
<Innerina> Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverlo.
<Innerina> e basta, non c'é altro
<mibofra> Innerina: vai in pace xD
<akis24> se date a benedizione pure ?
<Innerina> non credo sia necessario rimuoverlo... visto che se ho capito bene sono driver della stampante hp
<mibofra> akis24: sii xD al pc ovviamente :P
<akis24> lol
<Innerina> La seconda pulce era questa: (gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:28093): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': File o directory non esistente
<Innerina> This likely means that your installation is broken.
<Innerina> This likely means that your installation is broken.
<Innerina> Try running the command
<Innerina>   gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache
<Innerina> to make things work again for the time being.
<mibofra> XD poverina xD
<libero79> salve
<libero79> avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<doc87> con ubuntu posso recuperare dei file da un pc desktop che non carica windows xp in nessuna modalità?
<nabbeno> ciao a tutti
<akis24> doc87:  si
<doc87> ok...dopo averlo scaricato lo masterizzo direttamente su cd o prima devo fare altre operazioni?
<libero79> va bene,non riesco a a passare a ubuntu 13.10,se cerco aggiornamenti con gestione aggiornamenti non li trova.
<akis24> libero79: versione di ubuntu in uso ?
<libero79> uso la 13.04
<akis24> doc87:  masterizza la live e poi avvii disco e recuperi
<doc87> ok grazie
<akis24> libero79: devi eseguire avanzamento di versione  non aggiornamento
<seby> ciaoo a tutti
<libero79> sono un poco ignorate come si fa non riesco è da oggi che provo
<nabbeno> stò tentando di far funzionare il telecomano della tv su un vecchio portatile un acer 5920, ho installato irda e lirc poi in fase di config di lirc seleziono prima in Remote control configuration: winbond CIR ecc. ecc. e poi mi chiede IR transmitter, if present: cosa devo selezionare? Scusate sono un po newbbo :)
<akis24> libero79:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoSaucy  leggi
<libero79> ora leggo grazie speriamo in bene.
<akis24> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<libero79> ok era quello che avevo letto,ma non riesco a aprire gestore aggiornamenti da oggi
<nabbeno> cioè IR trasmitter sarebbe il telecomando no? Non c'è e metto none allora...
<nabbeno> potreste buttare un occhio qui: ---> http://pastebin.com/KVyT77nz
<akis24> libero79: hai provato ad aggiornare e non si è aperto piu' ?
<libero79> si puoi ridirmi come si apre magari sbaglio qualcosa
<akis24> libero79: scusa ho gente adesso...
<libero79> ok va bene fa nulla grazie lostesso
<akis24> libero79: comunque dovresti aprire " aggiornamenti " nella dash  laterale  e poi cliccare su aggiorna  sulla finestra che si apre
<nabbeno> ok riproviamo da capo, come faccio a vedere se i driver della porta infrarossi del portatile sono installati?
<akis24> libero79: se ci sono aggiornamenti da fare sulla 13.04 eseguili prima di aggiornare
<libero79> ok grazie mille ora riprovo:)
<akis24> nabbeno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Infrarosso
<nabbeno> ok, i pacchetti irda-utils e setserial li ho installati akis24 grazie
<nabbeno> riavvio...
<akis24> prego
<nabbeno_> rieccomi
<Elena> ciao. piccolo problema: ubuntu 13.04, effettuato aggiornamento ma al riavvio mi dà questo errore: tentativo di leggere o scrivere al di fuori del disco "hd0"
<Elena> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<nabbo4> ciao ho un problema con skype se vado su windows non mi sincronizza i contatti inseriti in ubuntu li vede ma non dovrei richiedere la richiesta c'è un modo per risolvere?
<nabbeno_> raga una volta c'era un programma che si chiamava hal... ora cosa si usa?
<nabbeno_> oh?
<sergios> salve a tutti, uso due schermi in modalità scrivania estesa, avrei la necessità di lasciare un video di youtube a tutto schermo mentre effettuo delle operazioni sul secondo schermo ma appena clicco sparisce il tutto schermo!!! Qualche idea su cosa possa fare?
<sergios> intendo il tutto schermo del vieo youtube e non l'f11 del browser che invece funziona!
<nubbolo> ragazzi un aiuto per favore
<nubbolo> sto cercando di seguire questa guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=262358
<nubbolo> ma hal non c'è più... comandi alternativi?
<nannes> !info hal
<ubot-it> Package hal does not exist in saucy
<nannes> !info hal precise
<ubot-it> hal (source: hal): Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.14-8 (precise), package size 386 kB, installed size 1398 kB
<nubbolo> !info hal
<nubbolo> !info hal precise
<nannes> nubbolo: ora hal dovrebb'essere integrato in udev
<nubbolo> si avevo letto qualcosa del genere
<nubbolo> è deprecato ...
<nannes> nubbolo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy
<nubbolo> provo a seguire la guida lo stesso vediamo...
<nannes> nubbolo: come sostituto di hal devi usare il comando 'udevadm'
<nubbolo> ah ok provo allora... grazie :)
<luigi> salve
<Guest80251> sto provando ad installare sia linux mint 15 che ubunti versione 13 ma tutte le volte che inizio l'installazione mi si ferma dicendo che non trova il file di root.
<Guest80251> Come mi devo comportare?
<palolo^> buonasera, kmail non mi visualizza le immagini delle mail, chi mi suggerisce il giusto settaggio? grazie
<Guest80251> premetto che sono un neofita
<palolo^> ok risolto da solo
<brian__> buona sera a tutti
<brian__> ho un problemino con empathy ... in pratica metto l account di facebook autorizzo il tutto ma non si collega e dice modificare la propria presenza per visualizzare i cointatti
<brian__> e in piu che l account facebook richiede l autorizzazione
<Goldrake> ciao
<Goldrake> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi non riesco ad installare ubuntu, ma in live funziona
<brian__> in che senso non riesci a istallare ?
<brian__> Goldrake:
<Goldrake> si blocca l-installazione
<brian__> e ti da qualche errore ?
<Goldrake> nessuno
<brian__> quando si blocca cosa sta facendo ?
<palolo^> 'sera
<palolo^> sto cercando di installare draftsight (programma cad) mi sono scaricato il pacchetto .deb e l'installatore di pacchetti mi avvisa che una versione è presente nei canali software e preferibilmente usare quella, ma come?
<brian__> Goldrake:  ci sei ?
<Emanuele_Deriu> sera, avrei un problema con il mio netbook quando chiudo lo schermo va in sospensione anche se io ho messo tra le impostazioni di non fare niente
<alessandro_> ciao
<alessandro_> c'è qualcuno?
<alessandro_> no eh?
<Aiutoooo> sera
<Aiutoooo> come faccio ad aggiornare firefox ?
<cristian_c> Aiutoooo, in che senso?
<cristian_c> Aiutoooo, hai guardato nel gestore degli aggiornamenti se sono presenti aggiornamenti relativi a firefox?
<Aiutoooo> non basta fare sudo apt-get update
<Aiutoooo> e sudo apt-get upgrade
<Aiutoooo> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> se proprio vuoi
<Aiutoooo> l'ho fatto
<Aiutoooo> ma ho una versione di firefox 11.0
<Aiutoooo> è meno vetusta mia nonna
<cristian_c> Aiutoooo, su quale release?
<Aiutoooo> 12.04
<Aiutoooo> lts
<puffilo> ciao a tutti raga
<puffilo> ho un problema con lirc potete darmi una mano?
<puffilo> qualcuno lo conosce?
<cristian_c> Aiutoooo, è strano, io ho la 24
<cristian_c> puffilo, che problema?
<Aiutoooo> cristian_c: appunto...
<Aiutoooo> come risolvo?
<cristian_c> mah, mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> Aiutoooo, lsb_release -a
<puffilo> l'ho installato da apt-get e sembra ok... ma non riesco a far funzionare la porta infrarossi del mio portatile, mi sto arrabattando con una vecchia guida http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=262358 cristian_c
<nannes> Aiutoooo: Non sei l'unico a lamentarsi del fatto che i repo ubuntu  non aggiornano firefox abbastanza di frequente
<puffilo> ma sono alle prime armi
<cristian_c> nannes, il mio è aggiornato
<Aiutoooo> cristian_c: come ti dicevo
<Aiutoooo> cristian_c: Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS Release:	12.04 Codename:	precise
<Aiutoooo> nannes: ma dalla 11 alla 24 c'è una bella differenza
<nannes> !info firefox precise
<ubot-it> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 24.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 27458 kB, installed size 57413 kB
<cristian_c> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<puffilo> per esempio se do mode2 mi da: could not get file information for /dev/lirc mode2: default_init(): No such file or directory
<nannes> cristian_c: Sì ma lo fanno sempre con un bel ritardo
<cristian_c> nannes, anch'io ho la 24
<cristian_c> puffilo, integrato o esterno?
<nannes> cristian_c:  (21:32:01) <nannes> cristian_c: Sì ma lo fanno sempre con un bel ritardo
<puffilo> integrato cristian_c, butta un occhio al link sopra se puoi
<cristian_c> puffilo, ma non l'hai aperto tu
<cristian_c> nannes, beh, però dovrebbe avere anche lui la 24. O sbaglio (ritardo o non ritardo)?
<puffilo> cristian_c cosa?
<cristian_c> puffilo, il topic che hai linkato
<nannes> cristian_c:  sì sì, non hai visto ubot-it?
<nannes> !info firefox precise
<ubot-it> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 24.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 27458 kB, installed size 57413 kB
<nannes> 24 ^^
<puffilo> no cristian_c ma ho lo stesso portatile
<cristian_c> eh, ma il suo non è aggiornato
<cristian_c> puffilo, lspci -k
<cristian_c> puffilo, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | puffilo
<ubot-it> puffilo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> cristian_c: avrà usato qualche repo strambo
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> non so neanche a quale release appartiene la 11
<puffilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6326435/ eccolo cristian_c
<cristian_c> Aiutoooo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Innerina> Ciao a tutti! Mi potete dire come ripristinare le repository Medibuntu?
<cristian_c> puffilo, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> Innerina, dal sito medibuntu: The Medibuntu Project has come to an end The Medibuntu repository is unmaintained and offline.
<puffilo> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6326453/
<Innerina> Nooo! Ma quindi ora che alternative ci sono al materiale che c'era lì?
<Innerina> Tipo i codec proprietari di Windows?
<cristian_c> Innerina, a cosa ti riferisci
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Innerina, tutti i pacchetti meno uno sono presenti nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> Innerina, *buntu-restricted-extras
<Innerina> Ah quindi hanno spostato tutto lì?
<cristian_c> da una vita
<cristian_c> Innerina, l'unico che non hanno spostato è libdvdcss
<Innerina> Ah ecco... come verifico che restricted-extras sia abilitato? Lo è già di default?
<cristian_c> puffilo, non vedo traccia della porta ir
<cristian_c> Innerina, no
<cristian_c> Innerina, che versione hai instalato?
<cristian_c> +l
<Innerina> Ho appena aggiornato alla 13.10...
<puffilo> cristian_c eppure c'è, anche fisicamente, il pc l'ho giusto smontato ieri...
<cristian_c> Innerina, come interfaccia
<cristian_c> grafica
<Innerina> Non ho capito... no, è proprio un avanzamento di sistema quindi immagino che debba abilitare la suddetta repo manualmente...
<Innerina> come faccio?
<cristian_c> Innerina, non ci siamo capiti
<cristian_c> Innerina, mi riferisco all'ambiente grafico
<puffilo> che sia rotta?
<Innerina> Ah intendi GNOME?
<cristian_c> !info findchip
<ubot-it> Package findchip does not exist in saucy
<Innerina> Credo sia la 3.8, anche se volevo passare alla 3.10 con la derivata Gnome...
<puffilo> !info findchip
<ubot-it> Package findchip does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> puffilo, posta il risultato di lshal
<cristian_c> Innerina, quindi, unity o gnome-shell?
<noxa> ciao
<puffilo> *** [DIE] lshal.c:dump_devices():285 : Couldn't obtain list of devices
<noxa> qulcuno ha provato ubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> puffilo, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | noxa
<ubot-it> noxa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<puffilo> è tutto li finito cristian_c
<Innerina> Gnome shell
<cristian_c> Innerina, ok
<cristian_c> Innerina, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Innerina> ok grazie! ^^
<noxa> come vi siete trovati con ubuntu 13.10?
<cristian_c> !chat | noxa
<ubot-it> noxa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<noxa> ok grazie
<puffilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6326515/
<noxa> dopo aver scaricato ubuntu 13.10 ottengo un file iso, non sono un'esperta, come dovrei procedere?
<noxa> per l'installazione?
<Innerina> C'é già ma non capisco dove si trova fra i repository O.o
<cristian_c> puffilo, digita: hal-device
<puffilo> nada cristian_c Empty HAL device list.
<nannes> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubot-it> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 59 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<nannes> Innerina: Il pacchetto 'ubuntu-restricted-extras sta nei repository ufficiali di default, come puoi leggere qui sopra ^^
<Innerina> Ah ma è un pacchetto? Avevo capito fosse un repository...
<nannes> yes!
<Innerina> Ah allora tutto ok! ^^
<Innerina> Perché ero rimasta che prima erano pacchetti nei repository di medibuntu
<Innerina> ed evidentemente hanno messo tutto insieme in quel pacchetto...
<Aiutoooo> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/dMWSKDY5
<puffilo> ora installo ubuntu del 2009 :)
<Innerina> Altra domanda... mi controllate se è tutto ok? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&p=4475399&sid=75d98b879ef416596241ed8a7ceb257a#p4475210
<Innerina> Io penso di sì, ma preferisco chiedere
<nannes> Innerina: Il primo avanzamento ha restituito  ***un paio*** (35647875mila) di font non compatibili :D
<puffilo> cristian_c sto provando a installare irda-utils
<Innerina> Ah e quindi che posso fare in merito?
<nannes> Innerina: Comunque gli avanzamenti creano sempre errori. Se guardi su google trovi le soluzioni, perché altra gente ha avuto gli stessi errori
<nannes> ma volevo dirti una cosa
<Innerina> Però siccome non mi ha + dato l'errore dei font, o che sono stati eliminati o semplicemente sono diventati compatibili...
<nannes> da gnomaro sfegatato
<Innerina> dimmi
<nannes> Ubuntu non cura bene gnome. Anche se prendi UbuntuGNOME non avrai una roba molto curata.
<Aiutoooo> nannes: alla fine come faccio per aggiornare firefox? anche manualmente
<nannes> Cambia distro, se vuoi avere un ambiente gnome come si deve. :)
<Innerina> Ah... Sigh.
<Innerina> Nannes se ne può parlare qua o è meglio altrove?
<nannes> Su #ubuntu-it-chat credo.
<Innerina> stai lì?
<nannes> certo
<Innerina> ok
<Aiutoooo> nessuno che me caga
<Aiutoooo> vabbè
<jester-> Aiutoooo: ??
<puffilo> cristian_c
<Aiutoooo> jester-:
<jester-> cu fu
<Aiutoooo> come aggiorno firefox
<Aiutoooo> ho ancora installato 11.0
<Aiutoooo> e siamo invece alla 24
<puffilo> jester- :)
<jester-> Aiutoooo: se c'è aggiornamento su aggiorna sa solo
<Operpuzza> jester-se metto ubunto
<Operpuzza> ma ho una connesione a internet
<Operpuzza> tramite chiavetta m,i fa connettere lo styesso
<Operpuzza> ?
<Aiutoooo> jester-: ho fatto apt-get update
<Aiutoooo> e aptget upgarde
<Aiutoooo> ma non aggiorna un tubo!
<jester-> Aiutoooo: 13,1o ff è 24.0
<jester-> Aiutoooo: se nei repo non c'è quello che garba a te certo che non aggiorna
<puffilo> jester- me la dai una mano a provare a far funzionare la porta infrarossi di un vecchio portatile se/quando puoi?
<jester-> puffilo: mai usata
<jester-> Operpuzza: una volta installato prega che la chivetta sia linus digeribile
<Aiutoooo> jester-: ti passo il contenuto dei miei repo
<Aiutoooo> jester-: http://pastebin.com/dMWSKDY5
<jester-> Aiutoooo: ???
<Operpuzza> lol
<puffilo> lo prendo come un no jester- ?
<puffilo> vabbè :)
<jester-> puffilo: quelli sono i server
<Aiutoooo> jester-: sono i repository dai quali scarica gli aggiornamenti,... no?
<puffilo> server jester-?
<jester-> puffilo: se facendi sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get upgrade non aggiorna ff vuol dire che è gia alla versione piu recente presente nei repo
<puffilo> ff va benissimo com'è...
<jester-> Operpuzza: comunque le internet key sono quasi tutte supportate, sempre che non installi una distro vecchia
<jester-> puffilo: per la porta penso dipenda dai moduli nel kernel, quindo prova la live della 13.10
<jester-> che ha il kernel piu recente
<Operpuzza> ma la internet jey gira su windows
<puffilo> provo
<Aiutoooo> Operpuzza: se hai quella della tim
<Aiutoooo> all'interno della custodia
<jester-> Operpuzza: certo che gira visto che per winz ti danno il driver
<Aiutoooo> c'è il disco di istallazione
<Aiutoooo> se è huawei della tim , i "driver" per linux sono nel disco
<Aiutoooo> se non hai il disco li scarichi dal sito
<Aiutoooo> io ho fatto così
<Aiutoooo> jester-: come faccio per firefox ? questo è il contenuto dei miei repository http://pastebin.com/dMWSKDY5
<jester-> Aiutoooo: quello non è il contenuto ma i server
<jester-> da dove scarica
<Operpuzza> ok
<Operpuzza> Aiutoooo della wind
<jester-> Aiutoooo: e se hai un ff non recente che te frega
<Aiutoooo> ff sarebbe?
<jester-> firefox
<jester-> !info firefox precise
<ubot-it> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 24.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 27458 kB, installed size 57413 kB
<jester-> dovebbe esserci il 24
<Aiutoooo> io ho la 11
<jester-> Aiutoooo: forse hai il sources list zoppo
<jester-> deb     http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org precise main
<jester-> upubuntu-com-multimedia-precise.list  upubuntu-com-multimedia-precise.list.sav
<jester-> che roba è
<jester-> e non hai il main di precise
<cristian_c> jester-, Aiutoooo ha i ppa
<jester-> cristian_c: tutti hanno  i ppa poi si lamentano
<Operpuzza> jester- ma se io instaklllo ubunto e inserisco la internet key me lo riconosce ?
<cristian_c> jester-, poi i suoi repo provengono da un certo unitedcolo.de
<cristian_c> e glieen mancano vari
<cristian_c> *gliene
<jester-> !sourceslist | Aiutoooo fatti un sources nuovo
<ubot-it> Aiutoooo fatti un sources nuovo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<nannes> cristian_c: cos'avevo detto io? :p
<nannes> Comunque  il deb torproject non crea problemi, lo puoi lasciare
<Aiutoooo> cristian_c: me ne mancano vari perchè l'ultima volta che ho fatto gli aggiornamenti completi schermo nero al riavvio
<Aiutoooo> cristian_c: di ppa ne ho solo 2
<cristian_c> gli mancano i security e i backports
<cristian_c> e i vari -updates
<jester-> Aiutoooo: hai taroccato maldestramente il sources
<cristian_c> Aiutoooo, non so cos'hai fatto l'altra volta
<jester-> Aiutoooo: e se non ha i repo come cazzo ti aggiorna
<Aiutoooo> jester-: beh ho dovuto disattavarne molti
<jester-> Operpuzza: ripeto una il cd live
<Aiutoooo> per evitare che mi mandasse a *** il pc
<jester-> Aiutoooo: balle
<Aiutoooo> dato che avrè reistallato ubuntu 20 volte
<Aiutoooo> jester-: perchè dovrei dire balle?
<jester-> che ti mandava a bottane il pc. a bottane ci va coi ppa
<Aiutoooo> vadoi nbel gestore aggiornamenti e li disattivo
<jester-> Aiutoooo: perchè proprio non esiste
<Aiutoooo> jester-:  dio ***** schermo nero al riavvio
<Aiutoooo> e i merdosi driver nvidia fanno cagare
<Aiutoooo> non funzionano
<jester-> Aiutoooo: va bè vedi un po te. se vuo iff 24 metti a posto i repo altrimenti tieni l'os cosi
<jester-> Aiutoooo: lol
<Operpuzza> jester- grazie
<jester-> i  nvidia sono una delle poche cosa fatte bene
<cristian_c> jester-, probabilmente avrà attivato i proposed
<Aiutoooo> no cristian_c
<Aiutoooo> ti pare che sono pazzo
<jester-> cristian_c: il problema è sempre l'utonto
<Aiutoooo> jester-:  i nvidia fatti bene?
<Aiutoooo> ahhahahaahha
<cristian_c> poi ha visto che il so è andato a bottane e ha disattivato tutto quanto
<cristian_c> ha buttato l'acqua con il bambino
<cristian_c> Aiutoooo, ma sti driver nvidia da dove li hai presi?
<jester-> e
<cristian_c> da bloggolandia?
<jester-> che poi i nvidia non vano è roba da troll scarso
<Aiutoooo> cristian_c: da driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> uhm
<nannes> Aiutoooo:
<Aiutoooo> jester-:  già mi hai dato del troll per il virus della polizia penitenziaria su ubuntu
<nannes> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Aiutoooo> jester-:  e ti ho smerdato con lo stamp
<nannes> cancelli tutto e incolli questo. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6325499/
<Aiutoooo> nannes: http://pastebin.com/dMWSKDY5
<jester-> Aiutoooo: quello si che era una trollata pirlotta
<nannes> virus della polizia penitenziaria??? woooozzz
<Aiutoooo> jester-: ti ho messo lo stamp
<nannes> fai vedere *__*
<Aiutoooo> l'ho tolto reistallando mozilla
<Aiutoooo> ora non c'è l'ho più
<jester-> si si vuoi uno stamp di una tipa con tre tette?
<Aiutoooo> e cancellando la cartella ./mozilla
<Aiutoooo> jester-: jester- gli altri utenti lo hanno visto
<Aiutoooo> emi hanno aiutato
<Aiutoooo> se tu ti senti snwden ma non ne capisci un cazzo non è colpa mia
<jester-> Aiutoooo: lol
<nannes> Aiutoooo: Per correggere l'errore  cancella tutto il tuo sources.list, e sostituiscilo con questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6326776/
<jester-> nannes: poi dirà che ha lo schermo nero colpa tua
<jester-> ti manda lo stamp
<nannes> Aiutoooo: Se poi ti va di perdere 2 minuti per spiegarmi più dettagli su questo virus, magari in privato visto che qui non si può, apprezzerei
<cristian_c> Aiutoooo, comunque i tuoi repo non sono quelli standard, questo è un fatto
<jester-> nannes: era un noto virsu xp vista
<Aiutoooo> nannes: ho risolto cancellando la cartella nascosta ./mozilla
<Aiutoooo> e reinstallando firefoz
<jester-> taroccava il registro e come aprivi il brauser mandava a un link che diceva che il pc era bloccato dalla ps
<Aiutoooo> cristian_c: ho appena sotituito con quello che mni ha detto nannes
<Aiutoooo> ora faccio update
<cristian_c> eh
<nannes> sì
<jester-> Aiutoooo: contane una piu credibile
<Aiutoooo> jester-: che ti devo dire
<jester-> nulla hai cannato la trollata
<Aiutoooo> se hai accesso hai link pubblicati sulla chat
<eagle2> come creo un icona d'avvio di firefox?
<Aiutoooo> jester-:  guarda quelli con host imgur.com
<cristian_c> eagle2, sul desktop?
<Aiutoooo> sono i miei jester-  e troveri lo stamp
<eagle2> si
<Aiutoooo> jester-: ANZI NO
<jester-> eddai con lo stamp
<Aiutoooo> LO HO TROVATO
<Aiutoooo> ERA NEL CESTINO
<Aiutoooo> MO TELO METTO
<Aiutoooo> E LA PIANTI
<nannes> :D
<nannes> lulz che rabbia il picciotto  :D
<eagle2> ho estratto il tar.bz2 di firefox 25
<eagle2> su home
<Aiutoooo> jester-: to cojone ! e piantala di fare il superiore http://prntscr.com/20mtmr
<Aiutoooo> nannes: http://prntscr.com/20mtmr
<Aiutoooo> cristian_c: http://prntscr.com/20mtmr
<eagle2> tramite terminale ho fatto ~/firefox/firefox
<eagle2> si avvia firefox
<Aiutoooo> e sullo sfondo trovi pure i nomi delle persone che mi hanno aiutato jester-
<Aiutoooo> a differenza tua
<jester-> lol
<cristian_c> eagle2, perché l'hai scarrrricato?
<eagle2> si
<eagle2> cristian_c, si
<Aiutooo> ci credete ora?
<eagle2> ho installasto zorin os
<Aiutooo> o avete bisogno di kikkarmi un altra volta?
<jester-> Aiutooo: riLOL e piantala
<jester-> Aiutooo: il prossimo è ban
<Aiutooo> jester-: fai girare le palle
<eagle2> è non c'e messo sopra
<eagle2> solo crome
<eagle2> vorrei creare un cona sul dekstop
<eagle2> *icona
<cristian_c> eagle2, zorin non è ubuntu
<eagle2> è ubuntu modificato graficamente windows
<cristian_c> eagle2, non è riconosciuto né supportato da canonical
<cristian_c> quindi non è ubuntu
<cristian_c> eagle2, ti conviene domandare sul canale di zorin
<eagle2> sarebbe il 13.04
<eagle2> provo con loro
<cristian_c> ok
<eagle2> cristian_c, non rispondono
<cristian_c> !chat | eagle2
<ubot-it> eagle2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<puffilo> ragazzi non riesco in nessun modo a trovare il ricevitore infrarossi di sto vecchio portatile mi dareste una mano?
<puffilo> è un maledetto cir winbond... non trovo i driver credo ne riesco a vedere la periferica
<puffilo> jester- ?
<jester-> puffilo: non ho idea
<puffilo> un utente era riuscito anni fà a farlo funzionare...
<puffilo> ho provato tutti questi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/IdentificarePeriferiche jester- ma non c'è traccia che io possa vedere almeno...
<puffilo> può darsi centrino driver proprietari?
<jester-> puffilo: lspci e lshw la vedono?
<jester-> se non è morta
<puffilo> nada
<puffilo> jester- buttaci un occhio se ti va http://pastebin.com/exN3ACsX io non la vedo...
<jester-> FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)
<puffilo> jester- quello dovrebbe essere lettore di sd
<jester-> puffilo: winza la vede?
<puffilo> sinceramente non mi ricordo... dovrei provare
<puffilo> :D
<puffilo> a esserci c'è perchè l'ho smotato ieri
<jester-> cosi vedi sse è viva
<puffilo> boh
<puffilo> che palle
<puffilo> provero se funge su win
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-30
<enero> ciao a tutti
<enero> qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare ati radeon mobility hd4650 su kubuntu 13.10
<krabador> enero, che problema c0è?
<krabador> enero, apri il terminale, manda software-properties-gtk, controlla l'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> enero, vedi cosa c'è disponibile
<krabador> enero, ?
<enero> scusami krabador
<enero> la ventola gira all'impazzata
<enero> con drive radeon
<krabador> enero, che pc è?
<krabador> enero, che ubuntu hai?
<enero> dal kernel 3.8 ati non ha drive proprietari
<enero> kubuntu
<enero> ma ho provato
<enero> opensuse
<enero> ,xubuntu
<krabador> enero, allora
<enero> e ubuntu 13.10
<enero> stesso problema
<enero> devo configurare il kernel?
<enero> anche impostando da grub kms a 1 stesso problema
<enero> girano meno
<krabador> purtroppo la 4xxx della serie radeon hd
<krabador> puo' essere supportata solo da driver radeon
<krabador> in ubuntu
<krabador> l'ultimo driver ati che supporta quella scheda
<enero> krabador ati mobiliti radeon 4650
<enero> purtroppo
<krabador> non è piu'compatibile con il server grafico della 13.10
<enero> e quindi
<krabador> enero, devi usare , nella 13.10 i radeon
<enero> soluzioni?
<krabador> enero, per la 13.10 non ci sono
<krabador> devi usare i radeon,.
<enero> ok ma non possono essere configurati
<krabador> no
<enero> agp
<enero> bella notizia
<krabador> enero, puoi fare dei tentativi
<enero> cioè
<krabador> ma va ad essere complesso maneggiare la configurazione del driver
<krabador> e non porta a grandi risultati
<krabador> puoi provare ad usare ubuntu 12.04.03
<krabador> che ha il server grafico compatibile con l'ultimo driver ati che supporta la tua scheda
<krabador> ed usare quel driver per vedere se le cose migliorano
<enero> implementare nel kernel 13.10 fglrx
<enero> chiedo troppo
<enero> in ubuntu funzionava perfettamente ventole spente
<krabador> enero, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<enero> ma unity non lo sopporto
<krabador> enero, fglrx è implementato
<enero> ubuntu 12.04
<krabador> solo che attualmente fglrx non supporta la serie 4xxx
<krabador> e il server grafico attuale
<krabador> non supporta l'ultima versione di fglrx che la supporta
<enero> la cosa è più complessa
<krabador> enero, prova xubuntu o lubuntu 12.04.03
<krabador> cosi' non ti imbatti in unity
<enero> è xorg che è stato sostituito da kms e drive radeon
<krabador> c'è xorg
<krabador> in ubuntu
<enero> in kubuntu 13.10 no
<enero> in ubuntu 13.10 no
<enero> carica da grub kms
<krabador> non c'è xorg.conf
<krabador> ma xorg c'è
<krabador> non hanno fatto in tempo a sostituirlo con mir
<krabador> nella 13.10
<krabador> cosa che erano altamente intenzionati a fare
<krabador> enero, controlla
<krabador> meglio.
<enero> proverò kubuntu 12.04 se ha xorg.conf
<krabador> non confondere xorg.conf con xorg
<enero> no in /etc/X11 non cè xorg.conf
<krabador> il server grafico in 13.10 è rimasto xorg
<krabador> solo che non c'è piu' xorg.conf
<krabador> se è per questo da anni ormai
<krabador> ma il server grafico di ubuntu , per il momento, è xorg.
<enero> e come configuri X11
<krabador> non piu' con xorg.conf
<enero> e come?
<krabador> http://askubuntu.com/questions/364632/where-is-xorg-conf-in-13-10
<krabador> enero, in ogni caso, gli sviluppatori del driver radeon, lo rilasciano sempre alla massima efficienza
<krabador> già loro di per se
<krabador> non va ad esserci altro da configurare
<krabador> funziona già quasi al massimo della sua potenzialità
<enero> anzi se provi ad installarlo va in conflitto con kms
<krabador> questo mese amd ha rilasciato della documentazione per le schede radeon hd 4xxx 5xxx 6xxx 7xxx
<krabador> che è stata subito implementata dai driver radeon in sviluppo
<krabador> documentazione su risparmio energetico e registri 3d
<krabador> cose che saranno sfruttate al meglio con il kernel 3.13
<krabador> 3.12
<krabador> in uscita tra una settimana
<enero> ottima notizia
<krabador> sono state fatte delle prove
<krabador> da phoronix
<krabador> e i risultati sono ottimi
<krabador> stanno praticamente superando in prestazioni i driver catalys
<krabador> catalyst di amd
<enero> ok speriamo che facciano rallentare le ventole del mio dv6
<krabador> dv6-3000?
<enero> sembra un aereoplano
<krabador> purtroppo è un problema diffuso
<krabador> nel senso
<enero> hp pavillon dv6 1308el
<krabador> io ho un 1350
<enero> che distribuzione usi
<enero> non dirmi ubuntu 13,10
<krabador> purtroppo per qualche anno il kernel non è riuscito ad essere particolarmente efficiente
<krabador> per il consumo energetico
<krabador> e per il riscaldamento
<enero> e si
<krabador> che purtroppo era una conseguenza del troppo consumo eneretico
<krabador> ma da 1 anno a questa parte
<krabador> intel amd valve e nvidia
<krabador> hanno collaborato in maniera incredibile
<krabador> allo sviluppo del kernel
<krabador> e moltissimi problemi
<krabador> sono stati risolti
<enero> non uso il portatile per giochi
<enero> e il 3d può andare
<krabador> il 3d dei driver radeon, va addirittura meglio dei driver catalyst
<krabador> sulle schede un po' piu' vecchie
<enero> se riuscissi a rallentare le ventole sarebbe perfetto
<krabador> amd purtroppo non ha mai fatto dei driver decenti in realtà
<krabador> checchè se ne sia detto
<krabador> enero, purtroppo devi pazientare un po'
<krabador> semplicemente perchè su questo fronte si sono mossi
<krabador> in maniera efficace
<krabador> solo negli ultimi 2 mesi
<enero> eresia su windows i catalist fanno il loro bel dovere
<krabador> e , amd sta garantendo parecchia documentazione
<krabador> puntualmente
<krabador> win è un altro discorso
<enero> speriamo
<krabador> amd ha deciso proprio a settembre
<krabador> di cambiare ufficialmente rotta
<enero> nessuna applicazione per controllare la scheda video
<krabador> sulla documentazione
<krabador> controllare valori ?
<enero> si
<krabador> purtroppo no
<enero> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<krabador> non ce ne sono di paragonabili a quelli per win
<enero> linux rende difficili le cose semplici
<krabador> c'è pero' http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=features
<krabador> enero, assolutamente no
<enero> scusami ho visto che alcune volte in linux si può implementare il firmaware ad esempio delle schede wifi
<krabador> enero, ci sono un bel numero di comandi a riga di comando
<krabador> enero, si
<enero> per le schede video no?
<krabador> non hanno un firmware
<enero> con xserver si poteva controllare quasi tutto
<enero> ma con kms no
<enero> è un problema
<enero> aspettiamo con le ventole al massimmo
<enero> per impostare la risoluzione video?
<krabador> enero, non c'è quella che puo' servirti , nelle impostazioni?
<krabador> enero, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<krabador> enero, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<enero> no non posso decidere un risoluzione di 1368x728
<krabador> enero, qual'è settata di base?
<enero> 1280x768
<krabador> enero, apri un terminale, e manda sudo xrandr -q
<enero> scusa 1280x740
<enero> sa qual'è stata la risposta
<krabador> enero, hai visto a riguardo di lm-sensor ?
<enero> si è interessante
<enero> la risposta è stata che dal kernel 3.8 le schede ati non supportano i drive proprietari
<krabador> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<krabador> non è assolutamente vero
<krabador> i catalyst funzionano
<krabador> tranquillamente
<krabador> per le schede supportate da quel driver.
<krabador> e sono dalla hd 5000 insu
<enero> e allora cosa fare per cambiare distro
<enero> bella risposta
<krabador> se mandi sudo apt-cache search fglrx
<enero> in inglese
<krabador> troverai tranquillamente il driver catalyst installabile
<krabador> enero, per il momento , per la hd 4xxx con l'ultima ubuntu, sei nella situazione migliore possibile, prestazionalmente
<krabador> nel senso
<enero> aspetta non può leggere /var/mail/kernel
<enero> fglrx-pxpress - Tools to enable AMD's PowerXpress
<enero> ubuntu-drivers-common - Detect and install additional Ubuntu driver packages
<enero> xvba-va-driver - XvBA-based backend for VA API (AMD fglrx implementation)
<enero> fglrx - Driver video per gli acceleratori grafici AMD
<enero> fglrx-amdcccle - Catalyst Control Center per gli acceleratori grafici AMD
<krabador> molte migliorie arriveranno con il kernel 3.12, che ubuntu 13.10 non aggiornerà
<Innerina> Ubuntu mi è andato a ramengo...
<Innerina> Non so manco come fare perché la shell con root non mi prende la pass che uso sempre -.-
<krabador> Innerina, qui si fa assistenza
<krabador> Innerina, che ubuntu è, e cosa succede all'avvio
<Innerina> Lo so, infatti sono qui perché non riesco + ad accedervi per via di Gnome 3.10, ho Saucy...
<krabador> lo hai installato successivamente?
<Innerina> In pratica succede che mi dà in low graphic, ci sono alcune opzioni ma non utilizzabili oltre
<Innerina> sì
<krabador> oppure hai ubuntu gnome?
<Innerina> no, prima avevo il classico ubuntu
<Innerina> cioé ho sempre usato il gnome, ma ho fatto la guida per passare a Ubuntu Gnome
<krabador> hai il gdm, ovvero la schermata in cui inserisci user name e password?
<Innerina> Purtroppo no ed è quello il problema, non viene caricato perché mi sa che non è stato impostato come predefinito
<Innerina> la guida non diceva come impostarlo -.- perché era già installato
<krabador> Innerina, con ubuntu conviene scegliere l'ambiente grafico che si vorrebbe utilizzare, ed installare la derivata che lo monta di default
<krabador> piuttosto che installare ambienti grafici successivamente
<Innerina> Infatti ho installato tutto partendo da gnome...
<krabador> se "avevi il classico ubuntu" non avevi gnome
<Innerina> mi sono spiegata male... intendevo che avevo una normale installazione 13.10
<Innerina> però ero partita dal Gnome di base
<krabador> Innerina, ecco, quindi unity, ed hai installato gnome successivamente?
<Innerina> sì esatto
<krabador> allora
<krabador> adesso cosa stai usando?
<Innerina> o meglio volevo passare alla derivata Ubuntu Gnome, installandolo appunto da Gnome base
<Innerina> ora niente perché non mi accede +
<krabador> Innerina, non "si passa" ad ubuntu gnome installando l'ambiente grafico
<Innerina> Infatti mi ha detto che era già installato
<krabador> Innerina, adesso cosa hai di fronte?
<Innerina> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=567818
<Innerina> la situazione è pressapoco questa
<Innerina> a differenza di lui non mi carica proprio nulla, al massimo qualche tipica righetta in caricamento o shutdown
<krabador> Innerina, cosa hai di fronte?
<Innerina> e non posso manco intervenire dalla recovery
<krabador> Innerina, non stai scrivendo da quel sistema?
<Innerina> no, scrivo dall'altro os in dual boot che è Seven
<krabador> Innerina, allora, prova a premere ctrl alt f1 , quando si blocca il caricamento normale di ubuntu, fai il login
<krabador> con user e pass
<Innerina> Sì ma in modalità normale?
<krabador> "caricamento normale" non è chiaro?
<Innerina> ah scusami è l'ora...
<krabador> :D
<krabador> ctrl alt f1
<krabador> fai il login
<Innerina> e poi?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Innerina> Ma non sarebbe meglio impostare come predefinito il dm GDM?
<Innerina> Forse è quello il problema...
<Innerina> che non fa caricare
<krabador> Innerina, allora
<krabador> prova a fare come ti ho detto
<Innerina> va bene
<krabador> se hai installato ubuntu
<krabador> non puoi pretendere che inquinando l'installazione
<krabador> non succeda nulla
<krabador> che piaccia o no, in ubuntu c'è lightdm
<Innerina> Lo so ma seguendo la guida gli preferiva gdm
<Innerina> cmq ok, provo come mi dici tu... sempre che non sia andato a ramengo tutto
<krabador> se vuoi ubuntu con gnome , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME
<krabador> è la cosa migliore, piuttosto che installarlo successivamente, non convivono mai limpidamente insieme
<krabador> si mischiano impostazioni
<Innerina> Ho capito...
<krabador> si possono anche sistemare le cose, ma perdendoci una marea di tempo
<Innerina> http://www.lffl.org/2013/09/installare-gnome-310-in-ubuntu-1310.html avevo seguito questa guida, come vedi diceva di impostare GDM come predefinito, ma trovandolo già installato non me l'ha chiesto
<Innerina> e credo sia quello il problema
<krabador> Innerina, hai seguito una guida non ufficiale
<Innerina> ah ecco
<krabador> !wiki | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !documentazione | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Innerina> ok
<krabador> questa è la documentazione ufficiale.
<Innerina> sì lo so
<krabador> il resto è a rischio e pericolo dell'utente
<Innerina> ovvio... vabbuò, provo
<akis24> giorno
<francesco1947> Buongiorno. Ho installato da pochi giorni ubuntu 13.10 . Per scannerizzare mi trovo bene con gscan2pdf. La stampante è hp officejet pro 8600. la stampa funziona regolarmente.quando lancio gscan mi dice che non trova nessun dispositivo- Che fare
<ExPBoy> !info hplip
<ubot-it> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.9-1 (saucy), package size 79 kB, installed size 408 kB
<ExPBoy> francesco1947, installa questo pacchetto e dovresti risolvere
<ale64k> AIUTOOOOOO
<francesco1947> hplip è già installato-  si può installare da terminale il pacchetto che mi consigli?
<ExPBoy> francesco1947, certo
<ale64k> ho aggiornato alla versione 13.10 e non va più
<ExPBoy> ale64k, ma prima di agiornare hai provato da live?
<ale64k> no ho aggiornato e basta
<ExPBoy> male!
<francesco1947> premetto che sono ignorante informatico ,ma lo devo prima scaricare da internet o posso dare direttamente il comando da terminale e se si cosa devo digitare?
<ExPBoy> francesco1947, sudo apt-get install hplip
<ale64k> avevo il13.04 e scaricavo sempre gli aggionamenti, mi ha detto che era uscita la nuova versione13.10 che fai non la scarichi ?
<ExPBoy> francesco1947, ma hai detto che è già installato o sbaglio?
<ExPBoy> ale64k, è buona norma prima di un avanzamento di versione verificare se funziona con l'hardware a disposizione non sempre è detto che tutto vada bene
<francesco1947> infatti il terminale dice che è già installato alla versione più recente
<ExPBoy> francesco1947, allora lancia hplip e vedi se ti da la stampante in uso e da li configuri
<ale64k> ora ho schermata viola con
<ale64k> ubuntu:opzioni avanzate per ubuntu:memory test (memtest86+):ememory test (memtest86+,serial console 115200)
<francesco1947> come si lancia hplip
<glpiana> ola
<gatsu1000> buongiorno a tutti
<gatsu1000> ciao enzotib
<gatsu1000> hola mibofra
<gatsu1000> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come mai il controllo volume è in grigio scuro e se ci clicco sopra non succede niente?
<gatsu1000> l'audio però si sente, ma non posso regolarlo
<Printf> salve
<Printf> qualcuno mi sa dire perche' con ubuntu 13.10 ogni tanto mi sparisce la data nella barra in alto a dx?
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti,non ricordo più come modificare l'immagine boot di Kubuntu 13.10 per visualizzarla con i driver Nvidia-.-"
<glpiana> Printf, installazione nuova o aggiornamento da 13.04?
<Printf> nuova
<glpiana> Printf, sistema aggiornato?
<Printf> glpiana, nuova installazione
<glpiana> LoZioNe, all'avvio cosa vedi?
<Printf> glpiana, fino a ieri funzionava
<glpiana> Printf, il sistema è aggiornato?
<Printf> glpiana, si
<glpiana> Printf, ogni tanto sparisce vuol dire che non appare all'vvio o sparisce e poi ricomprare all'avvio successivo?
<Printf> glpiana, vuol dire che fino a ieri lo visualizzava, ora non piu' anche se lo riavvio
<glpiana> Printf, quindi ora come ora non appare? neanche dopo riavvio o chiusura di sessione?
<Printf> glpiana, esatto
<glpiana> Printf, quindi non "ogni tanto", non appare più
<glpiana> !reset | Printf
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'reset'
<glpiana> -.-
<LoZioNe> glpiana, ho la schermata con solo i pintini e non la scritta Kubuntu che lampeggia
<glpiana> Printf, se entri con l'utente guest la visualizzi?
<Printf> glpiana, devo provare
<glpiana> LoZioNe, e tu cosa vorresti invece?
<glpiana> Printf, prova e poi dimmi
<LoZioNe> glpiana, non ricordo come si modificava la schermata di avvio di Kubuntu con i driver Nvidia
<Printf> glpiana, provato ma non la visualizza
<gabrita> ciao a tutti, ho intenzione di sostituire il sistema operativo del mio pc con ubuntu, ho scaricato il tutto ma mi chiede il cd che non ho. come devo richiederlo? e come devo fare dato che il mio pc è un portatile senza lettore cd?
<LoZioNe> gabrita, scusa in che senso non hai il cd?
<LoZioNe> hai scaricato la iso e masterizzata?
<glpiana> Printf, torno tra poco
<gabrita> quando clicco sulla cartella "autorun" mi dice che non ho ilcd, quindi supponevo dovessi richiederne uno
<LoZioNe> gabrita, vai qua: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download e scarica la versione adatta al tuo pc
<LoZioNe> dopodichè masterizza la .iso su un dvd e avvia il pc con boot da cd
<gabrita> grazie :-)
<krabador> !usb | gabrita
<ubot-it> gabrita: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> !dvd | gabrita
<ubot-it> gabrita: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<krabador> ops
<krabador> !installazione | gabrita
<ubot-it> gabrita: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<dudo> ciao a tutti
<dudo> avrei un problema con wine, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<LoZioNe> dudo, chiedi se qualcuno sa risponde
<glpiana> LoZioNe, io comuqnue non ho capito che schermata vuoi all'avvio. vuoi vedere il logo nvidia?
<LoZioNe> glpiana, no la schermata di Kubuntu che non ririesco a far avviare con i driver Nvidia
<LoZioNe> il boot splash
<dudo> da settimana scorsa quando lancio i game con wine una volta entrato in game (tutti rank plationo) ho problemi con la tastiera, ovvero non viene più vista dal gioco. ho spulciato in giro, e tutti dicono di disinstallare e reinstallare semplicemente wine. solo che nel softwear center non c'è, ho provato a disinstallarlo con il terminale ma nada,. qualcuno mi sa dire gli esatti comandi per rimoverlo?
<glpiana> LoZioNe, ah la scritta kubuntu colorata invece di quella un po' "sgrausa"?
<LoZioNe> glpiana, esatto
<glpiana> dudo, anzitutto vediamo che pacchetti di wine hai: dpkg -l ! grep wine
<glpiana> dudo, scusa, dpkg -l | grep wine
<LoZioNe> solo che non la visualizzo correttamente e non ricordo come fare per modificarla -.-"
<dudo> glpiana posso incollare qui?
<glpiana> LoZioNe, prova a leggere qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/6033/enabling-nvidia-driver-messes-up-splash-screen
<glpiana> !paste | dudo
<ubot-it> dudo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dudo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329800/
<glpiana> dudo, non c'è supporto su versioni di software provenienti da repository esterni
<glpiana> dudo, inoltre hai 13.10 e ci fai girare un versione di wine di precise
<glpiana> dudo, che poi le cose non funzionino a dovere non mi stupisce
<Matt_91> dudo: scarica la versione in sviluppo, sulla 13.10 va che è una bomba
<dudo> in teoria dalla guida che ho seguito per installarlo era per il 13.10
<glpiana> dudo, la versione di wine di 13.10 non andava bene?
<glpiana> Matt_91, non consigliare software in sviluppo su questo canale per cortesia
<dudo> c'è almeno modo di disinstallare quelle che installato?
<Matt_91> glpiana: però è la verità XD me ne sto muto
<dudo> matt_91 dici la 1.7.5?
<Matt_91> dudo: si ma glpiana mi sgrida XD
<glpiana> dudo, Matt_91 se volete parlare di quella versione andate almeno su #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Matt_91, attieniti ai rules
<dudo> nu tranqui, vorrei solo capire come posso rimuovere le versioni che ho installato *_*
<glpiana> dudo, scrivi: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d               e metti su pastebin
<Matt_91> dudo: per rimuovere tutti i componenti di wine dai: sudo apt-get purge wine*
<glpiana> Matt_91, per cortesia, se li ha messi da ppa e facciamo un ppa-purge magari risolviamo in maniera pulita
<dudo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329833/
<Matt_91> glpiana: ma guarda che i ppa di wine sono molto puliti, comunque dudo segui glpiana, non sapevo avessi i ppa ;)
<glpiana> Matt_91, non me ne frega un biscottino che siano puliti o meno. tu sei qui da molto e sai come funziona sto canale. chiuso il discorso spero
<glpiana> dudo, scrivi: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<krabador> Matt_91, giustificarti per aver infranto una regola, è come infrangerne 2.
<dudo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329848/
<glpiana> dudo, giustamente :D, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<dudo> stà installando
<dudo> glpina, in anticipo grazie
<glpiana> dudo, quando termina ridai il comando di prima
<glpiana> dudo, poi metti l'output su pastebin
<dudo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329858/
<glpiana> dudo, oki, ora dai: dpkg -l | grep wine
<dudo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329869/
<glpiana> dudo, apt-cache policy wine-gecko2.21:i386
<dudo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329872/
<glpiana> dudo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<dudo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329879/
<glpiana> dudo, ridai ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d      e metti su pastebin di nuovo
<dudo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329892/
<glpiana> dudo, sudo rm ubuntu-wine-ppa*
<dudo> rm: cannot remove ‘ubuntu-wine-ppa*’: No such file or directory
<glpiana> dudo, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-ppa*
<dudo> non è sucesso nulla
<glpiana> dudo, poi dai sudo apt-get purge wine-gecko2.21:i386   wine-gecko2.24:i386  wine-mono0.0.8  wine1.7 wine1.7-i386 winetricks
<dudo> mi ha dato a capo una nuova riga di comando vuota
<glpiana> dudo, sì, è corretto
<dudo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329913/
<glpiana> dudo, ora dai sudo apt-get update           e metti l'output su pastebin
<dudo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329922/
<glpiana> dudo, sudo apt-get install wine
<dudo> stà scaricando :D
<dudo> domanda stupida, cos'i è stato rimosso tutto dalla 1.1.* alla 1.7.*?
<dudo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6329937/
<dudo> glpiana, finito o c'è altro da fare dopo l'installazione?
<glpiana> dudo, io resetterei wine, ma se hai programmi installati li perdi
<Matt_91> una volta nel teminale mi si completavano le voci con il tab, ora solo il primo argomento, ad esempio se voglio fare un apt-get install pacchetto con il tab mi si completa solo il apt-get tutto il resto no. qualcuno sa come riabilitare il completamento degli argomenti?
<dudo> posso fare un copia e incolla del contenuto della cartella?
<dudo> ovvero, copiare solo la cartella WoW, resettare wine e poi rincollarla dentro?
<dudo> faccio una prova, provo a lanciare un game, entro e vedo se il problema persiste faccio come hai detto tu un reset di wine, anche se ci perdo 4 giochi da 120gb *_*
<glpiana> dudo, riferendomi alla domanda che hai fatto sopra, penso tu possa senza problemi ricopiarti i giochi
<lorenzop_> ciao a tutti
<lorenzop_> mi serviva un'informazione su come far funzionare un mouse wifi su ubuntu
<lorenzop_> se qualcuno ha qualche informazione mi sarebbe di grande aiuto
<Mattia> buongiorno a tutti
<Mattia> lorenzo, che genere di informazione?
<lorenzop_> allora io ho un mouse hp x7000 e non trovo il modo di farlo funzionare su ubuntu in quanto si connette a wifi
<lorenzop_> sul sito del produttore trovo solo driver per windows che ho provato a far girare con wine ma senza nessun risultatoù
<Mattia> mmm mi dispiace ma non mi son mai trovato un problema così
<Mattia> non saprei cosa dirti :/
<Mattia> attendi l'arrivo di qualche utente più esperto :)
<lorenzop_> peccato perchè l'ho pagato anche un cifro
<Mattia> immagino
<Mattia> male che va, c'è subito.it
<Mattia> :D
<lorenzop_> hehe
<Mattia> io volevo chiedere una cosa, che credo (e spero) sia abbastanza semplice
<lorenzop_> se posso aiutare...
<Mattia> come faccio a tornare alla versione precedente di ubuntu? o al limite a reinstallare questa? il mio problema è che ho aggiornato alla 13.10 ma ad ogni avvio di computer lo schermo rimane nero e mi parla di un problema di risoluzione
<Mattia> e devo entrare passando per il GRUB, come ho fatto anche adesso, selezionando un altro tipo di kernel
<Mattia> dato che prima era tutto ok, mi accontenterei di tornare alla 13.04
<lorenzop_> senza perdere tutto intedi?
<lorenzop_> *intendi
<krabador> Mattia, carica normalmente la 13.10 , premi ctrl alt f1 , fai il login
<krabador> krabador, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> riavvia, e vedi che succede.
<krabador> il riavvio, lo fai con sudo shutdown -r now
<Mattia> ok, ci provo
<Mattia> vi faccio sapere tra poco
<Mattia> grazie!
<krabador> Mattia, il pc è connesso?
<Mattia> krabador, il pc è questo
<krabador> e adesso stai scrivendo da un'altro sistema?
<Matt_91> Mattia: per caso hai posto il problema anche sul forum? perchè in caso affermativo ti ho appena risposto li XD
<Mattia> nono, entro passando per il GRUB, e seleziono un altro kernel
<krabador> ok, prova allora.
<Mattia> matt_91, no non ho aperto nessun thread, ma magari vado a vedere
<Matt_91> Mattia: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=567920&
<Mattia> provo a fare come suggerite
<Mattia> grazie ragazzi!!
<Mattia> vi faccio sapere tra poco
<Matt_91> prego mio ononimo :D
<lorenzop_> salve mi serviva un'informazione su come far funzionare il mouse wifi hp  x7000 su ubuntu, qualcuno conosce un modo?
<dudo> glpina, niente adesso non avvia nessuno dei programmi dentro wine.
<glpiana> lorenzop_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/139593/how-to-get-a-hp-wi-fi-touch-mouse-x7000-working qui danno informazioni contrastanti e nulla di tecnico per farlo andare
<akis24> ciao
<lorenzop_> uhm dò un occhiata
<glpiana> dudo, per ora cosa hai fatto?
<lorenzop_> ma se già mi dici così
<glpiana> lorenzop_, prova a leggere anche qui http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Other-HP-Consumer-Products-and-Technologies/LQ083AA-Wi-fi-mouse-vs-Linux/td-p/1415477
<dudo> glpina, niente ho solo cliccato sull'icona di wow ed è rimasto tutto sto tempo con la scritta (ricerca di aggiornamenti) che di norma wow in 5 secondi la finiva ed avviava il game, adesso rimane bloccato li
<krabador> lorenzop_, prova ad accendere il pc , inserire la chiavetta del mouse, avviare ubuntu, e solo alla fine dell'avvio, associare il mouse alla chiavetta
<krabador> potrebbe poi vedertelo come un normale mouse usb
<lorenzop_> ma la chiavetta non è del mouse, è una chiavetta wi-fi
<lorenzop_> l'ho dovuta comprare apposta per farlo funzionare
<dudo> adesso ho messo a scaricare la 13.10 e reinstallo tutto. vo sul drastico. però c'è un problema su sto pc. ovvero dovrei aggiornare il bios per poter installare tramite periferica usb. per cui una domanda "folle" scaricando la iso, c'è modo di installarlo come "win7" tipo?
<lorenzop_> ho letto un pò ma non danno una via precisa... dicono che bisogna trovare in poche parole un software ap wireless e collegare manualmente il mouse.
<glpiana> dudo, frena
<glpiana> dudo, reinstallare tutto perchè wine non funziona mi pare assurdo
<glpiana> dudo, prima di tutto proverei a resettare wine. col file manager, visualizza i file nascosti e rinomina la directory .wine della tua home
<glpiana> dudo, poi provi ad avviare un gioco con wine (gioco che troverai nella directory rinominata) così ti ricrea le impostazioni di partenza
<glpiana> dudo, in più, se hai dovuto cambiare qualche impostazione per far andare i giochi in precedenza, dovrai rifare lo stesso anche ora
<glpiana> dudo, infine... che vuol dire intallare come win7?
<Mattia> krabador, risolto grazie, ora si avvia "quasi" normalmente!
<Mattia> matt_91, grazie anche a te ho provato il tuo metodo ma non ha funzionato
<krabador> Mattia, "quasi" ?
<Mattia> ho messo quel quasi perché
<lorenzop_> ma sapete per caso come va battlefield 3 su ubuntu?
<lorenzop_> e se va...
<krabador> lorenzop_, se vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat , è il canale piu' adatto
<Mattia> krabador, quasi perché all'avvio lo schermo è stato nero per un po', giusto qualche secondo, poi è uscita una finestrella in alto a sinistra con "system problem detected" e dopo mi esce il popup per l'invio di una segnalazione
<dudo> hai presente su win7 che una volta scaricato c'è l'eseguibile che ti crea una copia temporanea sul hdd e poi al riavvio procede con l'instalazione vera e propria senza bisogno di dvd/usb con una copia del sistema operativo das installare?
<glpiana> dudo, no, non ho presente
<Mattia> krabador, e questa cosa me la faceva anche quando avviavo tramite il grub selezionando un kernel precedente, non è che sia proprio un problema comunque, ma se si potesse evitare sarebbe meglio :D
<dudo> glpiana, ok mettiamola cos'i. se scarico la iso di ubuntu, una volta che la ho sul pc posso installarla senza bisogno di copiarla su dvd/usb?
<krabador> Mattia, hai fatto , da terminale f1 apt-get update e apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Mattia> krabador, sì
<Mattia> è dopo aver fatto così che il pc si è avviato normalmente senza che io dovessi passare per il GRUB
<dudo> no ma ci sono anche altri problemi, adesso ho provato a collare il dvd su usb e mi dice che è impiossibile montare il disco, le chiavette usb non le vede quasi mai, il sistema operativo risponde male, ad esempio quando lo riavvio dopo che ho premuto riavvia ci mette tipo 2 minuti a riavviarsi, allì'avvio del pc mi dice che è impossibile montare una partizione *_*
<dudo> *collegare
<glpiana> dudo, oki, vuoi reinstallare e mi sta bene. però o lo metti su dvd o su usb. senza... beh volendo potrebbe anche esserci il modo, ma vedo la cosa molto complessa, non l'ho mai fatto e non mi metterei a improvvisarla
<dudo> glpiana, per farti capire stò provando a formattare un dvd e non mi monta il disco, provo a formattare una usb e non mela formatta =_=
<dudo> comunque, ho rinominato la cartella .wine in .wineOLD. cosa faccio ora?
<glpiana> dudo, vai col file manager in wineOld e clicca su un giochino per farlo partire
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<Mibbit_959> ciao a tutti io possido windows  e mi chiedo se installando un ssd posso fare partire ubuntu indipendentemente
<cort> ciao jester- lol
<cort> ecco
<glpiana> Mibbit_959, indipendentemente da cosa?
<Mibbit_959> mi spiego meglio,per far si che il mio pc si velocizzi voglio installare ubuntu nel nuovo ssd e lasciare windows 7 dov'è adesso!
<glpiana> Mibbit_959, penso non ci sia nessun problema al riguardo. anche se non ho esperienza con dischi ssd
<Mibbit_959> ma all'avvio il pc quale dei due sistemi riconosce:windows o ubuntui poi?
<glpiana> Mibbit_959, deve vedere il disco in cui installi il boot loader e poi sarà compito del boot loader far partire il sistema che vuoi avviare
<OverMe> e da quale disco è impostato come primario nel bios
<Mibbit_959> se è roba difficile neppure lo compro il disco ssd
<cort> credo che se i due sistemi stiano su due hd diversi, dipende da quello che setti nel bios come dice OverMe
<OverMe> Mibbit_959, "difficile" dipende dalle capacità che hai
<Mibbit_959> beh ho montato solo le ram al pc..
<Mibbit_959> ho letto che installarlo è facile ma poi non saprei...
<OverMe> se hai già installato ubuntu lo sai già fare
<Mibbit_959> per ubuntu seguo una guida
<Mibbit_959> ma per adesso nel disco ho solo win7
<OverMe> e sai già che ubuntu ha bisogno di un ssd per andare più veloce?
<cort> x installarlo basta che segui le indicazioni in fase di installazione e setti come periferica sulla quale installare l'os, il ssd
<Mibbit_959> no intendo poi a montare ssd dentro il case ,è difficile?
<cort> ah lol non saprei, mai neanche visto dal vivo un ssd
<cort> cmq nn credo
<OverMe> sono 2 cavi
<cort> saranno i soliti 2 cavetti
<cort> dati ed alimentazione
<OverMe> gli stessi di un hdd non ssd
<Mibbit_959> quanti gb servono per non spendere molto?
<Mibbit_959> navigo,e uso office.
<Innerina> Come verifico la versione di Gnome in uso?
<cristian_c> Innerina, hai le informazioni di sistema?
<cristian_c> Innerina, gnome-shell?
<Innerina> Uhm... dici di guardare quelle sul sistema operativo?
<Innerina> Sì
<akis24> gnome-shell --version
<Innerina> Perfetto, è tornato al 3.8
<cristian_c> akis24, non sapevo :O
<Innerina> Ho ripristinato tutto dalla root shell
<cristian_c> Innerina, tornato?
<Innerina> visto che non riuscivo ad entrare in Gnome 3.10
<akis24> cristian_c:   lo sapevi.. non ricordavi forse
<cristian_c> ?
<Innerina> non mi caricava NIENTE!!!
<cristian_c> akis24, no, non sapevo
<cristian_c> Innerina, 3.10?
<cristian_c> siamo ancora alla 3.8 in ubuntu
<Innerina> Sì avevo seguito questa guida: http://www.lffl.org/2013/09/installare-gnome-310-in-ubuntu-1310.html
<akis24> -.-
<Innerina> ma evidentemente qualcosa incoccia con le impostazioni grafiche e mi aveva sputtanato tutto
<Innerina> però in compenso ho trovato anche Gnome Classico che prima non c'era
<Innerina> in elenco fra i desktop disponibili
<Innerina> A voi cosa compare nella schermata in login?
<Innerina> Gnome, Gnome Flashback (con e senza effetti) e Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Innerina, io eviterei di pacioccare con i ppa
<cristian_c> Innerina, e di seguire guide prese a caso sule webù
<cristian_c> *sul web
<Innerina> Sì ma cmq ho risolto, è tornato tutto a posto
<Innerina> voglio solo sapere se Gnome Classico vi risulta in elenco
<cristian_c> Innerina, poi gli utenti vengono qui e si lamentano per i danni che essi stessi arrecano al SO
<cristian_c> Innerina, ti riferisci alla fallback?
<Innerina> no, sto spiegando che fra le opzioni disponibili adesso mi risulta Gnome Classico oltre alle Fallback, Gnome e Ubuntu...
<Innerina> voi cos'avete nella schermata di login?
<akis24> mica tutti hanno gnome Innerina
<Innerina> Voglio capire se è un ricordino che mi ha lasciato Gnome 3.10
<Innerina> e stranamente funziona pure
<akis24> Innerina:  io uso xubuntu quindi non saprei
<cristian_c> Innerina, ma gome classico è identico alla fallback?
<cristian_c> *gnome
<cristian_c> hai provato?
<cristian_c> Innerina, comunque, una teoria ce l'ho
<Innerina> No è un pò diverso, a differenza degli altri Gnome e Fallback ha le barre grige invece che nere e la tendina è stata ridisegnata
<Innerina> quale sarebbe?
<cristian_c> Innerina, sospetto che Fallback sia una sessione allegata a unity, mentre gnome classico sia una sessione allegata a gnome
<cristian_c> Innerina, se non hai unity, ovviamente la teoria cade
<Innerina> Uhm, sì ho Unity perché l'ho ripristinato...
<cristian_c> *viene a cadere
<cristian_c> Innerina, e hai anche installato gnome-shell?
<Innerina> Perché facendo quella cosa in teoria non ci doveva + essere
<Innerina> sì
<cristian_c> Innerina, facevi prima a installare Ubuntu Gnome 13.10
<cristian_c> :P
<Innerina> allora forse gnome-shell ha fatto sì che comparisse anche Gnome Classico...
<Innerina> mo verifico da Synaptic
<cristian_c> cosa?
<Innerina> gnome-shell forse è legato a Gnome Classico
<Innerina> che prima non avevo
<vicchan> installazione di ubuntu 13.10 qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> vicchan:  esponi il problema
<busy87> !aiuto | vicchan
<ubot-it> vicchan: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<vicchan> allora ho scaricato e installato ubuntu 13.10 su un hard disk (con windows 7) già partizionato: 1tb per windows, 1tb vuoti e circa 19 gb per sistema di ripristino windows
<vicchan> ho installato ubuntu sulla partizione libera
<vicchan> scusate!
<vicchan> allora ho scaricato e installato ubuntu 13.10 su un hard disk (con windows 7) già partizionato: 1tb per windows, 1tb vuoti e circa 19 gb per sistema di ripristino windows. al termine dell'installazione partiva solo windows senza grub. ho reinstallato e mi si presenta ora il grub ma senza windows..avvio ubuntu e la partizione windows non esiste più!! è stata assorbita da quella di ubuntu. sono disperato. riesco a ripristinare in
<OverMe> vicchan, apri il terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> !paste | vicchan
<ubot-it> vicchan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vicchan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330858/
<OverMe> vicchan, sudo os-prober
<vicchan> non mi da niente
<OverMe> fammi vedere anche un: sudo parted -l
<vicchan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330883/
<OverMe> eh nulla, durante l'installazione gli hai detto di potare tutto a quanto pare
<vicchan> non l'ho fatto, ci vado cauto con queste cose, gli ho detto di usare solo quella partizione e di non toccare le altre
<vicchan> ha fuso tutto assieme
<vicchan> ho fatto un'installazione manuale
<OverMe> da solo non lo fa di certo, a meno che non hai scoperto un bug nuovo
<vicchan> non è la prima volta che installo ubuntu e poi dovrei comunque dargli il comando per farlo
<cristian_c> vicchan, quale comando?
<vicchan> non intendevo comando vero e proprio. intendevo dire che nella finestra dove ti presenta tutte le partizioni sono io a scegliere dove e come installare, non lo fa in automatico
<vicchan> ho controllato varie volte che non ci fossero spunte o voci strane sotto la partizione windows
<busy87> windows nn c'è più
<vicchan> ho notato... ma non può averci messo meno di 5 minuti a installare e inglobare 3 partizioni in una?! o sì? sono disperato
<busy87> vicchan prova con testdisk
<vicchan> non so usarlo molto bene..ma proverò più tardi
<cristian_c> vicchan, prima di partire con l'installazione vera e propria, viene visualizzata una schermata di riepilogo. L'hai letta?
<mirko_> salve non riesco a fare l'aggiornamento da 12.04 a 13.10
<mirko_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> mirko_: magari prima passa alla 13.04 e poi...
<mirko_> ma non fa neppure bquella
<cristian_c> mirko_, hai aggiunto robaccia ppa?
<mirko_> no che io sappia
<akis24>  ops scusa forse prima la 12.10 pure
<mirko_> non lo so il perchè
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento leggi qui mirko_
<mirko_> arriva al 98 %
<akis24> ahhhhhhhhh
<akis24> allora avevi cominciato gia' ?
<mirko_> si
<akis24> mirko_: dalla 12.04 alla 13.10  ?
<mirko_> no da terminale
<mirko_> sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> mirko_, digita in un terminale: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> mirko_, e posta su pastebin
<mirko_> come si fa
<mirko_> a fare il pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6331015/
<hertok> ciao
<hertok> help me!!!
<hertok> sto installando ubuntu
<akis24> bravo
<hertok> in una usb
<hertok> mi date supporto per l'installazione
<hertok> grazie!!!!
<akis24> hertok: sei su winz ?
<hertok> da premettere che sono molto dilettante
<akis24> hertok: sei su winz ?
<hertok> no
<akis24> usi ubuntu ?
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6331026/
<akis24> mirko_:  che sarebbe ?
<hertok> no sarebbe la prima volta se ci  riesco
<akis24> hertok:  buona lettura http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<mirko_> immagine
<mirko_> ma non va
<cristian_c> mirko_, deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<akis24> mirko_: disabilita i repo proposed dal gestore pacchetti
<mirko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6331071/
<cristian_c> !image | mirko_
<ubot-it> mirko_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> mirko_, ok, ma perché hai pacioccato con i repo?
<mirko_> sono arrivato oggi io
<mirko_> prima lo usava mio fra
<sergios> salve a tutti, help me, please! ho appena installato i drive della stampante multifunzione epson sx230 da "Gestore delle impostazioni/stampanti" scegliendo i driver epson-201108w, la stampante stampa ma non scannerizza, i programmi simplescan e xsane image scannin non riconoscono nessuno scanner collegato (ovviamente la stampante è accesa e collegata)! ubuntu studio 13.10 con xfce
<hertok> ragà nn ho capito un zz
<cristian_c> mirko_, scusa, ma perché vuoi aggiornare alla 12.10?
<palolo^> cio
<palolo^> *ciao
<cristian_c> sergios, appunto, uno scanner non è una stampante
<cristian_c> hertok, spiega cos'hai fatto finora
<mirko_> perchè alcuni amici hanno già la 13.04 ed era carina
<sergios> cristian_c giusta osservazione!
<cristian_c> mirko_, non vedo grosse differenze estetiche
<cristian_c> :P
<palolo^> sto cercando di installare draftsight (programma cad) mi sono scaricato il pacchetto .deb e l'installatore di pacchetti mi avvisa che una versione è presente nei canali software e preferibilmente usare quella, ma come?
<cristian_c> sergios, hai provato a lanciare le utility con sudo?
<cristian_c> !chat | palolo
<ubot-it> palolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Yoga-UB> Buonasera, a chi posso rivolgermi per problemi riguardanti la connessione WiFi?
<palolo^> ok
<sergios> cristia_c, no! non ho ben capito cosa e come lo devo fare...
<cristian_c> sergios, che applicazioni hai provato?
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, spiega il problema
<sergios> cristian _c simple scan e xsane image scanning
<Yoga-UB> cristina_c ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 su un vecchio pc fisso, ho acquistato una pennina WiFi per la connessione e nel 90% dei casi non mi riconosce la password, e quando la riconosce non carico comunque.
<Yoga-UB> *cristian_c
<cristian_c> sergios, ok, lancia simple-scan da terminale con sudo
<cristian_c> sergios, oppure xsane
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, password?
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, parli della wpa?
<Yoga-UB> si scusa, la chiave di rete
<Yoga-UB> ho controllato diverse discussioni in forum ma non ho trovato la soluzione.
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, quindi la vede la rete?
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, che modello è?
<Yoga-UB> cristian_c si la vede, la chiavetta è una Dynamode WL-700N_XSX
<elcatg> ho problemi col touchpad su ubuntu 12.10
<elcatg> ??
<cristian_c> elcatg, che problemi?
<sergios> cristia_c a parte questo messaggio http://imagebin.org/275271 niente di positivo
<cristian_c> sergios, e tu cos'hai scelto?
<sergios> cristian_c ovviamente continua a tuo rischio e pericolo LOL
<cristian_c> sergios, eh
<sergios> stavo cercando nella pagina di sane project e pare che la sx230 non ci sia http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends.html#S-EPSON2
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> sergios, controllo
<Yoga-UB> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> sergios, l'altro giorno c'era un utente con lo stesso modello
<cristian_c> sergios, poi ha fatto fungere anche lo scanner
<cristian_c> :O
<sergios> cristian_c stylus sx230
<cristian_c> *:P
<sergios> ?
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<sergios> cristian_c grande! ricordi chi fosse?
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Yoga-UB
<ubot-it> Yoga-UB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> sergios, eh, mi sono scordato
<sergios> figurati
<cristian_c> sergios, che cosa ti dice xsane?
<sergios> ma già sapere che è possibile mi conforta
<Yoga-UB> cristian_c un attimo che me lo devo passare da un pc all'altro.. :/
<cristian_c> sergios, eh, ma quando acquisti hardware dovresti controllare prima la compatibilità
<ciccio> ciao a tutti
<ciccio> ciao ragazzi ho installato il DE e17 sul mio ubuntu 12.04 e mi chiedevo come cambiare l'orologio da analogico a digitale e se possiblie anche la data e l'ora e cambiare il colore della barra di start grazie anticipatamente
<sergios> cristian_c hai ragionissima!!! ma ai tempi ho giardato solo all'offertona da centro commerciale, me miserrimo!!!
<sergios> *guardato
<cristian_c> ciccio, c'è una pagina wiki dedicata ad e17
<cristian_c> sergios, ma xsane funge da root o no?
<sergios> cristian_c tornando a simple scan mi dice che "non è disponibile alcun dispositivo"
<sergios> cristian_c scusami xsane
<cristian_c> sergios, se fai clic su Continua?
<Yoga-UB> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6331219/
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, ok, la schedina è in realtà una realtek
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, che usa i driver rtl8192cu
<sergios> cristian_c dopo una breve ricerca dello scanner mi da questo errore http://imagebin.org/275275
<Yoga-UB> cristian_c io ho anche il cd di installazione della pennina, ma non so come utilizzarli.
<Yoga-UB> cristian_c nel cd sono presenti i driver per linux
<cristian_c> sergios, hai scaricato i driver dello scanner dal sito epson?
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, non ti servono, credo
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, usa già i driver del kernel
<Yoga-UB> cristian_c ok, quindi hai idea di quale possa essere il problema?
<sergios> cristian_c no, ho solo installato quelli della stampante -.-'
<cristian_c> sergios, eh
<cristian_c> sergios, controlla sul sito epson
<sergios> vado
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, sto guardando
<Yoga-UB> cristian_c grazie
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, da quel che leggo, pare sia un chip recente
<cristian_c> I try to connect to the wifi, and it asks for the password. I type it in, and after a while, it asks again, as if I typed it in wrong. I know for sure I am typing the correct password in. I have checked with other devices. That password lets the other devices in.
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, un altro utente con lo stesso device pare abbia il tuo stesso problema
<Yoga-UB> cristian_c è riuscito a risolvere?
<cristian_c> The problem seems to be that kernels later than 3.1 have an issue with Realtek WiFi adapters.
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, è marcato come solved
<Yoga-UB> cristian_c puoi incollarmi il link?
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, qui no
<Yoga-UB> cristian_c l'ho trovato copiando quello che hai incollato, ma non ci capisco niente.
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, appunto
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, vediamo se c'è qualcosa di meno cervellotico
<fefero> ciao, è tutto il giorno che mi appare la finestra "si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema" ma non mi dice quale programma è crashato e vuole la psw di root per segnalare il problema. mi sembra un pò sospetto, no?
<sergios> cristian_c dopo un'attenta ricerca e lettura penso di aver individuato due file da scaricare: "data package-Install this package first, it is always required" e "core package" e rispettivamente "iscan-data_1.24.0-2_all.deb" "iscan_2.29.2-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb"
<sergios> fonti: http://download.ebz.epson.net/faq/linux/faq_ls_00002.html
<sergios> e http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=23665&DSCCHK=a58d9fd2460b9fd2d6d5b44426669fe6ce027547
<sergios> purtroppo pare non ci sia il "network plugin package" per poter utilizzare la stampante in rete... ahimè!
<cristian_c> fefero, fai una cosa: disabilita apport
<cristian_c> sergios, in rete?
<cristian_c> sergios, io pensavo da usb
<cristian_c> :O
<sergios> cristian_c si si adesso mi basta anche via usb!!! in rete era una cosa che avrei voluto fare dopo, in più! ma se funziona mi va bene anche così
<fefero> cristian_c si, ok. ma è normale che non dica quale servizio è crashato e voglia la psw di root?
<fefero> cristian_c scusa la paranoia....
<sergios> cristian_c individuati i pacchetti posso farli aprire direttamente da ubuntu oftware center e il gioco è fatto, giusto?
<cristian_c> sergios, quali pacchetti?
<sergios> *software
<cristian_c> fefero, se non posti schermata...
<Innerina> Dove trovo i log del terminale?
<cristian_c> Innerina, in che senso?
<sergios> forse ti sei perso quanto ho scritto sopra: "iscan-data_1.24.0-2_all.deb" e "iscan_2.29.2-1~usb0.1.ltdl7_amd64.deb"
<sergios> cristian_c
<Innerina> Voglio capire se ho sbagliato qualcosa l'ultima volta... se il terminale registra qualcosa nei log, voglio vedere dove salva
<cristian_c> sergios, ah
<cristian_c> sergios, direi che vanno bene, ad occhio
<cristian_c> sergios, installa prima il pacchetto -data
<cristian_c> e poi l'altro
<sergios> cristian_c si infatti è come indicato nelle faq http://download.ebz.epson.net/faq/linux/faq_ls_00002.html
<cristian_c> Innerina, ehm, spiegati meglio
<Yoga-UB> cristian_c non si trova niente?
<Innerina> Quando digiti i comandi nel terminale, coi relativi output, non li registra su file di testo da qualche parte? Cioé crea un log o no che si può visionare?
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, un attimo
<cristian_c> Innerina, sì
<Innerina> Ecco, dove li salva?
<cristian_c> Innerina, ma non fai prima a usare i tasti freccia per scorrere la cronologia?
<Innerina> A me ha solo la cronologia dei comandi
<Innerina> non degli output
<cristian_c> Innerina, non c'è una cronologia degli output
<cristian_c> o li salvi o ciccia
<Innerina> ah ho capito
<fefero> cristian_c http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=15523
<cristian_c> fefero, non vedo richieste particolari
<cristian_c> fefero, a proposito di root
<fefero> cristian_c se clicco su "segnala problema" vuole la psw di root
<cristian_c> uhm, boh
<cristian_c> fefero, hai pacioccato con l'os
<cristian_c> ?
<sergios> cristian_c sono riuscito a scannerizzare una pagina con simple-scan ma solamente facendolo partire con il comando sudo da terminale altrimenti non va1 come faccio a risolvere (non dovrebbe essere difficile)
<sergios> ?
<cristian_c> sergios, dopo aver installato i driver?
<sergios> si esatto
<sergios> cristian_c si, evidentemente ho pescato i pacchetti giusti :P
<fefero> cristian_c abbastanza pulito, qualche ppa (opera, vbox) e wine con 2 o 3 programmi, java installato a mano da sun ma non l'ho aggiornato ultimamente. C'è vbox che ogni tanto quando la spengo mi da la segnalazione errori, ma mi specifica il prg andato in crash e non vuole la psw di root per segnalare.
<fefero> cristian_c c'è modo di risalire al crash dai file del registro o altro?
<sergios> come faccio a far eseguire un'applicazione sempre come super user?
<jester-> sergios: lalanci con gksu
<cristian_c> sergios, allora, devi impostare bene il gruppo scanner
<cristian_c> sergios, aggiungi il tuo utente al gruppo scanner
<cristian_c> sergios, al momento , solo root ha il permesso di usare lo scanner
<sergios> i got it
<cristian_c> sergios, e quindi non devi farla girare come root, ma dare i permessi a sergios
<cristian_c> XD
<jester-> sudo adduser sergios scanner
<jester-> esci e rientra
<cristian_c> fefero, probabilmente, sì
<sergios> quindi mi basta il comando che mi suggerisce juster- "sudo adduser sergios scanner"?
<terno> ciao, oggi ho installato ubuntu 13.04, e mi si presenta un problema alquanto fastidioso: mentre scrivo devo x forza scrivere "lentamente" staccando le dita da ogni tasto xke altrimenti non mi prendere i caratteri. Questo in particolar modo con le lettere doppie e con il tasto x cancellare...spero di aver spiegato sufficentemente il problema scusate ma non mi è mai successo
<jester-> terno: perchè non la 13.10?
<cristian_c> sergios, credo che dovrebbe avere lo stesso effetto di fare il tutto da gui
<cristian_c> utenti e gruppi
<sergios> pare abbia funzionato
<sergios> provo
<cristian_c> sergios, guarda
<terno> jester-: xke avevo quell'iso già scaricata (a dir la verità volevo mettere debian ma ho avuto probl durante linstallazione)
<jester-> terno: sche video?
<jester-> scheda
<sergios> cristian_c, juster- non va!
<jester-> sergios: devi fare termina sessione
<cristian_c> lol
<sergios> non prendetevi gioco di me lol
<jester-> sergios: o riavvia alla winzoz
<terno> jester-: nn ricordo, c'è 1 comando x visualizzarla o cerco il libretto?è integrata cmq
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, ho trovato
<jester-> terno: lspci | grep -i vga
<Yoga-UB> grande cristian_c
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, spostiamoci in -chat
<cristian_c> !chat | Yoga-UB
<ubot-it> Yoga-UB: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<terno> jester-: pasto qui che tanto sn2righe
<terno> jester-: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Yoga-UB> !chat | Yoga-Ub
<ubot-it> Yoga-UB, please see my private message
<jester-> terno: non dovrebbe avere problemi dai un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Yoga-UB> cristian_c non ho capito cosa devo fare..
<terno> eh lo so jester- nn mi è mai successo infatti, ma è fastidiosissimo
<jester-> terno: controlla anche impostazioni tastiera e metti una generica
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, digita: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Yoga-UB, qui su irc
<sergios> ROCK 'N ROLLA lo scanner funchia!!!
<terno> jester-: a dir la verità l'upgrade glielo avevo di farlo quando me lha chiesto al primo avvio, ma poi non è successo niente
<cristian_c> lol
<sergios> GRAZIE cristian_c, juster-!!!
<jester-> terno: rifallo
<cristian_c> sergios, pensa che avevi detto che non era supportato dal linucs
<terno> si si sto facendo
<sergios> lol, io ho detto nella pagina di sane non c'era la mia stampante tra gli hw supportati che non è proprio la stessa cosa ;)
<sergios> in linux we trust!!!
<cristian_c> lol
<Eva93> Buonasera
<terno> ah jester- vedo nelle imp della tastiere tempi di ritardo ecc,magari è quello
<cristian_c> sergios, mah, avevo letto anche che pensavi non fungesse
<cristian_c> in linux
<jester-> terno: dai un'occhiata
<jester-> terno: portatile?
<terno> no, fisso
<Eva93> posso chiedere un'informazione?
<jester-> terno: hai altra tastiera da provare?
<terno> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jester-> Eva93: dica
<terno> opz
<terno> lllol
<terno> fforse trovato
<jester-> terno: cu fu
<akis24> ha fatto un terno... :)
<sergios> cristian_c forse intendi dire che ho detto che non c'è il pacchetto network, ovvero che non posso usare la stampante via network...
<terno> lol
<cristian_c> sergios, va beh, ora non ricontrollo il log, che non è che abbia adesso più tanta importanza
<terno> ok ci sono
<Eva93> ciao jester-, sono un attimino inesperta, ho un pc portatile che ha 1gb di ram e vorrei potenziarlo acquistandone 2 da 2gb l'una, ma non ho capito quali mhz devo prendere, posso scegliere una frequenza a caso?
<terno> ah no come nn detto
<sergios> cristian_c ci mancherebbe, non volevo fare polemica se così sembrava! :)
<terno> vabbe aspetto la 13.10 e vediamo
<terno> magari si risolve
<jester-> Eva93: sarebbe indispensabile controllare il tipo di ram sul maunale oppure vedere sulla installata
<cristian_c> sergios, ok
<sergios> grazie ancora! ;)
<cristian_c> sergios, ah, per il network
<Eva93> jester- ho una DDR2 a 266mhz
<cristian_c> sergios, c'è un sistema
<jester-> Eva93: quindi ne prendi una equivalente
<cristian_c> sergios, per far fungere anche in wifi
<sergios> cristian_ c mmm ci sarebbe un modo per farlo?
<cristian_c> sergios, sì
<jester-> Eva93: e il numero dei pin
<cristian_c> sergios, la tua stampante ha il display, giusto?
<sergios> cristian_c esattamente! la mia idea era quella di attaccare la stampante al router wifi (che ha una presa usb) visto che lo usiamo da più pc e ogni volta è un casino a fare stacca e attacca!
<Eva93> jester- posso prenderne una più performante a frequenza maggiore? volevo potenziare la ram
<sergios> cristian_c si ha il display
<cristian_c> sergios, scusa, ma non è una stampante wifi?
<jester-> Eva93: deve quagliare con le specifiche della scheda madre
<sergios> no è una usb normalissima, io volevo attaccarla al router che ha una usb e usarla come stampante di rete, non so se è possibile
<Eva93> e quindi, jester- non posso prendere due ram da 2gb l'una con 800mhz per esempio???
<jester-> Eva93: se la scheda non supporta è sprecata
<sergios> ccristian_c comunque prima vorrei documentarmi e poi affrontare il problema!
<sergios> :)
<jester-> sergios: stampante in rete serve la presa eth
<sergios> jester- intendi la ethernet sulla stampante?
<jester-> sergios: yess
<c4rdux> Eva93 devi controllare che la tua "nuova" ram corrisponda alla tua scheda madre e sia uguale il numero di pin sennò è inutile
<akis24> ddr2-sdram: lavorano a 1,8 V di tensione e hanno 240 pin  ... se è questa  ma a 266 mhz difficile trovarla
<jester-> sergios: poi la attacchi al rutter e la instali come printer di rete
<cristian_c> sergios, non ho capito se è wifi o no
<sergios> jester- e con una usb sul router non ci faccio niente!?
<Eva93> c4rdux non ho chiesto a te, e siccome fai tanto lo splendido perchè non mi dici dov'è sulla scheda madre che devo vedere per capire se lo supporta?
<jester-> sergios: puoi provare
<cristian_c> sergios, dipende dal tuo modello
<cristian_c> se è wifi
<jester-> sergios: la attacchi e installi una stmapante di rete se la vede va bene
<sergios> cristian_c no, non è wifi! è una usb e pensavo potessi attaccarla al router che ha una usb, ma mi pare di capire che non si possa fare
<jester-> sergios: ha provato anche un frate rimanendo molto contento
<Eva93> vai c4rdux aspetto una risposta!
<jester-> Eva93: il pc è vecio?
<fefero> jester- il mio modem/router tiscali permette di gestire una stampante usb cme fosse un server, o di condividere dalla stessa usb i file su un hard disk/chiavetta uas, dipende dal modem/router che ti da il gestore
<Eva93> jester- sì!
<jester-> fefero: appunto che gli ho dettro di provare
<cristian_c> sergios, ok, ma allora non la si può considerare una stampante wifi
<cristian_c> sergios, diciamo che la trasformi in una stampante wifi
<cristian_c> XD
<jester-> Eva93: non è che se prendi un paio di scarpe piu grnadi alla nonna ringiovanisca
<fefero> jester- senza istruzioni dal manuale mi sa che nonva da nessuna parte....
<sergios> cristian_c, jester- come dicevo prima non cnosco il modo e non mi sono ancora documentato, intanto vi ringrazio nuovamente per quanto fatto finora!
<cristian_c> sergios, quella è un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> sergios, per la connessione al router
<cristian_c> sergios, dipende dal tuo router
<sergios> infatti, vi farò sapere! :)
<jester-> fefero: gogol come il metano da una mano
<fefero> jester- :D o il sito dl gestore
<sergios> intanto vi saluto che se no la mia donna mi impicca col cavo usb della stampante!!! lol
<Eva93> jester- siccome il processore è da 2.13Ghz ho pensato fosse una soluzione economica potenziare la ram, dici che faccio male?
<cristian_c> sergios, lo devi attivare dal router, e poi aggiungere una stampante di rete dalle impostazioni delle stampanti (che è la stessa, ma tu la aggiungi anche come fosse una seconda stampante di rete)
<jester-> Eva93: se la spesa non è eccessiva la nonna cammina sicramente un pochino piu spedita
<jester-> sicuramente*
<Eva93> jester- come faccio a capire quali frequenze supporta la scheda madre? dove devo guardare?
<jester-> Eva93: pc fisso?
<Eva93> jester- portatile
<sergios> cristian_c penso di aver capito, tempo fa ero già entrato nel router per fare sta cosa! dopo cena ci provo! a dopo
<cristian_c> sergios, eh, io l'ho già fatto con la mia epson, ciao
<jester-> Eva93: bisogna vedere se ha uno sloto libero e devi buttare quella da uno e metterne una da 2, togliala e usala come campione
<fefero> cristian_c nel frattempo ho controllato /var/crash/ e c'era una segnalazione di errore per vbox di oggi alle 15. ho cancellato i file, aspetto di vedere se mi ripresenta quella brutta finestra. (leggo in giro che si potrebbe anche editare /etc/default/apport e disabilitare apport, ma preferisco sapere quando qualcosa crasha)
<cristian_c> fefero, forse il crash di root si riferiva a virtualbox
<cristian_c> specie se lo lanci da root
<cristian_c> XD
<Eva93> jester- ho un compaq 6720s in teoria ha due slot
<jester-> Eva93: togli il coperchi ram e vedi
<jester-> o te lo porti appresso dal commerciante
<fefero> cristian_c no, non lo lancio da root, ma sembra che quella finestra ha l'abitudine di chiedere la psw
<jester-> le donne sono sempre favorite
<cristian_c> fefero, quindi lo lanci da root
<cristian_c> jester-, ihihihih
<fefero> cristian_c no, vbox lo lancio da icona
<jester-> cristian_c: se donne sono
<cristian_c> fefero, e questo spiega perché apport ti chiedeva la password con il crash di virtualbox
<cristian_c> fefero, ok, ma se digiti la password con virtualbox, allora vuol dire che lo esegui come root
<fefero> cristian_c che c'entra il lancio di vbox da icona con la psw di root della segnalazione errori?
<cristian_c> fefero, altrimenti non ti chiederebbe la password
<fefero> cristian_c vbox è installato da ppa sun, non chiede proprio nessuna psw per essere lanciatp
<cristian_c> fefero, perché se esegui vbox come root, immagino che anche apport ti richieda la password quando vbox crasha
<cristian_c> 19:52:50 <fefero> cristian_c no, non lo lancio da root, ma sembra che quella finestra ha l'abitudine di chiedere la psw
<cristian_c> ah, quindi ti riferisci ad apport, non a vbox?
<fefero> cristian_c :D yes
<Eva93> jester- non ho un giravite a portata di mano, vedrò di farlo un'altra volta, piuttosto su internet ho appena letto che il mio laptop supporta 2 gb da 667mhz, se non è troppo disturbo posso sapere da cosa dipende il supportare frequenze più alte/basse?
<cristian_c> fefero, allora, hai un problema con apport
<jester-> Eva93: dal bus della scheda madre
<fefero> cristian_c si eh
<jester-> Eva93: cioè piu di quel tanto non va
<fefero> cristian_c ma ho ripulito /var/crash/, vediamo come si comporta
<Eva93> jester- grazie del charimento, a presto
<XxXPachaXxX> Salve a tutti! vorrei fare una domanda: per eseguire l'avanzamento da ubuntu 13.04 alla nuova versione ho bisogno di installare qualche pacchetto? chiedo perchè quando tento di aggiornare mi da un errore interno, ma senza specificare che tipo di errore...
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: fa da sola by internet
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: dovebbe avvisarti
<XxXPachaXxX> sisi mi da l'avviso
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: quindi se vuoi avanzare accetta
<XxXPachaXxX> ma quando clicco su esegui avanzamento, dopo il download del tool di avanzamento mi da l'errore
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: che errore
<XxXPachaXxX> aspetta cerco di farglielo fare dinuovo
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: hai aggiunto ppa a manetta?
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: se si non avanzare a fai ripristino di sistema
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<XxXPachaXxX> mmmmmm non ricordo XD proverò come hai detto
<fefero> cristian_c ma c'è niente nel registro (sys.log, dpkg.log, dmesg, auth.log, Xorg.0.log etc etc) per leggere di questi crash?
<fefero> cristian_c o ci sono solo quei log dentro /var/crash/?
<cristian_c> fefero, io ricordo di sì
<cristian_c> fefero, ma dovresti fare una googlata
<fefero> cristian_c ok, graie a tutti e buona serata
<XxXPachaXxX> ho risolto con il comando do-release-upgrade... è corretto?
<jester-> XxXPachaXxX: dovrebbe
<pussolo> ciao a tutti
<pussolo> scusate ho bisogno di supporto con la porta infrarossi cir di un vecchio portatile, sono quello di ieri, jester- e cristian_c hanno provato a darmi una mano...
<jester-> pussolo: non ho idea di porte infrarossi e su winz funza?
<jester-> perchè se non funza è tempo perso
<pussolo> su winz si... i driver funzionano
<pussolo> provato oggi
<pussolo> e su intrepid ibex la rileva col comando di hal
<jester-> pussolo: quindi, per logica, servono driver per  linux e applicazione che la gestisca
<pussolo> l'applicazione va bene lirc, sono i driver il problema
<jester-> pussolo: mi pare stano che se nadava su intrepid non sia supportata dai kernel attuali
<jester-> andava*
<pussolo> boh, sulla live di intrepid con hal-device|grep -i wec la vedo, qui con lshw no...
<jester-> pussolo: non so che dirti
<pussolo> ho capito che dovrebbe essere su pci però
<jester-> lspci vede tutte le periferiche che siano supportate o no
<pussolo> maledetta intel...
<pussolo> sapete lspnp che comando è percaso?
<cristian_c> pussolo, ah, ricordo
<pussolo> ?
<pussolo> dai :D
<cristian_c> pussolo, avevo trovato qualcosa
<pussolo> tipo?
<cristian_c> pussolo, prova: lspnp
<pussolo> cristian_c comando non trovato
<pussolo> avevo già provato
<pussolo> cos'è pnputils?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> pussolo, prova
<pussolo> cristian_c tutta robba obsoleta uff... sudo apt-get install pnputils Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pnputils
<cristian_c> pussolo, e in synaptic
<cristian_c> ?
<pussolo> sto leggendo su launchpad che pnputils è stato rimosso da debian cristian_c, dicono di provare sysinfo, hwinfo e lshw-gtk
<pussolo> perche "broken with current kernels, dead upstream, unmaintained" grrr
<sergios> cristian_c ariecchime! ho collegato la stampante al router, entrato nella pagina del router e la vede! Non riesco però ad impostare la stampante di rete...
<cristian_c> pussolo, azz
<cristian_c> pussolo, sai che non sarebbe male usare lshw-gtk?
<cristian_c> :)
<pussolo> sto installando
<pussolo> installato, oddio dove stà? non mi trovo col nuovo ubuntu :D
<pussolo> lanciato da terminale, mi dice che non sono root ma mi sono rootato
<pussolo> che incubo
<pussolo> vado torno dopo magari grazie ciaoooo
<sergios> cristian_c  SONO RIUSCITO A STAMPARE VIA WIFIII!!!!!
<sergios> sono riuscito ad impostare la stampante al modem via wifi ma non riesco più a scannerizzare!!! posso farlo via wifi o devo essere necessariamente collegato via usb allo scanner (stampante multifunzione)?
<cristian_c> sergios, asp, ma hai due stampanti in impostazioni stampanti?
<cristian_c> sergios, una usb e una in modalità rete
<sergios> cristian_c si esatto
<sergios> cristian_c ne ho due, una usb e una in rete
<cristian_c> sergios, ok
<cristian_c> sergios, considera che la porta usb sul router offre solo il servizio di stampa
<cristian_c> sergios, oltre a quello di disco remoto
<cristian_c> sergios, quindi, no scanner
<cristian_c> sergios, per risolvere, ho comprato un aggeggio
<cristian_c> :P
<sergios> cristian_c ecco appunto, volevo capire prorio questo, la stampante stampa senza problemi!
<cristian_c> il servizio è quello di stampa
<cristian_c> sergios, con l'aggeggio posso usare praticamente qualunque device usb, ma ancora non ho testato bene
<sergios> mmmm
<sergios> cristian_c somma curiosità sull'entità dell'aggeggio!
<cristian_c> sergios, entità?
<sergios> cristian_c di che aggeggio si tratta?
<cristian_c> sergios, asp
<cristian_c> sergios, non so come chiamarlo, ma questo è quello che ho: http://www.tp-link.it/products/details/?model=TL-PS310U#over
<cristian_c> sergios, Il dispositivo è inoltre in grado di gestire fino a 4 periferiche USB connesse ad un HUB come scanner, flash drive, sistemi audio e webcam.
<sergios> cristian_c ma non è che te lo ha regalato Putin al g20?!?
<sergios> lol
<sergios> cristian_c sembra un'ogettino utile!
<cristian_c> sergios, era solo un esempio
<cristian_c> sergios, in pratica, c'è una tipologia di oggetto che si collega al router, e quest'oggetto  ha una o più porte usb che colleghi al device
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> la colleghi al router via ethernet o via wifi (ma meglio ethernet), dipende dal modello
<sergios> cristian_c si ok :) quindi fammi capire: di scannerizzare via wifi con la stampante collegata in usb al router me lo posso scordare?
<cristian_c> sergios, direttamente sì, con l'aggeggio collegato invece lo puoi fare
<cristian_c> XD
<sergios> cristian_c grazie per la dritta! :)
<sergios> molto utile
<pussolo> ufff
<pussolo> cristian_c?
<cristian_c> pussolo, che c'è?
<pussolo> scusa se ti rompo le, puoi dare un occhio qui, e vedere se può essermi utile?
<cristian_c> qui dove?
<pussolo> http://pastebin.com/Eeb6iapC
<pussolo> qui
<pussolo> cos'è na patch? Non capisco...
<cristian_c> pussolo, perché mi hai linkato ciò?
<cristian_c> pussolo, ma hai installato lshw-gtk?
<pussolo> driver winbond... il ricevirore cir infrarossi...
<cristian_c> pussolo, posta schermata
<pussolo> di lshw-gtk?
<cristian_c> sì
<pussolo> cristian_c scusa è non è che sono molto pratico... installato lshw-gtk do nel terminale sudo lshw-gtk e mi dice (lshw-gtk:8327): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/uby/.config/ibus/bus is not root!
<pussolo> e non vedo nulla
<cristian_c> pussolo, lancialo con sudo
<cristian_c> pussolo, ma usi unity?
<pussolo> si... unity cristian_c già lanciato con sudo mi dà quell errore
<pussolo> è un problema unity?
<cristian_c> pussolo, lanciato senza sudo?
<cristian_c> pussolo, ma si apre la finestra?
<cristian_c> pussolo, cercalo nella dash
<pussolo> l'ho lanciato con sudo e mi da l'errore ora ho fatto sembra ti incollo il log in pastebin asp
<cristian_c> pussolo, log?
<cristian_c> schermata, non log
<pussolo> cristian_c non so ho salvato tutto su un file di testo, ti linko quello?
<pussolo> http://pastebin.com/dauwABui
<cristian_c> pussolo, ma non è più comprensibile una schermata
<cristian_c> ?
<pussolo> spè
<pussolo> cristian_c http://imageshack.us/a/img543/183/gi7q.png
<BlacKira92> ciao ragazzi volevo una mano ad applicare una patch al kernel, compilarlo e poi installarlo, c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare? :D
<pussolo> uff
<gianni> ciao
<Guest23121> ho installato ubuntu 13.10 su un thinkpad T60
<Guest23121> ed ho problemi al boot
<Guest23121> la schermata è tutta nera
<Guest23121> qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema ?
<cristian_c> Guest23121, da quando si verifica il problema?
<leonardo678> ciao a  tutti
<leonardo678> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi ?
<leonardo678> ciao a tutti
<leonardo678> nell'installazione di ubuntu 13.10 ho dei problemi il pc si riavvia a meta' installazione e non va a buon fine
<cristian_c> leonardo678, hai riprovato?
<leonardo678> si molte volte
<cristian_c> leonardo678, quale versione hai scaricato?
<leonardo678> 13.10
<cristian_c> leonardo678, hai controllato l'intergrità della iso?
<leonardo678> la iso dovrebbe essere ok.. in quanto ho scaricato 2 volte per provare
<cristian_c> leonardo678, ok, e che supporto hai usato?
<leonardo678> torrent
<cristian_c> per creare la live
<cristian_c> leonardo678, puoi eseguire un controllo sulla iso
<cristian_c> ?
<leonardo678> cioe?
<leonardo678> scusa ma non sono molto pratico
<cristian_c> !md5 | leonardo678
<ubot-it> leonardo678: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<leonardo678> ho visto.. adesso verifico..
<leonardo678> premetto che il pc ha dato molti problemi.. ho provato ad installare anche altri so come xp e 7 ma non funziona nulla!
<cristian_c> leonardo678, problemi hardware?
<cristian_c> leonardo678, in live funge?
<leonardo678> in live cosa significa?
<leonardo678> io ho provato con la versione di prova e funziona
<cristian_c> leonardo678, quella che tu definisci di prova, non è 'di prova'
<cristian_c> leonardo678, è la stessa versione che gira su cd
<cristian_c> o usb
<cristian_c> invece che sull'hard disk
<leonardo678> si certo per intendersi ho detto di prova non sapevo che si chiamava live!
<leonardo678> comunque su cd funziona.
<cristian_c> ha le stesse funzionalità
<leonardo678> si ho notato.
<leonardo678> comunque in pratica quando installa si blocca e dopo alcuni secondi si spegne per poi riaccendersi
<cristian_c> leonardo678, alimentatore?
<leonardo678> il problema è che non posso controllare la iso in quanto l'ho cancellata da questo pc.. alimentatore ok
<leonardo678> comprato da poco
<leonardo678> nuovo
<cristian_c> leonardo678, non hai la live?
<cristian_c> *più
<leonardo678> ho il cd e basta
<cristian_c> appunto
<leonardo678> il controllo
<leonardo678> quindi lo posso fare dalla live?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> leonardo678, paragrafo 'Verifica su CD'
<leonardo678> ho letto e posso farlo quindi dalla live?
<leonardo678> come si apre il terminale?
<krabador> leonardo678, ctrl alt t
<leonardo678> fatto ma mi dice no such file or directory
<krabador> leonardo678, ctrl alt t , ti dice no such file or directory?
<leonardo678> no ho digitato il comando per la verifica su cd ma mi dice appunto che non trova la directory
<krabador> leonardo678, devi essere, nel terminale
<krabador> leonardo678, nella stessa cartella dov'è il file
<leonardo678> ok quindi devo cercare la cartella
<cristian_c> ...
<leonardo678> non ci capisco molto su ubuntu
<naxil> ciao
<leonardo678> fatto il file sembra tutto ok.. integro
<krabador> leonardo678, perfetto, puoi masterizzarlo su dvd senza problemi allora, o metterlo su penna usb
<krabador> !usb | leonardo678
<ubot-it> leonardo678: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<leonardo678> il file che ho testato è proprio quello che ho gia su dvd
#ubuntu-it 2013-10-31
<Innerina> Scusate ma Transmission non mi lascia selezionare solo i file che voglio scaricare...
<Innerina> come faccio?
<krabador> trovi un client che lo faccia
<Innerina> e quali sono i client alternativi?
<Innerina> Prima lo faceva ma ora non c'é + l'opzione
<Innerina> o non la trovo O.o
<krabador> strano, non tolgono opzioni
<krabador> specie una mediamente usata
<krabador> comunque, puoi cercare nel software center, o in synaptic
<Innerina> Eh infatti mi sembra strano...
<Innerina> mah
<ralf> s
<ralf> Ciau a tutti ragazzi cm va
<krabador> !chat | Guest17479
<ubot-it> Guest17479: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest17479> sono qui per una mano
<Guest17479> chi di voi gentilmente mi darebbe una mano o una dritta su come installre debian 7
<krabador> Innerina, c'è in transmission
<krabador> Innerina, allarga la finestra di richiesta destinazione download
<krabador> !chat | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Innerina> E dove esattamente? Perché prima di scaricare o cmq dopo non mi trova le caselline di spunta accanto ai file
<Innerina> cmq mo riprovo
<krabador> Innerina, allarga la finestra di richiesta destinazione download
<krabador> è li
<Innerina> grazie
<krabador> !topic | Guest17479
<ubot-it> Guest17479: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<akis24> giorno
<edge> buongiorno, ho dei problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu 13.4
<Printf> buongriono
<Printf> buongiorno
<Lux> Salve a tutti. Qualcuno può dirmi come impostare in italiano Ubuntu? attualmente è mezzo inglese e mezzo italiano. Grazie
<eugenio> buongiorno
<eugenio> è 2 giorni che ubuntu 13.10 mi crasha, si blocca tutto X, con la sola soluzione di riavviare il tutto, nessuno ha riscontrato questo problema?
<hitman72ita> buondì
<hitman72ita> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB8D2QZ9lA4
<eugenio> ho dato un occhio al kernel.log, sembra che il problema sia segnalato così:indicator-keybo: segfault at 18 ip 00007f31386ff616 sp 00007fff12a21e90 error 4 in libxklavier.so.16.2.0
<eugenio> nessuno ha avuto lo stesso problema?
<glpiana> ola
<bianghouse> ciao
<bianghouse> vorrei fare la dist upgrade da 11.10 a 12.04
<Galletziz> Salve
<Galletziz> C'è nessuno ?
<Galletziz> avrei bisogno di supporto per il mio lubuntu..
<bianghouse> mi sa che non c'è nessuno..a cui fare domande
<Galletziz> ç_ç
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | bianghouse
<ubot-it> bianghouse: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione#Avanzamento_di_versione
<glpiana> !chiedi | Galletziz
<ubot-it> Galletziz: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bianghouse> ok
<Galletziz> Ok.
<Galletziz> Allora.. vi spiego non riesco in nessun modo a installare i pacchetti come build essential gcc etc
<bianghouse> volevo chiedere specificamente se la partizione usr/local viene preservata se formatto solo /
<bianghouse> le mie partizioni...sono
<bianghouse> sda      8:0    0 465,8G  0  ├─sda1   8:1    0  18,6G  0 / ├─sda2   8:2    0 260,8G  0 /home ├─sda3   8:3    0 172,3G  0 /usr └─sda4   8:4    0  14,1G  0 [SWAP]
<bianghouse> quindi ho una /
<Galletziz> poichè ho installato lubuntu in un celeron di 10 anni fa.. pero la scheda ethernet è bruciata credo e non riesco a connettermi con una chiavetta wirless che vorrei installare..
<bianghouse> una /home
<Galletziz> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> bianghouse, se formatti / tutto ciò che c'è su quella partizione sparisce. non sparisce quello che c'è sulle altre. ma la partizione con /usr andrebbe montata come tale e si porterebbe dietro il suo contenuto. la cosa potrebbe dare problemi
<glpiana> Galletziz, che scheda wireless è?
<glpiana> Galletziz, non scrivermi in privato per cortesia
<Galletziz> è una d link
<Galletziz> ok scusami..
<Galletziz> è una chiavetta d link dwa 121
<glpiana> Galletziz, hai la possibilità di dare comandi in temrinale ora?
<Galletziz> si
<glpiana> Galletziz, scrivi: lsusb          e cerca di identificare la riga relativa alla chiavetta. copiala qui
<Galletziz> si me la rileva comunque eh..
<Galletziz> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 2001:3308 D-Link Corp. [hex]
<bianghouse> nella /usr/local/bin ho le mie installazioni di tutti i programmi + 3 macchine virtuali Virtualbox, quindi dovrei spostare tutto su /home prima di fare la didst upgrade?
<glpiana> Galletziz, oki, ora togli la chiavetta e reinseriscila. poi scrivi nel temrinale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> bianghouse, se pensi di formattare anche quella partizione, sì. se formatti perdi i dati, quindi la risposta vien da sè
<Galletziz> ok..
<glpiana> Galletziz, immagino che vedrai scritto un bel po' di roba. ora se ti fosse possibile copiare il tutto su un file, passarlo a questo pc e metterlo su pastebin sarebbe ottimo
<Galletziz> gia
<Galletziz> un bel po di roba..
<glpiana> Galletziz, quindi, hai la possibilità di passare l'output da un pc all'altro?
<Galletziz> comunque potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che i driver per questa chiavetta
<Galletziz> non sono stati spacchettati
<glpiana> O.o
<Galletziz> ç_ç
<Galletziz> nemmeno build essentials riesco a installare..
<bianghouse> beh io non vorrei formattarla, ma se la tua risposta è "/usr andrebbe montata come tale e si porterebbe dietro il suo contenuto. la cosa potrebbe dare problemi"..non so che fare e quindi chiedevo aiuto per questo
<Galletziz> da cd ovviamente perche non ho internet..
<glpiana> Galletziz, se non hai connessione internet come pretendi di installare build essential?
<Galletziz> e se non ho build essential non posso installare i driver della chiavetta
<glpiana> bianghouse, un backup delle macchine virtuali e quant'altro lo farei comuqnue
<glpiana> Galletziz, vabbè. se vuoi che andiamo avanti passami sto output, altrimenti io lascio perdere
<glpiana> pausa sigaretta
<Galletziz> ok..
<glpiana> Galletziz, probabile che sia solo una questione di firmware, perchè i driver dovrebbero già esserci. però dovrei vedere sto output. a tra poco
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<bianghouse> il backup lo avrei fatto comunque quindi mi sconsigli di formattare solo ed esclusivamente / (mantenendo quindi le altre partizioni) intatte..
<glpiana> bianghouse, non mi pare proprio di averti detto questo. se hai intenzione di mantenere anche /usr su altra partizione potresti avere problemi
<Galletziz> glpiana
<Galletziz> vediamo come posso salvare
<Galletziz> il file
<Galletziz> in lubuntu.. e ti dico.
<glpiana> Galletziz, copi tutto nell'editor di testi, lo salvi. lo metti su una chiavetta usb, lo sposti sul pc che stai usando, lo apri, copi tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Galletziz
<ubot-it> Galletziz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Galletziz> sto provvedendo piana.. grazie comunque per la disponibilità..
<Galletziz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6334806/
<Galletziz> ecco a te glpiana
<glpiana> Galletziz, non ci siamo. questo è l'output dopo l'inserimento della chiave wifi?
<Galletziz> si ç_ç
<glpiana> Galletziz, la colleghi in una porta usb o a un hub usb?
<Galletziz> porta usb che io sappia o.ò
<glpiana> Galletziz, staccali nuovamente e poi dopo qualche secondo reinseriscila
<Galletziz> ok
<glpiana> Galletziz, rida: dmesg | tail               e dimmi se l'output è radicalmente cambiato
<Galletziz> allora.. si è cambiato
<Galletziz> ma piu o meno mi da gli stessi errori..
<glpiana> Galletziz, non va bene sta cosa. le porte sono usb 1 o usb 2?
<Galletziz> le porte sono 3 credo la chiavetta sia inserita nella prima
<ExPBoy> uhm forse glpiana intendeva se sono 1.0 o 2.0
<jester-> il tipo di usb non prima seconda tezza
<Galletziz> come faccio a verificarlo ?
<jester-> lsusb
<jester-> lshw
<jester-> Galletziz: pc datato?
<bianghouse> glpiana grazie per i consigli..
<glpiana> bianghouse, :)
<eugenio> 'giorno, nessuno ha idea perchè mi crasha ubuntu 13.10, dal log del kernel vedo: kernel.log, sembra che il problema sia segnalato così:indicator-keybo: segfault at 18 ip 00007f31386ff616 sp 00007fff12a21e90 error 4 in libxklavier.so.16.2.0
<jester-> eugenio: installazione nuova o avanzamento
<jester-> pare che hai una libreria farlocca
<eugenio> jester-, avanzamento
<eugenio> jester-, sono circa 3 gg che dopo un pò si pianta X, l'unica cosa che posso fare è riavviare brutalmente
<jester-> eugenio: classico sminchiamento da ppa
<jester-> !ripristino | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> eugenio: o meglio ancora: nuova installazione
<eugenio> jester-, nuova istallazione eviterei....
<eugenio> jester-, ma in sostanza è quel pacchetto che fa crashare? libxklavier.so.16.2.0
<jester-> eugenio: ppa avranno messo una lib che non viene aggiornata e confligge
<jester-> ppa, salvo pochi casi, sono un cancro
<eugenio> jester-, non è che molto più semplicemente e velocemente posso lavorare su quel pacchetto? aggiornarlo, toglierlo sostituirlo...non so la via più breve....di fare una nuova istallazione o ripristino eviterei volentieri...specialmente per questioni di tempo...
<jester-> eugenio: fai meglio a fare il ripristino, sostituisce il sisteama e salva i dati
<eugenio> anche se la mia /home in realtà è uno zfs ?
<jester-> impstazioni personalizzate comprese
<jester-> la home non la caga
<jester-> eugenio: zfs sarebbe?
<eugenio> jester-, tempo stimato?
<eugenio> zeta file system
<jester-> dipende dal pc che hai
<jester-> fs zeta?
<eugenio> jester-, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<jester-> eugenio: addirittura da ppa
<master1986> ciao a tutti
<jester-> eugenio: comunque non è un fs usuale ritenuto stabile, quindi non ti so dire
<master1986> qualcuno esegue operazioni pianificate su ubuntu?
<jester-> master1986: cioè?
<master1986> Ciao jester
<master1986> Ho un programma che esegue una simulazione grafica
<master1986> Ma devo eseguirlo in modo automatico, tale programma funziona da terminale non ha interfaccia grafica
<master1986> il pc non è controllato
<master1986> Quindi quando si accende in automatico, bisognerebbe eseguire un comando da terminale
<glpiana> !cron | master1986
<ubot-it> master1986: cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<master1986> grazie ragazzi, l'ho letto ma non ci ho capito molto :|
<glpiana> master1986, cosa non hai capito?
<master1986> Allora
<master1986> Per prima cosa apro il terminale
<master1986> e digito crontab -e
<master1986> mi si apre
<master1986> un file testo nel terminale che non posso non posso ne cancellare ne scrivere altro
<master1986> come mai?
<jester-> master1986: sudo
<radioiaaneg> buon giorno a tutti
<glpiana> jester-, no non serve sudo se è un programma dell'utente
<glpiana> master1986, quando dai crontab -e ti fa scegliere l'editor?
<master1986> no non me lo fa scegliere
<master1986> mi da in automatico
<master1986> il testo
<master1986> anzi scusate
<glpiana> master1986, per favore non sei su msn, non andare a capo continuamente
<master1986> Scusatemi
<radioiaaneg> ho dei prolemi con la modalità fullscreen del tubbo
<glpiana> radioiaaneg, tubbo?
<radioiaaneg> ehe youtube
<glpiana> radioiaaneg, che problemi?
<radioiaaneg> non diventa grande
<radioiaaneg> resta uguale la grandezza ma si crea una cornice nera
<master1986> allora all'inizio me lo dava però io ho scelto la 3 opzione tra le 3 proposte, e quindi mi apre il testo nel terminale.
<radioiaaneg> intorno una specie di fullscreen malriuscito
<radioiaaneg> adesso faccio una foto con stamp e ti faccio vedere
<radioiaaneg> glpiana dove la carico?
<jester-> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> master1986, chiudi il terminale e ridai il comando
<radioiaaneg> http://imagebin.org/275352
<glpiana> master1986, ma quando ti chiede che editor usare non andare a caso, prendi "nano"
<radioiaaneg> ho lo stesso problema su tutti e 2 i notebook
<master1986> gilpiana premetto che utilizzo la shell tcsh e non bash, può essere un problema?
<glpiana> master1986, no
<jester-> radioiaaneg: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester->   cosa risponde? metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | master1986
<ubot-it> master1986: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> radioiaaneg: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> !paste | radioiaaneg
<ubot-it> radioiaaneg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<master1986> Adesso mi da quest'errore : crontab: "/usr/bin/vim" exited with status 127
<radioiaaneg> http://imagebin.org/275353
<glpiana> master1986, ma io ti avevo detto di scegliere nano, non vim
<master1986> Si ma adesso non posso più scegliere, come faccio a sceglierlo nuovamente?
<glpiana> master1986, prova a scirvere: export EDITOR=nano              e poi ridai crontab -e
<master1986> glpiana niente da fare mi da Command not found, forse perchè non uso la shell bash? scusami ma non sono esperto
<jester-> master1986: perché hai cambiato bash?
<master1986> perchè il software funziona con shell tcsh, se c'è bisogno faccio lo swich a bash per modificare l'editor (se fosse necessario) ma comunque devo sempre avere attivo tcsh come login
<radioiaaneg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6335153/
<glpiana> master1986, no, fai prima a cercare su google i comandi di vim
<jester-> radioiaaneg: cat  / proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<remix_tj> master1986: premi i per inserire, esc per uscire dalla modalità di modifica, :w e invio per salvare :x e invio per salvare e uscire :q! e invio per uscire senza salvare
<remix_tj> (molto semplice)
<radioiaaneg> è un comando?
<radioiaaneg> radioiaaneg@Radioiaaneg:~$ cat  / proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<radioiaaneg> cat: /: È una directory
<radioiaaneg> cat: proc/cpuinfo: File o directory non esistente
<radioiaaneg> scusa flood non lo faccio +
<remix_tj> radioiaaneg: uname -m
<master1986> remix_tj grazie mille infatti adesso mi da delle scelte, io ho inserito contrab -i e mi ha selezionato queste scelte (crontab -e, -l -r -i)
<master1986> Adesso come posso fare per creare l'operazione pianificata?
<remix_tj> master1986: la sintassi del crontab è questo
<radioiaaneg> risultato x86_64
<remix_tj> master1986: ti consiglio man 5 crontab
<remix_tj> e ti guardi come funzionano tutte le entry, diciamoche in generale c'è da specificare prima il quando e poi il comando da eseguire. Se guardi sul man c'è tutto, comunque, anche gli esempi
<jester-> radioiaaneg: cat  / proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<jester-> radioiaaneg: cat  /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
<master1986> cosa sarebbe? comunque se adesso vado digitare (contrab -l) mi da proprio l'operazione del mio software! esempio :#38 17 * * * /home/master1986/Scrivania
<radioiaaneg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6335177/
<jester-> radioiaaneg: in teoria è tutto a posto, cliccando destro sulla finestra dle flash-->impstazioni accellerezione hardware è abilitato ?
<jester-> radioiaaneg: che scheda video hai
<jester-> master1986: :#38 17 * * * /home/master1986/Scrivania  devi togliere # o non lo prende come testo
<master1986> si jester ma sto proprio scoraggiato, adesso ho modificato a bash la shell e ho impostato nano come editor primario con export EDITOR=nano
<jester-> mapreri: e parte alla 17,38
<master1986> se faccio echo $EDITOR, mi dice che nano è l'editor predefinito.
<jester-> master1986: contrab -e ti fa scegliere
<master1986_> Perfetto, ora se faccio contrab -e mi da l'editor con sotto i comandi per modificare :)
<jester-> 2 è nano
<jester-> mi pare
<master1986_> Si è lui, adesso mi compaiono due stringhe con dei numeri vicino : #38 17 * * *
<jester-> master1986_: con # non è un comando ma un commento
<jester-> devi toglierlo
<jester-> e l'ora è 17,38
<master1986_> Ecco, perfetto, tieni presente che la stringa è proprio comando alla mia applicazione (penso) perchè io l'ho eseguita prima, (si sarà salvato il log')
<jester-> si ma con #davanti non funza
<master1986_> gli asterischi? cosa significano?
<jester-> tutto
<jester-> !cron | master1986_ le guide andrebbero lette
<ubot-it> master1986_ le guide andrebbero lette: cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<master1986_> è vero adesso però mi sento già meglio perchè ho qualcosa davanti, mi vado a leggere la guida per impostare i minuti. Ma poi come faccio a salvare?
<jester-> master1986_: control*x e enter
<jester-> control-x
<jester-> è scritto sotto a nano
<jester-> ^ voul dire control
<master1986_> praticamente si è scassato tutto forse, quando vado a scrivere crontab -e mi compare il terminale con dentro i due cron e sotto delle onde, con questo testo finale
<master1986_> "/tmp/crontab.Um4jZ8/crontab" 2L, 393C
<master1986_> per di più non compaiono più i comandi dell'editor, non so come salvare a questo punto
<enzotib> master1986_, quello è l'editor "vi"
<master1986_> ecco, infatti ho fatto export EDITOR=nano e mi ha rimesso nano, ma come faccio a metterlo come primario? basta che chiudo il terminale e mi rimette vi
<enzotib> master1986_, prova a scrivere: select-editor, e segui le istruzioni
<master1986_> Perfetto, adesso dovrei creare il cron per lanciare l'applicazione, l'operazione dovrebbe aprire il terminale e lanciare un comando
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti,qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema Salvaschermo+Vlc a schermo intero?
<enzotib> LoZioNe, spiega il problema
<LoZioNe> ciao enzotib,problema solito: avviando vlc a schermo intero dopo tot minuti esce la finestra nera con la richiesta di Login del Salvaschermo
<LoZioNe> da Vlc ho anche impostato di non avviare Salvaschermo a schermo intero
<LoZioNe> esiste uno script o qualcosa di simile funzionante?
<enzotib> LoZioNe: parliamo di Ubuntu standard con Unity e tutto il resto?
<LoZioNe> enzotib, Kubuntu 13.10
<enzotib> allora nelle impostazioni c'è senz'altro la possibilità di disabilitare il salvaschermo, anche se immagino che sia un po' noioso doverlo fare a mano ogni volta
<LoZioNe> si si impostata...ma non ne vuole sapere...
<LoZioNe> leggevo adesso di modificare un file e forse funziona...
<enzotib> LoZioNe, cioè hai detto a kubuntu che non vuoi il salvaschermo e invece continua a dartelo?
<LoZioNe> enzotib,il salvaschermo lo voglio ,ma non quando avvio Vlc a schermo intero
<LoZioNe> leggevo di creare un file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d chiamato 00-system-dpms.conf
<LoZioNe> e "dovrebbe" disabilitare il salvaschermo se si è a schermo intero con un video
<garghy> Ciao! Ho un problema col mouse. La rotellina non mi fa lo scroll normale, ma va a scatti random secondo l' impaginazione. Come posso fare per fargli fare scatti regolari di tot centimetri, come su windows?
<jester-> garghy: prova con altro mouse che magari è ciucco
<garghy> è il microsoft wireless mouse 1000 che funziona insieme alla tastiera wireless keyboard 800 con la stessa chiavetta usb bluetooth. Secondo me è c' è un impostazione da cambiare, più che random, segue le scritte e le immagini, quindi è solo un impostazione. Magari c' è un software per la gestione...
<LoZioNe> xorg.conf.d non esiste come file... -.-"
<jester-> garghy: le impostazioni moue
<jester-> garghy: ma anche i mouse si inciuccano o come li venderebbero quelli nuovi, piuttosto cambia le bat
<garghy> è nuovo con batteria nuova. nelle impostazioni c' è solo la scelta del tasto principale sinistro o destro e la velocità del doppio clic.
<jester-> garghy: usualmente non ci sono problemi con la rotella, lo fa dappertutto o con una applicazione specifica
<garghy> Non è rotto, la rotella segue l' impaginazione, nel senso che la pagina scorre in base a quello che c' è nella pagina, va a scatti mai regolari e di pochi centimetri, ma di parecchi centimentri, in base al testo impaginato  o alle immagini.
<garghy> il problema è lo stesso se invece della rotella, clicco nello spazio vuoto laterale dove scorre l' ascensorino...
<jester-> garghy: eh prova un altro maouse giusto per ecludere problema hw
<garghy> Con gli altri 3 mouse lo scrolling è regolare. Il problema è che ho 2 pc euso la keyboard e il mous su 2 pc spostando la chiavetta da un pc all' altro e ho comprato questa coppia di tastiera/mouse perché consigliata per ubuntu
<jester-> garghy: se con altri va significa che non gli piace quello ms
<garghy> E non vorrei tutte le volte staccare e attaccare 2 chiavette
<garghy> Speravo ci fosse un software per farglielo piacere...
<garghy> gli altri sono a filo e microsoft
<jester-> ti pare che ms si curi di linux?
<garghy> ne ho provato un altro wireless microsoft e non ha problemi.. Che sfiga...
<garghy> quindi non esiste un modo per risolvere senza cambiare mouse?
<jester-> googla
<garghy> Ho scoperto che forse non segue l' impaginazione, ma solamente va a scatti di 3/4 di pagina circa
<garghy> Ho trovato che il mouse ha un bug software. Scollegando la chiavetta per qualche secondo e ricollegandola, funziona. Devo vedere se riavviando il pc funziona o se devo staccare e riattaccare ad ogni riavvio. grazie comunque!!!!! Ciao!
<x17> chi sa dirmi qual'è la versione linux migliore per un intel atom 1,6 ghz con intel gma 500?
<jester-> x17: ram?
<x17> 2 Giga di ram
<jester-> x17: prova kubuntu con effetti spenti che è piu leggera di xubuntu
<x17> provato, ma vorrei un sistema che supportasse nativamente la gma 500
<jester-> x17: le intel sono supportate in ubuntu
<jester-> non serve altro driver
<x17> ma negli aggiornamenti driver non ne riconosce neanche uno
<ExPBoy> x17, in che senso?
<jester-> x17: appunti
<jester-> o
<ExPBoy> i driver sono nel kernel
<jester-> x17: carica al boot il driver per intel
<x17> come faccio?
<jester-> e in driver aggiuntivi non risulta nada
<ExPBoy> uhm
<x17> no niente
<jester-> x17: niente fai
<ExPBoy> x17, come fai a fare cosa?
<jester-> la se rangia de per le
<x17> come faccio a inserirer nel boot i driver?
<ExPBoy> ci sono già
<ExPBoy> tu non fai niente
<x17> ho capito
<jester-> eh
<x17> e perchè quando vado in aggiornamenti driver
<x17> non ne rileva nessuno?
<ExPBoy> x17, ma cosa stai usando?
<x17> ora lubuntu
<jester-> x17: e cosa dovrebeb rilevare
<x17> ma con ubuntu e kubuntu
<x17> era la stessa cosa
<x17> i driver della scheda video intel
<ExPBoy> x17, non so di cosa parli
<jester-> x17: se il driver in uso va bene cosa vuoi che rilevi
<x17> capito, mi spiego meglio
<ExPBoy> eh già
<jester-> eh metti a posto il trollaggio
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> vedi che poi trova
<x17> quando visito le pagine web,  scorrono a tratti, si vede che la scheda video non è aggiornata o comunque rilevata dal sistema
<ExPBoy> oppure hai un pc del 1901
<x17> ma no
<x17> beh, è un msi x 320
<x17> portatile
<jester-> metti lubbuntu
<x17> non un granchè ma non datato
<jester-> o puppy
<x17> puppy??
<x17> mah, proviamo
<x17> e con lubuntu che ora uso, i686, è normale che l'audiop si sente a tratti?
<x17> cioè, disturbato?
<Zio> Buongiorno. Ho un problema con la riproduzione video. Quando clicco sul video da vedere il pc si blocca completamente.
<jester-> Zio: che distro hai
<Zio> Kubuntu
<Zio> ho avuto vari problemi con i driver video,stamani ho risolto attivando quelli proprietari ma i video non vanno...
<jester-> Zio: sudo apt-get install kbuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> Zio: kubuntu
<jester-> Zio: che scheda graifica hai
<Zio> Ho una doppia scheda video amd
<Zio> la HD 7640G+ 7470M
<Zio> Fatto. Adesso posso far partire un video?
<LoZioNe> un'altro Zio con Kubuntu e chipset AMD O.o
<Zio> ok,provo. Grazie dell'aiuto!
<garghy> Risolto. basta farlo una volta e al riavvio il mouse ha uno scrolling normale. Ciao!
<akis24> ciao
<Zio> Sono sempre io. Il PC si è nuovamente piantato. Ho provato con un file molto leggero ma niente...
<jester-> Zio: doppia scheda?
<Zio> Yep
<jester-> Zio: invidia o amd
<Zio> AMD
<jester-> !graficaibrida | Zio
<ubot-it> Zio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<Zio> I driver proprietari li ho già attivati
<Zio> mentre acpi_call l'ho provato ma non ho trovato il mio PC nella lista
<master1986> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Zio> Sto provando a seguire la guida per Switcheroo ma non capisco cosa vuole dire con "verificare che il kernel sia compilato con l'opzione corretta"
<master1986> Sono riuscito a capire un pò i meccanismi del crontab ma l'automatizzazione non parte
<filo1234> master1986: fai vedere la riga che hai aggiunto in crontab..
<filo1234> ed eventuale script
<master1986> Ciao filo 1234
<master1986> Allora premetto che su ubuntu faccio girare un modello matematico che genera delle mappe grafiche
<master1986> questo modello ad una determinata ora deve eseguire una serie di operazioni, tutte concatenate ad un solo comando, infatti per lanciarlo devo utilizzare oslo il terminale eseguendo un semplice comando
<master1986> "run modello"
<master1986> La mia necessità è quella di impostare il crontab in modo che ad una determinata ora sul terminale venga eseguito questo comando
<filo1234> si...che comando
<filo1234> master1986: posta crontab -l
<filo1234> !paste | master1986
<ubot-it> master1986: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<master1986> Praticamente non esce nullaè vuoto c'è qualche log di qualche altro programma
<filo1234> eh?
<filo1234> crontab -l è vuoto?
<master1986> filo1234  non posso dire a cron di eseguire un operazione precisa? tipo: Apri Terminale --> Scrivi --> "run modello" --> Esegui
<filo1234> puoi dire a cron di eseguire un comando...una serie di comandi..script ecc... ma non qualsiasi cosa..dipende da cosa devi lanciare...se mi postassi lo script e loutput di crontab -l magari capirei di più
<master1986> Allora eccoti il log
<master1986> #03 13 * * * /home/master/Scrivania/wrf/wrfems/strc/ems_bin/ems_autorun-wrapper.csh --rundir /home/master/Scrivania/wrf/wrfems/runs/<italia3kmnmm> > /home/master/Scrivania/wrf/wrfems/logs/ems_autorun.log 2>&1
<master1986> Tieni presente che io il programma l'ho già lanciato da terminale quindi se lo sarà memorizzato
<master1986> chi altro può aiutarmi?
<daniel123> salve, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 13.10 x64 sul mio portatile attraverso wubi: non riesco a completare l'installazione a causa del seguente messaggio di errore:  "none type object has no attribute get_info" come posso risolvere? grazie
<filo1234> master1986: prova a mettere un /bin/bash -c all'inizio del comando
<filo1234> //bin/bash -c /home/master/Scrivania/wrf/wrfems/strc/ems_bin/ems_autorun-wrapper.csh
<filo1234> /
<filo1234> tutto dipende da cosa deve fare ems_autorun-wrapper.csh
<master1986> filo 1234 io però utilizzo il tcsh come shell
<master1986> perchè questo software gira solo con shell tcsh
<master1986> Allora praticamente per avviare questo software devi solo fare:
<master1986> 1) Apri terminale 2) Scrivi "run modello" e premi invio, poi fa tutto lui
<master1986> A me interessa che quest'operazione venga fatta alle 7 del mattino da sola in modo automatico senza che sia io a scrivere sul terminale
<Kaikias> Ciao
<Kaikias> c'è qualcuno?
<Kaikias> avrei bisogno di aiuto, mi sto affacciando adesso al sistema Linux, qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere alcuni difetti e dubbi?
<Kaikias> rma, riuscite a leggermi?, non capisco se sono solo in chat.
<Kaikias> ????
<Kaikias> marcello ci s?
<cybernova> !chiedi | Kaikias
<ubot-it> Kaikias: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Kaikias> bastava dirmelo sembrava fossi soilo in chat
<master1986> sono caduto, qualcuno ha letto il mio problema?
<daniel1234> salve, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 13.10 x64 sul mio portatile attraverso wubi: non riesco a completare l'installazione a causa del seguente messaggio di errore:  "none type object has no attribute get_info" come posso risolvere? grazie
<Kaikias> di tanto in tanto mi si blocca il pc ovvero qualunque programma io stia utilizzando si ferma, blocco completo anche del video e comincia a lavorare a singhiozzo, impossibile muovere anche il mouse. volevo capire se dipende dalla scheda video o se devo aggiornare ubuntu.
<radioiaaneg> salve a tutti
<Kaikias> ciao
<radioiaaneg> qualcuno mi sa dire come mai quando metto un video schermo intero su youtube le dimensioni rimangono le stesse anchese si attiva una cornicenera?
<danil123> salve, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 13.10 x64 sul mio portatile attraverso wubi: non riesco a completare l'installazione a causa del seguente messaggio di errore:  "none type object has no attribute get_info" come posso risolvere? grazie
<Sara> Ciao a tutti, ho anche io un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu... sono riuscita ad avviare il pc dal cd con il file immagine, mi appare la schermata con le due icone in fondo solo che non mi dà possibilità di scegliere alcunché, anzi mi dà questo messaggio di errore: THIS KERNEL REQUIRES THE FOLLOWING FEATURES NOT PRESENT ON THE CPU: PAE UNABLE TO BOOT - PLEASE USE A KERNEL APPROPRIATE FOR YOUR CPU
<Sara> Qualcuno sa cosa significhi? Grzie!
<radioiaaneg> si è sistemato da solo, non è la prima volta che mi succede
<radioiaaneg> anche col mac mi succedeva
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao, qualcuno usa gnome-panel e la barra principale in basso piuttosto che in alto? mai avuto problemi con le notifiche?
<akis24> Sara: il tuo pc non supporta pae
<Sara> sì, Akis... l'ho scoperto ora qui ! https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/217021
<Sara> a questo punto penso mi convenga installare una versione più vecchia di ubuntu?
<akis24> si
<Sara> visto che non c'è modo di "dare" questo pae al mio pc...
<akis24> Sara: alcune distro sono fatte per sorpassare questo problema  hanno un kernel diverso
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao akis. scusa, ma il problema non si potrebbe superare pasando a un os a 64bit?
<radioiaaneg> chi mi sa dire come mai lo schermo hdmi ogni paio di minuti perde sia il segnale video che quello audio per un istante?
<akis24> Sara: prova con la 12.04 lts
<Sara> ma il mio pc è a 32 bit
<elisa22> salve, ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 13.10 x64 sul mio portatile attraverso wubi: non riesco a completare l'installazione a causa del seguente messaggio di errore:  "none type object has no attribute get_info" come posso risolvere? grazie
<vicchan80> buongiorno ragazzi. spero che qualcuno di voi possa aiutarmi. ieri ho installato ubuntu 13.10 su un hard disk da 2tb che era partizionato in 3: 1 con windows, 1 vuota, 1 dedicata al ripristino di windows. dopo aver installato ubuntu sulla partizione vuota continuava a partire solo windows. ho reinstallato ubuntu e non mi sono ritrovato più la partizione windows! ubuntu ha inglobato tutto in un'unica partzione. qualcuno può aiit
<Yoga-UB> buonasera, a chi posso chiedere aiuto?
<Yoga-UB> ho problemi riguardanti lo spegnimento del sistema
<cybernova> !chiedi | Yoga-UB
<ubot-it> Yoga-UB: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Yoga-UB> Nel momento in cui do il comando di spegnimento di Ubuntu, questo non si spegne ma tenta di riavviarsi, rimanendo bloccato in una schermata nera che sfarfalla. Come risolvo?
<Sara> Ciao di nuovo... vorrei fare l'installazione da penna USB (perché ho finito i DVD), ho scaricato il file .iso ma nella guida non trovo scritto come trasferirlo correttamente nella penna, dovrei usare un programma apposta per trascrivere il file .iso nella penna? Grazie...
<busy87> sara sei su windows ?
<Sara> sì...
<Sara> ho provato con win32 disk imager ma è solo per file .img...
<akis24> usa universal usb installer
<busy87> Sara http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Kaikias> ciao come faccio ad aggiornare la mia versione.?
<busy87> Kaikias sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<B1z2aRr0n3> Ciao SAra. provo ad aiutarti io. Ci sono diversi modi per trasferire una iso su USB. da che sistema operativo lo fai?
<B1z2aRr0n3> @sara:  credo che possa funzionare anche per .e ISO. ad ogni modo puoi provare unetbootin  che esiste per Windows.
<B1z2aRr0n3> @yoga-UB: dovresti provare a cercare informazioni riguardo la gestione ACPI .
<Sara> B1z2aRr0n3, ho windows XP, sto provando con il programmino di cui Busy87 mi ha dato il link
<B1z2aRr0n3> @yoga: dovresti impostare nel grub, la riga di lancio questa variabile: acpi=off
<Yoga-UB> B1z2aRr0n3, cos'è il grub?
<busy87> lol
<cybernova> Yoga-UB, potresti provare anche da terminale nel caso a spegnere il pc con il comando sudo poweroff
<B1z2aRr0n3> @yoga: è il primo programma che avvia il sistema.
<Yoga-UB> cybernova ho gia provato ma non funziona
<Yoga-UB> B1z2aRr0n3 il bios?
<B1z2aRr0n3> da terminale prova a editare... # sudo vim /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<B1z2aRr0n3> e li dentro fare la modifica.
<glpiana> B1z2aRr0n3, non si modifica quel file
<cybernova> Yoga-UB, grub è il bootloader ovvero il programma che carica l'immagine del kernel in memoria
<glpiana> B1z2aRr0n3, si modifica /etc/default/grub e poi si fa l'update di grub
<B1z2aRr0n3> grazie glpiana
<Yoga-UB> quindi cosa devo fare?
<Yoga-UB> B1z2aRr0n3, non trova il comando vim : "sudo: vim: command not found"
<B1z2aRr0n3> ok, deovresti installare vim, o usare vi o nano..
<B1z2aRr0n3> oppure  fai con gedit
<cybernova> Yoga-UB, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<B1z2aRr0n3> scrivi : sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Yoga-UB> B1z2aRr0n3, ho fatto il tuo con gedit, ora devo mettere quella variabile dove?
<Yoga-UB> ma c'è qualche differenza tra il comando gedit e nano?
<B1z2aRr0n3> aspetta yoga: glpiana, scusa, ma in etc/default/grub non si esiste la riga da modificare
<B1z2aRr0n3> yoga, gedit, nano, vi, vim, kate, ecc sono solo editor testuali.
<glpiana> B1z2aRr0n3, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<B1z2aRr0n3> @yoga: puoi usare l'editor che preferisci. gedit ha una interfaccia grafica.
<Yoga-UB> glpiana ho trovato ciò che hai scritto nel gedit grub dopo = c'è scritto "quiet splash"
<B1z2aRr0n3> @glpiana: GRAZIE!  ero solto a fare le modifice direttamente sul boot.grub ed infatti ad ogni cambio kernel le perdevo. grazie mille.
<glpiana> B1z2aRr0n3, ricorda l'update-grub dopo la modifica però, se no non cambia nulla
<B1z2aRr0n3> sì sì. in realtà consoco il giro coretto ma usato poche volte. invece dovrebbe essere il proc corretto. grazie. ma scusa glpiana, ma cos'hai una sorta di certificaizone ubuntu!? :D (a parte gli scherzi, esiste come quella RH?)
<glpiana> B1z2aRr0n3, no, nessuna certificazione :)
<B1z2aRr0n3> glpiana, e come mai tanta esperienza? PS: si possono incollare link http? esempio di ubuntuforums?
<glpiana> B1z2aRr0n3, sì, puoi.
<glpiana> saluti
<Yoga-UB> B1z2aRr0n3, quindi dove devo fare la modifica?
<B1z2aRr0n3> glpiana, io inveceo, uso ubuntu, con gnome-panel (classic o fallback, ormai ho perso il filo del nome che viene usato ora...). ho scoperto che se uso le notifiche nella barra superiore, tutto è ok. se invece uso la barra inferiore, le notifiche spesso hanno problemi. tipo di dropbox,ma anche il gnome.network.amnager.. non esplode piu' l'elenco ma rimane una sottile riga impossbile da espandere... è un problema noto?
<Matt_91> B1z2aRr0n3: glpiana è uscito XD
<B1z2aRr0n3> Yoga-UB,  si, prova. esempio, da : GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   a "quit splash acpi=no"
<B1z2aRr0n3> Matt_91,  ma no... ad ogni modo, qualcuno ha mai avuto il mio prob?
<Matt_91> B1z2aRr0n3: non lo so bisognerebbe andare su launchpad a vedere se è un bug noto
<B1z2aRr0n3> Yoga-UB, prova a dare un occhio esempio a questa pagina: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1607198   ad ogni modo, dopo quella modifica, prova a riavviaree provare lo spegnimento.
<Yoga-UB> B1z2aRr0n3 dopo la modifica ho dato "sudo poweroff" da terminale ma ha fatto lo stesso gioco, si è riavviato e ora c'è lo sfarfallio
<Matt_91> Yoga-UB: non è che hai impostata una frequenza di aggiornamento del display troppo bassa^
<Matt_91> ?
<Yoga-UB> Matt_91 non so..
<Matt_91> Yoga-UB: il tuo problema è soltanto lo sfarfallio del display?
<Yoga-UB> Matt_91 no, invece che spegnere si riavvia e rimane bloccato su una schermata nera che sfarfalla
<cybernova> Yoga-UB, hai dato update-grub?
<Yoga-UB> no, provo a rifare
<Matt_91> Yoga-UB: allora no, il problema non è questo che ti dicevo io :D
<Yoga-UB> cybernova ho fatto anche l'upgrade ma niente, ho riavviato e sono di nuovo bloccato nella schermata nera che sfarfalla
<cybernova> Yoga-UB, lo fa solo con ubuntu questo problema?
<Yoga-UB> cybernova si, con xp funziona regolarmente.
<cybernova> Yoga-UB, non lo so allora mi dispiace
<Yoga-UB> grazie a tutti.
<eddigei> per cambiare nome all'username corrente devo entrare in recovery?
<B1z2aRr0n3> DOMANDONA: non notato che non è piu' attiva la scorciatoia ALT-F2   per lanciare comandi. come fare per attivarla?
<Matt_91> B1z2aRr0n3: su ubuntu si
<B1z2aRr0n3> ho trovato.. Matt_91 ...
<Matt_91> B1z2aRr0n3: dove mi hai trovato?
<B1z2aRr0n3> io ho ubuntu 13.04 . con gnome-panel , cioè classic. Forse con gli effetti, <ALT> F2  è gestito da compiz, ma senza effetti, no.. allora ho trovato la scorciatoia.
<B1z2aRr0n3> nelle scorciatoie di tastiera, si chiama "mostra il prompt di esegui comando" mentre in compiz, in inglese è "Run Dialog" ...
<akis24> sera
<bianghouse> vorrei passare da 11.10 a 12.04 , ho tre partizioni ( la /  la /home /usr) la /user/local/bin la utilizzo come dir di installazione per i miei programmi ... ho letto che formattando solo / si può installare la nuova distribuzione senza fare troppi casini, la mia domanda è : in fase di installazione devo formattare anche /usr ?
<akis24> bianghouse: provare a avanzare di versione no ?
<bianghouse> sono un pò di anni che sto con ubuntu...sono partito dalla 7.10....e ogni vollta che ho provato ad avanzare è successo un bordello
<bianghouse> sarebbe la soluzione migliore avanzare di versione...se funzionasse
<enzotib> bianghouse, sì, devi formattare anche /usr
<enzotib> solo la /home ti tieni
<bianghouse> enzotib ok...grazie..hai qualche altro suggerimento per evitare bordelli per l'avanzamento?
<enzotib> bianghouse, no, se non usi l'avanzamento non credo ci siano particolari accortenze
<bianghouse> ok, ho letto su qualche thread che la /usr/local non viene toccata.. questo creso solo nel caso di avanzamento giusto?
<enzotib> bianghouse, /usr/local ok, ma la /usr contiene buona parte del software
<enzotib> bianghouse, quindi non puoi non formattarla
<it-39> sera
<bianghouse> certo hai ragione...
<it-39> una info! sul mio eepc per problemi all'hdd ho installato ubuntu su pendrive usb3 tutto bene anche come velocita' di esecuzione unica pecca il boot ci impiega 81 secondi esatti... mi chiedevo c'e qualche modo per migliorare il tempo di avvio? grazie
<jester-> it-39: usb è piu lenta
<it-39> jester sinceramente questo eepc dell'acer ha di serie un ssd da 8 giga e se devo essere sincero era solo piu' veloce nell'avvio in esecuzione sembra sia piu' veloce con il pendrive
<it-39> una cosa visto che ho escluso lo swap sul pendrive se lo implemento avrei miglioramenti durante l'avvio?
<nannes> it-39: Di velocità?  Per niente.
<it-39> ha ok nannes grazie lascio le cose come sono allora!
<Eagle2> Sera
<Eagle2> Vorrei creare la 5° e la 6° partizione, non mi le fa creare, ma so che si può fare, com'è il sistema di creazione?
<nannes> Eagle2: Con il vecchio MBR puoi solo creare un massimo di 4 partizioni primarie
<nannes> Se ne vuoi di più, una di quelle quattro la devi fare "Estesa", così al suo interno puoi creare più partizioni logiche
<Eagle2> Ho la 1° con win7 la 2° con swap, la 3° con ubu, la 4° è dati
<Eagle2> Infatti mi dice che max sono 4
<nannes> Devi fare un backup della 4^  in un altro hdd (in modo da metterla al sicuro), così sarai poi libero di toglierla e al suo posto metterne una estesa. E all'interno di quella estesa ne potrai mettere tante (logiche).
<Eagle2> La 4 è vuota
<Eagle2> Dimenticavo
<Eagle2> nannes rileggi il messaggio delle 18:18
<Eagle2> sto facendo delle nuove installazioni
<nannes> Eagle2: Io l'ho letto il messaggio. Sei tu che devi capire il mio.
<Eagle2> La win7 la tengo , poi creo la 2° ext3 all' interno creo le la swap e la partizione
<nannes> Non hai capito allora.
<nannes> Tu ne hai elencato 4 di partizioni.
<nannes> Ne vuoi fare di più oppure no?? Ne vuoi fare 4 oppure più di 4?
<Eagle2> Vorrei creare un hard disk multi boot,  non dual boot
<Eagle2> so che so può fare
<Eagle2> La usb da 8 Gb c'è l'ho così, fatta con YUMY
<jester-> Eagle2: anche decaboot
<jester-> Eagle2: basta avere 10 sistemi operativi installati
<electricbass> ciao sono novizio dell'ambiente qualcuno mi può aiutare
<electricbass> per la prova di ubuntu 12.04?
<roht> !aiut electricbass
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roht> !aiuto electricbass
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eagle2> Jester la chiavetta è così
<roht> !domanda electricbass
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roht> !domanda | electricbass
<ubot-it> electricbass: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Eagle2> Decaboot non conosco, lo guarderò pure
<nannes> lol
<nannes> lololol
<nannes> Eagle2: Decaboot non è un programma o qualcosa
<electricbass> grazie roth.. ho scaricato e controllato il file di ubuntu 12.04, ho masterizzato il disco, parte regolarmente, arriva la scelta prova ubuntu da disco oppure installa e per adesso ho scelto prova. IL monitor si spegne un attimo, il disco gira, e ricompare lo sfondo  "maculato rosa" , la freccina che si può muovere con il mouse, ma niente altro. Non ci sono icone e non funziona neanche la combinazioen ctr+shift+t per aprire una 
<electricbass> mio sistema ATHLON AMD 64 processor 3000+ - 1,80ghz, 2gb ram
<electricbass> scheda graficar
<electricbass> radeon x300 series
<electricbass> grazie
<Eagle2> Nannes allora cos'è?
<jester-> electricbass: prima schermata da tasto F6 prova a settare nomodeset
<electricbass> jester non succede niente se schiaccio F6 adesso. dovevo farlo prima di clikkare prova ubunt da disco?
<jester-> Eagle2: decaboot (10) vorrebbe significare che è possibile avre piu di dual (due)
<jester-> electricbass: avviando la live, schermata con prova installa
<electricbass> jester ora sono nella schermata prova installa
<electricbass> ho riavviato
<jester-> electricbass:  in basso ci sono tasti Fx
<Eagle2> Jestet ok
<kart> ciao
<electricbass> jester:  in alto c'è una striscia grigia , è uscita una nuvoletta sulla connessione wifi che si è chiusa da sola, e nella striscia grigia sulla destra ci sono dei simbolini: tastiera, altoparlante, ingranaggio e l'omino a braccia aperte. in basso nessun tasto fx
<jester-> electricbass: in basso
<Eagle2> Jester puoi ripetere grazie
<Eagle2> Il boot mi ha buttato fuori per il maiuscolo
<jester-> Eagle2: non c'è limite al numero di sistemi avviabili
<Eagle2> io questo vorrei
<electricbass> jester: in basso non c'è nulla. devo chiudere la finestra prova ubuntu / installa?
<jester-> Eagle2: basta che siano installati nel pc e sudo update-grub li trova e li mette in lista
<jester-> electricbass: c'è sempre stata la barra con indicazione tasti Fx
<electricbass> jester: ti confermo che non ci sono. ho provato F6 ma non succede nulla. sembra che aspetti una risposta  prova o installa
<jester-> ecosa stai cercando di installare
<electricbass> jester: ho provato anche a spostare il quadro dell'immagine con le impostazioni del monitor per vedere se erano nascoste sotto. ma non c'è nulla
<electricbass> jester vorrei provare ubuntu 12.04.3 lts 32 bit desktop i386
<Innerina> Come faccio a spostare ed eliminare i lanciatori dalla barra superiore? Mi ricordo che è una combinazione di tasti ma non quale!!! >.<
<jester-> electricbass: ci sono sempre stati non so che dire
<jester-> Innerina: gnomo3?
<Innerina> No, sto ancora al 3.8
<jester-> Innerina: alt+destro
<Innerina> Grazie, risolto! ^^
<Innerina> secondo te mi conviene aspettare la 3.10 di Gnome?
<Innerina> Ho provato ad installarlo ma mi ha dato low graphic mode e non si caricava niente -.-
<Innerina> ho dovuto ripristinare tutto
<jester-> Innerina: vado a kakkade che è l'iltimo rimasto decente
<Innerina> kakkade? Non ho capito cos'é
<jester-> kubuntu con kde
<Eagle2> Tra ext2, ext3,ext4 qual'è la differenza
<Eagle2> ?
<jester-> ext4 è il piu evoluto e stabile
<riccardo> Ciao a tutti
<Eagle2> ok ol 4
<Eagle2> Lol
<electricbass_> jester: ho smanettato un po',e mentre c'è la videata della scelta prova/installa posso accedere al menù setting system, posso connettere il wifi ... sempre avendo davanti la schermata della scelta
<electricbass_> qualcun altro per aiutarmi?
<lock255> sera a tutti
<lock255> electricbass se vuoi dimmi a me che sono arrivato ora
<electricbass_> grazie lock255 , ho un pc amd athlon 64 3000+ 1,8 ghz 2gb ram . scaricato ubuntu 12.04.3 lts i386, lancio versione live per provare (è la prima volta che lo faccio vorrei levare XP)
<electricbass_> si avvia una schermata con lo sfondo rosa e la freccietta del puntatore mouse stop niente altro
<electricbass_> lock255 ho scaricato la versione giusta?
<nannes> electricbass_: Rifai il boot.
<nannes> Solo che stavolta
<mibofra> electricbass_, prima dell'avvio da live premi lo shift sinistro, seleziona la lingua e la tastiera. Premi f6 scegli nomodoset, invio, esc. Poi seleziona
<nannes> Prima di premere "Avvia ubuntu senza installare"
<mibofra> :prova ubuntu senza installare
<mibofra> e via
<nannes> fai F6 etc come ha scritto mibof
<lock255> mi associo
<electricbass_> lingue e tastiera dove si scelgono?
<nannes> tenendo premuto shift sx ti apparirà il menu di scelta. Non fare troppe domande, agisci :)
<mibofra> electricbass_, se premi lo shift prima dell'avvio del cd è la prima cosa che ti fa fare :)
<electricbass_> mentre carica ubuntu?
<lock255> no, prima
<nannes> electricbass_: No, dopo la fase post del BIOS
<electricbass_> ok scelto la lingua e poi è uscito il menù prova ubuntu senza installarlo .. ho selezionato quello e ora sta partendo
<electricbass_> sta caricando
<mibofra> electricbass_, una cosetta...
<mibofra> hai messo il nomodoset :) ?
<electricbass_> ???? sonoagli inizissimi.. no non l'ho messo
<mibofra> reboota xD
<electricbass_> mibofra: ok sono nella scelta lingua
<mibofra> electricbass_, è tutto scritto sopra :)
<electricbass_> ok scusate... fatto tutto
<electricbass_> si però se posso dire la mia, queste cose non sono scritte nelle guide
<lock255> infatti non si deve fare sempre questa procedura
<electricbass_> andrebbe però magari pubblicizzata un po' di più. cmq grazie è partito
<electricbass_> solo una domanda. devo fare questa  cosa tutte le volte che lo avvio ubuntu live?
<ubuntu00> salve ho trovato dei bug in ubuntu13.10 e ho una idea per le versioni future di File... le riferisco qui oppure altrove ? se altrove dove ?
<nannes> !bugs
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bugs'
<nannes> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<ubuntu00> grazie ubout e per mettere l'attenzione sull'idea che poi è una richiesta
<ubuntu00> di aggiungere delle funzioni
<ubuntu00> lo chiedo pure qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=567838
<ubuntu00> nel wiki di prima c' era scritto che qui è di supporto sotto per sapere cosa fare ? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug
<nannes> ubuntu00: Devi farlo su launchpad. Prima però assicurati che non sia già stato segnalato da qualcun altro. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Create_a_Launchpad_account
<ubuntu00> pure la richiesta  del lasso di tempo e dimensione file  ?
<ubuntu00> sempre in lanchpad ...
<ubuntu00> mi basta un si
<ubuntu00> sarà cosi ! un'ultima cosa ... è sicuro che si curano dei softwer segnalati ,mi spiego meglio :io ho riferito in lanchpad un bug di rhythmbox 2.99 e però hanno già
<ubuntu00> messo in evidenza il tar del 3.0.1
<Ciro> Buonasera a tutti cerco un vostro illustre aiuto
<ubuntu00> quindi ci lavoreranno sul 2.99
<Ciro> Sto installando kubuntu a mia figlia tutto ok riavvio e mi esce schermata tipo
<Ciro> Minimal bash like editing is supported
<Ciro> Cosa devo fare?
<Ciro> Qualche anima pia mi aiuta?
<Eagle2> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=275386
<Eagle2> Il mio hard disk
<Eagle2> Con gparted
<ubuntu00> ciao allora
<Eagle2> Chi mi può aiutare
<Eagle2> Grazie
<Eagle2> Jester ci sei?
<nannes> Eagle2: Benissimo. E' apposto. Ora se lo desideri puoi anche aggiungere altre partizioni logiche in quello spazio rimanente
<Eagle2> nannes la sda6 lo messa come boot dal manage flag del gparted,  ma non parte l'avvio
<Eagle2> sda6 ho installato la 12.04.3 lts
<nannes> Devi ricreare una configurazione di grub con grub-mkconfig,  che farà uso di os-prober per localizzare automaticamente tutti gli OS presenti nel sistema
<Eagle2> azz questo non l'ho so
<nannes> assicurati di avere os prober:  sudo apt-get install os-prober
<Eagle2> Sudo grub-mkconfig
<nannes> beh dovresti fare un chroot prima
<nannes> ma dovrebbe funzionare anche così, sostituendo poi il file dopo averlo creato
<nannes> dunque
<nannes> sudo grub-mkconfig -o ~/Desktop/grub.cfg
<Eagle2> Sono in chat col cell S4
<nannes> te lo dovrebbe creare sul desktop.  Quando ha fatto metti su pastebin sia il contenuto del file che ti appare sul desltop, sia l'output del comando nel terminale.
<Eagle2> nannes rimando a domani, dopo mezzaanotte ho la banda internet a pieno regime
<Eagle2> Sono in wifi del vicino
<Eagle2> Di casa
<nannes> lol
<nannes> comunque dopo mezzanotte fooooorse mi trovi.
<Eagle2> Ci sentiamo dopo mezzanotte o domani, faccio ancora delle prove
<Eagle2> Grazie a tutti
<glr76> salve
<glr76> ho un errore durante l'upgrade per un pacchetto
<glr76> potete aiutarmi?
<glr76> W: Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-updates_main_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente
<glr76> ops.. scusate ho incollato in canale
<Davidux> Buonasera!
<Davidux> a chi posso chiedere aiuto per configurare un driver nvidia?!
<Davidux> sono veramente avvilito!!!
<cristian_c> Davidux, in che senso?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Davidux
<ubot-it> Davidux: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Davidux> sono mesi ormai che cerco di seguire ogni guida su internet per installare i driver propietari nvidia sul mio notebook con il sistema optimus
<Davidux> ho ubuntu e sono passato alla saucy
<Davidux> quindi 13.10 ed ho una risoluzione dell schermo molto ridotta! sono nel panico!
<Davidux> Cristian se potresti aiutarmi ti sarei veramente molto grato!
<cristian_c> Davidux, non è che ci voglia molto, basta attivarli da driver aggiuntvi, se ce ne sono di disponibili
<Davidux> opzione driver aggiuntivi non è attiva
<Davidux> sarebbe gia tanto mi mi indicassi un comando o un programma per sistamare la risoluzione
<Davidux> ho provato xrandr ma nn funziona
<cristian_c> Davidux, aspetta, in che senso 'non è attiva'?
<cristian_c> Davidux, e in che senso 'non funziona'?
<Davidux> come posso spiegarti... i tasti non sono attivi non ho nulla da poter selezionare
<Davidux> parli della sezione in "software e aggiornamenti"?
<cristian_c> Davidux, penso di sì, nel caso posta schermata
<cristian_c> Davidux, se non vi sono driver nella lista, vuol dire che la tua scheda non è supportata dai driver proprietari
<cristian_c> e ti devi accontentare degli open
<cristian_c> Davidux, ma ti ho fatto anche un'altra domanda
<Davidux> aspetta cristian magicamente adesso posso scegliere quale driver usare....
<Davidux> ma cmq il sitema continua ad usare la intel anzichè nvidia
<Davidux> ti sto inviando l'istantanea... grazie per la pazienza intanto :)
<cristian_c> Davidux, ma che hai fatto?
<Davidux> in che senso?
<cristian_c> Davidux, che finora hai dato poche info
<Davidux> ho seguito delle guide su "debianizzati" per installare questi driver
<Davidux> li ho installati con non poche difficoltà ma non sò come far usare al pc la seconda skd video
<cristian_c> Davidux, uhm
<cristian_c> Davidux, insomma, hai fatto un macello
<Davidux> sicuramente!
<Davidux> intanto vorrei sistemare la risoluzione che in questo momento è 640x480...
<Davidux> capirai che è un pò scomoda...
<Davidux> sai come posso fare?
<cristian_c> Davidux, se paciocchi , avrai sminchiato pure i driver open
<jester-> Davidux: in 13.10 c'è il pacchetto precotto per doppia scheda nvidia intel
<cristian_c> Davidux, ripristina tutto
<cristian_c> Davidux, non seguire guide esterne
<Davidux> precotto?!?!
<jester-> Davidux:  bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> Davidux: ma se hai seguito guide farlocche mi sa che sei fottito
<Davidux> su terminale non mi compare, ma mi compiaiono altri
<cristian_c> eh
<Davidux> senza *-nvidia
<Davidux> nn siete molto incoraggianti... :(
<jester-> !info  bumblebee-nvidia
<ubot-it> bumblebee-nvidia (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support using the proprietary NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-3 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 37 kB
<jester-> tel li
<jester-> Davidux: devi aiblitare gli extra
<jester-> e partners
<Davidux> ho abilitato tutto!
<Davidux> vedo se lo posso scaricare
<jester-> allora il pacchetto c'è ma se hai messo altro fai un risotto
<Davidux> allora... le guide le ho seguite finchè avevo 13.04
<cristian_c> Davidux, se hai abilitato anche i proposed, hai fatto male
<Davidux> poi sono passato alla 13.10 e non ho fatto ancora niente se non installare nvidia-current
<Davidux> quelli no..
<cristian_c> Davidux, ma avevi parlato di debianizzati
<cristian_c> -,-
<jester-> Davidux: ti conviene reinstalalre o ripristinare e poi mettere il pacchetto, se avanzamento da sistema 13.04 con ppa e palle varie è zoppo
<Davidux> si...forse ho suito il sito sbagliato...
<cristian_c> suito?
<jester-> che centra come i cavoli a merenda con ubuntu
<Davidux> ok
<Davidux> come ripristino?
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> lol
<Davidux> ok faccio così
<Davidux> ma poi bumbblebee come si usa?
<jester-> Davidux: dovrebbe fare in automatico, se non lo fa devi lanciare le app con opzione
<jester-> Davidux: paragrafo utilizzo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<Davidux> ok grazie ragazzi! siete stati molto utili... al limite se siete ancora in linea vi faccio sapere com'è finita
<Davidux> ora mi accingo ad effettuare il ripristino...
<cristian_c> va e non pacioccare più (semi-cit.)
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> e disattiva i proposed
<jester-> e non usare ppa se non quelli per java oracle
<cristian_c> amen
<jester-> sia lodato ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> sempre sia lodato
<blackfish> ciao a tutti
<naxil> ciao
<blackfish> ho un problemino che non riesco a risolvere
<blackfish> sono alle prime armi con il terminale e con la programmazione in .py
<blackfish> ??
<cristian_c> blackfish, spiega
<krabador> blackfish, se non riguarda strettamente il sistema operativo
<krabador> passa in #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-01
<rick_1991> salve a tutti ho un problemino con l'installazione di kubuntu. Premetto di essere un principiante. Ho copiato l'immagine ISO in una pendrive e modificato il boot in modo da farla caricare prima. Al momento dell'avvio, però, non trova il sistema operativo. Dove ho sbagliato??? grazie in anticipo
<krabador> rick_1991, l'hai semplicemente copiata
<krabador> la iso nella penna?
<rick_1991> si
<krabador> rick_1991, non puo' funzionare
<krabador> rick_1991, la penna va realizzata con un programma apposito
<krabador> rick_1991, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<jester-> rick_1991: non va copiata tal quale ma scritta
<jester-> !usbwin | rick_1991
<ubot-it> rick_1991: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<rick_1991> aaaah okok grazie. al momento però sto usando arch.
<jester-> rick_1991: unetbootin
<krabador> rick_1991, allora puoi anche fare la penna con dd
<jester-> |usb | rick_1991
<jester-> !usb | rick_1991
<ubot-it> rick_1991: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> rick_1991, puoi anche inserire la penna usb, smontarla, e mandare da terminale dd if=file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> va indicata la periferica e non la partizione
<rick_1991> ok ora provo. grazie a tutti
<rick_1991> eccomi di nuovo. niente, ho provato col dd, ma niente
<rick_1991> per chi è appena loggato, sono un principiante che non riesce a creare la live usb di kubuntu usando arch
<rick_1991> il mio problema è che non riesco a scrivere la iso sulla pendrive
<rick_1991> l'ho semplicemente copiata
<nannes> rick_1991: In teoria dovresti andare su #archlinux  o al max su #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> comunque con dd funziona per forza. Sicuramente hai sbagliato scrivendo il comando
<nannes> rick_1991: Innanzitutto devi essere loggato come root
<akis24> giorno
<Gaetrix> ciao
<Gaetrix> ho bisogno di alcune dritte :-)
<Gaetrix> ho una vecchia versione di Ubuntu e non so come fare per l'upgrade essendo la mia versione EOL
<Gaetrix> Ciao ci sei?
<ugone> quanto vecchia?
<Gaetrix> diciamo di almeno 3 anni
<ugone> è la 10.10?
<Gaetrix> non so come fare a sapere quale versione è?
<Gaetrix> adesso sto scaricando la 13
<ugone> hai la home su partizione separata?
<Gaetrix> si
<Gaetrix> una partizione è vindows e l'altra è ubuntu
<Gaetrix> come si capisce non sono molto pratico :-(
<ugone> no non è la home separata quello :-)
<ugone> hai un hd esterno?
<Gaetrix> no
<Gaetrix> al momento sto scaricando l'ultima come semplice download
<ugone> si
<ugone> non è quello il problema
<Gaetrix> ummmm
<Gaetrix> ma non è che devo canellare la precedente versione?
<ugone> il fatto è che o fai tutti gli avanzamenti di versione o reinstalli con l'ultima versione
<Gaetrix> ho provato a fare l'upgrade ma mi dice che non vi è supporto per la versione che ho ...
<ugone> infatti
<Gaetrix> è mi sono appena accorto che sto scaricando una iso 13.10
<ugone> per cui la via + veloce è quella di reinstallare ma direi che è molto meglio salvare la home su un supporto esterno
<Gaetrix> e come si fa?
<ugone> va benissimo quello che stai scaricando
<ugone> dovresti aver un hd esterno per copiarcela sopra
<Gaetrix> quello che sto scaricando?
<ugone> e mi dicevi che non lo hai
<ugone> hd = hard disk
<Gaetrix> no ma lo posso trovare... ne ho uno pieno che potrei svuotare per poi copiare questa nuova iso
<ugone> la iso la puoi mettere su penna usb
<ugone> no
<Gaetrix> giusto è circa  1 Gb (poco meno)
<ugone> la iso o la metti su un dvd o la metti su una penna usb
<Gaetrix> thanks
<ugone> l'hd esterno ti serve per copiare la home
<ugone> guarda quanto è grossa
<Gaetrix> Beh posso pure permettermi di perdere questa versione (non ho nulla sopra.... sto avendo un ritorno di fiamma verso ubuntu ;-)  )
<ugone> ed ovviamente l'hd deve essere almeno grando come la home
<ugone> se non hai dati  da salvare allora non c'è problema
<Gaetrix> scusami un altra cosa ...
<Gaetrix> per far partire la ISO utilizzo un programma da windows?
<ugone> appena hai finito di scaricare la iso la metti su penna usb e fai partire il pc con quella
<ugone> aspe
<ugone> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<ugone> c'è anche in italiano ma non lo trovo
<ugone> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ugone> oppure con unetbootin
<Gaetrix> ok adesso vedo... e comunque la sig.ra delle pulizie mi ha perso la usb... caxxooooo
<ugone> oppure http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=423438
<Gaetrix> sto leggendo
<Gaetrix> questo link (quello in inglese) mi sembra il migliore... http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Gaetrix> dai ci provo ... grazie (devo andare a comprare una nuova pendrive prima)
<ugone> :-)
<Gaetrix> come si fa ad uscire dalla chat in modo "gentile"?
<Gaetrix> cioè senza chiudere il tab di firefox?
<akis24> scriver /quit
<jester-> o /part
<Gaetrix> ok grazie ancora a tutti e soprattutto ad ugone
<jester-> part esce solo dal canale
<Gaetrix> buona giornata
<greyzard> sto provando ad installare i driver della chiavetta wifi (Asus usb-n13 rev.B1) ma l'installazione si pianta dandomi un errore, potete darci un'occhiata? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6340522/
<jester-> greyzard: sudo
<jester-> greyzard: e devi dare i permessi di esecuzione al install.sh
<greyzard> ho già provato con sudo, riprovo
<greyzard> ho dato anche i permessi, forse non funziona a meno che non li metta da terminale?
<greyzard> con chmod, se non sbaglio
<jester-> chmod +x
<cybernova> greyzard, l'errore sta qua: #include <linux/smp_lock.h>
<greyzard> chmod +x <percorso del file>?
<cybernova> non c'è una versione più aggiornata dei driver?
<cybernova> <linux/smp_lock.h> is the header file for the "Big Kernel Lock", which no longer exists as of 2.6.39. The author of this driver needs to do some work to modernize it.
<jester-> +x file.sh
<greyzard> domanda lecita, il bello è che per stare sul sicuro ho ignorato il cd e scaricato i driver dal sito
<jester-> pare non sia adatto al kernel 3.11
<cybernova> greyzard, come ho riportato più su quell'header file non c'è più dalla versione 2.6.39 del kernel
<greyzard> wow
<cybernova> te hai la 3.11
<greyzard> non so se sia una coincidenza, ma sembra che se tengo aperto solo il browser dopo un po non riesce più a caricare la pagina e devo riconnettermi, se tengo aperto transmission non si pianta... coincidenza?
<greyzard> da quanto ho capito è un problema abbastanza diffuso
<jester-> greyzard: in solido non si installa dal kenrel 2.6.39 in su
<greyzard> perchè non dovrebbe essere necessario? o per altri motivi?
<jester-> perchè è cambiata la struttura dei kernel
<greyzard> dal pen'ultimo commento che ho scritto mi viene da pensare che sia un problema non tanto di supporto al wi-fi quanto nel modo in cui viene gestita la connessione
<busy87> greyzard i driver dovrebbero essere nei repo http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/linux-firmware/filelist
<greyzard> sono già installati, o provo a farlo io dall'ubuntu software center?
<jester-> greyzard: lspci | grep -i network cosa risponde
<greyzard> non da alcuna risposta
<jester-> greyzard: è integrata la wifi o usb
<greyzard> usb; Asus usb-n13 rev B1
<jester-> greyzard: lsub
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> greyzard: 13.10?
<greyzard> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6340644/
<greyzard> si
<jester-> greyzard: iwconfig
<jester-> realtek dovrebbe andare
<greyzard> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6340647/
<jester-> greyzard: buon conto sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<jester-> greyzard: la wifi pare funzi
<jester-> greyzard: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<greyzard> sta scaricando dei driver, chissà se risolvo il problema
<jester-> non sono driver
<greyzard> ops
<jester-> ma firmware
<jester-> greyzard: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<greyzard> hai ragione :-)
<Miky_> hola
<Miky_> ciao
<Miky_> qualcuno ?
<busy87> !qualcuno | Miky_
<ubot-it> Miky_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<busy87> xD
<Miky_> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<greyzard> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6340660/
<Miky_> ho un problema con la nuova versione di ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> !qualcuno | Miky_
<ubot-it> Miky_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<busy87> lol
<greyzard> Miky_: con il wifi magari? XD
<jester-> greyzard: la wifi funza bene, non c'è se clicchi l'iona di rete?
<jester-> l'icona
<jester-> greyzard: abilita rete wifi è spuntato?
<Miky_> ho attualizato il mio portatile da 13.04 a 13.10 e mi sono ritrovato con  che non posso spegnere il computer dalla barra superiore
<jester-> greyzard: e fa vedere sudo rfkill list
<jester-> Miky_: cioè?
<greyzard> ti riporto l'esperienza diretta che ho scritto sopra: se non sto scaricando niente (quindi solo il browser aperto senza download attivi) dopo un po non carica più niente come se fosse disconnesso e devo riconnettermi, se tengo un qualsiasi download attivo (browser, transmission ecc) va tutto bene
<jester-> greyzard: ma si connette o no
<greyzard> si
<greyzard> adesso sto usando la chiavetta
<jester-> greyzard: distanza della fonte?
<Miky_> quando devo spegnere il pc devo spegerlo dal programma dock
<jester-> Miky_: spiega meglio e che ambiente grafico usi
<Miky_> e come se  la barra superiore unity
<greyzard> l'icona da del wi-fi mi da tre tacche su quattro, dovrebbero essere pochi metri separati da un muro, ma qualsiasi altro dispositivo wi-fi nella stessa stanza si collega senza problemi
<jester-> greyzard: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Miky_> mi funziona solo il comando sospendere
<Miky_> o hibernare
<Miky_> lo spengo solo atraverso il programma cairo dock
<jester-> Miky_: cairo addosso a unity?
<Miky_> si perche?
<Miky_> conflitto?
<jester-> perchè il problema forse sta li, unity non va tanto daccordo con le patacche
<Miky_> che mi consigli?
<jester-> di provare a spegnere cairo
<jester-> e di fare un reset
<jester->  unity --reset e unity --reset icon
<jester-> e cancella .compiz
<Miky_> ho anche un  problema con la freccia del mouse sta continuamente intermittente
<Miky_> sarà compiz?
<Miky_> io stavo pensando di rinstallarlo bene
<jester-> unity è un plugin di compiz, ma prova a spegnere cairo
<Miky_> ok provo
<jester-> Miky_: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<Miky_> ok
<jester-> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<Miky_> Usage:   dconf reset [-f] PATH  Reset a key or dir.  -f is required for dirs.  Arguments:   PATH      Either a KEY or DIR   KEY       A key path (starting, but not ending with '/')   DIR       A directory path (starting and ending with '/')
<Miky_> non  capisco
<jester-> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<jester-> dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Miky_> grazie jester
<Miky_> continuero piu avanti   i
<Miky_> grazie ciao
<greyzard> rieccomi
<greyzard> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6340830/
<greyzard> avete letto gli ultimi pastebin?
<krabador> greyzard, no. A riguardo di cosa?
<greyzard> al problema della connessione wi-fi
<a7x> no
<greyzard> l'ha fatto di nuovo, con un download attivo fila liscio, se non scarico niente la connesione si pianta
<Eagle2> chi mi può aiutare?
<Eagle2> non riesco a far partire ubuntu da partizione estesa
<Eagle2> non c'è nessuno disponibile
<enzotib> Eagle2, cosa è successo?
<Eagle2> vorrei far avviare ubu da partizione estesa
<Eagle2> non si avvia
<enzotib> Eagle2, questo l'ho capito, ma hai appena terminato l'installazione?
<enzotib> Eagle2, spiega meglio l'antefatto
<Eagle2> al momento sono in live con la chiavetta usb
<Eagle2> l' ho installato
<Eagle2> il 12.04.3 lts
<enzotib> !enter | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> Eagle2, quindi hai appena finito l'installazione e non parte, è corretto?
<Eagle2> si
<enzotib> Eagle2, e perché pensi che il problema sia la partizione estesa?
<Eagle2> durante l'installzione ho messo come directory del boot la partizione di ubu
<Eagle2> penso di si
<Eagle2> enzotib, posso farti vedere il mio desktop?
<enzotib> !imagebin | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> Eagle2, però "penso di sì" non è una spiegazione del perché pensi che il problema sia la partizione estesa
<Eagle2> invece dello screenshot posso far vedere il mio desktop in tempo reale
<Eagle2> si può fare qui?
<enzotib> Eagle2, e come?
<Eagle2> tramite teamwiever
<enzotib> Eagle2, ah no, no, io non ho teamviewer e non voglio averlo
<Eagle2> allora è un link
<Eagle2> clicchi è si vede il mio dek
<Eagle2> desktop
<Eagle2> cmq l'immagine l'ho caricata ieri sera
<Eagle2> mando il link
<Eagle2> http://imagebin.org/275387
<Eagle2> il mio harddisk
<enzotib> Eagle2, l'imagine non serve a niente, ancora non ho capito dov'è il problema, perché tu non rispondi alle domande. Cosa succede quando avvii il sistema? Perché pensi che il problema sia la partizione estesa?
<ExPBoy> ?
<Eagle2> se faccio una part primaria non estesa si avvia
<enzotib> ah, ecco almeno una risposta
<Eagle2> come immagine no
<enzotib> devo andare a pranzo, ciao
<Eagle2> ciao
<Eagle2> ExPBoy, mi puoi aiutare
<Eagle2> ?
<ExPBoy> Eagle2, non ho capito il tuo problema
<Eagle2> praticamente la nuova installazione in estesa non mi si avvia
<ExPBoy> non ho mai fatto una cosa simile sempr eusato partizione primaria
<ExPBoy> mi spiace non so aiutarti
<Eagle2> come dici tu so farlo anche io
<Eagle2> ExPBoy, creare una partizioni estese, serve ad installare più di due O.S.
<ExPBoy> Eagle2, ribadisco mai fatto e mai lo farò
<zaza79> ciao
<zaza79> qualche italiano
<zaza79> ???
<zaza79> ho un problema
<zaza79> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<zaza79> ????
<busy87> lol
<Shintan> salve
<enzotib> Eagle2, io sono di nuovo qui
<Ale_> salve
<Ale_> avrei bisogno un'info
<Ale_> c'è qualcuno?
<busy87> !qualcuno | Ale_
<ubot-it> Ale_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Ale_> che antivitus mi consigliate per ubuntu?
<Ale_> se me lo consigliate
<busy87> lol
<enzotib> Ale_: normalmente non serve
<busy87> Ale_ http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Malware
<Ale_> grazie busy
<busy87> Ale_ su ubuntu ne puoi fare a meno
<Ale_> grz bye
<garghy> Ciao! Ho un Note Book di un amico in cui ho installato Ubuntu 13.10 32 bit,  è un Packard Bell Easy Note non so che modello,  non c'è scritto. Il problema è che non va l' audio e se vado in impostazioni/audio/uscita si alternano 2 volte al secondo (tanto da fare fatica a leggerle)  la scritta altoparlanti e cuffie analogiche.  C'è  qualche problema visto che non ci sono cuffie o auricolari attaccati e mi da suono On ma non si se
<garghy> E' caduta la connessione, riposto la mia domanda di prima:
<garghy> Ciao! Ho un Note Book di un amico in cui ho installato Ubuntu 13.10 32 bit,  è un Packard Bell Easy Note non so che modello,  non c'è scritto. Il problema è che non va l' audio e se vado in impostazioni/audio/uscita si alternano 2 volte al secondo (tanto da fare fatica a leggerle)  la scritta altoparlanti e cuffie analogiche.  C'è  qualche problema visto che non ci sono cuffie o auricolari attaccati e mi da suono On ma non si 
<akis24> sera
<lupetto> ciao chi mi da un'informazione con ubuntu 13.10 voglio convertire un dvd in mkv
<lupetto> quale programma?
<mibofra> lupetto, vedi come ti trovi con winff
<mibofra> frontend di ffmpeg o recentemente avconv
<mibofra> lo trovi nei repo
<lupetto> ok grazie
<lupetto> adesso provo
<Jambalo> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Jambalo> quale versione installare?
<Jambalo> quella della comunity o quella normale?
<Jambalo> cosa cambia?
<Jambalo> chi mi aiuta??
<Jambalo> che sarebbe sta cosa?
<Jambalo> ragazzii???
<a7x> !aiuto | Jambalo
<ubot-it> Jambalo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<a7x> aspetta che arrivi qualcuno.
<Jambalo> scusatemi ragazzi ma è la prima volta qui, chiedo scusa se ò disturbato qualcuno come a7x facendo la domanda in privato e o subito capito dal modo della risposta che lo disturbato come dite ho fatto a capirto? semplice mi ha risposto con " sucaaaaaaaaaaa "
<a7x> e ti ho trattato bene.
<a7x> !chat | Jambalo
<ubot-it> Jambalo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Jambalo> ok ubot-it
<busy87> lol
<Jambalo> ciao ragazzi installo ubuntu  versione della comunità dopo aver ricevuto delucidazioni in merito da busy87 che ringrazio di cuore
<Yoga-UB> Buonasera il mio computer non si spegne più, ma si riavvia e resta bloccato su una pagina nera che sfarfalla, qualcuno sa come posso risolvere?
<jester-> Yoga-UB: prova da terminale con: sudo halt
<Yoga-UB> jester, provato, non funziona
<jester-> Yoga-UB:  usato ppa?
<Yoga-UB> jester, cosa vuol dire?
<jester-> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Yoga-UB> jester non ho provato, come devo fare?
<jester-> Yoga-UB: termina sessione  e spegnere da li cosa fa
<jester-> Yoga-UB: i ppa sono veleno
<Yoga-UB> jester, quando spengo il pc si riavvia e rimane bloccato su una schermata nera che sfarfalla
<jester-> Yoga-UB: termina sessione  e spegnere da li cosa fa
<Yoga-UB> jester, quello che ti ho appena scritto sopra..
<jester-> Yoga-UB: unity?
<Yoga-UB> jester si
<Yoga-UB> jester, ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> Yoga-UB: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester-> Yoga-UB: dconf reset  -f  /org/compiz
<jester-> Yoga-UB: rm -r .compiz*
<Yoga-UB> jester,  anche l'asterisco?
<jester-> zi
<jester-> Yoga-UB: meglio rm -r .comp*
<Yoga-UB> jester,  rm: impossibile rimuovere ".comp*": File o directory non esistente
<jester-> Yoga-UB: meglio rm -r .config
<Yoga-UB> jester, entrare nela directory protetta dalla scrittura ".config/gedit"?
<Yoga-UB> jester, ho dato si e invio: rm: rimuovere il file regolare protetto dalla scrittura ".config/gedit/accels"? devo dare si?
<Yoga-UB> jester- ?
<Eagle2> jester-, ciao
<Eagle2> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<busy87> !qualcuno | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Yoga-UB> Il mio computer non si spegne ma si riavvia e rimante bloccato in una schermata nera che sfarfalla, chi sa come posso risolvere?
<busy87> Yoga-UB apri il terminale e scrivi sudo poweroff
<Yoga-UB> busy87, ho provato tutti i comandi di spegnimento da terminale ma niente
<busy87> Yoga-UB sempre lo stesso risultato?
<Yoga-UB> busy87,  si, tranne con sudo halt che neanche lo spegne
<busy87> Yoga-UB versione di ubuntu?
<Yoga-UB> busy87, ho provato anche a modificare in diversi modi il grub con gedit
<busy87> Yoga-UB che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Yoga-UB> busy87, 13.10
<busy87> Yoga-UB che modifiche hai fatto a grub?
<Yoga-UB> busy87, ubuntu 13.10
<Yoga-UB> busy87, ho provato a modificare la linea "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX" con diverse soluzioni suggerite in rete e in diversi topic nel forum ubuntu, ma non funzionava e l'ho rimesso come era in origine
<busy87> Yoga-UB hai provato a fare quello che ti è stato detto prima?
<Yoga-UB> busy87, quindi sarebbe da rifare..
<Yoga-UB> busy87, si ma poi jester è sparito e quindi ho annullato tutto.. mi chiedeva se dovevo cancellare alcuni files e non sapevo cosa fare
<busy87> Yoga-UB cancellali
<Yoga-UB> tutti quelli che mi chiede?
<busy87> yes
<busy87> dopo riavvia
<Yoga-UB> busy87, cancellando  il file regolare protetto dalla scrittura ".config/gedit/accels" mi ha risposto che è impossibile rimuoverlo per permesso negato, e mi ha chiesto di entrare nella directory protetta dalla scrittura ".config/enchant" entro?
<busy87> Yoga-UB ti ho detto si
<Yoga-UB> busy87, permesso negato anche quei, e mi ha riportato all'inizio...
<busy87> Yoga-UB sudo rm -rf .config
<Yoga-UB> busy87, fatto
<busy87> Yoga-UB riavvia
<Yoga-UB> busy87, bloccato di nuovo alla schermata nera che sfarfalla
<busy87> Yoga-UB fa partire ubuntu e riprova
<Yoga-UB> busy87, provo
<Eagle2> con questa configurazione non riesco a far avviare ubuntu 12.04.3 lts dall' sda6 http://imagebin.org/275387
<Yoga-UB> busy87, niente di nuovo, ma se dessi il comando suggerito da jester- facendolo precedere da "sudo"? magari così il permesso me lo da..
<krabador> Yoga-UB, che problema c'è?
<busy87> Yoga-UB c'era sudo
<busy87> prova comunque
<busy87> krabador non riesce a spegnere il pc
<Yoga-UB> krabador quando spengo il computer, questo fa per riavviarsi e rimane bloccato,
<krabador> Eagle2, il grub deve sapere dov'è l'installazione
<krabador> Eagle2, correttamente
<krabador> Yoga-UB, da terminale
<Yoga-UB> busy87,  nel tuo si, in quello di jester no, il suo era "rm -r config
<krabador> Yoga-UB, sudo shutdown -h now
<krabador> vedi che fa
<Eagle2> krabador, il grub non l'ho vedo proprio all'avvio
<Yoga-UB> krabador sempre lo stesso...
<Eagle2> carico un altra immagine
<krabador> Eagle2, devi installarlo nel'hd che parte in boor
<krabador> boot
<krabador> Yoga-UB, lspci da terminale e copia il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Yoga-UB
<ubot-it> Yoga-UB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lu_> Salve, ho una stampante epson DX 7400, qualcuno sa dove reperire i driver ?
<Eagle2> durante l'istallazione ho selezionato la directory del bootloader nel sda6
<krabador> Eagle2, o aggiorni la configurazione del grub che parte all'avvio, oppure devi reinstallarlo
<krabador> Eagle2, aggiornare la configurazione del grub all'avvio puoi farlo manualmente o rinconfigurandolo automaticamente
<krabador> Eagle2, non va bene
<krabador> Eagle2, grub si deve installare nell'hd non nella directory
<Yoga-UB> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6342428/
<Eagle2> directory intendevo nella partizione sda6
<krabador> Eagle2, grub, se deve vedere varie installazioni in vari hd, deve essere installato nell'hd che parte in boot, e non in partizioni o cartelle
<krabador> Eagle2, sbagliato
<krabador> Eagle2, se il disco che parte all'avvio è /dev/sda , con dentro /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 e cosi' via fino a /dev/sda20
<krabador> Eagle2, grub deve essere installato in /dev/sda
<Eagle2> guarda l'immagine qualche messaggio indietro
<Alessia> ciao
<krabador> Eagle2, allora
<Eagle2> http://imagebin.org/275387
<krabador> Eagle2, vuoi che grub si installi vedendo tutte le installazioni nei tuoi 200 dischi?
<Alessia> non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<krabador> Eagle2, devi fare in quel modo.
<busy87> Alessia che problema hai in particolare?
<Alessia> parte il boot da chiavetta USB, scelgo di mantenere (per ora) windows 7, il sistema pensa, poi mi restituisce un "errore irrisolvibile"..
<Eagle2> krabador, le installazioni di linux li vorrei fare in partizioni estese
<krabador> Eagle2, se poi ci fai caso, non posso aver visto " qualche messaggio indietro"
<Alessia> ..insomma l'installazione non va a buon fine e mi parte la versione desktop...
<Eagle2> è logiche
<Yoga-UB> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6342428/
<busy87> Alessia hai provato la live?
<Eagle2> krabador, sorry sei entrato dopo
<Alessia> sì Busy87, va lentissima ma funziona
<krabador> Yoga-UB, che ubuntu è?
<Yoga-UB> krabador 13.10 unity
<krabador> Yoga-UB, sudo top, ed incolla il tutto in pastebin
<busy87> Alessia che tipo di errore?
<Eagle2> krabador, come vedi questa immagine http://imagebin.org/275387 sda1 è win7, il resto esteso con dentro swap ed sda6
<Alessia> eh, bella domanda. un errore molto generico, ma non ricordo il testo, sorry
<busy87> Alessia hai controllato che l'md5 dell'iso sia corretto?
<krabador> Eagle2, tu puoi fare installazioni dove ti pare
<krabador> Eagle2, grub
<krabador> Eagle2, deve
<krabador> Eagle2, essere
<krabador> Eagle2, installato nell'hd, e non in partizioni +
<Alessia> Nh, non ho controllato, come si fa a vedere in particolare?
<krabador> Alessia, che tipo di pc è?
<Yoga-UB> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6342481/
<Alessia> intel i3, 2.13 GHz, 4GB Ram, OS 64 bit
<Eagle2> krabador, se l'ho installo nell'hard disk(nell'MBR), s' installa insieme a quello di windows?
<krabador> Eagle2, lo sostituisce, ma ti fa caricare win
<Eagle2> non vorrei fare cosi
<busy87> è strano che va molto lento su quel pc..
<krabador> Eagle2, amen allora.
<Alessia> ...infatti!!!
<krabador> Alessia, l'hd?
<Eagle2> win deve avere il suo spazio dedicato, è linux altrettanto
<krabador> Eagle2, se vuoi un grub all'avvio funzionante deve essere installato nell'hd che parte all'avvio
<Alessia> forse non sarà tantissimo spazio libero sul mio HD, ma ho 4.75 GB disponibili attualmente :-/
<busy87> Alessia è quello il problema allora
<Alessia> ah bene
<krabador> Eagle2, o ti fai un hd linux, e stacchi quello win, se vuoi un grub che non ti intacchi l'mbr win
<Alessia> allora provo a togliere qualche film :)
<busy87> già
<busy87> fa un po di spazio
<Eagle2> con la gonfigurazione che avevo prima si può fare installare il bootloader nella partizione linux
<krabador> Eagle2, oppure, non puoi caricare grub dall'hd in cui c'è l'mbr win
<krabador> !grub | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Yoga-UB> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6342481/
<krabador> Eagle2, man grub da terminale
<Eagle2> krabador, prima avevo 4 partizioni primarie, la 1 con win, la 2 swap, la 3 con ubu 13.04, la 4 dati
<Eagle2> senza estese
<Alessia> ok, ho fatto spazio al volo. sono arrivata a 10 GB liberi, saranno sufficienti almeno per fare l'installazione?
<krabador> Alessia, si
<Alessia> Ok!!!! allora spengo tutto e ci riprovo ;-)
<Alessia> consigli particolari?
<Eagle2> sto chattando in live, facendo delle righe di comamando la sua funzione dove si esercita
<Eagle2> ?
<Eagle2> nell'usb o hard disk
<jester-> nella usb
<krabador> Eagle2, se hai un solo hd, e non vuoi sovrascrivere l'mbr win, o installi grub su una pariferica che inserisci quando vuoi accere ai vari linux , tipo una chiave usb, oppure l'mbr win non ti farà caricare mai nulla
<krabador> Eagle2, non c'è altro da dire.
<jester-> a meno di andare in chroot su un os installato
<Alessia> ah, a proposito, ho una domanda. Come faccio a passare da ubuntu a windows ad esempio se devo accedere ai miei documenti?
<Yoga-UB> krabador hai visto il pastebin?
<krabador> Alessia, beh, se vuoi far convivere i 2 sistemi, ed hai spazio sufficiente per installare ubuntu, vai tranquillamente
<Alessia> ok
<krabador> Alessia, allora, per i documenti
<krabador> da ubuntu puoi accedere alla partizione win "c: "
<Yoga-UB> jester- nei comandi che mi hai dato prima mi ha negato l'accesso
<jester-> Yoga-UB: allora hai la home con i permessi a bottane
<Yoga-UB> jester- prima mi hai detto di dare rm -r .config, devo metterci un "sudo" davanti?
<jester-> Yoga-UB:  copia incolla nel terminale
<jester-> Yoga-UB: sudo find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<Alessia> grazie mille!!!! vi auguro buona serata :-) ci riprovo subito ciaooooooooooo
<jester-> Yoga-UB: fatto?
<Yoga-UB> jester- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6342568/
<krabador> Yoga-UB, prova a spegnere adesso
<krabador> Yoga-UB, o riavviare
<jester-> Yoga-UB: spe
<krabador> scusa jester- .
<Yoga-UB> krabador ho spento ma niente.. si riavvia e si blocca..
<jester-> Yoga-UB: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<jester-> poi fai i reset
<jester-> senza sudo
<Yoga-UB> jester, "Il programma "i" non è attualmente installato. è possibile installarlo digitando : sudo apt-get installa iprint
<Yoga-UB> jester- lo devo installare?
<jester-> Yoga-UB: e pure sudo touch /forcefsck poi rebbot
<jester-> Yoga-UB: facendo?
<Yoga-UB> jester ho fatto "i reset", ma mi ha risposto Il programma "i" non è attualmente installato. è possibile installarlo digitando : sudo apt-get installa iprint
<jester-> lol
<jester-> Yoga-UB: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~   fatto?
<Yoga-UB> si jester-
<Eagle2> krabador, jester-, allora quando vedevo il grub precedente con ubuntu in testa, dopo altre due righe di amministrazione ed in fine win7, significa che il grub linux a sovrascritto quello win?
<Yoga-UB> jester- dopo averlo fatto mi ha riportato all'inizio.
<jester-> Yoga-UB: sudo find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +   pure?
<Yoga-UB> si jester-
<jester-> Yoga-UB: dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> Yoga-UB: rm -r .config
<Yoga-UB> fatti jester-
<jester-> Yoga-UB: e pure sudo touch /forcefsck
<jester-> Yoga-UB: sudo reboot
<Yoga-UB> jester- dopo sudo reboot non si sta proprio riavviando
<krabador> Eagle2, se avevi un solo disco, si
<jester-> Yoga-UB: spegnilo e riaccendi
<krabador> Eagle2, non è che se installi grub, neghi che "windows deve avere il suo spazio"
<Yoga-UB> jester-  fatto
<Eagle2> ho solo un disco, è un pc portatile
<Eagle2> sono in chat il live tramite usb
<krabador> Eagle2, mi dispiace, non c'è da girarci troppo intorno, o installi grub nell'unico hd, o lo installi in una chiavetta usb, che inserisci quando ti serve caricare le varie linux, nell'hd
<krabador> Eagle2, ovviamente la chiavetta , inserita, deve partire in boot
<busy87> Eagle2 perchè ti spaventa tanto installare grub?
<Eagle2> krabador, con la vecchia formattazione (tutto in primario) funzionava, ora volendo fare delle estenzioni x avere + sistemi in partizioni logiche non funziona
<busy87> fetentone 'a bon'anima
<Eagle2> busy87, non mi spaventa, non so se interferisce con quello di win
<Yoga-UB> nessuno quindi ha idea di come risolvere il mio problema?
<Eagle2> è il cosidetto MBR
<busy87> Eagle2 quello di win lo togli.. in caso ti serva in futuro metti il cd di win e lo ripristini
<busy87> non mi sembra una cosa così tragica
<fetentone> busy87, AVE
<Eagle2> durante l'installazione di ubu, il bootloader gli diro di installarsi nel disco, invece di dargli la directory /dev/sda6?
<mac89> Eagle2: scusa se mi intrometto, ma volendo puoi installare prima EasyBCD su win fare il backup del mbr di win installare linux e poi da win ripristinare l'mbr di win aggiungendo le voci di linux(non ho mai provato ma dovrebbe funzionare)
<Eagle2> mac89, è un bel soft EasyBCD gia conosco, vero proverò questa soluzione
<krabador> Eagle2, grub non interferisce con quello di win
<krabador> Eagle2, lo sovrascrive
<krabador> Eagle2, e ti fa caricare tranqullamente win
<krabador> Eagle2, che sarebbe in elenco
<Eagle2> si in basso
<busy87> Eagle2 grub lo devi installare nell'mbr altrimenti non parte
<krabador> Eagle2, perchè lo vuoi piu' in alto
<krabador> ?
<Eagle2> no. no
<krabador> !grub | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> Eagle2, man grub , da terminale
<krabador> per la seconda volta
<Eagle2> tanto dal grub.cfg posso cambiare l'ordine di preferenza
<busy87> Eagle2 http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record
<busy87> Eagle2 http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boot_loader
<Eagle2> man grub non succede niente
<Eagle2> Ti invitiamo a partecipare al meeting facendo clic su questo link:
<Eagle2> http://go.teamviewer.com/v8/m39564503
<Eagle2> ID Meeting: m39-564-503
<Eagle2> Cordialmente,
<Eagle2> Eagle2
<Eagle2> il boot mi ha buttato fuori?
<Yoga-UB> aggiornamento, sono riuscito a farlo spegnere agendo sul bios, per quanto riguarda il riavvio con la pennina usb WiFi inserita si ferma alla schermata dello sfarfallio, ma se la tolgo si riavvia normalemente.
<Eagle2> grazie dell'aiuto
<CaprettaD> Ho una domanda a cui non ho trovato risposta: se aggiorno tramite "Aggiornamenti Software" il mio Lubuntu 13.04, perdo tutti i miei dati e le mie impostazioni/programmi?
<Yoga-UB> CaprettaD solitamente non dovrebbe succedere, ma non si sa mai, io ho appena perso tutto, quindi fai un backup
<CaprettaD> Ma ti è successo con la procedura automatica?ì
<Yoga-UB> l'aggiornamento non è andato a buon fine, e ho perso i dati perchè ho dovuto reinstallare
<CaprettaD> Ok, grazie Yoga-UB
<topomasio> ho dei problemi con la scheda grafica non riesco a visualizzare correttamente il desktop, è successo dopo che ho connesso il pc al mio televisore per vedere un film, monto ubuntu studio con ambiente xfce versione 12.10
<fetentone> ragazzi come faccio atrovare la destinazione di un programma???
<busy87> fetentone prova locate "termine da cercare"
<fetentone> grazie busy87 sembra aver funzionato.. ma è possibile che un'apllicazione è allocata in più cartelle??'
<busy87> fetentone magari sono file di configurazione o collegamenti
<fetentone> ok, grazie
<red984> ciao
<red984> nella fase di install
<MarcoFe> ciao a tutti
<MarcoFe> vi chiedo una risposta a questa domanda..ma che è il toolchain file?
<MarcoFe> ok...risolto...il tool chain file è relativo al cmake!
<MarcoFe> grazie lo stesso
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-02
<Menelao> Ciao a tutti
<Menelao> avrei bisogno di un aiuto, ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti.
<Menelao> ogni volta che provo ad aggiornare il sistema, mi esce un errore che mi suggerisce di controllare la mia connessione ad internet
<Fr4nk_0x55> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con navit che non mi mostra tutte le icone del menu
<akis24> giorno
<pkgbuild> buh
<pkgbuild> niente traffico oggi
<yassine96> ragazzi mi potete aiutare per favore?
<yassine96> ?
<yassine96> ho un problema di partizioni!
<cristian_c> !aiuto | yassine96
<ubot-it> yassine96: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<yassine96> ah scusa xD, allora io io ho un problema con le partizioni,in pratica ho installato in dual boot win 7 e ubuntu, win 7 si trova in C(su windows) oppure in /dev/sda1(su ubuntu) ed è grande 100 gb mentre ubuntu(D, /dev/sda2) è grande 181 gb e c'è una partizione non allocata fatta da win 7 grande 183gb. Io voglio estendere la partizione di window aggiungendo i 183gb dato che ubuntu lo uso solo per scuola.
<yassine96> cercando di farlo con gparted non riesco
<drox_> salve ragazzi io devo aggioranre il sistema kubuntu 11.10 alla versione LTS più recente penso sia la 12.04, ma ho impostato un sistema raid su hd non di sitema  e fin qui ok
<drox_> se adesso formatto il sitema e reinstallo il nuovo sistema il Raid mi viene riconosciuto in automatico o devo rifarlo?
<cristian_c> yassine96, avvia una live
<cristian_c> drox_, penso di sì
<yassine96> cristian_c, come si fa? io non ho un lettore cd
<cristian_c> drox_, hai provato con l'avanzamento?
<cristian_c> drox_, sempre che tu non abbia pacioccato con ppa, ecc..
<cristian_c> yassine96, e come la avvii di solito la live?
<drox_> no volevo fare proprio quello è che ho paccioccatto molto con ppa :D
<cristian_c> drox_, lol
<yassine96> io ubuntu l'ho installato con wubi da windows, non so di cosa tu stia parlando
<drox_> cristian_c: quindi tu pensi che se io formatto al riavvio gli hd in raid vengono riconosciuti come tali?
<cristian_c> drox_, hai conservato le istruzioni su come impostare il raid?
<cristian_c> drox_, che cosa hai fatto, precisamente?
<cristian_c> yassine96, wubi npn è ubuntu
<cristian_c> *non
<drox_> si le instruzini le ho il problema è che a rifarlo mi formatta i dischi e io li ho su file di lavoro e tutta la contabilità
<cristian_c> yassine96, se vuoi utilizzare il vero ubuntu, lo devi installare
<drox_> fare un back uo aggiuntivo non volevo farlo
<cristian_c> creando la partizione
<cristian_c> drox_, se formatti la partizione di sistema, ovvio che devi rieseguire le istruzioni
<yassine96> ma si è installato su un alltra partizione
<cristian_c> drox_, ma comunque non sei obbligato a formattare anche la partizione home
<yassine96> *altra
<cristian_c> yassine96, non ho capito, hai usato wubi, o ai installato il vero 'ubuntu'?
<cristian_c> *ai
<cristian_c> *hai
<yassine96> allora, su windows ho creato una cartella con la iso di ubuntu 13.04 e wubi estratto dalla iso, poi ho avviato wubi che me lo ha installato
<drox_> cristian_c: usato questa guida http://linuxaria.com/article/configuring-2-mirrored-disks-on-ubuntu-linux?lang=it
<cristian_c> yassine96, ti posso dire solo che wubi può dare un sacco di problemi, sarebbe da evitare. Addirittura, canonical lo sconsiglia
<cristian_c> drox_, non postare guide esterne a ubuntu in questo chan
<cristian_c> *link
<francesco__> irc.darksin.net
<cristian_c> lol
<drox_> cristian_c: scusa era solo per fartivedere cosa ho seguito
<yassine96> ok, secondo te se disinstallo ubuntu, quindi formatto il disco C, la partizione non allocata che cosa rimane non allocata? e poi senza ubuntu come farò ad estendere il disco D?
<cristian_c> drox_, ho capito, ma non puoi postare link esterni
<drox_> cristian_c: scusa non lo sapevo
<cristian_c> yassine96, io ti consiglio di creare una live
<yassine96> cristian_c, dopo averla creata che cosa faccio?ù
<yassine96> ù
<drox_> cristian_c: mdadm --manage --add  /dev/.... /dev/... con questo comando dici che riesco a rimontarlo? adesso provo a leggermi ancora la pagina di mdamd
<cristian_c> yassine96, da live lavori su gparted
<cristian_c> drox_, credo che reinstalli, devi rieseguire tutto
<cristian_c> che se
<cristian_c> *
<yassine96> aspetta un attimo,e scusami per le domande da nabbo, so della possibilità di lavorare da live senza installarlo completamente, è possibile? oppure devo installarlo? poi per installarlo da live posso usare una chiavetta oppure posso montarlo con deamon tools da windows?
<cristian_c> yassine96, puoi usare il sistema in live e puoi installarlo sull'hard disk dalla stessa live. Puoi creare la live anche su usb
<yassine96> ok grazie mille cristian_c
<yassine96> ciao
<drox_> mmmm boh non capisco
<drox_> ci sentiamo se riesco a fare la cosa vi faccio sapere
<cristian_c> lol
<Dante87> buongiorno!!
<Dante87> Ho urgente bisogno di supporto
<Dante87> cè qualcuno?
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Dante87> ok
<cristian_c> lol
<Dante87> ho installato da pochi giorni ubuntu 13.10, il problema che sto riscontrando è che dopo un certo periodo di utilizzo il notebook (acer aspire 5715z) scalda troppo va in protezione e si spegne
<Dante87> la ventola non da cenni di vita
<cristian_c> Dante87, scheda video utilizzata?
<cristian_c> Dante87, doppia scheda?
<Dante87> integrata, intel x3100
<cristian_c> Dante87, lspci -k
<cristian_c> Dante87, digita il comando nel terminale e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Dante87
<ubot-it> Dante87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Dante87> ok
<Dante87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6346107/
<cristian_c> Dante87, è un pc desktop?
<Dante87> no Cristian, si tratta di un notebook
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Dante87, quel portatile ha problemi gravi con la ventola e il surriscaldamento, a quanto leggo
<cristian_c> Dante87, stesso problema con windows?
<Dante87> assolutamente no; con windows scalda facendone un uso intensivo, ma è normale, però la ventola funziona
<Dante87> con ubuntu la ventola non parte proprio
<cristian_c> Dante87, hai controllato il bios?
<cristian_c> Dante87, stai utilizzando l'ultima versione del bios?
<Dante87> sinceramente non lo so cristian
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Dante87, controlla
<Dante87> come faccio a controllare e magari ad aggiornare?
<cristian_c> Dante87, controllare il bios non è difficile
<cristian_c> Dante87, per controllare se hai l'ultima versione, invece, basta che confronti quella in uso con quella specificata siul sito acer
<cristian_c> *sul
<Dante87> ok ora controllo
<ekydne> c'e' nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | ekydne
<ubot-it> ekydne: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ekydne> ok, grazie! E' la prima volta che passo qui...
<ekydne> passando da xubuntu 13.04 a 13.10 mi si [ piantato il pc durante l-aggiornamento.
<ekydne> riacceso mi si era installato il S.O. per meta'.
<Dante87> cristian
<ekydne> L'ho reistallato da cd live
<Dante87> piccolo problemino
<ekydne> mi dice che l'ha installato ma quando accendo
<cristian_c> ekydne, eh, occorre stare attenti con gli avanzamenti
<ekydne> compare il msg karnel panic
<ekydne> vfds unable to mount root fs
<cristian_c> ekydne, ce pc è?
<cristian_c> *che
<ekydne> on unknown block (00)
<ekydne> netbook acer aspire one
<cristian_c> ekydne, avvia una live
<ekydne> funziona, ora sto usando il live mentre scrivo
<cristian_c> ekydne, e la live da dove l'hai presa?
<ekydne> (con tastiera in inglese infatti sbaglio tutti i simboli)
<cristian_c> ekydne, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<ekydne> dal sito ufficiale
<Dante87> cristian io non ho dual boot con windows, ho  solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> ekydne, da live, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<ekydne> solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> ekydne, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | ekydne
<ubot-it> ekydne: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Dante87, e come fai a sapere di non avere il problema su windows?
<ekydne> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x000721a3     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048   486322175   243160064   83  Linux /dev/sda2       486324222 
<ekydne> non uso in qst pc windows da anni
<Dante87> perche prima avevo windows
<ekydne> non ho una doppia partiziona
<ekydne> partizione
<ekydne> mi pare ci sia un residuo di partizione di back/up gi' di sistema del pc quando me l'hanno venduto ma non ho 2 sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> Dante87, allora non sai se il problema si verifica anche su win
<ekydne> scusate.. non mi sono accorta della doppia discussione
<cristian_c> ekydne, su pastebin
<cristian_c> Dante87, comunque, segui i consigli che ti sono sati dati
<Dante87> su win la ventola andava, il notebook non si è mai spento per la temp alta; da quando ho messo ubuntu la ventola non va
<cristian_c> Dante87, quand'è l'ultima volta che hai fatto la pulizia di ventola e dissipatore?
<cristian_c> Dante87, parli di anni fa
<Dante87> no
<cristian_c> lol
<Dante87> giorni
<Dante87> :)
<Dante87> cmq
<ekydne> scusami ho letto dopo di pastebin...
<Dante87> in pratica dovrei creare una live di windows su usb, con quella aggiorno il bios e poi re installo ubuntu
<cristian_c> Dante87, ah, c'è stata una sovrapposizione Xd
<Dante87> giusto crì?
<cristian_c> Dante87, uhm, domanda interessante
<cristian_c> Dante87, prima di tutto, però, controlla il bios
<ekydne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6346195/ intanto finite la vostra discussione se no ci incasiniamo... faccio una telefonata...
<ekydne> poi torno
<Dante87> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=379614
<Dante87> dai un occhiata cristian
<Dante87> l'ultimo post dice che la versione a 32 bit non funziona su questo portatile
<cristian_c> ekydne, in un disco c'è ubuntu e nell'altro windows
<cristian_c> Dante87, è un pc a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> non sapevo che gli atom fossero a 64 bit
<cristian_c> ah, non è un netbook
<ekydne> non ho windows
<ekydne> [ 32 bit, anche il so scaricato 32 bit
<cristian_c> ekydne, ok, allora cosa c'è su sdb?
<ekydne> [ una piccola partizione con il ripristino impostazioni iniziali
<ekydne> pero' la discussione a cui fate riferimento e' del 2010,
<ekydne> la versio xubuntu 13.04 non dava problemi
<ekydne> e l-installazione riesce, dev'essere qualcosa nell'ordine delle partizioni ma non capisco come impostarlo
<cristian_c> ekydne, però ho notato una cosa
<cristian_c> ekydne, il flag di boot è  presente sia sul primo disco che sul secondo
<cristian_c> *cioè sulle partizioni dei due dischi
<Simo_> buongiorno
<Simo_> Devo installare UBUNTU 13 a fianco di windows 8 le partizioni sono in NTFS ho gia creato una partizione libera ma ubuntu non ne vuole saPERE DI RICONOSCERE LE PARTIZIONI E FARMELO INSTALLARE NELLA PARTIZIONE PREPARATA CE QUALCUNO CHE PUO DARMI UNA MANO ?? GRAZIE
<cristian_c> !uefi | Simo_
<ubot-it> Simo_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<ekydne> che si intende per flag boot(punto interrogativo), non sono pratica
<ekydne> e da live non mi avvia gparted
<ekydne> secvondo te se reistallo completamente ubuntu cancellando tutti i dati risolvo_
<cristian_c> ekydne, puoi provare
<cristian_c> ekydne, /dev/sdb1   *         129     3911679     1955775+   b  W95 FAT32
<cristian_c> ekydne, /dev/sda1   *        2048   486322175   243160064   83  Linux
<cristian_c> ekydne, li vedi gli asterischi?
<tirzan> ola!!
<Simo_> NON HO SISTEMA uefi
<cristian_c> Simo_, se hai windows 8, penso proprio di sì
<cristian_c> Simo_, ma l'hai installato tu o l'hai trovato preinstallato?
<ekydne> si, questo da terminale live+
<ekydne> (i simboli random sono punti interrogativi)
<Simo_> hp installato io
<Simo_> ho installato IO
<Simo_> in gestione disco nessuna partizione UEFI
<Simo_> tutte ntfs
<cristian_c> ekydne, e in effetti, è cosa assai strana
<ekydne> quindi sda1 e' la chiavetta con il live, giusto+
<cristian_c> Simo_, avvia una live
<cristian_c> ekydne, non credo
<cristian_c> ekydne, Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<ekydne> quindi in pc ho due linux e un extended che probabilmente [ il back up...
<cristian_c> ekydne, aspetta, io vedo due dischi
<cristian_c> ekydne, indica a cosa si riferiscono sia sda che sdb
<ekydne> ugh [ vero non mi ero accorta del secondo disco...
<cristian_c> -,-
<ekydne> per; se faccio F2 quando accendo il pc in boot ho 2 unit' da scegliere
<ekydne> Himaca... qlcs del genere
<ekydne> e un-altra boot...etc..
<Simo_> accendo altro pc mi connetto con chat e avvio la live ok?
<ekydne> e poi eventuali chiavette e cd per far partire i live
<cristian_c> ekydne, e tu cosa scegli?
<cristian_c> Simo_, ok
<ekydne> allora mi sa che il ripristino [ in sdb e sda [ incasinatissima
<ekydne> Himaca...
<cristian_c> ekydne, che cos'è Himaca?
<ekydne> non so la mia memoria visiva non mi permette di ricordare. riavvio il sistema e torno, cos= mi chiarisco su qst...
<ekydne> a dopo!
<Simo__> cristian_c ci sei
<cristian_c> Simo__, ?
<ekydne> di ritorno
<ekydne> all-avvio da boot mi fa scegliere se HDD>Hitachi
<ekydne> o Network boot_ Atheros boot Agent
<cristian_c> ekydne, ok
<ekydne> comunque mi tocca abbandonare il progetto. mi richiamano all-ordine. Provo a reistallare il sistema operativo ex novo.
<cristian_c> lol
<ekydne> grazie del supporto.
<ekydne> se ti reincrocio passando di qua ti faccio sapere i risultati,
<ekydne> ciao!!!
<jAmbalo> BuonSabato a tutti
<jAmbalo> salve ragazzi come effettuo la reg.?
<cristian_c> !register | jAmbalo
<ubot-it> jAmbalo: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<jAmbalo> mi trovo lì ma non ci sto capendo nulla ;(
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, in che senso
<cristian_c> !chat | jAmbalo
<ubot-it> jAmbalo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> *?
<jAmbalo> finalmente ci sono riuscito :9
<cristian_c> lol
<jAmbalo> ragazzi come faccio a spostare la barra laterale in basso con ubuntu 12.4?
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, parli del launcher di unity?
<jAmbalo> si
<jAmbalo> o provato a seguire dei tutorial su intenet ma ad un certo punto esce che non trova un file
<jAmbalo> cristian_c qui si possono mandare le foto? per farti capire meglio di cosa parlo?
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, quali tutorial?
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, io eviterei le guide prese a caso sul web
<jAmbalo> presi da questo sito o altri in giro
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, sopratutto se non comprendi bene come funzionano
<jAmbalo> e come faccio??
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, le foto le puoi linkare
<cristian_c> :)
<jAmbalo> come faccio?
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, il rischio è che tu abbia fatto un casino
<cristian_c> !image | jAmbalo
<ubot-it> jAmbalo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jAmbalo> ok
<jAmbalo> allora desso effettuo le foto
<jAmbalo> non so se posso inserire il sito dove spiega come fare ?
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, no, quello no
<jAmbalo> a ok
<jAmbalo> infatti o chiesto prima
<jAmbalo> in privato?
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, ok
<cristian_c> ecco
<CavaliereOscuro> eccomi
<CavaliereOscuro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6346522/
<cristian_c> un secondo
<cristian_c> CavaliereOscuro, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> CavaliereOscuro, usa ancora pastebin
<CavaliereOscuro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6346578/
<cristian_c> CavaliereOscuro, ho visto
<Simo__> cristian_c ci sei ho avviato ubuntu live sul pc con windows 8
<cristian_c> ok
<CavaliereOscuro> che dovrei fare?
<Simo__> cristian ci sei?
<CavaliereOscuro> cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> Simo__, dimmi
<cristian_c> CavaliereOscuro, un attimo
<cristian_c> CavaliereOscuro, 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<Simo__> cristian ci siamo sentiti alle ore 12 non riesco ad installare ubuntu 13 a fianco di windows 8 partizioni ntfs e non uefi ho installato windows 8 su mio pc
<Simo__> cristian mi avevi detto di avviare ubuntu sul pc con windows 8
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Simo__, in live?
<Simo__> si avviato 13 con PROVA UBUNTU
<cristian_c> ok
<CavaliereOscuro> cristian_c ,che dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> CavaliereOscuro, non mi risulta tu stia usando i vesa
<Simo__> se lancio GPARTED mi dice /dev/sda containsGPT signature ecc....
<Simo__> cristian riesco a farti agganciare al mio pc tipo teamviewer
<CavaliereOscuro> allora perchè mi segnala come installati? http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/6026/sd5b.png
<cristian_c> Simo__, ehm
<cristian_c> Simo__, gpt significa che usi uefi
<Simo__> se avvio windows 8 installato da me non esiste nessuna partizione UEFI tutte NTFS
<cristian_c> Simo__, apri un terminale in live
<Simo__> con la chat?
<cristian_c> Simo__, non ho capito: sei in live?
<cristian_c> CavaliereOscuro, non credo che sia un problema
<Simo__> ho lanciato sono al $
<cristian_c> Simo__, ok
<cristian_c> Simo__, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<Simo__> ok
<Simo__> fatto
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> posta il risultato su pastebin
<Simo__> che cosa è?
<cristian_c> !paste | Simo__
<ubot-it> Simo__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Simo__> fatto
<cristian_c> post ail link
<Simo__> cioè
<cristian_c> Simo__, il link al paste
<cristian_c> 13:45:12 <Simo__> fatto
<Simo__> ci sei ?
<cristian_c> lol
<Simo__> cristian cosa devo fare ??
<cristian_c> Simo__, posta il link al paste
<Simo__> cosa vuol dire?
<cristian_c> cosa?
<cristian_c> Simo__, ma hai letto il bot?
<sh0t> hei guys don't know if this is the right place to ask, anyway: using google-chromium
<sh0t> i am now not able to see many videos on youtube
<cristian_c> !english | sh0t
<ubot-it> sh0t: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<sh0t> it says :"This video is currently unavailable"
<sh0t> i've tried to switch on the HTML5 trial on youtube option but it doesn't work
<sh0t> any ideas?
<Simo_> x cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6346770/
<sh0t> ooohh cacchio scsusate.
<sh0t> allora ho questo problema con youtube...(uso ubuntu)
<sh0t> in pratica da oggi non riesco piu' a vedere video su oyutube
<sh0t> e mi dice sempre "this video is currently unavailable".
<cristian_c> Simo_, ora apro
<krabador> cristian_c, scusami, non mi parte ubuntu
<krabador> cristian_c, accendo, e dopo 10 secondi ho "no such boot device"
<cristian_c> Simo_hai una tabella delle partizioni gpt, cosa generalmente legata a uefi
<cristian_c> Simo_, nei pc con uefi si trovano partizioni gpt
<krabador> cristian_c, puoi aiutarmi ?
<cristian_c> *tabelle delle partizioni
<Simo__> quindi com faccio a risolvere il mio problema?
<cristian_c> Simo__, uhm, vediamo
<cristian_c> Simo_gdisk -l /dev/sda
<cristian_c> Simo__, digitalo nel terminale
<parsifal> giorno a tutti
<parsifal> scusate ma nella 13.10 conessione al server e' sparito ?
<cristian_c> parsifal, ciao, puoi ripetere la domanda in italiano comprensibile?
<parsifal> ci provo
<parsifal> ma piu di dirvi cosi non saprei
<parsifal> connessione al server per conettermi in remoto ha unaltro pc
<cristian_c> ahhh
<Simo_> cristian scusa ho dovuto installarlo tramite sudo ma mi dice Problem opening /dev/sda for reading! Error is 13.
<cristian_c> Simo_, ma sei sempre in live?
<Simo__> si
<cristian_c> Simo__, posta su pastebin
<Simo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6346919/
<cristian_c> parsifal, che cosa usi per la connessione remota?
<parsifal> perche
<parsifal> voglio solo sapere se c'e'
<parsifal> punto
<parsifal> non lo trovo
<krabador> Simo_, non sai la password ?
<Simo_> no
<Simo_> sono live
<cristian_c> parsifal, sbaglio , o hai scritto in passato in questi giorni?
<cristian_c> *qui
<cristian_c> ops
<parsifal> no
<parsifal> no no
<parsifal> va be'
<parsifal> capito non volete aiutare
<parsifal> ciao
<krabador> parsifal, qual'è la domanda?
<parsifal> niente
<krabador> parsifal, niente?
<parsifal> mi aggiusto
<parsifal> no problem
<krabador> parsifal, se non c'è la domanda non puoi pretendere che ti si aiuti?
<parsifal> esatto
<parsifal> mi arangio
<krabador> parsifal, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale, ma risponde innanzitutto chi c'è, e sa la risposta
<krabador> parsifal, molto semplicemente , in italiano, ti sto chiedendo di rifolmulare la domanda
<parsifal> no
<parsifal> ciao
<krabador> parsifal, come ti pare, ma non dire in giro che qui dentro "non si vuole aiutare"_
<parsifal> si si
<parsifal> lo diro'
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> asilo
<parsifal> mi spiace ma non siete come pensavo
<parsifal> anzi appena entrato mi insultate
<ExPBoy> parsifal, qui nessuno sa tutto
<krabador> parsifal, in bocca al lupo.
<parsifal> giorno a tutti [14:13] <parsifal> scusate ma nella 13.10 conessione al server e' sparito ? [14:14] <cristian_c> parsifal, ciao, puoi ripetere la domanda in italiano comprensibile?
<parsifal> capito
<krabador> parsifal, non è offendere, è chiedere approfondimenti sul problema
<parsifal> ci provo [14:14] <parsifal> ma piu di dirvi cosi non saprei [14:15] <parsifal> connessione al server per conettermi in remoto ha unaltro pc [14:19] <cristian_c> ahhh
<krabador> parsifal, se vuoi essere aiutato, devi aiutare a farti aiutare
<parsifal> leggi
<parsifal> poi parla
<krabador> "ha un altro pc" ?
<kasar> ciao a tutti
<akis24> ciao
<kasar> ciao akis24 come va?
<cristian_c> !chat | kasar
<ubot-it> kasar: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kasar> ragazzi ho il seguente problema: sto provando da terminale a spostarmi dentro una cartella per poi lanciare il comando per verificare l'hash di una iso
<kasar> ma quando digito i comandi mi dice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347000/
<kasar> il file risiede nel seguente percorso /home/manlio/_LinuxTestate/DaTestare
<akis24> kasar: portati dentro la cartella e col destro del mouse apri terminale li dentro cosi vai sul sicuro
<kasar> ora ci provo grazie......... akis24 sai dirmi come mai succede? ......è un anomalia giusto?
<akis24> kasar: controlla con esattezza il percorso ...
<enzotib> kasar, nessuna anomalia, avresti dovuto scrivere cd _Linux.etc.etc, senza lo / iniziale
<akis24> kasar:  ti basta dare ls -a per vedere se dentro ci sono i file da terminale quando sei sulla cartella
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> Scusatemi ho qualche problema con aggiornamenti di ubuntu non me li fa per niente
<esulu> con un sudo apt-get update mi rimane tutto fermo senza darmi niente in output
<kasar> grazie a tutti vi saluto buon pomeriggio!
<akis24> esulu: che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<esulu> akis24: grazie mille ma ho risolto
<esulu> gentilissimo
<akis24> ok :)
<Simo_> cristian ci sei
<cristian_c> Simo_, sì, ma devo scappare
<Simo_> la password per andare in root da live quale è ?
<cristian_c> Simo_, nessuna, dai invio
<Simo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347128/
<URUS> Simo_: prova root
<URUS>  o toor
<enzotib> è mica bds?
<enzotib> bsd*
<Simo_> niente provate tutte
<URUS> enzotib: ubuntu?
<Simo_> 13
<Simo_> si
<enzotib> Simo_, URUS come dice cristian_c, in ubuntu live, se usi sudo non ti chiede la password
<URUS> ah giusto sudo , si prova com quello
<URUS>  sudo su root
<Simo_> confermo sudo su root
<enzotib> basta anche sudo su, oppure sudo -s oppure sudo -i
<jAmbalo> chi mi sà dire come passare la barra laterare di ubuntu 12.04 lts versione comunita' in basso?
<enzotib> jAmbalo, nessuno perché non si può fare
<jAmbalo> azz
<Simo_> cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347178/
<jAmbalo> ma ubuntu 12.04 si può aggiornare  alle 13.04? senza perdere files o bisogna cancellare la 12.04 e installare la 13.04?
<URUS> jAmbalo: io l'ho fatto
<URUS>  ma da tanti problemmi
<URUS> ci sono guide in internt per farlo
<jAmbalo> che mi consigliate?
<URUS>  ma te lo sconsiglio perche avrai problemmi con l'interfaccia dopo
<jAmbalo> lascio la 12.04 o passo alla 13.04'
<enzotib> jAmbalo, se vuoi la barra in basso non usare unity, è meglio
<Simo_> chi mi aiuta devo installare ubuntu 13 a fianco di windows 8 e non mi riconosce partizione cristian che non è piu online mi ha fatto fare
<Simo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347178/
<Bricconcello> Ragazzi mi aiutate?
<jAmbalo> o installato Awn settings ma non mi appare nulla sullo schermo
<enzotib> Awn? roba vecchia
<jAmbalo> enzotib, cosa devo installare?
<Simo_> chi mi aiuta ??
<Bricconcello> Ho richeisto il dvd di xubuntu versione 13.10 per netbook. Ora dovrei creare la chiavetta usb..ma sul dvd non c'è l immagine iso ma i vari file gia scritti...cioe estratti dal file iso. Ora per metterli sulla chiavetta come faccio? Se non ho la iso?
<enzotib> jAmbalo, se vuoi qualcosa di simile a OSX puoi usare Cairo Dock
<URUS> Simo_: non ho capito il tuo problemma
<jAmbalo> enzotib, non ne capisco nulla di linux
<jAmbalo> enzotib, Cairo Dock lo installo
<grimo> Ciao!! Ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server... Durante l'installazione del sistema operativo, fallisce l'installazione rete e non prosegue.
<enzotib> jAmbalo, non so se va bene con Unity, però, io lascerei perdere, se non sei esperto
<Simo_> devo installare ubuntu 13 a fianco di windows 8 che ho installato io su un mio pc ma lanciando la live e gparted non riconocsce partizione
<Simo_> cristian mi fatto lanciare http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347178/
<grimo> Simo devi installare prima ubuntu e poi windows
<Simo_> sicuri grimo
<URUS> on riconocsce quale partizione
<Simo_> tutte
<jAmbalo> enzotib, su software center se scrivo Cairo Dock mi escono 2 quale installare?
<Bricconcello> HELP
<URUS> grimo: io ho fatto sempre il contrario
<grimo> Simo_: solitamente windows si pappa tutto lo spazio disponibile.Quindi se installi prima windows c'è la possibilità che non vengano riconosciute le partizioni successibe
<busy87> grimo non è vero.. puoi partizionare il disco prima di installare windows
<URUS> busy87: infatti
<Simo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347217/
<busy87> oppure ridurre la partizione dopo l'installazione di win
<Bricconcello> Ho richeisto il dvd di xubuntu versione 13.10 per netbook. Ora dovrei creare la chiavetta usb..ma sul dvd non c'è l immagine iso ma i vari file gia scritti...cioe estratti dal file iso. Ora per metterli sulla chiavetta come faccio? Se non ho la iso?
<enzotib> jAmbalo, hanno lo stesso nome?
<enzotib> Bricconcello, sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=file.iso bs=8M
<grimo> Ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu 12.04 LTS server... Durante l'installazione del sistema operativo, fallisce l'installazione rete e non prosegue.
<URUS> busy87: eh a volte da errore ridurre
<enzotib> Bricconcello, una volta creata la ISO segui la procedura usuale per fare la USB
<jAmbalo> enzotib, il primo e: GLX-Dock (Cairo-Dock con OpenGL) il secondo è : Docky
<busy87> URUS io l'ho fatto molte volte ed è andato sempre a buon fine
<Bricconcello> Quindi enzo dal dvd c he mi hanno mandato posso crare la iso e la metto sulla chiavetta?
<busy87> l'ho fatto sempre da live
<checco> ciao a tutti sto seguendo questa guida , ma non riesco http://vivilinux.altervista.org/whatsapp-linux-pidgin/?doing_wp_cron=1383402036.4695620536804199218750
<URUS> conviene avviare con gparted creare 50gb per windows 50 gb per linux e il resto per tutto
<akis24> Bricconcello: esattamente
<URUS> cosi risolvi velocemente e poi è facile da gestire
<Bricconcello> Che nome gli do alla iso?
<busy87> 50gb per windows sono pochi.. po dipende per cosa lo usi
<URUS> se si fa quel lavoro conviene anche creare le table del hd prima
<URUS> busy87: solo per windows
<busy87> Bricconcello quello che vuoi
<URUS>  i programmi io le metto apparte
<URUS> windows 7 completamente aggiornato ocupa 25 o 27 gb
<Bricconcello> Bene, ci provo...al massimo mi sparo. Comunque ho hd di 250 gb quanto gli do a xubuntu e a windows?
<URUS> cazzate scusa da 20 a 23 gb piu o meno
<URUS> Bricconcello: anche io ho da 250
<URUS> ho fatto 50+50+il resto
<enzotib> jAmbalo, il primo
<Bricconcello> Come 50 + 59? Io ho windows e android, android da 4gb, come posso cancellarlo? E poi come faccio, creo a finco a windows una partizione da 50 gb?
<Bricconcello> E il resto come fcc?
<Bricconcello> :)
<URUS> Bricconcello: ti ho capito al 50%:)
<Bricconcello> Lol ah ah ah allora ho anche android sul pc come lo cancello come partizione? Poi, per le partizioni, come faccio? Creo una partizione da cinquanta gb per xubuntu ? E il resto come faccio?
<Bricconcello> :)
<URUS> Bricconcello: scarica la live di gparted o una live di ubuntu che abbia gparted
<URUS> dal menu fai new table, questo eliminera tutto ma TUTTO
<URUS> poi fai tasto destro sotto sul hd e fai aggiungi e crei una partizione di 50ntfs
<URUS> poi crei una partizione linux di 50 ext4, credo si chiama cosi
<URUS> poi crea una partizione con tutto quello che resta e la formati in ntfs
<Bricconcello> allora, ricapitolando io ho gia xubuntu da mettere sulla usb. Se voglio rimanere windows e a fiamco mettere linux?
<URUS> cosi que la vedi sia da linux che windows
<URUS> Bricconcello: mmm fai cosi avvia con la live, fai partire g parted e fai uno screenshoot
<Bricconcello> urus ora prima di provare su netbook provo su fisso con dvd, come setto il bios.
<Bricconcello> ?
<URUS> Bricconcello: come avvio da dvd
<URUS> :)
<Bricconcello> Cioè lanciare xubuntu, la live appena accendo il pc da dvd
<Guest15848> salve, ho un problema con grub, non capisco se e installato o no, rimane il fatto che ho tolto la partizione in cui avevo linux e ora non mi trova piu nemmeno windows
<Guest15848> qualcuno cosi gentile da dare una mano? grazie
<Bricconcello> :)
<MarcoFe> ragazzi ciao a tutti
<MarcoFe> ho un dubbio
<URUS> Bricconcello: si
<MarcoFe> Build the new kernel by using "ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=${CCPREFIX} make" <=== secondo voi cosa vuol dire?
<URUS> Bricconcello: ci sono guide per gparte
<MarcoFe> devo digitare da linea di comando quello?
<URUS>  non è dificile usarlo
<Bricconcello> Vbb grazie
<xiaoy> Guest055, usa il disco di ripristino di windows e reinstall il bootloader di winzoz nell'mbr
<Guest15848> non e possibile farlo dal live di ubuntu?
<xiaoy> Guest055, se vuoi ripristinare il bootloader si win, no
<xiaoy> *di
<Guest15848> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347321/
<Guest15848> non e gia installato il boot loader di win?
<Guest15848> (io non ho il cd di win)
<akis24> Guest15848: :  apri il terminale da live dai sudo apt-get install syslinux  e quando ha finito dai sudo dd if=/usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin of=/dev/sda
<Guest15848> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6347331/
<akis24> Guest15848: togli il disco  e riavvia
<Guest15848> gia provato, mi apre grub... hai presente, scrive errore e poi grub>_ ... non trova win
<akis24> Guest15848: quando hai provato ?
<Guest15848> 2 secondi fa, dopo aver rimesso a posto le partizioni, togliendo linux
<akis24> Guest15848: devi provare ora dopo i comandi che hai dato da live
<Guest15848> ah capisco
<Guest15848> ora provo
<master1986> Ciao a tutti
<master1986> crontab non mi funziona correttamente, cioè lo script non parte
<master1986> Se provo a lanciare lo script da terminale ad esempio   ./script.sh   esso funziona benissimo
<master1986> su crontab ho la seguente riga:   02 16 * * * root /home/master1986/Scrivania/script.sh
<master1986> Ma non parte, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<B1z2aRr0n3> Ciao master1986; credo ci sia un errore..
<caveat-> master1986: ora hai messo al posto di 02 7 ad esempio?
<caveat-> fra un po' saranno le 16:07
<master1986> premetto che utilizzo il tcsh come shell per motivi di applicazione
<master1986> quindi per modificare il cron sono costretto a utilizzare sudo crontab-e
<B1z2aRr0n3> crontab, per esperienza persoanle, non verifica con frequenza /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<caveat-> crontab -e è il modo di editare i cronjobs
<caveat-> master1986: perché sudo e root?
<master1986> caveat se faccio questo mi esce questo errore
<B1z2aRr0n3> dovresti mettere un tempo di 5 minuti nel futuro per vedere effettivamente se funziona. invece perchè metti "root" prima dello script?
<master1986> ragazzi perchè mi da quest'errore se faccio crontab -e
<master1986> bin sh: 1: /usr/bin/vim: not found
<caveat-> non hai vim installato
<B1z2aRr0n3> ok. perchè hai impostato vim come editor di default ma non lo hai instalalto.
<master1986> E per editarlo normalmente devo fare il cambio di shell da tcsh a bash
<master1986> insomma un casino :(
<caveat-> master1986: dai "which vim"
<master1986> Provo subito
<B1z2aRr0n3> fai export EDITOR="vi"
<master1986> mi da : export: Command not found.
<master1986> forse xche ho la schell tcsh?
<Sara> Ciao a tutti! Qualcuno sa quale sia una versione di Ubuntu adatta a un pc che non il pae? Ho provato la 13.10, la 12.4 lts, xubuntu ma non vanno bene! Grazie...
<B1z2aRr0n3> così nella shell attuale usi vi invece di vim. prova anche a fare "env | grep -i editor "
<master1986> ho fatto: env | grep -i editor e il comando è andato
<master1986> ma se faccio crontab -e
<B1z2aRr0n3> Sara, la tua CPU supporta PAE?
<Sara> no
<master1986> Mi da questi due errori: /bin/sh: 1: /usr/bin/vim: not found             e poi crontab: "/usr/bin/vim" exited with status 127
<caveat-> master1986: se quel comando non ti ha dato output vuol dire che la variabile d'ambiente EDITOR non è settata
<caveat-> master1986: dai which vim
<B1z2aRr0n3> master1986,  fai così : "sudo apt-get install vim"
<Sara> cioè, non lo so se la supporta, mi dà un messaggio di errore in cui dice che non c'è la pae
<master1986> caveat wich vim da command not found, provo a installare vim
<caveat-> master1986: se vuoi usare vim
<master1986> vorrei usare nano
<B1z2aRr0n3> Sara, mmm prova a dare questo: "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i pae"
<caveat-> allora dai which nano
<B1z2aRr0n3> ti da una riga tipo: "flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep [.....]"
<caveat-> e poi: export EDITOR=path/di/nano
<master1986> ecco
<master1986> ho installato vim
<master1986> e dando crontab -e esce vim come ditor con il cront
<master1986> Ma non lo so usare :|
<caveat-> digita i
<caveat-> e poi scrivi
<master1986> e per salvare?
<caveat-> quando hai finito darai  :wq!
<B1z2aRr0n3> master1986,  .. quale editor sai usare allora?
<master1986> Nano
<B1z2aRr0n3> e alllra fai "export EDITOR=nano"
<master1986> provo
<B1z2aRr0n3> e poi fai "crontab -e"
<master1986> Strano ragazzi faccio  export EDITOR=nano
<master1986> e mi da: export: Command not found.
<caveat-> master1986: sei su *BSD?
<B1z2aRr0n3> ad ogno modo, prov a modificare il tuo crontab da: "02 16 * * * root /home/master1986/Scrivania/script.sh" a "02 16 * * * /home/master1986/Scrivania/script.sh"
<master1986> bsd cosa sarebbe?
<master1986> scusate l'ignoranza
<caveat-> su che distro sei?
<Sara> B1z2aRr0n3  mi dice che cat non è un comando... l'ho scritto nel cmd di windows...
<master1986> Ubuntu 13.10 l'ultima uscita
<caveat-> forse su tcsh export appunto non è il modo di settare le variabili d'ambiente
<master1986> vim è buono come editor?
<master1986> faccio una cosa cambio shell e provo a cambiare editor
<caveat-> master1986: dai setenv EDITOR=/path/di/nano
<master1986> setenv: Variable name must contain alphanumeric characters.
<xiaoy> setenv EDITOR /usr/bin/nano
<caveat-> anzi no
<caveat-> sì senza =
<master1986> perfetto
<master1986> mi apre nano
<master1986> però
<master1986> se chiudo il terminale
<master1986> e lo riapro e faccio
<master1986> crontab -e mi ridà vim
<caveat-> perché era settata solo temporaneamente
<caveat-> per averlo definitivo credo si debba mettere in .tcshrc
<xiaoy> ~/.cshrc
<master1986> quindi come faccio ?
<master1986> è possibile farlo? comunque posso sempre farlo temporaneamente
<caveat-> touch .tcshrc   e quindi  echo "setenv EDITOR /usr/bin/nano" >> ~/.tcshrc
<caveat-> touch ~/.tcshrc
<caveat-> poi darai source .tcshrc
<master1986> perchè mi da Unmatched ".
<caveat-> quando?
<master1986> allora faccio prima touch .tcshrc
<master1986> poi?
<caveat-> echo "setenv EDITOR /usr/bin/nano" >> ~/.tcshrc
<master1986> ok poi? posso chiudere?
<caveat-> e poi source ~/.tcshrc
<master1986> ok
<master1986> chiudo e riapro ?
<caveat-> ok
<master1986> perfetto
<master1986> Funziona :D
<master1986> sei un grande :-)
<caveat-> e il cronjob?
<master1986> ti ringrazio tantissimo ora devo solo settare bnee il cront
<master1986> ti dico subito
<master1986> Allora il cronjob è questo: 43 15 * * * /home/master1986/Scrivania/run.sh
<master1986> praticamente è collegato ad un programma che tramite terminale genera delle mappe grafiche
<master1986> Se vado su terminale è faccio:   ./run.sh funziona benissimo
<master1986> Ora l'obbiettivo è quello che deve partire da solo
<master1986> ad un ora precisa
<master1986> provo a settarlo alle 16.31
<caveat-> fai 32
<EnigmaMachine_> 'sera! posso scroccare un'informazione su Lubuntu a qualcuno?
<B1z2aRr0n3> Sara, scusa, credovo fossi con Linux. in windows non so come fare per vedere. se sai la cpu, prov aa cercare su internet
<master1986> Scusa ma è cambiato qualcosa?
<master1986> adesso il programma che utilizzavo non funziona più
<akis24> !chiedi | EnigmaMachine_
<ubot-it> EnigmaMachine_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<master1986> nel senso quando vado a dare comando sul terminale mi dici command not found
<master1986> mi sembra sia cambiato qualcosa nel terminale tipo
<master1986> mester1986-desktop:~>
<master1986> l'onda e la virgola non me la ricordo sinceramente
<EnigmaMachine_> Per il mio vecchio netbook (samsung N450 con processore Intel 1.66 GhZ) devo scaricare la versione 32 bit o Lubuntu?
<master1986> può essere?
<caveat-> master1986: beh è probabile sì, perché dopo il source .tcshrc stai usando una configurazione diversa
<master1986> Azz
<master1986> come posso fare per riaggiustarlo?
<caveat-> master1986: per riaverla basta fare il source della configurazione precedente
<caveat-> master1986: non ho capito se la tcsh la stai usando solo ora
<caveat-> o usi anche altre shell
<master1986> se faccio
<akis24> EnigmaMachine_:  si 32 o 64 bit come vuoi tu
<master1986> echo $SHELL
<master1986> mi da: /bin/tcsh
<caveat-> che ti dà?
<EnigmaMachine_> grazie akis24, ci sono differenze notevoli di prestazione tra le due o è la stessa cosa?
<caveat-> master1986: e quindi usi e usavi sempre tcsh?
<master1986> si si sempre questa
<master1986> anche quando ho fatto il source
<akis24> EnigmaMachine_: direi meglio sfruttare quell oche si ha quindi 64 bit ma girano entrambe
<caveat-> forse c'è un .cshrc
<master1986> però fino a pochi minuti fa funzionava
<EnigmaMachine_> perfetto akis24, grazie ancora!
<caveat-> dai cd
<akis24> di nulla
<caveat-> e poi ls -la | grep "csh"
<master1986> si
<master1986> mi da queste due cose:
<master1986> -rw-r--r--  1 master1986 master1986 1584 nov  1 10:47 .cshrc
<master1986> -rw-rw-r--  1 master1986 master1986  28 nov  2 16:26 .tcshrc
<caveat-> master1986: allora per riavere la conf. precedente dai source .cshrc
<caveat-> ma prima
<caveat-> dai  cat .tcshrc >> .cshrc
<master1986> ok ora faccio source .cshrc
<master1986> ?
<caveat-> prima il cat e poi il source sì
<master1986> niente è sempre lo stesso purtroppo non va
<master1986> è normale che compare l'onda e la virgola chiusa?
<master1986> forse devo riavviare il pc?
<caveat-> master1986: dai reset
<master1986> riavvio?
<caveat-> no, comando
<master1986> ho fatto
<master1986> reset
<master1986> scritto reset
<master1986> riavviato il terminale ma è sempre uguale, mi sa che devo reinstalalre tutto?
<caveat-> non direi
<master1986> allora
<master1986> caveat
<master1986> Se faccio l'operazione
<caveat-> master1986: chsh che dice?
<master1986> Mi fa lo swich
<master1986> cioè mi passa da
<caveat-> master1986: ma   tail -n 2 ~/.cshrc  che ti dà?
<master1986> allora
<caveat-> e    wc -l ~/.cshrc  che ti dà?
<master1986> facendo
<master1986> prima come hai detto sopra si fa lo swich e scompare l'onda
<master1986> infatti il programma funziona bene
<caveat-> dici dando "reset" ?
<master1986> Ma se chiudo il terminale e lo riavvio mi riporta alla configurazione dell'onda
<master1986> Senza reset
<master1986> facendo
<master1986> cat .tcshrc >> .cshrc
<caveat-> aspetta aspetta
<caveat-> cosa intendi con "situazione con onda"?
<master1986> Allora facendo i due passaggi di sopra
<master1986> Da: master1986-desktop:~>   cambia a master1986@master1986-desktop->
<caveat-> dai:  cat .cshrc | grep -i "ps1"
<master1986> E il programma funziona, ma se chiudo il terminale ritorno a come ero prima
<master1986> ok chiudo o scrivo "reset"?
<caveat-> no dai:  cat .cshrc | grep -i "ps1"
<master1986> poi?
<caveat-> non ti stampa niente?
<master1986> no
<caveat-> dai   tail -n 4 ~/.cshrc
<master1986> mi va a capo
<master1986> mi esce 4 volte: setenv EDITOR /usr/bin/nano
<caveat-> ecco, hai dato un po' troppe volte il comando
<caveat-> dai nano ~/.cshrc  e cancella tutte le ultime righe uguali, tranne una da lasciare
<master1986> perfetto
<caveat-> wc -l ~/.cshrc  che ti dice?
<master1986> 70 /home/master1986/.cshrc
<caveat-> dai rm ~/.tcshrc
<master1986> fatto
<master1986> devo chiudere
<master1986> ?
<caveat-> no
<caveat-> adesso qual è il problema/comportamento non adeguato?
<master1986> Nessuno :D
<master1986> ho riavviato il terminale  e funziona :)
<master1986> ritornato -> e sparita l'ondina
<caveat-> ma la tilde
<caveat-> ti notifica solo forse se sei nella tua $HOME o meno
<master1986> non so dirti caveat so solo che dopo le ultime operazioni che mi hai fatto fare si è settato tutto come prima
<master1986> fatto sta che se faccio ora crontab -e
<master1986> Esce nano e il cron :)
<caveat-> ok
<master1986> e il programma funziona bene
<master1986> Ora vorrei impostarlo
<master1986> Allora ho creato un file .sh che ho in Scrivania
<caveat-> eh, trovare il motivo per cui da crontab non funziona non è facile
<caveat-> dovresti provare prima a vedere intanto se cron ti esegue cose semplici
<master1986> Se faccio terminale e scrivo ./run.sh
<master1986> funziona correttamente
<caveat-> per esempio aggiungi in crontab -e
<caveat-> la linea
<master1986> Si dimmi
<caveat-> * * * * * echo "Hello" >> /home/master1986/prova.txt
<caveat-> se dai pwd che ti dà?
<master1986> ma devo crearlo il file txt?
<caveat-> master1986: no
<caveat-> lo dovrebbe creare automaticamente, se funziona
<master1986> provo
<caveat-> pwd che ti dà?
<master1986> pwd è un comando su terminale?
<caveat-> sì
<master1986> home/master1986
<caveat-> ok
<master1986> Prova.txt
<caveat-> e date?
<master1986> l'ha creato
<caveat-> date che ti dà?
<master1986> sab  2 nov 2013, 17.10.28, CET
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<caveat-> ok
<master1986> che dici proviamo'
<caveat-> cat prova.txt quindi contiene "Hello" no?
<master1986> Si hello
<caveat-> quindi cron funziona
<master1986> Speriamo :9
<master1986> proviamo a fare il conr di run.sh
<caveat-> prova
<master1986> va bene così?
<master1986> 15 17 * * * /home/master1986/Scrivania/run.sh
<caveat-> al posto del 15 metti 17
<caveat-> poi salva ed esci da nano
<master1986> ho invertito vediamo un pò
<master1986> il terminale si aprirà da solo?
<master1986> niente non è partito
<caveat-> no, non invertire
<caveat-> 17 andava bene
<caveat-> metti 20 17 * * *
<master1986> fatto vediamo
<caveat-> e dove le disegna le mappe?
<master1986> conosci grads?
<caveat-> no
<master1986> è un software che plotta mappe meteo di analisi modellistica
<master1986> le salva in una cartella nel desktop
<master1986> in cui ho messo io il percorso
<master1986> niente non parte
<master1986> Allora praticamente questo programma funziona così
<master1986> Apri il termine----> scrivi: grads e premi invio
<master1986> Poi fai: run "nome_script.gs"
<master1986> e te le disegna
<caveat-> master1986: che ti dà which csh ?
<master1986> bin/csh
<caveat-> nella riga del crontab
<caveat-> metti /bin/csh davanti a /home/maste.........
<caveat-> * * * /home/master1986/Scrivania/run.sh
<master1986> lascio lo spazio tra csh e /home
<master1986> o unico?
<caveat-> 26 17 * * * /bin/csh /home/master1986/Scrivania/run.sh
<master1986> vediamo
<master1986> comuque nel file run.sh ho questo comando:
<master1986> grads -blc "/home/master1986/Scrivania/grads/scripts/script.gs"
<master1986> caveat funziona :)
<caveat-> really?
<master1986> yes :)
<master1986> senti hai idea di come modificare una data
<master1986> in un file?
<caveat-> spiega meglio
<master1986> ho scritto un post
<master1986> nel forum
<master1986> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=568046
<caveat-> master1986: per l'esecuzione al boot userai ancora crontab che però inizierà con  @reboot
<caveat-> intendo la linea del cronjob relativo
<master1986> posso utilizzare
<master1986> anche
<master1986> all'avvio sfruttando applicazioni d'avvio
<master1986> Si utilizzerò comunque crontab
<caveat-> non lo conosco
<master1986> Solo che quella data nn si aggiorna bene
<master1986> non si sovrascrive ma si aggiunge
<caveat-> e per l'inversione devi mettere date +%y%m%d
<caveat-> %Y maiuscolo
<caveat-> master1986: la stringa è presente nel file oppure nel nome del file?
<master1986> ho questa stringa
<master1986> 'open /home/master1986/Scrivania/CENTRONORD3KMNMM/grads/20131102060000_dati'
<master1986> praticamente ogni giorno ad un ora si devono modificare
<master1986> solo le prime 8 cifre vale a dire
<master1986> 20131102
<master1986> lasciando intatto il resto
<master1986> è una stringa del file presente alla seconda linea
<caveat-> al posto di 20131102 metti $(date +%Y%m%d)  quindi:  'open /home/master1986/Scrivania/CENTRONORD3KMNMM/grads/$(date +%Y%m%d)060000_dati'
<master1986> devo modificare il file scritpt oppure il comando?
<master1986> cioè questo
<master1986> scusa la riga dello script sh oppure del file gs?
<caveat-> cos'è file gs?
<caveat-> master1986:
<master1986> allora
<master1986> un amico del forum ha generato questo comando
<master1986>  sed -i "s/[0-9]\{6\}/$(date +%Y%m%d)/" /home/master1986/Scrivania/grads/scripts/scritp.gs
<master1986> che va a modificare la data contenuta nel file script.gs
<master1986> praticamente nel file script.gs c'è questa riga
<master1986> 'open /home/master1986/Scrivania/CENTRONORD3KMNMM/grads/20131102060000_dati'
<caveat-> non capisco l'estensione .gs
<caveat-> hai 2 script bash?
<caveat-> cioè, csh
<jAmbalo> sera ragazzi
<master1986> Allora
<master1986> ho uno script
<master1986> che è un .gs (è un file testo)
<master1986> praticamente alla prima riga di questo file
<jAmbalo> ho appena installato ububtu 13.10 32bit come sposto la barre laterare?
<master1986> ho una data
<master1986> fatta così
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, ma non l'avevi installato in precedenza
<master1986> 'open /home/master1986/Scrivania/CENTRONORD3KMNMM/grads/20131102060000_dati'
<cristian_c> ?
<jAmbalo> cristiannnnnnnnnnnn prima avevo il 12.4 ;(
<caveat-> master1986: ma perché hai scelto proprio l'estensione .gs?
<master1986> Perchè gs sarebbe l'estensione dei file grads
<master1986> come ad esempio doc, dwg ecc
<jAmbalo> cristian_c, e non si poteva fare
<caveat-> master1986: se dai   file script.gs che ti dice?
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, unity-tweak-tool
<master1986> .gs: ISO-8859 text, with CRLF line terminators
<caveat-> master1986: non so se è uno script di shell
<caveat-> ad esempio in testa non ha #!/bin/csh
<caveat-> e poi lo hai reso eseguibile con chmod u+x script.gs ?
<master1986> si ha impostato
<master1986> un chmod
<master1986> di sui quando ho installato grads
<master1986> comunque con
<master1986> il comando creato dall'utente nel forum
<master1986> la data si cambia da sola
<master1986> ma non si sovrascrive ma si aggiunge, forse non è fattibile come cosa?
<caveat-> master1986: così:  echo "open /home/master1986/Scrivania/CENTRONORD3KMNMM/grads/$(date +%Y%m%d)060000_dati" > path/di/script.gs
<caveat-> fai uno script con dentro quello
<caveat-> e in testa credo si debba comunque mettere #!/bin/csh
<caveat-> cristian_c: si deve mettere?
<cristian_c> caveat-, che cosa?
<caveat-> #!/bin/csh in testa a uno script di shell
<caveat-> shell di default: tcsh
<caveat-> master1986: come lo chiami? script.sh?
<cristian_c> caveat-, mi sembra di sì
<cristian_c> caveat-, hai dei file di esempio?
<caveat-> cristian_c: un qualunque script di shell
<master1986> mi da
<master1986> ./file.sh: 2: ./file.sh: cannot create path/di/script.gs: Directory nonexistent meteolucania@meteolucania-desktop->
<master1986> ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> master1986, ah, ma non riesci a lanciarli?
<caveat-> master1986: no, al posto di pat/blabla devi mettere il percorso assoluto di script.gs
<cristian_c> master1986, come li lanci?
<master1986> ./file.sh: 2: ./file.sh: cannot create path/di/script.gs: Directory nonexistent master1986@master1986-desktop->
<master1986> no
<caveat-> master1986: dov'è script.gs?
<master1986> In
<caveat-> master1986: in?
<cristian_c> ?
<master1986> home/master1986/Scrivania/util/grads/scripts/script.gs
<cristian_c> che roba è gs?
<caveat-> echo "open /home/master1986/Scrivania/CENTRONORD3KMNMM/grads/$(date +%Y%m%d)060000_dati" > home/master1986/Scrivania/util/grads/scripts/script.gs
<master1986> provo subito e tiaggiorno :
<caveat-> cristian_c: tu conosci opengrads?
<caveat-> master1986: aspetta
<jAmbalo> ragazzi o installato Unity Tweak Tool ma come si sporta la barra da sx in giù? con ubuntu 13.10?
<caveat-> fai cat file.sh
<caveat-> posta l'output
<cristian_c> caveat-, no
<caveat-> cristian_c: neanch'io
<cristian_c> caveat-, ma cosa c'entra con sh?
<master1986> cristian_c ti serve qualche aiuto?
<cristian_c> io, no?
<caveat-> cristian_c: deve aggiornare una stringa (data) presente nel file script.gs
<cristian_c> *.
<cristian_c> non ora
<cristian_c> caveat-, sicuro che sia uno script?
<master1986> io lo so usare bene se a qualcuno servono aiuti vi posso aiutare :)
<caveat-> cristian_c: script.gs ha l'aria di essere uno script
<caveat-> cioè è uno one-liner di comando
<caveat-> deve essere qualcosa di creato proprio da quel grads
<cristian_c> caveat-, ha l'aria o è?
<master1986> Si è uno script ma ha una riga iniziale contenente
<master1986> una data che sarebbero i dati
<caveat-> 'open /home/master1986/Scrivania/CENTRONORD3KMNMM/grads/20131102060000_dati'
<master1986> Ogni giorno devo variarla altrimenti poi mi fa le mappe su dati vecchi
<cristian_c> master1986, beh, ha qualcosa a che fare con bash?
<master1986> cristian_c è tutto perl
<cristian_c> aj
<master1986> all'interno
<cristian_c> *ah
<cristian_c> script perl
<master1986> si si
<cristian_c> c'entra una mazza con bash
<master1986> devo modificare automaticamente
<master1986> la data perchè il pc è acceso da solo
<caveat-> master1986: ma allora script.gs è uno script Perl?
<master1986> Si è uno script perl
<caveat-> ok, allora cat file.sh che ti dice?
<master1986> scusa
<master1986> se non te l'ho detto
<cristian_c> caveat-, ma va :D
<mac89> salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi, come faccio ad aggiungere un utente al file sudoers
<master1986> Praticamente mi rida tutto lo script intero
<master1986> nel terminale
<caveat-> master1986: ma non è 2 sole righe?
<master1986> no
<master1986> è 2000
<master1986> :D
<caveat-> master1986: ma tu ti riferisci a script.gs?
<master1986> perchè stampa almeno 2000 mappe
<master1986> Si
<caveat-> no io dico lo script per l'aggiornamento della data
<caveat-> come l'hai chiamato
<caveat-> quello con estensione .sh
<cristian_c> mac89, in che occasione è stato creato l'utente?
<master1986> l'ho chiamato
<master1986> edita.sh
<master1986> praticamente lanciato da cron
<master1986> ti dovrebbe modificare la data di script.gs
<caveat-> mac89: non è sudo visudo a cui aggiungere: user-da-aggiungere ALL=(ALL) ALL ?
<caveat-> master1986: dai wc -l edita.sh
<master1986> ma in edita.sh
<master1986> non ho capito ancora che comando devo mettere
<caveat-> tu dimmi l'output
<caveat-> di wc -l edita.sh
<master1986> 4 edita.sh
<mac89> cristian_c:  io sono l'amministratore, poi ho creato un secondo utente con gli stessi privilegi, ma non riesce ad installare panchetti ed ad accedere a partizioni non caricate all'avvio
<caveat-> master1986: e cat edita.sh ?
<master1986> praticamente le rige che avevi scritto sopra
<master1986> che ho inserito male
<caveat-> non dovrebbero essere 4
<cristian_c> mac89, il suggerimento di caveat- funge?
<caveat-> master1986: fai così
<caveat-> rm edita.sh
<caveat-> e poi
<master1986> echo "open /home/master1986/Scrivania/grads/scripts/$(date +%Y%m%d)060000_dati" > path/di/script.gs
<master1986> avrò sbagliato io
<caveat-> l'hai cancellato?
<caveat-> cancellalo
<caveat-> rm edita.sh
<caveat-> poi nano edita.sh
<caveat-> e ci scrivi
<caveat-> echo "open /home/master1986/Scrivania/CENTRONORD3KMNMM/grads/$(date +%Y%m%d)060000_dati" > home/master1986/Scrivania/util/grads/scripts/script.gs
<caveat-> preceduta in testa da #!/bin/csh
<cristian_c> caveat-, non ho capito se si parla di .gs o di .sh
<cristian_c> XD
<caveat-> master1986: hai fatto?
<master1986> mi da
<master1986> Illegal variable name.
<master1986> se vado a fare da terminale
<master1986> ./edita.sh
<caveat-> wc -l edita.sh
<cristian_c> master1986, ma non si lanciano così
<master1986> e come?
<cristian_c> o almeno io non li lancio così :P
<caveat-> master1986: dov'è edita.sh?
<cristian_c> master1986, io gli .sh li lancio così: sh edita.sh
<master1986> in Scrivania
<caveat-> e tu sei lì?
<master1986> Si
<master1986> ma tra poco cedo :D che pazienza che avete siete bravissimi ;)
<caveat-> master1986: wc -l edita.sh
<caveat-> dimmi l'output
<master1986> 2 edita.sh
<caveat-> la prima riga è?
<jAmbalo_> chi mi aiuta a spostare Unity  in basso?
<cristian_c> non capisco perché fate dei casini immani
<cristian_c> jAmbalo_, ma guarda che ti ho già risposto
<cristian_c> jAmbalo_, ma te ne freghi
<caveat-> master1986: la prima riga è?
<jAmbalo_> che se si blocca ubuntu ogni 30 secondi e devo riavviare cristian
<master1986> #!/bin/csh
<caveat-> master1986: se dai $(date +%Y%m%d)060000_dati che ti dice?
<caveat-> no
<caveat-> echo $(date +%Y%m%d)060000_dati
<mac89> cristian_c:  io ho modificato la riga cosi %sudo	ALL=(ALL) ALL ma non funziona, devo riavviare per rendere effetivi i cambiamenti?
<cristian_c> jAmbalo_, ma non è che unity è pesante per il tuo pc
<cristian_c> ?
<master1986> caveat non ho capito come dare il comando
<caveat-> echo $(date +%Y%m%d)060000_dati
<master1986> mi dice
<master1986> Illegal variable name.
<caveat-> ecco
<caveat-> allora tcsh non accetta ciò
<caveat-> su bash funzionerebbe
<master1986> è un problema allora
<caveat-> è vero cristian_c?
<master1986> io devo per forza utilizzare tcsh
<master1986> :(
<caveat-> master1986: come mai?
<cristian_c> !fallback
<ubot-it> versione di GNOME minimale simile a GNOME 2: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/Fallback
<cristian_c> lol
<master1986> grads non funziona tu bash
<master1986> fa niente dai
<master1986> vi ringrazio comunque per la grossissima mano
<cristian_c> mac89, diciamo che una riavviata è necessaria
<caveat-> master1986: magari si può anche con (t)csh, ma non conosco la sintassi per quel comando
<caveat-> specifica
<cristian_c> caveat-, cosa?
<caveat-> cristian_c: sai qual è la sintassi di tcsh per quel comando?
<cristian_c> master1986, io ancora non ho capito il problema
<master1986> Cristian
<mac89> cristian_c: vabbe riavvio stiamo a vedere, per adesso grazie
<cristian_c> caveat-, ma perché non lancia l'sh e basta?
<caveat-> cristian_c: cioè questo → echo $(date +%Y%m%d)
<master1986> ho scritto una discussione sul forum
<caveat-> cristian_c: perché non è in bash né in sh
<caveat-> cristian_c: se tu da terminale dai echo $(date +%Y%m%d)  ti funaiona, vero?
<cristian_c> caveat-, certo che voi a complicare le cose siete bravissimi
<master1986> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=568046
<cristian_c> caveat-, facciamo chiarezza
<master1986> Comunque vi faccio i miei più grossi complimenti
<caveat-> cristian_c: aiutami
<cristian_c> caveat-, di che cavolo stiamo parlando
<master1986> certo che sapete tantissimi comandi di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<master1986> O_O
<cristian_c> master1986, puoi esporre il tuo problema in modo chiaro?
<master1986> io ora stacco che ho un pò di mal di testa ci sentiamo domani ragazzi grazie ancora di tutto
<master1986> buona serata cristian e caveat :)
<caveat-> cristian_c: così non vale.
<mac89> cristian_c: ciao, sono di nuovo qui a mio malgrado la modifica della riga non ha risolto il problema
<cristian_c> caveat-, sinceramente, avete fatto una marmellata tra sh  e perl
<cristian_c> mac89, uhm
<mac89> cristian_c: ma poi perché per montare una partizione chiede la mia password all'altro utente
<cristian_c> mac89, aspetta
<mac89> cristian_c: vai con calma mi assento per un pò per pausa cena :))
<mac89> presente :)
<cristian_c> mac89, ho trovato
<cristian_c> mac89, ripristina le cose come prima
<mac89> ok
<cristian_c> prima della modifica di caveat-
<mac89> fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mac89, da terminale: sudo adduser nome_utente sudo
<cristian_c> ovviamente, non conosco il nome del tuo utente
<cristian_c> sudo adduser pino sudo
<mac89> cristian_c: lol
<cristian_c> se l'utente è pino
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> mac89, digiti il comando con il primo utente
<cristian_c> e nel comando specifichi il secondo utente
<cristian_c> poi termini la sessione e accedi con il secondo utente
<mac89> il terminale non ha dato errori ora mi loggo con l'altro utente
<cristian_c> mac89, ok?
<cristian_c> esatto
<mac89> cristian_c: perfetto ora funziona ti devo un caffè :-D
<stefano_> scusate.per un problema di video "nero"........
<mac89> stefano_: posta la domanda in modo chiaro e se qualcuno sa la risposta ti risponderà :)
<mac89> domanda sul file rc.local si possono avviare solo "demoni" o anche programmi con gui
<cristian_c> mac89, ma hai risolto?
<mac89> cristian_c: perfetto ora funziona ti devo un caffè :-D
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> mac89, comunque, per lanciare i programmi è meglio non usare rc.local
<cristian_c> mac89, invece, utilizza l'avvio automatico
<stefano_> ho scaricato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu solo che quando arriva a caricare compare la schermata UBUNTU e poi niente sembra che si spenga solo il video....
<cristian_c> mac89, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico
<mac89> cristian_c: dove lo trovo su lubuntu l'avvio automatico
<cristian_c> mac89, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/AvvioAutomatico
<cristian_c> mac89, c'è la guida wiki
<mac89> cristian_c: ora do una letta grazie
<cristian_c> mac89, attenzione, che c'è una piccola differenza tra sessione lxde e sessione lubuntu
<cristian_c> comunque, è specificato
<mac89> cristian_c: si ho visto, ma posso avviare anche programmi sudo?
<cristian_c> stefano_, e rimane così^
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> mac89, uhm, sudo si usa solo da terminale
<cristian_c> mac89, però se usi gksu...
<cristian_c> mac89, ottieni qualcosa di simile all'avvio di gparted
<cristian_c> cioè, finestrella che ti chiede la password
<stefano_> si si sente il rumore di avvio di Ubuntu  ma non si vede niente
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> come se il sistema fosse avviato tranne il video
<stefano_> esatto
<cristian_c> stefano_, prova a premere ctrl+alt+f2
<cristian_c> oppure ctrl+alt+f1
<mac89> cristian_c: era quello che volevo evitare :) siccome ad ogni avvio devo avviare manualmente ipblock volevo automatizzarlo con il comando sudo ipblock -g ma nel rc.local non funziona
<cristian_c> mac89, certo, perché sudo chiede la password
<cristian_c> mac89, il punto è che in rc.local non hai bisogno di sudo
<mac89> cristian_c: quindi dovrei mettere solo ipblock -g
<stefano_> posso provare, l'ulteriore problema è che ho un solo pc in dual boot con win, quindi per provare qualsiasi cosa devo far ripartire il tutto
<cristian_c> mac89, esatto
<cristian_c> mac89, anche se a dir la verità non so cosa sia ipblock
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> stefano_, ah
<mac89> cristian_c: grazie di nuovo ora riavvio e vediamo se funziona, http://sourceforge.net/projects/iplist/
<cristian_c> mac89, ti chiedo di non postare in questo canale link esterni a ubuntu
<mac89> era il link di ipblock scusa :-(
<jAmbalo> ritornato dopo l'ennesimo riavvio forzato tramite ubuntu 13.10
<jAmbalo> dopo il grandissimo consigli di cristian_c di passare a lubuntu
<jAmbalo> adesso mi sono convinto
<jAmbalo> ma quale versione inserire?
<jAmbalo> cristian_c, ???
<capachab> buonasera
<capachab> ho un quesito tecnico su salamander c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<jAmbalo> ragazzi vorrei scaricare xubuntu dove lo posso trovare?
<jAmbalo> cristian_c???
<antonioaccolla> salve
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, dal sito ufficiale?
<Stefano_> Salve a tutti ho un problema, nel  forum non ho trovato soluzione, nel passare al 13.10 mi trovo con il video nero....
<Stefano_> sembra un problema con la scheda video
<cristian_c> Stefano_, sì, ricordo, hai fatto le prove suggerite?
<Stefano_> si senza nessun risultato
<cristian_c> Stefano_, nel senso che accedi alla shell?
<cristian_c> console tty
<cristian_c> *che non
<Stefano_> è come se avessi il video spento...............completamente nero
<cristian_c> Stefano_, ma vi accedi?
<Stefano_> da grub in poi no
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> Stefano_, dico a sistema avviato
<Stefano_> no
<cristian_c> Stefano_, e in modalità di ripristino?
<cristian_c> riesci ad accedere
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Stefano_, quali combinazioni hai usato?
<Stefano_> ho provato anche i ripristini..........niente
<Stefano_> da recovery  posso accedere alla shell con privilegi di root
<cristian_c> Stefano_, ah
<cristian_c> Stefano_, ok, ma quali combinazioni hai usato?
<Stefano_> scusami...combinazioni in che senso ?
<cristian_c> Stefano_, combinazioni di tasti
<Stefano_> quelle che mi avevi suggerito
<cristian_c> Stefano_, cioè?
<Stefano_> ctrl+alt+f2    ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> Stefano_, ok
<cristian_c> Stefano_, che scheda video è?
<Stefano_> ATI Mobility  Radeon HD5470
<cristian_c> Stefano_, ok
<cristian_c> Stefano_, mi pare che io abbia la stessa scheda video
<cristian_c> Stefano_, aveva ubuntu preinstallato, quindi non saprei dire
<Stefano_> ho un Asus su cui ho installato Ubuntu, in dual boot, già da un paio di anni e, fino ad ora, ne ero più che soddisfatto
<cristian_c> Stefano_, il problema è solo con la 13.10?
<cristian_c> Stefano_, però in live funge, vero?
<Stefano_> non saprei ...ho scaricato l'aggiornamento
<Stefano_> ed al riavvio ho avuto il problema....stai a vedere che è migliore Win............
<cristian_c> Stefano_, ah, hai fatto l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Stefano_, mica lo avevi detto...
<cristian_c> Stefano_, non è che hai pacioccato con driver e ppa?
<Stefano_> io non ho fatto niente di particolare, e non è certo la prima volta che aggiorno Ubuntu
<cristian_c> Stefano_, sicuro di non avere ppa?
<cristian_c> Stefano_, hai mai installato driver?
<Stefano_> ppa ?
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Stefano_> non credo di avere PPA, e no non ho mai installato driver
<cristian_c> Stefano_, ok, ma non sei sicuro
<Stefano_> no  non sono sicuro
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Stefano_, potrebbe essere quella la causa
<Stefano_> può darsi, ma la mia sensazione è che il sistema parta, solo che non vedo niente....
<cristian_c> Stefano_, però hai detto che non accedi neanche alle console tty, quindi...
<Stefano_> tty ?
<Stefano_> scusatemi ma certi termini non li conosco
<sandrinux> Stefano_, le console che lavorano in testuale
<sandrinux> senza grafica
<Stefano_> attraverso la recory posso accedere alla shell con privilegi root e lì credo di poter lavoare in testuale (non so con che limiti)
<sergios>  salve a tutti, ho installato un repositori che adesso vorrei togliere, se do il comando sudo apt-remove-repository sortirei alcun effetto?
<cristian_c> Stefano_, le shell  a cui si accede con ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> o f2
<cristian_c> Stefano_, credo senza limiti
<cristian_c> sergios, ti serve ppa-purge
<cristian_c> se è un ppa
<sergios> cristian_c si è un ppa
<cristian_c> !info ppa-purge
<ubot-it> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Stefano_> provo, datemi qualce minuto......
<sandrinux> avete esperienza di installazione su portatili col tastierino numerico a destra. Io ho un vecchio acer e non mi è mai capitato. Un amico vorrebbe installare su un laptop fatto così. Non dovrebbero esserci problemi, vero?
<mibofra> sandrinux, nessuno
<mibofra> sandrinux, se lo prova prima in live il tuo amico meglio così si accerta che funzioni tutto
<mibofra> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<mibofra> xD vabbé
<mibofra> è la voce prova ubuntu senza installarlo o in inglese try ubuntu
<sandrinux> ok, grazie mibofra , il problema magari sarà UEFI, devo leggere bene la guida prima di installare.
<mibofra> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mibofra> ;)
<sergios> cristia_ c grazie l'ho appena installato
<sandrinux> mibofra, sì, grazie, gli avevo già dato un'occhiata. Leggerò meglio prima di partire.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> Ciao
<sergios> vorrei installare wine, mi consigliate di installarlo da ubuntu software conter o dai dawnload del sito di wine hq?
<cristian_c> sergios, software center, ovviamente
<sergios> ;)
<cristian_c> sergios, se non vuoi avere casini con i pacchetti
<sergios> ci mancherebbe
<sergios> leggevo nella wiki di ubuntu che si potrebbe installare i repository (ecco il motivo di pps purge)
<sergios> dicevo: si potrebbe installare wine da repository esterni ma subito dopo dice che la versione installata da repo esterni non è stabile
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> sergios, evitare sarebbe meglio
<cristian_c> tutto ciò che ti serve (o quasi) si trova nei repo di ubuntu
<Stefano_> sono qua.senza aver ancora risolto nulla
<sergios> si infatti, inizialmente avevo installato il repo esterno ma poi ho purg(ato) il relativo ppa, adesso procedo ad installare da ub.soft. center
<Stefano_> con il comando ctr-alt f2 sono arrivato ad avere un video nero con il cursore in alto a sinistra senza però poter scrivere niente
<cristian_c> Stefano_, controlla di non avere ppa
<Stefano_> ok ma a questo punto come faccio ?
<cristian_c> Stefano_, da modalità di ripristino
<Bricconcello> Buonasera
<Bricconcello> oooo :)
<Bricconcello> Ci siete
<nannes> Bricconcello: ?
#ubuntu-it 2013-11-03
<Ralff> CIAU A TUTTI RAGAZZI
<Ralff> qualche brav'uomo riuscirebbe a darmi una mano con l'installazzione di Debian please
<Ralff> s
<Ralff> mi
<Ralff> serve aiuto
<Ralff> x debian
<Ralff> chiedo gentilemente, non so come fare
<Ralff> chi mi da una mano
<Ralff> prima volta che questa chat sembra un mortorio
<Ralff> chi ce
<Ralff_> aiuto!!!!!
<Ralff_> Ragazzi sto installando debian 7.2 da pendrive su un portatile asus con win 8 sono arrivato a partizionamento dischi ma quando faccio installzare sistama base mi da errore e mi rimanda al menu di scelta
<Ralff_> che faccio!
<Ralff_> che faccio!
<nannes> Ralff_: E' colpa di UEFI!  ;)
<nannes> Vuoi fare DualBoot Ralff_?
<Ralff_> col bios ho disattivato avvio protetto secur bios e attivato legacy, l'install l'ho fatto partire spegnendo e accendendo sciacciando ripetutamente esc e avviato usb 2  ma sopra mi dava anche efi usb 2 che se cliccavo non mi dava linstall
<Ralff_> ma no voglio fare solo debian
<Ralff_> e revocare quel maledetto Microsoft!
<Ralff_> Debian è un sistema unico a mio avviso meglio anche di xubuntu che avevo prima
<nannes> ah! Beh allora che problema c'è ... potresti lasciare anche UEFI volendo, ormai le nuove versioni lo supportano quasi completamente
<nannes> Ralff_: Ti chiederei qual è l'errore preciso che appare, ma non qui, che è il canale di ubuntu
<nannes> Vieni in PV oppure scrivi /join #debian-it
<Ralff_> vengo in pv
<Ralff_> ok
<Sagitt> se un pacchetto downlodabile tramite delle sorgenti ufficiali da problemi, chi va contattato?
<nannes> "sorgenti ufficiali" vuol dire tutto e niente :o)
<Sagitt> sistema appena installato
<nannes> Perchè per ufficiali s'intende "scaricate dalla fonte primaria, ovvero da chi l'ha creato"
<nannes> Ma se il software l'ha creato pincopallino, i sorgenti ufficiali di tale software  non sono mica responsabilità di ubuntu
<nannes> ;) mi capisci?
<Sagitt> io parlo di sorgenti apt :p
<Sagitt> repository
<Sagitt> chiamale come vuoi
<nannes> Ecco allora è diverso.  Da quale repository lo hai scaricato, e di che pacchetto si tratta?
<Sagitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1247506
<Sagitt> nannes: prego
<nannes> Oh you also filed a bug! could someone want anything more?
<nannes> Nella prima frase ti contraddici da solo
<nannes> Hai fatto l'upgrade oppure una fresh install??
<nannes> perché se hai fatto la fresh install, non serve dire "upgrade", confondi solo le idee!
<Sagitt> bhe
<Sagitt> ho aggiornato l'os della mia macchina
<Sagitt> facendo una installazione pulita
<Sagitt> è comunque un upgrade :D
<Rallf> s
<nannes> Sagitt: No, confondi solo le idee. Soprattutto leggendo quella frase da un punto di vista inglese
<Sagitt> si può editare?
<nannes> Non so, mai messo bug su ubuntu :P Però credo di  sì.
<nannes> Comunque ti stra-consiglio di farlo, ripeto.
<Sagitt> fatto
<Sagitt> corretto
<Sagitt> capisco ci siano migliaia di packages
<Sagitt> ma mi sembra strano nessuno abbia testato zoneminder - unico e serio sw di videosorveglianza - prima del rilascio di 13.10
<nannes> Non hai corretto nulla c'è ancora scritto "I upgraded" lol
<nannes> Devi scrivere
<nannes> I made a fresh install
<nannes> Sagitt: Ok quella frase è corretta, ora c'è tutto il resto da riparare  xD
<Sagitt> eddai nn sn perfetto in inglese
<nannes> l'inglese non è proprio il tuo forte eh, non si capisce molto  xD
<Sagitt> e comunque l'ultima parte
<Sagitt> lo han scritto sul forum
<Sagitt> di zoneminder
<nannes> infatti l'ultima parte è l'unica leggibile! xD
<mirko_> salve a tutti come faccio a recuperare un nome utente cancellato?
<nannes> mirko_: La domanda l'hai fatta un po' male
<nannes> Vuoi recuperare I DATI di quell'utente o cosa?
<mirko_> vorrei recuperare tutto
<nannes> Recuperare il "nome" non vuol dire niente, basta fare un utente nuovo con quello stesso nome e hai finito!
<nannes> Ecco.. E dimmi con quale modalità lo hai cancellato? In che modo?
<mirko_> ho una versione vecchia 8.10
<mirko_> dal mio user ho cancellato quello principale
<mirko_> se vado in home c'è la cartella
<mirko_> ma quando vado nel terminale per reimpostare la password mi dice l'utente non esiste
<nannes> sì ma COME l'hai cancellato?!  DA DOVE ?
<mirko_> da sistema amministrazione utenti e gruppi
<nannes> ok. Prendi la sua cartella dalla home, fai  Taglia/Incolla  in un posto sicuro
<nannes> Dopodichè ricrea l'utente con quel nome da "Sistema>Amministrazione>utenti e gruppi"
<mirko_> non me la fa tagliare
<nannes> devi farlo da root
<mirko_> ero in root
<mirko_> vedevo il mio user e quello di evo
<nannes> impossibile allora! perché non te la fa tagliare
<mirko_> non lo so
<mirko_> mannaggia
<nannes> root può fare tutto con le cartelle degli altri utenti
<nannes> tu non eri root.
<nannes> fai così
<nannes> fai LogOut
<nannes> e al login entra come root
<nannes> username: root        password:  quellachehaimesso
<mirko_> ma da terminale?
<mirko_> ora vedo il mio nome mentre root è grigio
<nannes> no non da terminale, dal login grafico
<mirko_> clicco su sblocca giusto
<nannes> revi riavviare però. Per terminare la sessione che sta occupando la cartella dell'utente
<mirko_> appena riavvio che devo fare
<nannes> arrivato al login grafico, entri come   root
<nannes> e fai taglia/incolla alla cartella che ti serve
<mirko_> ok ci provo
<mirko_> poi ti dico
<mirko_> mi spiace ma non ci riesco
<nannes> Perché non riesci'
<mirko_> che ne so nonsono molto pratico ancora di linux
<mirko_> cmq a dicembre mi prendo un nuovo pc e ci metto l'ultima versione di linux questa è un pochino vecchiotta
<mirko_> posso farti un'altra domanda
<nannes> senti, non serve un nuovo PC, io Lubuntu lo uso nel mio vecchissimo athlon
<nannes> quindi  puoi cambiare anche tenendo lo stesso computer!
<mirko_> è possibile mettere lubuntu da esterno
<nannes> Si chiedi tutto quel che vuoi
<nannes> sì
<nannes> su hard-disk esterno intendi? sì
<mirko_> perchè qui non mi va più il lettore cd
<mirko_> e poi rimetterlo qui
<mirko_> prendo questo hd lo metto in un altro pc come disco esterno installarci linux e rimetterlo in questo pc
<mirko_> si può fare cosi?
<nannes> mah sì, si potrebbe. Ma c'è da dire che bisogna prendere qualche accorgimento
<mirko_> tipo
<nannes> Dimmi è un computer fisso?
<mirko_> questo è un portatile
<mirko_> ok appena posso ci provo
<mirko_> grazie mille
<jekill> ho questo prob: ho un .tiff  clicco su proprieta per farlo aprire con un viewer diverso da quello di default seleziono shotwell ma alla rima visulizazione mi da errore e che non puo' allora provo a cambiare il visualizzatore sempre attraverso proprieta ma si bloccano  sia cartella che il win delle proprieta di quel file  succede con tutti i tiff
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<master1986> buongiorno a tutti
<master1986> sto cercando di eseguire un comando da script
<master1986> ma mi da un errore strano
<master1986> cd: can't cd
<akis24> master1986:  di solito si usa cd /percorso/ecc ecc  o per tornare indietro cd e basta
<master1986> Ciao akis24
<akis24> poi non saprei nel tuo caso
<akis24> ciao master1986
<master1986> Praticamente nel mio script c'è il classico comando
<master1986> cd Scrivania/master1986/cartella/
<master1986> e poi tutto di seguito i vari comandi
<master1986> ma se cado a dare il comando per far partire lo script mi da
<master1986> cd: can't cd to Scrivania/master1986/cartella/
<akis24> master1986: potresti provare a mettere lo script nella home  e cambiare percorso non sono certo che vada bene quel percorso
<akis24> master1986:  oppure potrebbe essere cd /home/scrivania/master1986/cartella/ ecc ecc
<master1986> Grazie akis24! funziona!
<akis24> di nulla master1986
<jekill> c'e' una dir dove ci sono le prefs su cosa apre cosa  ad esempio voglio eliminare cosa devo uare per aprire un tiff
<jekill_> freezato sistema :-(
<akis24> jekill_: puoi decidere tu con cosa aprire i vari file secondo i programmi che hai ovviamente di solito sono associati secondo i vari formati
<akis24> jekill_: cliccando col destro del mouse sul file da aprire dovresti avere opzione " apri con "
<jekill_> si ok, ma il mio problema e' proprio questo
<jekill_> se usi apri con lo fai solo in quella occasione
<akis24> jekill_:  se selezioni manualmente l'applicazione con cui aprire il file sotto trov ila spunta per associarlo sempre a quel programma
<akis24> trovi*
<akis24> jekill_: almeno su xubuntu è cosi ma credo anche con altri DE
<jekill_> se provo a chiedere le proprieta di un tiff si frezza la due win
<jekill_> quella della cartella e quella dell'info
<akis24> jekill_: roba da fax le tiff ?
<jekill_> e devo forzare la chiusura della win della dir ma mi sparisce tutto sul desktop
<jekill_> non  le tiff sono immagini generati in genere dalla macchine foto professionali
<akis24> jekill_:  di solito pensavo fossero raw  le foto
<akis24> jekill_: prova a dare un occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=184143
<jekill_> cmq sono anche generate dagli scanner
<jekill_> visto ma non risolve il problema
<jekill_> grazie cmq
<akis24> jekill_: sembra eye di gnome dovrebbe aprirli o evince
<jekill_> akis24, grazie cmq
<akis24> di nulla  jekill_
<Francesco964> buongiorno, io ho un problema relativo all'installazione di ubuntu.
<jekill_> il proble non e' come aprirli
<jekill_> ma perche' mi si freeza se chiedo le proprieta' di un tiff
<jester-> !dettagli Francesco964
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !dettagli | Francesco964
<ubot-it> Francesco964: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao Francesco964. che problema hai?
<Francesco964> ieri ho provato ad installarlo in parallelo a windows con il cd ma quando accendo il pc non mi viene proposto se usare windows o ubuntu come non lo avessi installato.
<B1z2aRr0n3> Francesco964, e cosa ti esce al boot? direttaemtne windows?
<jester-> fradeve: descrivi la procedura usata
<Francesco964> sono sicuro che è installato perchè se provo a lanciare l'applicazione contenuta nel CD di installazione mi dice che c'è gia una versione installata.
<Francesco964> si si compare direttamente wndows
<jekill_> reinstalla il grub
<jester-> Francesco964: installando cosa hai scelto al partizioanemnto
<jekill_> non e' che lo hai installato dentro win ?
<Francesco964> allora ho scaricato ubuntu e lo ho masterizzato su DVD poi ho riavviato il sistema ma non vedeva il CD. allora ho proceduto con il riavvio guidato di ubuntu e da li mi è partito
<Francesco964> ho scelto "install ubuntu inside windows" che quindi mi faceva fare la partizione del disco e si prendeva 40 GB per ubuntu
<jester-> fradeve: riavvio guidato?
<B1z2aRr0n3> Francesco964, credo che il problema sia il grub che non si è installato, oppure è installato e ha messo windows di default, però comunuqe dovresti vedere almeno qualche secondo al boot il grub. la soluzione potrebbe essere, avviare la macchina con una distribuzione live, poi reinstalalre il grub (magari verifica che effettivamente è installato linux). se hai bisogno cerco un buon link per reinstalalre il grub. ciao
<jester-> Francesco964: riavvio guidato?
<Francesco964> ok grazie.
<B1z2aRr0n3> Francesco964, ahhh!! dentro windows? allora qui sono ignorante.. si parla di Wubi? Ma non era stato eliminato dalle ultime versione wubi?
<Francesco964> si parlo di wubi
<jester-> fradeve: wubi è stato soppresso dal tanto  che andava bene
<Francesco964> io ho scaricato la 13.10 e ce lo ho dentro
<jester-> fradeve/ Francesco964  wubi è stato soppresso dal tanto  che andava bene
<jester->  Francesco964  balle
<Francesco964> non son qua di certo per raccontar balle ma per cercare di risolvere sto problema
<akis24> jekill_: provato da me a vedere proprieta' file .tiff nessun problema sara' qualcosa sul tuo sistema che non va' ..
<Francesco964> quindi che devo fare?
<jekill_> akis24,  lo supponevo, prova a scegliere shotwell come visualizzatore :-)
<jester-> Francesco964: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360583/is-there-wubi-for-ubuntu-13-10
<akis24> jekill_: non lo tengo ma vengono aperti tranquillamente dal visualizzatore documenti :)
<fradeve> jester-: fradeve è Francesco964 sono due persone diverse ;)
<cristian_c> lol
<jekill_> akis24,  si si li vedo con altri visulizzatori, ma il problema e' perche' mi si frezzano le due win
<jekill_> qualla della dir e quella delle proprieta di quel file
<Francesco964> ragazzi in conclusione cosa devo fare?
<akis24> jekill_: che file manager hai cosi per curiosita' ?
<cristian_c> Francesco964, se ubuntu ti interessa, partiziona il disco e installalo sul serio
<jekill_> uso ununtu 13.04 con gnome
<Francesco964> ma è quello che ho fatto, dalla versione di prova ho avviato immediatamente l'installazione e dopo il riavvio basta, non lo ho più visto
<jekill_> ho un vecchio pc con p4
<jester-> Francesco964: e 4 wubi dalla 12.10 non c'è piu
<Francesco964> che mi convenga reinstallarlo?
<akis24> jekill_:  quindi nautilus suppongo
<jekill_> si
<jester-> come fai ad averlo  nella 13.10
<Francesco964> ma che e so io? me lo trovo nell'elenco dei file
<jester-> elenco di cosa
<Francesco964> quello del cd di installazione
<jester-> si va bè
<jekill_> c...o
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> mibofra: alura
<akis24> jekill_: non saprei che dirti non dovresti avere problemi a leggere proprieta' ecc ovviamente io ho thunar usando xfce ma non credo sia quello il problema
<jekill_> ho tolto l'imagine dalla dir e ora non si inchioda piu
<jekill_> ma solo se la lascio nella di di origine che arriva da ma !
<jekill_> mac
<jekill_> bah
<sandrinux> buongiorno a tutti
<jekill_> bella questa, se il file e' sul desktop funziona tutto se e' in una cartella si freeza le due win
<akis24> jekill_:  mistero...
<jekill_> akis24, non ti crucciare tanto non risolvero di certo
<jekill_> prova tu a mettere un tiff in una cartella
<jekill_> va bin smetto perche' se no...
<akis24> eh no.... lo dico io ihihih
<akis24> jekill_:  funziona idem :)
<jekill_> azz son sfigato allora
<jekill_> :-)
<B1z2aRr0n3> jekill_,  io uso thumbview. molto leggero.
<jekill_> ho provato anche a creare una cartella ex-novo sul desktop ed un'altra su un hd esterno ma il risultato non cambia
<B1z2aRr0n3> Ma FRancesco 964 è scappato? Lo avete aggredito? magari aveva wubi da una vecchia installazione di ubuntu, possibile? anche io avevo letto che era stato rimosso dalla 13.
<jekill_> ma non 'e' il visulizzaore che si inchioda
<jester-> B1z2aRr0n3: ha cannato il trollaggio
<B1z2aRr0n3> jekill_, che visualizzatore usi? prova a vedere se è una tiff valida.. da una shel, dai "file <nomefile>"
<jekill_> B1z2aRr0n3,  il file lo vedo regolarmente con visulizzatore di imagini
<B1z2aRr0n3> jekill_, che cos'è? nautilus? quando chiedi le proprietà del file tiff?
<jekill_> ma il problema e' che appena scaricata l'imagine avevo chiesto le proprieta
<B1z2aRr0n3> jester-, cosa significa trollaggio? ?-|
<jekill_> che voleva proprore un probleme inesistente per rompere
<jekill_> e prendere in giro
<jekill_> si e' nautilus che s'incarta
<jekill_> dicevo se chiedo le proprieta di un tiff che e' dentro una acrtella si frezza
<jekill_> sia la win della cartella che quella della proprieta di quel file
<B1z2aRr0n3> potrebbe essere un difetto di nautilus. potresti aprire un bug.. magari è una tiff in un formato particolare.
<a7x> banbanban
<jekill_> e questo succede da dopo che provato una prima volta a cambiare il visulizzatore
<jekill_> sono tre tiff diverse
<B1z2aRr0n3> rieccomi.. riavviata la sessione in automatico.. non aveva piu RAM... :(
<B1z2aRr0n3> jekill_,  è un problema noto di nautilus.. su launchpad.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/1055171
<B1z2aRr0n3> quindi consolati.. non è un prob del tuo sistema.. :(
<jekill_> tnks
<a7x> !chat | B1z2aRr0n3
<ubot-it> B1z2aRr0n3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jekill_> cavolo hoi  cercato di trovare qualcosa, ma in inglese non ci avevo pensato, e' prio lo stesso problema
<jekill_> perche' nautilus non e' anche di ubuntu ?
<jekill_> B1z2aRr0n3,  grazie mille
<B1z2aRr0n3> ma figurati jekill_ . tendo sempre a cercare in inglese.. si trova piu' roba per le cose molto particolari.. nautilus è un file manager. usato da ubuntu..ma non svilupato da canonical..
<jekill_> sono molti di  piu gli inglesi ,a io lo mastico
<jekill_> capito ma e' cmq usato da ubuntu quindi se ho un problema non posso esporlo ?
<jekill_> c'e' modo di modicare la velocita di una sche di rete ?
<jekill_> per modificare intendo forza  il 10 mb anchiche' i100
<robbin_> ragazzi avrei un dubbio su ubuntu
<robbin_> mmm ma dove sono tutti?
<mibofra> Qui siamo xD
<jekill_> cy
<mibofra> robbin_: qual è il tuo dubbio?
<robbin_> il mio dubbio è semplice
<robbin_> ho win seven  64 bit e volgio installare ubuntu su virtual box
<robbin_> e ci siete?
<B1z2aRr0n3> robbin_, : esponi pure.
<robbin_> che tipo di ubuntu dovrei imstallare su virtual box 64 bit o 32 bit
<robbin_> vedo che avete subito la risposta pronta :)
<cybernova> robbin_, è indifferente
<robbin_> su ubuntu riuscirei a far partire un gioco con accelerazione 3D?
<cybernova> robbin_, credo che in una macchina virtuale faresti fatica
<robbin_> s ma e del 99 3dfx
<robbin_> non recente il gioco
<cybernova> robbin_, allora credo non ci siano problemi se hai un buona cpu
<robbin_> i problemi ci sono
<robbin_> è un gico per windows
<cybernova> robbin_, bisogna vedere se il gioco è compatibile con wine
<robbin_> e come faccio a saperlo?
<cybernova> robbin_, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&sTitle=Browse%20Applications&sOrderBy=appName&bAscending=true
<cybernova> cerca nel database
<robbin_> l'ho trovato ma non so interpretare
<sandrinux> robbin_, non ho capito. Hai windows e vuoi metterci sopra ubuntu in una macchina virtuale per farci girare un gioco per windows? Intravedo una soluzione migliore.
<robbin_> cioè come faccio a capire se va o non va
<Dig> salve ragazzi, ho un Hub per moltiplicare le porte USB, va editato qualcosa o basta attaccarlo?? Ci devo attaccare tastira, mouse e barcode.
<robbin_>  <sandrinux>  il fatto è questo il gico non è compatibile con win seven xp e vista ho provato a mettere sulla macchina virtuale win me ma non è compatibile con i files per l'accelerazione 3D
<sandrinux> ossignur...OK
<jester-> Dig: solo attaccato ma se non è alimentato è una ciofeca
<Dig> jester-, allora vado a comprarne uno alimentato. Questo me l'avevano regalato con un acquisto. Vanno tutti bene o devo avere attenzioni?
<jester-> Dig: che sia alimentao, va bene anche quello non alimantato se non attacchi tanta roba
<Dig> jester-, tastiera, mouse e lettore barcode
<jester-> prova male che vada qualche periferica da i numeri
<jester-> la usb non ce la fa a fornire la tensione necessaria
<Dig> jester-, l'ho montato ieri ma non va, sto facendo l'avanzamento di versione (da ubuntu 13.04 a 13.10) se come finisce non funziona vado a comprarne uno. Ma non funzionava manco la tastiera da sola
<B1z2aRr0n3> Dig, prova a cambiare porta usb del pc. a volte non tutte alimentano allo stesso modo. spesso quando attcci un device, consuma corrente la quale viene a mancare all'hub stesso per funzionare. comunque , quando lo colleghi da shell , prova a dare il comando "dmesg" e vedi cosa dice alla fine.
<B1z2aRr0n3> Dig, qualcosa tipo... [    1.378436] hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected
<Dig> B1z2aRr0n3, ok, grazie, appena finisce l'aggiornamento proverò. L'HUB che sto provando è comunque uno di quegli aggeggi che ti regalano se acquisti qualcosa...per cui non ci credo tanto. A spostarlo di porta ci avevo già provato.
<Dig> Grazie jester-, B1z2aRr0n3. Buona domenica
<tuocuggino> c'è qualcun altro, oltre a me, che quando il portatile ritorna dalla sospensione (apro lo schermo) si ritrova lo schermo nero? uso ubuntu 13.10 gnome
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, e poi cosa fai?
<tuocuggino> cristian_c,  bestemmio e lo spengo tenendo premuto il tasto di accensione
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, non riesci ad entrare in console tty?
<tuocuggino> no, non vanno
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, quali combinazioni hai provato?
<tuocuggino> per entrare nelle console è alt+f1, f2 ecc
<tuocuggino> le ho provate tutte
<tuocuggino> anche quella che ti fa tornare, dalle console, al desktop normale
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, no
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, ctrl+alt+f1, f2, ecc...
<tuocuggino> mmm in ogni caso ho provato anche quella combinazione
<tuocuggino> anche ctrl alt backspace che dovrebbe riavviare X, anche se non so se è ancora ativa
<tuocuggino> *attiva
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, controlla i log
<tuocuggino> ok sai quali devo guardare?
<tuocuggino> non mi sono mai messo a cercare nei log XD
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, ad esempio, il syslog
<B1z2aRr0n3> tuocuggino, forse il sistema anda in sospensione qualche modulo che poi non ricarica.
<tuocuggino> è enorme lol
<tuocuggino> ma devo cercare un errore?
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, cerca qualsiasi tipo di messaggio correlato
<tuocuggino> ok, devo cercarlo nei messaggi stampati da quando ho alzato lo schermo a quando l'ho spento forzatamente giusto?
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, più o meno
<cristian_c> un determinato intervallo di empo
<cristian_c> +t
<tuocuggino> Nov  3 12:55:33 marco-bubbuntu kernel: [49622.248888] PM: Finishing wakeup.
<tuocuggino> sembra buono
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, pastebinna
<tuocuggino> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/PdtWBw9m
<tuocuggino> ne ho messo solo un po'
<tuocuggino> l'ho accesso alle ore:
<tuocuggino> Nov  3 12:55:33
<cristian_c> Nov  3 12:55:33 marco-bubbuntu kernel: [49616.499888] PM: Syncing filesystems ... done.
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, quindi ieri non avevi eseguito lo shutdown
<tuocuggino> ieri ho semplicemente chiuso lo schermo
<tuocuggino> che dovrebbe far entrare il sistema in sospensione
<tuocuggino> poi oggi alle 12.55 l'ho riaperto
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, ah, ecco
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, non è proprio il massimo
<tuocuggino> perchè ? O.o
<cristian_c> lasciarlo acceso
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, hai provato anche con un tempo di sospensione nettamente minore?
<tuocuggino> è successo anche con una sospensione di un oretta circa
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, è una workstation?
<tuocuggino> un portatile normale:)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> scusa :P
<tuocuggino> ahah sono ancora studente ;)
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, solo con driver proprietari o anche con gli open?
<tuocuggino> gli unici proprietari sono quelli della scheda video
<tuocuggino> amd pultroppo
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, fai un test senza
<tuocuggino> ok proverò
<tuocuggino> strano perchè nella 12.10 non avevo problemi
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, sicuro di non riuscire ad accedere alle console tty?
<tuocuggino> riproverò ma credo di non riuscirci
<tuocuggino> nel caso cosa potrei fare?
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, ho controllato il log ma non ho riscontrato anomalie
<tuocuggino> grazie
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, anzi, dopo il sistema svolge anche le operazioni per connettersi alla rete wifi
<tuocuggino> lol
<cristian_c> il che testimmonia ce il sistema è attivo
<cristian_c> *che
<tuocuggino> io non vedo neache la freccia del mouse
<cristian_c> -m
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Ora faccio una domanda io
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> allora, da un bel po' di tempo ho il problema che i tasti volume non funzionano bene, sopratutto il toggle
<cristian_c> nel senso che lo premo e l'audio si disattiva, ma se lo ripremo l'audio non si riattiva
<cristian_c> allora, ho fatto un controllo in alsamixer e ho scoperto una cosa
<cristian_c> se premo il tasto, Master, Headphone e Speaker diventano muti
<cristian_c> se lo ripremo si riattiva soltanto Master
<cristian_c> come ripristino la funzionalità originaria del mute?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<Bricconcello> Salve
<Bricconcello> Chi mi aiuta?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Bricconcello
<ubot-it> Bricconcello: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sergios> salve a tutti, qualche giorno fa sono riuscito ad impostare la stampante allacciata in usb al mio router wifi e posso adesso stampare via wifi senza essere direttamente collegato al pc! succede però che se provo con altro sistema non-linux non riesco a stampare a meno che non stampoi prima una qualsiasi pagina da un pc-linux! qualche idea?
<sergios> (spero di essermi spiegato :P)
<cristian_c> sergios, sinceramente, non saprei
<sergios> cristia_c sto scrivendo nel forum sperando che qualcuno possa illuminarmi
<scalo> salve!
<scalo> ho installatu ubuntu 12.04 su un notebook di qulche anno fa... in "dettagli, grafica" mi dice driver sconosciuto, esperienza standard.
<scalo> significa che non riconosce la scheda video?
<cristian_c> sergios, ma gli altri SO la vedono?
<scalo> è un ati mobility radeon x1300
<cristian_c> scalo, apri un terminale
<scalo> cristian_c: ok
<cristian_c> scalo, poi, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> scalo, infine, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | scalo
<ubot-it> scalo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<scalo> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6352875/plain/
<cristian_c> scalo, da quel che vedo è tutto a posto
<sergios> cristian_c si, la vede, in impostazioni come inattiva; in coda di stampa dice stampante pronta e se provo a  stampare in coda di stmpa compare il processo ma sparisce quasi subito senza stampare nulla!
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV515/M52 [Mobility Radeon X1300]
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<cristian_c> sergios, forse perché è inattiva
<cristian_c> XD
<scalo> cristian_c, ok e che non sapevo come fare a vedere se stava funzionando. grazie!
<sergios> cristian_c inattiva nel senso che non impegnata in operazioni di stampa ma me la da con un pallino verde a fianco e in conda di stampa la da come "pronta"
<cristian_c> sergios, controlla i log, se presenti
<cristian_c> sergios, però qui si esce un po' dall'ambito ubuntu
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao a tutti. tuocuggino hai risolto il problema dello standby ?
<sergios> cristian_ c infatti penso che siamo fuori argomento del canale!
<jAmbalo> piccolo problema con gnome-shell su ubuntu 12.04 32 bit versione comunità sono scomparse riduci a icona e tutto schermo qualcuno sa se si possono ripristinare?
<cristian_c> sergios, comunque, controlla lo stesso
<jAmbalo> cristian_c , ciao
<cristian_c> jAmbalo, non ne ho idea
<tuocuggino> B1z2aRr0n3, ciao, secondo cristian_c devo provare a disattivare i driver proprietari della scheda video, e provare a vedere se ricapita.. proverò appena ho tempo
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao , intendi la icona "mostra desktop" ? prova a premere tasto SUPER+D  (sarebbe il tasto windos..)
<B1z2aRr0n3> tuocuggino, potrebbe essere. a volte alcuni moduli caricati impediscono la sospensione, a volte invece non vengono ricaricati al ripristino. prova coi driver open. a me capitava invece che i driver di virtualbox non permettessero la sospensione.
<B1z2aRr0n3> jAmbalo, ma intendi la icona "mostra desktop" ? quella che in genere è in basso a sinistra?
<tuocuggino> B1z2aRr0n3, driver di virtualbox? che intendi, perchè anche io ho virtualbox installato
<B1z2aRr0n3> tuocuggino, intendevo dire che io avevo messo la versione nuova scaricata da sito e questa usa dei drivers diversi, che impedivano la sospensione del notebook quando chiudevo il display. dovevi scaricare i moduli. poi ho messo la versione da repository e tutto funziona a dovere... a volte i driver proprietari creano problemi.
<tuocuggino> ah ok, beh proverò
<Guest055> ciao,  non riesco più a connettermi a internet, qui c'è la mia configurazione http://pastebin.com/APVkqSCn
<sergios> cristian_c nei log il messaggio di errore subito dopo la tentata operazione di stampa è: <<Preview: Could not find image named 'GenericPriner'>>
<cristian_c> Guest055, l'hai creata tu?
<Guest055> si
<cristian_c> Guest055, da quanto si verifica il problema?
<Guest055> fino a ieri funzionava
<Guest055> ora ho internet solo su windows
<cristian_c> Guest055, che cosa è accaduto ieri?
<Guest055> nulla, stamattina ho dovuto riavviare il router perchè non rispondeva più
<Guest055> però ora funziona, sono qui
<cristian_c> Guest055, ma funzionava con la stessa configurazione?
<Guest055> si
<Guest055> posso collegarmi via ssh da win quindi penso che non sia un problema di router
<B1z2aRr0n3> Guest055, ma linux si collega all'accesspoint/modem ?
<B1z2aRr0n3> Guest055, tu ti collegi via wifi o cavo al router/modem? ti viene dato un ip?
<Guest055> via cavo, dunque linux ha 192.168.2.202, mentre win 192.168.2.5
<Guest055> se provo a fare un ping su questi due indirizzi va tutto bene, le macchine sono attive
<Guest055> se da linux faccio il ping sul router questo non risponde
<B1z2aRr0n3> ah, quindi ti viene dato l'ip ma non  funziona qualcosa a livello rete. iptables? spento? prova .. sudo service ufw stop
<cristian_c>     gateway 192.168.2.1
<cristian_c> ehm
<B1z2aRr0n3> usi interfaccia grafica? ubuntu?
<Guest055> da quello che vedo iptables fa passsare tutto http://pastebin.com/qsDUkJKn
<cristian_c> Guest055, hai qualche log?
<Guest055> provo a guardare
<B1z2aRr0n3> non ti va piu la scheda di rete mi sa.. hai aggiornato qualcosa? kernel ?
<B1z2aRr0n3> opure, prova ad aggiroanrlo. magari risolve il problema. che ne dici Guest055
<Guest055> ok farò così
<Guest055> grazie per il momento
<cristian_c> Guest055, io controllerei prima i log :P
<Guest055> di log non ne ho
<Guest055> li trovo in /var/log vero?
<cristian_c> Guest055, spero di sì
<daniela> salve posso installare lubuntu su un pc Intel Pentium 4 2.40Ghz Memoria Ram 512MB Hard Disk 40GB
<daniela> lo visto su ebay e lo vorrei compare
<daniela> c'è qualcu
<daniela> no
<AlexxZucca>  Notebook ASUS X61Z-F50Z con Athlon 64 QL62 sul quale avevo installato UBUNTU 12.04 LTS da tempo senza alcun problema ! Per collegare una nuova stampante HP deskjet 2510 che non voleva andare ho provato a fare l'avanzamento alla 12.10 …. mi si è piantato con il messaggio " The system is running in low-graphics mode " tento di proseguire spuntando " Run in low graphics mode for just one session " ma niente !!!! Ho provato altre
<AlexxZucca> Non vorrei perdere tutti i dati ( purtroppo non ho mai fatto backup …)
<daniela> salve posso installare lubuntu su un pc Intel Pentium 4 2.40Ghz Memoria Ram 512MB Hard Disk 40GB ???
<cristian_c> daniela, è un po' pochino
<cristian_c> !ripeti | daniela
<ubot-it> daniela: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> daniela, a quanto lo vendono?
<B1z2aRr0n3> daniela, certo.  vedrai che funzionarà bene.
<cristian_c> B1z2aRr0n3, non puoi saperlo -,-
<daniela> lo vendono a 60 e fornito con wind xp
<daniela> ma io amo ubuntu e vorrei istallarci lubuntu
<daniela> che dici mi conviene
<daniela> lo usero solo per navigare
<cristian_c> daniela, dato il prezzo, penso di no
<daniela> nn di che
<B1z2aRr0n3> cristian_c,  perchè dici che 512 MB siano pochi?
<cristian_c> daniela, ti conviene un device mobile
<cristian_c> B1z2aRr0n3, a parte quello, non è detto che tutto funga come si deve
<cristian_c> mi sembra un acquisto sbagliato, ma sono opinioni, eh
<daniela> mmm
<B1z2aRr0n3> ah beh, non avevo letto che avrebbe comprato il  pc.. a 60 € penso che sia un prezzo abbastanza onesto se funzuonanate. ma pc fisso o notebook?
<B1z2aRr0n3> daniela, fai così. ti porti dietro una distro lubuntu live e la provi "al volo". se funziona e riconsoce tutto (molto problabile perchè è vecchio HW) te lo porti via. no'
<daniela> no allora lo visto ora su ebay lo dovrei compare
<daniela> e ho detto cosa ne pensate posso  metterci lubuntu
<daniela> asp vi riscrivo le carateristiche
<cristian_c> B1z2aRr0n3, io lo ritengo niente affatto conveniente, sopratutto con quel processore e con quella ram
<cristian_c> daniela, se non lo provi, non puoi sapere
<akis24> ciao
<daniela>       Prezzo60 €     ComuneNapoli     TipologiaNoteBook & Tablet  Intel Pentium 4 2.40Ghz Memoria Ram 512MB Hard Disk 40GB Masterizzatore DvD LCD 15 Pollici Windows XP Già Formattato La batteria e guasta per il resto funziona perfettamente
<cristian_c> ah, pure guasta la batteria
<cristian_c> io non lo comprerei neanche morto
<daniela> vabbe ovvio ma cosa ne dite lo compro con questa poca ram và??? lubuntu
<cristian_c> daniela, su 512 MB non è che sarebbe una scheggia
<daniela> per la batteria nn c'è problema
<daniela> andrebbe lento quindi
<cristian_c> daniela, a mio avviso, con la stessa cifra ti porti via un tablet
<akis24> lol
<cristian_c> daniela, o un mini-pc arm
<daniela> si ma io sto cercando un 15 polici
<daniela> nn un netbook già lo provato e nn mi piace
<daniela> vabbe grazie
<daniela> ragazzi
<cristian_c> daniela, se non provi, non puoi sapere se è compatibile
<daniela> ok grazie p.s. era un hp
<Guest055> ciao, ho risolto | cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest055, in che modo?
<cristian_c> daniela, hp, una delle peggiori marche mai utilizzate
<daniela> e quale la migliore
<daniela> scs io so hp acer asus
<daniela> queste sn le migliori
<daniela> secondo te quali?
<cristian_c> daniela, acer e hp da evitare
<B1z2aRr0n3> daniela, ance secondo me meglio un tablet da 150 euro (poi magari diventi root e ci carichi una lubuntu) che una roba vetusta.. oppure un raspberry..
<cristian_c> daniela, plasticacce
<Guest055> utilizzando dhcp
<cristian_c> B1z2aRr0n3, i tablet si trovano a molto meno
<cristian_c> B1z2aRr0n3, il suo problema è la gradezza dello schermo
<daniela> e appunto
<daniela> lo schermo
<cristian_c> Guest055, quindi, hai cancellato la configurazione con ip statico?
<cristian_c> +n
<Guest055> si
<B1z2aRr0n3> anche se con debian su raspberry è davvero lento,, anche se hai una sd ultraveloce.  prova un netbook usato. magari a 100 euro lo trovi in buone condizioni. e ci metti quello che vuoi.
<daniela> e poi a me piace il pc
<B1z2aRr0n3> cristian_c,  a quanto li trovi i tablet?
<cristian_c> daniela, è difficile trovare qualcosa di economico, decente e con lo schermo grande
<cristian_c> B1z2aRr0n3, anche a 60
<cristian_c> daniela, a te serve la mobilità, giusto?
<cristian_c> daniela, cioè, il poterlo spostare in giro
<cristian_c> anche fuori casa
<cristian_c> all'aperto
<daniela> nono
<cristian_c> lol
<daniela> per casa
<cristian_c> daniela, allora, prova con un mini pc arm
<daniela> dalla cucina al divano
<cristian_c> daniela, appunto
<daniela> camera da letto
<cristian_c> mini pc arm
<daniela> la batteria nn mi serve
<daniela> a nnt
<Guest055> a proposito i log che dicevi tu dove li devo cercare?
<cristian_c> daniela, ehm
<daniela> mi date un link su qui posso vedere i requisiti per installare lubuntu
<daniela> ????
<daniela> parlo con un amico e vedo che mi dice
<cristian_c> Guest055, per quelli direte, io di solito guardo nel syslog, ma penso ve ne siano di specifici
<daniela> ma sn insicura
<cristian_c> !requisiti | daniela
<ubot-it> daniela: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<francesco__> salve a tutti vorrie installare i driver propietari della mi nvidia 720m su ubuntu
<francesco__> se vado sulla guida ci sono diversi pacchetti ma quale è quello giusto???
<cristian_c> daniela, fossi in te, io mi rivolgerei al mercato dei mini pc arm, comodi ed economici
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> francesco__, quale guida?
<daniela> mmm okey vedo un po
<daniela> su ebay se trovo di meglio
<francesco__> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<cristian_c> daniela, lo colleghi al tv via hdmi XD
<cristian_c> schermo grande
<cristian_c> e sta in una tasca
<cristian_c> francesco__, basta che vai in Driver aggiuntivi
<francesco__> non trova nulla su driver aggiuntuvi da
<francesco__> nessun driver disponibile
<cristian_c> AlexxZucca, non è che hai aggiunto qualche ppa?
<cristian_c> francesco__, ok,
<cristian_c> francesco__, ne converrai che ci sono solo i driver open per la tua scheda
<francesco__> ok perfetto
<cristian_c> francesco__, e di quelli ti devi accontentare
<cristian_c> a meno che non ti compri una nuova scheda
<cristian_c> o un nuovo kernel
<cristian_c> *aspetti
<francesco__> oltre a questo per attivare la wifi devo prima mettere in stand by e poi rientrare allora la wifi parte
<cristian_c> francesco__, davvero strano
<francesco__> e si
<cristian_c> francesco__, che wifi è?
<francesco__> è un asus f550c
<francesco__> notebook
<cristian_c> francesco__, ok, ma quale wifi monta?
<francesco__> aspetta guardo l ascheda
<cristian_c> ok
<francesco__> Realtek Wireless Lan Driver and Application If you want to upgrade your OS from Win 7 to Win 8,to prevent software compatibility issue, please uninstall the older version driver before install the newer version driver
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> francesco__, hai un terminale a portata di mano?
<francesco__> si si
<cristian_c> francesco__, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> francesco__, e poi posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | francesco__
<ubot-it> francesco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<francesco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6353397/
<cristian_c> francesco__, 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<cristian_c> francesco__, non è realtek
<cristian_c> francesco__, inoltre hai un problema di doppia vga
<goldrake> salve, ho installato ubuntu 13.4 e poi windows, ma il dual boot non funziona, idee?
<francesco__> cioè???
<cristian_c> goldrake, ciao
<gargo> ciao
<goldrake> cioè quello che ho detto, winows parte in automatico
<goldrake> ho provato con eaybcd, ma iente
<cristian_c> francesco__, la wifi è atheros
<cristian_c> francesco__, il problema della doppia vga è noto: intel + nvidia
<francesco__> che tipo di problema
<cristian_c> goldrake, sì, perché hai brasato il grub
<cristian_c> francesco__, hai entrambe le schede attive
<cristian_c> doppio consumo
<cristian_c> temperatura più alta
<francesco__> e dunque come posso risolvere
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | francesco__
<ubot-it> francesco__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<goldrake> cristian_c esatto, cioè almeno ho capito di non aver settato bene qualcosa, ma ora posso recuperare?
<cristian_c> francesco__, per quanto riguarda la wifi, problema davvero strano
<cristian_c> goldrake, sì
<francesco__> dunque
<francesco__> per come abilitare driver propietari non appare niente da aggioranare o scaricare
<cristian_c> !grub | goldrake
<ubot-it> goldrake: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> goldrake, il secondo link
<goldrake> cristian_c grazie, ho già seguito la procedura del secondo link, ma niente da fare
<cristian_c> goldrake, e forse non l'hai seguita bene
<goldrake> ok ora riprovo
<gargo> scusate ho un piccolo problema
<cristian_c> goldrake, segui con attenzione, e semmai posta gli output su pastebin
<cristian_c> goldrake, l'hai fatto da live?
<goldrake> cristiav_c si da live, per forza
<goldrake> scusa cristian_c
<goldrake> cristian_c al punto 5 della guida digitando grub-install /dev/sda  mi restituisce questo errore   /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding. /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: error: will not proceed with bloc
<cristian_c> uhm, deja-vu
<cristian_c> goldrake, sicuro di non avere un filesystem ext2?
<goldrake> beh, meglio almeno non sono l'unico
<UbuntuIsSpyware> fuck you all ubuntu users !!!!
<goldrake> no la mia sda1 è ext4
<B1z2aRr0n3> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> goldrake, posta su pastebin un: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> goldrake, e un sudo parted -l
<goldrake> ok, dove li dovrei postare scusa?
<cristian_c> !paste | goldrake
<ubot-it> goldrake: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jAmbalo> S.O.S. Come ripristinare UI di Gnome Classic
<jAmbalo> ???
<goldrake> ciao cristian_c allora ecco i risultati  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6353581/    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6353542/
<cristian_c> goldrake, sicuro di aver installato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> goldrake, e se sì, in quale disco?
<goldrake>  
<goldrake> si sicuro, nel primo disco
<cristian_c> goldrake, eh, ma sembrano tutte partizioni di windows
<goldrake> cristian la prima è siruco di ubuntu, poi da live vedendo i dischi c'è anche l'area di swap, il fatto è che ho installato windows dopo
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda1              63    43063295    21531616+  42  SFS
<cristian_c> goldrake, questa?
<cristian_c> goldrake, ma è un pc con windows 8?
<goldrake> si
<goldrake> no 7
<cristian_c> goldrake,  1      32,3kB  22,0GB  22,0GB  primary
<akis24> cristian_c: sembra un filesystem amiga  sfs
<cristian_c> è di 22 GB?
<cristian_c> akis24, lol, tutto può essere
<cristian_c> akis24, non me lo spiego comunque
<cristian_c> :-/
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti ragazzi, sto cercando di assemblare un pc per mia madre utilizzando un mio vecchio pc (mini tower con tutto integrato), dovrei arrivare ad avere un ssd da 128gb, 4gb di ram ddr3, schede audio e video integrate, cpu da 1ghz quad core atom, meglio ubuntu 13.04 o 13.10? inoltre dite che la 13.10 sia abbastanza usabile per una persona di 55 anni?
<cristian_c> akis24, anche perché nell'output non si vedono partizioni ext
<akis24> cristian_c: effettivamente è strano di linux non si vede nulla  guardando
<akis24> lol
<cristian_c> goldrake, posta schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> fourlastor, non è question e di release
<cristian_c> fourlastor, è questione di versione
<barnoia> ciao
<barnoia> mi potete dare una mano cortesemente?
<a7x> !aiuto | barnoia
<ubot-it> barnoia: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<barnoia> thx
<barnoia> !aiuto
<barnoia> !aiuto con codesto msg su lubuntu :  [drm:intel_pipe_config_compare] *ERROR* mismatch in adjusted_mode.flags (expected 2, found 0)
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fourlastor> cristian_c: io intendo quella con unity, mi pare che la 13.10 utilizzi molta meno ram delle precedenti (tipo 1.1gb con chrome aperto contro i 2 e passa della 13.04)
<barnoia> !aiuto | barnoia
<ubot-it> barnoia, please see my private message
<barnoia> allora ciao ragazzi, su lubuntu ho il seguente problema: [drm:intel_pipe_config_compare] *ERROR* mismatch in adjusted_mode.flags (expected 2, found 0)
<cristian_c> fourlastor, unity su atom mi sembra una follia
<cristian_c> fourlastor, anche avendo 4 GB di ram e un ssd
<barnoia> ho provato ad installare già kernel e pacchetti inerenti ma non ho risolto
<cristian_c> !ripeti | barnoia
<ubot-it> barnoia: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<fourlastor> cristian_c: dici? io lo usavo (ubuntu 13.04) con 2gb di ram e l'unico vero problema che avevo era il fatto che finisse la ram troppo presto e iniziasse a swappare
<cristian_c> fourlastor, be, ma anche kde non è proprio brutta da guardare
<cristian_c> fourlastor, però se pensi che sia abbastanza fluida, prova
<cristian_c> unity
<fourlastor> cristian_c: onestamente non mi sembra molto più leggera kde
<cristian_c> fourlastor, se disattivi kwin, sì
<fourlastor> comunque sì penso la cosa migliore sia provare
<fourlastor> cioè?
<cristian_c> fourlastor, il compositor di kde
<fourlastor> ah ok
<fourlastor> cristian_c: per quanto riguarda la versione invece, cosa consiglieresti? io sto provando ubuntu 13.10 e non mi sembra troppo male, skype escluso
<fourlastor> vorrei lasciarle qualcosa di abbastanza aggiornato che non abbia bisogno di manutenzione, dato che a breve espatrio
<cristian_c> fourlastor, la versione si differenzia in base all'ambiente grafico utilizzato
<cristian_c> fourlastor, lam release in base alla data di uscita
<fourlastor> ok, la release allora
<cristian_c> fourlastor, la 13.10 è uscita meno di un mese fa
<goldrake> cristian come posso postare l'immagine di gparted?
<cristian_c> !image | goldrake
<ubot-it> goldrake: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> goldrake, comunque, akis mi ha segnalato questo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102917
<fourlastor> io scappo, grazie cristian_c per le dritte!
<Luigi_a> salve ragazzi
<Luigi_a> come si inseriscono dei themi nuovi su ubuntu?
<Bricconcello> Salve
<Bricconcello> Chi mi aiuta??
<Bricconcello> C e qualcuno?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Bricconcello
<ubot-it> Bricconcello: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Bricconcello> Allora ho scaricato un software su windows per creare le partizioni perchè poi devo installare xubuntu. Quanti gli dedico per un dual boot?
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, faccio notare che ogni volta che entri chiedi sempre se c'è qualcuno, pur sapendo che gli utenti ci sono, fine OT
<Bricconcello> Scusami volevo essere sicuro ☺️☺️
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, basta che controlli la lista utenti e vedrai che non sei solo
<Bricconcello> Ok, mi scuso ancora.
<Bricconcello> Avete soluzioni a quello che ho domandato? :)
<goldrake> cristian ecco l'immagine http://imagebin.org/275641
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, devi andare ad intuito, gestisciti un po' la situazione, dipende dallo spazio totale e quello disponibile
<goldrake> spazio totale e disponibile.......
<Bricconcello> 250 gb...
<Bricconcello> 215 disponibile
<cristian_c> goldrake, ci sono dei problemi con le partizioni
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, hai più di quattro partizioni primarie su una tabella delle partizioni ms-dos
<cristian_c> goldrake, sì
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, beh, dipende anche dalle tue abitudini
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, se vuoi tenere molti dati oppure molte applicazioni
<goldrake> che problemi ci sono o meglio cosa potrei fare per risolvere?
<cristian_c> goldrake, dovresti creare delle partizioni estese
<Bricconcello> Su questo pc poche applicazioni....
<cristian_c> goldrake, e piazzare la partizione di ubuntu non all'inizio dell'mbr
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, molti dati?
<cristian_c> su ubuntu, intendo
<Bricconcello> ho letto che per il dual boot bisogna creare due partizioni una per ubuntu e un altro per il file system giusto?
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, non è così
<Bricconcello> Cristian pochi pochi sia in windows che xubuntu
<cristian_c> !partizioni | Bricconcello
<ubot-it> Bricconcello: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<cristian_c> !partizionamento
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, allora, hai l'imbarazzo della scelta
<Bricconcello> Bene, quindi ricapitolando, devo creare altre due partizioni una per xubuntu, una la lascio a windows che è gia installato, una per il file sistem di xubuntu..?
<Bricconcello> E un altra per dati?
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, scusa, ma quante ne hai create?
<Bricconcello> 😊
<Bricconcello> Ora c e solo windows
<Bricconcello> :)
<Bricconcello> !proprietà
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'propriet\xc3\xa0'
<Bricconcello> ..
<Bricconcello> ..
<cristian_c> lol
<electricbass> ciao ieri ho installato per la prima volta ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS, sostituendo completamente xp, ed andava tutto bene, anche dopo i riavvii. Oggi all'accensione del pc
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, posta: sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Bricconcello
<ubot-it> Bricconcello: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<electricbass> mi si presenta l'immagine sfumata  del desktop
<electricbass> senza alcuna icona e barra di strumenti
<electricbass> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | electricbass
<ubot-it> electricbass: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<electricbass> domanda già fatta... mi si presenta solo l'immagine sfumata di sfondo di ubuntu 12.04.3 lts senza niente altro. Ieri dopo l'installazione andava tutto bene.
<electricbass> Cosa devo fare?
<electricbass> c'entra per caso il nomodeset che mi avevano fatto selezionare ieri prima dell'installazione, insieme a lingua e tastiera?
<cristian_c> electricbass, sì, può c'entrare
<cristian_c> anzi, molto probabilmente è quello
<electricbass> cristian_c: premetto che anche ieri siccome mi dava lo stesso problema avviando ubuntu live mi avevano fatto riavviare con shift premuto e selezionare manualmente tastiera e lingua italiana e nomodeset
<cristian_c> electricbass, io ti consiglio di provare ad aggiungere il nomodeset al grub
<cristian_c> *nel
<electricbass> cristian_c: come si fa?
<cristian_c> electricbass, evidenzi il kernel, premi 'e' e aggiungi in fondo a una particolare riga
<cristian_c> electricbass, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<electricbass> cristian_c provo a guardare grazie
<electricbass> cristian_c : molto difficile per me ma ci provo. prima domanda come accedo al terminale?
<cristian_c> electricbass, ctrl+alt+t funge?
<electricbass> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> electricbass, allora, fai da console di ripristino
<cristian_c> electricbass, ma prima ti consigli di provare direttamente nel grub
<cristian_c> *o
<electricbass> prima però con alt+F2 si è aperto la schermata nera che mi chiedeva i dati di accesso
<cristian_c> ctrl+alt+d2
<cristian_c> *f2
<cristian_c> vorrai dire
<electricbass> cristian_c: inserendoli mi riconosce e mi dice i dati di accesso. lì posso lavorare?
<cristian_c> electricbass, puoi fare anche in quel modo
<cristian_c> electricbass, sì
<electricbass> ok accesso eseguito
<cristian_c> electricbass, è la console tty
<cristian_c> electricbass, però prima di modifcare file, sarebbe meglio provare on the fly
<electricbass> esatto tty2
<electricbass> cristianc: cioè?
<cristian_c> electricbass, dal grub, come avevo scritto prima
<electricbass> cos'è il grub? io quando ho installato ho messo l'opzione login automatico
<cristian_c> !grub | electricbass
<ubot-it> electricbass: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Bricconcello> Sto installando xubuntu a fianco dii windows su tipo di installazione inserisco la partizione creata per xubuntu, e su device per installazione del boot loader? grazie
<electricbass> cristian_c : come si esce dalla console tty?
<cristian_c> electricbass, ctrl+altèf7
<cristian_c> electricbass, ctrl+alt+f7
<electricbass> cristian_c al rientro da tty mi sono comparse le icone a dx ma nulla sulla barra in alto grigia
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, che disco è?
<cristian_c> sda, sdb, ecc...
<Bricconcello> Tutti sda
<cristian_c> -,-
<Bricconcello> ?
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, sudo fdisk -l
<Bricconcello> What?
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, digita il comando
<Bricconcello> Dove lo digito?
<Bricconcello> Sudo fdisk -1
<cristian_c> -elle non -uno
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, in un terminale
<Bricconcello> Sudo fdisk -l
<Bricconcello> Ah e come ci vado?
<cristian_c> s minuscola
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, sei in live?
<Bricconcello> No ora sono da ipad con pc vicino
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, comunque, digita in live
<Bricconcello> E poi cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, poi, posta il risultato su pastebin
<Bricconcello> Aeee
<Bricconcello> Esce unable to open /l
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, posta su pastebin
<Bricconcello> Ftt un attimo
<Bricconcello_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6354379/ help
<Bricconcello_> ci sei cristian >(
<cristian_c> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<cristian_c> sda
<cristian_c> Bricconcello_, il disco è sda
<Bricconcello_> si
<Bricconcello_> quindi cosa dovrei fare_
<cristian_c> Bricconcello_, installare il grub in sda
<cristian_c> Bricconcello_, non era questo che avevi chiesto?
<Bricconcello_> il boot si
<Bricconcello_> bootloader ok......ricomincio l-installazione >(
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, a me sembra che ubuntu fosse già installato , da quanto vedo nel tuo output
<Bricconcello> No o.O
<Bricconcello> Ero in live da chiavetta usb
<Bricconcello> Ora volevo ricominciare l installazione ed e uscito syslinux 403 eccetera copyright e non continuaaaa
<Bricconcello> 😥😥😥😥
<cristian_c> lol
<Bricconcello> Perchè
<cristian_c> boh, avrai fatto casino
<cristian_c> XD
<Bricconcello> Cioè
<cristian_c> non sono lì davanti al tuo pc
<Bricconcello> Bene
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, ti suggerisco di leggere la guida wiki al partizionamento manuale
<Bricconcello> Gia fatto ma prima di formattare avevo creato per bene le partizioni ora comunque e ripartito
<Bricconcello> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<Bricconcello> Mi segui?
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, ho visto le partizioni e mi sembra un gran casino
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, non so se hai già postato una schermata di gparted
<Bricconcello> Come?
<cristian_c> magari postala, se non l'hai fatto
<Bricconcello> Allora ce windows poi xubuntu e il file system
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> e tu che vorresti fare?
<Bricconcello> Di partizioni! Ed ora dovrei scegliere dall installazione di xubuntu le seguenti partizioni, cioe dove installare xubuntu
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, scusa, ma non è già installato?
<Bricconcello> No!
<Bricconcello> Solo windows
<Bricconcello> Ora sono dove devo scegliere se installare xubuntu a fianco di windows
<Bricconcello> che e quello che voglio fare
<Bricconcello> :)
<Bricconcello> Abbiamo perso cristian 😜😜😜😆
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, io leggo anche linux tra le partizioni
<cristian_c> una linux e una linux-swap
<cristian_c> quindi...
<Bricconcello> Cioe xubuntu? Quella e la partizione vuota che ho cato per installarci xubuntu!
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, no, è proprio scritto linux
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, puoi postare schermata aggiornata?
<Bricconcello> Di cosa?
<Bricconcello> Sono in fase di installazione
<Bricconcello> Dove ce tipo di installazione dovrei selezionare dove installare xubuntu, in quale partizione, giusto? Il boot loader sarebbe il file system?
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, di gparted
<Bricconcello> Si un attimo
<Bricconcello> Ci sono quasi
<Bricconcello> Eccoti http://i43.tinypic.com/fego7l.jpg
<Bricconcello> Tra un po mi sparo...ahahaha
<armdt> Ragazzi buonasera a tutti
<Bricconcello> Buonasera
<armdt> mi spiace disturbare qui in chat ma ho un problema grave e sono alle prime armi con ubuntu 13.10
<armdt> avevo windows 7 su ssd 64gb crucial m4 ed ho fatto un-installazione pulita facendo fare tutto in automatico seguendo le schermate
<armdt> solo che all-avvio del pc non parte nulla, rimane una linea in alto a sinistra che lampeggia con lo schermo nero
<cristian_c> uhm
<Bricconcello> Cristian ci 6 non farmi spaventare..
<Bricconcello> Lol
<armdt> potete darmi una mano_
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, perché ext3 e non ext4?
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, quante sono le partizioni primarie?
<Bricconcello> Ho letto che ext3 e per linux, primarie cosa vuoi dire?
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, il grub in sda va bene
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, ext3 è un po' datato
<Bricconcello> quindi devo creare ext4 ok
<Bricconcello> Il boot loader non mi cancella nnt di windows.
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, hai detto di aver letto la guida wiki al partizionamento manuale, ma evidentemente non l'hai fatto
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, altrimenti non avresti tutti questi dubbi
<Bricconcello> Lol
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, il bootloader è il bootloader
<Bricconcello> E che anche io sono datato
<cristian_c> se cancelli qualcosa , quello dipende da te, non dal bootloader
<cristian_c> e dalla tua disattenzione
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, meglio una ext4
<cristian_c> con joirnaling
<cristian_c> *journaling
<Bricconcello> Ok ora modifico, ma il linux swap quando si mette?
<Bricconcello> 😬
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> c'è già
<cristian_c> gli hai dato 5 GB
<cristian_c> lol
<Bricconcello> E lo lascio com e?
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> mi sembra tanto
<cristian_c> quanta ram hai?
<Bricconcello> 1gb
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, ho il dubbio che tu la guida non l'abbia letta
<cristian_c> ma stralol
<Bricconcello> Lololololol
<cristian_c> 1 GB di ram e 5 di swap?
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> a che serve?
<cristian_c> armd, in live funge?
<Bricconcello> Sono noob lol, aiutami per favore, ovvio
<Bricconcello> Armd cos e lol
<Bricconcello> Quanto gli metto di swap
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, ti consigli di leggere la guida
<cristian_c> *o
<Bricconcello> Lo sto facendo
<cristian_c> Bricconcello, comunque, almeno sei arrivato in fondo all'installazione?
<Bricconcello> No sono al momento di inserire le partizioni di swap nel mio caso un giga giusto
<Bricconcello> Ok
<alberto-c> Buonasera a tutti, chiedo scusa se ho sbagliato sezione.  Ho installato Lubuntu 13.10 versione 32 bit su un PC Fujitsu Siemens E2010. Purtroppo mancano dei driver, e cercando su internet li ho trovati, ma solo per windows xp http://www.notebook-driver.com/fujitsu/   Cercando su internet ho letto di un applicazione chiamata Wine che permette di eseguire applicazioni per Windows XP su sistemi operativi Linux. Ho installato l'appli
<alberto-c> mi compare un messaggio di errore che mi dici che il driver non è compatibile con il sistema operativi che sto usando. Dato che i driver riguardano aspetti abbastanza importanti per me (come gli autoprlanti e l'abilitazione della presa per il monitor esterno) mi rivolgo a voi per chiedervi se esiste una soluzione.  Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto e spero di essere stato chiaro.
<cristian_c> alberto-c, i driver non c'entrano niente con wine
<alberto-c> Da quello che avevo capito potevo utilizzare wine per installare i driver
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> alberto-c, quali driver ti mancano?
<alberto-c> Quando utilizzavo il computer con windows xp ho dovuto installare tutti i driver della relativa sezione del link tranne il 3° 4° 6° 7°
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> alberto-c, quali driver ti mancano?
<alberto-c> in particolare a me serve quello per l'audio
<cristian_c> alberto-c, i driver audio sono già integrati nel kernel
<cristian_c> non è possibile che ti manchi
<cristian_c> alberto-c, altro?
<alberto-c> Io con il computer l'audio ce l'ho, ma non posso alzarlo ed abbassarlo; con xp il problema si era risolto con l'installazione dei driver
<cristian_c> alberto-c, non è una questione di driver
<cristian_c> i driver già ci sono
<cristian_c> alberto-c, ubuntu non è windows
<Bricconcello> Cristian ci 6?
<cristian_c> lol
<Bricconcello> Forse ce l ho ftt....forse
<Bricconcello> !forse <cristian_c>
<cristian_c> lol
<Bricconcello> Ahahahah di dove sei.
<armdt> rieccomi
<armdt> ragazzi niente non riesco ad avviare ubuntu 13.10 dopo installazione su SSD
<armdt> ora sono da live usb
<armdt> ho bisogno di un esperto, ho anche aperto un topic sul forum ma necessito del pc stasera!
<Morgatto> Buona sera a tutti..
<Morgatto> Avrei una domanda un po´ difficile da fare ma non so a chi rivolgermi, e effettivamente non riguarda tanto in computer
<Morgatto> La mia domanda riguarda il logo e il nome del nostro OS tanto amato
<nino> salve gente
<Morgatto> Buona sera nino
<nino> mi apete dire come faccio a commentare un intero blocco di uno script, per una riga si usa# per 5?
<Morgatto> no....mi dispiace...
<Morgatto> io no..
<nino> ricodo di aver letto una cosa del tipo #<-  e per finire -># o simile!!
<Bricconcello> Cristian ci sei?
<Morgatto> Come faccio a contattare chi gestisce il marchio di ubuntu?
<nino> i che senso il marchio?
<Ab3L> Morgatto: vuoi comprare il marchio a mark shuttleworth?
<Morgatto> Vi spiego......sto cercando di aprire un attivitä e non so fino a che punto posso usare il nome e il simbolo di Ubuntu
<Morgatto> Vivo in germania e vorrei aprire un negozio di bici....quindi il simbolo é una ruota con i 3 pallini......
<Morgatto> help!
<Ab3L> Morgatto: sul sito di ubuntu e seguendo qualche link sono capitato su questa pagina: http://www.canonical.com/intellectual-property-policy in cui si dice al punto 7 che se si hanno domande in merito di contattarli su https://forms.canonical.com/trademark/
<aldebaran> ho un hard disk di 4gb master e uno di 16gb slave, posso installare x-ubuntu?
<shukty> buonasera , fino a qualche giorno fa la versione partition iso era opensource ora non +. qualcuno ha ancora la vecchia immagine ?
<paulkalk> ciao
<paulkalk> avevo bisogno di un info
<paulkalk> una volta scaricato il programma
<paulkalk> come faccio a metterla sull usb?
<paulkalk> ..
<nannes>  !usb | paulkalk
<ubot-it> paulkalk: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<paulkalk> ma dopo 9 mesi come faccio ad aggiornare ubuntu?
<paulkalk> ma scusate la guida che mi avete passato io ho mac
<paulkalk> cosa sarebbe
<paulkalk> creatore dischi di avvio
<paulkalk> ubot-it
<paulkalk> come faccio a metterlo su usb
<paulkalk> dal mac
<paulkalk> e istallare ubuntu su un pc xp
<paulkalk> ..
<paulkalk> risp
<paulkalk> come faccio a mettere ubuntu su usb
<paulkalk> please
<help> Buonasera a tutti
<Guest17455> scusate l'orario ma avrei bisogno di un aiuto da parte di qualche esperto di Ubuntu
<Guest17455> c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi?
<Guest17455> vi prego è importante
<roht> !domanda | Guest17455
<ubot-it> Guest17455: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest35661> ciao a tutti mi aiutate, come si risolve i crash di kubuntu?
<Guest35661> s
<Guest35661> attendo vostre risp
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-27
<pedlo> list
<pedlo> t#list
<pedlo> #list
<matteo93> salve! Ho un Acer aspire 1600 (molto vecchio) sul quale ho installato windows Xp Home edition. Ho deciso quindi di installare xubuntu 14.04 ma mi da un bug (timer not connected to apic-iso), che devo fare?
<pippo> ciao
<mares> salve!
<matteosd> salve! ho un acer aspire 1600 e ho deciso di installare xubuntu 14.04
<matteosd> solo che mi da l'errore MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connnected ti IO-APIC
<matteosd> che devo fare?
<nikooo> buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno saprebbe guidarmi nell'installazione in dual boot da win8 di ubuntu?
<nikooo> buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno saprebbe guidarmi nell'installazione in dual boot da win8.1 di ubuntu?
<b10> Ciao a tutti...
<b10> ho aggiornato a 14.10 e il wifi mi ha abbandonato...
<b10> Stamattina non funziona neanche l'automount dei pendrives usb...
<b10> che sucede?
<b10> Premetto che fino ad un paio d'ore dopo l'upgrade era tutto ok...
<f843d0> b10: per l'automount, potresti controllare che usbmount sia correttamente installato: dpkg -l | grep usbmount
<f843d0> b10: per il wifi "abbandonato", vedi ancora l'interfaccia in ifconfig -a o in iwconfig?
<nikooo> buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno saprebbe guidarmi nell'installazione in dual boot da win8.1 di ubuntu?
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<onip> salve a tutti
<onip> cè qualcuno ?
<jester-> pino dica
<jester-> !qualcuno | onip
<ubot-it> onip: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<onip> ho un problema d'installazione
<onip> con la versione 14,04 lts
<onip> ho creato il disco su chiavetta usb,modifico il bios e faccio partire il boot da chiavetta...scelgo di installare ubuntu su win7 e qui il pc si riavvia facendomi fare la procedura da capo
<onip> dove sbaglio ?
<jester-> onip: cosi la installi dentro a winz che sarebbe lo stesso che lanciare wubi.exe nel cd da winz
<jester-> onip: wubi è altamente sconsigliato. fai la deframmentazione di winz e scegli installa accanto
<onip> le tre scelte sono : installa su win;sostituisci win con ubuntu;crea partizione etc...
<onip> quale scelgo
<jester-> onip: non c'è installa accanto a winzoz?
<onip> purtroppo devo tenerlo
<onip> altrimenti avrei già formattato tutto
<onip> mi sembra di no
<ikim> raga 2 problemi, il primo: tutti i video streaming con audio e gli mp3 fisici sull'hd vanno a scatti con ubuntu 14.10, se è un problema di impostazioni o di sw mi date una mano voi?
<ikim> grazie
<jester-> onip: hai un pc recente con partizioni efi?
<jester-> ikim: flash installato?
<onip> non recentessimo,ma cmq buon pc...
<ikim> non so, i video li vedo con ff, dimmi come fare
<onip> npon ci sono partizioni,se non quella di recovery e quella hp tools
<jester-> onip: dovresti venire in canale da live
<ikim> tnx
<jester-> o non si puo controllare
<jester-> ikim: apri un terminale
<ikim> ok
<ikim> poi?
<onip> jester- ho già installato ubuntu in dual boot senza problemi...ora deve farmi impazzire
<jester-> incolla questo nel terminale e metti la risposta nel pastebin  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> onip: quindi hai gia una ubuntu installata?
<onip> in un altro pc
<onip> nel fisso
<jester-> !paste | ikim
<ubot-it> ikim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> onip: eh facile che la questione sia che il pc in questione abbi uefi e non vede installa accanto
<onip> non è win8 ma 7
<ikim> jester-: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/8701899/
<jester-> ikim: lspci
<jester-> !uefi | ikim  e comincia a controlla se hai uefi
<ubot-it> ikim  e comincia a controlla se hai uefi: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ikim> jester-:  ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/8701933/
<onip> jester- ho bios
<jester-> ikim: sudo lshw
<jester-> onip: bios normale o uefi?
<onip> normale
<onip> già controllato
<jester-> onip: devi venire in canale da live per controllare come sei messo col partiziomanto, com mbr ci sono dei limiti
<ikim> jester-: lampeggia pci sysfs
<jester-> ikim: ci mette un momento
<onip> rifaccio partire installazione,così vedo bene se cè installa accanto a windows
<onip> a dopo
<onip> grazie
<ikim> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8701949/
<jester-> onip: winz va deframmentato se non vuoi rischiare di perdere dati
<jester-> ikim: con quel tipo di cpu a schrmo intero non andarà mai all'ottimo
<jester-> flash è un sucatore folle di cpu
<jester-> e atom è un po scarsetto
<ikim> ma anche non a schermo intero jester-
<ikim> con windows non avevo sto problemino
<jester-> ikim: secondo me il pc è deboluccio
<ikim> so che su un netbook non avrò grosse prestazioni ma almeno lo streaming su youtube
<ikim> jester-: ma è deboluccio solo con linux?
<jester-> ikim: controlla se su youtube stai usando html5
<ikim> come faccio?
<jester-> destro sull streaming
<ikim> poi?
<jester-> ikim: secondo me con il flash recente lo fa anche in winz
<jester-> ikim: cosa vedi da ddestro
<ikim> impostazioni info debug
<ikim>  ecc
<jester-> ikim: non cè informazioni su flash adobe bla bal
<ikim> si mi si aprre la pagina web di adobe
<jester-> ikim: cliccando cl destro sulla finestra stremaing youtube
<ikim> niente
<jester-> ikim: niente. tasto destro del maouse sulla finestra flash non apre un menu e tendina?
<ikim> si ma oltre a quanyo ti ho detto non c'è altro
<ikim> ti ripeto che con windows fino a ieri lo streaming andava
<cristian_c> ikim, dovrebbe apparire menù contestuale , non pagina di adobe
<cristian_c> ikim, quale browser utilizzi?
<ikim> ff
<cristian_c> ikim, inoltre, quale ubutnu utilizzi?
<jester-> ikim: lo apre so menu o no
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<jester-> ikim: se non c'è riferimento a flash dovresti vedere html5
<jester-> e attiva flash
<cristian_c> ikim, se hai dubbi, posta schermata
<ikim> c'è riferimento a flash non ad html5
<cristian_c> ikim, ok
<cristian_c> ikim, quale ubuntu utilizzi?
<jester-> ikim: allora con atom e pure scarsetto cosi te lo tieni
<ikim> 14.10
<jester-> ikim: 14.10 normale magari?
<ikim> jester-: magari se ci metto lubuntu qualcosa cambia?
<cristian_c> ikim, sì, ma lubuntu o xubuntu?
<jester-> ikim: sicuramente migliora un po
<cristian_c> ikim, quanta ram ha il pc?
<ikim> datemi voi il consiglio giusto sulla distro ubutnu da usare
<ikim> 2gb di ram
<cristian_c> ikim, con xubuntu?
<ikim> ho ubuntu 14.10 cosa installo per far girare decentemente il mio netbook?
<jester-> ikim: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, finito cambi sessione al login
<cristian_c> ikim, certo che usare unity su atom scarso è proprio da autolesionisti
<jester-> ikim: avresti dovuto installare la 12.04 lts con ancora supporto
<cristian_c> mi stupisce che ci giri il sistema
<jester-> eh
<cristian_c> ikim, installa lubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> ikim, è adatta ai pc scrausi
<ikim> xchè non la 14.10?
<jester-> ba basta lubuntu-desktop sena reinstallare
<cristian_c> ikim, anche la 14.10, ma la 14.04 dura di più
<cristian_c> jester-, ok
<ikim> ok, provo
<jester-> ikim: il sistema è sempre lo stesso cambia il vestito
<jester-> piu leggero e carica meno servizi in background
<jester-> e non c'è pirlata compiz di mezzo
<cristian_c> eh
<ikim> e lo streaming dovrebbe andare?
<jester-> ikim: bisogna provare
<ikim> ok
<ikim> proviamo
<cristian_c> ikim, hai detto che va, ma che fa fatica
<jester-> se prndi l'apirina il mal di testa passa? forse
<cristian_c> ovvio che il pc non è adatto
<ikim> l'audio va a scatti
<cristian_c> ikim, se guardi il carico sulla cpu, schizzerà alle stellle
<jester-> la cpu non ce la fa
<cristian_c> non ce la fa proprio il procio a gestire unity e flash
<jester-> e il pc scalda parecchio
<cristian_c> più che altro si arrende la cpu
<cristian_c> non ci prova manco
<jester-> attacchi  flash e ci indurisci le ova
<ikim> secondo voi posso cambiarla la cpu?
<jester-> ikim: su un netbook non penso proprio
<glpiana> ola
<ikim> che sfiga...eppure xp ci girava decentemente
<jester-> ikim: inutile fare paragoni. i due non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi
<ikim> lo so ma ubuntu era famoso x fare resuscitare vecchi pc....no?
<jester-> ikim: una mito da sfatare ancora di piu da quando la retrompatilità hw è stata ridotta
<akis24> hanno deciso di pensare ai vivi ..
<jester-> sarebbe come pretendere cha la fiat supporti ancora la balilla
<jester-> o la topolino
<ikim> vabè speriamo che con lubuntu vada bene
<ikim> grazie cmq
<jester-> ikim: infatti ha impiegato parecchio a fare lshw
<chripto> salve
<chripto> qualcuno può risolvere un mio quesito?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> !qualcuno | chripto
<chripto> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> chripto, leggi sopra
<chripto> ok...ho la versione di XUbuntu 14.04 e vorrei passare alla nuova 14.10, come posso avanzare nella versione mantenendo tutti i miei dati, impostazioni e programmi?
<cristian_c> !avanzamento | chripto
<ubot-it> chripto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<bigo72> System Information: Model: MacBook Pro (13-inch Retina Mid-2012)
<bigo72> System Information: Model: MacBook Pro (13-inch Retina Mid-2012) • OS: Mac OS X 10.10 (Yosemite) (Build 14A389)
<bigo72> System Information: Model: MacBook Pro (13-inch Retina Mid-2012) • OS: Mac OS X 10.10 (Yosemite) (Build 14A389)
<cristian_c> bigo72, ?
<jester-> bigo72: occhettuffai
<bigo72> jester- cristian_c scusatemi
<jester-> :D
<bigo72> client irc nuovo, prove varie
<bigo72> torno in silenzio nel mio angoletto
<jester-> bigo72: lo sappiamo che hai tutta la suite apple lol
<cristian_c> lol
<zoel> ciao a tutti, ho un problema nell'installare kubuntu, sia versione 14.04 sia più vecchie su un pc con uefi e secure boot.
<jester-> !uefi | zoel
<ubot-it> zoel: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zoel> ho già seguito quella guida
<zoel> il problema è che qualsiasi cosa faccia non funziona il grub
<zoel> mi spiego meglio: ho disattivato uefi e ho lasciato il bios in legacy mode sperando di poter installare una qualsiasi distribuzione linux in dos.
<zoel> al termine dell'installazione però non parte il grub, neanche dopo aver usato boot repair
<akis24> e bisognerebbe vedere il report di boot repair  per capire che ha fatto
<jester-> zoel:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI-->Riparazione bootloader
<zoel> serve il report di boot repair?
<jester-> zoel: ahi usato boot repair come da guida?
<jester-> disattivato secure boot e palle varie?
<zoel> sì
<zoel> disattivando il secure boot mi avvia la modalità legacy
<jester-> sicuro che il sistema si sia installato?
<zoel> ehm guardando nelle partizioni dovrebbe esserci, durante l'installazione non mi dà messaggi di errore
<omomomo> come scaricare ubuntu 14.10 con mirc?
<jester-> boot repair di solito risolve
<jester-> omomomo: non esiste mirc per linux
<jester-> esistono delle alternative
<omomomo> intendi i mirror server o i torrent?
<jester-> xchat quassel kvirc etc
<glpiana> !release | omomomo
<ubot-it> omomomo: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<omomomo> GRAZIE :)
<jester-> omomomo: se intendi scaricare ubuntu da mirc è una cazzata
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> mica è un porno
<Guest20686> salve perche non mi fa istallare un altro sistemma operativo abuntu
<zoel> questo è il report di boot repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/8702763/
<jester-> Guest20686: cioè?
<jester-> zoel: 12.04?
<jester-> uefi installazione funza quasi bene dalla 12.10
<jester-> che è fuori supporto
<zoel> sì ho provato anche con la 14.04
<zoel> l'ultima che ho installato è la 12.04
<jester-> zoel: installa la 14.10 e se non parte usa boot repair come da guida
<jester-> zoel: la 12.04 non supporta uefi se non sbaglio
<zoel> ok lo avevo fatto mezzora fa, lo rifaccio e linko poi il report di boot repair perchè neanche con la 14.10 funzionava
<zoel> grazie jester-
<Guest20686> ?
<jester-> zoel: non devi settare grub su partizione ma lasciare le scelte di default
<zoel> ok
<Guest20686> nessun sa dammi una risp
<glpiana> Guest20686, non hai spiegato nulla del tuo problema
<glpiana> !dettagli | Guest20686
<jester-> <jester-> Guest20686: cioè?
<ubot-it> Guest20686: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<jester-> glpiana: che cazzo di palla di vetro hai
<jester-> aggiornati
<glpiana> spe che la lucido
<Guest20686> il mio problema e che non riesco a istallare un altro sistema operativo
<glpiana> Guest20686, dove?
<jester-> Guest20686: indove?
<Guest20686> sul pc perche si riavia sempre abuntu
<Anto1993> Salve a tutti vorrei chiedervi aiuto
<akis24> Guest20686: dovresti dirci che hai fatto di preciso  .. creato  il disco live  o la usb ?  provato ad avviare parte ?  riesci a vedere menu' per installare ?  ecc ecc
<jester-> Guest20686: non è che un sistema si installa cosi per simaptia
<jester-> serve spazi etc etc nel hd
<jester-> simpatia*
<Guest20686> o usato un dvd isso
<jester-> e cosa hai installato o cercato di farlo
<Guest20686> se metto linux  lo legge xp no
<jester-> Guest20686: non sacciamo circa installazione winzoz xp chiedi su ##windows
<glpiana> Guest20686, sul pc hai solo ubuntu?
<Guest20686> si solo abuntu
<glpiana> Guest20686, e vorresti installare xp?
<Guest20686> si vorrei fare una prova
<glpiana> Guest20686, windows ha bisogno di spazio all'inizio del disco
<Guest20686> lo so prima di avere abuntu avevo xp solo che poi non melo fa installare piu
<glpiana> Guest20686, se non c'è spazio sul disco è normale
<Guest20686> il problema e che legge solo linux e abuntu gli altri no
<glpiana> Guest20686, gli altri sarebbero?
<jester-> Guest20686: se gli altri non si sono come fa a leggerli
<zoel> jester-: avevo installato kubuntu,non ubuntu è molto  diverso? potrebbe avermi dato dei problemi per questo?
<glpiana> zoel, no
<jester-> zoel: il sistema grafico non c'entra
<Guest20686> gli altri sono nel cd xp 7 8
<zoel> eh lo so.. ma ormai non so perchè non vuole ripartire grub quindi non so più a che pensare, vi  riporto il report di boot repair appena completo di nuovo tutta la procedura
<jester-> Guest20686: se non legge il cd il lettore sarà ciucco o il dvd farlocco
<Guest20686> come levo downloadhelp
<akis24> zoel: accertati in fase di installazione che grub venga installato sul disco sda e non sulla partizione dove installi ubuntu ..  dovresti vederlo nella finestra inferiore dell'installer
<glpiana> Guest20686, i cd di windows di cui parli sono roiginali?
<zoel> akis24: in effetti lo installava su sda2 se non ricordo male, ma non riuscivo a metterlo su sda ora non ricordo per quale motivo, sto installando il 14.01.10
<zoel> appena finisco metto su boot repair e ricontrollo
<Guest20686> si tutti e tre solo che quando gli inserisco non mi fa andare la tastiera per clik f2
<glpiana> Guest20686, questo esula però dall'argomento di questo canale
<Guest20686> da vuol dire che non sono ingrado io
<ventola87> buongiorno, ho un netobook hp pavillon sleekbook 15 a 64 bit con installato windows 8.1. Vorrei installare  ubuntu a 64 bit a fianco nella partizione efi. ho disabilitato secure boot. mi sono scaricato su una usb la versione ubuntu a 64 bit dal vosto sito. gli dico di partire da usb  ma lo shermo resta nero a differenza dei vecchi compiuter dove co
<ventola87> mparira ubuntu. Dove sbaglio? ho installato anche virtualbox dentro windows. Mi fa installare la versione 14.1 ma e' troppo lento.
<glpiana> ventola87, come hai preparato la usb?
<ventola87> non lo preparata. Ho tolto tutto e ho scaricato la vostra versione. Mi dici come la devo preparare?
<glpiana> !usbwin | ventola87
<ubot-it> ventola87: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ventola87> o.k. grazie provero' a fare tutto quello che dici. Ma si installera sulla paretizione efi? sto cercando di imparare
<glpiana> ventola87, la guida che ti ho indicato è per creare una usb da cui potrai provare/installare ubuntu
<ventola87> o.k. grazie. Inizio poi ti scrivo
<ventola87> Se compro un cd con ubuntu 14.1 faccio prima
<glpiana> ventola87, perchè dici questo?
<androidiano> ciao a tutti da androidiano
<androidiano> oggi ho una bella domanda
<androidiano> ho un router ( cavo +wifi ) con ddwrt che ha anche accesso ssh
<androidiano> ed un vecchio pc con ubuntu
<androidiano> vorrei loggare le usrl visitate dei client collegati din wifi
<androidiano> i client sono pc e telefoni
<androidiano> qualche idea ?
<glpiana> !chat | androidiano
<ubot-it> androidiano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<androidiano> allora vado nel altra chat
<zoel> ciao, ho installato nuovamente kubuntu 14.04.10
<zoel> ho lanciato il boot repair da live usb
<zoel> non riesco a concludere la procedura standard di riparazione del boot
<glpiana> zoel, stavolta durante l'installazione hai controllato di aver messo grub du sda e non su sda2?
<zoel> sì
<zoel> separate /boot/efi partition: sda1
<zoel> anche perchè non mi dà altre collocazioni possibili nella sezione GRUB location del boot repair
<zoel> però
<zoel> i comandi su terminale che il boot repair mi fa incollare sembrano dire il contrario
<glpiana> zoel, ti ho chiesto dell'installazione, non di boot repair
<zoel> durante l'installazione ho seguito la procedura guidata installando kubuntu su tutto il disco, non ho toccato le partizioni. devo ricominciare tutto da capo e fare quella manuale?
<zoel> non dovevo farlo?
<glpiana> zoel, no, piuttosto ora sei da live?
<zoel> sì
<zoel> sono su un altro pc ma su quello sono da live ora
<zoel> ma perchè sono andati a inserire un secure boot? era tanto semplice prima..
<glpiana> zoel, torno tra un poco
<zoel> ok
<zoel> glpiana: adesso sono da live.
<sergio70> ciao
<sergio70> qualcuno gentilmente sa dirmi dove posso scaricare la 12.4? a partire dalla 12.10 le schede radeon sono incompatibili, e sul sito ufficiale non capisco come mai non mettano le altre distro
<akis24> |download | sergio70
<akis24> !download | sergio70
<ubot-it> sergio70: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<glpiana> zoel, arrivo
<glpiana> !grub | zoel
<ubot-it> zoel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> zoel, apri la guida per il rispristino di grub, seguila fino al cheroot e dimmi quando ci sei
<zoel> glpiana: ok
<zoel> dice che non esiste il file o la cartella
<glpiana> zoel, abbi pazienza, dovresti contestualzzare
<zoel> si scusa in effetti non si capisce
<zoel> allora ho seguito la guida ed eseguito questi comandi ti mando il paste
<glpiana> ok
<zoel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8704282/
<glpiana> zoel, al posto di sudo fdisk -l scrivi parted -l
<glpiana> meglio, sudo parted -l
<zoel> ok
<zoel> al posto di fdisk -l
<zoel> _
<zoel> vuoi il paste per vedere le partizioni_
<glpiana> sì
<sergio70> grazieubot:)
<zoel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8704355/ glpiana
<glpiana> zoel, sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<glpiana> zoel, poi riprendi coi cari --bind
<zoel> ok
<zoel> non sembra dare errori
<zoel> ora faccio chroot
<zoel> ok non ci sono errori
<zoel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8704395/
<glpiana> zoel, ora scrivi: grub-install /dev/sda
<zoel> eh errore
<glpiana> zoel, vediamolo
<zoel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8704425/
<riccardo> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa come  far aprire team viewer con l'ultimo ubuntu 14.10?
<zoel> non si potrebbe eliminare il problema alla radice togliendo il secure boot efi e quant-altro ?
<glpiana> !uefi | zoel
<ubot-it> zoel: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<b00k3r> giorno
<riccardo> ciao glpiana ben ritrovato
<zoel> glpiana: ok
<zoel> e adesso che non trova la cartella EFI cosa si fa?
<glpiana> zoel, continua col finale della guida per smontare i dischi. poi prova a disabilitare efi come da guida successiva
<zoel> ok
<zoel> glpiana:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8704498/ mi da errore anche qui, continuo ad andare avanti?
<glpiana> zoel, ma a che ti serve qulla mini partizione all'inizio del disco?
<zoel> non trova sempre la cartella EFI
<glpiana> zoel, solo i comandi umountalla fine della guida
<zoel> ok, non ricordo perche ci fosse quella partizione..
<zoel> dev'essere spuntata tra i vari tentativi di eliminare windows 8 e installare kubuntu o linux mint tempo fa
<zoel> la guida successiva sarebbe?
<glpiana> !uefi | zoel
<ubot-it> zoel: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akis24> zoel:  hai provato a installare normale  disabilitando ovviamente secure boot  e usando legacy dal bios ?  visto che hai eliminato windows la partizione efi non verra' trovata..
<zoel> akis24:  si ho installato normalmente disabilitando secure boot e usando legacy
<zoel> infatti non trova efi
<zoel> mentre cerco di riparare il grub
<akis24> zoel:  la cerca perche' provi a installare in modalita' uefi credo
<zoel> e come si installa in modalita' legacy? la chiavetta live era partita in legacy, avevo controllato..
<akis24> zoel: segui la procedura standard di installazione se non hai efi
<zoel> ho fatto anche quello ma quando provo a riavviare non trova nessun sistema operativo, quando metto boot repair da live mi trova efi
<akis24> zoel:  la distro è a 64 bit giusto ?
<zoel> si
<zoel> ho installato kubuntu 14.04.10  a 64 bit da live facendo la procedura guidata per mettere kubuntu su tutto il disco, windows non c'era da tempo. prima ero riuscita ad installare una vecchia versione di kubuntu qualche mese fa, poi qualcuno a cui avevo prestato il pc ha ripristinato il uefi e si e' piantato tutto. ho cercato di installare nuovamente
<zoel>  quella versione vecchia, ho cercato di installare quella nuova.. niente
<zoel> provo a riavviare di nuovo dopo aver seguito le indicazioni di glpiana
<akis24> zoel: molto strano  io a questo punto farei tabula rasa convertirei il disco in mbr e poi installerei normale
<akis24> ok fai pure
<sergio70> scusate quel link porta ad un cd che ha isolinux...ma io ho gia linux e mi serve reinstallare il sistema op ubuntu 12.4...esiste un immagine pulita cioè senza isolinux ma un qualcosa da avviare a pc in accensione?
<glpiana> !release | sergio70
<ubot-it> sergio70: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> anche se non ho capito che hai detto
<zoel> akis24: niente, non e' cambiato niente, non riesco a far partire kubuntu
<akis24> sergio70:  la 12.04 la trovi qui http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<akis24> zoel:  credo di aver trovato fin quando non avrai una partizione efi come boot non partira' mai   leggi qui quasi in fondo   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<akis24> zoel:  da qui in poi nel tuo caso    " Creare partizione EFI "
<zoel> allora adesso creo questa partizione
<akis24> zoel:  leggi bene tutto ...
<zoel> akis24: ok ora leggo tutto per bene.
<lorenzo_> Ciao a tutti.
<lorenzo_> Ho un problema da risolvere
<glpiana> lorenzo_, sentiamo
<lorenzo_> Ho installato ubuntu 14.10 in una macchina virtuale. Ho installato postfix, mysql ed openssh-server
<lorenzo_> se faccio echo "prova" | mail -s "prova " indirizzomittente indirizzo destinatario
<lorenzo_> funziona ed il destinatario riceve l'email
<lorenzo_> Ho una stampante multifuzione
<lorenzo_> Lexmark e voglio impostarla per inviare email tramite questo server
<lorenzo_> quando faccio una scansione la stampante si comporta correttamente come se l'invio fosse andato a buon fine
<lorenzo_> salvo che poi l'email non viene recapitata
<glpiana> lorenzo_, come invvii la scansione a mail?
<lorenzo_> e se vado a fare gedit /var/log/auth.log trovo scritto
<lorenzo_> sshd[12512]: Bad protocol version identification 'EHLO
<lorenzo_> @glpiana: inzialmente la inviavo usando le impostazioni di default
<lorenzo_> ho impostato sulla stampante l'utente giusto con la sua password
<lorenzo_> infatti se mi collego in ssh con l'applicativo iPad2 ci entro senza problemi
<soleado> salve c'è qualcuno?
<akis24> !qualcuno | soleado
<ubot-it> soleado: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<soleado> ho istallato ubuntu 14.10 e vedo che il cursore ritarda a seguire il comando ... e le finestre sembrano che laggano
<soleado> qualche rimedio per questo problema??
<akis24> soleado:  tipo pc ? cpu ? ram ?
<akis24> !requisiti | soleado
<ubot-it> soleado: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<soleado> processore Intel® Core™ i3-2365M CPU @ 1.40GHz × 4
<soleado> grafica Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<soleado> nvidia GEFORCE GT 1 GB
<akis24> soleado:usa paste quando devi farci vedere qualcosa
<akis24> !paste | soleado
<ubot-it> soleado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<soleado> ok scusate
<akis24> soleado: quanta ram comunque ?
<soleado> 6 GB
<soleado> è un acer Z5 aspire
<Francesca> ciao belli, ho messo ubuntu 12.04 lts sul mio nuovo portatile, però non mi riconosce la wifi!!! come faccio??
<akis24> !wifi | Francesca
<ubot-it> Francesca: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<akis24> soleado: puoi spiegare meglio il problema non si capisce se è lento o cosa ?
<zoel> ciao a tutti, non sono ancora riuscita a avviare il pc con kubuntu 14.04.10 nonostante io abbia provato a fare tutto quello che le guide dicono di fare
<soleado> allora scorro il curosore nella scrivania e mi lascia la scia come se avviene un ritardo .. in più il ritardo è cosi tanto che sembra che ci siano 3 puntatori ... invece quando apro una pagina mi lagga ... pesantemente
<akis24> soleado: hai provato da live prima di installare a vedere se aveva l ostesso problema ?
<soleado> nono nn ciò pensato
<akis24> soleado: riavvia dal disco o dalla usb secondo quel che hai e prova
<soleado> okk provo
<zoel> io resto qua connessa,  quando qualcuno si libera...
<glpiana> lorenzo_, non so aiutarti e non ho capito come colleghi la multifunzione a mail. però ora devo andare
<glpiana> ciao
<akis24> zoel: quando riuscisti a installare come hai detto tu avevi winz ? .. devo assentarmi  torno a breve
<zoel> in origine si ma poi avevo eliminato con successo winzozz e installato kubuntu su tto il disco
<zoel> akis24: il problema si e' venuto a creare ripristinando alle impostazioni predefinite il boot manager perche' al posto di premere f12 e bootare una chiavetta usb live, la persona a cui avevo prestato il pc ha premuto f2 e' entrata nella configurazione del bios e ha ripristinato uefi non sapendo bene cosa stesse facendo. da allora e' il nulla
<nikooo> ciao a tutti, ci sarebbe qualcuno che ha voglia di guidarmi nell'installazione di ubuntu in dual boot con win8.1?
<cybernova> !uefi | nikooo
<ubot-it> nikooo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Hyoh> Salve vorrei configurare l'invio di una email di notifica quando un utente effettua il login al server pptp. Avete qualche idea o indirizzarmi sul canale appropriato? Grazie
<Mino1791> buonasera..ho un problema con la rete lan, sto usando una chiavetta wifi ora, non capisco perchè non mi riconosce la eth, bisogna forse configurarla!? sto utilizzando lubuntu14.04
<Mino1791> prima volta che utilizzo questo sistema operativo
<krabador> Mino1791, notebook o fisso ?
<Mino1791> fisso
<krabador> Mino1791, che chipset hai ?
<Mino1791> eh!? come faccio a vederlo
<krabador> Mino1791, è tuo il pc?
<Mino1791> si
<krabador> Mino1791, apri il terminale, manda sudo lshw
<krabador> !pastebin | Mino1791
<ubot-it> Mino1791: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Mino1791, quando hai installato il sistema?
<Mino1791> due settimane fa
<Mino1791> cmq ho mandato dal terminale ciò che mi hai scritto
<Mino1791> è uscita una sfilza di descrizioni
<krabador> incolla il contenuto in pastebin
<krabador> non qui dentro
<krabador> ed incolla il link risultante
<Mino1791> cos'è pastebin!?
<krabador> leggi qualche riga prima
<Mino1791> -cpu:0
<Mino1791>           description: CPU
<Mino1791>           product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2160  @ 1.80GHz
<Mino1791>           vendor: Intel Corp.
<Mino1791>           physical id: 5
<Mino1791>           bus info: cpu@0
<Mino1791>           version: 6.15.13
<krabador> !pastebin | Mino1791
<ubot-it> Mino1791: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mino1791> krabador puoi rinviarmi il comando sudo
<krabador> sudo lshw
<Mino1791> perfetto
<Mino1791> su pastebin su poster scrivo il tuo nome e mando!?
<krabador> Mino1791, e perchè devi scrivere il mio di nome?
<krabador> Mino1791, non è importante il nome, l'importante è cliccare paste, ed incollare qui l'indirizzo risultante, dopo la pressione di paste
<Mino1791> ho copiato tutto ciò che c'era sul terminalelx
<Mino1791> l'ho copiato e schiacciato paste
<Mino1791> scusami ma sono alle prime armi
<Mino1791> :(
<Mino1791> comunque ho schiacciato paste
<krabador> ecco, adesso
<krabador> puoi copiare l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> ed incollarlo qui
<Mino1791> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8706558/
<Mino1791> ho fatto bene?
<krabador> si
<krabador> fa adesso la stessa cosa con il comando cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Mino1791> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8706619/
<krabador> Mino1791, apri network manager fa uno screenshot, della voce wired
<krabador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> lo screenshot lo fai premendo il tasto stamp
<Prova> Salve ho installato ubuntu sul mio MacBook Pro, vorrei far partire il computer in OS X quali tasti devo premere all'avvio per selezionare il disco?
<Mino1791> dove trovo network manager?
<krabador> Mino1791, impostazioni, rete
<krabador> Prova, con la stessa selezione di tasti che hai premuto per far andare in boot il supporto di ubuntu, prima dell'installazioe
<Mino1791> forse intendi connessioni di rete
<krabador> Mino1791, si, quella schemata è network manager
<Mino1791> perfetto
<Mino1791> faccio uno screenshot
<Prova> Prima utilizzavo refit
<Mino1791> come faccio a mandarti lo screen
<krabador> !image | Mino1791
<ubot-it> Mino1791: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Prova, http://blogs.technet.com/blogfiles/askcore/WindowsLiveWriter/YesyouCANrunWindowsonyourMac_823E/clip_image002_thumb.jpg
<Mino1791> sto cercando di registrarmi perchè richiede la registrazione
<krabador> Mino1791, https://imgur.com/
<krabador> questo non chiede la registrazioen
<Prova> Grazie e con questo comando riuscirò a far partire OS?
<krabador> Prova, hai installato ubuntu a fianco di macosx?
<Mino1791> krabador scusami una volta che schiaccio stamp come faccio a far uscire l'immagine nel link che mi hai appena dato
<Mino1791> imgur
<Prova> Krabador sisi
<Prova> credi possa esserci la possibilità che abbia inavvertitamente cancellato OS?
<krabador> Prova, se "inavvertitamente", nel processo di installazione , hai selezionato di usare tutto il disco, che sarebbe la seconda opzione, praticamente si
<krabador> Prova, se hai selezionato la seconda opzione dall'alto di questa schermata http://cdn8.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/650x383xinstall-ubuntu-linux-alongside-mac-os-x.png.pagespeed.ic.DwPiMSKQsK.png
<krabador> non hai piu' macosx
<Prova> Sarebbe quella LVM?
<krabador> Mino1791, cliccando il tasto browse , vai nella cartella immagini, selezioni l'immagine, e posti
<Mino1791> giuro non riesco a fare lo screen
<Mino1791> schiaccio il tasto stamp ma se poi provo a incollarlo su mtpaint non ci riesco
<krabador> mibofra, con il tasto stamp
<krabador> non devi incollarlo da nessuna parte
<krabador> te lo salva già in /home/utente/Immagini
<krabador> dove utente è il tuo nome utente
<Mino1791> http://imgur.com/nYdh6Hy
<Mino1791> va bene così
<Mino1791> ?
<krabador> Mino1791, la connessione di rete funziona
<Mino1791> se tolgo la pennetta wifi no
<Mino1791> questo è il problema
<Mino1791> io vorrei che funzionasse dal cavo ethernet
<krabador> la connessione di rete lan , funziona, sicuro di attaccare cavo di rete funzionante, in porta router funzionante
<krabador> ?
<Mino1791> si si
<Mino1791> almeno quello lo attacco al posto giusto
<Mino1791> e il cavo l'ho provato anche a cambiare
<krabador> Mino1791, attacca adesso il cavo lan, anche mentre stai usando questa connessione
<krabador> Mino1791, la connessione cablata, il tuo network manager dice che è stata usata l'ultima volta un ora fa
<Mino1791> attaccato
<krabador> quindi fisicamente funziona
<krabador> Mino1791, ifconfig -a
<krabador> sempre pastebin poi
<Mino1791> c'è scritto richiesta di un indirizzo
<Mino1791> e i due pallini che caricano in basso a destra
<Mino1791> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8706968/
<krabador> Mino1791, la porta lan funziona correttamente
<Mino1791> cosa puo essere!?
<krabador> se non navighi probabilmente devi settare, i dns a mano
<Mino1791> puoi darmi una mano
<krabador> nella schermata di prima, di cui mi hai mandato la foto, seleziona "connessione via cavo",e clicca di lato su modifica
<Mino1791> http://imgur.com/HcqkbPt
<krabador> seleziona impostazioni ipv4
<Mino1791> ecco il messaggio che mi da se puo esserti utile
<Mino1791> cmq ok
<Mino1791> ci sono
<Mino1791> ipv4
<Mino1791> sto dentro
<krabador> seleziona nel menu a tendina "automatico (dhcp) solo indirizzi"
<Mino1791> c'è gia
<krabador> Mino1791, inserisci i dns della tua compagnia
<krabador> nel campo dnd
<krabador> dns
<krabador> Mino1791, che compagnia hai?
<Mino1791> infostrada
<Mino1791> cosa inserisco su server dns?
<krabador> Mino1791, 193.70.152.15
<krabador> il primario
<krabador> 212.52.97.15
<krabador> il secondario
<Mino1791> scusa c'è solo il riquadro server dns e la barra bianca
<Mino1791> come faccio a capire dove mettere primario e secondario
<krabador> incolli il primo
<Mino1791> http://imgur.com/ERtuvTN
<krabador> metti la virgola
<davide> ciao
<krabador> incolli il secondo
<krabador> in modo da fare
<krabador> 193.70.152.15,212.52.97.15
<krabador> Mino1791, ok?
<Mino1791> fatto
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> sconnetti la lan
<krabador> la riconnetti
<krabador> e vedi se fa
<krabador> se va
<Mino1791> provo
<krabador> !ciao | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<davide> ciao, non riesco a far funzionare mtink. chi mi aiuta per favore?
<krabador> mtink?
<davide> si mi serve per il controllo della stampante epson
<davide> per la pulizia, la sostituzione delle cartucce ecc. ecc
<Mino1791> niente krabador
<krabador> Mino1791, stacca il wireless, e vedi se la lan riesce ad avere un ip assegnato
<krabador> Mino1791, che router hai?
<Mino1791> tp link
<Mino1791> lo so che ti sto rompendo stasera.. :D
<krabador> Mino1791, puoi andare a controllare le impostazioni del router, ovviamente dalla lan
<Mino1791> però voglio cercare di risolvere anche perchè come sistema operativo da quel poco che sto notando è molto più bello del solito windows
<Mino1791> dimmi il percorso che controllo
<krabador> Mino1791, attacca il cavo lan, disabilita la wireless, cosa che poi fare direttamente selezionando dal task di rete in basso a destra, la rete cablata, appena attaccato il cavo
<krabador> componi l'indirizzo del router
<krabador> dal browser
<krabador> davide, allora, come hai scaricato ed installato il programma?
<krabador> davide, da quale ubuntu?
<davide> 14.04 kabrador
<krabador> davide, con sudo apt-get install mtink   ?
<davide> mi dice: nessun accesso dal file del dispositivo stampante.  assicurati che mtink abbia i diritti per accedere ai file dispositivo. fai anche riferimento alla documentazione
<davide> lo scaricato da drive sul sito ubuntu se ben ricordo
<krabador> davide, allora, sudo apt-get install --reinstall mtink
<davide> ok
<davide> sono principiante ma non penso di aver problemi fin qui
<davide> adesso vado nel terminale e copio
<davide> fatto
<krabador> davide, è probabile che l'utente vada inserito nel grupp lp
<davide> cioè?
<krabador> davide, puoi postare un pastebin , del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davide> a si
<krabador> del comando dato
<krabador> perfetto
<davide> adesso te lo mando
<davide> ho copiato il paste ma non ho capito come fare dopo
<davide> altre volte non mi chiede di fare l'account
<krabador> davide, una volta cliccato paste
<krabador> davide, devi solo incollare qui il link
<krabador> risultante
<davide> Paste from davide at Mon, 27 Oct 2014 17:57:49 +0000
<davide> è giusto?
<krabador> no
<krabador> l'indirizzo web
<krabador> della pagina
<krabador> dopo il click paste
<davide> quando clicco paste non vedo indirizzi
<davide> l'altra volta l'ho fatto e funzionava
<krabador> davide, tu no , ma la barra degli indirizzi win
<krabador> indirizzi web
<krabador> sicuramente ne vede uno
<davide> che pirla
<krabador> che è quello che devi incollare qui
<davide> aspetta capito
<krabador> :D
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8707373/
<krabador> davide, ok sudo mtink
<krabador> da terminale
<davide> ripeto il comando?
<davide> che mi ha inviato?
<krabador> sudo mtink
<MandrilloBionico> volevo segnalare che non funziona Wubi di Ubuntu 14.10.
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8707424/
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, e non c'è niente di strano
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, wubi da una marea di problemi
<krabador> davide, sudo gpasswd -a nome_utente lp
<LostInMyHead> ne ha sempre dati a dire il vero..
<krabador> davide, sudo adduser nome_utente lpadmin
<MandrilloBionico> krabador: nelle altre versioni di Ubuntu ha SEMPRE funzionato senza problemi :(
<MandrilloBionico> quindi non verrà risolto? :(
<krabador> davide, dove nome_utente è il nome utente
<Ubuntuuu> sono nuovo su ubuntu.. non riesco a capire come mai ho metà delle scritte in inglese e metà in italiano
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, dovresti chiedere a chi si occupa di wubi
<davide> mi hai dato 2 comandi
<LostInMyHead> Ubuntuuu: versione di ubuntu
<krabador> Ubuntuuu, hai installato ubuntu con la connessione internet attiva?
<davide> li faccio tutti e due?
<krabador> davide, si
<Ubuntuuu> no.. ho fatto la ricerca dopo
<MandrilloBionico> krabador: chi si occupa di Wubi?
<krabador> Ubuntuuu, allora va in impostazioni ---  lingua
<MandrilloBionico> pensavo speravo bastasse segnalarlo... qui in chat di assistenza
<LostInMyHead> Ubuntuuu:  apri il programmo supporto lingue
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, fatti un favore, installa ubuntu fuori da wubi
<MandrilloBionico> non posso...
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, e come mai ?
<LostInMyHead> ti segnalerà che ti mancano dei pacchetti per la lingua e ti chiede di installarli..
<krabador> Ubuntuuu, rimuovi l'inglese
<MandrilloBionico> vabbe , SPERO che lo sistemino , altrimenti, vorrà dire che aspetterò la prossima versione di Ubuntu SPERANDO funzioni Wubi
<LostInMyHead> Ubuntuuu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano
<krabador> Ubuntuuu, direttamente
<davide> una cosa alla volta
<davide> cosè che devo fare
<Ubuntuuu> grazie mille
<davide> ?
<davide> la chat va troppo veloce
<krabador> davide, i 2 comandi che ti ho mandato
<davide> si ma cosè sta cosa del nome utente
<MandrilloBionico> krabador: tu non puoi segnalarlo a chi si occupa di Wubi?
<krabador> davide, il nome utente che hai scelto quando hai installato
<LostInMyHead> MandrilloBionico: non puoi installarlo senza wubi?
<MandrilloBionico> LostInMyHead: no :(
<krabador> davide, che nel tuo caso, è musa
<gio_crystal> una domanda come faccio ad installare la mia stampante con sistema ubutu
<MandrilloBionico> LostInMyHead: tu puoi segnalarlo a chi si occupa di Wubi?
<LostInMyHead> puoi segnalarlo tu...
<MandrilloBionico> come?
<MandrilloBionico> LostInMyHead: come faccio a segnalarlo?
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug
<LostInMyHead> MandrilloBionico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, poi , spiegare per esempio che problemi ti da wubi, non sarebbe male
<LostInMyHead> cavolo è stato più veloce krabador...
<davide> kabrador non succede nulla
<krabador> davide, non danno outoput, se digitati correttamente
<MandrilloBionico> quel link spiega come segnalarlo DA Ubuntu e io non ce l'ho installato , non funzionando Wubi :(
<krabador> davide, sudo chmod 777 /dev/usb/lp0
<MandrilloBionico> quindi, deduco che non posso segnalarlo :(
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, https://launchpad.net/wubi
<davide> ok
<davide> adesso che faccio
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, qui puoi segnlalare problemi di wubi senza avere ubuntu
<krabador> davide, riavvia e prova ad usare il mtink
<LostInMyHead> MandrilloBionico: "Le richieste di aiuto vanno fatte sul forum di Ubuntu, inserite tra le richieste su Launchpad o nei canali IRC di supporto." quelli inglesi
<gio_crystal> ciao a tutti ce qualcuno mi può aiutare
<MandrilloBionico> quando avvio wubi mi scrive il seguente messaggio di errore -> Wubi does not currently support EFI
<MandrilloBionico> sapete dirmi cosa significa e come risolvere?
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, non supporta uefi
<davide> udo gpasswd -a musa lp
<davide> sudo adduser musa lpadmin
<davide> sudo chmod 777 /dev/usb/lp0
<davide> aspetta ti mando il paste e mi dici se è corretto
<davide> please
<MandrilloBionico> krabador: cos'è? uefi
<krabador> davide, non incollare in canale
<krabador> !uefi | MandrilloBionico
<ubot-it> MandrilloBionico: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<LostInMyHead> !qualcuno gio_crystal
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LostInMyHead> !qualcuno | gio_crystal
<ubot-it> gio_crystal: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> gio_crystal, chiedo
<davide> come faccio a rintracciarti se riavvio
<krabador> gio_crystal, chiedi
<krabador> davide, torna qui
<davide> vado
<Ubuntuuu> Avete dritte da darmi su cosa istallare/impostare essendo nuovo utente? :)
<krabador> Ubuntuuu, allora, per prima cosa installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<LostInMyHead> Ubuntuuu: dipende dalle tue esigenze
<gio_crystal> vorrei installare la mia stampante lemark x5250 sul  mio ubutu e no so come fre
<gio_crystal> come fare
<krabador> ubuntulog_, una serie di software che di base non sono inseriti all'interno di ubuntu. in quando liberamente usabili ma non distribuibili
<MandrilloBionico> krabador: ho letto ma non ho capito come risolvere il problema :(
<MandrilloBionico> krabador: ho letto ma non ho capito come risolvere il problema :(
<MandrilloBionico> krabador: ho letto ma non ho capito come risolvere il problema :(
<krabador> Ubuntuuu, sudo apt-get install ubuntu restricted-extras
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, la smett?
<LostInMyHead> Ubuntuuu: esistono una marea di guide simili http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/7-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-10-utopic-unicorn
<krabador> LostInMyHead, smettila anche tu
<krabador> di segnalare guide non ufficiali per favore
<Ubuntuuu> grazie a tutti.. gentilissimi :)
<krabador> Ubuntuuu, di niente
<LostInMyHead> krabador: una ne ho segnalata..
<krabador> LostInMyHead, neanche una si puo'
<MandrilloBionico> ho letto quel link ma non ho capito come risolvere il problema :(
<krabador> !documentazione | Ubuntuuu
<ubot-it> Ubuntuuu: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<davide> kabrador non è cambiato niente
<krabador> davide, posta l'errore che ti da il software
<davide> adesso ceno e ritorno dopo sennò mi tocca litigare con la moglie che ha ragione
<krabador> heheheh
<krabador> assolutamente
<krabador> nessun problema in famiglia
<krabador> :D
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, wubi non supporta il uefi, il tuo pc, ce l'ha impostato, o lo vai a disabilitare , e lo vedi nel manuale della scheda madre del pc, o del notebook
<krabador> oppure da wubi, per il momento , avrai sempre questo dialogo
<MandrilloBionico> e che succede? disabilitando uefi
<MandrilloBionico> intendo dire... se è abilitato... presumo che, disabilitandolo, abbia... effetti collaterali... forse, su WinZoz... Windows 8.1
<MandrilloBionico> comunque, SPERO che il prossimo Wubi 15.04... sUpporti UEFI :(
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, impara tu , ad evitare uefi
<MandrilloBionico> dipende dagli effetti collaterali se sono evitabili non c'entra 'impara tu'
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, sotto uefi usi un imitazione del sistema
<MandrilloBionico> che significa? imitazione del sistema
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, in bocca al lupo
<MandrilloBionico> ah be , c'è poco da 'in bocca al lupo' , vorrà dire che aspetterò la prossima 15.04 ... SPERANDO che Wubi funzioni
<MandrilloBionico> e che sia compatibile con UEFI
<MandrilloBionico> rinuncerò anche a questa versione di Ubuntu... peccato... mi sarebbe piaciuto... provarla... almeno...
<MandrilloBionico> cmq, è veramente... assurdo... che non rendano Wubi compatibile con UEFI
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, è veramente assurdo che abbiano concepito uefi
<krabador> che evita che l'utente possa gestire l'hardware normalmente
<MandrilloBionico> probabile ma visto che c'è , potevano rendere wubi compatibile...
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, potresti imparare ad usare il sistema realmente
<MandrilloBionico> non penso sia... così... difficile... o impossibile... compatibilizzarlo...
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, fallo allora
<krabador> sengnalati al gruppo sviluppo
<MandrilloBionico> l'avrei già fatto , fossi capace..
<krabador> c'è sempre bisogno di una mano
<krabador> anche a livello di parere
<MandrilloBionico> per ora so' 1 povero utente... + pratico di WinZoz e poco quasi nulla di Ubuntu
<MandrilloBionico> però strano che i Prof Ubuntu , molto + capaci di me , non abbiamo 'compatibilizzato' Wubi con UEFI
<LostInMyHead> comunque partirei con l'informarmi su cosa è uefi
<MandrilloBionico> strano che non ci abbiano pensato...
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, se come dicevi prima sono anni che usi ubuntu con wubi, e sei praticamente una mosca bianca, visto che di problemi ne da , e parecchi, sei pronto ad imparare ad usare ubuntu in installazione reale
<MandrilloBionico> o che non sappiano farlo... essendo... loro... molto... bravi...
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, non sei obbligato ad usare ubuntu
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, e ad apprezzarlo
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, c'è un mondo stupendo , li fuori
<MandrilloBionico> impossibile usare ubuntu senza subi , se non rinunciando a WinZoz...
<MandrilloBionico> almeno che io sappia , l'UNICO modo per usare ENTRAMBI è Wubi
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, cosi' come ubuntu non è da colpevolizzare ubuntu,. se wubi, che è un progetto praticamente in abbandono, non va
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, non è assoluitamente vero
<LostInMyHead> MandrilloBionico: non è vero
<MandrilloBionico> e non mi ha mai dato problemi con le precedenti versioni... vabbé
<krabador> e non ti consiglierei di dirlo in giro
<LostInMyHead> io li uso entrambi
<MandrilloBionico> be ovvio che si possono usare entrambi su partizioni fisiche separate differenti
<LostInMyHead> si possono fare due partizioni, virtualizzare ecc...
<krabador> !uefi | MandrilloBionico
<ubot-it> MandrilloBionico: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> !installazione | MandrilloBionico
<ubot-it> MandrilloBionico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> da queste 2 guide, ne impareresti di cose, se leggessi
<MandrilloBionico> ma con wubi era MOLTO + facile perché ci pensava Wubi a creare una partizione 'virtuale' senza bisogno di crearla fisicamente...
<MandrilloBionico> e per poter creare fisicamente 1 partizione DEVI avere il cd di installazione di Windows
<LostInMyHead> si ma virtualizzare non è la scelta migliore...
<MandrilloBionico> io invece ho la versione OEM quindi 'compresa' nel pc
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, anche una pendrive
<MandrilloBionico> e quindi NON POSSO farlo...
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, puoi
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, non vuoi
<MandrilloBionico> quindi WUBI è una scelta obbligata... purtroppo  , a meno che rinunciare a W8.1
<krabador> il che è molto diverso
<LostInMyHead> scusa versione OEM?
<MandrilloBionico> yes
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, ubuntu si puo' installare tranquillamente nel tuo sistema
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, leggi le guide
<LostInMyHead> no spiegami cos'è la versione OEM
<MandrilloBionico> strano che non lo sai...
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, oem o non oem , non c'entrano nulla
<krabador> SI PUO' installare, wubi non è fondamentale a nessuno
<MandrilloBionico> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Original_equipment_manufacturer
<krabador> a tal punto che sta per scomparire
<krabador> smettila di trollare ed informati
<krabador> altrimenti , dovro' invitarti ad uscire
<LostInMyHead> hahahah
<LostInMyHead> la versione OEM... questa è nuova complimenti
<MandrilloBionico> nex troll , so' già informato , l'unico modo per installare ubuntu e rinunciare a w8.1oem
<krabador> !uefi | MandrilloBionico
<ubot-it> MandrilloBionico: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MandrilloBionico> ovvio che se invece si ha a disposizione cd originale... si può far tutto , no problem
<krabador> il modno è pieno di sistemi dual win8 ubuntu
<krabador> ma ti piace imbrattare i canali
<MandrilloBionico> LostInMyHead: non è nuova è vecchi di anni è 1 vita che esiste la versione OEM
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, hia una partizione di ripristino del notebook?
<LostInMyHead> si ma qual'è il problema?
<LostInMyHead> pure io ho la versione windows oem?
<MandrilloBionico> krabador: yes ovvio , essendo appunto OEM
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, allora non hai nessun problema a riguardo
<MandrilloBionico> LostInMyHead:  il problema è quello che ti ho spiegato prima
<MandrilloBionico> krabador: ce l'ho si , se installo ubuntu mi fa fuori RECOVERY , Windows 8.1...
<MandrilloBionico> non lo affianca come fa Wubi
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, ma smettila
<krabador> se installi correttamente seguendo la guida del uefi, non fa fuori niente
<krabador> grub deve essere installato in partizione efi
<krabador> e si ha la scelta
<MandrilloBionico> l'ho letta la guida uefi ma... non risponde alla mia domanda di prima...
<LostInMyHead> stano che a me non sia mai successo
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, la tua domanda di prima è stata risposta abbondantemente
<MandrilloBionico> ovvero che succede , a windows , disattivnado uefi
<Rastart> LostInMyHead, la smetti di pronunciare la parola proibita?
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, ovvero
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, wubi non va con uefi
<MandrilloBionico> si questo l'ho capito... tempo fa...
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, hai altre domande?
<Rastart> Mandrillobionico, come sopra.
<LostInMyHead> Rastart: parola proibita?
<MandrilloBionico> quando me l'hai scritto la prima volta
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, hai altre domande?
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, perchè #ubuntu-it-chat è il canale per perdere tempo
<MandrilloBionico> si , perché non funziona? perché non hanno risolto il problema? verrà risolto nella prossima versione di wubi?
<Rastart> eh io li ero entrato per perdere tempo.
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, qui si fa assistenza, e si tiene pulito, in quanto è logato , e la consultazione del log deve essere pulita
<Rastart> troppo caos qui che figura ci facciamo gente.
<Rastart> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Rastart> seguite il consiglio.
<krabador> Rastart, non ti ci mettere anche tu
<LostInMyHead> MandrilloBionico: probanilmente no
<Rastart> krabador, cerco di aiutarti
<krabador> LostInMyHead, e tu non puoi saperlo
<krabador> Rastart, ...
<Rastart> oh..krabador.
<Rastart> :D
<MandrilloBionico> ok... peccato... non capisco il motivo... comunque... no problem... rinuncio ad Ubuntu... o mi accontento di una vecchia versione... che Wubi funzionava benissimo senza problemi
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, buon proseguimento
<MandrilloBionico> chisà... forse, se avanzo da una vecchia alla nuova versione... funziona...
<MandrilloBionico> proverò...
<MandrilloBionico> spero di trovare OverMe in chat... lui saprebbe risolvermi il problema... è sempre riuscito... in passato...
<Rastart> Mandrillobionico,  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LostInMyHead> krabador: fino a pochi mesi fa pensavano di abbandonare wubi  per questo
<MandrilloBionico> strano che sia così limitato
<Rastart> guarda che la chat non è male per parlare di ciò.
<MandrilloBionico> e che non sia risolvibile tale problema
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, overme  sicuramente non ti risolve wubi
<MandrilloBionico> in più senza neanche offrire un'alternativa... boh... vabbé
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, hai altre domande?
<MandrilloBionico> krabador: secondo me sì è sempre riuscito in passato vabbe comunque grazie lo stesso buona serata alla prox
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, wubi non supporta uefi, è strutturale
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, non c'è un utente che te lo fa funzionare.
<Rastart> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MandrilloBionico> krabador: detta così PARE sia IRrisolvibile , cioè finché esiste UEFI , wubi non funzionerà MAI
<MandrilloBionico> mi sembra strano che non ci sia un modo per far sUpportare UEFI a Wubi
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, per il momento è cosi', non è una trascendentale
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, allo stato attuale la questione è questa
<krabador> MandrilloBionico, contatta gli sviluppatori e chiediglielo di persona
<MandrilloBionico> ah be... punti di vista... be... si... non è trascendentale non potere usare Ubuntu... ma rimane una... assurdità...
<MandrilloBionico> magari potessi contattarli
<MandrilloBionico> e chiederglielo di persona
<MandrilloBionico> impossibile non avendo recapiti
<MandrilloBionico> non mi rimane che... sperare... nella prossima versione...
<MandrilloBionico> comunque, grazie lo stesso... buona serata... bye
<LostInMyHead> comunque avete avuto fin troppa pazienza..
<Rastart> Ubuntu 14.04 ha riscontrato un erore interno: Executable path: /usr/share/oneconf/oneconf-service ; Package: oneconf 0.3.7; ProblemType: Crash
<Rastart> ma perchè tutte a me?
<krabador> succede spesso?
<Rastart> no ma è successo metre davo apt-get update.
<krabador> Rastart, rimanda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> e fa un bel pastebin
<Rastart> oh santi numi ci vediamo piu tardi scusa.
<Rastart> dopo lo faccio. scusa emergenza
<davide> kabrador sono tornato
<davide> ci sei ancora?
<Simmy> ciao ragazzi... avrei bisogno di una mano per un problemino, c'è qualcuno?
<wadzi> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Simmy> Ho installato ubuntu su un amilo pa1510. Non riconosce la scheda wifi... come risolvere?
<davide> ci sei ancora kabrador? ho finito di cenare
<wadzi> Simmy quale ubuntu hai installato
<Simmy> 14.10
<paro77> ciao ho problemi con la nuova versione di ubuntu
<wadzi> Simmy: guarda qua http://www.lffl.org/2013/11/cheese-ritorna-di-default-in-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr.html
<wadzi> Simmy: scusa ho scambiato utente :-(
<LostInMyHead> wadzi: e pure chat!
<Simmy> ok no problem...
<paro77> sono connesso e durante l'avanzamento alla 14.10 mi esce di controllare la connessione
<wadzi> pardon
<wadzi> :-(
<Simmy> niente wadzi figurati... nessuna idea per me? credo sia un problema di driver ma non ho idea di come fare a trovare e installare quelli giusti...
<davide> ciao non riesco a far funzionare mtink
<wadzi> Simmy: puoi fare una ricerca con google qualcosa sempre esce io al momento non ho elementi validi da darti
<cristian_c> davide, beh, neanch'io
<cristian_c> a parte questo, quale messaggio d'errore ricevi?
<wadzi> Simmy:  hai provato a dare lspci e vedere che scheda è?
<paro77> qualcuno xpiacere mi può aiutare?
<Simmy> si provato ma poi non ho trovato niente... la cosa strana è che appena installato mi ha chiesto di scaricare driver dispositivo, cosa che ho fatto, risulta installato, ma niente da fare
<davide> mi dice: nessun accesso al  file del dispoaitivo stampante.assicurati che mtink abbia i diritti per accedere ai file  dispositivo.  fai anche riferimento alla documentazione
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | paro77
<ubot-it> paro77: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> davide, sì, controlla i permessi
<wadzi> Simmy: prova a leggere qua: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=433620
<davide> cioè?
<cristian_c> davide, e guarda anche in /dev
<cristian_c> !permessi | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<davide> sono principiante
<cristian_c> leggi al link
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8708637/
<davide> se ho ben capito ho immesso il comando. te l'ho inviato
<cristian_c> davide, in /dev, non nella home
<cristian_c> davide, ls -l /dev
<cristian_c> davide, ls -l /dev
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8708657/
<cristian_c> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root          60 ott 27 20:28 usb
<davide> parli con me cristian?
<cristian_c> davide, ls -l /dev/usb
<cristian_c> essì
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8708691/
<cristian_c> crw-rw---- 1 root lp 180, 0 ott 27 20:28 lp0
<davide> ???
<cristian_c> davide, il percorso della risorsa è /dev/usb/lp0
<davide> non capisco a cosa serve quello che mihaimandato prima e appena adesso
<cristian_c> davide, digita: cat /etc/group
<davide> quelle 2 frasi con rott
<davide> ok
<Simmy> grazie wadzi... ho visto nel forum una discussione aperta sullo stesso mio modello di scheda wifi. seguirò quella. buona serata a tutti
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8708710/
<cristian_c> davide, ok devi aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo lp
<cristian_c> davide, sudo adduser musa lp
<davide> ok
<davide> cosi capisco
<davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8708762/
<cristian_c> davide, riavvia la sessione
<davide> riavvio il pc?
<cristian_c> davide, anche
<davide> la sessione non sono come si riavvia
<cristian_c> ma non è necessario
<davide> che devo fa?
<cristian_c> davide, chiudi sessione non lo trovi?
<cristian_c> tra le opzioni
<Gae27> Salve, non so se sia la chat giusta, ma volevo sapere se qualcuno sia mai riuscito a far funzionare Drakensang Online o da browser o da client
<davide> dove sono le opzioni?
<cristian_c> !drakensang
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'drakensang'
<cristian_c> !chat | Gae27
<ubot-it> Gae27: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !indo drakensang
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'indo drakensang'
<cristian_c> !info drakensang
<ubot-it> Package drakensang does not exist in trusty
<davide> dove sono le opzioni
<Gae27> grazie mille
<davide> ho trovato termina sessione
<cristian_c> davide, accanto a riavvia, arresta, ecc...
<cristian_c> davide, ok
<davide> eccomi sessione riavviataa
<davide> cristian ho riaperto mtynk
<cristian_c> davide, prova mtink come prima cosa
<mormoros> b uona sera
<Uacciu> Ragazzi sto impazzendo.. la tastiera fa quello che vuole.. nel senso che non riesco a fare la chiocciola e cose di questo genere.. in piu ogni parola che scrivo qui me la segna come errata sottolineandomela in rosso
<davide> mi si è aperto il programma
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> davide, bene
<davide> ma non fa niente
<cristian_c> eh
<mormoros> ho usato un rm di troppo
<mormoros> che fare
<cristian_c> <davide> ciao non riesco a far funzionare mtink
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> davide, beh, neanch'io
<Uacciu> Ragazzi sto impazzendo.. la tastiera fa quello che vuole.. nel senso che non riesco a fare la chiocciola e cose di questo genere.. in piu ogni parola che scrivo qui me la segna come errata sottolineandomela in rosso
<davide> dice scelta port:/dev/usb/lp0
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Uacciu
<ubot-it> Uacciu: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<davide> poi cè il tasto avanti e se lo clicco non fa niente
<cristian_c> davide, mi pare quello giusto
<cristian_c> davide, lancialo da terminale
<cristian_c> davide, e incolla su pastebin il contenuto
<davide> mi daresti il comando? please
<Uacciu> ok scusate
<davide> asspe è andato avanti
<cristian_c> Uacciu, è impostato il layout inglese o italiano nel sistema?
<cristian_c> davide, ?
<davide> mi chiede di inserire il tipo di stampante
<cristian_c> davide, bene
<davide> ma non cè la mia
<cristian_c> davide, qual'è la tua?
<davide> epson wp4525
<Uacciu> ci sono nelle impostazioni molti italiano winkeys, macintosh, usa e cosi via..
<mormoros> ho cancellato la home , dov'erano montati 3 hd  ... non trovo piu nessu file
<davide> però è possibile mettere: altra stampante
<cristian_c> davide, essì
<cristian_c> non è che mtink sia molto recente come applicazione
<cristian_c> Uacciu, controlla con esattezza
<cristian_c> mormoros, ok
<davide> io l'ho faccio...cmq già prima me l'ha fatta fare questa cosa......nel senso che quando poi mi si apre l'icona dove mi compaiono i colori e i tasti per pulire ugelli, sostituzione cartuccia ecc ecc, non fa niente
<davide> adesso sta caricando
<davide> vediamo se poi funziona
<Uacciu> in che senso scusa_
<davide> è cambiato qualcosa ma ancora non ci siamo
<mormoros> devo andare di photorec o testdisk
<mormoros> ?
<davide> mi dice: problemi con la stampante,controlla se vi siano errori:carta terminata, non cè inchiostro,stampante non accesa. Nota che alcune stampanti si bloccano per alcuni secondi dopo essere state accese.
<davide> il programma in se si apre ma non mi fa cliccare i tasti per le varie funzioni di manutenzione della stampante ecc ecc
<davide> se esiste un altro programma lo installo.
<davide> devo dirti che se attacco il cavo usb della stampante, non succede niente però quand sono dentro a dei programmi e invio la stampa, lei funziona
<cristian_c> mormoros, sì
<davide> ci sei ancora cristian?
<mormoros> allora sono fregato , sono giorni che giro e rigiro questi hd non trovo un file che avevo fatto con tar
<mormoros> è un backup che dovrebb'essere almeno 6 volte
<mormoros> sono rovinato
<davide> ci sei ancora cristian?
<cristian_c> davide, sì, un altro programma
<davide> mi hai letto prima
<cristian_c> davide, ma ti avevo detto di aprirlo da terminale
<davide> non ho capito se si era bloccata la chat
<cristian_c> cosa che dubito tu abbia fatto
<davide> perchè io scrivevo e nessuno rispondeva
<davide> come faccio ad aprirlo tramite treminale? mi dai il comando perfavore?
<mormoros> mi chiamano , provo a chiedere di nuovo dopo
<davide> cristian ci sei?
<cristian_c> davide, mtink
<cristian_c> semplicemente
<davide> è cambiato qualcosa
<davide> "controllo ugelli", "pulizia ugelli"  e "ripristina stampante" funzionano i tasti, ma solo con "ripristina stampante" la stampante si mette in moto; invece "allineamento testina" e "cambio cartuccia" non funzionano i tasti
<jester-> davide: hp con hplip-gui a parte il resto è primitivo
<davide> ma io ho una epson
<cristian_c> davide, mtink è un programma molto vecchio
<jester-> davide: ai dev linux non interessa vedere il livello delle cartucce a palle varie
<davide> si avevo capito
<cristian_c> davide, immagino non sia più neanche manutenuto da anni
<cristian_c> davide, ci sono alternative
<davide> si sono daccordo, ma se devo fare la manutenzione della stampante mi attacco al piffero
<jester-> davide: per quello si consiglia di tenere pure winz
<davide> cioè?
<davide> ciao jester
<jester-> davide: cioè fa quello che linux non fa e viceversa
<davide> non so cosè winz
<jester-> quindi se te lo sei segato o hai un pc decente e lo virtualizzi o ti attacchi si al piffero e puppi forte
<jester-> davide: winz acronimo di uindos
<davide> virtualizzi?
<jester-> o madu
<jester-> !vbox | davide
<ubot-it> davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<davide> che cacao
<davide> ma per capire ubuntu quanti anni ci vogliono
<cristian_c> dipende
<cristian_c> è una cosa soggettiva
<davide> mi piace molto ma quando ho a che fare con qualche drive o programma ho sempre problemi
<davide> ma che è sto virtual box?
<davide> a cosa mi serve?
<cristian_c> davide, apri il link
<davide> l'ho aperto
<davide> ma non ho capito a che mi serve
<jester-> davide: per capire devi leggere la guida wiki
<davide> non cè un programma che mi fa funzionare il drive della mia stampante con ubuntu senza andare a installare programmi su programmi che non funzionano?
<jester-> davide: windows
<davide> non ce l'ho windows...ho installato ubuntu perchè ho cambiato hard disck e non ho perso il sistema operativo
<davide> windows
<davide> ubot che centra virtual box
<davide> il mio lettore cd funziona benissimo
<jester-> davide: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<jester-> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/VMware_Player
<DD3my> sera, come posso aprire i file con estensione .wxp?
<DD3my> utilizzo ubuntu 12.04 lts
<jester-> DD3my: hai installato i restricted extras?
<jester-> e pure vlc che dei plugin se ne frega?
<DD3my> ciao jester- no, in realtà mi sto informando su internet su come posso aprirlo, ma non trovo niente
<davide> jester ma che ci faccio con questi link
<davide> devo scaricare virtualbox?
<jester-> davide: studi e smetti da fare domande arlocche
<jester-> farlocche*
<DD3my> jester-, avresti qualcosa da consigliarmi?
<jester-> DD3my: mi pare che siano file s di un wordprocesssor scientifico e con quello vanno apreti
<jester-> aperti*
<DD3my> jester-, si hai azzeccato, sto porco di professore nel 2014 crea ancora i file in wxp, non conosce i pdf
<DD3my> comunque pensavo ci fosse un lettore su linux
<DD3my> jester-, grazie per il supporto
<Rastart> porco professore!!!
<Rastart> ;)
<jester-> DD3my: non so con quale altra applicazione si potrebbe aprire
<jester-> DD3my: che word pocesssor usa il prof dipsettoso
<jester-> ce vedi se c'è alternativ alinux
<DD3my> jester-, i dont know
<DD3my> jester-, ora provo ad aprirlo con windows per vedere
<DD3my> e poi da li cerco di organizzarmi
<jester-> libre non lo pare?
<DD3my> jester-, nep
<jester-> apre*
<davide> jester ho letto ma non mi serve a niente virtual box
<davide> per far funzionare la stampante
<jester-> davide: va bè ci ho provato, se non capisci il senso è inutile rispegare
<jester-> davide: vbox---> crei una macchina winzoz--> nella macchina winzoz installi il driver della stampantre e la paciocchi da li
<DD3my> jester-, +1
<jester-> e hai un pc dentro al pc linux detto magana virtuale
<jester-> ma serve un pc un po tosto non un p4
<jester-> o scarafone da 300 euro
<davide> capisco che mi stai aiutando jester, ma con questo tipo di aiuto dovrei già essere un utente ubuntu più che esperto........se ho ben capito dovrei installare virtual box come ulteriore sistema operativo e installare i vari drive
<jester-> ma va, devi leggere la guida
<jester-> e seguirla
<bigo72> davide, secondo me fai prima a comprare una stampante ben riconosciuta
<bigo72> ci son passato prima di te a far nottate
<davide> si certo...butto via la stampante da oltre 300 euro
<jester-> una hp per esempio
<jester-> davide: o rimetti winz
<davide> se avessi winz lo farei
<jester-> con quello basta dare in pasto il cd
<davide> ma non ce l'ho più perchè ho sostituito l'hard disck
<davide> non ho cd di winz
<jester-> allora sei gia fortunato che stampa
<davide> se non cambio la cartuccia non stampa
<davide> è per questo che mi serve un drive funzionante
<jester-> o ti prendi una multi hp a euero 60 installi hplip lo lanci e ti fa pure il caffè
<jester-> usando linux bisogna prendere hw supportato non ci sono balle
<davide> che pacco
<jester-> i produttori che non forniscono driver vanno snobbati
<jester-> non è u npacco. linux cosi è
<jester-> e visto che nessuno ti chiede niente è tutto grasso che cola
<jester-> o ti compri la licenza wnz a € 150/200
<bigo72> oppure ti prendi un mac, come me, e tutto funziona subito :D (e jester- ride)
<jester-> o un bel mac che come vede la printer va prendersi il driver e se lo mette
<davide> mi sono fatto installare ubuntu perchè non prende virus e si trovano programmi direttamente da software center, ma da un altra parte sono scazzato perchè non riesco ad usare vanbasco e i driver per cellulare
<davide> e stampanti
<jester-> bigo72: eh
<davide> che senso ha
<bigo72> ahah, abbiamo scritto lo stesso concetto nello stesso momento
<jester-> davide: se vuoi la botte piena e la botte ubriaca un mac o winz devi piare
<davide> hai ragione jester
<jester-> davide: il sensp è che chi sviluppa linux lo fa per la gloria
<bigo72> jester- lo fa anche per vendere supporto
<davide> bello bello ubuntu ma quando devo fare cose utili della vita quotidiana, è molto complicato
<jester-> e non corre dietro allae fisime degli utenti, basta che prendi roba il cui costruttore tipo hp intel e nvidia fanno i driver linux
<jester-> bigo72: e ti pare ch utonto linux cacci la money? lo spirito sarebbe quello
<jester-> non caccia un'osti* e pretende
<davide> se lo sapevo prendevo hp perchè mi scazza passare ad un sistema operativo corrotto che ti fa prendere dei virus per comprare antivirus
<bigo72> vero anche questo
<davide> però anche con il cellulare samsung ho problemi
<jester-> samsung e tutti i costruttori non passano nulla per cellofonni
<davide> èèè???
<jester-> per linux dovrebbero farne 127 tsnto è deframmentato
<jester-> per quello serve winz affianco o in vbox
<davide> ma di cosa parli?
<davide> ma questo vbox dove lo trovo?
<jester-> davide: vbox=virtualbox  o vmware player
<davide> vado a leggere
<davide> speriamo di non impiegare una settimana intera
<davide> notte
<davide> a tutti
<nicolatt88k> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di supporto per una scheda wifi nn riconosciuta
<nicolatt88k> chi mi può aiutare?
<salvipus> ciao.. appena arrivato in ubuntu...
<salvipus> o meglio ci starei provando ma non riesco ad istallarlo :-(
<jester-> nicolatt88k: apri un terminale
<jester-> salvipus: dove ti incrocchi
<salvipus> ho scaricato il file che a me interessava formato ....iso
<nicolatt88k> praticamente ho messo 12.04 lts su un nuovo portatile compaq , scheda rtl8188ee
<salvipus> ora ce l'ho su un dvd che ho caricato nel mio laptop con la speranza che fosse autoplay
<salvipus> ma mi chiede di selezionare l'applicazione per aprilo
<nicolatt88k> non la ricnosce , ho seguito un sacco di guide ma non riesco
<davide> jester
<jester-> salvipus: devi fare il boot del dvd sempre che non hai copiato la iso tal quale
<nicolatt88k> jester aperto terminale
<salvipus> la seconda
<davide> cmq una volta scaricato virtual box, mi serve sempre il sistema operativo windows che non ho
<jester-> salvipus: la iso va scritta non copiata
<jester-> !iso | salvipus
<ubot-it> salvipus: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<salvipus> spetta che controllo
<davide> cmq una volta scaricato virtual box, mi serve sempre il sistema operativo windows che non ho
<jester-> nicolatt88k: lspci | grep -i network
<salvipus> ho preso il file che ho scaricato e masterizzato sul dvd
<jester-> salvipus: cosa vedi nel dvd
<jester-> la iso o delle cartelle
<nicolatt88k> nicola@nicola-Compaq-15-Notebook-PC:~$ lspci | grep -i network
<nicolatt88k> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<salvipus> nel dvd vedo un solo file iso
<jester-> !iso | salvipus hai sbaiiato
<ubot-it> salvipus hai sbaiiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> nicolatt88k: spe
<nicolatt88k> ok
<salvipus> si jester mi è venuto il sospetto
<salvipus> adesso sto scaricando un sw per masterizzare e riprovo a fare altro dvd
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, uname -r
<jester-> nicolatt88k: mo arriva cybernova
<nicolatt88k> 3.13.0-32-generic
<nicolatt88k> ok, grazie
<cybernova> bene nicolatt88k allora dobbiamo compilare gli ultimi driver
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, scompatta questo zip: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/archive/master.zip
<nicolatt88k> ok, scompattato in scrivania
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, bene ora entraci dentro da terminale e dai il comando: make
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, incolla quello che ti esce fuori su pastebin
<cybernova> !paste | nicolatt88k
<ubot-it> nicolatt88k: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicolatt88k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8710226/     ma sta ancora lavorando, sembra che ripeta però le stesse righe
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, no sta andando bene, sta compilando il tutto
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, una volta che ha finito, copia l'output sempre su pastebin
<nicolatt88k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8710247/ forse ho fatt un pò un casino....
<nicolatt88k> non riesco a selezionare e copiare e ncollare , nn so perché, forse ho unpò incasinato il terminale
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, hai ridato i comandi 2 volte
<cianciasal> help!
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, fa niente allora dentro sempre dalla stessa cartella, dai il comando: sudo make install
<nicolatt88k> ok
<cianciasal> xkè quando mi collego ad internet dopo mezz'ora mi si blocca tutto?
<cybernova> !dettagli | cianciasal
<ubot-it> cianciasal: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<salvipus> grazie jester... sto per riavviare... spero di non cercarti di nuovo!!!
<cianciasal> semplicemente uso ubuntu 14.10...mi collego e si blocca dopo un po'... pensavo dipendesse da mozzilla firefox, ma con chrome fa lo stesso
<nicolatt88k> cybernova fatto
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, riesci a incollarmi l'output senza incasinare?
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, sempre su pastebin
<nicolatt88k> si ;-D
<nicolatt88k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8710309/
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, bene ora per sicurezza lancia il comando: rfkill list all
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, sempre su pastebin
<nicolatt88k> dalla cartella?
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, da dove sei
<jester-> nicolatt88k: se aggiorna il kernel dovrai tornare nella cartella e ridar esudo make install
<nicolatt88k> non fa nulla
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, non esce niente?
<nicolatt88k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8710341/
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, mhm brutta roba, ok prova a riavviare il pc e vedere se funzia
<nicolatt88k> ok, ci sent dopo... grazie
<cybernova> prego ciao
<cybernova> cianciasal, cosa usi la wireless o il cavo?
<nicolatt88k> sei un grande , funziona tutto ora :-D
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, perfetto :) ricordati che se aggiorni il kernel, devi rientrare in quella cartella (non cestinarla) e ridare make install che risostituisce i driver
<nicolatt88k> quindi la devo lasciare sul desktop o la posso spostare momentaneamente?
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, mettila dove vuoi
<cianciasal> uso wireless
<nicolatt88k> ok, grazie mille... gentilissimo davvero. bellissima la comunità ubuntu
<cybernova> cianciasal, da terminale: sudo lshw -C network
<cybernova> !paste | cianciasal
<ubot-it> cianciasal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> nicolatt88k, di nulla :)
<nicolatt88k> buona serata a tutti, a presto
<cybernova> ciao buona serata
<cianciasal> ok thanx
<cianciasal> allora incrocio le dita
<cianciasal> ps oggi ho conosciuto arturo d.c.
<cianciasal> un grande
<cianciasal> vi abbraccio...buonanotte e grazie sempre
<cybernova> cianciasal,quel comando era solo per sapere la scheda wireless, non faceva nulla di risolutivo :D
<cianciasal> ah
<cianciasal> sono stato vittima dell'effetto placebo...cmq come cacchio funziona x copiare e incollare? nn funziona ctrl c...ctrl v ?
<cianciasal> scusate l'imprecazione ma sto cercando di capire xkè la gente spesso si arrende dopo i primi intoppi con ubuntu
<cianciasal> faccio da psicologo a me stesso
<cianciasal> cmq RTL 8111/8168/8411 PCI vi dice qsa?
<jester-> cianciasal: uname -r
<cianciasal> cioé?
<jester-> nel terminale
<cianciasal> ok
<jester-> e cosa risponde
<cianciasal> 3.16.0-23-generic
<jester-> cianciasal: rfkill list
<jester-> e metti nel paste
<cianciasal> 0: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN
<cianciasal>  Soft blocked: no
<cianciasal>  Hard blocked: no
<cianciasal> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<cianciasal>  Soft blocked: no
<cianciasal> help
<cianciasal> che pazienza
<jester-> cianciasal: se incolli in canale il bot ti butta fuori
<jester-> cianciasal: iwconfig e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !pate | cianciasal
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pate'
<cianciasal> ok ragazzi...ho bisogno di un corso base...nn vi capisco
<jester-> !paste | cianciasal
<ubot-it> cianciasal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> cianciasal: se avessi seguito cybernova prima avresti gi a risolto i lproblema
<jester-> nicolatt88k  aveva il tuto stesso problema
<cianciasal> ragazzi qui il problema è la comunicazione
<cianciasal> una xsona che nn ha mai provato ubuntu come fa ad iniziare ad usare ubuntu se qui si parla sfricano?
<jester-> se segui un po il canale capisci tante cose
<jester-> dibase
<cianciasal> ho incollato su paste etc
<cianciasal> e poi che devo fare?
<jester-> incollare qui il link alla pagina altrimenti come la vedo
<salvipus> ciao jester
<cianciasal> 0: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN
<cianciasal>  Soft blocked: no
<cianciasal>  Hard blocked: no
<cianciasal> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<cianciasal>  Soft blocked: no
<cianciasal>  Hard blocked: no
<salvipus> rieccomi... allora hoasterizzato l'immagine e pare funzionare.
<jester-> ok
<salvipus> ho messo dvd dentro e mi appare il seguente messaggio di errore
<salvipus> PAE is disabled on this pentium M. PaE can be potentially be enabled with Kernel parameter "forcepae"
<salvipus> Unable to boot please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU
<salvipus> and now ^???
<jester-> salvipus: hai scaricato la 86_64?
<salvipus> che è?
<salvipus> il fle si chiama ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> salvipus: nel file iso c'è 86_64?
<jester-> =64 bit
<salvipus> no 32
<salvipus> visto che il mio pc è <2g ram consigliano quella da 32
<jester-> salvipus: i386?
<jester-> che è la 32?
<salvipus> quando fai dowload ti fa scegliere tra 64 o 32 bit
<jester-> salvipus: controlla la iso
<salvipus> 32 bit desktop mi esce questo file qui
<salvipus> come?
<jester-> salvipus: lo vedrai il nome file della iso
<salvipus> si è ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> salvipus: che cpu ha il pc
<salvipus> il file
<salvipus> spetta che vedo
<jester-> mi sa che non ha supporto pae
<salvipus> intel pentium(R) M processor 1.6Ghz
<jester-> salvipus: devi aggiunger a mano: forcepae  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio?action=show&redirect=AmministrazioneSistema%2FParametriAvvio
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-28
<hulpme> ciao a tutti
<hulpme> vorrei sapere che demone grafico usa ubuntu 14.10?
<hulpme> sembrerebbe non sia gnome
<hulpme> c'è nesssssuuuno? xD
<halpme> ok confermo che ubuntu ha cambiato e usa unity
<halpme> ovviamente trovare i file di configurazione è un'impresa: la wiki parla della grafica e sul sito dedicato manco c'è
<akis24> giorno
<matteos> ciao!
<timetraveler> salve, ho un problema con ubuntu software center. Versione 12.04, da terminale dando sudo apt-get update : E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<timetraveler> però dando quel comando non si aggiusta
<timetraveler> sembra che si sia bloccato installando dropbox
<mizz> salve
<cianciasal> help
<banino> salve, vorrei togliere windows dal mio netbook e inserire una versione di ubunt ... come posso fare?
<akis24> banino: è sconsigliabile eliminare windows i due sistemi sono alternativi  .. puoi installare usando l'opzione " installa accanto windows "
<banino> tu mi consigli di installare come versione desktop quindi?
<akis24> banino: certo suppongo tu voglia usare quella
<banino> si... la mia idea era di rimuovere windows completamente e installare solo ubuntu... dato che ho un netbook un pò datato
<akis24> banino: io direi di lasciare windows almeno per ora  .. e prima di installare ubuntu provare da live per vedere come va'
<banino> okok,
<banino> grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<banino> :)
<timetraveler> ciao, ho un problema con ubuntu software center, si blocca e se dal terminale do sudo apt-get update mi da : E: dpkg è stato interrotto. E' necessario eseguire sudo dpkg --configure -a
<akis24> timetraveler: prova a eseguirlo il comando  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<timetraveler> parte lo scaricamento di dropbox, arrivato al 100% non succede più nulla
<akis24> timetraveler:  sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade   e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | timetraveler
<ubot-it> timetraveler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<timetraveler> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8717478/
<timetraveler2> akis24 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8717478/
<akis24> timetraveler:  stavi installando dropbox quando è successo ?
<zoel> ciao a tutti
<zoel> ieri ho chiesto supporto per un'installazione di kubuntu su pc a 64 bit con secure boot ecc.
<cristian_c> zoel, beh, diciamo che io o qualcun altro non era presente
<cristian_c> quindi dovrai spiegare tutto da capo
<zoel> forse akis24 ricorderà, volevo farvi sapere che alla fine ho risolto
<akis24> ciao zoel
<zoel> ciao akis24
<akis24> hai messo dentro la cartella efi di winz ?
<zoel> no no, ho formattato tutto e ho creato una table di partizioni in dos
<zoel> perchè gpt non mi faceva in realtà installare kubuntu in legacy mode
<zoel> non so se mi sono spiegata bene..
<akis24> zoel:  importante che hai risolto .. si si capito
<akis24> !chat | zoel  se vuoi dare dettagli
<ubot-it> zoel  se vuoi dare dettagli: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Galca> Salve ho aggiornato ubuntu 14.04 a 14.10 direttamente, senza DVD, ma Ubuntu si blocca dopo che si è avviato. Come si può risolvere?
<cristian_c> Galca, in quale punto si blocca?
<Galca> Si avvia tutto. Apro per esempio Firefox e funziona. poi si blocca tutto. ovvero non riesco ad aprire altri programmi.
<cristian_c> Galca, non riesci soltando ad aprire le applicazioni?
<cristian_c> a parte questo ,tutto funziona?
<Galca> si blocca. non posso neanche riavviare. anche il puntatore si ferma
<cristian_c> Galca, puoi controllare il log di sistema?
<cristian_c> a me accade una cosa simile con vlc in una particolare situazione
<Galca> non credo dopo poco si blocca tutto.
<cianciasal> c'è qno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | cianciasal
<ubot-it> cianciasal: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Galca, sì, ma perché non puoi controllare il log di sistema?
<Galca> come si fa?
<cianciasal> ok... cortesemente mi dite xkè mi si blocca tutto quando mi collego...dopo circa mezz'ora (uso ubuntu 14.10 e wireless)
<cristian_c> !supporto | cianciasal
<ubot-it> cianciasal: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<cianciasal> ok
<cristian_c> ihihi, ho confuso il canale
<cristian_c> lol
<jhonny> ciao a tutti, mi è arrivato l avviso di aggiornamento a unicor, se lo installo mica perdo i miei dati?
<cristian_c> cianciasal, scusa, comunque, considerato che non siamo davanti al tuo pc né sappiamo cosa fai, dovresti spiegare cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> jhonny, perdere in che senso?
<cianciasal> ripeto la domanda...mi aiutate a capire xkè mi si blocca tutto dopo mezz'ora di collegamento? uso ubuntu 14.10 + wireless
<jhonny> tipo formattazione
<cristian_c> cianciasal, sì, ma se non dai dettagli, puoi ripetere la domandare pure all'infinito
<cristian_c> jhonny, beh, se formatti, li perdi
<cristian_c> jhonny, parli dei dati della tua home?
<cianciasal> dettagli tipo? fra un po' nn te li posso dare xkè mi si blocca ;)
<cianciasal> da un momento all'altro mentre sono collegato mi tocca spegnere e riaccendere
<cristian_c> cianciasal, tipo quello che hai fatto
<cianciasal> o passare a windows
<jhonny> forse mi sono spiegato male, ho acceso il pc e come al solito mi dice che c'è un aggiornamento però piu corposo quello a unicorn, se metto installa dalla home no facendo tipo f9 e cose varie, mica perdo qualche file personale?
<cristian_c> cianciasal, stesso problema anche in live?
<cristian_c> jhonny, 'installa dalla home'?
<cianciasal> sì
<jhonny> si
<cianciasal> dipende dalla scheda wireless?
<Galca> conviene effettuare una reinstallazione da dvd?
<cristian_c> cianciasal, perché hai installato allora, se avevi il problema anche in live?
<cristian_c> jhonny, che significa?
<jhonny> che nella home mi è uscito l avviso di aggiornamento
<cianciasal> intanto va...fino a quando nn perdo la pazienza continuo
<cristian_c> Galca, mostra il file /var/log/syslog su pastebin
<cristian_c> jhonny, sì, ma non ho capito quel 'installa dalla home'
<cristian_c> cianciasal, prova a spegnere la schede wifi
<jhonny> hai presente quando accendi il pc è ti dice che c'è un aggiornamento? quello intendo dalla home
<cristian_c> se è come pensi
<cristian_c> jhonny, lol
<cristian_c> ok
<Galca> Jhonny sto su Win.
<cianciasal> ok
<cristian_c> jhonny, ma non spiega l'F9
<cristian_c> *scheda
<jhonny> f9 l ho detto perchè quando sono passato da win a ubuntu ho fatto con f9
<jhonny> e da pendrive
<cristian_c> jhonny, è un avanzamente, comunque ok
<cristian_c> *o
<jhonny> quindi i dati non li perdo
<jhonny> sta scritto avanzamento distribuzione
<cristian_c> jhonny, ripeto, se sono i dati della home e non la formatti, non perdi quei dati
<jhonny> per dati intendo immagini, musica....
<cristian_c> appunto, stanno nella home
<cristian_c> non i file di sistema, ecc..
<jhonny> quindi li perdo?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> jhonny, ripeto, se sono i dati della home e non la formatti, non perdi quei dati
<Galca> @cristian_c sto sun Win ora
<cristian_c> Galca, allora avvia il sistema o una live
<cristian_c> altrimenti da win non ci accedi alla partizione
<Galca> quindi mi serve il DVD
<cristian_c> Galca, come hai installato?
<jhonny> qui non ci stiamo capendo, partiamo dall inizio, accendo il pc e compare l avviso fin qui tutto ok, è un avanzamento di sistema e pure qui ci siamo, la mia domanda è installando perdo i miei file come musica, foto, programmi che ho installato.... io non ho messo da nessuna parte formatta, l aggiornamento si presenta come quelli di pochi kb giornali
<jhonny> eri (o quasi)
<Galca> ho aperto ubuntu e l'ho upgradato da là
<cristian_c> jhonny, se i dati in questione stanno nella home, non li perdi avanzando semplicemente
<jhonny> i dati stanno sia nella home sia nelle cartelle immagini o documenti
<cristian_c> jhonny, se le cartelle sono contenute della home, i file stanno sempre nella home
<cristian_c> Galca, intendo, come hai installato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *nella
<Galca> scaricandolo dal gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Galca, nel pc ubuntu non si è messo da solo
<cristian_c> in qualche modo l'avrai installato
<jhonny> le cartelle sono contenute in File
<jhonny> nella dock laterale
<cristian_c> jhonny, se dai il percorso delle cartelle ti si può dire chiaramente se sono nella home
<Galca> avevo ubuntu aperto. mi è apparsa la scritta: è diponibile ubuntu 14.10 vuoi aggiornarlo? così ho vatto
<cristian_c> Galca, non sto parlando dell'avanzamento
<jhonny> sono nella cartella Immagini, Documeni e Scaricati
<Galca> avevo già ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> jhonny, ok, e ripeto che se quelle cartelle stanno nella home, allora i file stanno nella home, quindi non li perdi avanzando soltanto
<cristian_c> Galca, e come l'hai installato?
<Galca> ubuntu 14.04 dal dvd
<cristian_c> Galca, ok, allora prendi il dvd se vuoi lanciare la live, altrimenti avvia ubuntu normalmente, in ogni caso controlla quel file
<jhonny> queste cartelle stanno quando apri File nella dock della home
<cristian_c> e postalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> jhonny, apri un terminale
<jhonny> fatto
<Galca> ok
<cristian_c> jhonny, digita: find /home -name Immagini
<jhonny> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/qcdMY8JQqLdKIUA2D4iA
<jhonny> questo è quello che è uscito
<cristian_c> è una di quelle tre?
<jhonny> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> jhonny, digita: find /home -name Documenti
<cristian_c> jhonny, digita: find /home -name Scaricati
<cristian_c> jhonny, cos'è quell'immagine sulla destra?
<jhonny> dice ad entrambi home/casa/documenti e all altro scaricati
<jhonny> boh
<jhonny> non so da dove è spuntata
<cristian_c> jhonny, e il simbolo in alto a destra nel desktop (simbolo di divieto d'accesso)?
<cristian_c> jhonny, è un'immagine del tuo desktop immagino
<jhonny> ora non c'è piu
<cristian_c> l'hai postata tu
<jhonny> si si
<cristian_c> no no, c'è ancora
<jhonny> in questo momento non c'è piu
<cristian_c> jhonny, https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/qcdMY8JQqLdKIUA2D4iA
<cristian_c> hai due immagini affiancate
<jhonny> me ne sono accorto
<cristian_c> lol
<jhonny> non è stata una cosa voluta
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> mah
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> jhonny, e il simbolo in alto a destra nel desktop (simbolo di divieto d'accesso)?
<jhonny> si avvolte compare
<cristian_c> jhonny, cosa c'è scritto?
<jhonny> non ricordo con precisione ma qualcosa con dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> jhonny, allora controlla
<jhonny> gia lo feci ma non risolsi niente
<cristian_c> jhonny, eh, ma se non sai dire...
<jhonny> come gia detto ora non c'è
<cristian_c> jhonny, che cosa?
<jhonny> l avviso di divieto
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<jhonny> comunque devo andare a mangiare, spero di trovarti dopo
<cristian_c> jhonny, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> jhonny, e appena puoi digita questo comando
<nikooo> ciao a tutti, ho difficoltà a installare ubuntu 14.10 ho un nuovo pc e voglio installare a fianco di win 8.1 anche ubuntu ma stranamente non ci sto riuscendo. Ci sta qualche volontario che ha voglia di aiutarmi passo passo?
<cristian_c> nikooo, hai provato ubuntu in live?
<nikooo> ciao cristian_c ho fatto un dvd di installazione
<nikooo> ma non parte
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> nikooo, hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<nikooo> penso combaci
<cristian_c> nikooo, controlla
<nikooo> come faccio dal cd. controllai quando scaricai iso
<onip> ciao...ho installato ubuntu 12.04 lts in dual boot con win7 partizionando l'HD; solo che va mooolto lento ubuntu,prima di aprirsi il broswer,le impostazioni o altro passano veramente un pò troppi secondi...(pc amd quad core 64 bit.6 gb di ram etc...)
<cristian_c> nikooo, dove hai il file .iso?
<nikooo> sul desktop
<cristian_c> nikooo, allora controlla direttamente il file .iso
<nikooo> come faccio?
<cristian_c> onip, beh, strano
<cristian_c> !md5 | nikooo
<ubot-it> nikooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jhonny> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> nikooo, quale processore e scheda grafica?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | jhonny
<ubot-it> jhonny: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nikooo> i5 scheda grafica NVIDIA
<cristian_c> ah, scusa, era per onip
<cristian_c> onip, quale processore e scheda grafica?
<onip> amd a6 quad core a 1,5 ghz
<cristian_c> onip, le temperature come vanno?
<onip> come monitoro
<onip> ^
<onip> ?
<cristian_c> onip, con lm_sensors , ad esempio
<nikooo> Cygwin va bene?
<jhonny> cristian_c per la domana di prima, non dovrebbe essere eliminato niente
<cristian_c> nikooo, sei su winz?
<nikooo> yes
<cristian_c> jhonny, posta il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> nikooo, direttamente da winz
<onip> cristian_c cioè ? un programma da scaricare ?
<cristian_c> nikooo, è scritto nella pagina wiki
<cristian_c> onip, c''è la guida wiki apposita
<nikooo> non ho capito
<nikooo> perdonami
<cristian_c> onip, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<cristian_c> !md5 | nikooo
<ubot-it> nikooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jhonny> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/wjrKghIyQcSsdsoLWIvz            scusami ma c'è sempre il doppio screen non voluto
<cristian_c> jhonny, non quel comando
<nikooo> questa pagina non esiste ancora
<nikooo> ....
<cristian_c> nikooo, ?
<jhonny> e quale?
<nikooo> il link
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> jhonny, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nikooo> entro in md5sum
<cristian_c> nikooo, quale link?
<nikooo> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum.
<nikooo>  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> Alternativamente è possibile utilizzare winMD5Sum:
<cristian_c> è scritto nella guida
<nikooo> non mi fa scaricare
<nikooo> controlla tu per favore
<cristian_c> lo sto facendo
<jhonny> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/xXrnxF5URTWqq2PkDOUM
<onip> cristian_c si fatto
<cristian_c> nikooo, probabilmente , il server è offline in questo momento
<nikooo> chiaro... come rimediamo
<cristian_c> jhonny, non puoi direttamente incollare su pastebin?
<jhonny> come si fa?
<cristian_c> nikooo, c'è il paragrafo 'verifica su cd'
<cristian_c> !paste | jhonny
<ubot-it> jhonny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> onip, responso?
<nikooo> sul cd dove?
<onip> una serie di no -.-
<cristian_c> onip, ?
<cristian_c> posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> onip, ma parli dell'installazione?
<cristian_c> *configurazione
<onip> si
<onip> vado ai responsi
<onip> un attimo
<cristian_c> nikooo, hai il dvd di ubuntu?
<nikooo> si
<jhonny> si ma cosa dovrei incollarci?
<cristian_c> nikooo, http://getmd5checker.com/
<cristian_c> almeno fnché non torna di nuovo raggiungibile md5sum
<cristian_c> jhonny, il contenuto del terminale
<onip> cristian_c provo a configurare come dice la guida,ma non va
<cristian_c> onip, posta come detto prima su pastebin
<onip> cosa
<cristian_c> onip, il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> onip, oppure hai concluso la configurazione?
<onip> si
<onip> riprovo
<cristian_c> lol
<jhonny> mi dispiace ma non ci riesco
<onip> nella configurazione mi appaiono cose diverse che dalla guida
<onip> -.-
<onip> cristian_c ci sono...tutto intorno ai 50°
<cristian_c> jhonny, https://mega.co.nz/#!pc0BwChI!CJ7gciz_vnvNKd24VJIk2JQql9iFenZxr06NGGgqcLY
<onip> anzi no...
<onip> mmmmmhhhh
<cristian_c> onip, quindi hai concluso
<cristian_c> onip, posta il risultato di quest'ultimo comando, almeno
<onip> si
<onip> ci provo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> onip, però se non posti il link...
<onip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718699/
<jhonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718681/plain/
<cristian_c> beh, non sono temperature esagerate, anche se non basse
<cristian_c> onip, quali driver stai utilizzando?
<pippo> ciao
<onip> ho installato ubuntu stamattina...e non ho fatto scelte di driver
<cristian_c> jhonny, quindi non hai eseguito l'avanzamento a utopic?
<pippo> se eseguo il downgrade alla 11.10 ho speranza che si vedano i video?
<cristian_c> onip, ok, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> pippo, la 11.10 non è manco supportata
<cristian_c> da anni
<cristian_c> pippo, di quali video parli?
<onip> cristian_c che risultato vuoi letto ?
<pippo> io con la 12.04 non riesco a vedere youtube e in generale i player del web ho gia intallato adobe
<cristian_c> onip, posta il tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> pippo, per youtube una soluzione c'è
<cristian_c> per gli altri non saprei
<pippo> e quale sarebbe per youtube?
<cristian_c> pippo, smtube
<cristian_c> !info smtube
<ubot-it> smtube (source: smtube): YouTube videos browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-1 (trusty), package size 444 kB, installed size 1023 kB
<cristian_c> pippo, riguardo pepper, devo ancora vedere
<pippo> mi dici le istruzioni per intallare smtube
<cristian_c> pippo, in ogni caso puoi provare pepper su chromium e dirmi se funziona
<cristian_c> pippo, sudo apt-get install smtube
<onip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718755/
<cristian_c> pippo, oppure da software center o da synaptic
<cristian_c> pippo, ma credo funzioni sulla 14.04
<cristian_c> onip, hai un problema non da poco
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series] (rev ff)
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<cristian_c> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6520G]
<cristian_c> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1663
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: radeon
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, doppia scheda amd
<ExPBoy> aia
<cristian_c> in funzione
<jhonny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8718771/
<onip> cristian_c in parole accessibili anche a me ? qualè il problema ?
<cristian_c> jhonny, l'avevi già postato
<cristian_c> onip, che hai due schede grafiche accese contemporaneamente
<onip> ma il pc è dual graphics...
<cristian_c> onip, il che comporta consumi esagerati e conseguente aumento di temperatura
<cristian_c> onip, il che spiegherebbe i problemi da te rilevati
<cristian_c> onip, appunto
<onip> non dovrei avere più sprint grafico,dato al doppia scheda ?
<onip> invece mi rallenta ^
<onip> ?
<cristian_c> onip, assolutamente no
<cristian_c> non c'entra
<pippo> il pc è acere aspire 1350 se faccio upgrade penso non funzioni rimane troppo pesante cosa ne dite!?
<cristian_c> onip, nel senso, lo sprint te lo da la scheda più performante tra le due
<cristian_c> non il fatto di averle accese tutte e due, lol
<ExPBoy> è come correre con due biciclette
<cristian_c> pippo, di che anno è?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, ihihih
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, è come avere una pistola-spada
<cristian_c> :P
<onip> quindi mi stai dicendo che dovrebbe accendersi o quella meno performante per un utilizzo normale e quella più performante nei giochi ?
<pippo> il pc è acere aspire 1350 se faccio upgrade penso non funzioni rimane troppo pesante cosa ne dite!? 8-9 anni fa!
<cristian_c> onip, esatto, il senso del dual graphics è quello
<cristian_c> una ha consumi contenuti, l'altra per giochi ecc...
<ExPBoy> insieme fanno caos
<cristian_c> pippo, e ci hai messo unity?
<onip> ma se non sbaglio l'architettura del pc è fatto per accendersi tutte e due quando se ne richiede bisogno
<onip> o no ?
<cristian_c> onip, no
<cristian_c> onip, usa quella più esigente quando ce n'è bisogno
<pippo> si perche è l'unico che so usare ...
<cristian_c> onip, i driver per winz, solitamente , gestiscono la cosa
<onip> e qui ?
<cristian_c> pippo, mi dispiace, ma unity non è adatto al tuo pc
<ExPBoy> qui ne usi una
<cristian_c> pippo, specifiche troppo scarse
<onip> e come faccio,dato che sono accese tutte e due ?
<pippo> è per quello che chiedevo il down grade .... e qule intallo!?
<jhonny> cristian_c, scusami se ti infastidisco ma puoi aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> onip, beh, vedi se ci sono i driver proprietari in Driver aggiuntivi
<onip> cristian_c mi sembra molto più che disponibile...risponderà a tutti
<cristian_c> onip, dovresti poter gestire la doppia scheda tramite il catalyst control center
<onip> disponibile per linux ?
<cristian_c> jhonny, ti ho fatto una domanda
<cristian_c> onip, controlla in Driver aggiuntivi
<jhonny> scusami ma non l avro vista
<cristian_c> onip, lo raggiungi da Software e aggiornamenti
<pippo> cristian_c quale distro installo!?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> jhonny, quindi non hai eseguito l'avanzamento a utopic?
<cristian_c> pippo, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<jhonny> no non ho ancora eseguito l avanzamento
<cristian_c> jhonny, prova
<jhonny> ok
<onip> cristian_c ci sono
<pippo> se intallo la distro_______ i video web li vedo? 512 mb ram
<cristian_c> jhonny,ma se vuoi, puoi fare un backup (se non ti fidi)
<ExPBoy> pochina quella ram
<jhonny> dici quello da dentro le impostazioni?
<ExPBoy> prova con lubuntu
<cristian_c> onip, posta schermata
<pippo> 512 mb ram una volta cera xp
<cristian_c> pippo,beh, con unity i problemi sono pure altri
<onip> cristian_c cioè screenshot ?
<ExPBoy> pippo, una volta mia nonna era giovane
<cristian_c> onip, sì
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, lol
<cristian_c> jhonny, puoi eseguirlo in tanti modi
<pippo> lo so ma se riuscissi a utilizzare il pc mi farebbe comodo ... avevo intallato la 10.10 ma in inglese poi la 12-04 in ita se torno indietro da terminale la lingua rimane
<cristian_c> pippo, quoto expboy , lubuntu è la soluzione migliore per vecchi pc
<jhonny> io gia lo cmincia da quello nelle impostazioni, dici meglio farlo con un altro programma?
<cristian_c> pippo, l'italiano c'è per tutte le release
<cristian_c> jhonny, a tua discrezione (il backup)
<ExPBoy> prendi una live di lubuntu 14.10 e provala
<pippo> mi dici come installare lubuntu it da termianle!=
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> pippo, scarica la iso e masterizzala su cd
<ExPBoy> pippo, perchè da terminale?
<ExPBoy> eh
<pippo> mi dici come installare lubuntu italiano da termianle!?
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, curiosone
<pippo> non funziona cd
<ExPBoy> si
<cristian_c> pippo, ?
<ExPBoy> abbhè
<cristian_c> pippo, allora su usb
<onip> cristian_c come la copio su pastebin
<cristian_c> pippo, hai un pc con win o ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !image | onip
<ubot-it> onip: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pippo> prima win adesso ubuntu! da quando xp non garantiva sicurezza
<ExPBoy> :(
<cristian_c> pippo, allora scarica la .iso
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<pippo> lubuntu numero? pc 512mb ram
<onip> file:///home/onip/Immagini/Schermata%20da%202014-10-28%2013:37:14.jpeg
<nikooo> cristian_c l'hash è corretto
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> onip, ehm leggi il bot
<pippo> so come fare il boot ma non so quale lubuntu installare!
<onip> facciamo prima così...ho in uso le x.Org x server, ma nella lista ce ne sono altre due con accanto scritta (proprietario)
<cristian_c> pippo, ti posto il link diretto
<pippo> grazie!
<cristian_c> pippo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> pippo, poi crea la live con unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<pippo> cristian ma sei sicuro che la regge ...
<ExPBoy> pippo, prima lo provi da live
<ExPBoy> non installare subito
<cristian_c> pippo, se non la regge quello...
<nikooo> cristian_, ho controllato l'hash con md5Sum è corretto
<cristian_c> pippo, comunque, hai potuto installare unity, con lubuntu sarà sicuramente meglio
<cristian_c> nikooo, come hai mastertizzato?
<cristian_c> *masterizzato
<nikooo> con windows
<cristian_c> nikooo, ok, ma con quale software (se ne hai usato uno specifico)?
<nikooo> default di win
<cristian_c> onip, carica l'immagine da qualche parte
<nikooo> ma l'unità dvd mi dice che ho una versione di ubuntu install ubuntu
<cristian_c> nikooo, ok, ma rispondi alla domanda
<nikooo> cristian_c, faccio esegui wubi.exe?
<cristian_c> nikooo, no
<cristian_c> nikooo, wubi è altamente sconsigliato
<nikooo> power2Go
<nikooo> ok
<cristian_c> nikooo, prova come suggerito nella guida
<cristian_c> !iso | nikooo
<ubot-it> nikooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ExPBoy> wubi no
<ExPBoy> :(
<cristian_c> sì sì
<nikooo> Windows 8
<nikooo> Inserire il disco da scrivere nel masterizzatore, fare clic col tasto destro del mouse sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione «Masterizza immagine disco»
<nikooo> a me non esce masterizza immagine disco
<ExPBoy> e che esce?
<nikooo> monta come unità virtuale
<cristian_c> lol
<nikooo> visualizza immagine disco
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> nikooo, soltanto?
<nikooo> scansione
<nikooo> apri
<nikooo> condividi
<nikooo> copia
<nikooo> invia a
<nikooo> ec...
<cristian_c> nikooo, ecc?
<cristian_c> !chat | nikooo
<ubot-it> nikooo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nikooo> cristian_c, nulla che dica masterizzare
<cristian_c> nikooo, entra anche in -chat
<cristian_c> visto che  si parla di winz
<robertaroberta> salve
<robertaroberta> mi può spiegare cosa devo fare dopo il download di ubuntu??
<robertaroberta> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<NICHOLAS> Salve, sono nuovo! Devo creare una piccola rete domestica con server ubuntu
<NICHOLAS> posso masterizzare anche su cd o solo su dvd?
<NICHOLAS> ho un HardDisck ma ho già dei file dentro
<nik28> qualcuno sa dirmi se è possibli masterizzare ubuntu su cd e non su dvd?
<Megafc2000> Salve! Recentemente ho installato Lubuntu 14.04 e mi sono trovato molto bene quindi ho deciso di aggiornarlo alla versione 14.10. dopo l'aggiornamento l'unica risoluzione dello schermo disponibile è 640*480. Come posso risolvere?
<robertaroberta> c'è qualcuno?
<Megafc2000> ce nessuno?
<Megafc2000> ce nessuno?
<robinson> ciao a tutti sono  un nuovo utente di ubuntu, ho da fare una domanda, ho istallato ubuntu x64 su virtualbox. l'istallazione è andata tutto bene ma quando faccio partire il sistema la schermata mi rimane piccola e non si allarga per quanto è lo schermo, qualcuno puo darmmi un aiuto o un consiglio?
<perrons> salve a tutti
<robinson> ciao
<perrons> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto sul mio ubuntu 14.10
<robinson> anche io
<perrons> praticamente dovrei installare vnc-server sul mio ubuntu e rendere questo servizio avviabile automaticamente
<perrons> all'accensione del computer
<perrons> ho provato e guardato tantissime guide
<perrons> ma senza arrivare ad un risultato
<ronnyspd> salve io avrei una domanda da fare, ho appena installato ubuntu 14.10, io ho un pc con nvidia optimus ho instalato i driver nvidia da driver aggiuntivi come faccio a far fare il passaggio da nvidia a intel?
<perrons> qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano per favore?
<robinson> ciao a tutti sono  un nuovo utente di ubuntu, ho da fare una domanda, ho istallato ubuntu x64 su virtualbox. l'istallazione è andata tutto bene ma quando faccio partire il sistema la schermata mi rimane piccola e non si allarga per quanto è lo schermo, qualcuno puo darmmi un aiuto o un consiglio?
<ronnyspd> ??????????
<stefano_261283> ciao a tutti ho un problema...
<stefano_261283_> ho un problema...
<stefano_261283_> vorrei installare mamp su ubuntu è possibile
<Megafc2000> ce nessuno?
<HandwovenKnave> ciao
<Torpedo> Ciao ragazzi, ho appena installato Kubuntu 14.10 sul mio notebook, tutto ok, tranne il bluetooth. BlueDevil mi dice "adattatore non trovato". Prima con Ubuntu 14.04 andava bene
<Guest40927> sera a tutti, ho un problema col puntatore del mouse, in pratica avvolte sembra che lasci la scia, potete aiutarmi?
<weedy12> sera a tutti, ho un problema col puntatore del mouse, in pratica avvolte sembra che lasci la scia, potete aiutarmi?
<weedy12> nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<Torpedo> weedy12, quale problema hai?
<weedy12> il puntatore  del mouse, in pratica avvolte sembra che lasci la scia
<Torpedo> che versione di ubuntu usi?
<weedy12> comunque ho appena postato la domanda anche nel forum http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=588704
<weedy12> l ultima
<Torpedo> ho letto, quanta RAM e che processore hai?
<weedy12> 4 gb di ram processore intel i5
<Firefox8> salve
<Torpedo> per me hai avuto qualche problema durante l'avanzamento, io proverei con un'installazione pulita
<weedy12> cioè? metto prima su pendrive (o cd) e poi installo?
<Torpedo> esatto
<weedy12> non vorrei perdere i dati sul pc, perchè ho gia due hd pieni, si puo fare senza perdita?
<Torpedo> non che io sappia
<weedy12> bel problema
<Firefox8> avrei un problema con una distro Linux che ho installato insieme ad Xp, ho già postato il mio problema nel forum ma purtroppo non si è riusciti a risolverlo, potresti aiutarmi?
<Torpedo> puoi fare questa prova prima di installare da zero
<weedy12> dici dici
<Torpedo> lancia ubuntu da live cd e vedi seti da questo problema comunque o meno
<weedy12> ok
<Torpedo> Firefox8, spiegati meglio, che distro?
<Firefox8> Lubuntu
<Firefox8> mi spiego meglio
<Firefox8> qualche giorno fa, ho deciso di installare sul mio vecchio pc,Lubuntu, affiancandolo a Windows Xp, tramite partizione automatica,in modo da poterlo provare e successivamente decidere se passare completamente a Lubuntu oppure rimanere con Xp
<Firefox8> Dopo varie difficoltà sono riuscito ad installare Lubuntu tramite il DVD che mi avevo creato tramite ISO.
<Firefox8> I problemi sono sorti nel momento in cui ho provato ad usare il terminale per aggiornare i pacchetti, dopo aver inserito la stringa o riga di comando (non so esattamente come si chiami), mi chiedeva la password che puntualmente mi rifiutava, dando come messaggio "password riprovare", ho provato di tutto, maiuscole, minuscole,ecc, ma niente da fare,
<Firefox8>  dopo vari tentativi andati a vuoto,decido di disintallare Lubuntu tramite "Istallazione applicazioni" di Windows Xp, ma nonostante ciò, il boot di Grub con Lubuntu è rimasto, ho provato varie guide e suggerimenti,sia attraverso Xp che attraverso "Gparted" ma non sono riuscito a risolvere nulla, potreste darmi dei suggerimenti per poter finalmente
<Firefox8> risolvere il problema? Grazie.
<Torpedo> e come avresti tolto Lubuntu da XP?!? :S
<Torpedo> Che versione di Lubuntu sarebbe?
<Firefox9081> salve
<Mammolos> Salve, c'è nessuno?
<akis24> sera
<fabrizio123> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu77w> Ciao a tutti
<xubuntu77w> ho un problema con xubuntu 14.04 e la connessione internet
<xubuntu77w> chi mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | xubuntu77w
<ubot-it> xubuntu77w: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<xubuntu77w> dopo aver installato xubuntu 14.04 non riesco a navigare in internet via cavo cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> xubuntu77w, che pc è?
<xubuntu77w> è un vecchio pc non so dirti le caratteristiche come posso fare a vederle?
<cristian_c> xubuntu77w, un pc fisso?
<xubuntu77w> si
<cristian_c> hai la possibilità di sfruttare la connessione senza fili?
<xubuntu77w> ho provato a metter una chiavetta wireless
<xubuntu77w> vede la rete ma non esce
<cristian_c> xubuntu77w, quindi non è solo un problema di cavo?
<xubuntu77w> no
<xubuntu77w> tra la'ltro ho messo ipfisso su ipv4 nella connessione
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> xubuntu77w, beh
<xubuntu77w> e facendo ping verso il gateway sembra non lo veda
<cristian_c> xubuntu77w, posta il risultato del ping su pastebin
<xubuntu77w> devo copiarlo a mano ora sto usando un altro pc
<cristian_c> ok
<xubuntu77w> cmq mi dice destination host unreachable
<cristian_c> xubuntu77w, e anche: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> xubuntu77w, posta tutto
<xubuntu77w> eccoo
<xubuntu77w> ping 192.168.1.1 PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data. From 192.168.1.15 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable From 192.168.1.15 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable From 192.168.1.15 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable  From 192.168.1.15 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable From 192.168.1.15 icmp_seq=5 Destination Host Unreachable From 192.168.1.15 icmp_seq=6 Destination Host Unreachable      ifconfig
<xubuntu77w> ifconfig -a eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0c:6e:58:85:2c             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:82 errors:0 dropped:10 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:9900 (9.9 KB)  TX bytes:51616 (51.6 KB)  eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr f8:1a:67:01:09:d2             inet addr:192.
<cristian_c> xubuntu77w, su pastebin
<xubuntu77w> http://pastebin.com/VYn7Y4f9
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> xubuntu77w, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> xubuntu77w, ma mi sembra che la connessione via cavo non sia manco attiva
<xubuntu77w> ??
<xubuntu77w> eth1?
<cristian_c> eth0
<xubuntu77w> si ho 2 schede di rete
<xubuntu77w> dentro
<xubuntu77w> è attiva la eth1
<cristian_c> xubuntu77w, allora posta il risultato su pastebin, per piacere
<xubuntu77w> io lo vedo su pastebin!
<minechaft> aiuto
<minechaft> il terminale non mi da caratteri normali
<minechaft> ...
<cristian_c> xubuntu77w, sì, ma devi postare il link
<xubuntu77w> http://pastebin.com/VYn7Y4f9 quello di prima
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> xubuntu77w, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> minechaft, solo il terminale?
<Quasar> Avrei bisogno di aiuto per favore
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Quasar
<ubot-it> Quasar: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Quasar> ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64 sto ercando di istallare questa iso su virtualbox solamente he quando la faccio partire mi esce una strana schermata a righe di diversi colori
<cristian_c> Quasar, stesso problema se fai il boot direttamente con la live?
<Quasar> osa intendi scusa?
<cristian_c> Quasar, prendi il dvd, fai il boot da dvd e parte la live, e scegli Prova, invece che Install
<cristian_c> *a
<Quasar> è un iso che ho solamente sull'HDD
<cristian_c> Quasar, lol
<cristian_c> masterizzala
<cristian_c> o crea una usb live
<Quasar> omunque per il momento preferirei installarla su virtualbox, ed è proprio necessario masterizzarla?
<cristian_c> Quasar, non sto parlando di installazione
<cristian_c> Quasar, hai detto di avere problemi, quindi...
<Quasar> ok grazie risolto
<cristian_c> Quasar, ?
<cristian_c> e come?
<cristian_c> lol
<minechaft> salve a tutti
<vinniec> ciao minechaft
<vinniec> ciao a tutti
<minechaft> non mi escono caratteri normali nel terminale cosa dovrei fare=
<minechaft> ?*
<vinniec> ero entrato per chiedere un po' di supporto, ho dei problemi "particolari", dall'ultimo aggiornamento di 14.04 (xubuntu) ho notato un fortissimo rallentamento del pc, ho l'impressione che sia dovuto a firefox
<vinniec> avete idea?
<vinniec> minechaft: cosa intendi per caratteri normali?
<vinniec> quando scrivi vedi tipo ostrogoto?
<cristian_c> minechaft, rispondere alle domande che ti hanno fatto
<minechaft> non credo siano caratteri normali
<cristian_c> vinniec, rallentamento in che senso
<minechaft> sembrano segni
<cristian_c> ?
<slevin> ciao a tutti io i rallentamenti li ho avuti dopo aver fatto gli aggiornamenti
<vinniec> allora te la dico tutta, ascolta bene però, in pratica io ho installato ubuntu su una penna usb, ok direte voi che è normale hce è lento, ma è un rallentamento diciamo controllato, ora dall'ultimo aggiornamento invece è mosturoso
<vinniec> ho tipo l'impressione che firefox scriva un botto di più su disco e le scritture su disco son le cose che mi fanno rallentare
<vinniec> slevin: esatto, dopo l'aggiornamento
<minechaft> ho scritto ciao e me lo ha tradotto così ␌␋▒⎺
<minechaft> ␌␋▒⎺
<minechaft> voglio dire che è come se fossero state eliminate le lingue
<slevin> bello
<vinniec> uhm io solo una volta ho avuto un problema simile
<minechaft> cosa dovrei fare allora?
<vinniec> era con un altra distribuzione ed era la distro che in qualche modo sconosciuto si sminchiava, riavviavo  e tornava a funzionare
<minechaft> provo...
<vinniec> tipo si rovinavano tutti i caratteri di X (uscendo da x ricominciavo a leggere correttamente)
<slevin> io quando accendo il pc per due o tre volte si pianta devo fare reset e poi và
<vinniec> minechaft: solo che la mia era una distro particolare, tipo una live, quindi può darsi che a te non risolva, provare non guasta
<vinniec> slevin: a me rallenta, a volte talmente tanto che i processi non rispondono oppure ubuntu killa i programmi e qualche volta mi si è anche bloccaot
<minechaft> grazie, vinniec
<vinniec> solo che ho appunto l'impressione che si a firefox, tu usi firefox sleevin?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> minechaft, rispondere alle domande che ti hanno fatto
<minechaft> ?
<slevin> si
<cristian_c> minechaft, hai chiesto cosa dovresti fare
<cristian_c> ti ho risposto
<minechaft> si
<minechaft> ah
<minechaft> beh
<minechaft> avevo visto poche volte il tuo nickname ed allora ti ho ignorato
<cristian_c> vinniec, ma in tutto questo, il rallentamente cosa colpisce?
<vinniec> tutto il sistema
<slevin> è la prima volta che uso xubuntu quindi ne sò prorio poco quasi niente
<vinniec> l'interfaccia è quella meno colpita
<vinniec> in pratica anche scrivere due parole in chat
<vinniec> magari devo aspettare 30 secondi
<vinniec> magari un minuto
<vinniec> tutto fermo
<vinniec> e diciamo questo è il classico rallentamento comportato dalle scritture limitate su una usb
<cristian_c> slevin, come hai aggiornato?
<vinniec> almeno me lo fa tipo quando aggiorno il sistema con synaptic o installo software nuovo, ma ora me lo fa sempre
<cristian_c> vinniec, e con un client irc?
<vinniec> pidgin
<vinniec> se ci sono queti "rallentamenti" qualsiasi programma non risponde
<cristian_c> vinniec, stessa domanda anche per te
<cristian_c> vinniec, come hai aggiornato?
<slevin> ho aggiornato da impostazioni-agg. sofware
<vinniec> può succedere che l'interfaccia va ancora, cioè tipo posso spostare le finestre o cambiare desktop virtuale
<vinniec> ma tutti i programmi sono bloccati
<vinniec> nel peggiore dei casi anche il mouse è freezato
<cristian_c> slevin, avete aggiunto dei ppa?
<vinniec> cristian_c: con l'aggiornamento automatico di ubuntu
<cristian_c> vinniec, e come sposti le finestre senza mouse?
<vinniec> si ma roba veramente banale cristian_c
<cristian_c> vinniec, tipo?
<vinniec> no quando il mouse non si freeza sono diciamo ad un bloccaccio intermedio, programmi bloccati interfaccia funzionante
<vinniec> quando si blocca anche il mouse sono al massimo di freezamento
<slevin> io ho tolto l'anti-aliasing e ho visto dei miglioramenti
<vinniec> e non posso fare niente, sperae solo che si sblocchi la situazione
<cristian_c> vinniec, controlla l'uso della cpu e della ram
<cristian_c> vinniec, e anche le temperature
<vinniec> eh c'è l'ho sempre nel pannello l'applet
<vinniec> però quando diciamo che si freezano i programmi l'aggiornamento non è molto reattivo
<vinniec> e quindi ho diciamo una risposta poco affidabile
<vinniec> ho notato che firefox ciuccia ram a morte
<vinniec> le temperature non saprei, però non penso che siano u problema quelle
<cristian_c> vinniec, e la cpu?
<vinniec> in questo momento che non sto facendo niente
<cristian_c> che percentuale?
<vinniec> ho la cpu al 22% e la ram occupata 1000 mb su 2000
<vinniec> la mia cpu è lenta però potendo fare confronti con quando andava bene posso dire che c'è qualche problema
<cristian_c> <vinniec> si ma roba veramente banale cristian_c
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> vinniec, tipo?
<vinniec> prima dell'aggiornamento non scattava così
<vinniec> cristian_c: un account per scaricare il plugin di whatsapp per pidgin
<vinniec> figurati, potevo scaricarlo anche a mano cercando bene
<cristian_c> e poi?
<vinniec> poi se non ricordo male quello dei videogiochi playdeb
<vinniec> solo che praticamente non l'ho usato, forse ho installato un solo gioco da loro
<vinniec> non so neanche se c'è l'ho ancora attivo
<vinniec> e mi sembra nient'altro
<vinniec> a memoria
<cristian_c> vinniec, apri un terminale
<vinniec> ok
<vinniec> ecco che scatta
<vinniec> lol
<vinniec> ok aperto
<cristian_c> vinniec, e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<vinniec> dove ti devo pastare?
<vinniec> li redireziono su pastebinit ?
<cristian_c> vinniec, sì
<vinniec> è la prima vota hce provo a redirezionare l'output su pastebinit
<vinniec> dammi qualche secondo che vedo se funge
<Melo> Ciao a tutti
<slevin> ciao melo per caso sei siciliano?
<vinniec> cristian_c: non me lo incolla tutto in un file
<vinniec> con >
<vinniec> forse devo separare i comandi
<vinniec> un attimo
<vinniec> e si c'è && in mezzo
<Melo> Ho un problema: dopo l'avanzamento di versione da 14.04 a 14.10 non riesco più a montare hd esterni o chiavette nemmeno i l cd rom o dvd
<vinniec> cristian_c: http://sprunge.us/AKIF
<LucaT> Salve,ho un problema con ubuntu software center
<vinniec> ah ma perché
<vinniec> ora c'è la versione 14.10?
<LucaT> vorrei disinstallare un programma,ma non lo trovo nel USC.eppure c'è dul desktop e se lo lancio si apre
<LucaT> ho ubuntu 14.04
<LucaT> sono neofita,abbiate pazienza
<vinniec> uhm
<vinniec> hai provato la ricerca dentro il software center?
<vinniec> perdonami LucaT ma io il software center di ubuntu l'ho cancellato perché mi è sembrato troppo lento
<vinniec> anzi no
<vinniec> ce l'ho ancora ma non lo uso talmente mai che pensavo di averlo cancellato :P
<cristian_c> vinniec, dunque, sai quali pacchetti sono contenuti nel ppa di playdeb'
<cristian_c> *?
<vinniec> sono giochi, forse può essere qualche libreria
<vinniec> cristian_c: non so se da synaptic si puo mostrare solo la roba installata da playdeb
<vinniec> se vuoi controllo
<cristian_c> vinniec, ma hai aggiornato dalla 13.10 alla 14.04?
<vinniec> no
<LucaT> mmh,raga se cerco il programma lo trovo,ma sull USC no
<vinniec> io ho installato direttamente la 14.04
<vinniec> e se non erro è quella con lungo supporto
<vinniec> quindi volevo tenere quella
<cristian_c> vinniec, si può visualizzare il contenuto di un repository
<cristian_c> LucaT, non tutti i pacchetti li trovi su usc, almeno per quanto riguarda la mia esperienza
<vinniec> ora provo, nel caso ti chiedo come se non riesco cristian_c
<LucaT> ti spiego,ho installato tramite wine un client
<LucaT> netbet,gira su windows
<LucaT> ora lo vorrei disinstallare e reinstallare perchè
<LucaT> nn va bene
<LucaT> non sò come fare
<cristian_c> LucaT, la roba installata con wine non si installa/disinstalla da software center
<LucaT> ok,nn lo sapevo,scusa sono nuovo in ubuntu
<vinniec> cristian_c: solamente flare e flare-data, nessuna libreria
<LucaT> come posso fare?
<vinniec> è un gioco che posso anche cancellare e a cui non gioco ma non influisce su altro
<cristian_c> LucaT, dalla configurazione di wine si può
<LucaT> come si fà?
<cristian_c> LucaT, altro metodo credo con playonlinux
<cristian_c> LucaT, se ti servono maggiori info,
<LucaT> non lo conosco,come si fà?
<melomelo> ho recentemente aggiornato  ubuntu alla versione 14.10 da allora non riesco a montare hd esterni chiavette usb non riesco a scaricare da software center dandomi l'errore Not authorized to perform operation
<cristian_c> !wine | LucaT
<ubot-it> LucaT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<vinniec> più che altro cristian_c secondo me potrebbe esser utile capire gli accessi al disco e sorpattutto le scritture, quando avvengono e chi le fa
<vinniec> seocnod me
<LucaT> grazie
<cristian_c> vinniec, dico, quanti pacchetti contiene?
<vinniec> ah
<vinniec> tutto il repository dici? anche la roba che on ho installato?
<cristian_c> vinniec, beh, sarebbe poco sensato che un avanzamento di sistema rallenti il tutto
<cristian_c> anzi
<vinniec> ma infatti io appunto ho il dubbio che sia firefox che rompe le scatole
<cristian_c> visto che dici di aver installato direttamente la 14.04
<vinniec> non sono sicuro però ho il dubbio
<luca> ciao, ho un probblema sulla connessione internet solo se scarico da store o se aggiorno e mi esce il seguente errore: Failed to download repository information
<vinniec> si e ho aggiornato praticamente a 14.04.01
<cristian_c> vinniec, allora stai parlando degli aggiornamenti di sistema?
<vinniec> o 1 non ricordo
<vinniec> si
<vinniec> quello che ubuntu suggerisce di installare automaticamente
<vinniec> ogni tanto
<vinniec> l'ho fatto tipo un paio di giorni fa
<vinniec> e da allora macina male
<cristian_c> melomelo, apri un terminale
<melomelo> ok
<melomelo> scusa ma sono alle prime armi
<cristian_c> melomelo, digita: mount
<cristian_c> melomelo, copia il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> vinniec, sai quale può essere l'aggiornamento che ha rotto tutto?
<cristian_c> luca, hai aggiunto dei repository esterni?
<vinniec> purtoppo no cristian_c perché ho aspettato molto a fare l'aggiornamento
<luca> no, o provato a seguire qualche passaggio online ma comq non o letto di questa repository, di cosa si tratta
<vinniec> e ho dovuto scaricare tipo 100/200 mb di roba
<vinniec> lo so, è meglio fare un piccolo aggiornamento alla volta, ma la pigriza...
<cristian_c> vinniec, beh, però puoi cercare nella cronologia di apt
<vinniec> si però vedrei comunque tante cose
<vinniec> e non posso dire cosa è stato perché non potrei procedere per esclusione
<Melo> come ti dicevo sono nuovo pastebin???
<cristian_c> vinniec, allora prova in live e testa per bene
<vinniec> melo c'è un comando su terminale pastebinit
<cristian_c> !paste | Melo
<ubot-it> Melo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vinniec> pastebinit -b sprunge.us ./file/da/condividere.txt
<cristian_c> luca, beh, per passaggio online, cosa intendi?
<vinniec> uhm
<vinniec> in che senso cristian_c testa in live?
<cristian_c> vinniec, nel senso, il live usb hai rallentamenti paragonabili?
<cristian_c> anche testando a lungo
<cristian_c> vinniec, mi è venuto un dubbio
<cristian_c> vinniec, non è che la usb è ciucca?
<vinniec> cristian_c: non so, però in confronto a prima non avevo questi rallentamenti
<vinniec> oh...
<vinniec> oddio, spero di no
<luca> che o seguto una discussione sul sito che mi mandava nel software source
<cristian_c> magari l'è andat
<vinniec> cioè se è successo sicuramente solo da qualche giorno
<cristian_c> vinniec, fai un controllo della usb
<vinniec> e come si fa?
<cristian_c> vinniec, ci sono strumenti appositi
<cristian_c> vinniec, da Dischi
<cristian_c> è un metodo
<cristian_c> luca, apri un terminale
<luca> ok
<vinniec> uhm Dischi?
<vinniec> e posso fare i test con il sistema operativo avviato?
<cristian_c> sì
<vinniec> non so cosa sia Dischi
<cristian_c> vinniec, vedi se te lo permette
<cristian_c> !gnome-disk-utility
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !info gnome-disk-utility
<ubot-it> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 207 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<vinniec> non credo di avercelo, ho xubuntu
<luca> ci sono
<vinniec> non me lo lista con il tab
<cristian_c> tab?
<cristian_c> luca, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> luca, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | luca
<ubot-it> luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca> dove devo postarlo?
<vinniec> cristian_c: se scrivo gnome-d e premo tab non esce niente
<vinniec> non ho quel programma
<cristian_c> non so di quale tab parli
<cristian_c> vinniec, comunque, vedi dal software center se è già installato
<cristian_c> vinniec, oppure in synaptic
<vinniec> ok
<vinniec> non lo è cristian_c
<cristian_c> vinniec, prova a installarlo
<vinniec> vediamo
<vinniec> sto installando, ci vuole un pochetto
<vinniec> sempre per via dell'usb
<ciriman> salve
<ciriman> c'è qualcuno ?
<vinniec> si
<ciriman> oh salve..
<ciriman> grazie per l attenzione
<vinniec> salve
<ciriman> ho appena installato ubuntu
<ciriman> 14.10
<vinniec> ok
<ciriman> prima avevo 14.04
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ciriman
<ubot-it> ciriman: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> !enter | ciriman
<ubot-it> ciriman: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ciriman> aiuto quante regole :) ok, dicevo: dopo il setup non si avvia l'ambiente desktop
<cristian_c> setup?
<ciriman> il desktop rimane solo sfondo senza avviare null'altro. menubar, o barra di stato sopra, nulla di nulla. solo lo sfondo e la freccina
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ciriman, in live tutto bene?
<vinniec> beh è già qualcosa :P
<ciriman> si scusate i termini poco tecnici.. dopo l'installazione, al riavvio intendo
<ciriman> in live non l'ho provato, non mi serviva, avevo già il 14.04 perfettamente funzionate.
<vinniec> dopo che ho installato gnome-disk-utility cristian_c, cosa devo avviare?
<luca> dopo il risultato del terminale cosa devo fare?
<ciriman> ho scaricato la iso, fatto dvd, fatto installazione scegliendo aggiorna da 14.04 a 14.10
<cristian_c> vinniec, Dischi
<cristian_c> luca, postarlo su pastebin
<vinniec> non trovo eseguibili con quel nome, neanche se cerco nella barra di xubuntu
<vinniec> che dovrebbe cercare pure sui "soprannomi" dei rogrammi
<luca> si ma cosa è pastebin?
<cristian_c> vinniec, il menù non va bene?
<ciriman> posso mandarvi una foto di come compare ora il pc?
<vinniec> luca è un sito dove puoi incollare testo e condividerlo con gli altri
<cristian_c> !paste  | luca
<ubot-it> luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> come prima
<cristian_c> luca, ti era stato linkato pure prima
<vinniec> cristian_c:  ma appunto non c'è neanche nel menu
<luca> an ora o capito
<cristian_c> ciriman, intendo la live della 14.10
<vinniec> ho installato gnome-disk-utility
<ciriman> no non l'ho usata
<cristian_c> vinniec, gnome-disk-utility nel terminale
<cristian_c> facciamo così
<vinniec> ho provato ma non me lo completa
<vinniec> provo a vedere cosa ha installato il pacchetto, un attimo
<luca> ok incollato
<cristian_c> <ciriman> ho appena installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> <ciriman> 14.10
<cristian_c> vinniec, scrivilo a mano
<cristian_c> luca, posta il link al paste
<vinniec> no mi sa che si chiama solo gnome-disk
<vinniec> ecco perché
<vinniec> vediamo
<ciriman> si
<cristian_c> vinniec, sei sulla 14.10?
<vinniec> aiah
<ciriman> l'ho installato, ma non ho prima provato il sistema con live cd senza installare
<cristian_c> ciriman, e come l'hai installato?
<ciriman> non so cosa intendete
<vinniec> no su 14.04.1
<vinniec> gnome-disk: comando non trovato
<cristian_c> vinniec, eppure nei repo il pacchetto si chiama così
<vinniec> c'e il comando ma da quest'errore
<cristian_c> sarà un eseguibile diverso, ma strano
<ciriman> ho preso il DVD e ho fatto l'installazione. non ho provato il sistema "try ubuntu" per intenderci
<luca> il nome devo indicarlo insieme al testo incollato?
<vinniec> stavo vedendo cosa installava il pacchetto, l'elenco dei file da synaptic
<vinniec> e c'è quello ma non va
<ciriman> vabbe. comunque.. il problema è che dopo l'installazione non si vede nulla nel desktop, solo background e cursore
<cristian_c> vinniec, aspetta che ti dico
<vinniec> ok
<cristian_c> vinniec, gnome-disks
<vinniec> si ma no va
<vinniec> da errore
<cristian_c> luca, hai premuto Paste?
<vinniec> vinnie@xubpc:~$ gnome-disk
<vinniec> Comando "gnome-disk" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:
<vinniec>  Comando "gnome-disks" dal pacchetto "gnome-disk-utility" (main)
<vinniec> gnome-disk: comando non trovato
<vinniec> errore completo (scusami il paste ma sono solo 4 righe)
<luca> non ancora
<cristian_c> vinniec, posta su pastebin
<vinniec> ok
<cristian_c> vinniec, o meglio , penso tu non abbia digitato la 's' finale
<cristian_c> luca, premilo
<vinniec> uh!
<luca> ok
<luca> premuto
<vinniec> hai ragione è partito XD
<cristian_c> ciriman, prendi il dvd e avvia in modalità live
<cristian_c> luca, posta l'indirizzo della pagina
<ciriman> faccio
<luca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8725200/
<ronnyspd> salve ho appena installato ubuntu 14.10 e ho un pc ho scheda video nvidia optimus e vorrei usare la sheda video intel come posso fare( ho installato i driver nvidia da driver aggiuntivi)
<ciriman> per intenderci, metto il DVD e seleziono "prova ubuntu" invece che "installa" ?
<vinniec>  come si fa la diagnostica cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, con optimus si può gestire la cosa
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, leggi la guida wiki dedicata
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | ronnyspd
<ubot-it> ronnyspd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<cristian_c> ciriman, sì
<ciriman> ok sto facendo.
<cristian_c> vinniec, ci sono dei pulsanti, vedi cosa ti permette di fare
<ronnyspd> bubmblebee è comatibile con 14.10??
<cristian_c> vinniec, in basso a destra c'è la sezione delle partizioni, in alto a destra quella del disco
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, penso di sì
<ronnyspd> ho provato ma nn va
<vinniec> dati e test smart è disattivo per le periferiche che non sono hd (quindi penne flash) l'unica cosa che posso fare forse è il benchmark ma ci interessa cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, come hai provato?
<ronnyspd> ho provato a installarla ma nnt
<cristian_c> vinniec, aspetta
<ciriman> dunque, compare un errore cosi come quando avvio dopo l'installazione: "Sorry, Ubuntu 14.10 has experienced an internal error."
<vinniec> oky
<cristian_c> vinniec, però una cosa
<vinniec> dimmi
<cristian_c> vinniec, magari è dovuto al fatto che sia montata
<cristian_c> vinniec, potresti provare da live
<vinniec> no
<vinniec> ne ho un altra smontata
<cristian_c> con la usb collegata
<vinniec> che non lo fa fare lo stesso
<cristian_c> ok
<vinniec> mi sa che lo smart è solo per gli hd cristian_c
<ronnyspd> poi ho installato da driver aggiuntivi i driver nvidia ma nn mi fa la commutazione con intel
<ciriman> nel dettaglio dell'errore la finestrella mostra: "ExecutablePath (sotto) /usr/bin/compiz
<cristian_c> vinniec, allora altra cosa
<cristian_c> luca, ehm, il tuo ubuntu è obsoleto
<cristian_c> la 12.10
<cristian_c> luca, ecco perché non funzionano più i repository
<luca> si lo so volevo provare ad aggiornarlo senza cd ma mi dice che internet non è connesso quando firefox va
<cristian_c> luca, scarica una ubuntu aggiornata
<cristian_c> luca, cioè 12.04, 14.04 o 14.10
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<luca> ok quello che volevo fare. devo farlo per forza da cd?
<cristian_c> ciriman, hai avviato la live?
<cristian_c> luca, da dvd o da usb
<cristian_c> luca, la usb la crei con programmi appositi
<ciriman> si la live
<luca> si si. ok allora lo scarico. grazie
<cristian_c> ciriman, beh, prova con nomodeset nella schermata del menù della live
<ronnyspd> io ho installato ubuntu poi il pc faceva dei strani sfarfallii dopo di che ho cercato di installare bumblebbe ma nn sucesse nulla dopodichè ho installato da driver aggiuntivi i driver nvidia e il sfarfallio è svanito ma non ho la commutazione in intel
<ciriman> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/fYI3UcERBGH3BAbUMdtU https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ZWINxArOQQm4Bflflucs
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, come hai installato bumblebee?
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, inoltre, bumblebee non c'entra con gli sfarfallii
<ronnyspd> da terminale
<ciriman> non so che fare
<ronnyspd> io avevo una versione di ubuntu meno recente e bumblebee funzionava ma qui nulla su 14.10
<ciriman> son fermo con la solita schermata vuota del background e freccina cursore
<cristian_c> ciriman, quello che ho scritto poco su
<ciriman> non c'è una schermata adesso. devo riavviare la live? ma non succedera nulla conla live, perche non carica nemmeno la live nulla. anche la live, finito di frullare il dvd mi visualizza il desktop senza menu senza nulla solo bachground
<cristian_c> ciriman, e come scegli Prova o Install se non c'è schermata, lol^
<cristian_c> *?
<ciriman> altro dettaglio, riavviando, mi compare la schermata di richiesta password per l'utente. dopo inserito password poi come descritto.
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, apri un terminale
<ciriman> ok
<cristian_c> ciriman, sulla live non viene chiesta password
<ciriman> sto riavviando da dvd
<mac_15> buonasera a tutti
<cristian_c> ronnyspd, digita: dpkg -l | grep bee
<ciriman> ok, sono nella schermata del LiveCD dove mi viene richiesta la lingua e se voglio "provare ubuntu" o "installa ubuntu", cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> ciriman, premi f6
<ciriman> non succede nulla
<ciriman> premendo F6 non succede nulla
<cristian_c> ciriman, non ci sono i menù in basso?
<ciriman> no nessun menu in basso. c'è una finestra centrata dove posso scegliere la lingua e "prova" o "inalla"
<cristian_c> ciriman, strano
<ciriman> c'è la barra sopra dove a destra c'è l'indicazione della lingua, e l'icona per spegnere
<ciriman> ma nel live cd non ho mai visto menu in basso..
<cristian_c> ciriman, questa qua: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1354180067.png
<cristian_c> eppure l'ho sempre visualizzata
<ciriman> io non vedo quella schermata
<ronnyspd> ii  bumblebee                                            3.2.1-5                                  amd64        NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux
<ronnyspd> ii  bumblebee-nvidia                                     3.2.1-5                                  amd64        NVIDIA Optimus support using the proprietary NVIDIA driver
<ciriman> e mai l'ho vista... nemmeno quando ho installato al 14.04
<cristian_c> e quale allora?
<cristian_c> ciriman, postala da qualche parte
<vinniec> scusa cristian_c
<vinniec> mi si è sconnesso senza che me ne accorgessi, ho dovuo riavviare il router
<ciriman> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/FMg0HatQS174RbXZMiww
<cristian_c> ciriman, allora, quando appare il logo durante il boot, devi premere un tasto
<ciriman> quale?!
<cristian_c> e appare la classica schermata
<ciriman> -.-"
<cristian_c> ciriman, http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_media/installation/live_cd_maverick1.png
<cristian_c> vinniec, forse c'è una pagina wiki che parla di smartctl
<vinniec> uhm
<vinniec> comunque cristian_c io continuo a pensare che potrebbe essere firefox invece
<vinniec> cioè rallenta veramente veramente troppo
<cristian_c> vinniec, ma se non lo apri si blocca lo stesso
<vinniec> uhm eh non c'ho fatto molto caso che ho sempre il browser aperto
<vinniec> ho l'impression che sia sempre più lento ma non ne sono sicurissimo
<vinniec> forse dovrei fare qualche prova senza
<cristian_c> vinniec, essì
<vinniec> vabene proverò ,grazie cristian_c :(
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-29
<silistri27> vorrei comprare un nuovo tablet, ho visto che c'è un ubuntu anche per tablet
<vinniec> scusate una domanda, ho notato hce i miei problemi di lentezza SONO dipesi da firefox
<vinniec> ho deciso di lasciarlo perdere per un pò
<vinniec> che browser mi consigliate che sia aggiornato nei repository a parte chromium?
<ithilbor> salve ragazzi
<ithilbor> ho un problemone
<akis24> giorno
<alfredd> Ciao, durante l'aggiornamento ubuntu viene segnalato che esaurito lo sapzio su disco rigido. per piacere mi aiutate a liberare spazio? grazie.
<enzotib> alfredd, apri un terminale e scrivi questo: df -h; dpkg --get-selections linux-image-\*
<enzotib> alfredd, poi posta il risultato su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | alfredd
<ubot-it> alfredd: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8730222/
<enzotib> alfredd, cancelliamo qualche kernel vecchio: sudo apt-get purge 3.13.0-32
<enzotib> vediamo se va, altrimenti dobbiamo forzare
<alfredd> qualche mese fa qui mi hanno già aiutato a cancellare 7 o 8 vecchi kernel. ha funzionato. ma ora si presenta lo stesso problema.
<alfredd> fatto. posto su pastebin?
<enzotib> alfredd, sì
<nikoooo> devo installare da usb ubuntu 14.10 accanto a win 8.1 qualcuno può guidarmi?
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8730278/
<enzotib> alfredd, mi pare che sia andato, ora sudo apt-get autoremove
<alfredd> ....mi pare??!!
<enzotib> alfredd, è andato, è andato, è un modo di dire
<alfredd> :)
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8730350/
<enzotib> alfredd, ora: sudo apt-get purge 3.13.0-33
<enzotib> alfredd, se come credo non dà errori, ripeti con 34 e 35
<alfredd> ok.
<alfredd> posto?
<enzotib> alfredd, ok
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8730428/
<enzotib> alfredd, ok, procedi con 34
<nikoooo> devo installare da usb ubuntu 14.10 accanto a win 8.1 qualcuno può guidarmi?
<enzotib> !installazione | nikoooo
<ubot-it> nikoooo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nikoooo> ho letto ma non riesco a installare chiedo quindi aiuto
<enzotib> nikoooo, allora spiega qual è il problema
<alfredd> enzotib: sudo apt-get purge 3.13.0-34 devo inviare questo comando???? o tutti quelli che mi hai fatto fare finora???
<Vincenzo_ro> ciao sono Vincenzo qualcuno mi puo aiutare ad installare ubuntu ?
<nikoooo> ho messo ubuntu 14.10 su usb... avvio il pc e lo faccio partire da usb. Prima ovvio ho da win ridotto lo spazio di win avendo spazio libero. Adesso quando provo ad installare prova a farlo ma si blocca con la rotella che gira gira gira senza nemmeno arrivare a chiedermi la regioneRoma ecc...
<Vincenzo_ro> bisogna caricarlo su una chiavetta prima?
<enzotib> alfredd, questo comando che hai scritto
<LostInMyHead> Vincenzo_ro: si può installare anche da chiavetta ma non è necessario
<enzotib> !installazione | Vincenzo_ro
<ubot-it> Vincenzo_ro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> nikoooo, quindi l'installazione si avvia
<nikoooo> enzotib, sbaglio qualcosa? Si si avvia
<nikoooo> non lo so se devo fare qualcosa al partizionamento
<Vincenzo_ro> io sto provando ad installare di nuovo non riesco a farlo partire e diventare sistema operativo ....ma nessuno risponde ?
<LostInMyHead> Vincenzo_ro: magari spiega qual'è il problema e se qualcuno conosce la soluzione ti risponde
<nikoooo> Vincenzo_ro anch'io ho lo stesso problema, sicuramente se pazientiamo qualcuno ci risoponde
<Vincenzo_ro> oks
<alfredd> posto?
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8730538/
<enzotib> alfredd, procedi con il 35, poi basta, gli ultimi due kernel 36 e 37, li tieni
<alfredd> ok
<alfredd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8730651/
<alfredd> che ne dici? abbiamo concluso qui?
<enzotib> alfredd, ok
<alfredd> grazie mille. :)
<alfredd> ti posso fare una domanda ancora?
<enzotib> certo
<alfredd> se non ho capito male abbiamo tolto 3 vecchi kernel. giusto?
<enzotib> sì, tre, forse 4
<alfredd> bene. immagino che il problema si ripresenterà; e anche abbastanza a breve.
<alfredd> visto che ho circa 40 giga liberi su hd come posso usarli per gli aggiornamenti?
<enzotib> alfredd, un attimo
<alfredd> si.
<peppeBN> salve
<peppeBN> netbeans si installa facilemnete su ubuntu?
<ExPBoy> ubot-it> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.1+dfsg1-5ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 876 kB, installed size 1919 kB
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ExPBoy> peppeBN, si visto che è nei repo
<peppeBN> ok grazie mille ex
<enzotib> alfredd,
<alfredd> si. ci sono.
<enzotib> alfredd, tu quando hai installato hai usato LVM, mentre la /boot per necessità di cose è separata
<enzotib> alfredd, quindi non puoi fare niente, a meno che non hai qualche altra partizione da cui prendere spazio
<alfredd> capisco.
<alfredd> secondo te prima o poi, pur continuanto a cancellare vecchi kernel, si esaurirà definitivamente lo spazio per gli aggiornamenti?
<enzotib> alfredd, no, se tieni solo gli ultimi due kernel, lo spazio occupato su /boot sarà sempre più o meno quello
<alfredd> lo svantaggio di avere così poco spazio è che periodicamente dovrò fare questa operazione di cancellare kernel come abbiamo fatto oggi?
<enzotib> alfredd, ricordati ogni tanto di controllare quanti kernel hai, per esempio con il comando ls -l /boot/config*, dove puoi vedere i numeri
<enzotib> e cancella tutti quelli con numeri precedenti agli ultimi due, con il comando sudo apt-get purge numero
<enzotib> e cerca di farlo prima che lo spazio diventi troppo poco
<alfredd> ok. per me non è proprio semplice. ma prima o poi col vostro aiuto imparerò.
<enzotib> alfredd, altrimenti c'è uno strumento grafico che permette, tra le altre cose, di fare questo tipo di pulizia, si chiama Ubuntu Tweak Tools
<enzotib> non è nei repo, ma si può installare
<enzotib> e magari una volta al mese fai pulizia
<alfredd> interessante.
<alfredd> lo trovo in unbuntuOne?
<alfredd> scusa SoftwareCenter!!
<enzotib> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuTweak
<alfredd> grazie. leggo in preparativi: versioni di ubuntu 10.04 10.10!! ma siamo nel 2014???
<enzotib> alfredd, c'è anche per 14.04
<enzotib> alfredd, la pagina non è stata aggiornata, ma il programma sì
<alfredd> ok. approfondirò meglio.
<alfredd> molto probabilmente farò prima a cambiare computer. ora che esce win9 forse approfitto e faccio un acquisto.
<alfredd> daltronde questo mio vecchio ha quasi 10 anni!!!!!!!!! :)
<alfredd> ciao. e grazie ancora. sei stato gentilissimo.
<gian_> Ciao, quando accendo il mio pc, dopo il grub lo schermo diventa tutto nero, se riesco a loggarmi, dopo tanti reset, dopo alcuni minuti, lo schermo diventa nero e sono costretto a resettare
<gian_> a proposito il sist. operativo è Ubuntu 12.04
<ExPBoy> gian_, hai installato da poco?
<gian_> ExPBoy, no, nel 2012, ma è da un pò che ho questi problemi
<ExPBoy> gian_, salvati i dati e installa 14.10 o 14.04
<ExPBoy> è obsoleta quella versione
<enzotib> alfredd, la prossima volta non mettere LVM
<alfredd> grazie per il consiglio. :)
<enzotib> alfredd, non perché non vada bene, ma perché è meglio evitare le cose che non si conoscono bene e non rientrano nei default di installazione
<gian_> ExPBoy, è supportata fino al 2015
<ExPBoy> gian_, ok fa come credi
<gian_> ExPBoy, penso sia un problema di scheda video, dato che è una Ati da 128Mb
<alfredd> si. capisco. non essendo molto pratico di informatica/ubuntu ho installato il SO in base a poche informazioni.
<ExPBoy> gian_, ma hai sempre avuto problemi?
<alfredd> provo a leggere, ma ammetto che per me non è semplice. soprattutto stare ore e ore a leggere da solo.
<alfredd> ti saluto. buona giornata. :)
<gian_> ExPBoy, di questo genere, da un po. Ho sempre avuto problemi, anche con altre versioni Ubuntu, per quanto riguarda la visualizzazione dello schermo, forse problemi di frequenza
<Vincenzo_ro> ciao ragazzi volevo scaricare ubuntu e sostituirlo a windows ma non ci risco
<Vincenzo_ro> riesco
<akis24> Vincenzo_ro: prima di sostituire prova da live a vedere come va' e dopo " installa accanto windows "
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<queryn> buongiorno
<queryn> sto scaricando la versione virtualbox di ubuntu per provarlo prima di scegliere di installarlo: ho un netbook asus molto appesantito da windows 7 starter ( o meglio dai suoi illimitati aggiornamenti!!!) e voglio passare a ubuntu che ho letto essere molto bvuono e leggero rispetto a win+
<queryn> vorrei capire quanto il virtualbox mi appesantisce ulteriormente il sistema...
<cybernova> queryn, la vedo dura in un netbook tenere attivi 2 sistemi operativi contemporaneamente in maniera che siano anche reattivi
<queryn> grazie cybernova!
<queryn> quindi.. il consiglio è di passare direttamente a ubuntu.. ?
<cybernova> queryn, io ti consiglierei al massimo di installare lubuntu (che è la derivata più leggera) in dual boot
<queryn> dual boot? Scusa ma.. non so che significhi..
<cybernova> queryn, allora sulla macchina avrai installato sia winz che ubuntu, e quando avvii il pc ti chiederà se avviare ubuntu o winz
<queryn> no io al momento non ho installato ubuntu, lo stavo scaricando..
<cybernova> queryn, ti ho spiegato cos'è il dual boot
<queryn> ah ok scusa! ;) capito
<queryn> ok tento con lubuntu allora grazie mille!
<cybernova> queryn, prima di installarlo, prova sempre da live se funziona tutto
<cybernova> queryn, da live cioè, quando avii il dvd o la usb con dentro lubuntu per installarlo c'è la possibilità di provarlo senza installarlo
<queryn> ottimo grazie mille!
<nikoooo> ciao chiedo scusa qual è un buon server per scaricare gli aggiornamenti?
<cybernova> queryn, di nulla
<queryn> cybernova, ieri avevo acquistato una usb ma il netbook me la vede come disco locale anzichè rimovibile! scandisk cruzer... :(
<cybernova> queryn, non credo sia un problema se la vuoi utilizzare per installare lubuntu
<cybernova> !winusb | queryn
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<cybernova> !usbwin | queryn
<ubot-it> queryn: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<queryn> ma come faccio a far partire il sistema operativo da chiavetta usb (quella con dentro lubuntu)? se me la vede come disco locale temo che non funzioni... oppure non devo farlo partire da chiavetta? cioè... dico per la versione live..
<queryn> (scusate tutti eh... sono lievemente profana di questi argomenti.. ma cerco di capirci qualcosa!)
<akis24> queryn: usa il programma indicato da cybernova  ci pensa lui a installarla sulla usb
<ExPBoy> queryn, una volta fatta la chiavetta devi entrare nel bios e verificare che il boot sia settato per partire da usb
<cybernova> queryn, una volta creato il disco d'avvio (la usb) con quel programma che ti ho detto sopra, quando avvii il pc devi selezionare quella chiavetta per fare il boot. Questo viene fatto generalmente premendo il tasto Fqualcosa a seconda del costruttore del tuo pc
<queryn> cybernova, ottimo grazie. Sto cercando il programma che mi hai indicato
<cybernova> queryn, è già qui: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<queryn> mitico!
<queryn> ecco, purtroppo il problema sta sempre lì: la chiavetta usb viene vista come disco locale e non disco rimovibile, e quindi il programma non mi salva lubuntu perchè non la vede come peridferica usb
<queryn> :(
<queryn> maledetta scandisk cruzer
<cybernova> queryn, prova a cercare in rete su qualcun'altro ha avuto il tuo stesso problema e se ha trovato una soluzione
<queryn> cercato ieri... ma nulla si trova...
<queryn> cioè, nessuna soluzione purtroppo.. mi sa che esco e ne prendo un'altra (Se almeno fossi a casa ne avrei a bizzeffe ma purtroppo sono via!)
<cybernova> queryn, per sicurezza cambia marca, oppure prova a restituire quella che hai preso ieri, sempre se te lo fanno
<queryn> eh ormai... me la tengo come archiviazione dai... ne vado a prendere un'altra... non vado in fallimento per questo ;)
<queryn> grazie mille per l'aiuto! pomeriggio se ho trovato la chiavetta, ritento... :)
<cybernova> queryn, prego ciao
<akis24> queryn: cambia tipo di filesystem  è un problema comune   .. formattala in fat 32
<queryn> akis24 scusa, sono uscita per errore. Come faccio?
<queryn> fat 32, cambiare file system.. come?
<akis24> queryn  elimina a la partizione presente   e poi formatta  tasto destro del mouse  sulla usb  e scegli di formattarla
<queryn> ok allora faccio in tempo reale...
<akis24> queryn:  oppure vai sul sito  http://www.sandisk.it/products/usb/drives/  e vedi se mettono a disposizione qualche tool specifico
<queryn> mi dice che è già fat32
<akis24> queryn:  entra su   #ubuntu-it-chat
<queryn> ok, mi sta scrivendo l'assistenza di scandisk, molto gentili.. dai che forse risolvo...
<glpiana> ola
<Hyoh> glpiana, ciao
<glpiana> ciao Hyoh
<FrontSteam283> Salve ho un problema mentre programmo in c da gedit improvvisamente gedit si chiude e sul terminale mi spunta questo:
<FrontSteam283> (gedit:8395): Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'gedit' received an X Window System error.
<FrontSteam283> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<FrontSteam283> The error was 'BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length erro'.
<FrontSteam283>   (Details: serial 1447733 error_code 16 request_code 18 (core protocol) minor_code 0)
<FrontSteam283>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<FrontSteam283> salve a tutti ho un problema
<FrontSteam283> con gedit
<glpiana> !paste | FrontSteam283
<ubot-it> FrontSteam283: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FrontSteam283> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8732798/
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, e ottieni sto errore scrivendo con gedit?
<FrontSteam283> mentre scrivo in gedit improvvisamente gedit si chiude e sul terminale spunta questo
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, il file è enorme?
<FrontSteam283> no per niente stavo programmando in c un programma somma prodotto.. cioè insignificante in pratica
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, puoi provare a resettare gedit, spe che guardo dov'è la configurazione
<FrontSteam283> va bene grazie
<FrontSteam283> come faccio a resettarlo?
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, apri un terminale
<FrontSteam283> si poi?
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, mv .config/gedit  .config/gedit_old
<FrontSteam283> file o directory non esistente
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, quante volte hai scritto il comando?
<FrontSteam283> una volta
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, allora non avevi nessuna configurazione particolare
<FrontSteam283> quindi?
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, puoi postare le righe di codice su pastebin se vuoi, e provo a vedere l'effetto che fa qui
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, altro non saprei dirti
<FrontSteam283> quelle di prima?
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, no, quelle che mandano in crash il tuo gedit
<FrontSteam283> ma non accade per delle righe definite ma a caso
<FrontSteam283> comunque provo
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, se capita a caso allora lascia stare e dimmi piuttosto su che versione di ubuntu sei
<FrontSteam283> 14.0
<FrontSteam283> l'ultima versione
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, l'ultima è la 14.10
<glpiana> la 14.0 non esiste
<glpiana> la precedente è la 14.04
<glpiana> quale hai tu?
<FrontSteam283> si si la 14.10
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, poi metti l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, dammi anche l'output di: uname -a
<FrontSteam283> con sudo apt-get update sta scaricando
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, sì, quando termina copia tutto l'output su pastebin
<FrontSteam283> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8732959/
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, qualcosa non va negli archivi. ridai il comando
<FrontSteam283> Linux giovannimanfre-X550LD 3.16.0-23-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 21 17:56:17 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FrontSteam283> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8732969/
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, ok, vediamo l'output e poi procediamo
<bimmy> ciao
<bimmy> posso chiedere una cosa veloce anche se riguarda debian?dilà non mi risp nessuno ma penso sia uguale anche x ubuntu
<glpiana> bimmy, chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<bimmy> ok glpiana thanks
<FrontSteam283> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8733002/
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, quando termina dovrai riavviare, perchè ti installa il kernel nuovo oggi
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, poi dopo il riavvio vedi se il problema persiste
<FrontSteam283> ok grazie !!
<FrontSteam283> veramente gentile!
<glpiana> :)
<FrontSteam283> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8733403/
<FrontSteam283> help me .-.
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, continua  afarlo anche dopo il riavvio?
<FrontSteam283> si
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, apri un terminale: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gedit
<FrontSteam283> ho riavviato l'ho usato per tipo due compilazioni e andava anche se a volte si bloccava poi si è chiuso improvvisamente
<FrontSteam283> ho anche problemi con il mouse
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, compili con gedit?
<FrontSteam283> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8733473/
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, hai un gestore di pacchetti aperto?
<FrontSteam283> non credo
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, allora ridai il comando
<FrontSteam283> provato
<FrontSteam283> ma niente
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, scrivi: ps aux | grep dpkg
<FrontSteam283> giovann+  3905  0.0  0.0  13688  2224 pts/6    S+   15:09   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<FrontSteam283> giovannimanfre@giovannimanfre-X550LD:~$ giovann+  3905  0.0  0.0  13688  2224 pts/6    S+   15:09   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<FrontSteam283> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8733552/
<FrontSteam283> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8733591/
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, ok, ora riprova a usarlo
<FrontSteam283> ok
<FrontSteam283> per il problema del mouse?
<FrontSteam283> a volte il puntatore scorre ma non prende il click anche se clicco
<glpiana> non saprei. lo fa con qualunque mouse?
<FrontSteam283> il touch pad non funziona direttamente
<FrontSteam283> il mouse a volte da' questo problema
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, ma sta roba del click, tu clicchi, non va, riclicchi e continua a non andare per un po' o si riprende subito?
<FrontSteam283> no dopo un pochino va
<DefiniteLux> Ciao a tutti voi della community, chiedo supporto perchè ho un problema non da poco in sostanza ieri ho pasticciato con la mia installazione di ubuntu in dual boot con windows 8, e non funzionava più. Per rimediare ho avviato una live ed ho elimiato le partizioni di ubuntu solo che adesso al riavvio non riesco più a far partire windows, chiedo aiut
<DefiniteLux> o perchè sono nel panico più totale
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, se hai un altro mouse usb provalo
<FrontSteam283> va bene
<glpiana> !mbr | DefiniteLux ma non so se va bene per windows8
<ubot-it> DefiniteLux ma non so se va bene per windows8: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<FrontSteam283> il problema persiste
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, parli di gedit?
<DefiniteLux> Grazie per la proposta di soluzione ma ho risolto in altro modo fortunatamente, grazie ad un intuizione :)
<glpiana> buon per te
<FrontSteam283> si si
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, fai sta prova, termina la sessione, apri una sessione guest e prova a usare edit da lì. vedi come si comporta
<FrontSteam283> niente da fare
<FrontSteam283> si chiude sempre gedit
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, scrivi nel terminale: sudo apt-get purge gedit                ma prima di dare il consenso all'operazione, fammi vedere se vuole togliere pacchetti
<FrontSteam283> mentre il mouse in sessione ospite nessun problema
<FrontSteam283> sudo: unable to change to root gid: Operazione non permessa
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, devi farlo dal tuo utente, non da guest
<glpiana> FrontSteam283, scusa devo andare via
<FrontSteam283> scusami puoi ridarmi il comando che devo inserire?
<FrontSteam283> rieccomi scusa si era impallato tutto qua
<Robertone> Salve sono neofita nuovo-nuovo e vorrei fare alcune domande su Linux ( visto sul web)
<Robertone> Scusate sono Robertone ...
<enzotib> che sei Robertone si vede dal nick
<enzotib> se le domande sono su Ubuntu, ok
<Robertone> posso chiedere ????
<enzotib> !chiedi | Robertone
<ubot-it> Robertone: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Robertone> Grazie.. Ho visto sul web Linux e vorrei sapere se passando al s.o. linux avrei vantaggi ??? io lavoro con Excell e Turbo Cad..
<enzotib> Robertone, so che molti mi criticheranno per questo, ma devo dire che se ti trovi bene con Windows, non c'è motivo di passare a Linux
<enzotib> !nolinux | Robertone
<ubot-it> Robertone: Non sei obbligato ad usare linux: per chiarirti le idee, leggi "Linux per futili motivi", http://www.ismprofessional.net/pascucci/documenti/lfm/
<Robertone> ok ho capito ..  ..
<cannon> hi all... someone know a linux native software to view photometrical IES diagram??
<cybernova> !english | cannon
<ubot-it> cannon: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<cannon> ha cavolo scusate
<cannon> ero convito di essere su quello internazionale :) erheh
<cannon> ripeto
<cannon> conoscete un software per vedere i diagrammi IES??
<pica> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con l'esecuzione di lavori con code::blocks, praticamente mi dce sh: /media/.... : access denied    preciso che non avevo questo problema con ubuntu 14.04 ma dopo l'aggiornamento
<cybernova> cannon, fai una ricerca su google, troverai sicuramente qualcosa
<cristian_c> pica, se si parla strettamente dello sviluppo e compilazione di software con code:blocks magaril il canale -chat è più adatto
<cristian_c> in quanto non strettamente di supporto a ubuntu
<cannon> cybernova, ovviamente prima di chiedere qua ho già cercato, ma ne ho trovati solo per windows... ma prima di installarmelo su una macchina virtuale, volevo provare a chiedere anche qua se qualcuno aveva già avuto a che fare con quest'argomento
<cybernova> !chat | cannon se ti sposti in chat ti linko cosa ho trovato io
<ubot-it> cannon se ti sposti in chat ti linko cosa ho trovato io: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> cannon, che tipo di software sono, più o meno?
<cybernova> niente messaggi privati cannon
<cannon> sono software che fanno vedere il diagramma fotometrico di un preciso file ASCII emesso dalle case produttrici di lampade
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> cannon, effettivamente, credo che nessuno ci abbia mai pensato
<cristian_c> cannon, prova con wine, vedi se funziona o meno
<cannon> grazie mille.... stasera sul pc di casa proverò sia in wine che in virtual machine... alla fine sono sempre softwarini molto leggeri e semplici
<cristian_c> sì
<aless> salve oltre a firefox e chromium un browser veloce per abuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<aless> forse mi sono spiegato male ?
<aless> non ce nessuno
<aless> ?
<aless> non risp nex
<blazkovic> qualcuno mi sa dire perchè le email che mando con postfix su google finiscono sempre su spam? e pure il log pare non dia errori
<jester-> blazkovic: di a gogol che non è spam
<Valerio> Buonasera, sono due giorni che lotto con la stampante non riesco a farla stampare
<Valerio> le ho provate tutte, ho visto varie guide sul web ma non sono riuscito a farla funzionare
<jester-> Valerio: marca tipo?
<Valerio> qualche consiglio?
<Valerio> è una hp laserjet 1010
<jester-> Valerio: installa hplip-gui e vedi se la gestisce
<Valerio> è installato
<jester-> Valerio: che distro hai
<Valerio> 3.14.6
<jester-> Valerio: se non almeno 14.04 poi non installa il driver
<Valerio> è ubuntu 14.10
<jester-> Valerio: lanciando hp-lip-gui la trova la stampante?
<jester-> gurada in sistema
<Matteo_T> Ciao
<Valerio> la stampante c'è e dice che è installata correttamente
<jester-> Valerio: aprendo da icona hp lip la vee la stampante se accesa?
<Valerio> hp lip è la versione 3.14.6
<Valerio> si la spia è verde
<jester-> Valerio: disinstallala da gestioen stampanti e installala con hplipgui
<Valerio> ok
<Valerio> provo
<Valerio> Grazie
<Matteo_T> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema riguardante la creazione di un hotspot?
<jester-> Valerio: hp printe toolbox
<jester-> se hai la gui installata
<Valerio> facendo così mi stampa perfettamente la pagina di prova
<Valerio> ma se stampo un file in pdf escono tutte le pagine bianche
<Valerio> ecco guardo che strano se aggiungo la coda di stampa direttamente da hp lip stampa
<Valerio> direttamente da file no
<jester-> Valerio: file doc stampa bene?
<Valerio> non ho provato
<jester-> prova
<Valerio> si
<Valerio> il doc è perfetto
<Valerio> quindi ho solo problemi con i pdf
<jester-> Valerio: cosa usi per i pdf
<Valerio> il programma installato di base
<jester-> cioè?
<Valerio> si chiama "visualizzatore documenti"
<jester-> Valerio: secondo  me è quello
<Valerio> speriamo
<Valerio> che mi consigli come lettore di pdf?
<jester-> Valerio: vedi se sul sito adobe c'è ancoda acroreader
<Valerio> perchè ci sto studiano per l'università
<Valerio> ho tutte dispense in pdf
<Valerio> lo cerco
<jester-> o adobe reader che sia
<Valerio> si c'è la versione per linux
<Valerio> provo con questa
<jester-> Valerio: dalla regia mi dicono anche evince che è nei repo
<Valerio> ok
<Valerio> provo quello
<Valerio> grazie tantissimo per il supporto
<Valerio> sei stato gentilissimo
<Valerio> buona serata
<Matteo_T> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema riguardante la creazione di un hotspot?
<Matteo_> Ciao
<cybernova> Matteo_, resta di la in chat
<Matteo_> dove? si èimpallato internet e pensavo di aver chiuso
<cybernova> !chat | Matteo_
<ubot-it> Matteo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ciccio> buona sera ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu
<ciccio> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<jester-> !qualcuno | ciccio
<ubot-it> ciccio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Matteo_> Ho la necessita di configurare un hotspot su lubuntu con un solo supporto qualcuno ha già affrontato il problema?
<ciccio> non riesco a installare ubuntu 14.10 sul mio macbook pro 2009, qualcuno può aiutarmi
<jester-> !macbook | ciccio
<ubot-it> ciccio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<jester-> Matteo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/ChilliSpotHotSpot
<jester-> ciccio: aggiornato a yosemite?
<ciccio> durante l'installazione esce l'errore i8042 no controller found
<ciccio> si esatto
<ciccio> aggiornato a yosemite
<jester-> ciccio: e seghi osx per linux?
<ciccio> non capisco la domanda scusa
<jester-> ciccio: se sostituisci linux a os x
<ciccio> no se creo una partizione per linux
<jester-> ciccio: se nella guida wiki c'è il tuo pc segui
<ciccio> durante l'installazione esce l'errore i8042 no controller founddurante l'installazione esce l'errore i8042 no controller found
<ciccio> durante l'installazione esce l'errore i8042 no controller found
<ciccio> durante l'installazione esce l'errore i8042 no controller found
<ciccio> sto vedendo
<jester-> ciccio: perchè non lo virtualizzi con vmware fusion o virtualbox
<ciccio> ma non lo trovo
<ciccio> non ho provato
<Matteo_> jester: ho guardato la guida che hai linkato
<ciccio> ho visto sulla pagina di supporto ma non mi dice nulla di particolare
<jester-> Matteo_: mettere su una rete ad-hoc con networlmanager?
<Matteo_> pero mi sorge un dubio. quello che devo fare: io devo far accedere alla mia rete wifi tutti coloro che vogliono accedere, senza password, si collegano con lo smartphone ed entrano sotto la mia rete, una volta collegati vengono rimandati ad una specifica pagina ma questo viene dopo
<Matteo_> quello che ho fatto io era un hotspot
<Matteo_> dal network connections di lubuntu
<Matteo_> però non riesco a vederlo
<Matteo_> ne da smartphone ne da altri pc
<jester-> Matteo_: semre che la tua scheda wifi supporti
<jester-> la trasmissione
<Matteo_> jester: avevo provato un comando per vedere se supportava e dal risultato sembrava di si
<Matteo_> su una guida per controllare se la mia scheda permetteva questa cosa lanciavano il comando lsmod | grep ath
<jester-> Matteo_: suk sito aircrack ci sono le schede che lo fanno
<krabador> eeeh il monitor mode...
<Matteo_> jester: nel caso la mia scheda (ora controllo) non lo supportasse, posso trovare un altra soluzione?
<nicolatt> ciao a tutti. una domanda.. come mai le chiavette huawei k3765 (vodafone key) non sono più caricate automaticamente da ubuntu in versione 14.04?
<cristian_c> nicolatt, hai installato usb-modeswitch?
<cristian_c> e usb-modeswitch-data
<nicolatt> no, li installo ora..
<nicolatt> ah no, erano già installati
<nicolatt> l'altra volta c'ero riuscito con un programma apposito ma non riesco più a trovare la guida
<cristian_c> nicolatt, apri un terminale
<nicolatt> ok
<cristian_c> nicolatt, scollega il modem e ricollegalo
<cristian_c> poi digita:
<cristian_c> dmesg | tail && lsusb && lsusb -t
<nicolatt> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8736641/
<cristian_c> nicolatt, viene visto come cd-rom
<nicolatt> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8736641/
<cristian_c> nicolatt, quindi vedi se appare un cd-rom virtuale nel file manager
<nicolatt> no...
<nicolatt> però lo segna anche come usb prima
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> nicolatt, digita: ls /media
<nicolatt> esce solo nicola
<nicolatt> nicola scritto in viola
<nicolatt> e basta
<cristian_c> ok
<Matteo_> jester: la mia scheda è una Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x rev 01
<cristian_c> nicolatt, sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x12d1 product=0x1520
<cristian_c> nicolatt, col terminale aperto, poi, apri il menù del network manager
<nicolatt> non succede nulla purtroppo. nel network manager ci sono le stesse voci
<cristian_c> nicolatt, ma il comando è stato accettato?
<nicolatt> si si, ha chiesto la password
<cristian_c> nicolatt, e poi?
<nicolatt> e poi è tornato in riga di comando
<cristian_c> nicolatt, credo ti servano 0cdoff e vodafone connect
<nicolatt> li devo installare? sn pacchetti?
<nicolatt> il primo non lo trova
<nicolatt> neanche il secondo
<cristian_c>  non sono nei repo, comunque vorrei vedere una cosa
<cristian_c> nicolatt, in un terminale digita: dpkg -l | grep switch
<nicolatt> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8736851/
<FS283> Buonasera ho un problema che persiste riguardo gedit qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> nicolatt, forse , il problema è questo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch/+bug/1178900
<FS283> ho la versione di ubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> nicolatt, hai provato a collegare il modem da pc spento , invece che in hotplug?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | FS283
<ubot-it> FS283: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<FS283> ok
<nicolatt> cristian_c si h provato ma riprovo di nuovo, non si sa mai,,,, riavvio e torno subito
<FS283> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8736902/
<cristian_c> FS283, in finestra?
<FS283> terminale.. mentre scrivo in c su gedit improvvisamente mi si chiude e sul terminale mi da' questo errore
<cristian_c> FS283, quindi l'hai lanciato da terminale per capire perché si chiude?
<cristian_c> FS283, da quanto si verifica questo problema?
<FS283> praticamente da un po.. comunque apro il terminale e avvio gedit per compilare in c che devo svolgere degli esercizi per l?università e lavoro sul terminale dopo un po che sono in gedit si chiude e mi spunta questo errore sul terminale
<pindol> ciao [ gia la seconda volta, senza che io faccia nulla che la tastiera si imposta sulla lingua inglese cosa devo fare per sistemarla_
<FS283> ho il puntatore del mouse bloccato in pratica scorre ma non prende il click
<cristian_c> FS283, scusa, ma tu lanci gedit dal terminale? O.i
<cristian_c> *O.o
<FS283> cosa c'è di strano?
<cristian_c> pindol, mi pare tu avessi già sistemato
<cristian_c> FS283, non capisco il senso di ciò
<cristian_c> come mai?
<pindol> cristian_c, si me l-avevi sistemata tu, ma [ ritornata inglese
<FS283> programmo in c e devo fare delle esercitazioni e per ora mi hanno insegnato di lavorare dal terminale con gedit avviandolo dal terminale stesso
<cristian_c> pindol, qualcosa avrai fatto...
<pindol> cristian_c, solo gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> pindol, ecco
<cristian_c> FS283, scusami, ma è una fesseria
<cristian_c> non so chi ti abbia insegnato una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> FS283, esattamente, come lo lanci?
<FS283> un professore universitario di ingegneria(?)
<FS283> gedit invio
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> FS283, gedit lo lanci tranquillamente dal menu
<cristian_c> o con alt+f2
<cristian_c> non c'è alcuna necessità di lanciarlo da terminale
<cristian_c> visto che i file non li apri manco come root
<FS283> il problema non è quello
<FS283> è proprio mentre uso gedit che si chiude e mi dà l'errore che ho postato.. sai come aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> FS283, cosa è accaduto poco prima che si manifestasse il problema?
<FS283> niente praticamente ho installato ubuntu 14.10 quando è uscito oggi l'ho usato per programmare con gedit ed è sorto il problema cioè durante la compilazione mi dà questo errore sul terminale
<cristian_c> FS283, che c'entra la compilazione con gedit?
<FS283> scrivere un programma in linguaccio c...
<FS283> del tipo include stdio.h int main ecc
<cristian_c> FS283, sì, ma una volta scritto, lo compili senza avere a che fare con gedit
<FS283> si ma per scriverlo uso gedit
<cristian_c> FS283, e poi cosa fai una volta scritto?
<FS283> e mentre lo scrivo si chiude improvvisamente gedit proprio mentre lo scrivo
<Croby80> I installed Lubunto on my PC but I finished the installation after the reboot an error apperar:
<cristian_c> FS283, bene, allora perché parli di compilazione?
<FS283> errore
<cristian_c> <FS283> niente praticamente ho installato ubuntu 14.10 quando è uscito oggi l'ho usato per programmare con gedit ed è sorto il problema cioè durante la compilazione mi dà questo errore sul terminale
<FS283> ho sbagliato scusami
<cristian_c> FS283, ma l'errore hai detto che avviene durante la scrittura o durante la compilazione?
<FS283> durante la scrittura
<FS283> su gedit
<cristian_c> pindol, se hai fatto aggiornamenti, dovresti dire quali
<FS283> mentre proprio lo scrivo
<Croby80> Ho un problema in fase di installazione di Lubuntu, qualcuno è disposto a fornirmi supporto? grazie
<cristian_c> FS283, anche sulla live stesso problema?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Croby80
<ubot-it> Croby80: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pindol> cristian_c, tutti quelli che mi vengono proposti in automatico
<FS283> non saprei
<cristian_c> pindol, apri un terminale
<FS283> ma ho la partizione con ubuntu quindi preferirei se si potesse in qualche modo risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> FS283, fai un test con la live
<cristian_c> e fai sapere
<Croby80> Ok, la domanda è la seguente: terminata l'installazione in fase di reboot della macchina mi compare il seguente errore: attemptto read or write outside of disk 'hd0'
<FS283> ok..
<Croby80> in seguito il sistema entra in rescue mode e trovo grub rescue>
<Croby80> come si fa a lanciare il sistema operativo? grazie
<krabador> Croby80, hai grub in avvio ?
<krabador> Croby80, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png   una schermata simile a questa ?
<Croby80> No, semplicemente le scritte di cui sopra..
<krabador> Croby80, quanti sistemi ha il pc di cui parli ?
<Croby80> Al riavvio della macchina compariva la scritta Lubuntu ma dopo mezz'ora ancora nulla e per questo ho riavviato il tutto ed allora è comparsa la scritta d'errore
<Croby80> Il PC aveva installato windows XP ed in fase d'installazione ne ho chiesta la sostituzione.
<krabador> Croby80, accendi e mettiti a premere il tasto shift
<Croby80> All'interno ho due dischi fissi IDE di cui uno era per il sistema operativo e l'altro l'ho mantenuto riservato per i dati
<krabador> Croby80, dovrebbe apparire quella schermata
<Croby80> Riavvio e contemporaneamento premo shift? corretto?
<krabador> Croby80, si
<Croby80> trovo scritto Boot from CD:
<Croby80> Boot from CD
<Croby80> Grub loading
<Croby80> error: attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0
<Croby80> entering rescue mode....
<Croby80> ed infine grub rescue>
<krabador> Croby80, se hai installato non deve fare il boot da cd
<Croby80> nulla di più nè la videata suggerita
<Croby80> Il fatto è che il CD non è inserto!
<Croby80> O devo configurare il BIOS?
<krabador> Croby80, devi configurare il bios
<Croby80> Entro premendo F4 corretto?
<krabador> Croby80, dipende dal pc
<krabador> non è uno standart
<krabador> puo' essere canc , o f2 , o esc
<Croby80> infatti non è quello, devo cercarlo..
<Croby80> trovato , canc
<Croby80> first boot = floppy , second one CD, third HDD 0
<Croby80> Come devo modificarlo?
<krabador> Croby80, metti l'hd del sistema , per primo
<Croby80> OK
<Croby80> ora le due segnalazioni di boot CD sono sparite ma rimane l'errore di attempt to read or write outside of hd0
<Croby80> e lubuntu non parte
<krabador> Croby80, quante partizioni ha il disco ?
<Croby80> singola
<Croby80> ma ho i due dischi, uno per il OS e l'altro che non ho formattato perchè pieno di dati
<krabador> Croby80, scrivi ls
<krabador> Croby80, e posta correttamente cosa appare
<Croby80> dopo grub rescue> ?
<krabador> si
<krabador> ls ed invio
<krabador> un'immagine è l'ideale
<Croby80> Unknown command 'Is'
<cristian_c> elle esse
<Croby80> sorry!
<krabador> Croby80, tasto elle  tasto esse
<krabador> invio
<krabador> !image | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> !image | Croby80
<ubot-it> Croby80: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Croby80> Ok, (hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (HD1) (hd1,msdos1)(fd0)
<krabador> ls (hd0,msdos1)
<Croby80> filesyste is ext2
<krabador> Croby80, hai visto se in bios, è il disco in cui hai installato il sistema operativo, ad essere caricato per primo ?
<krabador> Croby80, che lubuntu hai installato?
<Croby80> Bella domanda, per saperlo dovrei aprire il PC...
<Croby80> Io avevo caricato HD0 ma non so se è quello dei dati o del SO
<krabador> Croby80, che lubuntu hai installato?
<Croby80> l'ultima versione disponibile dal sito ufficiale, se vuoi vado a ripescarla..
<Croby80> 14.1
<krabador> Croby80, prendi il supporto che hai usato per l'installazione
<krabador> farllo ripartire in boot
<krabador> andando a modificare l'ordine di boot
<krabador> una volta che parte, seleziona "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<Croby80> rimodifico il BIOS?
<krabador> una volta che è stata caricata la sessione, puoi entrare qui dentro da li
<tano> buonasera a tutti
<tano> ho un problema
<krabador> tano, chiedi
<tano> ho installato ubuntu e vorrei installare un software per impianto fotovoltaico
<tano> il programma si chiama sunny controll
<tano> ho installato wine
<tano> e poi ho avviato .exe per poter installare sunny controll
<tano> fino a qua tutto ok
<tano> il problema sta nei driver del dispositivo usb
<tano> che si chiama Sunny Beam
<krabador> tano, se e come funziona un software windows su wine, è una questione che riguarda wine
<krabador> tano, puoi chiedere in #winehq
<tano> no il problema che non riesco ad installare i driver
<krabador>  con   /join #winehw
<tano> del Sunny Beam
<tano> a un collegamento USB
<tano> ma ubuntu non lo legge
<Croby80> Rimodificato il BIOS, inserito il CD di installazione e rifatto il restart del sistema, eseguito "Prova Lubuntu senza installarlo"
<Croby80> Sono entrato nel sistema operativo...
<krabador> Croby80, connetti quella macchina con un cavo lan al router, ed entra qui da li
<Croby80> deve essere per forza una connessione cablata?
<krabador> Croby80, la lan funziona sicuramente in live
<Croby80> Scusa la mia ignoranza cosa intendi per live? la chat?
<krabador> Croby80, no, la sessione che hai avviato con "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<Croby80> Ok, e questa non supporta una connessione wireless ma solamente cablata? Corretto?
<krabador> Croby80, no, è supportata anche la wireless, ma se non vedi la rete , cliccando in basso a destra sul task di network manager, vuol dire che non viene vista la scheda wireless
<krabador> si dovrebbe installare,e sarebbe il caso di riavviare, ed essendo la sessione, volatile , non ha senso
<Croby80> In verità il mio router lo vede!
<Kartof> salve
<krabador> !ciao | Kartof
<ubot-it> Kartof: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<halpme> sera
<halpme> mi servirebbe una mano
<LostInMyHead> !qualcuno | halpme
<ubot-it> halpme: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Matteo_> Ciao a tutti, cerco una mano per configurare un htspot su lubuntu con singola scheda
<LostInMyHead> http://i.imgur.com/aeg3hIB.jpg
<LostInMyHead> OOOOPPPSSSS!!!!!
<Streben87_> salve
<paolo_> ciao a tutti ,ho appena reinstallato ubuntu 13.10. il laptop l'ho collegato hdmi al televisore. il video va ma l'audio continua ad uscirmi dal pc....help
<jester-> paolo_: 13.10 è  fuori supporto
<jester-> non è piu aggiornabile
<jester-> ne tantomeno instalalre driver video e palle varie
<Streben87_> perché da qualche minuti mi appare la scritta Forbidden  You don't have permission to access / on this server?
<Streben87_> microsoft sta capendo che lo sto stadendo?
<Streben87_> *minuto
<jester-> Streben87_: quake server
<Streben87_> *tradendo
<jester-> quale
<jester-> facendo cosa
<Streben87_> il sito di ubuntu
<jester-> Streben87_: quale
<Streben87_> provo a fare il download di ubuntu 14
<Streben87_> ho dovuto scaricare il torrent
<paolo_> jester: lo so, ma fino a tre giorni  fa(prima di formattare ) funzionava tutto correttamente
<jester-> Streben87_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/utopic/
<jester-> paolo_: è fuori supporto
<jester-> se ti divo di installare qualcosa non va
<Streben87_> sono un analfabeta informatico
<Streben87_> chiedo venia
<Streben87_> ma quale devo scaricare
<Streben87_> ?
<Streben87_> intel86 0 amd64?
<Streben87_> ho 64 byte
<Streben87_> ma non so se c'entra
<jester-> amd64
<Streben87_> ok
<Streben87_> grazie
<Streben87_> perdonate la mia imbecillità
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-30
<mt877> jester sei qua?
<Streben87> sto scaricando ubuntu 14.10 traMite virtual box
<Streben87> ma mi sto accorgendo
<Streben87> che non ha unbuntu 64
<Streben87> ubuntu
<jester-> che centra
<jester-> vbox o altro basta che scarichi la iso e fai dvd o usb
<Streben87> mh mn ok
<jester-> !installazione | Streben87
<ubot-it> Streben87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<mt877> ctrl maius c non funziona per copiare dal terminale?
<jester-> mt877: madu, vai allinizio tieni premuto il tasto sinistro, trascini verso destra e poi in basso
<akis24> giorno
<samuele> salve
<samuele> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<samuele> per una prima installazione di ubuntu
<domemanc> Salve qualcuno puo' aiutarmi ad installare adobe flash player per chromium
<krabador> domemanc , pepperflash-plugin
<Mar93> salve a tutti...ho appena installato android studio da terminale e ho aggiunto la desktop entry alla dash...ma vorrei sapere più nel dettagli come gestire al meglio le installazioni dei miei pacchetti
<krabador> Mar93, da software center
<krabador> Mar93, o installi synaptic , con sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Mar93> krabador: va bene però non lo rileva
<krabador> come hai installato il software di cui parli ?
<Mar93> krabador: "apt-get install ..." da terminale
<krabador> se hai installato software dal repository , tramite apt-get , software center e synaptic te lo devono per forza rilevare
<Mar93> software center non lo rilevava...synaptic si ora e li ho disinstallati...grazie
<Mar93> krabador: rimangono però le icone nella dash
<krabador> Mar93 , se le hai fatte a mano, la procedura di disinstallazione non può saperlo
<Mar93> e dove trovo i desktop entry?
<aristides45> salve a tutti, ho  un portatile acer aspire 3002lmi (molto vecchio) che ha lubuntu 14.04 installato e funzionava fino a qualche giorno fa alla perfezione. ma adesso non si collega più in wireless, anche se il tasto di questo notebook per il wireless, l'ho acceso e lampeggia correttamente, mi potreste gentilmente aiutare per capire cosa succede? gra
<aristides45> zie in anticipo
<cristian_c> aristides45, apri un terminale
<aristides45> già aperto
<cristian_c> aristides45, digita: ifconfig -a
<aristides45> la wlan0 la vedo
<aristides45> ti devo copiare la schermata?
<cristian_c> aristides45, urtilizza pastebin
<cristian_c> *utilizza
<aristides45> non ho capito, pensavo di copiarvi il testo
<aristides45> pensavo di copiarti il testo su un file txt visto che questa chat la faccio da un altro computer visto che non mi funziona internet sul mio
<aristides45> so che voi avete un sito dove si possono copiare questi file di testi
<aristides45> testo
<aristides45> mi potresti dire come potrei fare?
<glpiana> !paste | aristides45
<ubot-it> aristides45: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aristides45> ok
<aristides45> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8745357/
<cristian_c> aristides45, ok, non hai eseguito la connessione
<cristian_c> aristides45, ma non ti puoi collegare via ethernet?
<cristian_c> aristides45, di quale scheda wifi si tratta?
<aristides45> wlan0
<aristides45> via ethernet no
<aristides45> può essere che la wlan0 sia la rete wireless?
<nuovo> ciao a tutti ho installato da poco 14.10 ma ho problemi con l'audio ho cercato su internet ma non sono riuscito a risolvere, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<nuovo> nessuno per aiuto?
<cristian_c> aristides45, lo è
<cristian_c> aristides45, come mai?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | nuovo
<ubot-it> nuovo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<nuovo> @ubot-it scusa
<nuovo> cristian_c: eccomi ho provato a smanettare ma non sono riuscito a risolvere
<cristian_c> nuovo, che problemi?
<nuovo> cristian_c: non si sente niente
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> nuovo, che pc è?
<nuovo> cristian_c: vaio vgc-jse3g
<aristides45> cristian_c: se la rete wireless è configurata, vorrei chiederti se è attiva
<aristides45> siccome io non ho cambiato niente non saprei perché ha smesso di funzionare
<cristian_c> aristides45, a me non sembra attiva, ma c'è l'interfaccia wireless
<cristian_c> aristides45, però non hai risposto alla domanda precedente
<aristides45> cristian_C: non saprei a che domanda non ho risposto ma, faccio il punto: ogni volta che accendo il notebook, devo per forza premere il pulsante per attivare la wireless e quando è attiva, lampeggia. in questo caso vedo che lampeggia ma non si attiva, domanda: come potrei attivarla se non è attiva?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> aristides45, di quale scheda wifi si tratta?
<cristian_c> aristides45, la scheda si attiva, ma non hai stabilito una connessione
<aristides45> wlan0
<aristides45> e come dovrei fare, mi potreste segnalare questo?
<aristides45> io solitamente già premendo il tasto lo faceva in automatico
<cristian_c> aristides45, wlan0 è soltanto l'interfaccia
<cristian_c> aristides45, ti ho chiesto quale scheda
<ExPBoy> segretissimo è
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> nicolatt, no privato
<nicolatt> ciao cristian_c, ti ringrazio per l'aiuto di ieri sera. cmq poi ho trovato quel programma che fa funzionare la internet key di vodafone http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/19798/configurazione-vodafone-internet-key-ubuntu-1404  vi lascio il linkk qualora possa servire ad altri. grazie ancora apresto
<cristian_c> nicolatt, ha funzato?
<nicolatt> si si, tutto bene
<nicolatt> era più semplice con 12.04 ma l'importante è che funzioni
<LisaLisa> Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno che mi posso aiutare sulla connessione ethernet su Ubuntu 14?
<Guest18364> qualcuno puo aiutarmi a sentire l'audio su ubuntu studio,il volume si regola ma non si sente niente ?
<LostInMyHead> Guest18364: ma ubuntu studio non è un progetto chiuso?
<LostInMyHead> no scusa... ho detto una cacchiata
<IZ0WKV> buonasera :)))
<Guest18364> penso che bisogna disattavare pulseaudio e jack e usare alsa ma non lo ho mai fatto?
<IZ0WKV> buonasera
<IZ0WKV> c'è nessuno che mi legge?
<jester-> sera
<IZ0WKV> sera a te:)))
<eugenio> ciao a tutti, oggi ho aggiornato a ubuntu 14.10, tutto bene mi sembra meno che il plugin java su firefox e chorme, nessuno ha avuto questo problema?
<krabador> eugenio, apri un terminale, manda dpkg -l | grep jdk
<krabador> !pastebin | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mac_15> buona sera
<mac_15> qualcuno sa dirmi cosa sia "linux kernel image for version 3.16.0...."
<mac_15> installato 14.10 è gia mi chiede di fare update kernel?
<Sandro87> ciao
<Sandro87> sono nuovo nella comunità
<Sandro87> ho bisogno di alcune info su UBUNTU
<Sandro87> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<Sandro87> sono un PRINCIPIANTE
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Sandro87 e non scrivere in maiuscolo
<ubot-it> Sandro87 e non scrivere in maiuscolo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Sandro87> per un netbook, cosa mi consigliate di installare? è complicato?
<cybernova> Sandro87, per un netbook ti consigliamo di installare lubuntu, che è la versione di ubuntu più leggera
<cybernova> Sandro87, prima di installare, consigliamo sempre di provare lubuntu senza installarlo
<Sandro87> io quello che voglio fare è avere un sistema leggero e poterci mettere su wordpress per provare a creare 1 sito. lubuntu è adatto a questo tipo di cose?
<cybernova> Sandro87, bhe in generale direi di si
<cybernova> Sandro87, anche se per questioni di sicurezza un server sarebbe meglio che non avesse la grafica
<Sandro87> cioè?
<cybernova> Sandro87, se ho capito bene vuoi utilizzare lubuntu come server web per piattaforma wordpress?
<Sandro87> si da usare in locale x sperimentare...
<cybernova> Sandro87, se lo utilizzi in locale non c'è problema
<Sandro87> ottimo!
<Sandro87> grazie 1000
<samuele79> salve
<Croby80_> Ho un problema nell'installare Lubuntu
<Croby80_> Il sistema operativo all'avvio della macchina non parte e si blocca dandomi il seguente messaggio d'errore:
<Croby80_> error during attempt to read write from 'hd0'
<Croby80_> Qualcuno sa darmi qualche indicazione al proposito?
<Croby80_> Mi hanno consigliato di entrare in modalità live ma non so come procedere
<enzotib> Croby80_, credo che per installare sei entrato già in live
<enzotib> Croby80_, all'avvio hai scelto "Prova Ubuntu" oppure "installa"
<franco12> salve ce un programma gratis icone desktop
<franco12> ?
<Croby80> Sono nella chat corretta per chiedere supporto riguardo a Lubuntu?
<cybernova> !chiedi | Croby80
<ubot-it> Croby80: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Croby80> Ok, ho installato per la prima volta Lubuntu 14.10 ma al riavvio della macchina trovo un errore di attempt to read/write from 'hd0'
<Croby80> mi hanno suggerito di modificare l'ordine di boot dal BIOS ma la cosa non cambia, mentre riesco ad accedere in live eseguendo da CD e quindi a connettermi mediante rete wirless
<cybernova> Croby80, hai anche winz installato?
<Croby80> Perdonami per l'ignoranza, ma cos'è winz?
<cybernova> Croby80, windows
<Croby80> In fase d'installazione avevo chiesto la sostituzione. Ho due hard disk uno per i dati che ho mantenuto e l'altro per il SO
<Croby80> Pertanto sono passato da windows XP a Lubuntu
<cybernova> Croby80, quindi ti da una cosa del genere: error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'.
<cybernova> Entering rescue mode...
<cybernova> grub rescue>?
<Croby80> esattamente quello che leggo!
<cybernova> Croby80, conosci l'inglese?
<Croby80> Dovrei cavarmela..
<cybernova> Croby80, qua dovrebbe esserci la risposta al tuo problema: http://askubuntu.com/questions/397485/what-to-do-when-i-get-an-attempt-to-read-or-write-outside-of-disk-hd0-error
<Croby80> Ottimo cybernova, me lo leggo con calma e nel caso io abbia ancora problemi mi faccio risentire. Intanto grazie mille per il supporto! Buona serata.
<cybernova> Croby80, prima però ti consiglio di fare una cosa: prova questa guida che ripara il grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cybernova> Croby80, se quest'ultima non funziona prova con quanto viene detto nell'ask
<simone71> salve chi mi aiuta
<akis24> sera
<hendy> ciao a tutti come andiamo ?
<hendy> vi pongo una piccola domanda, dovrei installare un programma che mi catturi cio che vedo sul mio schermo e mandarlo in rete, qualche d'uno mi puo indicare un programma ? cortesemente
<hendy> ringrazio in anticipo
<jester-> hendy: ce ne sono diversi a ricordarseli
<hendy> :) ehhe  io sono alla ricerca in rete ma nulla che merita
<hendy> esp dovevo mostrare una presentazione
<hendy> ma andava a scatti non posso caricarla in rete perche passo a passo mi fan le domande e io vario la tipologia della procedura
<akis24> recordmydesktop uno dei tanti hendy
<hendy> grazie ora guardo subito
<akis24> hendy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Video/RecordMyDesktop
<hendy> si ma questo registra giusto ?
<hendy> io dovrei proprio fare una diretta
<hendy> dello streaming in poche parole dello schermo del mio pc
<hendy> detto in modo burbero
<akis24> ahhh capito  ..
<hendy> cmq grazie è molto utile anche questo
<hendy> ti spiego per win usavo
<hendy> join.me
<hendy> e li vedevano in diretta cio che facevo sul mio pc
<hendy> ma essendo arrivato a una mole un po grossa di clienti
<hendy> mi sono deciso di prendere un server dedicato dove mettere i miei video lavori e un piccolo sito
<hendy> al che mi sono detto con cosi tanta banda penso che tutti possano vedere tranquillamente
<hendy> e interagine mentre procedo all'operazione in questione
<akis24> !chat | hendy
<ubot-it> hendy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hendy> :) spiegavo scusa sono logorroico :)
<jester-> hendy: simplescrenrecorder
<jester-> recordmydesktop
<jester-> gtk-recordmydesktop  XvidCap
<hendy> grazie 1000 li sto guardando
<peppecruz> ciao, usavo una internet key abbastanza bene fino a poco fa. adesso è un pò di tempo che è lentissima.la connessione c'è ma ripeto è lentissima. da che cosa può dipendere questo problema?
<jester-> peppecruz: che il provider come da prassi ti rallena
<jester-> trallenta
<jester-> peppecruz: se provi da cellofono sicuro vai in edge piu scarso del 3g
<mac_15> buona sera
<peppecruz> jester-: la cosa strana è che per circa una settimana ho navigato benissimo
<krabador> peppecruz, se è wind , accontentati
<peppecruz> krabador: xchè wind è la peggiore??
<krabador> si
<krabador> drasticamente
<mac_15> ho installato ubuntu 14.10 e tra gli update trovo "linux kernel image for version 3.16.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP" 37MB.....qualcuno sa come mai?
<peppecruz> xò secondo me ho un problema xchè le pagine vengono caricate a scatti e troppo lentamente
<peppecruz> anche la peggior connessione nn può essere così lenta
<jester-> mac_15: aggorna il kernel
<jester-> aggiorna*
<mac_15> cioè dopo una settimana un update del kernel di 37 mb
<jester-> peppecruz: è un classico, fai l'abbonameno per un po tacchina bene poi vai a lumaca
<peppecruz> krabador: quale internet key mi consiglieresti??
<krabador> peppecruz, non è una questione di internet key, ma proprio di provider
<jester-> mac_15:  bè poi togli quelli vecchi dal terzultimo in giu
<jester-> mac_15: e non sei obbligato a farlo
<peppecruz> krabador: volevo dire proprio questo...quale provider mi consigli?
<jester-> peppecruz: sono tutti  uguali, cane non mangia carne di cane
<peppecruz> jester-: l'abbonamento era vecchiotto
<mac_15> lo so ma /jester quindi queste voci....linux kernel extra modules for version 3.16.0 on 64 bit x86 SMP
<krabador> mac_15, il kernel è oggetto di manutenzione , da parte dell'ubuntu kernel team, puo' capitare che si aggiorni anche 5 volte in una settimana
<jester-> peppecruz: si consiglia un normale adsl a doppino
<krabador> peppecruz, un po' tutte le compagnie, dopo un periodo iniziale, servono una velocità molto variabile
<jester-> le key fanno figo ma sono una grossa fregatura da usare come base
<mac_15> ....è l'immagine del kernel?
<krabador> peppecruz, fanno figurare ripertitori coperti dal 3g, dandoti poi 20k
<jester-> mac_15: è il kernel
<krabador> peppecruz, internet mobile, l'è 'na bruta bestia
<mac_15> jester ok grazie
<jester-> chiamala immagine chimala rosetta kernel è
<mac_15> jester: ok grazie
<peppecruz> quindi voi escludereste al 100% che si possa trattare di un problema di lubuntu?
<jester-> peppecruz: prova in winzoz
<jester-> e fai un test http://www.speedtest.net/it/
<peppecruz> ok vi ringrazio tt x la gentile assistenza...notte
<g95> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8752203/
<g95> di solito mi dà questo errore dopo che uso il comando if in gedit
<jester-> g95: in ubuntu unity?
<g95> ubuntu unicorn 14.10
<jester-> g95: cioè lanciando gedit nel terminale non apre?
<jester-> semplicemente: gedit e enter
<g95> no lanciandolo da gedit parte e va tutto bene ma mentre scrivo il programma su gedit in c dopo il comando if si chiude e mi spunta questo errore sul terminale
<jester-> g95: se chiudi il terminale chiude anche gedit
<g95> cioè lanciando da terminale gedit parte
<jester-> devì dare gedit & exit
<g95> no il terminale lo lascio attivo
<g95> si chiude solo improvvisamente tanto che mi dà errore
<jester-> se lo pari dai menu?
<jester-> apri*
<g95> uguale ..
<g95> di solito lo fa dopo che inserisco il comando if che mi serve in un programma
<jester-> !unityreset | g95 prova a fare un reset di ciofeca unity
<ubot-it> g95 prova a fare un reset di ciofeca unity: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> g95: e cancella la cartella .compiz nella home
<g95> o provo
<g95> ok*
<g95> grazie
<g95> il reset lo faccio da terminae)
<g95> terminale?*
<jester->  | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/
<jester-> g95: e rm -r .compiz*
<jester-> quindi termina sessione e rientra
<g95> qaundo vado per cancellare la cartella compiz mi dà file o cartella non esistente
<g95> directory*
<jester-> .compiz
<jester-> col punto davanti che è una cartella nascosta
<jester-> o dai control-h in nautlius che la vedi
<g95> non c'è
<RL1> Buonasera ragazzi, ho un problema con Xubuntu 14.04, vorrei installare il tema di XP ma non riesco, si può fare solo da Lubuntu o anche da Xubuntu?
<RL1> Non c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | RL1
<ubot-it> RL1: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> RL1, da dove hai scaricato il tema?
<cristian_c> RL1, hai letto le istruzioni contenute nel pacchetto?
<RL1> sul web non ricordo il sito
<RL1> sisi letto tutto
<cristian_c> attenzione ai siti
<RL1> era un buon sito
<cristian_c> in ogni caso leggi la documentazione del tema
<krabador> RL1, il buon sito, è solo quello ufficiale
<jester-> RL1: usi lubbuntu o xubbuntu?
<RL1> giusto.. comunque uso Xubuntu
<jester-> RL1: deve essere un tema ad hoc per xfce in gtk2
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> se prendi il ricambio per la 500 mica è buono per la tipo
<RL1> e dove posso trovarlo? potete mandarmi il link ?? io non riesco ...
<cristian_c> RL1, trovare che?
<RL1> il tema ad hoc per xfce
<cristian_c> RL1, non ne hai disponibili tra i temi base?
<jester-> RL1: non trattiamo maquillage ma problemi del sistema operativo
<cristian_c> RL1, vedi se nei repo ce n'è qualche altro aggiuntivo
<cristian_c> jester-, eh
<RL1> si ma vorrei mettere questo tema di xp che secondo me è solo per Lubuntu, un ultima domanda, posso passare da Xubuntu a Lubuntu direttamente dal terminale?
<cristian_c> RL1, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<RL1> ok e non perdo niente giusto?
<cristian_c> una volta tornato alla schermata di login cambi sessione
<jester-> RL1: certo poi avrai un sistema un po pirla
<cristian_c> lol
<RL1> ahaha lo so , ma purtroppo è un netbook con 1 giga di ram ecco perchè
<jester-> RL1: e appesantisci la grafica?
<jester-> che senso ha
<cristian_c> lol
<RL1> eh ma mi serve il tema di xp perchè mio padre poi non sa usare linux e ogni volta mi bestemmia
<cristian_c> RL1, povero papà, perché costringerlo?
<RL1> ahahaha, a scuola ho convinto tutti a passare a linux ma mio padre è antico purtroppo
<jester-> RL1: ma dai che è uguale alla fine. lo impari e fa l'abitudine, ma il fatto è che i programmi di xp non co sono in linux
<RL1> si ma con Wine mi trovo benissimo
<jester-> ci sono le alternative e non c'è tema che le renda uguali
<jester-> RL1: altro non senso, pasciavi il buon xp il babbo e il pc erano piuocntenti
<RL1> c'era il pessimo windows 7 starter!!!
<RL1> vabene, grazie mille siete stati chiari e gentilissimi , quindi ora devo digitare il comando nel terminale e passo a lubuntu senza perdere niente, poi in caso se voglio ritornare faccio la stessa cosa digitando xubuntu??
<jester-> RL1: nu devi cambare la sessione alla finestra di login
<RL1> scusami l 'ignoranza totale , perdonami ma non capisco ........ =(
<cristian_c> RL1, mica ti fa disinstallare xubuntu
<cristian_c> o xfce
<jester-> RL1: una volta installato devi rerminale la sessione cabialre ambirnte (esione) e rientrare
<jester-> terminare*
<RL1> ahhhh bene ancora meglio così ho entrambi! grazie sempre chiarissimi
#ubuntu-it 2014-10-31
<Innerina1> C'é modo di vedere da terminale se viene letto correttamente un cd e relativo contenuto?
<massimo> salve
<massimo> ce qualcuno che mi puo aiutare?
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<blondovunque> buongiorno a tutti
<stevr1it> salve ho problemi con ubuntu e la tastiera italiana, non me la vede, anche se selezionata
<ExPBoy> tastiera usb?
<jester-> stevr1it: non la vede prima o dopo
<ExPBoy> non risponde
<jester-> lè mort
<ExPBoy> !ping | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: pong
<blondo> ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiuto molto, probabilmente, stupido: non riesco a capire perche quando apro proprietà - permessi non ho la casellina con scritto "consentire l'esecuzione del file come programma ". qualcuno sa darmi una spiegazione? grazie
<stevr1it> jester-, non la vede mai, ho anche provato il reconfigure la vede per pchi minuti poi diventa una tastiera strana
<stevr1it> mi scuso ho avuto gente
<stevr1it> jester-,  ho anche provato con questo ma nulla da fare sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<stevr1it> jester-, resta in italiano solo due minuti
<jester-> stevr1it: strano stu fatto, hai unity?
<jester-> stevr1it: è usb?
<stevr1it> ho gnome
<stevr1it> su ubutnu 14.10 ma era lo stasso prima
<stevr1it> stesso
<jester-> stevr1it: hai messo tastiera it in cima alla lista?
<jester-> e applicato a system whide?
<stevr1it> jester-,  si
<stevr1it> jester-, ho anche provato a cancellarla a reistallarla, nulla da fare
<jester-> stevr1it: hai gnome da unity e messo fallback?
<stevr1it> si
<jester-> in unity stessa cosa?
<stevr1it> si
<jester-> stevr1it: è usb?
<jester-> o è un portatile
<stevr1it> jester-, non so non ho provato e non posso ora, sono all estero e non ho un ausb da provare, ma quando faccio il reconfigure per alcuni minuti funziona in italiano
<stevr1it> e un portatile
<stevr1it> portatile
<jester-> stevr1it: non hai una tastiera usb da attaccare per prova?
<stevr1it> no
<stevr1it> ma ho pravto a casa ed era lo stesso
<stevr1it> provato
<jester-> stevr1it: resettato unity e gnome?
<jester-> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<stevr1it> ok ;lo faccio dopo grazie ci sentiamod opo
<jack> ciao  a tutti
<jack> mi servirebbe un aiuto
<jack> devo installare i driver di un microcontrollore
<Guest60766> li ho già scaricati ma non so installarli...potete aiutarmi ?
<eugenio> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8759912/
<eugenio> krabador, scusa ieri sono dovuto scappare poi
<krabador> adesso devo scappare io
<krabador> parla del problema qui in canale
<eugenio> krabador, giusto per ricordare, ho problemi con java da ieri che ho aggiornato a 14.10, in particolare il plugin per firefox/chrome non funziona più, non capisco il motivo, dato che java sembra correttamente installato
<eugenio> krabador, ok
<eugenio> ciao a tutti, nessuno ha avuto qualche problema con java (in particolare il plugin per firefox/chrome) con l'aggiornamento a 14.10???
<b00k3r> eugenio: apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<eugenio> b00k3r, quello è ok
<eugenio> b00k3r, pacchetto già presente
<b00k3r> eugenio: controlla che il plugin sia abilitato
<eugenio> b00k3r, come?
<eugenio> da about:plugin ?
<lobbs> iao a tutti! ho questo problema: sto cercando di lanciare un programma ma devo prima renderlo eseguibile. cercando in rete ho visto che andando su proprietà - permessi dovrei trovare una casella con la spunta che dice "consentire esecuzione del file come programma", ma ahime non cè. Dove sta? Dove la trovo? come ce la metto? grazie a tutti! ps ho x
<lobbs> ubuntu
<b00k3r> eugenio: si
<b00k3r> eugenio: about:plugins e poi controlla anche in componenti aggiuntivi->plugin
<b00k3r> lobbs: apri un terminale e recati nella cartella dov'è il tuo file
<lobbs> come ci vado?
<b00k3r> lol
<b00k3r> lobbs: apri un terminale
<lobbs> ok
<b00k3r> dov'è posizionato il tuo file?
<eugenio> b00k3r, non c'è java tra i plugins
<eugenio> b00k3r, il plugin non sembra installato
<b00k3r> eugenio: da terminale apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<lobbs> il file è nella cartella file scricati
<b00k3r> lobbs: recati nella cartella dei file scaricati
<lobbs> ok
<eugenio> b00k3r, mi da questo strano errore: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eugenio> b00k3r, mi conviene forse ripulire tutto?
<b00k3r> eugenio: controlla che non ci sia il gestore dei pacchetti in esecuzione da qualche altra parte
<eugenio> b00k3r, in realtà l'avevo aperto, ma quando ho lanciato il comando era chiuso
<b00k3r> eugenio: controlla che ora nn sia aperto
<eugenio> b00k3r, questo l'output completo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8760160/
<gek> posso chiedere una cosa
<glpiana> gek, chiedi
<gek> non ce un programma free per cambiare  icone desktop stile xp
<b00k3r> eugenio: hai installato ppa?
<b00k3r> gek: ci sono i temi per le icone
<b00k3r> puoi scegliere quello che ti piace di più
<gek> e dove ?
<glpiana> eugenio, nel terminale: sudo apy-get update             e metti su pastebin
<eugenio> b00k3r, niente ppa
<eugenio> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> eugenio, fa vedre l'ouput
<eugenio> glpiana, b00k3r : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8760202/
<glpiana> eugenio, dpkg -l | grep icedtea
<eugenio> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8760203/
<glpiana> eugenio, sudo apt-get purge icedtea-netx-common icedtea-7-plugin:amd64 icedtea-netx:amd64 icedtea-plugin
<gek> scusa l'ignoranza ma il  terminale dove lo trovo
<glpiana> gek, lo trovi tra i programmi, ma nessuno ti ha detto di usare il terminale
<gek> che devo aprire
<ExPBoy> uhm
<glpiana> gek, sul forum trovi una intera sezione dedicata ai temi , alle icone e cose inerenti ad esse
<glpiana> !forum | gek
<ubot-it> gek: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<gek> non mi ricordo piu o il nick o la pass per entrare
<glpiana> gek, non possiamo fare nulla qui. sul forum c'è la procedura
<eugenio> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> e poi per leggere i post non serve loggarsi, e chiudiamo l'off topic
<glpiana> !chat | gek
<ubot-it> gek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> eugenio, ha dato errori o è andato liscio?
<eugenio> glpiana, mi sembra liscio
<glpiana> eugenio, ok, sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin
<eugenio> glpiana, anzi no: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8760286/
<eugenio> ci sono due alternative update con attenzione
<glpiana> eugenio, non è un problema quello. non ci sono errori
<eugenio> glpiana, provo allora
<eugenio> glpiana, alla fine da un erroretto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8760305/
<glpiana> eugenio, sudo apt-get purge icedtea-netx icedtea-netx-common
<eugenio> glpiana, fatto ma mi ha datto i soliti 2 update-alternatives attenzione
<glpiana> eugenio, sudo apt-get upgrade
<eugenio> fatto, niente di che
<glpiana> eugenio, sudo apt-get install icedtea-7-plugin
<eugenio> glpiana, va tutto liscio meno l'ultimo rigo dove dice 'returned an error code (1)'
<gek> ma va devi essere registrato nel forum
<glpiana> !chat | gek
<ubot-it> gek: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gek> lo sono ma non mi fa entrare lo stesso
<glpiana> eugenio, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/icedtea-web/+bug/1380355
<eugenio> glpiana, letto, mi pare che mi devo attaccare
<eugenio> glpiana, cos'è un postinst?
<glpiana> eugenio, 5 minuti e arrivo
<glpiana> eugenio, arrivo
<glpiana> eugenio, nel terminale: sudo ln -sv /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64 /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64
<eugenio> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> eugenio, sudo apt-get -f install
<eugenio> glpiana, son venuti fuori una serie di attenzione: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8760569/
<eugenio> glpiana, bingo
<glpiana> eugenio, voglio vedere come si chiude il comando
<eugenio> glpiana, ora funziona però
<glpiana> bene, vedi se va sul browser
<eugenio> mi sembra proprio di si
<eugenio> glpiana, firefox si, chome non mi pare
<glpiana> eugenio, chrome è stato riavviato adesso?
<eugenio> chrome mi dice che il plugin non è sopportato
<eugenio> glpiana, si riavviato
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> eugenio, e chromium?
<eugenio> glpiana, ehm non ce l'ho
<glpiana> eugenio, ok
<glpiana> eugenio, versione di chrome?
<eugenio> glpiana, 38.0.2125.111 (64-bit)
<glpiana> https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/FnQ4zb3VPbQ hanno abbandonato il supporto alla versione 35
<glpiana> eugenio, per le applicazioni java usa firefox
<eugenio> glpiana, ah
<eugenio> glpiana, quindi non ci sono workaround...lo devo tenere così o toglierlo per mettere chromium
<glpiana> eugenio, nondevi togliere chrome per mettere chromium
<glpiana> eugenio, possono vivere uno a fianco dell'altro
<glpiana> eugenio, io proverei a vedere se su chromium java va, tanto alla fine sono abbastanza identici chrome e chromium
<eugenio> glpiana, era per dire...
<eugenio> detto questo, buono che almeno su firefox vada
<eugenio> glpiana, grazie
<eugenio> glpiana, ti ricordo qualche tempo fa avevo problemi sulla scheda video, ho risolto, ma sai cos'era?
<glpiana> eugenio, no, non ricordo nemeno il problema a dire la verità :)
<eugenio> glpiana, mi crashava tutto il sistema, il problema era sui driver scheda video, ricordo che provammo a cambiare a togliere i neaveou per mettere i proprietari ma il problema persisteva...
<eugenio> glpiana, alla fine il tutto era cousato dall'accelerazione 3D impostata nella virtualbox, tolta quella...mai più un problema del genere!
<glpiana> eugenio, in vbox? e che c'entrava vbox?
<eugenio> glpiana, i crash avvenivano quando vbox era attiva
<glpiana> ah
<eugenio> ti saluto, grazie per ora!
<tonio79> buon giorno ho problemi conweb cam
<cristian_c> !ciao | tonio79
<ubot-it> tonio79: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tonio79> ciao cristian
<tonio79> ci sei ?
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> ciao eugenio
<tonio79> buon giorno
<tonio79> posso chiedere informazionmi
<cristian_c> !chiedi | tonio79
<ubot-it> tonio79: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tonio79> ho un asus x54c ubuntu 14.04 non riesco ad usare cheese per registrare video
<tonio79> non mi riconosce la web cam
<tonio79> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/dKwCr5hWRMKUxUjv1VSt
<tonio79> qualcuno per favorte mi può vedere questo screenshots ?
<cristian__c> <cristian_c> tonio79, per favore, apri un terminale e digita
<cristian__c> <cristian_c> tonio79, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian__c> <cristian_c> tonio79, infine , posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian__c> !paste | tonio79
<ubot-it> tonio79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tonio79> ok adesso vedo un attimo
<cristian__c> tonio79, comunque, il messaggio non parla di webcam non riconosciuta
<tonio79> puo vedere per favore il pastebin ?
<glpiana> ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tonio79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8760918/
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> tonio79, riproviamo
<glpiana> tonio79, hai visto che cristian_c ti ha dato dei comandi da dare nel terminale?
<tonio79> si
<glpiana> tonio79, ecco, quei comandi danno un output
<tonio79> ok
<glpiana> tonio79, quello è ciò che devi mettere su pastebin
<tonio79> ok
<tonio79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8760982/
<tonio79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8760982/
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:a014 Alcor Micro Corp. Asus Integrated Webcam
<cristian_c> ed è anche riconosciuta
<tonio79> e perchè allora non mi fa fare i video ?
<cristian_c> tonio79, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/187212
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4228633
<tonio79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8761056/
<cristian_c> tonio79, quello l'hai digitato anche prima
<tonio79> grande cristian
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> tonio79, digita: gstreamer-properties
<tonio79> adesso vedo la web cam ma cosa puo essere successo ?
<cristian_c> come suggerito dall'utente nel topic
<tonio79> ok
<cristian_c> tonio79, che hai fatto?
<tonio79> ho dato il comando lsusb forse ho fatto una minchiata
<cristian_c> tonio79, no
<cristian_c> non è cambiato niente
<cristian_c> lsusb restituisce soltanto informazioni sulle porte usb
<cristian_c> tonio79, ma sulla live fungeva?
<tonio79> ah questo non sò perchè non l ho provata questa opzione
<cristian_c> tonio79, non so bene perché non funzionava
<cristian_c> tonio79, ma nel caso ricompaia il problema, prova anche in live
<tonio79> forse dovevo riavviare il pc una volta ricordo che non mi apriva lo sporrtello cd con eject riavviando il pc poi lo faceva
<tonio79> io comunque un comando l ho dato prima ed era questo
<cristian_c> ?
<tonio79> ho digitao un comando aspetta se lo trovo
<tonio79> cristian ci sei ?
<cristian_c> !chi | tonio79
<ubot-it> tonio79: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<tonio79> scusa cristian_c
<tonio79> allora ora ti spiego prima che mi uscisse questa frase "si è verificato un errore nel riprodurre l immagine della webcam , in realtà mi era uscito questo uno o più elementi gstreamer risultano mancanti: cluttervideosink poi ho visto su un sito che bisognava digitare questo comando  rm -r ~/.cache/gstreamer-1.0
<cristian_c> tonio79, ecco
<cristian_c> tonio79, ti suggerisco di evitare l'utilizzo di guide esterne se non sai quello che stai per fare
<cristian_c> tonio79, perché poi nascono i casini
<tonio79> si ma posso capire il primo messaggio cosa significava e cioè mancano i gsreamer risultano mancanti e tutto il resto ?
<tonio79> cristia_c hai un idea di cio che è successo io ho aperto cheese e mi e comparsa la scritta che diceva la mancanza dello gstreamer
<cristian_c> tonio79, non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> per questo motivo ti suggerisco di provare in live
<tonio79> quindi se mi funziona in live cosa può significare ?
<cristian_c> tonio79, che forse hai qualche problema con la tua installazione
<cristian_c> ma se non provi...
<tonio79> ok allora devo cambiare la sequenza del boot e andare inlive giusto ?
<cristian_c> tonio79, beh, se l'hai già fatto in passato non credo che la sequenza sia cambiata
<tonio79> ok va bene ci provo e ti faccio sapere
<simone2> Salve a tutti io ho una stampante dell'epson wf-7015 l'ho configurata sia su windows che su mc ... ora non riesco a installarla per linux .. sul sito dell'epson 'è anche il driver da scaricare ma non riesco (o meglio non so come installarlo) chi mi aiuta
<simone2> vorrei stampare tramite wi-fi
<cristian_c> simone2, quali pachetti hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> *pacchetti
<simone2> un pò tutti :-)
<simone2> WF-7015 Series
<simone2> Printer Driver Linux
<simone2> latest ESC/P Driver (full feature) All language
<simone2> 02-07-2012
<simone2> ops scusate :-)
<simone2> è sul sito
<cristian_c> simone2, dammi il link
<simone2> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<simone2> e cerchi wf-7015
<simone2> io ho questo file che è deb ma non so come installarlo
<cristian_c> WF-7015 Series	Printer Driver 	Linux	latest 	ESC/P Driver (full feature) 	All language	02-07-2012 	
<simone2> si questo
<cristian_c> ok, quindi è una stampante e non una multifunzione
<simone2> no stampante normale
<cristian_c> simone2, sei sicuro che sia necessario scaricarlo?
<cristian_c> simone2, hai provato a stampare normalmente?
<simone2> con 4 colori .. ma tramite wi-f stampare
<simone2> mmm no
<cristian_c> simone2, molte stampanti sono riconosciute auomaticamente senza scaricare driver esterni
<cristian_c> simone2, aspetta
<simone2> ma tramite usb .. o ethernet?
<cristian_c> simone2, hai aggiunto la stampante nella finestra delle stampanti?
<simone2> si
<cristian_c> simone2, fai intanto una prova così
<simone2> ok
<cristian_c> simone2, e poi?
<cristian_c> simone2, ma la trova?
<simone2> non c'era il modello e ho caricato il file manualmente
<cristian_c> quale file?
<cristian_c> simone2, usi ubuntu a 32 bit o a 64 bit?
<simone2> mmm bella domanda
<simone2> mi sembra 64
<cristian_c> simone2, uname -r
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<simone2> 3.11.0-12-generic
<simone2> 3.11.0-12-generic
<cristian_c> simone2, scusa, uname -m
<cristian_c> simone2, ma quale ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<simone2> i686
<simone2> sto usando linux mint
<cristian_c> simone2, a 32 bit, quindi
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> simone2, lol
<cristian_c> !chat | simone2
<ubot-it> simone2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<simone2> ma non è sempre ubuntu?
<cristian_c> simone2, no
<cristian_c> chi te l'ha detto?
<simone2> mi hanno detto è sempre la stessa cosa
<enzotib> a me hanno detto che le 5 euro valgono 10
<simone2> :-) quindi quello che funziona per ubuntu non è detto che funziona per linux mint?
<simone2> secondo voi pensate che sia un problema di linux mint che se fossi su ubuntu non avrei problemi?
<enzotib> simone2, non si può dire, e comunque da regolamento qui non si dà supporto per derivate non ufficiali
<Matteo_T> Ciao, cercavo qualcosa per il captive portal ma da quello che vedo tutti sono basati su un autenticazione dell'utente. è possibile realizzarlo senza dover far autenticare l'utente?
<Kartof> salve
<Marcantonio> Buona sera, c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Marcantonio
<ubot-it> Marcantonio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<rcalabrese93> ciao... ho un problema con la chiavetta non viene riconosciuta cosa posso fare ?
<cristian_c> rcalabrese93, quale chiavetta?
<cristian_c> per cosa?
<rcalabrese93> una chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> una memoria giusto?
<rcalabrese93> si di memoria
<rcalabrese93> se ho capito bene non ha più il file system... non so se sto dicendo una cosa errata
<cristian_c> rcalabrese93, da quanto si verifica?
<rcalabrese93> e una supposizione
<cristian_c> rcalabrese93, intendo, da quanto si verifica il problema?
<rcalabrese93> poco fa ho messo la chiavetta nel pc windows e lo ho formattata  per aggiungere fail... dopo la formattazione mi dava errore di scrittura... cosi lo ho messa su ubuntu e nn la legge
<rcalabrese93> cristian_c, ci sei ?
<cristian_c> fail?
<cristian_c> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<rcalabrese93> volevo mettere delle canzoni
<cristian_c> rcalabrese93, non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci con questo 'fail'
<rcalabrese93> allora... ho formattato la chiavetta usb quel momento mi da errore di scrittura
<slash_01> ho installato da poco la versione 14.10 e spesso mi da errore sistema interno!
<mauro_> Lubuntu 14.04 problemi con driver proprietari testati scheda video Nvidia http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8763231/
<cristian_c> mauro_, scusa, ma come li hai installati?
<mauro_> Ciao Cristian avevo chiesto consiglio qui per visualizzare la schermata del notebook anche sul tv di casa e mi hanno detto che dovevo installare i driver proprietari della scheda video
<mauro_> Ma evidentemente per Lubuntu è troppo complicato
<dark> sera
<dark> ho un problemino
<jester-> dica
<dark> mi si blocca tutto
<dark> nn so se dipende dalla wireless...
<jester-> tutto?
<dark> stavo lavorando cn gimp e dopo mezz'ora sono rimasto bloccato
<jester-> riavviato?
<dark> si...x ora sn con windows
<cristian_c> mauro_, beh, i proprietari non sono sempre necessari
<dark> mi succede dopo circa mezz'ora
<jester-> dark: non parte piu ubuntu?
<cristian_c> almeno non per tutto
<dark> nn fa più nulla
<dark> ubuntu riparte ma devo spegnere e riavviare
<jester-> dark: ubuntu riparte o no
<jester-> dark: eh ma poi parte o no
<cristian_c> mauro_, ma non hai risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> mauro_, e inoltre, quale scheda video?
<dark> sì, ma poi, puntualmente dopo mezz'ora circa mi si blocca
<dark> nn prende i comandi
<jester-> dark: usando sempre gimp?
<mauro_> Cmq ora sono su Lubuntu con Firefox ma Ho dovuto disinstallare google Chrome che mi va in chrash
<dark> no, non dipende dal programma
<dark> si blocca indipendentemente da quello
<jester-> dark: unuty? hai la barra a sinistra?
<mauro_> https://plus.google.com/u/0/117968323438089284303/posts/8hLJCiaGh5j?pid=6074471407017022578&oid=117968323438089284303
<dark> sì, ho installato la 14.10
<jester-> dark: scheda video?
<dark> nvidia geforce gt 520 mx 1 gb
<cristian_c> mauro_, è una scheda vecchiotta
<cristian_c> mauro_, mi sembra siano selezionati i driver open
<jester-> dark: hai installato il driver e hai per caso doppia scheda?
<mauro_> Si come il mio notebook :)
<dark> non ho installato il driver
<dark> aspe'...sì
<mauro_> Erano poi sono passato a quelli testati e ho applicato le modifiche
<dark> ho avuto un problema la prima volta dopo aver installato
<dark> mi restava la freccetta del cursore in giro x il desktop
<mauro_> Ed è successo il caos :(
<dark> duplicata tante volte
<cristian_c> mauro_, io ho la 8400 m g
<dark> forse ho installato ildriver sbagliato...
<cristian_c> che è simile probabilmente
<dark> quindi
<cristian_c> mauro_, comunque, ora hai gli open
<jester-> dark: non devi fare confusione ma solo a domanda rispondere, apri un terminale
<dark> al momento sn cn windows
<jester-> dark: lscpci e metti l'output su pastebin
<mauro_> No Cristian quella è la schermata dove ho cambiato selezionando l'opzione in alto e applicando le modifiche
<dark> ok se ci riesco seguo le istruzioni dopo aver riavviato cn ubuntu
<dark> la prima è una "elle" minuscola?
<cristian_c> mauro_, io vedo sempre i driver open selezionati
<cristian_c> mauro_, quindi hai installato i proprietari in quel modo?
<mauro_> Si
<jester-> dark: se non vieni in canale dal sistema è tempo perso
<cristian_c> mauro_, a te interessa lo switch dell'immagne sul tv di casa?
<cristian_c> mauro_, quali problemi hai riscontrato con i nouveau?
<dark> che vuol dire "venire in canale?"
<dark> andare su ubuntu?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> e da li venire qui in canale
<dark> ok
<mauro_> no no a questo punto mi interesserebbe più adoperare google chrome come browser :) ma con I driver proprietari mi va in chrash
<mauro_> Con i driver precedenti funzionava...
<cristian_c> mauro_, io continuo a vedere gli open attivati
<dark> eccomi
<jester-> dark: lspci e metti nel paste
<jester-> !paste | dark
<ubot-it> dark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dark> scusate ma nn vi capisco...devo scrivere lspci nel terminale?
<dark> è la prima volta che entro e voglio capire se è il caso di lavorare con ubuntu
<jester-> dark: apri un terminale
<jester-> dark: hai la patente?
<dark> ora capisco xkè solo il 5 % della gente usa ubuntu
<dark> avete una chat x esperti...a che cacchio serve?
<dark> vi ringrazio xla collaborazione...
<jester-> dark: madu
<dark> certo che lo scrivo nel terminale
<jester-> dark: lo hai aperto il terminale?
<dark> mi dice comando nn trovato
<cristian_c>   !paste | dark
<ubot-it> dark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> dark: scrivi bene: lspci
<jester-> e poi enter
<cristian_c> dark, beh, io direi meno dell'1%
<dark> ok cri..scusa ma ubuntu mi fa esaurire...ci provo
<jester-> dark: per cosi poco?
<mauro> Cristian purtoppo mi è andato in crash anche Firefox adesso sono su Vista
<cristian_c> dark, se uno deve lavorare e vuole avere tutto e subito, meglio che usa winz
<cristian_c> così non si arrabbia
<dark> esiste il ctrl c crtl v in questo mondo?
<jester-> dark: con linux difficile che trovi applicazioni per lavorarci se ti serve di piu di world
<cristian_c> dark, a me fungono le scorciatoie
<cristian_c> su gedit, ma non solo
<cristian_c> mauro, io non capisco perché ti lamenti dei proprietari quando invece utilizzi gli open
<jester-> dark: osti*  evidenzia il testo sul teminale e poi fai normale copia incolla da tsto destro del mouse proprio come in winz
<Guest96381> buonasera a tutti... qualcuno può aiutarmi per un problema con audio
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest96381
<jester-> !qualcuno | Guest96381
<ubot-it> Guest96381: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest96381> ho installato da poco ubuntu 14.10 non lo uso da qualche anno e vorre ricominciare, però ho problemi con audio, cioè non si sente
<Guest96381> ho provato a smanettare ma le cose sono peggiorate
<dark> fatto
<mauro> No Cristian adoperavo gli open :) adesso sono installati i driver proprietari testati Nvidia Ge force 8200
<jester-> dark: incolla qui l'indirizzo alla pagina
<cristian_c> Guest96381, smanettare fa diventare ciechi
<cristian_c> Guest96381, a parte gli scherzi , cos'hai pacioccato?
<dark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8763574/
<cristian_c> mauro, io però dall'immagine vedo gli open, è tua quella schermata?
<jester-> dark: hai doppia scheda sempre nel teminale: dpkg -l | grep nvidia   usa copia incolla da qui al terminale
<Guest96381> cristian_c, ho fatto qualche comando da terminale ma ora la maschera di configurazione dell'audio è anche diventata trasparente
<jester-> dark: metti sempre nel pastebin
<mauro> Si ma c'è stato un passaggio successivo dove ho selezionato i driver testati Nvidia e ho fatto clik su applica
<cristian_c> Guest96381, riporta i passaggi che hai eseguito
<Guest96381> li ho fatti qualche giorno fa :(
<cristian_c> mauro, e allora ripeti l'operazione inversa
<cristian_c> mauro, e seleziona i nouveau
<mauro> https://plus.google.com/u/0/117968323438089284303/posts/V2sFCxxDSHw
<Guest96381> cristian_c, cosa posso fare?
<mauro> Si è quello che pensavo anche io ma non ero sicuro poi mi chiederà di riavviare...
<dark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8763629/
<cristian_c> mauro, è la cosa pi
<jester-> dark: il driver è a posto
<cristian_c> mauro, è la cosa più loggggica
<dark> è stato cambiato qsa?
<dark> azz che italiano...dicevo abbiamo disinstallato qsa?
<dark> e adesso dovrebbe andare?
<cristian_c> Guest96381, anche se li hai fatti qualche giorno fa, riportali lo stesso
<jester-> dark: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Guest96381> cristian_c, sapendo come recuperarli lo farei
<mauro> Ok proverò ma come mai Google Chrome non è supportato ufficialmente nel lubuntu software center?
<jester-> dark: sono comandi di verifica, non cambiano niente
<mauro> Li ci trovo Cromium
<Guest96381> cristian_c, provo a recuperare da cronologia firefox
<dark> ok
<dark> adesso?
<jester-> dark: sempre nel paste
<dark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8763682/
<cristian_c> Guest96381, li hai digitati nel terminale?
<cristian_c> mauro, perché chrome non è open
<jester-> dark: pare tutto a posto prova a fare un unityreset
<jester-> !unityreset | dark
<ubot-it> dark: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<cristian_c> mauro, non danno il permesso, immagino
<mauro> Io lo avevo scaricato da google e mi andava bene fino a quando ho combinato il pasticcio con la scheda video
<jester-> dark: e rm ~/.compiz
<cristian_c> mauro, hai fatto come consigliato?
<jester-> dark: e rm ~/.compiz*
<Guest96381> cristian_c, ho fatto quello che dice qui http://www.lffl.org/2014/07/ubuntu-fix-problema-audio-alsa.html e ora la maschera di configurazione audio è trasparente e si continua a non sentire niente
<dark> che bordello
<dark> scusate il latinismo
<cristian_c> Guest96381, se ti metti a seguire guide esterne, ci credo che poi combini pasticci
<jester-> dark: in winz invece ti fa una bella schermata blu ed reinstalli tutto
<cristian_c> sopratutto se non sai qual che stai facendo
<mauro> Adesso sono su Vista devo uscire entrare in Lubuntu e provare lo farò poi ti farò sapere
<jester-> minchia ancora vista?
<Guest96381> cristian_c, ma ora mi sono rivolto qui e sicuramente risolveremo :)
<jester-> il piu ciucco degli os di ms
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> Guest96381: fai una bella resntallazione e stai alla larga dai ferromosconi
<cristian_c> lol
<mauro> Jester per un utente "normale" come me andava bene, mi sono avvicinato a Linux con Lubuntu ma se non si ha un po di dimestichezza col terminale è complicato
<jester-> mauro: cosi mi muori vergine
<dark> mi si è bloccato tutto
<dark> ripetiamo
<jester-> dark: crea un nuovo user va
<Guest96381> jester-, cosa significa, cosa devo fare
<jester-> Guest96381: reinstalla e lascia stare le presunte guide
<cristian_c> mauro, beh, personalmente per impostare il monitor esterno in lubbbuntu non digito nemmeno una riga nel terminale
<cristian_c> mauro, c'è l'interfaccia grafica apposita
<Guest96381> jester-, che cosa devo reinstallare? tutto ubuntu?
<jester-> dark: sudo adduser quelchvoi
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Guest96381
<ubot-it> Guest96381: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> dark: sudo adduser quelchevuoi sudo
<jester-> dark: termini la sessione e rientri con quelchvuoi
<jester-> e vedi come butta
<quelchvuoi> eccomi
<jester-> quelchvuoi: prova a lavoraci e vedi se si blocca ancora
<quelchvuoi> praticamente riavviando dovrei aver effettuato le modifiche giusto?
<jester-> quelchvuoi: era implicito che dovevi sceglierti un nick
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> quelchvuoi: non serve
<jester-> mo sei da utonto appena creato
<quelchvuoi> "utonto" è un lapsus o un offesa?
<quelchvuoi> si era bloccato prima e horiavviato
<jester-> è un eufemismo
<quelchvuoi> alla fine vorrei capire che cacchio ho fatto
<quelchvuoi> abbiamo ripristinato qsa?
<quelchvuoi> resettato...
<jester-> quelchvuoi: hai creato un nuovo user quelchvuoi
<jester-> con le impostazioni a defualt
<jester-> se si freeza ancora sifnifica che o l'installazione è venuta farlocca e il to hw non è 100% linux digeribile
<quelchvuoi> ok vedremo...
<quelchvuoi> cmq grazie
<jester-> sempre che hai ubuntu e non la solita mint della quale ci siamo rotti veramente il cazzo
<cristian_c> lol
<quelchvuoi> linux mint?
<jester-> eh
<Fab67> Buonasera a tutti, un informazione semplice, ho un hard disk al portatile con Xubuntu installato, vorrei creare una partizione  ntfs per salvarci su i miei da n
<Fab67> dati
<cristian_c> jester-, e pensare che esiste pure il canale #linuxmint-it
<cristian_c> in italiano
<quelchvuoi> molti miei colleghi dicono che è meglio...
<jester-> taroccano non c'è assitenza e tutti vengono qui a pretendere
<quelchvuoi> cmq grazie
<jester-> sisi è ubuntu con qualche bug in piu e vestito diverso
<quelchvuoi> alla prossima
<cristian_c> eh, ma mint anche se copia ubuntu non è ubuntu
<cristian_c> perché lo taroccano
<cristian_c> come la distro del majorana
<Fab67> Buonasera a tutti, un informazione semplice, ho un hard disk al portatile con Xubuntu installato, vorrei creare una partizione  ntfs per salvarci su i miei dati, ho provato con GParted ma se smonto la partizione dov è installato linux perdo i dati ? Grazie
<roht> Fab67, ma no
<jester-> Fab67: sul hd interno del pc?
<roht> Fab67, non perdi nulla
<Fab67> sisi
<Fab67> ok grazie milla allora faccio cosi , smonto e creo una partizione e salvo i dati grazie! ottimo
<jester-> Fab67: a parte che la ntfs non serve per creare una nuova partizione serve spazio libero sul disco, mica puoi fare un locale in piu in casa se non hai spazio dove allargare
<jester-> Fab67: linux legge e scrive la ntfs diskinternal linux reader legge e copia dalle linux in winz
<Antonio__> buona sera
<Antonio__> per sapere se ho un'architettura a 32 o 64 bit come devo fare?
<cristian_c> Antonio__, in un terminale digita:
<cristian_c> Antonio__, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cristian_c> o lscpu
<Antonio__> fatto
<Antonio__> in quale riga trovo la risposta? dove dice address sizes?
<cristian_c> !paste | Antonio__
<ubot-it> Antonio__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Antonio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8764144/
<cristian_c> address sizes	: 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual
<cristian_c> http://ark.intel.com/it/products/27149/Intel-Celeron-M-Processor-420-1M-Cache-1_60-GHz-533-MHz-FSB
<Antonio__> quindi 32
<alex63> Ciao a tutti,premetto che non sono esperto anche se ho 52 anni. Allora sono disperato da giorni perchè ho paura di fare un operazione,in poche parole sul mio HD con una sola partizione ho installato Linux Edubuntu  12.04 ma voglio formattare il disco e mettere  Ubuntu 14.10 però ho dei dati importanti e non hard disk esterno, se io vado con GPARTED
<alex63>  posso creare una partizione piccola e libera di 40 Gb e salvarci i miei dati?
<alex63> ci siete?
<alex63> Ciao a tutti,premetto che non sono esperto anche se ho 52 anni. Allora sono disperato da giorni perchè ho paura di fare un operazione,in poche parole sul mio HD con una sola partizione ho installato Linux Edubuntu  12.04 ma voglio formattare il disco e mettere  Ubuntu 14.10 però ho dei dati importanti e non hard disk esterno, se io vado con GPARTED
<alex63>  posso creare una partizione piccola e libera di 40 Gb e salvarci i miei dati?
<ugone> alex63,
<ugone> l'operazione che vuoi fare è rischiosa
<ugone> in teoria si puoi farlo
<alex63> praticamente vado con gparted, smonto e poi creo l'altra partizione... è rischioso?
<ugone> si
<alex63> e altri modi ci sono? per creare una partizione ?
<ugone> se sono dati importanti è meglio salvarli su un supporto esterno
<ugone> va benissimo farlo con gparted
<ugone> avvii da livecd e lo fai
<ugone> ma è proprio l'operazione in se ad essere "rischiosa" soprattutto se i dati sono importanti
<alex63> non ho supporto esterno purtroppo ... praticamente apro gparted con il live di linux, poi clicco sulla partizione dov ho installato linux , faccio smonta e non perdo nullo vero? perchè smontare vuol dire che termina l'uso vero?
<ugone> aspe
<ugone> fermo
<ugone> non puoi farlo dal sistema
<ugone> devi avviare con una live
<alex63> ok tramite usb
<ugone> si
<alex63> poi apro gparted
<ugone> si
<alex63> clicco sulla partizione dov è linux e faccio smonta
<ugone> se è montata si
<alex63> certo che è montata, c'è installato il sistema che ci sto navigando ora
<ugone> già che reinstalli ti conviene di molto fare le 3 partizioni
<alex63> infatti, comunque io smonto e se smonto perdo i dati?
<ugone> partizione / partizione swap e partizione /home
<ugone> se smonti non perdi i dati  li puoi perdere con il ridimensionamento
<alex63> ahhhh ookok... io vorrei smontare, e poi creare una piccola partizione e spostarci semplicemente i dati
<ugone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale?action=show&redirect=Hardware%2FDispositiviPartizioni%2FGparted
<alex63> grazie, comunque la mia paura e che si cancella tutto ... se no avrei già provato
<dongp> sera a tutti, ho reinstallato ubuntu ma il mio audio ancora non funziona!
<onepbl> ho vaio vsc-js4eg con 14.10 ma audio non va
<onepbl> nessuno riesce a supportarmi per problema audio?
<onepbl> non c'è nessuno?
<akis24> sera
<onepbl> sera
<onepbl> cerco aiuto per problemi audio
<akis24> onepbl: esponi il problema
<akis24> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<onepbl> akis24, uso 14.10 ho vaio vgc-js4eg e audio non si sente dopo istallazione. Sono nuovo utente ubuntu
<akis24> onepbl: hai provato a regolare da impostazioni audio ?
<onepbl> akis24, si si a dire il vero avevo cercato soluzioni online ma mi avevano creato maggiori problemi quindi su consiglio della chat ho reintallato tutto
<akis24> onepbl: apri il terminale e scrivi  alsamixer   e posta uno screen
<akis24> !image | onepbl
<ubot-it> onepbl: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onepbl> akis come si fa screen e dove?
<onepbl> akis24,
<akis24> onepbl: tra gli accessori dovresti avere qualcosa " istantanea " oppure premi il tasto stamp
<onepbl> akis24, http://imgur.com/U2BoElz
<akis24> onepbl: sembra a posto clicca sull'icona del volume audio  e seleziona " impostazioni audio " e aprilo
<onepbl> akis24, dove?
<onepbl> akis24, sempre terminale?
<akis24> onepbl: no sulla barra superiore non hai un icona audio ?
<onepbl> akis24, fatto
<akis24> onepbl: seleziona uscite che impostazioni hai ?
<akis24> onepbl:  oppure posta una foto al solito
<onepbl> akis24, output digitale e altoparlanti
<akis24> onepbl: che altre voci hai se apri la finestra ?
<onepbl> akis24, tutto quel che è attivabile è attivato
<akis24> onepbl: vai sull'ultima voce " configurazione " e dimmi come è impostata
<onepbl> akis24, http://imgur.com/8YxuLSW
<onepbl> akis24, dove?
<akis24> onepbl: scusa è diverso dal mio ...
<akis24> onepbl:  dal terminale dai  aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav   e dimmi se senti qualcosa e posta il risultato su paste
<akis24> !paste| onepbl
<ubot-it> onepbl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onepbl> akis24, non si sente niente http://paste.ubuntu.com/8765035/
<akis24> onepbl: riapri alsamixer sempre dal terminale
<onepbl> akis24, fatto
<akis24> onepbl: spostati con i tasti freccia a destra fino alla voce " line " e poi con il tasto freccia in su aumenta fino al valore di 90
<onepbl> fatto
<akis24> onepbl: quando hai fatto  con il tasto esc chiudi alsamixer e prova a riprodurre qualcosa
<onepbl> akis24, fatto ma negativo
<akis24> onepbl: da live hai provato a vedere se funzionava audio ?
<onepbl> akis24, cioeè?
<akis24> onepbl: quando hai installato hai creato disco o usb  potevi usare l'opzione " prova ubuntu senza installare " per verificare che tutto fosse a posto
<onepbl> akis24, ok allora riavvio e provo... ci becchiamo tra poco ok?
<akis24> onepbl: si certo
<lallo> salve su firefox aprendo una seconda ricerca mi fa vedere tutte le finestre delle ricerche precedenti
<onepbl> akis24, eccomi provato, non funziona nemmeno lì
<lallo> come fare per non farle uscire piu
<lallo> chi mi aiuta
<akis24> lallo se hai aperto la seconda scheda metti la voce che devi cercare e scompaiono le altre voci precedenti
<akis24> mica è un problema lallo ..
<onepbl> akis24, ho fatto prova che mi dai detto ma anche in live non si sente nulla
<lallo> chi mi dice un programma per avere le icone come xp free
<akis24> onepbl: credo sia un problema dovuto all'hardware del pc  ..
<lallo> abuntu le incone le mette solo di lungo ?
<onepbl> akis24, ma fino a ieri avevo win e funzionava
<onepbl> akis24, credi che debba rinunciare a poter utilizzare audio?
<akis24> onepbl: su win hai driver ad hoc ecc  vediamo se trovo qualcosa
<akis24> onepbl: dammi qualche minuto
<onepbl> akis24, si grazie sto provando intanto a connettere una cassa bluetout e vediamo che succede
<onepbl> akis24, non funziona nemmeno cassa esterna
<akis24> onepbl: provato con cuffie ?
<onepbl> akis24, aspetta che provo
<onepbl> akis24, funziona
<akis24> onepbl: strano non ti funzionino altoparlanti allora
<onepbl> akis24, ho rimesso cassa blutooth ma niente
<onepbl> akis24, eppure la rileva
<akis24> onepbl: io parlo di altoparlanti integrati ..
<onepbl> akis24, si anche quelli non vanno
<akis24> onepbl: se inserisci le cuffie e funzionano lo switch del pc dovrebbe commutare sulle casse estraendo le cuffie .. altro non saprei dirti
<onepbl> akis24, ti ringrazio per l'attenzione... su win il tutto funziona, qui no... boh
<akis24> di nulla
<onepbl> akis24, posso provare a chiedere in chat ancora o non credi sia opportuno?
<akis24> onepbl: ti consiglio di passare domani mattina sarebbe meglio
<onepbl> akis24, grazie buoserata
<utente_> salve ho ubuntu 14.04 e ho collegato la stampante canon mx320 ma non so come far funzionare lo scanner ?
<pillo> buonasera a tutti
<pillo> spero di aver trovato la stanza giusta
<pillo> c'e' nessuno
<pillo> ?
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-01
<aristides45> avrei bisogno di chiedervi qualche info per la rete wireless che non riesco a far funzionare il mio portatile che ha lubuntu 14.04
<aristides45> ci sarebbe qualcuno disponibile a fornirmi supporto?
<akis24> giorno
<onepbl> buongiorno a tutti sto avendo problemi con audio, cioè si sente dalle cuffie ma non dalle casse, ieri sera ho cercato aiuto qui in chat ma non siamo riusciti a risolvere
<ExPBoy> onepbl, controllato alsamixer?
<ExPBoy> (lo spinotto delle casse è al posto giusto spero)
<onepbl> ExPBoy, controllato ieri con akis24 e le casse sono intergrate
<ExPBoy> portatile?
<mario75> salve perche slimbrowser non si puo scaricare da ubuntu software center
<onepbl> ExPBoy, è un allinone
<onepbl> ExPBoy, un vaio
<ExPBoy> onepbl, ok non saprei oltre a verificare alsamixer che fare
<mario75> ?
<cristian_c> onepbl, quale vaio?
<cristian_c> ce ne sono tanti
<cristian_c> !info slimbrowser
<ubot-it> Package slimbrowser does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> mario75, forse non si trova nei repo di ubuntu?
<onepbl> cristian_c, vaio VGC-JS4EG
<mario75> info slimbrowser che devo fare
<cristian_c> onepbl, ok
<cristian_c> mario75, ?
<cristian_c> onepbl, stesso problema anche in live?
<cristian_c> onepbl, allora, apri alsamixer
<onepbl> cristian_c, no nemmeno in live funziona. le cuffie funzionanano però
<cristian_c> onepbl, ora non funzionano più?
<ExPBoy> ora se apre alsamixer mi arrabbio
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> :)
<onepbl> cristian_c, le cuffie funzionano, non vanno le casse integrate
<cristian_c> <onepbl> cristian_c, no nemmeno in live funziona. le cuffie funzionanano però
<cristian_c> ne parli al passato
<cristian_c> ah, ho letto male
<ExPBoy> nanano
<cristian_c> 'funzionanano'
<ExPBoy> non è passato
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, lol
<cristian_c> è una nuova lingua?
<ExPBoy> è fretta di digitare
<cristian_c> azz
<cristian_c> onepbl, ok
<onepbl> cristian_c, hai ragione ahahahaha
<cristian_c> onepbl, fai come ti abbiamo detto
<cristian_c> apri alsamixer
<ExPBoy> grrr
<onepbl> cristian_c, si
<onepbl> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> onepbl, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | onepbl
<ubot-it> onepbl: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mormoros> buon giorno  a tutto il canale
<onepbl> cristian_c, qualche minuto
<akis24> !ciao | mormoros
<ubot-it> mormoros: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mormoros> qualche giorno fà , ho per errore cacellato la home dove erano montati 3 hd
<mormoros> inutile dire , che ha cancellato anche le partizioni , e che non trovo piu i miei dati
<cristian_c> mormoros, e il  backup?
<mormoros> il disco di backup era montato sempre nella home
<ExPBoy> mormoros, e noi cosa possiamo fare?
 * cristian_c accende un lumino
<ExPBoy> R.I.P.
<cristian_c> a parte gli scherzi, mormoros hai messo mano dopo il disastro a quegli ahrd disk?
<mormoros> un po si
<cristian_c> un po?
<mormoros> ma non credo di aver cancellato il contenuto
<mormoros> con photorec , riesco a recuperare qualcosa
<cristian_c> mormoros, cosa ci hai fatto?
<cristian_c> mormoros, più li tocchi e peggio è
<mormoros> questo l'ho capito , ma sono caduto in panico ed ho provato qualche comando che ho trovato in rete
<mormoros> probabilmente , non riesco piu neanche
<mormoros> ad elencarli
<cristian_c> mormoros, quali comandi?
<mormoros> è chiaro che il peggior danno l'ho fatto io
<cristian_c> mormoros, da dove li hai digitati?
<mormoros> da terminale
<cristian_c> mormoros, ma da quale SO?
<mormoros> ubuntu server
<cristian_c> azz
<cristian_c> mormoros, che ci fai con ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> mormoros, dov'è installato ubuntu server?
<mormoros> ho un micro server  hp lo uso come samba , printserver
<mormoros> il sistema era installato in un disco separato
<mormoros> anche se poi gli altri hd gli avevo montati nella home
<cristian_c> mormoros, hai ancora ubuntu server sul disco scampato al massacro?
<mormoros> si
<cristian_c> mormoros, avvialo
<mormoros> spe un attimo  cambio postazione
<cristian_c> uhm
<onepbl> cristian_c, scusami eccomi
<onepbl> cristian_c, ecco lo screen http://imgur.com/NblDvD2
<akis24> onepbl: hai pavucontrol installato ?
<onepbl> akis24, sarebbe?
<onepbl> cristian_c, ecco lo screen http://imgur.com/NblDvD2
<akis24> onepbl: apri il terminale e  digita  pavucontrol  vedi se si apre qualcosa
<cristian_c> ora guardo
<onepbl> akis24, non è installato
<akis24> onepbl: da terminale sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<mormoros> cristian vedo di farti entrare da terminale
<onepbl> akis24, fatto
<mormoros> dammi un po di tempo devo vedere il router
<akis24> onepbl: aprilo digitando pavucontrol
<onepbl> akis24, fatto
<akis24> onepbl: posta screen  della " configurazione "
<cristian_c> onepbl, hai anche altri canali in Riproduzione?
<onepbl> cristian_c, cioè?
<cristian_c> onepbl, ho guardato la schermata
<onepbl> akis24, http://imgur.com/FUa0uay
<cristian_c> onepbl, posta una schermata di Uscite
<onepbl> cristian_c, di alsamixer o pavucontrol
<akis24> onepbl: pavucontrol
<cristian_c> onepbl, beh, in pavucontrol o impostazioni audio
<onepbl> akis24, http://imgur.com/nJ4OEcO
<cristian_c> mormoros, no privato
<mormoros> ok
<mormoros> asco puoi provare  a vedere se raggiungi il server
<mormoros> mormoros.selfip.com
<cristian_c> mormoros, ora che hai la versione server accesa
<cristian_c> mormoros, controlla quali comandi hai digitato
<mormoros> come?
<cristian_c> mormoros, da terminale
<cristian_c> c'è una cronologia dei comandi digitati
<cristian_c> mormoros, usi la versione server e non sai queste cose?
<mormoros> :-(
<cristian_c> onepbl, gli altoparlanti sembrano attivi
<cristian_c> onepbl, vai in Riproduzione
<onepbl> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/mLMYR0G
<ExPBoy> mormoros, ti do un aiutino: al posto di cronologia chiamiamola storia
<mormoros> ci sono
<cristian_c> onepbl, sì, ma con l'audio in riproduzione, neh
<cristian_c> mormoros, quali comandi hanno peggiorato le cose?
<onepbl> cristian_c, faccio partire audio e faccio screen?
<mormoros> forse fsck -f -p /dev/sdb1
<cristian_c> onepbl, sì
<cristian_c> mormoros, quali comandi hai digitato oltre a questo?
<cristian_c> mormoros, inoltre, quando accadono queste cose non si opera direttamente sul disco
<ExPBoy> su dai mettili su paste
<cristian_c> mormoros, si fa una copia della partizione o del disco e si prova a recuperare da quella
<cristian_c> per non rischiare ulteriori danni
<onepbl> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/HGNP4jB
<mormoros> ero in panico
<cristian_c> onepbl, si vede chiaramente che il volume c'è
<mormoros> oggi avrei fatto diversamente
<cristian_c> onepbl, in Uscite è sempre impostato altoparlanti, nel frattempo?
<onepbl> cristian_c, si e si muove la barra
<ExPBoy> onepbl, se togli le cuffie?
<onepbl> ExPBoy, sta andando senza cuffie, se provo a collegare una cassa tramite l'uscita si sente
<onepbl> le uscite funzionanano, sono le casse integrate che non vanno
<mormoros> Cristian non mi sembra di aver dato altri comandi , ho installato testdisk e provato a rimontare i dischi
<mormoros> ho provato  a formattare un altro disco
<mormoros> che ho montato fisicamente dopo il danno
<cristian_c> mormoros, ok, comunque, digita history
<mormoros> si ho fatto
<cristian_c> mormoros, allora puoi essere sicuro di cosa hai digitato
<mormoros> si
<ExPBoy> onepbl, allora forse si sono guastate le casse integrate
<mormoros> se resta tutto  si
<mormoros> cambio pc
<mormoros> eccomi
<onepbl> ExPBoy, con win funzionano bene
<cristian_c> mormoros, ok
<cristian_c> mormoros, su quanti dischi hai provato l'fsck?
<mormoros> 2
<cristian_c> mormoros, ok ,quindi sul terzo non l'hai digitato?
<jonny67> salve posso esportare i preferiti con slim
<jonny67> o provato a metere i preferiti di chromium su slim ma non ce
<cristian_c> jonny67, se slim non è nei repo, mi dispiace
<cristian_c> jonny67, qui c'è supporto solo ai programmi dei repo
<jonny67> lo scaricato su abuntu sotware center
<mormoros> 733  sudo fsck  /dev/sdb1
<mormoros>   734  sudo fsck  /dev/sdb
<mormoros>   735  sudo fsck  /dev/sdb1
<mormoros>   736  sudo fsck  /dev/sdb
<mormoros> stavo verificando , si solo 2 dischi
<cristian_c> jonny67, 14.10?
<onepbl> devo scappare. Per ora grazie per il supporto... spero che prima o poi si riesca a risolvere
<mormoros> si solo 2 dischi
<cristian_c> mormoros, allora intanto si prova a recuperare il terzo
<cristian_c> mormoros, clona il terzo disco, innanzitutto
<cristian_c> se ti interessa l'intero disco, ovviamente
<mormoros> nel terzo disco non c'è nulla che mi interessi particolarmente
<mormoros> in realtà  solo una cartella  mi interessa molto
<cristian_c> mormoros, ok
<mormoros> ed era nel disco 2
<cristian_c> mormoros, va bene, intanto clonalo
<cristian_c> lol
<jonny67> un altra cosa perche se manca la luce e il pc si spegne si blocca
<mormoros> ma era anche bauckapatta 6 volte  con tar nell'altro disco
<cristian_c> mormoros, beh, visto che hai usato fsck credo sarà più dura cavare qualcosa dai dischi
<cristian_c> mormoros, intanto clonali
<jonny67> e devo rinstallare abuntu
<cristian_c> jonny67, procurati un gruppo di continuità
<jonny67> io o detto cosi perche la mia bimba lo spegne da sotto
<mormoros> cristian , sono riuscito  con photorec , a  trovare quello che credo sia il mio file ,
<mormoros> è un file di qualche gb
<cristian_c> mormoros, quindi ti interessa soltanto quello?
<mormoros> solo che quando lo scompatto dentro c'è solo un pdf
<cristian_c> di tutti i dischi
<mormoros> si
<cristian_c> mormoros, si sarà corrotto
<cristian_c> mormoros, ma l'hai fatto a partizione smontata?
<mormoros> si
<cristian_c> mormoros, e sopratutto su una copia
<mormoros> ho installato ubuntu su un altro disco  e ho lanciato testdisk
<mormoros> photorec
<mormoros> piallo tutto ... pensi sia irrecuperabile?
<cristian_c> mormoros, ti consiglio di clonare la partizione
<cristian_c> mormoros, e poi provare con testdisk
<alfredt> quale il sistema operativo piu leggero 32 bit
<cristian_c> !chat | alfredt
<ubot-it> alfredt: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alfredt> visto che abuntu fa cagare
<ExPBoy> alfredt, se non lo si sa usare qualsiasi so fa pena
<cristian_c> lol
<frankie42> un saluto a tutti
<ExPBoy> eh
<frankie42> ho installato ubuntu gnome 14.10 64 bit; l'installazione di java presenta un bug che è già stato segnalato; cosa succede adesso?
<ExPBoy> si aspetta che sistemino
<frankie42> ok grazie
<ExPBoy> (o se sei in grado puoi sistemarlo anche tu visto che il sistema è aperto)
<frankie42> non sono proprio in grado
<ExPBoy> allora non resta che aspettare
<frankie42> ti ringrazio per la disponibiltà
<ExPBoy> figurati
<frankie42> a rivederci
<ExPBoy> :)
<mormoros> garzie dei consigli
<klau> Problama con unutu studio 14.04: dopo sessione con alsa non riesco a tornare a in pulse audio  anche se spengo regolarmente qjackctl. sono costretto a riavviare.
<klau> Ubuntu studio 14.04- dopo sessione con alsa non riesco a tornare a pulse audio anche se qjack è stato spento regolarmente. Sono costretto a riavviare
<pillo> buongiorno a tutti
<pillo> c'e' nessuno?
<pillo_> buonasera a tutti
<pillo_> io avrei bisogno di aiuto dove posso chiedere?
<dario87> Quanti tempo ci vuole ancora x poter accedere al sito?
<yolinux> qualcuno mi sa dire come si cambiano i settaggi di unity da riga di comando?
<cristian_c> yolinux, che tipo di settaggi?
<cristian_c> e perchè da riga di comando?
<yolinux> cristian_c: per fare pratica, dato che ho lasciato stare linux per un po' e vorrei riprenderci la mano
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> yolinux, non ho capito a che ti serve pacioccare con unity da riga di comando per 'riprenderci la mano'
<cristian_c> mi sfugge proprio il nesso
<yolinux> cristian_c: "scimmia" del momento
<cristian_c> yolinux, mi sa che rischi di incasinare tutto
<cristian_c> lol
<yolinux> cristian_c: mal che vada, è su macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> (e poi viene qui per ripristinare)
<cristian_c> yolinux, ci sono tante cose per placare la 'scimmia'
<cristian_c> :P
<yolinux> cristian_c: sono a tutt'orecchi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !wiki | yolinux
<ubot-it> yolinux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<yolinux> cristian_c: non mi sembrano cose molto utili, se poi consideriamo che spesso non sono aggiornati e quindi non vanno...
<Joshua^Dunamis> yolinux: per placare la "scimmia" e non fare danni segui questi video e fai pratica...  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2aJAJvuxFw&list=PL4L8OWDC99_cAySCPbwJ7bUnl7WdjaZl8
<yolinux> Joshua^Dunamis: tanto è una macchina virtuale, mal che vada la reinstallo, è proprio una toybox
<cristian_c> yolinux, sono molto utili invece
<cristian_c> e la via maestra
<cristian_c> yolinux, se c'è qualcosa di non aggiornato, segnalalo
<yolinux> cristian_c: ho provato a seguirli su un portatile per installare una webcam, non è mai partita xD
<cristian_c> yolinux, quale webcam?
<yolinux> cristian_c: chi si ricorda, era integrata
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> yolinux, di solito le webcam vanno di default
<yolinux> sulla vecchia LTS
<cristian_c> yolinux, e quali pagine?
<cristian_c> magari hai seguito una guida non adatta al problema
<yolinux> eh non quella, manco l'elenco dei dispositivi agganciati al bus me la segnava
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> yolinux, se neanche lsusb la vede, il problema non è di driver
<Joshua^Dunamis> yolinux: si ok, ma GNU/Linux è un sistema operativo non un giochino per PC. Almeno inizia a comprenderne le basi e poi sperimenti con un minimo di cognizione.
<yolinux> lsusb dava generic cam se ricordo bene
<cristian_c> Joshua^Dunamis, quoto
<cristian_c> yolinux, ci sono gli id
<yolinux> son passati solo due anni, come faccio a non ricordarmelo? xD
<yolinux> Joshua^Dunamis: grazie per il suggerimento, ma i comandi di base già li so
<cristian_c> l'hai detto tu stesso che non ricordi
<cristian_c> <yolinux> cristian_c: chi si ricorda, era integrata
<yolinux> cristian_c: appunto, che senso ha chiedermi l'ID del dispositivo se il problema è di due anni addietro? xD
<cristian_c> yolinux, hai parlato di generic, nel caso ci sono gli id per vedere se viene rilevata e come
<Joshua^Dunamis> yolinux: spesso la questione drivers si risolve da solo installando un kernel (o relativo SO GNU/Linux) aggiornato... esperienza personale. In caso contrario basta dedicarcisi un po tramite le guide, i forum, la chat, ecc e si risolve tutto. La mia prima installazione di Linux (Mandrake Linux) fu fatta su un pc del 1999 con un winmodem... e già la prima notte la passai per imparare a compilarne il driver.. in breve anche il winmodem (che ai
<Joshua^Dunamis> tempi era ostico) funzionò e iniziai a navigare su internet
<yolinux> Joshua^Dunamis: ./configure sudo make config sudo make sudo make install
<enzotib> beh, che si risolva tutto è un'affermazione un po' forte
<yolinux> bellissimo compilarli
<cristian_c> yolinux, se hai soltanto i sorgenti sì
<yolinux> quando tutto va, si intende
<yolinux> quando devi fare le maschere per i dispositivi e parti di 0x00644fffff son dolori
<cristian_c> yolinux, beh, a parte questo mi sfugge come si possa essere passati dalla configurazione di unity alla webcam
<yolinux> unity è un mezzo per riprenderci la mano, anche compilare lo è
<Joshua^Dunamis> enzotib: di solito a me... dopo un po' di sbattimento funziona tutto... ormai uso GNU/Linux (in varie distribuzioni) da 10 anni.. non sono ne un informatico (anche se mi appassiona), ne mi dedico al 100% al computer, però se qualcosa non va... nella mia esperienza personale prima o poi si risolve! xD
<yolinux> in realtà potrebbe andar bene qualsiasi cosa
<yolinux> Joshua^Dunamis: perito informatico ma linux non lo so usare molto xD
<enzotib> Joshua^Dunamis, intendo che alcuni problemi possono essere risolti solo dagli sviluppatori, per cui non sempre l'impegno personale, lo studio e la ricerca di soluzioni porta a qualcosa
<yolinux> enzotib: se sai scrivere in C... si :P
<Joshua^Dunamis> enzotib: senza dubbio... ci sono problemi che vengono risolti dagli sviluppatori
<yolinux> ti prepari il modulo del kernel
<yolinux> lanci un insmod, e preghi
<yolinux> stavo cercando i file di configurazione in /etc/, ma per unity non li ho trovati
<cristian_c> yolinux, unity è un plugin di compiz
<cristian_c> quindi usi dconf e similari
<yolinux> dconf serve per accedere ai database strutturati?
<jester-> dconf è un specie di registro di di sistema
<jester-> un po meno strutturato che quello winz
<krabador> yo linux yo
<yolinux> ah una sorta di wmic per linux quindi
<yolinux> conf sta per configuration, e d sta per...?
<jester-> chi lo sa vince cotechino alla crema
<yolinux> jester-: gnam gnam
<yolinux> d sta per database, yeah
<jester-> ma va
<Paradisee> hello everyone!
<Paradisee> come diamine aumento la capacità dello /swap ?
<yolinux> jester-: semplici database fatti con chiave->valore, ma pur sempre database
<jester-> Paradisee: allargando la relativa pertizione se hai spazio
<Paradisee> si riesce a farlo dinamicamente?
<jester-> si riesce a farlo da gparted sempre che sia possibile
<Paradisee> vediamo un po
<yolinux> "dconf is a simple key-based configuration system. Keys exist in an unstructured database (but it is intended that keys that logically belong together are grouped together)."
<yolinux> Paradisee: io ho trovato questo suggerimento: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/swapd.8.html
<cristian_c> Paradisee, mi pare che devi usare swapoff, per smontarla, ma guarda il wiki
<cristian_c> qualcuno dice che non serve :P
<Paradisee> è un lvm, teoricamente si dovrebbe riuscire
<jester-> la smonta pure da gparted
<yolinux> mi pare di aver detto che non è sempre aggiornata :P
<jester-> Paradisee: se non hai spazio libero contiguo devi ridurre una partizione contigua per poi assegnare lo spazio che si libera alla swap
<Paradisee> gia
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> yolinux, se c'è qualcosa di non aggiornato, segnalalo
<jester-> Paradisee: quanta ram hai
<cristian_c> yolinux, non mi sembra di ricordare tue segnalazioni
<Paradisee> il problema è che non metto mano sul sistema da un po
<yolinux> cristian_c: quanto lo troverò, non mancherò di farlo
<Paradisee> avrò 4gb, non ricordo
<Paradisee> non ho voglia di alzarmi per andare a controllare :D
<jester-> Paradisee: con 4 gb in pratica la ram è inutile
<jester-> se non per il freeze del sistema se usato
<yolinux> o pesanti rendering video/3D, quelli la freeram la fan sparire
<krabador> Paradisee, e se jester- non avesse voglia di aiutarti?
<Paradisee> ci puo stare
<jester-> krabador: non c'è problema andando avanti si ignora
<jester-> e gli si rompe il giocattolo
<michele_> raga ubuntu non mi rileva il cd inserito
<Paradisee> non che non riesca a trovare il problema da solo
<yolinux> sopra gli 8gb di ram, lo swap è inutile
<michele_> per sbaglio ho fatto espelli
<michele_> e mo non si apre nemmeno premendo il bottone
<yolinux> michele_: provando a riavviare?
<jester-> michele_: riavvia o sistema
<michele_> non vorrei
<michele_> ho un installazione in corso
<michele_> che voleva il cd 2
<Paradisee> sudo shutdown -h now (e butta tutto nel cestino)
<cristian_c> michele_, cd 2?
<michele_> si
<yolinux> sarà debian?
<michele_> stavo installando wine
<cristian_c> michele_, da cd?
<michele_> con wine*
<ciccio> buongiorno
<cristian_c> O.o
<michele_> si
<michele_> scs con wine
<ciccio> non mi funziona l'applicazione gnome-system-monitor
<michele_> un gioco
<Paradisee> ciccio: meglio :D
<ciccio> quando l'avvio, non compare niente
<ciccio> perchè?
<yolinux> michele_: butta tutto e riparti, non è nulla che non si possa fermare no?
<michele_> non posso rimontare il cd?
<yolinux> michele_: credo di si, con mount
<ciccio> Paradisee perchè dici questo?
<michele_> mi dite il codice?
<jester-> ma che bella compagnia di allegroni
<jester-> dite il codice a michele_ su su
<yolinux> michele_: http://linuxconfig.org/how-to-mount-cdrom-in-linux
<michele_> riavvio va
<michele_> è proprio morto
<yolinux> jester-: "l'allegria è il sale della vita" chi lo ha detto? :P
<ciccio> c'è qualcun'altro qui più intelligente di Paradisee?
<krabador> yo
<jester-> registratevi il nick cosi siete piu meglio bannabili
<jester-> mibofra: i non registrati no parlano, visto che il tuo nick lo è autenticati
<jester-> se non è tuo registratene uno
<krabador> michele_ ^
<sharing> guarda te ora bisogna anche registrarsi :P
<jester-> oggià
<jester-> Nicks usados por sharing: yolinux
<jester-> chicchibu chicchibu
<sharing> si mi son solo dato un nome più carino
<jester-> e registrato 5 minuti fa
<sharing> esatto
<jester-> * sharing (4f078bca@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.79.7.139.202) has joined
<jester-> l'ip
<sharing> italiano
<sharing> ma se vuoi proxo su rete tor e mi connetto dal canada, o da dove vuoi xD
<krabador> !chat | sharing
<ubot-it> sharing: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> e puoi anche dire se ti piace l'iceberg o il radicchio
<jester-> sharing: fai fai
<sharing> voi avete chiesto io ho risposto, ora torno a vedere come usare sed, se mi blocco chiedo
<jester-> sharing: basta un /ban $x*tor*
<sharing> jester-: indubbiamente, se il traffico esce come tor, se viene offuscato e quindi risulta come ip della macchina che funge da edgepoint... auguri
<ciccio> hello
<ciccio> qualcuno ha la risposta alla mia domanda?
<jester-> in freenode era bannato a priori poi hanno deciso che basta compaia tor nell'host
<jester-> cosi bannato uno bannati tutti
<ciccio> ok fa niente
<ciccio> disintallo ubuntu
<krabador> ciccio, qual era ?
<cristian_c> <ciccio> c'è qualcun'altro qui più intelligente di Paradisee?
<jester-> clap clap clap
<cristian_c> io comincerei col non insultare utenti
<jester-> metti mint o majorana che fanno assistenza a domicilio
<sharing> o red hat... che fa assistenza a domicilio per davvero xD
<ciccio> non era un insulto
<jester-> certo basta che cacci la credit
<ciccio> basta leggere la risposta che mi era stata data
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ciccio, puoi ripetere la domanda per favore?
<ciccio> non mi si avvia il programma monitor di sistema
<krabador> ciccio, fallo partire dal terminale, e vedi che messaggio da
<ciccio> non da nessun messaggio
<jester-> ciccio: sudo apt-get-install --reoinstall gnome-system-monitor
<jester-> ciccio: sudo apt-get-install --reinstall gnome-system-monitor
<ciccio> alberto@alberto-K50IJ:~$ gnome-system-monitor
<ciccio> ** (gnome-system-monitor:3930): WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled.
<jester-> ciccio: sudo apt-get-install --reinstall gnome-system-monitor
<ciccio> fatto
<ciccio> ora compare quel messaggio
<jester-> ciccio: macchina virtuale o ubuntu antica o tarocca?
<sharing> "/etc/selinux/config" SELINUX=disabled c'è scritto?
<sharing> penso non lo sapremo mai
<onepbl> buonasera a tutti da qualche giorno sto cercando di risolvere un problema di audio mancante, le cuffie funzionanano ma le casse integrate no. Ho un vaio e sto usando ubuntu 14.10
<onepbl> up
<onepbl> nessuno che può aiutarmi per problema audio?
<michele_> raga anche a voi cheese si blocca?
<calo> help wifi non si attiva
<calo> del ubuntu 14.10 che ho installato
<onepbl> sera a tutti necessito aiuto per problema audio con vaio e ubuntu 14.10
<jester-> onepbl: del tipo?
<onepbl> jester-, buonasera nell'audio funzionano solo le cuffie e non le casse integrate
<jester-> onepbl: installa pavucontrol e vedi un po il canale uscita
<onepbl> jester-, ho probato questa mattina senza soluzione
<jester-> gia buona che vanno le cuffie vaio è sempre stato uno dei pc lnux poco digeribili
<jester-> onepbl: speta che arrivino cristian_c e krabador, io non ho epserinza doretta ne appunti a riguardo
<jester-> diretta*
<onepbl> jester-, grazie resto in attesa
<dario87> Quando riaprite il sIto?
<dario87> Rispondete x favore
<onepbl> ancora nessuno per aiuto per audio?
<krabador> onepbl, sudo apt-get install alsa-tools alsa-utils
<krabador> onepbl, alsamixer da terminale
<Angeloo> Sera a tutti,vorrei chiedevi,dovrei avviare un file html da netbeans(java),qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<krabador> onepbl, seleziona la scheda con f6 e seleziona la sezione output
<onepbl> krabador, ci sono fatto
<krabador> Angeloo, prova in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> onepbl, manda uno screenhot di tale schermata
<Angeloo> ok grazie
<krabador> !image | onepbl
<ubot-it> onepbl: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<onepbl> krabador, http://imgur.com/1OI3ac9
<onepbl> krabador, ci sei?
<poisonhacked> salve a tutti!
<onepbl> krabador, non ho avuto più risposta... c'è qualcun altro che può supportarmi per problema audio con vaio
<sharing> onepbl: che problema hai?
<poisonhacked> mi presento sono Poison sono un nuovo membro è un piacere!
<onepbl> sharing, ho un vaio e ubuntu 14.10 e ausio funziona solo con le cuffie, abbiamo fatto già diverse prove di cofigurazione son alsamixer ma niente
<onepbl> sharing, audio*
<sharing> onepbl: gli speaker risultano funzionanti?
<onepbl> sharing, sono casse integrate, che con win funzionano perfettamente
<sharing> onepbl: su vecchi ubuntu? hai provato prima?
<poisonhacked> prova i driver aggiuntivi
<onepbl> sharing, no
<onepbl> poisonhacked, cioè?
<sharing> onepbl: che modello è?
<poisonhacked> magari ha dei driver proprietari ipotizzo io
<onepbl> sharing, VAIO VGN JS4EG
<poisonhacked> vai su software e aggiornamenti e clicca su driver aggiuntivi
<sharing> onepbl: 32 o 64 bit di ubuntu?
<onepbl> sharing, è 64 bit ma ho dovuto installare ubuntu a 32 perchè non funzionava
<sharing> onepbl: il portatile usa UEFI come bios, ti serve la 64 bit, e la soluzione: http://www.thegeekylinux.com/2013/07/how-to-fix-built-in-speaker-not-working.html
<onepbl> sharing, cioè? la 64 bit non mi funziona
<sharing> onepbl: ovvero, cosa non funzionava?
<poisonhacked> deve andare anche la 64 per forza
<onepbl> si bloccava l'installazione
<onepbl> avrò provato 4-5 volte
<onepbl> prima di rinunciare del tutto ho provato con quella a 32 e funziona
<onepbl> ubuntu è installato su una partizione del disco
<sharing> onepbl: possiamo tentare su 32 ma non garantisco che si risolva, e potrebbe poi non andare nemmeno la cuffia, sei disposto a prenderne il rischio?
<onepbl> sharing, proviamo
<onepbl> sharing, al massimo rinstallo tutto
<sharing> onepbl: da terminale: cd ~/Downloads/
<onepbl> non va
<onepbl> sharing, bash: cd: /home/dongp/Downloads/: File o directory non esistente
<sharing> onepbl: cd /home/dongp/
<sharing> mkdir Downloads
<sharing> e ridai il comando
<onepbl> sharing, ok
<onepbl> sharing, fatto
<sharing> wget https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/alsa-daily/+files/oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms - 0.201410311235~ubuntu14.04.1.deb
<onepbl> sharing, fatto
<sharing> ha scaricato il file? ls
<onepbl> onepbl, si
<sharing> sudo dpk -i oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms - 0.201410311235~ubuntu14.04.1.deb
<onepbl> sharing, errore: sudo: dpk: command not found
<sharing> sudo dpkg -i oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms - 0.201410311235~ubuntu14.04.1.deb
<onepbl> sharing, ancora errore: dpkg: errore nell'elaborare l'archivio oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms_0.201307180559~raring1_all.deb (--install):
<onepbl>  impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente
<onepbl> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<onepbl>  oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms_0.201307180559~raring1_all.deb
<sharing> sudo dpkg -i oem<TAB>
<sharing> insomma devi eseguirlo sull'archivio
<sharing> col tab ti prende il nome
<onepbl> non va
<sharing> lo vedi il file?
<onepbl> sto guardando meglio
<onepbl> prima in realtà non aveca scaricato
<onepbl> almeno così sembra. aspetta posto tutto su pastebin
<sharing> eh me ne son accorto
<onepbl> sharing, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8778899/
<sharing> vedo il pacchetto ma wget non lo prende
<akis24> sera
<jester-> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily
<jester-> metti il ppa
<onepbl> jester-, sono tanti quale?
<sharing> jester-: wget https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily/oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms.deb continua a dare 404 pure a me, eppure il pacchetto c'è
<onepbl> quindi cosa devo fare?
<jester-> si ma non c'è il link al download
<sharing> jester-: perchè la guida suggerisce di usare wget solo che nella guida c'è per il 13.04 e qui serve 14.10 o più aggiornato possibile
<jester-> c'è il 14-04 14.10 non è ancora cagata
<jester->  oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms 	0.201410311235~ubuntu14.04.1
<sharing> jester-: tanto cambia poco nulla, i sistemi audio son rimasti quasi gli stessi dal 2009
<onepbl> jester-, grazie provo
<sharing> jester-: non mi stupirei se funzionassero quelli della 13.04
<onepbl> scusate ma non riesco a scaricare
<jester-> il repo per 14,10 ancora non c'è provate ad aggiungere a mano al sources.list
<jester-> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu trusty main
<jester-> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu trusty main
<sharing> vuoi farglelo prendere con apt-get
<jester-> fare un update e installare  oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms
<onepbl> jester-, scusate mi sono un pò perso non riesco a scaricare da quella pagina... provo a dare i due comandi che avete messo?
<jester-> sharing: eh a vedere se funza
<sharing> onepbl: aggiungi al file /etc/apt/sources.list quello che ti ha scritto jester-
<sharing> e poi lancia sudo apt-get update
<onepbl> sharing, sono nuovo scusate un passo per volta
<sharing> onepbl:
<onepbl> sharing, scarico il deb?
<sharing> spetta
<sharing> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sharing> incolla "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu trusty main" in fondo al file
<sharing> CTRL+O
<sharing> invio
<sharing> CTRL+X
<jester-> senza "
<sharing> incolla senza " ovviamente
<sharing> dimmi quando lo hai fatto
<onepbl> sharing, non riesco a incollare scusa
<sharing> onepbl: tasto destro -> incolla
<onepbl> sharing,  incolla solo questo
<sharing> la xerox ci ha regalato il mouse apposta per queste cose ;)
<onepbl> $$ymain
<sharing> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu trusty main
<onepbl> sharing, lo so ma non riesce ad incollare
<sharing> onepbl: figata, scrivi a mano
<onepbl> sharing, :(
<sharing> o anche sudo echo "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu trusty main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<sharing> da terminale
<onepbl> fatto
<sharing> apt-get update
<onepbl> sharing, ho aggiunto sudo perchè non andava
<onepbl> sharing, errore:W: Errore GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY D225991A72B194E5
<sharing> ok
<sharing> onepbl: lo sto facendo in parallelo sulla macchina virtuale, questo errore non me lo ha dato
<sharing> onepbl: lancia un sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sharing> ora da interfaccia grafica lo puoi incollare
<onepbl> sharing, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8779150/
<onepbl> c'è già o sbaglio?
<sharing> onepbl: si che c'è
<onepbl> sharing, sono nella cartella downloads non è che crea problemi?
<sharing> onepbl: no son comandi con path assoluto o che non necessitan di path
<sharing> jester-: perchè non gli accetta il repo? a me va
<onepbl> infatti continua a darmi errore
<sharing> onepbl: non saprei cosa dirti, qui va
<onepbl> sharing, dice di una chiave pubblca che manca...
<onepbl> sharing, NO_PUBKEY D225991A72B194E5
<sharing> onepbl: se fosse quello il reale problema lo darebbe pure a me
<onepbl> sharing, io posso provare a reintallare per l'ennesima volta il 64 bit ma non funzionava
<sharing> onepbl: devi provare con un 64, ho come l'idea che si sia sputtanata l'installazione
<onepbl> sharing, non so se è questo il problema
<sharing> per dirla con un francesismo
<onepbl> sharing, provo con 64 14.04? oppure con una derivata?
<onepbl> visto che il 14.10 a 64 non ne vuole sapere di andare?
<sharing> onepbl: 14.04 e 14.10 cambian di poco, piuttosto dicci dove si bloccava l'installazione
<onepbl> sharing, concludeva installazione ma poi non partiva... schermo nero o al massimo viola
<akis24> onepbl: prova a dare  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  D225991A72B194E5   poi dopo se importa la key continuate pure :)
<jester-> onepbl: fai una prova con una live di kubuntu
<onepbl> jester-, per l'audio?
<sharing> akis24: comando di importazione chiavi per APT?
<onepbl> akis24, ora provo
<jester-> non è un porblema la chiave basta dare s che continua
<akis24> si sharing
<sharing> akis24: un comando nuovo me lo segno tnx ;)
<onepbl> importato
<sharing> onepbl: rilancia apt-get update
<onepbl> fatto
<sharing> jester-: ho provato a dare apt-get install oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms e non lo trova, apt-cache search "oem-audio" idem
<sharing> onepbl: giusto una curiosità...
<sharing> onepbl: sudo alsamixer
<sharing> cosa vedi?
<onepbl> sharing, avevo già provato, sono impedito ma non fino a questo punto
<onepbl> sharing, vuoi lo screen lo stesso?
<sharing> onepbl: no basta esser sicuri che sia abilitato
<onepbl> sharing, si dovrebbe avevo postato prima ecco http://imgur.com/7mWBsD7
<sharing> ok ora abbiamo il repository ed è aggiornato
<sharing> intanto che vedo con jester- perchè non vedo il pacchetto che serve -> sudo apt-get upgrade
<onepbl> sharing, devo dare il comando?
<sharing> onepbl: si e poi dare S e invio
<jester-> se il repo lo carica il pacco ci deve essere
<sharing> o solo invio dato che S è di default
<onepbl> sharing, sta elaborando
<onepbl> sharing, ha voluto la S
<jester-> sudo apt-get update fatto?
<onepbl> jester-, si
<onepbl> sharing, fatto
<sharing> jester-: root@sharing-virtual-machine:/home/sharing/Downloads# apt-get update 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/stdout && apt-cache search "oem-audio"
<sharing> root@sharing-virtual-machine:/home/sharing/Downloads#
<sharing> = non lo trova
<sharing> afaik
<onepbl> sharing, devo fare qualcosa? qui ha finito!
<sharing> onepbl: appena trovo il pacchetto si
<jester-> one fa vedere la pappardella sudo apt-get update
<sharing> jester-: apt-get usa stderr o stampa tutto su stdout?
<onepbl> jester-, tutto?
<onepbl> jester-, ???
<jester-> onepbl: si nelpastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> vedemo se il repo funza
<onepbl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8779388/
<jester-> ma anche solo sudo apt-cache search oem-audio
<sharing> jester-: eh quello che ho fatto, non lo trova
<sharing> addirittura non è listato nel paste di onepbl
<jester-> onepbl: giusto per scrupolo cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<onepbl> jester-, se ho capito bene vi interessa sapere l'ultima riga che è questa deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu trusty main
<jester-> si
<sharing> ok, stderr non viene usato da apt-get, per questo non vedevo l'errore della chiave
<jester-> onepbl: va scaricati la kakkaubuntu 64 bit e prova da live
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.10/release/kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<onepbl> jester-, mi sai dare file torrent?
<jester-> non è escluso che l'installazione sia venuta farlocca
<sharing> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8779443/
<sharing> jester-: è il repo che è farlocco xD
<sharing> jester-: no spetta unity team O.o
<jester-> il repo è utopic non trusty
<jester-> non è quello oem
<sharing> jester-: fantastico e il grep "alsa" perchè non me li ha filtrati?
<jester-> onepbl: usa http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.10/release/kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso  che va veloce e lo pia tutto assieme e non a tocchi in giro per il net
<sharing> ora voglio capire perchè grep mi ha fatto lo sgambetto >.<
<onepbl> jester-, veloce non tanto 5 ore e 12 minuti
<jester-> se fai apt-add-sticass ppa mette utopic che non esiste
<sharing> jester-: ma io non ho usato apt-add ho scritto diretto nel file
<onepbl> jester-, ora è salito ad otto ore e non c'è niente altro in download
<jester-> onepbl: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.10/release/kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<sharing> jester-: quelle cose di unity già c'erano, il punto è: perchè grep non me le ha filtrate?
<onepbl> se ho capito bene finita installazione provo a lasciare in live e vedo se funziona audio giusto?
<jester-> sharing: gli hai dato il sorgente
<jester-> "deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu trusty main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<onepbl> * download non istallaizzione
<jester-> sharing: anche echo di deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu trusty main
<sharing> jester-: si sono giuste
<jester-> onepbl: eh una volta scarregato ti fai il dvd o usb lo booti e provi senza installare
<sharing> jester-: echo stampa su stdout e il redirettore di append >> aggiunge al file
<onepbl> ok grazie a tutti per il supporto vi aggiorno appena posso
<sharing> jester-: il punto è: perchè grep ha lasciato passare quegli errori di apt-get? non contenevano "alsa"
<jester-> onepbl: sudo echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu trusty main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<sharing> jester-: mi riferisco a http://paste.ubuntu.com/8779443/
<jester-> sharing: eh a me sembra un altro ppa
<jester-> unity
<jester-> e utopic
<sharing> jester-: appunto ma grep non avrebbe dovuto lasciar stampare quelle linee
<sharing> dato che non contengono alsa
<jester-> comunque non influisce
<sharing> jester-: lo so è solo per capire
<jester-> onepbl: fatto sudo echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu trusty main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> sharing: forse ho cannato io la riga ma in buona fede ha aggiunto solo il sorgente src
<sharing> jester-: si ha aggiunto solo deb-src
<sharing> jester-: tuttavia io li ho entrambi e il pacchetto non lo trova lo stesso
<jester-> allora è giusto che il pacco non si trova
<sharing> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu trusty main
<sharing> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-daily/ubuntu trusty main
<jester-> li dentro ci sono i sorgenti da eventualmente copilare
<sharing> io li ho tutti e due ma apt-cache search non trova
<jester-> servono entranbi nel caso che il deb sia uno scriot che a compilare il sorgente a dkms
<jester-> script*
<sharing> jester-: dkms cosa è?
<sharing> domanda stupida google risponde, perdona la pigrizia xD
<jester-> in paratica nel caso di nvidia si scarica il sorgente lo mette in /usr/src come da script e lo compila sul posto
<jester-> e in launchpad ho visto che c'era in ballo pure dkms
<sharing> jester-: in questo modo a ogni aggiornamento del kernel, i driver si ricompilano
<sharing> ingegnoso
<jester-> sharing: esatto. loscopo è quello
<jester-> si potrebbe usare pwr qualsiasi  sorgente a saperlo maneggiare
<jester-> infatti alsa ha le stesse esigenze del driver video
<sharing> jester-: beh per quei sorgenti che non interagiscono col kernel cosa cambia?
<jester-> o ad ogni aggiornamento kernel sei nella M
<sharing> la mia calcolatrice scritta in C non necessita di venir ricompilata a ogni cambio kernel :P
<jester-> sharing: si ma poi installando i driver li piazza negli headers
<sharing> jester-: l'utente necessita del 64 bit perchè i vaio hanno l'UEFI che vuole i 64 bit... non so se col 32 andranno mai gli speaker
<sharing> interessante piuttosto che non parta nemmeno la grafica...
<jester-> non avrà efi o la 32 non avrebbe piazzato grub
<sharing> sul sito parla di UEFI, bah... mistero
<jester-> infatti hai ragione efi è gestito ancora non 100% dalla 54 bit
<jester-> 64
<sharing> jester-: bella lì ora ha trovato il pacchetto
<sharing> si chiama oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms
<jester-> eh
<sharing> l'utente però è scomparso
<jester-> forse a bene per all
<jester-> pare si sia abbioccato
<sharing> pace se torna gle lo si da
<jester-> i vaio hanno sempre fatto dannare con l'udio
<jester-> girava pure uno script per scaricare compilare e installare alsa
<sharing> e linux ha sempre fatto dannare coi drivers... ricordo nel 2008 che dovevi far partire la roba a bestemmie
<jester-> eh i costruttori a parte un paio non li fanno
<jester-> mercato troppo piccolo e frammentato
<sharing> jester-: con l'uscita di windows 8 linux si è rifoderato di nuovo, menomale
<jester-> osti* 15o distro o giu di li simili ma non uguali
<jester-> come os non è male ma graficamente è stato pensato da un pirla
<jester-> una scemata
<sharing> più che altro è che essendo fatto a pacchetti, non esiste uno standard su cui basarsi
<sharing> l'unica è red hat solo che costa
<jester-> dubito che 90% degli utenti riesca a mettere icone di avvio sul desktop
<jester-> redhat è l'unica che vende
<sharing> linux = geek e server
<sharing> e a noi piace così ;)
<jester-> e si rivolge al mercato business non all'utonto che cazzeggia
<jester-> bè ho un osx ed è noioso
<sharing> freeBSD con grafica modificata vorrai dire
<sharing> perchè OSX è un derivato da BSD
<sharing> un costosissimo derivato...
<jester-> l'altro giorno ero contento perche flightgear con yosemite non parte piu, il lanciatore non va e ho dovuto fare da riga di comando prima e poi scaricare un laciatore linux in java e modificare uno sripit.sh
<jester-> sharing: mo compri il pc o il cazzillo e te lo danno a gratis
<sharing> si il PC costa tipo 3 volte uno non marchiato apple con uguale carrozzaggio
<sharing> però ti regalano 30 euro di OS
<jester-> si è caro ma non rubano niente, pari fascia hp o altro siamo li
<sharing> io mi installo hackintosh
<sharing> e sono apposto
<jester-> macbook metà 2009 con yosemite e ssd va una scheggia malgrado sia sata2
<sharing> io l'ho messo su un PC con i7 3930K 16gb ram DDR3 quad-channel SSD pyro SATA3
<sharing> non penso di aver visto la mela per più di 2 secondi
<jester-> minghia col sata3 dovrebbe fare imp'ressione
<sharing> poi l'ho tolto che son allergico a OSX, era per il gusto di installarglelo
<jester-> sata2 gia ad aprire è quasi instantaneo
<sharing> prova con un controller SAS...
<sharing> i dischi hanno 1000mb/s di troughtput a secondo
<sharing> RAID5
<sharing> ti copia un bluray in 3 secondi e mezzo
<jester->  lo usa la moglie
<jester-> io solo quando mi sposto un paio di giorni
<sharing> hai una moglie che usa il SAS?
<jester-> usa il mac
<sharing> ah mi pareva stran
<jester-> com winz non va daccordo e figurati con linux
<sharing> donne e tecnologia non son mai andati d'accordo
<jester-> osx è a prova di utonti ed è protetto
<jester-> se non hai pacioccato con linux e sai il senso di quello che fai col cazzo che lo tarocchi
<sharing> in realtà è stato definito dall'NSA il sistema meno sicuro sul mercato
<jester-> facile che si
<jester-> ma virus non ha mai presi tanto quanto linux
<sharing> il punto è che gli utonti pensano ancora che sia sicuro... non è sicuro, è solo che nessuno lo caga per bucarlo...
<jester-> per il resto chi se ne frega
<sharing> linux non prende virus
<jester-> nemmeno osx
<sharing> al massimo li sviluppa xD
<sharing> no c'è una sottile differenza...
<jester-> poi se mi bucano chi se ne frega, per quello che ci tengo
<sharing> per linux i virus non esistono, per OSX nessuno ci perde tempo a farlo...
<jester-> ma anche per linux
<sharing> eh  beh mica tanto...
<jester-> basta fare un deb che lutonto clicca e sei posto
<jester-> gli da la pass e fa quello che gli pare
<sharing> ah ovviamente con la cooperazione dell'utente puoi fare tutto
<sharing> ma prova a bucare il server che fa girare linux...
<sharing> con gli operatori dell'IT che lo gestiscono
<jester-> le mogli poi cliccano su tutto ciò che si muove
<sharing> hai vinto un iphone?
<jester-> magari
<jester-> ti spianti a comprarlo
<sharing> sei il 999.999 visitatore... per 3 volte di fila!
<jester-> circa cellfoni pare che anche il droido si buchi bene
<jester-> sisi
<jester-> o te lo danno per 24 euro
<sharing> se lo rooti si buca da dio...
<sharing> io sul mio S3 ho la rom moddata che contiene debian
<sharing> sfido a bucarlo
<jester-> l'ho preso al nipote natale scorso s3
<jester-> dicono che samsung non sia solido
<sharing> non direi...
<jester-> se va ancora come nuovo con l'uso che ne fa aiutato dalla sorella è buono di sicuro
<sharing> mi è finito 3 volte nell'acqua (pozzanghere)
<sharing> non so quante volte mi sia caduto
<sharing> una volta l'ho perso e si è fatto 1 ora di pioggia
<jester-> madu
<sharing> e tutt'ora va da dio
<sharing> se non è solidità questa...
<gas-gas> ciaooo
<gas-gas> c'è nessunoooo???
<jester-> nessuno ti giuro nessunooo
<jester-> tè
<sharing> lol
<manzip> un programma sul lanciatore ha "perso" l'icona (ora c'è un punto interrogativo grigio). qualcuno  sa come si fa per ripristinarla o comunque per modificarla?
<manzip> c'è nessuno?
<hiei1983> ciao una domanda
<hiei1983> come si crea un lanciatore per avviare un .sh?
<hiei1983> il lanciatore permette un solo comando mentre andrebbero fatti 2, uno per la directori e l'altro per ./file.sh
<hiei1983> non ho capito come riassumerli in una sola riga
<Chertan> hiei1983: prova con comando1 && comando2
<hiei1983> ok provo
<hiei1983> rieccomi, piccolo contrattempo
<hiei1983> in quel caso il comando come va dato?
<hiei1983> cioè devo mettere cd directory && oppure solo la directory? o altro?
<hiei1983> in entrambi i casi nn lo da
#ubuntu-it 2014-11-02
<albv> ciao a tutti
<albv> avrei bisogno di una mano perchè non so più dove sbatter la testa
<albv> posso chiedere?
<ExPBoy> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<albv> Ho installato ubuntu 14.10 su un ASUS F550LDV, ma nè da live nè da installato ho modo di accedere a internet. Ethernet non vede nemmeno il cavo collegato e il wifi, dopo aver fatto ricerce su internet, nonostante l'antenna sia accesa, risulta spento. Che posso fare? senza accesso a internet è completamente inutile. Sulla partizione con win8 funziona tutto egregiamente
<ExPBoy> albv, se quando hai provato da live non funzionava era inutile installarlo in quanto l'hardware pare incompatibile
<albv> ExPBoy: si ma avevo letto in rete di altri con lo stesso modello che addirittura erano contenti che tutto funzionasse al primo colpo
<ExPBoy> albv, a volte i modelli sembrano uguali ma in realtà così non è
<ExPBoy> può essere che il tuo monti una scheda di rete diversa...
<albv> ExPBoy: quindi non se ne fa niente?
<ExPBoy> albv, se non riconosce la scheda di rete  non saprei come aiutarti
<albv> si può dire "che palle"? :D
<ExPBoy> no
<albv> lol
<ExPBoy> anche perchè non penso risolverebbe il problema
<albv> già
<ExPBoy> albv, magari chiedi a qualcuno più esperto di me
<albv> ExPBoy: ho scritto anche nel forum, vediamo se qualcuno mi risponde :) grazie mille intanto!
<ExPBoy> prego
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest23242> salve ce un programma dove posso mettere un sistema operativo su usb
<ExPBoy> ?
<onepbl> jester-, buongiorno
<onepbl> ho installato ubuntu 14.10 a 64 bit ma ancora non funzionano le casse!
<onepbl> qualcuno può aiutare per problemi audio... sono ormai quattro giorni che vago senza soluzioni
<ExPBoy> onepbl, forse quelle casse non sono compatibili con ubuntu
<onepbl> ExPBoy, ragion per cui mi devo rassegnare?
<ExPBoy> mi pare di ricordare che hai provato a vedere su alsamixer
<ExPBoy> onepbl, non sempre c'è la soluzione a tutto
<onepbl> ExPBoy, si si ieri mi hanno suggerito di installare la 64 bit perchè avevo la 32
<cristian_c> onepbl, quando hai provato l'ultima volta winz con quell'aio?
<ExPBoy> non penso sia rilevante
<jester-> onepbl: hai provato con la live di kakkaubutu?
<ExPBoy> mi pare anche di ricordare che con windows non hai problemi
<onepbl> ExPBoy, si si
<ExPBoy> quindi un guasto hardware è da scartare
<onepbl> ExPBoy, quello è certo
<jester-> onepbl: se non fai una prova da live non si  puo risolvere il problema per esclusione
<ExPBoy> onepbl, nelle impostazioni audio tutto è corretto?
<onepbl> jester-, fatta anche preova da live prima di installare con kubuntu
<onepbl> e niente da fare
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, sì, gli vanno pure i volumi, come se suonasse
<cristian_c> almeno così dice
<ExPBoy> videata?
<cristian_c> onepbl, eh, ma se tu rispondessi alle domande che ti fanno..,
<jester-> onepbl: ieri share ti aveva trovato il deb ma eri sparito
<ExPBoy> onepbl, ce la fai vedere?
<jester-> onepbl: e mancava un repo
<onepbl> scusate, cristian_c ho fatto tutto quello che mi hanno detto il deb non era installabile
<ExPBoy> vabbhè
<cristian_c> onepbl, ti ho fatto un'altra domanda
<onepbl> ExPBoy, una videata che si muove la batta audio?
<onepbl> cristian_c, stamattina ho doppia partizione
<cristian_c> onepbl, ok, e come va?
<onepbl> ExPBoy, *barra
<onepbl> cristian_c, perfetto
<cristian_c> onepbl, ok
<onepbl> ho trovato questa roba ma non so
<cristian_c> onepbl, quindi se non è pulseaudio il problema, sarà alsamixer
<onepbl> http://askubuntu.com/questions/321804/sony-vaio-fit-with-ubuntu-12-04-sound-missing
<cristian_c> onepbl, ma il fit non è un portatile?
<ExPBoy> 12.04?
<onepbl> il mio è un all in one
<ExPBoy> ma non hai detto che hai 14.10?
<onepbl> è una guida vecchia questa ma parla di aggiornamento di driver per il kernel
<cristian_c> onepbl, ma il tuo è alc889, se non sbaglio
<cristian_c> come codec
<onepbl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<cristian_c> onepbl, un attimo, magari la cosa è pi
<cristian_c>  *più banale di quello che sembra
<onepbl> mi dispiace angosciarvi da più giorni ma vorrei trovare soluzione!
<cristian_c> onepbl, posta una schermata di alsamixer completa con tutti quanti i canali
<cristian_c> in Riproduzione, ovviamente
<onepbl> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> ALC882/883/885/888/889
<cristian_c>   sony-vaio-tt  Sony VAIO TT
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> uhm, no, forse non c'entra
<onepbl> cristian_c, http://imgur.com/Dlagdpy
<cristian_c> son portatili i tt
<onepbl> vi chiedo scusa devo assentarmi imporvvisamente ... nel pomeriggio ritorno.
<cristian_c> onepbl, si fa una prova
<cristian_c> lol
<onepbl> cristian_c, scusa devo scappare
<ExPBoy> uhm
<ExPBoy> sono tutti a 00
<cristian_c> ihihih
<ExPBoy> difficile che funzionino
<ExPBoy> senza parlare di MM
<cristian_c> mmmm
<news75>  ciao a tutti avrei una domanda sull'applicazione ora e data in ubuntu 14.10. Nel tab orologio c'è la voce eventi imminenti dal calendario di Evolution. qualcuno sa come abilitarla ?
<jester-> news75: hai configurato evolution?
<news75> no, come si fa ?!
<jester-> news75: come in tutti i client di posta devi congurare l'account
<jester-> configurare*
<news75> ok, ma evolution non è più di default su ubuntu. mi stai dicendo che assieme a thunderbird devo installare anche evolution solo per attivare la spunta nell'applicazione ora e data ?!
<jester-> prova a installarla
<news75> ok, proverò ad installarla ma quello che mi fa strano è che in questo momento se eseguo un semplice: ps -ely | grep -i evolution vedo che ho tre processi gia in esecuzione riguardanti evolution. nello specifico evolution-sourc evolution-calen evolution-addre
<Nicobari> Buongiorno
<jester-> news75: sono prcessi che fanno altro
<Nicobari> cs
<news75> ha! per curiosità sai cosa fa quel maledetto evolution-calen ?
<jester-> news75: nu
<Nicobari> Buongiorno vorrei sapere quando riaprirà il sito
<jester-> news75: se sono caricati a qualcosa servono
<Nicobari> ubuntu-it.org è chiuso quando riapre
<jester-> ci saranno 50 processi caricati hai voglia
<jester-> Nicobari: ci stanno lavorando, cosa ti serve?
<Nicobari> vorrei sapere se è uscito ubuntu 14.10
<news75> ok, sono d'accordo con te. il punto è che ho il sospetto che servano proprio a quello che serve a me. se riuscissi ad avere una sorta di interfaccia grafica per accedere a evoluzion-calendar sarei a cavallo sensa installare tutto evolution che mi sembra mastodontico...
<jester-> Nicobari: certo che è uscita
<enzotib> news75, dal nome, gestirà il calendario
<jester-> !relase | Nicobari
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'relase'
<jester-> !release | Nicobari
<ubot-it> Nicobari: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> !topic | Nicobari
<ubot-it> Nicobari: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Nicobari> ma la 14.04.1 è ancora supportata
<news75> enzotib, è quello che immaginavo. la mia domanda era come mai nell'applicazione ora e  data non è attiva la spunta eventi imminenti da evolution quando ho un processo evolution-cal in esecuzione !? e come faccio ad aggiungere degli eventi !?
<jester-> Nicobari: certo ed essendo LTS lo sarà per qualche anno cosi come la 12.04
<jester-> news75: installa evolution
<Nicobari> ma nel nome del file deve essere scritto lte
<jester-> se non c'è come fa a gestire
<Nicobari> perchè io ho il file iso
<Nicobari> questo è il nome
<Nicobari> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<jester-> Nicobari: non c'è scritto LTS ma si sa
<jester-> e ko vedi anche in http://releases.ubuntu.com
<news75> jester-, ok, sono d'accordo con te. volevo solo indagare se era possibile percorrere una strada più semplice prima di installare tutot il baraccone di Evolution...
<jester-> news75: gogol aiuta molto
<Nicobari> si infatti nn esiste la versione nn lte
<Nicobari> grazie
<jester-> Nicobari: LTS lte centra una sega
<Nicobari> un ultima domanda
<news75> jester-, io sull'argomento non ho trovato nulla :(
<jester-> news75: io non cerco di sicuro
<Nicobari> quindi posso installare tranquillamente quella che ho e aggionare da li
<news75> jester-, ok quindi l'unico consiglio che sai dare è installa Evolution. grazie molto utile.
<jester-> news75: il canale è dedicato ai problemi del sistema operativo non a cercare di risvlere le fisime di alcuni utenti
<Nicobari> ok
<news75> jester-, allora grazie per il tempo che hai speso anche se ero OT.
<Nicobari> grazi
<Nicobari> e
<laurenzius1> salve a tutti, ho fatto da poco una partizione. ora ogni volta che accendo il pc, parte il controllo degli errori nelle unità disco. annullato quello, dice che l'unità disco per /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 non è ancora pronta o non è presente. qual è il problema?(con 14.04 lts)
<Nicobari> ma il controllo parte con ubuntu
<jester-> laurenzius1: che ha cannato qualcosa sei sul c in questione?
<enzotib> laurenzius1, usi LVM?
<Nicobari> hai solo ubuntu sul pc
<laurenzius1> no ho anche windows
<laurenzius1> non so cosa sia LVM
<onepbl> ExPBoy, eccomi scusate
<onepbl> cristian_c, scusa eccomi... mi pare di capire che occorre cambiare 00
<jester-> laurenzius1: sei sul pc in questione con ubuntu?
<laurenzius1> si
<jester-> laurenzius1: apri gparted fai una screenshot al desktop col tasto stamp e postalo
<jester-> !iamge | laurenzius1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iamge'
<jester-> !image | laurenzius1
<ubot-it> laurenzius1: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<laurenzius1> ghttp://imageshack.com/a/img540/7640/XpnYXD.png
<laurenzius1> http://imageshack.com/a/img540/7640/XpnYXD.png
<laurenzius1> salve a tutti, ho fatto da poco una partizione. ora ogni volta che accendo il pc, parte il controllo degli errori nelle unità disco. annullato quello, dice che l'unità disco per /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 non è ancora pronta o non è presente. qual è il problema?(con 14.04 lts)
<laurenzius1> questo è quello che si vede con gparted: http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img540/7640/XpnYXD.png
<gigiol> ciao
<gigiol> mi servirebbe aiuto
<laurenzius1> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<enzotib> laurenzius1, apri un terminale, scrivi: mount, premi invio e poi posta tutto su pastebin:
<enzotib> !pastebin | laurenzius1
<ubot-it> laurenzius1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<laurenzius1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8787987/
<enzotib> laurenzius1, anche l'output di cat /etc/fstab
<laurenzius1> cioè?
<enzotib> laurenzius1, in un terminale, scrivi: cat /etc/fstab, premi invio etc. etc.
<laurenzius1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8788020/
<enzotib> laurenzius1, adesso stessa cosa per il comando: sudo blkid
<enzotib> laurenzius1, questo però ti chiedrà la password, che dovrai scrivere alla cieca
<laurenzius1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8788077/
<enzotib> laurenzius1, ora facciamo una copia di backup del file /etc/fstab, con il comando: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<enzotib> laurenzius1, comando che se scritto bene non dovrebbe dare alcuna risposta
<laurenzius1> infatti
<laurenzius1> nessuna risposta
<enzotib> laurenzius1, ora apriamo il file con privilegi di amministratore: sudo gedit /etc/fstab &       poi ti dico cosa modificare
<enzotib> ci sei?
<laurenzius1> lollo@lollo-HP-630-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo gedit /etc/fstab &
<laurenzius1> [1] 3617
<laurenzius1> lollo@lollo-HP-630-Notebook-PC:~$
<laurenzius1> si
<enzotib> laurenzius1, vai all'ultima riga, quella che inizia con /dev/mapper, e metti un cancelletto all'inizio, così: #/dev/mapper etc. etc.
<laurenzius1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8788159/
<laurenzius1> questo pure ma sul file di testo
<enzotib> laurenzius1, lo so cosa c'è, devi modificare l'ultima riga secondo le indicazione che ti ho dato
<laurenzius1> sul file di testo o sul terminale?
<ExPBoy> ?
<enzotib> laurenzius1, nella finestra dell'editor che si è aperta
<laurenzius1> poi salvo?
<enzotib> laurenzius1, no, dobbiamo fare un'altra modifica che ora ti dico
<enzotib> laurenzius1, alla penultima riga togli il cancelletto che è all'inizio della riga
<laurenzius1> ok cancelletto messo
<enzotib> laurenzius1, poi dobbiamo modificare l'UUID
<laurenzius1> ok tolgo il cancelletto all'uuid
<laurenzius1> ?
<enzotib> laurenzius1, sì, deve essere modificato così: UUID=3545a49e-ce9e-42ee-bea0-eb66d79c2143
<laurenzius1> ok quindi cancello tutto e incollo questo?
<enzotib> laurenzius1, non tutto, solo il vecchio #UUID=codice lo sosituisci con UUID=nuovo-codice
<enzotib> laurenzius1, il resto della riga resta uguale
<laurenzius1> il none non lo tolgo
<enzotib> no, non lo togli
<laurenzius1> ok
<enzotib> laurenzius1, fammi vedere come è ora
<laurenzius1> fatto
<laurenzius1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8788233/
<enzotib> laurenzius1, ok, salva e chiudi
<enzotib> laurenzius1, poi fammi vedere l'output del comando swapon
<laurenzius1> scrivo swapon sul terminale?
<enzotib> laurenzius1, sì
<enzotib> laurenzius1, ?
<laurenzius1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8788267/
<enzotib> laurenzius1, free -m
<laurenzius1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8788291/
<enzotib> laurenzius1, ok, riavvia e vediamo come va
<laurenzius1> ok grazie mille intanto
<laurenzius1> enzotib grazie, solo adesso una volta acceso dice che c'è un errore interno
<laurenzius1> http://imageshack.com/a/img674/7593/fxFqjO.png
<enzotib> laurenzius1, ora devo andare a pranzo, se vuoi ne parliamo dopo
<laurenzius1> ok grazie
<UbunTUX_73> buon pomeriggio
<UbunTUX_73> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | UbunTUX_73
<ubot-it> UbunTUX_73: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ExPBoy> eh?
<ExPBoy> UbunTUX_73, ora muto stai?
<hiei1983> salve, ho messo il sensor applet per controllare quanti gradi mi danno i core della cpu
<hiei1983> ma ho notato oltre alla temperatura dei core anche una temperatura che non ho capito cosa è
<hiei1983> si aggira tra i 40 e 70 a seconda di cosa faccio
<hiei1983> cosa è? non ho capito se è la scheda video, l'hard disk o altro
<hiei1983> si chiama semplicemente temp1
<gh0stn0te> ciao!
<gh0stn0te> Ciao ragazzi, è il canale giusto per fare una domanda?
<gh0stn0te> Ho un portatile (integrata Intel i915 + discreta nvidia) con ubuntu 14.4 che dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel crasha subito dopo la pagina di login utente, avete per caso uno start point da dove potrei iniziare a leggere? le informazioni sul forum sono incredibilmente confuse
<cristian_c> gh0stn0te,
<cristian_c> hiei1983,
<hiei1983> rieccomi
<cristian_c> hiei1983, prova a guardare nelle opzioni dell'applet
<LinuxTutorial> Salve, vorrei installare un server apache sulla mia distro, ho tutti i pacchetti pronti ma non so come utilizzarli, i pacchetti sono: apache2 php5 phpmyadmin libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client e il noto vsfpd, Gradirei molto, anzi moltissimo che qualcuno mi aiutasse
<cristian_c> hiei1983, quale applet hai installato?
<hiei1983> su informazioni dice GNOME Sensor Applet
<hiei1983> nn ricordo di preciso il nome del pacchetto
<hiei1983> cmq vedendo meglio le proprietà
<hiei1983> su limiti sensore, in valore massimo temp1 da 120,00
<hiei1983> contro gli 83,00 dei 4 valori dei core della cpu
<hiei1983> (sto smanettando coi 2 steam sti giorni, quello linux e quello windows tramite playonlinux, per questo ho installato quell'applet
<hiei1983> per esser 120 gradi di limite massimo mi sa che è la scheda video a sto punto
<onepbl> cristian_c, ExPBoy ci siete?
<cristian_c> !pazienza | onepbl
<ubot-it> onepbl: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> onepbl, apri un terminale
<onepbl> cristian_c, si si cristian scusa la pressione
<onepbl> cfatto
<onepbl> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> onepbl, sulla guida wiki è spiegato il file da scaricare
<cristian_c> ora te la linko
<cristian_c> onepbl, cp /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz $HOME
<cristian_c> gzip -d HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<onepbl> cristian_c, che comando devo dare scusa?
<cristian_c> onepbl, i comandi li ho presi da http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel
<cristian_c> onepbl, li ho scritti qui sopra
<onepbl> cristian_c, fatti entrambi
<cristian_c> hiei1983, ci sono le impostazioni da cui puoi escludere dalla visualizzazione i sensori singolarmente
<cristian_c> onepbl, apri il file .txt e postalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> gh0stn0te, quale kernel stai utilizzando?
<onepbl> cristian_c, non ho capito
<cristian_c> onepbl, hai aperto il file di testo?
<onepbl> cristian_c, non so come fare
<cristian_c> onepbl, che cosa?
<onepbl> cristian_c, aprire file in quale cartella?
<hiei1983> sisi lo so che posso escluderlo, ma dato che dava mediamente 5-30 gradi in più rispetto ai core mi incuriosivo asd
<cristian_c> onepbl, scusa, l'hai salvato nella home, giusto?
<onepbl> cristian_c, ho dato i due comandi ma sulla home non c'è niente
<Devidino> salve
<Devidino> onepbl, che problemi hai?
<onepbl> cristian_c, trovato!
<cristian_c> onepbl, ok, postalo su pastebin
<cristian_c> onepbl, digita anche: cat /proc/asound/card0/codec* | grep Codec
<onepbl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8790005/
<cristian_c> hiei1983, se li escludi a uno a uno, capisci a cosa si riferiscono le etichette
<onepbl> cristian_c, Codec: Realtek ALC889
<cristian_c> onepbl, è 14.10?
<onepbl> cristian_c, si a 64 biy
<onepbl> bit
<cristian_c> onepbl, qui è diverso il file: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<cristian_c> onepbl, in un terminale digita: dpkg -l | grep alsa
<onepbl> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8790035/
<cristian_c> onepbl, bisogna vedere se la patch con no-primary-hp è stata applicata
<cristian_c>   no-primary-hp		VAIO Z/VGC-LN51JGB workaround (for fixed speaker DAC)
<onepbl> cristian_c, cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> onepbl, anche se non è nel tuo elenco prova lo stesso
<cristian_c> a modificare il file
<onepbl> cristian_c, mi dici come?
<cristian_c> onepbl, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/HdaIntel
<cristian_c> come ti ho linkato prima
<onepbl> si ma non riesco ad aprire il file in modalità sudo
<cristian_c> onepbl, facile, da terminale
<cristian_c> onepbl, quale editor di testo utilizzi?
<onepbl> cristian_c, facile per chi sa farlo. io uso ubuntu da 4 giorni!
<onepbl> cristian_c, ho cercato il file nella cartella e lo ho aperto in modalità grafica non da terminale
<cristian_c> onepbl, per aprire il file /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf ci vogliono giustamente i permessi
<cristian_c> onepbl, va aperto con i permessi, quindi usa il terminale
<cristian_c> *in scrittura
<onepbl> cristian_c, ok mi dici il comando che devo utilizzare?
<cristian_c> onepbl, rispondi anche alla domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> onepbl, quale editor di testo utilizzi?
<onepbl> cristian_c, non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> onepbl, allora controlla
<cristian_c> apri l'editor di testo e vedi come si chiama
<onepbl> editor di testi
<cristian_c> ok, ma vai nelle Informazioni
<onepbl> gedit
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> onepbl, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<onepbl> cristian_c, scusa ma per chi è nuovo è davvero un'aimpresa
<cristian_c> onepbl, ma non sono operazioni di tutti i giorni
<cristian_c> onepbl, è pur sempre un file di sistema (windows te li nasconte questi tipi di file)
<onepbl> cristian_c, speriamo, ho scelto ubuntu per la sua filosofia, non per la sua facilità :)
<cristian_c> *nasconde
<cristian_c> proprio per non fare danni
<onepbl> cristian_c, aperto il file
<cristian_c> onepbl, ubuntu è facile se non si fanno cose strane
<cristian_c> onepbl, ora vai in fondo al file
<onepbl> cristian_c, se ho capito devo incollare qualcosa
<cristian_c> onepbl, no
<cristian_c> devi modificare una riga
<cristian_c> se c'è già , ovviamente
<cristian_c> onepbl, posta il file su pastebin
<onepbl> cristian_c, ok
<francescofrank> ciao ragazzi,qualcuno può aiutarmi?sono nuovo di questo mondo. ho visto il sito offline e volevo aiuto nel download di ubuntu
<onepbl> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8790157/
<cristian_c> francescofrank, ciao, spiega che problemi hai
<cristian_c> onepbl, ok, va aggiunta la riga
<cristian_c> onepbl, in fondo al file
<cristian_c> francescofrank, il privato non è gradito
<onepbl> cristian_c, cosa devo scrivere al posto di MODELLO?
<cristian_c> onepbl, se guardi quello che ho preso prima dal file
<francescofrank> tempo fa volevo scaricare Ubuntu per ridare vita al mio netbook. oggi sn entrato e ho visto il sito in manutenzione. volevo scaricare la iso di ubuntu da voi, ma ovviamente non posso.potete passarmi il link torrent o quant'altro delle vostre versioni?
<enzotib> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> onepbl, no-primary-hp
<onepbl> cristian_c, no-primary-hp  VAIO Z/VGC-LN51JGB workaround (for fixed speaker DAC)? tutto questo o solo no-primary-hp
<cristian_c> options snd-hda-intel model=no-primary-hp
<cristian_c> onepbl, del resto , è scritto anche nella pagina wiki
<onepbl> cristian_c, ok fatto
<onepbl> cristian_c, do il comando successivo
<cristian_c> onepbl, hai salvato il file?
<cristian_c> e chiuso l'editor
<onepbl> cristian_c, certo
<cristian_c> Riavviare ALSA digitando il seguente comando:
<francescofrank> grazie mille. Inoltre, quale release mi consigliate per farlo diventare un buon mediacenter? vorrei un sistema veloce e leggero ma allo stesso tempo completo. Grazie ragazzi :)
<onepbl> cristian_c, sembra essrci qualche problema
<cristian_c> francescofrank, xbmcubuntu
<cristian_c> aspetta
<francescofrank> avevo letto;nn sapevo se fosse veramente buono, ma se me lo consigliate procedo
<onepbl> cristian_c, fatto, provo a verificare se si sente?
<onepbl> cristian_c, niente
<cristian_c> francescofrank, scusa, infatti, mythbuntu
<cristian_c> non xbmcbuntu, scusami
<cristian_c> onepbl, posta il file nuovamente
<onepbl> l'ultima riga c'è se vuoi sapere questo
<onepbl> posto?
<cristian_c> onepbl, posta tutto il file
<onepbl> cristian_c, ok
<onepbl> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8790288/
<francescofrank> cristian_c grazie
<cristian_c> onepbl, ok
<cristian_c> onepbl, intanto, prova a riavviare il sistema, che ora si vede
<cristian_c> francescofrank, la 14.04
<onepbl> cristian_c, si a trapoco
<francescofrank> sto scaricando la 14.04.1
<cristian_c> francescofrank, sì
<onepbl> cristian_c, finalmente funziona! Grande!
<cristian_c> onepbl, quindi non avevi riavviato alsa?
<onepbl> avero riavviato ma non andava, ho riavviato il pc e funziona
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> boh
<onepbl> cristian_c, grazie di vero cuore, senza abusare della tua gentilezza posso chiederti se è possibile wirtualizzare su ubuntu oltre che windows anche mac?
<cristian_c> onepbl, direi  che più che altro è illegale
<cristian_c> visto che mac os x si può virtualizzare soltanto su macchine mac
<cristian_c> onepbl, ma forse ho capito male la domanda
<cristian_c> onepbl, vorresti virtualizzare ubuntu su un mac?
<onepbl> cristian_c, avevi capito bene la domanda ma non sapevo fosse illegale, siccome ho anche un mac pensavo fosse possibile
<cristian_c> onepbl, beh, usa mac os x sul mac e vivi felice
<cristian_c> onepbl, al limite fai partizione con winz sul mac
<cristian_c> o con linucs
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<cristian_c> onepbl, o giustamente, una vm sul mac per gli altri SO
<onepbl> cristian_c, si si, era solo per capire, l'importante aver risolto
<onepbl> cristian_c, grazie ancora e ciao
<cristian_c> onepbl, ciao
<JelenSs> Buonasera, ho appena installato ubuntu 14.10 ed ho aggiornato e scaricato vari pacchetti. Scaricando un pacchetto (scusate la ripetizione) nel terminale è apparso questo messaggio (mando foto in allegato) cosa devo fare? è già da un po ti tempo che non succede niente
<JelenSs> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/JuMWFJQ6TSq6YuFFWV6C
<enzotib> JelenSs, premi TAB, quindi OK si selezione e premi spazio
<enzotib> seleziona*
<enzotib> spazio o invio
<JelenSs> grazie infinite! non sono ancora pratica di ubuntu e spesso mi perdo in un bicchiere d'acqua!
<enzotib> beh, questa è una cosa che spesso spiazza
<problemipuglia> sabato ciao a tutti ragazzi ci e stato evento in puglia del linux day ma nessuno e riuscito a venirmi in aiuto
<problemipuglia> ma io che ho ancora 10.10 che dite mi conviene aggiornare o no
<problemipuglia> ce qualcuno che mi da la risposta grazie
<onip> ciao a tutti
<onip> ho un problema
<enzotib> !chiedi | onip
<ubot-it> onip: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<onip> devo installare dei driver ma non so come si fa...chi mi può aiutare
<onip> ?
<enzotib> onip, chi ti ha detto che devi installare dei driver?
<Simone733> Salve
<enzotib> !ciao | Simone733
<ubot-it> Simone733: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<onip> non sono driver per il funzionamento del pc...ma driver per far riconoscere una scheda esterna...una scheda arduino
<Simone733> posso fare una domanda tecnica a cui non trovo risposta?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Simone733
<ubot-it> Simone733: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> onip, non ne so niente di arduino
<onip> il punto è un altro...ho una cartella con dei driver,qualè il comando per lanciarli ?
<enzotib> onip, dipende, fai il ls -l e mettilo su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | onip
<ubot-it> onip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onip> siete troppo complicati...basta un comando e ogni volta dobbiamo copiare il risultato etc.
<onip> faccio da me grazie
<enzotib> mavaffanculo
<hiei1983> lol X°D
<Simone733> Posseggo un notebook acer aspire e1-522 con Windows 8 ed ho pensato di installare l'ultima versione di kubuntu, ho creato l'immagine del disco ed ho seguito tutta la procedura per installare il sistema operativo. Ad operazione ultimata ho riavviato il sistema ma a questo punto mi compar
<Simone733> errore che mancano dei file
<Simone733> Qualcuno e' in grado di aiutarmi? Ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<Simone733> L'errore mi da" avvio windows non riuscito.....impossibile nc arrivare l'applicazione o il sistema. File mancante
<Simone733> Qualcuno è in grado di rispondere?
<nino> con vdftpd entrando come utente con user e pass vedo la mia home con tutti i file di configurazione ho aggiunto force_dot_files=YES nulla , che debbo fare per non vedere i file di configurazione
<Walid> Ciao ho fatto il boot da cd di ubuntu 14.04 in modalità live problema:non riesco a visualizzare il mouse
<Walid> non riesco a visualizzare nemmeno le chiavette usb che inserisco
<nino> Walid : molti difetti dipendono dal file scaricato e da come è masterizzato, prima di tutto scarica il file io della distribuzione senza mai usare nel contempo il computer, controlla col comando md5sum se la stringa è perfettamente uguale a quella che trosi su internet, se sono uguali il download è andato bene, indi masterizzi in dvd alla minima velocità e senza toglierlo dal cdrom spegni e riavvii, se il cdromm frulla ad
<nino> alte velocità tutto da rifare, magari è il cdtom oppure una cattiva masterizzazione
<nino> walid : file iso della distribuzione  ......stringa perfettamente uguale a quella che trovi su internet ......
<nino> walid ci sei
<Simone733> Ma il sito ufficiale è sempre in manutenzione, dove posso trovare la copia ufficiale?
<nino> simone733 : non mi è arrivata la tua richiesta ne il problema che hai
<Simone733> ho installato kubuntu e al riavvio mi da errore
<akis24> sera
<akis24> !dettagli | Simone733
<ubot-it> Simone733: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Walid> Ubuntu 14.04
<Walid> ho già utilizzato la stessa iso su un altro computer e ha funzionato alla grande
<Walid> Il problema me lo da su un pc fisso
<Simone733> allora....ho un notebook acer aspire con Windows 8, ho creato
<Walid> nino
<nino> simone733 : con una distro  live apri un terminale e dai questo comando  :  sudo fsck -cvy  /dev/sdax  dove sdax è la partizione dove hai installato e vedi quello che ti dice
<akis24> Walid: e su che pc hai problemi ? che sistema operativo ha installato il computer che ti crea problemi ?
<Walid> akis24: è un pc fisso Hp Pavilion
<Walid> windows mi è andato in vacca
<akis24> Walid: che versione ?
<Walid> e voglio sbrazzarmene di windows....
<Walid> akis24: hp pavilion a
<Walid> spetta ho sbagliato
<Simone733> Allora ho un notebook acer aspire con Windows 8 ed ho pensato di affiancarlo al sistema operativo kubuntu. Ho masterizzato su dvd il file immagine e ho installato il tutto, a procedura ultimata il sistema mi ha chiesto di riavviarlo. A questo punto durante il riavvio mi compare la scritta" impossibile avviare windows...file mancanti di sitema"
<akis24> Walid:  le domandeerano due...
<akis24> !uefi | Simone733
<ubot-it> Simone733: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Walid> akis24: hp pavilion a6530
<Walid> akis24: ubuntu 14.04
<akis24> Simone733:  devi seguire la procedura per uefi " riparazione botloader "
<akis24> Walid: versione di windows installata su quel pc ?
<Simone733> ok gentilissimi...proverò....
<Walid> akis24: 7, ma a che serve saperlo?
<Walid> akis24: home edition se non vado errando
<akis24> Walid:  a che scopo risponderti se non conosco la situazione ?
<Walid> akis24: bon, dimmi quel che vuoi sapere :)
<akis24> Walid: riesci ad avviare la live ?
<Walid> akis24: certo
<Walid> akis24: è anche mooolto veloce
<akis24> Walid: sei arrivato al desktop ? oppure haiinstallato direttamente ?
<Walid> akis24: no sono ancora in live
<Walid> akis24: non è che devo attibare la virtualizzazione nelle opzioni di bios?
<akis24> quindi funziona tutto da live giusto ?
<Walid> Certo
<Walid> a parte che nn mi mostra il mouse
<akis24> Walid: devi installare su hard-disk suppongo giusto ?
<Walid> e che che nn mi apre la usb
<Walid> Yaa
<Walid> Vorrei salvare alcuni file su chiavetta perciò voglio che mela riconosca
<akis24> Walid: apri il terminale e dai sudo fdisk -l e metti tutto su paste
<akis24> !paste | Walid
<ubot-it> Walid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Walid> ehh ira
<Walid> ora ho il computer spento
<akis24> Walid: quando sara' accesso vieni e vediamo di che si tratta
<Walid> e volendo nn posso collegarmi a internet da ubuntu
<akis24> acceso*
<Walid> perché per collegarmi devo fare il collegamento da cavo usb
<Walid> Ma il problem a
<Walid> a
<Walid> il problema è che se nn posso collegare la usb nn posso neanche connettermi ad internet
<Walid> capisci?
<akis24> Walid: non riesco a seguirti ..
<Walid> Io mi connetto a internet tramite la chiavetta tim
<Walid> Che nn può di fatto leggermi
<akis24> Walid: provato da network manager a vedere se viene rilevata ?
<nino> walid : prova un'altra chiavetta, se non vede nemmeno la seconda spegni tutto e riparti con il live se non cambia nulla ricomincia col download come ti ho detto precedentemente e rimasterizza
<nino> walid molti errori dipendono da quello che ti ho detto precedentemente
<walid> Cioè sarebbe questa: http://www.topdigamma.it/informatica/migliore-chiavetta-internet-tim-e-un-modem-3g-4g-con-router-wifi/
<walid> la "chiavetta" è in fondo alla pagina
<belabe> Ciao a tutti.Ho appena installato nginx. sembra essere in running ma nessuno è in listening sulla porta 80
<belabe> il test da tutto ok
<belabe> cosa potrebbe essere?
<francesco2014> dopo che ho scaricato la versione.iso cosa cazzo devo fare?
<andrew892> ciao a tutti
<wadzi> sera
<andrew892_> chiedo una mano
<wadzi> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<andrew892_> collegandomi in terminale via ssh in remoto non mi si aggiorna la finestra
<andrew892_> tipo se do il comando top non si refresha automaticamente, o se do il comando watch non si aggiorna con delay di 2 secondi
<andrew892_> ho provato con lxterminal, xterm e gnome-terminal, quindi escludo un problema legato all'applicativo del terminale
<andrew892_> ho provato a collegarmi anche a più macchine su diversi provider e con tutti ho lo stesso problema
<andrew892_> sotto windows con putty invece non ho nessun problema, quindi non è nemmeno un problema remoto
<wadzi> stai usando ubuntu? quale distro?
<andrew892_> sto usando Lubuntu 14.04.1
<wadzi> non sono molto addentro alla questione ma potrebbe essere questione di permessi
<andrew892_> no lo escluderei, è un'installazione praticamente pulita del sistema
<wadzi> come super utente funziona?
<andrew892_> provo
<wadzi> ok
<andrew892_> ho provato a collegarmi in ssh da terminale locale di root, stesso problema
<andrew892_> anche a dare il comando top come root sulla macchina remota, stesso problema
<andrew892_> è abbastanza fastidioso
<wadzi> la macchina remota ha abilitato il servizio ssh?
<andrew892_> ...
<andrew892_> se non lo avesse abilitato non riuscirei nemmeno a collegarmi
<wadzi> ma la colleghi in ssh la macchina remota?
<wadzi> si
<andrew892_> scirvo in terminale "ssh utente@indirizzo-server"
<wadzi> prova con la grafica
<andrew892_> tipo?
<wadzi> ora non ricordo ma ci sono dei programmi che accedono con la grafica tipo putty anche con i sistemi linux
<wadzi> guarda qua se ti puo' essere utile http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto/OpenSsh
<andrew892_> ma anche se uso i tty facendo CTRL+ALT+F1,2,3,4,ecc da lo stesso problema
<wadzi> humm
<wadzi> mi sembra che putty ci sia anche per ubuntu
<andrew892_> si però è abbastanza ridicolo usare putty per collegarsi in ssh sotto linux....
<wadzi> :)
<wadzi> hai letto il wiki?
<wadzi> ci vogliono entrambi server e client ssh
<andrew892_> si ho letto
<wadzi> non ti aiuta?
<andrew892_> certo, lo so
<andrew892_> no
<wadzi> posso vedere dove si ferma la tua richiesta?
<wadzi> usa pastebin
<andrew892_> forse non hai capito bene che problema ho
<andrew892_> il collegamento si instaura
<wadzi> probabile
<andrew892_> riesco a dare comandi perfettamente
<andrew892_> ma il terminale non si aggirona automaticamente
<andrew892_> se non alla pressione dei tasti
<wadzi> il terminale remoto?
<andrew892_> se do il comando "top" che dovrebbe refresharsi ogni 1 o 2 secondi, non lo fa
<andrew892_> esatto, il terminale remoto a cui accedo in ssh
<wadzi> mah! come ti ripeto non ho nozioni specifiche a questo problema mi spiace
<cybernova> andrew892_, top si aggiorna di default ogni 3 secondi
<andrew892_> ok, grazie lo stesso
<wadzi> nada
<andrew892_> cybernova: esatto, e ho il problema che collegandomi in ssh e lanciando il comando top, questo non si aggiorna ogni 3 secondi, ma solo quando premo dei tasti
<cybernova> andrew892_, è molto strano, che versione è il server ssh sul computer remoto?
<andrew892_> cybernova: lo stesso vale per il comando watch, e tutti i comandi che dovrebbero stampare a video qualcosa ciclicamente
<andrew892_> cybernova: ho provato sia con un server ubutnu che con un server debian, sotto provider diversi, stesso problema
<cybernova> andrew892_, hai un server ssh in locale?
<andrew892_> cybernova: comunque escludo un problema remoto perchè sotto windows con putty funziona tutto alla perfezione
<andrew892_> cybernova: no ho un server ssh in remoto, ho due o tre VPS in giro per il mondo
<cybernova> andrew892_, se avevi un server ssh in locale potevi provare a collegarti a quello e vedere se ti dava lo stesso problema
<andrew892_> cybernova: potrei provare a installarlo e a collegarmi in ssh a localhost
<andrew892_> cybernova: provo
<andrew892_> cybernova: ok, collegandomi in ssh a localhost funziona correttamente, in remoto invece no
<cybernova> andrew892_, ma ogni quanto ti si aggiorna top, per esempio?
<andrew892_> cybernova: non si aggiorna
<andrew892_> cybernova: si avvia e resta così a tempo indefinito
<cybernova> andrew892_, sto guardando in giro per vedere se altri hanno lo stesso problema...non hai detto però la versione ssh del server
<andrew892_> cybernova: 1:5.9p1-5ubuntu1.4
<andrew892_> cybernova: e sull'altro server 1:6.0p1-4+deb7u1
<andrew892_> cybernova: io leggendo qua e la ho trovato che forse è un bug che coinvolge le schede grafiche nvidia
<cybernova> andrew892_, mhm mi pare strano
<andrew892_> cybernova: anche a me
<andrew892_> cybernova: perchè se fosse un bug dei driver video non andrebbe nemmeno in locale
<cybernova> andrew892_, se provi a fare una cosa del genere? ssh -t utente@host 'top'
<andrew892_> cybernova: provo
<andrew892_> cybernova: dando invio dopo l'inserimento della password non si vede nulla
<andrew892_> cybernova: premendo un tasto qualsiasi si vede la schermata di top
<andrew892_> cybernova: e ad ogni tasto che premo si aggiorna
<cybernova> andrew892_, sempre lo stesso problema
<andrew892_> cybernova: si
<andrew892_> cybernova: ma quel che mi stupisce è che è un'installazione pulita del sistema
<andrew892_> cybernova: non ho toccato nulla
<andrew892_> cybernova: a sto punto sono curioso di far girare la live e vedere se da lo stesso problema
<cybernova> andrew892_, prova, pare che nessuno abbia un problema del genere in giro lol
<andrew892_> cybernova: oppure provo a creare un nuovo utente pulito di tutti i file di configurazione nella homedir
<cybernova> andrew892_, ho letto che hai provato anche con superuser ma con gli stessi identici risultati
<andrew892_> cybernova: il nuovo utente ha lo stesso problema
<cybernova> andrew892_, nel file di configurazione del server o del client hai cambiato qualcosa?
<andrew892_> cybernova: provato a rimuovere con purge anche openssh-client e a reinstalare, niente
<andrew892_> cybernova: no
<andrew892_> sta cosa mi sta facendo diventare matto
<andrew892_> cybernova: facevo prima a formattare, installare ubuntu server e poi lxde
<cybernova> andrew892_, il firewall locale com'è impostato?
<andrew892_> cybernova: default
<cybernova> andrew892_, prova un'ultima coas
<andrew892_> cybernova: spara
<cybernova> andrew892_, prova così: ssh -o ServerAliveInterval=5 utente@host
<andrew892_> cybernova: allora, sembra meglio
<andrew892_> cybernova: se do il comando "top -d 1" in modo da farlo aggiornare ogni secondo si aggiorna ogni 5 secondi
<andrew892_> cybernova: se metto ServerAliveInterval=1 lo fa correttamente ogni secondo
<cybernova> andrew892_, probabilmente da qualche parte un firewall bloccava i pacchetti keepalive inviati dal server
<andrew892_> cybernova: ma nel sistema linux dici o nella rete locale?
<cybernova> andrew892_, ServerAliveInterval lo puoi impostare sul server così da non doverlo sempre utilizzare dal client
<cybernova> andrew892_, da qualche parte vengono scartati, non so se nella tua macchina oppure nel firewall della tua rete locale o da qualche altra parte
<cybernova> andrew892_, oppure è possibile che quello scartato sia il pacchetto di risposta al keepalive
<andrew892_> cybernova: ho visto che posso impostarlo anche in .ssh/config
<cybernova> andrew892_, si quello lo imposta nel client
<andrew892_> cybernova: comunque è una soluzione che aggira il problema, ma non lo risolve
<andrew892_> cybernova: ma per ora va benissimo così
<andrew892_> cybernova: indagherò meglio prossimamente.
<cybernova> andrew892_, il problema sta nei firewall comunque secondo me
<cybernova> andrew892_, qua spiega meglio: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/34004/how-does-tcp-keepalive-work-in-ssh
<andrew892_> cybernova: della rete non credo perchè stesso pc, stessa rete, sotto windows con putty funziona e se è lo stesso protocollo usa gli stessi pacchetti
<andrew892_> cybernova: quindi credo che sia del sistema linux
<andrew892> cybernova: notte, grazie
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-26
<Carlitos> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlitos> Ragazzi ho provato ad aggiungere un utente ma mi è uscito questo messaggio, che vuol dire? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12965944/
<Davide> Sera, purtroppo devo aver cancellato qualcosa di fondamentale è adesso il mio ubuntu è del tutto ingestibile.  Vorrei capire cosa fare,
<Davide> non c'è un modo per ripristinare la 15.10 da terminale?
<alfredo_> buongiorno
<cecchini> krabador, mi aiuti ad installare una Creative Live! Cam Vista IM (VF0420)
<alfredo_> Salve, come posso fare una scansione dei problemi del mio pc?
<glpiana> ola
<cecchini> glpiana, buon giorno
<cecchini>  glpiana mi aiuti ad installare una Creative Live! Cam Vista IM (VF0420)
<glpiana> cecchini, attaccala, in un terminale scrivi: lsusb       e copia qui la riga relativa alla webcam
<cecchini> ok
<cecchini> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/12969114/
<glpiana> cecchini, anche l'output di: dmesg | tail
<cecchini> ok
<cecchini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12969127/
<glpiana> cecchini, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/DriverOv51xJpeg
<cecchini> ok grazie molte
<cecchini> glpiana, sei sempre gentile ci provo ;)
<calimero_82> salve a tutti gli utenti del canale, il mio pc assemblato s'è spento da solo per 2 volte e ora che cerco di accenderlo si carica ma la schermata è nera e per spegnerlo devo premere il tasto dietro dell alimentatore, provato sia su lubuntu 14.04 che puppy
<calimero_82> può essersi rotta la MB ?
<calimero_82> ora si sta accendendo
<akis24> !chat | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nessuno> Ciao a tutti
<nessuno> Ho libuntu 14.04.3 lts
<nessuno> ldopo qualche minuto che guardo video su you tube si blocca tutto e devo forzare il riavvio
<nessuno> in genere video su internet....che fare ??
<Cameo11> Ragazzi ho installato il server FTP ma non riesco a dare i permessi di scrittura ai vari client, come si fa?
<Carlin0> quali client ?
<xjonny2013x> Buon giorno ho in problema installando ubuntu da sub
<glpiana> sarà l'umidità
<glpiana> xjonny2013x, a parte gli scherzi, esponi il tuo problema
<xjonny2013x> Quiet splash--
<ExPBoy> ?
<xjonny2013x> Non riesco a scriverlo tutto con il cellulare
<xjonny2013x> Quando premo installa ubuntu
<xjonny2013x> Mi da un errore strano che nn mi è mai successo
<xjonny2013x> Riprovo a scriverlo per i terzo
<xjonny2013x> Intero
<xjonny2013x> >/casper/vmlinuz initrd=/casper/initrd.lz file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash--
<glpiana> xjonny2013x, quello non è un errore, è la stringa di avvio
<xjonny2013x> E che devo fare ?
<glpiana> xjonny2013x, premi invio e aspetti. ma prima di instllare ti conviene provarlo (prova ubuntu senza installare)
<SkisieMorto> buongiorno
<SkisieMorto> avrei un problema con l'istallazione, qualcuno è disposto a darmi una mano?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | SkisieMorto
<ubot-it> SkisieMorto: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<xjonny2013x> Eccomi di nuovo scusate
<glpiana> xjonny2013x, premi invio e aspetti. ma prima di instllare ti conviene provarlo (prova ubuntu senza installare)
<xjonny2013x> Mi dicevi a qst punto cosa faccio ?
<SkisieMorto> nell'installazione di ubuntu, dopo che ho già fatto il boot dal cd ecc. mi trovo nel desktop del nuovo sistema operativo e clicco su installazione di ubuntu.
<xjonny2013x> Già fatte entrance
<xjonny2013x> Entrambe
<SkisieMorto> però non trovo l'opzione di installare ubuntu a fianco di windows
<SkisieMorto> pls help
<glpiana> SkisieMorto, windows non deve essere in stato di sospensione ed eventuali fast boot devono essere disabilitati
<SkisieMorto> ho windows 7 su questo laptop e la guida mi ha detto che non dovevo disattivare alcun fast boot
<SkisieMorto> questo è il problema
<glpiana> SkisieMorto, ok, se non vuoi non farlo
<SkisieMorto> no certo che voglio farlo ma non so dove cominciare
<SkisieMorto> devo rientrare in windows?
<glpiana> SkisieMorto, sì, certo. è una opzione di windows, ma non so dirti di preciso dove trovarla. cerca su google o chiedi in apposito canale
<glpiana> !windows | SkisieMorto
<ubot-it> SkisieMorto: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<SkisieMorto> grazie mille ti faccio sapere come va
<xxyy17> buongiorno a tutti, c'è qualcuno disposto a darmi una mano cortesemente? Ed avere tanta pazienza?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | xxyy17
<ubot-it> xxyy17: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<xxyy17> in pratica ieri cercavo di eliminare un file recuperato dopo averlo definitivamente cestinato. Ho applicato da terminale sudo nautilus per eliminarlo, ma senza esito in quanto il file era bloccato. Alchè ho proseguito ridigitando da comando la stessa funzione di nautilus e nulla. Decido pertanto di chiudere il terminale e riavvio il pc. Al riavvio
<xxyy17> magicamente mi è sparito tutto e dico tutto, icone desktop, programmi, foto , documenti ed è come se fosse in sessione ospite, solo che non lo è. Inoltre se decido di passare ad ospite non mi fa accedere, da il cursore di caricamento ma all'inifinito. Cosa potrebbe essere accaduto? Grazie
<xxyy17> spero sia una cosa reversibile, perchè sinceramente ho fatto molta attenzione ai messaggi che il sistema avrebbe dovuto mandarmi, nel caso di operazioni delicate o irreversibili, ma niente di tutto ciò è accaduto. Tant'è difatti che il file che avrei dovuto eliminare ancora lì era rimasto prima che il pc impazzisse
<glpiana> xxyy17, mi assicurerei anzitutto della presenza dei tuoi dati. apri un terminale
<glpiana> xxyy17, scrivi: ls
<xxyy17> fatto
<glpiana> xxyy17, dovresti visualizzare le directory Documenti Scrivania Immagini e quant'altro
<xxyy17> si
<xxyy17> vedo
<glpiana> xxyy17, controlla di avere dei contenuti, ad esempio, in Documenti con il comando: ls Documenti
<xxyy17> mi dice: ls: impossibile accedere a documenti: File o directory non esistente
<xxyy17> devo buttare il pc?
<glpiana> xxyy17, D maiuscola
<xxyy17> ah scusa
<xxyy17> nulla, mi riporta a capo
<glpiana> xxyy17, avevi file in Documenti?
<xxyy17> si
<glpiana> xxyy17, scrivi: whoami
<xxyy17> mi da il mio nome
<xxyy17> quindi la mia sessione
<glpiana> xxyy17, apri nautilus, senza sudo mi raccomando
<glpiana> xxyy17, controlla le varie directory della home. ci sono tuoi file residui da qualche parte?
<xxyy17> va bene, vado
<glpiana> xxyy17, dimmi una cosa: hai per caso la home su partizione dedicata?
<xxyy17> allora solo in immagini mi ritrovo i file che avrei voluto eliminare ieri
<xxyy17> no no, è di fabbrica, non ho mai toccato nulla dall'acquisto
<xxyy17> nelle altre cartelle il vuoto invece
<glpiana> xxyy17, pc con ubuntu preinstallato?
<xxyy17> si
<glpiana> xxyy17, nel terminale dai: sudo fdisk -l               e copia l'output su pastebin!paste | xxyy17
<glpiana> !paste | xxyy17
<ubot-it> xxyy17: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xxyy17> fatto
<glpiana> xxyy17, l'indirizzo della pagina pe rcortesia
<xxyy17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12970165/
<glpiana> xxyy17, nel cestino di nautilus vedi qualcosa?
<glpiana> secondo me hai cancellato tutto
<xxyy17> vuoto
<xxyy17> possibile? Stavo eliminando solo un file che è ancora presente nella cartella di immagini in nautilus
<glpiana> xxyy17, hai usato nautilus con sudo o con l'utente root?
<xxyy17> con sudo
<glpiana> allora nulla. secondo me hai cancellato tutto. un comando per controllare ancora una cosa
<glpiana> xxyy17, du -h --max-depth=1
<xxyy17> ma come ho fatto a cancellare tutto? Questo non riesco a spiegarmi
<xxyy17> ok scritto
<xxyy17> mi è uscito un elenco
<glpiana> quando termina e ti ridà il prompt vediamone l'output su pastebin
<xxyy17> ha terminato subito, è stato un istante dopo il comando
<glpiana> vediamo  l'output
<xxyy17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12970211/
<glpiana> xxyy17, in pratica ti son rimaste solo le immagini, giusto?
<xxyy17> si
<xxyy17> ma nemmeno immagini, solo cartelle con lucchetto
<xxyy17> le mie immagini che avevo, nemmeno quelle più
<glpiana> xxyy17, quella è solo questione di permessi. se vuoi possiamo correggere subito da terminale
<Alberto> a chi posso  chiedere per un problema di avvio di ubuntu?
<xxyy17> se si può recuperare ben volentieri
<glpiana> xxyy17, scrivi: sudo chown -R andrea:andrea Immagini
<glpiana> Alberto, esponi il problema senza rivolgerti a nessuno in particolare
<xxyy17> mi riporta a capo
<xxyy17> ho riportato la stringa per come è scritto
<glpiana> xxyy17, ma ora da nautilus dovresti poter aprire le cartelle e visualizzarne il contenuto
<xxyy17> sono in nautilus ma aprendo le cartelle non vedo nulla
<xxyy17> solo file system vedo
<xxyy17> ed immagini con le cartelle bloccate
<xxyy17> ora però le cartelle di immagini non hanno più lucchetto
<Alberto> Sto  cercando da giorni di far partire ubuntu da virtual box ma ogni volta che tento di far partire la macchina mi dice: Apertura di una sessione per la macchina virtuale non riuscita
<krabador> Alberto: riguarda VB
<krabador> Alberto: chiedi in #virtualbox
<Alberto> chiedo direttamenti li allora?
<Alberto> direttamente*
<krabador> si, noi ti si aiuta su installazioni reali
<Alberto> scusate il disturbo, grazie mille.
<xxyy17> posso fare altre operazioni?
<glpiana> xxyy17, quindi adesso entri nelle directory sotto a Immagini?
<xxyy17> si accedo ad immagini, ma pure prima
<glpiana> xxyy17, hai detto che avevi le directory col lucchetto prima. se hanno il lucchetto non puoi visualizzarle
<xxyy17> si le directory erano con il lucchetto prima, ma mi faceva comunque accedere all'interno
<xxyy17> ora non c'è più il lucchetto ed accedo ugualmente
<glpiana> e ci sono immagini?
<xxyy17> con la differenza che con il lucchetto non mi faceva eliminare  nulla, si ci sono ma sono troncate, sono rovinate o non si aprono
<xxyy17> in pratica mi serviva recuperare delle foto che accidentalmente erano state cancellate e svuotate a seguito dal cestino, è da li che  è nato tutto il casino
<xxyy17> chiedo scusa non c'è nessuno che può darmi una mano? È  da ieri che sto cercando a voi di risolvermi un problema cortesemente
<xxyy17> l'utente che mi stava seguendo è andato via
<Carlin0> xxyy17, ma ora cosa devi fare : tentare di recuperare o cancellare ?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | xxyy17
<ubot-it> xxyy17: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<xxyy17> sto tentando di recuperare
<xxyy17> non mi appare più nulla da quando ho provato solo ad eliminare un file di immagini con nautilus
<Carlin0> xxyy17, tutto ciò non ha a che fare col supporto ...
<xxyy17> riavviando il pc, è come se avessi perso tutto
<Carlin0> !chat | xxyy17
<ubot-it> xxyy17: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xxyy17> ed il supporto tecnico in questo caso non serve? Non rientra nelle competenze recuperare ciò che è andato perso?
<xxyy17> o presumibilmente perso
<Carlin0> supporto riguarda solo problemi con il OS
<cristian_c> Carlin0: quoto
<xxyy17> e il perdere file non per mia mano non è OS?
<xxyy17> da nautilus per intenderci
<xxyy17> giusto per capire, non sono polemico
<cristian_c> xxyy17: senti, è qualcosa che prescinde dall'os
<cristian_c> se non ti va di leggere la documentazione ufficiale di testdisk, photorec e compagnia bella, noi non ci possiamo fare niete
<cristian_c> niente
<xxyy17> va bene
<xxyy17> grazie lo stesso
<Panda11> non riesco ad accedere all'interfaccia web di amule, cosa può essere?
<cristian_c> Panda11: ?
<cristian_c> Panda11: di cosa stiamo parlando, esattamente?
<Panda11> cristian_c: ho installato amule e dalle impostazioni ho attivato il controllo da remoto (webserver), solo che se mi collego all'indirizzo del pc con la porta specifica non mi fa connettere
<Carlin0> Panda11, sei dietro a un router ?
<Panda11> Carlin0:sono dietro ad un router ma ho già aperto le porte
<Panda11> infatti ad esempio l'interfaccia di transmission la vedo anche da remoto mentre quella di amule non la vedo neanche se provo a connettermi da un pc sulla stessa lan
<Carlin0> Panda11, sudo iptables --list-rules
<Carlin0> Panda11, metti in pastebint
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Panda11> Carlin0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12970629/
<Carlin0> Panda11, il firewall è completamente aperto , quindi il problema può solo essere tra router e macchina
<Panda11> Carlin0: posso dare qualche comando da terminale per verificare se effettivamente riconosce le porte come aperte?
<Carlin0> Panda11, dal terminale puoi controllare solo la macchina stessa e non il router
<Panda11> !amule
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<akis24> Davide:  e bastaaaa ...
<Panda11> Carlin0:hai qualche consiglio per risolvere?
<Carlin0> Panda11, il problema è nel router , non saprei
<cristian_c> !chat | Panda11
<ubot-it> Panda11: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Waterfall> ciao a tutti
<Waterfall> volevo fare una domanda secondo voi è possibile mettere due versioni di ubuntu sulla stessa chiavetta?
<cristian_c> Waterfall: installazione SU usb?
<Waterfall> si
<Waterfall> vedo di spiegarmi meglio
<Waterfall> volevo fare un kit di emergenza con una live di ubuntu
<krabador> Waterfall, puoi modificare una live di ubuntu con quello che ti serve e farci una chiavetta
<Waterfall> solo che molte volte mi capitano dei pc che sono troppo vecchi per versioni superiori della 11
<krabador> dopo averla modificata
<krabador> Waterfall, pc troppo vecchi... lasciali stare in discarica ;)
<Waterfall> concordo con te ^_^
<Waterfall> ma il problema è che quando ti dicono "ti pago" un pensierino ce lo fai
<krabador> Waterfall, possono pagarti quanto ti pare, ma non si resuscitano i morti
<Carlin0> Waterfall, usare 2 chiavette ? (visto che ti pagano)
<krabador> hardware di piu' di 10 anni ormai, è un miracolo se si accende, e se si accende possono essere molte le cose che non vanno
<Carlin0> !chat | Waterfall
<ubot-it> Waterfall: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<camminante> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | camminante
<ubot-it> camminante: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<camminante> dove trovo i repositari di ubuntu 15.04?
<Carlin0> !repo | camminante
<ubot-it> camminante: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<akis24> vuole il download
<akis24> !download | camminante
<Carlin0> dici ?
<ubot-it> camminante: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<akis24> eh si
<Carlin0> parla difficile :P
<akis24> aspettiamo .. e sapremo
<krabador> camminante, che ci devi fare con il repo?
<krabador> vuoi scaricarti tutto il repo di 15.04?
<camminante> li avrei inseriti in sources-list
<camminante> ma manca tantissimo software
<Carlin0> camminante, nel sources.list di cosa ?
<krabador> camminante, se hai 15.04, una volta installata, sono tutti abilitati
<camminante> ni
<krabador> camminante, puoi controllare graficamente, aprendo il terminale
<krabador> camminante, si
<krabador> a meno di non fare operazioni strane
<camminante> ho provato ad istallare gnome.games e mancano tutte le dipendenze
<krabador> camminante, terminale, software-properties-gtk , controlli nella prima tab
<camminante> ok
<camminante> non sono pratico di ubuntu
<krabador> camminante, aggiorna al piu' presto a 15.10
<krabador> che tra poco 15.04 non è piu' supportata
<camminante> ok
<camminante> grazie per ora
<camminante> buona giornata a tutti
<akis24> Davide: mi raccomando eh ...sistema la connessione
<akis24> macche' te pareva
<Carlin0> manco ti caga
<domemanc> salve
<domemanc> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare ad installare multifunzione samsung scx4100?
<domemanc> driver naturalmente
<akis24> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/SamsungSCX4100
<krabador> we , fresca fresca
<Carlin0> solo 6 anni
<domemanc> not found
<nessuno> Ci riprovo:Ho installato da un peio di settimane Lubuntu 14.04.3 lts Quando guardo video su you tube e in genere video on line dopo un minuto due si blocca tutto e devo forzare il riavvio . Potete darmi una dritta per favove ?
<domemanc> We're sorry, but the printer ID you provided was not found in our database.
<krabador> nessuno, freeze completo?
<domemanc> The page you requested is not available
<domemanc> Sorry, we are having a problem executing your request.
<domemanc> It is possible your bookmark is old one or you just meet broken link.
<krabador> nessuno, si muove il mouse?
<Carlin0> nessuno, parlaci de tuo pc : che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<domemanc> 2 pagine non trovate
<krabador> ok domemanc , leggi sempre la guida
<krabador> domemanc, vai nel sito samsung a scaricare quel driver
<nessuno> cioe'? mi dovresti spiegare meglio per favore..
<krabador> nessuno, ecco, sei tu che dovresti spiegarmi meglio
<Carlin0> nessuno, parlaci de tuo pc : che cpu ha e quanta ram ?   ← cosa non ti è chiaro ?
<nessuno> pentium 4 cpu 3.00 ghz 1 gb di ram
<krabador> nessuno, intendo , se il pc si blocca completamente, che non si muove neanche il mouse
<nessuno> no non si muove piu niente tutto bloccato e fa un suono ritmico come se si bloccasse un brano e ripete costantemente quella nota
<krabador> nessuno, è hardware
<krabador> nessuno, sudo apt-get install  pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<domemanc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12971336/
<domemanc> ho estratto tutto sul desktop
<krabador> domemanc, devi nel terminale andare nella cartella di estrazione
<krabador> se è il desktop , cd /home/utente/Scrivania
<krabador> domemanc, se scrivi veramente cosi', senza mettere il tuo nomeutente, ti caccio, ti avverto
<domemanc> la estraggo direttamente dal terminale vuoi dire?
<krabador> domemanc, ...
<krabador> domemanc, estrai questo file, in una qualsiasi cartella
<krabador> il terminale non è una cosa astratta che fa le cose a caso, agisce per cartelle
<krabador> devi aprire il terminale, e nel terminale stesso andare nella cartella di estrazione di questi file
<krabador> files
<krabador> domemanc, è cosi' anche su windows..
<nessuno> ho eseguito tutto da terminale
<nessuno> riavvio e provo?
<krabador> beh, in bocca al lupo
<krabador> nessuno,
<krabador> vai con Dio
<domemanc> mi arrendo
<krabador> domemanc, mi spiace, entro i primi 3 minuti, il 99% degli utenti, familiarizza con "cd /percorso/cartella/ "
<krabador> magari copiando il percorso cartella dal gestore files,
<krabador> che con ctrl l, fa apparire tutto il percorso
<domemanc> in effetti ancora ho molto da imparare sono da poco nel mondo linux
<akis24> domemanc:  o apri il terminale nella cartella dove risiede il file e dai  sudo ./install.sh  oppure dal terminale  in parole povere  sudo ./percorso/file/install.sh  questo è il massimo che riesco dirti per essere chiaro .
<krabador> certo, copiare ed incollare un percorso cartella, è una difficoltà solo di linux.
<Panda11> domanda ignorante, come vedere i file e cartelle nascosti?
<krabador> ctrl h
<krabador> dal gestore files
<Panda11> ook grazie
<Lio86> ciao
<Lio86> buonasera a tutti
<Lio86> avrei una domanda da porre
<Lio86> premesso che non ho mai usato ubuntu, mi piacerebbe provare. ho recuperato un pc un po datato come il dell latitude d820
<Lio86> vorrei provare a mettere la versione 32 di ubuntu
<Lio86> cosa che sto facendo
<Lio86> ma sono andato sul sito della dell e non son riuscito a trovare ovviamente nessun tipo di divrer
<Lio86> driver
<Lio86> ora compe posso procedere per una buona configurazione del pc?
<krabador> Lio86, se l'hardware è supportato , se ne occupa il kernel
<krabador> Lio86, che cpu , quanta ram, e che scheda video c'è, in quel notebook ?
<Lio86> ah ok e come si puo fare a vedere se ubuntu riesce a riconoscere tutto?
<krabador> Lio86, scarichi una iso , fai un supporto di installazione, lo mandi in avvio, apri la sessione prova, e vedi se va
<camminante> buona sera a tutti
<Lio86> mmm i dettagli non li so ancora... perche non son ancora riuscito ad accenderlo... prima era in uno stato pietoso... ora sto installando ubuntu
<krabador> Lio86, se stai installando ed è partito, già sei a piu' della metà dell'opera
<Lio86> ok provo e se riesco scrivero direttamente da quel pc :D
<krabador> tra l'altro che fai, inizi ad installare, e poi chiedi informazioni?
<Lio86> hihih
<krabador> eh
<Lio86> si perche ho due pc e non vedevo l'iora di iniziare
<Lio86> sapevo di poter chiedere aiuto da un altro pc :d
<krabador> Lio86, in ogni caso linux non è sinonimo di rottami, sebbene l'enorme elasticità che lo contraddistingue
<camminante> ho un problema con l'avanzamento da 15.04 a 15.10
<camminante> mi da una marea di errori
<krabador> camminante, fa un'installazione pulita, dopo esserti fatto il backup
<Lio86> grazie cmq delle informazioni ... buona serata ci si rivede qu...
<krabador> camminante, fa un pastebin degli errori
<camminante> era per provare l'avanzamento....
<krabador> fa un pastebin degli errori
<krabador> !pastebin | camminante
<ubot-it> camminante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> camminante, come stai provando a fare l'avanzamento
<camminante> copiati in pastebin
<camminante> come lo inserisco qui?
<krabador> copia e incolla , del link dopo "premere paste" , lo sai fare?
<camminante> http://pastebin.com/7QhUXUuN
<camminante> sto provando l'avanzamento di versione
<krabador> camminante, e cosa fa, si blocca, esce
<krabador> descrivi
<camminante> ho fatto un'istallazione minimale ubuntu mate e aggiunto poco software
<krabador> cosa fa, quando provi la procedura di aggiornamento ?
<camminante> ho postato gli errori li vedi?
<krabador> camminante, oh, senti, o rispondi , o non ha senso che stai qui
<camminante> col pastebin
<krabador> quello è un pastebin che dice delle cose, mi vuoi descrivere cosa fa?
<camminante> sto passando da una scheda all'altra
<camminante> gia mi trovo piuttosto male con ubuntu
<camminante> sono abituato a debian
<camminante> sono usciti quegli errori
<camminante> non carica dei repositary
<camminante> dice cosi
<camminante> tutto qui
<krabador> camminante, da terminale, da finestra, si blocca e ti chiede di uscire
<krabador> "tutto qui"
<camminante> no non si blocca
<krabador> non ti far tirare le parole con la tenagli a
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> e ti sembra un'informazione da poco?
<camminante> divce che non è possibile caricare degli archivi
<krabador> camminante, ma sta proseguendo la procedura?
<krabador> camminante, le capisci le domande?
<krabador> o essere abituato a debian, te lo preclude?
<camminante> dice di controllare la cossione ma va benissimo la connessione
<camminante> no la procedura è ferma ovvio
<krabador> in questo momento in che stato sta?
<camminante> errori nell'avanzamento
<camminante> ferma
<camminante> l'avanzamento da errori
<camminante> e quindi non va avanti
<krabador> finalmente informazioni utili. L'avanzamento puo' dare errori che non ne compromettono il proseguimento
<camminante> si è chiuso
<camminante> ora controlla gli aggiornamenti e poi mi dara gli errori
<krabador> camminante, chiudi la procedura di installazione , disabilita (e ripristina, nel caso abbiano sostituito pacchetti originali dei repo) PPA, apri il terminale, software-properties-gtk , dopo aver verificato di non avere realmente problemi di connessione, e metti i repositories del server principale internazionale
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra, sudo apt-get update , e riprovi a far andare la procedura di aggiornamento
<camminante> la connessione è ok
<krabador> e su questo ci fidiamo
<camminante> dove prendo i repositary internazionali?
<krabador> camminante, ma leggi quello che ti si scrive?
<camminante> è 1100 kb quindi ok
<krabador> o in debian non serve?
<krabador> terminale --- software-properties-gtk
<krabador> lo fai dalla prima tab "scarica da"
<camminante> ok
<camminante> debian è completamente diversa
<camminante> meno automatismi
<camminante> si inserisce tutto manualmente
<camminante> è piu semplice
<krabador> camminante, beh, una finestra da vedere è complessa, vero?
<krabador> camminante, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<camminante> nell'elenco server
<camminante> qual'è quello internazionale?
<krabador> camminante, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<camminante> la vequello è per vedere la versione
<camminante> la 15.04
<camminante> non ho ancora aggiornato
<krabador> camminante, manda lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> o puoi uscire dal canale supporto
<camminante> inizia l'aggiornamento
<camminante> ma non ho cambiato server non so come si chiama quello internazionale da scegliere nell'elenco
<camminante> ora sceglie i canali vediamo se da errore
<camminante> la velocita di connessione è al massimo comunque
<krabador> camminante, beh, dai , puoi uscire dal canale supporto , visto che fai come ti pare, non evadi le richieste dello staff ,e "server principale" era difficile da selezionare, in un menu a tendina, a caratteri cubitali
<camminante> ok
<camminante> adesso sta facendo l'aggiornamento
<camminante> il mio problema è utilizzare il software apposito
<leo1986> ciao
<leo1986> qualcuno ha mai installato Odoo?
<alex941211> salve
<mzzntn95> ciao ragazzi qualcuno puo darmi una mano
<ukulele> sera, potete consigliarmi un indicatore di temperatura hardware da mettere nel pannello di xubuntu? grazie
<panda11> Dopo aver dato il comando "sudo tar jxvf pacchetto.tar.bz2" per scompattare un file quest'ultimo dove in che cartella viene scompattato di default?
<ygjdtyk> ho ubuntu 13.04, e se voglio aggiornarlo mi dice che la versione non è più in uso. come faccio ad aggiornarmi alla 15.10?
<sgsh> ho ubuntu 13.04 e non riesco ad aggiornarla a 15.10 perchè dice che la versione non è più in uso. come posso fare?
<krabador> sgsh, scaricare la iso di 15.10,e fare installazione pulita
<sgsh> mantengo lo stesso i dati?
<krabador> sgsh, quando installi, scegli "altro" , seleziioni la vecchia root, ti assicuri che non sia settata per la formattazione, vai avanti
<sgsh> ok grazie
<krabador> sgsh, solo che sono passati anni dalla 13.04 alla 15.01
<krabador> 15.10
<Kahori> ciao ragazzi ho scaricato il client di Heroes of Newerth ma non riesco a lanciarlo.. ho già cambiato i permessi di esecuzione e ho provato da terminale ma niente..
<krabador> sgsh, conviene fare il backup dei dati ed installare nuovamente
<sgsh> ho sia windows 10 che ubuntu, in 2 partizioni separate, e in ubuntu non ho nessun file, posso installare tranquillamente senza fare il backup e senza toccare i dati di windows?
<krabador> sgsh, se non hai dati in ubuntu, che problema ti fai?
<krabador> riesegui installazione pulita sulla stessa vecchia partizione ubuntu
<krabador> settala pure per la formattazione
<krabador> sgsh, se hai uefi assicurati che il bootloader, finisca nella partizione efi
<krabador> ed amen.
<sgsh> OK GRAZIE
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-27
<glpiana> ola
<Guest69996> Buongiorno ragazzi. Ho bisogno di consulenza. Mi sono costruito un piccolo Nas su base ubuntu server con una leggerissima interfaccia grafica Xfce. Volendolo controllare da remoto installo vnc. In caso di riavvio del server il boot prevede l-arrivo alla schermata di log per l-interfaccia grafica di Xfce. Ma in quel caso non e ancora attivo Vnc. com
<Guest69996> e posso fare a loggarmi da remoto.?
<glpiana> Guest69996, ti logghi in ssh e lo utilizzi da riga di comando
<Guest69996> avendo windows sull'atro pc, utilizzo Putty.?
<ExPBoy> quindi ssh
<glpiana> Guest69996, sì, può essere una soluzione. oppure metti il login automatico su ubuntu, così entra direttamente in interfaccia grafica
<Guest69996> Ok.. faccio qualche prova. Nel caso vi disturbo ancora.. Per il momento grazie di cuore.. Gentilissimi come sempre.
<Guest69996> Scusate. sono di nuovo qui. ma devo editare lightdm.conf.?
<glpiana> Guest69996, http://askubuntu.com/questions/530072/how-to-auto-login-in-xubuntu
<Guest69996> Richiedo scusa.... seguendo le indicazione del link precedente, non ho possibilità di andare a rimuovere la password, perchè non  ho la parte grafica inerente agli utenti e gruppi .. :-(
<Carlin0> Guest69996, perchè devi rimuovere la pass ?
<Guest69996> per fare accesso automatico
<Guest69996> ho sbagliato a scrivere.. non rimuovere... ma non chiedere
<Carlin0> Guest69996,  ma su un server ? o per avere login all'interfaccia grafica ?
<Guest69996> per avere login diretto all'interfaccia grafica tramite vnc... non potrei entrare in remoto sul server nas che sto costruendomi perchè in caso di riavvio sel server mi chiederebbe login per entrare in xfce
<Carlin0> Guest69996, basta che cambi editor di testo da usare , nel link postato si parla di mousepad , da riga di comando puoi usare nano o vim
<Guest69996> ma fino a li in ogni caso ci arrivo...
<Guest69996> il problema è dopo... credo che richieda azioni su interfaccia grafica...
<Guest69996> To remove password on resume, right-click the system tray power icon then Preferences. This brings up the XFCE power manager (Alternatively you can navigate to XFCE/Settings/Settings Manager/Power Manager). Click Extended in the left pane. Uncheck Lock screen when going for suspend/hibernate.
<Guest69996> The last place is XFCE/System/Users and Groups. If it's set "Password: Asked on login" you can change that but it's really not necessary and this did not work for me.
<Carlin0> credi o hai provato ?
<Guest69996> ho installato una versione minimale di Xfce... molto light
<Guest69996> ho provato e non ho la voce utenti e gruppi
<glpiana> Guest69996, se il sistema quando spegne lo schermo non ti richiede la password il problema non si pone
<glpiana> Guest69996, per l'ultimo punto, il tizio dice che quella modifica a lui non ha funzionato, quindi è probabile che non serva a nulla
<Guest69996> glpiana.... allo stato attuale se riavvio il server mi arriva alla schermata di login per entrare in xfce dove devo inserire password
<glpiana> Guest69996, pur avendo modificato /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-xubuntu.conf?
<Guest69996> non ho ancora provato... asp...
<glpiana> Guest69996, allora è normale che non sia cambiato nulla, non avendo ancora tu fatto nulla :D
<ExPBoy> lol
<Guest69996> non ho provato pensando di dover eliminare la richiesta di pass
<Guest69996> faccio e provo
<Carlin0> Guest69996, quella operazione infatti elimina la richiesta
<Guest62833> Rieccomi..... Funziona :-)
<Guest62833> chieo un altra cosa a voi guru... mi consigliate vino o altro server vnc.?
<doom_> salve ! ho combinato un casino nel cambiare la password nel pannello  Nome utente l'ho impostato come utente normale e ho cambiato la psw,prima era amministratore
<doom_> ed ora dal terminale mi da questo errore:  non è nel file sudoers. Questo evento verrà segnalato
<doom_> ho fatto una ricerca su internet ma non sono sicuro che sia la soluzione giusta per me e non vorrei combinare altri casini
<ndrg> Dopo l'installazione di kubuntu 15.10 mi si presentano i seguenti problemi: 1. Glitch in alto. 2. Niente audio sulle cuffie. 3 Non memorizza le scorciatoie globali
<ExPBoy> ndrg, ma prima di installarlo hai provato da live?
<ndrg> Da live niente glich ma rimane  problema di audio
<doom_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare per quello che ho scritto sopra?
<ExPBoy> ndrg, e hai installato ugualmente?
<ndrg> Le scorciatoie non saprei come testarle
<ndrg> L'audio non era un problema. Il glitch  mi si  è presentato dopo
<ExPBoy> usi hdmi?
<ndrg> No ma ho ma ho la scheda
<ExPBoy> che scheda?
<ndrg> pastebin.com/pbR8SN3L
<ExPBoy> intendevo la scheda video
<ExPBoy> ndrg, prova a leggere qui   http://askubuntu.com/questions/688649/kubuntu-wily-upgrade-screen-glitch
<ndrg> Ok
<ndrg> Cmq pastebin.com/qjqVH6Ua
<ndrg> C'è tutto il lspci
<ExPBoy> ok
<ExPBoy> prova a vedere se si sistema come proposto da quel post
<ExPBoy> altro non so dirti
<ndrg> Domanda stupida. Qual'è il kernel giusto? linux-image-3.4.0-4-goldifish o linux-image-generic?
<ExPBoy> io uso il generic
<ExPBoy> poi se è quello giusto... non so dirti
<ndrg> Mi sono reso conto che il genric mi rimanda a 4.2
<ExPBoy> eh
<ndrg> Scusa mi è saltata la connessione
<Carlin0> ndrg, quel kernel goldifish ad occhio direi che non proviene dai repo ufficiali
<ndrg> Impossibile: ho solo repo ufficiali
<ndrg> Ho appena controllato a mano
<ndrg> Cmq sto scaricando da browser i due deb( image+headers della 3.19.0 )
<Carlin0> ndrg, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ExPBoy> ma perchè?
<Carlin0> !paste | ndrg
<ubot-it> ndrg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> ndrg, tieniti quello di defoult
<ndrg> Ho seguito il tuo consiglio
<ExPBoy> poi vedi tu
<ndrg> Aggiungere lo xorg.conf non cambia
<Carlin0> ndrg, cmq kde 5 è abbastanza immaturo
<ndrg> Ancora?
<ExPBoy> ndrg, se incasini con kernel strani....
<ExPBoy> poi non venire qui a chiedere :)
<Carlin0> e quel kernel non è nei repo (ho controllato)
<ndrg> Al peggio piallo tutto
<Carlin0> classico atteggiamento da utente win
<ndrg> :)
<ndrg> Cmq qui c'è lo show del kernel
<ndrg> Pastebin.com/WMX9rhMp
<Carlin0> ndrg, This page has been removed!
<ndrg> Si scusa li sto scrivendo a mano
<ndrg> pastebin.com/WMX8rhMp
<Carlin0> ndrg, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin questo
 * Ilyan salve a tutti :)
<ndrg> Pastebin.com/L1Fesc6S
<ndrg> Cmq ora devo andarr in mensa. Tra un ora ripiglio il pc
<lovedevil> Buon pomeriggio
<lovedevil> avrei un problema...c'è nessuno?
<gigirock> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<lovedevil> ultimamente mi trovo di fronte a questo problema.Utilizzo vnc sul mio pc di casa per collegarmi al mio server dove ho installato vncserver.Premetto che sul server ho la versione di ubuntu 12.04 server.Dopo aver chiuso una sessione,se vado a riaprirla il giorno dopo vnc mi risponde così...too many security failure...per ripristinarlo poi devo riavvi
<lovedevil> are il server..utilizzare di nuovo il comando vncserver -geometry 1280x800 -depth 16 :porta e tutto funziona di nuovo fino alla prossima sessione
<gigirock> lovedevil, non conosco le feature dell'applicazione vncserver ma non e' che devi scrivere vncserver parametri & in maniera che rimanga caricato in memoria come daemon ?
<gigirock> oppure qualcosa del tipo /etc/init.d/blabla.sh ?
<lovedevil> ciao..premetto che non sono molto pratico di comandi..ma questa cosa mi succede da qualche tempo..prima non ho mai avuto problemi
<gigirock> VNC® Server has a 'blacklisting' scheme that blocks an IP address after five unsuccessful connection attempts. The IP address is initially blocked for ten seconds, but this doubles for each unsuccessful attempt thereafter lovedevil
<lovedevil> quindi che dovrei fare?
<gigirock> lovedevil, non e' un bug , qualcuno tenta di collegarsi continuamente su quella porta
<Guest88637> salve ho scaricato l'immagine iso di ubuntu 15.10 32bit e creato il dvd, quando avvio il computer da cd non parte
<Carlin0> Guest88637, come l'hai creato il dvd ?
<Guest88637> con il programma cdburn per masterizzare
<krabador> !iso | Guest33273
<ubot-it> Guest33273: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Carlin0> hai masterizzato come dati o come immagine ?
<krabador> se il dvd è stato creato correttamente , il supporto è compatibile con il firmware del lettore, che non ha problemi di vecchiaia, ed il bios è stato impostato correttamente non ci sono problemi di sorta
<Guest88637> come dati, infatti con winxp vedo tutte le cartelle
<akis24> Guest88637: masterizzza come file immagine e imposta il lettore cd da bios come prima periferica di avvio
<krabador> Guest88637, non andare ad intuito, anche su cose che sembrano scontate
<Guest88637> ho creato due dvd me per entrambre lo stesso problema
<Guest88637> Nome SO Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<Guest88637> Versione 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
<Guest88637> Produttore SO Microsoft Corporation
<Guest88637> Nome sistema PCMAXDATA
<Guest88637> Produttore sistema MAXDATA
<Guest88637> Modello sistema P5VDC-TVM
<Carlin0> che poi sto pc non avrà i requisiti minimi ...
<krabador> Carlin0, shhh, non dirlo mai
<Carlin0> eh , poi torna e attacca col disco "... ma gira lento"
<krabador> mai dire che un masterizzatore cd 40x  non puo' masterizzare a quella velocità in un pentium166
<krabador> con 16 mb ram
<Carlin0> !iso | ivanga segui la guida
<ubot-it> ivanga segui la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ivanga> ok provo e vi farò sapere grazie
<krabador> ivanga, non c'è da provare, le iso non si masterizzano a caso
<krabador> ma in un solo modo
<panda11> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lvpo> un consiglio gentilmente. come faccio a scoprire nome utente e password di MySql/MariaDB...?
<krabador> !chat | Lvpo
<ubot-it> Lvpo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lvpo> ok grazie
<MACROS68> HO UN PACKARD BELL EASY NOTE MZ MA NON RIESCO A INIZIARE NEANCHE L'INSTALLAZIONE CON LA VEERS. 15,10
<krabador> togli il maiuscolo, in primis
<krabador> dopodichè, come hai fatto il supporto di installazione=
<krabador> ?
<MACROS68> ho creato il cd dal sito
<krabador> come l'hai creato?
<krabador> !iso | MACROS68
<ubot-it> MACROS68: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> si fa cosi', il cd, altrimenti non funziona
<MACROS68> nero
<krabador> MACROS68, hai fatto "masterizza file iso" ?
<MACROS68> si
<krabador> assicurato che la sessione di masterizzazione fosse "finalizzata" ?
<MACROS68> comunque il cd funziona il quanto l'ho installato su un desktop
<krabador> MACROS68, ubuntu o derivata?
<MACROS68> ubuntu
<krabador> allora è un dvd
<MACROS68> si scusa
<krabador> MACROS68, sicuro che non hai lettore a funghi?
<krabador> MACROS68, cosa fa, se tenti di farlo partire, parte il menu inziale, la prima schermata=
<krabador> ?
<trepol> buonasera ,avrei un probblema audio dopo l'aggiornamento alla 15.04,qualcuno puo aiutarmi, grazie
<krabador> trepol, aggiornamento alla 15.04, da quale versione?
<MACROS68> la prima schermata mi da le solite opzioni e dopo aver scelto ad es installa appare lo schermo nero con il cursore lampeggiante in alto a sx
<trepol> dalla 14,04
<krabador> MACROS68, se ti appaiono le opzioni ,in colonna al centro , premi f2 per la lingua italiana, premi poi f6 , seleziona nomodeset, e fai partire "prova senza installare"
<krabador> trepol, 15.04 è fuori supporto fra pochissimo, le versioni intermedie non hanno lo stesso supporto delle lts
<krabador> sei passato da una release supportata 5 anni, ad una supportata 9 mesi, che tra poco smettono di supportare
<trepol> non posso fare niente quindi?
<MACROS68> sto provando
<krabador> trepol, fa aggiornamento a 15.10 , direttamente , che è appena uscita
<trepol> ho sentito che qualcuno l'ha fatto ma non ha risolto
<MACROS68> idem  schermata nera con il cursore lampeggiante in alto a sx
<krabador> "ma non ha risolto"
<krabador> trepol, che tipo di problema?
<trepol> audio
<krabador> MACROS68, stessa cosa con nomodeset, ed acpi=off
<krabador> MACROS68, verifica in bios quali sono le opzioni di acpi
<krabador> MACROS68, sarebbe gradito , visto che ad occhio, 'sto notebook ha una decina d'anni, che segnalassi il modello preciso del notebook
<akis24> !dettagli | trepol
<ubot-it> trepol: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> MACROS68, lo leggi nell'etichetta SOTTO il notebook
<trepol> ho gia scritto che nel passare alla 15,04 non mi funziona piu l'audio
<MACROS68> mod Argo C
<MACROS68> sono entrato nel Bios, cosa devo guardare ?
<akis24> trepol: apri il terminale e  digita alsamixer  e vedi come sono messi i controlli magari posta uno screen
<krabador> trepol, hai già scritto che sei passato da una lts, ad una versione che tra poco non supportano, e che non ha gli stessi aggiornamenti di stabilità di una lts
<krabador> trepol, o ripristini alla 14.04, aspettando la prossima lts, che esce ad aprile, la 16.04
<MACROS68> scusate ma cosa devo cercare nel bios
<krabador> o aggiorni alla versione supportata, la 15.10  cercando, dopo installazione pulita senza perdita di dati, come ripristino, nel caso si ripresentasse il problema
<krabador> MACROS68, opzioni acpi
<krabador> MACROS68, ma solo dopo aver provato acpi=off
<krabador> MACROS68, l'hai provato=
<krabador> ?
<trepol> Scheda: HDA Intel                           F1:  Aiuto                   │
<trepol> │ Processore: Analog Devices AD1981               F2:  Informazioni di sistema │
<trepol> │      Vista: Riproduzione                        F6:  Selezione scheda sonora │
<trepol> │   Elemento: Master [Guadagno dB: 0,00]          Esc: Esce                    │
<trepol> │                                                                              │
<trepol> │     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐     ┌──┐      │
<trepol> │     │▒▒│     │  │     │▒▒│     │▒▒│     │  │     │  │     │  │     │  │      │
<MACROS68> no
<MACROS68> dove devo cercare
<krabador> MACROS68, allora va per ordine
<krabador> MACROS68, oooh
<MACROS68> dove devo cercare
<krabador> hai provato acpi=off premendo f6, insieme a nomodeset???
<krabador> sveglia!!!
<krabador> <krabador> MACROS68, stessa cosa con nomodeset, ed acpi=off  , delle 18:22
<MACROS68> scusa ma avevo capito di andare nel bios
<krabador> va fatto dopo la prova di nomodeset ed acpi=off
<ndrg> ciao ho un po' di problemi dopo l'upgrade a kubuntu 15.10, avevo già chiesto qui ma poi mi sono dovuto disconnettere. I problemi sono 3: 1. glitch sulla zona alta dello schermo, 2. Audio dalle cuffie che non funziona, 3. Alcune configurazioni che non si salvano dopo un riavvio. Dopo aver provato una reinstallazione ho notato che il problema non si
<ndrg> presentava prima di fare gli aggiornamenti( non li ho fatti durante l'installazione)
<MACROS68> ok adesso ho segnato acpi=off e nomodeset
<krabador> ndrg, kubuntu è allo sbando
<krabador> ndrg, kde 5 è decisamente immaturo
<MACROS68> e ora ?
<MACROS68> eseguo l'avvio senza installazione ?
<ndrg> krabador, speravo si fosse migliorato dalla 15.04. oltre a #kubuntu c'è un canale italiano?
<krabador> ndrg, questo è il canale italiano uffiiciale di ubuntu e tutte le derivate ufficiali
<krabador> ma , ndrg , è proprio kubuntu il problema, da questo punto di vista
<krabador> non ti consiglio vivamente di litigarci
<krabador> MACROS68, come prima "prova senza installare"
<MACROS68> man mano che si avvia ho potuto notare "drm:radeon_init ERROR NO UMS support in radeon module
<ndrg> krabador, grazie
<krabador> MACROS68, aspetta solo il da farsi
<MACROS68> ok
<krabador> MACROS68, se si blocca di nuovo o meno
<MACROS68> al momento sembra andare piano piano
<krabador> MACROS68, segnala solo blocchi, eccetera
<lio86> ciao a tutti
<lio86> avrei bisogno di una info
<lio86> ho appena installato ubuntu su un pc cmq un po datato ma buoni... dell latitude d820
<krabador> lio86, adesso chiedi informazioni prima di fare qualcosa, o la stai già facendo?
<lio86> ho un problema iniziale prima di iniziare a usarlo... va tutto molto lento... anche l'apertura delle semplici cartelle oa
<lio86> ahahah nono non ho piu fatto niente
<lio86> ho solo installato da ieri sera
<lio86> anche solo l'apertura di firefox
<krabador> lio86, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lio86, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> lio86, il secondo produrrà un link, che devi incollare qui
<lio86> ok aspetta scusa ma non so come si apra il terminale... lo so sara dura con me hihihi
<krabador> non leggo privati
<krabador> sono disabilitati
<krabador> scrivi in canale
<MACROS68> schermo buio
<MACROS68> nessun altro segno
<krabador> MACROS68, appare qualcosa?
<krabador> tipo mouse
<MACROS68> no
<MACROS68> niente
<krabador> MACROS68, ti ricordo che non hai mai riportato il contenuto dell'etichetta sotto al notebook
<MACROS68> ARGO C
<MACROS68> Processore CELERON
<lio86> krabador scusa ma non so come si apra il terminale
<cristian_c> lio86: ctrl+alt+t
<krabador> cristian_c, e no, devi dire a lio86 che tutti i programmi installati in ubuntu , li puo' tranquillamente cercare nella dashboard, a cui si accede premendo il tasto in alto a sinistra
<MACROS68> CHE FACCIO
<krabador> MACROS68, argo c, è insufficiente
<krabador> MACROS68, o riporti l'etichetta apposta nel pannello al di sotto nel notebook, oppure ci giriamo i pollici
<krabador> MACROS68, inoltre, togli il maiuscolo
<krabador> che non abbiamo nessun dovere verso il tuo notebook
<lio86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12981353/
<krabador> lio86, adesso sempre da terminale, software-properties-gtk , va nell'ultima tab a destra
<krabador> ed installa il driver proprietario testato
<krabador> fa fare, riavvia
<krabador> e vedi come va
<krabador> lio86, il driver video, riporta in ogni caso quanti sono i driver che ti vengono proposti
<lio86> allora viene riportato il nome della sceda video con 2 possibilita di driver, 1 proprietario testato e l'altro open source
<krabador> lio86, vai col proprietari o
<lio86> poi sotto ho ancora un dispositivo sconosciuto, con driver sconosciuto che non so cosa e mal col tempo capirò
<lio86> scusa se posso permettermi posso chiedere cosa mi hai fatto fare?
<krabador> lio86,  se nel frattempo ti funziona tutto , nessun problema apparente ;)
<krabador> lio86,  no, perchè lo vedi con i tuoi occhi cosa ti ho fatto fare
<lio86> si appena ha finito di installare riavvio
<krabador> è autoesplicativa l'azione.
<krabador> sei il tipo che chiede in concessionaria , di che marca è la concessionaria ?
<MACROS68> ho trovato  PB77Q10106
<MACROS68> è utile
<krabador> MACROS68, scarica lubuntu, fai prima
<krabador> MACROS68, il pc è troppo vecchio per ubuntu
<MACROS68> dove lo trovo
<lio86> mi piace il tuo modo di spiegare e sto provando a capire... con i comandi del terminale hai fatto una lettura dell'hardware per poi cercare il driver?
<krabador> MACROS68, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/lubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<krabador> qui
<MACROS68> grazie allora provo con questo e al massimo ci risentiamo ok?
<krabador> ok
<lio86> provo a riavviare
<Lio86> Rieccomi
<Lio86> Scrivo dal telefono perché qualcosa e andato storto
<Lio86> Praticamente son sparite tutte le icone sulla sinistra.. Son bianche ora ed e tutto bloccato
<Lio86> Quando lo faccio partire scrive un sacco di numeri e cose strane... Tipo matrix.. Schermate pieneazzz ora e multicolore lo schermo... Direi che non ha letto bene il driver
<krabador> Lio86,  apri il terminale, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old , riavvia
<Lio86> Come faccio la s orizzontale?
<krabador> Lio86, copia incolla
<krabador> Lio86, lo sai fare?
<krabador> copia incolla il comando
<Lio86> Son con il cell
<Lio86> Perché non riesco ad aprire con PC
<krabador> Lio86, ma il terminale s'è aperto, ce l'hai di fronte?
<Lio86> Si
<Lio86> Ma e super lento
<krabador> alt-gr + ì
<Lio86> Sei sicuro di alt GR +i?
<krabador> i accentata
<krabador> strasicuro
<krabador> mai usata ?
<Lio86> Azz usavo i normale
<Lio86> Ho dovuto riavviare perché si e bloccato tutto 2 min e riprovò
<Lio86> Scusa incompetenza mia
<Lio86> Niente e ripartito uguale
<Lio86> Riprovò
<krabador> Lio86, ma hai mandato il comando che ti ho detto?
<Lio86> Si
<Lio86> Mi ha chiesto password .. L'ho messa e poi niente
<krabador> Lio86, ed hai riavviato , dopo l'immissione del comando?
<Lio86> Si
<krabador> Lio86,  allora, sempre da terminale sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> Lio86, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> al che riavvii
<Lio86> Bene... Ora si.. E tutto nero.. Ehehehehe
<Lio86> Non mi sconforto c'è la faró
<krabador> Lio86, hai mandato i 2 comandi e riavviato?
<Lio86> Ho mandato il primo e sta rimuovendo
<Lio86> Appena finisce mandò secondo
<krabador> allora , ne parliamo al riavvio , dopo aver mandato il secondo
<Lio86> Come forzò il riavvio se non ho più niente sullo schermo?
<Lio86> C'è una combinazione di tasti?
<krabador> sudo reboot
<Lio86> Ok forse e andata
<Lio86> Sta riavviando
<Lio86> No direi di no
<Lio86> Ora devo andare
<krabador> Lio86,  non hai piu' gli nvidia, deve andare per forza, a meno che qualcosa non è andato storto con i comandi che hai mandato
<Lio86> Può servire reinstallare tutto?
<krabador> Lio86, che domanda è?
<Lio86> Purtroppo ora e tutto a strisce e non riesco più a scrivere
<Lio86> Il problema e quello
<krabador> se compri casa nuova, hai riparato il bagno vecchio, no?
<krabador> reinstalla, fa come ti pare
<Lio86> Da quando ha iniziato a non andare più vedo tutto a strisce e a quadretti e  non riesco a scrivere
<krabador> Lio86, puoi entrare in terminale di ripristino che sarebbe la seconda opzione di grub in avvio
<krabador> a sua volta la seconda opzione
<Lio86> No e che non riesco più ad aprire il terminale XD
<Lio86> Ah ok
<krabador> Lio86, leggi bene
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> Lio86, a quel punto hai un menu, ti attacchi col cavo lan
<krabador> Lio86, selezioni networking
<krabador> poi root
<krabador> e mandi i 2 comandi che ti ho fatto mandare
<Lio86> Allora ora devo cenare perché la moglie chiama... Dopo cena ci riprovò
<krabador> adieu
<Lio86> A dopo
<MACROS68> ho provato a installare lubuntu ma niente
<krabador> MACROS68, provato ad installare ?
<krabador> MACROS68, è partita la procedura di installazione?
<MACROS68> come prima
<krabador> ma è partita o no, la procedura di installazione?
<MACROS68> ho provato anche fare f6
<krabador> allora, da f6 acpi=off, noapic, nomodeset
<MACROS68> il mouse è comparso
<cristian_c> e...
<krabador> e allora aspetta
<krabador> dal cd, se hai poca ram , cosa molto possibile, ci mette tempo
<krabador> dando ovviamente per scontato che il lettore funzioni
<krabador> cosa da scommettere con difficoltà
<krabador> con hardware di quell'età
<MACROS68> lo ha caricato evviva
<MACROS68> adesso quindi posso provare con l'installazione ?
<krabador> certo , aspettati che duri parecchio
<krabador> MACROS68, attaccati ad un cavo lan
<krabador> assolutamenet
<krabador> un modo da fare gli aggiornamenti in tempo reale, ed installare componenti come la lingua italiana, che altrimenti non si installeranno fino a quando non ti connnetti ad internet
<krabador> se poi hai la wireless che sta funzionando, connettiti con quella e poi fai partire l'installazione
<MACROS68> intenet connesso e l'installazione la posso far partire dall'icona sul deskop
<krabador> si
<krabador> vai
<Lio86> Rieccomi
<Lio86> Allora
<krabador> grub, seconda opzione dall'alto, poi "recovery console" ,
<Lio86> Ora ho un bello schermo.. Cioè colori giusti ma senza niente solo mause e non apre il terminale
<cristian_c> MACROS68:  chw pc hai? Che scheda grafica hai?
<krabador> Lio86, al che scegli networking dopo esserti attaccato al cavo lan
<krabador> poi root
<MACROS68> notebook packarbell mz35
<krabador> MACROS68, ma hai problemi a rispondere correttamente alle domande?
<krabador> problemi di vista?
<Lio86> Aspetta GRUB dove lo faccio che non ho niente?
<krabador> diccelo
<krabador> Lio86, non hai niente in avvio, parte diretatmente ubuntu?
<Lio86> Si ma vuoto
<Lio86> Cmq ho wireless
<krabador> Lio86, in avvio mettiti a premere il tasto shift destro
<krabador> Lio86, quanta ram ha questo pc? non è ammesso "non lo so , dove lo vedo" ?
<cristian_c> MACROS68: radeon xpress 200m?
<cristian_c> su celeron m410
<MACROS68> yes
<cristian_c> !derivate ! Lio86
<krabador> MACROS68, e allora che ti costa rispondere?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> MACROS68, voglia di far perdere tempo?
<cristian_c> !derivate | Lio86
<ubot-it> Lio86: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<cristian_c> MACROS68: sei ha un pc del triassico, unity non è la soluzione giusta
<cristian_c> hai
<krabador> cristian_c, sta installando lubuntu
<krabador> cristian_c, l'ho segnalato prima
<krabador> magari è Lio86 , che se segnala quanta ram ha, e la cpu, si candida a lubuntu anche lui
<cristian_c> MACROS68: a che punto sei con l'installazione?
<krabador> cristian_c, non mettergli fretta
<krabador> beh, i must go now , time to say goodbye
<cristian_c> Lio86: hai trovato il grub?
<Lio86> E che non volevo rispondere non trovò il dato richiesto
<Lio86> No premendo shift non succede niente
<cristian_c> Lio86: e con esc?
<cristian_c> Lio86: devi premere shift o esc ossessivamente dopo la schermata del logo
<cristian_c> subito dopo
<cristian_c> appena scompare il logo della marca del pc sullo schermo
<Lio86> Ok probabilmente 1 GB
<cristian_c> Lio86: siamo al limite
<cristian_c> ma anche parecchio
<cristian_c> Lio86: e comunque nel bios ste cose l vedi
<cristian_c> le
<Lio86> Ok e entrato nel GRUB
<cristian_c> bene
<Lio86> Ora?
<cristian_c> Lio86: premi 'e' in corrisponnza della voce 'ubuntu'
<Lio86> Fatto
<Lio86> Mi scrive record fail load video
<Lio86> E poi un bel po di cose
<cristian_c> Lio86: pupi spostarti col cursore nella schermata?
<Lio86> Nu solo tastiera
<Lio86> Ah ok si
<Lio86> Cursore tastiera
<cristian_c> Lio86: benw, posta una foto
<cristian_c> *bene
<cristian_c> !image | Lio86
<ubot-it> Lio86: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lio86> !image
<cristian_c> Lio86: a che punto sei con la foto?
<Lio86> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img908/2241/WQNhWF.jpg
<cristian_c> Lio86: non si vede tutto
<cristian_c> Lio86: puoi allargare il campo
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest18977> Salve ho un problema a istallare Ubuntu sul mio pc
<Lio86> http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img905/3378/nNrKhO.jpg
<cristian_c> Guest18977: chiedi pure
<cristian_c> Lio86: ok
<cristian_c> Lio86: tra ro e quiet splash
<cristian_c> inserisci nomodeset
<cristian_c> Lio86: e cioè avrai: ro nomodeset quiet splash
<Lio86> Fatto
<cristian_c> Lio86: premi f10
<Lio86> Fatto
<Guest18977> No riesco a disbilitare secure boot il pc è un Acer onestamente 260
<Lio86> Ok e tornata schermata ubuntu ma senza niente .. Tutta viola
<cristian_c> onestamente?
<Lio86> E non apre terminale
<cristian_c> Lio86: che pc è?
<Lio86> Dell latitude d820
<Guest18977> Portatile
<Lio86> Si
<Lio86> Il problema e stato che andava molto lento e abbiamo inserito il driver invidia e da li non siamo più riusciti a vedere correttamente
<Lio86> Il driver proprietario testato
<cristian_c> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950
<Lio86> Dici che conviene cambiare versione di ubuntu?
<Lio86> Può essere
<cristian_c> Lio86: come fai ad avere una nvidia?
<Lio86> Ma non so mi ha fatto fare dei passaggi e mi e venuto fuori quel driver
<Lio86> Il ragazzo con cui parlavo prima
<cristian_c> Lio86: ah, ok, visto, c'è anche l'opzione per una nvidia quadro
<cristian_c> prestazioni paragonabili a geforce 7300, 7400
<Lio86> Bene hai già trovato la mia scheda tecnica? E un ora che la cercò XD
<cristian_c> Lio86: hai un core 2 duo
<Lio86> Si
<cristian_c> Lio86: sinceramente, io fossi in te scaricherei xubuntu o lubuntu
<Lio86> Nooooo ci voleva la versione 64bit?
<cristian_c> Lio86: e le proverei in live come vanno
<Lio86> Li ho già tutti e due
<cristian_c> Lio86: con 1 gb di ram, la 64 bit non credo che faccia granché rispetto ad ora
<Lio86> Ok quale consigli e cosa perdo in realtà passando a quelle versiobi?
<Lio86> Versioni
<cristian_c> Lio86: il pc è comunque vecchio, i desktop non sono proprio all'ultimo grido, ma sono comunque accettabili su un pc el genere
<cristian_c> un giusto compromesso
<Lio86> Quindi lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Lio86: le hai provate in live?
<Lio86> No ma posso farlo
<cristian_c> Lio86: le confronti e vedi quale ti ci sta meglio
<cristian_c> sia come gusti che come prestazioni
<Lio86> Ok allora ti faccio un ultima domanda... Prima di provare tutto..... Come faccio a sapere quali driver ha e quali no ?
<Lio86> Così da capire cosa devo mettergli manualmente?
<cristian_c> Lio86: secondo me, quella scheda ha supporto solo ai driver open
<cristian_c> quindi quelli che ti mette di default
<Lio86> C'è un comando per saperlo?
<Lio86> Ah ok
<cristian_c> poi bisogna vedere se con xubuntu o lubuntu il desktop parte i default senza nomodeset
<cristian_c> nomodeset potrebbe peggiorarti la risoluzione e quant'altro
<cristian_c> quindi va valutato come parte, in live
<Lio86> Quindi il fatto che andava lento e dovuto al sistema
<Lio86> Dai ci provò
<cristian_c> Lio86: è dovuto al processore
<cristian_c> alla quantità di ram
<Lio86> Ok provò a mettere su chiavetta lubuntu
<cristian_c> e forse al fatto che magari la gpu non supporta unitt
<cristian_c> unity
<cristian_c> un insieme di queste cose
<Lio86> Grazie mille dei consigli veramente....tornerò in chat nei prox giorno
<cristian_c> Lio86: unity è fatto per pc moderni e performanti
<Lio86> Ok
<michele993> il canale non strettamente riservato al supporto ubuntu qual'è
<luca76> buonasera, una domanda: ho cambiato l'IP provato dal file /etc/network/interfaces, e l'ip nuovo funziona correttamente
<luca76> il problema è che provando a connettermi da ssh riesco a connettermi al pc sia con il nuovo ip che con quello che c era prima
<luca76> dando ifconfig sulla scheda etho mi appare come ip solo quello nuovo assegnato
<luca76> in pratica adesso ho 2 ip
<luca76> come faccio a disattivare completamente il vecchio ip?
<luca76> qualcuno risponde?
<luca76> 51 persone manco una risposta
<luca76> servizio di supporto stocazzo
<Carlin0> !paga | luca76
<ubot-it> luca76: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<luca76> però a quanto qualcuno c'è in linea e vede le domande ma le ignora
<luca76> se non sai la risposta puoi dirlo eh
<luca76> Carlin0
<luca76> a quanto pare*
<Carlin0> vuoi che 50 dicano "non lo so " ? a cosa servirebbe
<Carlin0> poi per come ti poni anche lo sapessi ...
<luca76> io mi sono posto bene
<luca76> ma visto che ignorate le richieste di aiuto
<luca76> siete voi che vi ponete male
<luca76> a che serve questa chat se nessuno mai risponde?
<luca76> e non è la prima volta
<Carlin0> la soluzione te l'ho già data basta che leggi
<luca76> bella comunità del software libero
<luca76> menomale che ci sono altre comunita che se chiedi aiuto ti aiutano
<luca76> perchè questo dovrebbe essere lo spirito
<luca76> andate tutti a cagare va
<Lio86> Cristian posso ancora una domanda?
<Lio86> Ho provato xubuntu live... Mi piace e va nettamente più veloce e fluido
<Lio86> Poi però appena installò succede il delirio
<Lio86> Comincia a non funzionare più niente
<Lio86> Ora ho fatto try xubuntu whitout installing
<Lio86> E funziona..... Maledettoooooooo
<Lio86> Ehehehehe
<Lio86> Allora
<Carlin0> Lio86, cos'è che non ti funziona dopo installato ?
<Lio86> Praticamente parte xubuntu ma senza nessuna icona.. Solo sfondo.... La seconda volta che ho riavviato solo più righe colorate XD
<Carlin0> Lio86, direi che l'installazione non ha avuto un buon esito , molto strano direi
<Lio86> Provò a rifarla
<Lio86> Perché con il live parte XD
<Carlin0> reinstalla sulla medesima partizione
<Joshua^Dunamis> mi intrometto per un attimo: Lio86 forse il driver video?
<Lio86> Può essere ma non funzionava niente neanche il terminale
<Lio86> Solo che ho appena messo xubuntu perché ubuntube troppo pesante per questo PC
<Lio86> Ma almeno ubuntubera partito... Xubuntu no XD
<Joshua^Dunamis> Lio86: come lo hai installato? dvd? usb flash? hai controllato che la iso fosse integra?
<Lio86> Si ISO integra... Anche perché il live va benissimo e non da errori durante l'installazione
<Lio86> USB
<Joshua^Dunamis> Lio86: il sistema operativo parte ma l'interfaccia grafica no? Non parte nulla di nulla?
<Joshua^Dunamis> il grub appare?
<Joshua^Dunamis> le voci sono corrette? elenca i tuoi sistemi operativi?
<Carlin0> Joshua^Dunamis,  [21:45:58] <Lio86> Praticamente parte xubuntu ma senza nessuna icona.. Solo sfondo.... La seconda volta che ho riavviato solo più righe colorate XD
<Joshua^Dunamis> si Carlin0.. è quel "solo righe colorate" che non comprendo...
<Carlin0> gli chiedi del grub quando dice che si avvia ...
<Joshua^Dunamis> tanto per essere certi di che cosa si trova davanti e cosa fa..
<Carlin0> secondo me è un ainstallaziona nata male o come hai detto tu la iso fallata
<Lio86> Allora io avvio
<Carlin0> Lio86, aspe...
<Lio86> Parte caricamento xubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> Carlin0: può essere..
<Carlin0> controlla la iso a fondo
<Carlin0> !md5 | Lio86
<ubot-it> Lio86: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<Carlin0> leggi questa guida prima Lio86
<Joshua^Dunamis> già...
<Lio86> Faccio e ci dico
<Lio86> E corretto
<Lio86> Provò a reinstallare
<Carlin0> Lio86, altra cosuccia ma sto pc che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<Lio86> 1 GB di RAM e e un core duo
<Carlin0> perchè casomai fosse ancora troppo pesante xubuntu c'è anche lubuntu che è ancora + leggera
<Carlin0> cmq prova xubuntu dovrebbe andare bene
<Lio86> Ora provò a reinstallare .. Domani vediamo.. Ci risentiamo qui enmillebgtazie per il vostro tempo
<Lio86> Grazie
<Carlin0> di nulla
<cristian_c> Lio86: lshw -C video
<Jiuseppe> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | Jiuseppe
<ubot-it> Jiuseppe: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Jiuseppe> ho un problema con firefox su ubuntu
<krabador> tipo ?
<Jiuseppe> su https://skystreaming.net/ no vedo i video
<krabador> Jiuseppe prova con chrome/chromium che hanno flash aggiornato , rispetto firefox
<krabador> chromium, devi installare pepperflashplugin-nonfree , prima
<krabador> chrome, solo chrome.
<Jiuseppe> allora primo chrome e poi peppe...
<krabador> leggi meglio.
<Carlin0> se installi chrome ha già tutto
<krabador> Carlin0 shh... che fai , rovini le sorprese?
<Jiuseppe> ok provo
<Jiuseppe> ho installato chromium adesso devo installare?
<Carlin0> veramente avevamo detto chrome  ...
<Jiuseppe> ma nn e lo stesso?
<Carlin0> no
<Jiuseppe> ma nn me la dato
<Carlin0> eh ?
<Jiuseppe> cè solo chromium
<Carlin0> devi scaricarlo dal sito chrome
<Jiuseppe> a ok provo
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-28
<glpiana> ola
<Alqu948> Ciao ho avuto un problema con l'istallazione di ubunyu
<Alqu948> e adesso mi ritrovo una schermata nera con un cursore in alto a sinistra
<Alqu948> senza poter far nulla
<glpiana> Alqu948, si è mai avviato dopo l'installazione?
<lux21> sono nuovo di ubuntu e volevo sapere, come si installa un programma con estensione .tar.xz?
<glpiana> lux21, tar.xz è un archivio compresso. la risposta è: dipende da cosa l'archivio contiene
<ciclo> con l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 15.10 ubuntu tweak si e' rimosso in automatico e il tentativo di  nuova installazione non funziona correttamente . si puo' rimediare?
<ciclo> mi riferisco al tentativo di reinstallare ubuntu tweak
<glpiana> ciclo, che errore ottieni quando cerchi di installarlo?
<ciclo> grz - l'installazione sembra andare a buon fine e non si vedono errori; solamente che poi l'applicazione non riesce a pulire il sistema ma solo la cache
<lux21> glpiana: e come faccio a sapere cosa contiene l'archivio?
<glpiana> lux21, magari dicci di che cosa si tratta
<ciclo> la tua domanda mi risulta completamente incomprensibile - cosa e' l'archivio?
<glpiana> ciclo, era per lux21 non per te
<AlbertoT> ho dei problemi ad installare ubuntu 15.10 , dopo aver scaricato , controllato la correttezza MD5 ,
<akis24> AlbertoT: spiegaci che problemi hai ..
<AlbertoT> una volta aperto la live alla minima modifica mi chiede password e utente inoltre vi sono dei caratteri nei menù che sono ballerini si vedono e non si vedono
<akis24> AlbertoT: la live non chiede password hai gia' installato o cosa ?
<AlbertoT> mi chiede utente e password , sto cercando di installare ma ho i problemi indicati
<akis24> AlbertoT: io ti consiglierei intanto di provarla e vedere che funzioni avvia la live " prova ubuntu senza installare "
<glpiana> ciclo, non trovo niente relativo a problemi di ubuntu tweak su 15.10. non uso il programma quindi non so aiutarti
<akis24> AlbertoT: se invece hai inziato la procedura di installazione ti richiede di inserire il nome utente e password ovviamente per andare avanti
<glpiana> ciclo, se già lo usavi, potresti provare a resettarli, cancellandone i dati nella tua home (saranno, immagino, in una direcotry sotto alla directory nascosta .config)
<lux21> glpiana: aMule-2.3.1.tar.xz
<glpiana> lux21, perchè non installi la versione rpesente nei repository?
<glpiana> !info amule
<glpiana> uff, non c'è ubot
<AlbertoT> scusa forse mi sono spiegato male , ho installato in live da DVD , una volta terminata l'installazione live se apro un menu qualsiasi il desktop scompare e appare la richiesta di login
<glpiana> lux21, lo trovi in softwar ecenter oppure lo installi da terminale con :sudo apt-get install amule    (amule-adunanza se hai fastweb)
<lux21> glpiana: perché purtroppo è 2 giorni che sto installando e reinstallando amule dal terminale ma continuo ad avere problemi, e allora come soluzione pensavo di provare ad installare quella versione
<glpiana> lux21, che problemi?
<lux21> praticamente mi da errore il webserver (che utilizzerei per il controllo da remoto), crasha all'avvio
<glpiana> lux21, con che errore?
<lux21> !paste
<glpiana> lux21, spe, che ubot è fuori
<ciclo> glpiana grazie; provero'
<glpiana> lux21, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lux21> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12988162/
<lux21> questo lo trovo nel log di aMule all'avvio
<glpiana> lux21, dpkg -l | grep amule
<lux21> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12988176/
<glpiana> lux21, prova a installare amule-daemon
<lux21> ok installato
<AlbertoT> nessuno ha avuto problemi ad installare ubuntu 15.10 ??
<lux21> glpiana: FUNZIONA!!! :D
<lux21> hahahaha sono 2 giorni che chiedo e nessuno sapeva aiutarmi!!! Grazie!!
<ukulele> salve, non riesco ad aprire un file .swf nonostante il mio pc con xubuntu 14.04 abbia il plugin flash per firefox installato. Potete aiutarmi?
<akis24> ukulele:  prova con gnash
<ukulele> akis24, ci ho provato ma non funziona come dovrebbe. Si tratta di un corso interattivo composto da numerosi video, spartiti e compagnia bella. L'unica cosa che gnash mi fa vedere è il video introduttivo in loop.
<akis24> ukulele: ovviamente hai installato flashplayer suppongo
<ukulele> akis24, sì dal software center
<akis24> ukulele: hai provato a cliccare col destro sul file " apri con " e usare firefox ?
<ukulele> akis24, lancia firefox ma mi chiede con cosa voglio aprirlo. Tra le opzioni c'è solo Gnash o la possibilità di navigare tra le cartelle. Che devo fare?
<akis24> ukulele: prova a navigare in una cartella e poi digli di aprire con gnash  gnash
<ukulele> akis24, è come se lo aprissi direttamente con gnash. stesso problema
<akis24> ukulele:  vedi se ti è utile qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/478169/why-cant-firefox-run-local-swf-files
<ukulele> akis24, ho seguito il primo suggerimento di quel 3D e ho perso la possibilità di selezionare firefox tra le opzioni di apertura.
<ukulele> akis24, risolto. E' partito. Grazie!
<akis24> bene ukulele
<andrea21> salve
<andrea21> ieri ho aggiornato ad ubuntu 15 10
<andrea21> non parte piu
<andrea21> esce una schermata di vari ok
<andrea21> ma non parte piu
<andrea21> scusate la mia poca conoscenza
<andrea21> mi aiutate
<andrea21> grazie
<andrea21> sto da ieri cosi
<neofita> salve ragazzi..
<neofita> avrei bisogno di alcune info..
<gio95> volevo qualche dritta per installare owncloud, qualcuno di voi lo ha?
<Innerina> Salve, vorrei upgradare al 15.10 ma voglio passare a Mate direttamente ed installare solo il Fallback di Ubuntu... qual'é il pacchetto o comando che lo porta?
<Carlin0> Innerina, ma ora che de hai ?
<Innerina> Attualmente ne ho 4, sto scrivendo da quello Mate, ho il Fallback di Compiz e Metacity, ed Unity mi sembra
<Innerina> Ma Unity lo odio e voglio tenere solo il Fallback di Compiz
<Innerina> Oltre Mate ovviamente
<Carlin0> Innerina,  quindi sappi che se avanzi di versione viene aggiornato tutto
<Innerina> Sì ma se facessi installazione pulita installando Mate, come faccio ad installare Fallback e basta?
<Innerina> Dato che di solito viene portato da Ubuntu Gnome o Unity
<Innerina> insieme come ambienti
<krabador> innerina's back
<Carlin0> da gnome
<krabador> Innerina:  installa pulita ubuntu mate
<krabador> e saluti
<Innerina> Ahah ciao Krab, Carlino ma non mi piace Gnome, c'é la possibilità di installare solo l'ambiente Fallback?
<krabador> Innerina: no
<Carlin0> fallback è gnome
<Innerina> Ho capito...
<Innerina> Perché per quanto ne so Gnome porta sia sé stesso che i fallback, quindi sono 3 de
<Innerina> lo so perché l'ultima volta avevo fatto installazione pulita da lì, aggiungendo poi Mate
<Carlin0> Innerina, se dobbiamo dirla tutta anche mate è gnome (2)
<Innerina> Vero ma ho notato che non è così dettagliato nel descrivere i file ad esempio
<Innerina> ci sono più dettagli nel fallback mi sembra
<Innerina> forse perché appunto è Gnome 3
<krabador> GNOME non sono 3 de
<Innerina> Allora quelli che trovi al login cosa sono?
<Innerina> Ambienti?
<ExPBoy> a me are di notare una certa confusione :)
<ExPBoy> *pare
<krabador> GNOME fa installare flashback , che  è semplicemente GNOME senza shell
<krabador> non è un altro ambiente.
<Innerina> ah ecco
<Innerina> la shell non si può eliminare perché sennò s'incasina tutto il sistema, o mi sbaglio?
<krabador> il loginmanager ti consente l'accesso diretto
<krabador> ma allo stesso ambiente
<bocia> ciao a tutti
<krabador> Innerina: non smanettare con pezzi chiave di un componente del sistema
<Innerina> Ovvio che no, sto chiedendo e basta =D
<krabador> Innerina: non ti piace gnome-shell? flashback saranno 50 mega
<krabador> installi usi quello ed amen
<krabador> non ti piace GNOME a prescindere ?
<krabador> installa xfce-mate-lxde
<Innerina> è gnome-shell che non mi piace
<Innerina> tutto qua
<krabador> nella derivata ufficiale che monta
<Innerina> preferisco flashback
<krabador> perfetto
<Innerina> Il Mate lo installo senza dubbio nella derivata ufficiale
<bocia> sto cercando di installare ni driver per lo scanner che si trovano in una cartella (uld)sulla scrivania.ma il risultato è questo:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12989663/
<Innerina> cmq sto backuppando la Home prima di procedere =)
<krabador> Innerina: se devi installare flashback , non si rischia nulla
<Innerina> Ma per capirci si può installare flashback senza gnome-shell? O devono essere per forza portati insieme essendo Gnome?
<krabador> Madonna Innerina ...
<krabador> no
<krabador> fa parte di GNOME
<krabador> non è un ambiente a se
<Innerina> Ok adesso è chiaro
<krabador> adesso?
<Innerina> non mi spiegavo bene io
<Carlin0> [15:06:00] <Carlin0> fallback è gnome
<krabador> krabador> GNOME fa installare flashback , che  è semplicemente GNOME senza shell
<Innerina> Cmq come toglio i ppa prima dell'avanzamento?
<Carlin0> Innerina, si
<krabador> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Innerina> Perché se ricordo bene vanno disabilitati eventuali ppa
<Innerina> Ok grazie
<krabador> si disabilitano da soli
<gio95> ragazzi, qualcuno di voi ha owncloud?
<krabador> ma se hanno fatto mambassa
<krabador> l'aggiornamento fallisce
<Innerina> krabador: mi ricordo che era un'operazione manuale da fare prima...
<Innerina> l'hanno automatizzata?
<krabador> !chat | gio95
<ubot-it> gio95: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> Innerina, visto che hai anche bacuppato la home sarebbe meglio installazione pulita
<Innerina> Ok vedrò che posso fare =)
<Innerina> Tra l'altro ho anche l'immagine installabile dalla chiavetta
<krabador> Innerina: se hai personalizzato molto il sistema , con PPA, ma anche modifiche manuali , l'avanzamento è a rischio
<Innerina> Più che altro l'ho personalizzato esteticamente, il resto è più o meno com'era in origine
<Innerina> tramite zoncolor
<krabador> poi , una cosa restia ad entrare in testa , nella media, è che la procedura di aggiornamento , dura il triplo del tempo di un 'installazione pulita
<Innerina> un'installazione pulita ci mette mezz'ora, un'ora mi pare?
<krabador> se scarichi la ISO , fai pendrive , backuppi home, e installi , ci netti meno che aggiornare
<Innerina> Sì, sulla pendrive dovrebbe esserci la iso ma non mi ricordo se è la 15.04 o 15.10
<Innerina> come lo vedo dai dati contenuti?
<krabador> beh 15.10 è uscita il 22
<krabador> a meno che non hai problemi di memoria ...
<krabador> oggi è 28...
<Innerina> No, avevo messo la 15.04 perché ho avuto problemi col network manager l'ultima volta...
<Innerina> non si connetteva più dopo l'ultimo linux header
<Innerina> ma si è risolto da solo
<krabador> Innerina: molto semplicemente se hai smanettato prima del 22, è 15.04
<krabador> è una settimana fa
<krabador> ce la fai a ricordare?
<Innerina> sì, non ho ancora avanzato, infatti sto facendo backup home
<Innerina> devo ancora scaricare il 15.10 di Mate acmq
<Innerina> Però ho visto che ci mette una vita a compilare la iso su chiavetta...
<Innerina> unetbootin
<Innerina> ma se c'é già un'immagine, lo sovrascrive?
<krabador> lascia stare unetbootin
<krabador> !usbwin | Innerina
<ubot-it> Innerina: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> unetbootin blocca opzioni d'avvio
<Innerina> Cioé? Questa non la sapevo...
<Innerina> cmq unetbootin c'é anche per linux ma se scelgo di installare su chiavetta non mi sa dire dov'é la chiavetta che su win è uscita F:
<Carlin0> se fai la chiavetta da ubuntu usa creatore dischi di avvio
<krabador> Carlin0: creatore dischi d'avvio è buggato ufficialmente
<krabador> non riesce a fare pendrive da 15.04 compresa in poi
<charlie000> buonasera
<charlie000> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | charlie000
<ubot-it> charlie000: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<charlie000> ok
<charlie000> devo installare ubuntu su un vecchio pc con windows 98
<charlie000> ora ho scaricato la versione che mi interessava
<charlie000> ma non riesco a installarla perchè
<cristian_c> charlie000: ma sarebbe meglio lasciarlo a vivere una serena vecchiaia
<charlie000> il vecchio pc non legge dvd
<cristian_c> piuttosto che accanirsi con pc maggiorenni
<charlie000> lei ha ragione ma ho in mente di resuscitarlo
<gio95> charlie000: non riesci a caricarlo su un normale cd-rom?
<charlie000> :)
<charlie000> su un normale cdrom non mi ci entra perchè è più grande
<cristian_c> charlie000: tendenzialmente, ci puoi fare poco con una macchina del genere
<cristian_c> è meglio che stia in un museo
<charlie000> ma il lettore cd funziona
<gigirock> charlie000, e allora devi usare vecchie distro e poi tentare aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> gigirock: qui non si da supporto ...a vecchie distro
<charlie000> ...se per voi la soluzione è rinunciare..bisogna crederci sempre
<cristian_c> charlie000: c'è un limite al riciclo
<charlie000> certo
<gio95> charlie000: hai pensato di mettere una distro più leggere al posto di ubuntu?
<charlie000> cioè?
<cristian_c> charlie000: e il pc come detto, ha 18 anni
<charlie000> linuz wary puppy?
<cristian_c> !buntu | charlie000
<ubot-it> charlie000: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<charlie000> spetta che guardo
<gigirock> charlie000, puppy linux e' veramente leggera ma poi tu ci installi di tutto.............
<gigirock> charlie000, sai che non vedrai i filmati flash ?
<krabador> charlie000,non è una questione di riunciare, ma per essere ostinati bisogna essere preparati
<cristian_c> gigirock: non è questione che riguarda questo canale
<krabador> charlie000, non è che puoi entrare qui con una busta dell'immondizia, "fatemelo funzionare"
<gio95> cristian_c: va beh ma qualche suggerimento non credo sia un problema, no?
<cristian_c> gio95: qui si da supporto, non si riciclano pc gratis
<charlie000> io volevo solo un consiglio o un aiuto..non ho insultato nessuno..tieniti le tue buste di immondizia @krabador
<gio95> cristian_c:ma lui ha semplicemente chiesto come faceva ad installare ubuntu su un pc senza lettore dvd....
<charlie000> ho capito cerco altrove..grazie a chi mi ha voluto rispondere
<gigirock> !chat | charlie000
<ubot-it> charlie000: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> charlie000, in bocca al lupo per tutto
<krabador> e per il tuo rigattieraggio inconsapevole
<cristian_c> gio95: non prendiamoci in giro, l'utente ha chiesto come installare ubuntu su un pc con win 98
<cristian_c> gio95: e ha detto che il pc non ha il dvd
<cristian_c> ma un cd-4om, in cui ubuntu non ci sta
<krabador> linux non è stato concepito per riciclare pezzi d'antiquariato
<charlie000> educato krapador
<cristian_c> e gli si è detto che su una macchina del genere ci si può fare poco
<cristian_c> fine della storia.
<charlie000> tu che pc hai krapador?
<krabador> !chat | charlie000
<ubot-it> charlie000: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> e parliamo quanto ti pare, offtopic
<charlie000> hai un cervellone e sicuramente hai uno dei quei pc da nasa vero???
<gigirock> dadexix86, come va ubuphono ?
<krabador> charlie000, questo canale ha il log, per consentire agli utenti di scorrere i messaggi adibiti all'assistenza tecnica ubuntu
<krabador> ChanServ, entra di la
<krabador> charlie000, ^
<dadexix86> gigirock, bene! dopo l'ultimo update è tornato alla gloria dell'OTA-5. batteria che dura una settimana, niente lag nell'interfaccia...
<gigirock> dadexix86, e quindi che versione porta nelle 'info' ?
<krabador> dadexix86, quindi non lo vendi piu'?
<gigirock> dadexix86, fai una prova per me ?
<krabador> !chat | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dadexix86> krabador, certo che lo vendo ancora :)
<krabador> perdonatemi ;)
<gigirock> e basta dai ubuntu phone non e' un argomento ubuntu ?
<dadexix86> krabador, il fatto che funzioni bene non implica che lo voglia continuare ad usare :)
<dadexix86> KDE funziona decisamente bene, ma attualmente preferisco Unity...
<krabador> dadexix86, l'hai provato?
<dadexix86> krabador, KDE? l'ultima volta sulla 14.04
<krabador> dicevo, su telefono
<dadexix86> ah, no! era un paragone :)
<mbakogu> buona sera a tutti.
<mbakogu> utilizzo xubuntu 14.04 lts in dual boot con win7. affiancando debian 8.2 ho un problema con la swap
<mbakogu> cioè..se la vede xubuntu non la vede debian e viceversa. ho provato a cambiare la uuid ma niente
<krabador> mbakogu, controlla in fstab di entrambe
<mbakogu> debian non mi fa vedere fstab
<mbakogu> mi dice che l evento sarà segnalato
<krabador> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<mbakogu> krabador debian non mi permette di modificare la uuid della swap
<mbakogu> Errore durante la scrittura di /etc/fstab: Permesso negato
<krabador> hai l'utente nei sudoers?
<krabador> mbakogu, hai fatto l'operazione da root?
<mbakogu> no quando ho dato sudo mi ha datto che l utente non è nei sudoers
<krabador> hai altro da fare allora, in debian :D
<Lio86> ciao a tutti
<Lio86> rieccomi
<Lio86> per caso ce kabrador o cristian c?
<Lio86> posso fare una domanda?
<Lio86> allora ho appena istallato xubuntu su questo pc un dell latitude d820
<Lio86> 1gb di ram
<Lio86> processore core duo
<Lio86> invidia quadro 110m
<Lio86> allora apena ho installato non artiva
<Lio86> artiva
<Lio86> poi ho fatto artire il grub e ho fatto il riristino dei acchetti di sistema...
<Lio86> ora e partito
<Lio86> anche se sembra un po lento ma va molto meglio rispetto a ubuntu su questo pc datato
<Lio86> ora
<Lio86> ce un modo di vedere se legge bene tutto l'hardware presente?
<Lio86> quindi il giga di ram e la scheda video?
<Lio86> e tutto il resto?
<Lio86> si  puo fare un check dei driver di xubuntu?
<Lio86> sicuramente ho notato che i video vanno molto a rilento quindi ce qualcosa che non va nella scheda video mi sa
<krabador> Lio86, se la vede il kernel, se ce l'hai davanti, vuol dire che l'hardware è in uso
<krabador> Lio86, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Lio86, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> Lio86, in hardware datato, e con un giga di ram non puoi aspettarti miracoli
<krabador> specie se la scheda video puo' essere usata solo dal driver open
<krabador> che, nonostante ti permette di usarla, non è, nel caso di nvidia, paragonabile al driver proprietario
<krabador> il web ed i flussi video si sono appesantiti parecchio, negli ultimi 2 anni
<Lio86> tu dici che riprovare a rimetterli facciamo di nuovo un casino vero?
<Lio86> ah cmq alla fine ho installato xubuntu
<krabador> probabilmente hai problemi col supporto
<krabador> Lio86, potrebbe ulteriormente convenirti lubuntu
<Lio86> va molto meglio come velocita del sistema operativo
<krabador> poi, sta a te accettare il compromesso ambiente grafico /leggerezza
<krabador> ovvio, ha un ambiente grafico piu' leggere
<krabador> *o
<Lio86> dici che se vado su lubuntu e ancora meglio?
<krabador> si
<krabador> è la piu' leggera di tutte
<Lio86> ma allora a me oco imorta dell'ambiente grafico
<krabador> visto che hai 1 gb ram
<krabador> Lio86, il parco software installabile, è comune a tutte le ubuntu
<Lio86> e secondo te riesco a vedere meglio anche i video?
<krabador> beh, il sistema sicuramente risparmia piu' risorse
<Lio86> guarda ho scaricato raticamente tutto er rovarli
<krabador> se intendi 1080p , credo proprio che ci dovrai rimanere male
<Lio86> per provarli
<krabador> Lio86, per favore , vuoi mandare i 2 comandi di prima?
<krabador> serve anche a me vedere che cosa hai , per poterti rispondere
<Lio86> gia mandati
<krabador> si, ma non hai incollato il lik
<krabador> link
<krabador> del secondo
<krabador> qui .
<krabador> il che ci porta a girarci i pollici
<Lio86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12991694/
<krabador> NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller ---> è l'unico , con "UNCLAIMED"
<gio95> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> il che vuol dire che il sistema lo vede ma non riesce ad usarlo
<krabador> Lio86, per il resto , tutto viene visto ed usato
<Lio86> ok non so cosa sia ma credo poco importante
<krabador> "<Lio86> poi ho fatto artire il grub e ho fatto il riristino dei acchetti di sistema..." ---> qualcosa ti è andato storto in installazioneo
<krabador> sicuro di non avere problemi di rete?
<Lio86> lo ho fatto in wireless pero in teoria no
<Lio86> sorry la rossima volta via cavo sicuro
<krabador> ecco
<Lio86> prossima
<krabador> Lio86, ok cimentarsi , per curiosità con lo smanettamento dei sistemi, se non si è esperti, ma se da tali non ci si mette neanche nelle condizioni minime di operare..
<Lio86> allora diciamo che di stasera installo lubuntu poi mi provo un po la cosa e poi vediamo...
<Lio86> hai ragione
<krabador> ok , in questo modo puoi trovare la tua dimensione
<Lio86> e poi vedo se riprovare con i driver invia su lubuntu
<Lio86> cmq il cuore e lo stesso quindi lubuntu dovrebbe leggermi l'hardware come fa questo
<krabador> considerando che possono esserci dei problemi con compiz, il gestore degli effetti in ubuntu, sia in xubuntu che lubuntu, puoi provare con l'installazione del driver proprietario, se ce n'è uno segnalato nel gestore drovers
<krabador> *drivers proprietari
<Lio86> ok ma tanto mi trovero qui per provare a mettere i driver
<Lio86> :D
<krabador> lo fai nello stesso modo di prima
<krabador> aprendo la finestra
<krabador> è una cosa che nella media in windows si sa fare..
<krabador> o ti serve qualcuno che lo faccia per te?
<Lio86> non ricordo i comandi che mi hai fatto fare l'altra volta
<gio95> per chiedere aiuto nell'installazione di alcuni driver posso chiedere qui o devo andare nella chat?
<Lio86> rovo arrivarci via grafica
<Lio86> trovato
<krabador> gio95, questo è il canale ufficiale di supporto
<krabador> Lio86, bene
<gio95> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lio86> ah me ne da un altro
<krabador> Lio86, fa una cosa
<krabador> fa una schermata
<krabador> uno screenshot
<krabador> e postalo qui
<krabador> !image | lo
<ubot-it> lo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> !image | Lio86
<ubot-it> Lio86: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lio86> http://i.imgur.com/79oa3EU.png
<gio95> Ho Ubuntu 14.04 LTS e volevo installare i driver di un tuner TV USB della Avermedia, ho scaricato dal sito del produttore i driver per linux ma purtroppo essendo un totale inesperto di ubuntu non riesco a seguire la guida d'installazione in esso contenuta che sarebbe questa http://paste.ubuntu.com/12991838/
<gio95> qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da darmi una mano nell'installazione?
<krabador> gio95, "sudo ./H837_LinuxDrv_x86_vxxx-beta_Install.sh" una volta scompattato
<krabador> dal terminale nella cartella in cui hai estratto
<gio95> ok
<krabador> gio95, ti consiglia di usare sudo apt-get install dvb-apps mplayer kaffeine libxine1-ffmpeg
<krabador> per vedere le trasmissioni
<krabador> gio95, va verificato di avere i moduli listati all'inizio della guida
<gio95> krabador: come faccio a verificarlo?
<krabador> lsmod|grep  modulo
<krabador> uno per uno
<Lio86> krabador ci vediamo su lubunto e grazie mille di tutto cmq la foto te lo mandata...
<krabador> Lio86, ho visto
<Lio86> metto a installare cosi poi ce provo
<krabador> Lio86, puoi sempre provare il proprietario testato
<Lio86> si infatti
<krabador> anche adesso, visto che hai deciso di reinstallare
<Lio86> provero proprio quello
<Lio86> ah giusto
<gio95> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gio95> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12991903/
<krabador> gio95, il nome del file deve essere corretto
<krabador> ecco, ti chiedeva se esisteba
<krabador> ed esiste
<krabador> ti turba?
<gio95> ah ook!!! No no affatto! XD
<gio95> krabador: per il dvb come faccio a vedere se esiste?
<krabador> ti ho risposto
<nessuno> Ciao a tutti. Avrei bisogno di una dritta : Ho Lubuntu 14 installato su un pc  con pentium 4 cpu 3.00 ghz 1 g di ram Non riesco a vedere video on line tube  per piu di 3\4  minuti poi si blocca tutto e devo riavviare . riavvio forzato. Anche su you tube. Datemi una dreitta per favore !!
<ubuntuo> salve ho un problema, ho installato ubuntu su un pc ed è lentissismo
<xuby> Salve
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-29
<glpiana> ola
<lauretta22> buongiorno a tutti
<lauretta22> chi aiuta una povera ragazza???help me!!
<glpiana> !aiuto | lauretta22
<ubot-it> lauretta22: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lauretta22> ah scusate
<lauretta22> volevo installare linux lubuntu su un vecchio pc..ma non ho ne dvd e non riesco a farlo partire da una chiavetta in bootloader..siccome ho un case per metterci gli hard disk dentro e farli leggere tramite usb su un altro pc,come faccio a installare linux lubuntu su l'hard disk del pc vecchio e poi rimetterlo al suo interno?mi sono spiegata..scusate
<lauretta22> mi ma sono un pochino imbranata...
<Gio95> Ciao a tutti
<Gio95> Ho Ubuntu 14.04 LTS e volevo installare i driver di un tuner TV USB della Avermedia, ho scaricato dal sito del produttore i driver per linux ma purtroppo essendo un totale inesperto di ubuntu non riesco a seguire la guida d'installazione in esso contenuta che sarebbe questa http://paste.ubuntu.com/12991838/
<Gio95> Qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da darmi una mano nell'installazione? Ieri un ragazzo ha iniziato a darmi due dritte ma poi se ne andato e io non sono più riuscito a concludere
<glpiana> Gio95, sicuro che non sia sufficiente il firmware? collega la scheda e digita nel terinale: dmesg | tail
<kagakazov> ragazzi qualcuno mi aiuterebbe a connettere una stampante di rete colegata tramite cavo usb al modem adsl???
<kagakazov> grazie
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> kagakazov, se l'hai collegata al "modem" avrà un ip
<ExPBoy> evvai
<trinacria74> ho scaricato linux ubuntu
<kagakazov> esatto
<ExPBoy> kagakazov, quindi dove trovi difficoltà?
<kagakazov> \\192.168.1.1\SamsungElectronicsCo.Ltd.3321 è il seguente
<kagakazov> aggiungo questo indirizzo???
<trinacria74> nn riesco a scaricare nessun programma xke'?
<ExPBoy> kagakazov, dove trovi difficoltà?
<akis24> trinacria74:  che versione di ubuntu ?
<kagakazov> adesso ci provo
<ExPBoy> bho
<trinacria74> nn saprei
<trinacria74> e stato mio cugino a scaricarmi il programma
<domemanc> salve qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a far rilevare in wifi webpocket della 3 nelle connessioni wirless con lubuntu 14.04?
<domemanc> altre connessioni rilevate questa della webpocket no
<akis24> trinacria74:  apri il terminale e dai   lsb_release -dc  e vedi che risponde  puoi incollare qui il risultato in quanto è solo una riga
<kagakazov> ExPBoy: non riesco ad utilizzare l'indirizzo che ho postato
<kagakazov> quale voce devo selezionare tra le tante???
<trinacria74> x esempio volevo vedere un film e mi chiede di scaricare silverlight plugin
<trinacria74> ma nn riesco a scaricarlo xke'?
<glpiana> trinacria74, silverlight è esclusiva di microsoft
<glpiana> !pipelight | trinacria74
<ubot-it> trinacria74: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<trinacria74> clicco su questo link x scaricarlo?
<kagakazov> glpiana mi potresti aiutare tu???
<trinacria74> chi io?
<kagakazov> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=603819 ho postato momo' anche sul forum
<Gio95> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ExPBoy> kagakazov, ma la vedi la stampante?
<kagakazov> sulla pagina di configurazione del modem
<Gio95> glpiana: dando il comando dmesg | tail  mi esce questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/12997834/
<ExPBoy> no da ubuntu
<glpiana> Gio95, devi attaccare la scheda e dare il comando 8se è già collegata, stacca e riattacca)
<kagakazov> c'è un comando che posso dare da terminale per vedere se la stampante è visibile
<kagakazov> ?
<ExPBoy> kagakazov, impostazioni di sistema o roba simile cerca stampanti e vedi se la trovi
<kagakazov> trovata
<kagakazov> procedo con l'installazione
<ExPBoy> :)
<domemanc> nessuno?
<glpiana> domemanc, con altri dispositivi la visualizzi sta connessione?
<ExPBoy> domemanc, non conosco quel coso della 3
<domemanc> si e quello il problema la mia connessione normale la trovo quella di questo webpocket no
<glpiana> domemanc, con altri dispositivi la visualizzi sta connessione?
<domemanc> e' tipo chiavetta che si puo' collegare anche direttamente con porta usb ma anche solo in wifi
<domemanc> si con windows
<ExPBoy> domemanc, provato a collegarlo via usb su ubuntu?
<glpiana> domemanc, ha un numero di versione sta cosa, tipo webpocket 42 ?
<ExPBoy> sarà 21.6 (dal sito della 3)
<domemanc> si 21.6
<domemanc> della 3
<ExPBoy> domemanc, provato a chiedere in assistenza 3?
<domemanc> no
<ExPBoy> eh
<domemanc> siccome file installazione exeforse per questo non viene riconosciuto?
<Gio95> glpiana: ora mi da questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/12997883/
<domemanc> bisognerebbe prima installare i driver
<Gio95> ho anche riavviato
<ExPBoy> domemanc, se esistono per linux
<domemanc> con wine no?
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> i driver con wine?
<glpiana> Gio95, io ho bisogno di vedere l'output che ti da demsg | tail subito dopo aver collegato la scheda tv, non dopo un riavvio, non dopo tempo che è connessa. SUBITO dopo
<domemanc> siccome con windows e autoinstallante
<domemanc> sempre exe
<enzo1982> salve
<enzo1982> sto cercando di riasumare
<enzo1982> un mio vecchio portatile
<enzo1982> asus
<enzo1982> pentium 4
<glpiana> !enter | enzo1982
<ubot-it> enzo1982: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<enzo1982> ma non riesco a fare il disco boot tramite usb, sto andando al manicomio
<glpiana> !usb | enzo1982
<ubot-it> enzo1982: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> !usbwin | enzo1982
<ubot-it> enzo1982: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<enzo1982> ma io ho un mac
<enzo1982> al momento
<enzo1982> sto uando in imac24
<akis24> enzo1982: sicuro quel vecchio pc abbia il bot da usb ???
<enzo1982> sono andato sul bios e dice boot hd poi ho letto usb
<enzo1982> e anche cdromdvd
<enzo1982> in realtà volevo installare un nuovo sistema windows mi hanno detto che devo solo buttarlo il portatile
<enzo1982> non ci cvoglio creder as ta cosa mi hanno parlato bene di ubuntu
<enzo1982> e che se riuscivo a farlo potevo risolvere i miei probelmi
<ExPBoy> !requisiti | enzo1982
<ubot-it> enzo1982: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<enzo1982> comunqeu sono riuscito a scaricare ubuntu-15
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzo1982> 1,2 gb attraverso il mac
<enzo1982> ma non so come inserirlo sulla pen drive di 8  gb come boot
<akis24> enzo1982: come ti ha indicato glpiana  prima ..
<enzo1982> che stress
<danielik> Buondi, mi consigliate qualche buon tool per fare i backup automatizzati ? (inizialmente i backup saranno in locali, ma appena finisco a sistemare il server li dovrò trasferire via ftp)  ... grazie
<glpiana> !backup | danielik
<ubot-it> danielik: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<marcowwf> salve a tutti premetto che sono nuovo del forum e poco pratico in materia, arrivo subito al dunque da diverso tempo utilizzo lubuntu 12. 4  e  tutto va alla grande ma da un paio di giorni  non riesco più a connetermi alla rete di casa e mi viene costantemente chiesto di autenticarmi e inserire la password  lo faccio  ma non succede nulla  me ntre v
<marcowwf> ia cavo tutto funziona, mi chiedo c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano? vi ringrazio anticipatamente
<glpiana> marcowwf, prova ad autenticarti, dopodichè in un terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | marcowwf copia l'output
<ubot-it> marcowwf copia l'output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcowwf> ok scusatemi ma non ci sto capendo nulla
<glpiana> marcowwf, cosa di preciso non hai capito?
<marcowwf> a chi e dove postare il messaggio per me è la prima volta in questo forum
<glpiana> !paste | marcowwf leggi, c'è scritto cosa fare
<ubot-it> marcowwf leggi, c'è scritto cosa fare: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcowwf> ok vi ringrazio
<glpiana> marcowwf, anzitutto hai provato a connetterti e hai dato il comando che ti ho indicato?
<sardsurfer> buonsalve, su xubuntu c'è un modo per mantenere attivo il software thunderbird anche chiudendo la sessione e quindi minimizzandolo nell'icona del pannello? Ora come ora utilizzo minimize to tray ma all'atto pratico mi trovo con due icone per la posta sul pannello. Potete aiutarmi? Grazie
<bestiona> Salve, suomputer ho fatto l'avanzamento di versione dalla 15.04 alla 15.10... tutto bene, mi ha chiesto il riavvio. Dopo il riavvio mi si è bloccato durante le righe di caricamento forse ho un 'immagine da caricarvi se serve.
<glpiana> bestiona, mostra l'immagine
<bestiona> http://ibin.co/2KiLbW5pByul
<glpiana> bestiona, premi ctrl+alt+canc per riavviare. poi al menu di grub scegli la seconda voce, quindi spostati su un kernel precedente e avvia con quello premendo invio. vedi se il problema persiste
<bestiona> glpiana, ieri sera ho provato qualcosa del genere, ma non sono comunque riuscito ad accedere...
<glpiana> bestiona, ma almeno in questo modo accedevi alla interfaccia grafica?
<bestiona> glpiana, posso riprovarci dimmi se è corretto... durante il riavvio premo esc... poi scelgo una riga diversa dalla prima giusto?
<bestiona> glpiana, scusa la risposta è no
<bestiona> glpiana, mi è anche capitato di trovare una interfaccia dove fra le altre cose c'era la possibilità di riparare pacchetti danneggiati ecc... ma niente
<glpiana> bestiona, ascolta, dal menu scegli la modalità recovery e quindi la riparazione dei pacchetti. poi dimmi se ottieni output o meno. eventualmente fai altra foto
<bestiona> glpiana, un mio amico (del settore) ipotizzava un problema di vga...
<bestiona> glpiana, l'ho fatto ieri più di una volta, c'erano righe del tipo avanzamento parziale... poi avanzamento completato... ma al riavvio sempre quella roba lì
<glpiana> bestiona, fin che dando il comando di riparazione pacchetti ottieni output ripeti l'operazione. quando vedi che non c'è più output riavvia. se l'output si ripete identico, ma identico porprio, più volte, apri la console di root e scrivi: apt-get -f install
<bestiona> glapiana, effettivamente faceva sempre la stessa cosa... come apro una console terminale per dare il comando?
<bestiona> *glpiana
<glpiana> bestiona, dal menu in cui scegli la riparazione pacchetti. prima, sempre da quel menu, attiva la connessione di rete
<bestiona> glpiana, poi?
<glpiana> bestiona, connessione di rete, poi terminale di root e poi il comando che ti ho scirtto
<glpiana> *scritto
<bestiona> glpiana, ok grazie proverò così... c'è altro che poi posso provare a fare? nel senso devo staccare monitor, cavo eternet, mouse tastiera da questo computer all'altro...
<glpiana> bestiona, nessun rito scaramantico :)
<glpiana> bestiona, la questione è che se in riparazione pacchetti ottieni output c'è qualcosa che non va nell'installazione degli stessi. con apt-get -f install potresti riuscire a correggere gli errori
<bestiona> glpiana, bene grazie :)
<bestiona> ciao adesso :)
<maxleo> ciao a tutti sono nuovo sto installando ubuntu 14.04.03 lts su un portatile con seven. Ho installato ubuntu da dvd come prova. ora mi trovo sul desktop l'icon installa ubuntu14.04.03 lts seguo la procedura, indico la lingua, indico il dual boot con seven mi riavvia il pc ma poi non  lo installa
<glpiana> !uefi | maxleo
<ubot-it> maxleo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mollysra> salve a tutti. ho ubuntu 11.04 e devo aggiornare perche mi ripete in continuazione di farlo, ma al momento dell'aggiornamento dice errore di rete
<mollysra> inoltre quando provo a scaricare qualsiasi programma dal software center non mi fa scaricare nulla
<Carlin0> mollysra, oramai devi reinstallare da capo
<mollysra> ho copiato i file importanti in un hd esterno, ora che faccio?
<mollysra> quindi=
<mollysra> ?
<b00k3r> mollysra: scarica l'ultima iso di ubuntu e reinstalla
<mollysra> non so cosa sia un iso
<mollysra> scusate, sono scevra di nozioni base
<Carlin0> !download | mollysra
<ubot-it> mollysra: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Carlin0> !installazione | mollysra
<ubot-it> mollysra: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> mollysra, leggi ed acquisiscile
<mollysra> grazie
<bestiona> Glpiana allora dopo riparazione pacchetti dice: il software è aggiornato non ci sono avanzamenti di versione disponibili avviare l'avanzamento di versione? L'avanzamento parziale è stato completato... dopo il comando "apt-get -f install dice: 0aggiornati 0installati 0da rimuovere 0 non aggiornati... riavvio stessa storia
<kaos17> salve volevo chiedere un informazione
<Carlin0> !chiedi | kaos17
<ubot-it> kaos17: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kaos17> se è possibile installare kubuntu su una macchina un pò vecchiotta
<kaos17> da wubi
<Carlin0> wubi non esiste + a quanto ne so
<kaos17> quindi bisogna per forza masterizzare la iso su un dvd e formattare?
<Carlin0> kaos17, parlaci di sta macchina : che cpu e quanta ram ?
<kaos17> intel pentium 4 2,60ghz
<kaos17> 1gb di ram
<kaos17> e 320 gb hdd
<akis24> kaos17:  ormai wubi è abbandonato con le nuove release bisogna creare disco live o usb e provare  sul tupc prova con lubuntu
<akis24> tuo pc*
<kaos17> questo è un pc vecchio che nn uso più e volevo metterlo in moto ma cn un os diverso da windows
<Carlin0> !requisiti | kaos17
<ubot-it> kaos17: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<kaos17> xk x xp gli aggiornamenti ecc sn disattivati
<Carlin0> kubuntu mi sembra un po al limite cmq
<Carlin0> forse meglio qualcosa di + leggero
<kaos17> cosa mi consigli?
<Carlin0> xubuntu o  lubuntu
<kaos17> sai dirmi quanto pesano le iso xk questo pc ha solo lettore cd
<Carlin0> lubuntu sta su cd tutte le altre richiedono un dvd
<kaos17> ottimo quindi provo con lubuntu
<Carlin0> kaos17, boot da usb ?
<kaos17> boot
<Carlin0> ma non credo
<kaos17> nono cambio impostazioni dal bios e avvio da cd
<kaos17> è possibile?
<Carlin0> certo
<Carlin0> !derivate | kaos17
<ubot-it> kaos17: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Carlin0> !installazione | kaos17
<ubot-it> kaos17: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<kaos17> lubuntu 15.10 va bene?
<kaos17> la regge secondo voi
<akis24> kaos17:  provala è la piu' leggera ovvio che da disco girera' meno veloce di quanto possa fare una volta installata
<Carlin0> si è appena uscita , kaos17 è la + leggera , cmq tu all'avvio scegli prova senza installare e ti fai un idea
<kaos17> ah quindi all'interno c'è anche la live?
<Carlin0> si kaos17
<kaos17> adesso scarico
<kaos17> grazie mille x i consigli
<kaos17> vi farò sapere
<monet> ciao ragazzi volevo farvi una domanda,ma su kubuntu 15.10 su youtube si possono vedere i video in hd?
<monet> ok ciao grazie lo stesso
<larossa> buonasera a tutti, ho un problema, sono su ubuntu, e da quando ho sincronizzato il mio ipod shuffle con rythmbox il volume massimo è calato drasticamente
<larossa> qualcuno ha idea di che può essere stato?
<cristian_c> larossa: cioè, il volume massimo in quale contesto?
<larossa> cioè quando ascolto la musica non va piu di un certo tot di decibel,
<larossa> la potenza si è ridotta circa di 1/3
<cristian_c> in quale contesto?
<larossa> ?
<larossa> cosa intendi con contesto?
<cristian_c> larossa: ovvio che ascolti la musica
<cristian_c> ma il lettore è scollegato dal pc?
<larossa> si
<cristian_c> larossa: non credo che c'entri molto col tuo problema
<larossa> non è che conosci un altro programma simile per sincronizzare?
<cristian_c> larossa: guarda nel software center
<cristian_c> ma comunque il problema riguarda il uo ipod, non ubuntu
<cristian_c> tuo
<larossa> ce ne sono troppi, non è che me ne consigli uno buono?
<cristian_c> !programmi ! larossa
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<larossa> ehh lo so ma non so dove sbattere la testa
<cristian_c> !programmi | larossa
<ubot-it> larossa: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<larossa> si ma non voglio na lista, voi non sapreste consigliarmene uno buono?
<larossa> ahh e un altra cortesia se potete/volete, non è che c è un modo per ripristinare l ipod shuffle?:)
<cristian_c> larossa: non sai leggere, per caso?
<cristian_c> che ti ci vuole un sostegno
<cristian_c> dai un'occhiata a banshee , amarok e clementine
<cristian_c> per vedere se fanno al caso tuo
<cristian_c> larossa: le questioni riguardo il ripristino dell'hardware non riguardano questo canale
<larossa> oook grazie :D
<massi2p> salve ragazzi...non so se e il posto giusto per chiedere per un problema con ubuntu 14.03
<krabador> massi2p, chiedi
<massi2p> vediamo se riesco a farvi capire.....avevo un problema con la stampante collegata ma inattiva
<massi2p> ho scaricato alcuni pacchetti samsung  e fatto cio mi esce un errore su line 58
<massi2p> e' possibile??
<cristian_c> massi2p: quali pacchetti?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | massi2p
<ubot-it> massi2p: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<massi2p> sono nuovo del sistema....e' uscito sulla barra dei menu un cartello tipo di divieto di transito
<cristian_c> massi2p: questo non ti esenta dal descrivere le operazioni che hai eseguito
<cristian_c> e fornire relativi dettagli
<massi2p> quando clicco su questo mi esce che si e verificato un errore. per ulteriori informazioni sull'errore avviare il gestore pacchetti tramite il menu richiamabile con un click dal tasto destro del mause
<cristian_c> 'su questo'
<massi2p> il messaggio di errore e':errore sconosciuto class sistem error
<cristian_c> massi2p: è una specie di indovinello?
<massi2p> malformed line 58 in source list / etc/apt/source.list/
<cristian_c> massi2p: manca tutto il contesto
<cristian_c> visto che ometti ciò che hai fatto dall'inizio, nella tua descrizione
<massi2p> che contesto?
<cristian_c> massi2p: parli solo di un errore
<cristian_c> ma non si capisce cos'hai fatto
<massi2p> ho inserito dei pacchetti che non ricordo per la stampante e penso siano quelli che causano il problea
<cristian_c> 'dei pacchetti che non ricordo'
<cristian_c> massi2p: prova a sforzarti
<massi2p> da quando c'e questo segnale non si apre piu neanche l'ubuntu software center
<massi2p> non di possono ritrovare da qualche parte
<massi2p> li ho inseriti da terminale
<cristian_c> massi2p: dove li hai messi 'sti pacchetti?
<massi2p> non saprei ..sono per la stampante
<cristian_c> massi2p: da dove li hai reperiti?
<massi2p> dal sito samsung
<massi2p> e dalle varie discussioni in rete
<cristian_c> su su
<cristian_c> cerca un attimo
<cristian_c> quindi li hai scaricati
<massi2p> ma da terminale non riesco a risalire ai pacchetti installati di recente?
<cristian_c> massi2p: li hai installati quindi?
<massi2p> si li ho installati e poi e' successo il disastro
<cristian_c> massi2p: e come li hai installati?
<massi2p> da terminale
<cristian_c> massi2p: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> massi2p: e digita: history | pastebinit
<massi2p> mi dice ...necessario un argomento numerico
<krabador> massi2p, sudo apt-get install curl
<krabador> massi2p, history | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<bestiona> Dopo l'avanzamento e il riavvio non si riavvia
<bestiona> Scuate se ho fatto un po' di casino ma sto dal cellulare :(
<cristian_c> bestiona: allora
<cristian_c> bestiona: da quale ubuntu hai avanzato?
<cristian_c> e verso quale?
<bestiona> Da 15.04 a 15.10
<cristian_c> bestiona: hai aggiunto repository che ti hanno fatto esplodere la distro?
<cristian_c> ptima dell'avanzamento
<bestiona> cristian_c repository?
<bestiona> in parole spicciole?
<cristian_c> !repository
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<Innerina> Dove trovo il pacchetto multi-encoder???
<krabador> bestiona, ppa, seguendo guide non ufficiali, per installare software vario
<Innerina> Non c'é in Synaptic...
<krabador> Innerina, cosa te lo chiede?
<Innerina> sì ma google non mi trova nulla -.-
<krabador> Innerina, cosa
<krabador> Innerina, te
<Innerina> Lives
<krabador> Innerina, lo chiede?
<krabador> oooh.
<Innerina> Ho già rimediato 2 pacchetti che mi mancavano ma multi-encoder...
<krabador> se installi lives da fonte esterna, come compilandolo, eccetera, il repo non è responsabile
<bestiona> cristian_c no! fatto aggiornamenti regolari fino a ieri che ho fatto l'avanzamento
<krabador> della disponibilità o meno di componenti che possano servire per la compilazione di qualcosa
<Innerina> Ma il bello è che Lives non c'é più nei repo
<Innerina> e il sito ufficiale non ti dice manco dove reperirli tranne qualcuno!!! -.-
<krabador> bestiona, verifica che non ci siano problemi di rete, e che tutti i repositories, siano conettibili
<krabador> Innerina, stessa solfa, il repo fa chiudere il cerchio per tutto cio' che deve essere installato da dentro il repo
<cristian_c> Innerina: 15.10?
<Innerina> O meglio, mi sono trovata il Lives 2.4.0 ma è uscito il 2
<Innerina> sì
<krabador> Innerina, i mantainers dei pacchetti scelgono in base a tutta una serie di ragioni
<Innerina> 2.4.2 è appena uscito ma dovrei installarlo da zero, pacchetti compresi
<Innerina> nah
<Innerina> il repo ha la versione precedente ma non porta i codec
<krabador> Innerina, lives (2.4.0~ds0-1build1)
<Innerina> cmq dove trovo multi-encoder? Un link???
<cristian_c> bestiona: hai detto che 'non si avvia'
<krabador> questa è la versione di 15.10
<cristian_c> bestiona: cosa intendi esattamente con la tua affermazione?
<krabador> Innerina, che problemi hai avuto ad installare questa versione?
<Innerina> sì è quella, ma sul sito ufficiale c'è la 2.4.2 che andrebbe compilata da sorgente, troppo sbatti
<krabador> Innerina, sicura che i repo sono correttamente installati=
<Innerina> non ho avuto problemi con questa, mi mancano solo dei codec per cui non posso salvare alcuni output
<krabador> Innerina, appunto, installa quella del repo e vivi felice, no?
<Innerina> come appunto multi-encoder che non trovo nel repo
<krabador> Innerina, installali a mano uno per uno
<bestiona> cristian_c arriva fino alle righe di compilazione iniziale ma sono ferme... al momento ho solo la posdibilità di dare comandi tipo terminale
<Innerina> e non riesco a trovare in google
<cristian_c> bestiona: compilazione?
<krabador> Innerina, magari era una sorta di metapacchetto o pacchetto che li conteneva, ed andava semplicemente ad installarli
<Innerina> ma infatti sono apposto col programma da repo... mi serve multi-encoder che porta anche gif-encoder
<krabador> bestiona, hai verificato i repositories?
<krabador> bestiona, vuoi rispondere , o parli solo con una persona?
<krabador> Innerina, non te la prendere, ma #ubuntu-it-chat
<bestiona> cristian_c non so come spiegarli... dopo la scritta ubuntu su sfondo viola prima del logon ci sono delle righe che iniziano per:[OK]
<Innerina> krabador: ma chiedo solo un link o una sorgente da dove scaricarlo ed installarlo...
<Innerina> perché google non mi trova niente del suddetto multi...
<krabador> Innerina, appunto
<Innerina> ok cmq
<bestiona> Mi scuso se faccio un po di casino ma sono dal cellulare e qualche mess me lo salto... kabrador, non ho accesso a niente, solo al terminale
<cristian_c> bestiona: ma il desktop c'è , almeno?
<bestiona> No, si blocca all'avvio con quelle righe che dicevo prima
<Gio95> krabador: ieri sera mi stavi aiutando a installare i driver di un turner tv usb, se hai tempo mi daresti ancora una mano?
<bestiona> Cristian_c no si blocca all'avvio su quelle righe che dicevo prima
<cristian_c> bestiona: che esce al prompt?
<cristian_c> Gio95: allora, esattamente, cosa stavi facendo?
<cristian_c> dove ti eri bloccato?
<bestiona> Cristian_c non saprei come si vede?
<Gio95> cristian_c:ripeto quello che ho scritto ieri sera così ti faccio capire cosa dovevo fare e a che punto sono
<Gio95> Ho Ubuntu 14.04 LTS e volevo installare i driver di un tuner TV USB della Avermedia, ho scaricato dal sito del produttore i driver per linux ma purtroppo essendo un totale inesperto di ubuntu non riesco a seguire la guida d'installazione in esso contenuta che sarebbe questa http://paste.ubuntu.com/12991838/
<cristian_c> bestiona: posta una schermata e si vede dove sei finito
<cristian_c> !image | bestiona
<ubot-it> bestiona: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gio95> Della guida eravamo fermi ai prerequisiti, il punto 0b e il punto 0c dovrebbero essere apposto
<Gio95> no scusa 0b e 0d
<cristian_c> Gio95: allora, quel problema l'ho già visto
<cristian_c> uno o due mesi fa
<cristian_c> dvb_frontend.h
<bestiona> Cristian_c per fortuna ho fatto delle foto:http://ibin.co/2KjzaDI7YfSt
<cristian_c> bestiona: e rimane piantato così?
<bestiona> Cristian_c sì :(
<cristian_c> bestiona: allora non puoi dare comandi, giusto?
<doom_> salve ! ho combinato un casino nel cambiare la password nel pannello nome utente l'ho impostato come utente normale e ho cambiato la psw,prima ero amministratore
<doom_> ed ora dal terminale mi da questo errore: non è nel file sudoers. Questo evento verrà segnalato
<doom_> ho ubuntu 14.04
<bestiona> cristian_c no al riavvio posso andare sia su recovery mode che sul bios... per esempio adesso ho una schermata tipo terminale, in attesa di comandi
<cristian_c> bestiona: e come la ottieni 'sta schermata?
<bestiona> Cristian_c premendo esc prima di quella schermata
<massimo57> Buona sera a tutti
<massimo57> Qualcuno può darmi una mano per installare xubuntu?
<akis24> !installazione | massimo57
<ubot-it> massimo57: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<doom_> ho gia provato con alcuni consigli doom@doom:~$ sudo adduser doom utente
<doom_> [sudo] password for doom:
<doom_> doom non è nel file sudoers. Questo evento verrà segnalato.
<doom_> doom@doom:~$ su
<doom_> Password:
<doom_> su: Autenticazione non riuscita
<massimo57> Cos'è try xubuntu?
<Gio95> cristian_c: quindi ora cosa devo fare? Installare dvb_frontend.h?
<massimo57> ...quindi l'installazione è identica ad ubuntu, giusto?
<cristian_c> massimo57: in pratica, ti consente di avviare il sistema in modalità di prova direttamente dal supporto
<akis24> esatto massimo57  la procedura è identica
<cristian_c> senza installazione sul disco
<massimo57> e come faccio ad usare try xubuntu?
<cristian_c> massimo57: lo selezioni e dovrebbe avviarsi il desktop
<massimo57> OK.
<massimo57> Ora ho scaricato l'ISO di xubunti, 1 giga.
<cristian_c> Gio95: allora, il problema è diverso
<cristian_c> Gio95: un'idea ce l'avevo
<massimo57> Come lo installo? Da pen drive?
<cristian_c> massimo57: dove hai letto di 'try xubuntu'?
<bestiona> Cristian_c io che faccio col terminale?
<massimo57> qui:   http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<cristian_c> bestiona: se non premi esc prima, che cosa succede se lo premi dopo?
<cristian_c> massimo57: puoi utilizzare usb o anche dvd
<cristian_c> massimo57: per il dvd
<cristian_c> !iso | massimo57
<ubot-it> massimo57: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<bestiona> cristian_c non succede niente... è come impallato se arriva a quelle righe
<cristian_c> massimo57: per l'usb:
<cristian_c> !usbwin ! massimo57
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !usbwin | massimo57
<ubot-it> massimo57: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Gio95> cristian_c: che idea? :)
<cristian_c> Gio95: intanto:
<cristian_c> !chat | Gio95
<ubot-it> Gio95: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> bestiona: ok
<cristian_c> !chat | intanto, Gio95
<ubot-it> intanto, Gio95: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massimo57> Ho scaricato l'iso di xubuntu su un altro pc, il mio, dove ho ubuntu. posso trasferirlo su pennetta e lanciarlo sul pc di destinazione?
<cristian_c> massimo57: hai letto i link che ti ha passato il bot?
<massimo57> vado! .)
<massimo57> ehm... piccolo problema...
<massimo57> ...l'inglese! :(
<cristian_c> massimo57: a cosa ti riferisci?
<bestiona> Cristian_c io sto aspettando se poso fare qualcosa con il terminale a disposizione
<hp1> salve, scusate ma ho problemi con la riproduzione video da browser (opera e mozilla) al momento di riprodurre un filmato  la finestra rimane nera.  youtube  invece riproduce tranquillamente. grazie
<cristian_c> bestiona: puoi postare l'altra schermata?
<cristian_c> quella che appare se premi esc
<cristian_c> hp1: youtube utilizza html5
<cristian_c> hp1: hai installato dei plugin?
<hp1> yt è già in html5 e infatti non crea problemi alla riproduzione. sono altri siti che rimane nera la finestra
<hp1> si ma non ho aggiunto nulla ultimamente sempre i solito
<hp1> i soliti*
<bestiona> Rimane molto difficile col cellulare fare schermate e postarle... giochiamocela quando indispensabile... te la descrivo: schermata nera. Chede login con password
<cristian_c> hp1: hai flash installato?
<cristian_c> hp1: i filmati sono in flash?
<hp1> si
<bestiona> Cristian_c ho scritto sopra
<cristian_c> bestiona: e poi?
<cristian_c> bestiona: se digiti: startx, dopo aver fatto il login, cosa accade?
<bestiona> Cristian_c faccio il login con password e lampeggia in attesa di comandi
<massimo57> ...che non conosco l'inglese, e i link sono in inglese.
<massimo57> Comunque...
<massimo57> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzw9YS7zlPA
<hp1> sto provando ad aggiornare i plug in da entrambi i browser
<bestiona> Provo a mandarti la foto cristian_c
<cristian_c> massimo57: ???
<cristian_c> hp1: puoi rispondere alla domanda?
<hp1> si ho flash installato
<cristian_c> hp1: i filmati sono in flash?
<hp1> non tutti i filmati sono in flash
<bestiona> Cristian_chttp://ibin.co/2Kk9GbnelekZ
<cristian_c> hp1: gli altri cosa sono?
<massimo57> A questo link un tutorial che mi pare molto chiaro su come installare linux proprio mediante usb installer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wzw9YS7zlPA
<bestiona> Cristian_c ci si capisce qualcosa?
<krabador> massimo57, c'è abbondante documentazione a riguardo
<krabador> ufficiale
<cristian_c> bestiona: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | less
<krabador> massimo57, tale da far evitare a chiunque di scomodare youtube
<krabador> massimo57, link del quale qui dentro sono offtopic, essendo questo canale ufficiale di supporto
<hp1> provo ad aggiornare adobe flash in questo momento
<krabador> massimo57, se non capisci qualcosa, della documentazione ufficiale, chiedi e ti sarà risposto
<krabador> hp1, installa chromium e pepperflashplugin-nonfree, oppure solamente chrome che ha il flash interno
<krabador> e prova
<massimo57> Chiedo scusa
<massimo57> davvero
<massimo57> Credevo di ....
<massimo57> Vabbè lasciamo perdere...
<hp1> sicuramente proverò, ma mi trovo benissimo con opera e spero con voi di risolvere questo problema. cmq provo per vedere almeno se può funzionare. grazie intanto
<massimo57> scusatemi.
<massimo57> :(
<krabador> hp1,allora tieni presente che su linux, nel quale adobe ha cessato il supporto per flash, con tutti i browser che supportano il flash ufficiale linux, rimasto alla versione 11.2 aggiornato solo in sucurezza, avrai sempre problemi
<krabador> hp1, a te la scelta.
<bestiona> Cristian_c   http://ibin.co/2KkBRAtH1znN
<cristian_c> ho visto
<cristian_c> massimo57: sei sicuro di non saper far funzionare universal usb installer?
<hp1> ok, grazie krabador: speriamo che magari un giorno torni a supportare. o altrimenti tutti con chromium :) grazie cia a tutti
<krabador> hp1, te lo puoi scordare
<hp1> :D
<krabador> hp1, adobe ha smesso di farlo, ed il web sta sostituendo flash
<krabador> e vai con Dio
<bestiona> Cristian_c speranze?
<krabador> massimo57, scarichi la iso di ubuntu che vuoi installare in pendrive, formatti la pendrive, scarichi universal usb installer, lo lanci, selezioni la iso a mano , nel campo in cui ti chiede che iso installare, ti assicuri che sia settata la pendrive inserita, come destinazione , e dai l'ok
<cristian_c> bestiona: hai digitato il comando?
<bestiona> Sì t'ho postato la foto
<cristian_c> bestiona: scorri con le frecce
<cristian_c> e posta la parte inferiore
<cristian_c> bestiona: dopodiché posta anche il risultato di: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | less
<bestiona> Cristian_c  http://ibin.co/2KkEJS29c6t8
<krabador> bestiona, da terminale di recovery, attaccati ad un cavo lan, ed abilita il networking
<cristian_c> bestiona: sì, premi esc o q
<bestiona> Come si abilita il networking?
<krabador> bestiona, ce l'hai nel menu del recovery
<bestiona> Ok
<massimo57> proverò! :)
<bestiona> Cristian_c fatto, ora è tornato al menu
<krabador> massimo57, sei uscito e rientrato
<krabador> massimo57, a far cosa??
<bestiona> Cristian_c fatto è tornato al menu di recovery con le varie opzioni
<bestiona> scusa cristian_c non ho visto se mi hai risposto mi è partita la connessione...
<bestiona> Cristian_c  dopo aver abilitato la rete sono tornato nel menu di ripristino
<cristian_c> bestiona: hai digitato anche il secondo comando?
<bestiona> Penso di non averlo letto cristian_c quale secondo comando?
<cristian_c> bestiona: dopodiché posta anche il risultato di: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | less
<cristian_c> bestiona: questo
<bestiona> lo so che sembra strano ma non mi prende questo simbolo |
<cristian_c> bestiona: maiusc + \
<cristian_c> maiusc detto anche shift
<bestiona> esce un altro simbolo
<cristian_c> bestiona: allora non hai il layput italiano
<cristian_c> ma quello us
<bestiona> Morale della favola? Cristian_c
<bestiona> Però nell'altro terninale enon questo di recovery mode quel simbolo me lo prese
<cristian_c> bestiona: perché ora non stai impersonando il tuo utenre
<cristian_c> e sei in tutt'altra shell
<bestiona> Cristian_c come ovviamo
<bestiona> ?
<cristian_c> basta guardare il layout americano us
<cristian_c> bestiona: a te viene la tilde ~, giusto?
<bestiona> io li sto provando tutti, ma quel simbolo non c'è con nessuna combinazione shift
<bestiona> Esatto
<cristian_c> bestiona: vicino a backspace
<bestiona> sì
<cristian_c> ottieni un paio di tasti che stampano le parentesi
<cristian_c> e uno che stampa il backslash \
<cristian_c> bestiona: premi shift + \
<cristian_c> cioè shift + tasto che ti stampa il backslash
<bestiona> Viene una specie di due trattini uno sopral'altro, tipo i duepunti...
<cristian_c> bestiona: ok, ma è quello, immagino
<bestiona> Ok provo con quello
<cristian_c> ok, completa il comando e dai invio
<bestiona> Fatto
<cristian_c> !image | bestiona
<ubot-it> bestiona: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bestiona> Cristian_c  http://ibin.co/2Kkgiz9er6s8
<cristian_c> bestiona: -,-
<cristian_c> krabador> bestiona, ppa, seguendo guide non ufficiali, per installare software vario
<cristian_c> cristian_c> bestiona: hai aggiunto repository che ti hanno fatto esplodere la distro?
<bestiona> Cristian_c esattamente quali sarebbero?
<cristian_c> bestiona> cristian_c no! fatto aggiornamenti regolari fino a ieri che ho fatto l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> bestiona: non si dicono le bugie
<cristian_c> tralasciando i repo di google
<cristian_c> noobslab-ubuntu-themes-vivid
<bestiona> Probabilmente non capisco la differenza ma non sono un bugiardo
<akis24> bestiona: hai un sistema pieno di ppa reinstallare da zero ... la migliore soluzione
<bestiona> Akis24 altre soluzioni?
<cristian_c> paullo612-ubuntu-unityshell-rotated-vivid
<cristian_c> tualatrix-ppa-truaty
<bestiona> Possibile che non si può fare una modifica che al primo aggiornamento si blocca tutto?
<akis24> bestiona: sinceramente non ne vedo infatti non ti consiglioneanche la procedura di ripristino.. renditiconto
<cristian_c> ubuntu-audio-dev-pulse-testing-trusty
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate-dev-ubuntu-ppa-vivid
<bestiona> non è la prima volta che faccio un avanzamneto di versioneè sempre stato tutto regolate
<bestiona> Regolare*
<cristian_c> bestiona: non è come dici
<cristian_c> 'non si può fare una modifica'
<cristian_c> bestiona: ubuntu è studiato per funzionare con i propri repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> determinate versioni di pacchetti
<cristian_c> bestiona: se li inquini con versioni provenienti da altri repository, è facile esploda tutto
<bestiona> Quindi recupero dati abdabdo dal tecbico e poi formatto? Non c'è altravia?
<cristian_c> un po' come quando in un laboratorio di chimica maneggi sostanze 'proibite'
<bestiona> Andando*
<cristian_c> bestiona: fai un ripristino
<cristian_c> !ripristino | bestiona
<ubot-it> bestiona: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<bestiona> E idati cristian_c
<cristian_c> bestiona: i dati li recuperi dalla live eventualmente
<bestiona> E i dati*
<cristian_c> bestiona: ma il ripristino non dovrebbe toccare i documenti della tua home
<bestiona> Allora mi fido e seguo quel link?
<cristian_c> bestiona: leggi attentamente
<cristian_c> bestiona: e se seguendola c'è qualcosa che non quadra, torna qui e chiedi aiuto
<bestiona> va bene grazie a tutti domattinaprovo il ripristino dell'installazione scusate le bugie involontarie :D
<cristian_c> bestiona: più che altro hai perso del tempo in più te, oltre che noi
<cristian_c> per capire che avevi dei ppa
<cristian_c> domanda fatta all'inizio, oggi pomeriggio
<bestiona> Mi dispiace per voi...
<bestiona> Io me lo merito
<cristian_c> bestiona: consiglio: leggi solo la documentazione ufficiale e il wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> non seguire guide prese a caso su internet
<cristian_c> che poi ti ritrovi con il sistema non più avviabile
<bestiona> Grazie della dritta
<bestiona> Farò il bravo
<larossa> buonasera,sono di nuovo io! dopo un allenamento senza musica D: ho ripristinato l ipod,resettato e formattato, ora è come quando è uscito dalla fabbrica, piccolo problema, rythmbox ora me lo trova ma quando provo a inizializzarlo non fa niente..D: che sbaglio?
<salvon90> Salve. Ho la ISO di xubuntu. Come posso renderla bootable per una pendrive?
<ViCe95> exit
<ViCe95> exit
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-30
<glpiana> ola
<bestiona> Il ripristino dell'installazione è possibile effettuarlo da riga di comando?
<krabador> bestiona, se sei entrato in modalità recovery , abilita il networking , poi root , sudo apt-get update , se non da errori sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, poi
<Carlin0> da root non si suda  (si sta belli freschi)
<krabador> ma non si rompe...
<bestiona> Dal momento che il computer è fuori uso e non posso masterizzare una live, mi chiedevo se era possibile effettuare il "ripristinoinstallazione" da riga di comando
<krabador> hai letto cosa ti ho appena scritto?
<bestiona> Uso un telefono... si era disconnesso e ho dovuto ricaricare la pagina
<bestiona> me la son persa
<krabador> krabador> bestiona, se sei entrato in modalità recovery , abilita il networking , poi root , sudo apt-get update , se non da errori sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, poi
<krabador> attacchi il cavo LAN e abiliti il networking
<bestiona> Ok... tutto qui? Dopo seguo la guida del wiki?
<krabador> non è la risposta alla tua domanda , ma se vanno a posto , risistemano l'installazione esistente
<bestiona> Ok
<bestiona> Krabador, dopo dist-upgrade mi da: 0aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<krabador> ma update va?
<bestiona> Sì, dice recuperati 278 kb in 7s lettura elenco pacchetti... fatto poi ho dato il secondo comando...
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<bestiona> krabador, ho dato il rimo pare buono, dò il aecpndo..
<krabador> dopodiché mi dici da quando il sistema non è più usabile e cosa hai fatto prima
<bestiona> Secondo*
<bestiona> Primo*
<krabador> bestiona: devi copiare i link prodotti dagli ultimi 2, qui
<bestiona> Krabador, allora non si riavvia più da dopo l'avanzamento (da 15.04 a 15.10)... causa repository non ufficiali precedenti... allora questo è quello uscito con il primo: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/main pastebinit all1.4-4 [14,8kB]
<krabador> bestiona: il primo , installa un programma
<krabador> gli ultimi 2 fanno un link
<krabador> quelli devi incollare.
<bestiona> E questo con il secondo... http://paste.ubuntu.com/13007748/
<krabador> bestiona: dopo blocchi di 10 minuti , non fai tutto
<krabador> ti ho mandato 3 comandi
<bestiona> Krabador... allora ho riperao la connesssione... santa pazienza... l'ultimo che ho dato era sudo apt-get distupgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> eri connesso quando te li ho mandati tutti e 3
<bestiona> Krabador, mi dispiace purtroppo dal telefono è un'impresa ardua... ho un centimentro quadrato per scrivere... mo rimando l'ultimo per favore?
<krabador> rileggi. In ogni caso, nel momento in cui il sistema abbia subito modifiche pesanti da diversi PPA  , succede facilmente quello che ti è successo , fai drasticamente prima a fare installazione pulita dopo backup
<krabador> che fai da live
<krabador> e mettiti in condizione di far partire una livello
<bestiona> Mi rimandi*
<krabador> live
<bestiona> ieri sera mi consigliavano il ripristino dell'installazione... non posso fare un cd, per questo chiedevo se era possibile farlo da shell
<krabador> so cosa ti è stato detto
<krabador> ripristino o re installazione
<krabador> per entrambi serve il supporto , DVD o USB
<krabador> tanto vale che reinstalli .
<bestiona> krabador e i dati?
<krabador> la parola backup non ti dice niente?
<bestiona> Ok quindo mi stai dicendo che da shell queste operazioni no si possono fare?
<bestiona> Quindi*
<krabador> che fai , me la fai accendere , tipo "chi vuol essere milionario"?
<krabador> procurati un supporto di installazione e fa le cose per bene
<bestiona> Mi ingegnerò in qualche modo, grazie
<krabador> bestiona, aspetta un stimò
<krabador> attimo
<krabador> manda un ultimo comando
<bestiona> Sì
<krabador> sudo apt-get -f install
<bestiona> Provo...
<bestiona> krabador, 0aggiorati0installati0da rimuovete0non aggiornati
<krabador> bestiona: perfetto, supporto di installazione , sessione live, ti fai un bel backup, reinstalli
<krabador> that's it.
<bestiona> Daccordo grazie... ciaos :)
<krabador> bestiona: riavvia
<pippo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/03piJv5RRp6QfEoE8nFo
<pippo> AIUTO
<zap_> ciao non riesco a  Aprire file .mkv con codec HEVC H.265 su google ho trovato delle soluzioni ma preferisco seguire le vostre
<zap_> che penso piu sicure
<Uzzi> sono connesso in ssh con un pc il quale ha la sessione grafica correttamente funzionante. Posso da ssh avviare un app nella sessione grafica in uso?
<glpiana> Uzzi, puoi avviare applicativi del pc cui sei connesso sia sul pc da cui ti connetti che sul pc cui sei connesso
<glpiana> tutto sta a come imposti l'accesso in ssh e le variabili d'ambiente relative a DISPLAY
<alessandro76> salve, ho installato il plugin adobe flash player da ubuntu software center ma con mozilla non riesco a sentire l'audio dei video. cosa devo fare? grazie
<alessandro76> andando nei componenti aggiuntivi di mozilla il plugin flash infatti non compare
<glpiana> alessandro76, l'audio altrimenti funziona? ad esempio riesci a sentire un file audio?
<alessandro76> si
<glpiana> alessandro76, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep flash
<glpiana> !paste | alessandro76
<ubot-it> alessandro76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandro76> scusami non sono molto esperto, cosa faccio delle 2 cose
<glpiana> alessandro76, quali due cose?
<alessandro76> allora non ho capito, scusami, cosa devo fare
<glpiana> alessandro76, apri un terminale
<alessandro76> che sarebbe l'icona di ubunto?
<glpiana> alessandro76, no, ma da lì puoi arrivare al terminale scrivendo "terminale". quando vedi l'icona corretta, cliccaci sopra
<alessandro76> fatto
<glpiana> alessandro76, adesso copia e incolla sto comando: dpkg -l | grep flash
<glpiana> alessandro76, non usare ctrl+v nel terminale, fai tasto destro -> incolla
<alessandro76> fatto
<glpiana> alessandro76, ti ha dato output immagino
<glpiana> se si tratta di una o due righe, copiale pure qui, altrimenti leggi sopra le istruzioni per usare pastebin
<alessandro76> mi dice che è installato  il plugin 11.2.202.540ubuntu0.14.04.2
<glpiana> alessandro76, dopo averlo installato hai riavviato firefox?
<alessandro76> si
<glpiana> alessandro76, scrivi questo comando nel terminale: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alessandro76> [sudo] password for alessandro
<alessandro76> ho inserito la pass ma non la scrive
<glpiana> alessandro76, scrivi la tua password anche se non viene visualizzata e poi premi invio
<alessandro76> ok
<alessandro76> scrivo tutta la risposta?
<glpiana> alessandro76, quando termina, scrivi: cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<glpiana> dovrebbe darti come output un indirizzo http; copialo qui
<alessandro76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13008688/
<alessandro76> posso chiudere il terminale?
<glpiana> alessandro76, no
<alessandro76> che faccio?
<ExPBoy> aspetti che si legga
<glpiana> alessandro76, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> anzi, meglio ancora
<glpiana> alessandro76, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer |pastebinit
<alessandro76> fatto
<alessandro76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13008743/
<alessandro76> questa è la risposta
<glpiana> alessandro76, scrivi: locate libflashplayer.so | pastebinit
<alessandro76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13008755/
<glpiana> alessandro76, chiudi firefox, aspetta un attimo e riaprilo
<glpiana> e poi torna qui
<alessandro76> la chat così si chiude?
<glpiana> se non si chiuedesse mi spaventerei :)
<alessandro76> grazie :-)
<alessandro76> non riesco a sentire l'audio su video di mozilla nonstante alcune prove e riavvio dell'istallazione di flash player
<glpiana> alessandro76, apri questa pagina con firefox: https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<glpiana> alessandro76, cosa leggi sotto "version information"?
<nessuno> Ci riprovo: ho installato lubuntu 14 da un mese piu o meno. Ho risolto diversi problemi , ma ora quando guardo video su you tube o in rete in genere , dopo qualche minuto si blocca tutto e devo forzare il riavvio .   Potete darmi una mano per favore ? processore  pentium 4 3.00 ghz 1 gb di ram
<alessandro76> che faccio?
<glpiana> nessuno, per youtube usi flash player o html5?
<glpiana> alessandro76, ti ho scritto sopra cosa fare e non hai risposto
<glpiana> alessandro76, apri questa pagina con firefox: https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<glpiana> alessandro76, cosa leggi sotto "version information"?
<alessandro76> You have version 11,2,202,540 installed
<glpiana> alessandro76, ti visualizzi il video ma non senti l'audio o non vedi nemmeno il video?
<dani75ele> ciao a tutti. Vorrei installare ubuntu sulla mia ps3 ma non riesco a trovare dove scaricare l'immagine ISO. Mi potete dare una dritta? Grazie.
<alessandro76> non sento solo l'audio, il video lo vedo
<glpiana> !release | dani75ele
<ubot-it> dani75ele: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> alessandro76, in un terminale scrivi: rm -r .macromedia
<dani75ele> quale versione devo utilizzare?
<glpiana> alessandro76, poi riavvia firefox e vedi se è cambiato qualcosa
<alessandro76> mi risponde col nome del pc: satellite c660
<glpiana> alessandro76, giusto così. riavvia firefox
<alessandro76> ok
<glpiana> dani75ele, prova a vedere se qui trovi informazioni utili: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=587148
<alessandro76> glpiana, niente da fare ancora non funziona
<glpiana> alessandro76, apri le impostazioni audio dall'icona del volume, avvia un video di youtube, nelle impostazioni volume apri la scheda "applicazioni" e dimmi cosa vedi elencato
<nessuno> mi dice che flash player e' installato
<glpiana> nessuno, per youtube usi flash player o html5?
<nessuno> come faccio a vedere??
<glpiana> nessuno, avvii un video e clicchi sopra col tasto destro
<nessuno> Al momento viene utilizzato il player HTML5 quando possibile.  questo dice
<glpiana> nessuno, non puoi aver letto quella frase dal menu che ti è apparso
<glpiana> per cui, ciao :)
<nessuno> grazie.
<nessuno> cliccando tasto destro finestra dice informazioni si html player
<glpiana> nessuno, ok, che browser usi?
<nessuno> firefox
<dani75ele> ok grazie provo con la 9.04
<glpiana> dani75ele, 9.04?
<glpiana> nessuno, strano che html5 mandi in crash il sistema. hai molti plugin in firefox?
 * Ilyan salve a tutti 
<nessuno> 7 sette ma solo 2 sempre attivi shockwave e  codec video
<glpiana> nessuno, prova, nelle impostazioni di yotube, a passare da html5 a flash e vedi se la cosa migliora
<nessuno> ok provo grazie per ora
<Gabriele> Salve, sono un giovane programmatore e dovrei creare un programma che giri al meglio su Linux... Quale linguaggio mi consigliate?
<glpiana> !chat | Gabriele
<ubot-it> Gabriele: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gabriele> Ok, grazie.
<Gabry> #ubuntu-it-chat
<dani75ele> si esatto ho trovato delle guide per installare Ubuntu 9.04
<dani75ele> anche se per adesso ho un problema per creare la partizione sulla ps3 dove installare ubuntu
<glpiana> dani75ele, la 9.04 risale al 2009 e non è più supportata
<dani75ele> gipiana allora quale mi consigli di installare? l'ultima versione?
<saro75> salve sto sperimentando da poco Ubuntu e sono molto limitato (è un ambiente che non conosco) vorrei installare moonlight ma dalle istruzioni che trovo in giro non  ho avuto grande soddisfazioni
<saro75> come posso fare?
<glpiana> dani75ele, non ho mai installato nulla su ps3
<saro75> grazie
<glpiana> !pipelight | saro75
<ubot-it> saro75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<saro75> esiste un applicativo che mostri le performance del sistema ti System Care?
<saro75> E: Tipo "sudo" non riconosciuto alla riga 1 nel file delle sorgenti /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<saro75> sapete perchè???
<Davide> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi sa dire la differenza tra cairo-dock e cairo-dock modalità fallback? quale tra i due ha prestazioni migliori?
<krabador> !chat | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Davide> Durante l'avvio come faccio a far partire  cairo-dock modalità fallbck? Con la modalità cairo-dock, basta aggiungerlo all'applicazione di avvio tramite il comando cairo-dock
<krabador> Davide: inquadra qual'è l'eseguibile di Cairo dock fallback , e metti quello , in avvio
<alessandro76> salve, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su pc toshiba satellite, il brower è mozilla 41.0.2 ma ho un problema: non si sente l'audio nei video che guardo  dal brower. il videwo si vede ma l'audio no. ascoltando da mp3 l'audio si sente. il plugin flash player  dal software center risulta installato anche se dai componenti aggiuntivi di mozilla non lo vedo.
<alessandro76>  cosa posso fare?
<krabador> alessandro76: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> alessandro76: aplay -l | pastebinit
<alessandro76> poso fare copia e incolla da terminale?
<krabador> alessandro76: devi copiare ed incollare questi comandi nel terminale
<alessandro76> di seguito?
<Davide> fatto, grazie
<alessandro76> o prima uno, invio e poi l'altro
<Davide> amo Ubuntu per questo ;-)
<krabador> alessandro76: prima uno poi l'altro
<krabador> Davide: bene
<Davide> sto seguendo un corso di base GNU-Linux è sto imparando tante cose
<Davide> adesso ho provato a togliere il launcer dalle impostazioni, ma rimane fisso. Come mai?
<alessandro76> i due comandi come li devo inserire? uno di seguito all'altro o prima uno, poi faccio invio e poi inserisco l'altro?
<krabador> perché è unity
<alessandro76> scusa non ho capito, mi ridai quello che devo copiare nel terminale?
<alessandro76> questo è quello che mi compare:Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<alessandro76> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<alessandro76> pastebinit è già alla versione più recente.
<alessandro76> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 11 non aggiornati.
<alessandro76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13010034/
<Davide> come posso toglierlo?
<alessandro76> krabador, cosa devo fare?
<Davide> è possibile tramite compiz'?
<alessandro76> scusa ma non sono molto esperto. cos'è compiz?
<alessandro76> a parte cos'è, cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> !info compiz
<ubot-it> compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.12.1+15.04.20150410.1-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 3 kB, installed size 128 kB
<alessandro76> krabador, cosa devo fare?
<Davide> qualcuno sa suggerirmi come posso disattivare il launcher?
<alessandro76> salve, ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su pc toshiba satellite, il brower è mozilla 41.0.2 ma ho un problema: non si sente l'audio nei video che guardo dal brower. il videwo si vede ma l'audio no. ascoltando da mp3 l'audio si sente. il plugin flash player dal software center risulta installato anche se dai componenti aggiuntivi di mozilla non lo vedo. c
<alessandro76> osa posso fare?
<Carlin0> alessandro76, ma non è che per caso hai messo il mute nel player di youtube ?
<alessandro76> purtroppo no
<Davide> alessandro76, prova a installare tutti i codec
<alessandro76> credo che l'audio si sia eliminato dopo che ho collegato il pc al tv tramite hdmi
<alessandro76> inizialmente funzionava
<Carlin0> alessandro76, e se guardi i video in html5 invece di flash ?
<alessandro76> cioè? devo installare da software center html5?
<Carlin0> alessandro76, no basta che scegli tra le opzioni di youtube di usare html5 al posto di flash
<alessandro76> dove trovo questa opzione?
<Carlin0> eh cerca un po , io lo faccio disabilitando flash , va in html5 automaticamente
<alessandro76> capisco ma da dove disabiliti flash?
<Carlin0> uso chrome , non so come farlo su firefox
<krabador> alessandro76, allora, fa partire un video youtube, da firefox, apri opzioni audio,e vedi se firefox compare tra le applicazioni che stanno usando la scheda
<alessandro76> si compare sotto applicazioni
<alessandro76> c'è l'icona di mozilla ma il nome è cubebutils
<krabador> alessandro76, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> apri poi chromium, youtube , e vedi come va
<alessandro76> digito su terminale "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree" ?
<krabador> copia ed incolla
<lknick> buongiorno...vorrei disinstallare default jdk e installare java della oracle...l'ultima volta ho fatto qualche macello quindi se qualcuno sa aiutarmi gli sarei molto grato
<krabador> lknick, java della oracle, lo installi seguendo le istruzioni sul loro sito, o installanto ppa, nel sistema, discretamente sconsigliabile, in quanto se va offline, ti si bloccano gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> lknick, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lknick, dpkg -l | grep jdk | pastebinit
<lknick> sisi lo so installare quello...solo che l'altra volta disinstallai defualt jdk e feci anche il purge... ma avevo problemi con java... e un ragazzo sempre qui mi fece dare un comando per vedere le versioni java che utilizzavo
<lknick> e usciva ancora default-jdk
<lknick> e con jdk mi compariva anche java della oracle :S (forse non avevo disinstallato completamente quello vecchio, e non vorrei che la cosa si ripetesse)
<alessandro76> ma è possibile che quando ho collegato il pc al tv tramite hdmi nella scheda audio sia cambiato qualcosa? ricordo che cerano  due opzioni in uscita audio mentre ora c'è ne solo una,
<Carlin0> alessandro76, ma hai detto che gli mp3 li senti ....
<alessandro76> si
<krabador> alessandro76, se adesso senti gli mp3 , sta andando la scheda
<krabador> se adesso senti con la scheda in uso
<Carlin0> se senti quelli dovresti sentire anche il resto
<krabador> alessandro76, usi vlc?
<krabador> a meno che vlc non è settato con il device interno , e di default il sistema non ti sta prendendo l'hdmi
<alessandro76> si ma anche rhythmbox
<krabador> alessandro76, installato chromium ?
<krabador> perchè sta aleggiando questo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1403938
<krabador> e non è poco
<alessandro76> ho avviato da terminale ma non vedo niente ancora
<alessandro76> è un problema se si minimizza la finestra del terminale?
<alessandro76> lo installo da seftware center
<alessandro76> ok è installato
<krabador> alessandro76, se hai mandato il comando l'hai già instalalto
<krabador> alessandro76, chiudi pure il terminale
<alessandro76> si ma non c'è nella barra laterale
<krabador> alessandro76, se non ce lo metti non ci si mette da solo
<krabador> alessandro76, in alto a sinistra, premi l'icona ubuntu , digita chromium
<lknick> ok risolto non ho proprio jdk e jre installati :) forse non scaricando eclipse da synaptic non mi ha installato automaticamente openjre e openjdk :)
<krabador> lknick, fa piacere che rendi partecipe il canale
<alessandro76> si sente
<alessandro76> con chrom funziona
<alessandro76> con mozilla no
<krabador> allora usa chromium
<Carlin0> alessandro76, ci fai vedere una schermata di youtube su firefox ?
<alessandro76> ok grazie
<krabador> alessandro76, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1403938
<alessandro76> si ma come faccio carlin0
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> mentre stai vedendo il video premi stamp per catturarla alessandro76
<krabador> lknick, non leggo privati sono disabilitati
<krabador> scrivi in canale
<krabador> è che sei entrato con una domanda precisa, ti si stava iniziando a segnalare una procedura, ma hai girato solo intorno
<lknick> alessandro domanda forse scema...hai riavviato firefox dopo aver cambiato l'output?  PS krabador avevo scritto quel messaggio per non far perdere tempo a qualcuno visto che avevo risolto :)
<alessandro76> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nKgfKJScQxakVApTVYt7
<alessandro76> carlin0, non so se ho fatto bene
<krabador> lknick, non è avvenuto niente del genere.
<Carlin0> alessandro76, non si vede nulla , ma lascia perdere visto che hai risolto
<alessandro76> ok grazie
<krabador> lknick, hai altre domande ?
<lknick> nono
<Guest32761> ciao . qual'è il canale della chat???
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest32761> grazie
<Guest59934> Ciao ho un portatile acer Aspire 5613ZWLMi  abbastanza vecchiotto ho istallato Linux ubuntu 14.04 e non riesco ha capire come ci si collega alla rete wi fi per favore rispondete, grazie
<Guest32761> <Guest59934> su a destra vicino al simbolo del volume , dovresti avere il simbolo di collegamento (le due freccette =ethernet oppure quella della wi-fi)
<Guest32761> cliccaci sopra ;)
<alberto_> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | alberto_
<alberto_> mi servirebbe una info se possibile
<alberto_> riguardo wine
<krabador> alberto_, beh, allora, ti conviene consultare direttamente la loro documentazione
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> puoi entrare anche in #winehq , se te la cavi con l'inglese , con /join #winehq
<alberto_> ho fatto come sritto nei forum ottenendo lo stesso risultato comunque provero quella strada grazie molte
<krabador> alberto_, "nei forum"
<krabador> ci sono forum e forum, consultare direttamente la documentazione ufficiale, e le risorse ufficiali di un progetto, è un conto
<krabador> andare in giro a spulciare informazioni a caso è un altro
<krabador> !chat | alberto_
<alberto_> ho guardato in winehq la documentazione riguardante quel bug
<krabador> questo canale, che ha il log, è adibito al solo supporto ubuntu, e non a software esterni, /join #ubuntu-it-chat , per tutto il resto
<krabador> alberto_, tieni in considerazione che wine, non è una garanzia al 100%
<krabador> fa quello che puo'
<krabador> ed è in continuo sviluppo
<alberto_> si so che non è una garanzia questo che ponevo era diciamo una curiosita comunque scusate se ho posto il quisito nel canale sbagliato
<krabador> alberto_, nessun problema
<giano> ciao a tutti ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti e software center che non si aprono più
<krabador> giano, chiudi il software center
<giano> fatto
<krabador> apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | giano
<ubot-it> giano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> fa un pastebin del risultato del comando
<giano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13015091/
<giano> volevo intallare quel programma ma ha bloccato tutto
<aaa4> buonanotte
<krabador> giano, hai smanettato con sources.list
<aaa4> caprador vai a dormire che è tardi
<giano> ho copiato elle stringhe pre cecare di installare quel programma
<krabador> aaa4, in bocca al lupo per tutto
<aaa4> grazien compa
<krabador> giano, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dukto.list è un ppa
<giano> copio
<krabador> no
<giano> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dukto.list: Permesso negato
<krabador> giano, tra l'altro è un ppa, supportato fino a 12.04
<giano> non sono esperto, scusa ma non ti seguo
<krabador> giano, non sei esperto, ma nel pc da cui stai scrivendo, è stata inserita una fonte software esterna
<krabador> che ti sta sputtanando il sistema
<giano> krabador: azzzz
<krabador> qualcuno a tua insaputa, o te a tua insaputa leggendo guide non ufficiali
<giano> krabador:io a mia insaputa credo
<krabador> giano, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dukto.list
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<giano> il nulla nnon fa niente
<krabador> il primo non da output
<krabador> manda gli altri 2
<krabador> in successione
<giano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13015221/
<giano> krabador:fatto
<krabador> giano, quante volte hai mandato il primo comando?
<giano> ha fato qualcosa
<giano> questo? sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dukto.list
<krabador> giano, si
<giano> due credo
<krabador> ed è il motivo per l'output che mi hai mandato
<krabador> giano, hai mandato gli altri 2
<giano> si
<krabador> se si, manda il link prodotto dal secondo
<krabador> incollalo qui
<krabador> SOLO il link
<giano> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13015270/
<krabador> giano, sei strapieno di ppa
<krabador> che danno problemi
<krabador> il minimo che possa succedere è che ti si bloccano gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> giano, ls -la /etc/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> giano, spetta
<krabador> ho sbagliato
<krabador> giano, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<giano> ok
<krabador> giano, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<krabador> manda entrambi ed incolla di entrambi i link
<giano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13015305/
<giano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13015316/
<krabador> giano, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> giano, cancella deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free , o mettici a fianco il cancelletto ---> #
<krabador> a sinistra
<krabador> salva
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> giano, la riga è in fondo al documento
<krabador> giano, tutto a posto?
<giano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13015371/
<giano> ok
<giano> ok
<krabador> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/dukto.list.save
<krabador> UNA volta
<krabador> giano, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> adesso il sistema ti si aggiornerà, gli aggiornamenti sono stati sbloccati , rimani lontano da ppa possibilmente, quantomeno chiediti cosa dicono le guide che consulti, se non vuoi casini del genere
<giano> krabador:il terminale ha detto solo   "done"
<giano> recepito grazie mille
<krabador> giano, se non è tornato alla linea digitabile, sta facendo
<krabador> se sono bloccati da un po', potrebbeero essere qualche centinaio di mega
<giano> lentamente da segnali di vita
<krabador> giano, il comando è lungo, se non aggiorni da un po'
<krabador> sta facendo gli aggiornamenti ed il pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> giano, non lo usi molto spesso questo sistema, vero?
<giano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13015445/
<giano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13015445/
<giano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13015445/
<giano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13015445/
<giano> è l'unico che uso
<krabador> bene
<krabador> 151 MB di aggiornamenti fatti
<krabador> puoi riavviare, visto che ha aggiornato il kernel, e continuare a godertelo
<giano> grazie ancora
<krabador> di niente, buon sistema
<frenbu_> ciao! ho questo problema: quando scollego o ricollego il cavo di alimentazione dal mio portatile viene spenta e riaccesa l'interfaccia wifi (dai log vedo "kernel: [36411.440111] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: RF_KILL bit toggled to disable radio."), credo che la configurazione di acpi centri qualcosa - qualcuno sà darmi un consiglio, anche solo per chiedere aiuto altrove? tnx
<enzo245> Buonasera a tutti
<Enzo246> Buonasera a tutti chi puo aiutarmi?
<Enzo246> volevo installare ubuntu da chiavetta ma ricevo errore "boot error" qualche idea?
<Enzo246> potrebbe essere il bios troppo datato? soluzioni in tal caso?
<frenbu_> Enzo246, che tool e sistema operativo hai utilizzato per creare la chiavetta?
<Enzo246> semplicemente con ultraiso ho aperto l'iso e fatto un estrazione sulla chiavetta
<Enzo246> grazie frenbu....
<Enzo246> potrebbe essere scorretta questa procedura per ottenere una chiavetta nbootabile
<Enzo246> ?
<Enzo246> sistema operativo per creare la chiavetta xp
<Enzo246> ma e' stata una semplice estrazione di file
<frenbu_> Enzo246, prova a preparare la chiavetta con unetbootin e riprova --> https://unetbootin.github.io
<Enzo246> mentre cercavo di installarla su pc formattato
<Enzo246> Grazie tantissime frenbu... :-)
<Enzo246> sei un tesoro !!
<Enzo246> vado e poi ti faccio sapere se ha funzionato
<Enzo246> :-)
<werwolfe> buonasera
<werwolfe> ho problema con la tastiera, ho acquistato una tastiera bluetooth 3 in 1,  ma non funziona correttamente, riesco a scrivere i numeri dove sta il tasterino numerico che non ha, ma nessuna lettera, è come se stesse attivato il tasterino numerico ma che non c'è e sulla tastiera non c'è neanche il tasto per toglierlo , come posso fare
<frenbu_> Enzo246, non è sufficiente estrarre i file sulla usb perchè funzioni come dispositivo di avvio, deve esserci installato il bootloader che fà partire correttamente il tutto
<Enzo246> ah...non lo sapevo perdona l'ignoranza....:-)
<Enzo246> ora sto riempendo la chiavetta con unebooting
<Enzo246> ed il file ubuntu
<Enzo246> incrociamo le dita
<Enzo246> grazie comunque
<werwolfe> nessuno sa dirmi come settare la tastiera?
<Enzo246> werwolfw e prova a vedere se c'e un tasto con scriottoblok num
<Enzo246> caps look
<frenbu_> Enzo246, "Siamo tutti molto ignoranti, ma non tutti ignoriamo le stesse cose." A. Einstein
<Enzo246> hheheheh ti ringrazio....:-)
<Enzo246> einstei diceva che tutti siamo geni
<Enzo246> pensa che andava male a scuola
<Enzo246> mamma mia unebootiong sembra esserwesi fermato al 5 percento e non ne vuole sapere di avanzare
<werwolfe> no non esiste
<werwolfe> nessun tasto per blocco numerico
<werwolfe> allora ti spiego quando accendo il pc e ho la schermata di login scrivo la password e le lettere funzionano
<werwolfe> appena eseguo l'acecsso funzionano solo i numeri sulla dx come se fosse attivo il tasterino numerico che la taastiera non ha
<Enzo246> werwolfe prova a fare un tentativo.....schiacci un tasto e poi provi a schiacciare unj numero....e cosi' con tutti i tasti......
<Enzo246> prima o poi dovresti beccarlo il tasto che sblocca i numeri
<werwolfe> ho già provato
<werwolfe> funziona solo i numeri
<Enzo246> ah....non mi e' mai capitato....
<werwolfe> cosa strana
<werwolfe> quando vado su tatiera e vedo  la tastiera è quella normale
<werwolfe> con tasterino numerico, ma da li non si può cambiare e mettere quella senza tasterino numero?
<enzo245> mi spiace ma non so .....come aiutarti
<werwolfe> sai come ho risolto? <.<  in questo momento?
<werwolfe> ho collegato una tastiera normale
<werwolfe> e premuto il tasto de tasterino numeric e ora funziona
<werwolfe> quindi se riavvio e tolgo la tastiera con filo .:: avrò lo stesso problema?
<werwolfe> non esiste un modo per disattivarlo da qualche parte? nel terminale?
<werwolfe> dal bios l'ho messo in off ma non ha funzionato
<Enzo246> non nsaprei....prova tanti tentativi....mi spiace
<Enzo246> frenbu uneboting e fermo a 5% possibile per cosoi tamnto tempo? chiudo e ripeto tutto?
<werwolfe> grazie cmq enzo, al massimo in attesa che esce la possibilità di avere tastiere senza tasterino numerico, lo disattivo dall'altra tastiera
<Enzo246> figurati mi dispiace di non poter essertti stato di aiuto....certo se riesci con questo metodo sempre meglio che niented
#ubuntu-it 2015-10-31
<frenbu_> Enzo246, unetbootin a volte ci mette un po', ma tu hai selezionato l'iso non il download giusto?
<frenbu_> Enzo246, comunque prima di caricare l'iso con unetbootin ti conviene formattare la chiavetta
<Enzo246> ciao frenbu....dopo circa 20 minuti ho fermato unebootin al file 10 di 199 cioe era fermo al 5
<Enzo246> %
<Enzo246> ho formattato la chiavetta
<Enzo246> e ho riprovato...ma si riblocca al 5%
<Enzo246> estratti 10 di 199
<Enzo246> dall 1 al 10 e abbastanza veloce poi al 10 file si pianta
<Enzo246> cosa intendi per liso e non iol download?
<Enzo246> con unebooting seleziono l'iso ubuntu e scelgo chiavetta
<Enzo246> il file iso ubuntu l'ho scaricato dal sito internet http://www.ubuntu-it.org
<Enzo246> messo sul desktop
<Enzo246> finito il download il file iso e' completo
<Enzo246> purtroppo unebootin sai blocca.....
<Enzo246> e la chiavetta e' formattata.....non ho selezionato formattazione veloce quindio la formaTTAZIUONE DELLA CHIAVETTA DOVREBBE ESSERE OK
<Enzo246> scusa il maiuscolo
<frenbu_> Enzo246, prova a riformattare e avviare di nuovo unetbootin, in caso prova con un'altra chiavetta
<Enzo246> daccordo....riprovo... sempre grazie :-)
<Enzo246> buonaserta a tuttyi qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Enzo246> buonasera a tutti
<Enzo246> vorrei installare la iso ubuntu ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso su chiavetta usb tramite unetbootin-windows-613.exe
<Enzo246> purtroppo lestrazione di unetbootin si blocca al 5%
<Enzo246> la chiavetta e' formattata
<Enzo246> la iso unetbootin-windows-613.exe e' scaricata dal sito http://www.ubuntu-it.org/......che il file iso sia corrotto?
<Enzo246> riscontrate lo stesso problema o lo riscontro solo io?
<Enzo246> scusate correggo  la iso unetbootin-windows-613.exe e' scaricata dal sito http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Enzo246> la iso ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Enzo246> basta vado a letto notte a tutti
<Attide> esiste una versione gia pronta per vmware fusion?
<Squall68> ciao a tutti
<Squall68> non mi serve, ma lo segnalo lo stesso...
<Squall68> sulla 15.10 con DE Mate Compiz crasha, forse è solo un mio particolare problema, ma con la 15.04 funzionava alla grande
<Squall68> Comunque no problem.. uso il gestore tradizionale, troppi fronzoli non mi sono mai piaciuti molto
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> cao
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> ciao a tutti
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> ho ancora bisogno di una mano
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> allora
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> giusto 2 info
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> lubuntu..scheda video invidia quadro da 256 mb
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> con driver proprietaro testato
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> allora la ma domanda e
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> collego con un cavo vga-hdmi il pc al mio televisore
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> nelle impostazion video del pc m trova samsung 40 pollci (quindi qualcosa vede) sul pc in source mi si illumina la porta hdm alimentata
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> la seleziono ma mi dice nessun segnale
<Carlin0> !enter | Lio86-lubuntu-la
<ubot-it> Lio86-lubuntu-la: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> ok
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> Come faccio a sapere se la mia porta vga e attivata?
<ExPBoy> ?
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> Capire se sono in modalita clone monitor
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> collego con un cavo vga-hdmi il pc al mio televisore
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> nelle impostazion video del pc m trova samsung 40 pollci (quindi qualcosa vede) sul pc in source mi si illumina la porta hdm alimentata
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> la seleziono ma mi dice nessun segnale
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> provato a riavviare ma niente
<mike67> ù_ù
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> ciao
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> rieccomi
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> per caso sapete drmi come fare uscire l'audo da la presa usb?
<jester-> Lio86-lubuntu-la: e cosa attacchi alla usb
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> io ho gia un adattatore apposta che leggel'audio da  usb
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> usb speaker
<jester-> se in impostazioni audio non è rilevato = non è linux digeribile
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> con ubuntu ho visto su dei forum che ce l'opzione... ma io ho lubuntu
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> e non trovo le impostazioni audio qui sempre che ce ne siano
<jester-> cerca le impostazioni audio
<jester-> il sistema è comune a tutte e ubutu cambia solo il vestito
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> hihi lo so ma non le trovo xd
<jester-> cerca cerca
<jester-> impostazioni di sistema
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> niente non lo trovo
<akis24> Lio86-lubuntu-la:    dal terminale digita   pavucontrol   e vedi se si apre una finestra con le varie opzioni  audio   in ogni caso metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | Lio86-lubuntu-la
<ubot-it> Lio86-lubuntu-la: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> ok e partito il gestore audio
<jester-> guarda in uscita
<Lio86-lubuntu-la> non ce usb
<jester-> guarda sul forum se qualcuno ha trovato il driver
<jester-> cerca er arca dispositivo
<jester-> marca*
<neofita> kernel panic-not syncing: no working init found. all'avvio questo è ciò che compare....Come posso risolvere?
<jester-> neofita: controlla md5su della iso se giusto  rimasterizza e reinstalla
<neofita> come controllo?
<neofita> come faccio a capire se è giusto?
<jester-> !md5sum | neofita
<ubot-it> neofita: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<neofita> ok controllerò
<jester-> neofita: se è sbagliato significa che il file iso ha errori e va riscaricato
<neofita> ok grazie
<neofita> perfetto è corretto!! Allora devo masterizzarlo con velocità bassa?
<neofita> o come posso masterizzarlo correttamente?
<jester-> neofita: dvd?
<jester-> o usb
<neofita> dvd
<jester-> fallo a velocita piu bassa
<jester-> neofita: installazione automatica?
<neofita> dal boot
<jester-> neofita: usa tutto il disco?
<neofita> no 1gb
<jester-> neofita: ne servono almeno 7
<jester-> e poi non hai spazio per nulla
<neofita> del pc intendi? ne ho tanti liberi
<jester-> si ma quanto spazio hai dato alla partizione ubuntu
<neofita> uso tutto il disco...vorrei usare solo ubuntu
<jester-> allora scegli usa tutto il disco
<neofita> nella masterizzazione o nell'istallazione di ubuntu?
<jester-> installazione faendo il dvd si arrangia lui
<neofita> ok
<neofita> quindi è stato un errore di masterizzazione?
<jester-> o d isrittura sul disco, o hai dato poco spazio
<neofita> la prima...quindi rinstallando dovrebbe girare. Anche perchè ho provato la live prima di installarlo e girava un'amore
<jester-> neofita: reinstalla non c'è altro mezzo
<sferrini> Ciao ragazzi, nelle varie documentazioni trovo sempre un numero nella chiamata alle funzioni, per esempio: qsort_r(3), chmod(1), sort(1), xterm(1), compat(5), termcap(5), symlink(7), sticky(8)
<sferrini> Cosa indica?
<sferrini> Ho letto che e' la sezione del manuale, ma non sempre coincide :/
<dors> salve a tutti, avevo bisogno di un consiglio. il mio computer stava installando l'aggiornamento 15.10 (avevo già installata l'ultima versione di xubuntu) e per un'improvvisa mancanza di corrente il pc si è spento lasciando l'upgrade incompleto. ovviamente riaccendendolo mi sta causando problemi e non riesco a far ripartire l'upgrade. c'è un modo pe
<dors> r evitare di formattarlo?
<Carlin0> !ripristino | dors
<ubot-it> dors: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> dors: logico che devi usare la 15.10
<Lucifero> Ciao ragazzi ho  un problema. Sono felicemente ubuntuniano ma per motivi di salute non accendo il pcda parecchio:
<Lucifero> quindi sono rimasto ad un dual boot winvista + ubuntu12.... pangolino. Adesso vorrei aggiornare al 15 ma non riesco e poi vorrei sapere come formattare tutto edinstallare solo ubuntu. Grazie,sono nelle vostremani.
<jonny2013> ciao a tutti
<jonny2013> ho un problema
<jonny2013> non riesco a vedere dei video con cromium
<jonny2013> mi dice che ho bisogno
<jonny2013> di flash player e mi manda sul sito ......
<jonny2013> poi qnd vado per scaricarla dallo store
<jonny2013> mi dice che nn esiste
<Carlin0> !enter | jonny2013
<ubot-it> jonny2013: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Carlin0> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubot-it> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree does not exist in vivid
<Carlin0> aspetta un attimo jonny2013
<jester-> jonny2013: vai sul sito cro,o e scarica il .deb ma prima disinstalla quello da repo
<jester-> ce l'ha incorporato quello gogol originale
<jonny2013> scusa l'ignoranza ma il sito cro ?????? e dove si disistalla roba che già ho?
<Carlin0> jonny2013, cerca su google → gooogle chrome
<Carlin0> e scarica il file deb
<jester-> jonny2013: disinstalla quello attuale scrica da sito gogol
<jester-> jonny2013: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95346?hl=it
<jonny2013> in questo modo non risolvo con chromium, ma installo chrome ... giust?
<jester-> jonny2013: risolvi visto che flash è gia incluso
<jester-> leggi sopra
<Carlin0> chromium deriva da chrome ...
<krabador> se installi pepperflashplugin-nonfree, hai chromium che usa lo stesso flash interno di chrome
<jester-> è il tarocco malriuscito con la fisima open
<Carlin0> krabador, spiegami questo ..
<Carlin0> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubot-it> Package pepperflashplugin-nonfree does not exist in vivid
<krabador> falso
<krabador> c'è
<krabador> sia in vivid che wily
<Carlin0> cmq quello di chrome è sempre + aggiornato
<Carlin0> lo so ...
<krabador> sono identici , fidati
<jester-> si potrebbe estrarre il falsh del cromo per ff anche
<jester-> mi pare
<krabador> pepperflashplugin effettua lo scarico dell'ultimo, che è allineato con la versione di chrome corrente
<krabador> jester-, si , su ubuntu va magheggiato
<krabador> in altre distro si fa in 2 click
<jester-> andrebbero ricoverati i possessori di certe teste
<jester-> il nonfree è una cosa del boiia
<vittorio> ho appena scaricato ubuntu posso metterla su chiave usb da 16gb
<akis24> !winusb | vittorio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<jester-> vittorio: ooh yess
<akis24> !usbwin | vittorio
<vittorio> come si fa
<ubot-it> vittorio: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> !usbwin
<vittorio> grazie
<nessuno> lubuntu continua a bloccarsi su you tube. si puo risolvere?
<jester-> nessuno: che browser usi
<krabador> jester-, nessuno
<Carlin0> lol
<jester-> ti giuro nessunoooo
<Carlin0> disabilita flash e guarda il tubo da html5
<nessuno> firefoz!
<nessuno> fox !
<nessuno> come ?
<Carlin0> su firefox non saprei
<Daxmox> vorrei installare win7 e ubuntu insieme. con dual boot. cosa devo installare x primo?
<Carlin0> meglio prima win
<jester-> Daxmox: winz7
<Daxmox> ok vi ringrazio tanto. è semplice poi?
<Daxmox> dopo win7
<Carlin0> nessuno, installa chrome o chromium
<Carlin0> Daxmox, poi quando andrai a installare ubuntu ti chiederà di installare al fianco di ...
<Daxmox> devo scegliere l'opzione a fianco di win7?
<Carlin0> bhe Daxmox è la via + semplice se non sei molto pratico
<Daxmox> infatti non sono tanto pratico. non l'ho mai messi insieme. o uno o l'altro.
<krabador> Daxmox, hai uefi?
<Daxmox> cosè?
<Carlin0> il BIOS
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> Daxmox, di che anno è il pc?
<krabador> è un fisso
<krabador> un notebook
<Daxmox> ho il bios normale su pc portatile dove cera win7.
<krabador> susus
<krabador> non ti si puo' dare informazioni
<Daxmox> hp
<krabador> senza sapere se hai un tostapane
<Daxmox> anno 2011
<krabador> o un frigorifero
<Daxmox> avete ragione :-)
<krabador> devi partizionare il disco ?
<krabador> puoi partizionare il disco a mano?
<Daxmox> ho un HP Pavillon serie g
<Daxmox> se metto prima win7. e dopo ubuntu, mi chiede di partizionarlo?
<Carlin0> sarebbe meglio se partizionassi prima di installare qualsiasi cosa
<Daxmox> disco è da 500 giga tutto intero
<Carlin0> così assegni gli spazi ad ognuno
<Daxmox> con cosa posso partizionarlo?
<Carlin0> col dvd di ubuntu
<Daxmox> prima di mettere win7?
<krabador> Daxmox, fa un supporto di installazione
<krabador> di ubuntu
<krabador> fallo partire
<jester-> Daxmox: fai la partizopne winz, lo installi, poi installando ubuntu scegli di installare su spazio libero contiguo
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> ed è la via piu' semplice
<Daxmox> capito
<krabador> altrimenti fai proprio un bel partizionamento manuale
<Carlin0> per win fai NTFS
<krabador> di tutto e quando installi, assegni ad ogni sistema la sua partizione
<krabador> e vivi felice
<krabador> ma è un po' piu' iimpegnativo
<krabador> e nessuno si offende
<krabador> e va via
<Daxmox> ok grazie ci proverò
<Daxmox> ciao a tutti, siete stati esaudienti e gentili :-)
<barabba2005> ciao
<krabador> Daxmox, un ultima cosa
<barabba2005> scusate l-intrusione
<Daxmox> si?
<krabador> Daxmox, che scheda video hai?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | barabba2005
<ubot-it> barabba2005: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<barabba2005> vorrei sapere come capire chi usa una porta
<barabba2005> tipo la porta 1935 usata per RTMP
<barabba2005> ok scusate
<Daxmox> non ricordo
<Daxmox> nvidia
<jester-> barabba2005: installa etherape
<Daxmox> ma il modello non ricordo
<barabba2005> ok
<barabba2005> ci provo
<Daxmox> ciao a tutti grazie 1000 :-)
<Carlin0> barabba2005, sudo apt install etherape
<Carlin0> barabba2005, lo apri 'as root'
<Carlin0> barabba2005, dal menù viste apri → protocolli
<Carlin0> http://i.imgur.com/XYiJZ56.png
<barabba2005> ok
<barabba2005> non vedo nessun traffico
<barabba2005> su nessuna porta
<barabba2005> ok fTTO
<barabba2005> fatto
<barabba2005> non vede nessuno sulla porta 1935
<barabba2005> ma quando attivo il mio servizio mi dice che laporta [ occupata
<barabba2005> nginx: [emerg] listen() to 0.0.0.0:1935, backlog 511 failed (98: Address already in use)
<barabba2005> forse il problema e' che l'IP e' 0.0.0.0
<jester-> barabba2005: fa vedere le porte usate dalle connessioni in atto, mica se le inventa
<jester-> barabba2005: e le porte devono essere aperte nel firewall del router
<barabba2005> sono su una lan
<barabba2005> il problema sembra che sia il mip pc ad avere la porta occupata
<barabba2005> ma EtherApe non la vede
<Nobun> domanda al volo
<Nobun> come si chiama il file browser di default di unity, che in unity veniva mostrato come "file"?
<Nobun> per errore l'ho sganciato dal launcher di unity e vorrei ripristinarlo
<jester-> Nobun: cosa intendi per file browser
<jester-> Nobun: nautilus
<Nobun> intendo ciò che si trova in unity, alla partenza, nel launcher, che permette di navigare tra i file del disco rigido
<Nobun> grazie jester :)
<jester-> mingabun trovato?
<krabador> nautilus
<Nobun> yep
<Nobun> grazie
<Nobun> salve krabador, ben trovato :)
<krabador> salve
<bestiona> salve, vorrei sapere come faccio a vedere se due schede audio (una integrata una esterna) vadano in conflitto, e se si può isolare quella integrata...
<jester-> bestiona: setti in impostazioni audio canale uscita
<bestiona> jester- scusa la domanda idiota... se setto l'uscita vale anche per l'entrata?
<krabador> bestiona, con la gui, lo vedi dalle impostazioni audio
<krabador> se vuoi essere sicuro di caricare sempre una delle 2 in avvio, puoi fare un file di configurazione
<bestiona> krabador, il fatto è che dopo il casino di questi giorni, ho portato il computer dal tecnico e abbiamo cambiato anche la scheda audio... e ho riscontrato in registrazione problemi in ingresso con audacity, tipo registra solo a sinistra...
<krabador> ottimo
<krabador> ma di che pc stiamo parlando=
<krabador> ?
<bestiona> un fisso...
<krabador> "dove abiti?" "in italia..."
<bestiona> krabador... non so che marca è... sembra strano ma all'esterno non ci sono né sigle né loghi
<krabador> bestiona, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bestiona> la scheda madre è ASUS
<krabador> bestiona, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<cristian_c> bestiona: se è un assemblato, ciò che conta è la mobo
<krabador> aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> con la scheda usb attaccata, ovviamente
<krabador> bestiona, hai messo 15.10?
<bestiona> krabador, ho optato per la 14.04 LTS
<krabador> bestiona, se hai amd/ati, il driver open in 15.10, è drasticamente meglio
<bestiona> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/13041891/
<bestiona> e due krabador... http://paste.ubuntu.com/13041945/
<bestiona> con quella integrata registrava in stereo in modo bilanciato...
<krabador> bestiona, se da audacity setti la scheda usb per registrare, come va?
<krabador> bestiona, " e ho riscontrato in registrazione problemi in ingresso con audacity, tipo registra solo a sinistra..." , anche in windows?
<bestiona> windows non lo uso dal 2005 :D
<bestiona> qualsiasi opzione metta su ingresso o in uscita mi fa quella roba...
<krabador> puoi macroscopicamente fare una live di 15.10, e vedere se è una questione di driver
<bestiona> non è alla mia portata... cosa intendi?
<krabador> bestiona, setti l'integrata, e fa in quel modo, setti la usb e fa nello stesso modo ?
<krabador> bestiona, lo è molto di piu' di quanto tu non creda
<krabador> fai un supporto di installazione e lo fai partire in boot
<bestiona> allora, se mi dici come fare una schermata che il tasto stamp non mi funziona ti faccio vedere le opzioni
<krabador> cerca "schermata" in dash
<bestiona> no adesso funziona aspetta...
<krabador> ecco.
<bestiona> no niente, con la finestra dell'ingresso di audacity aperta non va aperta non va...
<bestiona> comunque ci sono tre opzioni
<bestiona> "default", "pulse", e "HDA intel PHC: ALC887-VD alt analog"
<bestiona> non so distinguerle...
<krabador> hda è l'integrata
<krabador> alc deve essere l'altra che hai messo
<bestiona> sì ma è tutta una riga
<krabador> bestiona, cat /proc/asound/card*/id | pastebinit
<bestiona> l'ho messa fra virgolette a posta
<bestiona> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13042684/
<bestiona> quelle opzioni sono di audacity... non so se volevi quelle di impostazioni>audio
<bestiona> comunque oggi pomeriggio le ho provate un po' tutte... il problema c'era in ogni caso
<krabador> bestiona, se gli dici pulse
<krabador> ed in pulse
<krabador> hai selezionato una delle 2
<krabador> lui usa quella selezionata in pulse
<krabador> e lo fai tramite impostazioni audio
<bestiona> che intendi con "ed in pulse"?
<bestiona> http://ibin.co/2KyYeUV9R7u1
<bestiona> krabador
<krabador> bestiona, *e se in pulse
<bestiona> non credo di aver capito... comunque, la prima immagine è impostazioni dove si vede l'ingresso... questa è impostazioni per l'uscita: http://ibin.co/2KyZ0eswtZLy
<krabador> bestiona, cosa hai usato dal 2005 ?
<bestiona> ubuntu
<cristian_c> bestiona: da quanto tempo usi linux?
<bestiona> dal 2006
<bestiona> forse più in là mi sembra...
<bestiona> decisamente più in là, ho controllato, la prima che ho installato era la 8.04 :D
<bestiona> ma non siamo fuori tema? :D
<krabador> bestiona, arecord -l | pastebinit
<bestiona> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13043357/
<bestiona> devo ritirarmi... è scaduto il tempo. Per ora grazie, riproverò domattina
<krabador> bestiona, puoi provarea a
<krabador> eh
<cristian_c> krabador: a mezzanotte la carrozza si ritrasforma in zucca
#ubuntu-it 2015-11-01
<tnozyrox> buona domenica https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/1%C2%BA_novembre
<ExPBoy> tnozyrox, e che ci azzecca con ilk supporto di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> eh
<tnozyrox> niente era solo un saluto ;)
<ExPBoy> tnozyrox, magari bastava un ciao
<tnozyrox> magari :)
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tnozyrox> si si il tuo posto lo so ;)
<fabbio84> cristian_c: allora come devo fare?
<fabbio84> cristian_c: :-D
<cristian_c> !chiedi | fabbio84
<ubot-it> fabbio84: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabbio84> webcam non riconosciuta su lubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> !dettagli | fabbio84
<ubot-it> fabbio84: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<fabbio84> Ho un problema con la webcam, sto usando Ubuntu versione 12.04 con interfaccia Lubuntu Quando provo ad aprire la webcam con guvcview, ottengo questo output: assicurarsi che la webcam sia connessa e che sia installato il rispettivo driver
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> fabbio84: allora
<cristian_c> fabbio84: con guvcview ultimamente ho riscontrato problemi
<fabbio84> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13061455/
<cristian_c> fabbio84: versione del kernel utilizzata?
<fabbio84> cristian_c: come lo vedo?
<cristian_c> fabbio84: uname -r
<fabbio84> cristian_c:  uname -r
<fabbio84> cristian_c: 3.2.0-92-generic
<cristian_c> fabbio84: quindi hai installato lubuntu circa due anni fa?
<fabbio84> cristian_c: ieri sera
<cristian_c> fabbio84: ma il cd l'hai scaricato un paio di anni fa
<fabbio84> no ieri
<fabbio84> cristian_c: ho scaricato la 11.10, poi ho aggiornato la distro alla 12.04
<cristian_c> lol
<fabbio84> cristian_c: perchè le versioni più recenti non mi permettevano l'istallazione a causa di PAE
<cristian_c> fabbio84: ma fai un'installazione come si deve
<fabbio84> cristian_c: ma funziona tutto, tranne la cam
<cristian_c> fabbio84: a parte che la 11.10 non si aggiorna più
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> fabbio84: beh, no, non è così
<cristian_c> fabbio84: esiste il forcepae
<fabbio84> cristian_c: ho provato anche a fare forcepae in fase di installazione come suggerito
<fabbio84> cristian_c: ma non ne voleva sapere, diceva che non poteva, di trovare un altra soluzione
<fabbio84> cristian_c: zio can
<cristian_c> fabbio84: su quale pc?
<fabbio84> cristian_c: questo che sto usando, il pc vecchio riesumato
<cristian_c> fabbio84: su quale pc?
<fabbio84> cristian_c: un vecchio asus a3500g
<cristian_c> fabbio84: pentium m?
<fabbio84> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> !forcepae
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<cristian_c> fabbio84: si parla esplicitamente del pentium m nella guida wiki
<fabbio84> cristian_c: già fatto
<cristian_c> Lubuntu e Xubuntu hanno offerto una versione PAE e non-PAE fino alla versione 12.04, ma dalla versione 12.10 solo le versioni PAE sono mantenute.
<cristian_c> fabbio84: già fatto cosa?
<fabbio84> cristian_c: si scusa, sto facendo
<cristian_c> ?
<fabbio84> cristian_c: sto seguendo la guida per questo pae
<fabbio84> mo stacco che deve riavviare
<fabbio84> ci vediamo dopo semmai
<bestiona> buongiorno, riscrivo per un problema con la scheda audio, ne ho due, una esterna nuova ed una integrata. Registrando con audacity mi dava l'ingresso in stereo ma registrava solamente a sinistra.
<bestiona> ho fatto più tentativi con varie combinazioni... ma il problema c'è sempre. potrebbero forse andare in conflitto le schede?
<cristian_c> bestiona: hai provato in questi giorni la scheda audio esterna con altri pc?
<hebel> scaricata la iso come si istalla ne notebook?
<Carlin0> !installazione | hebel
<ubot-it> hebel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> hebel: la .iso non si installa nel notebook
<cristian_c> si masterizza su dvd o si trasferisce su usb tramite appositi programmi
<hebel> si può con supporto usb nn ho il cd
<Carlin0> !winusb | hebel
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Carlin0> !usbwin | hebel
<hebel> devo fare l'avvio tramite usb
<ubot-it> hebel: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<bestiona> cristian_c no
<Guest23425> ciao...c'avrei un piccolo problemino....passando al windows 8 dal boot del 12.04lts mi da : error: invalid arch independent ELF magic.
<bestiona> in uscita fuonziona bene...
<cristian_c> bestiona: allora provalo
<cristian_c> bestiona: accertati che la parte microfonica non sia guasta
<cristian_c> Guest23425: ?
<bestiona> cristian_c non ho altri pc... non se se è un problema di settaggio, magari non seleziono bene su audacity o su impostazioni audio... mi servirebbe una mano in questi termini forse
<cristian_c> bestiona: prova con altri software
<cristian_c> bestiona: o prova la scheda da amici, ecc...
<cristian_c> perché non sai se il problema è a livello hardware o software
<bestiona> cristian_c non c'è nessuna prova o accertamento che possiamo fare nel frattempo?
<cristian_c> bestiona: se ai parte dal presupposto che non sai se è un problema di ubuntu, non facciamo che stare a girarci i pollici
<cristian_c> sul canale di supporto a un sistema operativo
<bestiona> cristian _c dove posso porre allora questa domanda generica (riguardante comunque ubuntu)?
<cristian_c> bestiona: fai una cosa, prova la scheda audio su un pc con windows, qualunque esso sia
<cristian_c> bestiona: o reinstalla windows su quel pc
<cristian_c> che in fondo una sua utilità ce l'ha, anche per te
<bestiona> cristian_c è domenica, al momento non ho la possibilità di andare a casa di amici, aprirgli il computer, installare una scheda audio (che tra l'altro non ne sono capace) e fare questa verifica... e nemmeno installare windows su questo pc dato che l'ho formattato giusto due giorni fa... Vorrei solo sapere dove rivolgere questo quesito.
<cristian_c> bestiona: ti è stato detto e ridetto che dovresti controllare la piena funzionalità della scheda audio
<bestiona> ed io ho chiesto se c'era un'altra strada da percorrere, poiché al momento non posso provare la scheda su altre macchine.
<cristian_c> non sai se è un problema hardware, quindi la prima cosa da fare è chiarire questo punto
<cristian_c> bestiona: la strada da percorrere ti è stata indicata, per chiarire il dubbio in oggetto
<bestiona> cristian_c quindi mi stai dicendo che non ci sono altre vie per verificare il corretto funzionamento di una scheda video?
<bestiona> audio*
<apiera> Buongiorno, ho installato java 6 devnlop e mysql server per installare un software basato su liferay
<apiera> ed ho un problema
<cristian_c> bestiona: tu vorresti verificare se una scheda audio è rotta provandola unicamente su un unico pc con un unico os?
<cristian_c> e come fai?
<cristian_c> bestiona: da un punto di vista logico
<cristian_c> apiera: devnlop?
<bestiona> cristian_c la scheda è nuova installata l'altro ieri... vorrei sapere solamente se potrebbe essere un problema di conflitto fra schede e/o un settaggio su impostazioni>audio scorretto.
<apiera> ho seguito la guida del programmatore https://openunderwriter.atlassian.net/wiki/display/OU/Installation+notes dice di inserire la stringa 'lower_case_table_names = 1' su etc/mycnf
<Carlin0> apiera, java preso fuori dai repo ?
<cristian_c> bestiona: ha mai funzionato sta scheda?
<apiera> no, ho usato ubuntu software center sia per java che per mysqlo, devpn era un errore di dgt
<bestiona> cristian_c ripeto, in uscita funziona perfettamente, in entrata ho riscontrato questo problema di sbilanciamento stereo con audacity
<cristian_c> bestiona: ha mai funzionato sta scheda? <- in ingresso
<apiera> java Development Kit
<cristian_c> jdk
<Carlin0> apiera, veramente quella guida rimanda a  un download dal sito oracle
<cristian_c> lol
<apiera> Carlino, si, ma se lo installo dai repo, non credo che cambia, il problema è un altro, ho installato mysql e se provo a loggarmi mi dice che quella riga aggiunta al file gli da fastidio
<Carlin0> apiera, se non credi .... ok
<bestiona> cristian_c ce l'ho da due giorni, l'ho provata ieri per registrare con audacity e non sono riuscito a fare in modo che il segnale in entrata apparisse stereo...
<apiera> Carlino, non ho ancora testato java... Mi sono fermato al problema di MySql, una cosa per volta
<apiera> anche perché la versione di liferay su cui gira c'è TOMCAT quindi forse il java serve solo per la parte frontend
<Carlin0> apiera, io invece non ho ancora capito cosa hai installato
<bestiona> cristian_c domani sicuramente torno dal tecnico che me l'ha installata, è ovvio, nel frattempo volevo fare delle prove per vedere se non fosse un problema di settaggio, o di scelta della scheda, o di conflitto fra schede.
<apiera> per ora java jdk e mysql server
<Carlin0> apiera, preso da ?
<cristian_c> bestiona: ok
<apiera> dai repo, ho usato ubuntu software center
<cristian_c> bestiona: allora, descrivi pc, versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> e tutto quanto possa essere utile
<cristian_c> con tanto di output e schermate, se serve
<bestiona> cristian_c pc assemblato, scheda madre asus, ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> bestiona: altrimenti non ti si può aiutare
<apiera> ho la versione 14.3 lts
<bestiona> va da sé...
<cristian_c> apiera: dpkg -l | grep jdk
<cristian_c> !paste | apiera
<ubot-it> apiera: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bestiona> non so come dare altre informazioni tipo comandi per una scheda tecnica del pc
<apiera> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13061736/
<cristian_c> bestiona: posta le schermate di alsamixer e delle impostazioni audio di ubuntu, tanto per cominciare
<cristian_c> apiera: virtualbox?
<apiera> yes
<apiera> una area test per capire come gira sto software sul web, se va bene ubuntu, prendo una vps
<apiera> non si riesce ad installarlo su ambiente lamp o almeno, non c'è una guida e io di liferay sono completamente a digiuno
<apiera> e prima di spendere 15.000  euro in fase di startup, volevo capire che diamine fa sto software (che è open source)
<cristian_c> apiera: ogni software ha la sua documentazione ufficiale, generalmente
<apiera> si la documentazione ufficiale spiega come installarlo su linux, windows, e mac (come software) nel forum sembra che nessuno lo usi su xampp
<hebel> non riesco a fare partire la chiavetta usb x istallare ubuntu
<cristian_c> apiera: apt-cache policy openjdk-6-jdk
<apiera> x questo ho tirato su una virtualmacchine, se è facile farlo girare su ubutu, prendo una vps e buonanotte
<bestiona> cristian_c http://ibin.co/2L2lfLebFHD9 http://ibin.co/2L2lguRQkyHj http://ibin.co/2L2llanvIDta
<cristian_c> !veggenti | hebel
<ubot-it> hebel: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<apiera> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13061758/
<apiera> cristian_c:ioperò ora il problema iniziale ce l'ho su mysql server :D
<Carlin0> apiera, cmq sappi che quello oracle e quello open non sono la stessa cosa quindi se la guida invita a scaricare quello oracle forse c'è un perchè
<hebel> davvero? :P   credevo che invece riuscivi in modo telepatico...... vabbè.... non riesco a fare partire la chiavetta su cuio ho caricato ubuntu in modalità avviaile da chiavetta  ..
<hebel> scusa gli errori
<apiera> si Carlin0, ma se MYsql non va, inutile fuocalizzarmi su Java :) vorrei solo capire perché mi dice alessandro@alessandro-VirtualBox:~$ mysql -u root -p
<apiera> error: Found option without preceding group in config file: /etc/my.cnf at line: 1
<cristian_c> !mysql | apiera
<ubot-it> apiera: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<cristian_c> apiera: la documentazione c'è
<cristian_c> !dettagli | hebel
<ubot-it> hebel: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> che se no, non si va avanti
<apiera> cristian_c:l'errore che mi riporta è la stringa che mi ha fatto inserire la guida del programmatore, non capisco perché gli dia fastidio, tutto li e poi mi da un errore deprecated
<hebel> ho scaricato la iso.... l'ho messa su una chiavetta usb in modo che mi facesse partire l'istallaziona da usb... ma non parte.... nella gestione disco me la vede come unità in fat32 ...
<cristian_c> apiera: hai letto la documentazione su mysql linkata?
<cristian_c> hebel: come l'hai messa?
<apiera> si e l'ho configurato, ora sto vedendo se ci sono passaggi che non ho fatto
<cristian_c> apiera: ok
<bestiona> cristian_c ho postato le schermata che mi dicevi
<cristian_c> bestiona: e...
<hebel> con un programma suggeritomi qui
<cristian_c> hebel: universal usb installer?
<hebel> si
<bestiona> cristian_c ...e ho fatto quello che mi avevi chiesto
<cristian_c> hebel: come l'hai avviata sta chiavetta?
<cristian_c> bestiona: io aspetto ancora le altre schermate
<hebel> in che senso
<cristian_c> hebel: cos'hai fatto dopo aver trasferito la .iso su usb?
<hebel> ho riavviato il notebook ho provato anche a entrare nel bios
<cristian_c> 'ho provato' <- e ci sei rouscito?
<hebel> ma non è come i vecchi è non ci campano molto
<cristian_c> i
<cristian_c> ?
<ExPBoy> campano?
<bestiona> cristian_c alsamixer c'è... impostazioni audio c'è...
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: boh
<hebel> non ci capisco
<ExPBoy> hebel, se nion metti il boot da usb non partirà mai
<ExPBoy> *non
<cristian_c> bestiona: ok, c'erano due link
<hebel> lo so... ma non mi da questa opzione
<ExPBoy> (ammesso tu l'abbia creata in modo corretto)
<ExPBoy> hebel, che pc hai?
<bestiona> in realtà 3... di impostazioni si vede sia l'ingresso che l'uscita
<hebel> elitebook g2
<cristian_c> !ausio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ausio'
<cristian_c> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<apiera> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13061837/ ma se la versione di mysql è la server, perché devo cambiare l'indirizzo default con il mio? non ne comprendo la logica, mi sono perso qualcosa? :) Cmq il mio indirizzo è quello che chiama "indirizzo inet:10.0.2.15"?
<ExPBoy> hebel,  840 0 820?
<hebel> 850
<apiera> poi il server mysql ora è in listen... perché cambiargli indirizzo?
<hebel> dai grazie per la pazienza provo più tardi...... ora vado a mangiare.... a dopo :(
<cristian_c> Con i privilegi di amministrazione, aprire il file /etc/mysql/my.cnf con un editor di testo, dunque cercare al suo interno una riga simile alla seguente:
<ExPBoy> hebel, sul sito della hp trovi i manuali del bios
<hebel> ok grazie
<cristian_c> All'indirizzo 127.0.0.1 va sostituito l'indirizzo IP del computer dove risiede il server.
<ExPBoy> ...
<cristian_c> apiera: di default è localhost
<apiera> ma a me così entra mi sono logato
<apiera> per quello che non capisco
<apiera> è bastato togliere dal file /etc/my.cnf la riga: 'lower_case_table_names = 1'
<cristian_c> bestiona: cat /proc/asound/cards
<bestiona> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13061876/
<cristian_c> If you are installing on a Linux based machine, edit /etc/my.cnf and add the following line: 'lower_case_table_names = 1'
<cristian_c> apiera: che errore ottieni?
<apiera> alessandro@alessandro-VirtualBox:~$ mysql -h 127.0.0.1 -u root -p error: Found option without preceding group in config file: /etc/my.cnf at line: 1 Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted
<cristian_c> bestiona: arecord -l
<apiera> sia se metto la stringa tra gli apici sia se li metto senza apici
<bestiona> cristian_c    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13061915/
<cristian_c> apiera: magari posta il contenuto del file
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<apiera> il file è vuoto, io ho inserito solo la "stringa lower_case_table_names = 1"
<cristian_c> bestiona: posta una schermata di audacity
<apiera> credo che sia un file tipo i temi child, lo stsso file è dentro la cartella etc/mysql e ovviamente ha un contenuto diverso
<cristian_c> apiera: mmmmmmm
<apiera> quindi a sto punto lo faccio partirre senz ala stringa e sti cazzi, se no lo chiamo a londra e gli dico un paio di bestemmie
<bestiona> cristian_c al momento nella finestra ingresso di audacity vedo solo la scheda alc887... comunque: http://ibin.co/2L2vyvz5OIRg
<cristian_c> apiera: il file è sbagliato
<bestiona> cristian_c potrebbe essere una soluzione isolare la scheda alc887(quella integrata) e lasciare libero spazio a quella nuova?
<apiera> è quello indicato dal percorso della guida
<cristian_c> apiera: quella guida è errata
<apiera> cristian_c:quale file prendo di java se da oracle il  jdk-6u45-linux-x64-rpm.bin oppure jdk-6u45-linux-x64.bin?
<apiera> quindi il file è quello dentro la cartella /etc/mysql?
<cristian_c> apiera: e tu non hai letto correttamente la pagina wiki, non hai notato l'errore
<cristian_c> bestiona: 'al momento'?
<apiera> in che senso?
<cristian_c> apiera: allora
<cristian_c> apiera: ti si è linkato la guida wiki a mysql
<apiera> si, esatto
<cristian_c> ma tu hai preferito seguire le indicazioni sulla guida da te linkata
<bestiona> cristian_c non so da cosa dipenda, forse da cosa sceglo in impostazioniaudio, ma nella finestra a tendina di audacity dell'ingresso non sempre ci sono 5 voci, al momento solo tre, default, pulse e la scheda alc887
<cristian_c> If you are installing on a Linux based machine, edit /etc/my.cnf and add the following line: 'lower_case_table_names = 1'
<cristian_c> Con i privilegi di amministrazione, aprire il file /etc/mysql/my.cnf con un editor di testo, dunque cercare al suo interno una riga simile alla seguente:
<cristian_c> apiera: noti differenze?
<cristian_c> sveglia!
<apiera> cristian_c:io ho installato mysql come da guida, ma ho un file my.cnf anche in ETC/
<apiera> ne ho due, e ho seguito la guida del programmatore, tutto li
<apiera> è quello che mi ha mandato in confusione
<cristian_c> bestiona: quindi non sei in grado di selezionare la scheda pci come ingresso dalle impostazioni di audacity?
<cristian_c> apiera: c'è un evidente errore nella guida da te linkata, errore che ti ho mostrato qui sopra
<apiera> e aggiungerei, te l'ho pure scritto, quindi chi si deve svegliare? :)
<bestiona> cristian_c su audacity nell'ingresso ci sono solo quelle tre opzioni... provo a riavviare e ci vediamo fra poco...
<apiera> cristian, ho compreso, ma ne avevo due di file my.cnf uno in etc/my.cnf e uno in etc/mysql/my.cnf
<cristian_c> apiera: e tra l'altro qui non si da supporto a risorse esterne a ubuntu
<cristian_c> apiera: uno hai detto che era vuoto, quindi non esisteva
<cristian_c> indovina quale
<apiera> cristian_c:e ti ringrazio, ma  ame dava errore mysql tutto li (ci sono dei pacchetti che dice di deprecare con la prossima versione che non so che vuol dire
<apiera> cristian_c:ma sql quello si legge, per quello che secondo me è vuoto è un file child creato per non sporcare il genitore che sta nella cartella etc/mysql
<cristian_c> apiera: ti è stato spiegato il motivo per cui il passaggio nella guida da te linkata era sbagliato
<cristian_c> apiera: sei sicuro?
<cristian_c> apiera: 'add' è scritto
<apiera> digitando etc/my.cnf esce una marea di casi in cusi si parla di questo file in questa cartella
<cristian_c> e mi sembra strana una scelta del genere da parte della guida
<cristian_c> apiera: ubuntu?
<apiera> quando lo aperto con gedit sena privileggi di amministratore, mi aveva aperto il genitore in realtà credo che sia con un file link di windows :D
<apiera> 14lts
<cristian_c> e quali ubuntu?
<cristian_c> apiera: che c'entra windows?
<cristian_c> apiera: 'esce una marea di casi' <- quali?
<apiera> ho fatto solo un esempio, il file etc/my.cnf quando lo aperto senza poteri di amministratore mi ha aperto etc/mysql/my.cnf e mi sembra come i link di windows o i temi child usati nella programmazione php (era un mero esempio)
<apiera> li sto leggendo, sono tutti in inglese
<apiera> cristian_c:grazie, l'ho cancellato il duplicato e inserita la stringa ora va
<allolo> c'è qualcuno vivo
<apiera> cristian_c:quale file prendo di java se da oracle il  jdk-6u45-linux-x64-rpm.bin oppure jdk-6u45-linux-x64.bin?
<dadexix86> allolo, se hai domande chiedi, se qualcuno c'è che sa risponderti, risponderà
<cristian_c> apiera: ottimo
<cristian_c> apiera: beh, per il momento puoi tenerti i jdk che hai installatp dai repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> in caso di problemi con java, li sostituisci con quelli oracle
<apiera> l'ho cancellato, in quanto carlino mi ha detto che sono diversi e quindi se la guida parlava di oracle di seguirla :D
<cristian_c> allolo: pensi che gli utenti in canale siano tutti bot?
<cristian_c> apiera: i pacchetti oracle li installerei solo se necessario
<cristian_c> apiera: e tuttavia sul wiki c'è una guida in cui è spiegato come fare
<apiera> ok cristian_c grazie mille, lancio lo script
<cristian_c> apiera: quale script?
<apiera> la sto seguendo ma sul link di java se non ci sono file tar.cz se non per un'altra versione di linux
<cristian_c> apiera: ?
<apiera> lo script che installa il server del programma che sto cercando di installare
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> apiera: ma java (dei repo o oracle) è installato?
<apiera> devo avere java jdk e mysql configurato e poi lanciare il run.sh :D
<apiera> avevo quelli dei repo, poi seguento il consiglio, l'ho cncellati per cercare di installare quelli di oracle
<apiera> ma li reinstallo e buonanotte
<cristian_c> apiera: ok
<cristian_c> !java
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<apiera> stavo leggendo la guida sul wiki, ma non fa mensione a quale versione installi... Mmmm
<cristian_c> apiera: bey, non è vero
<cristian_c> beh
<apiera> ah ok versione 7 e 8
<apiera> io voglio la sei :) Vabbè, ora cerco un po' su oracle :D
<cristian_c> apiera: ma la 6 l'hai installata dai repo
<apiera> si ma non quella oracle O.o
<apiera> ora rimetto quei dei repo e stica :D
<cristian_c> ok
<ExPBoy> minchia che casino :P
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto openjdk-7-jdk.
<cristian_c> ma su 12.04 c'è anche openjdk 6 , per retrocompatibilità, come appunto nel tuo caso
<cristian_c> sempre che la guida che hai linkato non sia semplicemente vecchia come il cucco
<bestiona> cristian_c rieccomi allora, audacity ora presenta in ingresso queste opzioni: C-Media CMI8738: "PCI DAC/ADC (hw:0,0)"
<bestiona> "C-Media CMI8738: PCI IEC/958  (hw:0,2)"
<bestiona> "HDA Intel PHC ALC 887-VD Analog (hw:1,0)"
<bestiona> "HDA Intel PHC ALC 887-VD Alt Analog (hw:1,2)"
<bestiona> "sysdefault"
<bestiona> "spdif"
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> eh
<bestiona> cristian_c non so se mi ha inviato il messaggio precedente, riprovo: adesso audacity in ingresso si presenta con queste opzioni: C-Media CMI8738: PCI DAC/ADC (hw:0,0), C-Media CMI8738: PCI IEC/958  (hw:0,2), HDA Intel PHC ALC 887-VD Analog (hw:1,0), HDA Intel PHC ALC 887-VD Alt Analog (hw:1,2), sysdefault, spdif, pulse, default
<apiera> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13062556/ ho rinstallato la versione 6 jdk
<cristian_c> bestiona: e tu quale hai selezionato in audacity?
<bestiona> cristian_c la prima opzione
<bestiona> cristian_c mettendo "rec" è evidente dal monitor di audacity che il fruscio normale è ripreso solamente a sinistra...
<bestiona> mando schermata
<bestiona> http://ibin.co/2L3GCx0OL0Z8
<cristian_c> bestiona: schrmata delle preferenze
<apiera> cristian_c:jho lanciato il file run.sh con il comando ./run.sh e non si avvia, devo renderlo avviabile con cmod? (cliccando con il tasto destro c'è il flag su apri il file come un programma, ma apre gedit quando ci clicco)
<bestiona> cristian_c preferenze di cosa? impostazioni audio?
<cristian_c> 'non si avvia' <- cioè?
<cristian_c> bestiona: preferenze di audacity
<bestiona> ah ok
<cristian_c> bestiona: ora, a parte audacity, hai provato a registrare in generale?
<apiera> se gli do il comando ./run.sh non fa nulla
<cristian_c> con altre applicazioni
<bestiona> no, per caso c'è nel sistema un "registratore di suoni"...?
<cristian_c> apiera: non ti restituisce neanche il prompt?
<cristian_c> !paste | apiera
<ubot-it> apiera: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> bestiona: certo che c'è
<bestiona> una cosa alla volta, cristian_c quale scheda delle preferenza ti interessa vedere?
<apiera> cazzo ho sbagliato la directory che capra
<cristian_c> !info gnome-recorder
<ubot-it> Package gnome-recorder does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> !info gnome-audio-recorder
<ubot-it> Package gnome-audio-recorder does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> bestiona: quali schede hai?
<bestiona> cristian_c dispositivi, riproduzione, registrazione, qualità, interfaccia, tracce... ecc...
<apiera> cristian_c:finalmente partito, grassie :D
<cristian_c> bestiona: la prima e la terza
<allolo2> quit
<allolo2> exit
<allolo2> logoff
<bestiona> 1 http://ibin.co/2L3JFqIvC2F1
<bestiona> 2 http://ibin.co/2L3JEasFzH2J
<cristian_c> !info gnome-sound-recorder
<ubot-it> Package gnome-sound-recorder does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> !info gnome-media
<ubot-it> Package gnome-media does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> bestiona: comunque, lo trovi nel software center
<cristian_c> bestiona: e poi c'è anche arecord, da riga di comando
<bestiona> cristian_c ok... nelle preferenze comunque tutto in ordine?
<cristian_c> bestiona: beh, ci sono anche altre opzioni, oltre alla prima, ma io ti consiglio di provare a registrare prima con le altre applicazioni
<cristian_c> esempio, quelle che ho citato
<bestiona> proverò nel pomeriggio... ci sentiamo dopo grazie per ora ;)
<apiera> mi sta rallentando tutto, qma quanto impiega ainstallaresto server? mmm...
<cristian_c> apiera: sei su macchina virtuale...
<cristian_c> che pc è?
<apiera> i5 8 giga di ram
<apiera> quad core
<apiera> secondo me è sante la robba che sta scaricando,ha scaricato in 15 minuti piu di 100 pacchetti
<cristian_c> ah
<apiera> 32:35,933 INFO  [stdout] (MSC service thread 1-1) 12:32:35,914 INFO  [MSC service thread 1-1][ServerDetector:166] Server supports hot deploy
<apiera> 12:32:36,781 INFO  [stdout] (MSC service thread 1-1) 12:32:36,780 INFO  [MSC service thread 1-1][PluginPackageUtil:1013] Reading plugin package for the root context
<apiera> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13062803/
<cristian_c> apiera: ?
<apiera> si è tutto impallato, non so cosa abbia fatto per incollare il pastebin
<apiera> il disco rigido continua a scrivere (lo sento bene) ma ilt erminale si è fermato li
<apiera> dalle 12.36 (mi sembra strano un'ora)
<cristian_c> apiera: controlla i processi attivi
<cristian_c> e il carico su cpu e ram
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<apiera> dat emrinale?
<cristian_c> apiera: ma anche da inerfaccia grafica
<Claudio86> ciao a tutti ho bisogno d'aiuto
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Claudio86
<ubot-it> Claudio86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Claudio86> ok grazie. allota ho un notebook con processore intel 64bit un i7. ho bisogno di un livecd per intel 64 quale versione devo scaricare? ho visto che ci sono tutte versioni amd64. grazie mille
<krabador> Claudio86, non c'entra nulla che si chiami amd64
<krabador> Claudio86, va benissimo quella
<krabador> e tra l'altro va benissimo anche quella x86
<krabador> a 32 bit
<krabador> Claudio86, se il livecd ti serve per installare, prendi la 64bit
<Claudio86> il live cd mi serve solo per eseguire delle operazioni come leggere un unita disco esterna. quale mi consigli?
<krabador> Claudio86, hai avuto risposta.
<Claudio86> qual'è più veloce come versione su un sistema 64bit? la 64 o x86?
<jonny2013> salve, ho un problema con ubuntu 15.10 64 bit
<jonny2013> quando faccio sospendi..... dopoun po si riaccende da solo senza toccare nulla
<krabador> Claudio86, a che ti serve la velocità, con hardware di ultima generazione, per "eseguire delle operazioni come leggere un unita disco esterna"?
<krabador> Claudio86, "<Claudio86> qual'è più veloce come versione su un sistema 64bit?" ---> vuoi farla girare dentro un'altro sistema?
<krabador> jonny2013, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> jonny2013, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> jonny2013, il secondo farà un link, che incolli qui
<Claudio86> devo recuperare dei dati che leggo in ubuntu e che non riesco a leggere in windows. non vorrei rallentamenti
<jonny2013> cioè incollo sulla chat?
<krabador> jonny2013, si
<krabador> Claudio86, i dati da recuperare sono di ubuntu 32 o 64?
<jonny2013> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13064451/
<jonny2013> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13064451/
<jonny2013> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13064451/
<krabador> jonny2013, una volta sola
<jonny2013> scusa non l'ho fatto di proposito
<krabador> jonny2013, riavvia, premi il tasto "e" in corrispondenza della prima linea di grub, digita a fianco a "quiet splash" "acpi=off" con opportuni spazi prima e dopo, premi f10
<krabador> jonny2013, prova la sospensione
<jonny2013> ora ci provo ma
<ivanga> salve, sto tentando di installare ubuntu in un vecchio pc, l'installazione non parte sia da cd che da usb
<ivanga> dove sbaglio?
<krabador> ivanga, a non segnalare i componenti del pc, di cui stai parlando
<krabador> in primis
<krabador> poi a non segnalare di quale ubuntu stai tentando l'installazione
<ivanga> la versione di ubuntu 15.10 32 bit
<ivanga> scheda madre asus P5VDC-TVM
<ivanga> hard disk sata
<jester-> ivanga: computer vecio serve lubuntu
<krabador> ivanga, stai ancora andando male all'interrogazione
<jester-> ivanga: se vecio vecio metti la 14.04
<ivanga> processore pentium 4 3ghz
<krabador> oooh, bene
<krabador> ti mancano altre 2 cose importanti
<jester-> minchia una bestia di pc
<ivanga> ram 1 gb
<jester-> ivanga: lubuntu 14.04
<ivanga> cos'altro serve sapere @krabador
<krabador> ivanga, quantitativo di ram
<ivanga> 1 gb
<krabador> e ce la facciamo ad arrivare ad un 6
<krabador> ivanga, decisamente lubuntu
<krabador> puoi provare come dice jester- , 14.04, o provare 15.10
<krabador> a patto che tu facci a correttamente il supporto di installazione?
<ivanga> ho scaricato unetbootin per creare la penna usb
<krabador> ivanga, un pc di quel periodo
<krabador> puo' non supportate il boot da usb
<krabador> ed in ogni caso, è piu' indicato universal usb installer
<krabador> !usbwin | ivanga
<ubot-it> ivanga: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> se vuoi fare un cd, e lubuntu entra tranquillamente in un cd, che rimane la scelta piu' sicura, in boot, a patto che il lettore cd non sia rotto
<krabador> !iso | ivanga
<ubot-it> ivanga: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> è cosi' che devi fare la iso
<ivanga> nel bios c'è la possibilità, di scegliere usb-fdd, usb-zip e usb-cd
<krabador> quantomeno al minimo, se poi hai altri software seri che supportino la masterizzazione iso, accomodati, a patto che tu indichi che la sessione di masterizzazione si chiuda
<ivanga> il lettore cd funzione perchè riesco ad installare xp da cd
<krabador> ivanga, formatta la pendrive, scarica il software indicato, fa la pendrive, imposta usb-hdd
<krabador> ivanga, se hai fatto il cd, mettendo il file iso, in modalità cd-rom
<krabador> non funzionerà neanche se fai patti col maligno
<ivanga> il cd l'ho avviato impostando cdrom nel boot, non usb-cd
<ivanga> ma non parte comunque.
<krabador> non c'entra null usb-cd col cdrom infatti
<krabador> e non hai detto come hai fatto il cd
<krabador> negando informazioni, non ti aiuti molto...
<ivanga> quello che non ho capito se nella penna usb o cd deve esserci il file iso oppure quando si copia
<ivanga> vengono estratti i file di installazione.
<krabador> ivanga, e se leggessi i messaggi un po' meglio
<krabador> ti aiuteresti a capire
<krabador> ivanga, <krabador> ed in ogni caso, è piu' indicato universal usb installer
<krabador> <krabador> !usbwin | ivanga
<krabador> <ubot-it> ivanga: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> <krabador> ivanga, formatta la pendrive, scarica il software indicato, fa la pendrive, imposta usb-hdd
<ivanga> ci provo
<krabador> ripeto, che ancora non hai detto come hai fatto il cd
<krabador> ivanga, non ti devi tenere cose per te, se cerchi assistenza.
<ivanga> il cd l'ho creato con un programma per masterizzare
<krabador> quale?
<krabador> susu ivanga, come sei timido....
<ivanga> cdburnxp
<krabador> lo sai che la tua risposta, porta ad un altra domanda?
<krabador> se non hai voglia di dare informazioni, puoi tranquillamente tornare quando hai voglia, non succede niente.
<ivanga> scusa non ti seguo
<krabador> "<krabador> ivanga, se hai fatto il cd, mettendo il file iso, in modalità cd-rom
<krabador> <krabador> non funzionerà neanche se fai patti col maligno"
<krabador> delle 19:07
<krabador> hai usato cdburnxp, e , COME HAI FATTO IL CD ?
<ivanga> creando il cd in modalita dati partendo dal file iso
<krabador> in base ai messaggi che ti sono stati mandati, ce la fai a dedurre da solo ?
<ivanga> comunque adesso sto scaricando la versione 14.04.3
<krabador> ivanga, per favore, rispondi?
<ivanga> ho già scaricato universal usb installer
<krabador> ivanga, per favore, rispondi?
<ivanga> sicuramente ho sbagliato qualche passaggio nel masterizz<are
<krabador> bene
<krabador> !iso | ivanga
<ubot-it> ivanga: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | ivanga
<ubot-it> ivanga: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> cerca di non prendere troppe iniziative, se non hai la minima esperienza.
<krabador> in bocca al lupoi.
<ivanga> hai il link ad usbwin?
<krabador> ivanga, ma mi stai facendo seriamente questa domanda?
<ivanga> perchè
<krabador> ivanga, "perchè" , sono sicuro, anzi sicurissimo, che se proprio sposti di 3 linee lo sguardo in alto...
<cristian_c> ivanga: se non sei capace di rileggere i messaggi di una chat, forse non saper installare u sistema operativo è la cosa meno grave di tutta la vicenda
<krabador> ivanga, ma seriamente, se hai difficoltà, fallo presente.
<ivanga> diffficoltà non ne ho, è che ho mal interpretato i post
<cristian_c> su su, i messaggi sono scritti n un italiano sufficientemente comprensibile anche dai non addetti ai lavori
<ivanga> .
<cristian_c> ivanga: ?
<ivanga> errore di battitura
<eliocon> Buonasera, vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio pc dove ho windows 10 , ho provato ma ubuntu dice che non c'e' nessun sistema sul PC non riesco a capire come mai qualcuno puo' gentilmente aiutarmi?
<krabador> eliocon, che versione di ubuntu stai provando?
<eliocon> 14.04.03
<eliocon> ora sto' scaricando la 15.10
<krabador> eliocon, prova con 15.10 , sebbene ti consiglierei di fare la partizione in cui installare ubuntu , a mano , dalla sessione di prova, far partire , sempre da sessione prova, l'installazione, e segnalarla a mano, quando ti chiede dove installare
<krabador> il pc ha uefi?
<marco__> ciao avrei un problema con ubuntu
<krabador> chiedi
<marco__> non riesco ad installare il driver usb  mi fa errore make
<Carlin0> driver usb ?
<marco__> si
<marco__> un attimo
<marco__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/168627/connecting-asus-usb-n13-wireless-adapter
<krabador> marco__, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> wireless
<krabador> marco__, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<marco__> qst ho seguito la procedura ma mi fa errore
<krabador> marco__, che ubuntu?
<marco__> la versione della comunita
<marco__> 14,10
<Carlin0> è fuori supporto la 14.10
<krabador> marco__, non puoi scaricare piu' nulla per 14.10
<krabador> repo offline
<krabador> marco__, passa a 15.10 , o 14.04.3
<marco__> cioè devo disinstallare
<marco__> ?
<krabador> marco__, non la usi mai questa ubuntu?
<krabador> marco__, se hai appena installato non ti costerà molto, ed hai non solo il sistema aggiornato, ma supportato
<marco__> no lo installata ieri dal sito di ubuntui
<Carlin0> ieri hai scaricato la 14.10 ? mmmmh strano direi
<krabador> marco__, i siti ufficiali riportano chiaramente quali sono le versioni supportate, ed a scanso di equivoci
<marco__> la 14.10 a LTS la 15.10 no
<krabador> marco__, stai decisamente sbagliando
<krabador> marco__, vediamo se scopri da solo l'errore
<marco__> .....
<marco__> veramente ieri ho scaricato da ubuntu la versione che uso la comunita
<marco__> quando accessi al sito dice scarica la versione della comunita
<marco__> e quella ho scaricato
<krabador> 14.10 non è supportata, se vuoi sostenere una cosa del genere
<krabador> credo che tu debba decisamente ricontrollare.
<marco__> Linux marco-System-Product-Name 3.13.0-67-generic #110-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 23 13:25:18 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<marco__> qsta ho io
<krabador> hai scaricato 14.04
<marco__> si qlla con LTS
<krabador> non è 14.10
<krabador> spero che non sia traumatica come notizia
<marco__> e vabbe mi saro confuso
<krabador> eh
<marco__> cmq come risolvo il mio problema  ?
<krabador> se entri qui con una versione non supportata, e con problemi, quello che ti si puo' dire è quello che ti si è detto
<krabador> per ricevere assistenza , il minimo è essere precisi con le indicazioni
<marco__> eppure  o messo cara la versione della comunita ubuntu
<krabador> ti sono stati indicati 2 comandi, prima, puoi mandarli?
<marco__> si gia fatto
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13074349/
<marco__> root@marco-System-Product-Name:~#
<krabador> e potresti mandare il link prodotto dal  secondo?
<krabador> ok
<Carlin0> root
<marco__> mi aveva chiesto il root quindi me lo sono messo
<marco__> che servivano i permessi x le cartelle
<marco__> prima di mettermi root ho prova a settare la cartella come root
<marco__> chmod 7777
<marco__> ma nulla
<krabador> marco__, manda l'errore ricevuto
<marco__> ed ora che sn root è uguale a prima
<Carlin0> da root non essendo pratico fai solo danni
<marco__> XD
<marco__> cc1: some warnings being treated as errors
<marco__> make[2]: *** [/home/marco/Scaricati/rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20120405/driver/rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20120405/cmd/rtl871x_cmd.o] Errore 1
<marco__> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/marco/Scaricati/rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20120405/driver/rtl8712_8188_8191_8192SU_usb_linux_v2.6.6.0.20120405] Errore 2
<marco__> make[1]: uscita dalla directory "/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-67-generic"
<marco__> make: *** [modules] Errore 2
<krabador> si
<krabador> giustamente
<krabador> !pastebin | marco__
<ubot-it> marco__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> marco__, c'è scritto anche sul topic
<marco__> e ma te lo mandato in link
<krabador> marco__, sveglia
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13074349/ <--
<krabador> madonna marco__ ...
<krabador> non puoi incollare in canale lunghi output
<krabador> il link di prima non c'entra
<marco__> si che c'era
<marco__> visto ? mi fa errore make
<krabador> trolli?
<krabador> dillo subito
<krabador> per tenere pulito il log
<marco__> non trollo
<krabador> e allora fa il pastebin dell'errore
<RobyGT> ciao ragazzi
<krabador> !ciao | RobyGT
<ubot-it> RobyGT: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<RobyGT> chi mi da una mano?
<krabador> se non chiedi, non sai
<RobyGT> ^^'
<marco__> lo faccio con il comando che mi hai dato sudo lshw | pastebinit
<RobyGT> allora mi sto imbattendo nell'istallazione di ubuntu sul mio pc
<RobyGT> domanda una volta installato .. mi funziona subito la scheda di rete in wifi per andare su internet?
<krabador> marco__, no, leggendo il link che ti è stato mandato dal bot
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13074552/
<RobyGT> ho è meglio prima scaricare dei driver per poi far funzionare la scheda
<Carlin0> RobyGT, dipende dalla scheda
<krabador> marco__, ok trolli
<marco__> a ok+
<marco__> scusami
<RobyGT> d-link wireless N 150 pci desktop adapter
<Carlin0> RobyGT, prova da live
<Carlin0> se va da live andrà anche dopo installato
<RobyGT> cioè linux e come windows ke installa subito dei driver per far funzionare il pc
<krabador> RobyGT, le broadcom vanno installate a mano, il loro driver ha una questione di licenza non opensource
<krabador> RobyGT, se la vede di tutto il kernel
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13074581/
<RobyGT> kernel cos'è?
<RobyGT> arriva da zero io
<krabador> RobyGT, se fai un supporto di installazione, lo fai partire, con la sessione di prova, vedi se va
<krabador> RobyGT, e vedi se va tutto
<krabador> !iso | RobyGT
<ubot-it> RobyGT: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<RobyGT> krabador ok
<krabador> !usbwin | RobyGT
<ubot-it> RobyGT: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> puoi fare sia dvd che usb
<marco__> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/13074581/
<Carlin0> marco__, non compilerai da root spero
<RobyGT> leggo i link ke mi avete dato
<RobyGT> leggo poco e tutto in inglese :(
<marco__> di solito uso il comando Sudo ma da quando ho sto problema ho usato il comando su
<krabador> RobyGT, il primo , delle iso, no
<krabador> RobyGT, il secondo , basta che scarichi quel software, scarichi la iso, fai partire il programma,e  fai la pendrive
<krabador> RobyGT, il pc deve supportare il boot da usb
<krabador> RobyGT, digita con precisione, cpu, quantitativo di ram, e scheda video
<krabador> marco__, dpkg -l | grep essential | pastebinit
<marco__> ............
<krabador> marco__, dpkg -l | grep headers | pastebinit
<krabador> marco__, ?
<RobyGT> intel core 2 quad cpu 2.40ghz 3gb di ram
<marco__> mi dici che a che fare con il mio problema ?
<krabador> marco__, ti serve assistenza o no?
<marco__> si
<krabador> allora manda i comandi per favore
<marco__> ma voglio capire per favore
<krabador> marco__, ed al massimo "ha " a che fare col tuo problema
<marco__> ok ok
<RobyGT> scheda video amd radeon r7 200 series
<marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13074684/
<krabador> RobyGT, semplicemente per vedere quale poteva essere la versione di ubuntu piu' indicata
<krabador> RobyGT, se pc datato, ci sono derivate apposta
<RobyGT> io sto scaricando ubuntu desktop 32bit
<krabador> RobyGT, puoi tranquillamente scaricare quella che ti pare
<krabador> RobyGT, puoi usare anche la 64bit
<RobyGT> però una volta scaricato lancio il programma e si installa? oppure devo masterizzarlo sul cd.. e poi avviare dal cd?
<krabador> RobyGT, ti è stato detto
<krabador> va fatto il supporto di installazione
<RobyGT> 64 bit è meglio avere + ram ho letto
<krabador> RobyGT, 64bit supporta quantitativi maggiori di 4gb , ma non è l'unico motivo per cui esiste
<marco__> mi sento ignorato bho
<krabador> RobyGT, è l'architettura della cpu
<RobyGT> ok
<Carlin0> marco__, si sta aspettando il 2° comando
<RobyGT> intel core 2 quad cpu 2.40ghz
<krabador> marco__, fin quando non mandi l'altro comando
<krabador> !troll | marco__
<ubot-it> marco__: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<RobyGT> krabador cmq come faccio a fare quella prova di linux
<RobyGT> per vedere se gira bene sul pc
<krabador> RobyGT, rileggi
<krabador> è stato spiegato nel minimo dettagli
<krabador> *o
<RobyGT> ok scusa
<krabador> di niente
<RobyGT> domanda veloce e possibile installare  linux anche sul cellulare
<krabador> no
<krabador> a meno che tu non abbia un nexus , e puoi installare ubuntu touch
<Carlin0> solo pc e tostapane
<RobyGT> ok grazie vi lascio ciau buona serata
<krabador> ciao
<marco__>  sudo apt-get install pastebinit <- Fatto Installato 2 comando sudo lshw | pastebinit fatto " marco__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13074349/ " link dal bot http://paste.ubuntu.com/13074552/   dpkg -l | grep essential | pastebinit 3 comando
<krabador> marco__, susu, che se ti impegni un po' di piu'
<marco__> ora non capisco
<krabador> ne trovi anche un altro
<marco__> piantala che non sto trollando
<krabador> ma non posso comandare i tuoi occhi, devi aiutarti da solo
<marco__> dove scusa ?
<krabador> piantala tu, e stai piu' attento per favore
<krabador> altrimenti torna quando hai voglia di leggere i messaggi
<marco__> poi rispigare per favore ?
<krabador> tu puoi andare indietro con i messaggi , nessun sistema lo impedisce.
<marco__> sudo apt-get install pastebinit  2
<marco__> qst
<Carlin0> [21:22:20] <krabador> marco__, dpkg -l | grep headers | pastebinit
<marco__> ma lo fatto -.-
<Carlin0> vabbè sono solo 20 minuti che lo ha scritto eh
<krabador> marco__, ok, trolli decisamente
<marco__> senti ora posto i comandi che mi a detto di fare dal terminale cosi evitiamo che mi dica che trollo quando non e vero
<Carlin0> marco__, che mi "ha" detto ... anche una ripassatina all'italiano non guasterebbe
<marco__> krabbador http://paste.ubuntu.com/13074948/
<krabador> di eliocon si aspettava che dicesse se ha uefi o meno
<marco__> guarda e non dirmi che sto trollando xke non e vero
<krabador> hahahahaa
<marco__> *perchè
<StefaniaKika> Buonasera, spero di non sbagliare a scrivere qui. Ho installato la versione crittografata di Ubuntu, c'è la possibilità di togliere la crittografia senza  dover rinstallarlo da zero?
<Carlin0> che fretta
<Albicbr> ciao a tutti mi servirebbe un informazione se possibile
<krabador> chiedi
<Albicbr> ho un immagine iso con ubuntu la montavo e era tutto a posto ora sto provando xubuntu la monto ma quando vado a vedere i file sono scritti a ideogrammi come mai?
<krabador> Albicbr, dove la monti?
<Albicbr> con acetoneISO e la vedo con le risorse di linux
<krabador> Albicbr, sarà una questione di supporto caratteri , e di standard
<Albicbr> solo con quella immagine lo fa
<Albicbr> e se fosse cosa potrei fare
<Carlin0> Albicbr, io controllerei che la iso non sia andata  a escort ... controlla il md5sum
<krabador> esatto, chiaramenet se la iso non è corrotta
<krabador> Albicbr, sudo mount -o loop file.iso /percorso/montaggio
<krabador> prova , nel momento in cui la iso è integra
<krabador> a montarla in questo modo
<Albicbr> ok
<Albicbr> ho fatto e non trova la md5
<Albicbr> che non capisco è che ubuntu l'altro ieri leggeva e xubuntu oggi no
<Musashi73> salve a tutti, purtroppo non riesco più ad avviare il mio Ubuntu 15.04
<Musashi73> dal GRUB ho provato il recovery, la versione precedente, la modalità di ripristino, l'avvio in modalità grafica di base, ma niente. Adesso la mia preoccupazione è che non posso riavviarlo, si può provare con il DVD, oppure sapreste darmi qualche consiglio? Grazie
<Musashi73> qualche consiglio??
<krabador> Musashi73, se fai un supporto di installazione
<krabador> o dvd o usb, puoi accedere ai contenuti
<krabador> Musashi73, cosa ahi fatto prima che non si avviasse piu'?
<krabador> *hai
<Musashi73> prima di spegnere il pc ho cambiato le impostazioni della scheda grafica, ho messo quelli di X.org
<krabador> Musashi73, e prima che cosa c'era installato?
<Musashi73> prima era selezionato il driver  consigliato Nvidia
<krabador> Musashi73, da grub, seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto, seleziona la recovery mode, una volta caricata, al menu , attaccati ad un cavo lan, seleziona networking, seleziona poi root
<krabador> apt-get install nvidia
<krabador> reboot, e vedi che fa
<krabador> Musashi73, scusami, che scheda nvidia hai=
<krabador> ?
<Musashi73> aspetta che vedo
<krabador> Musashi73, tra l'altro , 15.04, entro breve, esce dal supporto, se ripristini l'installazione, considera il passaggio a 15.10
<Musashi73> radeon HD Gephics
<Musashi73> Radeon HD Graphic
<krabador> ed era installato il drive nvidia?
<Musashi73> si
<krabador> *driver ?
<krabador> aaah, bene
<krabador> il driver nvidia con una scheda ati...
<krabador> magari era segnalato nella schermata dei driver aggiuntivi....
<Musashi73> ma la scheda è nvidia e i driver erano nvidia
<krabador> Musashi73, dai , sicuro di non avere nient'altro da fare?
<Musashi73> la scheda grafica è una AMD  Radeon HD 7310 Graphics
<krabador> Musashi73, ed è una Nvidia ?
<Musashi73> ATI
<Musashi73> pensavo di avere una Nvidia
<krabador> Musashi73, sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<krabador> Musashi73, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<krabador> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<krabador> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<krabador> sudo reboot
<krabador> dalla modalità come descritta prima.
<Musashi73> dal live?
<krabador> rileggi.
<Musashi73> o dal GRUB?
<krabador> Musashi73, rileggi
<krabador> linea delle 22:52
<Musashi73> in recovery mode, entro in root, giusto?
<krabador> Musashi73, ma non sai rileggere?
<krabador> il monitor ti cancella irreversibilmente i messaggi?
<krabador> [23:52] <krabador> Musashi73, da grub, seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto, seleziona la recovery mode, una volta caricata, al menu , attaccati ad un cavo lan, seleziona networking, seleziona poi root
<Musashi73> infatti, volevo solo la conferma
<Musashi73> grazie, e scusa il disturbo
<krabador> Musashi73, non ti fidi di quello che leggi?
<Musashi73> speriamo bene
<krabador> rispondi , prima
<krabador> è semplicemente lo stesso messaggio che ti ho chiesto di rileggere.
<Musashi73> certo che mi fido, ma volevo essere sicuro
<Musashi73> grazie ancora
<Musashi73> dal terminale digitando sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh mi appare un messaggio can't open usr...
<Musashi73> sto scaricando la versione 15.10 e vediamo se riesco a ripristinare la scheda grafica
<krabador> se reinstalli , è ovvio, ma non installare i catalyst nella 15.10
<krabador> Musashi73, ma hai dato i comandi che ti ho dato?
<Musashi73> ho digitato il primo comando, dopo mi è apparso il messaggio can't open usr/share/..
<Musashi73> adesso ho la versione 15.04 e sto scaricando la versione 15.10 per entrare in live
<Musashi73> hai qualche consiglio da darmi dopo che sono entrato in live con la versione 15.10?
<Musashi73> posso provare a digitare i comandi dalla shell?
<krabador> Musashi73, ma tu
<krabador> chiedi assistenza imponendo come deve essere fatta?
<krabador> Musashi73, dopo il primo, che poteva dare quel risultato , passa col secondo
<krabador> fino all'ultimo della lista di prima
<krabador> da recovery console
<Musashi73> ok
<Musashi73> magari se per te va bene provo dal live dalla shell
<Musashi73> ve bene lo stesso?
<krabador> ok, verificalo da solo che non ha senso
<krabador> visto che tanto fai come ti pare.
<Musashi73> ve bene, riprovo come hai detto tu da recovery console
#ubuntu-it 2016-10-31
<uno> Buongiorno
<uno> dopo n tentativi ora ci sono riuscito...
<ExPBoy> ?
<gigirock> amici sono io sotto poco mentite spoglie
<gigirock> allora sono riuscito a bootare una live su un pc che non boota le usb , ma volevo essere sicuro di installare una 64 bit
<Carlin0> gigirock, se hai bootato la 64 quella installi eh
<Carlin0> su dai
<gigirock> https://thepb.in/p/y8h6GZ38EgjsO
<gigirock> ciao Carlin0 non mi ricordo, cmq controlla uname -a
<Carlin0> x86_64
<gigirock> vabe installo se non ok vi pesto
<Massimino> Ciao ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti,gentilmente qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> Massimino, sei con ubuntu ora ?
<Massimino> si
<ryuujin> Massimino: che tipo di problema?
<Massimino> posso spiegarti in breve qual'è il problema?
<Carlin0> Massimino, apri un terminale e scrivi questi comandi
<Carlin0> Massimino, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Massimino> quando tento di aggiornare va in crash ed esce la scritta che manca il pacchetto iio-senso proxy
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Massimino
<ubot-it> Massimino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Carlin0> Massimino, sudo apt update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Massimino, il 2° comando produce un link postalo qui
<cristian_c> !info iio-sensor-proxy
<ubot-it> iio-sensor-proxy (source: iio-sensor-proxy): IIO sensors to D-Bus proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (yakkety), package size 25 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Massimino> ho provato  a installarlo ma mi dice che manca nell'archivio
<cristian_c> Massimino: hai mandato i comandi segnalati?
<Massimino> ora li scrivo
<Massimino> https://thepb.in/p/76hErlGVMvltV
<Carlin0> Massimino, che ubuntu hai ?
<Massimino> 16.10
<Carlin0> Massimino, metti in paste anche cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Massimino> ho già fatto alcuni  aggiornamenti e non ha mai dato problemi
<Massimino> stamattina invece mi ha dato questo errore
<Carlin0> Massimino, e ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Massimino> sulla seconda riga di comando si è impallato tutto
<Carlin0> Massimino, su ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> ???
<Massimino> appena messa riga di comando la finestra del terminale ha cominciato a sfarfallare e non si legge più niente
<cristian_c> Massimino: tra l'altro, perché non mandi esattamente i comandi segnalati?
<Massimino> https://thepb.in/p/2RhKL15AMQwS4
<Massimino> dopo di questo si è impallato tutto
<Carlin0> Massimino, chiudi e riapri il terminale
<Carlin0> e poi dai
<Massimino> già provato non si chiude +
<Carlin0> Massimino, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> Massimino, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> Massimino, aprine un altro
<Massimino> https://thepb.in/p/mwh1Vzy0YEkT5
<Massimino> questo dopo il primo comando
<Massimino> https://thepb.in/p/MjhxpXBEDlMiV
<Massimino> e questo dopo il secondo comando
<Carlin0> Massimino, 2 cose
<Massimino> dimmi
<Carlin0> Massimino, hai aggiunto sorgenti software non ufficiali
<Massimino> tipo vlc?
<cristian_c> Massimino: sudo apt update | pastebinit non restituisce nessuno dei tuoi link
<Carlin0> Massimino, hai abilitato i repo proposed che vengono usati solo dagli sviluppatori e ti hanno incasinato il sistema
<Massimino> ad essere sincero questo portatile lo usa mio figlio
<Massimino> chiedo a lui se ha messo le mani dove non doveva
<Carlin0> eh
<Carlin0> !ripristino | Massimino
<ubot-it> Massimino: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Massimino> ok per adesso ti ringrazio
<AlabamaSong> capisco, grazie istess.
<PANDREA87> Buon pomeriggio. Vorrei chiedere un'informazione. Penso di aver aperto la cartella usr/share/fonts con gksu e ora (nel terminale semplicemente mi appare una nuova linea di comando dopo l'inserimento della mia password nell'alert) avrei la necessita di copiare un file ttf nella detta cartella, ma penso che la mia scrittura "cp /home/MERIFONT.TTF usr
<PANDREA87> /share/fonts" non sia corretta
<krabador> ovvio
<krabador> controlla bene il percorso, i nomi corretti
<krabador> e il numero di  "/"
<PANDREA87> ok
<giuseppe_> hello
<PANDREA87> ciao krabador. Perchè Ubuntu mi prende in giro e mi nega il permesso di copiare il file nella destinazione?
<fabio_cc> buongiorno
<marcus_u> ciao, ci vuole pazienza..... ho installato lubuntu e anche wie anche se so ancora bene come usare tale programma di interfaccia.....Comunque molto piu' semplicemente ho inserito nel mio vaio la micro sd con delle foto, lubuntula riconosce come supporto removibile foto digitali e apre la gestione file solo che ho provato ad aprire di tutto ma delle
<marcus_u> foto nella sd non c'e' traccia...un aiuto
<fabio_cc> !ciao | marcus_u
<ubot-it> marcus_u: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> marcus_u, il gestore di file cosa ti mostra dentro la memory card?
<marcus_u> volume da 8gb, comunque le ho trovate nella voce dcm.... non e' molto intuitivo
<fabio_cc> marcus_u, non ho capito, hai trovato le foto?
<krabador> marcus_u, non è una questione del sistema
<krabador> cartelle dcim , eccetera, sono cartelle create dal device che salva le foto
<fabio_cc> esatto
<fabio_cc> marcus_u, se ci sono bene, se non ci sono, in ogni caso non dipende da lubuntu
<krabador> tali device, sono negli ultimi anni configurati in ptp, in modo da svolgere la funzione di gestione delle foto salvate, tramite un software , e non come memoria di massa
<marcus_u> si le ho trovate, nella cartella dcm ma cio' che e' insolito che nel "volume 8 gb" ci sono voci come alarms, android,podcast,viber che non capisco cosa ci azzaccano con il volume cioe' immagino la microsd...lumi?
<fabio_cc> marcus_u, le crea il dispositivo con cui usi la memory card, direi uno smartphone
<fabio_cc> marcus_u, non dipende da lubuntu, e 2
<krabador> marcus_u, se l'hai tolta da android
<krabador> android gestisce le memory card per tante cose lo riguardano
<krabador> creando cartelle per vari utilizzi, cosi' come le applicazioni, e non solo la fotocamera. In android, facendola breve, la microsd non è "la micro sd delle foto".
<marcus_u> ok,naturalmente.....la micro sd sara' passata pure per un telefono ...attualmente era su una fotocamera digitale,mi pare che windows la gestisse in altra ainiera tutto qui'....
<krabador> marcus_u, no
<marcus_u> comunque risolto grazie
<fabio_cc> marcus_u, ti abbiamo detto che non è questione di gestione del sistema operativo
<krabador> la directory tree è la stessa dappertutto, a  meno che windows, non ti apriva in default qualche altro software di genstione dei contenuti
<fabio_cc> marcus_u, smartphone e fotocomere creano le cartelle e i file necessari al funzionamento del dispositivo
<fabio_cc> *fotocamere
<krabador> esatto, le reflex, e le compatte, fanno la stessa cosa, visibile perfettamente nello stesso modo, windows linux macos eccetera
<marcus_u> ok,grazie per il "rinfresco" e alla prossima....puntata  :)
<krabador> marcus_u, riguardante il sistema, pero' ;)
<marcus_u> :)
<daytradez> hp z600 biprocessore 2 schede grafiche nvidia nvs 300 4 monitor, le ho provate forse tutte, funzionano al massimo 3 monitor con open source nuveau, non riconosciuti completamente. Aiuto configurazione sia open source che proprietario.
<krabador> daytradez, apri il terminale
<krabador> daytradez, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> daytradez, sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit
<daytradez> Ciao kabrador, purtroppo non sono sul pc hp. Se è un meglio mi rifaccio sentire quando sono davanti al pc.
<fabio_cc> daytradez, direi che sia indispensabile :)
<fabio_cc> daytradez, comunque è krabador, non kabrador :)
<daytradez> OK grazie è dire poco .A presto
<daytradez> OK Krabador, giusto
<PANDREA87> il superuser ha risolto il problema eheh grazie ciao!
<krabador> !terminale | PANDREA87
<ubot-it> PANDREA87: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando  vedi anche !bash
<krabador> !comandi | PANDREA87
<ubot-it> PANDREA87: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> !wiki | PANDREA87
<ubot-it> PANDREA87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<PANDREA87> ok ok krabador ciao!
<krabador> tutta roba abbondantemente fornitati
<SIB> Buonasera, oggi mi sono accorto che non riesco più a vedere l'orario e quindi anche il calendario nella barra di sistema in alto, accanto alla batteria. Sono andato nelle impostazioni di sistema e il tab che mi permette di modificare questa funzionalità non è editabile. Cosa può essere successo?
<krabador> SIB, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> SIB, riavvia.
<SIB> Ok grazie, provo fra un po' perchè adesso non posso riavviare
<krabador> SIB, allora fallo direttamente quando puoi riavviare
<krabador> non farlo adesso
<SIB> Ok
<aiutino> ciao, non riesco ad entrare in internet con firefox pur essendoci la connessione... qualcuno mi può aiutare???
<krabador> !dettagli | aiutino
<ubot-it> aiutino: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<aiutino> 8 gb, i7, ubuntu 16.02, asus
<krabador> aiutino, lan e wireless hai la stessa cosa
<krabador> aiutino, lan e wireless hai la stessa cosa?
<aiutino> si ... sono connesso sia wireless che cavo...
<aiutino> e il modem dice di si
<krabador> ed in che lingua?
<aiutino> italian.... grazie sei molto gentile
<krabador> aiutino, prova ad impostare i dns a mano, nelle impostazioni della connessione
<aiutino> non ci so arrivare
<aiutino> da impostazioni del sistema...????
<krabador> Impostazioni di sistema → Internet e rete → Connessioni di rete
<krabador> al che "modifica"
<krabador> e accomodati
<aiutino> non c'e' internet e rete
<krabador> rete
<krabador> susu
<krabador> sicuramente non è monitor
<aiutino> account online?
<aiutino> ho trovato rete
<krabador> aiutino, sveglia ;)
<aiutino> si.... ma non so come giustificarmi...
<aiutino> wireless    cavo   proxy
<krabador> aiutino, in base a quello che devi usare
<aiutino> non la trovo
<krabador> aiutino, seleziona la rete che ti appresti ad usare
<aiutino> connessione via cavo 1 ........ modifica
<krabador> aiutino, prova con l'inserimento di dns, nella sezione apposita
<aiutino> non trovo la scritta DNS da nessuna tendina
<krabador> aiutino, http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zXKEt3vxNg4/T58h-Cm1HJI/AAAAAAAAAjs/uOC0tCLcS4w/s1600/ScreenHunter_02%2BApr.%2B30%2B16.37.gif
<aiutino> non ho qui visibili IP ma solo alice...
<aiutino> che ip uso??
<aiutino> quello del link??
<krabador> aiutino, no, prova 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<krabador> una volta fatta la modifica
<krabador> sconnetti e riconnetti
<aiutino> gatewy??
<aiutino> indirizzo 8.8.8.8   maschera  8.8.4.4
<aiutino> gatewy e server DNS???
<krabador> no
<krabador> sono entrambi dns
<krabador> mettine uno solo
<krabador> altrimenti metti 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<aiutino> 8.8.88.
<krabador> aiutino, occhio, non andare a caso
<krabador> concentrati
<aiutino> si.
<aiutino> nono mi da salva pero'
<krabador> !image | aiutino
<ubot-it> aiutino: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<aiutino> fatto
<krabador> l'immagine o altro?
<aiutino> l'immaggine....
<aiutino> se tolgo la pennina si pianta tutto
<aiutino> http://prnt.sc/
<krabador> e nella pennina che cosa c'è .... ?
<krabador> aiutino, non è il link giusto
<krabador> devi postare qui il link giusto dell'upload
<aiutino> http://prnt.sc/d1cy98
<krabador> aiutino, we, come sei bravo a fare immagini in dettaglio ;)
<aiutino> ma dai... grazie
<krabador> aiutino, ce la fai a leggere dov'è la dicitura dns, ed in quanti altri campi hai messo cio' che ti è stato detto di inserire nella voce dns ?
<aiutino> in questo... immagino
<krabador> aiutino, non hai risposto,
<aiutino> network connection-edit ... DSL
<krabador> ti ho segnalato di mettere i dns a mano, nell'apposita dicitura, ti ho indicato quali dns puoi provare
<krabador> mi spieghi perchè quell'indirizzo l'hai praticamente scritto dappertutto?
<aiutino> scusami....
<krabador> aiutino, perdi solo tempo tu, se non ti concentri
<krabador> impostazioni ipv4 --- automatico (dhcp) solo indirizzi --- server dns
<aiutino> ho messo 8.8.8.8 in server DNS
<krabador> salva
<krabador> sconnetti riconnetti prova.
<aiutino> non me lo da salva
<krabador> stai sbagliando ancora qualcosa
<krabador> ;)
<aiutino> gedu creu.... ci credo
<aiutino> in ethernet  mi ciede una password per wake o lan
<krabador> aiutino, ...
<aiutino> ok...
<krabador> non andartene in giro per favore , per le varie configurazioni
<aiutino> yes
<krabador> eh, non tanto
<aiutino> indirizzo vuoto
<krabador> visto che stai facendo come ti dice la testa da quando sei entrato
<krabador> serve solo che tu vada ad aggiungere 'sto indirizzo dns, come ti è stato detto
<krabador> nel suo campo
<aiutino> scusa.... davvero
<krabador> in impostazioni ipv4
<aiutino> ricapitoliamo come sono
<krabador> e salvando, che appare tranquillamente, se non fai errori in giro
<aiutino> indirizzo vuoto
<krabador> aiutino, fermo
<aiutino> servere DNS 8.8.8.8
<krabador> aiutino, non inquinare il log , piu' di quanto tu non abbia già fatto
<krabador> impostazioni ipv4 --- automatico (dhcp) solo indirizzi --- server dns
<krabador> provi 8.8.8.8 e salvi
<krabador> nient'altro deve essere toccato di tutti gli altri menu
<aiutino> ... salvato
<krabador> disconnetti, riconnetti , provi
<krabador> e non staccando il cavo ;)
<aiutino> mi hai fatto ridere tantissimo.... l'ho pensato ma non lo fatto
<aiutino> non va... non ho inserito pero le credenziali di alice
<krabador> aiutino, hai un router ?
<aiutino> creedo di si
<aiutino> um modem con 4 ingressi
<krabador> <aiutino> network connection-edit ... DSL
<krabador> hai fatto nuova connessione dsl ?
<aiutino> non trovo network connection
<pisric> Buonasera a tutti, oggi ho cercato di installare la bash linux in windows 10 perché mi occorre per scuola ma quando vado ad attivare Sottosistemi per windows di linux (beta) in Pannello di controllo > programmi>..., riavviando il computer mi da, durate il riavvio, che le modifiche non possono essere applicate e le annulla. Come posso fare??
<Carlin0> !windows | pisric
<ubot-it> pisric: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<pisric> ok scusate, mi sono appena iscritto :)
<krabador> pisric, questo non è il forum
<krabador> non serve iscrizione, e per la scuola magari puoi virtualizzare il sistema ubuntu, o fare un'installazione reale
<krabador> sarà molto piu' istruttivo ;)
<krabador> tecnicamente per il funzionamento della bash ubuntu sotto windows10, devi consultare documentazione microsoft, in quanto è la bash ubuntu , d'accordo, ma implementata da microsoft nel sistema, a modo loro
<Infybofh> molto a modo loro...
<krabador> è una feature dell'anniversary update di quest'estate, ed è ancora nomenclata come beta.
<pisric> grazie per il supporto tecnico
<krabador> de dada, per qualsiasi cosa riguardi ubuntu reale, torna pure qui
<pisric> scusate ancora come posso scaricarlo??
<krabador> pisric, http://releases.ubuntu.com/yakkety/ qui l'ultimissima versione
<Carlin0> !download
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/ qui l'ultima lts
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ qui tutte le altre versioni, e tutte le derivate
<pisric> grazie
<krabador> aiutino, ce l'hai fatta?
<pisric> scusate io l'ho scaricato ma come faccio ad installarlo? perche me lo apre con CyberLink ma sembra un file compresso, mi serve aiuto per installarlo per piacere+
<krabador> pisric, non è un film ;)
<krabador> !iso | pisric
<ubot-it> pisric: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | pisric
<ubot-it> pisric: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<newbuntu> buonasera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | newbuntu
<ubot-it> newbuntu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<aiutino> eccomi
<fabio_cc> vado, notte
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-01
<fabio_cc> buongiorno
<Joi1098> salve
<Joi1098> vorrei sapere se si possono effettuare dei salvataggi su alsamixer
<Carlin0> Joi1098, dovrebbe salvarle da solo le modifiche
<Joi1098> non le salva
<Joi1098> ogni volta che lo accendo devo aumentare il volume delle "headphone" altrimenti non si sente nulla
<Carlin0> Joi1098, prova sudo alsactl store
<Joi1098> cosa dovrebbe spuntare
<cristian_c> !alsa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alsa'
<cristian_c> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
<Joi1098> come faccio a vedere se ha funzionato?
<cristian_c> riavvii
<Joi1098> ok
<Joi1098> scusate il ritardo ma non mi faceva entrare al server
<Joi1098> comunque non ha funzionato
<cristian_c> Joi1098: il comando aveva dato errore?
<Joi1098> no
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Joi1098
<ubot-it> Joi1098: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/526655/why-is-alsactl-store-not-enough-to-persist-sound-levels
<cristian_c> Joi1098: prova con restore
<Joi1098> adesso riavvio
<pippo> #uk
<Ciao> è buggato il sito
<Ciao> attenzione
<Ciao> volevo fare il download ma è tutto buggato
<akis24> ??
<Ciao> prova a scaricare una derivata dal sito di ubuntu, mi fa fare il download di uno script php
<akis24> Ciao: tranquillo che funziona come scarichi e da dove scarichi ?
<Ciao> ho provato sia chrome che firefox, ma non apre neanche la pagina delle derivate
<akis24> bene vediamo un minuto
<Ciao> https://s21.postimg.org/tu9g5oadj/Immagine.png
<Ciao> guarda qua, il cerchio è dove clicco
<Ciao> akis24:
<akis24> Ciao: si ho visto ma il problema è tuo .. spe' ti faccio vedere
<Ciao> ah ok grazie.
<Ciao> e com'è possibile.. sia chrome che firefox..
<akis24> Ciao: intanto dimmi che devi scaricare .. versione ?
<Ciao> xubuntu lts
<akis24> Ciao: http://prnt.sc/d1q2pe
<Ciao> che strano
<akis24> !derivate | Ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Ciao> grazie
<akis24> usa il secondo link Ciao  cosi risolvi
<Ciao> grazie molto gentile
<Ciao> altrimenti scarico direttamente dal sito di xubuntu è lo stesso?
<akis24> certo Ciao
<Ciao> bene grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Ciao> per caso sai se si può disabilitare il fatto che quando premi l'angolo destro del mouse fa da incolla?
<Ciao> scrivo codice su atom e incollo sempre tutto per sbaglio
<akis24> ciao comunque sulla pagina dove non riuscivi clicca su " derivate " in alto sulla pagina .. no non saprei forse dalle impostazioni del mouse
<Ciao> eh purtroppo non c'è nulla. aspetta un secondo
<akis24> Ciao: in alto .. scritte in arancione
<Janvitus> Ciao: rirpova ora
<Janvitus> *riprova
<akis24> ahi ahi Janvitus .. qualcuno se scordato qualcosa
<Ciao> http://askubuntu.com/questions/108587/how-do-i-disable-touchpads-copy-paste-right-click-functionality
<Ciao> qui sembra ci sia la soluzione, ma voi sapete scrivere lo script che dice nella seconda risposta? perché io no
<Janvitus> Ciao: quale sarebbe la pagina che non ti fa scaricare la derivata su ubuntu-it?
<Ciao> sempre uguale akis
<Ciao> ma diciamo tutto il sito, dopo che vado su derivate anche se torno alla home mi scarica file php
<Janvitus> prova ora
<Janvitus> e magari riportami il collegamnto dove ti fa scaricare il file
<akis24> ora funziona di sicuro
<Ciao> ora lo faccio, comunque voi sapreste scrivere quello script che ho linkato? nella seconda risposta
<Carlin0> Ciao, la 32 o la 64 bit ?
<Ciao> ancora prima di scegliere
<akis24> Janvitus: questo ora .. http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Ciao> adesso si va
<Ciao> bravi!
<Ciao> grazie
<Ciao> avete fixato subito, cos'era?
<akis24> eh Janvitus ha sistemato il problemino
<akis24> comunque avevi due vie per arrivarci come ho fatto io Ciao ..
<Ciao> sì sì però meglio fixare ancheper altri utenti
<Janvitus> errore umano, mio :)
<akis24> :-)
<akis24> ciao a uno dei link postato da te leggo anche
<akis24>     Go to Applications -> System Tools -> System Settings
<akis24>     Click on Mouse and Touchpad option.
<akis24>     Click to open the Touchpad tab.
<akis24>     Uncheck "Enable mouse clicks with touchpad" option.
<akis24> ubottolo cattivaccio
<Ciao> akis quella non è una buona cosa, praticamente rimuove del tutto i click sul touch
<Ciao> io voglio solo che non incolla se premo l'angolo, come su windows. E' sicuramente una feature, ma pessima... perché mentre scrivo su atom mi incolla parti di codice involontariamente
<Ciao> rientro più tardi comunque
<akis24> bene
<Ciao> magari dopo entro da live e proviamo a scrivere lo script in bash, io non sono capace
<Ciao> grazie ciao
<charlie13> ciao a tutti sono nuovo e ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere.
<akis24> esponilo charlie13
<akis24> charlie13: fornendoci quanti piu' dettagli ..
<akis24> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<charlie13> dunque ho fatto l'aggiornamento di ubuntu da 14.0 alla 16.04 ma durante l'aggiornamento si è spento il portatile e ora non funziona più ubuntu solo windows 7.
<akis24> charlie13:  e quando avvii il pc hai grub per selezionare l'avvio  ?
<charlie13> il portatile è un samsung NP-R530
<charlie13> si ma quando provo la recovery non funziona nulla ma da grub se scelgo windows funziona
<cristian_c> charlie13: fare avanzamento di ubuntu è sconsigliato anche per via di queste problematiche
<cristian_c> che possono occorrere
<cristian_c> charlie13: pertanto è consigliato installare ubuntu da zero
<charlie13> ho provato super disk grub ma nulla quando mi individua i sistemi operativi mi legge windows e tante copie di ubuntu ma nemmeno una funziona
<cristian_c> facendo un supporto della 16.04 (meglio la 16.10)
<cristian_c> dvd o usb
<cristian_c> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> !usbwin | charlie13
<ubot-it> charlie13: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> la mandi in boot, scegli 'try ubuntu without installing / prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<charlie13> si è la migliore ma ho dei dati importanti da recuperare
<cristian_c> al che, una volta sul desktop, la installi
<cristian_c> charlie13: e allora stessa cosa, scarichi la 16.10, fai un supporto
<cristian_c> lo mandi in sessione di prova e recuperi i dati su memoria esterna
<charlie13> perchè in sessione di prova io riesco a leggere i miei dati ?
<cristian_c> charlie13: sì, puoi
<cristian_c> e salvarli non è impossibile
<charlie13> allora rimetto il cd lo avvio live e quando ho la schermata del desktop posso andare a vedere nelle mie cartelle?
<akis24> ChanServ: si esatto
<charlie13> il cd deve essere per forza la versione che avevo installato prima?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> !download
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<charlie13> va bene anche la 12.04 LTS
<cristian_c> charlie13: tieni conto che la 12.04 ha un supporto che finisce l'anno prossimo
<cristian_c> nel caso di installazione
<cristian_c> charlie13: ma quindi hai fatto avanzamento da 12.04 a 14.04 e da 14.04 a 16.04?
<charlie13> no sono partito direttamente con la iso 64 bit della 14.04LTS
<charlie13> uso questa
<charlie13> vi ringrazio ciao
<yoghidav> scusate, server 14.02, voglio collegare l'ip statico, ho installato network manager, impostato il "manage=true" per fargli gestire l'interfaces che poi ho settato, il dns dove si imposta? su /etc/resolv.conf?
<cristian_c> yoghidav: 14.02 non esiste
<cristian_c> yoghidav: quale ambiente desktop stai utilizzando?
<yoghidav> cristian_c: ubuntu server 14.02
<cristian_c> yoghidav: e da dove l'hai scaricata, esattamente?
<yoghidav> dal sito...
<cristian_c> yoghidav: puoi indicare il file .iso di cui hai effettuato il download?
<yoghidav> ok, accendo un pc e te lo dico
<alg> ciao, ho difficoltà ad installare librerie, mi potreste aiutare?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | alg
<ubot-it> alg: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> alg: dipende, qual'è la tua meta?
<alg> libcurl e json-c, le ho installate da sorgente
<alg> ma quando compilo un programma c mi dice riferimenti non definiti
<cristian_c> alg: consulta la documentaziona inclusa nei sorgenti
<yoghidav> cristian_c: scusa ubuntu server 16.04 lts
<cristian_c> alg: non vanno bene le librerie contenute nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu?
<alg> perdo tempo da un paio d'ore infatti T_T
<cristian_c> yoghidav: ehhhh
<cristian_c> yoghidav: quindi , come ti interfacci al sistema?
<alg> ho installato i pacchetti ma cmq nn trova le funzioni il compiler
<yoghidav> cristian_c: non ce l'ho, sto usando il terminale
<cristian_c> alg: quali pacchetti hai installato, esattamente?
<cristian_c> yoghidav: allora, nmcli
<yoghidav> l'ho appena messo, 20 gg fa, ho installato network manager che non c'era
<alg> cristian_c: libcurl4*
<alg> ad esempio, ma nnt
<cristian_c> alg: sudo aot-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> oh, scusa
<cristian_c> alg: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<yoghidav> cristian_c: comunque io ho un /etc/resolv.conf però mi dice di non scrivere sul file prechè lui poi sovrascrivere..
<cristian_c> yoghidav: e infatti è così
<cristian_c> non usare resolv.conf, quando hai network manager a disposizione
<akis24> yoghidav: vai su  impostazioni ipv4 del network-manager e li imposti quello che ti serve
<yoghidav> cristian_c: ok, come vedevo scritto nelle guide per la versione precedente...
<cristian_c> yoghidav: prima ti è stato chiesto quale ambiente desktop utilizzassi
<cristian_c> e hai risposto che stai usando la riga di comando
<yoghidav> cristian_c: si, ho messo ubuntu server, non ho desktop, niente interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> yoghidav: appunto:
<cristian_c> cristian_c> yoghidav: allora, nmcli
<yoghidav> cristian_c: si infatti l'ho usato e mi son trovato bene
<cristian_c> yoghidav: e cosa ti impedisce di continuare ad usarlo?
<yoghidav> cristian_c: mi sono fermato senza impostare i dns perchè sono andate in rete ma a monte ho un 2 router, ora salto il primo però non va, provo a mettere i dns
<cristian_c> yoghidav: e allora impostali, se è quello che ti serve
<cristian_c> sempre da nmcli
<yoghidav> cristian_c: farò così grazie, il fatto è che a monte ho una rete un po' "complessa" che mi complica la vita
<yoghidav> cristian_c: comunque provo meglio, solo che dalle guide che ho letto non mi era ben chiaro come muovermi
<yoghidav> cristian_c: grazie, alla prossima
<gigirock> eccco il goal + importante della serata me lo son perso
<ale__> ciao a tutti
<gigirock> per buttare la spazzatura
<ale__> c'è nessuno
<ale__> ?
<gigirock> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ale__> ok capito :D
<ale__> no volevo chiedere come si fa ad abilitare il desktop dato che non mi incolla nulla se lo voglio mettere sul desktop
<fabio_cc> ale__, spiegati meglio, per favore
<ale__> ok <fabio_cc> scusa
<fabio_cc> ale__, nessun problema
<fabio_cc> ale__, spiega meglio il problema, e magari indica anche la versione di ubuntu utilizzata
<ale__> allora in pratica io vorrei salvare le mie cose sul desktop x comodita' solo che non c'e' l'ho abilitato
<gigirock> ale__, copia i file nella dir Scrivania
<ale__> cioè se voglio mettergli qualcosa sopra non me lo mette
<fabio_cc> ale__, quindi ad esempio, se fai clic con il destro e scegli "Nuova cartella", cosa succede?
<ale__> non mi fa il clic fabio
<ale__> cioè sia col destro che col sinistro
<ale__> non mi fa nulla
<ale__> è quello il problema
<fabio_cc> ale__, quindi cliccando col destro non compare il menu contestuale?
<ale__> esatto fabio_cc non compare nulla
<ale__> la versione cmq è la 16.10
<fabio_cc> ale__, hai provato con copia incolla da tastiera (ctrl+c r ctrl+v)?
<ale__> azz no provo
<fabio_cc> ale__, prova. Inoltre, questo problema te lo da da quando?
<ale__> ecco ho provato a mettere un file con copia incolla
<ale__> in pratica me lo da ogni volta che avvio ubuntu
<ale__> forse perchè devo entrare come amministratore non so chiedo
<fabio_cc> ale__, in che senso quando avvii ubuntu? da un certo momento in poi funziona?
<ale__> in pratica da quando lo avvio in poi
<fabio_cc> ale__, quindi sempre
<ale__> quando carica tutta la dash
<ale__> e tutto
<ale__> si esatto
<ale__> sempre esatto
<gigirock> ale__, copia i file nella dir Scrivania
<ale__> ops rammento scusa ho sbagliato versione di ubuntu
<ale__> la versione è 16.04
<ale__> allora devo cercare la directory scrivania
<ale__> ok
<fabio_cc> ale__, la directory della scrivania è nella home
<gigirock> Scrivania maiuscolo
<ale__> ok
<ale__> non la vedo
<ale__> non c'e'
<fabio_cc> ale__, apri un terminale
<ale__> Fabio_cc OK
<ale__> FATTO
<fabio_cc> ale__, ls -al ~/Scrivania/
<fabio_cc> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> ale__, incolla tutto quello che ottieni in pastebin
<ale__> ok
<ale__> fabio_cc ci provo
<fabio_cc> ale__, usa copia/incolla per dare il comando, così non sbagli
<krabador> ale__, ubuntu-gnome ?
<ale__> non vi accavallate sennò non ci capisco nulla
<ale__> scusate
<fabio_cc> ale__, nessun accavallamento, krabador ti ha chiesto se usi ubuntu-gnome, una derivata di ubuntu
<krabador> ale__, fai prima a rispondere rivolgendoti a chi fa le domande ;)
<krabador> !chi | ale__
<ubot-it> ale__: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<ale__> ok cmq si sto usando una derivata si
<fabio_cc> ale__, potevi dirlo subito
<fabio_cc> [21:59:46] <fabio_cc> ale__, spiega meglio il problema, e magari indica anche la versione di ubuntu utilizzata
<krabador> ale__, rispondi alla domanda
<ale__> allora la risposta è 16.04 l'ho detto prima
<krabador> ogni ambiente grafico ha il suo modo di essere configurato
<ale__> a fabio_cc
<krabador> ale__, sveglia
<krabador> ed in bocca al lupo.
<gianfry> xddc list
<Infybofh> gianfry mi sà che hai sbagliato canale, qui c'è poco da scaricare, e per di più direct download via http/ftp
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-02
<Dario_666> Salve, sono nuovo. Voglio seguire il vostro consiglio e staccarmi dal monopolio microsoft, ma ho necessità di poter installare un software Bentel Boss su Ubuntu 10.04
<akis24> Dario_666: ubuntu 10-04 è fuori supporto da anni e i repo ufficiali sono stati chiusi
<akis24> Dario_666: dovresti installare qualcosa di aggiornato tipo 16.04 o ultima 16.10
<Dario_666> Grazie della risposta, dunque che cosa dovrei fare?
<akis24> Dario_666: scaricarti la nuova .iso attuale e installarla da zero .. e comunque non conoscendo quel programma indicato non saprei assicurarti che si possa installare su ubuntu
<akis24> Dario_666: non sempre la roba che gira su win è possibile farla funzionare su ubuntu sono sistemi diversi
<Dario_666> Ottimo, allora installo la versione da te elencata e poi mi potresti aiutare?
<akis24> Dario_666: meglio tenere winz e comunque installare la nuova versione di ubuntu . come scritto sopra non è detto funzioni su ubuntu
<Dario_666> È un piccolo programma che serve per programmare delle centrali di allarme. Necessita di framenetwork v4 e visual c++ 4
<Archimede> Buongiorno
<akis24> Dario_666: ho idea di quello che sia quel software ma dubito si possa far girare su ubuntu ...
<Dario_666> Buongiorno
<akis24> Dario_666: se esiste versione per linx è altro discorso .. controlla sul sito della bentel
<akis24> linux*
<Archimede> non riesco ad installare il mio scanner Epson 3170 PHOTO su Ubuntu 16.04, esiste qualche guida in linea da poter consultare ?
<akis24> !stampanti | Archimede
<ubot-it> Archimede: stampanti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<pier32> buongiorno ....avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<akis24> Archimede:  e installa i driver dal sito epson se disponibili
<akis24> !aiuto | pier32
<ubot-it> pier32: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Dario_666> Grazie mille. Ora provo a montare la versione recente da voi elencata e poi vedo se riesco a scaricare il programma corretto. Grazie mille a tutta la comunity. Un abbraccio
<akis24> di nulla Dario_666
<pier32> ho installato ieri ubuntu ,e stavo mettendo un po di app utili ,teamviewer scaricato online
<pier32> non funziona
<akis24> pier32: attieniti ai programmi presenti nei repo ufficiali  e teamviewer non lo è  quindi non supportiamo installazioni o programmi non ufficiali
<pier32> ci sono app alternative ? come teamviewer che mi da la possibilità del remoto con android?
<akis24> pier32: prova a usare gogol e avrai tutte le info necessarie al momento non mi sovviene nulla da indicarti
<pier32> scusate invece per uno scanner multifunzione è più difficile installarlo? la stampante sempre della multifunzione va invece nn so come cercare lo scanner
<glpiana> pier32, marca e modello
<pier32> samsung c3060 series
<pier32> impostandola come generica o come un altra samsung la stampante funziona , questa è una Proxpress
<glpiana> pier32, guarda qui: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/7654/samsung-unified-linux-driver
<ExPBoy> pier32: oppure vai suk sito della samsung e trovi le info
<ExPBoy> pier32:  vai qui  http://www.samsung.com/it/support/skp/htg/10384
<Vixi> chi mi puo dare una mano?
<gigirock> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ErMacina> Buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu ma è mint , che devo fare?
<Carlin0> ubuntu o mint ?
<Carlin0> !mint | ErMacina
<ubot-it> ErMacina: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<ErMacina> Ho scaricato ubuntu ma me dice che è mint
<ErMacina> ma è mint o met
<ErMacina> mint
<ErMacina> mint
<ErMacina> mint
<ErMacina> mint
<ErMacina> mint
<Carlin0> doppia menta
<BIGDICK> BUONGGGGIORNOO HO U PCCCIE CO UCULU INSTALLATO MA COR BIGDICK HO ROTTH TUTT
<BIGDICK> MO CHE DEVVV FA
<krabador> calmarti
<krabador> e parlare italiano
<krabador> in minuscolo
<BIGDICK> a kabbador stu calm i
<BIGDICK> sorryyy sorry
<krabador> aaaah , ho capito
<BIGDICK> sto pattumiere  non funzionaaa
<BIGDICK> tostapanee
<BIGDICK> KRABADORRRRRRR RRR
<BIGDICK> RRRR
<ideabile> :-|
<BIGDICK> cheee div fa
<BIGDICK> volevo vedere stu link http://it.youporn.com/category/50/gonzo/      ma stu pc de miedda se impalla
<ideabile> -__-'
<BIGDICK> e chi devv faaa
<BIGDICK> dimm
<ideabile> bravo krabador
<ideabile> :-)
<Guest29208> Buongiorno , sono Girolamo , ho installato ubuntu su questo pc indiano ma è mint  mo non so se mint in indiano vuol dire ubuntu
<ideabile> ?
<Guest29208> :-)
<ideabile> no
<krabador> ideabile, è lo stesso utente di prima
<krabador> che sta prendendo in giro la risorsa
<krabador> !troll | ideabile
<ubot-it> ideabile: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<Guest29208> Stesso utente ?
<krabador> è uno di questi
<krabador> lascialo perdere
<krabador> !irc | Guest29208
<ubot-it> Guest29208: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<krabador> leggi questo , prima di entrare qui , per favore.
<Guest29208> Stiamo nel 21 secolo , le etichett nun se associano alla gente
<ideabile> hehhehhehehe tanto si diverte da solo
<Guest29208> niente pregiudizi
<Tork> Salve a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | Tork
<ubot-it> Tork: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Tork> come faccio ad aprire le porte sul router
<Carlin0> Tork, qui si da solo supporto per ubuntu
<Tork> ah ok
<Tork> ho linuxù
<Tork> ubuntu
<Carlin0> e il tuo problema riguarda ubuntu ?
<Tork> no un programma
<Tork> installato su ubuntu
<Tork> se posso ricevere aiuto bene senno faro con le guide
<Carlin0> sii più generico Tork
<Tork> cioè?
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Tork> c'è un comando con il terminale che mi da tutto?
<Carlin0> inizia col descrivere il problema Tork , ma se si tratta del router sei off topic
<Tork> quindi devo andare in privato?
<Tork> è del router quindi è inutile che scrivo
<Tork> nn mi salva le regole che gli dò
<gioiamarco1> ciao a tutti ho un problema dopo l'upgrade a 16.04 qualcuno sarebbe disposto ad aiutarmi?
<krabador> !qualcuno | gioiamarco1
<ubot-it> gioiamarco1: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gioiamarco1> ecco qualcuno...
<krabador> già, ma manca la domanda...
<gioiamarco1> diciamo che dopo l'upgrade non parte ubuntu,ho provato con kernel più vecchio ma non apre la classica schermata di ubuntu, bensi una del terminale
<gioiamarco1> riesco ad accedere alla home di ubuntu dalla schermata del terminale?
<krabador> gioiamarco1, se è il terminale classico, praticamente ci sei già
<krabador> !image | gioiamarco1
<ubot-it> gioiamarco1: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> falla vedere, questa schermata.
<gioiamarco1> l'ho gia uploadata da photobuket posso linkarla qui?
<krabador> e che ci volevi fare :D ?
<krabador> se il link porta direttamente all'immagine , posta pure.
<gioiamarco1> http://i593.photobucket.com/albums/tt16/marcusfree/20161101_160822_zpshjhwqpnb.jpg
<krabador> sei nella home. manda ls -la , e vedrai il suo contenuto
<krabador> gioiamarco1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> gioiamarco1, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> gioiamarco1, incolla qui il link risultante.
<gioiamarco1> scusami prima digito ls -la e poi i vari sudo?
<krabador> gioiamarco1, 3 minuti per mandare ls -la ??
<gioiamarco1> ops...sono lento
<krabador> gioiamarco1, era per farti vedere il contenuto della home. L'altro serve per vedere il tuo hardware, necessario per poter contestualizzare il problema dell'utente.
<gioiamarco1> ok ho visto il contenuto della home ora procedo con il resto, sono a lavoro sorry
<krabador> gioiamarco1, posso consigliarti di tornare quando sei libero da impegni.
<krabador> cosi' come tu cercavi qualcuno disponibile a rispondere la tua domanda, chi risponde preferirebbe interagire con qualcuno disponibile a fornire informazioni
<gioiamarco1> si scusa ma ce la posso fare solo che il mouse ha problemi aspetta solo un momento, o rispondimi quando puoi
<krabador> gioiamarco1, ubuntu schermata di terminale, altro pc con mouse con problemi, sicuro non ti serve un esorcista?
<gioiamarco1> allora con il primo comando sudo alla fine mi dice " usare sudo apt remove"
<krabador> gioiamarco1, vedi se prima della fine dice se pastebinit è già installato, o lo installa.
<gioiamarco1> 783 non completamente installati o rimossi, non dice niente su pastebinit chiede se continuare o no
<gioiamarco1> purtroppo il pc che ha il problema non fa funzionare il mouse cosi non riesco a scorrere e selezionare per inviarti la schermata
<gioiamarco1> forse mi serve un'esorcista
<krabador> gioiamarco1, digli di non continuare
<krabador> e manda   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<krabador> questo.
<gioiamarco1> ok dice interrotto
<gioiamarco1> mandato il comando che hai detto, alla fine dice che l'operazione è stata bloccata perche si sono verificati troppi errori
<krabador> gioiamarco1, foto
<krabador> !image | gioiamarco1
<ubot-it> gioiamarco1: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gioiamarco1> si ma posso solo fare la foto dell'ultima parte della schermata, spero basti
<krabador> gioiamarco1, non perdere tempo ;)
<gioiamarco1> http://prntscr.com/d26p4v
<gioiamarco1> adesso lo schermo è diventato nero
<gioiamarco1> ok era solo in standby
<krabador> gioiamarco1, sudo apt-get -f install
<ghigo24> ciao a tutti!
<krabador> !ciao | ghigo24
<ubot-it> ghigo24: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ghigo24> ho un problema con il mio computer dove ho messo xubuntu
<krabador> e chiedi tranquillamente.
<gioiamarco1> mi sembra che abbia dato la stessa risposta di prima, ti mando una foto?
<ghigo24> non mi vanno le cuffie quando le inserisco
<ghigo24> anche se a regolazione del volume vedo che le riconosce
<krabador> gioiamarco1, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !dettafli | ghigo24
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dettafli'
<gioiamarco1> ok
<cristian_c> !dettagli | ghigo24
<ubot-it> ghigo24: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> gioiamarco1, questa macchina è connessa ad internet ?
<gioiamarco1> krabador si dovrebbe
<krabador> gioiamarco1, col cavo ?
<gioiamarco1> faccio foto e invio la risposta all'ultimo comando? si col cavo
<ghigo24> non some fare a dirvi i dati del mio computer ho xubuntu 16.04 con un sony vaio vgn-tt11ln
<krabador> gioiamarco1, serve la risposta di questo  sudo apt-get update
<gioiamarco1> si te la mando subito
<cristian_c> ghigo24: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> ghigo24: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<gioiamarco1> http://prntscr.com/d26vbl
<ghigo24> devo incollare tutto il testo che mi è venuto fuori? scusate ma non sono molotp ratico
<cristian_c> ghigo24: il primo comando l'hai digitato?
<ghigo24> sì e mi è venuto un collegamento a internet dove ho tutti i dati
<krabador> gioiamarco1, la macchina non è connessa
<cristian_c> ghigo24: allora posta il link
<ghigo24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23416664/
<krabador> gioiamarco1, per questo non possono essere eseguite le altre operazioni
<ghigo24> quando ho fatto il procedimento avevo le cuffie attaccate
<gioiamarco1> ok purtroppo il cavo è collegato e non so come fare da qui a farlo connettere
<krabador> gioiamarco1, riavvia la macchina,  con sudo reboot, in grub selezioni la seconda voce dall'alto, e poi recovery
<krabador> una volta in menu di recovery, selezioni network
<gioiamarco1> il portatile da cui sto scrivendoti è collegato via wifi allo stesso router ed è connesso, per questo pensavo fosse connesso anche il pc in questione
<gioiamarco1> ok
<gioiamarco1> selezionato network ora è dinuovo nel menu di recovery che faccio?
<krabador> gioiamarco1, seleziona root
<cristian_c> ghigo24: aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> gioiamarco1, mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> gioiamarco1, sta attento a tutti i caratteri
<gioiamarco1> ok
<ghigo24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23416722/
<krabador> gioiamarco1, una volta fatto sudo apt-get update , segnala se riscontri errori di connessione
<ghigo24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23416727/ cosi è con cuffie attaccate
<ghigo24> no
<ghigo24> nons
<ghigo24> non so se cambia qualcosa
<cristian_c> ghigo24: pavucontrol è installato?
<gioiamarco1> scusa dopo che ho selezionato root mi ha scritto give password for maintenance e io ho scritto la mia password ed è apparso root@dhcppc19: e io ho digitato li ma mi è riapparso la stessa cosa
<krabador> gioiamarco1, dopo la selezione di root
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> e poi sudo apt-get update
<ghigo24> intendi il programma  per la regolazione del volume? se scrivo  pavucontrol in ubuntu software center mi esce controllo del volume audio con una spunta verde
<ghigo24> controllo  del volume pulseaudio
<krabador> gioiamarco1, dando per scontato che root tu l'abbia eseguito dopo aver selezionato network e che non abbia dato errori
<ghigo24> credo sia installato
<gioiamarco1> dove lo scrivo il comando ma devo scrivere control d per continuare?
<gioiamarco1> si ho fatto cosi e non ha dato errori ma mi ha chiesto di dare root password for maintenance e io ho inserito la mia password
<cristian_c> ghigo24: ok, e quando mandi la musica, con le cuffie collegate, il volume sale e scende?
<cristian_c> *il vu-meter
<krabador> gioiamarco1, quella è la password
<gioiamarco1> ti mando una foto che è meglio
<ghigo24> sì nel pannello "USCITE"  c'è una barra sotto le scritte frontale destro e sinistro che si sposta vverso destra e sinistra
<gioiamarco1> http://prntscr.com/d276fe
<cristian_c> ghigo24: durante la riproduzione, intendo
<ghigo24> dalle cuffie non sento nulla però quella barra si sposta mentre quando spengo la musica la barra è vuota
<cristian_c> ghigo24: ok
<krabador> gioiamarco1, eh, e quando lo mandi sudo apt-get update ?
<cristian_c> ghigo24: in un terminale, digita: alsamixer
<cristian_c> ghigo24: e posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | ghigo24
<ubot-it> ghigo24: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gioiamarco1> scusa ora ho fatto e ti invio foto
<ghigo24> http://prnt.sc/d27a26
<ghigo24> va bene l 'immagine?
<cristian_c> ghigo24: usa i tasti freccia, per spostarti a destra nella schermata
<cristian_c> ghigo24: e manda ancora la schermata
<ghigo24> http://prnt.sc/d27drv
<gioiamarco1> http://prntscr.com/d27em3
<cristian_c> ghigo24: prova a disattivare, a turno, auto-mt
<cristian_c> ghigo24: prova a disattivare, a turno, auto-mute e loopback
<krabador> gioiamarco1, bene, sudo apt-get -f install
<ghigo24> non succede nulla
<ghigo24> ma devo tipo confermare o basta che disattivi e resti nella schermata
<cristian_c> ghigo24: mi dicono dalla regia
<cristian_c> ghigo24: di attivare comunque il canale speaker
<gioiamarco1> mandato e dice che l'operazione è stata bloccata per i troppi errori
<ghigo24> come faccio? dici il terzo da sinistra?
<ghigo24> appena attacco le cuffie va a zero e se lo alzo a 100 non cambia nulla
<gioiamarco1> krabador ti mando foto?
<ghigo24> i canali speaker e bass spe sono a 100 quando ascolto musica senza cuffie mentre appena inserisco cuffie vanno entrambi a zero
<ghigo24> bass spe in realtà è a 92 scusa
<cristian_c> ghigo24: hai premuto 'm in corrispondenza del canale 'speaker'?
<ghigo24> prima no, ora sì ma non succede nulla
<ghigo24> unica cosa che cambia è che ora se disattivo auto mut si sente la musica dalle casse del computer anche con cuffie attaccate
<gioiamarco1> krabador ci sei ancora?
<krabador> gioiamarco1, hai mandato il comando?
<gioiamarco1> si dice che l'operazione è stata bloccata per i troppi errori
<krabador> gioiamarco1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> gioiamarco1, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<gioiamarco1> tutti e due?
<krabador> gioiamarco1, se il primo va, incolla qui il link prodotto dal secondo
<gioiamarco1> dopo aver mandato il primo comando alla fine dice se continuare o no che faccio?
<krabador> gioiamarco1, no
<krabador> gioiamarco1, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<gioiamarco1> ok ha scaricato un po ma ora mi sembra fermo, ti mando foto?
<gioiamarco1> no sta ancora scaricando
<krabador> fallo fare
<gioiamarco1> ora sta estraendo un botto di roba
<gioiamarco1> è di nuovo dice che l'operazione è stata bloccata per i troppi errori, mannaggia
<krabador> !ripristino | gioiamarco1
<ubot-it> gioiamarco1: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con la iso del sistema di provenienza, o di 16.04.1
<gioiamarco1> ok meglio quella di provenienza? io avevo la 14.04
<krabador> è indifferente
<krabador> puoi anche farlo con 16.10
<gioiamarco1> anche perchè nella guida che mi hai linkato non parla della 14.04
<ghigo24> cristian_c ci sei ancora?
<gioiamarco1> visto che ho gia fatto un cd live della 16.04 provo con quella
<gioiamarco1> provo e ti dico
<akis24> ghigo24:  posizionati sotto " speaker " con la freccia destra dalla tastiera " poi premi M e alza il volume e riposta la schermata  cristian_c  ritorna a breve credo  e lascia automute come era
<akis24> ghigo24:  e poi da pavucontrol fai vedere la scheda " riproduzione "  mentre mandi musica
<gioiamarco1> devo uscire in qualche modo dalla schermata in cui sono o posso spegnere il pc?
<akis24> gioiamarco1: sudo reboot
<ghigo24> http://prnt.sc/d27yc9
<akis24> ghigo24:  che è quella roba che usi cubeutls ?
<akis24> utils*
<Vixi> Chi puo darmi una mano ? non mi legge piu nessun archivio di massa: hd  sia esterno(usb) che interno (sata)e neanche piu le chiavette
<ghigo24> sto mettendo da youtube la musica
<akis24> ghigo24:  provato a mandare musica dal player di ubuntu e vedere se funziona ?
<ghigo24> sì ma non va
<akis24> ghigo24: non senti audio solo in cuffia  o altro ancora ?
<ghigo24> http://prnt.sc/d27yc9
<krabador> Vixi, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ghigo24> appena stacco le cuffie parte la musica dalle casse del compute
<krabador> Vixi, attacca una di queste periferiche, digita dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Vixi> ora provo grazie
<akis24> ghigo24:  sicuro che le cuffie funzionino hai controllo volume per caso sulle cuffie ? e siano inserite al posto giusto vero ?
<krabador> Vixi, devi incollare qui il risultato dell'ultimo.
<ghigo24> sì funzionano
<ghigo24> e il volume è al massimo
<akis24> ghigo24: alla scheda " uscita "   hai altre opzioni nella finestra a scomparsa sopra  oltre quella che abbiamo visto
<akis24> ?
<gioiamarco1> ho fatto partire il cd live di ubuntu 16.04 e nella pagina dove mi chiede se provare o installare io ho scelto installare ma non vedo la schermata dove dice tipo di installazione per fare il ripristino
<ghigo24> alla scheda uscita mi viene cuffie analogiche (plugged in)
<krabador> gioiamarco1, perchè deve ancora arrivare.
<gioiamarco1> ora sono nella pagina dove chiede se scaricare gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione, ok
<akis24> ghigo24:  e se usi la freccia a destra hai altr opzioni disponibili ?
<akis24> e*
<gioiamarco1> scelgo di installare software di terze parti?
<krabador> gioiamarco1, metti ok ad entrambe. Il ripristino di fatto è un'ìnstallazione senza formattazione
<krabador> gioiamarco1, non farne un blog, leggi la guida di ripristino
<gioiamarco1> si la sto leggendo grazie
<ghigo24> ingressi e configurazione
<Vixi> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhlAW16zXXuZ
<krabador> Vixi, si intente, icollare proprio il risultato, visto che è un link
<akis24> ghigo24: alla scheda " uscita "   hai altre opzioni nella finestra a scomparsa ?  non cambiare scheda ..
<krabador> Vixi, non ti è stato chiesto di fare un pastebin a mano del risultato
<Vixi> non lo incolla
<ghigo24> scusa non capisco dove devo guardare acanto a port viene cuffie e se le stacco viene altoparlanti
<akis24> ghigo24: accanto alla voce " cuffie analogiche (plugged in) " hai una freccetta in basso usa quella per vedere se hai altre opzioni
<Vixi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417034/
<ghigo24> sì ho l 'opzione altoparlanti se clicco lì
<krabador> Vixi, cosa hai inserito ?
<Vixi> un hd toshiba da un 1t
<akis24> ghigo24:  uhm .. prova e vedi se per caso va'
<krabador> Vixi, era già attaccato prima di mandare il comando ?
<Vixi> si
<ghigo24> non va
<krabador> Vixi, ed hai letto e capito cio'che ti avevo detto?
<akis24> ghigo24: da disco live prima di installare funzionava hai provato ?
<Vixi> evidentemente non ho capito
<krabador> Vixi, stacca tutte le periferiche usb in questione
<krabador> Vixi, apri il terminale
<Vixi> ok
<krabador> Vixi, attaccane una
<krabador> digita il comando
<krabador> Vixi, incolla qui il link risultante
<ghigo24> in che senso da disco live? prima di installare xubuntu non andava nulla nel mio computer ma le cuffie sì ahah
<akis24> bravo ghigo24   intendo avviando la live fino al desktop ..
<Vixi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417093/
<ghigo24> non capisco cosa aignifichi avviare la live
<krabador> Vixi, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> ghigo24, sessione di prova
<akis24> ghigo24:  il disco di installazione  permette usando l'opzione " prova ubvuntu senza installare di verificare che funzoni un po' tutto " e poi si installa
<krabador> ghigo24, con il supporto di installazione che hai usato per fare quest'installazione
<krabador> ghigo24, cerca di capire che linux non è un ripiego per riciclare vecchie macchine , che puo' essere tranquillamente usato senza essere minimamente informato su nulla , sul fronte pc
<Vixi> Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<Vixi> Collegamento al server non riuscito: [Errno socket error] [Errno socket error] _ssl.c:629: The handshake operation timed out
<krabador> Vixi, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> di nuovo.
<ghigo24> capito avevo visto che funzionavano le cose in generale e non avevo pensato alle cuffie in quel momento quindi non lo guardai
<Vixi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417104/
<krabador> Vixi, il disco viene perfettamente visto.
<Vixi> come faccio ed entrarvi?
<krabador> !dettagli | Vixi
<ubot-it> Vixi: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<akis24> ghigo24: io proverei visto che sembra tutto a posto e tu continui a non sentire in cuffia  tra le altre cose è strano di solito l'uscita cuffia deriva dal segnale degli altoparlanti .. per conseguenza funzionando quelli ..
<krabador> Vixi, da quanto tempo usi ubuntu?
<Vixi> da due anni circa
<krabador> Vixi, e non hai mai aperto il file manager, visto nel menu a sinistra...
<Vixi> ma faccio davvero poco
<krabador> Vixi, e tutto il resto con cosa lo fai :D ?
<ghigo24> Vi ringrazio capisco che possa essere frustante aiutare uno che ne capisce poco. Comunque seè un problema così lungo da risolvere non voglio togliervi altro tempo
<ghigo24> ok
<ghigo24> provo
<Vixi> nel file manager non spunta nessun riferimento ad nessun hd
<ghigo24> grazie mille a tutti davvero
<akis24> ghigo24:  e le prove si fanno con il player  ufficiale di ubuntu
<krabador> !image | Vixi
<ubot-it> Vixi: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> di nulla prova e facci sapere
<krabador> Vixi, fa uno screenshot del file manager
<ghigo24> ok
<ghigo24> grazie mille!!! gentilissimi tutti
<Vixi> http://prntscr.com/d28ggs
<Vixi> soluzioni?
<krabador> Vixi, gsettings list-keys org.gnome.desktop.media-handling | pastebinit
<Vixi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417178/
<piro8851> dopo avere completato l'installazione di ubuntu sul mio pc, ho riavviato il computer cliccando su riavvia e al riavvio mi si è riaperta la schermata di installazione, come mai?
<krabador> piro8851, è partito il supporot
<krabador> *supporto di installazione
<krabador> piro8851, imposta come periferica di boot, dove hai installato ubuntu .
<piro8851> dal bios?
<akis24> e comunque rimuovi il disco di installazione o usb che sia
<guva84> buonasera a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | guva84
<ubot-it> guva84: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> Vixi, gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount | pastebinit
<piro8851> non ho capito cosa devo fare
<akis24> piro8851: si da bios se devi modificare l'ordine di boot
<krabador> piro8851, perchè ti improvvisi sistemista, se non sai neanche entrare nel bios?
<guva84> grazie avrei un quesito
<krabador> !chiedi | guva84
<ubot-it> guva84: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Vixi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417207/
<guva84> ok
<guva84> ho installato ubuntu mate la derivata di ubuntu e dopo installazione non mi riconosce piu' le reti wifi...premetto che prima avevo sempre mate installato e funzionava alla perfezione
<krabador> !dettagli | guva84
<ubot-it> guva84: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> e specifica cosa avevi prima
<krabador> Vixi, sudo mkdir /media/a
<guva84> ubuntu mate 16.10 ram 2gb parliamo di un intel celeron pc portatile. prima avevo xubuntu
<krabador> Vixi, sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc1 /media/a -o uid=1000,gid=1000,utf8,dmask=027,fmask=137
<krabador> quindi guva84 , "premetto che prima avevo sempre mate installato e funzionava alla perfezione" , che cosa signfica ^
<krabador> ?
<guva84> prima di mate avevo xubuntu e successivamente qualche giorno fa ho tolto xubuntu e installato mate e funzionava
<Vixi> http://prntscr.com/d28swk
<krabador> guva84, apri il terminale
<krabador> guva84, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> guva84, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla il link prodotto dall'ultimo
<guva84> la rete non funziona e non riesco ad installare nulla
<krabador> e allora?
<krabador> se parli di rete wireless, per favore connettiti , se possibile da rete cablata
<krabador> attaccando il cavo alla lan
<guva84> non riesco sono a lavoro
<krabador> se non ti è possibile, fa comunque pervenire qui il risultato di questo comando
<guva84> non ho cavo
<krabador> !paste | guva84
<ubot-it> guva84: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<guva84> vediamo cosa riesco a fare perche ora sto usando un altro pc con windows
<krabador> fa un file di testo col risultato del comando   sudo lshw -C network , portalo in un pc conesso, fa pastebin a mano dal sito indicato ed incolla qui il risultato
<krabador> guva84, senza risultati di comandi , ci giriamo solo i polligi
<krabador> *pollici
<guva84> immagino
<guva84> :-)
<Vixi> pensavo pure di rinstallare tutto ma non vedendomi nessun hd ne chiavetta non so come salvare le cose che ho
<krabador> Vixi, va nella cartella /media/a
<krabador> Vixi, quanto tempo ha questa installazione?
<Vixi> non ho capito scusa
<krabador> Vixi, quanto tempo ha questa installazione?
<akis24> Vixi: semplicemente da quanto tempo hai installato il sistema ? un giorno, un mese , un anno eccecc
<Vixi> da due anni
<krabador> Vixi, va nella certella /media/a
<krabador> tramite file manager, tramite terminale...
<krabador> lo sai fare?
<Vixi> nella cartella media ci sono andato e mi spunta toshiba ext ma non mi fa entrare
<Vixi> impossibile mostrare il contenuto di qesta posizione
<krabador> Vixi, ce la fai a concentrarti a leggere cio' che ti viene scritto
<krabador> ?
<Vixi> sono entrato tramite file manager
<Vixi> da terminale non so come fare
<krabador> ok, Vixi scusami, ho visto adesso l'immagine
<krabador> "bad superblock" nel device in questione
<krabador> Vixi, inseriscilo in un pc windows, fa un chkdsk , e riprova a montarlo di nuovo su ubuntu
<gioiamarco1> krabador ho fatto il ripristino e sono nel desktop ma non appare il launcher, che fare?
<krabador> gioiamarco1, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gioiamarco1> ok
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> Vixi, aspetta
<krabador> Vixi, sudo umount /dev/sdc1
<krabador> Vixi, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1 /media/a
<krabador> Vixi, se da errori, fa un pastebin con essi
<gioiamarco1> mando anche il secondo comando sudo che hai scritto?
<krabador> gioiamarco1, sono entrambi per te
<gioiamarco1> ok grazie
<gioiamarco1>  dove si trova nella tastiera la barra dritta che devo digitare?
<gioiamarco1> può essere che non ci sia nella mia tastiera?
<krabador> no
<krabador> è il tasto a sinistra del tasto 1
<guva84> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvBVRqgZLul
<guva84> krabador ecco cio' che mi chiedevi prima
<gioiamarco1> ok ma sembra divisa a meta fa lo stesso?
<krabador> guva84, la scheda wireless è unclaimed
<guva84> quindi?
<guva84> :-D
<krabador> guva84, quindi aspetti che magari chi ti sta parlando finisca di scrivere quello che stava facendo
<krabador> :-D
<guva84> :-O
<gioiamarco1> ok ti invio foto del risultato
<krabador> gioiamarco1, fa una cosa, lascia perdere la foto
<krabador> gioiamarco1, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> dopodichè riavvii
<gioiamarco1> anzi te lo scrivo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417284/
<gioiamarco1> ok
<krabador> gioiamarco1, e successivamente , insalla gli nvidia-304 per quella scheda video
<gioiamarco1> aiuto non trovo il simbolo prima dello slash sono davvero bollito
<gioiamarco1> quello che sembra una cedilia
<krabador> alt + ì
<krabador> guva84, sudo rmmod ath9k
<krabador> guva84, sudo modprobe ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<gioiamarco1> grazie
<krabador> gioiamarco1, alt gr + ì , per la precisione
<guva84> grazie
<gioiamarco1> dopo che ho mandato il comando non è successo nulla, riavvio?
<krabador> si
<gioiamarco1> nel senso che non è apparsa nessuna risposta, ok riavvio
<gioiamarco1> sembra che la macchina stia lavorando, aspetto a riavviare o no?
<krabador> gioiamarco1, di certo non lo fa per il comando che ti ho chiesto di mandaare
<krabador> gioiamarco1, se sei tornato alla riga d comando
<krabador> riavvia tranquillamente
<gioiamarco1> ok ammiro la tua pazienza
<guva84> mi da errori nel caricamento
<dario90> buonasera
<dario90> avrei bisogno urgentemente aiuto ho problemi con l'istallazione di lubuntu
<dario90> c'è qualcuno?
<dario90> per cortesia
<krabador> !qualcuno | dario90
<ubot-it> dario90: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> !nessuno | dario90
<ubot-it> dario90: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<dario90> ok: come posso risolvere il problema che non riesco a fare istallazione cifrata di lubuntu perchè mi da errore di device che potrebbe leggere i miei dati sensibili?
<Carlin0> dario90, personalmente ti sconsiglio di cifrare i dati
<krabador> dario90, la cifratura è complessa da gestire ed al momento ha anche qualche problema, nel fronte installazione
<dario90> e si, ma il problema è quello che non mi fa cifrare, mi chiede di smontare o eliminare qualcosa dal pc
<krabador> dario90, prima di aprire la procedura di installazione , assicurati che tutte le partizioni di tutti i dischi presenti siano smontati
<krabador> al che fai partire la procedura di installazione
<krabador> e nella schermata apposita ,quando arriva, togli le opzioni di cifratura del disco
<dario90> facendo così dovrebbe andare, ma non posso cifrare?
<krabador> facendo cosi' va, e non cifri
<Carlin0> dario90, hai segreti così importanti da dover cifrare ?
<dario90> e na io voglio cifrare, nell'altro pc ho sembre cifrato Debian Ubuntu
<dario90> è anche per capire ilxchè
<dario90> vi posso allegare la foto dei dischi che mi compaioni?
<krabador> dario90, diciamo che in presenza di errori, per cui si chiede assistenza , vanno documentati
<krabador> !image | dario90
<ubot-it> dario90: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dario90> ok
<krabador> Carlin0, se è un pedofilo , non lo convinceremo mai
<dario90> ma vàà
<dario90> ho documenti di lavoro importanti
<dario90> http://prnt.sc/d2agld
<krabador> dario90, la foto dell'errore...
<dario90> devo eliminare tutte queste partizioni
<dario90> allora aspettate un momento
<dario90> faccio partire la procedura
<krabador> dario90, aspetta
<krabador> dario90, prima di far partire la procedura
<krabador> dario90, chiudi ogni programma aperto, qui nella live
<krabador> dario90, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dario90, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<dario90> rieccomi scusate
<krabador> incolla qui i risultati degli ultimi 2 comandi, se l'installazione di pastebinit è andata a buon fine
<dario90> ho fatto partire la provìcedira d'installazione
<dario90> http://prnt.sc/d2alxi
<krabador> <krabador> dario90, aspetta
<krabador> <krabador> dario90, prima di far partire la procedura
<krabador> <krabador> dario90, chiudi ogni programma aperto, qui nella live
<krabador> <krabador> dario90, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> dario90, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> dario90, ...
<dario90> non sto capendo
<krabador> ah, quindi non è che non avevi letto...
<krabador> dario90, tranne questa chat, chiudi tutto
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> incollaci dentro i comandi
<dario90> ok
<krabador> incolla qui il risultato degli ultimi 2
<dario90> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1V4XKD3Xf5
<dario90> tutti i risultati
<krabador> dario90, posso chiederti di non prendere iniziativa, e di fare esattamente quanto richiesto?
<dario90> ok scusami
<krabador> incolla gli ultimi 2 comandi nel terminale, premi invio, ed incolla qui i link risultanti
<dario90> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxpmP24YQSV
<krabador> dario90, c'è qualcosa che non va, nella lettura di questo canale?
<krabador> se hai problemi , segnala
<dario90> no che problema?
<krabador> allora non hai capito
<krabador> che devi incollare qui direttamente i link prodotti
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<dario90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417767/
<dario90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23417773/
<dario90> questi giusto?
<dario90> ?
<krabador> atom ed 1gb di ram , quanti segreti deve contenere ...
<dario90> si, 500 mb piu o meno
<krabador> da gparted elimina tutte le partizioni , fa partire l'installer e fa fare tutto a lui
<dario90> da terminale c'è un modo per eliminarli tutte?
<krabador> dario90, fammi capire, quando non capisci le cose, fai domande che ci girano intorno, cercando di non far capire di non aver capito?
<dario90> e scusami, io non sono un tecnico
<krabador> dario90, usa gparted per le partizioni, come ti sto segnalando, sarà tutto molto piu' facile
<krabador> sudo gparted da terminale, se non lo trovi nel menu
<dario90> sto provando ad eliminare le partizioni da gparted
<krabador> bravo.
<dario90> posso allegare una foto per farti costatare se è ok?
<krabador> !image | dario90
<ubot-it> dario90: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> basta che non ci sia nulla, e che tu abbia premuto la v verde per applicare i cambiamenti
<dario90> https://imgur.com/a/sXWvl
<krabador> dario90, hai applicato le modifiche'
<krabador> ?
<dario90> si
<dario90> ho combinato un disastro?
<krabador> no, bene così. Fa partire l'installer e fa fare tutto a lui
<dario90> ok chiudo la chat?
<krabador> dario90, puoi lasciarla aperta mentre installa, in modo da segnalare problemi
<krabador> puoi fare come ti pare.
<dario90> ok ok
<dario90> e stesso problema
<dario90> https://imgur.com/a/1bP9G
<cristian_c> dario90: fai ripartire il supporto
<cristian_c> e vediamo cosa dice poi l'installer
<krabador> se hai applicato i cambiamenti , in gparted, non c'è niente nel disco
<dario90> infatti
<krabador> dario90, fa ripartire la live, in modo che non veda swap
<krabador> e fa ripartire l'installer
<dario90> ma gia io sono con la live
<cristian_c> ...
<krabador> dario90, ma lo capisci l'italiano?
<krabador> almeno questo...
<dario90> almeno
<dario90> se sono gia con la live
<krabador> ed è una risposta?
<krabador> dario90, ma lo capisci l'italiano?
<krabador> rispondi.
<dario90> che devo fare partire?
<krabador> dario90, fai ripartire la sessione live , ovvero, riavvia la macchina, e fa ripartire la sessione di prova
<krabador> ti serve sapere dove devi cliccare?
<dario90> no
<dario90> e ti sto dicendo che gia sono in sessione di prova
<dario90> questo volevo dire
<krabador> dario90, fa
<krabador> dario90, RIPARTIRE
<krabador> dario90, la
<krabador> dario90, sessione
<krabador> dario90, di
<dario90> ok
<krabador> PROVA
<dario90> salve
<dario90> niente da fare lo stesso errore e le partizioni risultano sempre attivi
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -l | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> solo questo , non il penultimo
<dario90> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23418038/
<krabador> dario90, il disco è identico a prima
<dario90> e si mi sono accorto
<krabador> brasalo con gparted, applica le modifiche, riavvia il sistema , facendo partire "installa" e non "prova"
<dario90> provo
<krabador> assicurati di applicare le modifiche
<krabador> come si fa, in gparted ad applicare le modifiche?
<dario90> scusami
<dario90> ho provato a fare questo comando ed eliminare da qui
<dario90> sudo cfdisk
<alege> ciao a tutti ragazzi posso chiedere a voi ?
<krabador> dario90, "scusami" facciamo una cosa, torna quando rilevando i problemi, segui il percorso proposto
<krabador> !ciao | alege
<ubot-it> alege: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dario90> sto seguendo
<krabador> dario90, no, stai andando per i fatti tuoi
<alege> ciao grazie, ho un piccolo problema riguardo il wifi sul mio ubuntu in versione live, in poche parole stasera o domani mattina volevo installarlo, cosi ho provato e sto tutt'ora provando questa versione live, soltanto che il segnale del wifi è veramente scarso, non mi ricordo che comando ho dato ma mi da un 8 su 100 di segnale, installandolo il pro
<alege> blema si risolvera automaticamente oppure no ? spero di non disturbare troppo :)
<krabador> alege, la live ha il pregio di essere dimostrativa su cosa il sistema puo' fare, ed in una certa percentuale, rispetto al sistema installato
<krabador> per differenze abbastanza sostanziali
<krabador> tuttavia, se la scheda wireless in tuo possesso è malsupportata in linux, in live o realmente non cambia nulla
<alege> percio restera il segnale scarso ?
<krabador> ed in quel caso, potrebbe solo essere necessario aspettare cambiamenti
<krabador> alege, verifica che scheda hai , e se aggancia la modalità wireless piu' adatta a lei, se quest'ultima è settata correttamente nel router
<alege> ho notato che il problema avviene anche con una versione di linux mint xfce, ma non una versione lxde pclinuxos messa su un cd
<dario90> no no
<alege> nel router ho settato tutto correttamente, il pc è un pc fisso con una chiavetta wifi tp-link :/
<dario90> sto facendo così
<dario90> krabador
<krabador> alege, fino a quando parli senza fornire dati rilevanti , ci possiamo solo girare i pollici alla "non esiste piu' la mezza stagione-2
<krabador> !dettagli | alege
<ubot-it> alege: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<alege> ok il comando lshw vabene ?
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> uname -a | pastebinit
<alege> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJnPLPN6Ms5
<krabador> no alege
<krabador> incolla a mano entrambi i link
<alege> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23418100/
<alege> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23418102/
<krabador> alege, hai solo la chiavetta wireless??
<krabador> -?
<alege> si
<krabador> allora, se usi una distro con kernel successivo a 4.7, nel caso di ubuntu , 16.10 , puoi usare per quella chiavetta il modulo rtl8xxx
<krabador> che migliora l'uso delle periferiche che sfruttano tale modulo
<alege> dunque in parole povere basta che installo l'ultima versione di ubuntu e stop ?
<krabador> o provarlo in live, visto che ti piace tanto ;)
<alege> in teoria doveva essere questa la live dell'ultima versione, almeno cosi l'ho scaricata dal sito, ma poi nel link che vi ho mandato è  la 4.4 o.O
<krabador> alege, se hai quel kernel , hai 16.04.1
<krabador> la 16.10 ha 4.8 , e non ci sono differenze tra live, e non live
<alege> ah ok, percio nn c'è modo di risolvere il problema ? è-è
<krabador> alege, ti scassa usare un kernel aggiornato, con tutti i vantaggi del caso?
<alege> scusatemi per la mia "non tanto competenza " rigaurdo comandi e hardware hahaha
<alege> che cosa vuol dire ? ahhaha
<krabador> alege, sai cos'è linux?
<alege> installo, faccio apt update        apt upgrade e risolvo ?
<krabador> senza "ahhaha"
<krabador> alege, no.
<alege> un sistema operativo
<alege> ?
<krabador> in ubuntu viene adottato un branch del kernel, in nel caso di 16.04 4.4 ,e viene manutenuto quello dai kernel dev di ubuntu
<krabador> nelle lts, il branch cambia con le point release, in questo caso con ad esempio 16.04.1
<alege> ok...fin qui ci sono.
<krabador> quindi con quel comando non installi versione del kernel
<krabador> a meno di non avere già una lts, al periodo dell'uscita di una point release
<krabador> se vuoi 4.8, devi scaricare e fare un supporto dvd o usb di 16.10
<alege> ah, devo scaricare la 16.10 allora ?
<alege> in quel caso non ci sono differenze tra live e installazione, come hai detto tu ?
<krabador> rileggi e rifletti sui messaggi già scritti.
<alege> kabrador, puoi dirmi semplicemente come risolvere il problema visto che di righe e cose tecniche non ne capisco molto in quanto non sono un programmatore, un tecnico ma soltanto un utente casalingo ?
<krabador> alege, non ti è stato indicato niente di strano
<krabador> ti è stata data una spiegazione da utente casalingo appunto
<krabador> la risposta alla tua ultima domanda ti è stata già data.
<alege> allora vai in giro a chiedere cosa sia in linux un branch o un kernel  e poi vienimi a dire quanti di loro ti avranno dato una risposta esatta.
<krabador> ciao alege
<alege> molto professionale complimente.
<laura88> buona sera
<laura88> ho un problema con il cestino, nn si svuota
<krabador> chiedi ad alege
<laura88> è online in questo momento _?
<laura88> hahahahha
<laura88> hihihihihihi
<krabador> !troll | laura88
<ubot-it> laura88: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<laura88> cioè troll cosa vuol dire ?
<laura88> @kapator ah ho letto ora cosa vuol dire trollare
<krabador> !chi | laura88
<ubot-it> laura88: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<laura88> chi, cosa ?
<laura88> @kabrador
<laura88> scusa la mia è un urgenza puoi degnarmi la tua risposta ?!1?
<laura88> GRAZIE PER LA SUA NEGLIGENZA KAPRADOR, LEI È UN FIGLIO DI UNA GRANDISSIMA DONNA DI FACILI COSTUMI. LEI LAVORA E DEVE AVERE UNA CERTA PROFESSIONALITA, MA SFORTUNATAMENTE LE MANCA PROPRIO QUELLO, BUONA SERATA.
<krabador> alege (05598ff2@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.5.89.143.242) è entrato
<krabador> laura88 (05598ff2@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.5.89.143.242) è entrato
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-03
<ExPBoy> si vabbhè
<gioiamarco1> ciao chiedo un consiglio, ieri grazie al vostro aiuto sono riuscito a ripristinare ubuntu e ora sto usando la 16.10, mi è stato detto di installare nvidia-304 per la mia scheda video e vorrei sapere prima di installarla se questa è quella giusta, io ho una macchina a 32bit
<gioiamarco1> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/107862/en-us
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  installa i driver dal menu delle impostazioni → driver aggiuntivi  senza scaricare nulla dall'esterno  e vai sul sicuro
<gioiamarco1> scusate la domanda stupida e grazie akis24 per il consiglio, provo
<akis24> di nulla
<gioiamarco1> akis24 purtroppo appena ho cliccato sull'icona delle impostazioni di sistema lo schermo si è riempito di strisce oblique e ho dovuto riavviare, mi sa che ho ancora problemi, cosa mi consigli di fare?
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  hai installato la versione " testato o raccomandato " o altro ?
<ExPBoy> uhm sa di problemi di scheda grafica
<akis24> e si visto che ha installato i driver video
<gioiamarco1> penso di si ho instalato la versione presa dal sito ufficiale di ubuntu
<ExPBoy> ?
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  hai installato la versione " testato o raccomandato " o altro ?
<gioiamarco1> si
<ExPBoy> gioiamarco1: scusa si cosa?
<gioiamarco1> ho installato dal cd live che ho fatto della 16.04 e poi ugradata alla 16.10 per fare il ripristino
<ExPBoy> e ma la dmanda era un'altra
<ExPBoy> *domanda
<gioiamarco1> non ti so rispondere
<gioiamarco1> prendendola dal sito di ubuntu penso sia quella testata e raccomandata
<ExPBoy> gioiamarco1: si parla del driver video non della versione di ubuntu
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  aridaglie ... ti era stato detto di fare in altro modo ..
<gioiamarco1> non la ho ancora installata
<ExPBoy> bbho non ti seguo
<akis24> gioiamarco1: poi se ci fai capire meglio ..
<gioiamarco1> mi è stato detto di scaricare gli aggiornamenti dei driver andando in impostazioni, io ho cliccato sull'icona impostazione e mi si è parato davanti uno schermo a righe oblique, quindi non ho potuto fare altro che riavviare il pc, quindi non ho ancora installato nulla ovviamente
<gioiamarco1> spero di essere stato piu chiaro ora
<ExPBoy> gioiamarco1: sei sul pc in questione ora?
<gioiamarco1> si
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  quindi hai provato a riavviare e adesso come va' ?
<ExPBoy> io non ho visto che hai riavviato
<gioiamarco1> adesso non ho ancora ricliccato sull'icona impostazioni di sistema per evitare di crashare di nuovo
<gioiamarco1> provo?
<gioiamarco1> si si ho dovuto spegnere tutto il pc
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  e prova  oppure riavvia e vedi se dopo va'
<gioiamarco1> ok ora si è aperto, e sono nella pagina driver aggiuntivi, devo scaricare quello testato e raccomandato quindi?
<akis24> si esatto gioiamarco1
<gioiamarco1> scusa devo cliccare su ripristina o applica modifiche?
<akis24> gioiamarco1:   devi selezionare la versione testata o raccomandata e poi " applica "  ovviamente della serie 304.xx se ti hanno consigliata quella
<gioiamarco1> ok grazie akis24
<sudoku> ciao a tutti ho un problema: non mi riesce disinstallare una applicazione da ubuntu; ho provato da terminale con il comando sudo apt-get remove e nome applicazione ma non mi fa niente come posso fare?
<gioiamarco1> ok ora è installato, devo riavviare o fare altre operazioni?
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  riavvia
<gioiamarco1> ok
<gioiamarco1> eccomi ho riavviato il pc e adesso mi trovo bloccato alla pagina iniziale dove si scrive la password, la scrivo clicco invio lo schermo diventa nero per un po e poi ritorna alla stessa schermata di inizio dove si scrive la password
<gioiamarco1> non so come procedere ora e ho dovuto accedere alla chat da il mio portatile ora
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  hai il menu di grub e quando arrivi al login non entri ?
<gioiamarco1> si esatto scrivo la password e non mi apre ubuntu ma mi riporta alla pagina di log in
<akis24> gioiamarco1: sicuro che la password sia corretta  maiuscolo minuscolo ecc ?
<gioiamarco1> riprovo
<gioiamarco1> niente mi rimbalza e digito la password giusta
<Carlin0> prova a cambiarla gioiamarco1
<Carlin0> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  prova ad accedere da recovery usando la seconda voce del kernel  e poi scegli root
<gioiamarco1> ok provo
<gioiamarco1> ok sono entrato in root e mi chiede press enter for maintenance(or press control) che faccio?
<akis24> gioiamarco1: enter e continua
<gioiamarco1> ok fatto adesso seguo i passi della guida?
<akis24> gioiamarco1: se dai   startx  che succede ?
<gioiamarco1> scusa? devo scrivere startx?
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  che hai a schermo adesso ?
<gioiamarco1> ho lo schero con il menu di recovery in alto dove ho scelto root
<gioiamarco1> e in basso si è aperto il terminale
<gioiamarco1> dove stavo scrivendo i comandi ma adesso è timed out e devo rifare dll'inizio
<gioiamarco1> cosa digito quindi? mount -o remount, rw o altro?
<akis24> gioiamarco1: scrivi solo startx e vedi che risponde
<gioiamarco1> ok
<gioiamarco1> risponde una serie di cose, ti devo fare una foto della schermata?
<akis24> gioiamarco1: se vediamo è meglio ..
<gioiamarco1> parla di errori tipo fatal server error
<ExPBoy> eh
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  dkms status   che risponde ?
<gioiamarco1> ok faccio foto schermata ma si vedrà solo l'ultima parte ovviamente
<gioiamarco1> ora però dice di nuovo timed out e cè solo il cursore senza righa di comando provo a digitare dkms o riavvio?
<akis24> gioiamarco1: prova al limite riavvii
<gioiamarco1> ho digitato dkms status e mi ha dato risposta ti mando foto?
<akis24> si manda gioiamarco1
<gioiamarco1> ok un attimo
<tony098> Salve, posso chiedere assistenza a voi per quanto riguarda un problema con l'installazione di lubuntu che mi blocca la cifratura per colpa di swap
<tony098> ?
<Infybofh> !chiedi | tony098
<ubot-it> tony098: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gioiamarco1> ecco qui la foto http://prntscr.com/d2iqhh
<akis24> tony098: se possibile lascia perdere la cifratura non è consigliabile  in alternativa cifra anche la swap altrimenti il sistema  si rifiuta di installarsi
<tony098> e non riesco a farlo?
<tony098> io voglio disattire ed eliminare quella swap
<akis24> tony098:  da live usa gparted
<tony098> già provato, ieri ho passo dalle 2 di pomeriggio fino alle 2 di notte
<tony098> elimino le paartizioni e dopo riconpaino
<tony098> non capisco come mai
<akis24> tony098: usa l'opzione  " prova ubuntu senza installare "   hai altri sistemi sul disco dove installi ?
<tony098> già fatto sono in live adesso
<tony098> no
<tony098> c'èra windows
<gioiamarco1> akis24 riesci a vedere la foto o devo usare pastebin?
<akis24> tony098:  e comunque quando elimini le partizioni da gparted clicca su applica  altrimenti non le elimina
<tony098> me l'ho hanno venduto questo netbook
<tony098> è normale che faccio applica
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  prima che le vedo va a finire che pranzo ..  usa pastebin o quello che preferisci basta che usi qualcosa
<gioiamarco1> ma te l'ho gia mandato il link della foto
<gioiamarco1> per quello ti chiedevo
<gioiamarco1> http://prntscr.com/d2iqhh
<tony098> io prima ho eliminato windows e poi provato a installare lubuntu
<gioiamarco1> ma se devi pranzare ci mancherebbe,
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  dai exit e poi usa l'opzione dpkg  che poi continuiamo se riusciamo
<gioiamarco1> ok fatto mi chiede di continuare, digito si?
<akis24> si
<gioiamarco1> ok
<gioiamarco1> dice il software è aggiornato. non ci sono avanzamenti di versione disponibili. l'avanzamento sarà annullato, avviare l'avanzamento? cosa rispondo?
<gioiamarco1> si no o dettagli?
<akis24> gioiamarco1: annullare avanzamento
<gioiamarco1> quindi digito n
<gioiamarco1> ok sono di nuovo nel menu recovery ora
<akis24> gioiamarco1: bisogna che resti sulla console con dpkg
<gioiamarco1> ok scelgo opzione dpgk di nuovo
<gioiamarco1> ora sono di nuovo al punto di prima chiede di avviare avanzamento o no
<akis24> gioiamarco1: ma non hai gia' avanzato di versione ?
<gioiamarco1> si infatti prima ho risposto no come mi hai detto
<gioiamarco1> se ora metto no lui chiude la pagina attuale e mi rimanda al menu di recovery
<akis24> gioiamarco1: non riesco a seguirti .. hai un sistema ripristinato mi sembra  se ho capito bene con che versione ?
<gioiamarco1> si con 16.10
<akis24> gioiamarco1: hai salvato i dati ieri ?
<gioiamarco1> infatti dice che non ci sono avanzamenti di versione
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  hai aggiornato dopo aver ripristinato ?
<gioiamarco1> non so se ho salvato i dati, non ho nemmeno spento il pc ieri sera, ho solo riavviato questa mattina
<gioiamarco1> e non so se ho salvato i dati
<gioiamarco1> aggiornato credo di si è connesso alla rete
<gioiamarco1> tutt'al più posso aggiornare ora quando riuscirò di nuovo ad entrare in ubuntu
<gioiamarco1> il problema è che dopo aver installato il driver nvidia di prima dopo il riavvio non riesco ad entrare e mi continua a chiedere il log in
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  spiacente non riesco ad aiutarti oltre .. senza sapere come stanno le cose  comunque potresti provare a rimuovere i driver nvidia  cosi → sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*   poi dai  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e per ultimo   echo 'nouveau' | sudo tee -a /etc/modules  e dopo riavvii io ora devo andare oppure aspetta se qualcuno puo' aiutarti
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  aspetta se torna glpiana  e possa aiutarti .. credo sia meglio comunque
<gioiamarco1> vabbuo grazie
<akis24> e figurati
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, ci sei?
<tunmat> salve, ho un problema con il wifi del mio notebook.Quando lo metto in standby il wifi si disattiva e non c'è verso di riattivarlo al momento dell'accensione. L'unico metodo per farlo ripartire e riavviare il pc. Consigli?
<glpiana> tunmat, 1. controllare con rfkill list   se hai un blocco hardware o software; 2. rimuovere e ricaricare il modulo della scheda wifi; 3. leggere l'output di dmesg in cerca di informazioni riguardo al wifi
<gioiamarco1> glpiana ora ci sono, tu ci sei?
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, sì, sei ancora in recovery?
<gioiamarco1> si sono li
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, hai dato il dpkg e sei tornato al menu?
<gioiamarco1> si
<gioiamarco1> sono nel menu devo scegliere dpkg?
<gioiamarco1> scendo nella lista dove cè scritto dpkg e do invio corretto?
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, avvia la console di root
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, no, terminale o console di root
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, dunque?
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, sei tu che hai il menu davanti, non io. dimmi cosa c'è scritto e ti dico se è la voce corretta
<gioiamarco1> ok vado su root e do invio
<gioiamarco1> di voci ce ne sono parecchie ti sto chiedendo quale scegliere
<gioiamarco1> ok ora cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<gioiamarco1> ok chiede di continuare io scrivo si?
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, puoi fare prima una foto ai pacchetti che vuole rimuovere?
<gioiamarco1> vuole rimuovere nvidia-304* nvidia-opencl-icd-304* nvidia-settings*
<gioiamarco1> procedo?
<glpiana> ok, procedi
<gioiamarco1> ok ha fatto
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, scrivi: reboot        e vediamo che fa
<gioiamarco1> ok ha riavviato e nel grub ho fatto partire ubuntu nella pagina di login ho messo password e finalmente si è aperto il desktop
<gioiamarco1> ora cosa mi consigli di fare?
<glpiana> bene. se dovessi riprovare altri driver nvidia e ti trovassi nella stessa situazione, senza passare da recovery puoi accedere alla console premendo ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, da lì fai il login testuale e rimuovi i pacchetti nvidia come hai fatto ora. poi riavvia con sudo reboot o ctrl+alt+canc
<gioiamarco1> proprio ora mi si è aperta una pagina che dice che ubunto16.10 ha riscontrato un errore interno
<gioiamarco1> ti devo fare una foto dei dettagli?
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, guarda i dettagli per scoprire a che programma si riferisce
<gioiamarco1> la lista è molto lunga non saprei dire quale sia il problema
<Carlin0> gioiamarco1, IMHO fai prima  a salvare i dati e  fare installazione pulita , è da ieri che ci traffichi , invece mezzora et voilà
<Denis2> buongiorno
<Denis2> ho un problema: ubuntu funziona troppo bene
<Denis2> e si diverte talmente tanto a funzionare bene che non vuole spegnersi
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, una delle tante voci ha un percorso che probabilmente riporta anche la parola "bin"
<glpiana> !chat | Denis2
<ubot-it> Denis2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> -.-
<Carlin0> !ciao | Denis2
<ubot-it> Denis2: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<glpiana> lol
<Denis2> Carlin0: ciao
<gioiamarco1> carlin0 sicuro hai ragione ma sebrava possibile risolvere anche cosi
<Denis2> no, scherzi a parte non va enanche in standby, mi tocca forzare lo spegnimento
<gioiamarco1> glpiana si una contiene la parola bin
<glpiana> Denis2, prova a scrivere in unterminale: sudo shutdown -h now
<gioiamarco1> procCmdline
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, oki, quello è il nome dell'eseguibile. dicci come si chiama
<gioiamarco1> ggg
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, dunque, come si chiama?
<gioiamarco1> non capisco perchè scrivo tutta la linea che mi stai chiedento e poi non la invia
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, perchè inizia con / e la chat lo prende come un comando. a me serve solo l'ultima parola
<gioiamarco1> qui sulla chat, ora riprovo per....ahh ok
<gioiamarco1> apport-gtk
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, in un terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apport-gtk
<gioiamarco1> pk
<gioiamarco1> ok
<gioiamarco1> fatto
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<gioiamarco1> fatto
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gioiamarco1> fatto
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, scrivi: lsb_release -r      e dimmi che numero appare
<Denis2> shutdown -h now finisce come la sospensione
<Denis2> il pc rimane bloccato in uno stato in cui non è utilizzabile
<Denis2> ma non è spento
<Denis2> la ventola gira
<gioiamarco1> 16.10
<glpiana> Denis2, hai qualche opzione di boot in grub?
<Denis2> le luci che ne indicano l'accensione sono accese
<Denis2> no
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, scrivi: uname -a     e copia i numeri di versione
<Denis2> ho installato ieri la 16.10 e ho fatto tutti gli ultimi aggiornamenti.
<Denis2> Linux denis-Aspire-E5-573G 4.8.0-26-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 18 14:39:52 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Denis2> la live si è spenta correttamente
<Denis2> però..... io ho un portatile
<glpiana> Denis2, qualche driver proprietario?
<Denis2> con una gpu nvidia
<Denis2> si, quello nvidia
<Denis2> scaricato dal ppa nuovo
<Denis2> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<glpiana> Denis2, prova a disabilitarlo, fai un riavvio e evdi se dopo lo spegnimento funziona
<Denis2> no. non funziona
<Denis2> ho provato ieri
<gioiamarco1> 4.8.0-26-generic
<glpiana> Denis2, sorry, ma i repo esterni non sono argomento di questo canale. i ppa li usi a tuo rischio e pericolo
<Denis2> immagino
<glpiana> gioiamarco1, ok, riavvia e vedi se da ancora quella segnalazione
<gioiamarco1> ok
<Denis2> glpiana: provo ad aggiungere il flag acpi=force
<Denis2> spero che poi parta. lol
<Denis2> HAH! Risolto.
<Denis2> con acpi=force il notebook con la scheda grafica optimus torna a spegnersi e ad andare in standby normalmente
<Denis2> nelle impostazioni di grub
<Denis2> sembra che il mancato spegnimento con il driver nvidia sia un bug noto
<Denis2> arg. maledetti bug
<Denis2> :)
<daytradez> Ho un hp z600 biprocessore con 2 schede nvs 300 e 4 monitor. All'avvio mi da crt/64 error e funzionano solo 3 monitor di 4
<Denis2> daytradez io non sono un esperto, e probabilmente non potrò aiutarti, ma.... driver? proprietari o noveau ?
<daytradez> noveau
<Denis2> daytradez: tra l'altro sembra che la nvidia non abbia rilasciato alcun driver per quel modello compatibile con linux
<daytradez> credo ti stai sbagliando ......
<Denis2> Io trovo il datasheet tecnico: http://www.nvidia.com/object/product-nvs-300-us.html
<Denis2> ma nella pagina dei driver: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us&ptid=3 selezionando il tuo modello non ne appaiono di scaricabili
<daytradez> se controlli bene si
<Denis2> daytradez: hai ragione, trovo questi: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/77525/en-us quindi ce ne sono anche di più aggiornati
<Denis2> daytradez: come ti ho già detto non sono un esperto, però i driver noveau io non li posso usare assolutamente. Uso quelli ufficiali, scaricati da un ppa esterno: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa e mi ritengo perfettamente soddisfatto
<daytradez> ma a livello di schede fino 3 monitor ok il problema e' con il 4
<Denis2> daytradez: beh anche io con i noveau riuscivo a vedere quello che dovevo vedere a schermo, ma questo non significa che siano driver che voglio usare
<Denis2> daytradez: il mio consiglio è cambia driver, visto che se la scheda non è rotta il problema deve essere li o in xorg
<daytradez> gia' provato ma non cambia nulla
<Denis2> li hai abilitati?
<Denis2> i driver alternativi intendo
<daytradez> certo
<Denis2> hai questo problema solo con ubuntu?
<daytradez> certo
<daytradez> e' quello che ho installato
<Denis2> daytradez: con altri os hai questo problema?
<akis24> !chat | daytradez  e Denis2
<ubot-it> daytradez  e Denis2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> Denis2  evita di postare link in canale di supporto che non siano quelli ufficiali ..
<gioiamarco1> glpiana sembra andato, io al momento non ho avuto più finestre di errore...ma vorrei sapere come fare per utilizzare i file di glabel che avevo prima dell'upgrade
<Denis2> akis24: scusa
<akis24> di nulla Denis2
<Denis2> e io volevo dire a glpiana come ho risolto il mio problema
<Denis2> nel caso qualcuno lo incontrasse di nuovo
<gioiamarco1> ora nel software center non trovo glabel
<daytradez> il problema con le gpu non e' inerente a ubuntu ?????
<gioiamarco1> i file ci sono ancora ma non ho più l'applicazione
<akis24> daytradez: non credio siano in tanti a usare quattro monitore magari mi sbaglio ..
<akis24> daytradez:  e comunque secondo nvidia i driver per quella scheda sono ..
<akis24> Version: 	340.98
<akis24> Release Date: 	2016.9.26
<Denis2> daytradez: magari il responsabile è xorg?
<daytradez> si ho gia' provato ad utilizzare/ installare quella versione di driver senza trovare soluzione alcuna
<akis24> bene adesso per favore discutetene se volete su #ubuntu-it-chat  grazie
<daytradez> ottimo
<Denis2> daytradez: credo abbia bisogno di un'aiuto esperto
<Denis2> il mio non sarà sufficiente
<gioiamarco1> se non la trovo nel ubuntu software mi conviene scaricarla o vado incontro a potenziali rischi?
<akis24> !info glabels
<ubot-it> glabels (source: glabels): label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-2build2 (yakkety), package size 305 kB, installed size 1485 kB
<Denis2> akis24: se mi servisse una mano nel cambiare le impostazioni del kernel prima di ricompilarlo... una la trovo in fondo al mio braccio e l'altra?
<gioiamarco1> quindi posso scaricarla tranquillo no?
<gioiamarco1> scusate ma ormai ho paura a fare passi di ogni tipo...dopo giorni di melma
<akis24> gioiamarco1: dai repo ufficiali .. spero tu abbia capito
<gioiamarco1> ehh forse non ho capito...da dove devo scaricarlo?
<akis24> gioiamarco1:  sudo apt install glabels
<akis24> Denis2: prova a chiedere in chat .. se trovi qualcuno  disponibile
<Denis2> ok, grazie
<Denis2> io ora esco da questo canale
<Denis2> bye bye
<gioiamarco1> akis24 riesci solo a dirmi se devo aggiungere un repository che contiene glabel e come lo trovo?
<gioiamarco1> magari akis24 è impegnato in altro, chiedo a chi può darmi una mano come fare a scaricare glabel che al momento non appare in ubuntu software
<Carlin0> !chat | gioiamarco1
<ubot-it> gioiamarco1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gioiamarco1> ok grazie
<fabio_cc> buonasera
<daytradez> Salve ho un pc hp z600 biprocessore con 2 schede nvidia nvs 300 con 4 monitor, ho provato sia con i driver open nouveau sia con quelli proprietari (340.98) ma al massimo riesco a far funzionare solo 3 monitor. Il riconoscimento migliore avviene con i driver nuoveau. Ho cercato di trovare delle indicazioni su come configurare il driver nuoveau ma mi
<daytradez>  sono perso. Qualche aiuto, l'altro ieri mi è venuto in soccorso qualcuno chiedendomi di installare pastebin e lanciare lshw.... già lo ho fatto. Grazie
<paolettimattia> Ciao a tutti
<paolettimattia> qualcuno sa installare utorrent su ubuntu?? Sono parecchio inesperto e ho ubuntu temporaneamente
<paolettimattia> e vorrei capire come fare
<alberto_> ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | alberto_
<ubot-it> alberto_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> haio' alberto_
<alberto_> avrei una domanda tu ubuntu 16.04 se qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | alberto_
<ubot-it> alberto_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> chiedi chiedi, che adesso siamo curiosi
<alberto_> ultimamente mi continua a freezzare tutti i programmi ad esempio ora sto ascotando musica e video mi fa diventare tutto grigio lasciando comunque andare la musica vorrei sapere che malattia ha ecco e come sistemarlo se possibile grazie premetto che non è molto che ho approcciato ubuntu grazie
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | alberto_
<ubot-it> alberto_: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<alberto_> Chipset
<alberto_> 	Chipset Intel® HM70 Express
<alberto_> CPU
<alberto_> Nome processore
<alberto_> 	Processore Intel® Pentium® 2020M
<fabio88> buonasers
<fabio_cc> !ciao | fabio88
<ubot-it> fabio88: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio88> Conviene aggiornare il kernel?
<fabio88> lowlatance
<krabador> fabio88, per un uso normale del sistema no.
<fabio88> in che senso uso normale
<fabio88> ?
<krabador> se hai esigenze particolari, come lavoro audio , con periferiche di un certo livello , puo' avere un senso, ma neanche troppo.
<krabador> fabio88, "uso normale " del sistema , ha un solo significato ;)
<fabio88> io uso per inviare email velocemente, scaricare pagine aperte in iternet
<fabio88> internet
<fabio88> ho spesso vari programmi aperti e allo stesso tempo pagine aperte in internet
<fabio_cc> fabio88, allora non ti serve un kernel a bassa latenza. Leggi qua: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/KernelBassaLatenza
<krabador> fabio_cc, vai tranquillo con quello normale
<krabador> fabio88, ?
<krabador> ^
<krabador> fabio_cc, ops.
<fabio_cc> fabio88, bassa latenza non vuol dire più veloce
<fabio_cc> krabador, lol
<fabio88> capito, ma intervallo di tempo magari dell'apertura tra un programma e un'altro?
<krabador> fabio88, che hardware hai?
<krabador> !dettagli | fabio88
<ubot-it> fabio88: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<fabio88> che comando devo fare per farvi vedere il modello del pc?
<Fetentone> ciao... nel passaggio alla 16.04 il pc in avviamento è un vero porpo (polipo)
<krabador> fabio88, elenca giusto le caratteristiche
<krabador> Fetentone, da 14.04 ?
<fabio88> si
<krabador> fabio88, se stai usando ubuntu, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> fabio88, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> fabio88, incolla qui , il link prodotto
<Fetentone> weeeeeeeee Mr. krabador
<Fetentone> veramente ex novo
<Fetentone> ho formattato tutto
<Fetentone> e installato la 16.04
<Fetentone> prima però avevo la 14.04
<fabio_cc> !enter | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Fetentone> fabio_cc, un tempo eri meno puntiglioso
<fabio_cc> Fetentone, no no, sempre lo stesso :)
<Fetentone> ok :D
<fabio88> krabador, ultimo comando non vaù
<fabio_cc> fabio88, prima dai sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<fabio_cc> fabio88, poi ridai il comando
<fabio_cc> [21:59:58] <krabador> fabio88, se stai usando ubuntu, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Fetentone, fa una cosa, prova in live la 16.10 , da una pendrive
<krabador> Fetentone, vedi che impressioni hai
<Fetentone> ok... krabador. Veramente poche cose ho appreso da ubuntu e da krabador.... quelo di affidarmi alle lts
<Fetentone> ma come si sa... i tempi cambiano :D
<Fetentone> cmq grazie domani provo un po
<Fetentone> anche se il problema è solo in avviamneto
<Fetentone> poi va bene
<Fetentone> almeno per adesso
<krabador> Fetentone, le lts personalmente le ho sempre consigliate a chi non vuole toccare il sistema 5 anni
<krabador> che sia effettivamente meglio, da anni è da contestualizzare.
<Fetentone> :D
<fabio_cc> Fetentone, in avviamento, premi esc in modo da togliere lo splash screen e vedere il caricamento, controlla se si ferma su qualche punto in particolare
<Fetentone> ti quoto sempre
<Fetentone> fabio_cc, ok... questa è cosa semplice e la provo già adesso
<fabio88> Morale della favola in ogni caso questi comandi elencati in questo sito sarebbero sicuri per installare un nuovo kernel?
<fabio_cc> fabio88, i comandi che ti ha dato krabador servono per farci vedere che hardware hai
<Fetentone> fabio_cc, fatto esc manon si ferma da nessuna parte... mi caccia il grub
<Fetentone> nulla di più
<fabio88> http://geekplusplus.altervista.org/2013/06/aggiornare-il-kernel-ultima-versione-ubuntu-derivate/
<fabio_cc> Fetentone, e non l'hai premuto dopo il grub?
<fabio88> si ma non mi da il secondo comando
<krabador> fabio88, manda i comandi che ti sono stati chiesti
<fabio_cc> Fetentone, comunque puoi sempre togliere quiet splash dalle opzioni di boot del kernel
<krabador> fabio88, piuttosto che postare guide non ufficiali, che possono sostenere anche di aver visto la Madonna
<fabio88> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvBEyLRyrCl
<krabador> fabio88, non stai usando ubuntu
<Fetentone> fabio_cc, no dopo il grub non l'ho premuto
<fabio_cc> fabio88, ma cosa stai usando?
<Fetentone> ci riprovo
<fabio_cc> Fetentone, ok
<fabio88> in che senzo
<fabio88> senso
<fabio_cc> fabio88, lshw è presente di default in ubuntu, non puoi non averlo
<krabador> fabio88, qui trovi supporto per ubuntu e derivate
<krabador> !derivate | fabio_cc
<ubot-it> fabio_cc: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> quelle elencate qui
<krabador> tutto il resto, è out da qui, al massimo puoi chiacchierarne in #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio88> e come installo lshw
<fabio88> ?
<fabio_cc> fabio88, il punto non è come installi lshw
<fabio88> devo essere sincero??
<fabio88> uso debian
<fabio_cc> fabio88, il punto è che qui si da supporto solo ad ubuntu e derivate
<fabio_cc> fabio88, quindi chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat come ti ha detto krabador
<fabio88> ma non sò in quale sito ci sono chat come voi?
<fabio88> ok
<fabio_cc> fabio88, prova anche in #debian-it
<vagabondS> buona sera a tutti, mi scuso anzitempo per la mia ignoranza e spero di non offendere nessuno....sto cercando di installare lubuntu 14.4. su un piccolo acer aspire one d255 ma purtroppo non ottengo risultati poichè dopo l'avvio dal boot, non appena tento di provare ed installare il so il computer si blocca con un messaggio "uncompression error --sys
<vagabondS> tem halted" non capisco dove io abbia sbagliato poichè su un altro computer l'installazione di ubuntu è filata liscia. aggiungo di aver creato la live usb con unebotin.
<krabador> vagabondS, un attimo, che ci pensa cristian_c
<vagabondS> è pur vero che l'altra macchina è un acer extensa su cui ho montato ubuntu, quindi tutta roba diversa. grazie krabador
<fabio_cc> vagabondS, è meglio se usi rufus per creare la live usb
<fabio_cc> !rufus | vagabondS
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rufus'
<fabio_cc> !usbwin | vagabondS
<ubot-it> vagabondS: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<vagabondS> si conosco rufus, settimane fa avevo fatto un tentativo ma ho ottenuto risultati simili, riprovo magari il risultato  sarà diverso
<fabio_cc> vagabondS, controlla anche il checksum md5 della iso che hai scaricato
<fabio_cc> !md5 | vagabondS
<ubot-it> vagabondS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<vagabondS> faccio subito un tentativo, grazie
<fabio_cc> vagabondS, prego
<keyboa> buona sera, c'è qualcuno che puo darmi un aiuto riguardo un problema ?
<krabador> !chiedi | keyboa
<ubot-it> keyboa: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !qualcuno | keyboa
<ubot-it> keyboa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<keyboa> ok, ho un problema riguardo il egnale del mio wifi, è debole
<krabador> keyboa, ieri sera come alege, ti sono state date tutte le spiegazioni del caso, questo canale ha il log
<krabador> !log | keyboa
<ubot-it> keyboa: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> successivamente sei entrato come laura88 , esprimendoti in modo non consono a questa risorsa
<krabador> per questa motivazione, ti allontano a tempo indeterminato da questa risorsa
<vagabondS> ho controllato l'iso con md5 e sembra tutto ok, ho quindi creato la liveusb con rufus seguendo i suggerimenti del programma ma dopo l'avvio dal boot ora non viene fuori neanche la lista tra cui scegliere le varie opzioni tipo "prova ed installa", ora la schermata è proprio nera
<krabador> vagabondS, allora, in che hardware stai provando?
<vagabondS> acer aspire one d255e su cui ho montato solo una nuova ram da 2 giga poichè ve ne era montato un giga solo, il processore è un intel atom da 1.6 n570 il comp ho windows seven strater e un assurdo android, non avendo lettore cd creo una live usb.
<krabador> vagabondS, allora, su quel device, da 14.10 in poi , non ci sono problemi di installazione
<krabador> vagabondS, prova a fare una pendrive con 16.04, o 16.10, di lubuntu
<vagabondS> suggerisci quindi una versione superiore?
<vagabondS> ok, vediamo che succede
<krabador> si, il programma per fare la pendrive, usa sempre quello appena suggerito qui
<krabador> vagabondS, segnala, se hai problemi
<vagabondS> vediamo subito
<manman> come vedo chi è online sulla chat =
<krabador> manman, c'è la lista a destra
<manman> ok
<cristian_c> manman: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> manman: fai direttamente la tua domanda di supporto tecnico in canale
<vagabondS> stesso tipo di errore: uncompression errore-- system halted con lubuntu 16.10 desktop i386 montato su live usb con rufus.
<krabador> vagabondS, hai controllato md5 della iso?
<vagabondS> si, sembra essere tutto giusto
<krabador> vagabondS, combaciano o no ?
<krabador> il tuo, con quello indicato?
<manman> kabrador, non ho fatto a meno di notare che lei è l'unico tecnico competente alla sera :) ma dai supporto solo alla sera e in altri orari ci sono altri del settore ?
<vagabondS> si combaciano, ho cercato la lista iso delle versioni di lubuntu, trovata la 16.10 copiata in md5 dopo aver fatto caricare al prog la versione che ho ed md5 dice che sono uguali
<krabador> manman, in questo canale, senza timidezza, si entra e si chiede, chi è online , e conosce la risposta , risponde
<krabador> vagabondS, non hai nessun menu , in avvio?
<manman> ah vabene la ringrazio, posso trovarla anche al pomeriggio o alla mattina perche tra poco devo staccare :)
<krabador> manman, io quando ci sono rispondo
<krabador> manman, spesso il nick è connesso senza che io sia in ascolto
<krabador> è qualcosa che fanno anche altri
<vagabondS> dal boot vedo il menu classico: prova senza installare, installa, controll difetti etc...ma se do il via a "prova senza installare" compare la scritta "uncompress errore---system halted
<krabador> vagabondS, perfetto, digitaf6
<krabador> *f6
<krabador> seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> e vai con "prova senza installare"
<manman> vabene, domani per l'ora di pranzo sa in anticipo se puo darmi assistenza  ?
<vagabondS> niente, stesso errore
<manman> o comq essere presente ?
<krabador> non glielo posso assicurare, manman , ma lei entri, chieda , se non ci sono io, ci sono altri
<krabador> vagabondS, nomodeset acpi=off
<vagabondS> idem anche così, ma che razza di sistema hanno messo su sto netbook del cavolo....
<krabador> vagabondS, hai opzioni uefi?
<manman> cosa è successo ?" ⚠ Disconnected from the IRC network "
<krabador> manman, caduta la connessione
<manman> azz vabene
<vagabondS> col menu di f6 no, ho;mod esp, acpi=of, noapic, nolapic,edd=onnodmraid,nomodset,solo softwar libero
<krabador> vagabondS, intendo nel bios della macchina
<krabador> non dal menu
<vagabondS> ah, non dovrei, anche se so poco di questo uefi. ieri cercando sul web ho tentato di capire. il bios gira con un prog che si chiama inside H2o, questo piccolo acer aspire one non dovrebbe avere il bios uefi. ma ripeto sono ignorante, come potrei avere conferma di ciò?
<krabador> vagabondS, se sistema installato, puo' essere un problema legato alle impostazioni di compressione del disco
<krabador> in caso di presenza anche di win
<krabador> nella macchina
<krabador> nel caso lo faccia in live, puo' essere un problema legata alla ram
<krabador> vagabondS, o insufficiente per la decompressione della iso in partenza, o rovinata
<krabador> manman, ho pvt disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente in canale, non vergognarti
<manman> volevo chattare con te kabrador ^.^ comq piacere anche se ho scelto un nickname maschile sono valeria e ho 25 anni, lho scelto perche di solito nelle chat mi arrivano troppi messaggi con nick femminili
<vagabondS> dove trovo la guida per l'installazione live? comunque per la ram, il comp mi ha dato problemi simili sia con la ram da 1 giga che con quella messa ieri da 2 (il comp inoltre gira con il win che è per ora installato, anche se lo fa ad alla velocità di un bradipo)
<krabador> ok manman , questo canale è nello specifico per ubuntu, ha il log, per tutto il resto c'è un altro canale apposta, #ubuntu-it-chat , dove è possibile parlare di tutto
<krabador> vagabondS, un installazione live, non c'è , al massimo reale
<krabador> !installazinoe
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazinoe'
<manman> ah vabene  ma tu in quel canale sei presente ?
<krabador> vagabondS, fa una cosa, prova un blocco di ram alla volta
<krabador> vagabondS, a far partire la iso
<manman> e comq ho provato a scrivere li ma nn c'è un piffero che mi risponde
<vagabondS> posso riprovare quella da 1, ma comunque il comp ha un solo slot ram quindi per forza di cose posso provarne una per volta
<krabador> no, manman non sei mai entrato in quel canale
<manman> vabbe dai  ti lascio con le tue faccende, se hai voglia di scrivermi usa il pvt <3
<krabador> vagabondS, ed è quello che ti conviene fare
<manman> si sono entrata ero a casa di una mia amica e sono entrata ieri pomeriggio ;)
<manman> hahhaa vabbe dai ciaoo a tutti<3
<krabador> manman, buonanotte.
<manman> grazie anche a te <3
<manman> scemotto <3 :P
<vagabondS> l'unico dubbio mi viene sul fatto che la 16,10 non l'ho provata con quella ram. però delle 14 di ubuntu, lubuntu e xubuntu nisba e nemmeno la ubuntu netbook 10.10....di ubuntu ho tentato pure la 16 e perfino la versione per i 64 bit, in ogni caso errore identico o schermo nero e via. per questo ho cercato in rete ottenendo fantomatici suggerimenti
<vagabondS> di premere f8 quando compare il menu delle scelte o appunto di cambiare/stravolgere il syslinux.cfg
<krabador> vagabondS, fa prima questa prova empirica
<vagabondS> va bene, domani tornerò alla carica sicuramente. per ora grazie mille davvero krabador e buona notte
<krabador> di niente, in bocca al lupo
<vagabondS> crepi XD
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-04
<melo46> Buongiorno a tutti
<Bobbix> Buongiorno. Ho installato da poco Ubuntu 16.04 ma non riesco a far funzionare PHP, non mi interpreta il codice.
<Bobbix> Ho fatto come faccio sempre (anche su Debian), Installato Apache2, php e MySql, qui però php (la 7.0 mi pare di vedere) non funziona.
<ExPBoy> !info php
<ubot-it> php (source: php-defaults (44)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0+44 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<ExPBoy> Bobbix: è già installato di serie il lato server
<Bobbix> Eh ma non funziona
<ExPBoy> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/7.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/php5.html
<Bobbix> Quindi la 7.0 non va? Se mi dite di installare la 5
<ExPBoy> Bobbix: questa è una guida
<ExPBoy> se la segui magari poi funziona
<Bobbix> Eh ma dice di installare la 5
<Bobbix> Io il PHP ce l'avrei già installato (quello dai repo 16.04 che sono puntati sulla 7.0)
<Bobbix> Se funziona sarà perché installo la 5 e quindi funzionerà con quella, la 7.0 è troppo avanti forse
<Bobbix> Ora provo
<Bobbix> Niente da fare, dovrei forse cambiare i repo
<Bobbix> "php5-common" non ha candidati da installare
<Bobbix> Mi chiedo come sia possibile questa cosa, nemmeno una LAMP si riesce più a mettere su su Ubuntu?
<glpiana> Bobbix, adatta i nomi dei pacchetti con 7 al posto di 5
<Bobbix> Già fatto... e quei pacchetti risultano già installati
<ExPBoy> esatto su dai un pochina di nziativa
<ExPBoy> Bobbix:  avrai fatto qualche errore di cnfigurazione
<Bobbix> Eh vabbè
<Bobbix> Ritorno a Debian, peccato. Ho perso solo tempo.
<ExPBoy> ok
<geko77> ho una scheda wifi intel 2200bg e ubuntu 14.10 , non riesco a farla vedere in nessun modo avete qualche dritta?
<ryuujin> geko77: mi sa che a quest'ora non ti si fila nessuno
<glpiana> geko77, metti su pastebin l'output di lspci
<glpiana> !paste | geko77
<ubot-it> geko77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<geko77> k
<Carlin0> geko77, la 14.10 cmq è fuori supporto
<gigirock> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=309041 | geko77
<gigirock> geko77, http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<krokko> buon pomeriggio avrei bisogno di una mano
<krabador> !chiedi | krokko
<ubot-it> krokko: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krokko> sto usando il mio vecchio lap top che ha una versione 13.04 che non è più supportata. Dovrei fare gli aggiornamenti ma il grosso probelma è che non usandolo da tempo immemorabile ho dimenticato e smarrito la psw come amministratore e adesso sono totalmente bloccata. avendo solo questo portatile e dovendolo usare per lavoro vorrei sapere come fare
<Carlin0> krokko, non puoi aggiornare una versione fuori supporto
<krabador> lo devi usare per lavoro, e non lo tocchi da 3 anni?
<krokko> esattamente visto che prima usavo il pc che si è rotto. non c'è bisogno di fare dello spirito
<krokko> visto che non posso permettermi di comprare un nuovo lap top o un pc nuovo uso questo
<krabador> nessuno spirito, non c'è bisogno di reagire male in un supporto gratuito
<krabador> !ripristino | krokko
<ubot-it> krokko: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con la iso di una versione supportata, ovvero 12.04 (per pochissimo) 14.04 , 16.04, 16.10
<krabador> non cancella i dati nella /home
<krokko> non reagisco male e' che sono davvero nei pasticci ed ho dovuto riprendere questo lap top per forza di causa maggiore. non volevo essere scortese scusa
<krokko> sto leggendo grazie infinite
<krabador> alla fine della procedura, avrai un sistema nuovo, la vecchia home con i dati che possono servirti. Se non ti servono, essento 3 anni che non lo usi, puoi magari fare direttamente un'installazione pulita
<krabador> !installazione | krokko
<ubot-it> krokko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krokko> grazie davvero siete infinitamente gentili
<krokko> e krabador scusa ancora se ti ho dato l'impressione sbagliata.
<krabador> nessun problema, torna qui per problemi.
<krokko> grazie ancora. buona serata a tutti
<firewall> salve
<firewall> mi serve urgente un parere tecnico
<cristian_c> !aiuto | firewall
<ubot-it> firewall: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> firewall, per debian , puoi andare in #debian-it in irc.oftc.net  o #debian-it qui in freenode
<firewall> non riguarda Debian krabador
<firewall> ma kernel ubuntu
<cristian_c> firewall: su quale distro?
<cristian_c> *quale ubuntu
<firewall> come vi incollo un file gedit?
<krabador> firewall, fa una domanda precisa
<krabador> e poi vediamo se serve documentazione.
<firewall> si può controllare se la compilazione di un kernel è giusta, e se ci sono virus o cose che non vanno all'interno?
<krabador> firewall, se ti riferisci al kernel che hai compilato tramite i comandi che hai trovato nella guida di cui parlavi ieri, e che hai usato per debian, non ne rispondiamo
<krabador> firewall, in ubuntu sono forniti kernel stock , ufficiali, di cui risponde il kernel team
<krabador> l'utente di base non è messo nelle condizioni di doversi compilare il kernel, ma qualora volesse farlo, se non segue link casuali di autori di dubbia competenza e leicità, ma si riferisce solo a materiale ufficiale, bypassa alla radice il rischio di pericolosità .
<firewall> quindi non posso postare la compilazione??
<cristian_c> 'postare la compilazione'
<krabador> firewall, se hai compilato un kernel scaricato da kernel.org, senza comandi esterni, ma nella maniera piu' naturale possibile, gli unici problemi a cui puoi andare incontro , sono relativi al funzionamento con la tua configurazione , se hai sbagliato opzioni di compilazione , o ne hai mancate di necessarie
<firewall> http://paste.debian.net/892395/
<krabador> firewall, allora
<krabador> ti è stato detto che non ci interessa quello che fai seguendo guide non ufficiali
<krabador> basta prendere per il culo per favore
<firewall> se apriresti il post vedresti che non c'entra le guide non ufficiali
<krabador> firewall, chiedi agli autori di tali guide, cosa fanno i comandi che dicono, e cosa significa quello che scrivono
<krabador> firewall, e parla in italiano , per favore
<cristian_c> firewall: tra l'altro non hai neanche risposto alle domande
<cristian_c> 'se aprissi'
<krabador> firewall, updatekernel.sh , non c'entra niente con ubuntu
<krabador> firewall, e ne hai parlato in altri canali, debian, precedentemente
<krabador> !chat | fie
<ubot-it> fie: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | firewall
<ubot-it> firewall: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ultimo avvertimento
<krabador> da kernel.ubuntu.com , si possono scaricare kernel del kernel team di ubuntu , già in deb, da installare nel proprio sistema, se si ha intenzione di sperimentare o di collaborare con il kernel team,alla ricerca e risoluzione dei bugs, per poter poi far si che il kernel team, pubblichi per ubuntu il kernel ufficiale piu' sicuro e stabile possibile
<firewall> minacciate pure
<krabador> non serve nessuno script.
<krabador> firewall, senti nessuna minaccia, tu col tuo script sei offtopic
<krabador> !chat | firewall
<ubot-it> firewall: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> buonasera
<fabio_cc> mi assento, a dopo
<nembokid> possibile che non ci sia una versione linux per asus eee?
<krabador> nembokid, lubuntu è l'unica che puoi provare.
<randoms> ciao a tutti, avete informazioni riguardo la risoluzione del bug audio che affligge i cherry trail?
<krabador> via hdmi?
<randoms> krabador: non solo, cioè l'audio non funziona affatto
<randoms> krabador: questo per intenderci https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1563110
<ubot-it> Error: launchpad bug 1563110 not found
<krabador> randoms, come puoi vedere tu stesso dal link da te postato, anche in ubuntu-mate con 4.8 la cosa non ha avuto miglioramenti
<krabador> sebbene , via hdmi ci sono piattaforme che con un'opportuna patch, vanno già da 16.04
<krabador> randoms, di che hardware stiamo parlando'
<krabador> ?
<randoms> krabador: stiamo parlando di un asus e200ha
<krabador> se hai indel HD dentro, puoi usare la patch di cui parlo
<randoms> controllo subito
<randoms> krabador: mi ricordi cortesemente che comando utilizzare?
<krabador> sudo lshw
<ligomat> Salve, ho un asus x556u. Come faccio a vedere che touchpad ho ? In modo tale da vedere se posso risolvere con lo scroll
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ligomat
<fabio_cc> ops vero non c'è il bot :D
<cristian_c> eccolo :D
<fabio_cc> :D
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ligomat
<cristian_c> come il genio della lampada
<fabio_cc> ancora dorme
<ligomat> ahah
<ubot-it> ligomat: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> ecco
<cristian_c> ligomat: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ligomat> ok one moment
<cristian_c> ligomat: xinput list | pastebinit
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23427404/
<cristian_c>  ↳ FTE1001:00 0B05:0101 id=13 [slave pointer (2)]
<cristian_c> presumibilmente questo?
<cristian_c> ligomat: xinput list-props 13 | pastebinit
<Andymetal> Ho un problema all'avvio di Ubuntu 16.04 mi esce "failed to load kernel modules"
<Carlin0> Andymetal, hai provato ad avviare sol kernel vecchio ?
<Carlin0> col*
<Andymetal> Non so come si fa...
<Andymetal> Quando avvio ubuntu 16.04 mi esce failed to load kernel modules..
<ligomat> fatto
<ligomat> adesso?
<fabio_cc> ligomat, devi darci l'url
<Andymetal> Come faccio?
<fabio_cc> Andymetal, quando accendi i riavvi il pc, premi il tasto maiusc, in modo da visualizzare il menu di grub
<fabio_cc> Andymetal, poi selezioni il secondo kernel, e non il primo
<ligomat> !cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/23427457/
<fabio_cc> e premi invio
<ligomat> lo riconosce come se fosse un classico mouse
<ligomat> infatti è molto impreciso
<fabio_cc> ligomat, comunque, che problema hai con lo scroll?
<Andymetal> Ci provo..
<ligomat> non funziona, il touchpad viene riconosciuto come un mouse ed è quasi impossibile utilizzarlo
<cristian_c> asus x556u
<Andymetal> Ci provo...
<ligomat> si, è un asus x556U. CI ho smanettato un pò con i vari problemi ma ho risolto. E' rimasto solo questo del mouse
<cristian_c> ligomat: e quali funzioni ti servono?
<ligomat> a me basta solo lo scroll delle pagine
<ligomat> quello verticale
<fabio_cc> ligomat, sei sicuro che sia attivo lo scroll?
<cristian_c> ligomat: è semplice
<cristian_c> ligomat: chenubuntu usi?
<cristian_c> -n
<Andymetal> Non riesco a risolvere il problema... sono un po' impedito..
<ligomat> so come si attiva lo scroll, ma dalle impostazioni non lo riconosce proprio. Uso ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> ok
<Andymetal> Boh...
<Carlin0> Andymetal, ma hai provato  a riavviare come ti abbiamo indicato ?
<Andymetal> Sì ma non cambia nulla...
<cristian_c> Andymetal: cos'hai provato?
<Andymetal> A riaccendere con il tasto maiuscolo premuto
<cristian_c> Andymetal: e quado l'hai premuto?
<Andymetal> Mi esce, come prima, il menù di gnu grub con le opzioni ubuntu, advanced options for ubuntu e system setup
<cristian_c> bene
<Andymetal> In che senso quando l'ho premuto?
<cristian_c> Andymetal: scegli advanced options
<Andymetal> Ok
<Andymetal> Ho sei scelte diverse...
<cristian_c> Andymetal: il kernel precedente a quello in uso
<cristian_c> *versione
<ligomat> Che cosa posso fare? C'è un modo per emulare il touchpad o non c'è niente da fare?
<cristian_c> ligomat: aì, è trattato decisamente come mouse
<cristian_c> non ci sono le opzioni 'edgescroll' tipiche dei touchpad
<cristian_c> ligomat: bisogna vedere la conf dell'adus
<cristian_c> asus
<ligomat> Come faccio ?
<Andymetal> Siete dei grandi! Funziona! Ho però un altro problema da cui era partito tutto cioè ubuntu non vede la rete wifi
<cristian_c> Andymetal: se il sistema è partito, apri un terminsle
<cristian_c> Andymetal: da quale pc stai scrivendo?
<cristian_c> ligomat: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4872990
<Andymetal> Asus p550c
<cristian_c> Andymetal: è quello con ubuntu?
<Andymetal> Scusa volevo dire che il Pc che non funziona è asus p550c io scrivo da Huawei p9..
<Andymetal> Non ho altri Pc
<Andymetal> Asus p550c è quello con ubuntu
<cristian_c> Andymetal: però hai il cavo di rete, vero?
<Andymetal> No
<cristian_c> Andymetal: suppongo il tethering usb non puoi usarlo
<ligomat> Ho già visto quel topic, ho contattato anche colui che l'ha aperto e per il momento non ha ancora risolto
<cristian_c> ligomat: hai provato anche 16.10 in live?
<cristian_c> Andymetal: serve che tu possa collegarti in chat da quel pc
<ligomat> si, ma non va ugualmente
<cristian_c> ligomat: ok
<ligomat> da quanto ho capito è un problema a livello kernel. Anche se alcuni hanno aggiornato il bios e magicamente ha funzionato
<ligomat> ho aggiornato anche io questo maledetto bios ma ninete
<ligomat> niente*
<Andymetal> Posso usare il thetering
<cristian_c> Andymetal: ok, collegati in chat dall'asus
<Andymetal> Ho provato ma il mio asus non vede le reti wifi e nemmeno l'hotspot del Huawei
<cristian_c> Andymetal: non hotspot, ma tetherig
<Mr_Pan> Andymetal, ma che scheda wifi monta il tuo asus?
<cristian_c> l'hotspot usa la rete wifi, il tethering invece il cavo usb
<Andymetal> Ah ok.. scusa la mia ignoranza ci riprovo..
<Andymetal> Non so che scheda wifi sia
<Andymetal> Come si fa a sapere?
<cristian_c> Andymetal: stai scrivendo dall'asus?
<Andymetal> Non ancora xché non mi fa connettere dal sito di ubuntu ho messo nicknsme e fatto avvio
<Andymetal> Ma non va avanti..
<cristian_c> Andymetal: infstti, esci dalla chat qui
<cristian_c> ed entra da lì
<Andymetal> Ok
<Andymetal> eccomi
<cristian_c> ok
<Andymetal> eccomi
<cristian_c> Andymetal: apri un terminale
<Andymetal> ok
<cristian_c> Andymetal: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Andymetal> fatto
<cristian_c> Andymetal: ora, digita: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Andymetal: il comando produrrà un link
<Andymetal> mi dice che pastebinit non è istallato..
<cristian_c> e allora quel 'fatto' a cosa si riferisce?
<Andymetal> fatto nel senso che ho digitato sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> !paste | Andymetal
<ubot-it> Andymetal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Andymetal> scusate mi son perso...
<cristian_c> Andymetal: sempkicemente, incolla il risultato del comando al link indicato da ubot-it
<cristian_c> Andymetal: dopo aver premuto paste, incolla il link della pagina risultante
<Andymetal> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1w5rmJqZHm
<cristian_c> Andymetal: questo perché hai programmi aperti
<cristian_c> tipo il software center o simili
<cristian_c> Andymetal: lascia aperti solo browser e terminale
<cristian_c> Andymetal: e rimanda: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Andymetal> a me sembrano aperti solo browser e terminale... cmq riprovo..
<krabador> niente è cio' che sembre
<krabador> *sembra
<Andymetal> adesso esce unable to locate package pastebinit
<Andymetal> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYDzVPKJAHE
<cristian_c> Andymetal: ma leggi?
<cristian_c> il copia e incolla dei comandi che ti abbiamo fornito, non portano a peccato
<krabador> Andymetal, cat /etc/*-release | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<Andymetal> non capisco..
<krabador> Andymetal, android lo capisci=?
<Andymetal> no non sono un gran esperto...
<krabador> Andymetal, allora apri il terminale
<krabador> copi da qui
<krabador> incolli li dentro
<krabador> e premi invio
<krabador> ce l'hai il tasto invio?
<Andymetal> ok...
<Gekopep> Ciao. Su Ubuntu 16.04 da oggi pomeriggio, in predefinito, succede che digitando la pass la schermata torna a richiedla. Posso comunque andare in version Gnome e tutto funziona. ¿ Sapete dirmi cosa fare per la versione predefinita?
<krabador> Gekopep, sei spagnolo?
<Andymetal> credo di essere riuscito a installare pastebinit
<krabador> Andymetal, puoi per favore mandare la linea che ti ho indicato io?
<Andymetal> questa? cat /etc/*-release | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> Andymetal, si
<Andymetal> fatto!
<Gekopep> No, ma dopo un periodo di lavoro ho preso l'abitudine dell'interrogativo rovesciato.
<krabador> Andymetal, in mezzo all'output, c'è una linea chiamata url, incollala qui
<krabador> Gekopep, "Posso comunque andare in version Gnome" ---> hai installato ubuntu o derivata?
<krabador> !dettagli | Gekopep
<ubot-it> Gekopep: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Andymetal> https://ptpb-pw/pIqL
<Andymetal> https://ptpb.pw/pIqL
<Andymetal> scusate ma non mi faceva più il copia e incolla, non so xchè..
<Gekopep> Va bene... vedo di recuperare tutte le informazioni richiste. Grazie.
<Andymetal> il secondo url è quello corretto
<krabador> Andymetal, bene, che succedeù?
<Andymetal> https://thepasteb.in/p/Z4hP19Z9N4lsG
<Andymetal> esce questa cosa
<Andymetal> problemi di conessione con il thetering
<Andymetal> *connessione
<Andymetal> ho dovuto fare un refresh della pagina della chat
<krabador> beh, si, in caso di disconnessione , devi riconnetterti
<krabador> allora
<krabador> <krabador> Andymetal, bene, che succede? ---> cosa ti porta qui?
<Andymetal> in che senso?
<krabador> niente, non ti preoccupare.
<Andymetal> dove eravamo rimasti?
<cristian_c> Andymetal: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Andymetal: stavolta posta il link che il comando produrrà
<Andymetal> esce questo
<Andymetal> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<Andymetal> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<Andymetal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23427856/
<krabador> Andymetal, rfkill list | pastebinit
<Andymetal> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYDzxXAwVTE
<krabador> Andymetal, hai dimostrato di saper incollare link
<krabador> qui dentro
<Andymetal> hai visto che progressi?
<krabador> fallo, quando i comandi li restituiscono
<krabador> Andymetal, encomiabile, ma se ti si deve chiedere ogni volta, sono inutili
<krabador> Andymetal, se ti pesa, torna qui dopo una ECDL .
<Andymetal> non mi pesa affatto è che sono un utente base e non ho grande dimestichezza con linux
<krabador> Andymetal, qui linux non c'entra nulla
<Andymetal> va beh non importa.. non voglio essere scortese nè altro anche xchè mi state aiutando, solo che sono un po' stanco xchè è tutto il pomeriggio che cerco di risolvere il problema x cui vi ho scritto..
<Andymetal> questa anche la ragione degli errori..
<krabador> Andymetal, non sprecare ulteriori energie. Sono poche quelle per incollare qui i link risultanti dei comandi che ti stiamo indicando
<krabador> Andymetal, se non sai cos'è un link , chiedi, se non sai fare copia/incolla chiedi
<Andymetal> oook
<krabador> ma tutto il resto è perdere tempo per te e per questo canale.
<Andymetal> so cosa sono, mi sono solo sbagliato per stanchezza, tutto qui...
<krabador> e non c'entra niente l'esperienza linux, per tale operazione
<Andymetal> ok
<cristian_c> vediamo
<Andymetal> cosa devo fare adesso? grazie
<krabador> Andymetal, capire che ti è stato chiesto un link , non un link con dentro un link, qui, cosa che terminerebbe un po' la presa in giro tua nei nostri confronti, ed anche qui non c'entra niente linux
<krabador> Andymetal, puoi sempre scorrere leggermente indietro i messaggi di questa chat, per rileggere cosa puo' non esserti chiaro
<cristian_c> Andymetal: che poi non hai detto neanche qual è il problema esatto delvwifi
<cristian_c> del wifi
<krabador> chiedere spiegazioni a riguardo, ed anche qui non c'entra niente linux
<Andymetal> non capisco questo accanimento... cmq il problema del wifi è che da questo computer non riesco ad accedere alle reti wifi e i compare una "X" dove normalemente compare il simbolino a bande
<cristian_c> e allora forse sono i driver
<cristian_c> Andymetal: ma sei in dual boot?
<Andymetal> scusa ma non so cosa significhi dual boot
<Andymetal> ho cercato su wikipedia cosa significa dual boot... no non sono in dual boot
<Andymetal> dicevi cristian_c che possono essere i driver?
<krabador> Andymetal, ce la fai ad incollare il link del comando che ti ho chiesto di mandare alle 23:25, o ti di deve chiedere una quarta volta?
<Andymetal> scusa ma stavo colloquando con cristian_c per cui mi sono concentrato su altro.. quale link devo mandare?
<krabador> dopo 10 minuti dalla sua domanda :D ?
<krabador> bene
<Andymetal> senti non capisco xchè tu ti stia accandendo con me, non mi sembra il caso
<krabador> Andymetal, se non incolli link richiesti, dopo aver ricevuto le spiegazioni piu' elementari possibili su come farlo, e quanto consta in energie farlo, l'accanimento è soltanto tuo, se puoi / sai / hai voglia di collaborare ok
<krabador> altrimenti Andymetal puoi tranquillamente tornare in un secondo momento , non succede niente.
<Andymetal> possiamo andare oltre?
<Andymetal> ti ho chiesto quale link incollare e molto gentilmente...
<Mr_Pan> [23:25:17] <krabador> Andymetal, rfkill list | pastebinit
<krabador> eeeh la recitazione...
<Andymetal> ?
<cristian_c> Andymetal: quando si chiedono comandi, non è che li si da tanto per farlo
<Andymetal> ma ragazzi calmatevi...
<krabador> Andymetal, ma concentrati, piuttosto che perdere tempo
<cristian_c> Andymetal: nessun'agitazione, solo che si richiede di prestare molta attenzione
<Andymetal> io sono concentrato ma mi sembra che qui la facciamo venir lunga
<krabador> Andymetal, la stai facendo lunga tu
<Andymetal> dai andiamo avanti
<cristian_c> Andymetal: e non si può stare due ore a diquisire di come postare un link, ecc...
<Andymetal> appunto
<Andymetal> andiamo avanti
<cristian_c> o lo si fa, o meglio farlo quando si è più freschi
<Pino> buona sera posso rievere aiuto a proposito di un problema con wifi? grazie mille
<Pino> ricevere...
<Pino> da alcuni giorni non funziona più il wifi nel senso che non mi riconosce le reti e non si connette
<Andymetal> Buona sera vi assicuro che stavo facendo di tutto per risolvere il mio problema con il wifi - vi chiede cortesemente un aiuto - non era mia intenzione sollevare alcuna polemica - grazie mille!
<Andymetal> posso chiedervi di darmi una mano a risolvere questo problema? lo chiedo con tutta l'umiltà di chi non sa molto di informatica e necessita di un aiuto.... grazie davvero..
<Andymetal> Notizia di servizio: il problema era legato al fatto che dovevo scaricare dei driver. Ho cercato per conto mio su un forum come fare e sono riuscito a ripristinare la rete wifi. Quindi vuol dire che non sono poi impedito come vorreste far credere. Siete ridicoli
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-05
<manman> ciauuuuu
<platax> ciao buon giorno ho bisogno di aiuto ho ubuntu 16.04 ho scaricato aggiornamento versione  linux 4.4.0-45 generic il sistema non mi riparte si blocca come posso  fare per eliminare questo aggiornamento
<platax> e ritornare versione linuz 4.4.0-43 generic
<platax> mi puo aiutare qualcuno per favore
<Guest96851> buon giorno, volevo un'informazione. ho scaricato il file  immagine di ubuntu, per istallarlo  mi serve un cd necessariamente o posso metterlo in una chiavetta usb per istallarlo?
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guest96851> ok gentilissimi. grazie saluti
<virtual_> ciao a tuttti
<f843d0> !ciao | virtual_
<ubot-it> virtual_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<virtual_> Grazie , non vorrei essere quello che subito chiede e fa mille domande ma la curiosità è altissima vorrei installare kde lts 5.8 sulla mia Kubuntu 16.10 appena installata
<virtual_> prima che ripristino tuuti i mie dati dal backup , così anche se dovesse essere distruttivo non perderei nulla.
<virtual_> Facendo una ricerca mi consigliavano di installare ppa kubuntu-ci/unstable .  Ma non so che fare
<f843d0> virtual_: lascia perdere i ppa
<f843d0> !ppa | virtual_
<ubot-it> virtual_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<virtual_> E quindi come dovrei fare ?
<f843d0> virtual_: cercando sui pacchetti ufficiali sembrano essere alla versione 5.7.5
<virtual_> E' quella che ho installato in questo momento
<f843d0> virtual_: e allora probabilmente deve ancora essere integrata sul repo ufficiale
<f843d0> virtual_: per tua informazione, qui non si dà supporto a sistemi personalizzati con PPA. Se poi riscontri problemi e hai bisogno di assistenza, dovrai arrangiarti
<virtual_> Allora mi conviene aspettare. Credevo che, siccome è stata dichiarata stabile e addirittura LTS,  fosse stato possibile installarla anche senza aspettare i repo ufficiali. Comunque hai ragione aspettero'
<f843d0> virtual_: puoi controllare tu stesso sul tuo sistema...
<f843d0> virtual_: sudo apt-get update
<f843d0> virtual_: apt-cache search kde
<f843d0> virtual_: usa apt-cache show nome_pacchetto per dettagli su versione, descrizione, dipendenze
<virtual_> eseguo un attimo ...
<f843d0> virtual_: se sul sistema 16.10 configurato su repo ufficiali non trovi riscontri della versione di kde, vuol dire che non è ancora in circolo
<virtual_> infatti è così. Grazie
<f843d0> virtual_: gerne
<Zombio> salve, sono su Wily, ma se do i comandi apt-get dist-upgrade e do-release-upgrade, mi viene detto che non ci sono nuove versioni... come faccio a fare l'avanzamento di versione?
<f843d0> !ciao | Zombio
<ubot-it> Zombio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> Wily è 15.10, è fuori supporto
<f843d0> Ti conviene salvare i dati e procedere con una installazione ex-novo delle versioni in supporto, che puoi leggere in /topic
<Zombio> ma è possibile che quei comandi non funzionino più per via della cessazione del supporto ufficiale?
<f843d0> Certamente
<Zombio> mi sembra strano, non è la prima volta che aggiorno da una versione non più supportata
<Zombio> è cambiato qualcosa?
<f843d0> !chat | Zombio
<ubot-it> Zombio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<penguin11> io sto cercando la chat di android
<penguin11> la sapete
<penguin11> ???
<penguin11> irc
<penguin11> ho bisogno di assitenza android
<penguin11> sapete una irc tipo questa ma di android
<davide_> LS
<davide_> ls
<davide_> ls
<davide_> ls
<f843d0> davide_: non è un terminale questo
<davide_> scusate
<davide_> exit
<davide_> ciao vado
<davide_> esco
<fabio_cc> buonasera
<gip> Salve ho ubuntu 16.04 lts ed una stampante canon mx395 che uso da diverso tempo, all'improvviso mi segnala un problema  ch neanche il supporto canon è riuscito a capire  e mi ha consigliato di disinstallare e reinstallare nuovamente i driver canon, non ricordo più dove li ho scaricati potete aiutarmi per dirmi dove andare per disinstallare e reinst
<gip> allare? Grazie.
<fabio_cc> !ciao | gip
<ubot-it> gip: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gip> Ciao!!
<gip> scusate se il mio primo ingresso è per risolvere un problema...
<fabio_cc> gip, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico, quindi chi entra lo fa perché ha problemi :)
<Kecco> Salve a tutti
<Kecco> Avrei un problemino posso chiedere qui??
<gip> pare che sei nel posto giusto...
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Kecco
<ubot-it> Kecco: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Kecco> Non riesco ad accedere su Ubuntu
<Kecco> metto User e password ma si riavvia in automatico
<fabio_cc> gip, avevi scaricato i driver dal sito canon?
<Kecco> Ho letto mille forum ma niente non risolvo nulla
<f843d0> Kecco: hai per caso una scheda Nvidia, di cui hai installato i drivers?
<gip> il tipo del supporto tecnico quando gli ho detto che avevo linux ha escluso che io possa averli scaricati dal sito canon, mah.
<Kecco> Ho usato il pc qualche giorno fa forse ho fatto qualche aggiornamento automatico del sistema
<gip> scheda amd cedar
<Kecco> si nvidia
<Kecco> ho provato dal terminale a cambiare il driver leggendo da un forum
<fabio_cc> gip, invece ci sono, sotto forma di pacchetto .deb
<fabio_cc> gip, bisogna sapere come li hai installati
<fabio_cc> gip, apri un terminale
<fabio_cc> gip, dai il comando: dpkg -l | grep cnijfilter
<krabador> Kecco, per prima cosa carica un kernel precedente all'ultimo
<fabio_cc> gip, poi incolla il risultato su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | gip
<ubot-it> gip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kecco> Come faccio a caricare un kernel
<krabador> Kecco, se non va, ed hai installato il driver nvidia, carica il sistema operativo fino al blocco, digita ctrl alt f2, se hai un termiale a tutto schermo , fa il login con user e password,e disinstalli il driver nvidia
<krabador> Kecco, hai la schermata di selezione azioni , all'avvio?
<Kecco> Ho la classica schermata viola e posso accedere al terminale
<krabador> Kecco, se hai questa http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/grub-bootloader.png
<krabador> seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto
<krabador> al che selezioni un kernel precedente all'ultimo
<Kecco> No non ho questa schermata come ci arrivo?
<gip> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOJ80BLn6f3 https://thepasteb.in/p/Y6hkKlo0BQqf7
<krabador> Kecco, premi contiuamente esc , dall'accensione della macchina
<krabador> ma prima di farlo
<krabador> !dettagli | Kecco
<ubot-it> Kecco: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<krabador> elenca questo.
<gip> scusami fabio_cc  dove si trova pastebin?
<krabador> !pastebin | gip
<ubot-it> gip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> gip, va bene quello che hai usato, però devi incollare quello che ottieni senza che tu aggiunga nulla
<krabador> gip, se installi pastebinit, con sudo apt-get install pastebinit , rendi tutto piu' semplice, mandando i comandi nel terminale, che ti vengono suggeriti, con   | pastebinit alla fine , e viene direttamente prodotto un link pastebin valido , che puoi incollare direttamente qui
<fabio_cc> gip, comunque vedo che hai installato i driver scaricati dal sito canon
<Kecco> Ok grazie mille
<gip> il supporto tecnico canon lo escludeva , ok disinstallo e poi provo a rimetterli, come posso disinstallarli?
<fabio_cc> gip, adesso vorrei capire che problema ti da la stampante, da quanto tempo e dopo aver fatto cosa
<krabador> Kecco, e i tuoi dettagli ?
<fabio_cc> gip, ora ci arriviamo. Puoi rispondere alle domande che ti ho fatto?
<gip> quando apro la finestra stampanti  viene il logo del punto esclamativo rosso sopra le due stampanti canon , l'altra non la uso da tempo e non è nemmeno connessa con il messaggio  filtri di stampa mancanti,  canon dice che è un messaggio che non ha senso.
<gip> non avevo fatto niente di particolare, aggiornamenti soliti e basta.
<fabio_cc> gip, ok, potrebbe essere sufficiente rimuovere quelle due stampanti e riaggungerla, senza bisogno di reinstallare il driver
<fabio_cc> gip, apri la finestra stampanti che hai appena nominato, e rimuovi entrambe le stampanti
<gip> sono già andato su stampanti localhost e ho fatto elimina per entrambe,  va bene?
<fabio_cc> gip, per farlo, clic con il destro sulla stampante, e poi elimina
<gip> fatto
<fabio_cc> gip, rimosse entrambe?
<fabio_cc> gip, ok
<fabio_cc> gip, la stampante è accesa e connessa?
<gip> si
<fabio_cc> gip, clicca su aggiungi
<gip> si
<fabio_cc> gip, vedi il nome della tua stampante?
<gip> no
<fabio_cc> gip, manda screenshow
<fabio_cc> !image | gip
<ubot-it> gip: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> *screenshot
<fabio_cc> gip, per catturare lo schermo basta premere il tasto "Stamp"
<gip> un attimo...
<fabio_cc> gip, ok
<gip> lo ho salvato in scrivania poi provo a fare copia e incolla ma non va...
<f843d0> gip: copia e incolla verso dove?
<fabio_cc> !image | gip
<ubot-it> gip: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<f843d0> gip: sui siti indicati c'è un Button per operare il File browsing sul tuo FS e puntare verso la locazione di dove hai salvato lo screenshot
<gip> l'ho caricato su prnt
<fabio_cc> gip, dacci il link
<f843d0> Eh, magari ci passi anche il link anche a noi?
<gip> http://prntscr.com/d3g3te
<gip> scusami fabio mi si è chiuso il browser
<fabio_cc> gip, ok
<f843d0> gip: la stampante è connessa USB o rete (Eth/WLan)?
<gip> usb
<fabio_cc> gip, fai una cosa, chiudi stampanti, poi spegni e riaccendi la stampante
<f843d0> E allora, in Stampanti di Rete, non troviamo nemmeno Giuliano Ferrara
<fabio_cc> f843d0, se fosse stata rilevata, sarebbe comparsa in quel riquadro
<gip> fatto sono andato in stampani e ho dato cerca mi è uscita una finestra di autenticazione per accedere a workgroup e richiede password
<fabio_cc> gip, non devi fare nessuna ricerca, devi solo cliccare su aggiungi e vedere se compare nel riquadro bianco a sinistra
<fabio_cc> gip, sotto la scritta periferiche
<gip> scusami, ora provo
<gip> no
<fabio_cc> gip, nel terminale dai il comando: lsusb
<fabio_cc> gip, metti su pastebin
<gip> http://prntscr.com/d3gaqp
<fabio_cc> gip, non copiare i comandi che ti do a mano, usa copia e incolla
<f843d0> gip: per cortesia, concentrazione... 1) abbiamo chiesto un pastebin, che non è uno screenshot 2) i comandi copia e incolla
<fabio_cc> gip, è lsusb, non isusb
<gip> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBnP4W8q4h8
<fabio_cc> gip, ok proviamo a disinstallare e reinstallare il driver
<gip> ok grazie.
<fabio_cc> gip, chiudi nuovamente "stampanti"
<gip> ok
<fabio_cc> gip, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove cnijfilter-common cnijfilter-mx390series
<gip> accidenti mi chiede la password e non la ho devo vedere se il mio amico che mi ha installato ubuntu la ricorda o l'ha scritta...
<gip> immagino che sia un bel problema.
<fabio_cc> gip, come fai a non saperla?
<gip> non mi è mai servita non uso mai il terminale
<fabio_cc> gip, quindi non hai mai aggiornato il sistema?
<fabio_cc> gip, non c'entra il terminale
<gip> è la stessa ?  scusate.
<fabio_cc> gip, i serve anche per installare gli aggiornamenti tramite interfaccia grafica
<fabio_cc> gip, e anche per fare il login, normalmente
<fabio_cc> gip, si è le stessa, è la tua
<gip> ok fatto e ho dato il si per l'operazione.
<fabio_cc> gip, assicurati che non dia nessun messaggio di errore
<fabio_cc> gip, adesso devi scaricare nuovamente il driver dal sito canon, il link è questo: http://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mx_series/mx395.aspx?type=drivers&language=&os=Linux%20(64-bit)
<fabio_cc> gip, anzi ti do il link diretto, così eviti di cercare: http://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mx_series/mx395.aspx?type=drivers&language=&os=Linux%20(64-bit)#disclaimer
<gip> si, il terminale sta ancora eliminando file...
<gip> è normale? ancora sta eliminando file...
<fabio_cc> gip, forse non avevi mai dato autoremove, però sinceramente mi sembra esagerato
<gip> finito, ora.  Ora scarico il link che mi hai dato.  Grazie Fabio.
<fabio_cc> gip, aspetta il secondo in realtà non andava bene
<gianfry> xdcc list
<fabio_cc> !list | gianfry
<ubot-it> gianfry: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<gip> ok vado dal primo?
<krabador> gianfry, è invidiabile la tua corteccia cerebrale
<fabio_cc> gip, questo: http://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mx_series/mx395.aspx?type=drivers&driverdetailid=tcm:80-1030805&os=Linux%20(64-bit)&language=
<fabio_cc> gip, clicca su download e scaricalo
<gip> scaricato ora spengo la stampante?
<fabio_cc> gip, no, tanto dopo l'installazione dobbiamo riavviare il sistema
<gip> apro il file?
<fabio_cc> gip, adesso apri la cartella dove lo hai scaricato (probabilmente "Scaricati"), clic col dx, estrai qui
<gip> si è apparsa una cartella con su  mx390 series tar.gz
<fabio_cc> gip, ok, aprila e poi apri "packages"
<gip> ok  ci sono  4 pacchetti
<fabio_cc> gip, adesso, per semplicità, copia i due pacchetti che terminano con _amd64 nella tua home, così è più semplice installarli dal terminale
<fabio_cc> gip, usa taglia/incolla
<gip> scusami che significa nella mia home creo una nuova cartella in home?
<fabio_cc> gip, no, incollali direttamente
<fabio_cc> gip, li selezioni entrambi, clic col dx, taglia, poi apri la tua home e li incolli
<gip> li ho nel gestore di archivi gli do taglia ma quando vado in home non viene la casella incolla.
<fabio_cc> gip, no nel gestore di archivi, te li ho fatti estrarre apposta
<gip> ora li seleziono e do estrai.
<fabio_cc> gip, fermati
<fabio_cc> gip, devi concentrarti
<fabio_cc> gip, ti ho fatto estrarre l'archivio, ti è comparsa una cartella, ti ho detto di aprirla e poi di aprire "packages"
<gip> faccio quello che posso, prima ho dato estrai ma non dal gestore archivi
<fabio_cc> gip, li dentro ci sono 4 pacchetti deb
<gip> si l'ho fatto
<fabio_cc> gip, ti ho chiesto di selezionare i due che terminano con_amd64 e fare taglia/incolla nella tua home
<fabio_cc> gip, ci stanno nella tua home?
<gip> si sono  stdout e wget
<fabio_cc> gip, ?
<gip> stdout.log e wget-log
<fabio_cc> gip, ma cosa dici? i file si chiamano: cnijfilter-common_3.90-1_amd64.deb    e     cnijfilter-mx390series_3.90-1_amd64.deb
<gip> si li ho trovati.
<fabio_cc> gip, non c'è nulla del genere
<fabio_cc> gip, incollali nella tua home
<gip> fatto
<fabio_cc> gip, poi apri il terminale e dai: sudo dpkg -i cnijfilter-common_3.90-1_amd64.deb
<fabio_cc> gip, e poi: sudo dpkg -i cnijfilter-mx390series_3.90-1_amd64.deb
<fabio_cc> gip, metti tutto quello che ottieni su pastebin
<gip> sto provando ma devo cambiare qualcosa dalla casella in alto? escono caratteri diversi, lo metto su  prntscr?
<fabio_cc> gip, non capisco il problema, comunque kok
<fabio_cc> *ok
<gip> http://prntscr.com/d3gukj
<fabio_cc> gip, ok, li hai installati
<fabio_cc> gip, adesso, spegni la stampante e riavvia il sistema
<gip> ok a dopo.
<gip> fabio sono tornato
<fabio_cc> gip, vedo
<fabio_cc> gip, adesso accendi la stampante
<gip> fatto
<fabio_cc> gip, ora vai come prima in stampanti, vediamo l'ha aggiunta in automatico
<fabio_cc> *se l'ha
<gip> mi esce servizio di stampa non disponibile. Avviare il servizio su qusto computer oppure connettersi ad un altro server, e sotto le due caselle ma è possibile selezionare solo  "connetti"
<gip> non è selezionabile aggiungi
<fabio_cc> gip, strano
<fabio_cc> gip, dpkg -l | grep cups
<fabio_cc> gip, metti su pastebin
<gip> dillo a me....
<gip> http://prntscr.com/d3h23m
<gip> non ricordo come si fa a mettere su pastebin...
<fabio_cc> gip, adesso il comando
<fabio_cc> gip, ma prima l'hai fatto
<fabio_cc> gip, per favore un po di attenzione
<gip> riprovo.
<fabio_cc> gip, tra l'altro sto per andar via
<gip> non ti preoccupare se devi andare sei stato molto paziente, risolverò in qualche modo, ora provo a metterlo su pastebin
<fabio_cc> gip, si, vorrei capire se cups è ok
<fabio_cc> !paste | gip
<ubot-it> gip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gip> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKL3xr7vlc4
<fabio_cc> ok
<fabio_cc> gip, ma no
<fabio_cc> gip, su paste devi incollare il testo
<gip> devo dare quel comando sul terminale?  dpkg grep cups
<fabio_cc> gip, dpkg -l | grep cups
<fabio_cc> si
<fabio_cc> gip, ma davvero ci metti così tanto?
<fabio_cc> problemi?
<gip> scusa
<gip> il terminale si è chiuso e se incollo su paste bin non va
<fabio_cc> gip, riapri il terminale, dai nuovamente il comando dpkg -l | grep cups
<fabio_cc> gip, poi incolli su pastebin
<fabio_cc> gip, se non riesci manda immagine schermata
<gip> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVRmQAzlxIW
<fabio_cc> gip, cups è installato, ma evidentemente per qualche problema il servizio di stampa non parte
<fabio_cc> gip, adesso io devo andare
<fabio_cc> gip, magari continua ad aiutarti qualcun altro
<gip> ok grazie fabio  grazie mille!!!!
<gip> provo da solo.
<gip> non con il terminale ovviamente.  Ciao!
<fabio_cc> gip, anzi no
<fabio_cc> gip, scusa mi era sfuggita una cosa
<fabio_cc> gip, mancano dei pacchetti
<gip> ok quando  posso tornare i chat e trovarti dopo le 17?
<fabio_cc> gip, sudo apt-get install cups cups-filters python-cupshelpers
<ultrasliberi> Ciao a tutti, voglio rendere eseguibile all avvio un file bash che ho scritto, come faccio?
<ultrasliberi> grazie
<gip> i  cups-bsd                                                    2.1.3-4                                       amd64        Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - BSD commands
<gip> ii  cups-client                                                 2.1.3-4                                       amd64        Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - client programs (SysV)
<gip> ii  cups-common                                                 2.1.3-4                                       all          Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - common files
<gip> rc  cups-filters                                                1.8.3-2ubuntu3.1                              amd64        OpenPrinting CUPS Filters - Main Package
<gip> ii  cups-pk-helper                                              0.2.5-2ubuntu2                                amd64        PolicyKit helper to configure cups with fine-grained privileges
<fabio_cc> scusate, errore di incollaggio
<fabio_cc> ultrasliberi, chmod +x /percorso_script
<fabio_cc> ultrasliberi, scusa, avevo letto male
<ultrasliberi> fabio grazie, ma dove l ho reso eseguibile tramite gui... adesso come faccio a renderlo avviabile all avvio?
<fabio_cc> ultrasliberi, sisi, dopo ho letto meglio, scusa
<ultrasliberi> io vado in startup, perche uso xubuntu e faccio add per aggiungere un nuovo elemento ma che scrivo?
<fabio_cc> ultrasliberi, tu lo vuoi rendere eseguibile all'avvio
<ultrasliberi> non ti preoccupare, anzi grazie
<ultrasliberi> si a ogni avvio voglio che venga eseguito il mio script bash
<fabio_cc> ultrasliberi, non uso xubuntu, ma suppongo che tu debba indicare il percorso dello script
<ultrasliberi> credo di si
<fabio_cc> ultrasliberi, allora fallo
<fabio_cc> gip, non devi incollare in canale
<fabio_cc> gip, mi dispiace ma devo andare
<gip> ok ciao!
<gip> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRJqoMvQKTk
<ultrasliberi> test
<ultrasliberi> allora /home/.miofile ma devo mettere anche l estensione ?
<gip> scusate è possibile che ubuntu 16.10 risolva problemi hardware di connessione stampanti?
<krabador> gip, potrebbe, come potrebbe essere una questione relativa al driver
<krabador> gip, fa pure una prova con il supporto di installazione di 16.10 mandato in sessione di prova
<giuliano782> buonasera atutti
<krabador> !ciao | giuliano782
<ubot-it> giuliano782: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<giuliano782> ho un problema con alsamixer, nn mi salva la configurazione che faccio
<giuliano782> come devo fare per salvare le conf?
<krabador> !dettagli | giuliano782
<ubot-it> giuliano782: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<giuliano782> ok ubot versione ubuntu 16.10  desktop installato solo ubuntu nn in dual boot
<giuliano782> per altre info nn so come reperirle
<giuliano782> provo a dare alsactl store dopo avere configurto alsamixer e mi restituisce questo errore alsactl: state_lock:125: file /var/lib/alsa/asound.state lock error: File exists
<krabador> giuliano782, apri alsamixer, fa le tue modifiche, ed una volta fatte, premi semplicemente esc
<krabador> vedi se te le tiene
<giuliano782> grazie kra, ma nn le teneva ho risolto digitando sudo alsactl store e sembra che le mantiene, devo riprovare se quando riparte le mantiene
<krabador> giuliano782, eeeh sudo
<krabador> giuliano782, cio' che riguarda l'amministazione del sistema, tendenzialmente lo vuole sempre
<Infybofh> krabador non è vero. Dipende se uno è tanto tonto da lasciare l'account root attivo, da lì è un'attimo...
<giuliano782> l'ho imparato adesso. sono un principiante con ubuntu, ma voglio imparalo. ho settato alsamixer per 5.1, devo scaricare altre app per configurarlo bene?
<krabador> Infybofh, e a quelli gli dici che sbagliando si impara.
<krabador> giuliano782, se ben supportato fai tutto ad pulse
<Carlin0> root di per se non fa danni , il danno è sempre il pebcak
<krabador> esatto
<Infybofh> Carlin0 hai invertito c e k :)
<krabador> Infybofh, in ubuntu root è disabilitato di default, senza tirare fuori il mare magno di cosa potrebbe fare un utente, questo è quanto si puo' indicare di default
<Carlin0> invertendo i fattori ...
<Infybofh> Carlin0 in questo caso però direi che è più indicato pobcac
<Carlin0> !chat | Infybofh
<ubot-it> Infybofh: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> +1
<tercese> buonasera, ho un problema non riesco a vedere un HD collegato ad un rooter (con win 10 basta che scrivo \\192.168.1.2 e mi da l'unità chiamata "volume1" così come android con il telefonino). Ho provato con dolphin ma niente come devo fare?
<cristian_c> tercese: magariusa il protocollo samba
<cristian_c> ma dipende dal router
<cristian_c> tercese: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tercese> ho installato smb4 ma niente ... tempo fa su internet avevo risolto il problema ma adesso non trovo il link
<cristian_c> tercese: dpkg -l | grep smbfs | pastebinit
<tercese> mi dice "Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura."
<cristian_c> tercese: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<cristian_c> !info smbfs
<ubot-it> Package smbfs does not exist in yakkety
<tercese> Il pacchetto smbfs non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro
<tercese> pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto
<tercese> oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<tercese> Tuttavia questi pacchetti lo sostituiscono:
<tercese>   cifs-utils:i386 cifs-utils
<cristian_c> !info cifs-utils
<ubot-it> cifs-utils (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:6.5-2ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 68 kB, installed size 199 kB
<tercese> scusate ma ho fatto qualcosa di sbagliato
<tercese> sono rientrato
<cristian_c> tercese: sì hai incollato diverse linee tutte insieme qui
<cristian_c> (non dovevi)
<tercese> lo so
<cristian_c> #eallora
<tercese> Il pacchetto smbfs non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro
<tercese> pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto
<tercese> oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<tercese> Tuttavia questi pacchetti lo sostituiscono:
<tercese> mi dice che il pacchetto smfs non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nomnato da latro pacchetto
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/326529/ubuntu-12-10-unble-to-install-smbfs
<salv154> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | salv154
<ubot-it> salv154: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<salv154> scusate si era disconesso
<cristian_c> ' It seems smbfs is deprecated and you should use cifs instead. try: sudo apt-get install cifs-utils
<cristian_c> '
<krabador> salv154, ti era stata rivolta una domanda seria nell'altro canale, l'hai letta?
<salv154> no
<krabador> salv154, come sei stato frettoloso
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> <krabador> salv154, la domanda è di tipo tecnico, o informativo?
<salv154> tecnico
<krabador> bene, allora questo è il posto giusto, se fosse stata informativa, l'altro canale era un po' piu' indicato
<krabador> salv154, vai.
<salv154> ho un compiuter che ho istallato windows 8.1
<krabador> !dettagli | salv154 trascurando la versione di ubuntu
<ubot-it> salv154 trascurando la versione di ubuntu: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<salv154> ok
<salv154> allora guardo tutto e dopo pongo la domanda
<salv154> grazie a dopo
<virtual_> #kubuntu-it
<krabador> virtual_, questo è il canale italiano per supporto a kubuntu
<krabador> !derivate | virtual_
<ubot-it> virtual_: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<tercese> fatto , ho installato cifs-utils
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> perché rimpiazza smbfs
<tercese> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> tercese: crra una directory dove vuoi montare lo storage di rete
<cristian_c> tercese: sudo mkdir /media/public
<tercese> ok
<cristian_c> tercese: è andato a segno il comando?
<Icarus9> hey
<tercese> in che senso
<cristian_c> !ciao | Icarus9
<ubot-it> Icarus9: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tercese> ho creato la directory public
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> tercese: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tercese> si è aperta una finestra fstab
<tercese> Scusatemi devo lasciare, posso contattarvi domani?
<z3n> Salve
<manman> ciao a tutti <3
<Infybofh> !ciao | vale1991
<ubot-it> vale1991: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<vale1991> c'è kabrador stasera ^.^
<Infybofh> vale1991 non saprei, prima era presente. Comunque poni la tua domanda, se è presente risponderà, altrimenti risponderà qualcun'altro.
<valevale> non mi si vedono alcuni video su chromium, credo dipenda dal flash player, come posso metterlo ?
<krabador> sei veramente sicuro di non conoscere la risposta?
<vale1991> sicura, prego
<krabador> sisi... sudo apt-get install peppeflashplugin-nonfree
<vale1991> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto sudo peppeflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<vale1991> ERROR: failed to retrieve status information from google : W: Errore GPG: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY A040830F7FAC5991 NO_PUBKEY 1397BC53640DB551
<vale1991> W: The repository 'http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable Release' is not signed.
<vale1991> E: flAbsPath on ./var/lib/dpkg/status failed - realpath (2: File o directory non esistente)
<vale1991> E: Impossibile aprire il file  - open (2: File o directory non esistente)
<vale1991> E: Problem opening
<krabador> !pastebin | vale1991
<ubot-it> vale1991: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vale1991> è caduta la connessione
<vale1991> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23433019/
<gigirock> vale1991, ma da dove hai installato chrome ?
<vale1991> dal software center
<krabador> vale1991, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> vale1991, sudo apt-get install --reinstall pepperflashplugin-nonfree | pastebinit
<krabador> vale1991, sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall pepperflashplugin-nonfree | pastebinit
<krabador> questo.
<vale1991> niente stesso errore
<vale1991> lo scarica ma nn lo riesce ad aprire o leggere
<krabador> vale1991, manda il secondo
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall pepperflashplugin-nonfree | pastebinit
<krabador> questo
<vale1991> nada :/
<vale1991> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1wxmnJB3Um
<vale1991> questo è l'errore che mi da
<krabador> vale1991, apri chromium, va qui https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<krabador> fa uno screenshot
<krabador> vale1991, se chromium è aperto riavvialo
<vale1991> ho fatto sia lo screen che riavviato, lo screen come te lo invio ?
<krabador> !image | vale1991
<ubot-it> vale1991: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> vale1991, lo screen dopo il riavvio
<vale1991> ok avevo fatto cosi
<vale1991> http://imgur.com/xPdSN0q
<krabador> vale1991, software-properties-gtk , va nella tab "altro software" , metti la spunta a "partner di canonical" , chiudi e chiudi, anche alla richiesta di aggiornare
<krabador> vale1991, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<vale1991> ce ne sono 2 di canonical
<vale1991> uno è il codice sorgente, quale faccio ?
<krabador> vale1991, entrambi o solo il primo, al tuo scopo non cambia.
<vale1991> fatto, ora ?
<krabador> vale1991, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla priorio questo nel terminale, incolla, ed incolla qui l'url risultante
<vale1991> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23433110/
<krabador> vale1991, dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<vale1991> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23433122/
<krabador> vale1991, sudo apt-get -y remove --purge flashplugin-installer pepperflashplugin-nonfree | pastebinit
<vale1991> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23433127/
<krabador> vale1991, sudo apt-get -y install adobe-flashplugin | pastebinit
<vale1991> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23433135/
<krabador> vale1991, riavvia chromium
<krabador> vale1991, riaprilo https://www.adobe.com/it/software/flash/about/
<krabador> !image | vale1991
<ubot-it> vale1991: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vale1991> http://imgur.com/1oq9ZkK
<vale1991> perfetto ora su chromium va ! grandi ragazzi, grazie!<3
<krabador> bene, tutto a posto
<vale1991> in pratica hai tolto i pacchetti che nn servivano e hai installato tutto da capo ?
<krabador> per firefox, o installi flashplugin , che ti farebbe usare 11.2.x , o installi freshplayer che ti farebbe usare questo che stai usando adesso in chromium, che firefox di base non supporta , con un workaround, oppure scarichi ed installi il plugin beta che adobe a ripreso a supportare per linux
<krabador> *ha
<krabador> se usi chromium, stai a posto
<vale1991> ah vabene ho capito, comunque ti ringrazio :)
<vale1991> la saluto, molto in gamba <3
<krabador> si, praticamente abbiamo disintallato il precedente, e reinstallato quello giusto
<krabador> per chromium
#ubuntu-it 2016-11-06
<fabio_cc> buongiorno
<fabio_cc> mi assento
<luca70> Buongiorno a tutti .... Sono nuovissimo di Linux Ubuntu 16.10. Cerco aiuto perche la connessione ad internet non va, è come se non vedesse il modem
<cristian_c> luca70: fornisci dettagli sulla macchina in questione
<luca70> Acer Aspire M1610
<cristian_c> luca70: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<luca70> CPU Intel Core 2 Duo 2 GB ddr2 NVidia GeForce 210
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> luca70: wifi o cavo?
<luca70> Cavo
<cristian_c> luca70: non va neanche il wifi?
<luca70> Ho installato ubuntu affiancato a windows 7, con window7 tutto funziona x cui escludo ogni problema hardware, con ubuntu non vedo il modem, se faccio il ping mi da "Destination Host Unreachable"
<cristian_c> luca70: non va neanche il wifi?
<luca70> Non ho provato in WiFi, è un PC desktop senza scheda WiFi
<Carlin0> luca70, se in un terminale digiti ping -c 3 google.com
<Carlin0> cosa risponde ?
<cristian_c> luca70:apri un terminale
<cristian_c> ecco
<Carlin0> ciao luca
<luca70> Ping: google.com: Nome o servizio sconosciuto
<cristian_c> luca70: apri un terminake
<cristian_c> terminale
<Carlin0> addirittura servizio sconosciuto
<luca70> Se io da firefox cerco di connettermi all''ip del router il browser mi da errore caricamento pagina - connessione non riuscita
<cristian_c> luca70: ma l'hai aperto il terminale?
<cristian_c> ma dai
<luca70> Si certo il comando l'ho digitato da terminale, quanto scritto su firefox voleva essere una informazione in più
<cristian_c> luca70: una volta aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> luca70: digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> luca70: incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | luca70
<ubot-it> luca70: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Luca70> Buongiorno a tutti, avevo scritto per il problema di connessione alla rete ho postato il risultato del comando ifconfig -a  e poi è caduta la chat
<cristian_c> Luca70: non hai postato niente
<aleset> buona sera
<aleset> qualcuno mi può dare un aiuto sul recupero della password
<aleset> per piacere
<cristian_c> aleset: di base non diamo infomrazioni del genere
<cristian_c> aleset: chi ci garantisce che il pc in tuo poseesso sia tuo?
<jarko> ciao, quale ubuntu mi consigliate per un pentium 4 d 4gb ram?
<aleset> questo è vero
<cristian_c> e che non vuoi accedere a sistemi di terzi
<aleset> ma però sto deguendo una guida ufficiale
<cristian_c> jarko: se lubuntu ci gira, sei già fortunato
<aleset> è la mia è una generica domanda sulla guida
<krabador> aleset: ma però non si dice
<jarko> un amico mi ha consigliato il 14 che è a 64bit
<krabador> jarko: a 64bit c'è da una vita
<aleset> scusa per il "ma però"
<krabador> jarko: non solo la 14,  che tra l'altro ce ne sono 2
<cristian_c> jarko: se il pentium 4 è a 32 bit , la 64 bit non ci gira
<jarko> il pentium4 D è il primo dual core a 64 bit, a me basta che faccia girare chrome e veda la scheda video poi sarei a posto
<krabador> jarko: verifica che CPU hai , infatti
<jarko> è a 64
<krabador> !dettagli | jarko
<ubot-it> jarko: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<aleset> la mia domanda è " perchè quando chiede d'inserire una password di UNIX e confermarla (punto 5 della guida). provo a scriverla ma non scrive niente?"
<krabador> aleset: non appare per sicurezza
<krabador> aleset: ma la prende... mai mandato un comando sudo con ubuntu ?
<aleset> no, sono alle prime armi
<krabador> e già devi recuperare una pass?
<jarko> pc desktop, pentium 4 D; 4gb ram; SV geforce 570 gtx 2gb ram, il suo utilizzo finale è di essere un pc per la tv in modo danavigare senza acquistare una smart tv, cerco una versione di ubuntu stabile per soddisfare una navigazione "serena
<aleset> perchè quando l'ho istallata non me la sono scritta. adesso che sto provando as istallare delle applicazioni mi chiede la pass
<aleset> e sto cercando di recuperarla, altrimenti reinstallo tutto
<krabador> jarko: puoi provare ubuntu e derivate , indiffetentemente , tutte a 64 bit
<krabador> sceglila in base a come ti trovi comodo con l'ambiente grafico
<krabador> !derivate | jarko
<ubot-it> jarko: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> !installazione | jarko
<ubot-it> jarko: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<aleset> errore di manipolazione token di autenticazione cosa vuol dire?
<krabador> aleset: che devi preoccuparti di mandare i comandi correttamente
<aleset> scusa la mia ignoranza, cosa vuoi dire?
<claudio24012> Ciao a tutti. Ho un problema con il trackpas del mio pc Dell Inspiron 15 erie 3000. Il pad è parecchio impreiso e volevo chiedere come posso risolvere? Thanks!
<claudio24012> trackpad...
<krabador> aleset: ho privati disabilitati , scrivi in canale , non vergognarti, è qui apposta
<aleset> è possibile creare un nuovo utente e cancellare quello con la password che non ricordo? perchè non capisco come mai non mi prende la nuova password
<cristian_c> claudio24012: apri un terminale
<krabador> jarko: vale anche per te
<krabador> jarko: vale anche per te , vol.2
<krabador> jarko: ho privati disabilitati , scrivi in canale , non vergognarti, è qui apposta
<jarko> oops
<claudio24012> ok ho aperto il terminale
<jarko> dicevo  me la rischio con ubuntu 16?
<jarko> o è meglio puntare su mate e lubuntu?
<aleset> cos'è il gruppo sudo?
<cristian_c> jarko: ubuntu 16.04 o 16.10? ;)
<krabador> jarko: puoi provare ubuntu e derivate , indiffetentemente , tutte a 64 bit , con l'hardware che hai postato
<cristian_c> !sudo | aleset
<ubot-it> aleset: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<krabador> jarko: come ti ho detto prima
<cristian_c> !permessi | aleset
<ubot-it> aleset: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<jarko> ok ora ci provo ;)
<krabador> jarko: fa USB delle varie versioni , e sceglila in base a quella che ti piace di piú
<cristian_c> claudio24012: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> claudio24012: xinput list | pastebinit
<aleset> grazie, ora leggo tutto
<cristian_c> claudio24012: ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi in canale , è fatto apoosta
<cristian_c> apposta
<claudio24012> ok scusa
<claudio24012> ho fatto, devo riavviare?
<cristian_c> claudio24012: no , devi mandare il link restituito dall'ultimo comando
<davidyoghi> ciao a tutti
<claudio24012> cioè? scusami sono acerbo di comandi
<cristian_c> claudio24012: sicuro di aver mandato entrambi i comandi?
<cristian_c> claudio24012: il secondo ti restituisce un link
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<claudio24012> queste sono le ultime righe
<davidyoghi> nelle mie peripezie del configurare una rete da un paio di giorni ho sempre un problema all'avvio: "Failed to start Raise network interfaces"
<cristian_c> claudio24012: non postarle qui
<claudio24012> ah ok
<cristian_c> claudio24012: il primo comando ha installato il pacchetto?
<cristian_c> dimmi solo sì o no
<claudio24012> sì
<cristian_c> claudio24012: e il secondo non ti ha restituito un link web?
<claudio24012> aspetta guardo
<claudio24012> in effetti sì ho il link web
<akis24> claudio24012: e c'è lo fai vedere sto link o lo tieni per te ?
<cristian_c> claudio24012: e non puoi condividerlo con noi?
<cristian_c> in un'epoca di condivisione globale delle informazioni
<akis24> eh la globalizzazione
<claudio24012> ok scusate sono parecchio ignorante
<claudio24012> arriva
<davidyoghi> ho letto il systemctl .... da quello che capisco non legge interfaces
<claudio24012> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23437194/
<davidyoghi> ho letto il man interfaces ma non ho visto niente che mi possa aiutare
<cristian_c> !dettagli | davidyoghi
<ubot-it> davidyoghi: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<davidyoghi> eh già...  ubuntu server 16.04, 64 bit, senza gui
<davidyoghi> installazione base, poi ho messo network manager che non c'era
<cristian_c> davidyoghi: sbaglio o non ti era stato già detto di usare nmcli? ;)
<davidyoghi> si, sto provando sia mmcli che da interfaces
<davidyoghi> in entrambi i casi vado in internet col dhcp
<davidyoghi> ma non riesco a vedere il router
<cristian_c> claudio24012: non riesco a vedere il trackpad, ma solo il touchpad
<cristian_c> strano
<davidyoghi> ping con google ok, con l'ip del router no, sono collegato al router via cavo, mi da l'accesso ad internet ma non alla lan del router
<claudio24012> ok ho sbagliato io si tratta del tocuhpad, va dove vuole lui...
<cristian_c> claudio24012: hai parlato di trackpad nel thinkpad sin dall'inizio
<aleset> scusate se vi disturbo
<davidyoghi> oggi ho riprovato con nmcli, ottenendo lo stesso risultato dell'altra volta, internet si, router no, idem con interfaces
<aleset> ho risolto il problema, ma nella guida che c'è nel sito manca un pezzo
<aleset> ecco perchè non ce la facevo
<cristian_c> claudio24012: e i trackpad sono una caratteristica distintiva proprio dei thinkpad ;)
<cristian_c> claudio24012: oh, scusami, se hai un dell, ho sbagliato
<davidyoghi> penso mi manchino dei pacchetti....
<cristian_c> davidyoghi: beh, l'ip è locale, vero?
<claudio24012> ah è vero scusami ho confuso
<davidyoghi> si
<cristian_c> claudio24012: quindi hai problemi col touchpad, giusto?
<cristian_c> davidyoghi: e se pinghi l'ip locale (ad esempio 192.158.....) del router, non risponde?
<davidyoghi> no, schermo nero totale
<claudio24012> sì è parecchio impreciso
<cristian_c> davidyoghi: se non risponde darà errore, no?
<cristian_c> claudio24012: sei andato nelle impostazioni del touchpad?
<cristian_c> claudio24012: ma sopratutto in cosa consiste esattamente l'imprecisione?
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: ma no... dopo qualche secondo lo staccavo..
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: riprovo... lo lascio un po' pensare
<cristian_c> davidyoghi: e allora si pianta, per una qualche motivo
<cristian_c> *un
<cristian_c> davidyoghi: controlla pure i log
<cristian_c> di sistema, tipo il syslog
<cristian_c> per vedere se escono problemi in merito
<cristian_c> *messaggi
<claudio24012> sì ma nelle impostazioni c'è solamente la regolazione della velocità. il problema è che se scorro il dito  molto spesso seleziona da solo il testo oppure sposta la scheda e apre una nuova finestra
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: come dicevo al caricamento vedo che mi da un "failed to start raise network interfaces"
<cristian_c> claudio24012: ok
<cristian_c> davidyoghi: se hai messo mano al file interfaces e contemporaneamente al network manager, non è una buona idea
<claudio24012> pensavo di installare un'altra versione di Ubuntu ma prima ho pensato di chiedere a voi se devo intervenire a livello del touchpad
<cristian_c> personalmente lascerei fare tutto al network manager, lasciando perdere le modifiche al file interfaces
<akis24> claudio24012: prova da live come vanno le cose prima di installare
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: su network manager ho impostato manager=true per fargli gestire interfaces
<cristian_c> claudio24012: se con un'altra versione intendi una derivata, non cambierà poi molto
<cristian_c> anzi
<cristian_c> meno opzioni grafiche per il touchpad
<claudio24012> ok, pensavo xubuntu
<claudio24012> anche perchè ho provato tre volte ad installare la 16.10 ma non c'è stato verso di terminare l'installazione
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: e in effetti editando interfaces vedevo cambiamenti, ad esempio con l'ip statico non vado neanche in internet, ho messo anche l'ip del router come dns, poi googledns
<cristian_c> claudio24012: che problemi hai con la 16.10?
<cristian_c> !network
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'network'
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: la differenza tra statico e dhcp è che col secondo ho l'instradamento del provider (fastweb)
<cristian_c> appunto, con dhcp, meglio network manager
<cristian_c> visto che l'ip cambia
<claudio24012> in pratica arrivo quasi al termine dell'intsallazione e mi vengono dati tre o quattro problemi nell'installazione di pacchetti, di conseguenza non mi installa la versione e la schermata rimane vuota. Provando a riavviare il pc mi propone di ritornare alla configurazione di fabbrica del pc...
<cristian_c> claudio24012: ma come hai fatto la live?
<claudio24012> io ho scaricato direttamente dal sito non so se è meglio così o se devo fare la chiavetta.
<claudio24012> la live?
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: comunque mi collego ad un router Dlink (non a quello di fastweb) e poi con un cavo vado a fastweb, il dhcp mi andrebbe anche bene basta vedere tutta al rete del mio router
<cristian_c> claudio24012: se fai usb, utilizza rufus
<cristian_c> !usbwin | claudio24012
<ubot-it> claudio24012: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<aleset> ho una domandina facile facile. ogni volta che installo qualcosa mi chiede la password. come faccio a levare questa opzione?
<cristian_c> claudio24012: inoltre, controlla md5 del file .iso, prima di usare rufus
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: ma come posso vedere i logsys?
<cristian_c> aleset: è una misura di sicurezza per l'utente che non deve chiedere mai
<claudio24012> io però non ho windows...
<cristian_c> aleset: permessi di amministratore per eseguire comandi di amministrazione di sistrmi
<cristian_c> sistema
<cristian_c> aleset: se avessi letto la guida linkata prima....
<cristian_c> claudio24012: allora, da ubuntu, utilizza o dd, oppure il creatore unità usb
<aleset> l'ho letta, infatti ho risolto il mio primo problema
<cristian_c> aleset: e hai capito a cosa serve?
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: quando uso questo pc (macbook) mi collego in wifi, vado in internet e vedo la mia rete, il tutto sia con lo statico che con il dhcp, quindi è un impostazione di linux
<cristian_c> davidyoghi: /var/log/syslog
<claudio24012> ok sono passaggi un po' complicati ma provo
<cristian_c> claudio24012: spetta, quale delle due soluzioni hai scelto?
<cristian_c> claudio24012: hai un dvd vergine a disposizione?
<claudio24012> no ho una chiavetta
<cristian_c> claudio24012: sei sulla 16.04 ora?
<claudio24012> e, snceramente non so come renderla bootabile
<claudio24012> un secondo che controllo
<cristian_c> claudio24012: e come hai fatto con 16.04?
<cristian_c> claudio24012: verifica pure quale sistema operativo stai utilizzando ;)
<claudio24012> eh eh
<aleset> penso di si, spiega i permessi
<claudio24012> arrivo
<claudio24012> ok ho la 14.04
<akis24> !permessi | aleset
<ubot-it> aleset: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<cristian_c> aleset: la guida sudo
<aleset> se ho ben capito mi dice di intervenire con sudo, ma dice anche se se fanno errori con sudo si può compromettere il sistema
<cristian_c> claudio24012: bene, allora
<aleset> forse è meglio che non faccio niente
<cristian_c> !md5 | claudio24012
<ubot-it> claudio24012: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5 Ubuntu e derivate: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<krabador> aleset, per modifiche al sistema, sudo. Se non sai cosa stai facendo, o sbagli qualcosa, puoi compromettere il sistema
<cristian_c> claudio24012: hai il file .iso della 16.10?
<krabador> aleset, con una chiave inglese smonti il motore della macchina, se non sai cosa stai facendo, rischi di doverla solo demolire
<claudio24012> credo di sì vado a cercarli
<aleset> infatti
<cristian_c> claudio24012: con il file iso a portata di mano, apri il link ddlla guida md5sum linkata poco fa dal bot
<cristian_c> claudio24012: e segui le istruzioni su come verificare che il file .iso non si sia corrotto durante il download
<aleset> anche se sono un inesperto devo dire che mi piace questo sistema operativo.
<claudio24012> niente non ho più i file della 16.10 proprio perchè l'altro giorno ho ripristinati il pc. il fatto è che se scarico la 16.04 e non si installa bene devo  ripristinare di nuovo?
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: voglio copiare il blog in una usb, la collego ma con lsblk prima del collegamento e dopo non vedo differenze, mi sa che non la vede proprio...
<krabador> davidyoghi, "il blog" ?
<aleset> cioè?
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: voglio copiare il LOG
<krabador> davidyoghi, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> davidyoghi, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> a pendrive inserita, incolla il risultato del secondo
<krabador> direttamente il link
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: provo... certo che ho proprio la versione base di ubuntu.... devo installare tutto...  bello bello... :-)
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: ho fatto, mi sono fidato ma non ho capito cosa ho fatto
<aleset> ciao a tutti
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: direi che non ho copiato niente, eh son proprio agli inizi annego in un bicchiere d'acqua
<cristian_c> !chi | davidyoghi
<ubot-it> davidyoghi: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<cristian_c> claudio24012: scarica la 16.10
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: dicevo che non ho copiato il log sulla usb
<cristian_c> claudio24012: e fai la verifica che ti si è detto
<cristian_c> davidyoghi: e perché lo dici a me?
<cristian_c> davidyoghi: rileggi bene con chi hai parlato prima
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: scusa l'ho dato per scontato
<cristian_c> ehhhh
<cristian_c> davidyoghi: se hai una pendrive che presenta problemi
<cristian_c> davidyoghi: davidyoghi verifica che mac os supporti bene il filesystem in uso sulla pendrive
<cristian_c> altrimenti la riformatti in un formato consono
<davidyoghi> krabador: rg
<davidyoghi> krabador: grazie
<Sacco> Ciao! Io uso la versione 16.04
<davidyoghi> cristian_c: grazie
<Sacco> Dopo gli ultimi aggiornamenti non riesco più a fare il login
<Sacco> me lo richiede continuamente senza riuscire ad entrare nel sistema
<krabador> Sacco, carica un kernel precedente
<Sacco> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<krabador> Sacco, tramite il menu grub in avvio
<davidyoghi> grazie a tutti anche per oggi, mi rifarò vivo prossimamente, buona serata
<Sacco> ho provato con un paio di versioni precedenti, ma fa la stessa cosa
<claudio24012> ok
<krabador> Sacco,  racconta tutto quello che hai fatto per intero
<krabador> Sacco, in modo da perdere meno tempo
<krabador> !dettagli | Sacco mettendo anche questi
<ubot-it> Sacco mettendo anche questi: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Sacco> Ubuntu 16.04
<Sacco> CPU Intel i5
<Sacco> RAM 8 GB
<Sacco> NVidea GTS450
<Sacco> 1 - Eseguo gli update proposti dal sistema
<Sacco> 2 - Faccio il reboot come richiesto
<Sacco> 3 - Provo a fare il login
<Sacco> 4 - Sembra entrare (scompare la maschera di login)
<krabador> Sacco, ctrl alt f1, alla finestra di login
<Sacco> 5 - Subito dopo riappare e mi richiede nuovamente il login
<krabador> Sacco, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Sacco, sudo lshw -c video | pastebinit
<krabador> se pc connesso ad internet, produrrà un link , incollalo qui
<Sacco> Ok, grazie!
<ligomat> Salve, ho un problema del touchpad del mio asus x556u...non riconosce lo scroll
<Mr_Pan> ligomat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<ligomat> Mr_Pan non lo riconosce come touchpad ma bensì come mouse
<francesca90i> buoansera
<krabador> !ciao | francesca90i
<ubot-it> francesca90i: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<francesca90i> buonasera, avrei bisogno di un auto con un pc win vista dove non riesce più a ripristinarsi, essendo stato "chiuso male" con qualsiasi live di ubuntu non riesco ad accedere al hd
<francesca90i> ho provato di tutto
<Mr_Pan> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<francesca90i> in realtà
<francesca90i> con ubuntu vorrei recuperare i dati
<Mr_Pan> è serta di recuperi...
<Mr_Pan> *serata
<krabador> francesca90i, non è che è di tua suocera ?
<francesca90i> no non è ovviamente mio
<francesca90i> vista per me non esiste
<krabador> francesca90i, allora fa venire qui il proprietario del pc
<francesca90i> perché l'ho io
<krabador> francesca90i, dischi win, in ntfs, li gestisci da win, se ci sono corruzioni nel file system che motivano il mancato accesso , le manovre possibili , si devono fare da win
<krabador> e per questo, ti è stato indicato il loro canale
<francesca90i> grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> ad entrare in quel pc ...
<francesca90i> buonaserata
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<claudio24012> ciao a tutti , ho scritto un paio di ore fa in quanto sono in difficoltà con l'installazione della 16.04 e 16.10
<claudio24012> i need help
<krabador> claudio24012, che tipo di difficoltà ?
<krabador> claudio24012, anche in italiano ;)
<claudio24012> io ho la 14.04 e non riesco a spostare la iso sulla chiavetta in quanto il creatore di avvio non funziona, rufus non mi parte nemmeno e unetbootin non funziona nemmeno lui
<claudio24012> premetto che non sono molto navigato...
<claudio24012> mi ha aiutato molto Christian ma non sono ancora riuscito a venirne fuori
<krabador> claudio24012, sudo dd if=/percorso/file.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> dove x deve essere la lettera di unità della pendrive
<krabador> claudio24012, sudo dd if=/percorso/file.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=512
<claudio24012> ho sbagliato
<claudio24012> niente mi dice file inesistente
<claudio24012> ma i file li ho scaricati
<krabador> claudio24012, in if la cartella che punta al file deve essere precisamente specidicata
<krabador> *specificaat
<krabador> in of, il device deve essere specificato precisamente, senza numero di partizione
<krabador> a device smontato
<krabador> inserito ma smontato
<krabador> cosa che per sicurezza fai con sudo umount /dev/sdxy
<krabador> dove xy sono x=lettera di device y=numero di partizione
<krabador> claudio24012, dove sta questo file iso di cui devi fare la pendrive?
<claudio24012> non sono in grado di capire questi passaggi sono troppo inesperto
<krabador> claudio24012, e gestisci un server?
<claudio24012> server?
<claudio24012> no ho un semplice pc
<krabador> molto bene
<claudio24012> sono su un canale sbagliato?
<krabador> claudio24012, dove hai messo questo file.iso?
<claudio24012> ora guardo
<claudio24012> li ho negli scariccati
<krabador> claudio24012, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<claudio24012> ok
<krabador> claudio24012, che ubuntu hai scaricato ?
<krabador> di che ubuntu vuoi fare la pendrive?
<claudio24012> ho scaricato la 16.04 e la 16.10. vorrei installare la 16.10.
<krabador> claudio24012, ls -la ~/Scaricati/ubuntu-* | pastebinit
<claudio24012> ok fatto
<krabador> incolla l'url risultante
<krabador> claudio24012, url=indirizzo web
<claudio24012> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23438482/
<krabador> claudio24012, hai già inserito la pendrive?
<claudio24012> no
<claudio24012> lo faccio?
<krabador> claudio24012, e allora che comando volevi dare, per fare la pendrive?????
<krabador> :D
<claudio24012> ok scusa
<claudio24012> ok
<krabador> volevi "spostare la iso sulla chiavetta", in una chiavetta disinserita?
<claudio24012> no no ho provato circa mezz'ora fa in tutti i modi a spostare la iso ma non sono riuscito, la chiavetta era inserita
<krabador> eeeh :D
<claudio24012> eh eh
<krabador> claudio24012, è inserita adesso?
<claudio24012> sì
<krabador> claudio24012, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> fa la stessa cosa di prima, poi.
<claudio24012> che cosa?
<krabador> susu, claudio24012 , su
<claudio24012> scusami ma sono proprio indietro con queste cose
<krabador> che ci devi fare con l'url risultante?
<claudio24012> ah ok
<claudio24012> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23438518/
<claudio24012> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23438518/http://paste.ubuntu.com/23438518/
<krabador> weee buono
<krabador> uno basta
<krabador> claudio24012, è da 32gb questa pendrive?
<claudio24012> purtroppo ho il touchpad molto impreciso...
<claudio24012> sì
<krabador> claudio24012, sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> o ti dice che non è montata, o non ti dice nulla
<krabador> che fa?
<krabador> claudio24012, mandalo una volta sola
<claudio24012> non mi dice nulla
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install pv
<krabador> quando ha finito,       sudo dd if=/home/claudio/Scaricati/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso | pv | sudo dd of=/dev/sdb
<krabador> claudio24012, copialo da qui ed incollalo nel terminale facendo molta attenzione che nel terminale sia tutto a posto
<claudio24012> ok sta scaricando
<krabador> c'è la freccetta che va a destra e sinistra ?
<claudio24012> sì
<claudio24012> ora è a 600 MB
<krabador> bene, quando il terminale torna nella condizione di ricevere altri comandi , aspetta un'altra 30 di secondi , poi stacchi la pendrive
<krabador> che sarà pronta per essere usata
<claudio24012> ti ringrazio molto
<krabador> claudio24012, ciao, ho i pvt disabilitati, scrivi tranquillamente in canale
<claudio24012> ok
<claudio24012> devo chiederti ancora una cosa
<krabador> mo chiedi pure.
<claudio24012> devo cambiare il boot giusto?
<claudio24012> cioè devo impostare il boot dalla pendrive?
<krabador> claudio24012, beh, ovviamente si, e lo puoi fare in maniera fissa, andando in bios, e settando usb come prima periferica di boot, o , se presente, tramite un tasto di menu rapido di voci di boot all'avvio
<krabador> come fare tutto questo, lo trovi nel manuale del device di cui stiamo parlando
<krabador> non sono tasti universali per tutte le macchine
<claudio24012> ok ma il fatto è che nel bios non vedo la pendrive
<krabador> claudio24012, nel bios puo' non apparire la pendrive
<krabador> in base a come è concepito il bios, ma le voci usb
<krabador> usb-disk
<krabador> usb-cdrom
<krabador> usb-fdd
<krabador> se ti tieni tutto per te, di che device stiamo parlando, si puo' rispondere genericamente ;)
<claudio24012> ah ok scusa
<claudio24012> è una kingston
<krabador> we, una kingston con il bios...
<krabador> che figata
<claudio24012> eh eh
<claudio24012> scusami
<krabador> quanto te l'hanno fatta pagare?
<claudio24012> dell inspiron 15 serie 3000
<claudio24012> ora riavvio e vediamo quanto sono bravo...
<claudio24012> sono di nuovo in panne
<claudio24012> krabador
<krabador> claudio24012, ovvero?
<krabador> che opzioni di boot hai?
<claudio24012> niente non riesco più ad entrare nel bios o nelle impostazioni all'avvio
<claudio24012> non mi appare più la scritta f2 o f12
<krabador> claudio24012, l'hai mai fatto prima d'ora?
<claudio24012> sì parecchie volte
<krabador> claudio24012, è tuo questo pc, o è qualcosa che stai cercando di recuperare?
<claudio24012> è mio l'ho comprato due settimane fa nuovo
<krabador> beh, allora spegnilo, stacca la batteria
<claudio24012> speravo di riuscire ad aggiornare perchè il touchpad è orribile e volevo vedere se migliorava
<krabador> stacca il cavo
<claudio24012> ok
<krabador> premi 2-3 volte il tasto di accensione con delicatezza
<krabador> aspetta un paio di minuti
<krabador> riattacca la batteria, il cavo, accendi e mettiti a premere f2
<claudio24012> ok grazie
<krabador> f12 potrebbe essere il tasto nel tuo caso, per il menu rapido di boot
<krabador> ma con la buona salute
<MichMich> Salve a tutti! Ho Ubuntu 12.04 e ho un problema col menù laterale: non appaiono più le icone
<krabador> MichMich, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<krabador> MichMich, riavvia
<MichMich> Posso selezionare ed aprire i singoli elementi
<MichMich> ok, provo
<MichMich> Ho provato a usare il comando sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old e poi a riavviare, ma non ha funzionato
<krabador> !unityreset | MichMich
<ubot-it> MichMich: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<claudio24012> krabador scusami
<krabador> claudio24012, hai uefi in questa macchina?
<claudio24012> cosa significa?
<krabador> !uefi | claudio24012 purtroppo questo
<ubot-it> claudio24012 purtroppo questo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MichMich> usando unity -- reset non funziona, ho già provato... inoltre la cartella org/ dento / non c'è
<claudio24012> non riesco più ad accedere al bios
<MichMich> *dentro
<krabador> claudio24012, su questo fronte non ti si puo' aiutare, in quanto va ad essere un problema hardware specifico che, specialmente se questo pc è stato acquistato 2 settimane fa, devi trattare direttamente con l'assistenza dell
<claudio24012> ok grazie di tutto
<krabador> di niente, mi dispiace
<krabador> MichMich, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> MichMich, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<MichMich> pastebinit installato, l'update però non ha funzionato. Mi ha restituito questo messaggio:
<krabador> MichMich, incolla il link prodotto dal secondo comando
<krabador> se l'hai mandato come ti ho detto
<krabador> non incollare in canale
<krabador> ti ho fatto mandare il comando in modo tale che mandi , se connesso ad internet, direttamente un link
<krabador> incolla quello
<MichMich> https://thepasteb.in/p/0ghJnB7Yq7jH5
<MichMich> W: Si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma. Il repository non è aggiornato e verranno usati i file indice precedenti. Errore GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release: Le seguenti firme non erano valide: BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C1192 Ubuntu Extras Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<MichMich> W: Impossibile recuperare http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release
<MichMich> W: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<MichMich> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23438844/
<MichMich> scusami, non credo di aver capito... io ho incollato sul terminale sudo apt-get update | pastebinit e poi ho premuto invio
<MichMich91> Sono stato costretto a cambiare nickname, chiedo scusa. Prima ero MichMich. Se avete scritto qualcosa nell'ultimo minuto l'ho perso
<krabador> MichMich91, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> MichMich91, cambia server dei repositories
<krabador> seleziona "altro" seleziona il server italiano con la dicitura garr
<krabador> chiudi correttametne
<krabador> torni nel terminale sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> MichMich91, se pastebin è correttamente installato, il comando produce in link , incolla direttamente questo qui dentro
<krabador> altrimenti fa un pastebin a mano del risultato
<MichMich91> Sta scaricando dal server, ci vorrà un pò di tempo. Devo aspettare che abbia finito o posso comunque mandare quel comando da terminale?
<MichMich91> il comando sudo apt-get update | pastebinit intendo.
<krabador> aspetta il suo link risultante
<MichMich91> il link è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/23438932/ ?
<MichMich91> dice che si è verificato un errore nel verificare la firma
<krabador> si, il link è quello, e fa un pastebin a mano dell'errore della firma
<krabador> che sembra esserci problemi con  uno di  http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release
<MichMich91> come si esegue un pastebin a mano?
<krabador> MichMich91, come hai fatto prima
<krabador> oppure con questo
<krabador> !pastebin | MichMich91
<ubot-it> MichMich91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MichMich91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23438945/
<MichMich91> @krabador ecco il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/23438945/
<krabador> MichMich91, sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 16126D3A3E5C1192
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<MichMich91> krabador ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/23439016/
<MichMich91> Ora che non mi dà più errori cosa devo fare?
<MichMich91> krabador, hai visto il link di pastebin sopra? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23439016/
<MichMich91> scusa se sono insistente, solo che non capisco se sei ancora lì
<krabador> eccomi
<krabador> MichMich91, allora sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<MichMich91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23439131/
<krabador> MichMich91, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> MichMich91, sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<MichMich91> krabador fatto
<krabador> fa un pastebin di tutto
<MichMich91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23439141/
<krabador> no
<krabador> di <krabador> MichMich91, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> <krabador> MichMich91, sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<MichMich91> così? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23439152/
<krabador> MichMich91, sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity | pastebinit
<krabador> MichMich91, al che riavvii
<MichMich91> ecco il pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/23439168/
<MichMich91> ora riavvio quindi?
<krabador> si
<MichMich91> ok
<MichMich91> krabador purtroppo le icone non sono ancora apparse
<krabador> eeeeh purtroppo... chissà che gli hai fatto...
<krabador> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<krabador> unity --reset
<krabador> al che riavvii
<MichMich91> quando riavvio, per caso devo mantenere il terminale aperto?
<krabador> il terminale aperto?
<krabador> se riavvii, riavvii.
<MichMich91> nel senso che riavvio senza prima averlo chiuso, per installare "psensor" tempo fa dovetti fare così
<MichMich91> ora riavvio
<MichMich91> krabador questo è ciò che mi restituisce usando il comando unity --reset: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23439197/
<krabador> ma li hai mandati prima o dopo il riavvio, gli ultimi 2 comandi?
<MichMich91> prima
<MichMich91> il menù funziona sempre, ma continua a non mostrarmi le icone. se poi uso unity --reset, il menù e la barra superiore scompaiono e non sono più utilizzabili
<krabador> unity --reset-icons
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> MichMich91, che ppa hai messo?
<MichMich91> cos'è il ppa?
<krabador> http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release
<krabador> questo
<krabador> che sta simpaticamente nei tuoi repositories
<krabador> !ppa | MichMich91
<ubot-it> MichMich91: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> MichMich91, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> MichMich91, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<MichMich91> primo pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23439216/
<MichMich91> seconddo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23439218/
<krabador> ok
<krabador> <krabador> unity --reset-icons
<krabador> <krabador> riavvia
<MichMich91> l'avevo provato, comunque ci riprovo lo stesso
<krabador> MichMich91, "l'avevo provato" quando?
<MichMich91> prima di provare a contattarvi
<krabador> si dicono prima i tentativi fatti
<MichMich91> hai ragione, scusami... oltre a questo, ho provato a cancellare le cartelle .compiz .config .gconf e .local nella home (trovato un un forum))
<krabador> dopo il riavvio fa uno screen e mandalo qui
<krabador> !image | MichMich91
<ubot-it> MichMich91: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MichMich91> e nient'altro, non ho voluto fare altro perché non sono molto esperto (ma va)
<MichMich91> krabador http://imgur.com/a/ct2QE
<MichMich91> la barra superiore c'è e funziona
<MichMich91> nell'immagine non compare
<krabador> hai settato cose con compizconfigsettingsmanager ?
<MichMich91> credo proprio di no
<krabador> MichMich91, allora, entra in recovery console, selezioni root
<krabador> mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> mandi questo
<krabador> successivamente   unity --reset
<krabador> riavvia.
<MichMich91> in recovery console si entra quando si avvia il pc giusto? nella lista di OS (ho anche windows) compare una voce con a fianco scritto "recovery mode""
<krabador> opzioni avanzate --- recovery mode
<krabador> dalla prima schermata di grub
<MichMich91> krabador niente...
<krabador> !ripristino | MichMich91
<ubot-it> MichMich91: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> questa, con iso di 12.04 .
<krabador> prova a vedere se creando un'altro utente, non hai questo problema .
<MichMich91> già, pensavo si sarebbe arrivati al ripristino... se io non posso ripristinarlo ora perché ho bisogno del pc per lavorare, rischio che altri file si danneggino?
<MichMich91> lo ripristinerei tre 3 settimane
<krabador> MichMich91, non rischi nulla, la /home non viene toccata
<MichMich91> ottimo
<MichMich91> provo col nuovo utente
<krabador> se ti attieni perfettamente alla guida
<krabador> dopo la creazione del nuovo utente, fa ripartire la sessione o riavvia
<MichMich91> krabador con un nuovo utente non ho ottenuto risultati
<krabador> bene, allora la cosa è radicale
<MichMich91> se usassi dpkg dalla recovery console?
<krabador> accomodati
<MichMich91> ah io non sono bravo, ho visto l'opzione e basta, comunque provo
<MichMich91> se non funziona, ripristinerò a tempo debito
<krabador> MichMich91, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<MichMich91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23439441/
<krabador> MichMich91, fa una prova disinstallando l'nvidia
<MichMich91> disinstallo, riavvio e poi riinstallo?
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> MichMich91, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<MichMich91> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23439451/
<MichMich91> C'è anche scritto "No LSB modules are available."
<krabador> sisi, lascialo dire
<krabador> MichMich91, allora,   sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> se presente sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> riavvia
<MichMich91> krabador ha funzionato!
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-30
<ryuujin> ahhhh
<damy> Caio Carlin0  .. ho un altro problema.. stavo configurando l'aspetto di ubuntu...al riavvio mi è sparita la barra in alto e quella laterale.. mi ha cambiato la foto del desktop e praticamente non posso più fae nulla, perchè non ho nulla su cui cliccare.
<Carlin0> damy, questo problema non riguarda ubuntu in quanto sistema operativo , puoi provare a chiedere in chat
<Carlin0> !chat | damy
<ubot-it> damy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<damy> ok vado in chat
<ale_> ciao a tutti. Come posso installare googleDrive su ubuntu mate 16.04 con pc MSI GP62 6QF LEOPARD PRO? Grazie
<Carlin0> ale_, non ce nulla di simile nei repo ufficiali
<ale_> quindi non si può?
<Carlin0> ale_, qui diamo supporto solo a software proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<ale_> ok grazie
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: che risposta glaciale, potevi almeno dirgli che google non rilascia drive per linux e il supporto ufficiale dice di usare il browser web https://support.google.com/drive/answer/2375082?hl=en&ref_topic=14940
<Carlin0> [Enrico], non è così semplice , in realtà ci sono dele applicazioni in giro ma google continua a cambiare cose e non funzionano più
<[Enrico]> comunque con le release più nuove di ubuntu (basate su gnome >=3.18) il support a google drive c'è stock :)
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: e io dove ho nominato altre applicazioni? Io ho solo detto "google non supporta drive su ubuntu se non con il browser web"
<Carlin0> [Enrico], se hai voglia di chiacchierare fallo in chat per favore
<[Enrico]> no non ho voglia di chiaccherare, ho solo esposto il mio disappunto per il tono di quella risposta (e di quest'ultima). Ho finito
<Carlin0> ma è così ...
<ciccioo> buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu 16.04 server. ho configurato un sito web che mi riporta questo errore: Call to undefined function curl_init()
<ciccioo> ho attivato la riga curl in php.ini
<ciccioo> riavviato apache2 ma niente
<Carlin0> damy, è andata bene l'installazione ?
<damy> si
<Carlin0> devi sistemare il wifi ?
<damy> ho fatto control alt canc sul pc sbagliato..ahh ahh  e sono uscito da qui
<Carlin0> lol
<damy> ho dovuto comuque spegnere ubuntu manualmente...
<damy> adesso è partito ma ovviamente in wi-fe non va
<Carlin0> il secure boot non l'hai + toccato vero ?
<damy> forse va aspetta
<Carlin0> forse ora che vede la scheda ti propone i driver da solo
<damy> Carlin0 funziona.. è già a posto :)
<Carlin0> ok meglio così
<damy> Grazie ancora Carlin0 :)
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Carlin0> ma hai rimesso la 17.10 ?
<damy> grazie a tutti voi per i consigli
<damy> si ho rimesso il 17.10.. per ora ho fatto il CD di solo questo.. eventualmente ho pronto xubuntu 16.10
<damy> ma credo che il xubuntu qui in uso sia aggiornato ad uno superiore
<Carlin0> la 16.10 è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> la 16.04 o la 17.04 o la 17.10
<damy> ora prima di installare qualcosa su ubuntu aspetto un bel po.. così lo lascio aggiornarsi da solo
<damy> è possibile avviare il computer direttamente in ubuntu.. senza che si apra il boot che chiede se voglio avviare ubuntu o windows?
<Carlin0> damy, ubuntu dovrebbe essere la scelta di default o sbaglio ?
<[Enrico]> è sconsigliabile togliere il menu di boot, è utile in caso di problemi
<damy> è prima di windows.. se aspetto 30 secondi senza cliccare invio parte ubuntu
<Carlin0> al massimo puoi accorciare il tempo di attesa
<damy> a si si..
<[Enrico]> si 30 secondi è tanto
<damy> infatti 30 secondi sono troppi
<damy> magari portarlo a 5
<damy> lo trovo nelle impostazioni di boot vero?
<Carlin0> damy, apri un terminale
<Carlin0> damy, sudo apt install pastebinit
<damy> Carlin0 aspetta perchè sto chattando sul PC vecchio
<Carlin0> damy, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ok entra co l'altro
<Carlin0> damy, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> damy, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<damy> Carlin0 ok
<damy> ook fatto..
<Carlin0> il link
<Carlin0> incolla qui il link che esce dall'ultimo comando
<damy> Carlin0 aspetta mi dice che pastebinit non è stato trovato
<damy> Carlin0 scusa mi devo assentatare 15 minuti.. faccio dopo..
<Carlin0> damy, magari hai sbagliato a digitare
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla dei comandi
<damy> si.. poi riprovo..
<Carlin0> vado a pappa pure io a poi
<Nobushi> salve a tutti
<Nobushi> è possibile cambiare il colore del testo del terminale, da verde a bianco?
<glpiana> Nobushi, sì, dalle preferenze del programma stesso
<Nobushi> vorrei cambiare solo quello iniziale
<Nobushi> solo il prompt
<Nobushi> es: filippo@filippo-dell-755:
<damy> si dovevo andare a papa anche io ahh ahù
<damy> tra un vado al lavoro...
<damy> tra un po
<Nobushi> glpiana dall preferenze ho visto che posso cambiare il colore ma solo quello che scrivo e quando scorre per gli aggiornamenti, ma quello del prompt non ho capito se si può cambiare da verde ad un altro colore
<damy> nel mio terminale il nome utente è verde... ma i testi che digito sono bianchi... non so se ti può risultare utile
<Nobushi> infatti, vorrei cambiare quello del terminale
<damy> ma io sono ignorante in materi di linux
<glpiana> Nobushi, io mi assento. se sei qui più tardi, vediamo cosa si può fare
<Nobushi> voglio il contrario. Terminale bianco e testo digitato verde
<damy> ho installato ubuntu ieri.. quindi non posso aiutarti.. aspetta che qualche esperto ti risponda
<Nobushi> sul testo ci sono arrivato ma il terminale non so come cambiarlo
<Nobushi> ammesso che si possa fare
<damy> il mio è bianco
<damy> tra un po vado
<damy> Carlin0 ci vediamo stasera tardi o domani.. sempre se ci sei.. tante grazie .. sei bravissimo...
<glpiana> Nobushi, se vuoi ci sono
<Nobushi> ok
<Nobushi> voglio cambiare il colore del terminale da verde a bianco, solo quello del terminale e non quello che digito perchè con quello so come fare
<glpiana> Nobushi, che terminale è? guarda sotto aiuto -> informazioni o roba simile
<Nobushi> https://imgur.com/a/h3nlq
<glpiana> Nobushi, metti su pastebin l'output del comando: cat .bashrc
<Nobushi> cat .bashrc
<Nobushi> https://pastebin.com/wn3g28Lm
<glpiana> Nobushi, io di colori ci capisco poco, per cui ti dirò come fare. poi il valore corretto del colore lo provi tu, ok?
<Nobushi> ok
<Nobushi> se è complicato lasciamo perdere
<glpiana> Nobushi, no, non è complicato. scrivi: cp .bashrc .bashrc_bak
<glpiana> Nobushi, dopodichè scrivi: gedit .bashrc
<Nobushi> ok
<Nobushi> si aperta la finestra
<glpiana> Nobushi, vai alla riga 47: #force_color_prompt=yes
<glpiana> Nobushi, togli il #
<Nobushi> come faccio ad aggiungere in numeri sulle righe? Devo anadare a cercarla
<glpiana> Nobushi, cerca sotto "Visualizza"
<Nobushi> ok, è sulla riga 46
<Nobushi> ho cancellato #
<glpiana> Nobushi, due minuti
<glpiana> Nobushi, ora scendi intorno alla riga 60:     PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<Nobushi> ok
<glpiana> Nobushi, il 32 che vedi è il colore del prompt. se non ti piace, provi a cambiarlo lì. ora salva il file e apri un terminale per vedere cosa è cambiato
<Nobushi> parli del 32m
<Nobushi> torno tra un attimo, scuami glpiana
<Turppen> a tutti, dopo l'aggiornamento alla 17.10 il compressore predefinito non è più gestore di archivi. Come posso impostarlo per fare in modo che quando clicco con il tasto destro su dei file -> Comprimi... mi si apra la maschera con le "Altre  opzioni" per impostare una password all'archivio zip? Attualmente posso solo selezionare il formato zip tar.xz
<Turppen>  o 7z
<Nobushi> glpiana sei ancora disponibile?
<Nobushi> s
<glpiana> yes
<Nobushi> ho fatto quello che mi hai detto ma non è cambiato niente
<glpiana> Nobushi, hai aperto un nuovo terminale?
<Nobushi> si
<Nobushi> ho cambiato il 32 con 10
<glpiana> Nobushi, e non cambia?
<Nobushi> aspetta, sto provando
<Nobushi> ok
<Nobushi> funziona :-D
<Nobushi> grazie, sei un grande
<Nobushi> il 32 modificato con il 10 potrebbe causare qualche problema? Io ho messo un numero a caso 10
<glpiana> Nobushi, non credo proprio. io l'ho provato ora e non è esploso nulla
<Nobushi> ahahaha sei forte :-D Se Linux esplode allora sarebbe pericoloso
<Nobushi> ho fatto l'aggiornamento all'ultima versione di skype per ubuntu 16.04 ma la webcam non funziona, qualcuno sa come aiutarmi? Grazie
<glpiana> Nobushi, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat , qui non c'è supporto su software esterno
<Turppen> Nessuno  sa come risolvere il mio problema?
<cicciooo> Buon pomeriggio, ho un server locale ubuntu 16.04 e in alcuni siti web (non tutti) mi da un errore (0
<cicciooo> Call to undefined function curl_init() ) Qualcuno puo aiutarmi a risolvere?
<cicciooo> ho trovato sul web la risposta:  sudo apt-get install php7.0-curl
<cicciooo> buona serata
<eeeirs1> computer con adattatore wifi n esterno quando installo ubuntu si collega a internet (non durante l'installazione) ma non riesco a naviagare (il browser mi da errore)
<abcd1d1> qualcuno mi aiuta??
<abcd1d1> ubuntu dice che c'è connessione a internet ma in pratica non funziona (scrivo da windows in questo momento)
<shez> salve a tutti
<shez> qualcuno sa darmi delle delucidazione in merito alla funzione "controllo connessione di rete" su ubuntu 17.10?
<Mr_Pan> shez, descrivi il problema
<shez> Mr_Pan, nessun problema, volevo solo aver informazioni in merito, visto che l'icona della connessione di rete in alto a destra dello schermo si presenta con il mezzo busto di una persona e un punto interrogativo...
<Mr_Pan> shez, ma quella non e' l icona della connessione di rete
<Mr_Pan> io uso xfce ma quello che dici tu credo sia relativo a qualche account
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu
<shez> ora sono comparsi tre quadratini con al centro una barra.....
<Mr_Pan> shez, puoi fare uno screenshott e mandarlo qua
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<shez> ok
<shez> https://prnt.sc/h40osb
<shez> ora non c'è più...
<shez> al suo posto c'è l'icona delle connessioni di rete
<MarcoG> Buona sera a tutti
<MarcoG> Scusate se farò degli errori di forma,ma non sono pratico di chat
<peppe124ub> MarcoG descrivi il problema
<MarcoG> qualcuno mi può aiutare su un problema di aggiornamento da 15,10 a 16,04? Grazie infinite
<peppe124ub> ma la 15.10 è scaduta da un po' non so come ti faccia aggiornare decentemente
<Mr_Pan> peppe124ub, e' passat a 16.04..
<Carlin0> MarcoG, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoXenial
<peppe124ub> ma a quanto pare afferma di aver avuto un problema
<peppe124ub> MarcoG spiega...
<MarcoG> non lo sapevo,grazie , che dovrei fare secondo voi?
<Carlin0> leggere la guida che ti ho linkato MarcoG
<peppe124ub> Se non so qual è il problema come posso?
<peppe124ub> Carlin0 l'utente era venuto prima?
<MarcoG> Grazie Carlin0
<MarcoG> iIl problema peppe124ub è che non mi porta a termine l'aggiornamento e mi dice di aprire il terminale e scrivere ubuntu-bug ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<MarcoG> l'ho fatto ma mi dice che il problema è gia stato affrontato qui
<MarcoG> ..quindi eccomi!
<Carlin0> MarcoG, facci vedere una immagine di quanto dici ...
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<peppe124ub> ma ti chiede di installare qui pacchetti?
<MarcoG> mi propone l'aggiornamento ad una versione disponibile più recente la 16,04 appunto
<MarcoG> accetto l'aggiornamento, mi chede password amministratore, la immetto e comincia
<MarcoG> poi si blocca dopo aver scaricato ...
<MarcoG> asp che ci riprovo...ho un lapsus
<Carlin0> MarcoG, ti ho chiesto di farci vedere cosa ti appare quando si blocca per favore
<MarcoG> Carlin0 non so come fare  a farvi vedere
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mr_Pan> MarccoG premi il tsto Stampa
<MarcoG> ah ok scusa
<MarcoG> ma poi come devo fare
<MarcoG> dopo stampa
<Carlin0> la carichi nel sito MarcoG
<Carlin0> !image | MarcoG leggi qui
<ubot-it> MarcoG leggi qui: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<MarcoG> scusa, per voi sono cose normalissime,ma per me sono novità
<peppe124ub> vai su quel sito, carichi un'immagine e poi ci dai il link
<MarcoG> boh
<peppe124ub> clicca su: https://imgur.com/
<MarcoG> http://prntscr.com/h41mwk
<MarcoG> forse ce l'ho fatta
<Mr_Pan> si
<Carlin0> MarcoG, se scrivi in un terminale dpkg -l | grep pastebinit
<Carlin0> MarcoG, risponde qualcosa ?
<MarcoG> provo
<MarcoG> niente
<MarcoG> non risp niente
<Carlin0> capito ...
<peppe124ub> sudo apt update
<Carlin0> MarcoG, e se scrivi ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> risponde ?
<peppe124ub> è banale ma tentar non nuoce
<peppe124ub> e poi sudo apt upgrade
<MarcoG> marco@marco-ISTART-8400C:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<MarcoG> google-chrome.list
<MarcoG> google-chrome.list.distUpgrade
<MarcoG> google-chrome.list.save
<MarcoG> megasync.list
<MarcoG> megasync.list.distUpgrade
<shez> rieccomi
<shez> Mr_Pan, esiste una guida o una pagina che spiega questa nuova funzionalità?
<Carlin0> shez, ma il problema quale sarebbe , che è cambiata la grafica di una icona ?
<Carlin0> non seguivo ...
<Mr_Pan> shez, mi sembra tutto a posto ...quale nuova funzionalita??"?
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, https://prnt.sc/h40osb
<Mr_Pan> e la strana icona non si vede dallo screenshot
<shez> La "nuova" impostazione: Impostazioni->Privacy->Controllo connessione di rete
<shez> appena connesso compare un icona con una mezzo busto con un punto di domanda poi l'icona di rete ma per far avvenire il passagio ci voglio alcuni minuti
<shez> volevo sapere se la cosa era dovuto a questo "controllo" e in cosa consisteva, la spiegazione che è che permette di rilevare i captive-portal, ma genera ulteriore traffico di rete.
<shez> volevo avere migliori delucidazioni in merito.
<shez> ecco perchè ho chiesto se esistono guide o pagine dedicate.
#ubuntu-it 2017-10-31
<janparac> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> janparac, buongiorno
<janparac> qui si puo' chiedere assitenza per problema su mio notebook client?
<Mr_Pan> ù!chiedi
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<janparac> anzi, approfitto per chidere: ci sono dei posti "ufficiali" oltre a questa chat per risolvere problemi su pc linux (anche a pagaemnto)
<janparac> passando alla domanda vera:
<Mr_Pan> janparac, questo e' il cnaale di supporto per ubuntu
<janparac> si', ho ubuntu
<janparac> come distro
<janparac> ho fatto purge per sbaglio del pacchetto xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, quindi ora la tastiera non funziona piu' (tutto il resto del sistema direi di si)
<janparac> al momento ho rpovato a fare chroot da una chiavetta live
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<janparac> @Mr_Pan, il ripristino mi sembra un po' drastico/rischioso?
<Mr_Pan> janparac, ok
<glpiana> janparac, col chroot non riesci a installare quel pacchetto?
<janparac> @Mr_Pan ho anche provato ad accedere da recovery mode, ma mi sembra di finire nello stesso punto in cui mi blocco con chroot ovvero che non riesco a fare apt-get install
<janparac> poiche' da un problema penso di connessione
<glpiana> janparac, il chroot lo fai con tutti i bind necessari?
<janparac> si' ho messo i bind su proc, sys, ecc...
<janparac> l'errore e' qualcosa tipo "failed to fetch"
<glpiana> janparac, in chroot prova ping -c3 www.google.it   così vediamo se è connesso
<janparac> (anche in questo caso ho provato gia' soluzioni quali editare /etc/resolveconf)
<janparac> @glpiana non riesco a pingare google
<glpiana> janparac, sulla live la connessione c'è?
<janparac> (prova fatta ieri, non posso eseguire prove "live" adesso poiche' sto usando lo stesso PC con problema bootato da un altro OS :) pero' mi prendo nota delle vostre proposte)
<janparac> @glpiana : bella domanda e sono imbarazzato: la live non si connette...
<glpiana> janparac, senza connessione della live non puoi pretendere connessione in chroot.
<janparac> pero' me ne sono fregato della connesione della live e ho fatto chroot. A quanto pare non ho fatto bene....
<glpiana> janparac, quando hai avviato da recovery, hai scelto l'opzione di attivare la rete prima di dare apt-get?
<janparac> @glpiana, perfetto, buona scoperta (per me)
<janparac> @glpiana da Recovery ho selezionato network. Lui ha splashato una sequenza di cose tipo "impossible to...." per circa 10 righe...e poi usciva
<glpiana> janparac, il pc era collegato col cavo?
<janparac> certo! ethernet
<glpiana> janparac, intanto quello che puoi provare a fare è riuscire a collegarti alla rete con la live e poi rifare chroot. se proprio non va in rete bisognerà analizzare più approfonditamente la situazione
<janparac> ok @glpiana
<janparac> quando ho fatto la prova con la live (a differenza di recovery) ero da WIFI e non da ethernet
<janparac> magari con ethernet si connette subito
<janparac> in automatico
<glpiana> janparac, probabile
<gigirock> anche perche' dalla live via wifi non conosce la pass......
<janparac> @gigirock ho provato a metterla (ovviamente)
<janparac> (scusate se continuo a mettere inutili @, e' l'abitudine di altre chat)
<gigirock> janparac, sono arrivato da poco ma il problema e' che dalla live non va il wifi ?
<Carlin0> janparac, ma sto pacchetto  xserver-xorg-input-synaptic nei repo non ce ...
<salvo> chiedo aiuto per un problema audio su ubuntu 16.04 lts l'audio va solo su hdmi come posso cambiare visto che non ho dispositivi hdmi audio, mi serve far funzionare l'audio analogico della MB per favore
<[Enrico]> salvo: c'è modo di farlo dai settaggi nel menu in alto a destra, ma io trovo più comodo usare il tool pavucontrol. Provalo è comodo
<salvo> mi da tutto unplugged anche se le cuffie sono collegate
<[Enrico]> salvo: a volte le riporta come unplugged, ma potrebbe funzionare
<[Enrico]> devi provare a selezionarle
<[Enrico]> assicurati che i volumi nella sezione output siano alti
<[Enrico]> a volte bisogna anche smanacciare un po' con alsamixer da terminale
<[Enrico]> salvo: che computer è?
<salvo> assemblato fisso, alsamixer non salva la configurazione dell'abilitazione dei moduli (tipo quello delle cuffie su audio analogico) anche se do sudo alsactl store
<salvo> inoltre il volume delle cuffie me lo lascia abilitare ma non alzare
<salvo> e tutti gli stream audio vengono ridirezionati a hdmi audio della scheda grafica nvidia
<Um0nd0> salve
<M4rco> Buonasera a tutti! Ho installato l'ultima versione ubuntu da pendrive e credo di avere problemi col touchpad che pare non scorrere molto bene. Con la precedente versione non ho avuto alcun problema. Qualcuno potrebbe indicarmi come procedere?
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-01
<PaoloP> Buongiorno,
<PaoloP> Ho appena installato Ubuntu 17.10 su VirtualBox, su Mac OS X 10.13 (High Sierra). C'è un fastidioso problema con la grafica: l'immagine dell'intero sistema operativo viene spesso riaggiornata a scatti, con un fastidioso effetto glitch. È un problema conosciuto ? Grazie
<PaoloP> (Ho installato i VirtualBox Add-Ons, ma il problema persiste. Possibile si tratti di un problema di driver della scheda grafica?)
<Nimix000> Ciao a Tutti
<Nimix000> Sono nuovo della chat e del mondo Linux
<Nimix000> Vorrei installare questa versione su un po’ dove è pre installato Windows 10
<Nimix000> Potete darmi una mano ?
<Nimix000> Tutti ancora a letto ? ;-)
<ubuntu-mate> ciao,ho un pc samsung R730 che NON vuole installare ubuntu 17.10 mate. Controllo disco mi dice OK ma quando installo si blocca con errori.  Premetto che prima avevo ubuntu mate 16.04 ed anche con quello mi dava errori, non funzionava chrome e ogni tanto mi dava errore ma funzionava.Possibile che questo pc abbia qualche componente incompatibile con ubuntu?
<doomed> salve devo modificare una stringa di un file del browser di Opera , ho letto che bisogna essere root per aprire quel file , ma nonostante ho dato i comandi da root  , mi dice " permesso negato"
<doomed> questo e il comando che ho dato root@phobia-grind:~# /usr/share/applications/opera.desktop
<doomed> bash: /usr/share/applications/opera.desktop: Permesso negato
<gigirock> doomed, magari neache root puo' modificare quel file cmq con quel comando cosa volevi fare ?
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> !info opera
<ubot-it> Package opera does not exist in xenial
<[Enrico]> doomed: opera non è un software fornito dai repository ubuntu ufficiali, quindi è fuori dal tema di questo canale. Tuttavia puoi passare al canale #ubuntu-it-chat e possiamo continuare la conversazione li :)
<doomed> ok
<doomed> scusate come si entra nell 'altro canale?
<[Enrico]> doomed: scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> o semplicemente clicca sopra alla scritta #ubuntu-it-chat molti client riconoscono che è un canale dal fatto che comincia con #
<gigirock> si lo ho
<gigirock> reboot
<gioci> salve vorrei sapere se su un pc a 32bit si possa installare ubuntu a 64bit
<Mr_Pan> gioci, direi prorpio di no
<Guest17072> raga che memoria devo mettere su notebook asus x54c
<Carlin0> !chat | Guest17072
<ubot-it> Guest17072: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dextm80> ciao a tutti
<Guest38517> ciao, non riesco ad installare ubuntu mate 17.10 su computer samsung R730, a qualcuno di voi è mai successo?
<Tom1983> Ciao a tutti, sto cercando di istallare ubuntu ultima versione su un pc windows da chiavetta usb.
<Tom1983> L'istallazione mi si blocca sempre su configurazione di apt. Perchè?
<Tom1983> Cosa posso provare? Una versione piu vecchia?
<Tom1983> Aiutooooo
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-02
<CyberKemoon> Buona sera! io sto riscontrando problemi con l'installazione del sistema operativo... ho provato con ogni tipo di settaggio del bios, ma l'installazione si ferma sempre alla pagina dei 5 puntini sotto la scritta ubuntu dopodichè il tutto si blocca... il mio pc è un asus n752v
<CyberKemoon> sapete per caso darmi qualche dritta?
<N3mo> Buongiorno, se perfavore riusciste a dare un occhio a questo post e magari suggerire qualche sluzione ve ne sarei molto grato. garzie https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=624287&p=5019357#p5019357
<Carlin0> N3mo, spiega il problema se vuoi
<[Enrico]> N3mo: ti do la mia opinione personale: io ho smesso di usare Kubuntu in quanto ho riscontrato molti bug non risolti, anche quando la soluzione è disponibile. Sicuramente la 16.04 è stata una delle release peggiori nella storia di Kubuntu (ci sono state turbolenze nella community in quel periodo e il leader del progetto è stato mandato via dal CEO di Canonical in persona)
<[Enrico]> N3mo: ti posso consigliare di provare la 17.10, avendo software più aggiornato probabilmente hanno risolto i crash che c'erano nella 17.10. Oppure cambia DE, purtroppo KDE in Ubuntu non è molto ben mantenuto. Hai due alternative altrimenti: abilitare il repo dei backport per avere un KDE più aggiornato, oppure abilitare i repo di neon per avere KDE direttamente dai developer KDE... non li ho mai provati quindi non so
<[Enrico]> conta che io fino alla 14.04 avevo tutta la mia famiglia su Kubuntu. Quando la 14.04 è andata EOL (KDE è mantenuto solo 3 anni, come molte altre cose) ho deciso di passarli ad una distribuzione diversa da Ubuntu dove KDE (in mia personale opinione) è mantenuto meglio
<ryuujin> approvo cio' che dice [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> grazie :)
<ryuujin> :D
<[Enrico]> sinceramente spero per la 18.04
<Carlin0> meno il fatto dei repo esterni ... almeno qui nel canale ufficiale di supporto
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: beh l'ho data come alternativa possibile, non l'ho raccomandata
<[Enrico]> io ho raccomandato la 17.10
<Nobushi> buongiorno a tutti, come faccio a capire se la mia versione di buntu 16.04.3 è DEB o RPM
<Carlin0> Nobushi, ma il problema quale sarebbe ?
<Nobushi> per installare Skype
<Carlin0> ubuntu si basa su debian quindi usa i deb
<Nobushi> sul sito marcobox.org ho trovato scritto un commento dove bisogna scrivere il seguente comando
<Nobushi> sudo dpkg -i skypeforlinux-64.deb
<Carlin0> !chat | Nobushi
<ubot-it> Nobushi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lottoale> buongiorno, sto lavorando su chiavetta usb che non mi ha mai dato problemi ma oggi se provo a fare quasiasi cosa tipo rinominare una cartella, modificare un documento o aggiungere nuava cartella mi da questo errore
<lottoale> errore nel creare la directory file system di sola lettra
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, e' chiaro l errore ... il FS e' montato in sola lettura per cui non puoi scrivere nulla ...
<lottoale> non capisco, sembra che la chiavetta sia bloccata ma non c'e nessun sistema di protezione dati che io sappia
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, non e' la chiavetta ad essere bloccata e' il FS ad essere montato in sola lettura
<lottoale> e quindi cosa devo fare? io inserisco solo la chiavetta nella porta come ho sempre fatto...
<[Enrico]> lottoale: probabilmente la chiavetta si è corrotta, il file system è danneggiato e viene montato in sola lettura
<[Enrico]> lottoale: puoi fare il paste dell'output del comand dmesg?
<[Enrico]> !paste | lottoale
<ubot-it> lottoale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<[Enrico]> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lottoale> scusa, cosa devo incollare in parole semplici?
<[Enrico]> se usi pastebinit de eseguire questo nella terminale: dmesg | pastebinit
<[Enrico]> ti da un URL, devi copiare quello
<Mr_Pan> scappato
<lottoale> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYBOQnqL0iE
<lottoale> ho incollato la stringa suggerita sul teminale e mi è uscito questo...non so se ho fatto giusto
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, esattamwnte come detto da [Enrico] ... 60.698050] FAT-fs (sdb1): Volume was not properly unmounted. Some data may be corrupt. Please run fsck.
<lottoale> che devo fare?
<lottoale> fsck?
<Ab3L> lottoale: fsck /dev/sdb1
<Ab3L> lottoale: poi vedi che numero ti dà.
<[Enrico]> lottoale: Ab3L: prima di fare un fsck bisogna sempre smontare il file system
<lottoale> scusate, ero uscito un attimo, ho compiuto un azione forse poco ortodossa ovvero
<lottoale> scaricare tutto il contenuto della chiavetta sul desktop
<lottoale> formattare la chiavetta
<lottoale> smontarla e reinserirla
<lottoale> ricopiare dal desktop alla chiavetta
<lottoale> ora funziona tutto...ho fatto male?
<gigirock> aiuto
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, non funziona cosi ...
<Mr_Pan> lottoale, la chiavetta devi ricrearla da capo ...
<lottoale> cioè?
<gigirock> ho "copiato" il contenuto di un ssd su di un altro ssd con clonezilla ma adesso ho grub rescue all'avvio... , dalla live "vede" le partizioni pero' non le monta e non le usa , il disco aveva un normale dual boot con win7 ubuntu e la partizione per il ripristino del disco
<gigirock> boot repair va in loop infinito ... procedo con chroot ?
<gigirock> ma fsck /dev/sda_dove c'e' ubuntu non dovrebbe sistemare la partizione ?
<[Enrico]> lottoale: hai fatto bene :)
<[Enrico]> anche quello risolve
<[Enrico]> formattare elimina l'errore del file system (e anche il suo contenuto)
<[Enrico]> comunque sia un fsck risolve questi problemi facilmente senza dover formattare di solito
<gigirock> [Enrico], dici a me ?^
<[Enrico]> gigirock: no, parlavo con lottoale
<lottoale> ...in ogni caso grazie a tutti...sempre disponibili
 * frapox prova
<janparac> salve pinguini, riporto problema (gia' scritto ieri): non funziona piu' la tastiera, causa (presunta) rimozione del pacchetto xserver-xorg-xinput-synaptics
<janparac> quindi faccio chrott da usb live (da cui to scrivendo)
<janparac> mi connetto ethernet
<janparac> faccio apt-get install del suddetto e mi dice che e' gia' presente nella sua ultima versione ggggrrr, altre idee?
<janparac> 1)rimuover il "concorrente" xserver-xorg-xinput-libinput
<janparac> 2)usare keyboard-configuration
<janparac> che ne pensate?
<janparac> aggiornamento:
<janparac> il comando xinput fornisce come output: No protocol specified. Unable to connect to X server
<Carlin0> janparac, che ubuntu è ?
<janparac> il 16 Carlin0
<Carlin0> mi sa che fai prima a ripristinare
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<janparac> no Carlin0 se avessi voluto ripristinare/reinstallare non sarei qui a chiedere aiuto :)
<janparac> a naso, non dovrebbe essere un problema insuperabile
<Carlin0> ok come non detto , ma da ieri che giri a quest'ora avresti sistemato cmq
<Carlin0> poi fai tu
<janparac> no, ieri alla fine non ho fatto nulla :)
<janparac> qualche idea?
<Mr_Pan> ripristino
<janparac> ripristino il sistema per aver rimosso un apcchetto?
<janparac> non posso rischiare di perdere i sotware installati con licenza, i file, le configurazioni, ecc...
<Mr_Pan> janparac, fai un backup -- salva i file ...
<Mr_Pan> cosa hai instalalto  ?  ?
<janparac> alla fine ho risolto :ho reinstallato un pacchetto mancante xserver-...-libinput e keyboard-reconfigure, non so quale dei due sia stata effetticamente la soluzione
<janparac> grazie a chi ieri mi ha spiegato che per far funzioanre la rete da live serve il cavo :)
<Mr_Pan> janparac, non necessariamente ma e' consigliato soprattuto se la wifi non viene riconosciuta "al volo"
<trytry9> ciao
<Mr_Pan> trytry9, ciao
<trytry9> dovrei installare eucalyptus su virtualbox, dove trovo il file .iso?
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<trytry9> dove posso chiedere?
<Mr_Pan> !info eucalyptus
<ubot-it> Package eucalyptus does not exist in xenial
<Mr_Pan> trytry9, devi passare nel canale chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<trytry9> va bene
<Benedetto1603> Buona sera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao Benedetto1603
<Benedetto1603> Chi può aiutarmi...improvvisamente sbagliando a premere qualche tasto della tastiera mi si è ruotato lo schermo di 180 gradi ...come farlo tornare normale?
<Benedetto1603> 😂😂😂😂
<Mr_Pan> Benedetto1603, sei su ubuntu ?
<Benedetto1603> Si ho già visto il topic di Windows😂😂io sono su ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> prova ctrl+alt+frecce direzionali
<CyberKemoon> Buona sera! io ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu sul mio notebook (asus n752v)... dopo aver selezionato il try compare la pagina di caricamento con la scritta ubuntu e i 5 pallini e si ferma li...
<Benedetto1603> Non va
<Mr_Pan> CyberKemoon, si sei gia passato con lo stesso problema
<CyberKemoon> si, ieri sera, ma nessuno ha risposto :(
<Mr_Pan> CyberKemoon, all avvio della live prova a premere F4 e seleziona nomodeset
<CyberKemoon> prima di selezionare il try?
<Mr_Pan> CyberKemoon, si
<Mr_Pan> e s enon va riavvia e prova no acpi
<CyberKemoon> ci provo! grazie mille Mr_Pan!
<Benedetto1603> Qualche altro modo?
<Mr_Pan> Benedetto1603, dall apposito menu ma so se riesci ...
<Mr_Pan> capovolgi lo schermo :D e poi da menu lo sistemi
<Benedetto1603> Come😂😂😂
<Benedetto1603> Dove devo andare per farlo dalle impostazioni?
<Mr_Pan> Benedetto1603, ctrl + alt + frecce su/giu non funziona ?!
<Mr_Pan> Benedetto1603, che versione di ubuntu stia usando  ?
<Benedetto1603> No mi fa cambiare le schermate aperte
<Benedetto1603> 17 aggiornata
<Mr_Pan> 17.10  ?
<gigirock_> Devi andare impostazioni schermo
<gigirock_> Mi pare si chiama monitor in ubu
<Benedetto1603> Si
<Benedetto1603> Mi fa scegliere solo la risoluzione
<Benedetto1603> Frequenze
<Benedetto1603> E mod notturna
<Mr_Pan> Benedetto1603, non hai una cosa tipo questa    http://i.imgur.com/cw9QmO6.png
<Benedetto1603> No purtroppo😂
<Mr_Pan> Benedetto1603, sarei curioso di sapere cosa hai fatto ...
<Benedetto1603> Bhe anche io 😂😂😂
<Benedetto1603> Ma è possibile farlo da terminale?
<Benedetto1603> Ragazzi ancora qualche idea?
<Mr_Pan> Benedetto1603, forse con xradr >> qui una guida del 2012   ma dovrei leggere con calma e ora non posso
<Benedetto1603> Ok risolto
<Nicolas> buona sera a tutti
<Nicolas> vorrei installare un su ubuntu 16.10 gnuplot nizia con l'installazione ma si blocca e mi dà l'errore: impossibile installare, il pacchetto linux-headers-4.8.0-49 deve essere reinstallato ma non è possibile trovarne un archivio.
<Carlin0> Nicolas, la 16.10 è fuori supporto
<Nicolas> quindi è questo il motivo?
<Carlin0> !info gnuplot
<ubot-it> gnuplot (source: gnuplot): Command-line driven interactive plotting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.6-3 (xenial), package size 6 kB, installed size 33 kB
<Carlin0> Nicolas, devi installare o la 16.04 o 17.04 o la 17.10
<Nicolas> a ok
<Nicolas> grazie
<epizefiri> Ciao
<epizefiri> ho un problema con una derivata di ubuntu, sul loro canale irc la situazione è alquanto morta
<epizefiri> dove potrei chiedere? è ubuntu budgie
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mr_Pan> epizefiri, passa su chat ..  budgie non e' una derivata ufficiale ubuntu
<epizefiri> @Mr_Pan, ho risolto con il loro canale gitter :) grazie
<Mr_Pan> epizefiri, perfetto :D
<LuckyLuck> Ciao a tutti
<LuckyLuck> Volevo chiedere se c'è un programma per ubuntu che sia comandbile  voce
<LuckyLuck> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-03
<Damy> ome accendere la retroilluminazione a led della tastiera con ubuntu
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> come facico a leggere una partizione criptata in fase di installazione?
<sacarde> da un cdlive
<glpiana> sacarde, criptata con che programma?
<sacarde> in fase si installazione
<sacarde> non so
<glpiana> sacarde, prova a leggere qui https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta
<sacarde> temo che per la partizione (in fase di installazione) sia un po diverso
<sacarde> credo
<[Enrico]> sacarde: prova con cryptsetup open <device> --type luks
<[Enrico]> ehm scusa cryptsetup open <device> luks-partition --type luks
<[Enrico]> a quel punto ti crea il link /dev/mapper/luks-partition che è il device decriptato
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> ok provo
<[Enrico]> e lo puoi montare normalmente
<[Enrico]> ora non sono sicuro che l'installazione usi LUKS di default, sto tirando a indovinare
<sacarde> eh
<sacarde> faro delle prove
<doomed> buongiorno ho un problema con virtualbox , non riesco ad aggiornarlo alla nuova versione,ho scaricato il file .deb provo ad installarlo ma alla fine mi da errore. uso Gnome 16.04
<glpiana> doomed, disinstalla la versione vecchia anzitutto
<doomed> ah ok
<doomed> glpiana ma se lo disinstallo perdo la distro che ho installato sopra?
<[Enrico]> doomed: no, quella è in un file immagine. Disintallare un programma toglie solo il programma, non i file che ha generato dopo l'installazione
<[Enrico]> tipo se disinstalli il lettore di immagini jpeg non ti rimuove tutte le immagini jpeg che hai sul computer
<frankii> buongiorno a tutti
<frankii> ho un problema con un pc
<frankii> vorrei aggiornare il sistema ma nn ricordo la psw
<frankii> come posso fare?
<doomed__> glpiana grazie dell'aiuto ora e tutto ok ho fatto come mi dicevi tu
<aiuto> salve a tutti per farla breve ho provato ad eliminare xubuntu da synaptic e ho eliminato file essenziali o almeno credo sicche quando ho riacceso mi da il messaggio"the system is running in low graphic mode ecc...
<aiuto> ho provato con sudo update prima e poi con dpkg ma nulla di che
<aiuto> ho riprovato con update e install -f ma niente insomma mi dice sempre impossibile recuperare o non installato
<aiuto> sapete consigliarmi qualcosaltro???
<glpiana> aiuto, per potere installare il sistema deve essere in rete. sei collegato via cavo?
<aiuto> no ho la rete wifi ma non so se sono collegato sto provando a farlo col comando nmcli d wifi ma non riesco
<glpiana> aiuto, collega il pc col cavo
<aiuto> cavo?
<aiuto> scusa  l'ignoranza
<glpiana> cavo di reteethernet
<aiuto> non ce l'ho
<aiuto> sto provando ad usare il comando --fix-missing ma mi dice "impossibile recuperare e impossibile risolvere su tantissimi programmi
<glpiana> devi avere la connessione per risolvere sta situazione, a meno che tu riesca a collegarti via wifi, cosa su cui non so aiutarti
<aiuto> ok vedo cosa posso fare
<Mandzu77> Salve,esiste un modo per eseguire la pulizia delle testine alla stampante sotto Ubuntu?Modello Brother DCP-J525W,grazie.
<LostInMyHead> Domanda rapida> lapartizione swap  ancora
<LostInMyHead> ]obbligatoria per l-uso dell-ibernazione o pu; andare anche il file
<LostInMyHead> scusate tastiera non in italiano
<ilpianista> 'sera, potete per cortesia eliminare questa pagina? https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Bash e' del mio stra-vecchio account :-)
<ilpianista> sto chiedendo da una settimana in #ubuntu-it-doc, ma nada
<Carlin0> ilpianista, questo è il canale dedicato al supporto
<ilpianista> Carlin0: mi hanno mandato qui da #ubuntu-doc con la speranza che ci sia qualche admin
<Carlin0> amministrano loro la cosa
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-04
<ilfe98> Ragazzi buongiorno,ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<Carlin0> ilfe98, che problema con che ubuntu su quale pc
<ilfe98> un pc assemblato da me con cpu i7 7700k scheda madre z270 pc mate una gpu nvidia 1080 e due ssd m,2 in raid 0
<ilfe98> il problema è che non mi rileva windows 10 nonostante io gli abbia lasciato 112gb liberi da allocare sugli stessi dischi in raid
<ilfe98> ubuntu 17.10
<Carlin0> ilfe98, che supporto usi per l'installazione ? usb o dvd ?
<ilfe98> su usb
<Carlin0> preparato con che programma ?
<ilfe98> rufus
<Carlin0> hai controllato anche il md5sum della iso ?
<ilfe98> no
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Carlin0> prova a controllare , non si sa mai
<ilfe98> provo
<ilfe98> il file è ok
<ilfe98> altre soluzioni?
<Carlin0> aspetta se qualcun altro ne sa di più , io non uso win da anni
<ilfe98> va bene grazie
<claudio> Ciao a tutti
<young> come posso fare per mettere pulseaudio tra le applicazioni di avvio su ubuntu 16.04 a 32 bit?
<Carlin0> young, pulseaudio è un servizio che dovrebbe già avviarsi da solo
<young> se faccio ps ax lo vedo il demone?
<Carlin0> ps aux | grep pulseaudio
<young> ok grazie
<rik> ciao a tutti, pur sapendo che i driver ati sono installati automaticamente in ubuntu, ho notato un grosso rallentamento nella grafica. qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Mr-WallY> Ciao a tutti, buonaera. Vorrei chiedere a qualcuno che mi sappia aiutare: Ho installato vmware workstation da poco e ho una macchina Host Windows 7 sulla quale ho virtualizzato Ubuntu 16.04.03 (Macchina Guest). Credete sia opportuno che su Ubuntu (Macchina Guest virtualizzata) attivi il firewall Ufw, installi l'antivirus ClamAV e, ad esempio Sophos
<Mr-WallY> ? Tengo a precisare che di solito non navigo , ne scarico da siti che potrebbero essere pericolosi e che ho virtualizzato Ubuntu in vista di un definitivo cambio di Sistema Operativo (a favore di Ubuntu) e sto imparando ad usarlo.
<Carlin0> Mr-WallY, non diamo supporto a installazioni virtualizzate
<Mr-WallY> ah ok
<Mr-WallY> grazie lo stesso
<Mr-WallY> scusate il disturbo
<hellbago> Salve ho problemi a connettermi ad internet dal mio portatile con ubuntu 16.04. Qualcuno pu; aiutarmi_
<Carlin0> hellbago, problemi con wifi o con ethernet ?
<Sezpkr> test
#ubuntu-it 2017-11-05
<David77> buona notte
<pippuccio76> Ho xubuntu 17.04 , ho 2 problemi : -nel menu a scomparsa laterale ho un pulsante del menu risorse nel quale appaiono alcune cartelle del mio filesystem , è possibile inserire ulteriori cartelle 
<pippuccio76> -Ho installato chromium da software , quando tento di avviarlo mi dice che un portachiavi deve essere sbloccato e devo inserire la password , è possibile farlo avviare senza sbloccare il portachiavi ?
<vixxo> buongiorno a tutti, sto cercando di modificare il font del nome delle icon sul desktop in ubuntu 17.10, ho provato anche da tweak-tool ma non riesco a capire quale sia il font da modificare, qualche suggerimento ?
<ilfe98> Salve ragazzi
<ilfe98> C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con lo stesso problema di ieri? ovvero ubuntu 17.10 su fake raid 0 con win 10 in dual boot?
<Mr_Pan> pippuccio76, perch no vuoi sbloccare il portachiavi  ?
<pippuccio76> Mr_Pan avviare un browser e ogni volta sbloccare il portachiavi non è molto pratico
<ilfe98> Qualcuno pu; aiutarmi
<ilfe98> puo
<Mr_Pan> pippuccio76, apri Terminale e scrivi chromium-browser –password-store=detect
<Mr_Pan> poi referenze -> Impostazioni Personali e impostiamo nuovamente la sincronizzazione.
<Mr_Pan> chidui chromium e riavvialo ora non dovresti piu avere la richiesta della password
<ilfe98> non era questo il mio problema
<Mr_Pan> ilfe98, descrivi il problema per bene
<Mr_Pan> ilfe98, infatti sto scrivendo a pippuccio76 ...
<ilfe98> In pratica voglio installare ubuntu 17.10 su fake raid 0, in dual boot con windows, ma al momento dell installazione non mi rileva windows e neanche la periferica di raid
<ilfe98> tuttavia se apro il terminale ed eseguo sudo mraid -a n
<ilfe98> sudo apt-get install mdadm
<ilfe98> sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<ilfe98> riesco poi a vedere la periferica anche se con qualche leggera differenza. Ora come faccio ad installare linux
<Mr_Pan> che significa con qualche piccola differenza!?
<ilfe98> nel senso che avendo liberato 118gb tramite windows me ne vede liberi 125...
<ilfe98> e comunque non mi rileva windows nonostante la partizione efi ora la visualizzi
<Mr_Pan> ilfe98, ma anche windows e' in raid ?!!??1
<ilfe98> sisi e' in raid
<Mr_Pan> ilfe98, questa guida l hai letta?  https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakeRaid0Windows
<ilfe98> no, ma ora che la leggo ti posso dire che linux non mi rileva proprio windows
<pippuccio761> Scusa Mrpan mi rendi il comando corretto perchè si è aperto il browser e mi ha detto indirizzo non trovato
<ilfe98> il problema puo' dipendere dal fatto che ho usato due ssd diversi in raid?
<ilfe98> non riesco a venirne proprio fuori
<pippuccio761> Mr_pan , o ho inserito il comando non correttamente oppure non funziona
<ilfe98> Mr_Pan Qualche idea?
<jk^> buona Dom a tutti
<jk^> me sopra tutti
<Carlin0> pippuccio761, che comando ti serve ?
<jk^> https://www.asusworld.it/model.asp?p=2458182
<ilfe98> Accetto qualsiasi consiglio
<jk^> ma secondo voi è quell'hd 7200 rpm o le 16 GB di RAM che fanno schizzare quel prezzo?
<pippuccio761> Carlin0 : ogni volta che accendo il pc per accedere a chromium devo sbloccare il portachiavi
<Carlin0> pippuccio761, deve resettare la pass del portachiavi e lasciarla in bianco
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi ← pippuccio761
<ilfe98> Carlin0 tu hai qualche idea?
<Carlin0> ilfe98, no se no ti avrei aiutato
<pippuccio761> ma posso farlo anche da gruppi ?
<ilfe98> Uffa,giuro che sono ad un passo dal comprarmi un controller raid
<pippuccio761> perchè seahorse non è  installato
<pippuccio761> Carlin0 , installato seahorse ma non vedo portachiavi per chromium
<Carlin0> pippuccio761, ma hai letto la guida ?
<Carlin0> devi solo resettare la pass e poi lasciarla in bianco
<pippuccio761> ma è per tutto , non per il singolo programma?
<pippuccio761> Carlin0 : ho sbloccato il portachiavi e vedo per la maggior  parte siti web più Chromium Safe Storage e Chromium Safe Storage Control , devo resettare le password di questi'
<Mr_Pan> !chat | chat
<ubot-it> chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> !chat | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jk^> ho sbagliato canale scusate
<ilfe98> Mr_pan
<ilfe98> come procedo
<Mr_Pan> ilfe hai letto la guida che ti ho linkato  ?  ?
<gigirock> nome e cognome
<davide> ciao a tutti
<salvo> spero che il mio userid serva di auspicio per sapere se qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problema audio con ubuntu 16.04 e audio tutte le periferiche vengono segnalate da pavucontrol come unplugged
<gigirock> salvo, che versione ?
<gigirock> salvo, scusa che de ?
<salvo> @gigirock 16.04
<salvo> 4.4.0-98-generic
<gigirock> salvo hai qualche driver proprietario da installare ?
<salvo> ho installato periodicamente e aggiorno i driver proprietari della scheda gpu 1050ti, purtroppo anche disintallando e reinstallando i driver certificati non ho trovato soluzione
<gigirock> ok , allora controlla che non venga utilizzato il driver digitale di nvidia.....
<salvo> non sono praticissimo
<salvo> aiutami se puoi in dettaglio
<salvo> scusa gigirock
<salvo> è caduta la connessione
<gigirock> salvo vai in impostazioni o sull'altoparlante in alto a destra
<gigirock> premi su impostazioni audio salvo
<salvo> l'ho cancellato per errore ma se mi aiuti a rimetterlo sei ancora + gentile comunque ho aperto pavucontrol
<gigirock> salvo, cosa hai cancellato per errore ?
<salvo> l'icona in alto a dx con l'alto parlante
<gigirock> vabbe' mi mandi lo screen che vedi su " Configurazione" ?
<Carlin0> salvo, cancellato solo quello o anche altro ?
<salvo> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1xlqlzwgcm
<salvo> Carlin0 solo quello
<gigirock> salvo, ma non c'e' collegato niente sull'audio ?
<salvo> gigirock delle cuffie normalissime 3.5 senza microfono
<gigirock> salvo dove sono collegate ? davanti dietro.....
<salvo> adesso dietro ma ho provato anche davanti
<salvo> gigirock adesso dietro ma ho provato anche davanti
<gigirock> salvo , ma come hai fatto a cancellare audio ?
<salvo> gigirock l'icona non ricordo probabilmente ho prima nascosto perchè il vecchio mouse mi si era rotto. ma l'audio non so proprio. era da parecchio che non utilizzavo questo pc
<gigirock> salvo allora una buona idea e' fare un bel sudo apt update e poi sudo apt upgrade
<gigirock> dopodiche' proviamo a reinstallare il de....
<salvo> gigirock non ha funzionato
<gigirock> che cosa ?
<gigirock> salvo
<salvo> gigirock sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y
<Carlin0> salvo, ce solo xubuntu su quel pc o hai anche win ?
<salvo> Carlin0 solo altra  installazione di xubuntu 16.04 e audio unplugged anche su quella
<Carlin0> salvo, io prenderei in considerazione che la scheda audio sia defunta
<gigirock> salvo, ma nel bios c'e' qualcosa che riguarda l'audio ?
<salvo> http://asrock.nl/downloadsite/Manual/QIG/FM2A75M-DGS_multiQIG.pdf ma segnala unplugged anche la hdmi su gpu
<salvo> grazie per l'aiuto buona sera
<Riccardone> !powersafe
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'powersafe'
<Mr_Pan> Riccardone, che ti serve?
<Riccardone> Mr_Pan: ciao
<Riccardone> vorrei capire perchè non il pc non va in ibernazione quando chiudo lo sportello del laptop
<Riccardone> ossia, va in ibernazione ma non si "risveglia"
<Riccardone> !pm-utils
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pm-utils'
<Mr_Pan> !info pm-utils
<ubot-it> pm-utils (source: pm-utils): utilities and scripts for power management. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-16 (xenial), package size 47 kB, installed size 219 kB
<emmeci> per caso vi risulta esserci incompatibilità con ubuntu seerver 16.4 e gnome-boxes?
<emmeci> quando la faccio bootare resta ferma con la scritta "booting from hard disk"
<emmeci> con CentoOS 7 non ho nessun problema
<Riki> Buonasera a tutti, ho un problemma con l'installazione di XUbuntu, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<emmeci> Riki che problemi hai?
<Riki> praticamente arrivato quasi alla fine dell'installazione va in crash il programma
<emmeci> ma da dove lo stai installando? Da un live cd?
<Manuz> buonasera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> Manuz, buonasera
<Manuz> ragazzi state usando ubuntu 17.10 ?
<Carlin0> Manuz, ti serve qualcosa ?
<Manuz> ma come si fa' per rimettere il monitor di sistema in alto sul orologio?
<peppe124ub> di che ambiente parli?
<Manuz> ubuntu
<peppe124ub> si ma che variante è? quella principale?
<Manuz> si
<peppe124ub> versione 17.10? 16.04?
<Manuz> 17.10
<peppe124ub> ok, intendi allora i grafico cpu ram ecc...?
<Manuz> esatto
<peppe124ub> allora, c'è un estensione da installare... un attimo che ti do la lista dei pacchetti...
<peppe124ub> sudo apt install gnome-shell-extension-system-monitor
<peppe124ub> sudo apt install gnome-tweak-tool
<peppe124ub> controlla di aver installato questi pacchetti
<Manuz> ora provo
<peppe124ub> fatto?
<Manuz> messi
<Manuz> ma come lo lancio?
<peppe124ub> hai aperto il terminale?
<Manuz> si
<peppe124ub> hai fatto INCOLLA?
<peppe124ub> (Ad uno ad uno)
<Manuz> si
<peppe124ub> hai dato INVIO
<Manuz> si
<peppe124ub> e cosa ha risposto?
<Manuz> io ho dato i comandi che mi hai dato e mi ha installato i pacchetti
<peppe124ub> ok
<peppe124ub> ora cerca tweak nel menu e dovrebbe comparire qualcosa tipo "Editor...
<peppe124ub> scusa, "personalizzazioni...
<Manuz> e infatti ce'
<peppe124ub> cliccalo
<peppe124ub> vai su "estensioni"
<Manuz> ok
<peppe124ub> e sposta l'interruttore di "System-Monitor" su on (diventa blu)
<Manuz> cavolo io li' nopn ho system monitor
<peppe124ub> cosa??
<Manuz> io ho:
<Manuz> ubuntu appindicators
<Manuz> ubuntu dock
<peppe124ub> e basta?
<Manuz> ho questi due...
<Manuz> si
<peppe124ub> sudo apt install gnome-shell-extensions
<peppe124ub> l'estensione per l'estensioni (so che ti possa suonare assurdo)
<peppe124ub> installa quest'altro pacchetto
<Manuz> messo
<peppe124ub> cerca ora
<peppe124ub> importante: CHIUDI E RIAPRI
<peppe124ub> tweak intendo
<Manuz> non esce
<peppe124ub> non dovrei consigliarti una soluzione del genere ma a questo punto per toglierci altre rogne dai piedi:
<peppe124ub> sudo apt install gnome-shell-extension*
<peppe124ub> sudo apt install gnome-session
<Manuz> fatto
<peppe124ub> prova ad aprire tweak ora
<Manuz> niente su estensioni non esce
<peppe124ub> prova a fare logout ed entra con la sessione Gnome...
<Manuz> ma che debba mettere unity tweak tool o non c'entra nulla?
<peppe124ub> no quello funzionava su Unity+Compiz
<Manuz> spe provo a rientrare
<Manuz> rieccomi
<peppe124ub> adesso come va aprendo tweak?
<Manuz> adesso e' pieno di roba
<peppe124ub> vuol dire che le ha rilevate
<peppe124ub> con quel comando abbiamo installato tutte le estensioni (ma devi abilitare solo quelle che ti servono)
<Mantra> buonasera
<Mantra> ho appena installato ubuntu e ho messo mate, se volessi togliere tutti i pacchetti relativi a unity quali dovrei rimuovere?
<Mantra> o mi conviene a reinstallare ubuntu mate?
<Carlin0> ti conviene reinstallare
<Mantra> grazie Carlin0 , lo lascio in download e rifaccio tutto
<Mantra> aribuonasera
<Mantra> ho attivato su mate per sbaglio il pannello cupertino, come si disabilita?!
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-29
<Ad-Alghero> il BABBO non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeere che! VOOOSTRA MAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOOOO, in compagnia di uno straaanieeeroooo, su spiagge affollate, lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuooocaateeee..... VOOOSTRA MAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOOO, in compagnia dello straaanieeerooooo
<Ad-Alghero> il BABBO non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeere che! VOOOSTRA MAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOOOO, in compagnia di uno straaanieeeroooo, su spiagge affollate, lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuooocaateeee..... VOOOSTRA MAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOOO, in compagnia dello straaanieeerooooo
<Ad-Alghero> il BABBO non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeere che! VOOOSTRA MAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOOOO, in compagnia di uno straaanieeeroooo, su spiagge affollate, lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuooocaateeee..... VOOOSTRA MAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOOO, in compagnia dello straaanieeerooooo
<Ad-Alghero> il BABBO non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeere che! VOOOSTRA MAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOOOO, in compagnia di uno straaanieeeroooo, su spiagge affollate, lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuooocaateeee..... VOOOSTRA MAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOOO, in compagnia dello straaanieeerooooo
<Ad-Alghero> il BABBO non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeere che! VOOOSTRA MAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOOOO, in compagnia di uno straaanieeeroooo, su spiagge affollate, lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuooocaateeee..... VOOOSTRA MAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOOO, in compagnia dello straaanieeerooooo
<Ad-Alghero> il BABBO non lo deve sapeeere non lo deve sapeeere che! VOOOSTRA MAMMA è AD ALGHEEEROOOOOO, in compagnia di uno straaanieeeroooo, su spiagge affollate, lei succhia in silenzio le minchie infuooocaateeee..... VOOOSTRA MAMMA AD ALGHEEEROOOOO, in compagnia dello straaanieeerooooo
<Thanzex> Salve! e' da un po che non uso ubuntu sul mio portatile, me sembra che in passato funzionasse tutto a meraviglia, am con 18.04 lo scorrimento orizzontale con il touchpad e' invertito. ho trovato questo https://askubuntu.com/questions/1029128/inverted-horizontal-scrolling-ubuntu-18-04 che sembrerebbe risolvere il problema, non c'e' un modo migliore?
<Mr_Pan> Thanzex, non avevo mai letto di questo problema... direi che quella e´ per ora la soluzione
<iop> come faccio a istallare ubuntu sul mio pc
<iop> ?
<iop> come faccio a istallare ubuntu sul mio pc
<iop> come faccio a istallare ubuntu sul mio pc
<iop> come faccio a istallare ubuntu sul mio pc
<__andrea__> C'è qualcuno esperto di pxe/nfs/diskless client? Sto mettendo in piedi un client diskless, il boot va bene e il kernel parte, ma non riesco a montare il filesystem nfs di root
<kagakazov> ragazzi sto cercando inutilmente di installare lubuntu 18.4 (64 bit) sul mio computer ma inutilmente, l'installazione si interrompe e compare questa dicitura http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rTP4R5dqj3/
<AngelKde> buona sera a tutti ho ubuntu 16.04 vorrei passare a la 18.04  che  cosa mi consigliate ...
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-30
<QUADRANET> Carlin0 FIGLIO DI UNA SIFILIDICA DEPRESSA MA TI VUOI RENDERE CONTO CHE SOFFRI DI UN PALESE E CHIARO DISAGIO PSICHICO CHE NON TI CONSENTE DI AVERE DELLE CONOSCENZE CHE TI APPREZZINO E NON TI CONSENTE ALTRESÌ DI CHATTARE IN AMICIZIA LI MORTACCI TUA?TE NE VUOI RENDERE CONTO SÌ O NO RAZZA DI DEPRESSO MINIMALE?LO VUOI CAPIRE HANDICAPPATO PSICHICO?
<Botolo> !caps | QUADRANET
<ubot-it> QUADRANET: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<QUADRANET> Carlin0 FIGLIO DI UNA SIFILIDICA DEPRESSA MA TI VUOI RENDERE CONTO CHE SOFFRI DI UN PALESE E CHIARO DISAGIO PSICHICO CHE NON TI CONSENTE DI AVERE DELLE CONOSCENZE CHE TI APPREZZINO E NON TI CONSENTE ALTRESÌ DI CHATTARE IN AMICIZIA LI MORTACCI TUA?TE NE VUOI RENDERE CONTO SÌ O NO RAZZA DI DEPRESSO MINIMALE?LO VUOI CAPIRE HANDICAPPATO PSICHICO?
<RIDONDANTE> OH,NON CHE QUEL DEPRESSO DI Mr_Pannolino SIA MESSO TANTO MEGLIO CLINICAMENTE PARLANDO!SEMPRE DI DISAGIATI PSICHICI PARLIAMO,L'UNICA DIFFERENZA è CHE UN FIGLIO DI TROIA (Mr_Pan) HA SCOPATO NELLA VITA E L'ALTRO FIGLIO DI PUTTANA (Carlin0) NON HA VISTO LA FIGA NEANCHE DOPO ESSERSI IMMERSO NELL'ACQUA DI LOURDES,MORTACCI SUA,SOLO QUESTA è LA DIFFERENZA!
<Botolo> !caps | RIDONDANTE
<ubot-it> RIDONDANTE: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<VOI-SOFFRITE> CarIin0 GRANDISSIMO PEZZO DI MERDA FIGLIO DI GRAN PUTTANA MA LO CAPISCI CHE SEI SOLO E CHE NON HAI AMICI FIGLIO DI TROIA CHE NON SEI ALTRO? Mr_Pan CESSO IMMONDO DALLA GERMANIA LI MORTACCI TUA,TI INFILO UNA SCARPA IN FONDO AL CULO FINOCCHIO BASTARDO POMPINARO MALATO PSICHICO
<Botolo> !caps | VOI-SOFFRITE
<ubot-it> VOI-SOFFRITE: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Wick> Salve
<Wick> Ho bisogno di aiuto, c'è qualcuno che può ascoltarmi ?
<kondor> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Kimitsu> Buonasera, mi servirebbe gentilmente una mano... sul portatile ho w10 e xubuntu 16.04 lts, per provare ho installato un'altra distro linux su pendrive usb3 64 gb... se avvio con pendrive inserita tutto bene, se avvio senza ( ripristinando naturalmente il bootorder precendente ) parte lo stesso la schermata del grub, ma facendo patire xubuntu subent
<Kimitsu> ra la schermata di analisi del filesysteme ( annullabile con ctrl-c), anche allo spegnimento ci rimane fissa la schermata xubuntu e devo spegnere manualmente. Potrebbe servire provare a ripristinare il grub o potrebbe essere una ltro il problema ?
<Wick> Prova a ripristinare il grub
<kiokoman> buona sera
#ubuntu-it 2018-10-31
<ssubuntu> buongiorno, ricevo dal sistema... ubuntu 18.10 è ora disponibile (versione in uso 18.04). premo aggiorna ma si chiude la finestra e non succede nulla?
<Musashi73> salve a tutti. Ho un problema con il mio pc dove e- installato ubuntu 16.04. Prima il mio pc lavorara tranquillamente con una scheda grafica Geforce Nvidia GT210. Adesso l' ho sostituita con una nuova scheda video GeForce GT1030 e non riesco più ad avviare ubuntu, mi appare un errore
<Wickesss> Ciao, che errore ti appare ?
<Musashi73> provo a mettere l'immagine, potresti gentilmente darmi un sito? grazie
<Wickesss> tinypic.com
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Musashi73> <a href="http://it.tinypic.com?ref=2hrgad4" target="_blank"><img src="http://i66.tinypic.com/2hrgad4.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<Musashi73> http://i66.tinypic.com/2hrgad4.jpg
<Carlin0> Musashi73, quando sei a quel punto , se premi alt + ctrl + F2 riesci a loggarti in shell non grafica ?
<Musashi73> ciao Carlin0, non ho provato ma se vuoi posso entrare nel recovery tramite il GRUB
<Carlin0> prova prima così ...
<Musashi73> ok
<Musashi73> non succede niente
<Carlin0> alt + F2 ?
<Musashi73> riprovo
<Carlin0> devi provare o alt + f2 o ctrl + alt + f2
<Musashi73> niente, non va con nessuno dei due
<Carlin0> ok entra da recovery allora
<Musashi73> anzi aspetta
<Musashi73> mi ha caricato la schermata dove posso mettere la password, ma appena la inserisco e sta per caricarsi i file video della schermata ritorna sempre nella pagina iniziale dello user e password.
<Carlin0> metti user e pass
<Musashi73> e non mi fa entrare
<Carlin0> se le metti giuste entri
<Carlin0> ma non grafica sempre a  riga di comando
<Musashi73> l'ho messa, ma si vede l'immagine che vuole caricarsi, fa uno fasfarlio e riorna nella pagina dello user e password, tra l'altro l'immagine e a bassa risoluzione
<Carlin0> allora entra da recovery
<Musashi73> ok
<Carlin0> da recovery scegli la shell di root
<Musashi73> ok
<Carlin0> quando ci sei dimmmelo
<Musashi73> ok, allora entro "Passa a una shell con privilegi di root" giusto?
<Carlin0> si
<Musashi73> mi appare una scritta
<Carlin0> una shell dove puoi scrivere comandi giusto ?
<Musashi73> Press enter for maintenance (or press -control-D to continue)
<Carlin0> press enter
<Carlin0> dai invio
<Musashi73> ok
<Musashi73> sono in root
<Carlin0> ora ti scrivo un po di comandi da digitare
<Carlin0> Musashi73, mount -o remount,rw /
<Musashi73> fatto
<Carlin0> Musashi73, apt purge nvidia*
<Musashi73> mi è apparso qualche errore ti mando l'immagine
<Carlin0> ok
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Musashi73> https://imgur.com/a/Kvc2cUf
<Carlin0> Musashi73, ma per caso tu avevi installato i driver nvidia scaricandoli dal sito ?
<Musashi73> solo per windows, ma in un altro hd, per ubuntu non ho fatto niente. Ubuntu e windos sono installati in due hd separati
<Carlin0> parlo di ubuntu ...
<Carlin0> windows non ci interessa
<Musashi73> no, prima funzionava con un' altra scheda video, poi ho solo cambiato scheda e mi appare questo errore
<Carlin0> rispondi alla domanda
<Musashi73> no
<Carlin0> Musashi73, dai questo comando dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Carlin0> Musashi73, risponde qualcosa ?
<Musashi73> si, ti mando l'immagine
<Musashi73> https://imgur.com/a/fxnMKfJ
<Carlin0> Musashi73, apt purge nvidia-340 nvidia-open* nvidia-prime nvidia-settings
<Musashi73> https://imgur.com/a/adEYV0t
<Carlin0> settings non setting
<Musashi73> mi dice se devo rimuoverli
<Carlin0> di di si
<Musashi73> 4 da rimuovere e 17 non aggiornati
<Musashi73> ok
<Carlin0> rimuovi
<Musashi73> ok
<Musashi73> finito
<Carlin0> Musashi73, rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Carlin0> X11 con la X maiuscola mi raccomando
<Musashi73> https://imgur.com/a/uVksgGT
<Carlin0> Musashi73, ls /etc/X11
<Carlin0> fai vedere cosa esce
<Musashi73> mi dice che non esiste
<Musashi73> aspetta
<Musashi73> ok
<Carlin0> impossibile
<Musashi73> avevo sbagliato io, mancava uno spazio. ti mando l'immagine
<Carlin0> ok :)
<Musashi73> https://imgur.com/a/8u01y3d
<Carlin0> Musashi73, reboot
<Carlin0> vedi se riesce ad avviarsi normalmente ora
<Musashi73> ok
<Carlin0> con quel comando riavvia
<Musashi73> almeno il reboot lo conosco :-)
<Carlin0> si inizia dal poco
<Musashi73> io sono rimasto al reboot da tanti anni :-)
<Carlin0> in pratica i driver per la vecchia scheda vide non vanno bene per questa , speriamo non ci siano altr problemi
<Musashi73> comunque, adesso ha caricato ubuntu e le icone si vedono grandissime perchè probabilmente non riconosce la scheda grafica
<Carlin0> ma è partito normalmente
<Musashi73> si, ma sono rimasti dei puntini sìche scorrono sul desktop come per fìdire che ancora sta caricando qualcosa
<Carlin0> vabè almeno si è avviato prima avevi schermo nero , quando finisce di caricare vedi se ti propone driver
<Carlin0> ora devo andare ...
<Carlin0> ciao
<Musashi73> come faccio a caricare i driver video?
<Carlin0> se te li propone ubuntu ...
<Carlin0> di solito lo fa ... sempre che ci siano adeguati
<Carlin0> scappo ...
<Musashi73> ok, magari ci sentiamo un'altra volta
<Musashi73> grazie e ciao
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-01
<lorper99> Salve e scusate se vi disturbo. Spero di essere nel sito giusto e di non essere impertitente.
<lorper99> Da settimane uso elementary OS e va tutto bene. Semplice e snello come le normali distro Linux.
<lorper99> Però ho un problema da poco notato: il disco da 128 gb è libero solo per 19 gb, mentre 98 sono utlizzati da fyle system etx4 (mi sembra sia così). Ma non è esagerato? Neanche windows era così pesante! Avreste soluzioni?
<lorper99> Grazie in anticipo per l'attenzione
<PARCO-STURA> MAI UNA FIGA HA ABBORDATO, PERCHÉ È UN DISOCCUPATO, SI MASTURBA TUTTO IL GIORNO, SCHIAVO E PREDA DEI FILM PORNO, DISCONOSCE LA VAGINA MA LA SOGNA QUANDO URINA, PERCHÉ VIGE IN LUI IL COMPLESSO, DI VENIRE SOTTOMESSO! EGLI ASPIRA A UNA PUTTANA, MEGLIO ANCOR SE NIGERIANA, SENZA PANICO E PAURA, LUI LA CERCA AL PARCO STURA, DELLE TROIE È BUON CLIENTE, RE
<PARCO-STURA> MISSIVO ED INDULGENTE, SE LO CERCHI VAI A TORINO,
<PARCO-STURA>  IL SUO NOME È Carlin0!
<Botolo> !caps | PARCO-STURA
<ubot-it> PARCO-STURA: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<SieteSociopatici> MAI UNA FIGA HA ABBORDATO, PERCHÉ È UN DISOCCUPATO, SI MASTURBA TUTTO IL GIORNO, SCHIAVO E PREDA DEI FILM PORNO, DISCONOSCE LA VAGINA MA LA SOGNA QUANDO URINA, PERCHÉ VIGE IN LUI IL COMPLESSO, DI VENIRE SOTTOMESSO! EGLI ASPIRA A UNA PUTTANA, MEGLIO ANCOR SE NIGERIANA, SENZA PANICO E PAURA, LUI LA CERCA AL PARCO STURA, DELLE TROIE È BUON CLIENTE, RE
<SieteSociopatici> MAI UNA FIGA HA ABBORDATO, PERCHÉ È UN DISOCCUPATO, SI MASTURBA TUTTO IL GIORNO, SCHIAVO E PREDA DEI FILM PORNO, DISCONOSCE LA VAGINA MA LA SOGNA QUANDO URINA, PERCHÉ VIGE IN LUI IL COMPLESSO, DI VENIRE SOTTOMESSO! EGLI ASPIRA A UNA PUTTANA, MEGLIO ANCOR SE NIGERIANA, SENZA PANICO E PAURA, LUI LA CERCA AL PARCO STURA, DELLE TROIE È BUON CLIENTE, RE
<SieteSociopatici> MISSIVO ED INDULGENTE, SE LO CERCHI VAI A TORINO,
<SieteSociopatici>  IL SUO NOME È Carlin0!
<Botolo> !caps | SieteSociopatici
<ubot-it> SieteSociopatici: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<PARCO-STURA-yeah> IL CARLIN0 VA DI NOTTE,A CERCAR LE FIGHE ROTTE.. MA CON GROSSO E GRANDE SDEGNO,TROVA SOLO FIGHE DI LEGNO.. COME WEINSTEIN IL PRODUTTORE,VUOLE FREGNA A TUTTE LE ORE,MA SIA POVERE CHE RICCHE,GLI DAN SEMPRE UN 2 DI PICCHE!
<georgebraghin> Ciao a tutti, volevo chiedervi delle informazioni concernenti l'installazione di Ubuntu 18.10
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Salvatore> Salve, avrei un problema con Ubuntu Software. Sto usando la versione 18.04 di Ubuntu. Quando apro Ubuntu Software, mi esce una schermata bianca, ho aspettato un bel po' ma nulla
<Salvatore> Salve, avrei un problema con Ubuntu Software. Sto usando la versione 18.04 di Ubuntu. Quando apro Ubuntu Software, mi esce una schermata bianca, ho aspettato un bel po' ma nulla
<enzotib> Salvatore, potresti provare a cancellare la config utente del programma
<Salvatore> enzotib come?
<Nicolo22> Buonasera, posso ricevere assistenza?
<geggiolo> fa la tua domanda e qualcuno risponderà
<Nicolo22> Sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 18.10 versione desktop su un portatile. Ho avviato la live da cd con nomodeset e acpi=off. L'unica risoluzione disponibile è 800x600 ed e troppo bassa per poter visualizzare tutta la finestra del programma di istallazione e io non riesco a premere i bottoni.
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-02
<pacule78> ciao a tutti, scusate sono un neofita per nulla esperto.. cerco un aiuto per cercare di sistemare un "disastro" che ho combinato sul mio pc disinstallando ubuntu 16.04
<pacule78> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<suman> salve ho problemi ad installare vmware su ubuntu 18.04 lts 64 bit provo da terminale ma no va
<suman> mi date una mano grazie
<gigirock> suman: prego definire 'non va'
<gigirock> suman: poi nel vmware cosa vorrai far funzionare ?
<suman> no va installazione nel processo tramite terminale
<suman> nel vmware un server
<gigirock> suman: ok devi mandare le stringhe di errore che trovi installando vmware
<gigirock> suman: hai seguito una guida ?
<suman> dice che no sono root
<suman> ma dal pannello di controllo risulta di si
<enzotib> perché non usare vbox che è gratis e funziona bene?
<suman> chmod +x VMware-Player-15.0.0-10134415.x86_64.bundle
<suman> sudo ./VMware-Player-15.0.0-10134415.x86_64.bundle
<suman> io scrivo questo
<gigirock> azz 3 righr
<scusatehosbaglia> scusate
<scusatehosbaglia> scusate
<gigirock> azz 3 righe
<scusatehosbaglia> no volevo scrivere
<enzotib> scusatehosbaglia, non possiamo dare supporto per VMWare
<Mr_Pan> !invio
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> perché è a pagamento, se hai bisogno chiedi al supporto di VMWare
<gigirock> scusatehosbaglia: ma la risposta e' che non sei parte dei sudoers ?
<enzotib> gigirock, leggi sopra, non si dà supporto
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, é´andato ...
<Mr_Pan> e non diamo supporto a sw commerciali
<gigirock> non vedo i messaggi di chi entra/esce: li ho tolti
<enzotib> bello, non hai un cappio da fare, eh?
<AVETE-PROBLEMI> LURIDISSIMI FIGLI DI GIOCOSISSIMA PUTTANA,QUANTE FREGNE AVETE UCCISO OGGI PERCHÉ NON VE LA DAVANO?AVETE SOTTERRATO POI IL CORPO DOPO AVERLA FATTA FUORI E VIVISEZIONATA?Carlin0?MORTO DI FIGA!NON SO SE SEI PIÙ INCAZZATO TU COLLE FREGNE O enzotib,FATE A GARA TUTTI E 2 A CHI COMMETTE + FEMMINICIDI AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA
<Botolo> !caps | AVETE-PROBLEMI
<ubot-it> AVETE-PROBLEMI: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<enzotib> lol
<davide_> ciao a tutti
<davide_> stampare in wifi con raspy
<enzotib> davide_, ma parli di ubuntu?
<davide_> no scusate il raspb erry
<enzotib> davide_, ma questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<davide_> scusate dove trovo canale x raspberry
<enzotib> davide_, /join #raspberrypi
<davide_> grazie
<enzotib> in inglese, però
<davide_> italiano è poxssibile
<enzotib> su freenode non c'è altro
<davide_> ok
<unnicknamed> ho installato ubuntu 18.10 su un portatile ma il touchpad non funziona
<carmel> dopo aver installato windows 10 sull'hard disk ho installato ubuntu 18.4 su altro har disk. All'avvio parte per primo ubuntu dopo 10 secondi o seleziono windows 10 spostandomi con le frecce.
<Asghar> Salve bouna sera voulio installare ubuntu 18 ma quando clico per installa rimane blocato ho provato piu di 10 volta
<enzotib> ?
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-03
<ryuujin> simpatico
<ryuujin-dove-sei> ryuujin ZINGARO PEZZENTE DELLE TERRE ABRUZZESI,SEI UN ACCATTONE DA SUPERMERCATO CHE ENTRA CON LA PROPRIA TRIBÙ DI DONNE INCINTE A ROVISTARE TRA GLI SCAFFALI E DEPREDARE PIÙ MERCE POSSIBILE,SPERO CHE Mr SALVINI TI GETTI VIA DALL'ITALIA COSÌ TE NE TORNI IN SERBIA A FAR COMPAGNIA A IGOR IL RUSSO AHUAHAUHAUAHAUHAU
<Botolo> !caps | ryuujin-dove-sei
<ubot-it> ryuujin-dove-sei: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<ryuujin-EsciFuor> ryuujin SCHIFOSO ANIMALE ACCATTONE AVANZO DI GALERA,SEI MERCE DA LAGER,DEVI ESSERE BRUCIATO VIVO
<Botolo> !caps | ryuujin-EsciFuor
<ubot-it> ryuujin-EsciFuor: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<ryuujin2> ryuujin animale schifoso torna in india da dove sei partito nel 1400 con le tue carovane,rom maiale
<ryuujin3> ryuujin sei proprio un abruzzese.... un abruzzese commerciante di cavalli,appartieni alla famiglia dei casamonica e il tuo hobbie è rubare nei supermercati e chiedere l'elemosina all'uscita di una chiesa ahahahahahahah
<ryuujinn> ryuujin sei lo stereotipo classico del si n ti abruzzese commerciante di cavalli
<dollar> salve, una informazione non riesco più a fare gli aggiornamenti e non aggiorno i kernel da moltissimo tempo è forse quesllo il problema e come posso fare?
<franci> salve a tutti. ho appena installato ubuntu 18.04 su un notebook toshiba satellite, ma non riesco a far andare il wireless perche' ho la modalita' aerea fissa e non riesco a sbloccarla con la combinazione di tasti *alt+f8*
<franci> da lspci ricevo questo output: 09:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01) quindi in teoria dovrebbe averlo riconosciuto...
<franci> ogni aiuto e' gradito...
<franci> che silenzio..
<enzotib> ptux,
<enzotib> iwconfig cosa dice?
<ptux> enzotib, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p2VyfC784H/
<ptux> enzotib, idee?
<enzotib> ptux, se clicchi sull'icona di rete cosa vedi?
<enzotib> ptux, anche: sudo iwlist wlp9s0 scan
<ptux> enzotib, sulla system tray c'e' l'aeroplanino e se clicco mi apre una pulsantiera ma se seleziono il wifi, mi dice prima di togliere la modalita' aerea.
<ptux> enzotib, wlp9s0    Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<enzotib> ptux, sudo rfkill list
<ptux> enzotib, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TC2JtzWxGF/
<ptux> ma con la combinazione fn+f8 non sblocca nulla... :(
<enzotib> ptux, inutile continuare, ti stanno già aiutando su #ubuntu
<Guest36> buonasera
<Guest36> sto cercando di configurare iptables, premesso che disattivando iptables quindi facendo flush, delete-chains... la connessione funziona perfettamente quindi Ubuntu (iptables) -> ADSL Router --> Internet (OK)
<Guest36> volevo configurare le iptables in questo modo https://pastebin.com/PDNdYAiS
<ryuujin> mmm
<ryuujin> manca qualcosa... dove permetti alle connessioni ESTABLISHED di "entrare"
<ryuujin> ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0            ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<ryuujin> !iptables
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<ryuujin> leggi questo wiki
#ubuntu-it 2018-11-04
<ciro> Buongiorno ragazzi, sto provando ad usare l ultima versione di ubuntu ma non sono ne in grado di riavviare il computer ne di spegnerlo perchè si blocca. Qualcuno ha consigli? grazie
<anonimo> salve a tutti, potrei avere la password per accedere come root?
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-28
<bertop> salve, sto cercando di installare ubuntu tramite usb ma quando avvio l'installazione lo schermo diventa nero e non succede più nulla
<bertop> ho un processore amd ryzen3
<vitodoc> Come hai montato la iso ?
<bertop> con rufus
<apt-ghetto> Quale Ubuntu? Puoi avviare la live?
<bertop> nemmeno la live
<bertop> Ubuntu 19.10
<vitodoc> Sei nuovo su ubu ?
<bertop> si
<apt-ghetto> Hai verificato l'iso con shasum256? => `echo "96a8095001d447bbb9078925d72f7a77a3f62fbd78460093759af4394ce83d79 *ubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso" | shasum -a 256 --check`
<vitodoc> Allora ti consiglio di installare una LTS (long term support) che ha supporto per 5 anni.
<vitodoc> ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<vitodoc> la 19.10 ha supporto per soli 9 mesi
<bertop> ok
<epizefiri> Buongiorgio
<epizefiri> Qual è il modo migliore per far girare all'avvio di ubuntu dei comandi come se fossi root?
<vitodoc> dipende dai comandi
<epizefiri> Uno è un mount di un disco remoto
<epizefiri> e l'altro è un'opzione di xrandr
<apt-ghetto> epizefiri: Per un mount statico, puoi aggiungere una riga nel file /etc/fstab
<apt-ghetto> E per xrandr: Sei sicuro che ti servono permessi elevati?
<epizefiri> ahime si
<epizefiri> Quindi mi stai dicendo che è complesso runnare all'avvio qualcosa come root?
<apt-ghetto> No, se usi per esempio systemd, non è un problema. Ma se dici xrandr, vuol dire che è qualcosa che serve al utente
<apt-ghetto> Per esempio, per cambiare la resoluzione, non mi servono permessi elevati
<JacK7> Ho problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu in dualboot. Posso chiedere qua ? Cercando in internet non sono riuscito a risolvere.
<apt-ghetto> Un dualboot con Windows e Ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | JacK7
<ubot-it> JacK7: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<JacK7> Si esatto. Al momento dell'installazione non mi offre la possibilità di mantenere Windows
<apt-ghetto> epizefiri: Forse basta creare una configurazione in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Carlin0> JacK7, disabilitato il boot veloce di win ?
<JacK7> Si disabilitato
<apt-ghetto> JacK7: Avvia per favore la live, apri un terminale e postaci il risultato di `[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS`
<Carlin0> !paste | JacK7
<ubot-it> JacK7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<JacK7> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BJf29P4Bvq/
<Carlin0> ah era un output corto , temevo che il bot ti buttasse fuori
<apt-ghetto> Ok, hai avviato la live in modalità UEFI. Posta per favore l'output di `sudo parted --list` su paste.ubuntu.com
<JacK7> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nmG6SNphhz/
<apt-ghetto> Il tuo Windows è installato in modalità BIOS
<JacK7> Si
<apt-ghetto> Per avere un dualboot, devi installare i sistemi nella stessa modalità
<apt-ghetto> Quindi devi avviare la live in modalità BIOS. Ma la procedura dipende dal firmware
<JacK7> Come posso trovare la procedura ?
<apt-ghetto> Come avvi la live? Premi un tasto e poi scegli la chiavetta? O hai messo la chiavetta al primo posto?
<JacK7> Ho impostato la chiavetta al primo posto
<apt-ghetto> Controlla nell'UEFI che hai disattivato UEFI (hai attivato CSM)
<apt-ghetto> O fai una ricerca: Come disattivare UEFI per marca e modello del PC
<JacK7> Una volta disattivato quello la live dovrebbe partire in modalità BIOS e riconoscere Windows ?
<apt-ghetto> Una volta disattivato, ricontrollalo nel terminale con `[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS` e dopo puoi avviare l'installazione e l'installer dovrebbe riconoscere il tuo Windows
<JacK7> Ok grazie, ora provo.
<Carlin0> dico una sciocchezza perchè di uefi ne so davvero nulla , ma se uefi è attivo come fa win ad avviarsi ?
<vitodoc> si avvia anche senza
<Carlin0> se è installato in bios mode ?
<vitodoc> un att cell
<apt-ghetto> UEFI può implementare un layer (CSM = Compatibility Support Module) per avviare sistemi installati in modalità BIOS.
<Carlin0> capito , grazie
<dovak85> Salve, ho un problema in fase di boot (schermo nero) dovuto immagino a causa di un aggiornamento
<dovak85> e in seguito mi appaiono due errori "ucleared pch fifo underrun on pch transcoder A"...
<dovak85> da li ho provato a risolvere con un fsck -f/dev/sda1  ma niente da fare, stesso problema
<Dovak85> Ciao a tutti, cerco supporto per un problema avuto in fase di aggiornamento
<Paol> salve, posso installare ubuntu su un pc già con windows?
<Paol> senza formattare la macchina
<Paol> apposto risolto ho fatto la seconda partizione
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-29
<Paol> sALVE
<Paol> Dal sito nella sezione derivate non riesco a scaricare la versione xubuntu...potete aiutarmi?
<nellix> Buongiorno, ho installato xubuntu, ma la risoluzione schermo non va oltre 640 x 480....  Grazie
<vitodoc> apri il terminale è dai questo comando
<vitodoc> sudo lshw -c display
<vitodoc> copia il listato e incollalo su pastebin https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<vitodoc> clicca su paste e posta qui il link
<gladio> Buongiorno, da tempo uso xubuntu in dual boot. Ieri si è "inceppato", rallentato terribilmente, funziona ma a scatti.... C'è un modo di ripristinarlo ? Grazie
<Carlin0> gladio, (nellix)  quindi hai risolto con la risoluzione dello schermo ?
<gladio> Ma.. veramente mi sono un pochino , come dire... alterato. Dal Pc con quel problema funziona tutto tranne che il browser. Non mi lascia scrivere, non ho potuto rispondere e ho spento tutto. Adesso sto vedendo di risolvere il problema per il quale ho tentato la nuova installazione su quel pc
<Carlin0> sei da xubuntu ora gladio ?
<gladio> si
<Carlin0> apri un terminale e scriiv sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> gladio, e dopo ...
<gladio> Una volta che si apre il programma, pare che vada tutto bene come adesso... ma per aprirsi ci vogliono non meno di tre minuti
<Carlin0> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> poi facci vedere il link che ti da come risposta
<gladio> ok apro e scrivo, un attimo :-)
<gladio> oggi non è giornata ragazzi... ho dimenticato la pw di questa installazione... lascio a te di trovare l'aggettivo per descrivermi.... :-)
<gladio> o sostantivo, vedi tu....
<Carlin0> !password | gladio ripristina la pass e torna dopo
<ubot-it> gladio ripristina la pass e torna dopo: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<gladio> uuuuffff, grazie CarlinO, a dopo ;-)
<Paol> buonasera
<Paol> ho appena installato xubuntu, mi chiedevo se il sistema ha bisogno di un software antivirus?
<[Enrico]> Paol: male non va. In Ubuntu c'è clamav nei repo ufficiali, puoi usare quello
<[Enrico]> io lo uso per controllare la posta e i download da internet
<[Enrico]> male non fa*
<Paol> dove lo trovo?
<Paol> su software e aggiornamenti?
<[Enrico]> Paol: penso di si. Io uso sempre la linea di comando, non so bene come funzionano gli altri metodi
<Paol> mi puoi aiutare ad installarlo?
<Carlin0> !info clamtk
<ubot-it> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.27-1 (disco), package size 155 kB, installed size 951 kB
<Carlin0> Paol, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install clamtk
<Paol> grazie mille
<Paol> ciao
<Paol> ho appena configurato una vpn pptp ma non si collega come mai?
<Paol> salve
<Paol> ho appena configurato una vpn pptp ma non si collega come mai?
<Paol> mentre gli altri dispositvi si collegano subito
<Paol> cosa c'è che non va?
<Paol> ?
<Paolino> salve
<Paolino> ho configurato una vpn pptp ma non si collega
<Paolino> come mai?
<Paolino> c'è nessuno in chat?
<Aquino> salve
<Aquino> ho configurato una vpn pptp ma non si collega
<Aquino> potreste aiutarmi?
<Paolino> salve
<Paolino> ho bisogno di aiutooo
<alelam> buongiorno a tutti
<alelam> avrei bisogno, per favore, di indicazioni su come installare gnome su ubutu server 18.04
<Carlin0> !gnome | alelam
<ubot-it> alelam: Desktop Environment predefinito di Ubuntu. ( https://www.gnome.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<alelam> hai da propormi un'interfaccia diversa?
<Carlin0> alelam, io preferisco xfce o lxde , ma è questione di gusti
<alelam> ok. no preferisco gnome. grazie per il supporto.
<Carlin0> su un server però ha poco senso ... qualsiasi DE intendo
<alelam> lo so, ma sto facendo i primi passi con il s.o server e ho bisogno di avere il supporto anche della DE
<alelam> scusate, ancora una domanda. una volta installata... startx?
<alelam> trovato. grazie
<Markito> Salve
<Markito> Ho configurato una vpn pptp ma non si connette
<Carlin0> !vpn
<ubot-it> leggere le seguenti guide http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn , https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager/VPN , http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<Carlin0> mai usate vpn mi spiac e, devi leggerti le guide
<Markito> Salve
<Markito> Ho configurato una vpn pptp ma non si connette
<Markito> Mancano i plugin?
<Markito> ?
<Markito> Devo installare questo pacchetto
<Markito> network-manager-pptp
<Markito> Apt install network-manager-pptp
<Markito> Leggi i mess
<Markito> salve
<Markito> ho bisogn odi aiuto
<Markito> salve
<Markito> c'è nessuno?
<Markito> salve
<Markito> non ricordo piu' la password del mio access point, è possibile tramite terminale inserendo un comando con ip del router si possa risalire alla password di accesso?
<Paolino> salve
<Paolino> non ricordo piu' la password del mio access point, è possibile tramite terminale inserendo un comando con ip del router si possa risalire alla password di accesso?
<Paolino> ?
<Paol> salve
<Paol> non ricordo piu' la password del mio access point, è possibile tramite terminale inserendo un comando con ip del router si possa risalire alla password di accesso?
<raffilton> buona sera a tutti, volevo chiedervi un informazione. Installando la versione 19.10 come aggiornamento, è comparsa una misteriosa icona fissa nella barra degli strumenti che riporta alla casella google drive. impossibile levarla, non da spiegazione da Mostra dettagli. Ho curiosato nelle varie pagine di presentazione di ubuntu, ma non compare. potre
<raffilton> i sapere se è normale ?
<paolino> salve
<paolino> non ricordo piu' la password del mio access point, è possibile tramite terminale inserendo un comando con ip del router si possa risalire alla password di accesso?
<th34lch3m1st> Ciao a tutti
<th34lch3m1st> 19.10 su ubuntu software mi mostra lo stesso software 2 volte, stessa versione, ma uno è 4,5MB e l'altro 176MB(???)
<th34lch3m1st> Uno dei due è un pacchetto snap? ma 170MB di differenza...il pacchetto in questione è Clementine.
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-30
<SilvioX> ciao
<SilvioX> potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | SilvioX
<ubot-it> SilvioX: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<SilvioX> St proggettando un NAS "casereccio" con ubuntu e il NextCloud mi da questo errore: https://i.imgur.com/ZXGqHna.jpg
<gigirock> SilvioX, c'e' scritto in italiano "dominio non attendibile" il tuo e' un dominio attendibile ?
<SilvioX> sta dentro la mia rete LAN sotto il 192.168.0.15
<SilvioX>  cosa devo fare?
<Carlin0> premesso che next cloud non è nei repo ufficiali e quindi qui siamo off topic , mi pare che la soluzione sia scritta in quel messaggio
<Carlin0> !chat | SilvioX prova a chiedere in chat
<ubot-it> SilvioX prova a chiedere in chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<SilvioX> non capisco a quale dominio si riderisce
<SilvioX> riferisce*
<xPaolo> Buongiorno. Ho fatto una sciocchezza ed il peggio è che non me ne sono reso conto, e siccome non credo alle streghe, la colpa è comunque la mia. Ora ho le copie e mi sono apprestato a copiare dall home salvata la dir virtualbox vms sulla mia home, svuotata della virtualbox vms. Sorpresa: la copia della home mi ha sempre funzionato, ma questo giro...nisba, cioè non vedo il virtual machine di win 10 e nemmeno quello di kali linux. qualcuno p
<xPaolo> uò dirmi se posso risolvere?
<xPaolo> grazie per qualsiasi suggerimento
<xPaolo> nessuno sa indicarmi qualcosa?
<julius999> salve dovrei chiedere aiuto su una stampante che ha sempre funzionato ma oggi non vuole funzionare mi potete aiutare?
<julius999> c'è qualcuno?
<xPaolo> buonasera. ho un problema che non risolvo, colpa e distrazione mia. se copio la mia home e la ristoro facendo copia inversa, mi ritrovo tutti gli archivi che dopo l'installazione dei relativi programmi vanno come in origine. ora dovendo copiare solo la dir virtualbox vms, la cosa noon funziona più. sapreste darmi delle indicazioni? grazie
<xPaolo> niente?
<xPaolo> buonasera alla prossima
<flamel> necessito del vostro aiuto per una stampante è urgente
<Carlin0> !stampanti
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner
<flamel> pensi che non l ho già fatto?
<Carlin0> non posso saperlo
<flamel> come si vede se c'è un problema col driver e col sistema cups?
<flamel> il discorso è che ha sempre funzionato è solo oggi che da problemi
<Carlin0> che stampante é?
<flamel> samsung xpress m2026
<flamel> ho scaricato il driver uld e fatto l'installazione da terminale ma non va
<Carlin0> hai fato aggiornamenti tra ieri e oggi ? che versione di ubuntu ?
<flamel> la stampante viene riconosciuta come "generic text only"
<flamel> si ho fatto aggiornamenti e la versione è la 18:04
<flamel> se scrivo lsusb sul terminale la stampante "viene riconosciuta"
<Carlin0> mi sa che qualcosa negli aggiornamenti ha incasinato allora , cmq mi spiace non conosco le samsung
<flamel> ok ti ringrazio lo stesso
<Claxl> Salve a tutti avrei problemi con l'abilitazione dei driver wifi
#ubuntu-it 2019-10-31
<Alex-Zion> Buongiorno a tutti. ho appena aggiornato kubuntu 19.04 alla versione 19.10 ma ho qualche problema nel rilevare la mia seconda scheda grafica nvidia g525M, cosi non posso nemmeno installare i driver , qualche suggerimento ?
<Carlin0> Alex-Zion, se non la vede proprio dovresti controllare nel bios
<Alex-Zion> Cosa dovrei controllare nel bios ?, perché con la 19.04 prima che aggiornassi era tutto okay
<Carlin0> che sia riconosciuta
<Alex-Zion> okay ora riavvio e controllo
<Alex-Zion> Carlin0: non ho trovato nulla di rilevante nel bios, nessuna voce riguardante GPU
<Carlin0> e con sudo lshw la vede ?
<Alex-Zion> no Carlin0, sembra sparita
<Carlin0> Alex-Zion, ma con la 19.04 come switchavi tra le 2 schede video ?
<Carlin0> Alex-Zion, sembrerrebbe più un problema di hardware dal momento che la scheda non è vista ne da lshw e ne dal bios
<Alex-Zion> con la 19.04 switchavo da Nvidia Settings, dopo aver aggiornato tutto era normale, ma dopo aver switchato sulla intel per controllare che tutto fosse okay non ero più in grado di accedere al desktop, cosi ho dovuto rimuovere con purge i driver nvidia, e da li è scomparsa
<Carlin0> ed ora va solo la intel ...
<Alex-Zion> esattamente , va solo la intel e de solo quella
<Alex-Zion> nel bios a quanto ricordi non ci sono mai state voci riguardanti le GPU comunque
<Alex-Zion> mi viene il dubbio che siano necessarie delle opzioni da passare al grub ma non trovo nulla in proposito
<Carlin0> Alex-Zion, grub a parte sudo lshw dovrebbe vederla
<Carlin0> io credo più a  un problema hardware
<Alex-Zion> ora riavvio e accedo con la 14.04 che è ancora installata su un'altra partizione e mtolgo il dubbio, se non la vedo nemmeno li è andata temo
<Alex-Zion> Rieccomi Carlin0, sono sulla 14.04 e qui funziona tutto come sempre , vedo il tutto, quindi non dovrebbe essere un pproblema hardware
<Alex-Zion> lspci |grep VGA
<Alex-Zion> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Alex-Zion> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 525M] (rev a1)
<Carlin0> molto strano ... quindi potrebbe essere un problema di kubuntu 19.10
<Alex-Zion> Carlin0: credo proprio di si, secondo me è qualcosa sul nuovo kernel
<Carlin0> ma la cosa strana è che non la veda proprio , non tanto che non riesca ad usarla
<Alex-Zion> sul mio sistema ricordo che in passato ho dovuto smanettare con i parametri da passare al GRUB e ricordo che in alcune situazioni non vedeva correttamente nemmeno il processore , per questo credo che potrebbe essere un qualche parametro da passare al kernel
<Carlin0> scusa , ma se non vede la cpu come funziona ? lol
<Alex-Zion> Carlin0: la CPU la vedeva ma non correttamente, quindi ad esempio , mi lasciava usare solo un corei invece dei 4 disponibili
<Alex-Zion> Carlin0: fino alla 14.04 potevo far riferimento a questa guida, ma ora sono perso :D
<Alex-Zion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<AlexZion> Rieccomi sulla 19.10 Carlin0 e il problema persiste, sarei quasi curioso di rifare una installazione pulita della 19.10 per vedere se il problema rimane, ma per il momento non ho tempo a sufficienza per farlo
<AlexZion> Ragazzi non ne vengo a capo, dopo laggiornamento a kubuntu 19.10 il sistema non rileva completamente la seconda GPU nvidia, anche se con "sudo dmesg -T | grep nouveau" - https://pastebin.com/4YPsBj87
<AlexZion> Qualcuno ha una mezza idea di cosa possa essere successo ?
<Carlin0> AlexZion, mi fai vedere sudo lshw su pastebin ?
<Carlin0> e anche ...
<Carlin0> !vedisources | AlexZion
<ubot-it> AlexZion: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<AlexZion> Carlin0: per sudo lshw ottengo questo https://pastebin.com/CHutYDBQ
<AlexZion> in merito al comando suggerito dal bot il link è questo https://termbin.com/7f0l
<Carlin0> boh non la vede proprio la nvidia , in compenso hai abbondanza di ppa
<AlexZion> si Carlin0 avevo diversi ppa per la 19.04 e comunque anche se non sembra vederla, come puoi vedere dando il comando "sudo dmesg -T | grep nouveau" sembra che la veda e che stia usando quel driver !?! https://pastebin.com/4YPsBj87 , davvero strano
<AlexZion> Esiste un modo per resettare completamente le sorgenti software apt ?
<Carlin0> ho dato una occhiata ma non saprei , cmq hai anche ppa per la 19.10
<Carlin0> AlexZion, il problema non è resettare le sorgenti software  , ma quello che da lì già hai installato nell'OS , e  con tutti quei ppa di roba ne hai parecchia
<AlexZion> e non c'è modo di rimuovere tutti i ppa e relativi software per avere un'installazione pulita ?
<Carlin0> rimuovere i ppa è facile , rimuovere tutto il software dei ppa è proponibile con un ppa o 2 , non con tutti quelli , cmq se vuoi provare ...
<Carlin0> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Carlin0> a dopo ...
<AlexZion> Grazie Carlin0, ora devo scappare ma più tardi proverò a dare una pulitina :)
<sergiovalenti75> Egregi esperti buona sera. Domanda: ho tentato l'aggiornamento da ubuntu 19.04 alla versione 19.10 su un minimac. a 3/4 dell'aggiornamento si è piantato tutto alla grande.. neanche il puntatore si poteva muovere. Al riavvio schermata completamente nera senza puntatore. Potete aiutarmi?
<sergiovalenti75> Egregi signori,vi chiedo aiuto per favore. Ho un mini mac con ubuntu 19.04. Oggi mi è arrivata la richiesta di fare l'upgrade a 19.10. Ho dato l'ok e a tre quarti di installazione pacchetti si pianta tutto al 100%. Tasto sul retro di riavvio e mi ritrovo con uno schermo nero. Senza neanche il puntatore. Avete consigni da darmi per favore?
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-01
<luckj> ho spostato il mio HDD con ubuntu su un altro PC, ora ho problemi a gestire il boot
<luckj> qua posso trovare supporto?
<[Enrico]> luckj: si è normale, trasferire un disco da un computer ad un altro genera questo tipo di problemi
<[Enrico]> !rirpristino
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rirpristino'
<[Enrico]> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<[Enrico]> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<luckj> in realta funziona tutto, mi spego meglio. il pc ora ha 2 hdd 1 con w1o e l'altro con ubuntu. Dopo l'avvio manualmente accedo al bios e scelgo di avviare il disco con ubuntu
<[Enrico]> luckj: ecco prova a guardare la guida sul ripristino di grub qui sopra. Grub è il boot loader
<luckj> il boot a quel punto si blocca e devo spegnere con il tasto accenzione il pc, mentre se durante il boot premo F1 continamente riesco ad avviare ubuntu
<luckj> ha senso?
<[Enrico]> no, non molto a dirla tutta
<[Enrico]> luckj: comunque sia in generale non puoi fare una cosa del genere, se installi Ubuntu su un PC e trasferisci il disco ci possono essere parecchi problemi
<[Enrico]> si possono risolvere, ma ci vuole tempo, pazienza e qualcuno con molta esperienza che ti aiuti. Alla fine della fiera si fa prima a reinstallare
<[Enrico]> se poi hai la /home in partizione separata non c'è nemmeno da fare il ripristino dei dati da backup
<luckj> in effetti avevo letto che ci sarebbero potuti essere problemi ma in passato l'avevo giò fatto su PC non UEFI e mi era andata bene
<[Enrico]> eh prima di UEFI era più facile diciamo, ma potevi avere problemi anche li. Con UEFI la cosa è più complicata
<luckj> quindi dici di fare il backup del disco di ubuntu e ricominciare tutto da capo
<[Enrico]> luckj: si, copia i tuoi dati (la cartella /home e compagnia se hai dati anche altrove), reinstalla e ricopia i dati indietro
<[Enrico]> luckj: se reinstalli puoi mettere la /home nella sua partizione dedicata e non devi ricopiare i dati ogni volta che reinstalli
<[Enrico]> è comodo
<luckj> copio le 2 home dei due utenti da un'altra parte e poi installo da capo
<luckj> si farò così, gazie Enrico
<luckj> grazie
<[Enrico]> luckj: si secondo me è meglio. Segnati anche gli UID degli utenti (li trovi con il comando: id nomeutente
<[Enrico]> che quando crei gli utenti nel nuovo sistema gli UID devono essere uguali
<[Enrico]> probabilmente sono 1000 e 1001
<luckj> ok
<laserbuntu> Ragazzi ho un problema la mia 18.04, ieri dopo aver commutato l'audio ad un cavo hdmi ed averlo successivamente scollegato ora non riproduce piu nessun suono. Cime risolvo?
<laserbuntu> ovviamente, ora, nelle impostazioni audio compaiono solo le casse del pc
<[Enrico]> laserbuntu: se installi il programma pavucontrol vedi l'output HDMI nei profili nel tab "configurazione"?
<laserbuntu> [Enrico]: ora provo
<laserbuntu> [Enrico]: infatti era rimasto configurato il play sul hdmi
<laserbuntu> [Enrico]: ma questa applicazione non è più installata di dafault?
<Carlin0> !info pavucontrol bionic
<ubot-it> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-4 (bionic), package size 123 kB, installed size 933 kB
<Carlin0> il bot dice optional
<laserbuntu> grazie....
<gigiit> sto aggiornando ubuntu 19.10, mi si è bloccato durante aggiornamento, mi compare una finestra che mi dice ( oh no! Qualcosa è andato storto. )
<gigirock> gigiit: e non puoi proseguire ?
<gigiit> no
<gigirock> gigiit: quale era l'ultima info sul video.. a che punto era l'installazione ?
<gigirock> gigiit: stai aggiornando quindi vuol dire che il sistema era gia' aggiornato ?
<gigiit> era quasi completata, ad un tratto è sparita la progressione dell'aggiornamento
<gigirock> gigiit: stai aggiornando quindi vuol dire che il sistema era gia' *installato ?
<gigiit> no
<gigirock> e allora cosa aggiorni se non hai ancora installato ?
<gigiit> stava eseguendo aggiornamento,
<gigirock> ok allora apri un terminale con ctrl alt t
<gigirock> prova con "sudo apt update" dal terminale e vedi se da errori di sorta
<gigiit> ho lo schermo nero con la freccia
<gigirock> prova con "sudo apt update" dal terminale e vedi se da errori di sorta gigiit
<gigiit> sono riuscito ad aprire terminale ma non mi fa scrivere
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare
<gigirock> gigiit: se e' il momento di inserire la password non vedi cosa scrivi
<gigiit> riesco a scrivere la password
<gigiit> ho riavviato
<gigiit> solita schermata oh no qualcosa è andato storto
<Carlin0> ma fai aggiornammenti tramite cosa ?
<gigiit> se chiudo la schermata conpare fondo nero con la freccia, poi segnala problemi in alto a sinistra
<gigirock> allora gigiit tu avvi il pc devi dare la password per vedere il desktop ?
<gigiit> si
<Carlin0> e cosa usi per fare gli aggiornamenti ?
<gigirock> allora quando devi dare la password prova a selezionare l'utente guest o ospite e vediamo se anche con quello hai lo stesso problema
<Carlin0> col guest non può aggiornare ...
<gigiit> non mi lascia fare niente . mi compare una schermata con oh no
<gigiit> sono riuscito ad aprire terminale, ma non mi fa scrivere
<gigirock> gigiit: che ubuntu hai ?
<gigirock> ....avevi
<Carlin0> gigiit, premi alt + ctrl + f2
<Carlin0> entra in modalità NON grafica
<Carlin0> e prova ad aggiornare da li
<Carlin0> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Carlin0> se da errori magari facci una foto e ce la fai vedere
<gigiit> sono riuscito a dare il comando in terminale sudo apt upgrade e mi si è riavviato
<gigiit> si è aggiornato a 19.10  grazie ciao a tutti
<torpedo_smash> buonasera, sono su Ubuntu 19.10, c'è un modo per reinstallare rapidamente tutti i driver che trovi in "driver aggiuntivi" ho l'impressione che questi non siano stati installati per via del UEFI
<gigirock> torpedo_smash:vai in driver aggiuntivi e li installi .-..... non ci sono altre opzioni , ma perche' dai la colpa a UEFI ?
<torpedo_smash> gigirock, ma me li da già installati, anche se, per esempio, quella della scheda video non è attivo infatti se apro impostazioni e vado sotto dettagli e poi informazioni nella voce grafica è segnata la scheda integrata intel. Dici quindi di toglierli scegliendo "non usare dispositivo" o un altro driver e poi riscegliendoli?
<torpedo_smash> Dico è colpa di UEFI perché quando l'ho installato la distro mi è apparso l'avviso che il UEFI avrebbe potuto rompere, ma non è apparsa la schermata post riavvio per toglierlo.
<torpedo_smash> riavvio il pc, torno tra breve
<gigirock> torpedo_smash:che sistema hai ? se e' un portatile un po' vecchio allora devi abilitare scheda nvidia dal bios ma poi userai sempre quella senza possibilita' di switch
<gigirock> eh
<torpedo_smash> gigirock, ho risolto disattivando secure boot. Volevo solo fartelo sapere, grazie comunque :)
<Lorenzo> Salve
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-02
<tif> salve, ho installato ubuntu 16.04.03 e continuo a ricevere messaggi per aggiornamenti, ma una volta fatti partire ricevo un messaggio di errore per le repository le quali impediscono gli aggiornamenti. Inoltre non mi [ possibile passare da questa versione di ubuntu a quella piiu nuova, la 18 lts...qualcuno sa indicarmi come fare?
<tif> repository di terse parti
<Carlin0> !vedisources | tif
<ubot-it> tif: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<tif> mi dice cosi
<tif> come incollo le 91 righe senza farmi dare errore dal pastebin?
<vitodoc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<vitodoc> incollo lì, premi su paste, e poi incolla il link qui
<Carlin0> tif, se dai il comando per intero ti rende solo un link
<LatteNero> tif: digita ESC => shift + : => digita "set paste"
<Carlin0> non deve digitare nulla basta che copia/incolla il comando
<tif> https://termbin.com/1p3m
<tif> questo e quello che mi da copiando per intero il comando che mi e stato dato
<vitodoc> tif: se dai sudo apt update, cosa ti dice ?
<tif> vitodoc; mi chiede la password del computer ma non me la lascia digitare. dopo tre invii senza password mi da 4 errori uguali, ovvero; impossibile risolvere ubuntu.fastbull.org
<vitodoc> scrivila comunque, mentre digiti non ti fa vedere nulla ed è normale. Scrivila e dai invio
<tif> mi dice che 353 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati, poi comunque mi da svariati errori per ubuntu.fastbull.org
<vitodoc> asp
<vitodoc> dovresti disabilitare i repo fastbull
<gio79> Salve vorrei installare ubuntu 19.10 su un acer aspire 5720z ma l'installazione si blocca al momento di scegliere se affiancare il sistema a windows è gia successo a qualcuno?
<tif> vitodoc; come li disabilito?
<gio79> si grazie
<vitodoc> io non ho ubuntu ma dovresti riuscire a farlo dal gestore degli aggiornamenti oppure lo fai a mano andando a commentare, ovverro inserire il cancelletto #, nei file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<vitodoc> tif: vedi prima se con il gestore degli aggiornamenti hai modo per disabilitare la voce inerente a fastbull
<gino> Salve io ho un problema con ubuntu 19.10. All'accensione si attiva un processo apparmor_parser che rallenta il mio computer. Questo processo pesa tipo 1.1/ 1.2 Gb e rallenta il pc.
<gino> come posso risolvere?
<gino> premetto che ho scoperto che il canale su cui si attiva apparmor_parser è per sorgenti sanp. Qualche soluzione
<gino> ?
<gino> io ho un hp stream 13 e nonostante sia un pc vecchio ubuntu 19.10 vola, ma appena si attiva apparmor_parser, il compute è inutilizzabile
<gino> computer*
<Carlin0> gino, che pc è ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<gino> il mio pc è un hp stream 13, cpu è un celeron n3050 con 2Gb di ram. Lo so è poca ma ubuntu 19.10 mi vola perché sul mio pc ne occupa tipo 940 Mega all'accensione ( quando non si attiva apparmor_parser) senza che lo swap venga attivato.
<gino> la scheda video è una semplice integrata intel
<gino> hd graphics 400
<gino> io ora sto con una 18.04.3 che mi vola, però ubuntu 19.04 è molto più leggero e ottimizzato. Infatti il pc era freddo con quel sistema, mentre con la 18.04 scaldicchia ma non più di tanto
<gino> comunque senza divagare sapresti aiutarmi? o consigliarmi?
<Carlin0> gino, con quell'hardware ubuntu è un po trppo , dovresti installare qualche derivata più leggera come xubuntu o lubuntu
<Carlin0> processore scarso e poca ram ...
<gino> Sì lo so, ma non mi ci trovo, ambienti desktop troppo minimale. Ma credimi ubuntu 18.04 mi vola, cioè per l'uso che faccio ossia scrivere e internet il sistema funziona perfettamente
<gino> ram è poca è vero ma un processo che pesa più di 1Gb è tanto non credi?
<Carlin0> se tutto funziona e "ti vola" sei a posto
<Carlin0> non è solo la ram anche la cpu è abbastanza  scarsa
<gino> sì però rimane sempre il problema del processo apparmor_parser pesa tantissimo, mai visto un processo su linux così pesante più di 1gb
<gino> ribadisco che questo problema ce l'ho solo sulla 19.10
<gino> forse un bug di snap o apparmor?
<Carlin0> bhe ogni release richiede più risorse dela precedente , sono cose normali
<gino> capisco. ma come mai solo sul mio pc? Perché su quello più potente con i7 8gb ram e hd 620 il processo apparmor_parser non viene attivato e la ram risulta essere all'accensione solo di 900 Mega
<gino> Può essere un problema di driver?
<Onofrio> Salve, ho un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu sul mio Acer Swift 3 con processore AMD RYZEN 5. Posseggo 3 computer su cui ho installato il SO senza alcun problema (uno di questi è un altro modello di Acer Swift 3, con processore i5 Intel).
<Onofrio> Qualcuno ha qualche soluzione?
<khk> per favore mi aiutereste a capire per quale misterioso motivo quando uso dyndns o qualsiasi altro servizio dns invece che sul mio "terminale" mi si presenta una pagina WachGuard?
<khk> Sul terminale è installato apache mariasql e php nient'altro
<khk> devo avere per forza un account su wachGuard per accedere al mio raspberry da esterno tramite dyndns o similari?
<khk> nessuno mi da una dritta?
<maroco> ciao a tutti
<maroco> ho un ptoblema con boot , funziona da due settimane xubuntu egregiamente, oggi vado ad accendere il pc e mi compare la EFI shel
<maroco> shel
<maroco> shell
<maroco> non so ocme uscire e far partire l'os
<sergiovalenti75> Buona sera a tutti.. Ho un mini mac con ubuntu 19.10, vorrei passare a xubuntu che ho già l iso su dvd. Non so come far partire la live... Mi potete aiutare?
<sergiovalenti75> C e qualcuno in linea?
#ubuntu-it 2019-11-03
<Minato> Ciao
<Minato> Avrei un problema con ubuntu che cerco di risolvere forse da secoli
<Minato> Praticamente dovrei formattare un disco fisso per reinstallare solo ubuntu... Il problema è che mi chiede una password che ho decisamente dimenticato cosa posso fare?
<Xubuntox> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema con una usb Dongle wifi della Tp-link. da quando ho fatto l'avanzamento alla 19.10 di xubuntu non funziona più correttamente
<Xubuntox> adesso sto usando uno smartphone in Tethering usb
<Xubuntox> ho dimenticato di scrivervi il modello Della tplink Scusatemi hehe tl-wn823n
<Xubuntox> kernel     5.3.0-20-generic
<Xubuntox> kernel 5.3.0-20-generic
<Xubuntox> 5.3.0-20-generic
<Xubuntox> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Xubuntox> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WR73Dhs5TH/
<Carlin0> Xubuntox, collega la chiavetta e dai al terminale lsusb , poi metti in paste
<Xubuntox> da questo paste che ti ho inviato ci sono header da rimuovere?
<Xubuntox> Carlin0: spe
<Carlin0> Xubuntox, hai solo parecchie conf residue se vuoi ti do il comando per pulirle
<Xubuntox1> Carlin0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3Q33M5cPXc/
<Xubuntox1> ho fatto un pò di pulizia sul pc tra header e kernel
<Carlin0> Xubuntox1, si ma ti sono rimaste le conf residue
<Xubuntox1> come posso sistemare il tuttp
<Carlin0> Xubuntox1, quella chiavetta ha un chip realtek e  purtroppo non ha driver adeguati ..
<Carlin0> per le conf residue aspe
<Xubuntox1> Carlin0: io l'ho acquistata tempo fa ed era nell'elenco delle dongle compatibili con linux
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<Carlin0> eh il macellaio dice che la sua carne è buona
<Xubuntox1> potresti indicarmi cmq delle dongle usb che sicuramente sono sempre supportate da linux. prendo sempre per errore queste realtek
<Carlin0> Xubuntox1, non uso wifi e con le chiavette usb è sempre difficile sapere quale è il chip interno
<Xubuntox1> ottimo
<Xubuntox1> ho dato il comando
<Carlin0> se fosse per una scheda interna ti direi prendi intel e vai sul sicuro
<Carlin0> ma le usb ...
<Xubuntox1> a ok
<Xubuntox1> cmq hai letto il paste del comando dpkg -l | grep linux?
<Xubuntox1> il primo che ho condiviso
<Carlin0> si ...
<Xubuntox1> posso rimuovere tutti quei modules obsoleti?
<Carlin0> se provi a darlo dopo quel comando sarà tutot più chiaro
<Xubuntox1> a ecc Carlin0 https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3g99RmsdKp/
<Xubuntox1> si è ridimensionata la lista
<Carlin0> come vedi a inzio riga c'è sempre ii
<Xubuntox1> ha rimosso le voci obsolete quindi
<Xubuntox1> si notavo
<Carlin0> installato ,mentre prima avevi diverse rc
<Carlin0> conf residue
<Xubuntox1> a ecco
<Xubuntox1> cmq se voglio vedere gli header da rimuovere
<Carlin0> quando purghi i vecchi kernel dai sudo apt autoremove --purge
<Xubuntox1> oltre i kernel che sembra che ho già rimosso qual'è il comando
<Carlin0> hai 2 headers e 2 kernel , nulla da rimuovere
<Xubuntox1> perfetto
<Xubuntox1> allora la pulizia l'ho eseguita correttamente
<Xubuntox1> grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> di nulla
<Carlin0> !pulire
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pulire'
<Carlin0> come no ? :P
<Carlin0> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<Carlin0> ah ecco
<Xubuntox1> Comunque questa wifiusb avrebbe anche un led di stato. su linux nn si accende, su win si
<Carlin0> perchè per linux non ha driver adeguati  , per win si , oltretutto (sembra) che prima in qualche modo si riuscisse a farle andare ma coi kernel dal 5.* in poi peggio che andar di notte
<Xubuntox1> capisco...
<Xubuntox1> la cosa assurda è che se metto un cell samsung in tethering usb va meglio della Wifi usb
<Carlin0> lo so che sul sito degli amazzoni le danno per compatibili linux , ma purtroppo ..
<Xubuntox1> devo scoprire il chip che usano sti samsung in tethering
<Xubuntox1> può darsi esiste un chip usb fatto apposta
<Carlin0> magari se becchi qualcun altro sa consigliarti su cosa acquistare ...
<Xubuntox1> Grazie Carlin0 super gentile. si è una cosa un pò assurda questo fatto del wifi. com'è possibile che il tethering usb da cellulare va meglio di una dongle wifi
<Xubuntox1> bah
<Xubuntox1> ora scappo ci sentiamo Carlin0 buona serata
<Carlin0> altrettanto :)
<Xubuntox1> Grazie !!!
<tommy``> ciao
<Mr_Pan> tommy``> ciao
<tommy``> Mr_Pan: ho un problema su ubuntu che non ho capito da cosa dipende
<tommy``> alcuni menu di gnome sono in inglese
<tommy``> ho controllato i locales e la lingua è TUTTO italiano
<tommy``> tipoho "show application" - "activites"
<tommy``> o se clicco col destro sulle cartelle dentro nautilus le voci sono in eng
<Mr_Pan> tommy``> hai interfaccia frafica   ?  cerca quella relativa alla lingua e controlla che sia selezionato italiano ed eventualmente rimuovi inglese
<tommy``> Mr_Pan: dall'elenco delle lingue mi da Italiano ed Ingelse ma non c'è la spunta su Inglese quindi non posso rimuoverla perchè sembrerebbe già rimossa
<tommy``> https://snipboard.io/FKjsmY.jpg
<tommy``> https://snipboard.io/mxzsIk.jpg
<tommy``> https://snipboard.io/lPacz3.jpg
<Mr_Pan> tommy``> clicca su aggiungi/rimuovi lingue
<Mr_Pan> deseleziona inglese
<tommy``> dall'elenco che appare poi non c'è selezionato ingelse
<tommy``> è assurdo
<Mr_Pan> uhmmm
<Pizzy> Buona sera...sono nuovo di Ubuntu...vorrei chiedere una cosa; vorrei formattare il mio pc e poi installare Ubuntu...è una cosa possibile?
<Pizzy> posso usare un harddisk esterno?
